# Fans de F1



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Ce matin en allant me ballader quérir quelques infos sur les écuries   que vois-je ???? Alonso sera l'an prochain chez Mc Laren !!!! ..... C'est officiel !! En revanche, ce qui n'est pas officiel et sans doute pas déterminé, c'est que Schumi dont le contrat chez Ferrari se termine fin 2006.. aurait eu des propositions de Flavio Briatore !!!!!

Etes-vous au courant et cake vous en pensez ????

Personnellement Alonso chez Mc Laren va se casser le nez (opinion tout à fait personnelle), par contre si Schumi allait chez Renault...... ça risque de donner une saison 2007 riche en évènements !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

Alonso est un grand pilote mais les McLaren sont très instable mais quand elle fonctionne on le voit avec Kimi Raikonen , il gagne . 

Schumi chez Renault pourquoi pas mais financierement je sais pas si c'est possible . Il faut pas oublier que c'est le sportif le plus payer au monde


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Alonso est un grand pilote mais les McLaren sont très instable mais quand elle fonctionne on le voit avec Kimi Raikonen , il gagne .
> 
> Schumi chez Renault pourquoi pas mais financierement je sais pas si c'est possible . Il faut pas oublier que c'est le sportif le plus payer au monde



1/ Justement on verra si c'est vraiment un grand pilote (ce n'est pas mon avis) s'il fait des performances sur une voiture instable ....

2/ Il ne faut pas oublier que Schumi ne va pas courir encore de nombreuses années et je me dis que retourner chez Renault alors qu'il avait été champion en 94 et 95 chez Benetton/Renault.... pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

En 95 seulement. En 94, c'était benetton-Ford  Un V8 contre les V10.

Schumi finira chez Ferrari. Même si il est vrai qu'on a parlé ces dernières semaines d'un contrat avec Briatore. Mais celui là a donné comme commentaire que effectivement, Michael est toujours très fort, parmi les meilleurs, mais revenir avec lui ferait le même effet que "retrouver une vieille maîtresse qu'on a quittée des années plus tôt pour une plus jeune. Elle est bonne, soit, mais elle reste vieille...".
L'info est en archive sur F1-live, et n'est plus accessible. Mais bon. C'est du bruit de paddock. Par contre, je suis pressé de voir si Raikkonen va aller effectivement chez Ferrari avec Schumi l'année prochaine... on va revivre les années où Prost et Senna étaient ensemble chez Mac Laren...  Là, va y avoir du vrai sport !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Avril 2006)

Et sinon, est-ce dangereux de rouler en roue libre avec une F1?


----------



## dellys (26 Avril 2006)

Alonso part de chez Renault parce qu'il estime ne pas être assez payé...

Schum est le plus payé de tous les pilotes, donc le plus cher.

Il est impossible pour Renault de se payer Schum...

Carlos Ghosn refuserait de toute façon.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2006)

Moi je suis fan de shcuschumi  

Et qu'il aille sur renault ou sur ferrari il va gagner
bon après si il va chez bar honda c'est pas lui mais la voiture qui va perdre    

enfin vive schumi 







@++


----------



## Pifou (26 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En 95 seulement. En 94, c'était benetton-Ford  Un V8 contre les V10.
> 
> Schumi finira chez Ferrari. Même si il est vrai qu'on a parlé ces dernières semaines d'un contrat avec Briatore. Mais celui là a donné comme commentaire que effectivement, Michael est toujours très fort, parmi les meilleurs, mais revenir avec lui ferait le même effet que "retrouver une vieille maîtresse qu'on a quittée des années plus tôt pour une plus jeune. Elle est bonne, soit, mais elle reste vieille...".
> L'info est en archive sur F1-live, et n'est plus accessible. Mais bon. C'est du bruit de paddock. Par contre, je suis pressé de voir si Raikkonen va aller effectivement chez Ferrari avec Schumi l'année prochaine... on va revivre les années où Prost et Senna étaient ensemble chez Mac Laren...  Là, va y avoir du vrai sport !


 
Tout à fait de l'avis de _BackCat_ (je vois que l'on consulte le même site ). Je suis convaincu que Schumi finira sa carrière chez Ferrari ... quand à savoir quand ?? J'ai été moi aussi surpris, pour ne pas dire déçu, d'apprendre le départ d'Alonso chez Mc Laren avant même le début de la saison, je le croyais plus fidèle que cela  
En tout cas, cette saison semble tenir ses promesses, avec pour l'instant Ferrari et Renault un peu au dessus du lot sur le plan performances/fiabilité


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En 95 seulement. En 94, c'était benetton-Ford  Un V8 contre les V10.
> 
> 
> Par contre, je suis pressé de voir si Raikkonen va aller effectivement chez Ferrari avec Schumi l'année prochaine... on va revivre les années où Prost et Senna étaient ensemble chez Mac Laren...  Là, va y avoir du vrai sport !



Ha !! Ce serait évidemment très très très bon......  :love:


----------



## Imaginus (26 Avril 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> Alonso part de chez Renault parce qu'il estime ne pas être assez payé...1/
> 
> Schum est le plus payé de tous les pilotes, donc le plus cher.2/
> 
> ...



1/ De toute façon j'aime pas AlonZoo
2/ Elle est pas mal celle la... Evident ! Enfonceur de portes ouvertes va!  
3/ Si si suffit qu'il sorte autre chose que des Scenic et des Meganes relookés
4/ Il a manger à la cantine de l'Usine Georges Besse (cf mon beau frere). Donc tout est possible...


Sinon on vous a dit de pas rouler en roues libres ! Crebendiou !


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

Je comprend Alonso, certes c'est pour le salaire ( et même par défi :rateau mais pourquoi rester dans une écurie qui risque de fermer chaque année, car Ghosn ne croit pas aux retombés économique de la F1 et ça lui coûte cher donc pour augmenter le profit de Renault, on sucre les dépenses inutiles :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

L'art du raccourci... 
Ici aussi y'a des dépense inutiles, on n'en fait pas tout un fromage.

Renault restera en F1. Et si ce n'est pas Renault, ça sera Mecachrome. Quel est le problème ? Renault n'a jamais quitté la F1.


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

Dans un contexte économique difficile en ce moment pour les ventes de voiture en France, l'échec de la modus, plus de 50 % des profits de Renault repose sur la megane, qui est la vache a lait du groupe, et cette dernière a chuté de 8% depuis le début de l'année, la laguna 2 pourtant relookée a perdu 20% depuis le début de l'année sans parler des espaces et Vel Satis qui s'entassent chez les concessionnaires... comment augmenter la marge opérationnelle a 6% et le profit du groupe? (en dehors évidemment des dividendes versé par Nissan) En attendant les nouveaux modèles qui sortiront,  malgres le "succès" de la nouvelle clio, et des synergies entre les deux constructeurs, il faudra bien réduire les dépenses et comme je le disais  plus haut, Ghosn ne croit pas aux retombés économique de la F1...même si Renault sera (on peut l'espérer) toujours présente en F1, Ghosn voudra  réduire les dépenses pour augmenter les profits (pure logique financière)


----------



## quetzalk (26 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> l'échec de la modus, plus de 50 % des profits de Renault repose sur la megane, qui est la vache a lait du groupe, et cette dernière a chuté de 8% depuis le début de l'année, la laguna 2 pourtant relookée a perdu 20% depuis le début de l'année sans parler des espaces et Vel Satis qui s'entassent chez les concessionnaires...  (...)



Hors sujet mais bon : les ventes baissent, entre autres, parce que nombre de voitures récentes posent de réels problèmes de fiabilité en s'équipant de technologies "trop" sophistiquées par rapport à leur prix de vente. Quant à la Modus (ou la 1007 de l'autre côté) ils m'auraient demandé mon avis ce ne serait pas arrivé ! :love:  ...et du coup il leur resterait un peu de sous pour faire leurs courses.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Si tu avais de la logique ça se saurait.  La représentativité d'une marque comme Renault dans le championnat du monde de F1 n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la réalité économique des ventes de voitures de ***** qu'elle produit. Mais pour savoir ça, faut faire autre chose que passer ses journées à pourrir un forum informatique...


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Hors sujet mais bon : les ventes baissent, entre autres, parce que nombre de voitures récentes posent de réels problèmes de fiabilité en s'équipant de technologies "trop" sophistiquées par rapport à leur prix de vente. Quant à la Modus (ou la 1007 de l'autre côté) ils m'auraient demandé mon avis ce ne serait pas arrivé ! :love:  ...et du coup il leur resterait un peu de sous pour faire leurs courses.




Et elle baisse aussi a cause de la concurrence (pour Renault)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Put.in mais c'est pas possible !!!!!! :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Avril 2006)

pour schumi, ce serait retrouver briatore qui l'a lancé et avoir peut etre plus de chances que gagner que chez ferrari en fin de cycle .. et aux pneus discutables 
alors il pourrait revoir son salaire a la baisse


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Put.in mais c'est pas possible !!!!!! :affraid:


_(voiture de) _*sécurité* !!......


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

Après les deux saisons calamiteuses en comparaison de a domination qu'il a imposé pendant plusieurs saisons, j'ai bien peur que  Schumacher est en perte de vitesse (woua le jeu de mots)....


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Après les deux saisons calamiteuses en comparaison de a domination qu'il a imposé pendant plusieurs saisons, j'ai bien peur que  Schumacher est en perte de vitesse (woua le jeu de mots)....




Je pense que c'est dû aux nouveaux reglement sur les voitures, Ferrari ne peut plus faire comme avant....la voiture est moins performante que celle des renaults pour le moment


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Après les deux saisons calamiteuses en comparaison de a domination qu'il a imposé pendant plusieurs saisons, j'ai bien peur que  Schumacher est en perte de vitesse (woua le jeu de mots)....



Faudrait peut être faire la différence entre le pilote et la voiture. De plus, je ne voudrais pas dire, mais je le dis quand même, toutes les nouvelles règles instituées, l'ont été au détriment de Ferrari..... car "le public se lassait de voir toujours Ferrari gagner".... :hein:  Vous nous excuserez d'être très bons... désolés....


----------



## r0m1 (26 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut être faire la différence entre le pilote et la voiture. De plus, je ne voudrais pas dire, mais je le dis quand même, toutes les nouvelles règles instituées, l'ont été au détriment de Ferrari..... car "le public se lassait de voir toujours Ferrari gagner".... :hein:  Vous nous excuserez d'être très bons... désolés....



c'est peut être juste qu'avec les nouvelles règles, la stratégie de course est plus à l'honneur et favorise plus les écuries ayant moin d'argent que Ferrari pouvant se permettre de casser plus de moteurs... 

... Après j'avoue, je fais le malin, mais je m'y connais pas énormément en F1..:rose: :rose:


----------



## benjamin (26 Avril 2006)

Trois manières fort différentes de répondre au même message. Super instructif, ce sujet.


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

Bon,
1_ avant de commente à l'emporte-pièce de l'influence de telle ou telle activité  sur le chiffre d'affaires et les résultats d'un groupe  on se tape toutes les lignes du rapport annuel...
2_ y'a un sujet beurk v.2 pour parler voitures "de tous les jours" et soucis de joint de culasse
3_ ça va sentir le pneu brûlé (sans manif) si ça continue

Donc : au programme écuries de formule 1, coureurs, sports mécaniques sur asphalte et quatre roues, drapeau à damier et commentaire de turfistes vapeur


----------



## Pifou (26 Avril 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Après les deux saisons calamiteuses en comparaison de a domination qu'il a imposé pendant plusieurs saisons, j'ai bien peur que Schumacher est en perte de vitesse (woua le jeu de mots)....


 
Je ne sais pas si il est en perte de vitesse, mais il faut bien s'arrêter un jour (cf. Zidane  ).
Quant aux 2 saisons "calamiteuses", il est vrai que la dernière n'a pas été terrible non seulement pour Schumi mais pour toute la scuderia Ferrari avec notamment de gros problèmes de pneumatiques (merci la FIA pour le changement de règles cette saison  :mouais: ). Par contre celle d'avant (2004), Schumi a fini avec presque 30 points d'avance sur Barrichello, lui-même devançant le troisième (Button) d'une trentaine de points ... je ne vois pas la calamité :rateau:  (et pourtant je n'aime pas trop Schumacher, en particuler depuis une certaine manoeuvre sur Villeneuve - mais il y en a eu d'autres).

[Edition] désolé Nephou et benjamin, je n'avais pas lu vos messages avant d'envoyer.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> J (et pourtant je n'aime pas trop Schumacher, en particuler depuis une certaine manoeuvre sur Villeneuve - mais il y en a eu d'autres).
> .



.... je me souviens fort bien aussi de manoeuvres pas très catholiques de la part de Villeneuve mais bon passons, d'ailleurs, depuis qu'il est sur une voiture beaucoup moins performante.... on ne le voit guère....


----------



## Pifou (26 Avril 2006)

Tout à fais d'accord avec ton "passons"  Je ne polémiquerai pas : la F1 est pour moi un divertissement et pas une passion


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Avril 2006)

J'ai un pote qui ressemble à shumy... d'ailleurs on l'appelle shumy.

Et sinon qu'en est il des rumeurs concernant la venue de Valantino Rossi chez Ferrari en 2008 ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

2 saisons ? Mouais... là, je vois pas. Une ok...  Mais deux ??


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui ressemble à shumy... d'ailleurs on l'appelle shumy.
> 
> Et sinon qu'en est il des rumeur concernant la venue de Valantino Rossi chez Ferrari en 2008 ?



Pour l'instant des rumeurs qu'on rumine.....


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui ressemble à shumy... d'ailleurs on l'appelle shumy.



D'un autre côté, l'appeller Sim aurait été un peu incompréhensible, non ?! 

Je ressemble à l'Amok et beaucoup de gens m'appellent comme ca, j'en fais pas un plat !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Tu ressembles à _qui_ ?


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu ressembles à _qui_ ?



à Mok, c'est pourtant clair (vachte cette souplesse)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> 1_ avant de commente à l'emporte-pièce de l'influence de telle ou telle activité  sur le chiffre d'affaires et les résultats d'un groupe  on se tape toutes les lignes du rapport annuel...
> 2_ y'a un sujet beurk v.2 pour parler voitures "de tous les jours" et soucis de joint de culasse
> 3_ ça va sentir le pneu brûlé (sans manif) si ça continue
> ...






			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à Mok, c'est pourtant clair (vachte cette souplesse)



Hum !


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hum !


Dis donc, le modo, tu ne vas pas la ramener, hein ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2006)

Oooops :rose:

Que ta majesté daigne m'accorder son pardon, point n'étais-je avisé de son auguste présence 

mais  quand même !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2006)

Un sujet sur la formule 1 (beurk...  ) qui se termine (quoi, il est pas encore fermé ce fil ?? :rateau: ) par du roulage de patins de (j'ai pas dit entre ) modo, y a vraiment qu'ici qu'on peut voir ça... ptain ça me remettrait presque d'humeur normal ce truc...


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...son auguste présence...


auguste présence !! :mouais: 
quelqu'un, qui d'après une référence photographique (_fournie par un délateur... anonyme, bien sûr !!_), serait le roi incontesté des triples Axel.......   
_se promènerait donc, en "tutu" ou autres tenues brillantes kitsch; alors qu'il m'avait affirmé dans un autre fil ne pas porter de collants...... _ 

:rateau: 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et l'Amok porte des collants ?! ....passque pour avoir des super-pouvoirs.....





			
				l'Amoque a dit:
			
		

> En temps normal ce genre de propos vaut un ban de trois mois, mais je suis d'humeur badine ce soir. Non, pas de collants. Mais des bas, et du N°5 de Chanel.




est vraiment sérieux, tout ça !! ....... 
pas l'idée que j'avais imaginé d'un "cæsar" !!......... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *l'Amoque*



Ban, ca prend 1 ou 2 n ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ban, ca prend 1 ou 2 n ? :mouais:


un seul !
sinon pour une position agréable, reposante et non douloureuse; il faut une quatrième lettre !....


----------



## House M.D. (27 Avril 2006)

Pour en revenir à Schumi, non, je ne pense pas qu'il aille chez renault... 

Ferrari remonte, arrêtez de cracher dessus voyons


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Ferrari remonte, arrêtez de cracher dessus voyons



C'est tout aussi lassant que ton soutien idolâtre pour le bonhomme et son écurie.


----------



## House M.D. (27 Avril 2006)

C'est malin


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

ferrari remonte .. mmm oui ... m'enfin ...ils n'ont pas mis de paté à renault et compagnie comme ils le faisaient ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

De toute façon, la domination absolue d'une écurie sur toutes les autres fait perdre tout intérêt pour la F1, si une ou plusieurs autres mettent des bâtons dans les roues de Renault, c'est tant mieux, les meilleures saisons de F1, c'est quand le titre est décerné au dernier grand prix, pas quand tout est joué à la mi-saison.

Celà dit, pour ceux qui pensent qu'Alonzo n'est pas un champion, qu'ils aillent se faire voir, il en est un au même titre que Schumi, ou Raikkonen (ça s'écrit comme ça ?), et pas mal d'autres qui n'ont jamais eu la chance d'avoir la voiture qu'il fallait. C'est vrai qu'il à eu de la chance de débuter sur une voiture au top, mais la chance fait aussi partie du jeu, et c'est un guerrier, il ne renonce pas, au dernier grand prix, il à fallu que son écurie l'oblige à "assurer", sinon, il était parti pour essayer jusqu'au dernier virage.

Ne vous comportez pas comme des supporters de foot, pour qui seule "leur" équipe doit gagner, le sport, c'est la compétition, on peut avoir son favori, mais il convient d'être fair play et de ne pas nier systématiquement le talent des autres. L'essentiel, c'est de participer ...


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel, c'est de participer


 
Cite tes sources : Le CNOSF, Singapour, Juillet 2005...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *l'Amoque*





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ban, ca prend 1 ou 2 n ? :mouais:



en tout cas, Amok, ça prend parfois un "q"


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, Amok, ça prend parfois un "q"


je vais donc, prudemment, rester assis........


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Cite tes sources : Le CNOSF, Singapour, Juillet 2005...



Pas du tout, Spirou et les héritiers, Bruxelle, vers 1950


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit, pour ceux qui pensent qu'Alonzo n'est pas un champion, qu'ils aillent se faire voir,


Un peu de modération que diable... :mouais:




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> au dernier grand prix, il à fallu que son écurie l'oblige à "assurer", sinon, il était parti pour essayer jusqu'au dernier virage.



C'est intéressant sur un plan romanesque mais c'est malheureusement faux. Il a déclaré que c'est lui qui a laissé tomber après son embardée. D'autre part, on ne peut pas doubler sur ce circuit à moins d'avoir une supériorité mécanique énorme, ce qui n'était pas le cas là. D'après Alonso, la vitesse de pointe de la Ferrari en ligne droite était purement incroyable.
(informations toujours lues sur F1-live.fr mais malheureusement archivées maintenant)



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous comportez pas comme des supporters de foot,...


Pas de gros mots s'il te plaît


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est intéressant sur un plan romanesque mais c'est malheureusement faux. Il a déclaré que c'est lui qui a laissé tomber après son embardée. D'autre part, on ne peut pas doubler sur ce circuit à moins d'avoir une supériorité mécanique énorme, ce qui n'était pas le cas là. D'après Alonso, la vitesse de pointe de la Ferrari en ligne droite était purement incroyable.
> (informations toujours lues sur F1-live.fr mais malheureusement archivées maintenant)



Ben en fait, moi, je n'avais que les commentaires de TF1 en direct, d'où mon erreur. Celà dit, pour la vitesse de pointe, c'était visible, il n'arrivait même pas à suivre en aspi ! Par contre, il était dans ses échappements à chaque virage, ils ont du se gourer chez Ferrari et prendre la version NASCAR ! 


_Non, Michel, on ne t'a pas appelé !_ :rateau:


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2006)

En tout cas, le prochain pilote du team F1 Mac G s'entraine déjà !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le prochain pilote du team F1 Mac G s'entraine déjà !



Motorisé par VéloSolex ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

pascal 77 a raison , ce qu'il faut surtout c'est qu'il y en ait plus d'un qui domine!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Avec ça, je suis complètement d'accord  Et qu'à la fin, Schumacher gagne aussi, quelle que soit sa caisse...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit, pour ceux qui pensent qu'Alonzo n'est pas un champion, qu'ils aillent se faire voir, il en est un au même titre que Schumi, ou Raikkonen, et pas mal d'autres qui n'ont jamais eu la chance d'avoir la voiture qu'il fallait.
> 
> 
> Pas du tout de ton avis, pour moi un champion ce n'est pas un pilote qui gagne une année sur une voiture très performante, c'est un pilote qui fait ses preuves sur plusieurs années.... alors pour Alonso que le temps passe et nous verrons....
> ...


----------



## Pifou (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait, moi, je n'avais que les commentaires de TF1 en direct, d'où mon erreur.


 
Tu es tout excusé alors :rateau:  : je trouve personnellement les commentaires de TF1 tout simplement lamantables  ; le peu que je connaisse de cette discipline me permet de faire moins d'erreurs sur les stratégies, causes des "ralentissements" ou des abandons que Messieurs Laffite et Moncet 
Pour les informations le site LiveF1.com est très complet  malheureusement depuis environ 1 an, les informations ne sont plus accessibles que 48h à moins de payer un abonnement


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Tu es tout excusé alors :rateau:  : je trouve personnellement les commentaires de TF1 tout simplement lamantables  ; le peu que je connaisse de cette discipline me permet de faire moins d'erreurs sur les stratégies, causes des "ralentissements" ou des abandons que Messieurs Laffite et Moncet
> Pour les informations le site LiveF1.com est très complet  malheureusement depuis environ 1 an, les informations ne sont plus accessibles que 48h à moins de payer un abonnement



Et te rappelles tu des commentaires du gros belge qui était avec Lafitte et Moncet ? :afraid: qui est parti depuis deux ans je crois....... Une CATA !!!!!


----------



## Pifou (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Et te rappelles tu des commentaires du gros belge qui était avec Lafitte et Moncet ? :afraid: qui est parti depuis deux ans je crois....... Une CATA !!!!!


 
Non, ça ne me dit rien, mais depuis que j'ai des enfants :rose: (2003), je regarde moins les grands prix ... et je dois bien avouer que je ne m'en porte pas beaucoup plus mal :rateau:  
... et puis avec l'âge, la mémoire flanche et l'on ne se souviens plus des gros belges :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## the-monk (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la chance d'avoir la voiture qu'il fallait, je te signale que lorsque Schumi est rentré chez Benetton la voiture n'était pas au top et le temps de ravitaillement encore moins, c'est grâce à lui si nous avons maintenant des ravitaillements qui oscillent autour de 8 secondes ; et quand il est entré chez Ferrari tu crois que la voiture était au top ?????
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est simple, tu prends Alesi qui a fait le même parcours avant Schumi, c'est à dire Benetton puis Ferrari, ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il a fait des prouesses.



Quand Schumacher est rentré chez benetton, en 1991, la benetton n'était pas au top, mais n'était pas completement au fond de grille, elle gagnait des courses assez régulièrement (une en 89, deux en 90, une en 91). Quand Alonso est devenu pilote titulaire chez renault (ex benetton) en 2003, cette écurie n'avait pas gagné depuis 1997 et le dernier succès de Gerhard Berger à Hockenheim. Et Renault était loin d'être en position de gagné en 2002 (meilleur résultat: des quatrièmes places). Alonso à gagné dès 2003. Schumacher à aussi gagné dès 92, mais à cette époque, l'écurie benetton était plus habitué à ce genre de perf. Quand Schum est rentré chez ferrari, beaucoup des ingénieurs clé de benetton (Brawn, Byrne....) l'ont suivit. Ce qui explique la baisse de forme de benetton dont à souffert jean alési, qui n'a absolument pas fait le même parcours que Schum, il a plutot fait l'inverse (ferrari, puis benetton).
Enfin je ne pense pas que la seule présence de Mimi dans la voiture soit pour beaucoup dans la diminussion des temps d'arret au stand...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Tu ne penses pas qu'il y soit pour quelque chose. ok.
Et pourquoi ?
Etayes. Le reste était factuel, ça serait intéressant de s'y tenir...


----------



## Pifou (27 Avril 2006)

Pour gagner du temps au ravitaillement, voir Jenson Button : il part avec le pompiste encore accroché à la voiture   

Non sérieusement, c'est le gars chargé de la "sucette" qui a fait une erreur (ça arrive) et ça aurait plus très mal se terminé ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

the-monk : il a plutot fait l'inverse (ferrari, puis benetton).

tu as raison, autant pour moi, mais il n'a pas fait avancer l'écurie.

Enfin je ne pense pas que la seule présence de Mimi dans la voiture soit pour beaucoup dans la diminussion des temps d'arret au stand...

Mais justement c'est parce que Mimi  ne fait pas ses entrainements qu'au volant de sa voiture mais il est mécano d'origine et la diminution des temps d'arrêt au stand c'est qu'il a toujours fait un travail de collaboration entre lui et l'équipe et que justement il les a fait beaucoup travailler sur ce point. (aussi bien chez Benetton que chez Ferrari)


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> (...)Pour les informations le site LiveF1.com est très complet  malheureusement depuis environ 1 an, les informations ne sont plus accessibles que 48h à moins de payer un abonnement


 
Tu peux les retrouver dans le cache de Google.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> the-monk : il a plutot fait l'inverse (ferrari, puis benetton).
> 
> tu as raison, autant pour moi, mais il n'a pas fait avancer l'écurie.



Jeannot n'était pas un "metteur au point", juste un pilote. De plus ils ne pouvaient pas se sacquer avec Todt. Ça limite quand même la portée de leur collaboration. Ceci posé, je me souviens d'une passe d'arme avec Ayrton Senna, où Jeannot lui à fait pas mal de temps le même coup que Schumi à Alonzo ce dimanche, à ceci près qu'il n'avait qu'une modeste Tyrell à opposer à la Williams de Senna, qui devait bien faire 20/25 Km/h de mieux que lui dans les bouts droits.




			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je ne pense pas que la seule présence de Mimi dans la voiture soit pour beaucoup dans la diminussion des temps d'arret au stand...
> 
> Mais justement c'est parce que Mimi  ne fait pas ses entrainements qu'au volant de sa voiture mais il est mécano d'origine et la diminution des temps d'arrêt au stand c'est qu'il a toujours fait un travail de collaboration entre lui et l'équipe et que justement il les a fait beaucoup travailler sur ce point. (aussi bien chez Benetton que chez Ferrari)



Ben il a du mal dresser le mécano de la roue arrière gauche, alors !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

quelqu'un a posé une question sur Rossi en F1. Personnellement, je n'y crois pas trop. Est ce qu'il apporterait quelque chose; encore moins. Il est excellent en moto, mais rappellez vous d'agostini, du venezuelien Cecotto... Bof. Seul Surtees a réussi. Pas parcequ'ils sont mauvais mais parceque les 2 disciplines sont très différentes. mettez un pilote Auto sur une moto et il va se trainer.

Quant à Schumi, en fait je suis pas fan mais j'admier chez lui sa tenacité et sa vista, même si celle ci l'entraine parfois un peu loin.

Je suis d'accord avec Pascal, l'ennui vient de l'uniformité et voir toujs les grands prix les mêmes voitures et les mêmes pilotes aux avant postes enlève beaucoup au plaisir. En moto, quand Rossi était sur Honda, le blême était le même: ennui. La course démarrait et on savait déja qui allait gagner.:rose:

Enfin, en voir passer une sur un circuit apporte quand même une sacré sensation.:love:


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pour schumi, ce serait retrouver briatore qui l'a lancé et avoir peut etre plus de chances que gagner que chez ferrari en fin de cycle .. et aux pneus discutables
> alors il pourrait revoir son salaire a la baisse


 
Rendons à César... 
Celui qui l'a révélé, c'est Peter Sauber. Avant de créer son écurie de F1, Sauber avait persuadé Mercedes de revenir dans le sport automobile. Aux 24 heures du Mans de 1991, un certain... Michael Schumacher était au volant d'une Sauber-Mercedes. Il faisait partie du Team Mercedes Junior, tout comme Frentzen et Wendlinger.
Schumi a débarqué en F1 chez Eddie Jordan, lorsqu'il fût appelé pour remplacer au pied levé, le pilote titulaire Bertrand Gachot pour le GP de Belgique. Ce dernier fût emprisonné, pour avoir pulvérisé du gaz lacrymogène au visage d'un chauffeur de taxi londonien.
Au grand-prix suivant, Benetton mis le paquet pour faire signer un super contrat à Schumacher. On connaît la suite...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Merci.  J'avais envie de le rétablir aussi mais j'aurais été moins précis que toi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Jeannot n'était pas un "metteur au point", juste un pilote. De plus ils ne pouvaient pas se sacquer avec Todt. Ça limite quand même la portée de leur collaboration. Ceci posé, je me souviens d'une passe d'arme avec Ayrton Senna, où Jeannot lui à fait pas mal de temps le même coup que Schumi à Alonzo ce dimanche, à ceci près qu'il n'avait qu'une modeste Tyrell à opposer à la Williams de Senna, qui devait bien faire 20/25 Km/h de mieux que lui dans les bouts droits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu as raison sur le premier point, sur le second   t'es nounouille    


Et puis merci à tous qui donnez  des infos, pour certaines oubliées, pour d'autres ignorées, même si nous avons quelques divergences.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

merci des precisions sylko 
disons alors que ce serait pour finir champion du monde avec briatore comme lors de son premier titre


----------



## House M.D. (27 Avril 2006)

Oui, enfin, de toute façon, il n'ira pas chez renault, donc le débat n'a pas lieux


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin, de toute façon, il n'ira pas chez renault, donc le débat n'a pas lieux



de toue façon... mmm.. sure ?


----------



## Alex? (28 Avril 2006)

Rien n'est jamais sûr en F1. Schumm a toujours nié qu'il irait chez Ferrari (il était même très sarcastique à propos de l'écurie pas très en forme à l'époque) et il était au volant l'année suivante.


Pour ce qui est d'Alonzo Pas mal d'être champion sur abandon des autres. Je suis pas neutre en disant ça. Je l'aime pas. J'espère qu'il aura Kimmi comme équipier. Iceman se fera un plaisir de le manger tout cru comme Montoya. Plutôt discret maintenant comme pilote mais lui je l'aime bien

Pour rappel, le gros belge s'appelle Pierre Van Vliet. Il est rédacteur de Formula 1 (mag F1). Sa phrase préféré : Comme à la parade. Les comentaires de TF1, ça n'a jamais été ça. Quand on entend Laffite dire que Schumm fait une très bonne course alors qu'il est fini 11°:mouais:. (CF : l'année dernière)

Quand je pense que j'étais venu glanné des infos sur les polices dans OS X


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> Rien n'est jamais sûr en F1. Schumm a toujours nié qu'il irait chez Ferrari (il était même très sarcastique à propos de l'écurie pas très en forme à l'époque) et il était au volant l'année suivante.




_C'est certain qu'en F1 rien n'est jamais certain, je suis bien de ton avis... mais bon wait and see...._





			
				Alex? a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel, le gros belge s'appelle Pierre Van Vliet. Il est rédacteur de Formula 1 (mag F1).



_Ha oui, j'avais complétement zappé son nom de ma mémoire, j'ai tellement fulminé après lui pendant ... des années.... :hein:_


----------



## Pifou (28 Avril 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel, le gros belge s'appelle Pierre Van Vliet.


Je n'avais pas gardé le souvenir qu'il était gros  Par contre 100 % d'accord avec toi sur la qualité de ses commentaires  



			
				Alex? a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est d'Alonzo Pas mal d'être champion sur abandon des autres. Je suis pas neutre en disant ça. Je l'aime pas. J'espère qu'il aura Kimmi comme équipier. Iceman se fera un plaisir de le manger tout cru comme Montoya. Plutôt discret maintenant comme pilote mais lui je l'aime bien


Pour la précision de leur pilotage à des vitesses à peine imaginables (ceux qui ont déjà assisté à un grand prix en vrai savent combien la télévision gomme l'impression de vitesse  ) et leur capacité à maîtriser des bolides surpuissants y compris sous la pluie, j'ai la plus grande admiration pour tous les pilotes du plateau de F1 (et d'autres disciplines d'ailleurs) ... certains évidemment moins que d'autres coucou: Ide).
Par contre sur les hommes (il n'y a malheureusement pas encore de femme pilote en F1  ) et leur esprit sportif, chacun réagit forcément avec beaucoup de subjectivité ... moi y compris


----------



## Alex? (28 Avril 2006)

Pour ce rendre compte de la vitesse, je vais au GP d'Allemagne. WE complet dans les paddocks


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Tu pourras prendre des photos stp pour aiguiller le post ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

frank montagny,chez super aguri!!pourvu qu'il soit vite titulaire .. on a tellement dit du bien de lui


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Avril 2006)

autre news du jour: pour2008, il y aura douze equipes maxi .. il faut s'inscrire tout de suite! pour le moment on a onze equipes .. et parmi les postulants , en tete , c'est le projet dont alesi serait le manager !!! 
( à fond à fond à fond gravier ! ou à fond à fond à fond , premier.. au drapeau à damiers!? )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> autre news du jour: pour2008, il y aura douze equipes maxi .. il faut s'inscrire tout de suite! pour le moment on a onze equipes .. et parmi les postulants , en tete , c'est le projet dont alesi serait le manager !!!
> ( à fond à fond à fond gravier ! ou à fond à fond à fond , premier.. au drapeau à damiers!? )



aïe aïe aïe.... l'est bien gentil Jeannot.... mais il a la scoumoune alors son projet....    

Ceux qui suivent la F1 depuis un moment, vous vous souvenez quand il est tombé en panne de carburant à quelques mètres du drapeau à damier ?? :sick: :sick:


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Avril 2006)

david richards ex boss de bar vient de remporter la 12 eme place pour son écurie pour 2008, 

alesi a eu beau sortir les ray ban sur le dernier gp d'imola son projet s'est fait griller


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> david richards ex boss de bar vient de remporter la 12 eme place pour son écurie pour 2008,
> 
> alesi a eu beau sortir les ray ban sur le dernier gp d'imola son projet s'est fait griller




Il y aura certainement des changements d'ici le début de la saison 2008.
Richards est encore est un looser, et les Aguri risquent de na pas être au départ en 2008...alors Alesi n'est pas encore fini


----------



## House M.D. (30 Avril 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce rendre compte de la vitesse, je vais au GP d'Allemagne. WE complet dans les paddocks



Hein??? Comment fais-tu??? (à part si c'est par achat bien entendu, je n'ai pas les moyens de suivre...)


----------



## Alex? (30 Avril 2006)

Houlà, c'est un concours de circonstance.

J'ai visité une cave à vins en Alsace pour acheter du Gewurts (grand cru des vins d'Alsace)
 et j'ai passé un temps fou dans cette cave car le patron ne voulait pas que je goute directement au Gewurts. J'ai dû commencé par les petits vins. Ce qui fait que j'ai eu le temps de discuter de la pluie et le beau temps. Une discussion en ammenant une autre, on est venu à parler F1. Là, il m'a dit que son frère bossait à la FIA et que si je voulais, il pouvait m'avoir des places GRATOS pour le WE de mon choix en Europe (Allemagne, France ou Italie).

On a pris l'Allemagne mais on ira peut-être au GP de France pour les 100 ans. Ca dépendra de mon frère. Il est militaire et il devra peut-être défilé au 14 juillet, WE du GP 

C'est pas plutôt Prost qui est tombé en rade à quelques mètres de la ligne en train de pousser sa caisse. Au GP de Hongrie si je me souviens bien


----------



## House M.D. (1 Mai 2006)

Aaaaaaaarg, le bol :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt Prost qui est tombé en rade à quelques mètres de la ligne en train de pousser sa caisse. Au GP de Hongrie si je me souviens bien



GP d'Allemagne en 1986


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mai 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt Prost qui est tombé en rade à quelques mètres de la ligne en train de pousser sa caisse. Au GP de Hongrie si je me souviens bien




J'ignore si c'est arrivé à Prost, mais moi je me souviens fort bien d'Alési à une période où d'ailleurs il n'en finissait pas d'avoir la poisse .....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

On peut être fan de F1 et aimer aussi ...les GP moto. Pour ceux qui ont accès à Eurosport, je conseille. Ca double, ça frotte le genou, ça glisse en entrée de virage... du grand art! Avant de dire, regardez un GP: bluffant.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> On peut être fan de F1 et aimer aussi ...les GP moto. Pour ceux qui ont accès à Eurosport, je conseille. Ca double, ça frotte le genou, ça glisse en entrée de virage... du grand art! Avant de dire, regardez un GP: bluffant.




Entièrement de ton avis ZRX   j'ai personnellement moins eu l'opportunité d'en regarder mais quand ça m'arrive j'apprécie beaucoup... par contre je connais peu les champions dans cette discipline.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> par contre je connais peu les champions dans cette discipline.



Il y a les grands anciens, ceux qui sont au sommet de leur art : Jean Raoul Ducâble, Guido Brasletti, Jean Manchzeck, Edouard Bracamme, et les p'tits jeunes qui montent : Paul Posichon, Jérémie Lapurée et Pierre Leghnome.

C'est l'élite du sport motocycliste international !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Et sinon, c'est quoi votre site web préféré à propos des actualités F1 ?


----------



## Alex? (1 Mai 2006)

Racing-Live exclusivement pour l'actu 
www.mclaren.co.uk
ensuite c'est les sites de vente pour les modèles réduits et les fringues (Ebay entre autre
 pour les T-shirts Hugo Boss)






C'est hyper dur à gagné sur les ventes ou alors c'est hyper cher (280~ ). J'en aurais 1, un jour


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a les grands anciens, ceux qui sont au sommet de leur art : Jean Raoul Ducâble, Guido Brasletti, Jean Manchzeck, Edouard Bracamme, et les p'tits jeunes qui montent : Paul Posichon, Jérémie Lapurée et Pierre Leghnome.
> 
> C'est l'élite du sport motocycliste international !



    t'es bêteuuuuuuuuuuuuu ; première ligne, j'y croyais (pourquoi pas après tout) mais quand j'ai vu Paul Posichon j'ai éclaté de rire !!!!! 


Pour les pannes d'essence de Jeannot :

il y a eu :

le Grand Prix d'Autriche en 1999 e le Grand Prix d'Australie en 1997

mais je ne me souviens plus lequel était le plus spectaculaire, à savoir tout proche du drapeau à damier !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> t'es bêteuuuuuuuuuuuuu ; première ligne, j'y croyais (pourquoi pas après tout) mais quand j'ai vu Paul Posichon j'ai éclaté de rire !!!!!



Mais c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus sérieux, tiens, je te les présente sur la ligne de départ :






Alors, de gauche à droite :

-Guido Brasletti, dit "Pépé"
-Jean Raoul Ducâble, dit "Jeannot la case"
-Jean Manchzeck, dit "Joe l'arsouille"
-Edouard Bracamme, dit "Ed la poignée" (et oui, tu l'as déjà vu quelque part )
-Paul Posichon, dit "Paulo les gaz"
-Jérémie Lapurée dit "Jéjé l'aspi"
-Pierre Leghnôme dit "Pierrot la fouine"


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, c'est quoi votre site web préféré à propos des actualités F1 ?


je me contente de la rubrique f1 de sports.fr


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

http://f1.racing-live.com/f1/fr/

on y trouve de tout sur la F1 et les sports mécaniques


----------



## Pifou (2 Mai 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> http://f1.racing-live.com/f1/fr/
> 
> on y trouve de tout sur la F1 et les sports mécaniques


 
Pas mieux   Dommage qu'il faille désormais un abonnement pour accéder , entre autre, à l'actualité de plus de 48 h


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

pendant notre absence , alonso a gagné et schumi s'est planté et resultat moins de spectacle à monaco !! mais était il coupable ??


----------



## La mouette (5 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais était il coupable ??



Sans l'ombre ( d'une caméra embarquée) d'un doute ..
Sinon comme dirait Villeneuve, il n'aurait rien à faire avec une super licence


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sans l'ombre ( d'une caméra embarquée) d'un doute ..
> Sinon comme dirait Villeneuve, il n'aurait rien à faire avec une super licence


a licence to kill la concurrence!! 
c'est quand meme crétin !!il partait deuxieme , on serait passionnés alors que là , pas mal mais bon...


----------



## Alex? (5 Juin 2006)

Il était plus que coupable. Bizarrement, il n'a pas fait une seul erreur durant la course et surtout pas à la Rascasse. Pourtant il roulait le couteau entre les dents dixit les commentateurs.

Les pilotes connaissent bien la bête qui n'en est pas son premier coup :  avec Villeneuve en 1997, avec Damon Hill quelques années plus tôt, les changements de files qu'il faisait régulièrement lors des départs sans jamais être sanctionné. Barrichello qui cède sa place lors du GP du Canada. "ma, c'est Ferrari" comme dit Flavio 

Pas un seul pilote ne l'a défendu. Il doit bien avoir une raison. Je sais :  c'est un tricheur comme l'étais parfois Senna en son temps. Il devrait se méfier. Il a battu tous les records de Senna sauf 1 : le tout droit dans le mur


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous !! le bar est réouvert et je découvre ce fil ! j'ai quelques clichés du 18/05 au Ricard pour des essais pneus .je vous les pose ?


----------



## Alex? (5 Juin 2006)

Avec plaisir


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juin 2006)

ok j go


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> Je sais :  c'est un tricheur comme l'étais parfois Senna en son temps. Il devrait se méfier. Il a battu tous les records de Senna sauf 1 : le tout droit dans le mur


Ça, c'est malin ça ! :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juin 2006)

suite les p'tits gars


----------



## Alex? (5 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est malin ça ! :mouais:


Bah, on peut déconner un peu. Quand il fait ses maneuvres dangereuses sur les autres pilotes, il risque leur vie


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Juin 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> Il était plus que coupable. Bizarrement, il n'a pas fait une seul erreur durant la course et surtout pas à la Rascasse. Pourtant il roulait le couteau entre les dents dixit les commentateurs.
> 
> Les pilotes connaissent bien la bête qui n'en est pas son premier coup :  avec Villeneuve en 1997, avec Damon Hill quelques années plus tôt, les changements de files qu'il faisait régulièrement lors des départs sans jamais être sanctionné. Barrichello qui cède sa place lors du GP du Canada. "ma, c'est Ferrari" comme dit Flavio
> 
> Pas un seul pilote ne l'a défendu. Il doit bien avoir une raison. Je sais :  c'est un tricheur comme l'étais parfois Senna en son temps. Il devrait se méfier. Il a battu tous les records de Senna sauf 1 : le tout droit dans le mur


et le groupement des pilotes dont il est directeur le somme de venir s'expliquer devant ses pairs à huit clos a silverstone!! bien sur , il refuse pour le moment mais bon !! c'est chaud l'ambiance! trulli autre dirlo du truc a communiqué l'invitation à la presse:rateau: 


ce qu'ils sont rancuniers!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juin 2006)

Alex? a dit:
			
		

> Bah, on peut déconner un peu. Quand il fait ses maneuvres dangereuses sur les autres pilotes, il risque leur vie




Si sa culpabilité était aussi évidente que cela, ils n'auraient pas mis 8 heures à délibérer !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

J'ai bien peur que la détermination de sa culpabilité ne soit pour rien dans la durée des débats. le "lobbyisme" de Ferrari et la crainte d'ôter beaucoup d'intérêt au grand prix en le déclassant devaient être bien plus responsables de la longueur des débats ! :mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien peur que la détermination de sa culpabilité ne soit pour rien dans la durée des débats. le "lobbyisme" de Ferrari et la crainte d'ôter beaucoup d'intérêt au grand prix en le déclassant devaient être bien plus responsables de la longueur des débats ! :mouais:



.... si on veut .....


----------



## La mouette (5 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Si sa culpabilité était aussi évidente que cela, ils n'auraient pas mis 8 heures à délibérer !!!!!



Ils ont peur qu'il se retire à la fin de la saison...pourtant ce serait la meilleur nouvelle pour la F1 depuis longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2006)

De mieux en mieux... en plus c'est argumenté, c'est un plaisir


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juin 2006)

1/ 8 heures n'est pas une mesure de longueur

2/ on l'appelle pas "débat" en général


----------



## Pifou (6 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai peur que ce débat sur le côté mauvais perdant de Schumi et sa manoeuvre du dernier GP de Monaco ne soit un peu stérile  , entre ses fans qui le défendront / l'excuseront jusqu'au bout et ceux qui ne l'aiment pas trop (un peu comme Villeneuve  ) et qui ne lui trouveront aucune excuse, bien au contraire ...

Pour ma part, je pense que cette réunion des pilotes est une très bonne chose, car, en plus d'être directement concernés, ils sont sans aucun doûte les mieux placés pour faire la part entre une erreur de pilotage et un geste intentionnel. En plus, le groupement des pilotes me semble relativement à l'abris des lobbying. On verra bien ce qu'il en ressort (si toutefois ils tiennent la presse informée) ...

Pour être tout à fait honnète, j'avoue que je n'ai jamais trop aimé Schumi (mettant en cause son "esprit sportif" et en aucun cas son pilotage), mais j'estime ne pas avoir, dans le cas présent, les compétences nécessaires pour juger les faits


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

tout à l'heure , alonso encore en pole puis raikko puis schumi ... esperons le grand spectacle attendu !!

aupassage, je viens de voir un mag avec coulthard aupres de sa fiancée , ex presentatrice de f1 sur tf1, karen minier ...oula!!!:love:


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'ai peur que ce débat sur le côté mauvais perdant de Schumi et sa manoeuvre du dernier GP de Monaco ne soit un peu stérile  , entre ses fans qui le défendront / l'excuseront jusqu'au bout et ceux qui ne l'aiment pas trop (un peu comme Villeneuve  ) et qui ne lui trouveront aucune excuse, bien au contraire ...
> 
> ...



Voilà déjà une conséquence de cette réunion. 

*     Villeneuve démissionne pour protester contre Schumacher   
*

*   (si-afp) Jacques Villeneuve a annoncé samedi qu´il avait  démissionné de l´Association des pilotes de Grand Prix (GPDA) lors  d´une réunion tenue la veille en marge du GP de Grande-Bretagne.  Michael Schumacher a été maintenu à la tête de celle-ci, ce qui a  provoqué l´ire du pilote canadien.  *     Villeneuve n´avait pas caché sa volonté de voir le septuple  champion du monde allemand démissionner après l´incident du Grand  Prix de Monaco, où Schumacher avait été rétrogradé en fin de grille  pour tricherie.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Voilà déjà une conséquence de cette réunion.
> 
> *     Villeneuve démissionne pour protester contre Schumacher
> *
> ...



Villeneuve déteste Schumacher depuis belle lurette, alors bon... qu'il démissionne et bon vent... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

Momo, je te sens pas totalement "sereinement impartiale", là ...


----------



## Imaginus (11 Juin 2006)

Des vraies fillettes ces pilotes. Qu'ils reglent ca sur la grille de départ.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Momo, je te sens pas totalement "sereinement impartiale", là ...



   "Sereinement" quand je parle de Villeneuve.. c'est incompatible... je ne supporte pas ce pilote mal aimable, grincheux, grognon.. Pas parce qu'il déteste Schumacher, mais tout simplement que je trouve l'individu très antipathique ! Et puis je rigole quand même car une fois qu'il eut quitté Williams..... il n'a guère cartonné le bougre !!


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis je rigole quand même car une fois qu'il eut quitté *Mc Laren*..... il n'a guère cartonné le bougre !!




Williams...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Williams...



Désolée, j'ai le plafond un peu bas ce matin !!    Mais tu as raison de corriger


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Désolée, j'ai le plafond un peu bas ce matin !!    Mais tu as raison de corriger



Ah ça ! Le chouchenn au p'tit dèj, ça améliore pas la visibilité ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juin 2006)

Belle course !!! (même si gnagna gnagna gnagna  )..    

Bon, maintenant je m'installe pour regarder la finale de R. Garros..

Sacré week-end !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2006)

finale de rolland commence bien! 
:love:  


la f1 ... mouis .. bon podium , que du beau monde! vivement alonso chez mac laren pour changer  

prochains grands prix: canada et etats-unis


----------



## Pifou (12 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Belle course !!! (même si gnagna gnagna gnagna  )..
> 
> Bon, maintenant je m'installe pour regarder la finale de R. Garros..
> 
> Sacré week-end !!



Je vois que la télé à marché fort hier   ... il fallait aimer les espagnols


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> "Sereinement" quand je parle de Villeneuve.. c'est incompatible... je ne supporte pas ce pilote mal aimable, grincheux, grognon.. Pas parce qu'il déteste Schumacher, mais tout simplement que je trouve l'individu très antipathique ! Et puis je rigole quand même car une fois qu'il eut quitté Williams..... il n'a guère cartonné le bougre !!



mouais, c'est un peu étrange cette réaction, d'autant plus que tu dis ça à pas mal de gens qui le connaissent personnellement sur ce forum...

(salut sylc  )

Personne ne contredira qu'il n'a pas fait les bons choix de carrière, en revanche il a toujours fait son métier du mieux qu'il a pu, même dans les pires conditions et sans jamais rechigner à conduire "ses" baignoires, alors qu'il aurait très bien pu aller dans des écuries bien plus performantes.

En revanche pour tout ce qui touche à la sportivité de SCHU........, désolé, mais là je n'y souscrirai jamais. Plusieurs fois dans sa carrière, ce garçon a fait preuve d'un manque total d'éthique dans un sport censé se dérouler entre sportifs conscients des dangers (même s'ils ont considérablement reculé), plutôt que des enjeux personnels... je rappellerai juste l'accrochage manifestement volontaire avec Damon Hill, ainsi que celui avec Jacques Villeneuve etc...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mouais, c'est un peu étrange cette réaction, d'autant plus que tu dis ça à pas mal de gens qui le connaissent personnellement sur ce forum...
> 
> (salut sylc  )
> 
> ...



J'ignorais que plusieurs personnes le connaissaient sur ce forum mais cela n'aurait rien changé à ma façon de penser.

Je regarde la F1 depuis environ une quinzaine d'années et dans les accrochages volontaires, et sans excuser qui que ce soit,  il y a eu bon nombre de pilotes qui ont fait de même, A. Senna notamment parmi d'autres...

Quand tu dis, je cite _"dans un sport censé se dérouler entre sportifs conscients des dangers_ si tu regardes régulièrement les grands prix de formule 1, je peux t'assurer que Fisichella et Montoya ne font pas partie de ces sportifs.


Que Schumacher soit mauvais perdant, je le conçois, mais personnellement je considère ce garçon comme un pilote d'exception.

Tu me parles de la carrière de Villeneuve qui a eu des mauvaises voitures à piloter, mais tu crois que lorsque Schumacher est rentré chez Benetton l'écurie était à son top niveau ? Et quand il est allé chez Ferrari, tu dois te souvenir que Ferrari n'avait pas gagné depuis fort longtemps.... Ce que j'apprécie chez Schumacher, avant tout, c'est son côté "bosseur" tant du niveau pilotage que du niveau technique, le boulot qu'il a fait pour que ses équipes arrivent à un temps de ravitaillement très court (les temps de ravitaillement avant qu'il ne rentre chez Benetton étaient bien plus longs je m'en souviens fort bien), son entrainement physique et sa discretion.

Maintenant, cela ne m'empêche pas d'apprécier la F1 en général, je ne regarde pas un grand prix pour Schumacher, et, comme c'est déjà arrivé, s'il a une panne mécanique en milieu de course ce n'est pas pour ça que je vais éteindre ma télé. 

Sur ce, à très bientôt pour le Grand Prix du Canada.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, cela ne m'empêche pas d'apprécier la F1 en général, je ne regarde pas un grand prix pour Schumacher, et, comme c'est déjà arrivé, s'il a une panne mécanique en milieu de course ce n'est pas pour ça que je vais éteindre ma télé.



Si en plus y a une renault en tete j'éteind la télé moi !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Je suis assez d'accord avec MOMO, même si je ne suis pas fana de schumi, je suis bien obligé de constater son talent et sa capacité à se surpasser avec des "baignoires". Il fait partie des grands du sport auto, au même titre qu'un Prost, Senna, Fangio et autres.

Après, son coté mauvais perdant me gêne, mais bon Senna, Prost?  Hum? Bon perdants?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Et dans les autres, Montoya ? Lui aussi il a causé des accidents importants. Je me rappelle d'une course en Autriche où il a explosé sa voiture en même temps que celle de MS...

Webber aussi a eu des gestes pas top. Villeneuve lui-même a été déclassé pour avoir gêné Fisico dernièrement. Que ce soit fait par négligeance, c'est toujours mieux qu'intentionnellement mais bon... Ralf aussi. Dangereux à Monaco l'année passée il me semble...

Bref. Ils sont je pense tous assez mauvais perdants au moins. Certains le sont plus que d'autres. Dites vous bien que grâce à ça, on a assisté à une des plus belles remontées de fond de STAND de la F1, et qui plus est, à Monaco.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Senna, de ce point de vue, ne valait guère mieux que Schumi. Prost, par contre, s'il est vrai qu'il n'aimait pas qu'on lui fasse, il ne le faisait pas aux autres.

Quant à Schumi, quand il est arrivé chez Benetton, ils n'avaient pas un moteur terrible, c'est vrai (Cosworth), mais ils avaient la meilleure voiture de l'époque. Rien à voir avec une baignoire. Il avait donc bien des armes pour se défendre.

Quant à la renaissance de Ferrari, je trouve un poil osé de lui en attribuer le mérite. Il y est pour quelque chose, c'est vrai, mais le fond de ma pensée, c'est qu'avec Schumi et sans Todt, il n'y aurait pas eu de renaissance, tandis qu'avec Todt et sans Schumi, elle aurait éventuellement pris un peu plus longtemps, mais elle aurait eu lieu.


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

laisse pascal, je ne pense pas que ce soit un fil pour les gens qui aiment la F1...  

c'est plutôt pour des gens qui aiment schu......

bref


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Ça c'est oublier les membres de l'équipe Benetton qui ont suivi MS en arrivant chez Ferrari  Ce n'est pas seulement une affaire de personnes. C'est une vraie réussite d'équipe comme il y en a peu dans le monde du sport. Mais pour une bonne équipe il faut des leaders charismatiques.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Juin 2006)

Trève de plaisanterie, je crois que BackCat exprime fort bien ce que je pense.

Pour la(n)guille, je crois que tu te trompes, et cela ne m'empêche pas d'avoir des MP intéressants avec Pascal même si nous avons parfois des idées divergentes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ces deux points n'engagent que toi mon cher Jean-Louis     Tu n'auras pas été laisser trainer le fond de ta pensée chez Lafitte ou chez le gros VanViet toi ????



Chère Momo, je te pardonne cette hypothèse parce que tu me connais encore peu. Je n'ai pas pour habitude de sous traiter mes opinions, je me les fais moi même, comme un grand.

Lorsque je regarde un grand prix, ce qui m'empêche de couper le son, c'est que je n'entendrais plus le bruit des moteurs. Les commentaires, ils entrent par une oreille, et sortent par l'autre, dans les grands prix, c'est la deuxième chose la plus pénible après les flash de pub.

Non, mon opinion est fondée sur mes propres observations. Bien sur, elle restera à jamais une simple hypothèse, totalement invérifiable, par la force des choses, aussi, ne fais-je là que l'exprimer comme telle, et non comme une vérité absolue.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> laisse pascal, je ne pense pas que ce soit un fil pour les gens qui aiment la F1...
> 
> c'est plutôt pour des gens qui aiment schu......
> 
> bref


Rien d'incompatible là-dedans pourtant


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Chère Momo, je te pardonne cette hypothèse parce que tu me connais encore peu. Je n'ai pas pour habitude de sous traiter mes opinions, je me les fais moi même, comme un grand.




Tu m'as prise au sérieux ?????  :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Rien d'incompatible là-dedans pourtant



Entièrement d'accord, d'ailleurs, lors de son duel avec Alonso l'an passé, le spectacle était royal, et il aurait réussi à le passer, j'aurais dit la même chose. Mais l'an passé, il n'y avait pas d'enjeu pour lui, il n'a participé à ce duel que pour le sport.

Cette année, c'est différent, il y a de nouveau une possibilité pour lui, et là, son fair play ... 

Les autres ont parfois des gestes "dans le feu de l'action", lui, ça semble déjà plus prémédité (cf Monaco), et là, c'est plus difficile à encaisser.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as prise au sérieux ?????  :afraid:



Ma réponse ne s'adressait pas qu'à toi, j'ai profité de l'occaze que tu m'offrais pour préciser ce point de détail à l'attention de tous, mais n'ai crainte, même si mon style est parfois un peu ampoulé, tu fais partie de ceux qui devront le faire exprès pour me vexer, je n'ai reu aucun ressentiment à ton encontre .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Malheureusement, je n'ai pas pu suivre les qualifications de Monaco. Ce n'est pas pour autant que je tenterai de nier le fait ou de le minimiser. Par rapport à ce fait - grave - j'éprouve un sentiment d'incompréhension. Il est avéré qu'il l'a fait exprès et froidement. Avéré par les commissaires de course. Par Jacques Villeneuve qui, s'il a raison, pourrait se contenter de ne pas en faire plus que les autres sur ce point. Par les autres pilotes, donc. Par les journalistes. Et par son silence et sa volonté de conjuguer ça au passé. Incompréhension et déception. Ce n'est pas la première fois que je le trouve décevant. Malgré tout, je reste un fan inconditionnel. Il est vraiment un magnifique pilote, même si il ne prend plus autant de risque qu'à ses débuts, sa régularité et son acharnement sont impressionnants, et c'est ça dont on se souviendra ainsi que de ses records. Ça, c'est mon avis, et je conçois qu'il ne soit pas le même pour tout le monde. C'est d'ailleurs le seul intérêt d'avoir un avis à mon sens. Alors oui. MS n'est pas toujours fair-play et c'est nul. Ensuite on peut parler de l'attitude de moquerie d'Alonso qui fait une nouvelle figure de mime à chaque victoire et des petits signes de la main pour signifier qu'il est content de fermer la bouche de ses détracteurs. On peut aussi signaler les mots qui manquent un peu d'humilité qu'il prononce vis-à-vis de MS. 



			
				el periodico a dit:
			
		

> "Parce que Nadal, malgré le fait d'avoir battu à nouveau hier Roger Federer, continue de dire que le Suisse est le roi du tennis mondial et qu'il a encore beaucoup à apprendre. Magic Alonso a insisté mille et une fois sur le fait qu'il n'a rien à apprendre de Michael Schumacher, sept fois champion du monde"


 (C'est retiré du contexte, ok, mais le sens est bien celuique vous comprenez).
Malgré tout, comme titré sur F1-live, là, c'est Monsieur parfait. C'est son tour, il ne fait pas d'erreur. Il pourrait. Regardez Fisichella...
Bref... On aurait des pages à écrire sur pas mal de monde. On pourrait continuer à encenser des gens qui ne le méritent pas. En tout cas, pas à ce point là. J'ai eu la chance de rencontrer MS à SPA en Aout 2005, il est très sympathique (photos par mp, BD only ) mais c'est dingue l'impression que ça fait. De se rendre compte que parfois on est con. On donne énormément d'importance, on déïfie des gens qui sont des êtres normaux pourtant. Une fois à côté de lui, tu t'aperçois qu'il est... normal. Je lui mets 10 centimètres et je dois faire 20 kios de plus que lui  En tout cas, sympa. Accessible. Intéressant. Intéressé. Il a deux jambes, un père, un frère... Bref... comme beaucoup de monde. A l'inverse, on crache à la gueule et on se moque d'autres pilotes qu'on aime moins. On va même jusqu'à les détester parfois. C'est tout aussi con. Dans tout le plateau de F1, TOUS les pilotes sont d'un niveau exceptionnel !!! Mis à part peut-être lees parachutés qui payent leurs volants et jouent à la chicane mobile pendant les GP... Et encore, j'en sais rien. Mais pour avoir fait pas mal de courses auto moi-même (à un ridicule petit niveau insignfiant), je vous le dis, j'ai l'intime conviction que très peu arriveraient à un millième du résultat du moins bon d'entre eux.

Bref. Les querelles d'afficionados de l'un ou de l'autre pilote ne doivent être prises que pour ce qu'elles sont : des preuves de bêtise humaine (mais bon.. c'est un peu une spécialité dans certains endroits du forum... :mouais: ) ou de la provocation à vocation humoristique ?

Donc... un peu de deuxième degré ne nuirait pas  Y'a plus crucial.

Et j'en profite pour dire au membre ou aux membres qui connaissent personnellement Jacques Villeneuve, que sans être un de ses fans, je serai positivement ravi de pouvoir le rencontrer et/ou l'approcher car il fait un métier fabuleux qui m'attire beaucoup mais qui est malheureusement très inaccessible pour le commun des mortels.

Voilà  Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Ouah ! Chaton, quand tu fais des phrases, c'est beau ! :love:

Pour l'essentiel, il n'y a rien à jeter dans ton plaidoyer, et pour les détails, ben ... On va pas chipoter, on prend tout. 

Personnellement, même si j'aime bien ce que je sais d'Alonso, je ne suis un inconditionnel que du spectacle, et pas de tel ou tel de ses acteurs. Je n'ai ni la dévotion des fans de Schumi, ni la haine de ses détracteurs tout aussi inconditionnels. J'applaudis quand il fait de belles choses (et doquéville sait qu'il en fait), et je le conspue quand il en fait qui sont indignes de son talent (je ne parle pas d'erreurs de pilotage). 

Pour le talent, c'est vrai que quelques rarissimes cas mis à part, le  ... disons moins bon pilote du plateau est à un niveau qu'on a du mal à imaginer. Par ailleurs, je reste persuadé qu'un bon nombre des pilotes de fond de grille, avec plus de moyens, pourraient étonner.

Je n'ai connu qu'un seul (ancien) pilote de formule 1, et encore, je le connaissait plus comme motard que comme pilote, et parce qu'à l'époque j'avais la chance d'habiter à deux pas de chez lui (Beltoise quand j'habitais à Orly), mais je peux témoigner qu'en ce qui le concerne, ton affirmation est vraie, il avait bien deux bras, deux jambes, un tronc, une tête, et un nombre indéterminé mais conséquent de broches, plaques et vis diverses dans le corps, comme tout un chacun, quoi ! Quand on se croisait, il disait "bonjour", et ne refusait pas un bout de conversation quand l'occasion se présentait. J'ai noté que "Moi je" était une expression assez rarement présente dans son vocabulaire, et les rares fois où elle survenait, elle était généralement suivie d'un conditionnel.

Donc, je souscris entièrement à ta vision des choses. Retenons les beaux spectacles, et oublions les bides quand quelquefois il en survient.


----------



## sylko (14 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> "Sereinement" quand je parle de Villeneuve.. c'est incompatible... je ne supporte pas ce pilote mal aimable, grincheux, grognon.. Pas parce qu'il déteste Schumacher, mais tout simplement que je trouve l'individu très antipathique ! Et puis je rigole quand même car une fois qu'il eut quitté Williams..... il n'a guère cartonné le bougre !!


 
On sent que tu es pas mal influencé par les médias. Jacques est un gars entier, très correct et avec le coeur sur la main. 
C'est malheureusement son entourage, qui n'a pas vraiment réussi à exploiter son talent. Bref...
Je le vois surtout comme homme et non comme pilote. Tout comme David Coulthard, que je rencontre assez souvent dans mon bled perdu.  
La(n)guille et y&b


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2006)

Ah ? Tu organises un championnat du monde de Sylkomobile ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> On sent que tu es pas mal influencé par les médias. La(n)guille et y&b



Si tel avait été le cas, je l'aurais porté aux nues !


----------



## Pifou (15 Juin 2006)

Comme beaucoup sur ce forum, je regarde avant tout les grands prix pour le spectacle qu'offre ces hommes d'exception un volant entre les mains  Je m'intéresse également aux prouesses des ingénieurs qui d'années en années arrivent à tirer le maximum d'un règlement extrêmement changeant et contraignant ... c'est une face de la F1 que je trouve particulièrement passionnante, même si elle est malheureusement encore moins accessible que les pilotes au public ...

Pour reparler du spectacle de la course, je suis personnellement nostalgique des années où les arrêts au stand étaient bannis ; la stratégie était simple : si un pilote voulait finir devant celui qui le précédait, il devait faire preuve d'audace et le dépasser  il ne pouvait pas compter sur les arrêts au stand et sur une "stratégie de course optimisée" ... la FIA a réintroduit les arrêts pour - soit disant - favoriser le spectacle ; personnellement, un beau dépassement vaut tout les "ballets" des mécanos pour changer 4 pneus et faire le plein


----------



## sylko (15 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Tu organises un championnat du monde de Sylkomobile ?


 
Je travaille déjà sur un championnat propre.   

Aux Etats-Unis, les monoplaces de Formule Indy utilisent déjà du méthanol. Mais les producteurs de maïs font pression pour qu'ils passent à l'éthanol.


----------



## sylko (15 Juin 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> (...) la FIA a réintroduit les arrêts pour - soit disant - favoriser le spectacle ; personnellement, un beau dépassement vaut tout les "ballets" des mécanos pour changer 4 pneus et faire le plein


 

En parlant de beau dépassement. >> Lewis Hamilton, en GP2, à Silverstone 

Imprrrrrrrrrressionaaaaaaaaanteeeeeee.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de beau dépassement. >> Lewis Hamilton, en GP2, à Silverstone
> 
> Imprrrrrrrrrressionaaaaaaaaanteeeeeee.



Celui là, je pense qu'on a pas fini d'en entendre parler, s'il décroche un baquet pas trop pourri en F1, va y avoir du spectacle.


----------



## Pifou (15 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de beau dépassement. >> Lewis Hamilton, en GP2, à Silverstone
> 
> Imprrrrrrrrrressionaaaaaaaaanteeeeeee.



Effectivement, c'est bien ce genre de prouesses  que je trouve trop rare de nos jours.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je travaille déjà sur un championnat propre.
> 
> Aux Etats-Unis, les monoplaces de Formule Indy utilisent déjà du méthanol. Mais les producteurs de maïs font pression pour qu'ils passent à l'éthanol.



puisqu'on en parle, je vous signale quand même que BMW (écurie ou court Villeneuve) est le seul moteur du plateau qui consomme moins de... 65 litres au 100km...  

sources : communiqué officiel BMW
:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on en parle, je vous signale quand même que BMW (écurie ou court Villeneuve) est le seul moteur du plateau qui consomme moins de... 65 litres au 100km...
> 
> sources : communiqué officiel BMW
> :mouais:



[MODE=Langue_de_vipère]Ah ? Pour l'huile, c'est pas mal, et en essence, il consomme quoi ?[/MODE]


----------



## Pifou (16 Juin 2006)

Je viens de lire ça sur internet ... c'est assez édifiant  



			
				F1Live a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
> [/FONT]Le magazine _BusinessF1_ s'est livré à une petite enquête, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, et à l'issue de celle-ci elle a publié un classement des budgets alloué par chaque équipe de F1, en cette année 2006.
> 
> Les chiffres sont pour le moins assez impressionnants et à leur lecture, on comprend mieux le souhait de Max Mosley d'en revenir très rapidement à des sommes plus raisonnables...
> ...


 
Pour 3 milliards d'euros, ils peuvent effectivement nous offrir un beau spectacle


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Pour 3 milliards d'euros, ils peuvent effectivement nous offrir un beau spectacle


c'en est presque indécent......


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

On fait un rapprochement avec le foot ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2006)

j'y pensais justement !!..... 

c'est malheureusement valable pour beaucoup d'autres choses..... :mouais:

et pourtant j'aime le sport..... enfin, le jeu !!




			
				machine qui ne veux pas jouer.... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à [MGZ] BackCat.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

Ben ouais... mais là le fric on peut penser qu'il est utilisé pour le développement principalement, avec des retombées potentielles pour le pékin lambda au final... Enfin bon. J'ai peur de ne pas être très objectif


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On fait un rapprochement avec le foot ?


 
Allez chiche, je t'emmène à un match et tu m'emmènes à un GP ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais... mais là le fric on peut penser qu'il est utilisé pour le développement principalement, avec des retombées potentielles pour le pékin lambda au final... Enfin bon. J'ai peur de ne pas être très objectif


vi !! c'est comme les "choses" provisoires qui finalement durent des années..... 
j'ai bien peur de ne pas être très objectif en ce moment.... 

refermons cette parenthèse !! 

sont où les fans de F1 ?!...... vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Allez chiche, je t'emmène à un match et tu m'emmènes à un GP ?


:love:

(vas m'faire aimer l'foot si tu continues...  )


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on en parle, je vous signale quand même que BMW (écurie ou court Villeneuve) est le seul moteur du plateau qui consomme moins de... 65 litres au 100km...
> 
> sources : communiqué officiel BMW
> :mouais:


 
En Sylkomobile, avec 65 litres, je fais près de 1500 km.   







Ce week-end, le fils de mon garagiste dispute deux manches de Formule Renault 2.0 Eurocup, à Istanbul.

Il n'est pas trop mauvais. Il est même bon.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Juin 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire ça sur internet ... c'est assez édifiant
> 
> 
> 
> Pour 3 milliards d'euros, ils peuvent effectivement nous offrir un beau spectacle



tu remarqueras de plus que les écuries qui gagnent ne sont pas, et de loin, les plus dépensières. En revanche, j'ajoute un bémol à tes sources, car elles ne prennent en compte que le developpement et le "roulage" des voitures, mais certainement pas les salaires des pilotes... sinon, au final ferrari disposerait du même budget que williams, vu que schu.... leur prend déjà 200 000 000 de dollars tous les ans... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2006)

C'est toujours lui le plus cher ? J'avais entendu dire (ou lu quelque part) qu'il n'avait pas revu son salaire à la hausse... Mais peut-être n'est-ce pas encore suffisant pour lui faire perdre sa première place ?


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Juin 2006)

toujours... et loin devant, je crois qu'Alonso est à 45 000 000 (ce qui cela dit en passant est suffisant pour vivre...  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Juin 2006)

fisichella engagé chez renault pour la saison prochaine


----------



## sylko (18 Juin 2006)

Et au 24 heures du Mans?

Il parait qu'une voiture a décollé, un peu de la manière de la Mercedes de Peter Dumbreck en 1999


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'une voiture a décollé, un peu de la manière de la Mercedes de Peter Dumbreck en 1999



Non, tu dois confondre avec Doug McMackie aux 24 Heures de Spa l'an dernier...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Pour ma Momo préférée : "Schumacher ? il est dans les choux, ma chère !"   

Désolé, Momo, tu sais, si je m'étais retenu, ça m'aurai rendu malade ... Faut que ça sorte, quand c'est là :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma Momo préférée : "Schumacher ? il est dans les choux, ma chère !"
> 
> Désolé, Momo, tu sais, si je m'étais retenu, ça m'aurai rendu malade ... Faut que ça sorte, quand c'est là :rose: :rateau:



Je n'aurais certes pas voulu que tu deviennes malade, souffle un coup, rigole, voilà, ça va mieux ??    

M'en fiche j'ai un autographe


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> M'en fiche j'ai un autographe



:affraid: Au bas d'un chèque ? Quand est-ce qu'on se marie ? :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Au bas d'un chèque ? Quand est-ce qu'on se marie ? :love:



Hé non, à côté d'une photo.......    Nos noces sont remises aux calendes grecques.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

vbull est méchant.

Pascal77: vermot sort de ce corps. 

le cycle Ferrari est dans sa phase basse, ça passera. Je suis curieux de voir ce que donnera Renault sans Alonso.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> le cycle Ferrari est dans sa phase basse, ça passera. Je suis curieux de voir ce que donnera Renault sans Alonso.



Ben ça, ça dépendra surtout de qui prendra sa place ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Juin 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> vbull est méchant.
> 
> Pascal77: vermot sort de ce corps.
> 
> le cycle Ferrari est dans sa phase basse, ça passera. Je suis curieux de voir ce que donnera Renault sans Alonso.



.... moi aussi gnak gnak gnak gnak !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2006)

ce qui est bien avec les mauvaises phases de ferrari, c'est qu'elles durent... au moins trente ans.

mai il faut quand même leur reconnaitre un formidable palmares... dans les années 50... avec "pétoulet".

 :rateau:   

en revanche, renault, qui participe pour la quinzième fois au championnat du monde de F1, en a déja remporté sept, soit 50% de ce qu'ils on couru...
enfin je dis ça, je dis rien

sinon, un petit lancement qui me fait plaisir... pour lui



> Formula 1 driver Jacques Villeneuve to launch debut single
> in Canada
> *
> BMW F1 driver, Jacques Villeneuve is delighted to announce that he will release the debut track from his new album during the Canadian Grand Prix week.
> ...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2006)

parce que la musique, je suis moins sûr... :rose:


----------



## sylko (20 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est bien avec les mauvaises phases de ferrari, c'est qu'elles durent... au moins trente ans.
> 
> mai il faut quand même leur reconnaitre un formidable palmares... dans les années 50... avec "pétoulet".
> 
> ...


 
Le clip a été tourné au dessus de chez moi. Il aurait pu choisir une météo un peu plus sympa!


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2006)

kubica pilote essayeur chez bmw plus rapide que alonso aux essais libres


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> kubica pilote essayeur chez bmw plus rapide que alonso aux essais libres



Bien pour Kubica, mais d'aussi loin que je me souvienne, la plupart du temps les auteurs des meilleurs temps des essais libres se retrouvent en milieu de grille au départ du grand prix, donc info à prendre avec toutes les pincettes qui s'imposent.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Ben c'est surtout que les 3&#232;mes pilotes n'ont pas les m&#234;mes programmes d'essai que les pilotes titulaires. Cette donn&#233;e ne renseigne que sur la voiture


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Juin 2006)

Je suis partie voir mon fiston quatre jours en Normandie et là où nous nous trouvions, il n'y avait ni radio ni télé et j'ai donc loupé le dernier G.P. 

Mon mari m'a dit que c'était une belle course avec des rebondissements...

Aucun commentaire de votre part ??????


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2006)

Oui, des rebondissements, c'est exactement &#231;a, &#231;a a beaucoup rebondi ... contre le mur, &#224; la sortie de la chicane "Bienvenue au Qu&#233;bec" ...  (Montoya et quelques autres)

Sinon, quelques tr&#232;s belles passes d'arme entre Alonzo et Raikkonen dans le premier tiers de la course, avant qu'un premier arr&#234;t catastrophique aux stands ne prive ce dernier du b&#233;n&#233;fice de tous ses efforts (il a m&#234;me du repartir avec l'arri&#232;re droit non chang&#233, il s'est m&#234;me fait souffler la seconde place tout &#224; la fin, par un Schumacher assez en verve pour compenser en partie les lacunes de sa voiture.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, des rebondissements, c'est exactement ça, ça a beaucoup rebondi ... contre le mur, à la sortie de la chicane "Bienvenue au Québec" ...  (Montoya et quelques autres)
> 
> Sinon, quelques très belles passes d'arme entre Alonzo et Raikkonen dans le premier tiers de la course, avant qu'un premier arrêt catastrophique aux stands ne prive ce dernier du bénéfice de tous ses efforts (il a même du repartir avec l'arrière droit non changé), il s'est même fait souffler la seconde place tout à la fin, par un Schumacher assez en verve pour compenser en partie les lacunes de sa voiture.



Merci Pascal de ces précisions   ; j'ai l'impression que Raikkonen se traine pas mal de scoumoune non ? .. Et que Schumi en profite pour finalement se retrouver sur la troisième place du podium, c'est aussi de bonne guerre.. J'ai loupé un beau GP mais le fiston avait la priorité


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Deuxi&#232;me pplace pour Schumacher. 3eme pour Raikkonen.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Deuxième pplace pour Schumacher. 3eme pour Raikkonen.



Ha merci Back Cat, j'avais mal compris !!    Hou.... mais ça nous fait des points qui remontent mine de rien.....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

Ben 4 de moins qu'Alonso... :/


----------



## Pifou (28 Juin 2006)

Fisico qui fait un faux départ et perd tout le bénéfice de sa qualif (1ère ligne)  ...
Raïkkonen qui perd le contact avec Alonso pour des problèmes de ravitaillement  ...
Des sorties de la voiture de sécurité qui réduisent à (presque) néant les écarts grapillés à coup de dizièmes tour après tour :hein: ...
... et quelques "embrassades avec le mur"  

Chouette grand prix


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Juillet 2006)

Attention au décalage horaire, ce soir le GP est à 19 heures.

2 Ferrari en première ligne   

Affaire à suivre .......


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Attention au décalage horaire, ce soir le GP est à 19 heures.
> 
> 2 Ferrari en première ligne
> 
> Affaire à suivre .......



tu devrais teindre ton avatar en rouge.

Bonjour Momo   changes rien, c'est comme ça qu'on t'aime.:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Juillet 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais teindre ton avatar en rouge.
> 
> Bonjour Momo   changes rien, c'est comme &#231;a qu'on t'aime.:love:




Merci Olivier,  :love:  alors cake t'en as pens&#233; de la course...... bon, c'est vrai.... un peu de casse     mais sinon...... c'&#233;tait tout bon !!!!   

On les grignote les points, on les grignote .....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Olivier,  :love:  alors cake t'en as pensé de la course...... bon, c'est vrai.... un peu de casse     mais sinon...... c'était tout bon !!!!
> 
> On les grignote les points, on les grignote .....



je suis désolé Momo, je l'ai pas vu (j'ai d'ailleurs rien vu aujourd'hui!:rose: ). Là, on écoute Queen et je suis sur le balcon avec le iBook pour poster. Ca fait du bien aussi  

C'est comme en moto, il y en a plein qui passent et il y a les bons qui restent... Ferrari reste...

Tu as raison, les bons finissent toujours par l'emporter, question de temps. :love: 

Ne voyez aucune allusion aux bi et aux cylindres à trous


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ne voyez aucune allusion aux bi et aux cylindres à trous



Note pour plus tard : Penser à bannir ZRXolivier 

Sinon, pour le championnat, c'est vrai que Schum et Ferrari sont sûrs de l'emporter; maintenant, pensez, ils n'ont que 19 et 24 points à remonter sur Alonzo et Renault ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Note pour plus tard : Penser &#224; bannir ZRXolivier
> 
> Sinon, pour le championnat, c'est vrai que Schum et Ferrari sont s&#251;rs de l'emporter; maintenant, pensez, ils n'ont que 19 et 24 points &#224; remonter sur Alonzo et Renault ...



En 8 grands prix &#231;a le fait all&#232;grement !!!    


*A : ZRX Olivier*
_je suis d&#233;sol&#233; Momo, je l'ai pas vu (j'ai d'ailleurs rien vu aujourd'hui! ). L&#224;, on &#233;coute Queen et je suis sur le balcon avec le iBook pour poster. Ca fait du bien aussi  



Oui je comprends ta relaxe sur le balcon   pour nous, il faisait trop chaud dans le jardin, nous avons &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233;s de nous retirer dans la maison apr&#232;s d&#233;jeuner en fermant fen&#234;tres et volets. Mais la course Ferrari/Renault &#233;tait vraiment int&#233;ressante.

Par contre le matin je suis all&#233;e chercher du pain et j'ai d&#251; me mettre de c&#244;t&#233; car environ 150 motards de tous &#226;ges passaient par l&#224;, c'&#233;tait sympa !!!! 



*Salut les motards !  *:love: :love:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En 8 grands prix ça le fait allègrement !!!



Sur, cette année, les Renault ne finiront plus mieux que neuvièmes, ça va être vite fait ! 

Toujours cette vieille histoire de peau d'ours !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> En 8 grands prix ça le fait allègrement !!!
> 
> 
> *A : ZRX Olivier*
> ...


_

Super! c'est toujours impressionant. Un  peu comme un défilé de voiture ancienne, une vibration personnel, un vieux rêve d'enfant..._


----------



## Pifou (4 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Olivier, :love: alors cake t'en as pensé de la course...... bon, c'est vrai.... un peu de casse    mais sinon...... c'était tout bon !!!!
> 
> On les grignote les points, on les grignote .....


 
Là, objectivement, je te trouve un peu partiale : d'accord les Ferraris ont réalisé une belle course, avec le doublé qui va bien à la clef , mais de là à dire que "c'était tout bon"  Personnellement, je n'ai pas vu en direct le carambolage :casse: du début de course, mais la suite ne m'a pas spécialement emballé :sleep:
En résumé, bravo à Schumi pour le résultat et la joie qu'il a pu apporter ainsi à notre _Momo_ préférée   ... par contre pour le spectacle  :mouais:

Quant à savoir si la domination de Ferrari perdurera ...


----------



## House M.D. (4 Juillet 2006)

Je l'esp&#232;re de tout c&#339;ur !

Et moi aussi j'ai trouv&#233; qu'elle &#233;tait excellente cette course !... Forza Ferrari, Kaiser Forever !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Juillet 2006)

de l'aveuglement &#224; ce point l&#224;... il n'y a d&#233;cidemment que des allemands pour arriver &#224; provoquer ce genre de fanatisme (de plus ou moins sinistre m&#233;moire), enfin il vaut mieux lire &#231;a que d'&#234;tre aveugle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> de l'aveuglement à ce point là... il n'y a décidemment que des allemands pour arriver à provoquer ce genre de fanatisme (de plus ou moins sinistre mémoire), enfin il vaut mieux lire ça que d'être aveugle...



N'exagérons rien, et puis de toute façon, s'il y avait un championnat du monde des ordinateurs, tu ferais pareil avec le Mac.

Personnellement, si je suis fan de F1, je ne suis pas supporter. Bien sur, quand Renault gagne, ça me fait plaisir, surtout s'ils y mettent la manière, mais ce que j'aime, qui que ce soit qui gagne, c'est voir une belle course, avec des pilotes qui déploient tout leur talent, avec un maximum d'esprit sportif. Je trouve ça mieux que de voir une Renault finir première avec deux tours d'avance sur le second.

Bon, il y a quand même des "supporters" en F1


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Juillet 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


Quant à la(n)guille : si tu ne sais pas faire la différence entre être supporter d'un excellent pilote et du fanatisme.... :hein:  il y a du souci à se faire .......


----------



## House M.D. (5 Juillet 2006)

Oui je suis fan de Michael Schumacher... et oui on lui crache trop dessus


----------



## sylko (10 Juillet 2006)

Montoya en NASCAR. Bon débarras.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Montoya en NASCAR. Bon d&#233;barras.



Je t'avoue que ce matin, quand j'ai lu &#231;a, il serait hyppocrite de ma part de dire que j'&#233;tais d&#233;&#231;ue......


----------



## sylko (11 Juillet 2006)

Ca n'a pas traîné...  


*De la Rosa remplace immédiatement Montoya* 

*(si-afp) Pedro de la Rosa remplace définitivement et immédiatement Juan Pablo Montoya chez McLaren-Mercedes. L´Espagnol sera au volant de la seconde "flèche d´argent" aux côtés de Kimi Räikkönen dès le Grand Prix de France ce week-end, et pour le reste de la saison, a annoncé l´écurie anglo-allemande. *

"L´équipe McLaren-Mercedes et Juan Pablo Montoya se sont mis d´accord pour que le pilote cède sa place lors des prochaines courses du Championnat du monde de Formule 1", dit le communiqué de l´écurie chère à Ron Denis. Montoya, 30 ans, avait annoncé dimanche aux Etats-Unis qu´il quitterait la F1 dès la fin de la saison, pour courir dans le championnat américain Nascar. 

De la Rosa, qui était jusque-là le troisième pilote de McLaren-Mercedes, a certainement profité de la baisse de motivation du Colombien, qui ne se plaisait plus dans le monde de la F1 et qui désirait rejoindre sa famille à Miami, son port d´attache. L´Espagnol disputera ce week-end son deuxième Grand Prix au volant d´une "flèche d´argent", après une première expérience à Bahraïn, en 2005, où il avait pu décrocher des points. 
 "Je suis bien évidemment très excité", a commenté de la Rosa. "C´est une incroyable chance de pouvoir piloter en course la MP4-21, une voiture dans laquelle je suis très à l´aise. Je la connais mieux que quiconque, et je suis confiant. Je pense pouvoir rapporter des points à mon équipe.


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juillet 2006)

il &#233;tait temps... je vous dirai comment il tourne, je vais faire un saut &#224; Magnicourt samedi, afin d'y d&#233;jeuner avec quelques pilotes...

je vous raconterai...


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juillet 2006)

à tous !!  Pour avoir vu De la Rosa à plusieurs reprises en essais privés , je peux vous dire qu il tourne comme une horloge !! il pète des chronos en veux tu en voilà !!  je pense que c'est 1 excellent pilote et qu'il a largement sa place dans le baquet de Montoya .Nous verrons cela ce week end ....


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il était temps... je vous dirai comment il tourne, je vais faire un saut à Magnicourt samedi, afin d'y déjeuner avec quelques pilotes...
> 
> je vous raconterai...



Cest Magny-Cours lapin !!:love: bon dèj !! quelle chance avec des pilotes


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Juillet 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> à tous !!  Pour avoir vu De la Rosa à plusieurs reprises en essais privés , je peux vous dire qu il tourne comme une horloge !! il pète des chronos en veux tu en voilà !!  je pense que c'est 1 excellent pilote et qu'il a largement sa place dans le baquet de Montoya .Nous verrons cela ce week end ....



Voilà une bonne nouvelle, nous en reparlerons dimanche soir.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une bonne nouvelle, nous en reparlerons dimanche soir.


Et ben oui tu nous en reparleras dimanche soir... Merci Momo  :love:


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> à tous !! Pour avoir vu De la Rosa à plusieurs reprises en essais privés , je peux vous dire qu il tourne comme une horloge !! il pète des chronos en veux tu en voilà !! je pense que c'est 1 excellent pilote et qu'il a largement sa place dans le baquet de Montoya .Nous verrons cela ce week end ....


 

Il ne faut jamais trop se fier aux chronos, lors des essais privés. Surtout avec les monoplaces des troisièmes pilotes.  

Nous verrons effectivement ça ce week-end.


----------



## sylko (13 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il était temps... je vous dirai comment il tourne, je vais faire un saut à Magnicourt samedi, afin d'y déjeuner avec quelques pilotes...
> 
> je vous raconterai...


 
Chanceux va!  

Pour Magny-Cours ...pas pour le déjeuner.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Juillet 2006)

Hé hé, Schumi est encore en pole   encore une belle course en perspective ! Il parait que les essais étaient déjà passionnants avec des passes avec Alonso..

... à suivre .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé, Schumi est encore en pole   encore une belle course en perspective ! Il parait que les essais étaient déjà passionnants avec des passes avec Alonso..
> 
> ... à suivre .....



C'est malin, ça, maintenant, si Schumi gagne, ce sera de ta faute !


----------



## House M.D. (16 Juillet 2006)

Et je serais la premi&#232;re &#224; la f&#233;liciter


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, ça, maintenant, si Schumi gagne, ce sera de ta faute !




Rooooooooooooo mon pôv' Pascalou       :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2006)

Euuuh Momo, rien &#224; voir avec la F1, mais ta signature, l&#224;, je trouve que l'enchainement pr&#234;te &#224; confusion :



			
				lasignature de Momo a dit:
			
		

> Merci &#224; Zizou et &#224; toute l'&#233;quipe !!!
> 
> Au 4 coins d'Paris qu'on va l'retrouver &#233;parpill&#233; par petits bouts fa&#231;on puzzle...



Pourquoi tu veux &#233;parpiller Zizou ? :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (16 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh Momo, rien à voir avec la F1, mais ta signature, là, je trouve que l'enchainement prête à confusion :
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi tu veux éparpiller Zizou ? :rateau:


C'est vrai Momo pourqoi tu veux faire ça, toi qui adore Zizou !...:love: 

Et puis ça se marie pas bien avec la F1


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Juillet 2006)

Voilà, je vous prépare un ch'tit cake chose de sympa pour que vous ne vous trompiez plus


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé, Schumi est encore en pole   encore une belle course en perspective ! Il parait que les essais étaient déjà passionnants avec des passes avec Alonso..
> 
> ... à suivre .....



en effet, j'y étais, dans les garages, et toutes les écuries ont été étonnées, ils ont fait une véritable course, pas loin de se sortir de la piste deux fois, une belle passe d'armes.

Et je dois reconnaitre que schum.... a été plus malin, en finissant par laisser passer alonso qui est allé buter sur les pilotes qui trainaient devant, pendant que l'autre et massa avaient la place pour attaquer...

mais bon, ils ont des pneus bridgestone, et vu la chaleur, s'il ne pleut pas... je crains qu'ils aient du mal à tenir jusqu'aux ravitaillements dans de bonnes conditions... à suivre.

@ sylko : très dommage pour Jacques qui avait mis au point une bonne stratégie et qui s'est retrouvé bloqué dans le traffic, sans ça, aux vues des performances du matin, il aurait été 8 ou 10 places de mieux..., c'est très con.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Juillet 2006)

Une très belle course, avec en prime un "petit" Felipe Massa qui semble très très bien se débrouiller !  

En ce qui concerne les pneumatiques la télé nous a montré ceux de Schumi à l'arrivée    on aurait dit qu'il avait roulé avec de la lave durcie  

Merci à tous les pilotes, nous retrouvons des courses comme nous les aimons, avec du suspens et du fair play.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Une très belle course, avec en prime un "petit" Felipe Massa qui semble très très bien se débrouiller !
> 
> En ce qui concerne les pneumatiques la télé nous a montré ceux de Schumi à l'arrivée    on aurait dit qu'il avait roulé avec de la lave durcie
> 
> Merci à tous les pilotes, nous retrouvons des courses comme nous les aimons, avec du suspens et du fair play.





Pfffffttttt ... Le terrain était lourd, et Alonzo avait du manger un sanglier qui avait mangé quelque chose  ... :rateau:



Blague à part, les pneus de Schumi (et d'Alonzo aussi d'ailleurs) étaient très bien jusqu'à la fin de la course, ce que tu as vu, ils l'ont ramassé pendant le tour de déccélération, où ils roulent hors trajectoire, ramassant ainsi toutes les boulettes de gomme qui couvrent la piste en dehors de celle ci.


----------



## House M.D. (16 Juillet 2006)

Forza Ferrari ! Bravo Schumi ! 

Un vrai champion, &#231;a ne se discute pas


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffttttt ... Le terrain &#233;tait lourd, et Alonzo avait du manger un sanglier qui avait mang&#233; quelque chose  ... :rateau:





_Je ne voulais pas te faire de la peine, mais j'avais bien vu qu'il prenait du poids en ce moment     Au fait, partira ou partira pas de chez Renault avec les rumeurs concernant Mc Laren qui semble se "s&#233;parer" de ses pilotes manu militari ........  _


----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

tout le monde  !!!!   Bon , j'étais moi aussi à Magny-Cours pendant 3 jours .Week end super top , 1 brin chaud (3l d'eau /jour pour ne pas tourner de l'oeil) Je suis 1 peu déçu du résultat de la course mais....voilà ! sinon , belle ambiance , beaucoup de monde (200 000 personnes sur 3 jours et dimanche 84 000 .Pas mal de petite choses en dehors de la course qui se déroulaient dans le "village" et dans les paddock . Voici quelques clichés que j'ai pu glaner 




Olivier Panis toujours aussi sympa



Les "copines d'Olivier " 



Robert Kubica 3è pilote ,Yan Lefort public relations et Nick Heidfeld




Une nouveauté bien curieuse sur le nez des Bmw Sauber


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

sans h&#233;siter !!... deuxi&#232;me photo, 1&#232;re en partant de la gauche !.....


----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

Bien vu !! mais tu sais pour les avoir vu à 1 mètre de distance , elles étaient toutes bien sympathiques .....


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu !! mais tu sais pour les avoir vu &#224; 1 m&#232;tre de distance , elles &#233;taient toutes bien sympathiques .....


 aucun doute l&#224; dessus !  
j'exprimais juste un &#224; priori, favorable, pour mes go&#251;ts, que j'ai, qui sont &#224; moi !.... 


 :rose:


----------



## doudou83 (21 Juillet 2006)

Suite du petit reportage 




Robert Kubica



Gary Paffett 3è pilote McLaren Mercedes



Lewis Hamilton 1er au championnat GP2 et peut être en F1 en 2007 ?



Son bolide - Ecurie ART Grand Prix


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Juillet 2006)

merde, pas cool, j'ai pass&#233; une journ&#233;e enti&#232;re dans le stand de BMW, et tu t'es d&#233;brouill&#233; pour ne pas me prendre en photo, alors que j'y &#233;tais invit&#233; par yan lefort justement...

franchement, tu aurais pu faire un effort...


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juillet 2006)

super journée pour toi donc !!! mais ou sont les photos .....:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Juillet 2006)

je n'en ai pas pris, ce n'est pas un r&#233;flexe pour moi, mais promis, la prochaine fois je ferrais un effort...


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juillet 2006)

Cool man ...!!!!!! :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Août 2006)

bon bin grand prix de hongrie , sympa pour button!! mais tristoune pour le championnat :sleep: 
un coup on se dit "alonso planté" et hop il replante schumi aux essais ... et pendant le grand prix rebelotte! bref ... :sleep:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Août 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bon bin grand prix de hongrie , sympa pour button!! mais tristoune pour le championnat :sleep:
> un coup on se dit "alonso planté" et hop il replante schumi aux essais ... et pendant le grand prix rebelotte! bref ... :sleep:




Au contraire, c'est chouette les retournements de situation   Sinon un GP sans surprise c'est cela qui est un peu tristouille.


----------



## Pifou (10 Août 2006)

A propos, quelqu'un sait exactement ce qui est arrivé à Alonso  
Je l'ai vu ravitailler, déraper puis sortir de la piste et puis j'ai du partir ...
A la lecture du résultat, j'ai trouvé des informations sur ce qui était arrivé à Schumi, mais rien sur la sortie de Fernando ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Boulon de roue avant droite d&#233;fectueux. Apparemment...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Boulon de roue avant droite défectueux. Apparemment...



Oui apparemment car c'est peut être aussi un boulon mal resserré puisqu'il venait de changer de pneus si ma mémoire est bonne...


----------



## La mouette (10 Août 2006)

Le mécano ne serait pas en cause, il semble que ce srait effectivement le boulon qui aurait cassé ....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le mécano ne serait pas en cause, il semble que ce srait effectivement le boulon qui aurait cassé ....



Alors pas de bol, mais en tous les cas le pauvre Raïkonnen se paye une scoumoune GRAVE !!!! Pas possible il prend le relais d'Alesi :rose: 

J'espère pour lui que la chance tournera car vraiment.........:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

La chance tournera en rouge l'ann&#233;e prochaine


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

En fait, la nouvelle vient de tomber, McLaren vient de licencier le m&#233;cano charg&#233; de s'occuper de sa patte de lapin porte bonheur, donc normalement, les choses devraient s'arranger pour lui !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, la nouvelle vient de tomber, McLaren vient de licencier le mécano chargé de s'occuper de sa patte de lapin porte bonheur, donc normalement, les choses devraient s'arranger pour lui !




.... oui avec l'an prochain une nouvelle "pâte" de lapin


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Mika Hakkinen

Sacré passe d'arme :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Spa Francorchamps. Le circuit qui transcende.


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Fallait oser ce qu'il a fait ...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Spa Francorchamps. Le circuit qui transcende.


 
Oui, Mackie s'en souvient.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Mackie s'en souvient.



C'est plutôt Mackie qui a transcendé le circuit de Francorchamps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt Mackie qui a transcendé le circuit de Francorchamps.



c'est comme en Rallye, MacGe à engagé une écurie, comme pilote, ils ont pris une petite Mackie, encourageons la : "Vas y Mackie naine !"


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme en Rallye, MacGe à engagé une écurie, comme pilote, ils ont pris une petite Mackie, encourageons la : "Vas y Mackie naine !"


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mika Hakkinen
> 
> Sacré passe d'arme :love:



c'est surtout la différence entre un bon pilote et un autre...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

Ttt.. ttt.. tt... N'exag&#232;re pas quand m&#234;me Guillaume


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

326 km/h sur l'Afsluitdijk!

Sont fous ces hollandais


----------



## sylko (16 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 326 km/h sur l'Afsluitdijk!
> 
> Sont fous ces hollandais


 

Bel exemple pour la jeunesse...


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Août 2006)

ouais, mais des jeunes qui pourraient s'acheter ce genre de caisse, ils sont quand m&#234;me rares.

Sinon, &#231;a y est c'est officiel, le bon jacques est vir&#233; de chez BMW, &#224; mon avis, pour de mauvaises raisons mais c'est comme &#231;a. Ce qui est dommage, c'est surtout que je ne vois plus trop comment je vais pouvoir aller faire des tours dans les paddocks maintenant... c'est vous dire si ce sont des mauvaises raisons...


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Crash


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Strike


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais des jeunes qui pourraient s'acheter ce genre de caisse, ils sont quand même rares.
> 
> Sinon, ça y est c'est officiel, le bon jacques est viré de chez BMW, à mon avis, pour de mauvaises raisons mais c'est comme ça. Ce qui est dommage, c'est surtout que je ne vois plus trop comment je vais pouvoir aller faire des tours dans les paddocks maintenant... c'est vous dire si ce sont des mauvaises raisons...


 
Oui, dès le départ, le père Theissen n'en avait de toute manière jamais voulu.
Il avait un contrat béton, c'était la seule raison de sa présence chez BMW.
Jacques a toujours eu la langue bien pendue, pour dire ses quatre vérités. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je l'apprécie.  

Au contraire de cette "******* molle" de Schumacher.  
C'est d'ailleurs toujours à cause de cet austrogoth de mes deux, que les transferts sont toujours incertains. Il est temps qu'il dégage et qu'il laisse la place aux jeunes. 
...au fils de mon garagiste par exemple.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Alesi   

En Japonais s'il vous plais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Oula... la haine pieuse de votre ami semble communicative.
Je ne peux pas continuer de demander aux fans de la ******* molle (&#231;a m'arrache un ptit ricanement quand m&#234;me  3 enfants, 7 championnats du monde... &#224; comparer &#224; quoi qui ? ) dont je fais partie, vous avez compris, de ne pas partir dans des discours pros&#233;lytiques aussi ridicules que st&#233;riles (&#224; votre demande il me semble en plus) si vous aussi vous vous y mettez  Pour l'instant, c'est Jacques qui est "vir&#233;". Pas l'Ostrogoth...


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Schumi c'est le plus titré... le meilleur sur le papier.

Physiquement irréprochable, travailleur, toujours dans la bonne équipe au bon moment... opportuniste , efficacité froide , il ne laisse jamais rien au hasard..un vrai pro.

Tricheur, roublard, lorsqu'il perd pied, il ne reculera jamais devant un coups en douce pour parvenir à ses fins.

C'est le somnifère le plus efficace du dimanche après-midi lorsqu'il est en tête d'un grand prix. 

Il a tout gagné, toutes les statistiques ont schumi. en tête de liste.

J'espère qu'après 100 victoire en F1, il laissera sa place.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

Perso, je ne nourris pas de tendresse particuli&#232;re &#224; l'adresse de schumi, que je trouve l&#233;g&#232;rement antipathique, mais par contre, le traiter de ******, molle, en plus, l&#224; non. Mauvais perdant, oui, mais il reste quand m&#234;me un pilote &#224; l'immense talent. Le fait est qu'il a &#233;t&#233; favoris&#233; par un manque de concurrence certaines ann&#233;es (pas toutes non plus, hein !) ne peut pas lui &#234;tre reproch&#233;. Il n'allait quand m&#234;me pas faire expr&#232;s de perdre sous pr&#233;texte que ses concurrents n'avaient pas un mat&#233;riel ou un pilote &#224; la hauteur &#224; lui opposer, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Toujours dans la meilleure &#233;quipe au bon moment ???
Benetton avec son petit V8 par exemple ?  Et puis c'est vrai que Ferrari avait &#233;t&#233; championne du monde avec Alesi quand il est arriv&#233;... Et l'ann&#233;e pass&#233;e aussi. La meilleure &#233;quipe. Il ne fait que deuxi&#232;me, mais il le fait. Enfin bon. Je l'ai rencontr&#233; et j'ai pu discuter avec lui, il n'est pas si antipathique que &#231;a. Je n'ai jamais rencontr&#233; Jacques par contre coucou: Guillaume ) et je suis s&#251;r qu'il est tr&#232;s sympa aussi. Faut remettre les choses &#224; leur place. Ce sont des &#234;tres humains. Et en fonction de nos convictions et de nos fa&#231;ons d'&#234;tre, on les appr&#233;cie. Ou pas 

Toujours pour apporter de l'eau au moulin du pilotage de Schumacher, regardez les r&#233;sultats des courses annexes &#224; la F1 auxquelles il participe. En karting par exemple. Ou au truc au stade de France l&#224;. Il a perdu l'ann&#233;e pass&#233;e je crois mais avait gagn&#233; face &#224; Loeb en finale. Si il n'&#233;tait bon que sur le papier ou parce qu'il a syst&#233;matiquement la meilleure &#233;quipe, vous croyez qu'il gagnerait aussi &#224; ce genre de trucs ? Aaaaahhhh !!!! A moins que... m&#234;me dans ces conditions-l&#224;, il n&#233;gocie pour avoir de meilleurs v&#233;hicules que les autres.... Bon sang... Mais c'est bien s&#251;r !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est vrai que Ferrari avait &#233;t&#233; championne du monde avec Alesi quand il est arriv&#233;...



Bon faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus dans l'autre sens, hein, m&#234;me Schumacher n'aurait pas pu &#234;tre champion du monde avec la Ferrari de Jeannot.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Schumi pour ou contre, peu importe..il ne laisse pas indifférent ..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus dans l'autre sens, hein, m&#234;me Schumacher n'aurait pas pu &#234;tre champion du monde avec la Ferrari de Jeannot.


L'ann&#233;e d'apr&#232;s il se battait d&#233;j&#224; pour le titre  Mais bon. j'ai volontairement enfonc&#233; le clou. J'aime la Formule 1 avant toute chose. M&#234;me quand elle semble ennuyeuse. je n'aime pas par contre, les d&#233;bats st&#233;riles l&#224;-dessus


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> L'année d'après il se battait déjà pour le titre  Mais bon. j'ai volontairement enfoncé le clou. J'aime la Formule 1 avant toute chose. Même quand elle semble ennuyeuse. je n'aime pas par contre, les débats stériles là-dessus



Il n'avait pas alors la même voiture. Combien de fois Jeannot à du abandonner dans les derniers tours, alors qu'il était en tête, sur des pannes ou incidents idiots le plus souvent imputables à la voiture ou l'écurie ? Il n'aurait peut-être pas été champion du monde sans ça, mais il aurait gagné plus d'une course. Je ne me souviens pas de tels incidents à l'ère Schumi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

Il a eu son lot de pannes et de casses dues &#224; la m&#233;canique. Tu as la m&#233;moire courte. Chez Ferrari, quand Schum est arriv&#233;, ils ne lui ont pas donn&#233; une voiture d&#233;velopp&#233;e &#224; son attention faite de 100% d'&#233;l&#233;ments neufs ! Il est arriv&#233; sur la m&#234;me voiture que Jeannot &#224; laquelle des &#233;volutions m&#233;caniques ou autres avaient &#233;t&#233; ajout&#233;es. Ils ont mis deux ans &#224; d&#233;velopper ensemble une voiture capable de gagner... Alors oui, Jeannot n'avait pas la m&#234;me voiture que MS. C'est vrai. Pour ma part, j'ai toujours aim&#233; Jean Alesi. Alors que la France enti&#232;re ou presque le raillait, relay&#233;e par les guignols, j'admirais l'agressivit&#233; de son pilotage, particuli&#232;rement sous la pluie. Pour moi, il &#233;tait un des tout meilleurs pilotes. Mais je pense qu'il n'aidait pas assez au d&#233;veloppement de la voiture. Pas autant que MS qui lui est un tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bon en la mati&#232;re. Au moins apparemment. Les &#233;quipes d'ing&#233;nieurs ne sont pas les m&#234;mes non plus... Bref. C'est bien une victoire d'&#233;quipe que remporte Ferrari presque tous les ans depuis 6 ans. Mais toutes les parties de cette &#233;quipe sont indispensable &#224; la r&#233;ussite. Y compris MS.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

Ben tu vois, qu'on est d'accord


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2006)

Faut faire de la place au fils de mon garagiste...   






4e de la manche du jour, en F3 Euroseries, au N&#252;rburgring. Dommage, il avait la p&#234;che, durant les entra&#238;nements. Il se reprendra pour la manche de demain.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Août 2006)

Je viens de relire tous les derniers messages et suis entièrement d'accord avec les différents posts de BackCat.

Maintenant Sylko, que Schumi ne te sois pas sympathique, c'est une chose, que tu ne l'apprécies pas à sa juste valeur en est une autre, quant à le traiter de ******* molle, c'est stupide et ne fait pas avancer la discussion :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire de la place au fils de mon garagiste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une escroquerie, ton post, c'est pas la m&#234;me voiture sur les deux photos, la premi&#232;re est motoris&#233;e par Renault et porte le N° 41, la seconde, moteur Mercedes, dossard N°7 ?


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de relire tous les derniers messages et suis entièrement d'accord avec les différents posts de BackCat.
> 
> Maintenant Sylko, que Schumi ne te sois pas sympathique, c'est une chose, que tu ne l'apprécies pas à sa juste valeur en est une autre, quant à le traiter de ******* molle, c'est stupide et ne fait pas avancer la discussion :hein:



La ******* molle était suivie d'un smiley.  

Mais il est vrai, que je ne l'apprécie pas du tout. Senna était d'une autre trempe.

Je déteste > Ecclestone, Briatore, Theissen, di Montezemolo, David Richards, Schumi, Prost...
J'apprécie(ais) > Sauber, Williams, Todt, Enzo Ferrari, Ken Tyrrell, Eddie Jordan,  Villeneuve (père et fils), Coulthard, Hill (père et fils), Stewart (père et fils), Senna, Tambay, entre d'autres.

En fait, tous ceux qui ne sont pas des *******s molles.


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une escroquerie, ton post, c'est pas la m&#234;me voiture sur les deux photos, la premi&#232;re est motoris&#233;e par Renault et porte le N&#176; 41, la seconde, moteur Mercedes, dossard N&#176;7 ?



Oui, cette ann&#233;e, S&#233;bastien a la chance de pouvoir disputer trois championnats. La fili&#232;re Red Bull Junior le pousse au maximum.

Il court en Formule Renault 2.0 NEC, Formule Renault 2.0 EC et Formule 3 Euroseries.

Pourvu qu'il ne se grille pas trop vite. Il n'a que... 17 ans.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Août 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La ******* molle était suivie d'un smiley.
> 
> Mais il est vrai, que je ne l'apprécie pas du tout. Senna était d'une autre trempe.
> 
> ...




Désolée, j'ai du passer un peu trop rapidement sur le smiley ..  

Nos goûts divergent, je n'étais absolument pas une inconditionnelle de Senna (loin s'en faut) mais apprécie beaucoup Prost, quant à Jacques Villeneuve dont je viens de lire les dernières déclarations à l'encontre de Schumacher, si j'étais désagréable, je dirais qu'il n'a que ce biais pour faire parler de lui  

Mais ne polémiquons pas et rendez-vous à Istanbul le week-end prochain... et que le meilleur gagne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne polémiquons pas et rendez-vous à Istanbul le week-end prochain... et que le meilleur gagne




c'est sur que le schumi y bosse fort. Surtout à Istanbul.

:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Août 2006)

et kimi ... alors ? chez ferrari? chez mac laren? chez renault?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Ferrari !!!! Pas possible autrement  (ce n'est qu'une rumeur pour l'instant )


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2006)

nelson piquet junior pressenti pour etre troisieme pilote de renault f1 l'an prochain! 

damon hill, jacques villeneuve, nico rosberg, nelson piquet jr , que des fils &#224; papa en f1!! dediou!! ils vont se reproduire entre eux !! dans vingt on aura petit schumi junior! 

si on garde que les noms , on va se dire "c'est vraiment toujours les memes qui gagnent!!!"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Août 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> nelson piquet junior pressenti pour etre troisieme pilote de renault f1 l'an prochain!
> 
> damon hill, jacques villeneuve, nico rosberg, nelson piquet jr , que des fils à papa en f1!! dediou!! ils vont se reproduire entre eux !! dans vingt on aura petit schumi junior!
> 
> si on garde que les noms , on va se dire "c'est vraiment toujours les memes qui gagnent!!!"




Pire que cela s'il y a les fils de Schumi et ceux de Ralf


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Pire que cela s'il y a les fils de Schumi et ceux de Ralf



Ah, l&#224;, dans cinquante ans, Schumacher gagne tout ... Enfin, Micha&#235;l Schumacher junior, Ralf Schumacher Junior, Hans Schumacher, Peter Schumacher, Helmutt Schumacher, Wolfgang Schumacher, Boris Schumacher, Dietrich Schumacher, Guillaume Schumacher, Ebernhart Schumacher, Rudolf Schumacher, Wilhem Schumacher, Gert Schumacher, Adolf Schumacher, Dieter Schumacher, Manfred Schumacher, Otto Schumacher, Kurt Schumacher, Horst Schumacher, Werner Schumacher, Lars Schumacher et Gottfried Schumacher : les vingt deux participants au championnat du monde 2056 de F1 !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, là, dans cinquante ans, Schumacher gagne tout ... Enfin, Michaël Schumacher junior, Ralf Schumacher Junior, Hans Schumacher, Peter Schumacher, Helmutt Schumacher, Wolfgang Schumacher, Boris Schumacher, Dietrich Schumacher, Guillaume Schumacher, Ebernhart Schumacher, Rudolf Schumacher, Wilhem Schumacher, Gert Schumacher, Adolf Schumacher, Dieter Schumacher, Manfred Schumacher, Otto Schumacher, Kurt Schumacher, Horst Schumacher, Werner Schumacher, Lars Schumacher et Gottfried Schumacher : les vingt deux participants au championnat du monde 2056 de F1 !



Walter Schumacher me demande de te dire qu'il n'apprécie pas ton oubli


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Walter Schumacher me demande de te dire qu'il n'apprécie pas ton oubli



Pas d'ma faute s'il n'est pas fichu de se qualifier !


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2006)

Vous oubliez:

- Alejandro Montoya 
- Akihito Alesi
- Bibine Hakinnen 


Tout ses fistons qui ne demandent qu'à suivre la trace de leur père , pour en mettre une aux fistons Schumacher ...

Et pui il y aura une fille aussi, mais j'ai pas le droit de dire son nom ...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2006)

On oublie aussi, la petite Lisa Macinside, qui d&#232;s 6 heures du matin tous les jours et jusqu'au couch&#233; du soleil, grimpe dans un caddie pour d&#233;ambuler &#224; vive allure dans les ruelles pentues de son quartier...

 De la graine de championne comme son papa.


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2006)

Pas de nom please ...Bernie va me tuer


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'ma faute s'il n'est pas fichu de se qualifier !




An deux mil quarante douze : j'ai rencontr&#233; Mlle Alesi .... qui tient une pompe &#224; essence ...........  en souvenir de son papa .....


----------



## La mouette (26 Août 2006)

En 2052 l'essence sera tellement cher que ce sera une bonne affaire ... 

Et puis Schumcher aura publié ses mémoires ... 2 pages, dont une blanche


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En 2052 l'essence sera tellement cher que ce sera une bonne affaire ...
> 
> Et puis Schumcher aura publié ses mémoires ... 2 pages, dont une blanche



il va pas non plus se vanter d'avoir séché Battiston non plus.


----------



## La mouette (26 Août 2006)

Et puis lorsqu'on a 3 grand prix à domicile, on ne se vante pas:

- GP d'Allemagne
- GP D'Europe en allemagne
- GP de Turquie ( oui je sais mais il y a tellement d'allemands en vacances en Turquie, c'est tout comme)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et puis lorsqu'on a 3 grand prix à domicile, on ne se vante pas:
> 
> - GP d'Allemagne
> - GP D'Europe en allemagne
> - GP de Turquie ( oui je sais mais il y a tellement d'allemands en vacances en Turquie, c'est tout comme)



Arrêtes, certains vont voir rouge.

ce qui est quand même impressionnant chez lui c'est sa montée en puissance aux essais, là il est derrière massa, mais je parie qu'il va être devant ce soir.


----------



## La mouette (26 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes, certains vont voir rouge.
> 
> ce qui est quand même impressionnant chez lui c'est sa montée en puissance aux essais, là il est derrière massa, mais je parie qu'il va être devant ce soir.



Il triche, il a des pneus de 7 lieues    



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes, certains vont voir rouge.



Ils adorent le rouge


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Ouais ouais ouais. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais ouais. :mouais:



remarquez que la vrai couleur Ferrari est le jaune...:rose:  mais bon, je préfère en rouge


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

&#199;a y est ? c'est bon ? On peut reprendre ou il y en a encore ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Août 2006)

Sebastian Vettel

La relève ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Août 2006)

premiere ligne en rouge!!! et massa devant  il roule vraiment de mieux en mieux le felipe


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> remarquez que la vrai couleur Ferrari est le jaune...:rose:  mais bon, je préfère en rouge



Dis donc Olivier, c'est toi qui parles de couleurs   un puriste Kawa devrait pourtant avoir une bécane verte..... et la tienne est bleue si je ne m'abuse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Momooo !!! Je m'&#233;tais retenu de r&#233;agir !!!! Pff...


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2006)

Alors ?

Schumi. en tête après le premier virage ?

Alonso sur le podium ?

ça sent pas bon pour Renault aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Le d&#233;part va &#234;tre beau en tout cas. J'esp&#232;re juste qu'ils vont r&#233;ussir &#224; ne pas se cartonner d'entr&#233;e...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Le départ va être beau en tout cas. J'espère juste qu'ils vont réussir à ne pas se cartonner d'entrée...



J'espère que non mais avec Fisichella derrière Schumi... bon honnêtement il a fait des progrès Fisico mais à une époque, le nombre de départs où il cartonnait....    D'ailleurs une de mes préoccupations était de savoir où il se trouver sur la ligne de départ...  Sans rire hein !!


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2006)

Massa bloque Alonso, pendant que Schumacher s'envole...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Pourra pas. Trop risqu&#233;. Ils sont oblig&#233; de faire intervenir la strat&#233;gie plus tard dans la course. Renault a un syst&#232;me de d&#233;part trop performant. Je prends les paris : ils seront tous &#224; fond au moins un ou deux tours. Apr&#232;s, &#231;a va commencer &#224; se mettre en place.

Vous avez regard&#233; auto-moto ce matin ? Le passage ou l'ing&#233;nieur depuis les stand a pourri la gueule de Fisico par la radio ? Hallucinant !! 
Je vous la refais approximativement, hein ? Je pense que tout le monde n'a pas TF1.

"- Fisico ? Tu peux me dire ce qui ne fonctionne pas avec le moteur STP ?
- Euh... rien. Tout va bien. M&#234;me que je suis &#224; fond tout le temps, l&#224;.
- Et ben on dirait pas ! Aucune trace de &#231;a sur la t&#233;l&#233;m&#233;trie !"

J'en revenais pas


----------



## doudou83 (27 Août 2006)

Oui , c'est hallucinant !! drôle de méthode pour motiver son pilote !!   Bernie Ecclestone a estimé dimanche dans 1 entretien à une télé que Schumi allait certainement arrêter sa carrière en fin de saison 2006. Info , intox ??   à suivre....


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2006)

En tout cas, magnifique course, aujourd'hui, &#231;a a castagn&#233; &#224; tous les &#233;tages !


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Oui , c'est hallucinant !! drôle de méthode pour motiver son pilote !!   Bernie Ecclestone a estimé dimanche dans 1 entretien à une télé que Schumi allait certainement arrêter sa carrière en fin de saison 2006. Info , intox ??   à suivre....



Si c'est pas cette année ce sera l'année prochaine...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Qui avait par la plus mauvaise fois du monde d&#233;clar&#233; que Schumi serait devant Massa par le truchement de choses pas tr&#232;s nette ?

Comment ? Le num&#233;ro ne r&#233;pond pas ? :/ Etrange... Un motard me dit-on... mouais.

Chez Renault, ils ont favoris&#233; Alonso en le faisant rentrer &#224; la Safety Car. Chez Ferrari, ils ont favoris&#233; le leader de la course. Apr&#232;s &#231;a, j'imagine que certains continueront &#224; dire que la meilleure voiture est pour MS, et que celui-ci est toujours favoris&#233; 

Belle course en tout cas  Qui a dit que la F1 &#233;tait chiante ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Qui avait par la plus mauvaise fois du monde d&#233;clar&#233; que Schumi serait devant Massa



&#199;a, j'ai vu



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> par le truchement de choses pas tr&#232;s nette ?



L&#224;, par contre, je cherche encore (&#224; moins qu'il n'ait &#233;dit&#233; ?). :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Belle course en tout cas  Qui a dit que la F1 était chiante ?




 Moi

Mais ça s'améliore  

Me suis endormi qu'après 31 tours cette fois :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Août 2006)

massa de plus en plus fort au fil des grands prix   
victoire plus que méritée! 
dommage pour schumi ! il a toujours du mal a griller alonso dans ces situations là semble t il  
retraite ou pas retraite ?  les paris sont  ouverts... 

quand meme ,la f1 sans schumi ... ce sera .... moins bien ... 
enfin, en ce cas, esperons que raikko arrive chez les rouges , que la greffe prenne et qu'il gagne enfin au niveau du talent qu'il est capable de montrer


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

je n'ai jamais dit qu'il serait devant en faisant des choses pas très nettes. J'étais persuadé au vu de la progression qu'il a lors des essais (et pas seulement à Istanbul). pourquoi voir le mal là où il n'est pas ?

En attendnant, belle baston et très belle course de Massa.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2006)

C'est vrai que l&#224;, Massa, il a gagn&#233; avec la mani&#232;re, hein !


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

Alors, Schumi. et Todt  vont annoncer leurs "retraites" à Monza ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

D'apr&#232;s Ecclestone, Schumi annoncerait la sienne oui... Nouvelle donne pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine  Vive la F1 !
Pour qui va-t-on se passionner ? Si Raikkonen est en rouge... &#231;a pourrait me s&#233;duire pas mal &#224; vrai dire


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'après Ecclestone, Schumi annoncerait la sienne oui... Nouvelle donne pour l'année prochaine  Vive la F1 !
> Pour qui va-t-on se passionner ? Si Raikkonen est en rouge... ça pourrait me séduire pas mal à vrai dire




Tsss tsss tsss  Todt dément les propos d'Ecclestone !!! .... wait and see  

En  tous les cas, tout comme vous, GP très passionnant jusqu'au bout et un ch'tit Massa bien performant depuis quelques temps !! Bravo !

Raïkkonen chez Ferrari l'an prochain, franchement les gars ça me fait flipper   Il a le mauvais oeil ce garçon là, il est pire qu'Alesi ... c'est dire.... Regardez le nombre de GP qu'il n'a pas terminés par toutes sortes de pépins, aussi bien mécaniques que par la faute de pilotes sympathoches qui lui rentraient dedans  

Alors pour une fois,  je ne serais pas aussi séduite que tu sembles l'être BC..

Enfin affaire à suivre.......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Pour moi c'est surtout maclaren qui est &#224; bl&#226;mer


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est surtout maclaren qui est à blâmer



Oui pour les problèmes techniques de tout poil mais quand il sort tout seul de piste ou qu'un autre pilote le sort ou lui monte dessus ce n'est plus la faute de Mc Laren


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

Spyker en F1 ?




Selon certaines rumeurs ( une de plus ..) le constructeur néerlandais, serait très intéressé par la F1

La suite: Le Blog Auto


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Calendrier 2007 ( provisoire)


18 mars: Australie
8 avril: Malaisie
15 avril: Bahreïn
13 mai: Espagne
27 mai: Monaco
10 juin: Canada
17 juin: Etats-Unis
1er juillet: France
8 juillet: Grande-Bretagne
22 juillet: Allemagne
5 août: Hongrie
26 août: Turquie
9 septembre: Italie
16 septembre: Belgique
30 septembre: Chine
7 octobre: Japon
21 octobre: Brésil


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

16 septembre Belgique, oui  Si vous me cherchez &#224; cette date l&#224;, vous saurez o&#249; me trouver


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 16 septembre Belgique, oui  Si vous me cherchez à cette date là, vous saurez où me trouver



Tu rigole, là ? Ce jour là, t'es de perm sur le stand MacGe à l'AE


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Hehoo !! 2007 ! 
Et moi tu ne risques pas de me voir beaucoup &#224; moins de 50 m&#232;tres de Grouik and Co  D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 16 septembre Belgique, oui  Si vous me cherchez à cette date là, vous saurez où me trouver


Pourrais bien me tenter celui là ! 
Un peu loin, mais c'est le plus beau des circuits ! :love:
Kimi power !


----------



## doudou83 (31 Août 2006)

Hello tous !!
Alors Kimi hésite dans les couleurs...rouge ou bleu ??? et notre Frenchi Montagny peut être chez Toyota en 3è pilote ?   Cela commence à s'exciter grave dans les rumeurs!!!


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2006)

Bonne nouvelle :

Cristiano Da Matta est sorti du coma


----------



## doudou83 (2 Septembre 2006)

Oui super news !!   Là , c'était la faute à pas de chance. Taper un cerf sur un circuit n'est pas banal


----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2006)

Le Renault F1 Team a annoncé aujourdhui le début dune nouvelle ère pour les Champions du Monde en titre, à partir de la saison 2007. Sous la direction constante et dynamique de Flavio Briatore et de son équipe de direction technique, Giancarlo Fisichella et Heikki Kovalainen seront les fers de lance du constructeur français pour la saison 2007, soutenus par une nouvelle équipe de pilotes essayeurs composée des deux Brésiliens, Ricardo Zonta et Nelson Piquet Jr.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Septembre 2006)

bild! : schumi raccrocherait le volant!! la retraitttttte!!! kimi champion du monde ??


----------



## doudou83 (7 Septembre 2006)

YES YES YES !!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

Volte face de Schumi, Trabant engage deux voitures au championnat du monde de F1, Schumi est pressenti comme second pilote :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

La vitesse va être limitée à *77* km/h dans les stands


----------



## Alex? (7 Septembre 2006)

Malgrès tous ces changements de pilotes et de réglèments, le championnat 2007 rique d'être ennuyeux avec le gel des moteurs :mouais:.


----------



## Hurrican (7 Septembre 2006)

Combien de motoristes pour se lancer dans une aventure pareille ? 
Les présents vont rester, et encore... Mais les autres ?
Quel intérêt pour une écurie de signer pour des Ford Cosworth peu fiables aujourd'hui quand on sait que çà ne pourra pas évoluer ?

Cette décision est absurde. Elle risque de foutre en l'air les 4 prochaines saisons, en provoquant des différences de perfs ou de fiabilité qui ne pourront être comblées.

Les moteurs sont figés après le GP de Chine le 01/10 de cette année. En admettant (et c'est le genre de chose qui arrive fréquemment) qu'une équipe n'arrive pas à fiabiliser son bloc dans le temps imparti, sa saison 2007 va être catastrophique, et elle ne pourra rien faire sur les saisons suivantes.
Même chose en ce qui concerne les perfs. 
Un bloc avec un et un seul défaut sera condamné pour 4 ans. 

Imaginons...
Le bloc Ferrari s'avère plus performant que tous ses concurrents et plus fiable (ce qui n'est pas loin d'être le cas aujourd'hui). On est parti pour bouffer du rouge pendant 4 ans. Et celà est valable pour chaque constructeur (Renault, Mercedes, BMW, Honda, Toyota et Ford) ! 
Même chose dans l'autre sens. Si par exemple, Mercedes fait une erreur et que son bloc ait une faiblesse du genre de celle qui a affecté la McLaren l'année dernière (arbre boite/moteur), il sont morts pour 4 ans. 
On est peut être parti pour assister à 4 saisons insipides, où un moteur décidera du titre !

Plus drôle... 
Imaginons qu'un constructeur non encore engagé, développe un moteur en douce... Celà lui laisse 1, 2 voir 3 ans pour mettre au point une bombe, pour arriver avec un moteur dernier cri et humilier tous ceux qui sont là depuis le début. Car oui, les places ne sont pas encore verrouillées... Un constructeur peut encore s'engagé comme fournisseur de bloc pour 2008. Lamentable :hein:

Et ne parlons pas des pneus, qui n'aurons quasiment plus aucune importance.

Bientôt le moteur unique, le chassis unique, etc... 
Dans 5 ans, les F3000 iront plus vite que les F1, et on se tournera tous vers un autre championnat tant on s'emmerdera à regarder des voitures toutes pareilles (ah non, on me dit que la couleur sera différente ! ) tourner en rond. Aller, on peut retirer le titre constructeur, il ne sert plus à rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

Hurrican a dit:


> (ah non, on me dit que la couleur sera différente ! )



Provisoirement !


----------



## Alex? (7 Septembre 2006)

Hurrican a dit:


> Imaginons...
> Le bloc Ferrari s'avère plus performant que tous ses concurrents et plus fiable (ce qui n'est pas loin d'être le cas aujourd'hui). On est parti pour bouffer du rouge pendant 4 ans. Et celà est valable pour chaque constructeur (Renault, Mercedes, BMW, Honda, Toyota et Ford) !
> Même chose dans l'autre sens. Si par exemple, Mercedes fait une erreur et que son bloc ait une faiblesse du genre de celle qui a affecté la McLaren l'année dernière (arbre boite/moteur), il sont morts pour 4 ans.
> On est peut être parti pour assister à 4 saisons insipides, où un moteur décidera du titre !


J'ajouterai que certains moteurs sont développé pour une course. Le moteur Renault avec lequel Renault est devenu champion contructeur en 2005 avait été développé spécialement pour la course de Shangaï (Motricité, réglages, régime ). Alors imaginons que Renault ou Ferrari peuvent l'emporter au GP de Chine. Quel position adopté. Un moteur spécifique pour ce GP ou bien un moteur qui devra tenir la distance pour les saisons à venir et manquer une occasion de faire la différence
Encore plus désavantageux selon la situation où l'on se trouve à l'entame de ce GP d'Italie. Ils seront 16 à bénéficier d'un nouveau bloc pour ce WE. Parmi eux, Alonzo qui aura ce même bloc en Chine. Ca veut donc dire que ce moteur est déja figé pour les saisons à venir. Par contre, Schumarer aura un nouveau bloc lors du GP de Chine. Ferrari peut encore faire évoluer son moteur jusqu'à cette date. alors que Renault l'a dans l'os. Cool Max. T'as pas envie de partir en retraire en même temps que Mickael

*Pilotes ayant utilisé le même moteur lors des deux GP précédents:*
    Fernando Alonso (ESP/Renault)
    Felipe Massa (BRA/Ferrari)
    Nico Rosberg (GER/Williams-Cosworth)
    Rubens Barrichello (BRA/Honda)
    Jenson Button (GBR/Honda)
    David Coulthard (GBR/Red Bull-Ferrari)
    Christian Klien (AUT/Red Bull-Ferrari)
    Nick Heidfeld (GER/BMW Sauber)
    Robert Kubica (POL/BMW Sauber)
    Tiago Monteiro (POR/Midland-Toyota)
    Vitantonio Liuzzi (ITA/Toro Rosso-Cosworth)
    Scott Speed (USA/Toro Rosso-Cosworth)
    Takuma Sato (JAP/Super Aguri-Honda)
    Sakon Yamamoto (JAP/Super Aguri-Honda)


----------



## Pifou (8 Septembre 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec vous : je trouve les règlements successifs de la FIA de plus en plus déprimants  J'ai l'impression qu'ils n'acceptent pas que la F1 est un championnat de pilotes mais aussi d'ingénieurs. Personnellement, je préférerai que l'on supprime les ravitaillements et changements de pneus pour mettre fin aux courses tactiques où la plupart des dépassements ont lieu aux stands ...
Et puis si ils veulent diminuer les coûts de la F1, ils n'ont qu'à décider d'un budget maximum par écurie ; ça se contrôle des comptes quand même (je sais, ça se trafique aussi  :mouais: ).


----------



## Nephou (8 Septembre 2006)

par curiosit&#233; (oui je sais c&#8217;est mal) j&#8217;ai &#233;t&#233; sur le site de la FIA (oui je sais c&#8217;est mal) et j&#8217;ai regard&#233; le nom des constructeurs (oui je sais c&#8217;est mal)&#8230; vous parlez tous du combat &#171; Ferrari &#8211; Renault &#187;&#8230; en fait il s&#8217;agit plus du match &#171; Mild Seven &#8211; Marlboro &#187; non ?  (oui je sais c&#8217;est mal) _tsss ces amateurs de Lucky Strike sont quatri&#232;mes_

N&#8217;emp&#232;che j'admire les pilotes : j&#8217;aimerai pas faire une sortie de route &#224; 300 km/h dans une voiture en papier (filtre ou pas filtre)

_bon je vous emb&#234;te plus promis _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> par curiosit&#233; (oui je sais c&#8217;est mal) j&#8217;ai &#233;t&#233; sur le site de la FIA (oui je sais c&#8217;est mal) et j&#8217;ai regard&#233; le nom des constructeurs (oui je sais c&#8217;est mal)&#8230; vous parlez tous du combat &#171; Ferrari &#8211; Renault &#187;&#8230; en fait il s&#8217;agit plus du match &#171; Mild Seven &#8211; Marlboro &#187; non ?  (oui je sais c&#8217;est mal) _tsss ces amateurs de Lucky Strike sont quatri&#232;mes_
> 
> N&#8217;emp&#232;che j'admire les pilotes : j&#8217;aimerai pas faire une sortie de route &#224; 300 km/h dans une voiture en papier (filtre ou pas filtre)
> 
> _bon je vous emb&#234;te plus promis _


P*tain, tu me donnes envie de fumer une clope.


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> P*tain, tu me donnes envie de fumer une clope.



J'y vais


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Nempèche j'admire les pilotes : jaimerai pas faire une sortie de route à 300 km/h dans une voiture en papier (filtre ou pas filtre)




Euuuh ! Là, t'as oublié "(oui je sais cest mal)"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Bon. Je vais r&#233;clamer les possibilit&#233; d'avertir les mod&#233;rateurs dans mes forums...

*
Benjamiiiiiiiiin !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pifou (8 Septembre 2006)

Il faudrait proposer un avenant à la loi Evin pour interdire les posts qui incitent à fumer :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

je cherche une cartouche de cravenA, je voudrais sponsoriser ma wouature.

La FIA fait ce qu'elle peut, c'est pas elle qui finance. Les règlements tentent de donner leur chance à tous mais les enjeus sont tels que certaines écuries investissent plus (beaucoup plus). Je serais aussi partisan de budgets limités et controlés. Je ne serais pas d'accord avec un principe d'égalité d'équipement (où irait le recherche?)


----------



## Hurrican (9 Septembre 2006)

Ouaip, tout à fait d'accord !

Il faut limiter les budgets des écuries, et non prendre des mesures qui semblent plus destinées à favoriser telle ou telle équipe.
A quoi çà sert de limiter un moteur à 2GP, aujourd'hui ? Ils ont mis le pognon servant à la fabrication, dans le développement et puis c'est tout.
Même chose pour les trains de pneus uniques. Cà va faire plaisir à Bridgestone qui pourra mettre son nom partout sans avoir à dépenser trop d'argent, mais les progrès seront nettement moindre que lors de la lutte avec Michelin. Et bien entendu l'argent économisé sur les pneus sera aussitôt englouti dans un autre poste (chassis, frein, soufflerie, électronique, etc...)

Le *seul* moyen de diminuer les coûts, c'est de les limiter. Un budget maxi par écurie, charge aux responsables de mettre les sommes en face du développement qui permettra de gagner (chassis, moteur, pilote, etc...).
Si les prochaines saisons deviennent insipides, j'irais voir l'endurance. Au moins eux arrivent ils encore à avoir une certaine compétition !


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2006)

Grille de départ:

1. Raïkkonen
2. M. Schumacher
3. Heidfeld
4. Massa
5. Alonso
6. Button
7. Kubica
8. De La Rosa
9. Barrichello
10. Fisichella
11. Trulli
12. Rosberg
13. R. Schumacher
14. Coulthard
15. Speed
16. Klien
17. Liuzzi
18. Albers
19. Webber
20. Monteiro
21. Sato
22. Yamamoto


----------



## doudou83 (10 Septembre 2006)

Cela va être chaud !!! Alonso déclassé !!!!
MidlandF1 vendue à SPYKER cars nv au 30/09 .Son nouveau nom Spyker MF1 Racing
Bonne course à tous .....


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

C'est vraiment des (bip) ces commissaires sportifs..pas si sportif que ça...



> "Fernando Alonso, durant son tour de lancement a été rattrapé par Felipe Massa et l'a gêné, énonce la FIA. Gêner un concurrent en qualifications est une infraction (article 116 b du règlement sportif du Championnat du monde de Formule 1)"



Massa était à 100 mètres ...  

Mais il "aurait" pu subir des turbulences aérodynamiques .. pauvre F1.

Ils vont mettre des détecteurs de flatulences dans les cockpits aussi ... ?? :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Septembre 2006)

Ouais, je suis pas supporter d'Alonso, mais là çà ressemble à une manoeuvre délibérée des commissaires italiens ! :mouais:
J'ai vu les images, c'est vrai que Massa est 100m derrière Alonso... Il ne le gène absolument pas.
Par contre les manoeuvres de Schumi en Hongrie, qui se ratait au freinage, coupait la chicane et restait devant le gars qui était en train de le doubler, c'était pas contraire au règlement. :hein:


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Schumacher a annoncé sa retraite à la fin de cette saison.
Il sera remplacé par Räikkönen .. Une page se tourne...


----------



## sebdag (11 Septembre 2006)

byebye schummi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Bah... j'imagine que &#231;a va faire plaisir &#224; pas mal de monde  En attendant, il a une 8&#232;me couronne &#224; aller chercher


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3962450 a dit:
			
		

> Bah... j'imagine que &#231;a va faire plaisir &#224; pas mal de monde  En attendant, il a une 8&#232;me couronne &#224; aller chercher


Tout &#224; fait. Sa retraite m'importe peu en comparaison de cette fin de championnat.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3962450 a dit:
			
		

> Bah... j'imagine que &#231;a va faire plaisir &#224; pas mal de monde  En attendant, il a une 8&#232;me couronne &#224; aller chercher



Comme tu dis !! .... certains vont jubiler..... mais pas moi !!!

En tous les cas je salue un pilote talentueux que je ne risque pas d'oublier de sit&#244;t... et en effet je lui souhaite d'aller chercher sa 8&#232;me victoire.


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Septembre 2006)

:rose: 





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3962450 a dit:
			
		

> Bah... j'imagine que ça va faire plaisir à pas mal de monde...




et tu penses à qui???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

A la m&#234;me chose que toi gros d&#233;gueulasse !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Septembre 2006)

coquine va! :rose:


----------



## doudou83 (12 Septembre 2006)

Et la 3&#232; place de Kubica ...sympa nan ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Septembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Et la 3è place de Kubica ...sympa nan ?




TRES !!!!!!  Et puis ça fait plaisir de voir un garçon qui n'est pas imbus de sa personne tout comme Button 




P.S. : On ne sait jamais, pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas, je fais allusion à Alonso, Montoya, Villeneuve.


----------



## doudou83 (12 Septembre 2006)

Et l'année prochaine celui-ci vous le voyez chez qui (McLaren Mercedes) ???
Lewis hamilton vainqueur GP2  (photos prisent à Magny-Cours)


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2006)

Je suis également très content que Schumacher dégage du circuit...  

Mais bon, de toute manière la Formule 1 ne m'intéresse plus. Ce n'est plus que magouilles et compagnie.

Je recommencerais à m'y intéresser, quand le fils de mon garagiste en fera partie. 
Plus que 4 ou 5 ans à attendre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Je suis également très content que Schumacher dégage du circuit...
> 
> Mais bon, de toute manière la Formule 1 ne m'intéresse plus. Ce n'est plus que magouilles et compagnie.
> 
> ...



Ton garagiste va engager une sylkomobile dans un grand prix de formule 1 ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Alex? (15 Septembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Et l'année prochaine celui-ci vous le voyez chez qui (McLaren Mercedes) ???
> Lewis hamilton vainqueur GP2  (photos prisent à Magny-Cours)


Il a déjà un contrat chez McLaren mais aucune précision sur son statut. Il a quand même plus de chances d'être titulaire que De La Rosa. Car 2 espagnols comme titulaires dans la même équipe, c'est peu probable. Et dernière chose en sa faveur, c'est le neveu de Ron


----------



## doudou83 (16 Septembre 2006)

Ah le neveu...!!! effectivement cela aide 1 peu :love:
Donc Renault fournira des moteurs à Red Bull GMBH  pour 2007 .Mais pour quelle écurie ? Red bull ou Torro Rosso ? a suivre.....


----------



## Alex? (16 Septembre 2006)

Je penche plut&#244;t pour Red Bull et le moteur Ferrari irai chez Toro Rosso.

Imagine que Adrian Newey fasse une voiture comp&#233;titive &#224; l'image d'une MP4-20 avec le moteur Ferrari et que cette voiture batte les Ferraris. Je vois d&#233;j&#224; la t&#234;te de nain de jardin de la scuderia. Ca ferait con pour la scuderia

Il est tellement grand le Jean todt que sur le sigle de sa ferrari, ils ont remplac&#233; le cheval par un poney


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ton garagiste va engager une sylkomobile dans un grand prix de formule 1 ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Le fils de mon garagiste dans ses oeuvres. 

Une nouvelle victoire &#224; son actif aujourd'hui, en Autriche. Il prend vraiment le chemin pour devenir le futur pilote Suisse de F1. Et lui, il ne se contentera pas d'&#234;tre pilote essayeur.






Une Sylkomobile dans un Grand Prix, c'est pour bient&#244;t.


----------



## doudou83 (18 Septembre 2006)

Une nouvelle victoire à son actif aujourd'hui, en Autriche. Il prend vraiment le chemin pour devenir le futur pilote Suisse de F1. Et lui, il ne se contentera pas d'être pilote essayeur.


Beau palmarès déjà !!   Pour la F1 c'est tout le mal qu'on peut lui souhaiter ...


----------



## doudou83 (19 Septembre 2006)

Bonjours à tous  
Donc la news du jour : Olivier Panis arrête fa F1 fin 2006 et ce sera peut être la porte ouverte à Montagny comme 3è pilote chez Toyota .  A suivre ...


----------



## doudou83 (25 Septembre 2006)

Hola , c'est bien calme dans le coin :mouais:!!!! Alors une petite news : Olivier Panis aimerait bien retrouver un volant pour 24h du Mans ? DTM ? GT?  Il faut avouer que ce serait super! On lui souhaite bonne chance !


----------



## sylko (27 Septembre 2006)

Content pour Panis et Montagny. Ils méritent leur volant.

Des nouvelles du fils de mon garagiste.  Il va courir ce week-end à Zandvort, en A1GP. 550 chevaux à maitriser et il n'a toujours pas 18 ans.


----------



## doudou83 (27 Septembre 2006)

On lui dit M***E au p'tit  !!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Septembre 2006)

Hé vous n'oubliez pas le décalage horaire pour le GP de Chine demain....  C'est à 8h demain matin !

Moi je mise sur Schumi, mais bon à partir du moment où la course est passionnante, c'est le principal.


----------



## La mouette (30 Septembre 2006)

J'ai cru que Schumi. était en pole ..

Lorsque je vois Momo poster dans ce fil c'est que Schumi. n'est pas loin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Lorsque je vois Momo poster dans ce fil c'est que Schumi. n'est pas loin



*si on veut...*


----------



## La mouette (30 Septembre 2006)

D'où mon étonnement


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> D'o&#249; mon &#233;tonnement




  ho tout de suite     .... mais franchement belle course ..... et tu vois bien que mon flair ne m'a pas tromp&#233; !!!!

Tzim boum boum tzim boum boum, tralalalalalalal l&#232;re......  etc......      



P.S. Mais l'an prochain tu me verras poster quand m&#234;me !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Momo va &#234;tre de bon poil!  belle course 


1/2 toasted !


----------



## La mouette (1 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pas vu le grand prix ..

J'en déduis qu'IL a gagné ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai pas vu le grand prix ..
> 
> J'en déduis qu'IL a gagné ?




Ho mince, dommage, oui sur le poduim : Schumi, Alonso et Fisico mais il y a toujours eu du suspens avec tous les pilotes car même dans le dernier virage, sortie de N. Eidfeld, passage de Button...


----------



## La mouette (1 Octobre 2006)

Tu feras quoi l'année prochaine ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu feras quoi l'ann&#233;e prochaine ?



Je serai toujours aussi assidue et ne manquerai pas de GP ou le moins possible !   

J'esp&#232;re que Kimi Raikkonen aura plus de chance chez Ferrari car sa Mc Laren l'a ENCORE lach&#233;e !!!! :hein: :hein: 

Je fonde aussi des espoirs sur le "petit" Button.. enfin nous verrons bien...


Mais c'est vrai que Schumi me manquera ; je le suis depuis 1991 et d&#232;s son entr&#233;e chez Benneton j'avais toujours dit que ce gar&#231;on ferait une grande carri&#232;re....


Voili voilou !


----------



## La mouette (1 Octobre 2006)

Je vais recommencer à regarder la F1...

Vive Spyker, champion du monde


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je vais recommencer à regarder la F1...
> 
> Vive Spyker, champion du monde




Avec Hamilton et Piquet Junior .... pourquoi pas, faut voir sur le "terrain"....


----------



## La mouette (1 Octobre 2006)

Oui on verra, j'ai pis un abo. pour le fond de la grille.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

c'est tout bon pour super Momo  


j'ai pas pu voir les derniers tiers de la course, j'ai été me prndre une bran**e au tennis 

Par contre j'ai vu quand fisico a doublé alonso et schumi itou.   Alonso a eu des ennuis de pneus apparemment.

Les 2 derniers GP vont être intéressant.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est tout bon pour super Momo
> 
> 
> j'ai pas pu voir les derniers tiers de la course, j'ai été me prndre une bran**e au tennis
> ...




Dommage tout la course a été intéressante !!!!!  

Mais il est vrai que les deux derniers grands prix ne vont pas manquer de suspenssssssss

Actuellement, Schumi et Alonso ont le même nombre de points !!!


A suivre...... et ne pas manquer !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Octobre 2006)

schumi!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous !!
Au moins cette année,la F1 aura été intéressante !  presque la fin du championnat et le suspense est toujours là pour le titre de champion du monde ! c'est génial !!
Petite info : Jacques Villeneuve aurait signé en NASCAR !  A suivre ( perso j'aime bien ce pilote)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Octobre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut à tous !!
> Au moins cette année,la F1 aura été intéressante !  presque la fin du championnat et le suspense est toujours là pour le titre de champion du monde ! c'est génial !!
> Petite info : Jacques Villeneuve aurait signé en NASCAR !  A suivre ( perso j'aime bien ce pilote)




C'est vrai que nous aurons eu une très belle saison pleine de rebondissements (dans tous les sens du terme en certaines circonstances  ).

P'tain, week end prochain : debout aux aurores, p'tit déj' devant la télé une demi heure avant le tour de chauffe et après, je ne suis plus là pour personne !!!!!!!!!!!


P.S. Villeneuve n'avait-il déjà pas annoncé dès son départ qu'il allait en NASCAR ???


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

C'est dommage que Schumacher ne soit pas Italien, pas besoin de se lever pour avoir le résultat de la course, suffit d'écouter les klaxons ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est dommage que Schumacher ne soit pas Italien, pas besoin de se lever pour avoir le résultat de la course, suffit d'écouter les klaxons ...



il s'est mis au foot? Je le note et vous en félicite


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> il s'est mis au foot? Je le note et vous en félicite



Oh oui ! dans un club en Suisse..


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> il s'est mis au foot? Je le note et vous en félicite




......... il y a déjà eu un Schumacher en foot, Harald de son prénom !!!!      (fort bon gardien de but..... mais un peu brutal peut être, demande à Batiston  )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Octobre 2006)

Schumi meilleur temps pour les essais de ce vendredi....

Tzim boum boum tzim boum boum     



P.S. Je sais j'ai un côté parfois gamine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Non non  3eme. Mais c'est pas grave


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

Il a raison de profiter dans 2 courses il doit rendre la voiture le monsieur ..


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3999329 a dit:
			
		

> Non non  3eme. Mais c'est pas grave



Me serais-je fourvoyée ???????


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

L'amour rend aveugle


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'amour rend aveugle




:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'amour rend aveugle



Y a aussi un truc qui rend sourd, mais ch'sais plus c'que c'est ... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

Bah oui... forcément c'est pas gentil, mais pas loin de la réalité ...



> Damon Hill et Bernie Ecclestone
> Le champion du monde 1996, Damon Hill, a jugé vendredi que l'influence de Michael Schumacher sur la Formule 1 n'avait "pas été bonne pour le sport" car sa domination avait ôté de l'intérêt à la compétition.
> 
> "Pour être franc, je dois dire que même s'il est un pilote brillant, il n'a pas été bon pour le sport", a déclaré le Britannique à la BBC.
> ...


----------



## sylko (6 Octobre 2006)

Brno (R&#233;publique tch&#232;que)
A1-GP. Entra&#238;nement: 1. Nico H&#252;lkenberg (All) 1´46´´600. 2. S&#233;bastien Buemi (S) &#224; 0´´901. 3. Nicolas Lapierre (Fr) &#224; 0´´952. 4. Tomas Enge (Tch) &#224; 1´´051. 5. Robbie Kerr (GB) &#224; 1´´552. 6. Congfu Cheng (Chine) &#224; 1´´586. 19 concurrents en lice.

Allez S&#233;bastien!


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y a aussi un truc qui rend sourd, mais ch'sais plus c'que c'est ... :rateau:



Le bruit ..non ?


----------



## sylko (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bah oui... forcément c'est pas gentil, mais pas loin de la réalité ...



Très juste...


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

Allez Alonso !!


----------



## sylko (6 Octobre 2006)

Nous avons les mêmes sources.   

Faut espérer que le moteur d'Alonso ne soit pas ...bridé.


----------



## superseb (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Allez Alonso !!



je prends la 4

n'empeche, fan de formule 1 depuis des lustres. je vote schumi a fond. et suis surpris de lire ce que disais damon hill a son propos.


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

superseb a dit:


> je prends la 4
> 
> n'empeche, fan de formule 1 depuis des lustres. je vote schumi a fond. et suis surpris de lire ce que disais damon hill a son propos.



Schumi est le plus titré, il a tout gagné, mais contrairement à Fangio, Senna ce ne sera jamais un mythe, juste le plus titré.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Octobre 2006)

Pascal ; Sylko et La mouette : pffffffffffffff, vous me faites rire, je peux vous en ressortir des videos de ce style avec d'autres pilotes....... :sick: 

Superseb : Hill est un aigri et a toujours tenu ce style de propos.....

La Mouette : Senna un mythe, pourquoi ? Parce qu'il est décédé c'est tout, car il n'était pas meilleur perdant que Schumacher, loin s'en faut !!!!! Je me souviens fort bien de lui et de ses déclarations, ses façons de procéder..... no comment..... 
D'ailleurs, ceci se passe de commentaire, Grand Prix de Suzuka 1989 : 
http://www.eedeo.com/video-18913-suzuka.html


En ce qui concerne Fangio, c'était un mythe car tout le monde pensait que jamais un pilote ne pourrait dépasser son titre.

Alors Schumacher ne sera peut être pas un mythe certes, mais il sera bien vivant et fier de ses victoires ainsi que tous ceux qui ont cru en lui. Et puis avant qu'on aille au-delà de son palmarès...... il y a encore de l'eau qui coulera sous les ponts !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Pascal ; Sylko et La mouette : pffffffffffffff, vous me faites rire, je peux vous en ressortir des videos de ce style avec d'autres pilotes....... :sick:
> 
> Superseb : Hill est un aigri et a toujours tenu ce style de propos.....
> 
> ...




Ben Momo, faut pas s'énerver. Tous des jaloux.  

Que le meilleur gagne, et basta!


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

C'est beau le Fair-play.
On touche au baron rouge et hop ils voient .... rouge .... :mouais: 

Vive le sport


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est beau le Fair-play.
> On touche au baron rouge et hop ils voient .... rouge .... :mouais:
> 
> Vive le sport




t'es dur là. J'ai toujours dit que je ne l'appréciais pas plus que ça en tant que bonhomme mais qu'il était bluffant en conduite.

Nan, je te jure.


----------



## La mouette (7 Octobre 2006)

Je donne mon opinion..mais je ne suis pas dure.

Et puis si on a uniquement le droit de parler de M.S. (  ) en termes élogieux, alors ....:mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est beau le Fair-play.
> On touche au baron rouge et hop ils voient .... rouge .... :mouais:
> 
> Vive le sport




Tu sais La Mouette, c'est vrai j'ai peut être été un peu vive, mais personnellement si un autre pilote gagne proprement je l'apprécierai sans aucun problème. Bon, maintenant nous avons tous nos préférences c'est vrai mais si pour justifier un post vous mettez naturellement une vidéo où il a fait une vacherie à un autre pilote... J'ai trouvé que pour retracer une carrière, ça manquait aussi de fair play.

Je reconnais certains de ses défauts mais bon, comme je le disais une fois, pour moi c'est un pilote d'exception ; tu n'arrives pas à un palmarès comme le sien sans un très gros travail perso et d'équipe et même s'il a été mauvais perdant comme avec Hill et Villeneuve, tu ne peux pas sous-estimer tout le reste.

Maintenant, comme je te le disais, la saison prochaine je continuerai à regarder la F1 même si Schumacher n'est plus là.

Amicalement


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2006)

&#224; la diff&#233;rence pr&#232;s qu'on ne parle pas de la m&#234;me chose ici : MS a r&#233;ussi une magnifique carri&#232;re grace a de multiples interven,tions exterieures... et surtout r&#232;glementaires de la part de Bernie Ecclecstone, Ferrari a b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; d'un appui sans faille de la FIA pour pouvoir s'imposer comme une &#233;curie de l&#233;gende, et MS a b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; de cette p&#233;riode.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Allez Alonso !!



moi perso, je veux bien la quatre... mais aussi les six autres...


----------



## La mouette (8 Octobre 2006)

01 Fernando ALONSO - Renault
02 Felipe MASSA - Ferrari
03 Giancarlo FISICHELLA - Renault
04 Jenson BUTTON - Honda
05 Kimi RAIKKONEN - McLaren
06 Jarno TRULLI - Toyota
07 Ralf SCHUMACHER - Toyota
08 Nick HEIDFELD - BMW
09 Robert KUBICA - BMW
10 Nico ROSBERG - Williams
11 Pedro DE LA ROSA - McLaren
12 Rubens BARRICHELLO - Honda
13 Robert DOORNBOS - Red Bull
14 Vitantonio LIUZZI - Toro Rosso
15 Takuma SATO - Super Aguri
16 Tiago MONTEIRO - Spyker MF1
17 Sakon YAMAMOTO - Super Aguri

Rdv au Brésil ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Octobre 2006)

Et merde. Y'a encore une chance que Schumacher remporte le titre... mais c'est l&#233;ger.


----------



## La mouette (8 Octobre 2006)

Ils vont bien trouvé un article dans le règlement qui va disqualifier Alonso à la prochaine course.


----------



## doudou83 (8 Octobre 2006)

YES YES YES YES !!!!!!! ah oui je l'avoue j'aime le bleu !!!!!!!!!!    c'est presque dans la poche , mais attendons quand même la fin de ce championnat .Dans tous les cas VIVE LE SPORT !!!!!  Ehhhh Kubica pas trop mal nan !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Octobre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> ah oui je l'avoue j'aime le bleu !!!!!!!!!!    c'est presque dans la poche , )




*Tu sais aussi bien que moi que rien n'est jamais jou&#233;, sauf &#224; la tomb&#233;e du drapeau &#224; damier    *


----------



## doudou83 (8 Octobre 2006)

Tu as bien raison !!! j'aime aussi les seconds couteaux :Kubica,Rosberg et Pedro de la Rosa . Ce sera une grande joie de voir l'année prochaine Montagny même en 3è pilote


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Octobre 2006)

pov schumi!
je n'aime pas du tout alonso.. et renault bof bof ! je sais c'"est pas bien de pas aimer français .. ce que je prefere c'est les petites japonaises du sponsor de renault comme bon nombre d'entre nous


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Octobre 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> pov schumi!
> je n'aime pas du tout alonso.. et renault bof bof ! je sais c'"est pas bien de pas aimer français .. ce que je prefere c'est les petites japonaises du sponsor de renault comme bon nombre d'entre nous



T'inquiéte pas Joel, même s'il ne part pas sur une 8ème victoire, Schumacher restera un grand pilote :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> T'inquiéte pas Joel, même s'il ne part pas sur une 8ème victoire, Schumacher restera un grand pilote :love: :love:



Alonso a fait une belle course et schumi n'a pas eu de chance sur ce coup là. Fallait bien qu'un moteur finisse par exploser.

Je vois pas bien comment Alonso pourrait rater le titre. il lui suffit au pire de marquer 1 point. Il a bien joué son année.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2006)

Ce qui est amusant, c'est que c'est &#224; un "d&#233;tail" pr&#232;s la r&#233;p&#233;tition des &#233;v&#232;nements du grand-prix pr&#233;c&#233;dent.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui est amusant, c'est que c'est à un "détail" près la répétition des évènements du grand-prix précédent.



....:afraid:  un détail ??? Il est quand même de taille ton détail Pascal     M'enfin si tu appelles "détail" la casse d'un moteur alors..... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2006)

Non, j'appelle "d&#233;tail" le fait que la victime de la casse et celui qui en profite soient invers&#233;s. Maintenant, que la casse soit moteur ou autre, seul le r&#233;sultat compte, nan ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Alonso a fait une belle course et schumi n'a pas eu de chance sur ce coup là. Fallait bien qu'un moteur finisse par exploser.
> 
> Je vois pas bien comment Alonso pourrait rater le titre. il lui suffit au pire de marquer 1 point. Il a bien joué son année.




C'est vrai aussi mais bon..... il peut aussi casser son moteur  

En tous les cas c'est vrai qu'il a fait une belle course, mais Dieu que ce garçon m'est antipathique   Et puis je n'ai pas apprécié du tout les commentaires qu'il a fait sur Renault après le GP de Chine du style "Renault a fait exprès de me faire perdre du temps au ravitaillement"... et je te passe les commentaires dans la presse espagnole.... 

En tous les cas, j'attends avec impatience la saison prochaine..... pour voir comment il va se comporter sur une Mc Laren......      à suivre.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, j'appelle "détail" le fait que la victime de la casse et celui qui en profite soient inversés. Maintenant, que la casse soit moteur ou autre, seul le résultat compte, nan ?





.... oui c'est vrai aussi


----------



## Hurrican (9 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> à la différence près qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose ici : MS a réussi une magnifique carrière grace a de multiples interven,tions exterieures... et surtout règlementaires de la part de Bernie Ecclecstone, Ferrari a bénéficié d'un appui sans faille de la FIA pour pouvoir s'imposer comme une écurie de légende, et MS a bénéficié de cette période.


+1

Et la manoeuvre de Schumi qui ne se gare pas lorsque son moteur explose, qui reste sur la trajectoire jusqu'à la sortie du droite en aveugle ou Alonso est obligé de faire un gros écart pour le dépasser, c'est une honte. N'importe quel pilote qui voit son moteur exploser quitte immédiatement la trajectoire pour éviter de souiller la piste et ne pas gêner les autres concurrents. Lui a roulé 500m sur la trajectoire, en espérant (et çà a bien failli arriver), qu'Alonso fasse une erreur à la sortie du droite en le voyant à l'arrêt sur la trajectoire.
On se demande aussi comment Massa qui a *vraiment* gêné Alonso et délibérément en plus, durant la 2ème partie des qualifs, n'a pas été sanctionné. FIA, un règlement, plusieurs interprétations, surtout quand la scuderia est impliquée.

Si quasiment tous les pilotes, présents ou passés, sont en train de tirer à boulet rouges sur Schumi, c'est qu'il y en a un (Villeneuve en l'occurence) qui a osé l'ouvrir. Maintenant, petit à petit ils se mettent tous à table. Hill aigri ? Mouarf, c'est bien mal le connaître. Hill est l'opposé de Schmacher sur le plan respect de l'adversaire, tout simplement. MS est un très grand pilote, personne ne le nie, et surtout pas moi. Mais il est dangereux, et antisportif. Senna faisait également des "vacheries" parfois, mais au moins il le reconnaissait. MS fait l'innocent même quand les preuves contre lui sont énormes (comme à Monaco cette année). La FIA a toujours arrangé Ferrari et Schumi. Un des épisodes les plus marquants, restant le changement de règlementation pneumatique en cours de saison, lui permettant d'obtenir son 7ème titre, puis l'interdiction des changements de pneus en course, Bridgestone et Ferrari ayant sembler fort sur ce point. Puis le retour à la règlementation inverse, quand ils se sont aperçus que Michelin avait su en tirer profit. Le moteur unique sachant que la scuderia a la fiabilité en point fort, etc... Pour la réduction des coûts, ont t'ils proposé la limitation des budgets ? Méthode simple, rapide, efficace avec pour résultat, qui fait le mieux avec un budget donné ? Non, il faut brasser beaucoup d'argent, en faisant croire qu'on lutte pour le contraire.
Moi la F1 a fini de me dégouter cette année. Je suis certain que Kimi est le meilleur pilote actuel, la mécanique ne lui a pas encore permis d'être titré mais çà viendra peut être (sûrement même). Reste que çà se fera sans moi. Le fric a pourri cette discipline comme il pourri tout ce qu'il touche. :hein:   Schumacher et Ferrari étaient "bons pour le commerce" de la FIA. Désormais l'Europe décline et ils prévoient de tout exporter vers l'Asie et les pays de l'Est. Bien leur en fasse. Que les passionnés de F1 européens ne suivent plus ce sport, et on verra combien de temps le championnat survivra. C'est les Européens qui ont créé et développé la F1. Sans eux et les sud-américains encore très liés à l'Europe, ce sport n'est rien.
Allez hop, je me sauve, parce que plus j'en parle, plus je m'énerve.


----------



## soget (9 Octobre 2006)

Hurrican a dit:


> +1
> 
> FIA, un règlement, plusieurs interprétations, surtout quand la scuderia est impliquée.
> La FIA a toujours arrangé Ferrari et Schumi.
> Schumacher et Ferrari étaient "bons pour le commerce" de la FIA.



FIA : Ferrari International Assistance.


----------



## duracel (9 Octobre 2006)

Hurrican a dit:


> Si quasiment tous les pilotes, présents ou passés, sont en train de tirer à boulet rouges sur Schumi, c'est qu'il y en a un (Villeneuve en l'occurence) qui a osé l'ouvrir. Maintenant, petit à petit ils se mettent tous à table. Hill aigri ? Mouarf, c'est bien mal le connaître. Hill est l'opposé de Schmacher sur le plan respect de l'adversaire, tout simplement. MS est un très grand pilote, personne ne le nie, et surtout pas moi. Mais il est dangereux, et antisportif. Senna faisait également des "vacheries" parfois, mais au moins il le reconnaissait. MS fait l'innocent même quand les preuves contre lui sont énormes (comme à Monaco cette année). La FIA a toujours arrangé Ferrari et Schumi. Un des épisodes les plus marquants, restant le changement de règlementation pneumatique en cours de saison, lui permettant d'obtenir son 7ème titre, puis l'interdiction des changements de pneus en course, Bridgestone et Ferrari ayant sembler fort sur ce point. Puis le retour à la règlementation inverse, quand ils se sont aperçus que Michelin avait su en tirer profit. Le moteur unique sachant que la scuderia a la fiabilité en point fort, etc... Pour la réduction des coûts, ont t'ils proposé la limitation des budgets ? Méthode simple, rapide, efficace avec pour résultat, qui fait le mieux avec un budget donné ? Non, il faut brasser beaucoup d'argent, en faisant croire qu'on lutte pour le contraire.


 
On pourrait aussi évoquer le GP des USA de l'année dernière couru par 6 voitures équipées de bridgestone.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> On pourrait aussi évoquer le GP des USA de l'année dernière couru par 6 voitures équipées de bridgestone.




Oui t'as raison, on pourrait en reparler.......nous n'aurions pas les mêmes arguments... mais bof...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

Hurrican a dit:


> +1
> 
> Allez hop, je me sauve, parce que plus j'en parle, plus je m'énerve.



Oui je vois bien..... mais ça ne vaut vraiment pas le coup !   

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur beaucoup de points.... mais je ne vais pas péter un plomb pour ça..

Tiens d'ailleurs je me faire un petite caoua.

Bonne journée !


----------



## Hurrican (9 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Oui t'as raison, on pourrait en reparler.......nous n'aurions pas les mêmes arguments... mais bof...


Quels arguments ?
Quand on voit que les équipes Michelin avaient proposé de participer en ajoutant un S provisoire couvert en permanence par drapeaux jaunes (pour la sécurité), et surtout en offrant tous les points aux équipes Bridgestone, on voit mal comment les arguments de la FIA tiennent. Une course presque normale aurait pu avoir lieu, la FIA a choisi autrement en raison du refus de Ferrari, alors que toutes les autres équipes étaient d'accord. Et Todt qui ose dire qu'on ne lui a rien proposé  . Ce mec là de toute façon, je ne le respecte plus, depuis le coup de la pièce sur le Dakar. Il n'a aucun sens sportif.

On ne parlera pas non plus des accords Concorde...


----------



## Pifou (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne vais pas revenir sur tout ce que je viens de lire sur Schumi, Alonso et même un peu Raïkkonen sur les deux dernières pages : je me retrouve dans vos propos, de l'un ou l'autre "camp" d'ailleurs  ... j'insisterai simplement sur mon dégout pour la FIA 

Je souhaite aujourd'hui souligné un fait : une fois n'est pas coutûme, j'ai particulièrement apprécié le comportement sportif de Schumi hier , que ce soit après son abandon lorsqu'il est allé saluer et soutenir toute son équipe ou dans ses propos d'après Grand Prix, lorsqu'il a dit qu'il ne pouvait souhaiter coiffer un 8ème titre mondial sur un abandon d'Alonso au Brésil  
Les mauvaises langues diront que tout cela est de l'affichage :mouais: ... je préfère pour ma part croire que l'annonce de sa prochaine retraite l'aura rendu bon perdant, plus philosophe.

Un fidèle supporter d'Alonso et de Renault (peut-être parce l'on partage le même lozange à l'avant de la voiture alors que je ne partagerai jamais le cheval cabré de Schumi  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2006)

Pifou a dit:


> (peut-&#234;tre parce l'on partage le m&#234;me lozange &#224; l'avant de la voiture alors que je ne partagerai jamais le cheval cabr&#233; de Schumi  )



Tu pourrais au moins avoir l'honn&#234;tet&#233; de reconna&#238;tre que tu aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; partager le m&#234;me moteur &#224; l'arri&#232;re que le m&#234;me losange &#224; l'avant


----------



## Pifou (9 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu pourrais au moins avoir l'honnêteté de reconnaître que tu aurais préféré partager le même moteur à l'arrière que le même losange à l'avant


 
Tout comme le cheval cabré de Schumi, je ne me fais malheureusement pas trop d'illusion quant au fait de pouvoir partager un jour le même moteur que Fernando ... j'avais bien un temps regarder les stage de pilotage de F1 mais je trouve quand même que c'est très très (trop ?) cher pour ce que c'est  (je sais bien qu'il faut payer les instructeurs, les mécanos, l'entretien de la voiture et les assurances).
... et puis moi aussi l'autre jour j'ai dépassé une Fiat Panda dont le moteur fumait au volant de ma Twingo  :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Oui je vois bien..... mais &#231;a ne vaut vraiment pas le coup !
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi sur beaucoup de points.... mais je ne vais pas p&#233;ter un plomb pour &#231;a..
> 
> ...



Sans avoir &#224; p&#233;ter un plomb pour quoi que ce soit, c'est rudement m&#233;connaitre ce sport, qui est avant tout un sport d'argent, que de ne pas accepter quil y ait eu triche pendant les ann&#233;es Shumi-Ferrari. Et schumi n'en est absolument pas responsable, et l&#224; n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; mon propos, toutefois, je persiste &#224; dire que ce n'est pas un pilote rapide mais il est sans aucun doute un "bon" pilote homog&#232;ne, tacticien, r&#233;gulier etc... 

Toutefois, sur ses 7 titres, je pense qu'il y a au moins 3 qui sont litigieux, du fait des "accords" entre FIA-Ferrari concernant l'&#233;l&#233;ctronique embarqu&#233;e et bien d'autres petits avantages dans leurs syst&#232;mes info...

Cela n'enl&#232;ve en rien le talent formidable dont il a du faire preuve pour remporter un championnat avec une Benetton-Ford qui aurait du rester scotch&#233;e en fond de grille, vu la qualit&#233; du bousin...

Mais pour tout ce qui concerne ses "ann&#233;es-Ferrari", je suis un peu plus sceptique, et tr&#232;s en accord avec les propos de Damon Hill (qui est tout sauf aigri... et moi je le connais ), ils ont un peu cass&#233; l'image de sport fair-play et ouvert qu'on connaissait avant. 

Quant &#224; tes propos sur Jacques Villeneuve, ils me donnent l'impression d'&#234;tre le reflet de la soci&#233;t&#233; t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;e, beaucoup de trucs &#224; dire mais sans trop savoir de quoi on parle, parce que l&#224;, pour le coup je le connais bien et je ne pourrai jamais y souscrire... Demande &#224; sylko, il sait aussi de quoi je parle.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Sans avoir à péter un plomb pour quoi que ce soit, c'est rudement méconnaitre ce sport, qui est avant tout un sport d'argent, que de ne pas accepter quil y ait eu triche pendant les années Shumi-Ferrari. Et schumi n'en est absolument pas responsable, et là n'a jamais été mon propos, toutefois, je persiste à dire que ce n'est pas un pilote rapide mais il est sans aucun doute un "bon" pilote homogène, tacticien, régulier etc...
> 
> Toutefois, sur ses 7 titres, je pense qu'il y a au moins 3 qui sont litigieux, du fait des "accords" entre FIA-Ferrari concernant l'éléctronique embarquée et bien d'autres petits avantages dans leurs systèmes info...
> 
> ...





Mes propos semblant être le reflet de la société télévisée..... où je sens poindre un certain mépris..... je te laisse avec Villeneuve et vais rejoindre Besancenot et son vélo !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Bon, on recentre ? :mouais:

Pronostiques pour le 22 ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

Une belle bagarre , une sortie en beauté pour Schumi. qui félicite Alonso sur le podium.

Le podium:

1. Schumi. ( ex Ferrari)
2. Alonso ( futur McLaren)
3. Raïkonnen ( ex McLaren futur Ferrari)


----------



## doudou83 (9 Octobre 2006)

Excellent :love::love::love: !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

Tout plein de rebondissements pendant la course qui va nous laisser la langue pendante jusqu'au dernier tour.....

1/ Schumi....:love: 
2/ Alonso 
3/ Massa
4/ Button


----------



## Hurrican (9 Octobre 2006)

Raikkonen pour sa derni&#232;re chez McLaren ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Un post non-r&#233;aliste parmi les 4 derniers... cherchez un peu... 

Moi je me demande si Alonso va se battre pour la premi&#232;re place ou si il va assurer son point...


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

Ne pas déplaire aux commissaires de courses ...

Puis boucler le premier tour, on sait jamais, un accident de course et si vite arrivé au Brésil ..
Ensuite, faire en sorte de ne pas grillé son moteur .. 

C'est pas gagné, même pour un point ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Ouaip. C'est pour &#231;a que je me demande si il va avoir le panache de se battre pour la gagne. Je sais que Schumi l'aurait fait. Enfin. Je l'imagine. je pense que lui aussi. Mais parfois, j'ai des doutes.


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2006)

Disons que par le passé, Schumi. c'est donné tout les moyens pour gagner ... 

Cette fois il doit gagner, et Alonso ne pas finir ...

Massa le bon soldat ? au premier virage ... ? non j'ose pas y croire ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Merde !!! J'y ai pens&#233; aussi un moment...  Non. je crois que je n'aimerais pas du tout l&#224;...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Octobre 2006)

[Mode r&#234;ve=On]
Quel importance puisque la McLaren va fonctionner au Br&#233;sil, et que Kimi prendra les 10 points de la 1&#232;re place ! 
[Mode r&#234;ve=Off]

Quoi que s'il pleut, le r&#234;ve peut ne plus en &#234;tre un. En bon Finlandais il aime quand &#231;&#224; glisse, Iceman.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003176 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. C'est pour ça que je me demande si il va avoir le panache de se battre pour la gagne. Je sais que Schumi l'aurait fait. Enfin. Je l'imagine. je pense que lui aussi. Mais parfois, j'ai des doutes.



A mon avis il assurera son point ... mais bon, la pression, la pluie, la mécanique, tout peut arriver....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Disons que par le passé, Schumi. c'est donné tout les moyens pour gagner ...
> 
> Cette fois il doit gagner, et Alonso ne pas finir ...
> 
> Massa le bon soldat ? au premier virage ... ? non j'ose pas y croire ...



Hum hum ...... c'est de l'humour au vitriol


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Sur le forum priv&#233;, je veux bien ne rien dire mais l&#224;, c'est plus fort que moi... Arr&#234;te Hurri... Je sais que le ridicule ne tue pas, mais bon.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003481 a dit:
			
		

> Sur le forum privé, je veux bien ne rien dire mais là, c'est plus fort que moi... Arrête Hurri... Je sais que le ridicule ne tue pas, mais bon.


Qui était de loin (1 sec au tour) le plus rapide lorsqu'il pleuvait à Shangaï ?


----------



## Pifou (10 Octobre 2006)

Le problème pour Raïkkonen, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de grand prix nordique, courru sur une piste recouverte de neige et de glace avec des pneux cloutés   
Moi, je pense qu'Alonso va réaliser une course sage pour assurer son titre :king: ... et à l'inverse de _BackCat_, je pense que Schumi dans la même position en aurait fait autant, ne prenant pas le risque de perdre un titre pour l'honneur (ou le panache, c'est selon) d'un podium de plus.
Par contre, si je pense que Fernando "assurera" (enfin tout est relatif, je ne le vois pas tourner sagement en 8ème position), il me semble qu'à l'inverse Giancarlo aura la pression pour rapporter le titre constructeur ... il va falloir qu'il sorte les griffes et j'espère pour lui qu'il aura l'audace de le faire, surtout face un un Schumi et un Massa bien remontés.

... plus que tout, j'espère que l'on assistera à une vraie belle course, pas gâchée par des décisions discutables des commissaires ou de la FIA, ni par des accrochages "malheureux". Que le meilleur (les meilleurs) gagne(nt)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

> Qui &#233;tait de loin (1 sec au tour) le plus rapide lorsqu'il pleuvait &#224; Shanga&#239; ?


Avec quels pneus ??? O&#249; &#233;taient les autres en bridgestone ?
Tu me fais mourir de rire parfois... 

tu en veux combien des listes de grands prix ou Schumi lui a mis une seconde ET plus ?


----------



## duracel (10 Octobre 2006)

Il y aura de la casse, et comme pour le football, c'est l'allemand qui va gagner à la fin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003702 a dit:
			
		

> Avec quels pneus ??? Où étaient les autres en bridgestone ?
> Tu me fais mourir de rire parfois...
> 
> tu en veux combien des listes de grands prix ou Schumi lui a mis une seconde ET plus ?



Note, on a jamais eu de grand prix où ils avaient *la même* voiture, j'aurais aimé voir ça une fois quand même.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003702 a dit:
			
		

> Avec quels pneus ??? Où étaient les autres en bridgestone ?
> Tu me fais mourir de rire parfois...
> 
> tu en veux combien des listes de grands prix ou Schumi lui a mis une seconde ET plus ?


Attends, 1 seconde c'était par rapport à Alonso, le plus rapide après lui. Schumi tournait presque 3 secondes moins vite que Kimi !  
Donc même si les Michelin étaient effectivement plus efficaces sur le mouillé, je te renvoie la répartie, où étaient les autres Michelin ? 
Ce n'est pas la première fois que sous la pluie il démontre son talent. Je crois même que tu l'as vu à l'oeuvre à Spa. 
Pose toi aussi la question, pourquoi Ferrari, a t'elle décidé (depuis 2 ans déjà) d'engager Raikkonen et non Alonso ? D'après eux, parce que le finlandais était sans conteste le meilleur choix. As tu vu aussi les dernières déclarations de F.Williams à son sujet ? Etc... La gagne c'est aussi la chance, et force est de constater qu'il n'a pas été gaté jusque là ! Avec un minimum de chance, il aurait déjà deux titres en poche, çà c'est joué à rien chaque fois (une ch'tite entourloupe de la FIA sur les pneus la 1ère fois, un problème de fiabilité récurrent la 2ème). Cette année, avec Newey parti, la McLaren est une machine moyennement rapide, et même pas fiable. Quand on voit leur budget, on se demande ce que la direction de Mercedes pense de tout çà...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

De une, Alonso ne devait pas partir de Renault. il n'&#233;tait donc pas disponible. Il a voulu partir chez MacLaren, suite au manque d'annonce de la part de Renault sur leur engagement dans les ann&#233;es &#224; venir. De deux, si schumacher avait voulu continuer, Ferrari n'aurait s&#251;rement pas pris Raikkonen. Et c'est dommage, on aurait pu enfin voir. La chance c'est une chose. Les magouilles de la FIA aussi. Je rappelle aussi que la FIA a par le pass&#233; chang&#233; les r&#232;gles (notamment, d'attribution des points entre 1er et 2eme) pour enrayer l'h&#233;g&#233;monie Schumacher/Ferrari. Et c'&#233;tait une bonne chose &#224; mon avis. Pour le sport. Il y a eu des r&#232;gles qui ont avantag&#233; comme d&#233;savantag&#233;.

Bref. On verra bien l'ann&#233;e prochaine. Personnellement, j'aimerais que Massa mettre tout le monde d'accord


----------



## Hurrican (10 Octobre 2006)

Ferrari a contact&#233; Raikkonen alors qu'il &#233;tait encore sous contrat avec McLaren et non disponible (c'&#233;tait il y a 2 ans, d'o&#249; les rumeurs qui circulaient). Ross Brawn a dit clairement qu'ils n'avaient pas envisag&#233; de prendre Alonso, parce que Raikkonen leur semblait sup&#233;rieur.
L'attribution des points ? C'est bien plus vieux que &#231;&#224;.   C'est suite au sacre de Keke Rosberg que le bar&#232;me a chang&#233;, puis toutes les &#233;curies, &#224; la demande des "petites" ont demander &#224; mieux partager les points, ce qui a ouvert le classement &#224; 8 pilotes.
Et personnellement (je me trompe peut &#234;tre, mais alors de bonne foi), je n'ai pas vu la FIA faire quoi que ce soit contre le duo Ferrari/Schumacher, au contraire.
Massa ? Un tr&#232;s bon pilote, et qui a prouv&#233; cette ann&#233;e qu'il est aussi rapide que Schumacher (un peu moins constant, l&#224; l'exp&#233;rience parle). Mais je lui souhaite bon courage pour l'ann&#233;e prochaine. Il va souffrir.   A son sujet, on notera qu'il a bien laiss&#233; son N&#176;1 le d&#233;passer &#224; Suzuka. Bon c'est dans la logique des choses d'aider son &#233;quipier, mais je ne suis pas s&#251;r que si le championnat n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; en jeu, Massa ne serait pas "parti".


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2006)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ferrari a contacté Raikkonen alors qu'il était encore sous contrat avec McLaren et non disponible (c'était il y a 2 ans, d'où les rumeurs qui circulaient). *Ross Brawn a dit clairement qu'ils n'avaient pas envisagé de prendre Alonso, parce que Raikkonen leur semblait supérieur*.



Et pour cause, à l'époque (il y a deux ans), Alonso était un rooky qui n'avait que deux saison chez Renault derrière lui (2003 et 2004) avec , après avoir été pilote essayeur en 2002, et avoir réalisé une saison 2001 magnifique ... compte tenu du matériel dont il disposait chez Minardi, mais quasi invisible aux yeux des décideurs, qui ne lorgnent pas trop vers le fond de grille. Deux ans plus tard, il est en passe de devenir champion du monde pour la seconde fois. Peut-être est-il envisageable que l'opinion de Ross Brown ait depuis quelque peu changée à son sujet, non ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pour cause, &#224; l'&#233;poque (il y a deux ans), Alonso &#233;tait un rooky qui n'avait que deux saison chez Renault derri&#232;re lui (2003 et 2004) avec , apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; pilote essayeur en 2002, et avoir r&#233;alis&#233; une saison 2001 magnifique ... compte tenu du mat&#233;riel dont il disposait chez Minardi, mais quasi invisible aux yeux des d&#233;cideurs, qui ne lorgnent pas trop vers le fond de grille. Deux ans plus tard, il est en passe de devenir champion du monde pour la seconde fois. Peut-&#234;tre est-il envisageable que l'opinion de Ross Brown ait depuis quelque peu chang&#233;e &#224; son sujet, non ?




J'en ai d&#233;j&#224; vu &#234;tre deux fois champion du monde....... et retomber comme des souffl&#233;s


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> J'en ai déjà vu être deux fois champion du monde....... et retomber comme des soufflés



T'as raison, j'en connais même un qui l'a été 7 fois, et qui va aussi retomber comme un soufflé


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as raison, j'en connais même un qui l'a été 7 fois, et qui va aussi retomber comme un soufflé




Ha non, lui il tire sa révérence !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Retomber comme un souffl&#233; ? Tu t'&#233;gares 
Bon bref.

Hurrican... En 1999, les points &#233;taient encore  de 10-6-4-3-2-1. En 2000 aussi. En 2001 aussi... (je chercher, je cherche...) En 2002, toujours pareil... Et &#244; hasard... Les points changent en 2003...

Comme d'habitude quoi. Keke Rosberg. Bien s&#251;r. Ton parti pris est atterrant. tu n'aimes pas Schumacher, soit. Mais &#233;vite de dire des b&#234;tises. D'autres pourraient les r&#233;p&#233;ter et en p&#226;tir en soci&#233;t&#233;.

Quant &#224; Raikkonen. On verra ce qu'il fera l'ann&#233;e prochaine. Je le pense capable du meilleur. Et lui aura une bonne &#233;curie. Par contre, je miserais bien sur Kovailannen. &#199;a m'amuserait assez qu'il emp&#234;che ton "prot&#233;g&#233;" d'&#234;tre enfin sacr&#233; champion du monde. Mais c'est plus pour te faire bisquer que contre lui, je l'avoue.


----------



## duracel (10 Octobre 2006)

Le changement d'attibution des points (10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1) est récent, et s'applique aussi au rallye. 
Cela n'a rien à voir avec Schumacher, mais il est vrai que c'était pour réduire un peu la valeur d'une victoire en GP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4004170 a dit:
			
		

> Retomber comme un souffl&#233; ? Tu t'&#233;gares
> Bon bref.
> 
> Hurrican... En 1999, les points &#233;taient encore  de 10-6-4-3-2-1. En 2000 aussi. En 2001 aussi... (je chercher, je cherche...) En 2002, toujours pareil... Et &#244; hasard... Les points changent en 2003...



Ben l&#224;, sans que &#231;a ne remette ta d&#233;monstration en cause, 10-6-4-3-2-1, &#231;a ne date que de 2000 ou 2001, &#231;a avait &#233;t&#233; instaur&#233; pour donner une prime &#224; la victoire, avant, c'&#233;tait 9-6-4-3-2-1. Suite &#224; un championnat assez serr&#233; o&#249; le vainqueur avait emport&#233; (pas mal) moins de victoires que le second, la FIA &#224; d&#233;cid&#233; d'augmenter l'&#233;cart entre premier et second. Sauf erreur de ma part, l'ancien syst&#232;me a du pr&#233;valoir jusqu'en 1999 ou 2000. Wikip&#233;dia &#224; faux, l&#224; (je suis remont&#233; jusqu'en 92, ou ils donnent encore la premi&#232;re place &#224; 10 points).


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Le changement d'attibution des points (10-8-6-5-4-3-2-1) est r&#233;cent, et s'applique aussi au rallye.
> Cela n'a rien &#224; voir avec Schumacher, mais il est vrai que c'&#233;tait pour r&#233;duire un peu la valeur d'une victoire en GP.




http://forum.x86-secret.com/archive/index.php/t-366.html


Tu y verras que le changement d'attribution des points date bien de 2003 !


----------



## duracel (10 Octobre 2006)

La victoire &#224; 10 points, c'est depuis 1990 en F1.
Avant, c'&#233;tait 9.
Et 8 avant 1961.

Et le bar&#234;me actuel date de 2003.


edit


Momo-du-56 a dit:


> http://forum.x86-secret.com/archive/index.php/t-366.html
> 
> 
> Tu y verras que le changement d'attribution des points date bien de 2003 !


 
je n'ai jamais contest&#233; cela.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> La victoire à 10 points, c'est depuis 1990 en F1.
> Avant, c'était 9.
> Et 8 avant 1961.
> 
> ...




Mal compris alors ?? Désolée


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> La victoire &#224; 10 points, c'est depuis 1990 en F1.
> Avant, c'&#233;tait 9.



:affraid: t'es s&#251;r de &#231;a ? :affraid: pourtant, les simulations donnent 9 points &#224; la victoire jusqu'en 99


----------



## duracel (10 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: t'es s&#251;r de &#231;a ? :affraid: pourtant, les simulations donnent 9 points &#224; la victoire jusqu'en 99


 
[URL="http://didier.andlauer.free.fr/F1/1950-2000/Attributions_points.htm"]ici [/URL]on d&#233;couvre des tas d'infos. 
Ainsi, il y a des championnats o&#249; celles les X meilleurs r&#233;sulstats &#233;taient pris en compte.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Bon. On y retourne. Vous avez vraiment envie que je passe mon temps &#224; rechercher les poitns o&#249; vous vous trompez ?
1998
1997
1996
&#231;a me saoule, j'acc&#233;l&#232;re...
1991
Et hop !!! 1990 !

Donc, de 1990 &#224; 2003. Et pas 2000-2001 

Wikip&#233;dia a raison.

Une info sur 1998

Pour remonter plus loin, je vous laisse chercher. Je ne trouve pas pour l'instant, mais je suis persuad&#233; d'avoir raison


----------



## Hurrican (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4004170 a dit:
			
		

> Retomber comme un soufflé ? Tu t'égares
> Bon bref.
> 
> Hurrican... En 1999, les points étaient encore  de 10-6-4-3-2-1. En 2000 aussi. En 2001 aussi... (je chercher, je cherche...) En 2002, toujours pareil... Et ô hasard... Les points changent en 2003...
> ...


Relis moi bien chaton, tu as saisi de travers... Je t'ai dit que le décompte des points avait changé une première fois, le titre "volé" de Rosberg ayant marqué les esprits (c'était pourtant fin 1990, 8 ans après). Puis il a changé une deuxième fois, à la demande des petites écuries pour des raisons de classement et de gros sous redistribués en 2003. 
J'ai jamais dis que l'attribution actuelle datait de Rosberg.  Alors t'énerve pas comme çà, tu perds ton sang froid dès qu'on attaque ton Schumi. Qui a un parti pris ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Relis tout le fil. et tu verras que je suis tout &#224; fait correct et dans la norme. Tu devrais &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis quand tu affirmes quelque chose. Schumi n'a pas besoin de moi pour son salut. il a des chiffres qui parlent pour lui. Et entre nous, tu peux bien dire ce que tu veux sur lui  Je tiens juste &#224; ce que tu &#233;tayes ce que tu dis. L&#224;, c'&#233;tait plus que flottant.
Maintenant que c'est pr&#233;cis&#233;... &#231;a me passe au-dessus


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> [URL="http://didier.andlauer.free.fr/F1/1950-2000/Attributions_points.htm"]ici [/URL]on découvre des tas d'infos.
> Ainsi, il y a des championnats où celles les X meilleurs résulstats étaient pris en compte.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4004326 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. On y retourne. Vous avez vraiment envie que je passe mon temps à rechercher les poitns où vous vous trompez ?
> 1998
> 1997
> 1996
> ...



:sick: Mais où est passée MA décennie des 90's, j'étais persuadé que ça remontais à cinq ou six ans, que celui qui m'a piqué les dix ans qui me manquent se dénonce ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## House M.D. (13 Octobre 2006)

C'est bête à dire, mais j'espère en effet...

Et contrairement à ce qu'ont dit la plupart des détracteurs ici présents, Schumacher n'a jamais été un mauvais perdant, ni un antisportif. Certes, des moments d'humeur, ça arrive. Vous n'en avez jamais eu? D'autres n'en ont jamais eu (dois-je rappeler un certain coup de tête pour les plus footeux d'entre vous)?

En tout cas, Schumi n'a jamais eu la bassesse d'aller dégainer sur l'équipe par journal interposé... on ne peut pas en dire autant d'un certain espagnol, qui me fait penser par dessus tout à un gamin gâté (bouuuuuh, on m'a cassé mon jouet, boooouuuuuuuh, l'autre il a dit que Schumi est plus fort que moi, boouuuuuh, bouuuuuh, bouuuuuh, ouiiiiiinnnnn...).

Maintenant, pour ce qui est de la FIA, elle fait ce qu'elle veut. J'ai des fois l'impression en vous voyant débattre de voir des supporters de foot, avec leur côté énervé, et leurs "aux ch... (toilettes) l'arbitre"...


Maintenant, revenons-en au dernier sujet... le pronostic? Allez, celui d'un vrai tifosi :

1) M. Schumacher
2) F. Massa
3) K. Raikkönen
...
9) F. Alonso


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2006)

Des nouvelles du fils de mon garagiste. 

Il change de catégorie à nouveau. Ce week-end, Formule 3 Euroseries au Mans.







Bonne chance Sébastien.  Il ne sera pas seul. Il aura sa cousine, Natacha Gachnang, comme adversaire.  35 ans, à eux deux.


----------



## Hurrican (14 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Et contrairement à ce qu'ont dit la plupart des détracteurs ici présents, Schumacher n'a jamais été un mauvais perdant, ni un antisportif...


Quand il met ses adversaires hors course en les envoyant dans le décor (2 fois à Suzuka), ce qui lui a entre autre valu une annulation de tous ces points pour la saison, pour toi ce n'est pas antisportif ?  Monaco cette année, avec tout le paddock qui crie au scandale çà n'était pas antisportif ? Etc... C'est de la simple mauvaise foi ! 
Tu nous compare à des supporters de foot, et tu es le premier à te qualifier de *vrai tifosi*, et à oublier les fautes de ton champion. Faut vraiment que tu balayes devant ta porte...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Voil&#224;... Ce que je craignais est arriv&#233;. Les deux qu'il ne fallait pas mettre ensemble. Premi&#232;re et unique sommation &#224; votre intention &#224; tous les deux ! Ou vous vous mod&#233;rez vous-m&#234;mes et vous essayez de faire avancer ce fil proprement, ou c'est moi qui le fait.
Jean-Marc, &#231;a m'ennuierait vraiment


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Réunion du Conseil Mondial de la FIA à Barcelone

Que dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Réunion du Conseil Mondial de la FIA à Barcelone
> 
> Que dire ?



là? plus rien:rose:  

pour l'année d'après, ils ont prévu concours de macramé pour les 6 premiers du précédant grand prix. Le vainqueur partira de la dernière ligne avec 1 litre d'essence.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

Et l'ann&#233;e suivante, les &#233;curies devront toutes aligner des 2CV Citro&#235;n 375 cc strictement d'origine, &#224; l'exception d'une bague de bridage au niveau de l'admission, mais pneus compris, et auxquelles seront attel&#233;es des remorques de 1500 Kg :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et l'année suivante, les écuries devront toutes aligner des 2CV Citroën 325 cc strictement d'origine, à l'exception d'une bague de bridage au niveau de l'admission, mais pneus compris, et auxquelles seront attelées des remorques de 1500 Kg :mouais:



La couche d'Ozone ne s'en portera que mieux ...


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La couche d'Ozone ne s'en portera que mieux ...


 je suis pas sûr : ça doit consommer une deuxch qui tire 1500 kg à fond de quatrième :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> je suis pas sûr : ça doit consommer une deuxch qui tire 1500 kg à fond de quatrième :rateau:



surtout avec une boite à trois vitesses


----------



## duracel (19 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> surtout avec une boite à trois vitesses


 
Plus la surmultipliée, cela fait 3 et demi.


----------



## doudou83 (19 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous !!
Bon, il y a quand même une bonne nouvelle c'est la signature officielle de Franck Montagny chez Toyota comme 3è pilote . A nouveau dans la course et dans une belle écurie à fort potentiel !!!


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'en ce moment en F1, on se contente de peu ..


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2006)

J'espère que Kimi finira sur une bonne note.

Sinon j'espère que Sébastien Bourdais sera embauché par un Team ... Il va avoir son troisième titre en ChampCar (ex-Cart, ex-Indycart que je suis depuis l'époque Mansell), discipline qui n'a rien à envier à la F1 en terme de compétition


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2006)

en parlant de Kimi, d&#233;cidemment, plus &#231;a va, plus j'adore ce mec...

il est un des dernier h&#233;ros, un gentleman de la f&#234;te et de l'outrance :

&#231;a c'est de la cascade


----------



## doudou83 (19 Octobre 2006)

Finalement il est chaud bouillant le  Iceman !!


----------



## House M.D. (20 Octobre 2006)

Sur le coup je n'aime pas votre enthousiasme... certes, il s'amuse, mais bon, c'est pas tellement une belle image du pilote. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand m&#234;me Schumacher et son c&#244;t&#233; strict &#224; un pilote qui passe son temps &#224; s'amuser et &#224; boire... enfin, j'esp&#232;re que la Scuderia saura le remettre dans le droit chemin et lui faire exploiter ses qualit&#233;s de pilote (dont je ne doute pas)...


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est un pilote, jeune, talentueux. Il a le droit de s'amuser et de se laissé aller.
Maintenant il faut être très fort pour le reconnaître ...


----------



## doudou83 (20 Octobre 2006)

Hello tous !!!
BMW Sauber annonce ses pilotes pour 2007 .Pas vraiment de surprise : Nick Heidfeld et...Robert Kubica . Le 3è pilote sera Vettel 
Bonne journée


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Octobre 2006)

Ceci ne me dit rien qui vaille....... Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez...  :hein: 

_Voiture de sécurité
La procédure de la voiture de sécurité évolue et se rapproche de ce que lon voit dans les championnats américains : lorsque cette voiture prendra la piste, les stands seront "fermés" et il faudra attendre que tout le monde soit derrière la Safety Car pour pouvoir ravitailler. A la fin de la période sous voiture de sécurité, les pilotes "à un tour", qui sont sur la piste au milieu des leaders mais en réalité avec un tour de retard, devront doubler la voiture de sécurité et se mettre à la fin du rang. Ainsi, on évitera les "restart" perturbés par des retardataires, et on pourra espérer une bagarre entre les leaders dès le premier tour._


Il est loin le temps où le SC ne sortait que pour des impératifs....  Un des exemples qui me déçoit le plus c'est celui où la SC arrive au triple galop dès que 3 gouttes de pluie commencent à tomber...   Finies les courses où les voitures laissaient voler des gerbes d'eau derrière elles.... comme lors d'un Grand Prix d'Espagne.... :love:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

D'un autre côté c'est plus sûre, avec le jeune Kimmi bourré au volant de sa Ferrari


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> D'un autre côté c'est plus sûre, avec le jeune Kimmi bourré au volant de sa Ferrari



..... vu sous cet angle...... :sick:


----------



## doudou83 (20 Octobre 2006)

Enfin,on lui souhaite une belle carrière chez les rouges !!!!!! Il est très rapide donc...à suivre . Perso , je préfère toujours le bleu mais bon.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Octobre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Enfin,on lui souhaite une belle carrière chez les rouges !!!!!! Il est très rapide donc...à suivre . Perso , je préfère toujours le bleu mais bon.....




C'est vrai qu'il est rapide et que c'est un bon pilote..... un seul souci.... il a la scoumoune.... un Alesi scandinave quoi ....    C'est pénible car quand ça te colle à la peau... 

Enfin moi aussi je lui souhaite une belle carrière... ainsi qu'au "petit"*  Button :love: 




* "petit" étant purement affectif ... compte tenu de sa taille !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> ainsi qu'au "petit"*  Button :love:



Et pourtant, combien l'ont grattés, cette année, "le petit button" ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pourtant, combien l'ont grattés, cette année, "le petit button" ?




Il a eu de fortes demandes...... c'est un "button" pression


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

Bon, Momo, t'as pas fini d'appuyer sur le Button ? :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (20 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais... faut bien appuyer sur le Button, sinon on avance pas...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Il a eu de fortes demandes...... c'est un "button" pression



Momo, veux tu bien sortir du corps de pascal77. 

Rah, ces jeunes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Oui mais... faut bien appuyer sur le Button, sinon on avance pas...



Vous voulez appuyer sur le Button ? Alesi, sinon, vous serez dans les Schumacher (Special dedicace for ZRXOlive )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous voulez appuyer sur le Button ? Alesi, sinon, vous serez dans les Schumacher (Special dedicace for ZRXOlive )




merci, touché 

Demain, va y avoir du sport. Entre un qui va tout donner pour sortir en beauté et l'autre qui va vouloir prouver sa valeur... Ca va être chaud.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (21 Octobre 2006)

tu voulais pas dire plutôt: "entre un qui va tout donner pour _essayer de_ sortir _l'autre_ en beauté"...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> merci, touché
> 
> Demain, va y avoir du sport. Entre un qui va tout donner pour sortir en beauté et l'autre qui va vouloir prouver sa valeur... Ca va être chaud.




Coucou me revoilou, j'avais des ch'tits blèmes de connexion, merci Pascalou, merci Benjamin  

Comme tu dis vas y avoir une belle course et suis impatiente....    Mais je trépigne déjà en attendant la saison prochaine, car.... une Mc Laren c'est pas une Renault.....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> tu voulais pas dire plutôt: "entre un qui va tout donner pour _essayer de_ sortir _l'autre_ en beauté"...


Mais bien s&#251;r... Autre chose &#224; dire peut-&#234;tre ? :mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Octobre 2006)

Raikonnen meilleur temps dans les premiers essais libres.....

... à suivre .......  


Je rends l'antenne aux studios Mac Gé,

De votre envoyée spéciale en Armorique !


----------



## doudou83 (21 Octobre 2006)

Bon , ils sont cool ces pilotes :mouais: donc il va y avoir du sport et perso c'est ce que j' attends.La course sera disput&#233;e , on ne va pas s'endormir !!! Que le meilleur gagne , mais vive le bleu ....!!!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

1.MASSA 
2.RAIKKONEN 
3.TRULLI 
4.ALONSO 
5.BARRICHELLO 
.
.
10 . Schumi ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> 1.MASSA
> 2.RAIKKONEN
> 3.TRULLI
> 4.ALONSO
> ...




...... à cause de problèmes mécaniques pour Schumi... il faut quand même le préciser


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> ...... à cause de problèmes mécaniques pour Schumi... il faut quand même le préciser



S'il change de moteur + 10 ..ça va faire juste...pour la gagne.

Sinon le petit Massa a fait fort... avec sa combi, avec les manches aux couleurs du Brésil. 

Alonso devra faire attention au premier virage..


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> S'il change de moteur + 10 ..ça va faire juste...pour la gagne.
> 
> Sinon le petit Massa a fait fort... avec sa combi, avec les manches aux couleurs du Brésil.
> 
> Alonso devra faire attention au premier virage..




Je sais bien.... (soupirs....) mais bon... j'espère une très belle course quand même !!!!!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018859 a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr... Autre chose à dire peut-être ? :mouais:



moi ? 

noooooon...


La mouette a dit:


> Alonso devra faire attention au premier virage..


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Alonso sorti par Massa après un départ canon au premier virage ..

Fisichella qui a manqué son départ éperonne Schumi. qui passait par là..

Course neutralisée, Massa, Alonso, Fisichella out, Schumi repart dernier..et termine 8ème dans le dernier tour après l'abandon de Kimmi, sur ennuis moteur ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Alonso sorti par Massa après un départ canon au premier virage ..
> 
> Fisichella qui a manqué son départ éperonne Schumi. qui passait par là..
> 
> Course neutralisée, Massa, Alonso, Fisichella out, Schumi repart dernier..et termine 8ème dans le dernier tour après l'abandon de Kimmi, sur ennuis moteur ..



Et pour le podium, nous avons donc les deux Super Aguri en 1 et 3, avec la voiture de sécurité qui s'est prise au jeu, et termine seconde.


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pour le podium, nous avons donc les deux Super Aguri en 1 et 3, avec la voiture de sécurité qui s'est prise au jeu, et termine seconde.



Et Schumi en string à damiers pour son dernier tour d'honneur


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pour le podium, nous avons donc les deux Super Aguri en 1 et 3, avec la voiture de s&#233;curit&#233; qui s'est prise au jeu, et termine seconde.




..... &#231;a me rappelle un GP &#224; Monaco gagn&#233; par Panis...... mais il devait rester 4 ou 5 voitures en course    

Je n'ai rien contre Panis mais cette victoire m'avait toujours fait rire, un peu plus et il allait rester le seul sur la piste, voire m&#234;me sur le podium


----------



## Amok (22 Octobre 2006)

La somme donne le vertige : 2,8 milliards de dollars (2,24 milliards d'euros), c'est, selon le magazine _Business F1_, le budget investi en 2006 par les écuries de formule 1. Qu'est-ce qui pousse les constructeurs automobiles (Honda, Toyota, Mercedes-DaimlerChrysler, BMW, Renault et dans une autre mesure Ferrari) à engager de telles sommes dans une compétition devenue leur pré carré ? Quelles en sont les retombées ?


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2006)

Est-ce que les gens achètent vraiment une voiture en fonction du classement en F1 ?

Je n'y crois pas trop ...


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2006)

L'article du Monde est bien fait ,les chiffres parlent d'eux même surtout pour Ferrari .Pour les autres écuries cela doit être beaucoup moins probant !  
Pour la dernière...... ALLEZ LES VVLEUSSSSSSSSS  !!!!!


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2006)

Par contre on peut f&#233;liciter S&#233;bastien Boudais pour son troisi&#232;me titre cons&#233;cutif en ChampCar dans l'&#233;quipe de Karl Haas et Paul Newman (l'acteur, oui !). Un grand champion comme S&#233;bastien Loab !

Et puis au moins en ChampCar on a droit &#224; du sport


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2006)

Oui bravo Bourdais !!!!! et la première place du nouveau Français dans la discipline
Nelson Philippe !!!    Après avoir été champion du monde de Formule 3000 en 2002 ,champion de France de Formule 3 en 1999 et 3 titres de champion en Champ Car avec Newman/Haas,  aura t-il sa chance dans une écurie de F1 ? rien n'est moins sûr malheureusement !!!!   Allez on croise les doigts .....


----------



## Renaud theron (22 Octobre 2006)

Catastrophe, dans le 12e tour, une Torro rosso, reprise par ses vieux démons, a foncé sur un commissaire de piste qui agitait un drapeau.... Le pilote a du être amputé des deux oreilles et de la .....
Merde ça doit faire mal


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

Tu veux savoir ce qui pourrait faire mal ? :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4020517 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux savoir ce qui pourrait faire mal ? :mouais:


Ouh l&#224;, tu serais pas un peu nerveux avant la derni&#232;re course de Schumacher?


----------



## Renaud theron (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4020517 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux savoir ce qui pourrait faire mal ? :mouais:




Chat fait mal ou ça chat touille ?  :modo: 

Il faut bien que la bande ri lle... Quoiqu'au Brésil ce serait plutôt la bande au Léon.
A ce sujet (Léon) j'ai hate de pourvoir revoir un GP à Spa.:style:


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Bruyant ...

A Sao Paulo un jour de pluie ...


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

C'est quand même génial non ? Des années qu'on avait pas eu ça, un championnat qui se joue lors de la dernière course... 
Ca me rappelle un certain Schumi qui essayait d'envoyer ses concurrents directs (Damon Hill, Jacques Villeune) dans le décor lorsque ce genre de scénarios arrivaient... 

Bon en tout cas j'ai trop hâte, vivement tout à l'heure


----------



## House M.D. (22 Octobre 2006)

En ce jour sp&#233;cial, je ne dirai qu'une chose :

La F1 n'aura jamais vu une telle domination durer aussi longtemps. De tout temps, un champion en a chass&#233; un autre, et ceci chaque ann&#233;e. Il faut bien se rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence, Michael a domin&#233; la F1 durant ses 15 ann&#233;es de carri&#232;re : on ne se battait pas pour le titre, on se battait pour vaincre Schumacher, l'ind&#233;boulonnable ma&#238;tre de la discipline.

Et m&#234;me ses d&#233;tracteurs, se rendront bient&#244;t compte d'une chose l'ann&#233;e prochaine : la F1, sans Michael, &#231;a va &#234;tre beaucoup moins dr&#244;le et passionnant... il manquera une partie de la F1 pour tout le monde...

Sur ce, bonne course &#224; tous, et qu'elle soit inoubliable pour tout le monde, fan du baron rouge ou non


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Comme tu dis, on verra bien l'année prochaine ...


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> En ce jour sp&#233;cial, je ne dirai qu'une chose :
> 
> La F1 n'aura jamais vu une telle domination durer aussi longtemps. De tout temps, un champion en a chass&#233; un autre, et ceci chaque ann&#233;e. Il faut bien se rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence, Michael a domin&#233; la F1 durant ses 15 ann&#233;es de carri&#232;re : on ne se battait pas pour le titre, on se battait pour vaincre Schumacher, l'ind&#233;boulonnable ma&#238;tre de la discipline.
> 
> ...



Je suis presque un "anti-Schumi" car tout comme Alonso, je pense que Schum-Schum est un des pilotes les plus anti-sportifs de l'histoire du sport auto... *MAIS* j'ai dit "presque"... car il faut effectivement se rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence : ce mec est un g&#233;nie, l'un des meilleurs pilotes, si ce n'est LE meilleur pilote de tous les temps. Un mythe vivant quoi. Donc je respecte, m&#234;me si je n'aime pas. 

Quant &#224; savoir si il y aura une vie apr&#232;s Schumacher... ben bien s&#251;r! On disait la m&#234;me apr&#232;s Prost, Senna en F1, mais aussi dans d'autres disciplines avec Maradonna, Pel&#233;, Sampras, j'en passe et des meilleurs. Et on a eu des Zizou, des Federer, etc.
See you next year ! 

Allez, bon Grand Prix &#224; tous !!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Alonso champion :king:

C'est fini pour Schumi.


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Attends, Alonso peut encore casser son moteur... je ne lui souhaite pas hein, mais on ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver !


----------



## I-bouk (22 Octobre 2006)

Vous pensez que Shumi peu mettre Alonzo hors de la piste sans que ça ce voit ?

Oui, moi non plus je ne l'aime pas, même si c'est un génie du pilotage, il n'est pas du tu un génie de fair-play ce qui est très dommage !

Malgré tous ce qu'il a gagné, il n'a pas tout pris depuis 15 ans, oublier pas damon hill, villeneuve et mika hakkinen  tous champion de 1996 a 1999 et avant 1993, c'était plus prost Senna la bataille ! Donc il a dominé de 2000 a 2004 s'tout pas exagéré...

Quoi, comment ça, ça ce voit tant que ça que je suis content si il gagne pas ce soir ( et la c'est mal parti.. )


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

I-bouk a dit:


> Quoi, comment ça, ça ce voit tant que ça que je suis content si il gagne pas ce soir ( et la c'est mal parti.. )



Euh... oui... t'es un peu toasted là-dessus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2006)

it's done


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Bon ben ça y est, Renault est Champion du Monde de F1, et Alonso empoche son second titre...
Mais quelle course de Schumi quand même....!


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Octobre 2006)

and it's cool! yallaaaah!


----------



## House M.D. (22 Octobre 2006)

I-Bouk a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, comment &#231;a, &#231;a ce voit tant que &#231;a que je suis content si il gagne pas ce soir ( et la c'est mal parti.. )



Oui, totalement grill&#233; sur le coup...

Bon, je ne vais pas entrer dans une bataille de chiffres, je n'ai pas le c&#339;ur &#224; &#231;a ce soir... Mais plut&#244;t que de nous sortir les outsiders qui ont gagn&#233; un championnat de temps en temps durant sa carri&#232;re, je te propose de regarder les chiffres et les records de ce pilote. Apr&#232;s, si tu n'es toujours pas d'accord pour reconna&#238;tre le plus grand champion de l'histoire de la F1, alors je ne peux plus rien pour toi.

Quand &#224; toi la(n)guille, tu connais les diff&#233;rences de point de vue que nous avons, et je suis content pour toi. Malgr&#233; tout, tu sais aussi que je ne consid&#232;re pas comme un vrai champion quelqu'un qui assure par-dessus tout son titre, et fait mine d'avoir fait une bonne course en alignant son dernier temps sur celui d'un pilote qui a r&#233;ellement fait un show complet... que &#231;a soit par ses temps au tour ou par ses d&#233;passements


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

J'ai beaucoup aimé le podium...

Massa , Alonso, Button ...la relève ..

Schumi. a fait un dépassement fabuleux sur Kimmi.

A l'année prochaine le jeunes loups ...


----------



## House M.D. (22 Octobre 2006)

Bah, il y a encore l'inter-saison, et tout ce qui va avec... Mais bon, pour les courses elles-m&#234;mes, c'est vrai, &#224; l'ann&#233;e prochaine


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

On ne peut pas reprocher Alonso d'avoir assuré un minimum sa course ultime pour le titre 2006...
On a eu droit à une course de dingue de Schumacher, je n'ose même pas imaginer la lutte si il n'avait pas crevé.

Allez, après Zizou Schumi lest e 2e mythe vivant à quitter sa discipline cette année. C'est marrant, ces deux mecs ont quelques points commun : extrêmement doués, partent cette année... et sont très (parfois trop?) humains... ce qui expliquent qu'ils déchaînent les passions 

Vivement Mars 2007 ! On va voir ce que valent les jeunes sans le Baron Rouge...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Octobre 2006)

Je suis furieuse !!!!!!!!!!


J'ai beaucoup apprécié la course ; les supporters de Schumi et ceux d'Alonso sont contents mais là où le bât blesse.... c'est que la course à peine terminée, les derniers pilotes n'avaient même pas encore vu le drapeau à damier que TF1 nous zappait le podium !!!!!!

Franchement :

- c'est la fin de la saison de F1
- le départ de Schumi
- la 2ème victoire d'Alonso

et on ne nous montre même pas le podium, pas un commentaire, je suis outrée !!!


----------



## House M.D. (22 Octobre 2006)

L&#224;, je suis d'accord avec toi... &#199;a commen&#231;ait pourtant bien avec des coupures pub plus rares que d'habitude, mais ils ont tout g&#226;ch&#233; avec cette fermeture b&#226;cl&#233;e... Enfin, c'est tf1, cherche pas, j'ai tout essay&#233;, mais ils ne daignent m&#234;me pas r&#233;pondre...

Ils savent qu'on est coinc&#233;s de toute fa&#231;on, si on veut voir le GP ailleurs, faut payer, et m&#234;me en payant, si tu veux avoir le GP en France, il faut aller sur eurosport qui appartient &#224;... tf1... :/


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Octobre 2006)

Moi qui regarde la Formule 1 depuis 1990/1991 environ, nous avions &#224; cette &#233;poque syst&#233;matiquement le podium et les commentaires des trois premiers pilotes en conf&#233;rence de presse.....    o&#249; donc est ce temps ?????  

Ha j'oubliais, nous sommes syst&#233;matiquement zapp&#233;s quand il s'agit du GP du Br&#233;sil &#224; cause du d&#233;calage horaire.... Nous avons m&#234;me eu droit une fois &#224; la coupure pendant le journal de 20h !!!!!!!!!

Le prochain GP du Br&#233;sil j'irai chez ma fille en Allemagne, l&#224; au moins j'aurai la course en entier avec podium, patin et couffin !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Octobre 2006)

vive schumi!! des remontées légendaires , épiques!!  
 alonso... bof bof bof... 


vive kimi!!!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Octobre 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> vive schumi!! des remontées légendaires , épiques!!
> alonso... bof bof bof...
> 
> 
> vive kimi!!!!!




Oui vraiment Schumi a fait une dernière course magnifique :love: :love: :love: 


Tu oublies le "petit" Button aussi qui a très bien couru


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup aimé le podium...
> 
> Massa , Alonso, Button ...la relève ..
> 
> ...



Idem pour le podium.

Et oui la retransmission par TF1, c'est vraiment mauvais mais ce n'est pas nouveau non plus ...

Je suis content pour Renault parce que je pense que l'an prochain Felipe et Kimi chez Ferrari ça va faire très mal ... Pourtant je suis pas ferrariste, plutôt flèche d'argent, mais ils sont un peu dans les choux ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Idem pour le podium.
> 
> Et oui la retransmission par TF1, c'est vraiment mauvais mais ce n'est pas nouveau non plus ...
> 
> Je suis content pour Renault parce que je pense que l'an prochain Felipe et Kimi chez Ferrari ça va faire très mal ... Pourtant je suis pas ferrariste, plutôt flèche d'argent, mais ils sont un peu dans les choux ...




.... c'est bien pour ça que, personnellement, moi qui n'apprécie guère Alonso, j'attends de voir ce qu'il va faire chez Mc Laren..... 

... affaire à suivre ..... en tous les cas les "p'tits jeunes" en veulent !! Tant mieux !!


----------



## House M.D. (22 Octobre 2006)

McLaren sont r&#233;put&#233;s depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es pour avoir la poisse... Et &#224; mon avis ce n'est pas pr&#232;s de changer. Donc pour moi c'&#233;tait le dernier titre d'alonso. Et (avis personnel, je pr&#233;cise) c'est tant mieux, parce qu'il ne m&#233;rite pas plus.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Octobre 2006)

renault n'a rien de légendaire! même leurs couleurs ne sont pas immuables et vont changer selon le sponsor.

ferrari c'est la légende, 
mac laren aussi d'une certaine façon...

renault j'ai vraiment du mal à adhérer ... ( oups ! dérapage!)

bref, vive kimi chez ferrari et le décor et les mécanos pour les autres!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2006)

z'&#234;tes marrants, tous autant que vous &#234;tes...


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> z'êtes marrants, tous autant que vous êtes...



J'ai pas dis que j'étais mécontent du titre d'Alonso. C'est un bon pilote et il a eu une bonne voiture, ça aide. Je pense qu'il peut récidiver mais quand ?

Il y en a quand même deux que je regrette de voir sans récompense. C'est David Coulthard, que j'aurais tant aimé voir titré avec McLaren, parce que c'est un gars bien et très correct (un écossais, normal  ) et Jacques Villeneuve dont le talent a été gaché par de petites écuries pas à la hauteur.

Ce qui me pousse d'ailleurs à préférer le ChampCar où les gens qui ont du talent ont plus de facilité à l'exprimer car les voitures sont très proches en perf ...


----------



## I-bouk (22 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> .... je te propose de regarder les chiffres et les records de ce pilote. Après, si tu n'es toujours pas d'accord pour reconnaître le plus grand champion de l'histoire de la F1, alors je ne peux plus rien pour toi.



J'ai dit que c'était un génie du pilotage, oui c'est clair !
Les chiffres.. bof, dire qu'il a tel ou tel record sur un circuit et tellement dérisoire vue les changement de voiture tous les ans, mais oui , il a gagné beaucoup et il est ( était ) très bon , mais voilà, dire qu'il est le plus grand pilote de formule 1...
...des 10 dernier année je préciserais  

Mais après belle carrière et il la fini par un superbe grand prix


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai pas dis que j'étais mécontent du titre d'Alonso. C'est un bon pilote et il a eu une bonne voiture, ça aide. Je pense qu'il peut récidiver mais quand ?
> 
> Il y en a quand même deux que je regrette de voir sans récompense. C'est David Coulthard, que j'aurais tant aimé voir titré avec McLaren, parce que c'est un gars bien et très correct (un écossais, normal  ) et Jacques Villeneuve dont le talent a été gaché par de petites écuries pas à la hauteur.
> 
> Ce qui me pousse d'ailleurs à préférer le ChampCar où les gens qui ont du talent ont plus de facilité à l'exprimer car les voitures sont très proches en perf ...




Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi pour Coulthard et Villeneuve. Mais attention, Villeneuve l'a choisi, et quand il était chez BAR c'était quand même le pilote le mieux payé du paddock (alors que les résultats étaient médiocres). C'est lui qui a gaché sa carrière... Coulthard son problème est (était) son manque d'agressivité. Un gars trop correct en fait...


Moi je regrette notre manque de patriotisme... après on s'étonne qu'il n'y ait pas de pilotes français en F1. Mais déjà si ceux qui aiment et regardent la F1 en France ne sont pas "derrière" Renault, on comprend pourquoi dans les hautes sphères personnes n'aident les Montagny et autres Bourdet. En Italie, c'est à fond derrière Ferrari, à fond derrière Fiscico, etc. En Allemagne, c'est BM, Schumi, Heidfeld... 
Mais bon, c'est un vieux débat, on est comme ça sur quasiment tout dans l'hexagone...


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> z'êtes marrants, tous autant que vous êtes...


quand je disais ça, c'était pour pointer la mauvaise foi de beaucoup de posteurs de ce fil...
 en même temps c'est humain....
soutenir quelqu'un (quel qu'il soit !) et dire des bêtises, donc par ailleurs.....

_
P.S : pas grave; chuis de mauvaise compagnie, là... 
s'cusez moi..._


----------



## I-bouk (22 Octobre 2006)

...et Shumacher depuis une certaine demis final, j'ai du mal avec ce nom  





[]  <= si vous me chercher, je suis déjà dehors :love:


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> on comprend pourquoi dans les hautes sphères personnes n'aident les Montagny et autres Bourdet.



Bourdais 

Crois moi je suis ce petit gars depuis ses pas en IndyCar. On aimerais bien voir des français à la hauteur, mais depuis Prost et ce malheureux Alesi, bof bof bof.

Quand on pense qu'il y a eu des saisons de F1 avec 8 ou 9 pilotes français. C'est la dêche aujourd'hui !


----------



## Pifou (22 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Coulthard son problème est (était) son manque d'agressivité.


Je me demande si Fisico n'est pas dans le même cas  

Je trouve certains d'entre vous bien sévères avec Fernando : il a fait un belle course, certe prudente mais qui pourrait lui reprocher dans la position qui était la sienne :mouais: Je suis persuadé que dans la même situation un Prost ou un Schumacher en champions réfléchis n'auraient pas agi autrement  

Belle course de Schumi  la situation s'y prêtait puisqu'il n'avait rien à perdre, mais il l'a fait avec la manière en grand champion qu'il est  

Sur ces quelques mots et ce beau grand prix, bonne nuit à toutes et à tous  :sleep:


----------



## House M.D. (23 Octobre 2006)

Juste un petit mot pour te r&#233;pondre, si je critique ce qu'a fait alonso, c'est justement parce que Schumacher n'aurait pas agit de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re... Il ne r&#233;fl&#233;chit pas au titre, mais &#224; la course qu'il fait  C'est r&#233;current chez lui, et c'est &#231;a que j'aime aussi... Chaque course est importante, le titre passe apr&#232;s


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Juste un petit mot pour te répondre, si je critique ce qu'a fait alonso, c'est justement parce que Schumacher n'aurait pas agit de la même manière... Il ne réfléchit pas au titre, mais à la course qu'il fait  C'est récurrent chez lui, et c'est ça que j'aime aussi... Chaque course est importante, le titre passe après



D'ailleurs, Mika Hakkinen lui en a été très reconnaissant ! Sacrifier le titre pour une course n'est pas la marque d'un champion, Schumi, hier, dans la position d'Alonso aurait fait comme lui, mais il y a quelques années, c'est vrai qu'il était comme tu dis, et une année, il a même ruiné les espoirs et le travail de toute une saison de son équipe par ce comportement.


----------



## Pifou (23 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Juste un petit mot pour te répondre, si je critique ce qu'a fait alonso, c'est justement parce que Schumacher n'aurait pas agit de la même manière... Il ne réfléchit pas au titre, mais à la course qu'il fait  C'est récurrent chez lui, et c'est ça que j'aime aussi... Chaque course est importante, le titre passe après


 
Même réponse que _Pascal77_ : tu as peut-être raison pour le "jeune" Schumi du début des années 90 ; je reste sur ma position pour le grand champion de la fin des années 90 et des années 2000   ...


----------



## doudou83 (23 Octobre 2006)

Voilà c'est fini.... Content pour Renault , Alonso et Michelin pour sa dernière apparition en F1. Content également pour ce jeune pilote Brésilien qui gagne à domicile , pour ce podium très prometteur pour 2007 (Raikkonen pas loin)  Et bien qu'étant pas trop fan de Schumi , un coup de chapeau à ce pilote qui représente quand même :
- 7 titres de champion du monde
- 91 victoires
- 43 2è place
- 154 podiums
- 68 pole positions !!! 
 Il ne remplacera pas dans mon coeur le professeur Prost et Ayrton Senna qui de mon point de vue avaient plus de "panache" mais c'était une autre époque........   
Voilà c'est fini , vivement 2007 et vive la F1 !!!


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Pifou a dit:


> Je me demande si Fisico n'est pas dans le même cas



C'est vrai qu'on a les pilotes un peu trop "cool" (Fisico, Coulthard), les moins cool du genre "si tu veux me passer ça va être chaud mon ptit gars" (Kimi, Trulli...), et y'a les "un peu barges" (Webber par exemple).

--

Purée, Kimi chez Ferrari... j'suis un peu dégoûté...


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Voilà c'est fini.... Content pour Renault , Alonso et Michelin pour sa dernière apparition en F1. Content également pour ce jeune pilote Brésilien qui gagne à domicile , pour ce podium très prometteur pour 2007 (Raikkonen pas loin)  Et bien qu'étant pas trop fan de Schumi , un coup de chapeau à ce pilote qui représente quand même :
> - 7 titres de champion du monde
> - 91 victoires
> - 43 2è place
> ...



100% d'accord avec toi !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on a les pilotes un peu trop "cool" (Fisico, Coulthard), l--
> 
> (




J'ignore depuis qund Pifou et toi regardez la F1, mais franchement dire de Fisico qu'il est trop cool :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:  si vous saviez le nombre de cartons qu'il a pu faire au départ .... et en milieu de courses...... :hein: 

C'est simple, moi qui suis une fan de Schumacher (ha ? tout le monde le sait ??) il y a eu une époque où je regardais la grille de départ afin de regarder si Fisico n'était pas trop près de lui car je me disais qu'il allait encore froisser de la tôle !!!

Sans rire, je peux vous dire qu'il a mis de l'eau dans son vin depuis environ 1 an ou 2 pas plus !!!!


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> J'ignore depuis qund Pifou et toi regardez la F1, mais franchement dire de Fisico qu'il est trop cool :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:  si vous saviez le nombre de cartons qu'il a pu faire au départ .... et en milieu de courses...... :hein:
> 
> C'est simple, moi qui suis une fan de Schumacher (ha ? tout le monde le sait ??) il y a eu une époque où je regardais la grille de départ afin de regarder si Fisico n'était pas trop près de lui car je me disais qu'il allait encore froisser de la tôle !!!
> 
> Sans rire, je peux vous dire qu'il a mis de l'eau dans son vin depuis environ 1 an ou 2 pas plus !!!!



Ben je regarde la F1 depuis... une vingtaine d'années? 
Donc oui, Fisico s'est calmé depuis quelques temps. Il est un peu moins combatif (tout est relatif hein...) qu'à ses débuts.
Rappelle-toi, Ralph Schumacher à ses débuts... un chien fou, un dingue. Maintenant, lui aussi s'est calmé. Je peux donc dire qu'il fait parti des mecs un "peu trop cool", malgré son passif, non?
On parle au présent quoi...


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

On appelle ça l'expérience


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Oui et non...
Parce qu'en même temps, les gars ont 10-15 ans de sports mécanique derrière eux quand ils arrivent en F1 : certains étaient plus "chien fou" en F3000, d'autres plus calme en Indy...
Mais quand on voit Schumi qui était "normal" avant la F1 et qui est devenu le Pilote que l'on connait, c'est vrai que l'expérience joue pour beaucoup.


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2006)

De plus, il ne sert pas à grand chose de parler de F1 avec certain(e)s dans ces pages puisque nous nous trouvons en présence des seules détantrices du savoir... et que parfois c'est un peu difficile de faire comprendre des choses face à certains fanatismes... 
Toutefois, je ne partage pas ton point de vue sur fisico, surtout si tu le compares à Coulthard. Je crois au contraire que coulthard est un pilote efficace mais qui n'a plus eu de voiture depuis trop longtemps, alors que fisico avait largement la machine pour s'exprimer et je crains que ce ne soit devenu un pilote "lent" (tout est relatif, je ne prétends pas concurrencer :rose.


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Ah... c'est dommage, ce qui est cool avec les forums, c'est de justement se regrouper pour discuter, comparer, échanger...

C'est vrai, Fisichella a eu une sacré voiture (2 fois Champion du Monde la bagnole quand même hein) et il n'a pas su en tirer vraiment parti. Mais il a quand même aider le team à devenir champion, justement. Certains diront "c'est déjà ça"... 

Ah, David... Un de mes pilotes préférés (avec Damon Hill et Jacques Villeneuve. Je ne parle pas des Maestro Senna et Prost, eux sont des dieux ). La classe ce mec. Quand il s'était crashé en avion et qu'il était ressorti indemme, le gars avait gardé tout son flegme, s'inquiétant immédiatement pour le pilote (qui avait décédé dans l'accident ).
Bon et puis, il a une girlfriend... my God...






(sorry j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de poster une image... :rose


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2006)

UNE, tu crois...
Depuis douze ans que je le croise sur les circuits, je lui en ai vu un peu plus...


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> UNE, tu crois...
> Depuis douze ans que je le croise sur les circuits, je lui en ai vu un peu plus...



Tu vas... sur les circuits...? Tu veux dire, euh, pour de VRAI ?! :rateau:
Purée je vais te harceler par MP si tu réponds oui... 

Oui, Sir Coulthard a eu de nombreuses conquêtes (la blonde du crash en avion, wow...) mais notre belle française reste la plus jolie de toutes


----------



## duracel (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Oui, Sir Coulthard a eu de nombreuses conquêtes (la blonde du crash en avion, wow...) mais notre belle française reste la plus jolie de toutes


 

Ouah, ça c'est du chauvinisme.


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Ah, David... Un de mes pilotes préférés (avec Damon Hill et Jacques Villeneuve. (...)


 
On va être potes. Je pense la même chose.  

Ce sont des habitués du Gringo, à Villars. Certains participants de la dernière AES, reconnaîtront facilement la barre, sur la photo de droite.


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi pour Coulthard et Villeneuve. Mais attention, Villeneuve l'a choisi, et quand il &#233;tait chez BAR c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me le pilote le mieux pay&#233; du paddock (alors que les r&#233;sultats &#233;taient m&#233;diocres). C'est lui qui a gach&#233; sa carri&#232;re... Coulthard son probl&#232;me est (&#233;tait) son manque d'agressivit&#233;. Un gars trop correct en fait...


 
Villeneuve touchait effectivement un tr&#232;s bon salaire chez BAR. Par contre, ce que peu beaucoup de personnes oublient, c'est qu'il avait investit une bonne partie de sa poche, pour la cr&#233;ation de cette &#233;curie. Il &#233;tait donc normal, qu'il r&#233;cup&#232;re une partie de ses &#171;billes&#187;.

Pour certains, il donne peut-&#234;tre l'impression d'avoir g&#226;ch&#233; sa carri&#232;re. Pour d'autres, dont je fais partie, je l'aime, parce qu'il fait partie de ceux qui ont des c...  Je le connais depuis qu'il est ado et il n'a jamais chang&#233; depuis. Lorsqu'il est devenu champion du monde, il aurait pu avoir la grosse t&#234;te. Il ne l'a jamais eu. 
Il aurait pu choisir une &#233;curie de pointe, mais il a choisi le risque. Il a toujours le courage de dire ce qu'il pense. J'aime les audacieux. Malheureusement, la magouille qui r&#232;gne dans ce bas monde, a de plus en plus souvent raison d'eux. 

Dans quelques jours, il aura la chance de vivre la chose la plus importante, dans la vie d'un homme. Tout ce qu'il a v&#233;cu par le pass&#233;, lui para&#238;tront bien insignifiantes.


----------



## Pifou (23 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> J'ignore depuis qund Pifou et toi regardez la F1, mais franchement dire de Fisico qu'il est trop cool :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: si vous saviez le nombre de cartons qu'il a pu faire au départ .... et en milieu de courses...... :hein:
> 
> C'est simple, moi qui suis une fan de Schumacher (ha ? tout le monde le sait ??) il y a eu une époque où je regardais la grille de départ afin de regarder si Fisico n'était pas trop près de lui car je me disais qu'il allait encore froisser de la tôle !!!
> 
> Sans rire, je peux vous dire qu'il a mis de l'eau dans son vin depuis environ 1 an ou 2 pas plus !!!!


 
Salut _Momo_  

Ca fait quand même pas mal d'années que je m'intéresse à la F1 (dans mes souvenirs, je retrouve Lauda, Piquet et un petit jeune du nom de Prost). Il est vrai que Giancarlo a été à une époque à l'origine de pas mal d'accrochages ... je regardais moi-aussi où il se trouvait sur la grille, simplement pas forcément par rapport à Schumacher  

N'étant pas partisant d'assister à des courses de stockcars, je préfère le Fisico d'aujourd'hui  Je souhaiterai simplement pour lui et pour Renault qu'il soit un peu plus agressif ... dans la limite de ce que permet le règlement bien-sur.


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2006)

Chez Ferrari, avec Raikkonen, ça va changer de la langue de bois de Schumacher.

Le responsable de communication va avoir du boulot.


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Villeneuve touchait effectivement un très bon salaire chez BAR. Par contre, ce que peu beaucoup de personnes oublient, c'est qu'il avait investit une bonne partie de sa poche, pour la création de cette écurie. Il était donc normal, qu'il récupère une partie de ses «billes».
> 
> Pour certains, il donne peut-être l'impression d'avoir gâché sa carrière. Pour d'autres, dont je fais partie, je l'aime, parce qu'il fait partie de ceux qui ont des c...  Je le connais depuis qu'il est ado et il n'a jamais changé depuis. Lorsqu'il est devenu champion du monde, il aurait pu avoir la grosse tête. Il ne l'a jamais eu.
> Il aurait pu choisir une écurie de pointe, mais il a choisi le risque. Il a toujours le courage de dire ce qu'il pense. J'aime les audacieux. Malheureusement, la magouille qui règne dans ce bas monde, a de plus en plus souvent raison d'eux.
> ...



Purée c'est quoi ce forum où y'a des gens qui connaissent personnellement les pilotes ou qui se balladent sur les circuits...? 
Je suis littéralement en train de mourir de jalousie là...!

Bon moi Villeneuve je ne le connais pas personnellement, mais je l'ai suivi depuis l'Indycar (comment j'avais failli chialer quand il a méchament cartonné à Phoenix...). Et j'ai toujours aimé, c'est vrai que ce mec a du coeur et qu'il l'ouvre quand il le veut.

Ah... juste quand même un petit truc... il l'ouvre s'il a envie, mais la chanson, sérieux, faut qu'il arrête...


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Chez Ferrari, avec Raikkonen, ça va changer de la langue de bois de Schumacher.
> 
> Le responsable de communication va avoir du boulot.



Tu m'étonnes !!! Dans pas très longtemps on va voir Kimi dans les tabloids car il se sera fait griller à 280km/h au volant de sa Enzo, bourré... 
Plus sérieusement, c'est vrai que le ptit Raikkonen, c'est pas Hakkinen hein... Il est plus latin que scandinave


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2006)

Les finlandais sont des slaves, pas des scandinaves, point de vue "picole", c'est pas tout &#224; fait pareil ...


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

duracel a dit:


> Ouah, ça c'est du chauvinisme.



Grave !


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les finlandais sont des slaves, pas des scandinaves, point de vue "picole", c'est pas tout à fait pareil ...



On parle d'apéro ? :love:


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les finlandais sont des slaves, pas des scandinaves, point de vue "picole", c'est pas tout à fait pareil ...



Ah.... Tout s'explique !


----------



## Pifou (23 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On parle d'ap&#233;ro ? :love:


 
Dis-moi _La mouette_, tu d&#233;gaines plus vite que ton ombre &#224; la lecture de certains mots 
Tu as une recherche permanente sur tout le forum MacG&#233; sur ce mot ou quoi :rateau: 
L&#224;, m&#234;me &#224; l'heure des coucous suisses, c'est quand m&#234;me un peu t&#244;t  :love:


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Et même pas (trop) hors sujet avec les photos de Sylko


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2006)

une photo au mariage de mon meilleur ami...(si, si, j'étais témoin...) 

Voir la pièce jointe 12348


et après, surtout, on a bu...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> De plus, il ne sert pas à grand chose de parler de F1 avec certain(e)s dans ces pages puisque nous nous trouvons en présence des seules détantrices du savoir...



Même si je ne suis pas flambeuse, je préfère les dés tenteurs de l'humour comme Pascalou !!


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> une photo au mariage de mon meilleur ami...(si, si, j'étais témoin...)
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 12348
> 
> ...



Avec ses mèches blondes, il doit être pote avec Florent Pagny    

Je ne connais pas Villeneuve en dehors de ses apparitions télé-visuelles, mais je suppose que ça doit être un gars bien sympa (il parait qu'il aime ou aimait les jeux de rôles).


----------



## House M.D. (23 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Purée c'est quoi ce forum où y'a des gens qui connaissent personnellement les pilotes ou qui se balladent sur les circuits...?
> Je suis littéralement en train de mourir de jalousie là...!
> 
> Bon moi Villeneuve je ne le connais pas personnellement, mais je l'ai suivi depuis l'Indycar (comment j'avais failli chialer quand il a méchament cartonné à Phoenix...). Et j'ai toujours aimé, c'est vrai que ce mec a du coeur et qu'il l'ouvre quand il le veut.
> ...


Bah en m&#234;me temps, fr&#233;quenter les circuits, c'est pas tellement le plus dur hein 

Fr&#233;quenter les pilotes, un peu plus, mais j'ai l'honneur d'avoir rencontr&#233; celui qui m'int&#233;ressait le plus, et dans quelques temps (fin janvier) &#231;a sera le tour de son directeur de course, un fran&#231;ais... pas la peine d'en dire plus


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Octobre 2006)

Chacun ses pr&#233;f&#233;rences, aux soir&#233;es "jet set" qu'appr&#233;cient certains, je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin cet &#233;tat d'esprit :

_"En 16 ans de carri&#232;re, Michael Schumacher n&#8217;a pas ou peu chang&#233;. Ses centaines de millions d&#8217;euros r&#233;colt&#233;s aux quatre coins de la plan&#232;te n&#8217;ont pas fait de lui une star &#224; paillettes. La Formule 1 aime les jolies filles, les vies agit&#233;es. Schumi est tout le contraire. Quand d&#8217;autres courent les soir&#233;es jet set, le p&#232;re de famille amoureux de la nature pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin r&#233;unir ses copains le temps d&#8217;un match de foot, sa deuxi&#232;me passion. Avec sa femme Corinna et ses deux enfants, ils forment un couple heureux et sans histoire. 

Discret, Schumacher l&#8217;est aussi dans ses autres combats. Lorsqu&#8217;il soutient par exemple son ami Jean Todt lanc&#233; dans la lutte contre les maladies du cerveau et de la moelle &#233;pini&#232;re au sein de l&#8217;ICM."_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Tu sais Momo, je crois sinc&#232;rement que les autres ne sont pas tr&#232;s diff&#233;rents  J'en ai rencontr&#233; quelques uns et ils m'ont sembl&#233; &#234;tre des gens tout &#224; fait "normal" en dehors de leur starisation qui n'est le fait que de leurs fans ou d&#233;tracteurs. D'apr&#232;s ce que j'en sais par la(n)guille notamment, Jacques Villeneuve a lui aussi une vie de famille &#224; laquelle il tient tout naturellement et se consacre au sport et aux sorties entre amis. Et quand bien m&#234;me il en serait autrement, il ne nous appartient pas de juger leur fa&#231;on de vivre leur vie. Surtout que ce qu'on en conna&#238;t passe par le filtre des m&#233;dias. Contentons-nous de juger le spectacle sportif qu'ils nous offrent tous, et gardons nous de parler de ce que nous ne connaissons pas ou peu 
A mon tour, je ne peux parler que de Michael Schumacher que j'ai rencontr&#233; dans un moment tr&#232;s privil&#233;gi&#233; l'ann&#233;e pass&#233;e &#224; Spa et qui est tout sauf l'homme de pierre qu'on d&#233;crit. Il m'a paru tr&#232;s ouvert, sympathique, simple d'abord et... normal ! Moi qui ne suis pas habitu&#233; &#224; c&#244;toyer des personnalit&#233;s aussi c&#233;l&#232;bres j'ai &#233;t&#233; particuli&#232;rement frapp&#233; par la diff&#233;rence entre ce que j'imaginais et ce qu'il &#233;tait vraiment. Il ne mesure pas 2m20. Il n'&#233;mane aucune lumi&#232;re de lui. Quand il parle, les murs ne tremblent pas. Le vent qu'il fait en se d&#233;pla&#231;ant ne bouscule rien sur son passage. C'est quelqu'un comme vous et moi, et qui semble victime de l'int&#233;r&#234;t ou la haine que tout un chacun veut lui porter. Le revers de la m&#233;daille en quelques sortes.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Octobre 2006)

Merci BackCat pour tes sages paroles auxquelles j'adhère tout à fait, que ce soit pour les uns ou pour les autres. 

Mais il est vrai aussi qu'il y a la façon de le dire.....   ... et sans cirage de pompes, j'apprécie toujours beaucoup, même si tu me remets parfois en place.


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

> «Propriété privée», l'entrée est interdite, le site bien surveillé. Derrière le portail, c'est là, à Gland, au bord de la route Suisse et du lac Léman, que Michael Schumacher va bientôt s'installer, qu'il va sortir de sa réserve. Le néoretraité des circuits a choisi un véritable petit paradis sur terre, au milieu de la forêt, de hêtres, de chênes, de pins et de tilleuls. Directement après le Domaine Impérial, bien connu des golfeurs, après avoir passé la maison du gardien - une habitation du Moyen-Age qui permettra aux invités de Schumi de dormir après une bonne soirée - vous longez un jardin médiéval et la demeure du «Maître», en face du refuge communal. Un palace au milieu des grues qui laissera la sensation surprenante de découvrir une autre époque; sans oublier le jardin d'Eden et l'étang de la Licorne, bassin de baignade naturel de 1500 m2 avec une plage de sable et deux cascades.
> 
> Piscine intérieure avec plongeoir, hammam, sauna, salles de musculation et de cinéma, huit chambres, cinq salles d'eau, parking souterrain de 19 places et même un carnotzet. Inutile d'en rajouter, Michael Schumacher quitte Vufflens pour un autre «château». Le plus grand pilote de tous les temps s'apprête à profiter d'une vie de roi. Il projette notamment d'inviter ses futurs coéquipiers «vétérans» du FC Gland - le transfert d'Echichens est en cours - puisque l'ex-champion souhaite également construire un terrain de 85×45 m pour taper dans le ballon. Ou, qui sait, jouer au beach-volley? On ignore encore s'il aura la place d'y ajouter une patinoire pour son fils, Mick, actuellement au mouvement junior de Forward Morges et des écuries pour son épouse (qui en possède déjà de luxueuses à Givrins), reste qu'il a déjà prévu deux pompes à essence et prévoit l'installation d'une citerne de 6000 litres. Pour ses petites courses...
> 
> ...



Sources: Le Matin.ch


----------



## Majintode (24 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Bah en même temps, fréquenter les circuits, c'est pas tellement le plus dur hein
> 
> Fréquenter les pilotes, un peu plus, mais j'ai l'honneur d'avoir rencontré celui qui m'intéressait le plus, et dans quelques temps (fin janvier) ça sera le tour de son directeur de course, un français... pas la peine d'en dire plus



Bon par fréquentez les circuits, je voulais dire être en "backstage" quoi... 

T'as rencontré un pilote, et l'année prochaine tu vas voir son directeur de course... mmhhh qui ça peut bien être ? 
Bon ben si tu peux faire profiter des fans hein... :rose:


----------



## Pifou (24 Octobre 2006)

Je ne peux pas faire touner la boule à facettes pour eux pour l'instant, alors milles remerciements à _Momo_ et _BackCat_ pour leur derniers posts pleins de bon sens


----------



## House M.D. (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4022859 a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour, je ne peux parler que de Michael Schumacher que j'ai rencontré dans un moment très privilégié l'année passée à Spa et qui est tout sauf l'homme de pierre qu'on décrit. Il m'a paru très ouvert, sympathique, simple d'abord et... normal ! Moi qui ne suis pas habitué à côtoyer des personnalités aussi célèbres j'ai été particulièrement frappé par la différence entre ce que j'imaginais et ce qu'il était vraiment. Il ne mesure pas 2m20. Il n'émane aucune lumière de lui. Quand il parle, les murs ne tremblent pas. Le vent qu'il fait en se déplaçant ne bouscule rien sur son passage. C'est quelqu'un comme vous et moi, et qui semble victime de l'intérêt ou la haine que tout un chacun veut lui porter. Le revers de la médaille en quelques sortes.



Je n'aurais pas mieux résumé


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

Massa disqualifié du GP du Brésil


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Massa disqualifié du GP du Brésil



Excellent !


----------



## Majintode (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Massa disqualifié du GP du Brésil



Tu m'as fait flipper...!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Massa disqualifié du GP du Brésil




Tu fais dans le style "mouette rieuse" aujourd'hui ?


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Tu fais dans le style "mouette rieuse" aujourd'hui ?



 vu que la baraque à 3 milliards D ) du baron a pas fait l'effet escompté ..j'ai sauté sur cette occasion ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> vu que la baraque à 3 milliards D ) du baron a pas fait l'effet escompté ..j'ai sauté sur cette occasion ...




     le fait est que sur le coup moi aussi me suis dit  "c'est quoi ce nouveau scoop de la FIA"    

A mon avis t'as du faire mouche sur plusieurs d'entre nous


----------



## House M.D. (24 Octobre 2006)

J'ai eu peur aussi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> vu que la baraque à 3 milliards D ) du baron a pas fait l'effet escompté ..j'ai sauté sur cette occasion ...


Saute donc, saute donc... 

Je songe &#224; mon prochain titre aussi. Jos verstappen a une petite b.ite !!!! Mais j'ai pas encore trouv&#233; de reportage sur un bateau lui appartenant qui serait amarr&#233; dans un petit port.


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2006)

Monsieur [MGZ] BackCat  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La pub et Schumacher

J'aime bien celle de la station essence


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4024042 a dit:
			
		

> Saute donc, saute donc...
> 
> Je songe à mon prochain titre aussi. Jos verstappen a une petite b.ite !!!! Mais j'ai pas encore trouvé de reportage sur un bateau lui appartenant qui serait amarré dans un petit port.



c'est mon plus beau souvenir de grand prix, ce fameux josh... la première fois que je suis arrivé sur le circuit de Monaco, pendant les essais libres, on m'avait prété un pass-presse qui me permettait de faire le tour du circuit le long des barrières , ce que je me suis empréssé de faire. Et la première voiture que j'ai vu passer, c'était ce magnifique Verstappen qui a raté son freinage (on pourrait presque dire comme d'habitude) et qui est venu s'écraser contre la barrière à 2m de moi (le tout à +de200km/h). Je suis resté interloqué, puis ce GRAND josh est sorti de sa voiture à côté de moi, a jeté rageusement son volant s'est appuyé contre la barrière en mettant des coups de pieds dans ce qui restait de l'avant de sa voiture... Génial. J'aimais bien son comportement, celui d'un beau pilote, fou et fougueux... mais dans son cas, peu talentueux ce qui était dommage...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Octobre 2006)

bah dites donc.... ça change !! :

schumi s'en va 

ross brawn aussi ..

todt devient grand pdg de ferrari et on ne sait pas s'il sera sur le bord de piste ...

bref , ça change , ça change ..... heu ...forza ferrari!? allez honda ?? toyota avec montagny!! ? 
bref bref bref ... ça change


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Massa Champion du monde 2007 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4028665 a dit:
			
		

> Massa Champion du monde 2007 !



D&#233;j&#224; ? Ils auraient au moins pu attendre le premier grand prix de la saison pour le sacrer, l&#224;, &#231;a va se voir, que Ferrari magouille !


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Octobre 2006)

masssa!!! genial!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Pur&#233;e que j'aimerais &#231;a oui !


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2006)

ert pourquoi pas Trulli tant qu'on y est...
Si j'ai tout bien compris, l'ann&#233;e prochaine Massa va courir avec la m&#234;me voiture que Kimi... et vous pensez qu'il sera ne serait-ce qu'une fois devant???
c'est beau, mais &#231;a va faire rire les bookmakers...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Bah... On peut r&#234;ver non ? Je sais pas pourquoi, je le trouve sympa, moi.


----------



## Majintode (28 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ert pourquoi pas Trulli tant qu'on y est...
> Si j'ai tout bien compris, l'année prochaine Massa va courir avec la même voiture que Kimi... et vous pensez qu'il sera ne serait-ce qu'une fois devant???
> c'est beau, mais ça va faire rire les bookmakers...



On verra qui était le véritable chat noir (autrement appelé "poisseux") : Kimi ou McLaren... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> On verra qui était le véritable chat noir (autrement appelé "poisseux") : Kimi ou McLaren... :mouais:



Arriver après Schumacher ne sera pas facile .. à ce titre Massa est avantagé.


----------



## Majintode (28 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Arriver après Schumacher ne sera pas facile .. à ce titre Massa est avantagé.



C'est clair. Et Massa sera d'autant plus avantagé si Raikkonen casse/crève/sort une course sur deux...


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> C'est clair. Et Massa sera d'autant plus avantag&#233; si Raikkonen casse/cr&#232;ve/sort une course sur deux...



Je n'y crois pas &#224; cette l&#233;gende des malchanceux ..

Car Schumi. l'&#233;tait aussi dans ce cas...il a foir&#233; les deux derni&#232;res courses de l'ann&#233;e( au niveau m&#233;canique), l&#224; o&#249; c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s important..Schumi. la poisse ?


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2006)

bien vu, non, ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'experience et le talent, &#224; voiture &#233;gale, jouent en la faveur de Kimi, m&#234;me si je suis d'accord avec le chat, et que je trouve aussi ce Massa sympathique... Mais pour en revenir &#224; ce que j'ai toujours dit, Kimi et schumi dans la m&#234;me voiture, je ne pense pas que Schumi serait all&#233; aussi vite...


----------



## Majintode (28 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> bien vu, non, ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'experience et le talent, à voiture égale, jouent en la faveur de Kimi, même si je suis d'accord avec le chat, et que je trouve aussi ce Massa sympathique... Mais pour en revenir à ce que j'ai toujours dit, Kimi et schumi dans la même voiture, je ne pense pas que Schumi serait allé aussi vite...



Ces deux dernières années (et non ces deux dernières courses), Kimi n'a pas arrêté avec les ennuis techniques. J'espère pour lui que ça ira mieux chez Ferrari.
J'adore Raikkonen...  mais Kimi chez les rouges, personnellement ça me fout un peu les boules... ça me rend triste, aussi triste que lorsque Coulthard a quitté McLaren...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Lan(g)uille a dit:
			
		

> Kimi et schumi dans la m&#234;me voiture, je ne pense pas que Schumi serait all&#233; aussi vite...


Malheureusement, on ne le saura jamais. Kimi non plus n'a jamais eu une pointure comme co&#233;quipier pour l'instant.

Tu as d&#233;j&#224; crois&#233; Massa aussi ? Et l'avis des autres sur lui rejoint-il l'impression qu'on en a ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Mais pour en revenir &#224; ce que j'ai toujours dit, Kimi et schumi dans la m&#234;me voiture, je ne pense pas que Schumi serait all&#233; aussi vite...



Ben, si tu les met dans la m&#234;me voiture, ils seront forc&#233;ment execo. Mais c'est Mc Laren, qui avait une F1 bi place, pas Ferrari  







			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4029010 a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, on ne le saura jamais. Kimi non plus n'a jamais eu une pointure comme co&#233;quipier pour l'instant.
> 
> Tu as d&#233;j&#224; crois&#233; Massa aussi ? Et l'avis des autres sur lui rejoint-il l'impression qu'on en a ?



En tout cas, au Br&#233;sil, je ne pense pas qu'il ait gagn&#233; par hasard.


----------



## sylko (28 Octobre 2006)

Et pour changer, je vous donne des nouvelles fra&#238;ches du fils de mon garagiste. 






Sa cousine se cherche encore un peu.


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2006)

non, malheureusement je n'ai jamais crois&#233; Massa, mais peut-&#234;tre l'ann&#233;e prochaine, je crois que mon pote a retrouv&#233; qqchose &#224; faire sur le circuit... &#224; suivre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Octobre 2006)

He ben, j'&#233;tais partie deux jours &#224; Quimper  et que vois-je &#224; mon retour ????? Vous avez &#233;t&#233; 'hachement bavards  !!!    

Bon alors, moi aussi il me plait bien le ch'tit Massa... mais .... je pense Raikonnen plus performant..... toutefois, personnellement je crois que lorsque l'on a la scoumoune, en g&#233;n&#233;ral.... &#231;a perdure....

Ce qui fait que, pour 2007,  je penche plut&#244;t pour Massa &#224; cause de la malchance de Kimi.


J'ai toujours l'exemple d'Alesi qui &#233;tait pourtant un bon pilote, que ce soit chez Bennetton ou Ferrari.... il lui arrivait toujours des coups pendables....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2006)

Le probl&#232;me de Jean c'est qu'il &#233;tait pi&#232;tre metteur au point para&#238;t-il. Par contre, j'adorais son pilotage. Et son apparente sympathie aussi (je vais syst&#233;matiquement mettre apparente pour les pilotes que je n'ai vus qu'&#224; la t&#233;l&#233; parce qu'avec les potes de stars qu'il y a ici...  :rose:  ).


----------



## sylko (28 Octobre 2006)

Moi, pour 2007, je vois bien le jeune Kovalainen nous réserver quelques surprises.


----------



## House M.D. (29 Octobre 2006)

En tout cas d&#233;j&#224; qu'il change de tronche !   

Bon, pour &#234;tre s&#233;rieux, je pense que Massa a toutes ses chances... Il a beaucoup appris du Kaiser, et comme dit plus haut, il a l'avantage de l'anciennet&#233; dans la Scuderia... Il ne faut pas oublier que les voitures, tout comme les &#233;quipes, il faut apprendre &#224; les conna&#238;tre, et que &#231;a ne se fait pas en 2 tours (la seule personne que j'ai vue capable de s'adapter en 2 tours &#224; une voiture reste Schumacher, en 2 tours il a battu 2 illustres pilotes en arrivant dans 2 disciplines diff&#233;rentes, les protos et la F1, mais bon, c'est maintenant une histoire pass&#233;e...)

Le c&#244;t&#233; poisse, je penche plut&#244;t vers le fait que McLaren comme Mercedes ne savent plus depuis longtemps faire des F1 &#224; la fois fiables et rapides.

Pour ce qui est des pilotes renault, certes on va encore me traiter d'anti-renault, mais pour moi c'est fini, ils avaient des voitures limites (pour un top team, je ne les compare certes pas &#224; Super Aguri ou feue Minardi) et des pilotes corrects, maintenant ils ont perdu le pilote qui les menait.

Pour ce qui est d'alonso, il est parti chez McLaren, bon vent ! Et que les casses m&#233;caniques soient avec toi ! (d&#233;sol&#233; mais je ne peux vraiment pas le blairer...)

P.S. pour BackCat : pi&#232;tre metteur au point, c'est peu de le dire !  Maintenant comme pilote c'est clair qu'il est correct, mais on ne peut pas nier qu'il n'avait vraiment pas de chance... et si lan(g), la chance et la malchance, certains sont n&#233;s avec, que tu y crois ou non ! Ce qui n'emp&#234;che pas que c&#244;t&#233; humain, c'est quelqu'un de tr&#232;s sympathique, quoique un peu caract&#233;riel, mais c'est sa r&#233;gion natale qui veut &#231;a


----------



## sylko (29 Octobre 2006)

S&#233;bastien a termin&#233; 2e de la premi&#232;re course, avec le meilleur tour en prime, devant Sebastian Vettel (3e pilote BMW-Sauber).  






Une victoire, le jour de son 18e anniversaire, c'est ce que je lui souhaite aujourd'hui.

Sa cousine Natacha s'est class&#233;e 13e.


----------



## Alex? (29 Octobre 2006)

Il y a longtemps que je n'&#233;tais pas venu sur ce topic  10 pages de retard.

Pas que que du bon dans tout &#231;&#224;. Ca flingue les pilotes et les &#233;curies sans argument valables si ce n'est celui de l'amour aveugle pour tel pilote ou tel team et la ranceur d&#233;mesur&#233; pour les autres. Ca fait vachement avanc&#233; le schmilblic.

On va mettre tout le monde d'accord. Le Meilleur pilote de tous les temps c'est Juan Manuel Fanjio.

Parce qu'il pilotait des voitures sans &#233;lectonique, sans direction assist&#233;, que les pneux &#233;taient larges comme les pneux de v&#233;lo et qu'en mati&#232;re de s&#233;curit&#233;, c'&#233;tait le n&#233;ant.
Il a d&#233;but&#233; a carri&#232;re en F1 en 1950 &#224; l'age de 39 ans (maintenant on est &#224; la retraite avant cette age-l&#224. Il a mis 8 ans pour gagner 5 championnats (d'autres mettent 15 ans pour en gagner 7). Et il n'avait pas le permis 
5 fois champion du monde de Formule 1 : 1951, 1954, 1955, 1956 et 1957,
24 victoires en F1 pour 51 GP disput&#233;s, performance remarquable qui lui permet de d&#233;tenir toujours aujourd'hui le meilleur _classement &#224; la moyenne_ avec 47,06% devant Alberto Ascari (40,63%) et l'incontournable Michael Schumacher (36,55%).


Et pour finir, on ne dira jamais de quelqu'un qui roule un peu vite qu'il fait son schumarer ou son alonso. On dira toujours qu'il fait son Fanjio. Et cela pour l'&#233;ternit&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour cette int&#233;ressante intervention que je temp&#233;rerais malgr&#233; tout :

A l'&#233;poque de Fangio peu d'&#233;curies et de pilotes faisaient l'enti&#232;ret&#233; du championnat. Il faut imp&#233;rativement pond&#233;rer. M&#234;me s'il est ind&#233;niable que ces pilotes prenaient beaucoup plus de risques. Du moins, je dirais, "prenaient des risques diff&#233;rents". Prends toi une pelle &#224; 340 km/h on verra si tes pneus larges te sauvent la vie. Au final, je trouve que cette comparaison n'est pas &#224; faire.

Enfin, tu parais s&#251;r de toi dans ta derni&#232;re phrase, aussi, je t'enjoins de regarder &#224; nouveau Taxi 1


----------



## Alex? (29 Octobre 2006)

[quote='[MGZ]Enfin, tu parais sûr de toi dans ta dernière phrase, aussi, je t'enjoins de regarder à nouveau Taxi 1 [/quote]non merci, sans façon. On m'avait pas dit qu'on pratiquait la torture sur ce forum. Je dirais que Taxi a surfé sur la vague de la F1 actuel pour trouver une réplique bien naze.

Enfin, loin de moi l'idée de mettre le feu aux poudres. J'ai cité Fangio car dans ce que j'ai lu sur les 10 dernières pages. Tout pour Schumm, rien pour les autres. Ou l'inverse selon la personne.
Il faut rappeler qu'à l'époque le championnat comportait moins de dates mais que les pilotes roulaient dans d'autres championnats autos.

Moi, je roule pour McLaren. Les autres ne m'intéressent donc pas. Mais je reconnais que l'on était pas à la hauteur, que les autres ont mieux bossé et qu'alonso était meilleur cette année car il n'a commis aucune erreur contrairement à Schumm.
En Australie, il a tapé dans le mur alors qu'il était 4° et qu'il aurait du jouer la prudence. Monaco, évidemment. En partant dernier, il n'inscrit que 4 pts. La Hongrie où il n'a pas écouté Ross Brawn qui lui demandait de rentrer pour chausser des pneus secs. Résultat 1 pt alors qu'Alonzo avait abandonné. Il en aurait peut-être mis 4/5. 
Alonzo a bien géré son championnat. Il a eu 2 incidents sur toute sa saison et ils ne viennent pas de son fait. L'écrou en Hongrie et une casse moteur à Monza.

Personnellement, je reconnais à schumarer les qualités d'un grand pilote dû à ces 7 titres mais je ne lui donne pas le statue de Grand Champion. Il a eu des comportements sur la piste qui ne m'ont pas plu. Et les autres qui ont eu les mêmes comportements se trouvent dans le même sac que lui. Pas de parti pris. 

Vivement mars 2007. Où j'espère que les McLarens seront meilleurs, de savoir qui sera le co-équipier d'Alonso. J'attends également la 1er voiture dessiné par Newey et l'association avec le moteur Renault pour voir ce que ça donne comme le résultat. Comment les Ferraris vont-elles rebondir après leur restructuration qui est quand même importante avec le départ de Ross Brawn. Comment va se comporter Renault avec ses pilotes :  un novice et un "pré-retraité" ? bref que du bon en perspective


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2006)

Alex? a dit:


> On va mettre tout le monde d'accord. Le Meilleur pilote de tous les temps c'est Juan Manuel Fanjio.
> 
> Parce qu'il pilotait des voitures sans électonique, sans direction assisté, que les pneux étaient larges comme les pneux de vélo et qu'en matière de sécurité, c'était le néant.
> Il a débuté a carrière en F1 en 1950 à l'age de 39 ans (maintenant on est à la retraite avant cette age-là). Il a mis 8 ans pour gagner 5 championnats (d'autres mettent 15 ans pour en gagner 7). Et il n'avait pas le permis
> ...



C'est fou ce qu'on veut te tempérer sur ce sujet ! 

En ce qui me concerne, je me contenterais de te rappeler ce que J.M.F. disait lui même (en parlant d'Alain Prost, dont il se disait fervent admirateur) : "Si j'avais eu, à l'époque ou j'ai remporté mes titres, ne serait-ce que la moitié de l'opposition qu'il (AlainProst) a eu, je ne sais pas si j'aurais pu conquérir plus d'un ou deux titres" (paroles prononcées à l'occasion du quatrième sacre d'Alain Prost, alors que le journaliste insistait sur le fait qu'Alain avait emporté un titre de moins.

D'ailleurs, je pense que pour au moins deux ou trois de ses titres, le jeune M.S. pourrait dire la même chose, tant alors, sa machine dominait le plateau.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

Enti&#232;rement d'accord avec &#231;a ! Au moins pour 2004 en tout cas ! L'ann&#233;e de F1 la plus chiante qui m'ait &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e de suivre !


----------



## sylko (29 Octobre 2006)

S'il y a une chose qui m'agace au plus haut point, c'est de comparer quelque chose qui n'est justement pas comparable.
Le meilleur champion de tous les temps? Chaque temps à son champion, «e basta...» 

Comme disait ce cher Baron: «l'important c'est de participer».


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Comme disait ce cher Baron: «l'important c'est de participer».



Mmmmm ? C'est pas le "Baron rouge", qu'a dit ça, ça doit en être un autre !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

Moi je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec le baron  justement.  "Seule la victoire est belle"


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4030182 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec le baron  justement.  "Seule la victoire est belle"



De mon point de vue de spectateur, je dirais
"Seul le spectacle (quand il y en a) est beau"


----------



## House M.D. (29 Octobre 2006)

C'est clair qu'il est impossible de comparer ces deux &#233;poques, tant elles sont diff&#233;rentes... D'ailleurs Michael Schumacher n'a jamais voulu qu'on le compare &#224; Fangio, &#224; chaque fois qu'on lui faisait la remarque il ne voulait absolument pas qu'on continue dans ce sens.

Pour ce qui est des titres facilement gagn&#233;s, certes, il y en a eu...

Et pour ce qui est de la saison prochaine, elle m'inqui&#232;te aussi quand m&#234;me : il nous manque Schumi, ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; une grosse part d'inqui&#233;tude. Mais il manquera aussi Ross Brawn, le strat&#232;ge incontournable de Ferrari, ainsi que Paolo Martinelli, le cr&#233;ateur de tous les moteurs de Ferrari en F1 depuis plusieurs dizaines d'ann&#233;es !

Ces trois l&#224; vont nous manquer, c'est s&#251;r... A quel point, la saison prochaine nous le dira.


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)




----------



## sylko (29 Octobre 2006)

Finale Formule 3 Euroseries, &#224; Hockenheim, pour le jour de son 18e anniversaire, S&#233;bastien a fini sur le podium (3e). Sa cousine Natacha termine 10e. 12e Sebastian Vettel (3e pilote BMW-Sauber)
Et &#224; nouveau le meilleur tour en course, pour le fils de mon garagiste. 

Prochain gros d&#233;fi, le GP de Macao, le 19 novembre.


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

Schumacher assistant de Todt chez Ferrari


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Et pour ce qui est de la saison prochaine, elle m'inquiète aussi quand même : il nous manque Schumi, ce qui est déjà une grosse part d'inquiétude. Mais il manquera aussi Ross Brawn, le stratège incontournable de Ferrari, ainsi que Paolo Martinelli, le créateur de tous les moteurs de Ferrari en F1 depuis plusieurs dizaines d'années !



C'est pas justement le moment où tout peut arriver ... ? 
Cela fait un moment que je ne suis plus la F1 mais il y a 6/7 ans Schumacher/Ferrari figuraient parmis le haut du panier ...
Perso je me demande comment ils (pilotes/écuries) font pour aller toujours de plus en plus vite, jusqu'où s'arrêtront ils ?


----------



## House M.D. (29 Octobre 2006)

Bah je me sens un peu plus rassur&#233; apr&#232;s avoir lu la news de La Mouette


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4030381 a dit:
			
		

>



+1


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mmmmm ? C'est pas le "Baron rouge", qu'a dit &#231;a, &#231;a doit en &#234;tre un autre !



T'es b&#234;teuuuuuuuuu Pascalou    

Il n'emp&#234;che que comme vous le dites tous (ou presque) une belle course haletante, pleine de rebondissements jusqu'&#224; la tomb&#233;e du drapeau &#224; damier, c'est quand m&#234;me chouette, mais j'ai la nostalgie de la p&#233;riode o&#249; la SC ne sortait pas pour un oui pour un non, &#224; pr&#233;sent il y a trois gouttes d'eau et hop la SC est l&#224;    &#231;a g&#226;che la beaut&#233; de la course. Ego&#239;stement (peut &#234;tre) j'aimais &#233;norm&#233;ment les GP sous la pluie (pas seulement parce que Schumacher &#233;tait virtuose en la mati&#232;re... j'en entends qui chuchotent  ) mais il y avait un c&#244;t&#233; f&#233;&#233;rique &#224; voir ces grandes gerbes d'eau gicler derri&#232;re chaque voiture.... 

Je ne dis pas qu'il faille ne la mettre qu'en cas de gros accident mais il y a un juste milieu... Dans le cas contraire, je me souviens du GP des Etats Unis l'an pass&#233; je crois ou celui d'avant, o&#249; une voiture avait fait une sortie, se trouvait sur la piste.... la SC n'arrivait pas, les d&#233;panneuses non plus :hein:  L'organisation laissait beaucoup &#224; d&#233;sirer....

Quant au plus grand pilote de tous les temps, comme le dit fort bien Sylko, ne pas comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable et &#224; chaque &#233;poque son ou ses grands champions.


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous 
Nissan en F1 en 2008 ? et avec qui pour driver tout ça......Le professeur Prost !!!!!!!  Info, intox ? affaire à suivre mais j'aimerai bien.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> mais j'ai la nostalgie de la période où la SC ne sortait pas pour un oui pour un non



C'était une autre époque, maintenant, un crash, avec les débris de carbone, si elle ne sort pas pour que les commissaires passent un coup de balais sur la piste, les trois quart des autres voitures vont se mettre au tas sur crevaison. Ça nuirait aussi un peu au spectacle, nan ?


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Nissan en F1 en 2008 ? et avec qui pour driver tout ça......Le professeur Prost !!!!!!!  Info, intox ? affaire à suivre mais j'aimerai bien.......



Moi aussi !!!

:king:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (31 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'était une autre époque, maintenant, un crash, avec les débris de carbone, si elle ne sort pas pour que les commissaires passent un coup de balais sur la piste, les trois quart des autres voitures vont se mettre au tas sur crevaison. Ça nuirait aussi un peu au spectacle, nan ?



Tout à fait d'accord, je parlais surtout pour la pluie !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (31 Octobre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> il manquera aussi Paolo Martinelli, le cr&#233;ateur de tous les moteurs de Ferrari en F1 depuis plusieurs dizaines d'ann&#233;es !
> 
> Ces trois l&#224; vont nous manquer, c'est s&#251;r... A quel point, la saison prochaine nous le dira.



en effet, il avait &#233;t&#233; question que les soucis de la saison precedente venaient d'un moteur non con&#231;u par martinelli, 
mais il semble que les moteurs aient &#233;t&#233; "fig&#233;s" pour trois ans ... &#224; savoir que ceux qui ont tourn&#233; dans l'avant dernier grand prix de cette saison ne connaitront pas de specification nouvelle. donc si celui ci est du martinelli , y en a pour trois ans


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2006)

Je trouve que ce n'est pas faire éloge à Ferrari que de croire que ce ne sont que certaines personnes qui font son succès.
Il serait en effet assez grave que le succès de cette marque ne repose que sur les épaules de quelques génies, travaillant pour cette entreprise grâce aux salaires proposés.
Cela reviendrait à dire que Ferrari n'a comme seul mérite que d'avoir su offrir les meilleurs salaires aux meilleur ingénieurs/pilotes du moment, mais que finalement sans eux ils ne valent rien.

Si les résultats ne suivant pas l'année prochaines...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (31 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je trouve que ce n'est pas faire éloge à Ferrari que de croire que ce ne sont que certaines personnes qui font son succès.
> Il serait en effet assez grave que le succès de cette marque ne repose que sur les épaules de quelques génies, travaillant pour cette entreprise grâce aux salaires proposés.
> Cela reviendrait à dire que Ferrari n'a comme seul mérite que d'avoir su offrir les meilleurs salaires aux meilleur ingénieurs/pilotes du moment, mais que finalement sans eux ils ne valent rien.
> 
> Si les résultats ne suivant pas l'année prochaines...



Tu sais toi-même qu'il n'en est rien ; quand aux résultats de l'an prochain ... wait and see mais je ne me fais pas de souci


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2006)

Ferrari est une grande équipe c'est certain..

Mais ils doivent avoir un leader fort, sinon c'est la chute libre. Ils sont capables du meilleur comme du pire .... 

Ils sont trop tributaire d'une seule personne .. sans le couple Todt/Schumacher à la tête de l'équipe F1 , le moindre grain de sable va les faire douter..et redescendre ...

C'est peut-être la marque des grands ?


----------



## House M.D. (31 Octobre 2006)

Justement, le duo Todt/Schumacher est encore l&#224;...

Jean Todt est toujours directeur de la Scuderia jusqu'&#224; la fin de 2007, et Schumi est maintenant conseiller... et je ne doute pas du fait qu'il se rendra sur les circuits, au moins quelques-uns si ce n'est pas tous


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2006)

On verra tout ça l'année prochaine..


----------



## HmJ (1 Novembre 2006)

Il parait que Nissan va se mettre a la F1 ?!? Mais Renault compte continuer encore longtemps ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On verra tout ça l'année prochaine..



Je t'avoue que je piaffe d'impatience !!!!     compte tenu de tous ces changements....


----------



## doudou83 (1 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Il parait que Nissan va se mettre a la F1 ?!? Mais Renault compte continuer encore longtemps ?



OUI c'est la dernière info !  Nissan en 2008 avec comme patron le professeur Prost !!! Mais comme je le disais info ou intox ???  j'en rêve ....


----------



## doudou83 (1 Novembre 2006)

News pour les moteurs de 2007 :

Red Bull aura des Renault et Toro Rosso des Ferrari  !!!


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> News pour les moteurs de 2007 :
> 
> Red Bull aura des Renault et Toro Rosso des Ferrari  !!!



Et Williams sera motorisé par Piaggio ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Et Williams sera motorisé par Piaggio ?



Toyota je crois ...


----------



## Pifou (2 Novembre 2006)

Alex? a dit:


> Et pour finir, on ne dira jamais de quelqu'un qui roule un peu vite qu'il fait son schumarer ou son alonso. On dira toujours qu'il fait son Fanjio. Et cela pour l'éternité


 
Tu sais que c'est arrivé il y a une dizaine d'années à N. Mansell : il s'était fait arrêté sur un route anglaise pour excès de vitesse et le policier, qui ne l'avait pas reconnu, lui a déclaré "Alors, on se prend pour Damon Hill ?!" :rateau: 

Sinon pour rebondir sur tous les derniers posts, c'est certain que le début (a-minima) de la saison prochaine va être très ouverte compte tenu des innombrables changements (pilotes, moteurs, ingénieurs ...) opérés que ce soit chez Ferrari, Renault, Mc Laren, Red Bull ... (mais aussi de la stabilité de certaines autres écuries qui pourait payer).


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Novembre 2006)

*Michael Schumacher et Fernando Alonso sont voisins*

Par Daniel Bour le 3 novembre 2006 &#224; 10h37 

_ Les bords du lac L&#233;man et plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment le Comt&#233; de Vaud n&#8217;ont plus rien &#224; envier &#224; la riviera italienne ou bien encore au rocher mon&#233;gasque et cela depuis qu&#8217;un grand nombre de stars de la F1 ont d&#233;cid&#233; d&#8217;y r&#233;sider. Apr&#232;s Alain Prost, Jacques Villeneuve, David Coulthard et le septuple Champion du Monde Michael Schumacher, qui poss&#232;de une villa de 700 m2, le double Champion du Monde Fernando Alonso vient d&#8217;y acqu&#233;rir une r&#233;sidence situ&#233;e &#224; Mont-sur-Rolle.* Le pilote espagnol, apparemment fatigu&#233; de la pression des m&#233;dias dans son pays*, a d&#233;cid&#233; de s&#8217;exiler en Suisse. Les deux ennemis jur&#233;s sur la piste vont donc pouvoir envisager de faire une tr&#234;ve et pourquoi pas aller t&#226;ter le goujon ensemble._


Qu'Alonso aille habiter en Suisse &#231;a ne me choque pas du tout.... mais ce qui me fait sourire c'est son c&#244;t&#233; faux-cul justifiant son d&#233;m&#233;nagement par la fatigue de la pression des m&#233;dias !!!!  Qu'il aille en Suisse pour ne pas payer d'imp&#244;t, je comprends mais qu'il ne nous fasse pas prendre des vessies pour des lanternes !!!


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Qu'il aille en Suisse pour ne pas payer d'impôt, je comprends mais qu'il ne nous fasse pas prendre des vessies pour des lanternes !!!



Pourquoi ? tu le connais ? tu habites en Suisse ?

Si les impôts sont en effet une raison, la tranquillité, et le savoir vivre médiatique de la population Suisse laisse en effet les personnalités du sport tranquille ( et d'autres personnes en vue) ...contrairement à d'autres pays...

Il n'était pas rare de voir Phil Colins à Begnin ( en Suisse) , manger tranquille une fondue à l'auberge du village...sans gardes du corps, ou fan hystériques...

M. Schumacher joue au football à Echichen, et on lui fiche la paix.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pourquoi ? tu le connais ? tu habites en Suisse ?
> 
> Si les impôts sont en effet une raison, la tranquillité, et le savoir vivre médiatique de la population Suisse laisse en effet les personnalités du sport tranquille ( et d'autres personnes en vue) ...contrairement à d'autres pays...
> 
> ...




Non je ne le connais pas (ça ne me manque pas),
Non je ne demeure pas en Suisse, j'y vais en vacances parfois, j'ai des ami(e)s vaudois,

.. et pour le reste je ne t'ai jamais dit le contraire !!


zen....... 


P.S. Phil Collins ou autre peut venir diner ou déjeuner dans l'auberge en face de chez moi, je puis t'assurer que personne ici ne viendra l'embêter !! Il y a aussi des p'tits coins tranquilles en Armorique


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Novembre 2006)

http://www2.canoe.com/sports/nouvelles/archives/2006/10/20061029-140305.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> http://www2.canoe.com/sports/nouvelles/archives/2006/10/20061029-140305.html



Ça a pas déjà été posté à la page juste avant, ça, Momo (Allez, au hasard, par la Mouette :rateau ? :mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça a pas déjà été posté à la page juste avant, ça, Momo (Allez, au hasard, par la Mouette :rateau ? :mouais:



Ha ????? Serais-je fatiguée à ce point ???     :sleep:


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2006)

tous !!!   bon , l'actu est 1 peu calme en ce moment en F1 mais il y a celles ci :
- Vodafone sera le nouveau partenaire de McLaren Mercedes pour 2007 .Un peu de rouge sur les Marcos?
- Bernie Ecclestone a le projet d'organiser une alternance d'une année sur l'autre entre le GP de France et de Grande Bretagne des 2008 ! Les promoteurs Anglais ont déjà refusé. Pour maintenir leur date au calendrier les britons doivent moderniser leur circuit d'ici 2009 Mais ces travaux ont un coût très élevé : 57 millions de dollars !!!! Affaire à suivre 
Bonne journée


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> tous !!! bon , l'actu est 1 peu calme en ce moment en F1 mais il y a celles ci :
> - Vodafone sera le nouveau partenaire de McLaren Mercedes pour 2007 .Un peu de rouge sur les Marcos?
> - Bernie Ecclestone a le projet d'organiser une alternance d'une année sur l'autre entre le GP de France et de Grande Bretagne des 2008 ! Les promoteurs Anglais ont déjà refusé. Pour maintenir leur date au calendrier les britons doivent moderniser leur circuit d'ici 2009 Mais ces travaux ont un coût très élevé : 57 millions de dollars !!!! Affaire à suivre
> Bonne journée


 
Merci pour tes infos Doudou..... toujours très intéressantes !!!


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2006)

Parti 12e, le  fils de mon garagiste a effectu&#233; une superbe remont&#233;e, pour se classer &#224; 5 secondes du podium au Grand-Prix de Macao de Formule 3.  Dommage que la course ne comptait que 15 tours.

Sur 33 participants, S&#233;bastien &#233;tait le plus jeune. Le podium sera pour l'an prochain. 5e place pour Romain Grosjean, un Genevois qui court avec une licence fran&#231;aise.


----------



## doudou83 (19 Novembre 2006)

Bravo au gamin !!!!


----------



## doudou83 (20 Novembre 2006)

Petite news sur Juan-Pablo Montoya : 1ère course en Nascar Nexel cup à Homestead Miami De la 29è position sur sa Ganassi Dodge il arrive à la 13è place et là, touchette par l'arrière ,direction le muret et énorme crash.Voiture détruite causant un spectaculaire incendie .Le Colombien s'en sort indemme . Pour sa 1ère course dans cette catégorie il s'en souviendra:affraid:


----------



## sylko (20 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il a eu chaud.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Dans son interview, on voit qu'il &#233;tait 28&#232;me  En tout cas son style est inimitable


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4059793 a dit:
			
		

> Dans son interview, on voit qu'il était 28ème  En tout cas son style est inimitable



Ça, c'est vrai, il a toujours été "tout feu, tout flamme", ce garçon !


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2006)

Un Alesi Colombien , un poil plus chanceux


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Novembre 2006)

Il nous a fait un d&#233;but de course d'enfer Montoya !!!! Il a toujours aim&#233; se faire remarquer .....


----------



## doudou83 (20 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il a eu chaud.



Merci pour la vidéo !!


----------



## Majintode (21 Novembre 2006)

J'espère qu'un jour il reviendra en F1...


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> J'espère qu'un jour il reviendra en F1...



Après sa saison 2006 ça m'étonnerais ..mais qui sait.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> J'espère qu'un jour il reviendra en F1...




:sick: :affraid: :rateau:  :hein: 

Ceci n'engageant que moi bien entendu.


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> :sick: :affraid: :rateau:  :hein:
> 
> Ceci n'engageant que moi bien entendu.


Va falloir te "_renouveller_"....... 
Ceci n'engageant que moi bien entendu....


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Après sa saison 2006 ça m'étonnerais ..mais qui sait.



Il y a trop de monde à la porte de la F1, faut pas rêver. Et puis ce n'est pas comme s'il partait avec un titre en poche. Mansell qui a été champion de F1, puis IndyCART, n'a pas réussi à revenir. Bon ok il était un peu gros, mais son écurie n'y a pas mis beaucoup de bonne volonté


----------



## doudou83 (22 Novembre 2006)

à tous !!   En parlant de retour , il y a cette rumeur (encore une!) sur Mika Hakkinen.Il aurait effectué un test d'évaluation physique en vu d'un éventuel retour en F1 . Seul Fernando Alonso a signé un contrat de pilote chez MacLaren Mercedes pour la saison prochaine .Pour le 2è baquet le choix était sur Pedro De La Rosa ou Lewis Hamilton !!   Perso,je n'y crois pas


----------



## Majintode (22 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a trop de monde à la porte de la F1, faut pas rêver. Et puis ce n'est pas comme s'il partait avec un titre en poche. Mansell qui a été champion de F1, puis IndyCART, n'a pas réussi à revenir. Bon ok il était un peu gros, mais son écurie n'y a pas mis beaucoup de bonne volonté



Attends, Mansell il rentrait même plus dans sa monoplace...


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> J'espère qu'un jour il reviendra en F1...



Enfin quelqu'un qui sait de quoi on parle, merci majin', fais gaffe quand même ici on aime beaucoup schum...


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> à tous !!   En parlant de retour , il y a cette rumeur (encore une!) sur Mika Hakkinen.Il aurait effectué un test d'évaluation physique en vu d'un éventuel retour en F1 . Seul Fernando Alonso a signé un contrat de pilote chez MacLaren Mercedes pour la saison prochaine .Pour le 2è baquet le choix était sur Pedro De La Rosa ou Lewis Hamilton !!   Perso,je n'y crois pas




Laisse, il revient certes, mais comme un ambassadeur, pas dans le bacquet...
Et pour un vrai sponsor : Johnnie Walker
De la balle


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Enfin quelqu'un qui sait de quoi on parle, merci majin', fais gaffe quand même ici on aime beaucoup schum...



Ha bon ? On fera avec, tant pis !!!


----------



## Majintode (23 Novembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Enfin quelqu'un qui sait de quoi on parle, merci majin', fais gaffe quand même ici on aime beaucoup schum...



Je sais la(n)guille... Enfin bon, Schumi ou Juan Pablo, je dis rien ne vaut une petite soirée B A R ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Je sais la(n)guille... Enfin bon, Schumi ou Juan Pablo, je dis rien ne vaut une petite soirée B A R ...




Mais oui on sait, avec Villeneuve et Coulthard  

Remettez moi ça la patronne, une chopine et cinq verres.....


----------



## Majintode (24 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Mais oui on sait, avec Villeneuve et Coulthard
> 
> Remettez moi &#231;a la patronne, une chopine et cinq verres.....



Villeneuve et Coulthard...?? Moi j'en &#233;tais rest&#233; &#224; la soir&#233;e sympa entre m&#233;canos, discussions sur les moteurs rotatifs, etc.
"Nous n'avons pas les m&#234;mes valeeeurs"


----------



## sylko (24 Novembre 2006)

*Lewis Hamilton chez McLaren en 2007* 

*(si-reuters) Le pilote anglais Lewis Hamilton a été désigné comme coéquipier du champion du monde espagnol Fernando Alonso chez McLaren-Mercedes en 2007. Hamilton, 21 ans, deviendra ainsi le premier pilote noir à disputer le championnat du monde de formule 1. *
"C´est un rêve qui se réalise", a déclaré Lewis Hamilton, qui a remporté cette année le championnat de GP2, dont les courses ont lieu généralement en marge des Grands Prix de F1. "Courir chez McLaren était mon but depuis tout petit. Cette opportunité couronne de manière fantastique ce qui a été la meilleure année de ma carrière", a ajouté le Britannique. 
Hamilton fera équipe avec Fernando Alonso, qui a quitté Renault après avoir remporté deux titres mondiaux consécutifs. L´Espagnol Pedro de la Rosa et l´Anglais Gary Paffett seront les pilotes de test. "Depuis 1998, Lewis fait partie de notre stratégie à long terme. Nous sommes heureux de lui offrir la possibilité de réaliser son rêve de devenir pilote de F1", a déclaré Ron Dennis, le directeur de l´écurie McLaren. "Ce sera le plus grand défi de sa carrière, mais nous sommes convaincus qu´il sera capable de le relever."


----------



## sylko (24 Novembre 2006)

J'avais déjà posté, à propos du neveu de Ron Dennis.


----------



## Majintode (24 Novembre 2006)

Il est bon le petit Hamilton ?

Je l'avais vu en interview cette année, je m'attendais à un mec un peu "Juan Pablo" (ou "Kimi" ) sur les bords, mais en fait il avait l'air très calme.


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Il est bon le petit Hamilton ?



Il semblerait qu'il soit un petit génie..

Mais bon, après une saison en F1, on verra ce qu'il reste du petit génie ...


----------



## doudou83 (25 Novembre 2006)

Morning boys and girls !!!!
Merci Sylko pour l'info du jour. J'ai suivi Lewis Hamilton lors du championnat GP2 2006 car c'est vraiment un tout bon mais,entre le GP2 et la marche supérieure il y a quand même une différence .Je lui souhaite bien sûr bonne chance pour l'apprentissage..... Je suis dèçu pour Pedro De La Rosa:mouais: qui revient dans l'ombre avec Gary Paffet. 
Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le visage du nouveau ;c'était à Magny Cours juillet 2006


----------



## Majintode (25 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que la F1 c'est l'étape ultime, la plus dur sur tous les plans (sauf sur le plan financier pour le pilote ).
J'ai hâte de voir ce qu'il va donner face à Kimi et les autres !! 
(comme j'ai hâte de voir ce que Kimi va faire chez Ferrari, ce qu'Alonso va donner au volant d'une flèche d'argent, etc.   )


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Novembre 2006)

On ne peut que souhaiter bonne chance &#224; Hamilton &#224; propos duquel j'avais &#233;galement lu des informations tr&#232;s positives... wait and see...

Je crois aussi que nous attendons tous la nouvelle saison qui va &#234;tre riche en rebondissements, en suprises (bonnes ou mauvaises).. etc...

Au fait il y a t-il beaucoup de changements de pr&#233;vus dans le r&#232;glement pour 2007 ????? 


Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## doudou83 (25 Novembre 2006)

Pour le nouveau réglement 2007 voici quelques infos 

http://www.sport24.com/sport24_arti...ement_2007_les_changements_de_2007_11826.html


----------



## Majintode (25 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pour le nouveau réglement 2007 voici quelques infos
> 
> http://www.sport24.com/sport24_arti...ement_2007_les_changements_de_2007_11826.html





Le coup du safety car, c'est pas cool... Justement le fait de rentrer au stand dès que la voiture de sécurité arrivait ajoutait un peu plus de piment à la course, un peu comme en Indy ou Nascar...


----------



## House M.D. (26 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> C'est vrai que la F1 c'est l'étape ultime, la plus dur sur tous les plans (sauf sur le plan financier pour le pilote ).



Certes, ils ne paient pas forcément directement, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les jeunes pilotes ne viennent pas sans un très solide sponsor... Ce qui est bien entendu le cas d'Hamilton, qui n'échappe pas à la règle, avec Dennis comme parrain...

Et il ne faut pas oublier que les pilotes les plus profond dans le tableau, ceux des petites écuries, ne touchent rien pour certains, sauf la gloire et la possibilité de monter...


----------



## Majintode (26 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Certes, ils ne paient pas forcément directement, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les jeunes pilotes ne viennent pas sans un très solide sponsor... Ce qui est bien entendu le cas d'Hamilton, qui n'échappe pas à la règle, avec Dennis comme parrain...
> 
> Et il ne faut pas oublier que les pilotes les plus profond dans le tableau, ceux des petites écuries, ne touchent rien pour certains, sauf la gloire et la possibilité de monter...



N'oublions pas non plus qu'un pilote de petite écurie est souvent :
- soit très (très) riche, et c'est son argent qui intéresse la petite écurie.
- soit accompagné d'un sponsor assez conséquent (et qui a donc fait de lui quelqu'un d'assez important, voire riche) qui intéresse la petite écurie.

C'est ce genre de pilote qui fait que des 3e pilotes le resteront quasiment à jamais car même s'ils sont très doués, ils n'ont pas le nerf de la guerre assez costaud pour courir sur une monoplace modeste.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Le coup du safety car, c'est pas cool... Justement le fait de rentrer au stand dès que la voiture de sécurité arrivait ajoutait un peu plus de piment à la course, un peu comme en Indy ou Nascar...



... mais ne penses tu pas que c'était pénalisant pour beaucoup de pilotes ???


----------



## Majintode (26 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> ... mais ne penses tu pas que c'était pénalisant pour beaucoup de pilotes ???



C'était "le jeu"... bon de toutes façons, maintenant ils ne pourront plus...


----------



## House M.D. (26 Novembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> N'oublions pas non plus qu'un pilote de petite écurie est souvent :
> - soit très (très) riche, et c'est son argent qui intéresse la petite écurie.
> - soit accompagné d'un sponsor assez conséquent (et qui a donc fait de lui quelqu'un d'assez important, voire riche) qui intéresse la petite écurie.
> 
> C'est ce genre de pilote qui fait que des 3e pilotes le resteront quasiment à jamais car même s'ils sont très doués, ils n'ont pas le nerf de la guerre assez costaud pour courir sur une monoplace modeste.



Certes ils sont riches pour la plupart... Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'un sponsor est riche que le pilote lui-même l'est... attention aux raccourcis...


----------



## Majintode (26 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Certes ils sont riches pour la plupart... Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'un sponsor est riche que le pilote lui-même l'est... attention aux raccourcis...



Sans vouloir partir dans un débat sans fin, il ne faut pas non plus abuser... Ok tous les pilotes n'ont pas le salaires d'un Schumi ou d'un Villeneuve, mais par rapport au commun des mortels ils sont tous "blindés" comme on dit. Un Tiago Montero touche environ 250 000$ par an, et c'est pratiquement le moins bien payé. Et ça, c'est *hors sponsors et autres*. 
Donc lorsqu'un pilote "moyen" arrive en F1 avec un bon gros sponsor, oui, tu peux être quasiment sûr que le pilote a un peu de sous en poche...


----------



## House M.D. (27 Novembre 2006)

Le train de vie n'est pas le m&#234;me non plus, mais bon, comme tu dis, &#231;a peut &#234;tre un d&#233;bat sans fin


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]jraDOab3OWE&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Novembre 2006)

Merci La mouette, sympatoche ta vidéo !!


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Je pensais que cela ferait plaisir à certains par ici   

J'ai bien rigolé lorsque j'ai vu la tête de Ralph à 14 ans


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je pensais que cela ferait plaisir à certains par ici
> 
> J'ai bien rigolé lorsque j'ai vu la tête de Ralph à 14 ans



.... oui il fait "gros poupon" .... quant au père, Michaël lui ressemble beaucoup.

Si tu en as d'autres comme ça concernant d'autres pilotes, tu peux y aller !!


----------



## doudou83 (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je pensais que cela ferait plaisir à certains par ici
> 
> Merci La Mouette c'est topissime !!!


----------



## Majintode (27 Novembre 2006)

C'est dingue quand même... Deux frangins qui font du kart ensemble, et quelques années plus tard, ils sont tous les deux en F1...
Encore merci pour la vidéo la Mouette


----------



## House M.D. (28 Novembre 2006)

Snifff... l'&#233;motion de voir les deux fr&#232;res ensemble... Sachant que l'un est retir&#233; de la F1, et surtout qu'ils ne peuvent plus se voir maintenant, &#231;a fout un peu le blues...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Snifff... l'émotion de voir les deux frères ensemble... Sachant que l'un est retiré de la F1, et surtout* qu'ils ne peuvent plus se voir maintenant*, ça fout un peu le blues...



Qu'entends-tu par là ??? Sur un plan géographique ??? Si c'est ça, je pense qu'ils ont de quoi se prendre un billet d'avion pour aller passer le week end chez l'un ou chez l'autre


----------



## doudou83 (28 Novembre 2006)

Pour me faire pardonner .. une petite vidéo des essais de Magny cours 2006 .Pour avoir assisté pendant 3 jours au grand "cirque" l'ambiance ,les bruits étaient ceux là .Bon,le caméraman me donne un peu le tournis mais c'est quand même sympa en attendant l'année prochaine !!

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=186048313767324761&q=F1


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

Merci  &#231;a n'emp&#234;che pas de pouvoir donner son avis, hein ?  Juste le temp&#233;rer


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2006)

Me souviens même plus, ce que j'avais écrit.   

Que c'est bon de vieillir.


----------



## House M.D. (29 Novembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Qu'entends-tu par là ??? Sur un plan géographique ??? Si c'est ça, je pense qu'ils ont de quoi se prendre un billet d'avion pour aller passer le week end chez l'un ou chez l'autre



Ils ne s'entendent plus, pour être exact


----------



## sylko (29 Novembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Ils ne s'entendent plus, pour &#234;tre exact


 
Sur la vid&#233;o de La Mouette, on peut constater que c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; le cas &#224; l'&#233;poque.  

Pas tapper BackCat.


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Novembre 2006)

Häkkinen va participer à une journée d'essais avec McLaren Mercedes, jeudi sur le circuit de Catalunya. Le Finlandais, deux fois champion du monde, n'a plus piloté en F1 depuis le Grand Prix du Japon 2001. Il apportera son expérience pour le développement de la nouvelle monoplace.


----------



## House M.D. (29 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Sur la vidéo de La Mouette, on peut constater que c'était déjà le cas à l'époque.
> 
> Pas tapper BackCat.



Bah disons qu'en piste, il n'y a pas de frère, qu'il soit vrai ou faux...


----------



## doudou83 (1 Décembre 2006)

Hello boys and girls !!!
Mika  Hakkinen a bouclé 79 tours du circuit de Barcelone. Après avoir mis un terme à sa carrière en F1 en 2001,il était de retour dans le baquet de la MacLaren Mercedes. Cette parenthèse de 5 ans et ses 38 ans l'ont mis à 3 secondes du meilleur temps de Luca Badoer au volant de sa...Ferrari . Affaire à suivre ...


----------



## sylko (1 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys and girls !!!
> Mika Hakkinen a bouclé 79 tours du circuit de Barcelone. Après avoir mis un terme à sa carrière en F1 en 2001,il était de retour dans le baquet de la MacLaren Mercedes. Cette parenthèse de 5 ans et ses 38 ans l'ont mis à 3 secondes du meilleur temps de Luca Badoer au volant de sa...Ferrari . Affaire à suivre ...


 

Une très bonne analyse...


----------



## Majintode (1 Décembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Une très bonne analyse...



Ils n'y vont pas avec le dos de la cuillère...


----------



## doudou83 (5 Décembre 2006)

*Avis aux Clermontois(e) 
*Le 12 décembre prochain, Michelin fêtera son double titre mondial 2006. La place de Jaude sera le terrain des animations mises en place par Michelin. L'avenue Julien restera fermée pour laisser libre champs au pilote maison Heikki Kovalainen pour une spectaculaire démonstration. Du beau bruit en perspective !!!
Petits veinards


----------



## ultrabody (5 Décembre 2006)

Iceman gagnerait la saison prochaine 51 millions  ... soit environ 1 millions  par semaine..

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

De quoi briser la glace :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

Monteiro chez Spyker


----------



## doudou83 (7 Décembre 2006)

A Jerez les écuries étaient au travail. Lewis Hamilton (MacLaren) a mis un terme à la domination de Ferrari en "pétant" un super temps devant Fisichella et Barrichello
1- Hamilton 78tours      1.18684
2- Fisichella   63tours    1.19685
3- Barrichello 111tours  1.19784
6- Massa  60 tours        1.20046

@+


----------



## Majintode (7 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> A Jerez les écuries étaient au travail. Lewis Hamilton (MacLaren) a mis un terme à la domination de Ferrari en "pétant" un super temps devant Fisichella et Barrichello
> 1- Hamilton 78tours      1.18684
> 2- Fisichella   63tours    1.19685
> 3- Barrichello 111tours  1.19784
> ...



Comme dirait Ron Dennis : "That kid can drive !"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Lewis Hamilton (MacLaren) a mis un terme à la domination de Ferrari



....... Est ce que le terme ne serait pas un peu pompeux ???? ......


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Faut pas voir le mal partout momo


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

elle voit pas le mal partout, elle voit *: Rouge*

Ce n'est que les essais préliminaire, ça ne présage pas forcément de ce que sera la saison.

Coucou Momo


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Décembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> elle voit pas le mal partout, elle voit *: Rouge*
> 
> Ce n'est que les essais préliminaire, ça ne présage pas forcément de ce que sera la saison.
> 
> Coucou Momo




Coucou Olivier, bah vi c'est bien ce que je pensais, il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué....    


_BackCat : Faut pas voir le mal partout momo _

Meuh non, tu le sais bien !!   


N'empêche que j'attends la nouvelle saison avec impatience !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Coucou Olivier, bah vi c'est bien ce que je pensais, il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tu&#233;....
> 
> 
> _BackCat : Faut pas voir le mal partout momo _
> ...



Cela dit, tu as sans doute mal interpr&#233;t&#233; ses propos : doudou voulait dire "la domination de Ferrari sur ces essais", pas sur la saison &#224; venir. 

Pour la saison, c'est pas Mc Laren qui va s'en charger, c'est Renault !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, tu as sans doute mal interprété ses propos : doudou voulait dire "la domination de Ferrari sur ces essais", pas sur la saison à venir.
> 
> Pour la saison, c'est pas Mc Laren qui va s'en charger, c'est Renault !




Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je te sens bien moqueur sur ce coup là !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4083879 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas voir le mal partout momo


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je te sens bien moqueur sur ce coup là !!!!



Rhoooo ... Ch'sais pô faire :rose:


----------



## doudou83 (9 Décembre 2006)

:love::love: &#231;a d&#233;marre au quart de tour ,g&#233;nial !!!!!  Bien s&#251;r la saison 2007 sera tout autre chose. 
Ah il me tarde d&#233;j&#224; !!!  coucou Momo !


----------



## House M.D. (9 Décembre 2006)

Pour la saison 2007 nous verrons bien en effet... Je trouve en tout cas qu'il y a pas mal de nouvelles forces en pr&#233;sence, capables de bousculer la normale... Nous verrons bien


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> :love::love: &#231;a d&#233;marre au quart de tour ,g&#233;nial !!!!!  Bien s&#251;r la saison 2007 sera tout autre chose.
> Ah il me tarde d&#233;j&#224; !!!  coucou Momo !




 Doudou,

Toujours int&#233;ress&#233;e par tes infos... m&#234;me si je vais fouiner &#233;galement de mon c&#244;t&#233;.

C'est certain que &#231;a d&#233;marre au quart de tour.... &#231;a promet dans quelques mois   

_A l'attention du trublion sur sa p&#233;toire : je ne pense pas que Renault soit aussi performant cette saison _


----------



## mamyblue (10 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> :love::love: ça démarre au quart de tour ,génial !!!!! Bien sûr la saison 2007 sera tout autre chose.
> Ah il me tarde déjà !!! coucou Momo !





Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Doudou,
> 
> Toujours intéressée par tes infos... même si je vais fouiner également de mon côté.
> 
> ...


Oui ça va être intéressant Momo et doudou coude à coude


----------



## doudou83 (11 Décembre 2006)

boys and girls !!  Spéciale dédicace pour Momo.Un peu de rouge en attendant mars 2007 :love:  C'était à Magny Cours 16/07/2006 .La compression abîme un peu la photo 




​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben voil&#224; !!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Décembre 2006)

Merci Doudou le rouge nous va si bien !!!


----------



## doudou83 (11 Décembre 2006)

C'est à dire surtout à toi !:love:  moi c'est plutôt le bleu,le gris,le blanc...:love:


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2006)

Bourdais en F1 ?


----------



## doudou83 (11 Décembre 2006)

Super info   Ah ce serait sympa de le voir en F1 !!!


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2006)

Sur le coup c'est un fran&#231;ais que j'aimerais bien voir... Vivement qu'on en sache plus


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Sur le coup c'est un français que j'aimerais bien voir... Vivement qu'on en sache plus



Oui mais pas dans n'importe quelle écurie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Roh punaise... Je n'approuve pas toujours Jean Todt et n'ai pas d'affection particuli&#232;re pour lui en dehors de ce que j'&#233;prouve par rapport &#224; sa r&#233;ussite professionnelle, mais bon sang que je me retrouve l&#224;-dedans :
"_"Tout le monde ne m'aime pas, mais c'est partiellement de ma faute, car je n'ai pas n&#233;cessairement l'envie d'&#234;tre appr&#233;ci&#233; par les gens m&#233;diocres. Je sais que je peux &#234;tre d&#233;sagr&#233;able," poursuit Jean Todt."_

J'aurais aim&#233; le dire moi-m&#234;me 

Sinon, &#231;a a peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t et c'est l&#224;...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087795 a dit:
			
		

> Roh punaise... Je n'approuve pas toujours Jean Todt et n'ai pas d'affection particuli&#232;re pour lui en dehors de ce que j'&#233;prouve par rapport &#224; sa r&#233;ussite professionnelle, mais bon sang que je me retrouve l&#224;-dedans :
> "I]"Tout le monde ne m'aime pas, mais c'est partiellement de ma faute, car je n'ai pas n&#233;cessairement l'envie d'&#234;tre appr&#233;ci&#233; par les gens m&#233;diocres. Je sais que je peux &#234;tre d&#233;sagr&#233;able," poursuit Jean Todt."[/I]
> 
> J'aurais aim&#233; le dire moi-m&#234;me
> ...


Mais c'est vrai que c'est tout toi! 
Je suis certain que tu peux la reprendre &#224; ton compte discr&#232;tement, personne n'y verra rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis certain que tu peux la reprendre à ton compte discrètement, personne n'y verra rien.



Lui, saura ! :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

D'o&#249; la citation accol&#233;e &#224; son auteur


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Lui, saura ! :mouais: :hein:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4088069 a dit:
			
		

> D'où la citation accolée à son auteur



Des modérateurs avec une éthique tout part en vrille sur ce forum.


----------



## sylko (12 Décembre 2006)

Vraiment un gros plouc ce Briatore...



*  Renault rejette la demande de McLaren pour Alonso

*​



 [SIZE=+1]
F[/SIZE]LAVIO Briatore a d&#233;clar&#233; qu&#8217;il est fortement improbable que Fernando Alonso puisse quitter Renault en avance pour rejoindre McLaren.
 Malgr&#233; la r&#233;cente demande publique de Martin Whitmarsh, le patron de Renault F1 a r&#233;v&#233;l&#233; que McLaren ne lui avait jamais parl&#233; et a insist&#233; sur le fait qu&#8217;il n&#8217;avait m&#234;me pas pens&#233; &#224; rel&#226;cher Alonso.
 "_Je pense que McLaren s&#8217;est tromp&#233; d&#8217;adresse_", dit Briatore dans la &#8217;Gazzetta dello Sport&#8217;. "_S&#8217;ils voulaient Alonso, ils auraient d&#251; en parler &#224; Renault, pas aux journalistes._"
 "_Quoi qu&#8217;il en soit, je n&#8217;ai m&#234;me pas pens&#233; &#224; cette possibilit&#233;, je ne crois pas que &#231;a soit si important pour le destin du monde. J&#8217;ai envoy&#233; mes voeux de No&#235;l &#224; Fernando, car &#224; l&#8217;arriv&#233;e du printemps, nous allons le battre avec la mani&#232;re !_"


----------



## maxpower (12 Décembre 2006)

En même temps c'est un traitre ce Alonso, toute l'equipe se met derrière lui il est double champion du monde, c'est un pourri il veut toujours plus de fric , Mclaren n'est plus compétitif depuis plusieurs saisons, qu'il arrete de nous casser les bonbons avec son Mclaren.

C'est comme si Loeb decidait comme ça de changer d'écurie pour passer sur Hyundai.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> En même temps c'est un traitre ce Alonso, toute l'equipe se met derrière lui il est double champion du monde, c'est un pourri il veut toujours plus de fric , Mclaren n'est plus compétitif depuis plusieurs saisons, qu'il arrete de nous casser les bonbons avec son Mclaren.
> 
> C'est comme si Loeb decidait comme ça de changer d'écurie pour passer sur Hyundai.



Oh que voilà une analyse erronée !  

Alonso à décidé de quitter Renault lorsque qu'il a été rendu public que Carlos Ghosn allait succéder à Louis Schweitzer, de nombreux analystes de l'époque ayant prédit que Ghosn ne maintiendrait pas la participation de Renault au championnat du monde de formule 1.

Lorsque Ghosn s'est engagé à maintenir Renault en F1 jusqu'en 2008 au moins, il avait envisagé de revenir dans le giron de Renault, mais c'était trop tard, il avait signé chez Mc Laren, et Renault avait signé avec ses pilotes.

Il faut éviter les jugements à l'emporte pièce quand on a pas tous les éléments du dossier.:mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh que voilà une analyse erronée !
> 
> Alonso à décidé de quitter Renault lorsque qu'il a été rendu public que Carlos Ghosn allait succéder à Louis Schweitzer, de nombreux analystes de l'époque ayant prédit que Ghosn ne maintiendrait pas la participation de Renault au championnat du monde de formule 1.
> 
> ...




Oui mais justement, si à cause de la succession de Schweitzer _*de nombreux analystes avaient prédit que...*_ ; tu ne crois pas qu'Alonso aurait pu attendre un peu pour être certain de ces prédictions, conclusion il est passé pour un traître et ça lui collera à la peau, de plus à ce moment là, il criait haut et fort que son arrêt aux stands qui lui avait fait perdre tant de temps, était un coup monté de la part de Renault... ce qui n'a rien arrangé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh que voil&#224; une analyse erron&#233;e !
> 
> Alonso &#224; d&#233;cid&#233; de quitter Renault lorsque qu'il a &#233;t&#233; rendu public que Carlos Ghosn allait succ&#233;der &#224; Louis Schweitzer, de nombreux analystes de l'&#233;poque ayant pr&#233;dit que Ghosn ne maintiendrait pas la participation de Renault au championnat du monde de formule 1.
> 
> ...



pascal, je ne dirais qu'une chose: tu es juste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Oui mais justement, si &#224; cause de la succession de Schweitzer _*de nombreux analystes avaient pr&#233;dit que...*_ ; tu ne crois pas qu'Alonso aurait pu attendre un peu pour &#234;tre certain de ces pr&#233;dictions, conclusion il est pass&#233; pour un tra&#238;tre et &#231;a lui collera &#224; la peau, de plus &#224; ce moment l&#224;, il criait haut et fort que son arr&#234;t aux stands qui lui avait fait perdre tant de temps, &#233;tait un coup mont&#233; de la part de Renault... ce qui n'a rien arrang&#233; !!!



Que ce soit clair, lorsqu'on est un jeune pilote titr&#233; une fois et en passe d'un second titre, et que l'hypoth&#232;se est avanc&#233;e qu'on se retrouve sans volant apr&#232;s le second titre, ou alors dans une &#233;curie de fond de grille, puis qu'un Ron Dennis s'am&#232;ne avec un contrat en or massif, juste &#224; ce moment en disant "c'est maintenant ou jamais que tu signes", il ne doit pas &#234;tre facile "d'attendre un peu".

Cel&#224; dit, mon propos, l&#224;, trois posts au dessus, visait &#224; r&#233;tablir certains faits. A la lumi&#232;re de ces faits, vous vous faites une opinion, moi, tant qu'elle n'est pas bas&#233;e sur des infos erronn&#233;es ou tronqu&#233;es, &#231;a me va.


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Que ce soit clair, lorsqu'on est un jeune pilote titré une fois et en passe d'un second titre, et que l'hypothèse est avancée qu'on se retrouve sans volant après le second titre, ou alors dans une écurie de fond de grille, puis qu'un Ron Dennis s'amène avec un contrat en or massif, juste à ce moment en disant "c'est maintenant ou jamais que tu signes", il ne doit pas être facile "d'attendre un peu".
> 
> Celà dit, mon propos, là, trois posts au dessus, visait à rétablir certains faits. A la lumière de ces faits, vous vous faites une opinion, moi, tant qu'elle n'est pas basée sur des infos erronnées ou tronquées, ça me va.



Et oui Pascal tu as raison!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Que ce soit clair, lorsqu'on est un jeune pilote titré une fois et en passe d'un second titre, et que l'hypothèse est avancée qu'on se retrouve sans volant après le second titre, ou alors dans une écurie de fond de grille, puis qu'un Ron Dennis s'amène avec un contrat en or massif, juste à ce moment en disant "c'est maintenant ou jamais que tu signes", il ne doit pas être facile "d'attendre un peu".



C'est vrai, mais, si ma mémoire est bonne, et si je me trompe tu me l'indiqueras, il me semble qu'une fois qu'il a eu signé chez Mc Laren et qu'il a su que finalement Renault continuait la saison prochaine il a voulu faire volte-face et ça, si c'est vrai, ce n'est guère élégant.


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas faux aussi !! coucou Momo


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2006)

Et Momo tu reprendras bien un peu de rouge :love:




​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Décembre 2006)

_Doudou_ : _Et Momo tu reprendras bien un peu de rouge_ :love:


Merci Doudou :love:   J'en reprends sans mod&#233;ration  ... quelle ivresse !!! Je ne m'en lasse pas... tellement je la trouve belle !!


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Décembre 2006)

oh, une fiat!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Décembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> oh, une fiat!


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais, si ma mémoire est bonne, et si je me trompe tu me l'indiqueras, il me semble qu'une fois qu'il a eu signé chez Mc Laren et qu'il a su que finalement Renault continuait la saison prochaine il a voulu faire volte-face et ça, si c'est vrai, ce n'est guère élégant.


Momo, je n'aurais pas dit mieux &#224; chacune de tes interventions... Tout est dit...


----------



## doudou83 (18 Décembre 2006)

tous !! bon , c'est un peu calme la F1 en ce moment. Alors quelques photos souvenir,ce ne sont pas des rouges  (coucou les filles... )mais elles sont bien belles quand même nan !!!!!







*Gary Paffett en essais privés au Paul Ricard 05/2006






Alonso à Magny Cours 16/07/2006


*​


----------



## House M.D. (18 Décembre 2006)

Toujours jolies ces photos... :love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (19 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> tous !! bon , c'est un peu calme la F1 en ce moment. Alors quelques photos souvenir,ce ne sont pas des rouges  (coucou les filles... )mais elles sont bien belles quand même nan !!!!!
> 
> *Gary Paffett en essais privés au Paul Ricard 05/2006*​
> *Alonso à Magny Cours 16/07/2006*​


Oui doudou elles sont très belles tes photos souvenir, même si elles sont pas rouges   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

Ok ok... J'vais prendre quelques minutes pour rajouter du rouge d&#232;s que possible l&#224;-dedans alors


----------



## doudou83 (19 Décembre 2006)

*Camions rouges...





*​


----------



## doudou83 (19 Décembre 2006)

Une derni&#232;re avant de d&#238;ner    Je viens de m'apercevoir que la compression a d&#233;truit l&#233;g&#232;rement les couleurs !! dommage !!




​


----------



## House M.D. (19 Décembre 2006)

Raaaaah, ce rouge met de bonne humeur... :love:

&#199;a reste pour moi l'un des motor home les plus efficaces en tout cas quand ils le ram&#232;nent, pas de d&#233;penses superflues en F1 chez Ferrari...


----------



## melaure (20 Décembre 2006)

Ah c'est horrible ce rouge, ca pollue complêtement le paysage. Que fait Nicolas Hulot !!!


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

On dirait des bus Londoniens


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> On dirait des bus Londoniens




....... qui malheureusement ont été supprimés !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> ....... qui malheureusement ont été supprimés !



Ben évidemment, puisque Ferrari les a piqués pour faire ses motor homes


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben évidemment, puisque Ferrari les a piqués pour faire ses motor homes



T'es nounouille Pascaleuuuuuuuuuuuu  

N'empêche qu'ils étaient beaux ces bus :love: :love: :love:  J'ai de vieux souvenirs d'ado ... bon bref...


----------



## doudou83 (21 Décembre 2006)

*Motorhome Bmw Sauber (moins joli)









*
​


----------



## doudou83 (21 Décembre 2006)

*Hommage au gros détail qu'il ne fallait pas oublier  







*​


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2006)

Merci doudou83 tes photos sont superbes


----------



## Pifou (21 Décembre 2006)

Vraiment merci _doudou_ pour tes magnifiques photos  
Celle sur laquelle on voit les camions de face m'amuse beaucoup  : le bus (enfin je suppose) parait minuscule à côté des autres "monstres" :rateau: 

Et pendant que j'y pense, passez tous de bonnes fêtes  :love:


----------



## doudou83 (21 Décembre 2006)

*Merci pour vos encouragements   Un dernier "bus" que j'avais trouvé bien sympa .Une écurie avec quelques moyens en Porsche supercup......

*




​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Décembre 2006)

Merci Pifou pour nous faire rêver un instant..... :love: :love:  et merci Pifou, bonnes fêtes également à tous.


----------



## House M.D. (21 Décembre 2006)

Wow, en effet, "quelques" moyens... Avoir Duba&#239; comme sponsor est tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s utile... !


----------



## mamyblue (21 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Merci pour vos encouragements  Un dernier "bus" que j'avais trouvé bien sympa .Une écurie avec quelques moyens en Porsche supercup......*


Vraiment superbe doudou :love: Merci pour toutes les belles photos que tu fais et que tu partage avec nous


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2006)

-Spyker officialise lAllemand Adrian Sutil comme 2e pilote, aux côtés de Christijan Albers! Champion de F3 au Japon.



- Scott Speed incertain chez Toro Rosso 

La suite


----------



## doudou83 (22 Décembre 2006)

Et oui il y a des surprises !!!!!   l'argent devient de plus en plus déterminant pour le choix des pilotes !! c'est bien dommage car on passe à côté de jeunes talentueux :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (23 Décembre 2006)

Mornig boys and girls !!
Alors la news du jour: Audi veut devancer Mercedes en 2007 en championnat Allemand de DTM . Plusieurs noms circulent : Jacques Villeneuve et Juan Pablo Montoya.  A suivre!!!


----------



## Majintode (23 Décembre 2006)

D'après di Montezemolo, Kimi sera champion de F1 dès l'année prochaine... Tout ce qui lui fallait cette année c'était une bonne voiture, et maintenant il l'a.

_"It must be said that in 2005 Kimi would have been champion if he'd had a more reliable car. He broke down five times while always in the lead. The time for him to win the championship is now."_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Décembre 2006)

http://www.f1-instinct.com/2006/12/23/le-noel-de-nos-pilotes


----------



## doudou83 (26 Décembre 2006)

J'aimerai bien les voir dans le haut du tableau en 2007 



















​


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

Joyeux anniversaire Michael Schumacher




Michael Schumacher


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Janvier 2007)

Oui je savais que c'était aujourd'hui mais c'est sympa d'avoir mis un post !! :love: 

Par contre cette nouvelle qui m'a bien déçue, les circuits suivants seront absents de la saison 2007 :

- Nürbürgring
- Imola



http://www.sports.fr/fr/cmc/f1/200635/saint-marin-a-la-trappe-_105511.html


----------



## doudou83 (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonne année à tous les fans de F1 et que cette nouvelle saison soit aussi palpitante que celle écoulée !!!!! Alors pour les fans de la couleur ROUGE ,la date c'est ...... le 14 janvier !!!! 
La Scuderia Ferrari lèvera le voile sur sa nouvelle monoplace, le 14 janvier prochain, sur le circuit de Fiorano. C'est ce que l'agence de presse italienne _ANSA_ affirme aujourd'hui.

Ce n'est que le lendemain que cette nouvelle monoplace effectuera ses premiers tours de roue, toujours à Fiorano, avec Felipe Massa aux commandes.

Kimi Raikkonen, le futur équipier de Massa chez Ferrari, devrait piloter cette monoplace un peu plus tard, probablement la semaine suivante.


----------



## sylko (10 Janvier 2007)

*Ancien pilote chez BMW-Sauber, le Canadien Jacques Villeneuve participera aux prochaines 24 Heures du Mans au volant d'une Peugeot 908 diesel HDi. Outre le champion du monde 1997 de Formule 1, l'écurie française compte sur cinq autres pilotes pour former les deux équipages qui défendront ses couleurs au Mans les 16 et 17 juin. 

Il ne manque plus que ce trophée à son palmarès. 

Ce week-end, il disputera les 24 heures... de Villars 
*


----------



## doudou83 (11 Janvier 2007)

Merci Sylko  et pour être complet ,les 2 équipes Peugeot pour les 24h du Mans seront:
Villeuve-Lamy-Gené et Bourdais-Minassian-Sarrazin .
Une autre info d'ordre économique: Bahrain Mumtalakat Holdind cy va racheter 30% du groupe Britannique MacLaren. L'actionnariat sera celui ci :
-40% Daimler Chrisler
-30% Mumtalakat Holding cy
-15% Ron Dennis
-15% Tag Group Holding
Par ailleurs l'équipe dirigeante restera inchangée.


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2007)

Ca s'approche vite cette saison. Je dis qu'il faut encourager les outsiders. allez Lotus !!!


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

*Présentation de la Ferrari F2007*




La suite: ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> *Présentation de la Ferrari F2007*
> 
> http://www.leblogauto.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/Pascal_MICHEL/ferrari_F1_2007_2.jpg​
> La suite: ici



Tiens, elle est rouge ... Ça change un peu ! :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (15 Janvier 2007)

Hello tous !!!   merci La Mouette pour les infos  Quelques infos en +

 





 Zoom
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  La voici, la nouvelle F2007
[/FONT]   La Scuderia Ferrari a présenté sa nouvelle monoplace, aujourd'hui à Fiorano. Il s'agit de la F2007, la 53e monoplace construite par Ferrari pour le Championnat du monde de F1.

Cette monoplace, qui en interne porte le nom de projet 658, est le résultat de l'interprétation de Ferrari du règlement 2007, notamment au niveau de la sécurité (nouveaux crashs tests frontaux et latéraux). Ferrari ayant dû renforcer la résistance de sa monoplace aux chocs, elle prend une dizaine de kilos par rapport à la précédente 248F1.

Parmi les différences entre la 248F1 et la F2007, on peut encore remarquer la nouvelle suspension avant qui est innovante, principalement du point de vue de l'aérodynamique. On peut encore noter d'autres modifications aérodynamiques au niveau des flancs et à l'arrière.

La F2007 a aussi un empattement plus important que la 248F1. La boîte de vitesses est toujours en carbone et les suspensions arrière sont identiques à celles vues l'année dernière sur la 248F1. Ferrari a cependant un programme de développement en cours afin d'adapter ces suspensions aux nouveaux pneus Bridgestone.

Le moteur est pratiquement identique à celui de la fin de l'année dernière, puisque la FIA a imposé un gel de son développement, mais il y a néanmoins quelques petites modifications: la chambre de combustion, les soupapes et les conduits d'aspiration et de sortie afin d'optimiser la courbe du couple. Tout cela a été fait en pensant au régime limité par le règlement à 19.000 tours/minute au maximum.                      


D'autres choses ont encore été modifiées dans le moteur 056: les pistons, les jets de refroidissement de ces pistons, l'entrée et la sortie des fluides (huile et eau) et certains accessoires afin de faciliter l'intégration du 056 dans la F2007.

 La F2007 devrait effectuer ses premiers essais demain sur le circuit de Fiorano. La monoplace sera confiée à Felipe Massa.

*Le châssis:*
 En matériaux composites. Nid d'abeille avec fibre de carbone
Boîte de vitesses longitudinale Ferrari
Commande semi-automatique séquentielle à contrôle électronique
Sept vitesses + marche arrière
Différentiel autobloquant
Freins autoventillés en carbone
Longueur: 4545 mm
Largeur: 1796 mm
Hauteur: 959 mm
Empattement: 3135 mm
Voie avant: 1470 mm
Voie arrière: 1405 mm
Poids avec eau, huile et pilote: 600 kg
Roues avant et arrière: 13"

*Moteur:*
Type: 056
Nombre de cylindres: 8
Bloc moteur en aluminium (microfusion): V 90°
Nombre de soupapes: 32
Distribution pneumatique
Cylindrée: 2398 cm3
Alésage: 98 mm
Poids: moins de 95 kg
Injection électronique Magneti Marelli
Allumage électronique statique Magneti Marelli


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Janvier 2007)

Merci La Mouette et Doudou !!!!!!!!!!   P'tain elle est belllllllllllllllllllle cette voiture !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... rouge :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 



(pour Pascalou :   )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

Ouch...






Jolie aussi je trouve


----------



## doudou83 (15 Janvier 2007)

Jolie ohhhhh que oui !! j'ai hâte de la voir de visu !!!!


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Elle fait peur  






La suite: ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Elle fait peur
> 
> http://www.leblogauto.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/APierrick/Mclaren/Mclaren_av.jpg
> 
> La suite: ici




Ben, c'est surtout à ceux qui verront l'autre côté, qu'elle fera peur, parce que ce côté là, c'est derrière eux qu'ils le verront, dans les rétros !


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Tiens Vodafone a quitté la Ferrari pour McLaren


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tiens Vodafone a quitté la Ferrari pour McLaren



Les rats quittent le navire ? (Momo )


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/5438/carbmwlaunchzdr01160107ju7.jpg
> 
> http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/3665/carbmwlaunchzdr03160107nf6.jpg



Marrant, sur la première, j'ai mis trois secondes à me demander où finissait la voiture et où commençait le mur du fond (côté avant)


----------



## doudou83 (16 Janvier 2007)

Ah !!! ceux là aussi je les aime bien   pas grand changement sur les couleurs.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Marrant, sur la première, j'ai mis trois secondes à me demander où finissait la voiture et où commençait le mur du fond (côté avant)



change d'écran...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les rats quittent le navire ? (Momo )



Tiens, la nouvelle Renault est déjà tombée en panne   

http://www.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/070116181900.shtml?nl=newsletter


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Bon. C'est pas r&#233;cent. C'est peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me pas int&#233;ressant, mais je ne sais pas quo ien faire &#224; part le virer ou en faire profiter d'autres.

"&#199;a" p&#232;se 18 Mo et c'est un poster (dirait-on) de toutes les monoplaces de 1950 jusqu'&#224; 2004.

Et c'est => l&#224;


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133691 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. C'est pas récent. C'est peut-être même pas intéressant, mais je ne sais pas quo ien faire à part le virer ou en faire profiter d'autres.
> 
> "Ça" pèse 18 Mo et c'est un poster (dirait-on) de toutes les monoplaces de 1950 jusqu'à 2004.
> 
> Et c'est => là




Merci BackCat, c'est peut être mon côté "dinosaure" qui fait que j'apprécie beaucoup


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Tiens, la nouvelle Renault est déjà tombée en panne
> 
> http://www.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/070116181900.shtml?nl=newsletter



En panne mais devant les Toyota quand même...


----------



## doudou83 (17 Janvier 2007)

boys and girls !!!!!        Tout savoir sur *BMW SAUBER *.1 peu long mais top ! Décidement je les aime bien !!   revient Jacques........

Le calendrier 2007 de la Formule 1 prévoit *17* Grands Prix, comme cela  a été le cas pour la dernière fois en 2002. Le record a été atteint en 2005 avec 19 courses. 

 Pour la première fois depuis *1975*, aucun pays ne sest vu attribuer deux  Grands Prix. 

 Lors de chaque week-end de Grand Prix, léquipe dexploitation sur place comprend environ *80* personnes, services logistique, marketing, presse et traiteur compris. 

À lannonce de la reprise par BMW en été 2005, léquipe de Hinwil comptait 275 membres. Fin 2006, ils étaient déjà 400, fin 2007, ils devraient être *430*. Leffectif à Munich est inchangé et compte près de 300 personnes. 

 Pour les Grands Prix disputés hors dEurope, léquipe BMW Sauber envoie environ *32* tonnes par fret aérien, dont quatre châssis (trois, plus un mulet) et six moteurs, trois à cinq jeux de pièces de rechanges, les jantes, les outils, les ordinateurs, les radios avec écouteurs ainsi que léquipement du stand. Tout est chargé sur trois palettes de dix pieds et dans quatre igloos, soit des conteneurs aériens géants. 

 Le parc de véhicules pour chaque Grand Prix disputé en Europe comprend *5* camions au départ de Hinwil et un camion transportant les moteurs au départ de Munich. 

 La structure daccueil du team est transportée par *7* camions dont quatre font partie intégrante de cette structure astucieuse.  				    


*37* écrans plasma sont branchés dans la zone daccueil. 40 kilomètres de câbles assurent lalimentation en courant et des réseaux. Douze personnes mettent 36 heures pour installer la structure daccueil. 

 En 2006, une moyenne de 120 kilogrammes de viande, de 70 kilogrammes de poisson, de 60 kilogrammes de pâtes ainsi que *1600* petits pains ont été consommés, entre autres, chaque week-end de GP dans la structure daccueil du team. 

 Le volant est aussi un ordinateur et une centrale de commande. Les pilotes peuvent surveiller au moins *15* fonctions sur le visuel. Dont des informations de base comme le rapport engagé, le régime, la réserve dessence et différentes températures. La palette de commande des vitesses est implantée sous le volant. Le volant intègre de plus les boutons pour la radio des stands, le bidon de boisson et la sélection du programme de la gestion moteur et des réglages du différentiel
 Une équipe consomme un maximum de *1200* litres de carburant, 60 à 80 litres dhuile moteur et jusquà 30 litres dhuile de boîte au cours dun week-end de Grand Prix. 

La température dans le cockpit est en moyenne de *50* degrés. 

 Pendant chaque Grand Prix, un pilote de Formule 1 perd en moyenne *2* kilos. 

  Un casque de Formule 1 moderne est en carbone et ne doit pas peser plus de *1800* grammes pour respecter le règlement. 

Pour fabriquer un baquet de Formule 1, on réalise dabord un moule en mousse par injection de billes de polyuréthane, dans laquelle le pilote sassoit. Lempreinte est scannée, puis le baquet correspondant est façonné en carbone, puis revêtu. La fabrication prend environ 20 heures de travail, le siège fini pèse environ *3000* grammes. 

 La F1.06 est passée en 2.6 secondes environ de 0 à 100 km/h et en *5.5* secondes environ de 0 à 200 km/h. 

 Au freinage maximal à partir dune vitesse de 200 km/h, la BMW Sauber F1.06 a eu besoin de *55* mètres pour simmobiliser. 

 Lors des manuvres de freinage maximal et dans les virages rapides, les pilotes sont soumis à des forces atteignant *5* g. 

 Elément protecteur, le monocoque est en fibres de carbone dont jusquà *60* couches se superposent dans certaines zones. Une fibre de carbone a une épaisseur denviron 6 micromètres. Le monocoque ainsi formé est soumis à trois ou quatre cuissons successives dans le four autoclave. 

Les disques et plaquettes de frein en carbone ont besoin dune température de service dau moins 550 à 650 °C. Lors dun freinage, ils atteignent plus de *1000* degrés.  

 Les pneus de Formule 1 peuvent atteindre une température de *130* degrés. Au-delà de cette valeur, ils risquent de former des cloques. 

 Après une course, il faut au moins *8* heures de travail à léquipe pour démonter une voiture, vérifier et/ou échanger différents composants, puis remonter la voiture. 

 Lassemblage du moteur BMW prend environ *120* heures de travail. 

 Près de *200* exemplaires du moteur BMW de F1 sont construits pour les essais sur banc, les tests et les courses. 
Le moteur BMW P86/7 se compose denviron 1100 pièces différentes. En tout, il comprend environ *5000* pièces. 

 Dans le cadre des modifications autorisées, le P86/7 a été décliné du moteur P86 homologué et adapté au régime maxi. de *19.000* tr/mn fixé par le règlement. 

 Sur le BMW P86/7, laccélération maximale des pistons atteint *10000* fois laccélération de la pesanteur. La vitesse des pistons atteint une pointe de 40 mètres par seconde  un piston effectue donc le zéro à 100 km/h en 0,3 millième de seconde. Une force de près de 3 tonnes agit alors sur la bielle. La vitesse moyenne des pistons est denviron 26 mètres par seconde. 

 Sur léchappement, la température atteint jusquà *950* degrés, dans le système pneumatique, la température de lair peut grimper à 250 degrés. À une distance de course moyenne de 300 kilomètres, le V8 BMW produit environ *6,5* millions dallumages par Grand Prix. 

Lorsque la voiture rentre au stand pendant les séances dessais ou lors des qualifications, des échantillons dhuile sont prélevés et soumis à une étude spectrométrique au stand. Les traces de métal dans lhuile fournissent des informations importantes sur létat du moteur. 

*22.281*, cest le nombre de kilomètres que le BMW Sauber F1 Team  a parcourus en course pendant la saison 2006. 

*43.659*, cest le nombre de kilomètres dessais accumulés de janvier jusquà la fin de la saison. 

 Lors de sa première saison, le team a réussi à placer une voiture dans les points à *15* reprises, il a décroché deux podiums (Heidfeld a terminé troisième à Budapest et Kubica à Monza.) 

 Cest à *19* reprises quun pilote de léquipe BMW Sauber a réussi à disputer  la dernière phase des qualifications. 

* Daprès communiqué BMW Sauber F1 Team*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Janvier 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> revient Jacques........




:hein:  :rose: :mouais: :sick:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Tiens, la nouvelle Renault est déjà tombée en panne
> 
> http://www.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/070116181900.shtml?nl=newsletter





Momo-du-56 a dit:


> :hein:  :rose: :mouais: :sick:


J'aime bien ta passion... et j'adore ta mauvaise foi, Momo....  
Par exemple :
Tu serais pas du genre à affirmer que si ton uf au plat est raté et s'étale lamentablement, c'est passqu'il y avait deux jaunes quand tu as cassé la coquille ?!....  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> En panne mais devant *les Toyota* quand même...



Devant *la Williams*, il n'y a pas que moi, qui ai besoin de lunettes, dis donc !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'aime bien ta passion... et j'adore ta mauvaise foi, Momo....
> Par exemple :
> Tu serais pas du genre à affirmer que si ton uf au plat est raté et s'étale lamentablement, c'est passqu'il y avait deux jaunes quand tu as cassé la coquille ?!....  :love:



Non peut être pas..... quoi que....    mais je me console.... mon mari est pire que moi mais  ma brave femme de mère a plusieurs longueurs d'avance sur lui   

Alors je me dis vraiment que je suis une petite joueuse dans ce registre


----------



## House M.D. (20 Janvier 2007)

Je te soutiens &#224; 10000000&#37; Momo...    

En tout cas, joli r&#233;sum&#233;, mais tout pareil... Plut&#244;t hilare que la renault aie d&#233;j&#224; cass&#233;, et plut&#244;t heureuse que villeneuve ne tra&#238;ne plus sa t&#234;te dans les paddocks !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Janvier 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Je te soutiens à 10000000% Momo...
> 
> En tout cas, joli résumé, mais tout pareil... Plutôt hilare que la renault aie déjà cassé, et plutôt heureuse que villeneuve ne traîne plus sa tête dans les paddocks !




Ne te réjouis pas trop vite, regarde........:rose:    :hein:    

http://www.leblogauto.com/2006/01/f1_prsentation__1.html


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2007)

C'était en 2006 ça


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'était en 2006 ça




Je me fais des peurs toute seule moi   Cake ça veut dire ça ?? Suis pas un peu fatiguée


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

17 janvier 2006 oui&#8230; l&#224;, c'est plus que de la fatigue


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Je me fais des peurs toute seule moi   Cake ça veut dire ça ?? Suis pas un peu fatiguée





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4138692 a dit:
			
		

> 17 janvier 2006 oui là, c'est plus que de la fatigue



Notez, au dernier chiffre près, elle avait bon !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Janvier 2007)

Z'êtes rigolos vous, à une année près on ne va chipoter


----------



## doudou83 (22 Janvier 2007)

boys and girls !!!!  
  C'est calme , pas de news ? allez une petite bien drôle je trouve 

Kimi Raikkonen étant parti, et sa réputation de fêtard avec lui, Ron Dennis a tenu à préciser que ses nouveaux pilotes, Lewis Hamilton et Fernando Alonso, n'auront pas l'autorisation de boire de l'alcool durant la saison.

 La seule exception envisagée par le patron de l'équipe McLaren, c'est le champagne offert sur les podiums. "On ne voit pas très bien pour quelle raison un pilote de course aurait besoin de prendre un seul verre d'alcool durant la saison," précise Ron Dennis.

 Détail amusant: l'équipe McLaren est sponsorisée par une célèbre marque de Whisky.  				    
 Cependant, avec l'affichage des logos de cette marque, il y aura une inscription qui invite à la modération: "Be a champion. Drink responsibly." (Soyez un champion. Buvez de façon responsable).

Elle est bien bonne nan!!!   ​


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2007)

Vui, c'est vrai que de toute fa&#231;on ils n'auraient pas pu mettre ce genre de phrases tant que Kimi &#233;tait l&#224;...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Vous &#234;tes marrants, si &#231;a se trouve, &#224; jeun, il ne sait m&#234;me pas conduire ! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous êtes marrants, si ça se trouve, à jeun, il ne sait même pas* conduite !* :rateau:



Et toi à jeun ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Je ferais remarquer &#224; la mouette rieuse moqueuse que R et T sont c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te sur mon clavier, et que j'ai de gros doigts !


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est donc cette lettte qui manque à mon claviet


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est donc cette lettte qui manque à mon claviet



Dit-il, l'air de pas avoir l'R


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Janvier 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> boys and girls !!!!
> C'est calme , pas de news ? allez une petite bien drôle je trouve
> 
> Kimi Raikkonen étant parti, et sa réputation de fêtard avec lui, Ron Dennis a tenu à préciser que ses nouveaux pilotes, Lewis Hamilton et Fernando Alonso, n'auront pas l'autorisation de boire de l'alcool durant la saison.
> ...



Elle est surtout très significative du caractère de Ronn Dennis   J'ai toujours trouvé qu'il avait un esprit chagrin ce gars là !!  Est-ce que les ceussssssss qui se baladent sur les circuits connaissent un peu son caractère ????


----------



## sylko (24 Janvier 2007)

La nouvelle Renault


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Ah ouais ! &#231;a claque aussi  C'est vraiment magnifique une monoplace :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

On m'enl&#232;vera pas qu'il y a 2 roues en trop la dessus...


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> La nouvelle Renault



Elle fait mal, cette année, 
vu les performances de l'année dernière, et vu le dessin des autres (très peu d'évolution chez BM comme chez Ferrari), on pourrait être surpris par les performances...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143599 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ! ça claque aussi  C'est vraiment magnifique une monoplace :love:




..... oui mais la couleur orange :affraid: :affraid:  c'est un peu comme si tu avais une Ferrari couleur pistache


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Janvier 2007)

Au fait, mon cher sylk'OOOO, pourrais tu nous trouver u ne vue lat&#233;rale, parce que &#231;a en dt long sur le traitement a&#233;rodynamique... merci


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2007)

Du moment qu'il n'y a pas de rouge sur cette Renault 

Elle est pas mal en tout cas.


----------



## doudou83 (24 Janvier 2007)

Je la trouve moi aussi très "sexy" !! j'espère que ce sera sa robe définitive ! vivement les essais en France que je puisse voir cela de plus près !


----------



## House M.D. (25 Janvier 2007)

Euuuuh, d&#233;sol&#233;e d'&#234;tre aussi cat&#233;gorique, mais l&#224; de telles couleurs m&#233;lang&#233;es, ils ont engag&#233; des designers de krosoft au moins pour arriver &#224; ce r&#233;sultat??? Perso, &#231;a me donne la naus&#233;e, en tout cas au mieux mal aux yeux...

Maintenant pour ce qui est des perfs, j'attends de voir ce qu'elle donne, mais je rappellerais que ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait des choix radicaux qu'on gagne &#224; tous les coups...


----------



## sylko (25 Janvier 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Au fait, mon cher sylk'OOOO, pourrais tu nous trouver u ne vue lat&#233;rale, parce que &#231;a en dt long sur le traitement a&#233;rodynamique... merci


 
Non, d&#233;sol&#233;, pas de vue lat&#233;rale.  

La meilleure que j'aille, c'est celle-ci, ainsi que quelques vues d&#233;taill&#233;es. Tu feras des photos sur place.   

L'orange est tout simplement la couleur d'ING (banque hollandaise)


----------



## sylko (25 Janvier 2007)

L'orange plaît aussi en ChampCar!  

Sébastien Bourdais déjà aux avants postes lors des premiers tests. Neel Jani fait son apprentissage.


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2007)

Sacré Sébastien !!!

On l'a notre super pilote français. Mais il est encore loin des pistes de F1 !


----------



## doudou83 (31 Janvier 2007)

Hello boys and girls !!!!!!   
  Quelques news de la voiture ROUGE ... 

La Scuderia Ferrari était au travail aujourd'hui sur le circuit de Valencia (Espagne) avec deux monoplaces: une nouvelle F2007 et une ancienne 248F1.

C'est sous la pluie que cette journée a commencé. Kimi Raikkonen a enfin découvert la F2007, même si les conditions climatiques étaient loin d'être idéales. Quant à Luca Badoer, il a utilisé une 248F1... qui s'est immobilisée peu avant la fin de la journée suite à un problème technique (qui a causé une petite sortie de piste).

Kimi Raikkonen a bouclé un total de 47 tours, signant son meilleur chrono en 1'13"529. Pour sa part, Luca Badoer a effectué 48 tours, le plus rapide en 1'16"388.  				    
 Luca Badoer n'ayant pas été en mesure de tourner en fin de journée, alors que la piste s'asséchait, son chrono est logiquement très modeste.

 Demain, Ferrari poursuivra ses essais sur ce circuit avec Kimi Raikkonen et Felipe Massa.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (31 Janvier 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys and girls !!!!!!
> Quelques news de la voiture ROUGE ...
> 
> La Scuderia Ferrari était au travail aujourd'hui sur le circuit de Valencia (Espagne) avec deux monoplaces: une nouvelle F2007 et une ancienne 248F1.
> ...



Merci Doudou pour tes infos !! :love: :love:


----------



## doudou83 (2 Février 2007)

à tous !!!  aujourd'hui présentation de la nouvelle Williams .Couleurs identiques et un nouveau sponsor : LENOVO (constructeur informatique Chinois ) 

"Nous commençons cette saison avec une identité totalement neuve, grâce à notre sponsor AT&T, grâce aussi à de nouveaux sponsors, notamment Lenovo et enfin grâce à de nouveaux ingénieurs de talent. Nous espérons que la FW29 sera le résultat de la concentration de ces efforts et de ces ambitions," ajoute Frank Williams.  				    


 Cette FW29 est une évolution de la précédente FW28, mais c'est aujourd'hui un moteur Toyota qui la propulse. "La FW29 est la continuation de la FW28, mais avec une configuration _zéro quille_ - explique Sam Michael, le directeur technique - l'autre modification notable se situe au niveau des pontons qui sont plus dégagés. Sur la FW29, nous avons aussi de larges cheminées pour améliorer le refroidissement, notamment lors des trois premières courses de la saison. Tout cela devrait éliminer les problèmes de fiabilité que nous avons connus en 2006."

 L'équipe Williams précise encore que la FW29 a passé tous les crashs tests imposés par la FIA.
​


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (2 Février 2007)

Oups , j'avais oublié la photo !!! merci la Mouette


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2007)

hello tous !!!

Alors la news du "jour" : Nouvelle escale pour la F1 en 2009  : Abou Dhabi .
Merci les pétro-dollars !!!!   

La capitale des Emirats Arabes Unis - Abou Dhabi - organisera, à partir de 2009, un Grand Prix de Formule 1, a officialisé Bernie Ecclestone samedi. La course se déroulera sur un circuit actuellement en construction à Yas, une île de villégiature au large du richissime état pétrolier.

    Ecclestone a signé un accord avec un représentant du gouvernement d'Abou  Dhabi prévoyant le droit d'organiser un Grand Prix pendant sept ans à partir  de 2009, en présence du prince héritier de l'émirat, cheikh Mohammad ben Zayed  Al-Nahyane.

    Abou Dhabi est le plus grand et le plus riche des sept émirats composant  Les Emirats arabes unis (EUA). Ce sera le deuxième Etat du Moyen-Orient à  accueillir une course de F1 après Bahrein où se court un Grand Prix depuis  2004.

 "Un Grand Prix de Formule 1 est l'un des événements sportifs les plus  prestigieux au monde, dans la même catégorie que les jeux Olympiques ou la  Coupe du monde de football",  a déclaré le prince héritier.  "Cette épreuve jouit d'une résonance sans égal. C'est pourquoi ce partenariat est très important pour Abou Dhabi et l'ensemble des EAU.  				    
  "

 "Nous sommes très heureux de souhaiter la bienvenue à Abou Dhabi dans la famille de la Formule 1 et nous nous réjouissons d'un partenariat fructueux"  a déclaré Bernie.  

   Le circuit sur l'île de Yas mesurera 5,5 km. Ce projet s'inscrit dans un  plus vaste plan, annoncé en novembre par les autorités d'Abou Dhabi, de faire  de l'île de Yas une destination de loisirs en y investissant 40 milliards de  dollars (environ 34 milliards d'euros).

    L'île sera dotée d'un parc à thèmes dédié à Ferrari, un musée, un théâtre,  le tout en rapport avec la course automobile de haut niveau. Les visiteurs  pourront notamment s'inscrire à l'école de pilotage Ferrari, s'adonner aux  joies du karting et du buggie, ont indiqué les promoteurs du projet, la  société téAldar Properties.

    La première tranche du projet devrait être livrée en 2008 et le parc de  loisirs devrait être achevé en 2014 sur cette île de 2500 hectares, disposant  de 32 km de côte.
​


----------



## House M.D. (4 Février 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> L'île sera dotée d'*un parc à thèmes dédié à Ferrari*, un musée, un théâtre,  le tout en rapport avec la course automobile de haut niveau. Les visiteurs  pourront notamment s'inscrire à *l'école de pilotage Ferrari*, s'adonner aux  joies du karting et du buggie, ont indiqué les promoteurs du projet, la  société téAldar Properties.



Vivement 2014 !     

Plus prosaïquement, je me demande combien ils ont dépensé pour avoir la licence !


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Vivement 2014 !
> 
> Plus prosaïquement, je me demande combien ils ont dépensé pour avoir la licence !



D'ailleurs Jean Alesi redeviendra pilote Titulaire chez Ferrari pour la saison 2014 ...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> D'ailleurs Jean Alesi redeviendra pilote Titulaire chez Ferrari pour la saison 2014 ...



Avec Senna à la place du mort c'est ça?


----------



## House M.D. (4 Février 2007)

melaure a dit:


> D'ailleurs Jean Alesi redeviendra pilote Titulaire chez Ferrari pour la saison 2014 ...


Euuuuuh... c'est qui ton fournisseur? Parce que c'est de la bonne l&#224; !


----------



## La mouette (5 Février 2007)

Spyker pr&#233;sente sa F8-VII






La suite: ici


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2007)

Merci pour l'info . jolie couleur pour cette new F1 !! décidement vivement que cela commence !!!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Février 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Merci pour l'info . jolie couleur pour cette new F1 !! décidement vivement que cela commence !!!!



Comme tu dis, je piaffe d'impatience !!!


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Merci pour l'info . jolie couleur pour cette new F1 !! décidement vivement que cela commence !!!!



Oui des duels acharnés, des combats de titans, des tas de vainqueur de grand prix, des arrivés à trois de front, un suspense terrible jusqu'à la fin ...

Vivement que la saison de Cart (ex-IndyCart) commence !!!


----------



## doudou83 (8 Février 2007)

boys and girls !!!!!!

Alors , on n'a plus de pilote Français titulaire en F1 (F. Montany 3è chez Toy)  et maintenant on voudrait nous sucrer notre grand prix national !!!!!!! tout fout le camp :mouais:

La ville de Saint-Pétersbourg, dans le nord de la Russie, a proposé d'organiser un Grand Prix de F1. D'après Viatcheslav Fetissov, le ministre des Sports, cette proposition aurait été bien accueillie par Bernie Ecclestone.

On sait que Bernie Ecclestone cherche à exporter la F1 aux quatre coins du monde. Il l'a encore démontré en annonçant la tenue d'un Grand Prix de F1 à Abu Dhabi dès 2009. D'autres candidats plus ou moins sérieux frappent à la porte de la F1: l'Inde, Singapour, le Japon (pour un second GP) et d'autres encore.

Pour qu'il y ait de la place pour tout le monde dans les futurs calendriers, Bernie Ecclestone a récemment promis qu'il y aura bientôt vingt Grands Prix par an. Est-ce suffisant pour garantir l'avenir du Grand Prix de France? Pas sûr...  				    


"Nous avons besoin de courses dans des pays comme la Chine, Bahreïn ou Abu Dhabi. Dans ces pays, il y a des choses à offrir - affirme Bernie Ecclestone - en revanche, dans des endroits tels que Magny-Cours ou Imola, nous ne savons pas trop ce que nous pouvons offrir à nos invités."


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2007)

Il devrait ajouter que les pays qui ont des motoristes participant ont un avantage dans la sélection.


----------



## sylko (8 Février 2007)

Oui Bernie va bient&#244;t organiser un Grand-Prix, chez lui &#224; Gstaad. La ligne droite passera devant le chalet de Johnny.


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

Ce photo montage au sujet de V. Rossi en F1 après le départ du baron rouge


----------



## doudou83 (14 Février 2007)

Beau montage ! merci La Mouette . Une news sur ELF qui travaille pour la "performance"  

Responsable du programme F1 pour Elf - Philippe Girard explique comment le p&#233;trolier partenaire de l&#8217;&#233;curie Renault pourra aider &#224; trouver la puissance et la fiabilit&#233; cette saison. 

*Avec le gel de la configuration technique des moteurs en 2007, de quelle mani&#232;re  sera-t-il possible de trouver de la puissance pendant la saison ? *

*Philippe Girard : * &#171; Depuis quelques mois, les ing&#233;nieurs motoristes de toutes les &#233;quipes ont travaill&#233; sur les modifications techniques soumises &#224; la FIA en vue de l&#8217;homologation de leurs V8. Pendant la saison, ils se pencheront sur la cartographie des V8 ainsi que sur le fonctionnement des accessoires : limiter les efforts produits par les pompes &#224; huile et &#224; eau, par exemple, ce serait lib&#233;rer un peu de puissance. Enfin, les p&#233;troliers auront eux aussi un r&#244;le &#224; jouer en 2007.                     

*De quelle mani&#232;re ? *
*PG : * &#171; Tout d&#8217;abord, en fournissant un carburant appropri&#233; aux nouvelles caract&#233;ristiques des moteurs. En 2006, les temp&#233;ratures de fonctionnement de la Renault R26 &#233;taient tr&#232;s &#233;lev&#233;es, ce qui aurait pu provoquer l&#8217;&#233;vaporation des composants l&#233;gers du carburant, et donc avoir un impact sur la qualit&#233; de la combustion. Nous avons trouv&#233; une r&#233;ponse au probl&#232;me, permettant de br&#251;ler le m&#233;lange sans probl&#232;me jusqu&#8217;&#224; 20.000 tr/min. Il en ira de m&#234;me en 2007 : puisque le r&#233;gime sera limit&#233; &#224; 19.000 tr/min, nous pourrons nous pencher sur l&#8217;arriv&#233;e de la puissance &#224; bas et mi-r&#233;gime. L&#8217;importance de notre contribution dans ce domaine n&#8217;est pas n&#233;gligeable. &#187;

*C&#244;t&#233; lubrifiants, quelles seront les possibilit&#233;s ? *
*PG : * &#171; Limiter les frottements, c&#8217;est &#233;viter la perte d&#8217;&#233;nergie. Nous utiliserons donc pour commencer notre base 2006 afin de garantir la fiabilit&#233;. Ensuite, nous commencerons le d&#233;veloppement. Nous envisageons d&#8217;homologuer deux &#233;volutions dans la saison. Chacune pourrait procurer un gain de 3 &#224; 4 chevaux. &#187;
​


----------



## doudou83 (21 Février 2007)

tous !!!  Bon, on se rapproche du grand jour....18/03  GP d'Australie à Melbourne !!!!
Après les essais d'hiver et la configuration des "nouvelles" voitures il semblerait selon une étude Suisse qu'il y aurait un avantage pour BMW en ce début de saison?  *Nous serons* *fixés bien sûr le 18 mars !!!!*   voici le détail :

--"A quelques semaines du début de la saison, l'équipe BMW semble la plus affûtée et on hésite plus à dire dans le paddock que ce sera l'équipe à battre en ce début d'année.

 La publication suisse _Blick_ a même essayé de chiffrer cet avantage de l'équipe BMW qui ne se vérifie cependant que sur de longues séries de tours, douze ou plus.

 D'après le _Blick_, la BMW F1.07 aurait donc un avantage de deux dixièmes de seconde par tour sur la McLaren MP4/22 et cinq sur la Ferrari F2007.                      


 Suivent dans l'ordre, les équipes Renault, Williams, Toyota, Red Bull et Honda."
​


----------



## sylko (21 Février 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> tous !!!  Bon, on se rapproche du grand jour....18/03  GP d'Australie à Melbourne !!!!
> Après les essais d'hiver et la configuration des "nouvelles" voitures il semblerait selon une étude Suisse qu'il y aurait un avantage pour BMW en ce début de saison?  *Nous serons* *fixés bien sûr le 18 mars !!!!*   voici le détail :
> 
> --"A quelques semaines du début de la saison, l'équipe BMW semble la plus affûtée et on hésite plus à dire dans le paddock que ce sera l'équipe à battre en ce début d'année.
> ...



En Suisse, le «Blick» n'est pas en référence. Et surtout, il manque totalement d'objectivité


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> En Suisse, le «Blick» n'est pas en référence. Et surtout, il manque totalement d'objectivité



Le Blick débloque ? Bluck alors !


----------



## sylko (21 Février 2007)

*Ross Brawn chez McLaren?  *

Après avoir admis que le poste de directeur de la Scuderia est une option envisageable pour lui, Ross Brawn serait maintenant en contact avec l'équipe McLaren afin de remplacer Ron Dennis.

Cette rumeur, c'est dans les colonnes de la publication allemande _Sport Bild_ qu'elle est née. On y affirme en effet que le groupe DaimlerChrysler a l'intention d'acheter les 15% des parts que détient encore Ron Dennis dans le capital de McLaren.


----------



## doudou83 (21 Février 2007)

*Suite de la rumeur Ron Dennis . S'il sort de MacLaren Mercedes il devrait rester en F1 *

"Cependant, si Ron Dennis décidait finalement de quitter McLaren dans un avenir plus ou moins proche, il pourrait ne pas totalement délaisser la F1 puisqu'on lui prête l'intention d'entrer dans le capital de l'équipe Prodrive de David Richards.

Le Sport Bild parle d'ailleurs d'une véritable prise de contrôle de cette équipe de F1 par Ron Dennis puisque, toujours d'après cette publication, il aimerait s'offrir 70% du capital. 



Ron Dennis a sans aucun doute les moyens financiers de mener à bien cette opération grâce à l'argent qu'il a gagné (160 millions de dollars) lors de la vente de 15% des parts de McLaren à la Bahrain Mumtalakat Holding Company, le mois dernier.

Aujourd'hui, le groupe McLaren est détenu par DaimlerChrysler (40%), par la Mumtalakat Holding Company (30%), par Ron Dennis (15%) et enfin par le TAG Group (Holdings) SA de Mansour Ojjeh (15%).
*à suivre ....*​


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Février 2007)

le "caract&#233;riel" Ron Dennis, avec le "fou-caract&#233;riel" David Richards, &#231;a donne une esp&#233;rance de vie de 15 jours &#224; l'&#233;curie.., &#224; tout p&#233;ter...


----------



## doudou83 (22 Février 2007)

Une news qui pourrait vraiment être sympa:*Le retour d'ASTON MARTIN en F1 ????*

"Ces derniers jours, certaines indiscrétions parues dans la presse, dont le très sérieux _Financial Times_, font état d'un retour probable d'Aston Martin en F1, grâce à l'impulsion de David Richards, le patron de la future équipe de F1 Prodrive.

Parle-t-on ici d'un futur rachat de Prodrive par Aston Martin? Non, la presse britannique parle au contraire du rachat d'Aston Martin par David Richards. Le célèbre constructeur britannique, qui appartient aujourd'hui à Ford, vaudrait la bagatelle de 880 millions de dollars.                    



Afin de prendre le contrôle d'Aston Martin, David Richards aurait réuni un consortium d'investisseurs nord-américains et du Moyen-Orient.

 Aston Martin avait déjà participé à onze Grands Prix de F1: c'était en 1959 et 1960."
(article de F1live)
​


----------



## melaure (22 Février 2007)

J'espère que c'est James qui conduit


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2007)

Bon anniversaire &#224; Alain Prost !!!

Un petit retour en F1 pour f&#234;ter &#231;a !!!


----------



## doudou83 (6 Mars 2007)

*Hello boys and girls !*
Le début des "hostilités "va commencer dans pas longtemps (enfin !!) et il semblerait que contrairement à BMW et les gros calibres du plateau , Toyota ne serait pas dans le coup ?  voir l'article 

               LAllemand Ralf Schumacher a été très critique envers la préparation de son équipe  Toyota  lors des essais de lintersaison. Il ne se fait dailleurs guère dillusion et sattend à vivre : « un début de saison difficile.  » 

 « Notre préparation pour la saison a été catastrophique » ajoutait Ralf dans une entrevue parue dans le journal allemand Auto Bild.  « Je serai plus confiant pour le début de la saison si nous avions moins de problèmes à résoudre !  » 

 Selon le frère de Michael, la nouvelle TF107 sera plus rapide que les Toro Rosso, Spyker  et Super Aguri ! 

Ralf regrette le manque de grip de sa monoplace dans les courbes, la vitesse de pointe insuffisante et le manque de fiabilité général. 

 « Il y a un écart avec ceux qui nous précèdent  et nous allons devoir travailler dur pour le réduire.                     

    Pas la peine dessayer de le cacher : selon toutes vraisemblances, nous allons avoir un début de saison difficile » avouait Ralf. 
​


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2007)

Vivement la fin de saison. Ca me fatigue déjà toutes ces petites phrases !!!   

Ils pourraient quand même attendre quelques courses avant de dire que c'est pas bon ...


----------



## Majintode (6 Mars 2007)

Salut les djeunss !

Bon, j'ai été un peu triste en lisant que Juan Pablo "ne regrette pas du tout la F1"... Mais puisqu'il se fait plaisir en NASCAR et que j'aime beaucoup le NASCAR, ça va en fait 

Dites-moi, qu'est-ce que vous pensez du "ptit jeune" Lewis Hamilton ? Est-ce que 
comme l'a dit Damon Hill le petit protégé de Mr Dennis a les capacités d'être Champion de F1...?
Moi je l'aime bien ce petit Hamilton.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

En attendant, Montoya conduit toujours de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on&#8230; Tant qu'il n'aura tu&#233; personne, il ne s'arr&#234;tera pas, j'en ai peur.


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4193671 a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, Montoya conduit toujours de la même façon Tant qu'il n'aura tué personne, il ne s'arrêtera pas, j'en ai peur.



C'est pas le but du NASCAR ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Dites-moi, qu'est-ce que vous pensez du "ptit jeune" Lewis Hamilton ? Est-ce que
> comme l'a dit Damon Hill le petit protégé de Mr Dennis a les capacités d'être Champion de F1...?
> Moi je l'aime bien ce petit Hamilton.



Eh ! Ho ! Cinq minutes, quoi ! Laisse nous quand même le temps de le voir à l'uvre avant de nous prononcer, on ne l'a pas encore vu faire, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Justement !!! Vaut peut-&#234;tre mieux lui faire des compliments avant que &#231;a commence, apr&#232;s on pourrait en avoir perdu l'envie


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4193893 a dit:
			
		

> Justement !!! Vaut peut-être mieux lui faire des compliments avant que ça commence, après on pourrait en avoir perdu l'envie



Normal il ne connait pas l'anglais. Allez petit cours de traduction.

Lewis est un diminutif de John c'est à dire Jean,
Hamilton c'est celui qui vous dit d'y aller, soit Alesi en français ...

Voilà suffit juste de parler dans la bonne langue ! On comprend mieux après


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4193893 a dit:
			
		

> Justement !!! Vaut peut-&#234;tre mieux lui faire des compliments avant que &#231;a commence, apr&#232;s on pourrait en avoir perdu l'envie



J'aime pas g&#226;cher, m&#234;me les compliments 





melaure a dit:


> Normal il ne connait pas l'anglais. Allez petit cours de traduction.
> 
> Lewis est un diminutif de John c'est &#224; dire Jean,
> Hamilton c'est celui qui vous dit d'y aller, soit Alesi en fran&#231;ais ...
> ...



Pitin&#169;, devait &#234;tre d'avant garde, ton prof d'anglais  :affraid:


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mars 2007)

Alors le p'tit Lewis je l'ai suivi l'année passée en GP2 et il assurait grave le mec ! maintenant le GP2 ce n'est pas la F1 ! il lui faudra comme à tout le monde une période d'apprentissage ( la chance qu'il a pour lui c'est d'être tombé chez un top team ) . Nico Rosberg lui aussi était un top pilote en GP2..... Comme le dit Pascal attendons un peu !!!  De toutes les façons ce sont de bons pilotes donc.... à suivre !!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2007)

Pas trop le temps de venir discuter mais viens vous lire chaque soir et je m'impatiente....

J'ai vu ce matin sur le net que "le petit Hamilton" (justement) avait fait 5ème dans les essais...

Affaire à suivre... très bientôt.

Concernant Montoya :........... (censuré)   

Je vous secoue la main à tous !


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Mars 2007)

hamilton hamilton ... mmmm  :mouais: on verra ..

je vois surtout que ferrari connait mieux les pneus que les autres ...  
et que le petit massa remercie schumi de lui avoir appris plein de choses l'an dernier .. au rythme auquel il tournait en fin de saison dernière et voyant ce qu'il fait de top aux essais d'hiver ... , le felipe pourrait vite être un des deux ou trois grands leaders de la saison      
avec une ferrari qui semble avoir des choix aéro assez différents des concurrents ... et une robe rouge un peu changée ..


sinon , honda paraît pas forcément au mieux mais les couleurs façon globe terrestre de leur auto sont superbes !    
ce serait sympa de les voir assez longtemps pendant les grands prix ... mais bon côté perf' ça a l'air moins zouli pour le moment:hein: 

pourvu que le premier grand prix de l'année soit réussi !! avec plein d'action, de dépassements, etc.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (8 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> pourvu que le premier grand prix de l'année soit réussi !! avec plein d'action, de dépassements, etc.



C'est, je crois, notre souhait à tous !  Du spectacle, des rebondissements (dans les points, pas avec les voitures :sick: ) du suspenssssssssss......


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Concernant Montoya :........... (censuré)



Vous êtes tous de venus molassons c'est pour ça !!!

Montoya avait une chance de ne pas nous faire trop regretter Mansell. Les autres c'est du pilotage trop propre, c'est à dire une bonne sieste assurée pour le spectateur


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Mars 2007)

Tu sais, c'est un fil o&#249; le r&#232;ve c'est un conducteur coiff&#233; comme une pub Lor&#233;al, qui boit pas qui fume pas, qui va au temple...
La F1, le r&#232;ve quoi....


----------



## Chang (9 Mars 2007)

Eh oui, a quand la F1 avec des pilotes qui auraient un couteau entre les dents ... ?


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Eh oui, a quand la F1 avec des pilotes qui auraient un couteau entre les dents ... ?



Ce dont tu parles, ça s'appelle pas l'IndyCart ?  (pardon je voulais dire le champcar !)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Vous êtes tous de venus molassons c'est pour ça !!!
> 
> Montoya avait une chance de ne pas nous faire trop regretter Mansell. Les autres c'est du pilotage trop propre, c'est à dire une bonne sieste assurée pour le spectateur



Je ne suis pas devenue molassonne, j'ai horreur de ce pilote qui a un sale caractère, qui est imbus de sa personne, qui disait vouloir tout gagner ...... et qui n'a rien gagné du tout !

Ce n'est pas la même chose !


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas devenue molassonne, j'ai horreur de ce pilote qui a un sale caractère, qui est imbus de sa personne, qui disait vouloir tout gagner ...... et qui n'a rien gagné du tout !
> 
> Ce n'est pas la même chose !



C'est vrai je concède que Nigell a au moins eu un titre en F1


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mars 2007)

* BON cela devient chaud ...:love:!!!!    un p'tit bout du nouveau réglement :*

La Fédération internationale de l'automobile  (FIA) a introduit des changements dans les règlements technique et sportif du  Championnat 2007 de Formule 1 qui débute le 18 mars en Australie à Melbourne.  Voici les principales mesures:

*REGLEMENT SPORTIF:*
*    Article 19:* troisième pilote mais pas de troisième voiture. "Chaque écurie  pourra faire rouler un troisième pilote lors des P1 et P2 (essais libres 1 et  2)". Il n'y aura donc plus de troisième voiture pour aucune des écuries  engagées, le troisième pilote devant utiliser l'une des deux voitures qui  participera à la suite du week-end. 

 Le rôle de ce troisième pilote sera réduit  car les écuries préfèreront vraisemblablement laisser les titulaires affiner  leurs réglages personnels et se familiariser au mieux avec la piste.

*     Article 25: *manufacturier unique de pneumatiques. "Le manufacturier  (Bridgestone, ndlr) doit équiper 100% des écuries engagées (...) et fournir à  toutes ces équipes des pneus en quantité et en qualité égales durant toute  l'année calendaire". Chaque pilote abordera le week-end de course avec 14  trains de pneus "sec", 5 trains "pluie" et 4 trains "pluie extrême". A chaque  week-end de Grand Prix, Bridgestone fournira deux spécifications de gommes  pour le sec: une gomme dure et une tendreChacune de ces deux spécifications  retenues par GP doit en outre pouvoir être "facilement distinguée l'une de  l'autre lorsque la voiture est en piste".

 La FIA veut ainsi que Bridgestone  marque les pneus afin que spectateurs et téléspectateurs puissent à tout  moment connaître la stratégie de l'équipe en matière de pneumatiques. Le  vendredi, à l'issue des P1 et P2, chaque pilote devra rendre deux trains de  chaque spécification "sec". Il abordera P3 (essais libres 3) le samedi matin  avec 10 trains "sec" mais devra encore rendre un train de chaque  spécification _sec_ avant le début des qualifications. Si bien que chaque  pilote n'aura plus à disposition que quatre trains de pneus "sec tendre" et  quatre trains de pneus "sec dur" pour les qualifications et le GP. Et durant  la course, "chaque pilote doit utiliser au moins un train de chacune des deux  spécifications _sec_."

 Cette ultime mesure induit une notion de hasard puisque  les monoplaces seront réglées afin de fonctionner au mieux avec l'un des types  de gommes et son fonctionnement avec le second sera donc plus aléatoire.
*     Article 28:* un moteur pour deux week-ends... raccourcis. Comme en 2006, les  moteurs devront tenir durant deux week-ends de Grand Prix. Mais contrairement  à l'an passé, la journée de vendredi ne comptera pas dans le "week-end de  course" et sera donc une véritable journée d'essais privés avec pneus,  moteurs, voire pilotes quasiment à discrétion.

*     Article 32:* allongement de P1 et P2. Chacune des deux premières séances  d'essais libres le vendredi passe de 60 à 90 minutes. La durée de P3 reste à  60 minutes.

    Appendice 4: moteur figé aux caractéristiques fin-2006. Pour les saisons  2007 à 2010 incluses, les moteurs utilisés par les écuries seront ceux dont  les spécifications auront été figées lors du GP de Chine 2006. Seules les  modifications périphériques au bloc pourront être apportées durant la période  2007-2010, sauf accord de la FIA pour casses chroniques.

*REGLEMENT TECHNIQUE:*
*    Article 4:* poids minimum augmenté de 5 kg. "Le poids minimum de la voiture  ne doit pas être inférieur à 605 kg à tout moment de l'Epreuve (P1, P2, P3, Q  et GP, ndlr)". Auparavant, le poids minimum était de 600 kg à l'exception des  qualifications où il était de 605 kg.

*     Article 5:* moteur bridé. Les moteurs homologués par la FIA dans leur  dernière version "deux courses 2006", ce qui correspond en général aux moteurs  utilisés à Shanghai (Japon/Chine ou Chine/Brésil), seront bridés à 19.000  tours par minute, soit une perte d'environ 900 tours par minute pour les  meilleurs.

*D'après AFP* 
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2007)

> ppendice 4: moteur fig&#233; aux caract&#233;ristiques fin-2006. Pour les saisons 2007 &#224; 2010 incluses, les moteurs utilis&#233;s par les &#233;curies seront ceux dont les sp&#233;cifications auront &#233;t&#233; fig&#233;es lors du GP de Chine 2006. Seules les modifications p&#233;riph&#233;riques au bloc pourront &#234;tre apport&#233;es durant la p&#233;riode 2007-2010, sauf accord de la FIA pour casses chroniques.



ils doivent &#234;tre content, ceux qui venaient de sortir un nouveau moteur et n'avaient pas eu le temps de le "finaliser" fin 2006


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2007)

Des fois je regrette de ne pas être américain et je leur envie sacrement la formule "CART" ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Mars 2007)

_La FIA veut ainsi que Bridgestone marque les pneus afin que spectateurs et téléspectateurs puissent à tout moment connaître la stratégie de l'équipe en matière de pneumatiques. Le vendredi, à l'issue des P1 et P2, chaque pilote devra rendre deux trains de chaque spécification "sec". Il abordera P3 (essais libres 3) le samedi matin avec 10 trains "sec" mais devra encore rendre un train de chaque spécification sec avant le début des qualifications. Si bien que chaque pilote n'aura plus à disposition que quatre trains de pneus "sec tendre" et quatre trains de pneus "sec dur" pour les qualifications et le GP. Et durant la course, "chaque pilote doit utiliser au moins un train de chacune des deux spécifications sec."
_
En ce qui concerne les pneus, j'ai du mal à comprendre, on impose un certain nombre de jeux de pneus d'une certaine catégorie mais si pour une raison X ou Y il pleut plusieurs GP de suite.... ils en font quoi de leurs pneus secs ?????? :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2007)

Hello tous !!!     Comme nous en avions parlé plus haut , *Aston Martin *revient dans son  pays d'origine .

 La rumeur courait les paddocks depuis quelques semaines. Aston Martin pourrait revenir en Formule 1 en 2008, bien après un court passage en 1959-1960. Mise en vente par Ford pour 703 millions d'euros, la marque anglaise va être rachetée par David Richards, ex-coureur automobile et directeur d'écuries automobiles, associé à un consortium d'investisseurs. Richards, actuellement patron de la société Prodrive, a prévu de courir l'année prochaine en Formule 1. Et il pourrait choisir le nom d'Aston Martin.
 Cette fois-ci, Aston Martin tombera dans les mains de passionnés de bolides. Son futur patron, David Richard, a remporté le championnat du monde des rallyes en 1981 aux côtés du Finlandais Ari Vatanen, et dirige depuis 1984 Prodrive qui fabrique des pièces détachées pour les voitures de course. Ce qui lui a permis de diriger de nombreuses écuries sur les circuits (Benetton et BAR en Formule 1, Subaru dans les rallyes). Et, parmi les futurs actionnaires, on trouve, outre deux fonds koweïtiens, Investment Dar et Adeem Investment, John Sinders, un banquier d'affaires de Houston et Dubaï, lui-même collectionneur d'Aston Martin.
Affaire à suivre mais ce serait vraiment sympa !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello tous !!!     Comme nous en avions parlé plus haut , *Aston Martin *revient dans son  pays d'origine .
> 
> La rumeur courait les paddocks depuis quelques semaines. Aston Martin pourrait revenir en Formule 1 en 2008, bien après un court passage en 1959-1960.



Oui, mais alors, avec la nouvelle réglementation sur les moteurs, ils vont devoir utiliser le bloc de 1960  :affraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2007)

Vous me voyez navrée de revenir sur le sujet, mais j'ai "loupé une marche" au niveau des pneus :

- s'il pleut, que fait le pilote avec son train de pneus secs ??????? Il ne va pas rouler avec ????

Si vous pouviez éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mars 2007)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Vous me voyez navrée de revenir sur le sujet, mais j'ai "loupé une marche" au niveau des pneus :
> 
> - s'il pleut, que fait le pilote avec son train de pneus secs ??????? Il ne va pas rouler avec ????
> 
> Si vous pouviez éclairer ma lanterne



à priori, le règlement 'applique dans les même quantités, avec des pneus pluie, toutefois, selon les conditions météo anoncées pour le WE, il sera judicieux pour les écuries de faire de choix "prudents"... comme d'hab depuis dix ans, encore un pan entier du spectacle qui disparait... et pour une fois je ne peux que tirer mon chapeau à la grande saucisse de bavière, parce que conduire sous l'eau, il savait le faire, et avec n'importe quels pneus...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> encore un pan entier du spectacle qui disparait... et pour une fois je ne peux que tirer mon chapeau à la grande saucisse de bavière, parce que conduire sous l'eau, il savait le faire, et avec n'importe quels pneus...



Merci la(n)guille et je suis bien de ton avis..... je me souviens en particulier d'un Grand Prix d'Espagne avec des gerbes d'eau fabuleuses et un pilote qui prenait son pied à rouler ainsi !!  



P.S. Un détail, la "saucisse" en question n'est pas bavarois, il est né en Rhénanie-du-Nord-Westphalie, région qui se trouve bien plus haut que la Bavière


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mars 2007)

ça , le coup des pneus , c'est encore un truc à la c..! sont penibles avec leur reglement à geometrie variable en permanence sans que l'on sache vraiment l'obligation essentielle à tout cela!:mouais: :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mars 2007)

tiens!! ecclestone! ce vieux bernie !! veut changer encore le reglement pour 2008! apr&#232;s avoir chang&#233; l'attribution des points (avant c'etait 10 et 6)et la diff&#233;rence entre le 1er et le 2&#232; , il trouve anormal que la premi&#232;re rapporte si peu de points par rapport &#224; la deuxieme! ( 10 et 8 actuellement)( n.b: &#224; l'epoque c'etait une mesure anti schumi!)


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> tiens!! ecclestone! ce vieux bernie !! veut changer encore le reglement pour 2008! après avoir changé l'attribution des points (avant c'etait 10 et 6)et la différence entre le 1er et le 2è , il trouve anormal que la première rapporte si peu de points par rapport à la deuxieme! ( 10 et 8 actuellement)( n.b: à l'epoque c'etait une mesure anti schumi!)



Encore une fois la aussi le CART est en avance depuis longtemps. Il y a au moins les douze premiers qui marquent des points, sans compter le point pour la pôle, le point pour celui qui a fait le plus de tours en tête. Je trouve que les efforts sont mieux récompensés !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> tiens!! ecclestone! ce vieux bernie !! veut changer encore le reglement pour 2008! après avoir changé l'attribution des points (avant c'etait 10 et 6)et la différence entre le 1er et le 2è , il trouve anormal que la première rapporte si peu de points par rapport à la deuxieme! ( 10 et 8 actuellement)( n.b: à l'epoque c'etait une mesure anti schumi!)



..... il me gonfle celui là ......


----------



## House M.D. (15 Mars 2007)

Bah en m&#234;me temps c'est Bernie hein... Imbuvable, d&#233;bile, mais richissime et il tient la F1 par le cordon de la bourse... Donc oblig&#233;s de faire avec lui...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

Heureusement que t'as pr&#233;cis&#233; "par les cordons" ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mars 2007)

le directeur du gp de melbourne aurait envie de faire le gp de melbourne .... de nuit! avec lampadaires ou phares sur les f1? je ne sais pas ... mais ce serait sympa


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> le directeur du gp de melbourne aurait envie de faire le gp de melbourne .... de nuit! avec lampadaires ou phares sur les f1? je ne sais pas ... mais ce serait sympa



 Des phares sur les F1 :affraid: A quand une attache remorque, la clim, une galerie pour les bagages et un autoradio ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> le directeur du gp de melbourne aurait envie de faire le gp de melbourne .... de nuit! avec lampadaires ou phares sur les f1? je ne sais pas ... mais ce serait sympa



Je trouverais ça chouette aussi mais tu ne penses pas que c'est 'hachement dangereux pour les pilotes ???


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des phares sur les F1 :affraid: A quand une attache remorque, la clim, une galerie pour les bagages et un autoradio ?



Tout de suite excessif Pascal ....


----------



## House M.D. (15 Mars 2007)

Bah si, et un second si&#232;ge pour emmener la grand-m&#232;re sur la galerie


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Bah si, et un second siège pour emmener la grand-mère sur la galerie




.... plutôt le grand-père.... après si ça tient le coup, on y mettra mémé


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des phares sur les F1 :affraid: A quand une attache remorque, la clim, une galerie pour les bagages et un autoradio ?



Non non, un écran plat pour que le pilote puisse suivre le grand prix à la télé lui aussi !


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Mars 2007)

essais libres, massa, devant raikko et les mac laren!!
vas y massa!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> essais libres, massa, devant raikko et les mac laren!!
> vas y massa!



Note que personne ne prétend que Massa pilote comme une chaussette ! 


Le premier qui dit "Massa chaussette"...:mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Mars 2007)

il est pourtant largement moins pay&#233; que raikko
!!!
etonnant non!!


----------



## La mouette (17 Mars 2007)

1. Kimi Raikkonen, Finlande, Ferrari, 1 minute, 26.072 secondes.
2. Fernando Alonso, Espagne, McLaren-Mercedes, 1:26.493.
3. Nick Heidfeld, Allemagne, BMW-Sauber, 1:26.556.
4. Lewis Hamilton, GB, McLaren-Mercedes, 1:26.755.
5. Robert Kubica, Pologne, BMW-Sauber, 1:27.347.
6. Giancarlo Fisichella, Italie, Renault, 1:27.634.
7. Mark Webber, Australie, Red Bull, 1:27.934.
8. Jarno Trulli, Italie, Toyota, 1:28. 404.
9. Ralf Schumacher, Allemagne, Toyota, 1.28.692.
10. Takuma Sato,Japon, Super Aguri, 1:28.871.


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Mars 2007)

m&#234;me les super aguri devant Massa???

il n'y a pas des gens qui venaient d'&#233;crire que c'est un bon pilote??


----------



## La mouette (17 Mars 2007)

Ce ne sont que les essais. Il a sans doute opté pour une stratégie différente


----------



## doudou83 (17 Mars 2007)

* Hello; !!!  depuis le temps que ns attendions..  voici la grille de départ *



Place          Pilote     Temps
1         *1e ligne*        K. RAIKKONEN (Ferrari)    1'26"072 
Moyenne : 221.8 km/h 

2                  F. ALONSO (McLaren-Mercedes)    1'26"556 

3         *2e ligne        *N. HEIDFELD (BMW Sauber-BMW)    1'26"556 

4                  L. HAMILTON (McLaren-Mercedes)    1'26"755 

5         *3e ligne        *A. DAVIDSON (Super Aguri F1-Honda)    1'26"909 

6                  N. ROSBERG (Williams-Toyota)    1'26"914 

7         *4e ligne*        H. KOVALAINEN (Renault)    1'26"964 

8                  J. BUTTON (Honda)    1'27"264 
*
9         5e ligne*        R. KUBICA (BMW Sauber-BMW)    1'27"347 

10                  F. MASSA (Ferrari)    1'27"393 

11*         6e ligne*        A. WURZ (Williams-Toyota)    1'27"393 

12                  G. FISICHELLA (Renault)    1'27"634 

13*         7e ligne*        R. BARRICHELLO (Honda)    1'27"679 

14                  M. WEBBER (Red Bull Racing-Renault)    1'27"934 

15*         8e ligne        *S. SPEED (Toro Rosso-Ferrari)    1'28"305 

16                  J. TRULLI (Toyota)    1'28"404 

17         *9e ligne*        D. COULTHARD (Red Bull Racing-Renault)    1'28"579 

18                  R. SCHUMACHER (Toyota)    1'28"692 

19         *10e ligne*        T. SATO (Super Aguri F1-Honda)    1'28"871 

20                  V. LIUZZI (Toro Rosso-Ferrari)    1'29"267 

21*         11e ligne*        A. SUTIL (Spyker F1-Ferrari)    1'29"339 

22                  C. ALBERS (Spyker F1-Ferrari)    1'31"932 

La surprise pour l'instant c'est le classement des Renault !
 bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2007)

Les sept premiers dans la m&#234;me seconde, &#231;a laisse quand m&#234;me des perspectives int&#233;ressantes pour le spectacle !


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les sept premiers dans la même seconde, ça laisse quand même des perspectives intéressantes pour le spectacle !



Oui mais encore une Ferrari ... :hein: 

Faut que je trouve le truc pour que la malédiction du PSG passe sur le rouge


----------



## La mouette (17 Mars 2007)

Y a quelque chose qui ne va pas dans ces essais ..les Super Aguri  

Elle vont ravitailler juste apr&#232;s le d&#233;part ? .. 5 &#232;me et 10 &#232;me


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les sept premiers dans la même seconde, ça laisse quand même des perspectives intéressantes pour le spectacle !




Comme tu dis bouffi !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Mars 2007)

raikko a une.... ferrari ... heureusement !!
alonso a une ... mac laren heureusement ...   
devinez le sens de mes heureusement!!

super aguri c'est la vraie surprise!!      
vivement cette nuit!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais à mon avis le départ va être "chaud".......


----------



## House M.D. (18 Mars 2007)

Bah, de toute fa&#231;on comme les ann&#233;es pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, les McLaren ne verront pas le drapeau &#224; damier


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2007)

cé ki ce loose de schumi?


----------



## House M.D. (18 Mars 2007)

Toi, &#231;a suffit !   

FORZA FERRARI !!!!!!!!!!!! BRAVO KIMI !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (18 Mars 2007)

Donc c'est pas le pilote mais la voiture


----------



## Chang (18 Mars 2007)

Bon grand prix quand meme, sympa le debut de saison. Va falloir quand meme faire tourner le nouveau pilote de chez Renault parce qu'il a encore un peu de mal a prendre les virages, mais au moins il a finit la course ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2007)

Ayant du abandonner le suivi de la retransmission du grand prix sur panne m&#233;canique (de mon oreiller :sick quelqu'un aurait-il la bont&#233; d'&#226;me de m'en communiquer les r&#233;sultats (bon, pas la totale, hein ! Je me contenterais de la liste des 22 premiers :rateau.


----------



## r0m1 (18 Mars 2007)

1 Raikonnen 
2 Alonso
3 Hamilton
...
...
...
Massa sur la derni&#232;re place

D&#233;sol&#233; j'ai pas not&#233; les autres...


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai eu du mal à trouver des trucs intéressants entre le départ à l'arrivée. Mais comme je jouais sur mon ordi, pas trop grave, je suis resté éveillé je jetais un coup d'oeil de temps en temps et j'ai vu le résultat. C'est quand même flagrant que la F1 n'est plus aussi captivante. Je la regarde de puis 25 ans mais ça fait plus pareil.

Bravo quand même à McLaren qui ne rate pas le départ de la saison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> 1 Raikonnen
> 2 Alonso
> 3 Hamilton
> ...
> ...



Hamilton, un podium &#224; son premier grand prix, &#231;a va faire plaisir &#224; quelques uns ici ! coucou: Majintode)  

Merci r0m1


----------



## r0m1 (18 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hamilton, un podium à son premier grand prix, ça va faire plaisir à quelques uns ici ! coucou: Majintode)
> 
> Merci r0m1



Il s'en est bien tiré pour son premier grand prix, surtout que tout le monde l'attendait au tournant !!


----------



## spleen (18 Mars 2007)

Ca intéresse encore des gens la F1 ??
C'est Le Lay qui va être content. Il ne savent plus quoi faire pour retrouver de l'audience.
Une retransmission de grand prix, c'est devenu un jeu vidéo  
Avec les incrustations à l'écran de compteurs, du circuit, des rapports de boîte... on se croirait sur une Playstation !!


----------



## doudou83 (18 Mars 2007)

tout le monde !  Un grand prix pas trop mal pour l'ouverture de la saison . Très content pour Hamilton qui confirme tout le potentiel qu'il possède , Jolie course pour Massa qui est bien remonté ,dommage pour Kubica et bien joué pour Iceman !  au suivant !


GP AUSTRALIE - MELBOURNE - Course

18/03/2007 à 04h00 : Terminer          Durée de la séance : 120 min



*Pos.    Pilotes    Ecuries    Pneus    Arrêt    Ecart    Tours*
1    K Raikkonen    Ferrari    B    2    -    56
2    F Alonso    McLaren    B    2    +7.200    56
3    L Hamilton    McLaren    B    2    +18.500    56
4    N Heidfeld    BMW Sauber    B    2    +38.700    56
5    G Fisichella    Renault F1    B    2    +66.400    56
6    F Massa    Ferrari    B    1    +66.800    56
7    N Rosberg    Williams Toyota    B    2    +1 Lap    55
8    R Schumacher    Toyota    B    2    +1 Lap    55
9    J Trulli    Toyota    B    2    +1 Lap    55
10    H Kovalainen    Renault F1    B    2    +1 Lap    55
11    R Barrichello    Honda Racing    B    2    +1 Lap    55
12    T Sato    Super Aguri F1    B    2    +1 Lap    55
13    M Webber    Red Bull Racing    B    2    +1 Lap    55
14    V Liuzzi    Toro Rosso    B    2    +1 Lap    55
15    J Button    Honda Racing    B    2    +1 Lap    55
16    A Davidson    Super Aguri F1    B    3    +2 Laps    54
17    A Sutil    Spyker    B    4    +2 Laps    54

*Pilotes     Ecuries     Pneus     Arrêt     Raison de l´abandon     Tours*
D Coulthard    Red Bull Racing    B    2    Accident    48
A Wurz     Williams Toyota     B     1     Accident     48
R Kubica    BMW Sauber    B    2    Mécanique    36
S Speed     Scuderia Toro Rosso     B     1     Mécanique     28
C Albers    Spyker    B    0    Crash    8


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2007)

Les écarts à la fin sont encore très loin de ceux des qualifs ... J'espère que ça ne vas pas se transformer en course au titre pour deux pilotes au bout de 5 grands prix 

J'ai entendu Briatore sur France Info. Le pauvre, il souffre ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2007)

Moi suis contente pour Ferrari et pour le p'tit Hamilton qui, à mon avis, nous réserve bien des surprises.




P.S.  Alonso sur le podium, même second, est toujours aussi souriant !!!!!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2007)

&#192; l'inverse de momo, je suis content pour Raikkonen, mais je trouve &#231;a triste que le meilleur pilote du plateau soit &#224; nouveau chez ferrari, et de fait, j'esp&#232;re que Alonso arrivera &#224; chaque fois &#224; tirer la quintessence de sa voiture...

En revanche, je trouve pitoyable qu'une &#233;curie comme renault n'ait pas su prendre la mesure des enjeux, comme d'habitude, Giancarlo est &#224; sa place avec une bonne voiture... (Alonso aurait gagn&#233; avec la m&#234;me, lui...)

Bref..  

Enfin on va peut &#234;tre rire &#224; nouveau un peu... sinon, bravo le quinze de France


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Quand m&#234;me&#8230; On pourrait parler de ce qu'a fait Massa&#8230;


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2007)

Qui?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Kate !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4208472 a dit:
			
		

> Quand m&#234;me&#8230; On pourrait parler de ce qu'a fait Massa&#8230;


Massa vrai qie c'est _int&#233;ressante_ ce qu'il a fait! coucou: Pascal 77)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4208535 a dit:
			
		

> Kate !



Celui de derrière ?


----------



## La mouette (20 Mars 2007)

Pour les fan de Montoya


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2007)

il est tr&#232;s fort, j'aime beaucoup son attitude, d&#233;cidemment...


----------



## House M.D. (20 Mars 2007)

Attends, tu trouves &#231;a sportif et logique de virer son &#233;quipier comme &#231;a toi??? D&#233;cid&#233;ment je crois qu'on est pas faits pour s'entendre... L&#224; &#231;a frise le ridicule de cautionner de telles pratiques...

Le sport auto est un sport de finesse, pas de bourrins qui se rentrent dans le cul pour d&#233;passer l'autre ! (d&#233;sol&#233;e pour la vulgarit&#233;, mais j'ai pas trouv&#233; mieux)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour les fan de Montoya




Non, tu s'rais trop content, ça te f'rais bien trop plaisir... tralalalalal lère


----------



## Majintode (22 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hamilton, un podium à son premier grand prix, ça va faire plaisir à quelques uns ici ! coucou: Majintode)
> 
> Merci r0m1


 
Oui c'est vrai Pascal, ça m'a bien fait plaisir de voir le petit impressionner son monde en faisant un podium dès sa première course en F1. Alonso n'a qu'à bien se tenir...!  
Et pour ceux qui ne l'avait pas trop vu en GP2, voilà de quoi le jeune homme est capable...!

J'adorais Kimi, mais étant donné qu'il est passé du Côté Obscur... bravo quand même à lui, il a assuré comme un chef.  
(Et comme d'hab', il avait l'air super content d'être sur le podium le Iceman...  )

24 ans environ la moyenne du premier podium de l'année... la relève est enfin là  




La mouette a dit:


> Pour les fan de Montoya


 
Sacré Juan Pablo... Un vrai "ouf" avec des "corones"...


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> J'adorais Kimi, mais étant donné qu'il est passé du Côté Obscur...



Excellent !


----------



## Majintode (24 Mars 2007)

Kimi Raikkonen : _"Looking back at the race Raikkonen revealed he could not communicate with his engineer Chris Dyer. Looking back at his race he reaveled: "We knew that our rhythm in the race was very competitive: I did not have to go to the limit, but maybe if the radio had worked I would have gone faster. On one occasion - just about ten laps before the end the race - I almost fell asleep! I got distracted, my concentration levels dropped a bit and I blocked the wheels and took turn number 3 slightly too wide: even without radio I knew that they were saying: 'Kimi, wake up!'."

_Kimi a failli s'endormir pendant le GP d'Australie...! Grosse grosse intox pour mettre les boules aux autres pilotes ou le petit Finlandais avait (encore) trop bu la veille ? 

Plus sérieusement la phrase "I did not have to go to the limit" a dû en échauffer plus d'un...


----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2007)

boys & girls !!!  
Une p'tite news sur le* grand prix de France à Magny Cours* :mouais:

L'édition 2008 du Grand Prix de France de  Formule 1 est liée à la réussite populaire de l'épreuve 2007, a déclaré mardi  à l'AFP Jacques Régis, le président de la Fédération française du sport  automobile (FFSA) organisatrice de l'épreuve depuis 2004.

"Il n'y aura pas de Grand Prix de France en 2008 si le public n'est pas au  rendez-vous en 2007, et c'est le premier virage à négocier", a déclaré M.  Régis sur l'éventualité d'organiser à l'avenir l'épreuve française sur un  autre circuit que Magny-Cours (Nièvre) où doit se courir le 1er juillet la  huitième épreuve du Championnat 2007.

*    Le patron de la F1 Bernie Ecclestone a récemment rappelé qu'il aimerait  voir le GP de France se courir à Paris.*

"C'est un projet qu'il a en tête depuis longtemps", a confirmé M. Régis  sans plus de précisions. Quant aux discussions avec M. Ecclestone sur l'avenir  du GP de France, "je ne peux pas en parler", a répondu le président de la FFSA.

   De bonne source, le GP de France pourrait être organisé à partir de 2009  sur un circuit temporaire - type Monaco, Melbourne ou Montréal - à Versailles ou  plus vraisemblablement sur le site du parc d'attraction d'Eurodisney, en  banlieue parisienne.  				    


"Avant d'évoquer un futur hypothétique, il faut d'abord réussir le Grand  Prix de France que nous organisons dans trois mois: ce qui nous intéresse  c'est de réussir Magny-Cours en 2007", a insisté M. Régis.

"La première question à se poser est celle de l'adéquation de Magny-Cours  aux standards d'un événement international comme la F1, a-t-il poursuivi. Il  est indispensable de travailler sur 3 axes : l'hôtellerie, l'accessibilité et  le circuit lui-même. Il est clair que la situation doit évoluer très vite sur  ces différents points."

   La FFSA a repris à son compte en 2004 l'organisation du GP de France à  Magny-Cours, où* il se courait depuis 1991,* pour sauver l'épreuve française en  grandes difficultés financières en raison notamment d'une désaffection du  public pour cette course se déroulant en pleine campagne.

   Depuis, la FFSA a multiplié les efforts pour attirer le public, avec  notamment l'organisation de concerts en marge du Grand Prix : Roger Waters,  ancien Pink Floyd, avait joué en 2006 et Eddy Mitchell doit chanter cette  année.

*C'est chaud bouillant .......*


----------



## Chang (28 Mars 2007)

> L'&#233;dition 2008 du Grand Prix de France de  Formule 1 est li&#233;e &#224; la r&#233;ussite populaire de l'&#233;preuve 2007 ........... Eddy Mitchell doit chanter cette  ann&#233;e.



Comment se tirer une balle dans le pied =(


----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2007)

Et oui tu as raison mais bon.... de plus pour avoir assisté au GP de France à Magny Cours  depuis le début (1991) je peux dire que cela représente un certain budget .Le prix des places (tribune) est beaucoup trop cher ,la bouffe sur place :de l'escroquerie pure et simple !! Il faudrait déjà revoir ces 2 choses là s'ils veulent attirer du public !!!! 
Bon Renault a mal commencé la saison mais avec des couleurs comme celles ci,cela  devrait bien le faire...!   La voiture est splendide 
















​

​


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Et oui tu as raison mais bon.... de plus pour avoir assisté au GP de France à Magny Cours  depuis le début (1991) je peux dire que cela représente un certain budget .Le prix des places (tribune) est beaucoup trop cher ,la bouffe sur place :de l'escroquerie pure et simple !! Il faudrait déjà revoir ces 2 choses là s'ils veulent attirer du public !!!!



J'y suis allé une fois à Mangy Cours, mais parce que j'étais invité par une entreprise. Sinon je ne me serais pas ruiné pour ça.

J'étais dans le batiment au dessus des stands au niveau de la troisième ligne. C'était impressionnant


----------



## Chang (28 Mars 2007)

> cela représente un certain budget



Completement d'accord !! C'est une raison qui me pousse a aller le voir a Shanghai (j'espere cette annee). Ca doit etre le grand prix le moins cher. 



> La voiture est splendide



Je suis pas d'accord du tout, mais c'est une question de gout. Je preferais la version 2005/06. La nouvelle version a trop de couleurs differentes et qui ne tranchent pas assez les unes sur les autres, ca fait donc fouilli. 

La pire restant la Honda ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Completement d'accord !! C'est une raison qui me pousse a aller le voir a Shanghai (j'espere cette annee). Ca doit etre le grand prix le moins cher.



Çæ dépend, tu compte le prix du voyage ? Magny Cours, depuis le nord Seine et Marne, ça fait moins cher, dans ce cas (pis on comprend c'qu'y disent :rateau !


----------



## Chang (28 Mars 2007)

> Ça dépend, tu compte le prix du voyage



Je suis sur place


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> La pire restant la Honda ...



Ha ? Je la trouve très originale moi et ce côté bleu/vert est très agréable à l'oeil... mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs....


----------



## doudou83 (29 Mars 2007)

*Ahhhhhhh  !!!!!!! Berni va bien arriver à ses fins..........:mouais:*

   "La Fédération française du sport automobile (FFSA) a annoncé jeudi dans un communiqué avoir* "suspendu"* l'inscription du Grand Prix de France au calendrier du Championnat du monde 2008 de Formule 1.

    L'ex-président de la FFSA Jacques Régis, toujours en charge du GP de  France, avait annoncé mardi à l'_AFP_ qu'il  "n'y aurait pas de Grand Prix de France en 2008 si le public n'est pas au rendez-vous en 2007". 

"Suite aux articles parus ces derniers jours sur le Grand Prix de France de Formule 1, la Fédération Française du Sport Automobile, organisateur et promoteur de l'événement, tient à préciser que son Comité Directeur, réuni le 21 mars dernier, a décidé, à l'unanimité, de suspendre l'inscription du Grand Prix de France au calendrier 2008, dans la mesure où les conditions de réussite n'étaient pas toutes réunies".

    Aussi, "le Comité Directeur de la FFSA procèdera à un réexamen de la  situation lors de sa prochaine réunion de juillet 2007", précise le communiqué  de la FFSA de jeudi.                      


    Le GP de France 2007 est prévu le 1er juillet sur le circuit de Magny-Cours  (Nièvre).  Les candidats à l'organisation d'un Grand Prix ont jusqu'au mois d'octobre  pour se manifester.

    La FFSA a repris à son compte en 2004 l'organisation du GP de France à  Magny-Cours, où il se courait depuis 1991, pour sauver l'épreuve française en  grandes difficultés financières en raison notamment d'une désaffection du  public pour cette course se déroulant en pleine campagne.


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2007)

Est-ce si grave si on plus de grand prix de formule 1 en France ?

On pourrait avoir un grand prix du championnat CART à la place, et là au moins il y a des champions français qui réussissent


----------



## House M.D. (30 Mars 2007)

Parce que tu crois peut-&#234;tre que le CART va venir s'installer en France, alors qu'il n'est connu que des initi&#233;s... :mouais:

Si tu r&#233;fl&#233;chis bien, tu verras que c'est hautement improbable.


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2007)

_bon, je vous rappelle que vous &#234;tes entre personnes, sinon adultes, au moins raisonnables  je pense que les personnes concern&#233;es comprendront
_


----------



## doudou83 (30 Mars 2007)

Oui , on ne va pas se battre comme des "chiffonniers ":love: Moi j'ai mis cette news sur Magny Cours parce que j'aime ce grand prix auquel je participe depuis le début (1991?) et que surtout pour la région se serait un gros problème économique. Effectivement au lancement c'était putôt le souk !! mais rapidement tout cela est rentré dans l'ordre.Je crois que malheureusement la logique de Mr Ecclestone est strictement financière . Paris n'a pas besoin de ce genre de manifestation pour attirer du monde ! De plus en France nous avons d'autres circuits. Pourquoi pas Le Mans ,circuit des 24h!! et je ne parle même pas du prestigieux Castellet..... Ce n'est que ma réflexion perso quoiqu'il arrive à notre grand prix de France je resterais fan de F1 !!!!!!!
Allez bonne journée les fans


----------



## doudou83 (31 Mars 2007)

Hello bon week end boys & girls !!!!!

 News du jour qui est je trouve bien sympa et qui va redonnée un peu + de peps à la course !!! 
*Les systèmes d'antipatinage seront interdits  sur les monoplaces engagées dans le Championnat du monde 2008 de Formule 1, a  décidé la Fédération internationale de l'automobile (FIA) selon les règlements  publiés aujourd'hui.*

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello bon week end boys & girls !!!!!
> 
> News du jour qui est je trouve bien sympa et qui va redonn&#233;e un peu + de peps &#224; la course !!!
> *Les syst&#232;mes d'antipatinage seront interdits  sur les monoplaces engag&#233;es dans le Championnat du monde 2008 de Formule 1, a  d&#233;cid&#233; la F&#233;d&#233;ration internationale de l'automobile (FIA) selon les r&#232;glements  publi&#233;s aujourd'hui.*
> ...




Bonne nouvelle ... bonne nouvelle ... Faut le dire vite, jusqu'a une &#233;poque r&#233;cemment r&#233;volue, les innovations de la F1 finissaient un jour ou l'autre par arriver, sous une forme &#233;dulcor&#233;e, certes, mais r&#233;elle sur nos voitures de tous les jours. Avec l'&#233;volution actuelle des r&#232;glements, j'ai l'impression que la justification de la F1 est de plus en plus de faire du fric via la manne publicitaire et les droits de retransmission, et de moins en moins pour servir de "locomotive et laboratoire technique" &#224; l'industrie. &#199;a n'est pas nouveau (lorsque Renault, alors simple motoriste, &#224; abandonn&#233; la F1 dans les ann&#233;es 90, ils ont utilis&#233; leur exp&#233;rience acquise sur les circuits pour faire des moteurs ... d'avions :mouais, mais &#231;a semble s'amplifier, &#224; ce jour les innovations susceptibles d'avoir des applications en s&#233;rie, ben ... Je cherche, mais je ne vois plus trop


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

Et pourtant&#8230; En 10 ans, les cylindr&#233;es ont baiss&#233;. Les assistances ont soit disparu, soit &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;es par d'autres. L'adh&#233;rence a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;duite avec les rainures des pneus. etc. etc.

Et malgr&#233; tout, les temps au tour baissent continuellement, les performances s'am&#233;liorent sans cesse.

Le fait d'enlever l'antipatinage va cr&#233;er un besoin de compenser par autre chose. &#199;a va apporter soit une innovation/invention technique soit une am&#233;lioration dans un autre domaine.

D&#233;trompe toi, la F1 reste LA vitrine technologique automobile. A mon sens du moins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4221499 a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe toi, la F1 reste LA vitrine technologique automobile. A mon sens du moins.



La vitrine, oui, mais le labo ? Les innovations récentes n'ont pas de répercussions directes sur la série (matériaux trop chers, aérodynamique non transposable, évolution de la motorisation bloquée sur le plan structurel, pneumatiques n'ayant plus rien de commun avec la série, et j'en passe ... D'accord, ça améliore le spectacle, mais les principales retombées technologiques sont mises en application, mais surtout dans d'autres domaines que l'automobile, du moins est-ce l'impression que je ressens.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

&#199;a&#8230; Si tu continues &#224; chercher ces innovations chez les constructeurs fran&#231;ais.
J'ai essay&#233; une M6 il y a quelques mois, franchement, il y a de la technologie dans tous les recoins, je t'assure !! Ne parlons pas des Mercedes.
Par contre, Renault dont le fond de commerce est la voiture moyenne (dans tous les sens du terme, hein&#8230 ne verra pas de si t&#244;t arriver le high tech dans ses voitures. Il en va de m&#234;me pour Peugeot et citro&#235;n. A part sur les berlines haut de gamme ou les voitures tr&#232;s typ&#233;es sport. Malgr&#233; tout, c'est aux antipodes de ce que font les marques plus prestigieuses, notamment allemandes. On pourrait m&#234;me &#233;largir aux japonaises : ce que fait Toyota en F1 se ressent chez Lexus par exemple.

C'est clair que pour trouver des r&#233;sultats de la recherche et du d&#233;veloppement F1 dans ta clio, &#231;a va pas &#234;tre simple


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4221541 a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que pour trouver des résultats de la recherche et du développement F1 dans ta clio, ça va pas être simple



D'autant plus compliqué que je n'ai pas de Clio Renault, et que ma Peugeot date d'avant leur éphémère engagement en F1


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

je voudrais pas dire mais contrairement aux idées reçues, il y a autant d'électronique chez Renault,PSA,FIAT et consorts que dans les hauts de gammes allemands ou autres.

C'est d'ailleurs le moteur de réflexion des constructeurs qui sont bien obligés de trouver d'autres "voies" pour maintenir leur image haut de gamme. Je rappellerai aussi que PSA et Renault sont à l'origine du multiplexage (l'idée étant de réduire le nombre de cable en faisant passer les informations sur un bus unique): La VAN ou la CAN qui ont été suivis du Can-Van. Depuis BMW veut imposer MOST mais celui-ci est très chère sans apporter de réelle valeur ajoutée.

Quand j'étais chez Motorola, nous avions autant de projets pour les généralistes que pour les spécialistes et le système d'injection développé pour Magnetti (FIAT) a été repris par pas mal de constructeurs haut de gamme (évolution du boitier). Ou encore les systèmes télématiques développés par Citroën et repris par des grands du Rhin.

Ce qui fait vraiment la différence est la manière de traiter chaque partie de la voiture, en partant du design, en passant par les matériaux, pour finir sur les sensations (bruits).

ceci étant posé, j'avoue ne pas être fan des voitures françaises (design Bof, traitement dynamique en retrait...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je voudrais pas dire mais contrairement aux id&#233;es re&#231;ues, il y a autant d'&#233;lectronique chez Renault,PSA,FIAT et consorts que dans les hauts de gammes allemands ou autres.



Justement, plus &#231;a va, plus il y en a dans les voitures de s&#233;rie, et plus on en retire des F1. Si &#231;a continue, elles vont revenir &#224; l'allumage par vis platin&#233;es et avance variable par syst&#232;me &#224; d&#233;pression ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Justement, plus ça va, plus il y en a dans les voitures de série, et plus on en retire des F1. Si ça continue, elles vont revenir à l'allumage par vis platinées et avance variable par système à dépression ! :mouais:




argh. Ca provoque des souvenirs: sur l'autoroute avec mes jeux de cales sur le 900Z1:rose: 

J'imagine Alonso sur le bord de la piste avec ses clés et ses cales


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Et son aspirine !!


----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2007)

Hello tous !!!   *Prost le retour !!!! 

*Copropri&#233;taire de l'&#233;quipe Toro Rosso avec Gerhard Berger, le milliardaire autrichien Dietrich Mateschitz a d&#233;cid&#233; de vendre ses parts au quadruple champion du monde Alain Prost.

Alain Prost effectue donc son retour en F1 apr&#232;s sa malheureuse aventure avec Prost GP, &#233;quipe qu'il a mont&#233; en 1997 (ex-Ligier) et qui a cess&#233; ses activit&#233;s &#224; la fin de la saison 2001. Ce retour d'Alain Prost dans le petit monde de la F1 n'a &#233;t&#233; rendu possible que gr&#226;ce &#224; la complicit&#233; amicale de Jean Todt.

Dans le contrat de fourniture de moteurs sign&#233; il y a quelques mois avec l'&#233;quipe Toro Rosso, Jean Todt avait en effet pr&#233;vu une clause qui pr&#233;voyait que Dietrich Mateschitz avait l'obligation de vendre ses parts &#224; un acheteur de son choix et celui-ci s'est port&#233; tout naturellement sur son vieil ami Alain Prost. Une vente dont le montant est tenu secret.

Jean Todt avait d&#233;j&#224; soutenu Alain Prost par le pass&#233;, notamment en fournissant des moteurs &#224; Prost GP il y a quelques ann&#233;es. L'histoire n'est qu'un &#233;ternel recommencement...

 Gerhard Berger, l'autre copropri&#233;taire de l'&#233;quipe est ravi de l'arriv&#233;e d'Alain Prost &#224; ses c&#244;t&#233;s. "Alain va m'aider &#224; diriger cette &#233;quipe de jeunes fous qui n'en fait qu'&#224; sa t&#234;te. Croyez-moi, il est tr&#232;s difficile de leur faire comprendre la signification du mot _discipline_. Ils pensent qu'ils sont tous l&#224; pour s'amuser quelques ann&#233;es, sans penser &#224; l'argent qui est investi.   J'esp&#232;re qu'Alain arrivera &#224; leur expliquer que la F1 n'est pas un jeu et qu'il y a des gens qui font &#231;a tr&#232;s s&#233;rieusement. On sait qui sont ces gens: ils sont tous devant nous!"

 Alain Prost pense aussi qu'il est temps de siffler la fin de la r&#233;cr&#233;ation chez Toro Rosso. "Je suis toujours sid&#233;r&#233; de constater le manque de s&#233;rieux de cette &#233;quipe. C'est &#224; peine s'ils ne continuent pas &#224; jouer avec leur PSP pendant les ravitaillements. Et lorsque quelque chose ne se passe pas bien, ils &#233;clatent tous de rire au lieu d'&#234;tre catastroph&#233;s. Moi aussi j'ai &#233;t&#233; jeune, j'ai aussi fait parfois n'importe quoi, mais je me suis vite calm&#233;. Je vais remettre de l'ordre chez Toro Rosso."

Ce sera la premi&#232;re mission d'Alain Prost chez Toro Rosso. Il essayera d'identifier les meneurs afin de les convaincre de se calmer ou de changer d'&#233;quipe. "C'est termin&#233; les communiqu&#233;s de presse dans lesquels on parle de vaches &#224; Magny-Cours, de frites en Belgique et de loukoums en Turquie! Je vais engager un porte-parole de l'arm&#233;e et lorsque cela se passera mal pour nous, vous n'aurez qu'une seule envie &#224; la lecture du communiqu&#233;: pleurer!"
 
Par ailleurs, Alain Prost m&#232;nera en personne la totalit&#233; des essais priv&#233;s de l'&#233;quipe jusqu'&#224; la fin de la saison. Son fils Nicolas devrait lui aussi participer &#224; quelques s&#233;ances d'essais priv&#233;s. L'objectif d'Alain Prost est bien s&#251;r de pr&#233;parer la saison 2008, peut &#234;tre avec Nicolas Prost comme pilote titulaire et peut-&#234;tre aussi avec Ross Brawn &#224; la direction technique...

On sait que Ross Brawn est parti &#224; la p&#234;che et que pour quelques mois encore, il va plus c&#244;toyer les poissons et la mer que les paddocks de F1. Mais lorsque l'heure de son retour aux affaires aura sonn&#233;, il saura qu'il a une proposition d'Alain Prost &#224; examiner... dat&#233;e du 1er avril 2007! Une date symbolique pour quelqu'un qui est parti &#224; la p&#234;che...

*Bob Fish
 &#169; CAPSIS International* ​


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2007)

Ah une nouvelle qui va suscité mon intérêt. C'est vrai que si Prost revient ça donne un peu envie de savoir ce que ça va donner. En partant avec la pire équipe, il ne peut que faire mieux


----------



## Majintode (2 Avril 2007)

Prost qui revient en F1, &#231;a fait plaisir 

Le GP de France qui disparait, moi &#231;a me d&#233;sole... mais je comprends un peu pourquoi ils souhaiteraient que le French GP soit plus proche de Paris. En m&#234;me temps &#231;a va &#234;tre un probl&#232;me &#233;conomique certain pour les environs du circuit de Magny-Cours...


Bon, si Hamilton pouvait refaire un petit podium ce week-end, le jour de mes 30 piges, &#231;a me ferait un petit cadeau sympa 
(Pur&#233;e... 30 ans... &#231;a passe trop vite )


----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2007)

Oui moi aussi j'ai h&#226;te de voir !!  surtout que chez Toro Rosso apparemment c'est l'ambiance kermesse sans trop de rigueur .L'arriv&#233;e de Mr Prost va remettre les pendules &#224; l'heure :love: Pour Magny Cours , je suis aussi attrist&#233;;c'&#233;tait bien champ&#234;tre autour....
Majintode tu dis 30 piges d&#233;j&#224; !!   que devrais je dire ... 
Pour Hamilton j'abonde dans ton sens mais, je voudrais aussi voir une BMW bien plac&#233;e


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Majintode tu dis 30 piges déjà !!   que devrais je dire ...



Pôvre pôvre doudou :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2007)

Merci Doudou pour ces bonnes nouvelles concernant Alain Prost et puis merci à ceux qui sont rentrés dans des détails techniques un peu trop pointus pour moi     mais intéressants à connaître.

A bientôt !


----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> P&#244;vre p&#244;vre doudou :rateau:
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233; Pascal....Respect !!!!  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pascal 77 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Pôvre pôvre doudou :rateau:
> ...


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2007)

D'excellentes nouvelles du fils de mon garagiste 

La saison s'annonce sous les meilleurs hospices.


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2007)

Tu es sur de ce que tu avances ?

HOSPICE : Établissement public ou privé, dont le régime est voisin de celui des hôpitaux, qui accueille les vieillards, les infirmes, les incurables, les enfants abandonnés, orphelins
:mouais::mouais:


Par contre,

AUSPICE : Signe que certaines personnes (magistrats, prêtres) interprétaient pour prévoir l'avenir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu es sur de ce que tu avances ?
> 
> HOSPICE : Établissement public ou privé, dont le régime est voisin de celui des hôpitaux, qui accueille les vieillards, les infirmes, les incurables, les enfants abandonnés, orphelins
> :mouais::mouais:
> ...



Non, non ! là, ce que tu dis, c'est en français, Silko, lui, son garagiste et le fils de son garagiste, ils parlent (et lisent et écrivent) en suisse !


----------



## doudou83 (7 Avril 2007)

Hello tous !!! 

Demain cela promet d'être chaud (dans tous les sens du terme !) pour le départ .La grille est assez sympa .Je suis content pour Hamilton bien placé et pour les BMW qui confirment leurs progrès effectués. Mais la course est longue........so wait and see  A noter que Coulthard et Barrichello partiront en dernière ligne pour pénalité moteur .  Bonne course !!!!

1 MassaFerrari                      
2 Alonso McLaren-Mercedes       
3 Raikkonen Ferrari                 
4  Hamilton McLaren-Mercedes  
5  Heidfeld BMW sauber            
6  Rosberg Williams-Toyota       
7  Kubica BMW Sauber              
8  Trulli Toyota
9   Schumacher Toyota
10  Webber Red Bull-Renault
11  Kovalainen Renault
12  Fisichella Renault 
13  Coulthard Red Bull-Renault
14  Sato Super Aguri-Honda
15  ButtonHonda
16  Liuzzi Toro-Rosso-Ferrari
17  Speed Toro Rosso-Ferrari
 18  Davidson Super Aguri-Honda
 19  Barrichello Honda1  
 20  Wurz Williams-Toyota
 21  Albers Spyker-Ferrari
 22  Sutil Spyker-Ferrari1


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Avril 2007)

massa et raikkonen c'est un bon duo presque trop .. le titre constructeurs devrait etre faisable mais pilotes ... si le alonso se glisse deuxieme a chaque fois 
enfin, une mac laren fiable toute l'année c'est pas toujours vrai!!


----------



## La mouette (7 Avril 2007)

Il semble que le moteur de Raikkonen a quelques soucis, en rapport avec la fuite de liquide dans les derniers tours du GP d'Australie


----------



## sylko (8 Avril 2007)

Superbe course.  


*Classement final*
1. Fernando Alonso (Esp), McLaren. 
2. Lewis Hamilton (GB), McLaren. 
3. Kimi Raikkonen (Fin), Ferrari. 
4. Nick Heidfeld (All), BMW-Sauber. 
5. Felipe Massa (Bré), Ferrari. 
6. Giancarlo Fisichella (It), Renault. 
7. Jarno Trulli (It), Toyota. 
8. Heikki Kovalainen (Su), Renault.


----------



## La mouette (8 Avril 2007)

Belle course en effet. Si ça continue sur cette voie, la saison risque d'être très disputée.


----------



## Chang (8 Avril 2007)

Ouep, bon moment. Pour la premiere fois j'ai utilise le live timing du site officiel de la F1 avec la course, et franchement, c encore plus sympa ... disons que ca aide a palier des commentaires en langue etrangeres :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2007)

Finalement, la F1, c'est encore un peu une affaire de pilotes, hein ! 

Hamilton, 1&#232;re course en F1, 3&#232;me, 2&#232;me course : second, le tout avec une voiture r&#233;put&#233;e moins bonne que celle du troisi&#232;me, y a pas &#224; dire, les rookies ne savent plus se tenir &#224; leur place ...  

Et Alonso qui &#233;tait cens&#233; ne devoir ses victoires qu'&#224; la Renault (d'apr&#232;s certains commentaires lus dans ce fil ), pas mal non plus, hein !


----------



## doudou83 (8 Avril 2007)

Oui superbe course !!!! Je partage ton avis Pascal sur les rookies et sur Alonso !!! La façon dont Hamilton à geré sa course du début à la fin en dit long sur la suite de sa carrière.Se battre avec Massa et Iceman n'est pas des plus aisé ! Dommage pour Nico Rosberg et Robert Kubica qui faisaient tous deux une belle course. Le retour de BMW me fait bien plaisir ... La suite vite !!!!!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Avril 2007)

alonso:hein:  
hamilton 
raikko 
massa:hein:


----------



## Majintode (8 Avril 2007)

Hamilton m'a entendu et a refait un petit podium...! 
Plus sérieusement, il assure la gamin. On a vraiment trois pilotes très très chauds, le championnat risque d'être très disputé si ça continue comme ça 

Enfin la F1 avec plusieurs pilotes capables de lutter "à armes égales" pour le titre de Champion... ça faisait longtemps...!


----------



## sylko (8 Avril 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Hamilton m'a entendu et a refait un petit podium...!
> Plus sérieusement, il assure la gamin. On a vraiment trois pilotes très très chauds, le championnat risque d'être très disputé si ça continue comme ça
> 
> Enfin la F1 avec plusieurs pilotes capables de lutter "à armes égales" pour le titre de Champion... ça faisait longtemps...!




Oui, ça faisait longtemps que je disais que Schumacher a bloqué toute la F1, ces trois dernières années. 

L'avenir appartient aux jeunes.


----------



## Majintode (9 Avril 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Oui, ça faisait longtemps que je disais que Schumacher a bloqué toute la F1, ces trois dernières années.
> 
> L'avenir appartient aux jeunes.



Je n'osais le dire ainsi... 
Ca arrive dans pas mal de sports différents qu'un athlète "bloque" un peu le milieu...: Sampras à l'époque, encore plus flagrant ces derniers temps dans le tennis avec Federer (THE machine, plus régulier qu'un métronome, jamais fatigué, jamais en colère... impressionnant et soûlant en même temps), Schumi...
Ils ont travaillé dur pour en arriver là, donc je ne dénigre pas, "respect" (à prononcer à l'anglais : rispecte), bien au contraire.

Mais c'est quand même bien plus sympa quand il n'y en a pas qu'un seul qui surpasse de beaucoup les autres... 


Bon alors Alonso a été surpris par sa victoire :
"It's absolutely fantastic and it's a wonderful surprise what we have achieved in such a short time.." 

Raikko est déçu de sa 3e place :
"I'm happy to get some points but a bit disappointed how the race ended up.."

Et my man Hamilton en a bavé, mais il a (grave) assuré :
"That was the most difficult race I've ever had..."

La semaine prochaine, Bahrain...!


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2007)

si c'est comme ça, une course ultra dominé ferrari puis une ultra dominée mac laren!! ça va être rude! 

j'adore ferrari , todt, raikko , massa mais je crois que alonso et hamilton sont vraiment rutilants d'enthousiasme et de volonté   chapeau!


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2007)

[youtube]3u5zvyhLrBI[/youtube]
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> si c'est comme &#231;a, une course ultra domin&#233; ferrari puis une ultra domin&#233;e mac laren!! &#231;a va &#234;tre rude!



Ultra domin&#233;e, ultra domin&#233;e ... Faut le dire vite, Alonso &#224; quand m&#234;me fait second, McLaren n'a pas &#233;t&#233; lamin&#233;, en Australie !



Canis Lupus MacGeensis a dit:


> Felipe Massa / GP Malaisie 07 / Qualifs



J'ai bien aim&#233;, apr&#232;s le passage de la ligne, "d&#233;contrast&#233;", quasiment "le coude &#224; la porti&#232;re" !


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2007)

Encore une fois on va vite dans les pronostics de fin de saison.

Ho les gars, c'est la deuxième course !!!

Ce sont vraiment des généralités de comptoir !

J'étais parti ce WE, j'ai donc loupé ça, mais je suis très content pour McLaren. La suite sera cependant rude


----------



## doudou83 (14 Avril 2007)

Hello !!
Massa en pôle et Hamilton  2è à un poil . Les poids lourds Kimi et Alonso en 2è ligne cela va être chaud demain pour le départ. Bmw bien placé (5 et 6) 1ère Renault 7è avec Fisico .La course sera disputée ,tant mieux pour le spectacle !


----------



## Majintode (14 Avril 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello !!
> Massa en pôle et Hamilton  2è à un poil . Les poids lourds Kimi et Alonso en 2è ligne cela va être chaud demain pour le départ. Bmw bien placé (5 et 6) 1ère Renault 7è avec Fisico .La course sera disputée ,tant mieux pour le spectacle !



On va avoir droit à un départ très mouvementé...!


----------



## La mouette (14 Avril 2007)

Massa est cuit


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Avril 2007)

j'adore massa ... mais c'est vrai que pour le moment, quand il part dernier , il ne gagne pas, et quand il part premier , il ne gagne pas ....faut qu'il essaie de partir du milieu de la grille pour changer:rateau:


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2007)

Allez les flèches


----------



## Majintode (15 Avril 2007)

:love: Hamilton :love:

Massa fait taire ceux qui pensaient qu'ils étaient déjà out (j'en faisais parti ), et Alonso/Raikko/Hamilton sont aux coudes à coudes en ce début de championnat... Excellent !


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2007)

C'est vrai que ça change un peu ce début de saison.

J'ai été étonné que la MacLaren ait traînassé longtemps alors qu'a la fin Hamilton filait. Peut-être fallait-il des pneus durs au second ravitaillement ...

Enfin bon on va être content pour les brésilien et espérer que pour McLaren c'était juste un grand prix moyen par rapport à la suite


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2007)

Cet Hamilton ... Un extra-terrestre ! Trois podiums sur une carri&#232;re de trois grand prix, il est le premier &#224; r&#233;aliser pareil exploit dans l'histoire de la F1. Superbe grand prix


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Avril 2007)

felipe massa!!!   :love: :love:  
bref, quatre pilotes au coude à coude , ça va se jouer aux dés cette année!!:rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Avril 2007)

J'avais loupé le précédent GP pour cause de congés, mais je me suis drôlement régalée aujourd'hui !!!

Un phénomène ce "petit" Hamilton !!! Il promet !  Quant à Massa, j'étais bien contente pour lui... et pour les mauvaises langues qui ne le voyaient pas finir sur le podium


----------



## doudou83 (16 Avril 2007)

Hello !!!    Oui tout pareil que vous !  ne pas oublier la 4è place de Heidfeld .Je trouve que BMW progresse bien ! 6è Kubica


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

J'ai également bien aimé la course du "Papy" Coulthard..

Avant que son moteur ne lâche il a fait quelques dépassements somptueux


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2007)

[youtube]8nKcH3N76LI[/youtube]


​


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> vide et haut
> 
> 
> ​



J'ai p&#244; eu le temps de bien voir ce qu'il y avait de marqu&#233; sur l'auto-collant &#224; l'arri&#232;re de la voiture qu'il a doubl&#233;, c'&#233;tait "_On est pas press&#233; on est en retraite_", ou "_Je suis peut-&#234;tre pas rapide, mais je suis devant_" ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

A 300 km/h en courbe, on s'ennuie ferme avec ces voitures trop stable


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai pô eu le temps de bien voir ce qu'il y avait de marqué sur l'auto-collant à l'arrière de la voiture qu'il a doublé, c'était "_On est pas pressé on est en retraite_", ou "_Je suis peut-être pas rapide, mais je suis devant_" ?



"Bébé a bord"


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2007)

C'est fou ce que &#231;a fait du bien de remonter dans les posts.  

Bravo Lewis pour remuer un peu ces &#171;vieux&#187;.   


Voil&#224; pour les liens ici et ici

Et pour terminer, les traditionnelles nouvelles, du fils de mon garagiste.  

Ce week-end, il a termin&#233; 4e et 9e en A1gp, &#224; Shangha&#239;.


----------



## sylko (21 Avril 2007)

Les choses sérieuses ont commencé pour le fils de mon garagiste.
Ce week-end, la saison de Formule 3 Euroseries débute à Hockenheim.

Demain, il partira en pole position.   Cette année, il vise le titre.


----------



## doudou83 (21 Avril 2007)

Merci à Sylko pour le feuilleton "le fils de mon garagiste" Il est plutôt balaise ce gamin ! j'espère que tout cela débouchera dans la catégorie reine ..


----------



## sylko (21 Avril 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Merci &#224; Sylko pour le feuilleton "le fils de mon garagiste" Il est plut&#244;t balaise ce gamin ! j'esp&#232;re que tout cela d&#233;bouchera dans la cat&#233;gorie reine ..



Il en prend le chemin. Il a gagn&#233; aujourd'hui.


----------



## sylko (22 Avril 2007)

Avec la grille invers&#233;e, par rapport au classement de hier, le fils de mon garagiste n'a pas pu faire mieux que troisi&#232;me. Ce podium lui permet toutefois de conserver la t&#234;te du championnat.

La course d'aujourd'hui a &#233;t&#233; remport&#233;e par le fils d'un ami d'enfance. Romain Grosjean r&#233;side &#224; Gen&#232;ve, mais il court avec une licence fran&#231;aise. Son grand-p&#232;re, Fernand Grosjean, habite &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi. Il avait obtenu une m&#233;daille d'argent en slalom g&#233;ant en 1952, &#224; Aspen.

D&#233;cidemment...  

Les vainqueurs &#224; Hockenheim, en F3 Euroseries, ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es...

2006: Sebastian Vettel (Dallara F305 Mercedes)
2005: Lewis Hamilton (Dallara F305 Mercedes)
2004: Nico Rosberg (Dallara 303 Opel)


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2007)

Hé bien moi je salut encore une fois Sébastien Bourdais. Il est trop fort ce pilote !!!


----------



## doudou83 (23 Avril 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Les vainqueurs à Hockenheim, en F3 Euroseries, ces dernières années...
> 
> 2006: Sebastian Vettel (Dallara F305 Mercedes)
> 2005: Lewis Hamilton (Dallara F305 Mercedes)
> 2004: Nico Rosberg (Dallara 303 Opel)



Ces noms me disent quelque chose :love: et comme le dit Melaure hip hip houra pour Bourdais !! Mais bon , comme beaucoup ns aimerions bien le voir en F1 dans u*n top* *team. *


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2007)

Heidfeld au Nordschleife, la suite: ici

[YOUTUBE]Ek1JUfd3R8w&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2007)

Curieux, on dirait que les s&#233;quences ont &#233;t&#233; mont&#233;es dans le d&#233;sordre ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2007)

Aucune idée, mais le circuit est tellement long, que la production a pu se mélanger les manettes


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2007)

C'est ce qui a du arriver, je le connais par c&#339;ur, et il est certain, par exemple que la grande ligne droite est pass&#233;e avant le tron&#231;on qui normalement la pr&#233;c&#232;de imm&#233;diatement (entre le second virage &#224; gauche relev&#233; &#224; l'int&#233;rieur et le grand droit au sommet, juste avant la ligne droite).

EDIT : Tiens, le grand droit en question, c'est celui o&#249; je me loupe dans le tour complet sur cette vid&#233;o (attention, pr&#232;s de 70 Mo quand m&#234;me !)

EDIT bis : Si vous t&#233;l&#233;chargez la vid&#233;o et la regardez avec VLC, vous aurez le son, c'est du XVid.


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ce qui a du arriver, je le connais par c&#339;ur, et il est certain, par exemple que la grande ligne droite est pass&#233;e avant le tron&#231;on qui normalement la pr&#233;c&#232;de imm&#233;diatement (entre le second virage &#224; gauche relev&#233; &#224; l'int&#233;rieur et le grand droit au sommet, juste avant la ligne droite).
> 
> EDIT : Tiens, le grand droit en question, c'est celui o&#249; je me loupe dans le tour complet sur cette vid&#233;o (attention, pr&#232;s de 70 Mo quand m&#234;me !)
> 
> EDIT bis : Si vous t&#233;l&#233;chargez la vid&#233;o et la regardez avec VLC, vous aurez le son, c'est du XVid.



Vaut mieux rester au virtuel si tu veux rester vivant  

Bon pour la peine, tu vas allez m'effacer tout ces graffitis sur la piste et que ce soit propre et que &#231;a brille !!!

   

P.S. : c'est quoi le titre du simulateur ?


----------



## doudou83 (29 Avril 2007)

Merci La Mouette et Pacal pour les vidéos .Tres sympa . Ahhhhh des que je vois et j'entends le bruit des BMW F1 , j'ai les poualsssss qui se hérisent ...:love: vivement Magny Cours !!!


----------



## sylko (29 Avril 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Merci La Mouette et Pacal pour les vidéos .Tres sympa . Ahhhhh des que je vois et j'entends le bruit des BMW F1 , j'ai les poualsssss qui se hérisent ...:love: vivement Magny Cours !!!



Pas qu'un peu, mon neveu... 

On pourra se faire une AES à Magny-Cours. Le fils de mon garagiste sera présent en ouverture de la course de F1.

A propos de fils de... Il y a le fils de Monsieur Vernay qui laisse présager un sacré potentiel. Si Sébastien Bourdais n'obtient pas de volant en F1, il faudra surveiller Jean-Karl de très près. Cette année, il a obtenu le soutien de Red Bull.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Vaut mieux rester au virtuel si tu veux rester vivant



Crois pas &#231;a, je trouve &#231;a plus difficile qu'avec une vraie :rateau:



melaure a dit:


> Bon pour la peine, tu vas allez m'effacer tout ces graffitis sur la piste et que ce soit propre et que &#231;a brille !!!



Tu peux te brosser, Martine 

  



melaure a dit:


> P.S. : c'est quoi le titre du simulateur ?



Gran Turismo 4 sur plaist&#233;chonne 2 (j'ai test&#233; la version HD sur la Play 3, c'est une tuerie, en plus, ils ont ajout&#233;s de nouveaux circuits, et de nouvelles marques de voitures, dont Ferrari :love


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Gran Turismo 4 sur plaist&#233;chonne 2 (j'ai test&#233; la version HD sur la Play 3, c'est une tuerie, en plus, ils ont ajout&#233;s de nouveaux circuits, et de nouvelles marques de voitures, dont Ferrari :love



Certes, mais vaut mieux attendre les baisses de prix que la concurrence va leur imposer, sinon la PS3 sera la derni&#232;re de la lign&#233;e ... 

Sinon il parait que la chaine Motors passe les grand prix de ChampCar. Quelqu'un confirme ?


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mai 2007)

Salut boys and girls !!!!  Alors week end grand prix avec Alonso qui joue à domicile .Cela devrait être interessant . Pour ceux qui ont le satelite demain samedi essais qualifs à 13h45 sur Eurosport en direct. Pour Melaure s'il n'est pas trop tard la chaine Motos TV diffuse les courses le mardi suivant .Pas de direct ... 
http://www.motorstv.com/site/home.php?sec=rubrique2&Idarbo=10&Idarbo1=529&lg=1


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2007)

*Grille de départ:*

1. Massa 1?21?421
2. Alonso 1?21?451
3. Raïkkonen 1?21?723
4. Hamilton 1?21?785
5. Kubica 1?22?253
6. Trulli 1?22?324
7. Heidfeld 1?22?389
8. Kovalainen 1?22?568
9. Coulthard 1?22?749
10. Fisichella 1?22?881
11. Rosberg 1?21?968
12. Barrichello 1?22?097
13. Sato 1?22?115
14. Button 1?22?120
15. Davidson -
16. Liuzzi -
17. Schumacher 1?22?666
18. Wurz 1?22?769
19. Webber 1?23?398
20. Sutil 1?23?811
21. Albers 1?23?990
22. Speed -


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

Pitin&#169;  ils sont 7 dans la m&#234;me seconde, et 18 en une seconde et demi ! :affraid:

les deux premiers en 3/100, &#231;a va pas rigoler, demain. Bon de 13h30 &#224; 15h30, demain, ch'suis pas l&#224; ... pour personne, hein ! :hein:


----------



## Chang (12 Mai 2007)

Vivement ... 3 semaines d'attente, c'est beaucoup trop long


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitin©  ils sont 7 dans la même seconde, et 18 en une seconde et demi ! :affraid:
> 
> Et oui cela promet une belle course !!!! Hamilton confirme son potentiel , les BMW sont là et il y a le retour de Trulli qui me fait bien plaisir   Je ne parle pas des FIAT ......:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mai 2007)

ralf dans les profondeurs ? qu'est ce qui lui est arrivé ? trulli good!
massa imbattable!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ralf dans les profondeurs ? qu'est ce qui lui est arriv&#233; ?



Ben ... 17 &#232;me &#224; 1,2 s du premier, &#231;a d&#233;montre que les perfs se resserrent



joeldu18cher a dit:


> massa imbattable!



:mouais: r&#234;ve pas trop quand m&#234;me, il est bon, Massa, mais &#224; ce point l&#224;, il a encore pas mal de chemin &#224; parcourir


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mai 2007)

je confirme : massa imbattable!!      une nouvelle fois , meilleur temps en qualif' , meilleur tour et victoirfe


renault sort de l'eau ... 
super aguri marque son premier point via sato ... : &#231;a va &#234;tre la teuf! ( pas teuf teuf!:rateau: )


vivement monaco!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je confirme : massa imbattable!!      une nouvelle fois , meilleur temps en qualif' , meilleur tour et victoirfe



Je confirme, Massa, vainqueur (très belle course), mais pas imbattable ... D'ailleurs, il n'est même pas en tête du championnat :

Aujourd'hui, ils sont au moins quatre à pouvoir prétendre à la victoire, et si le pari d'Alonso au premier tour avait réussi, je ne pense pas que Massa aurait gagné.

En tout cas, c'est vrai qu'il y a eu un moment ou Massa paraissait "tout feu tout flammes", en quittant son stand


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mai 2007)

Bon, tout a été dit mais si le reste des courses se résume en 1 duel Ferrari-MacLaren cela risque de devenir un peu c****t  :hein: , même si j'admire un Hamilton excellent  qui montre déjà une maîtrise terrible de la course . Enfin comme je suis aussi 1 pro BMW je suis super content pour Kubica (dommage pour Heidfeld )
Un petit encouragement : allez les bleus (jaunes) !!!!
Au suivant.....:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bon, tout a été dit mais si le reste des courses se résume en 1 duel Ferrari-MacLaren cela risque de devenir un peu c****t  :hein: , même si j'admire un Hamilton excellent  qui montre déjà une maîtrise terrible de la course . Enfin comme je suis aussi 1 pro BMW je suis super content pour Kubica (dommage pour Heidfeld )
> Un petit encouragement : allez les bleus (jaunes) !!!!
> Au suivant.....:love:



Oui, mais là, non ! jusqu'à présent, ce genre de duel, c'était *une* Ferrari contre *une* McLaren, là, il y a quatre inscrits au concours, chacun contre les trois autres, la nuance vaut d'être soulignée, je pense 

Maintenant, si une autre, voire deux ou trois autres écuries venaient y mêler leur grain de sel, je n'aurais absolument rien contre, hein !


----------



## iShin (13 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi je salut la prestation du jeune et pourtant si talentueux Hamilton.
A 22 ans et pour sa première saison en F1 il fait une entrée fracassante en se permettant même l'insolence de titiller ses ainées en prenant la première place du classement provisoire ! 

Chapeau l'artiste ! Sa marge de progression est énorme... Hamilton futur champion du monde ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

iShin a dit:


> Moi aussi je salut la prestation du jeune et pourtant si talentueux Hamilton.
> A 22 ans et pour sa première saison en F1 il fait une entrée fracassante en se permettant même l'insolence de titiller ses ainées en prenant la première place du classement provisoire !
> 
> Chapeau l'artiste ! Sa marge de progression est énorme... Hamilton futur champion du monde ?



Et sympathique, en plus, ça ne gâte rien


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Mai 2007)

le pari d'alonso!! le pari d'alonso!! alonso au tapis! allons-y au poteau! alesi au porto!:rateau: m'égare-je?

vive massa!!!! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2007)

Effectivement Hamilton est en tête. Mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé très incisif dans cette course. Plutôt gestionnaire qu'attaquant. Certes ça permet de marquer des points, mais à son âge il devrait y avoir un peu plus de fougue 

A voir à Monaco ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Effectivement Hamilton est en tête. Mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé très incisif dans cette course. Plutôt gestionnaire qu'attaquant. Certes ça permet de marquer des points, mais à son âge il devrait y avoir un peu plus de fougue
> 
> A voir à Monaco ...



Hamilton et Raîkkonen étaient chargés en essence, contrairement à Massa, et les McLaren accusaient un trop gros handicap en vitesse de pointe pour qu'une prise de risque soit payante, le seul endroit pour dépasser étant la nouvelle chicane en bout de ligne droite. Il a donc sagement écouté les conseils de son écurie et assuré, après l'attaque manquée d'Alonso sur Massa. Comme disait le vieil Enzo, pour terminer premier, il faut premièrement ... terminer, pour faire second, c'est pareil.


----------



## melaure (14 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hamilton et Raîkkonen étaient chargés en essence, contrairement à Massa, et les McLaren accusaient un trop gros handicap en vitesse de pointe pour qu'une prise de risque soit payante, le seul endroit pour dépasser étant la nouvelle chicane en bout de ligne droite. Il a donc sagement écouté les conseils de son écurie et assuré, après l'attaque manquée d'Alonso sur Massa. Comme disait le vieil Enzo, pour terminer premier, il faut premièrement ... terminer, pour faire second, c'est pareil.



Certes mais imagine qu'il soit champion du monde avec uniquement des deuxièmes places ... Tu trouverais ça bien ? Ca manquerait de panache je pense ...

Assurer ok, mais pour gagner il faut aussi attaquer, sinon Massa va être tranquille toute la saison ... Lui par contre commence à me faire penser à Michael S ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Certes mais imagine qu'il soit champion du monde avec uniquement des deuxièmes places ... Tu trouverais ça bien ? Ca manquerait de panache je pense ...
> 
> Assurer ok, mais pour gagner il faut aussi attaquer, sinon Massa va être tranquille toute la saison ... Lui par contre commence à me faire penser à Michael S ...



Ce qui ne va pas, dans ton raisonnement, c'est que tu extrapoles la situation d'un grand prix à toute la saison, et que tu ne tiens pas compte de la situation.

Hamilton est le rooky de l'équipe, il n'est pas encore en position de passer outre les directives du team, qui attend de lui qu'il fasse rentrer des points pour le championnat constructeur. Il n'est pas encore sensé chercher le titre pilote. 

Par ailleurs, attaquer sans aucune chance de passer, c'est une prise de risque inutile, qui peut faire tout perdre, et ne pouvait, hier, rien faire gagner. Que Massa ait 2/100 de secondes ou 10 secondes d'avance n'aurait rien changé au résultat final.

Enfin, personnellement, je pense qu'il n'amusait pas tant le terrain que ça, et qu'il donnait vraiment le maximum de ce que sa voiture pouvait donner, car dans le dernier run, Alonso donnait le tout pour le tout en pneus tendres, et ne parvenait à gagner que quelques malheureux dixièmes sur lui, alors qu'il était en pneus durs.

Hier, les Ferrari étaient meilleures que les McLaren, et la différence était telle qu'il aurait fallu que Massa soit vraiment une pince pour perdre, or, c'est très très loin d'être le cas.


----------



## melaure (14 Mai 2007)

On ne saura jamais puisque la voiture d'Alonso était un petit peu abimée par le choc du départ ...


----------



## iShin (14 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Effectivement Hamilton est en tête. Mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé très incisif dans cette course. Plutôt gestionnaire qu'attaquant. Certes ça permet de marquer des points, mais à son âge il devrait y avoir un peu plus de fougue
> 
> A voir à Monaco ...



Justement, à son âge, faire preuve d'un tel niveau de maitrise reste assez exceptionnel !
Il n'a pas l'air d'un jeune loup assoiffé et pourtant il a les dents longues.


----------



## doudou83 (17 Mai 2007)

boys and girls !!
Gros roulage au Castellet pendant quelques jours .A noter que notre Frenchy Sébastien Bourdais lui aussi est présent. Il a roulé dans une Toro Rosso et éffectué 142 tours ....
Voici quelques temps . AHHHH Hamilton toujours lui !!!:love:

*Paul Ricard* -        16/05/2007                  *
 1 . L. Hamilton - McLaren Mercedes MP4-22 - 1'05.614 - 133 tours 
2 . F. Massa - Ferrari F2007 - 1'05.755 (+ 0.141 ) - 107 tours 
3 . R. Kubica - BMW Sauber F1.07 - 1'06.186 (+ 0.572 ) - 140 tours 
4 . D. Coulthard - Red Bull Renault RB3 - 1'06.201 (+ 0.                      
   587    ) -          137             tours      
5 . T. Sato - Super Aguri Honda SA07 - 1'06.281 (+ 0.667 ) - 115 tours 
6 . H. Kovalainen - Renault R27 - 1'06.302 (+ 0.688 ) - 151 tours 
7 . R. Barrichello - Honda RA107 - 1'06.516 (+ 0.902 ) - 103 tours 
8 . A. Wurz - Williams Toyota FW29 - 1'06.576 (+ 0.962 ) - 106 tours 
9 . R. Schumacher - Toyota TF107 - 1'06.598 (+ 0.984 ) - 111 tours 
10 . S. Bourdais - Toro Rosso Ferrari STR2 - 1'07.743 (+ 2.129 ) - 142 tours


----------



## Majintode (20 Mai 2007)

Totalement d'accord avec Pascal 77 et iShin (bankai...! ), Hamilton s'en sort haut la main, maîtrise incroyablement bien pour un rookie/gamin. Il est en tête du championnat et c'est tout simplement un tour de force. 

Extrapoler sur toute la saison, trouver qu'il n'a pas assez la niak... 

Massa a tout simplement été encore meilleur qu'Hamilton et les autres jeunes loups. 
Mais encore une fois, n'oublions pas que Massa est dans une équipe qu'il connait bien, qu'il a eu El Profesor comme coéquipier, qu'il a plus d'expérience en F1, que sa voiture roule quand même pas mal, etc., etc.


Pour une fois, depuis des années (pour ne pas dire, limite, une décennie), on a un chamionnat ou rien n'est joué d'avance dès le vendredi... enjoy !
(je me rappelle quand je vivais chez les rosbeefs, le pays où on parie sur le jour de la mort du Pape (...), les bookmakers préfèraient parier et espéraient que Schumi se pète une jambe au ski plutôt que de parier sur les courses de F1 )


----------



## Numberten (20 Mai 2007)

Oui, Hamilton c'est de la graine de champion, quand on voit le mal qu'à Alonso à le dominer (d'ailleurs pr l'instant il est derrière) et quand on connait le talent de ce dernier, on peut s'attendre à quelques titres pour Hamilton. Celui qui me deçois un peu c'est Raïkkonen, je crois qu'il n'a pas la chance avec lui, il a un chat noir sur sa voiture, je m'attendais à une lutte avec Alonso, et puis finalement c'est presque une lutte Hamilton-Massa... enfin la saison est longue... mais qui sait on aura peut-être une surprise à la fin de la saison, esperons que les quatres soit tous en mesure de gagner le championnat au dernier grand-prix ce serait le pied!


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2007)

Content aussi de voir que Coulthard se débrouille bien avec son "package"


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2007)

Je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment l'espèce de piltoe du dimanche qui commente sur TF1 peut dire autant de conneries à l'antenne.

Ca fait 4 tours au moins qu'ils disent qu'Hamilton a relaché son effort et que l'écart s'accroit, alors qu'en fait il est bloqué derrière Raïkkonen. Cet idiot de Laffite ne regarde même les images et les écarts sur les écrans de contrôle. Il ne voit donc même ce blocage (involontaire) par Raïkkonen

Ce n'est pas nouveau, mais l'étendue de son incompétence se révèle particulièrement aujourd'hui. Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas Prost, car là on verrait bien le vide inter-sidéral qui existe entre les oreilles de Laffite !

Tiens je met le son de RMC, ça me fera du bien d'entendre des pros !


----------



## La mouette (27 Mai 2007)

Belle victoire des MacLaren, mais grand prix sans grand intérêt, comme souvent lorsqu'une équipe domine


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Belle victoire des MacLaren, mais grand prix sans grand intérêt, comme souvent lorsqu'une équipe domine



Oui il n'y a pas eu trop de batailles. Juste dommage que Hamilton n'ait pas su faire la différence avec les ravitaillements ...


----------



## iShin (27 Mai 2007)

Grosse déception pour Kimi...
Il a gratté 4 places au départ mais après c'était pas la même chose !


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Oui il n'y a pas eu trop de batailles. Juste dommage que Hamilton n'ait pas su faire la différence avec les ravitaillements ...



Ca vient peut-être de la (source France Info)

Citation : 
"On m'avait dit d'y aller +mollo+ alors j'ai fait un bon départ... mais Fernando était du bon côté de la piste", explique Hamilton, avant de reconnaître: "je suis débutant en F1, j'ai le numéro 2 sur la voiture, je suis le pilote numéro 2."
Un aveu qui explique peut-être le manque d'enthousiasme du jeune homme sur le podium.
Surtout qu'en course, alors qu'il était sensé avoir cinq tours de plus d'essence que son coéquipier, l'écurie l'a fait rentrer ravitailler trois boucles seulement après Alonso, lui interdisant ainsi de profiter pleinement de sa stratégie légèrement décalée.
"Je n'en ai pas encore parlé avec mes ingénieurs, mais je pense que c'est par crainte d'une éventuelle intervention de la voiture de sécurité...", commente Hamilton, visiblement peu convaincu lui-même.


----------



## Yuls (27 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment l'esp&#232;ce de piltoe du dimanche qui commente sur TF1 peut dire autant de conneries &#224; l'antenne.
> 
> Ca fait 4 tours au moins qu'ils disent qu'Hamilton a relach&#233; son effort et que l'&#233;cart s'accroit, alors qu'en fait il est bloqu&#233; derri&#232;re Ra&#239;kkonen. Cet idiot de Laffite ne regarde m&#234;me les images et les &#233;carts sur les &#233;crans de contr&#244;le. Il ne voit donc m&#234;me ce blocage (involontaire) par Ra&#239;kkonen
> 
> ...



Melaure, je peux que d&#233;plorer cela. TF1 se fout de la gueule de ses propres t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs depuis des ann&#233;es. Sinon il y a Eurosport vous allez me dire, mais faut passer &#224; la caisse pour la recevoir...:mouais: 

Sinon il y a une autre alternative pour suivre la F1 &#224; la TV sans &#234;tre oblig&#233; d'allumer la radio, et l&#224; je m'adresse &#224; tous les t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs de Bourgogne de l'Est, de la Savoie/Haute Savoie, de Franche comt&#233; et de l'Alsace. C'est de suivre la F1 sur la T&#233;l&#233;vision Suisse Romande (TSR 1 ou 2) qui depuis des ann&#233;es, propose des commentaires de qualit&#233; et surtout sans un seul pot de Pub ! (et c'est valable pour les autres &#233;v&#233;nements sportifs). Nos amis suisses qui sont sur ce forum savent bien que la TSR comme les autres cha&#238;nes de la SSR retransmettent en int&#233;gralit&#233; les &#233;v&#233;nements sportifs tels que les sports alpins par exemple, qui sont superbement ignor&#233;s par nos chaines publiques et priv&#233;es fran&#231;aises...  

Cela fait depuis 1954 qu'on re&#231;oit les cha&#238;nes suisses dans une partie de la France, il suffit d'aller voir ce lien pour s'en rendre compte... Au final, on estime entre 500000 et 1 million de t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs fran&#231;ais suivant les programmes de la TSR...

Pour finir, la SSR arr&#234;tera la diffusion analogique de leurs programmes le 25 juin 2007. On peut d&#233;j&#224; recevoir 4 cha&#238;nes en num&#233;rique (TNT) que sont TSR 1 et 2, SF1 et DRS 1. Plus d'infos ici.

D&#233;sol&#233; pour le hors-sujet Messieurs, mais suite &#224; la remarque de Melaure, je ne pouvais pas me permettre de ne pas parler de &#231;a.


----------



## sylko (28 Mai 2007)

Yuls a dit:


> (...)Sinon il y a une autre alternative pour suivre la F1 à la TV sans être obligé d'allumer la radio, et là je m'adresse à tous les téléspectateurs de Bourgogne de l'Est, de la Savoie/Haute Savoie, de Franche comté et de l'Alsace. C'est de suivre la F1 sur la Télévision Suisse Romande(...)



Malheureusement, la TSR ne retransmettra plus la F1 à partir de 2008. Cette décision fait partie d'un paquet de mesures prises par la direction de la Société Suisse de Radiodiffusion (SSR) et destinées à économiser 55 millions de francs par an. Les droits TV étaient devenus tellement exorbitants, que cela ne passait plus auprès de la direction, après la demande d'augmentation de la redevance.

Dommage, car nous n'avons jamais été aussi près de revoir enfin un Suisse, au volant d'une Formule 1. (Neel Jani ou Sébastien Buemi) 

C'est grâce à Jacques Deschenaux que la Formule 1 a perduré aussi longtemps à la TSR. Il part à la retraite, à la fin de l'année. Je pense que c'est également l'une des raisons qui font que la TSR abandonne la F1.
Il a commenté sa première course de F1 en 1973. Auparavant, il était l'un des amis intimes de notre regretté pilote suisse Jo Siffert.

Au passage, pour sa première course en GP2, le fils de mon garagiste s'est classé 7e, à Monaco. Appelé au pied levé dans la semaine, afin de remplacer Michael Ammermuller. Il est arrivé mercredi à 23 heures. Jeudi, 6 heures, réglage du baquet et premiers essais. Vendredi, il réussi à se placer sur la 2e ligne de la grille. Sans quelques problèmes, il aurait pu finir sur le podium. Il montait pour la première fois dans un GP2.

Bravo Sébastien.


----------



## La mouette (28 Mai 2007)

Peut-être que si un Suisse venait en F1, la TSR changerait d'avis


----------



## doudou83 (28 Mai 2007)

Bonjours les gens !!    Vous avez tout dit . Victoire de MacLaren mais bon....  
Toujours la même remarque : Ce Hamilton   Quelques belles images en dehors de la piste mais  c'est Monaco... :rateau:


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2007)

Tiens personne n'a parlé de Bourdais qui a gagné à Houston et repris la tête du classement ...

Ah y a que les ricains qui savent rendre honneur à un champion français


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens personne n'a parlé de Bourdais qui a gagné à Houston et repris la tête du classement ...
> 
> Ah y a que les ricains qui savent rendre honneur à un champion français



Ben oui, mais l'un dans l'autre, c'est les "fan de F1", ici, pas d'indycar


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais l'un dans l'autre, c'est les "fan de F1", ici, pas d'indycar



Mais qui cherchent aussi désespérement un pilote français au niveau


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Mais qui cherchent aussi désespérement un pilote français au niveau



Pas du tout, ils ne cherchent pas un pilote au niveau (ça, il y en a pas mal, français ou non), ils cherchent un pilote capable de payer sa place !


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, ils ne cherchent pas un pilote au niveau (ça, il y en a pas mal, français ou non), ils cherchent un pilote capable de payer sa place !



Bah avec tout ce qu'il a gagné la-bas, ça doit pouvoir se faire, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bah avec tout ce qu'il a gagné la-bas, ça doit pouvoir se faire, non ?



Seulement si ses sponsors acceptent de le suivre en F1, ce qui n'est pas nécessairement le cas


----------



## doudou83 (30 Mai 2007)

Et oui ce Bourdais est un fameux pilote ! Après le test au Castellet il y a quelques jours chez Toro Rosso,il y aura un autre galop d'essai en juillet à Spa. Peut être que cela se terminera par un contrat .... A suivre


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2007)

Faudrait pas non plus qu'il prenne n'importe quelle équipe ..c'est la meilleur moyen pour briser une carrière


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Faudrait pas non plus qu'il prenne n'importe quelle équipe ..c'est la meilleur moyen pour briser une carrière



Oui le passage IndyCar à la F1 n'a pas été heureux pour tout le monde. Il y a des exemples  récent, mais je citerais surtout Michael Andretti qui tout à coup ne savait plus tourner dans les virages ...     Heureusement que son père, Mario, que j'admire beaucoup, a décroché deux titres en F1 !


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2007)

Apparement Bourdais plait beaucoup à Mario Andretti qui aimerait le voir courir chez Renault ...


----------



## iShin (10 Juin 2007)

Une pensée pour Kubica, en espérant qu'il ne soit pas mortellement blessé...


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Juin 2007)

quelqu'un a des nouvelles???


----------



## the-monk (10 Juin 2007)

Apparement, il n'aurait "que" une jambe cassée.

La vidéo de son crash


----------



## iShin (10 Juin 2007)

the-monk a dit:


> Apparement, il n'aurait "que" une jambe cassée.
> 
> La vidéo de son crash



Incroyable !
Kubica est dans un état stable et est hors de danger après s'être crashé à 290 Km/h 
Cf cet article.


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juin 2007)

Kubica s'en sort très bien : Entorse à la cheville droite et commotion cerebrale !!!! c'est vraiment incroyable au regard de son crash !   Un grand prix assez rock n' roll . Encore impérial le p'tit Hamilton  
Pour les fans de Bourdais : nouvelle victoire au GP de Portland ce qui le porte en tête du championnat champcar


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Kubica s'en sort très bien : Entorse à la cheville droite et commotion cerebrale !!!! c'est vraiment incroyable au regard de son crash !   Un grand prix assez rock n' roll . Encore impérial le p'tit Hamilton
> Pour les fans de Bourdais : nouvelle victoire au GP de Portland ce qui le porte en tête du championnat champcar



Pitin© tu parles d'un début de carrière, ce Hamilton : 6 grands prix au compteur six podiums dont une victoire et 4 secondes places. Quand on pense qu'il y a des pilotes qui ont mis fin à leur carrière après 120 ou 150 grand prix sans avoir ce palmarès. Même le Baron Rouge en était très loin, à ce stade de sa carrière !


----------



## iShin (11 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand on pense qu'il y a des pilotes qui ont mis fin à leur carrière après 120 ou 150 grand prix sans avoir ce palmarès.



On ne parlera pas de ce vieux briscard d'Alesi... :rose:


----------



## blafoot (11 Juin 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Kubica s'en sort très bien : Entorse à la cheville droite et commotion cerebrale !!!! c'est vraiment incroyable au regard de son crash !  Un grand prix assez rock n' roll . Encore impérial le p'tit Hamilton
> Pour les fans de Bourdais : nouvelle victoire au GP de Portland ce qui le porte en tête du championnat champcar




Y a encore des nouvelles : 

Kubica s'en sort très très bien . aucune fracture et il pourrait sortir lundi 9h00 de l'hopital ( heure locale )


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

iShin a dit:


> On ne parlera pas de ce vieux briscard d'Alesi... :rose:



Ben lui, si il n'a qu'une seule victoire, il a quand même pas mal de podiums au compteur !


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitin© tu parles d'un début de carrière, ce Hamilton : 6 grands prix au compteur six podiums dont une victoire et 4 secondes places. Quand on pense qu'il y a des pilotes qui ont mis fin à leur carrière après 120 ou 150 grand prix sans avoir ce palmarès. Même le Baron Rouge en était très loin, à ce stade de sa carrière !



Oui il est vraiment remarquable. Et à la rigueur si ses plus proches concurrents n'ont pas eu de réussite, ça compense un peu pour Monaco 

C'est bien de voir du sang neuf qui réussi. On se lassera peut-être de lui dans quelques temps mais pour l'instant c'est un vrai bol d'oxygène.


Neanmoins, j'ai quand même remarqué quelque chose de terriblement amusant. Alonso a été doublé par Sato. Si ce n'est pas la honte suprême ...


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juin 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Neanmoins, j'ai quand même remarqué quelque chose de terriblement amusant. Alonso a été doublé par Sato. Si ce n'est pas la honte suprême ...



Effectivement c'était tip top !!!    pas froid aux yeux le Nippon


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2007)

Bonjour les gens !!!
Décidément la classe biberon est en grande forme. Le martien au casque jaune nous refait la pole juste pour énerver Alonso et le "stagiaire" Vettel (19 ans ) se place sur la 4è ligne. La grille de départ est faite pour voir encore une belle course . La 2è ligne est rouge ,BMW confirme son retour avec Heidfeld en 3è ligne accompagné par une Renault .A suivre en direct sur Eurosport 19h(?)  Bonne course à tous les gens


----------



## Majintode (17 Juin 2007)

Lewis frappe encore un grand coup en faisant un 7e podium en 7 courses et en remportant sa seconde victoire en F1... Il compte 10 points d'avance sur Fernando (qui doit se dire "joderrrrrrrr" en ce moment...  ), 19 sur Massa et... 26 sur Kimi. 
Ce gars est tout simplement un génie !

:love:


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Juin 2007)

Très impressionnant en effet !!! faudrait que la scuderia se reveille vraiment pour donner plus de piment à cette saison promise à maclaren ??? :mouais:


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Très impressionnant en effet !!! faudrait que la scuderia se reveille vraiment pour donner plus de piment à cette saison promise à maclaren ??? :mouais:



Hé y a aussi Heidfeld, malchanceux la, mais assez performant. Et peut-être Renault un jour ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Lewis frappe encore un grand coup en faisant un 7e podium en 7 courses et en remportant sa seconde victoire en F1... Il compte 10 points d'avance sur Fernando (qui doit se dire "joderrrrrrrr" en ce moment...  ), 19 sur Massa et... 26 sur Kimi.
> Ce gars est tout simplement un génie !
> 
> :love:





ScubaARM a dit:


> Très impressionnant en effet !!! faudrait que la scuderia se reveille vraiment pour donner plus de piment à cette saison promise à maclaren ??? :mouais:





melaure a dit:


> Hé y a aussi Heidfeld, malchanceux la, mais assez performant. Et peut-être Renault un jour ...




Saloperie de soirée électorale :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Vivent les cha&#238;nes belges !!! 

Par contre, le grand prix n'&#233;tait pas ce qu'on peut appeler "passionnant"&#8230; :sleep: Cela dit, &#231;a m'a assez amus&#233; d'imaginer les naseaux fumants du taureau ib&#233;rique sous son casque


----------



## Majintode (18 Juin 2007)

Apparemment Fernando ne donnera plus les r&#233;glages de sa F1 &#224; son co&#233;quipier, comme il l'a fait jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent puisqu'il connait quasiment tous les circuits.
C'est la guerre... C'est par encore Prost/Senna quand ils &#233;taient chez McLaren mais la saison est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin d'&#234;tre termin&#233;e...  

Bien qu'&#233;tant pro Fl&#232;che d'Argent, je suis contre l'h&#233;g&#233;monie en F1 [&#8230; HORS SUJET &#8230;] donc &#231;a serait bien que Ferrari montre de quoi ils sont capables... Allez Kimi !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

J'aurais dit allez Massa histoire d'avoir une chance


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Juin 2007)

Finalement, je trouve qu'il reprend un peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t ce championnat, mais je suis d'accord sur le probl&#232;me des h&#233;g&#233;monies qui se succ&#232;dent... &#231;a lasse un peu quand m&#234;me.
le seul et unique int&#233;r&#234;t risque de devenir la seule lutte pour la premi&#232;re place entre deux pilotes d'une seule et m&#234;me &#233;curie, c'est dommage.
Sinon je suis d'accord, allez KIMI!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Ben en fait, le probl&#232;me de la F1, c'est que tout le monde ne peut pas gagner. Et effectivement, quand on en a 3 ou 4, tout de suite, c'est le luxe.  L&#224;, &#231;a redescend un peu &#224; 2, c'est bof et personnellement, je ne me rabats que sur la satisfaction d'imaginer Fernando Alonso en train de fulminer.
D'autant plus qu'il n'est jamais aussi bon que lorsqu'il est en rage 

Le meilleur serait &#224; venir ?


----------



## doudou83 (18 Juin 2007)

Vous avez tout dit !!!  mais il ne faut pas oublier que la saison est longue et que tout peut arriver .La révélation de cette saison est sans nul doute le p'tit Hamilton .Ayant suivi son année 2006 en GP2 je dirai qu'il est égal à lui même avec un matériel plus pro .Oui ns pouvons le dire c'est un GRAND !! Allez BMW !!!!!(ce sont 1 peu mes chouchous ):love:
Bonne journée les gens


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

Ouaip. Etonnant Kubica aussi. Sympathique &#233;quipe les BMW&#8230;


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Saloperie de soirée électorale :sick:




Comment ça ? Tu n'avais pas eurosport ?    

En plus sur Eurosport tu n'as pas de pub, tu as tout ce qui se passe avant et l'interview d'après course. Pas les mêmes blaireaux que sur TF1, mis à part le commentaire bien sur. La faut vraiment que quelqu'un se devoue pour les écraser à la sortie des studios ...



doudou83 a dit:


> Vous avez tout dit !!!  mais il ne faut pas oublier que la saison est longue et que tout peut arriver .La révélation de cette saison est sans nul doute le p'tit Hamilton .Ayant suivi son année 2006 en GP2 je dirai qu'il est égal à lui même avec un matériel plus pro .Oui ns pouvons le dire c'est un GRAND !! Allez BMW !!!!!(ce sont 1 peu mes chouchous ):love:
> Bonne journée les gens



Je pense quand même que Heidfeld a plus de potentiel. Mais bon je suis surtout content pour les flèches d'argent.


----------



## iShin (18 Juin 2007)

Puisque personne ne le fait je tiens à souligner les beaux dépassements que nous a offert "Fisico"  

Un bel extérieur puis un plongeon à la corde, y'a pas à dire c'est beau :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2007)

iShin a dit:


> Puisque personne ne le fait je tiens à souligner les beaux dépassements que nous a offert "Fisico"
> 
> Un bel extérieur puis un plongeon à la corde, y'a pas à dire c'est beau :love:


 

Ouais:rateau: pour une fois ... 
Allez je plaisante car Fisico il nous en a quand même fait des vertes et des pas mûres:mouais: pas le passé, pas encore cette année...
Scub


----------



## doudou83 (20 Juin 2007)

Hello tous !!!   En attendant de commenter Magny Cours voici les potins sur Kimi......Cela fait couler beaucoup d'encre !  Perso je n'y crois pas trop mais why not ??
Article


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello tous !!!   En attendant de commenter Magny Cours voici les potins sur Kimi......Cela fait couler beaucoup d'encre !  Perso je n'y crois pas trop mais why not ??
> Article



J'ai pourtant des infos qui vont dans le même sens, le problème de Kimi d'après certains patrons d'écuries (un en particulier, italien, dans une écurie franco anglaise ), c'est que si personne ne le pousse au cul, il s'en fout d'aller vite et il ne fait pas beaucoup d'efforts. Ce qui ne plaît pas du tout à Ferrari, donc..


----------



## Majintode (21 Juin 2007)

Kimi, c'est un peu le finlandais nouvelle vague, &#224; l'encontre de l'ancienne &#233;cole &#224; la Hakkinen... Il se prend des bitures en boite de nuit, il se fait prendre en train de rouler &#224; 200 et quelques en Mercedes (&#224; la belle &#233;poque...), il est ronchon, il perd son sang froid (houla, est-il scandinave ou bien ?), etc. En gros, il est plus humain (limite "Montoya" sur les bords...  ).
Perso, j'aime bien ce pilote mais il est clair qu''avec son caract&#232;re il &#233;tait mieux chez Ron Dennis qu'il ne l'est en Italie...

Alors si Alonso va chez Ferrari... Kimi retournerait chez papa Ron ?

P.S au modo : sorry pour "l'h&#233;g&#233;monie" de la derni&#232;re fois... c'&#233;tait pas bien m&#233;chant hein...


----------



## melaure (21 Juin 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello tous !!!   En attendant de commenter Magny Cours voici les potins sur Kimi......Cela fait couler beaucoup d'encre !  Perso je n'y crois pas trop mais why not ??
> Article



Ils ont bien viré Prost à une époque, alors ça ne me surprendrait pas ... 

Etonnant que le "journaliste" italien, ne se demande pas si ça ne viendrait pas plutôt de la voiture, le manque de réussite ... Non ?

Au dernier grand prix, je ne vois pas vraiment Félipé supérieur à Kimi ... Ni celui d'avant en fait ...

C'est italien ! Faut taper sur le pilote s'il n'est pas italien ...


----------



## sylko (23 Juin 2007)

Des nouvelles du fils de mon garagiste. 

Apr&#232;s avoir rat&#233; son d&#233;part alors qu'il &#233;tait en pole, Il a r&#233;ussi &#224; revenir de l'arri&#232;re pour se classer 2e derri&#232;re le fils d'un pote, dont je vous ai d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233;. 

S&#233;bastien conserve la t&#234;te du championnat de F3 Euroseries. Deuxi&#232;me course demain &#224; Nuremberg, en Allemagne. 







*Vainqueurs des &#233;ditions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes au Norisring*

*2006:* Paul di Resta (Dallara F305 Mercedes)
*2005:* Lewis Hamilton (Dallara F305 Mercedes)
*2004:* Lewis Hamilton (Dallara F302 Mercedes)

*2003:* Robert Kubica (Dallara F303 Opel)


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Juillet 2007)

il y avait des connaissances que j'aimais bien dans l'hélico de ce matin... c'est con...


----------



## Majintode (1 Juillet 2007)

Kimi, at last...! 

8 courses, 8e podium pour le petit Lewis...


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Kimi, at last...!
> 
> 8 courses, 8e podium pour le petit Lewis...



Petit par la taille peut être mais grand par le talent  

Kimi is back, merci à la Scuderia de relancer ce championnat. Très intéressant aussi BMW et ce Polonais, est il volant ?  
Scub


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Kimi, at last...!
> 
> 8 courses, 8e podium pour le petit Lewis...



Dont seulement 2 troisièmes places  On avait vraiment rien vu de comparable en F1 jusque là :love:


----------



## dmo95 (1 Juillet 2007)

Lewis Hamilton me fait penser à Jacque Villeneuve, c'est à dire une jeune ambitieux qui a peur de rien, et qui veut s'imposer. Et après une énorme saison, il va pendre un peu de recul et n'aura plus la rage de vaincre pour faire une dizaine d'année de F1 sans résultats et terminer en champ car. 

Selon moi ce n'est pas un prodige mais just un jeune fou furieux !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Lewis Hamilton me fait penser à Jacque Villeneuve, c'est à dire une jeune ambitieux qui a peur de rien, et qui veut s'imposer. Et après une énorme saison, il va pendre un peu de recul et n'aura plus la rage de vaincre pour faire une dizaine d'année de F1 sans résultats et terminer en champ car.
> 
> Selon moi ce n'est pas un prodige mais just un jeune fou furieux !!



Cette opinion n'engage que toi, et quelque chose me dit (mon petit doigt ?) qu'on ne va pas être nombreux à la partager 

:mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Juillet 2007)

C'est m&#234;me une analyse navrante...

Personne ne peut pr&#233;sumer les futurs choix de carri&#232;re de lewis hamilton, pas plus qu'&#234;tre capable d'analyser une carri&#232;re plus que bien remplie comme celle de jacques villeneuve avec des platitudes concernant une dizaine d'ann&#233;es en F1 "sans r&#233;sultats"...

:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Lewis Hamilton est la preuve que les records de Schumacher peuvent être battus ..et rien que pour ça, la F1 reste et restera toujours intéressante.
Un futur grand, remplace une légende de la F1


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juillet 2007)

Mon p&#232;re adore la F1, et j'habite &#224; 50 kM de Magny-Cours 
J'esp&#232;re vraiment que le grande prix de France restera &#224; Nevers dans deux ans !
Vous imaginez qu'en 2004, il y avait 100.000 spectateurs, et que cette ann&#233;e il n'y en avait que 60.000


----------



## Majintode (2 Juillet 2007)

Appeler un rookie un "jeune fou furieux" alors qu'il réussit ce que personne n'a jamais fait, sur des circuits pour la plupart très différents les uns les autres, dans la même voiture que le double champion du monde sortant... Arf... sacrée analyse...

Quant à Villeneuve il restera pour moi l'un des meilleurs... 
C'est ça qui est bien quand on suit vraiment un sport, on aime (ou on déteste... ) beaucoup les très grands (Schumi, etc.), et on a ses "chouchous"... Les miens sont Villeneuve, "loco" Montoya, Coulthard, Damon Hill...

Pour Magny-Cours c'est tendu... Les billets des 70 000 spectateurs n'ont pas suffit à rembourser l'investissement qu'il a fallu faire pour cette épreuve du championnat 2007. A ce rythme, il y aura bien d'autres étapes en France mais plutôt dans les environs de Paris.


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

La strat&#233;gie de la FIA est claire: tout faire pour que d'autres pays puissent accueillir des GP. 
Pour cela ils imposent des conditions presque intenables pour ceux existant, surtout en Europe


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Appeler un rookie un "jeune fou furieux" alors qu'il réussit ce que personne n'a jamais fait, sur des circuits pour la plupart très différents les uns les autres, dans la même voiture que le double champion du monde sortant... Arf... sacrée analyse...
> 
> Quant à Villeneuve il restera pour moi l'un des meilleurs...
> C'est ça qui est bien quand on suit vraiment un sport, on aime (ou on déteste... ) beaucoup les très grands (Schumi, etc.), et on a ses "chouchous"... Les miens sont Villeneuve, "loco" Montoya, Coulthard, Damon Hill...
> ...



60.000 spectateurs


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Juillet 2007)

A mon avis en F1, comme dans beaucoup d'autre discipline, chaque champion est unique et personne ne peut prédire leur destiné (parfois tragique d'ailleurs).  L'important c'est qu'ils nous transportent par leurs exploits vers des lignes d'arrivées franchies à plus de 300 KMH après quelques redoutables dépassements.
Scub


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

Oui, le succ&#232;s et la r&#233;ussite d'un pilote peut basculer en quelques jours...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> A mon avis en F1, comme dans beaucoup d'autre discipline, chaque champion est unique et personne ne peut prédire leur destiné (parfois tragique d'ailleurs).  L'important c'est qu'ils nous transportent par leurs exploits vers des lignes d'arrivées franchies à plus de 300 KMH après quelques redoutables dépassements.
> Scub


Ouah punaise !!!
T'as bien fait de signer, j'ai failli la mettre en signature


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4321600 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah punaise !!!
> T'as bien fait de signer, j'ai failli la mettre en signature


© _mérou jovial_.


----------



## doudou83 (3 Juillet 2007)

boys and girls !   De retour de Magny Cours après 3 jours de bruit , de vent ,de...froid (vendredi)    Grand prix bien sympa malgré un manque certain de participant (130 000 spectateurs sur 3 jours contre 200 000 en 2006:mouais  Le plateau était cool .Les GP2 , les Porsches(sous l'eau dimanche) les F3 euroséries et la F1 bien sûr . Bien content pour Lewis et super content pour les BMW ( et oui !!) Enfin je me suis éclaté .Petite dédicace sur le stand Toyota de notre Montagny national (très sympa) et des 2 pilotes Torro rosso chez Red Bull . J'aurai bien aimé un beau stand BMW et Mercedes mais..:mouais:..   Vivement next year .Magny Cours 2 est dans les tuyaux .Investissement entre 30 et 35 mio  !  Je croise les doigts . A suivre


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> on a ses "chouchous"... Les miens sont Villeneuve, "loco" Montoya, Coulthard, Damon Hill...



Yeah  

Je n'ai pas vu la course étant parti, mais ça relance un peu le championnat (et pourtant j'ai vraiment envie que McLaren gagne ce championnat). J'aimerais que BMW soit vraiment en mesure de se battre pour la victoire. Quand à Renault, je ne les vois pas décoller ...

Sinon pour le GP de France, je suis resté nostalgique du Castelet depuis longtemps mais bon la F1 ça bouge ! Et à priori Magnycours est resté un circuit ou on dépasse quasiment pas, ce dont la F1 n'a pas vraiment besoin ...

Bon vivement dimanche prochain


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juillet 2007)

Morning les gens !!
Et oui moi aussi je suis très nostalgique du Castelet  La F1 et le Bol d'or !!! AHHHHH c'était chouette . mais le dieu FRIC n'était pas aussi présent que maintenant .Moi , je verrai bien le grand prix de France de F1 au Castelet chez Bernie .Pour avoir assisté à différent essais privés F1,je peux dire que SON circuit est topissime. Mais bon là je rêve un peu :love:
Bonne journée les fanssssss et allez BMW


----------



## Majintode (8 Juillet 2007)

Kimi remet les pendules à l'heure... bravo M. Raikkonen !

On a eu droit à une belle course, avec avant cela une magnifique pole pour le magnifique Lewis. Ce dernier s'est quand même pris pas loin de 40s dans la vue par l'homme fort du jour...
La passe d'arme entre Kubica et Massa (pas de bol pour lui au départ...) a été bien intéressante aussi 

Ca nous fait 70 pts pour Hamilton, et derrière c'est serré...: 58 pour Alonso, 52 pour Raikkonen et 51 pour Massa.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Kimi remet les pendules à l'heure... bravo M. Raikkonen !
> 
> On a eu droit à une belle course, avec avant cela une magnifique pole pour le magnifique Lewis. Ce dernier s'est quand même pris pas loin de 40s dans la vue par l'homme fort du jour...
> La passe d'arme entre Kubica et Massa (pas de bol pour lui au départ...) a été bien intéressante aussi
> ...



Par contre, on a senti dans le troisième run (quand Hamilton était en pneus tendres, et ses deux adversaires en durs) qu'Alonso ne communiquait plus ses réglages !

Belle course et beau duel à la fin, pour la 4ème place !


----------



## Majintode (8 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, on a senti dans le troisième run (quand Hamilton était en pneus tendres, et ses deux adversaires en durs) qu'Alonso ne communiquait plus ses réglages !
> 
> Belle course et beau duel à la fin, pour la 4ème place !



Effectivement, Fernando ne parle carrément plus aux ingénieurs...!
En tout cas il a retrouvé le sourire...


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Effectivement, Fernando ne parle carrément plus aux ingénieurs...!
> En tout cas il a retrouvé le sourire...



Et pourtant il devrait plus s'inquiéter de la forme des Ferraris Ca peut fondre très vite leur petite avance ...

Je me demande bien ce qui cloche en ce moment chez McLaren ? Ils ont oublié d'enlever les ancres sur leurs voitures ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Non non&#8230; ils ont perdu leur source d'inspiration technique


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour les gens !     Course intéressante une fois de + . Iceman ne sourit toujours pas même sur la plus haute marche du podium :love: 1 podium de + pour Lewis  Nous sommes à la mi saison et l'ovni au casque jaune a déjà 12 points d'avance sur Alonso 
Je suis ravi de la 4è place de Kubica et de la 6è de Heidfeld .   Allez BMW 
vive la F1


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Juillet 2007)

Renault finit avec ses 2 voitures mais toujours aussi loin du podium rien qu'au niveau du temps. C'est incroyable ce qu'une &#233;curie peut &#234;tre techniquement d&#233;pass&#233;e en moins d'une saison sans compter le changement de pilote. Finalement Alonso a bien fait de partir ?!
Bravo &#224; Kimi bien s&#251;r, Mclaren a du souci &#224; se faire, les rouges reviennent forts et ils finiront forts.


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Renault finit avec ses 2 voitures mais toujours aussi loin du podium rien qu'au niveau du temps. C'est incroyable ce qu'une &#233;curie peut &#234;tre techniquement d&#233;pass&#233;e en moins d'une saison sans compter le changement de pilote. Finalement Alonso a bien fait de partir ?!
> Bravo &#224; Kimi bien s&#251;r, Mclaren a du souci &#224; se faire, les rouges reviennent forts et ils finiront forts.


_"Apr&#232;s la pluie, le beau temps".

Comtesse de S&#233;gur._


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juillet 2007)

Pour Renault , des changements techniques arrivent pour Budapest .Nous verrons bien si l'écurie peut remonter la pente ! Pour Alonso...il y a rumeur sur un retour au bercail 
Comme d'hab affaire à suivre ......


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Juillet 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pour Renault , des changements techniques arrivent pour Budapest .Nous verrons bien si l'écurie peut remonter la pente ! Pour Alonso...il y a rumeur sur un retour au bercail
> Comme d'hab affaire à suivre ......


 
Merci, bonne nouvelle pour Renault, j'en rage de les voir à la ramasse après les 2 dernières saisons réalisées. Budapest, le circuit est rapide je crois mais pas sûr qu'il y ait une pente  .Alonso et Renault, ça rime.


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juillet 2007)

Morning boys and girls !!!!    Beaucoup d'&#233;curies &#224; Spa-Francorchamps et c'est le grand jour pour Sebastien Bourdais !  . Allez Sebbbbbb


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Morning boys and girls !!!!    Beaucoup d'écuries à Spa-Francorchamps et c'est le grand jour pour Sebastien Bourdais !  . Allez Sebbbbbb



Oui il s'est surtout bien fait avoir en ChampCar. Ce serait dommage de rater le titre pour ça. Maudit Doornbos !


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juillet 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Merci, bonne nouvelle pour Renault, j'en rage de les voir à la ramasse après les 2 dernières saisons réalisées. Budapest, *le circuit est rapide je crois* mais pas sûr qu'il y ait une pente  .Alonso et Renault, ça rime.



C'es sur, c'est sur, Budapest est juste le circuit le plus sinueux et le plus lent de la saison...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> C'es sur, c'est sur, Budapest est juste le circuit le plus sinueux et le plus lent de la saison...



Tu exagères, tu oublies Monaco  Pis il a mit "je crois" :hein:


----------



## Ricardo45 (12 Juillet 2007)

ont dois pas parler du même type de F1 lol


Accident de F1
http://www.nospy.info/mc/content/view/39/58/


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; bu, archi_bu_... 
Lol.... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

lol :sleep:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu exagères, tu oublies Monaco  Pis il a mit "je crois" :hein:



Certes, certes... mais j'ai toujours un peu de mal à placer Monaco dans les "circuits"..., mais je vois ce que tu veux dire...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Je me permet de combler cet inter-course de F1 en vous présentant la petite soeur de ce sport automobile, que vous devez sûrement avoir entendu dans nos campagnes les jours d'été. Les courses de côtes (ou de la montagne) ont intégrés depuis une dizaine d'années les anciennes F1 : les F3000.

Et la source, avec les circuits et résultats du championnat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4333947 a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de combler cet inter-course de F1 en vous pr&#233;sentant la petite soeur de ce sport automobile, que vous devez s&#251;rement avoir entendu dans nos campagnes les jours d'&#233;t&#233;. Les courses de c&#244;tes (ou de la montagne) ont int&#233;gr&#233;s depuis une dizaine d'ann&#233;es les anciennes F1 : les F3000.
> 
> Et la source, avec les circuits et r&#233;sultats du championnat.



Nan nan, les F3000, ce ne sont pas les anciennes F1, mais les anciennes GP2. Il n'y a pas d'anciennes F1, vu que la F1 est la plus ancienne formule "monoplace" actuellement en vigueur (depuis le d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 50)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan nan, les F3000, ce ne sont pas les anciennes F1, mais les anciennes GP2. Il n'y a pas d'anciennes F1, vu que la F1 est la plus ancienne formule "monoplace" actuellement en vigueur (depuis le début des années 50)



Alors pourquoi l'entend on ? Rendez vous dans "Améliorons notre français" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Alors pourquoi l'entend on ? Rendez vous dans "Améliorons notre français" ?



Sans doute parce que certains, abusés par la ressemblance extérieure des voitures le croient, mais je confirme que les F3000 ont bien été remplacées par les GP2, après qu'elles aient elles même remplacé l'ancienne Formule 2.


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute parce que certains, abusés par la ressemblance extérieure des voitures le croient, mais je confirme que les F3000 ont bien été remplacées par les GP2, après qu'elles aient elles même remplacé l'ancienne Formule 2.



Bref c'est le bazard quoi ! Ca change tout le temps pour ne plus savoir ce que c'est


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute parce que certains, abus&#233;s par la ressemblance ext&#233;rieure des voitures le croient, mais je confirme que les F3000 ont bien &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;es par les GP2, apr&#232;s qu'elles aient elles m&#234;me remplac&#233; l'ancienne Formule 2.



Confirmation de wikip&#233;dia 



> La *Formule 3000* est une cat&#233;gorie de comp&#233;tition automobile cr&#233;&#233;e en 1985 par la FIA. Destin&#233;e &#224; se positionner entre la Formule 1 et la Formule 3, cette cat&#233;gorie rempla&#231;ait la Formule 2.



Je pensais qu'elles &#233;taient plus vieilles. C'est assez r&#233;cent en fait. 
Elles sont mastoques &#224; c&#244;t&#233;s des autres monoplaces. C'est quand m&#234;me de sacr&#233; bolides.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Confirmation de wikipédia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as pas tort. En fait, elles utilisent une base identique et sont ensuite préparées par les écuries. L'idée était de mettre sur un pied d'égalité les écuries (donc les pilotes aussi) dans un championnat.

Certains passent ensuite à la F1.


----------



## Majintode (19 Juillet 2007)

Vu sur F1 Live :

_Michael Schumacher est aujourd'hui assistant de Jean Todt au sein de la Scuderia Ferrari, mais il semble plus que jamais peu disposé à prendre la succession de ce dernier à la tête de l'équipe de F1.

 Il ne prendra pas la direction de la Scuderia et il ne reviendra pas en tant que pilote. "Non. Heureusement, j'ai arrêté au bon moment. J'y pensais depuis longtemps et j'ai pris la bonne décision," déclare-t-il dans les colonnes du __Bild.

Depuis le début de la saison, Michael Schumacher semble observer le travail de la Scuderia, mais il doute de son utilité dans un quelconque rôle. Peut-être est-ce l'envie de s'impliquer plus avant qui lui manque. Il envisage donc de se tourner vers d'autres défis.

"J'ai déjà remarqué que j'étais hors du coup.  				    
 La seule chose que je devrais faire pour m'y remettre, c'est de me plonger totalement dans le travail de l'équipe de F1, mais je n'ai absolument pas envie de faire ça. En revanche, je pourrais aider au développement des voitures de série. Je trouverais cela très amusant d'apporter ma contribution à quelque chose," affirme le septuple champion du monde._ 


Le Baron Rouge est sur le point de tirer sa révérence en F1... (c'est pas trop tôt...!  Aïe doucement je plaisante...  )


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Vu sur F1 Live :
> 
> _Michael Schumacher est aujourd'hui assistant de Jean Todt au sein de la Scuderia Ferrari, mais il semble plus que jamais peu dispos&#233; &#224; prendre la succession de ce dernier &#224; la t&#234;te de l'&#233;quipe de F1._


_

C'est quoi cette info ? Michael Schumacher ne travaille plus du tout dans la F1. Il est devenu conducteur de char ..._


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2007)

Bon galère pour Hamilton, c'est pas cool cet accident, surtout si c'est à cause d'un boulon ...

je ne vois pas comment il pourrait faire un podium cette fois-ci, surtout s'il ne peut pas courir


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2007)

enfin un truc qui marche pas pour hamilton ... ( on peut dire ça tranquille puisqu'il est entier) et le bougre fait dans le dangereux et spectaculaire mais toujours aussi fort , il revient deux heures plus tard en voulant conduire tout de suite !

les alonso et compagnie sont pas sortis de l'auberge avec un coco de ce calibre!   


je suis déçu pour massa qui se fait bouffer par raikkonen en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

On ne conna&#238;t pas les chargements d'essence


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2007)

Complêtement délirant ce début de course. en encore pas de chance pour Hamilton avec ce pneu crevé et cette sortie sur aqua-planning ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2007)

hé béh! v'là une course qui fait de la place! dommage pour raikkonen ... et aussi un peu pour massa sur la fin .. c'eut été sympa de voir schumi donner les coupes à massa et todt... 

enfin, un virage schumi sur un circuit! :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Juillet 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> enfin un truc qui marche pas pour hamilton ... ( on peut dire ça tranquille puisqu'il est entier) et le bougre fait dans le dangereux et spectaculaire mais toujours aussi fort , il revient deux heures plus tard en voulant conduire tout de suite !
> 
> les alonso et compagnie sont pas sortis de l'auberge avec un coco de ce calibre!
> 
> ...



Je crains que ce ne soit que la réalité des faits, Raikonnen a toujours été plus rapide que Massa, et là; il a à nouveau envie de gagner... c'est pas mal..

toutefois, pour avoir vu la course, Alonso me semble être toujours le plus impressionnant, toujours à l'attaque, voire à l'affut, très régulier et tout et tout... Champion...


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2007)

Des nouvelles du fils de mon garagiste. Ca faisait longtemps. 

Engag&#233; en Formule 3 Euroseries, il se bat pour la t&#234;te du championnat avec le petit-fils de mon ancien voisin. Vous suivez? Pas grave, je continue. 

Il a la chance de faire partie, depuis quelques ann&#233;es, de la fili&#232;re Red Bull. A ce titre, il remplace Michael Ammermuller bless&#233; en GP2, certainement pour toute la fin du championnat. En alternance avec le championnat F3 Euroseries. Gr&#226;ce au titre de Lewis Hamilton, l'an dernier, S&#233;bastien porte le num&#233;ro 1. 

Ce dernier week-end, dans le cadre du GP d'Europe, il a connu l'&#233;limination au premier virage de la course de samedi. Donc hier, il avait le d&#233;savantage de partir en derni&#232;re ligne. Il n'a pas pu faire de grands exploits pour remonter. 20e sur 26.
Il a toutefois r&#233;colt&#233; 1 point pour avoir r&#233;alis&#233; le meilleur temps.

Il a &#233;galement bluff&#233; l'&#233;quipe de Formule 1 de Red Bull. Au point que demain et peut-&#234;tre jeudi, &#224; Jerez, S&#233;bastien sera au volant ...de la Formule 1 qui a permis &#224; Mark Webber de terminer sur le podium, hier au GP d'Europe. 

Je vous avait dit que ce gar&#231;on irait loin. S&#233;bastien Buemi n'a que 18 ans.


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Juillet 2007)

sylko : "Des nouvelles du fils de mon garagiste. Ca faisait longtemps. 

Je vous avait dit que ce gar&#231;on irait loin. S&#233;bastien Buemi n'a que 18 ans. " 




scub : Et toutes ses dents :mouais:  je m'y connais (voir mon avatar).
Allez, cocorico


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

Cocorico c'est fran&#231;ais. Buemi, il est suisse&#8230;

Merci de participer en tout cas&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4341511 a dit:
			
		

> Cocorico c'est français. Buemi, il est suisse
> 
> Merci de participer en tout cas


Style rédactionnel + citations impeccables; ça se travaille Môôssieur !... 
C'est estampillé :

©mérou jovial


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4341511 a dit:
			
		

> Cocorico c'est français. Buemi, il est suisse
> 
> Merci de participer en tout cas



Exact, je ne connais pas le cri de la bête Suisse, et puis je me suis souvenu de 1515 (Marignan) alors ....


----------



## sylko (24 Juillet 2007)

Pas mal pour son 1er test...

*Circuito Permanente de Jerez - Espagne 24 Juillet 2007*

                               Pos.             Pilote             Equipe             Pneus           Temps             Tours             
1                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



P. de la Rosa McLaren 





                   01:20.111 69
2                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


F. Montagny Toyota





                   01:21.136                         73
3                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


K. Nakajima Williams





                   01:21.424                         103
4                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


J. Rossiter  Super Aguri





                   01:21.683                         92
5                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


C. Klien Spyker F1





                   01:22.035                         70
6                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


N. Piquet jr. Renault





                   01:22.537                         68
7                           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


S. Buemi Red Bull





                   01:22.565                         78


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Juillet 2007)

Sans pr&#233;juger de quoi que ce soit pour ce qui concerne les r&#233;glages des voitures en piste, si le but &#233;tait une recherche de performance : 2,5" de diff&#233;rence sur un tour c'est aussi important que de vouloir courir une transat en monocoque ou en trimaran... et quand tu penses que si il y avait eu Alonso ou Raikonnen dans leur caisses respectives, ils en auraient probablement remis une de mieux (de seconde), &#231;a montre le boulot...

Mais bon, il a 19 ans, il faut qu'il tourne encore un peu...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Par contre, il est sur le m&#234;me temps que la renault&#8230; et &#231;a, c'est pas pire


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Sans pr&#233;juger de quoi que ce soit pour ce qui concerne les r&#233;glages des voitures en piste, si le but &#233;tait une recherche de performance : 2,5" de diff&#233;rence sur un tour c'est aussi important que de vouloir courir une transat en monocoque ou en trimaran... et quand tu penses que si il y avait eu Alonso ou Raikonnen dans leur caisses respectives, ils en auraient probablement remis une de mieux (de seconde), &#231;a montre le boulot...
> 
> Mais bon, il a 19 ans, il faut qu'il tourne encore un peu...



Il roulait avec le plein et c'&#233;tait sa premi&#232;re journ&#233;e d'essais officiels.
Il a surtout fait des kilom&#232;tres pour obtenir sa superlicence.
Red Bull ne veut surtout pas le griller.
En fait, il avait d&#233;j&#224; roul&#233; avec la Red Bull avant le GP d'Europe, afin de tester des nouvelles pi&#232;ces a&#233;rodynamiques.
S&#233;bastien devrait faire encore quelques courses demain &#224; Jerez, avant de rejoindre Zandwort pour les courses de F3 Euroseries du week-end.

Et surtout, il a 18 ans et non 19


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

En tout cas, il a droit &#224; une niouze compl&#232;te rien que pour lui sur F1-live


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Juillet 2007)

Certes, mais c'&#233;tait des taquineries. La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai approch&#233; ces voitures en vrai, je me suis demand&#233; comment on pouvait &#234;tre suffisamment fondu pour ne serait-ce que monter dedans lorsque le moteur tourne, alors de l&#224; &#224; les faire rouler....


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Certes, mais c'était des taquineries. La dernière fois que j'ai approché ces voitures en vrai, je me suis demandé comment on pouvait être suffisamment fondu pour ne serait-ce que monter dedans lorsque le moteur tourne, alors de là à les faire rouler....



Pas de problème 

A la suite de blessures (Ammermüller) et de pêtage de plombs chez Torro Rosso (Scott Speed), on risquerait bien de retrouver bientôt trois Sébastien dans le monde de la F1.

Vettel, Bourdais et Buemi.

Ce serait cool.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Clair que ces 3 l&#224;, je suis press&#233; de les voir dans des top teams&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Certes, mais c'était des taquineries. La dernière fois que j'ai approché ces voitures en vrai, je me suis demandé comment on pouvait être suffisamment fondu pour ne serait-ce que monter dedans lorsque le moteur tourne, alors de là à les faire rouler....



T'as raison, la première chose à penser c'est pas d'arriver le premier mais surtout de ne pas casser la voiture 

Ces trois là ils ont l'air de ne pas en avoir trop cassé même à 18 ans comme quoi


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> T'as raison, la première chose à penser c'est pas d'arriver le premier mais surtout de ne pas casser la voiture
> 
> Ces trois là ils ont l'air de ne pas en avoir trop cassé même à 18 ans comme quoi



Je ne prendrais pas le pari, globalement, c'est ce qui différencie le pilote du conducteur, la capacité à aller se pulvériser à 300 dans des pneus... j'ai connu un canadien qui adorait ça, comme quoi l'histoire n'apprend pas toujours...


----------



## sylko (25 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je ne prendrais pas le pari, globalement, c'est ce qui différencie le pilote du conducteur, la capacité à aller se pulvériser à 300 dans des pneus... j'ai connu un canadien qui adorait ça, comme quoi l'histoire n'apprend pas toujours...



Il ne serait pas plutôt ...Québecois


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Il ne s'appellait pas Jacques Villeneuve, par hasard


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4343662 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'appellait pas Jacques Villeneuve, par hasard


Bien odr&#233; !....  
Y'a pas moyen de remettre en route le syst&#232;me des bon points et images en vigueur &#224; l'&#233;cole de nos grands parents ?!... 
Rien que pour odr&#233;...  

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

J'ai faillit dire Ayrton Senna :rateau:

Même si ça m'a fait beaucoup pleuré à 14 ans ...


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Juillet 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Il ne serait pas plutôt ...Québecois



Quelle drôle d'idée, ils ne sont pas canadiens, les Québécois...???. 

_Genre on dirait queles corses ne seraient pas français, par exemple... moi ça me gène pas, mais ils auraient un tantinnet plus de mal à toucher les subventions de l'Europe si c'était le cas..._


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Juillet 2007)

au fait, pour rire un peu...

L&#224;


----------



## sylko (26 Juillet 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> au fait, pour rire un peu...
> 
> Là



Excellent 

Au fait aujourd'hui, le fils de mon garagiste. 

Circuit de Jerez

1.-A. Wurz (Williams) 1.19.962 (87v) 
2.-R. Kubica (BMW) 1.20.004 (92v ) 
3.-P. de la Rosa (Mclaren) 1.20.220 (111v) 
4.-R. Barrichello (Honda) 1.20.250 (86v) 
*5.-S. Buemi (Red Bull) 1.20.318 (68v) *
6.-J. Trulli (Toyota) 1.20.377 (70v) 
7.-H. Kovalainen (Renault) 1.20.828 (65v) 
8.-T. Sato (Super Aguri) 1.21.186 (108v) 

Et en plus, il a dû écourter la séance, il avait un avion à prendre pour se présenter aux essais de la F3 euroseries à Zandwort, ce week-end


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour les gens !   2 news : Magny Cours 2008 c'est tout bon  et pour Seb Bourdais c'est là   

*F1 - Toro Rosso - Bourdais rapidement fixé*





Selon _L'Equipe_ de ce mercredi, le pilote français Sébastien Bourdais (_Photo L'Equipe) _devrait obtenir d'ici à la fin du mois de juillet la réponse de Toro Rosso pour un éventuel ralliement à l'écurie italienne. Après un dernier test effectué voici deux semaines sur le circuit de Spa-Francorchamps (Belgique), le Français, triple champion de ChampCar, pourrait profiter des déboires actuels des pilotes en place chez Toro Rosso. 

A fleur de peau après avoir terminé le Grand Prix d'Europe dans le bac à graviers ce dimanche, le pilote Vitantonio Liuzzi _«aurait eu une discussion assez vive avec l'un des membres de son équipe»_, selon l'attaché de presse de l'écurie. Le second pilote, Scott Speed, déclarait de son côté devant les caméras : _«Pas besoin d'être grand clerc pour savoir que Franz Tost et Gerhrard Berger _(directeur et copropiétaire de Toro Rosso)_ font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour se débarasser de moi et de Tonio»._ Une chaude ambiance qui pourrait précipiter la venue du pilote français, non plus pour 2008 mais dès le Grand Prix d'Italie, le 9 septembre prochain !


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bonjour les gens ! 2 news : Magny Cours 2008 c'est tout bon  et pour Seb Bourdais c'est l&#224;
> 
> *F1 - Toro Rosso - Bourdais rapidement fix&#233;*
> 
> ...


 
Pour Magny-Cours, je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais nettement mieux le circuit du Castellet.  

Et pour S&#233;bastien Bourdais, il m&#233;riterait nettement mieux que Toro Rosso, comme &#233;curie. 

Le fils de mon garagiste a fait deux podiums en F3 Euroseries, ce week-end. 3e et 2e &#224; Zandwoort.


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juillet 2007)

Pour le Castellet , je partage ton avis ! il faut juste demander à Bernie :love:  Pour Bourdais , oui c'est 1 peu navrant qu'aucun top team ne soit interessé :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Ay&#233; !!!

Une chicane mobile de moins  Et un jeune loup aux dents longues en piste !


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4349287 a dit:
			
		

> Ayé !!!
> 
> Une chicane mobile de moins  Et un jeune loup aux dents longues en piste !



Vettel les aura moins longues avec Toro Rosso. 

Tant mieux pour Bourdais. Il mérite beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Ben c'est pas fini pour lui&#8230; L'option est gard&#233;e jusqu'&#224; ce soir, non ? Liuzzi ne satisfait pas non plus. Mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, il est engag&#233; en champcar&#8230; Donc &#231;a ne serait certainement pas avant la saison 2008 j'imagine.


----------



## doudou83 (31 Juillet 2007)

Merci Backcat pour l'info   Vettel c'est du lourd !!  20 piges et 1 talent fou .1 galop d'essai chez Toro Rosso et après ....? Affaire à suivre


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Bah&#8230; j'aime pas trop faire du copier-coller d'habitude. Je dois aller voir sur ce site entre 20 et 30 fois par jour, c'est donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde d'en faire autant. Mais le Vettel&#8230; je l'aime bien. Je sais pas pourquoi&#8230;


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2007)

Finalement, c'est bien pour Bourdais. Pourquoi gacher ses chances dans une écurie comme Toro Rosso. Il lui faut un gros qualibre, car s'il vient en F1 c'est pour gagner, sinon il vaut mieux rester en ChampCar !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Sauf que je r&#233;p&#232;te que ce n'est pas fini pour Bourdais. Torro Rosso veut remplacer ses deux pilotes d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris. Et nombre de pilotes fabuleux et championnis&#233;s ont d&#233;but par une saison dans une &#233;curie de second plan. Il faut un fran&#231;ais en F1. Ce n'est pas que du chauvinisme.


----------



## sylko (1 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4350198 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que je répète que ce n'est pas fini pour Bourdais. Torro Rosso veut remplacer ses deux pilotes d'après ce que j'ai compris. Et nombre de pilotes fabuleux et championnisés ont début par une saison dans une écurie de second plan. Il faut un français en F1. Ce n'est pas que du chauvinisme.


 
L'option avec Toro Rosso pour 2008 expirait hier à minuit. Sébastien peut donc recevoir des offres d'autres écuries.
Le problème avec Toro Rosso, c'est qu'il y a (encore) Red Bull derrière. Le réservoir de pilotes de la filière Red Bull est grand et ils ne sont pas payés de manière astronomique pour courir. J'imagine que Séb a quand même quelques prétentions, avec le palmarès qu'il a.
De plus, depuis la saison prochaine, il me semble que j'ai lu quelque part, que Toro Rosso devra se trouver un nouveau partenaire. Donc ça restera une écurie de fond de grille.
Autant que Séb se trouve autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

L&#224; dessus, je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord. Je signalais juste le fait que si Vettel entrait chez Toro Rosso &#231;a n'impliquait pas forc&#233;ment que Bourdais ne puisse pas en faire autant. Maintenant, une news plus pr&#233;cise est parue ce matin.
J'esp&#232;re qu'il trouvera une bonne &#233;curie pour l'accueillir. Mais malheureusement, ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e qu'il postule


----------



## Majintode (5 Août 2007)

Hier lors du dernier tour des qualifs la voiture d'Alonso est restée "bloquée" au stand devant la voiture d'Hamilton, empêchant ce dernier d'effectuer son ultime tour.  
La FIA a décidé d'intervenir : Alonso perd sa pole position et est déclassé de 5 places sur la grille de départ. Hamilton récupère la pole. L'écurie ne pourra marquer aucun point au championnat des constucteurs lors du GP de Hongrie. Les pilotes pourront garder les points qu'ils marqueraient concernant le championnat des pilotes.

C'est tout simplement honteux, du grand n'importe quoi chez McLaren... Après les histoires d'espionnage...  
Hamilton est parti avant Alonso lors des qualifs alors que normalement c'est ce dernier qui aurait dû partir en tête. Ca serait donc de la "faute" d'Hamilton, ce qu'a dit Ron Dennis en défendant Alonso, sans pour autant enfoncer son poulain.
Chez Marca (quotidien équivalent de l'Equipe en Espagne) on parle déjà d'une conspiration au sein de la FIA contre Alonso... ça part en vrille... :hein:


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2007)

La FIA dans toute sa splendeur


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> La FIA dans toute sa splendeur



Un coup bas de Ferrari ? 

Hé oui à qui profite le crime ?


----------



## Majintode (5 Août 2007)

Hamilton / Raikkonen c'était chaud... Mais Lewis l'emporte  
Heidfeld a eu chaud mais a tenu le coup, il mérite son 2nd podium de la saison.


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2007)

Belle course en effet ..and now place au sport


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Hamilton / Raikkonen c'&#233;tait chaud... Mais Lewis l'emporte
> Heidfeld a eu chaud mais a tenu le coup, il m&#233;rite son 2nd podium de la saison.



Oui pas m&#233;content que Lewis ait gagn&#233;. J'ai par contre trouv&#233; Alonso peu incisif, mais sa voiture &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre pas bienr&#233;gl&#233;e comme celle de Massa, dont on aurait pu pr&#233;voir une grosse remont&#233;e, et puis en fait ... rien.

Mais bon j'ai peur que cette saison ne soit flingu&#233;e par les affaires. D'un autre cot&#233; la F1 n'est plus du sport depuis un moment ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

Ne vous inqui&#233;tez pas, quand Platini aura repris la fifa il reprendra s&#251;rement aussi la fia


----------



## La mouette (5 Août 2007)

'tain il a échoué au tour de France tu crois qu'il a une chance avec la FIA ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ne vous inquiétez pas, quand Platini aura repris la fifa il reprendra sûrement aussi la fia



Non c'est Alain Prost qui aurait voulut.


----------



## LeProf (5 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> D'un autre cot&#233; la F1 n'est plus du sport depuis un moment ...



 

Il est loin le temps des duels Prost/Senna....des Niki lauda, jacques laffite, k&#233;k&#233; rosberg et autres...j'en oublie je sais.
Maintenant, tout est g&#233;r&#233;, informatis&#233;,.... la consommation d'essence, l'anti-patinage, le limitateur de vitesse dans les standset j'en passe ......et cela devient d'un ennui....


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Il est loin le temps des duels Prost/Senna....des Niki lauda, jacques laffite, kéké rosberg et autres...j'en oublie je sais.
> Maintenant, tout est géré, informatisé,.... la consommation d'essence, l'anti-patinage, le limitateur de vitesse dans les standset j'en passe ......et cela devient d'un ennui....



Surtout les commentaires de Jacques Laffite


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> :le limitateur de vitesse dans les standset j'en passe ......et cela devient d'un ennui....



Ben, les Lauda, Prost, Laffitte et autres Peterson, ils en avaient pas, de limiteur de vitesse dans les stands ... Vu que la vitesse n'y était pas limitée, à l'époque.

Sur une F1, il n'y a pas de compteur de vitesse, il a fallu trouver kekchose !


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2007)

Supprimer les arrêts au stand pour les obliger à se battre sur la piste tout en gérant les pneus et l'essence ?


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Supprimer les arrêts au stand pour les obliger à se battre sur la piste tout en gérant les pneus et l'essence ?



Une seule ligne droite de 300 km de long, large de 100 m, comme ça pas d'excuse pour les dépassements et les effets de voiture déventée ...


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

Ou alors faut &#233;quiper les monoplaces d'un bitoniau qui d&#233;passe sous la voiture et de creuser des tranch&#233;es sur les circuits comme avec les petites voitures &#233;lectriques


----------



## duracel (7 Août 2007)

Sinon, Alonso va snas doute quitter McLaren d&#232;s la fin de la saison.
www.sport24.com


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Supprimer les arrêts au stand pour les obliger à se battre sur la piste tout en gérant les pneus et l'essence ?


 
Ou les obliger à tous s'arrêter au stand en même temps (pendant les coupures Pub !!!)


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Supprimer les arrêts au stand pour les obliger à se battre sur la piste tout en gérant les pneus et l'essence ?



Des voitures identiques histoire de laisser place au talent ?


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Sinon, Alonso va snas doute quitter McLaren dès la fin de la saison.
> www.sport24.com



C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi. Ils sont encore trop dans l'émotion tout ces gens et ils feraient mieux de mettre leur ego au vestiaire et de se remettre à bosser comme en début de saison.

McLaren est en tête du championnat et les deux pilotes McLaren aussi. Qu'est-ce qu'il veulent faire de mieux ?

Qu'on les enferme 30 mn dans un hangar, ils se mettent une torniole et après au boulot.

Si Alonso pense que c'est avec une Renault asthmatique qu'il va concurrencer McLaren. Ce n'est pas le bon moment pour partir. Ou alors chez Ferrari.



iShin a dit:


> Des voitures identiques histoire de laisser place au talent ?



Ca s'appelle le Champcar  Place aux pilotes !!!


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> ....Si Alonso pense que c'est avec une Renault asthmatique qu'il va concurrencer McLaren. Ce n'est pas le bon moment pour partir. Ou alors chez Ferrari.
> ...!!!


 
tu crois que s'il va chez Ferrari il a des chances qu'on lui donne une Renault asthmatique à conduire??? j'ignorais que Ferrari avait eu communication des cahiers techniques de Viry-Chatillon...:rose:


----------



## Romuald (7 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Une seule ligne droite de 300 km de long, large de 100 m, comme ça pas d'excuse pour les dépassements et les effets de voiture déventée ...





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4356262 a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors faut équiper les monoplaces d'un bitoniau qui dépasse sous la voiture et de creuser des tranchées sur les circuits comme avec les petites voitures électriques





r e m y a dit:


> Ou les obliger à tous s'arrêter au stand en même temps (pendant les coupures Pub !!!)


Ben oui, je suis contre les arrêts (programmés) au stand :mouais:, je préfère voir des dépassements sur la piste plutôt que de réaliser que machin va battre truc parce que ses mécanos sont plus rapides (ce qui n'enlève rien aux talents de machin et truc, tiens-je à préciser). C'est mon opinion et je la partage .



iShin a dit:


> Des voitures identiques histoire de laisser place au talent ?



Déjà qu'on les oblige à courir avec la même marque de pneus :hein:. Et tu oublies qu'il y a en parallèle le championnat constructeur .


----------



## iShin (7 Août 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Déjà qu'on les oblige à courir avec la même marque de pneus :hein:. Et tu oublies qu'il y a en parallèle le championnat constructeur .



Oui c'est vrai, avec trois constructeurs "sérieux" on parle déjà de championnat


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> tu crois que s'il va chez Ferrari il a des chances qu'on lui donne une Renault asthmatique à conduire??? j'ignorais que Ferrari avait eu communication des cahiers techniques de Viry-Chatillon...:rose:



Il y a un point entre les deux phrases  Je ne confondais pas les deux écuries.

Par contre je pense que ce serait une erreur pour Ferrari, car ils ont déjà deux bon pilotes, et si alonso croit qu'il ne va pas avoir de concurrence avec Raikkonen, il se trompe lourdement. Ce ne sera pas mieux qu'avec Hamilton.

Finallement, un Fisichella, c'est l'équipier idéal pour Alonso. Suffisant pour aider au championnat constructeur mais pas dangereux pour le titre ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Ou les obliger à tous s'arrêter au stand en même temps (pendant les coupures Pub !!!)



Ah nan ! ça c'est carrément pas possibles, ils seraient obligés de faire cinq ou six arrêts aux stands à chaque grand prix. Ce ne sont plus des pompes, qu'il faudrait pour l'essence, faudrait utiliser un compte gouttes ! :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan ! &#231;a c'est carr&#233;ment pas possibles, ils seraient oblig&#233;s de faire cinq ou six arr&#234;ts aux stands &#224; chaque grand prix. Ce ne sont plus des pompes, qu'il faudrait pour l'essence, faudrait utiliser un compte gouttes ! :rateau:



Et pendant ce temps au stand MacLaren :

Alonso : "Hey !! Hamilton il a eu la premi&#232;re goutte, et en plus elle &#233;tait plus grosse que ma mienne   " 
Hamilton : "M&#234;me po vr&#233; !!!  Et pis d'abord c'est c'ui ui dit qui y'est !"


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2007)

*Vroummmmm



*


----------



## doudou83 (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour les gens !!!!!       p'tite news du jours  it's done !!!!

Bourdais

En espérant qu'il bifurque rapidement vers une autre écurie + top ....


----------



## duracel (10 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *Vroummmmm*
> 
> 
> **


 


*IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.......BLANCK*



*PIN PON PIN PON......*


----------



## doudou83 (10 Août 2007)

C'est tout ce que t'inspire la dernière news..?  :mouais:


----------



## melaure (10 Août 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bonjour les gens !!!!!       p'tite news du jours  it's done !!!!
> 
> Bourdais
> 
> En espérant qu'il bifurque rapidement vers une autre écurie + top ....



Oui alors venir en F1 dans une équipe pour perdre, quelle superbe nouvelle pour un tel champion !

Et qu'est-ce qu'il va faire sur la piste face aux MacLaren, Ferrari et autres BMW ? Du tourisme ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2007)

Il est pas tout jeune quand m&#234;me pour un "prodige" non ? 

Tapez pas, c'est juste une impression, en plus demandez a BackCat, j'suis un noob en F1.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Je confirme


----------



## Captain_X (10 Août 2007)

il est con bourdais, il ferais mieux de rester l&#224; o&#249; il est, plut&#244;t que de venir se faire chier dans une cat&#233;gorie qui a perdu tout son prestige gr&#226;ce &#224; bernie l'enflure... bref, il cherche vraiment la reconnaissance, car &#224; mon sens il peut se faire plus de thune aux U.S. avec son palmar&#232;s


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Août 2007)

je suis assez d'accord avec cette derni&#232;re analyse... mais ne confondons pas quand m&#234;me, le pilote le plus mal pay&#233; de la F1 est pas loin d'&#234;tre aussi bien pay&#233; que le mieux pay&#233; du champcar... &#231;a ne joue pas dans la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie.
Toutefois je comprends qu'il puisse avoir surtout envie d'aller conduire des voitures qui "tournent", &#231;a le changera...


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4361306 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme



Enfoiré


----------



## doudou83 (14 Août 2007)

Salut les gens !!     On en reparle .......Lire l'article

Alonso chez Renault ?????


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !!     On en reparle .......Lire l'article
> 
> Alonso chez Renault ?????



Il faut bien nourrir les journalistes 

En attendant Bourdais a sign&#233; une tr&#232;s belle victoire &#224; Elkart Lake (en ChampCar) et &#231;a me parait nettement plus int&#233;ressant ! Comme ESPN/Eurosport me manque depuis que je n'ai plus le c&#226;ble ...  

D'ailleurs on eu droit &#224; un petit r&#233;sum&#233; du championnat IRL (Indy Racing League), dimanche matin, sur TF1. H&#233; bien c'est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s chaud. La F1, &#231;a ressemble &#224; un parc pour enfants sages &#224; cot&#233; !



P.S. : pourquoi l'IRL et le ChampCar ? Il y a pas mal d'ann&#233;es il y avait un seul championnat, l'IndyCart, ou Cart (que j'ai d&#233;couvert gr&#226;ce &#224; Nigel Mansell, avec un mix de circuits routiers, ovales et en villes. Et en ville ils conduisent encore &#224; 300 km/h, rien &#224; voir avec Monaco). Mais il y a eu scission et donc deux championnat. l'IRL c'est essentiellement des circuits ovales, et le ChampCar, ce n'est plus que des circuits routiers, donc plus proche de la F1.


----------



## doudou83 (15 Août 2007)

Pour faire plaisir à Melaure    voici la récap du championnat Champcar

*Le classement au Championnat du monde :*

1. *Sébastien Bourdais* (FRA) 250 points

2. Robert Doornbos (HOL) 213

3. Will Power (AUS) 197

4. Justin Wilson (ANG) 190

5. Graham Rahal (USA) 170

6. Oriol Servia (ESP) 170

7. Neel Jani (SUI) 167

8. *Simon Pagenaud* (FRA) 164

9. Alex Tagliani (CAN) 161

10. Bruno Junqueira (BRE) 138​


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Le classement au Championnat *du monde*​




uh ? :mouais:​


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2007)

Championnat du monde de Champcar ...pfff...logique


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Championnat du monde de Champcar ...pfff...logique



C'est un championnat international. Prochaines manches en Belgique, puis en aux Pays Bas, ensuite en Australie, puis en Chine.

De plus ça fait belle lurette que ce ne sont plus les pilotes américains qui trustent les meilleures places. Du fait de l'ouverture au reste du monde, il n'y en a quasiment plus ...


----------



## doudou83 (23 Août 2007)

*Bonjours les gens  !!!!* *Peut être un autre Français dans le grand cirque de la F1* *comme ....3è pilote* :mouais:

http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article6878.html


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2007)

Tiens un peu de vie ici 

Pourquoi pas mais tous les pilotes essayeurs ne deviennent pas titulaires ... C'est parfois même très très dur.


----------



## doudou83 (23 Août 2007)

Tu as bien raison hélas !!!! Il y a cette nouvelle équipe F1 Prodrive qui arrive pour 2008 peut être verrons nous de nouveaux visages .. Pedro De La Rosa longtemps 3è puis 2è puis 3è pilote chez MarcosLaren serait sur les rangs.  Le nom de Montagny est dans les tuyaux aussi .Mais bon...... a suivre donc !


----------



## sylko (23 Août 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Tu as bien raison hélas !!!! Il y a cette nouvelle équipe F1 Prodrive qui arrive pour 2008 peut être verrons nous de nouveaux visages .. Pedro De La Rosa longtemps 3è puis 2è puis 3è pilote chez MarcosLaren serait sur les rangs.  Le nom de Montagny est dans les tuyaux aussi .Mais bon...... a suivre donc !



Arghhh! Cet enfoiré de Richards, à nouveau en F1...


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

*GP de Turquie*

*Classement essais libres 2* 
1 Lewis Hamilton (McLaren-Mercedes - 2) 1:28.469
2 Kimi Räikkönen (Ferrari - 6) + 0.293
3 Ralf Schumacher (Toyota - 11) + 0.304
4 Jarno Trulli (Toyota - 12) + 0.405
5 Felipe Massa (Ferrari - 5) + 0.415
6 Fernando Alonso (McLaren-Mercedes - 1) + 0.478
7 Nico Rosberg (Williams-Toyota - 16) + 0.526
8 Heikki Kovalainen (Renault - 4) + 0.556
9 Alexander Wurtz (Williams-Toyota - 17) + 0.624
10 Robert Kubica (BMW - 10) + 0.899
11 David Coulthard (Red Bull-Renault - 14) + 0.966
12 Giancarlo Fisichella (Renault - 3) + 0.987
13 Nick Heidfeld (BMW - 9) + 1.323
14 Jenson Button (Honda - 7) + 1.476
15 Rubens Barrichello (Honda - 8.) + 1.586
16 Takuma Sato (Super Aguri-Honda - 22) + 1.635
17 Mark Webber (Red Bull-Renault - 15) + 1.846
18 Anthony Davidson (Super Aguri-Honda - 23) + 2.061
19 Vitantonio Liuzzi (Toro Rosso-Ferrari - 18) + 2.233
20 Sebastian Vettel (Toro Rosso-Ferrari - 19) + 2.332
21 Adrian Suttil (Spyker-Ferrari - 20) + 2.684
22 Sakon Yamamoto (Spyker-Ferrari - 21) + 2.706


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

On dirait que des ailes ont pouss&#233; auxToyota pendant ce break estival


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

On verra s'ils confirment aux essais qualificatifs


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

*Grille départ du GP de Turquie *

1. Felipe Massa, Brésil, Ferrari, 1 minute, 27.329 secondes.
2. Lewis Hamilton, GB, McLaren-Mercedes, 1:27.373.
3. Kimi Raikkonen, Finlande, Ferrari, 1:27.546.
4. Fernando Alonso, Espagne, McLaren-Mercedes, 1:27.574.
5. Robert Kubica, Pologne, BMW-Sauber, 1:27.722.
6. Nick Heidfeld, Allemagne, BMW-Sauber, 1:28.037.
7. Heikki Kovalainen, Finlande, Renault, 1:28.491.
8. Nico Rosberg, Allemagne, Williams, 1:28.501.
9. Jarno Trulli, Italie, Toyota, 1:28.740.
10. Giancarlo Fisichella, Italie, Renault, 1:29.322.
Eliminés après la deuxième session de 15 minutes:
11. Anthony Davidson, GB, Super Aguri, 1:28.002.
12. Mark Webber, Australie, Red Bull, 1:28.013.
13. David Coulthard, GB, Red Bull, 1:28.100.
14. Rubens Barrichello, Brésil, Honda, 1:28.188.
15. Jenson Button, GB, Honda, 1:28.220.
16. Alexander Wurz, Autriche, Williams, 1:28.390.
Eliminés après la première session de 15 minutes:
17. Vitantonio Liuzzi, Italie, Toro Rosso, 1:28.798.
18. Ralf Schumacher, Allemagne, Toyota, 1:28.809.
19. Takuma Sato, Japon, Super Aguri, 1:28.953.
20. Sebastian Vettel, Allemagne, Toro Rosso, 1:29.408.
21. Adrian Sutil, Allemagne, Spyker, 1:29.861.
22. Sakon Yamamoto, Japon, Spyker, 1:31.479.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

Oui ... Donc, le probl&#232;me des Toyota, c'est qu'ils n'ont am&#233;lior&#233;s que d'1 ou 2/10&#232;me quand les autres gagnaient 1 seconde pleine ! :mouais:


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Août 2007)

Bizarre, elles étaient bien hier les Toy  !!!  elles se sont peut être gavées d'essence ?  stratégie pour demain ? :mouais: en tout cas je ne les vois pas sur le podium (trop fort le pronostic )


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Août 2007)

Pour Trulli il est &#224; sa "place" habituelle... par contre Ralf a d&#251; rater un sacr&#233; nombre de virages pour se retrouver aussi bas sur la grille. 

Kovalainen confirme qu'il n'est pas si mauvais que &#231;a (encore devant Fisico), et Davidson m'impressionne de plus en plus. La SuperAguri est en forme, meilleure que la Honda "officielle". J'esp&#232;re pour eux qu'ils ne vont pas r&#233;cup&#233;rer cette caisse &#224; savon la saison prochaine.

Mais le d&#233;part promet d'&#234;tre joli.


----------



## macaddicted (26 Août 2007)

mon pro-nos-stick  
à l'arrivée : 
1 : F. Alonso
2 : K. Raikkonen
3 : L. Hamilton


----------



## La mouette (26 Août 2007)

1. Massa
2. Raikkonen
3. Hamilton


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Août 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> mon pro-nos-stick
> à l'arrivée :
> 1 : F. Alonso
> 2 : K. Raikkonen
> 3 : L. Hamilton



j'adhère, et je plussois...


----------



## duracel (26 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> 1. Massa
> 2. Raikkonen
> 3. Hamilton



Presque:

1.Massa
2.Raikkonen
3.Alonson

5.Hamilton


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> 3.Alonson
> 
> 5.Hamilton



Tiens, une rime


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2007)

N'oubliez pas S&#233;bastien Bourdais qui a remport&#233;, sans laisser la moindre place &#224; ses concurrents, l'&#233;preuve belge du Championnat ChampCar 

Bravo S&#233;bastien !


----------



## doudou83 (28 Août 2007)

Oui tu as raison ! un p'tit article sur lui 

*Bourdais*


----------



## doudou83 (28 Août 2007)

Une news sur les relations Prodrive (David Richard) et MacLaren 

*Prodrive et MacLaren*


----------



## doudou83 (31 Août 2007)

Salut les gens !!    Aujourd'hui nous parlons de Prost fils   

*Nicolas Prost*


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !!    Aujourd'hui nous parlons de Prost fils
> 
> *Nicolas Prost*



Le fils de qui ?

... ok je sors


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Août 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !!    Aujourd'hui nous parlons de Prost fils
> 
> *Nicolas Prost*



je pense qu'il sera plus facile pour lui de trouver un baquet... une sorte de pressentiment ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !!    Aujourd'hui nous parlons de Prost fils
> 
> *Nicolas Prost*



Au vu de la photo, on peut déjà dire qu'il est bien le fils de son père ... J'ai cru que c'était une vieille photo d'Alain, au premier coup d'il


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au vu de la photo, on peut déjà dire qu'il est bien le fils de son père ... J'ai cru que c'était une vieille photo d'Alain, au premier coup d'il



Quand tu vois le fils de Jean Todt c'est pareil. Ressemblance physique et même façon lente et soporifique de parler ...


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Août 2007)

si il est aussi tricheur que son p&#232;re, il aura autant d'avenir chez ferrari...  


edit : _c'est une blague, il parait que &#231;a pourrait choquer..._


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2007)

Je sais bien que c&#8217;est calme en ce moment mais nul besoin de venir me d&#233;clencher un _flamewar _ici&#8230;


----------



## doudou83 (10 Septembre 2007)

Hello boys and girls !!  Bâ alors pas de commentaire sur Monza ?   Moi, je suis super happy pour les BMW (4et5) !!  youp youp youp !!!:love: Pour le duel voitures grises contre voiture rouges .... :mouais:  AH oui j'oubliais Nico Rosberg ( 6è)


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Septembre 2007)

Siii, Alonso seul contre tous avec sa gnac, çà va être encore chaud les prochains grands prix. Surpris un peu par Kimi trop tendre face à Hamilton qui m'énerve (l'arrogance britannique qui le gagne, c'est pas mon style).
Bien les BMW en effet et Renault toujours sans efficacité côté Fisico ...


----------



## dmo95 (10 Septembre 2007)

Ouai et bien c'est pas dit qu'Alonso court le prochain GP à Spa (Bélgique) ou je ferais partis du public et oui il y en a qui ont de la chance !! Commission d'appel pour McLaren et les membres de l'équipe jeudi pour tentative d'éspionnage... je trouvais qu'il s'agissait encore d'un sport assez net malgré les sommes d'argent en jeu. Bref je trouve ca assez bas d'en venir à là si cela s'avere vrai on risque de ne plus voir Alonso et Hamilton faire les fous furieux !!


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Ouai et bien c'est pas dit qu'Alonso court le prochain GP à Spa (Bélgique) ou je ferais partis du public et oui il y en a qui ont de la chance !! Commission d'appel pour McLaren et les membres de l'équipe jeudi pour tentative d'éspionnage... je trouvais qu'il s'agissait encore d'un sport assez net malgré les sommes d'argent en jeu. Bref je trouve ca assez bas d'en venir à là si cela s'avere vrai on risque de ne plus voir Alonso et Hamilton faire les fous furieux !!



Tu trouvais que la F1 était encore du sport ? Va donc voir d'autres disciplines comme le ChampCar et tu ré-découvrieras ce que c'est du sport.

La F1 est un show technologique, c'est tout.

Néanmoins, je ne vais pas me plaindre si McLaren réussi un doublé avec une éventuelle sanction derrière. Après tout ils ont quand même réussi à faire une voiture efficace et je pense que c'est grâce à leur propres choix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> N&#233;anmoins, je ne vais pas me plaindre si McLaren r&#233;ussi un doubl&#233; avec une &#233;ventuelle sanction derri&#232;re. Apr&#232;s tout ils ont quand m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; faire une voiture efficace et je pense que c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; leur propres choix.



Oui et non : Voiture efficace, certes, mais moins que la Ferrari (sauf peut-&#234;tre sur ce circuit de Monza, si particulier, mais m&#234;me &#231;a reste &#224; voir, Kimi, apr&#232;s sa m&#233;saventure des essais, avait le mulet ... et peut-&#234;tre une confiance mitig&#233;e ), par contre, tendance invers&#233;e par rapport &#224; ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, McLaren fiable, Ferrari ... Beaucoup moins.

Pour la sanction, je pense que le fait d&#233;montr&#233; que les solutions techniques de la McLaren sont quasiment &#224; l'oppos&#233; de celles de la Ferrari vont faire que la d&#233;cision d&#233;finitive ne sera pas rendue apr&#232;s demain, mais une fois la saison termin&#233;e. Comme on l'a maintes fois r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;, la F1, c'est, pour ses organisateurs, une affaire de gros sous, et ils ne vont certainement pas &#244;ter tout int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; la fin de saison, au risque d'y laisser eux aussi un max de plumes ... sonnantes et tr&#233;buchantes, comme on dit ! :mouais:


----------



## sylko (13 Septembre 2007)

Ce week-end, la célèbre course de côte Ollon-Villars va revivre. 

Cela a quoi à voir avec la F1 me direz-vous. Bonne question. 

Cette compétition a vu la participation de célèbres champions de F1 par le passé.

Jo Siffert, Jim Clark, Jack Brabham, entre autres. Et surtout le record de la montée est toujours détenu par le regretté François Cevert (photo).






Mon bled a toujours été très connu dans le monde de l'automobile. Pas mal de pilotes, anciens ou présents y ont habité, ou y habitent encore.

Superbe spectacle en perspective. Avec de beaux bruits de moteurs.

Un article de présentation, sur le site du journal Le Matin

Le site officiel


----------



## benjamin (13 Septembre 2007)

Ay&#233;, plus de point pour McLaren et 100 millions de dollars d'amende.


----------



## dmo95 (13 Septembre 2007)

J'allais justement me renseigner pour cella, la décision a été prise et c'est celle-ci. Putin il font chier la FIA même si il y a eu de la triche ils auraient pas du sanctionner ainsi. Les pilotes ont ils encore leur points respectifs malgré tout ? Sont ils éxclu du championnat, courent ils encore ??

Vous comprenderez je suis à SPA ce week-end et si ils sont retirés et bien ca gache énormement le spectacle puisque il n'y a plus de concurence est seul Ferrari peut prétendre au titre !!

I'm bored...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Les pilotes ne sont pas sanctionnés, juste les écuries.


----------



## dmo95 (13 Septembre 2007)

Oui effectivement, j'ai eu les réponses à mes quéstions au JT .

Encore heureux qu'ils ne plombent pas le championnat comme ça... Bon et bien j'éspère que ce GP sera un joli GP avec plein de rebondissement et un petit carton de Massa juste devant ma tribune


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Un petit carton ? Tu ne veux pas parler d'un accident, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Majintode (13 Septembre 2007)

100 millions de dollars, 0 point et impossibilité d'en marquer, les deux pilotes gardent leurs points et continuent la bataille... Ils ont triché, ils paient, ok. Mais bon, ça auraient été une autre écurie, auraient-ils payé autant ? Ou Bernie "fait en sorte" d'en mettre plein la tronche à l'homme qui l'insupporte le plus dans le paddock et ce, depuis des années...?
Ca ne va pas améliorer l'image de la F1...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Alors que l'espionnage av&#233;r&#233;, si 
Que vient faire Bernie l&#224;-dedans ?

D'autre part, je trouve anormal que Hamilton ou Alonso puissent devenir champion du monde au volant d'une voiture mise au point gr&#226;ce &#224; des indiscr&#233;tions&#8230; &#199;a, c'est de la cl&#233;mence &#224; des fins commerciales. Si ils impactaient les pilotes, le championnat mourrait.

Bref. Tout &#231;a c'est du pipeau. Et en plus, si ils ont &#233;t&#233; assez cons pour se faire avoir, entre nous, c'est bien fait pour eux.


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Septembre 2007)

Tu as tout compris, on prend du pognon et pas un peu, on prive le chef des fautifs d'un titre constructeur mais on laisse le spectacle se dérouler : audience, fréquentation des circuits, pub, sponsors etc ....  = fric encore et toujours ...


----------



## Majintode (13 Septembre 2007)

Attention, car il n'a pas été "prouvé" que les infos avaient servies à améliorer les McLaren... Ils paient pour avoir eu en leur possession les documents. Bon ok, avoir les docs et ne pas s'en servir... 
Mais bon.

Bernie ? Il a toujours eu Ron Dennis dans le nose, donc il n'a rien fait pour "défendre" McLaren. C'est clair qu'il n'aurait pas pu faire en sorte que "bon allez, on passe l'éponge, mais la prochaine fois on vous tape sur les doigts hein ?", mais il est assez influent pour par exemple faire baisser une amende... non ?

Enfin bon, ils avaient les docs : 100 millions, 0 point, bye bye certains sponsors... et au fait, Mercedes n'avait pas dit qu'ils se barraient de l'équipe s'il y avait du grabuge...?

On en discute autour d'une mousse le 29 si tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Oula&#8230; parler de f1 &#224; une AEC ? Je crois que j'aurai mieux &#224; faire  Surtout avec un fan de maclaren  Non non. Vaudra mieux parler d'autre chose


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Enfin bon, ils avaient les docs : 100 millions, 0 point, bye bye certains sponsors... et au fait, Mercedes n'avait pas dit qu'ils se barraient de l'équipe s'il y avait du grabuge...?
> 
> On en discute autour d'une mousse le 29 si tu veux...



Non, du dopage    mais ça va venir il est quand même un peu chauve ce Hamilton ...:mouais:


----------



## Majintode (13 Septembre 2007)

[mode HS on]Je plaisantais, of course 
Moi je serai en train de montrer mon nano RED (l'ancien modèle, maintenant devenu collector   )
[mode HS off]


Ron Dennis va peut-être faire appel... ça ne servirait pas à grand chose...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

La cour d'appel n'a jamais infirm&#233; une d&#233;cision  de la FIA. &#199;a pourrait malgr&#233; tout servir &#224; gagner du temps. D&#233;j&#224;, Dennis incrimine Renault sur une autre affaire pourrie. &#199;a va attirer l'attention ailleurs&#8230; Pour un mec qui jouait les vierges effarouch&#233;es &#224; l'audition des accusations prof&#233;r&#233;es envers lui "je suis intimement et profond&#233;ment touch&#233; par tout &#231;a&#8230;" 

Enfin bon. Faut pas se leurrer. Ce sont juste les plus malhabiles&#8230; les autres ne se font pas prendre


----------



## doudou83 (14 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> 100 millions de dollars, 0 point et impossibilité d'en marquer, les deux pilotes gardent leurs points et continuent la bataille... Ils ont triché, ils paient, ok. Mais bon, ça auraient été une autre écurie, auraient-ils payé autant ? Ou Bernie "fait en sorte" d'en mettre plein la tronche à l'homme qui l'insupporte le plus dans le paddock et ce, depuis des années...?
> Ca ne va pas améliorer l'image de la F1...



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi !!

Le communiqué officiel


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

je sais que certains vont me lancer des pierres mais tant pis.

Cette affaire est un peu comparable au dopage. Faut il l'accepter au titre du spectacle?

personnellement non!

Quand on fait une connerie, on la paye et basta. C'est pas après coup qu'il faut se lamenter. Maintenant; que Mc Laren ait eu une "amende" "démesurée"; j'en suis pas si sur. Personne ne leur demande de la verser mais elle sera retirée de leur gain à venir en grand prix. C'est donc plus un manque à gagner qu'une amende. D'autre part, il semble (FranceInfo) que le montant a été calculé proportionnellement au budget de l'écurie.
Donc si cette logique est avérée, une petite équipe paierait moins qu'une grosse. Et enfin, les pilotes sont eux épargnés et TANT MIEUX.

Je ne suis pas fan d'une équipe en particulier, plus porté sur les hommes et cette année je penche pour Hamilton (qui m'épate) et Massa (tout autant).


La triche, le dopage, les paris faussés... prison (ou équivalent) et basta. Si l'un de nous fait la moitié de ça (le dixième suffira), c'est prison, déshonneur et ruine. Je ne vois pas pourquoi d'autres échapperaient à cette logique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

L'hypothèse à été évoquée qu'en fait, cette fuite de documents aurait été orchestrée par Ferrari pour piéger McLaren. Si c'était vrai, qui serait le plus tricheur des deux ?

D'ailleurs, si j'entend dire ici et là que McLaren gagne des courses grâce à l'espionnage, mais très peu d'écho est fait aux dires des spécialistes des questions techniques en F1, qui sont eux unanimes pour clamer que rien sur la McLaren ne doit à ces documents.

Donc, McLaren coupable de quoi ? S'ils ne s'en sont pas servi, je trouve quand même la sanction disproportionnée. La FIA aurait voulu la fin de McLaren, ils ne s'y seraient pas pris autrement !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'hypothèse à été évoquée qu'en fait, cette fuite de documents aurait été orchestrée par Ferrari pour piéger McLaren. Si c'était vrai, qui serait le plus tricheur des deux ?
> 
> D'ailleurs, si j'entend dire ici et là que McLaren gagne des courses grâce à l'espionnage, mais très peu d'écho est fait aux dires des spécialistes des questions techniques en F1, qui sont eux unanimes pour clamer que rien sur la McLaren ne doit à ces documents.
> 
> Donc, McLaren coupable de quoi ? S'ils ne s'en sont pas servi, je trouve quand même la sanction disproportionnée. La FIA aurait voulu la fin de McLaren, ils ne s'y seraient pas pris autrement !



si tel est le cas, tu as raison; quand je parle de triche, je parle de toutes, sans exceptions. Si il s'avère que ferrari est convaincu d'avoir favoriser une fuite: alors ils doivent être sanctionnés au même titre que les autres-tous les autres.

c'était le sens de mon post.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> quand je parle de triche, je parle de toutes, sans exceptions.



Justement, quelle triche ? Le fait d'avoir eu connaissance d'un document n'est pas une triche en soi, ça aurait été de l'utiliser, qui en aurait été une, or, tous les spécialistes s'accordent pour dire que la McLaren ne doit rien à ce fameux document.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Ro la mauvaise foi !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4404691 a dit:
			
		

> Ro la mauvaise foi !!



Mais nan ! :rateau: (pis de toute façon, y a que ça qui sauve ! )


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Septembre 2007)

Je mets quelques ronds sur Alonso. Comme déjà dit, j'aime sa gnac.


----------



## doudou83 (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour les gens   P'tite info de + sur MacLaren : Chantage d'Alonso ?

http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7073.html


----------



## macaddicted (15 Septembre 2007)

pas cachère, cette histoire ...  
McLaren piégé par FERRARI ?  les rouges ne reculant devant rien, c'est fort probable  
même parmi les grands il y en a de plus grands que les autres :rateau: 

ils se tirent une balle dans le pieds ( image de la F1 )


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Septembre 2007)

la f1 la f1 ... ce qui compte c'est que massa gagne ,le reste je m'en tape! c'est pas &#231;a qui changera grand chose !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tes liens, Joël, soigne tes liens ! :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (15 Septembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah nan pas lui  !!!!!!! :love:   Allez BMW 
Bonne course


----------



## La mouette (15 Septembre 2007)

*Résultats qualification:*

1. Raïkkonen 1?45?994
2. Massa 1?46?011
3. Alonso 1?46?091
4. Hamilton 1?46?406
5. Kubica 1?46?996
6. Rosberg 1?47?334
7. Heidfeld 1?47?409
8. Webber 1?47?524
9. Trulli 1?47?598
10. Kovalainen 1?48?505
11. Fisichella 1?46?603
12. Schumacher 1?46?618
13. Coulthard 1?46?800
14. Button 1?46?955
15. Liuzzi 1?47?115
16. Wurz 1?47?394
17. Vettel 1?47?581
18. Barrichello 1?47?954
19. Sato 1?47?980
20. Sutil 1?48?054
21. Davidson 1?48?199
22. Yamamoto 1?49?577


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2007)

'tain, les trois premiers en 97/1000 de seconde, moins d'1/10, &#231;a rigole pas, hein !


----------



## La mouette (16 Septembre 2007)

Ferrari a repris les réglages de MacLaren, qui repris les réglages Ferrari, etc etc etc ...

Moi qui croyais qu'on ne pouvait mettre que deux voitures identiques au départ d'une course, on en a 4 maintenant


----------



## macaddicted (16 Septembre 2007)

*le tiercé gagnant ?*

je dirais :
- Alonso
- Raïkkonen
- Massa

Hamilton dans le mur de pneus


----------



## La mouette (16 Septembre 2007)

Alors:

1. Massa
2. Raïkkonen
3. Hamilton


----------



## doudou83 (16 Septembre 2007)

Le mien
-Kubica
-Heidfeld
-Rosberg
:love::love::love:

Plus sérieusement voitures grises plutôt que rouges mais allez BMW !!
Bonne course les gens


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> pas cach&#232;re, cette histoire ...
> McLaren pi&#233;g&#233; par FERRARI ?  les rouges ne reculant devant rien, c'est fort probable
> m&#234;me parmi les grands il y en a de plus grands que les autres :rateau:
> 
> ils se tirent une balle dans le pieds ( image de la F1 )


Euuuuuh, faut pas pousser l&#224;, c'est Jean Todt qui est &#224; la t&#234;te de Ferrari, pas Briatore... 

Jean Todt est certes &#233;nervant pour ses adversaires, mais il a toujours &#233;t&#233; droit. Donc qu'on arr&#234;te un peu avec ce genre d'&#226;neries... Les fuites orchestr&#233;es, j'y crois pas.

Par contre ce que certains appellent la "gnak" d'Alonso, je dirais plut&#244;t que c'est tout simplement un gamin... Je ne trouve pas son comportement adulte, mais plut&#244;t digne d'un gamin trop g&#226;t&#233;.


----------



## macaddicted (16 Septembre 2007)

tiercé dans le désordre  

ce ne sont ni Jean TODT ni Ron DENIS ou BRIATORE qui décident des politiques de leurs écuries  
Ron pour l'instant est "soutenu" par MERCEDES ... on verra cet hiver


----------



## House M.D. (16 Septembre 2007)

Aaaaah si, pour Ferrari, je peux t'assurer que c'est Jean Todt qui d&#233;cide


----------



## lifenight (16 Septembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Euuuuuh, faut pas pousser là, c'est Jean Todt qui est à la tête de Ferrari, pas Briatore...
> 
> Jean Todt est certes énervant pour ses adversaires, mais il a toujours été droit. Donc qu'on arrête un peu avec ce genre d'âneries... Les fuites orchestrées, j'y crois pas.
> 
> Par contre ce que certains appellent la "gnak" d'Alonso, je dirais plutôt que c'est tout simplement un gamin... Je ne trouve pas son comportement adulte, mais plutôt digne d'un gamin trop gâté.



Alonso est un sanguin, c'est tout


----------



## macaddicted (16 Septembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Aaaaah si, pour Ferrari, je peux t'assurer que c'est Jean Todt qui décide


aux ordres de Luca Di Montezemolo


----------



## doudou83 (16 Septembre 2007)

Bon aujourd'hui c'est les rouges devant les gris !!  beau duel entre Kubica et Kovalainen!
Heidfeld 5 et nico Rosberg 7...sympa


----------



## doudou83 (16 Septembre 2007)

A propos de l'affaire .....
http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20070916_163204Dev.html


----------



## melaure (18 Septembre 2007)

De retour de vacances (enfin je repars demain), je vois qu'on s'ennuie pas ...

Bien dommage pour McLaren, d'autant que si je lit les pr&#233;c&#233;dent post, le r&#244;le de Ferrari n'est pas clair ... Mais bon ils sont directement concern&#233; par cette affaire d'espionnage, et la sanction n'est peut-&#234;tre pas imm&#233;rit&#233; m&#234;me si personnellement j'aurais puni les deux &#233;quipes puisque c'&#233;tait une fuite organis&#233; de part et d'autres. Si Ferrari embauche des tra&#238;tres, ce n'est pas que la faute de McLaren quand m&#234;me !

Je suis sur que les supporter de BMW auraient appr&#233;ci&#233; une telle d&#233;cison  Et finalement &#231;a m'aurait pas d&#233;plu non plus.

Mais la meilleure chose serait surtout de virer Mosley et Eccleston qui nous ont bien pourri la F1 pendant tant d'ann&#233;es et de se retrouver un genre de Ballestre qui aimait le sport et pas la course au fric !

Parce que les deux anglo-saxons se sont quand m&#234;me sacrement enrichis gr&#226;ce &#224; la F1 (ou sur le dos de celle-ci) et je trouve &#231;a pas tr&#232;s correct.

Pour en revenir &#224; la course que je n'ai suivi qu'a la radio, bien pour Raikkonen, et dommage pour Hamilton. Je crois qu'Alonso m'&#233;nerve trop en ce moment pour appr&#233;cier sa 3eme place. C'est effectivement un gamin comme le disais un des pr&#233;c&#233;dent posteurs.

J'aimerais que Lewis gagne pour qu'un souffle de jeunesse nous fasse un peu oublier les cot&#233;s n&#233;gatifs de cette ann&#233;e et &#231;a fait toujours plaisir de voir des records tomber aussi.

Mais il n'a plus l'air d'avoir la m&#234;me niak ...

Il reste du suspens cot&#233; pilote pour cette fin d'ann&#233;es et j'ai h&#226;te de conna&#238;tre le r&#233;sultat des derni&#232;res courses.

Sinon pour finir, bravo &#224; BMW, tr&#232;s constant, et pour Renault, va falloir faire de gros progr&#232;s ! Je me marre toujours quand je vois des gens parler du retour d'Alonso chez Renault. S'il veut faire de la figuration, c'est s&#251;rement bien, mais je pense qu'il restera chez McLaren pour avoir de vraies chances de gagner des courses, m&#234;me si l'ambiance n'est pas aussi bonne que ce qu'il souhaite.

Allez a dans 10 jours pour la prochaine course !


----------



## doudou83 (18 Septembre 2007)

Déjà le calendrier 2008!  
http://www.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/070918171222.shtml

Ah les wouacances !! bon courage Melaure


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

ouais ouais ouais.

Je sais, je suis plut&#244;t pro-Ferrari. Malgr&#233; tout, j'essaye d'&#234;tre objectif, ce que tout le monde ne fait pas en donnant foi &#224; toutes les informations d'o&#249; qu'elles viennent. Aucune information s&#233;rieuse, ni av&#233;r&#233;e et encore moins v&#233;rifi&#233;e n'a clairement &#233;t&#233; diffus&#233;e concernant une &#233;ventuelle machination de la part de la scuderia. Ce ne sont qu'affabulations qu'on pourrait comparer &#224; la fumeuse th&#233;orie du complot concernant le 11/09&#8230; L'internaute moyen croit dur comme fer que tout ce qu'il lit sur internet est parole d'&#233;vangile, et ce genre de phrase : " j'aurais puni les deux &#233;quipes *puisque* c'&#233;tait une fuite organis&#233; de part et d'autres" est le meilleur moyen de rendre toute discussion s&#233;rieuse digne d'un sketch des ann&#233;es 60 sur le t&#233;l&#233;phone arabe&#8230; Par contre, je sais que certains esprits faibles, &#224; la lecture de cette phrase prendront l'information pour acquise et la diffuseront &#224; grand renforts de "mais quelle bande d'encul&#233;s ces italiens, etc." par exemple.

Moi, ce que j'ai lu, c'est &#231;a, notamment :
http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/breves2007/20070912_121740Dev.html
O&#249; il est dit qu'Alonso &#233;tait au courant depuis le d&#233;but de la saison de secrets de r&#233;glages de la ferrari.

Ensuite un dossier complet faisant &#233;tat du contenu des mails &#233;chang&#233;s entre Alonso et de la Rosa, dans l'&#233;quipe de dimanche dernier aussi il me semble, o&#249; on lit que Alonso savait exactement &#224; quel tour s'arr&#234;teraient les ferrari. Et qu'il pouvait d&#233;duire les autonomies exactes &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il savait les contenances des r&#233;servoir, et les consommations pr&#233;cises. 
Aussi, qu'il savait la r&#233;partition des masses et du centre de gravit&#233; de la F1-2007, et qu'il disait vouloir essayer des choses allant dans ce sens en soufflerie&#8230;

Enfin, cette citation de Mosley qui en dit long et qui rejoint mon avis :
"&#171;J'aurais retir&#233; tous leurs points &#224; Fernando Alonso et Lewis Hamilton, puisque l'on soup&#231;onne qu'ils aient b&#233;n&#233;fici&#233; d'avantages qu'ils n'auraient d&#251; avoir, a-t'il d&#233;clar&#233;. Une majorit&#233; significative du Conseil mondial a pens&#233; qu'ils devaient garder ces points, mais cinq personnes (dont une majorit&#233; de juristes) &#233;taient d'avis de les retirer. Je suis un peu d&#233;sabus&#233;, parce que le jour o&#249; l'on &#233;crira l'histoire, quand l'&#233;motion aura disparu, on dira : "Attendez une minute, on ne sait pas ce qui s'est pass&#233;, et R&#228;ikk&#246;nen ou Massa auraient-ils gagn&#233; sans cette histoire ?"&#187;"

Si Alonso est champion du monde 2007. Quelle valeur aura sa couronne ? A mon avis personnel-qui-n'engage-que-moi-etc. &#231;a sera la couronne du roi des tricheurs en tout cas.

J'imagine bien que si ils n'ont pas enlev&#233; les points des pilotes maclaren, ou, tout du moins d'Alonso, c'est surtout pour pr&#233;server l'int&#233;r&#234;t du spectacle et les sous que &#231;a engendrait. Je ne suis pas n&#233; de la derni&#232;re pluie non plus, et je me doute que l'espionnage industriel est une plaie qui court les paddocks dans tous les stands. Mais se faire gauler comme &#231;a pour une saloperie anti-sportive de cette envergure, franchement&#8230;

Dire qu'Alonso reprochait le caract&#232;re anti-sportif de Schumacher, justement, et au m&#234;me titre que ses man&#339;uvres dangereuses, il aurait d&#251; commencer par s'occuper de ses affaires&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2007)

Bien dit !... 
On peut fermer le fil, maintenant ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Je peux faire comme si il &#233;tait ferm&#233; pour toi en tout cas


----------



## melaure (18 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409009 a dit:
			
		

> Dire qu'Alonso reprochait le caractère anti-sportif de Schumacher, justement, et au même titre que ses manuvres dangereuses, il aurait dû commencer par s'occuper de ses affaires



Effectivement c'est un peu facile dans ce cas. Est-ce qu'Hamilton était impliqué de la même manière, car ce n'est pas clairement dit dans cet article. Ce sont plus des suppositions que des faits, ou alors les pièces n'ont pas toutes été publiées ?

Par contre, à propos de ce que dit Mosley, je n'ai aucune confiance dans ce type, mais vraiment aucune. C'est aussi un magouilleur de première ...

De toute façon, la sanction est faite, je crois qu'il vaut mieux "profiter" des dernières courses en espérant qu'elles seront plus combatives que les deux dernières pour le titre pilote.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Enti&#232;rement d'accord.

Hamilton n'a pas donn&#233; d'info &#224; la FIA. Le message serait qu'il n'avait connaissance de ces faits, lui. (on peut penser ici aussi au : pas vu, pas pris, mais on ne saura peut-&#234;tre jamais). Par contre, vue la somme d'imprudences et d'indiscr&#233;tions dans cette affaire, je pense (et l&#224;, c'est pas une info, c'est un avis d'un non-expert ! ) qu'Alonso en aurait eu vent. Et qu'&#233;tant donn&#233;es leurs relations belliqueuses au possible actuelles, l'ib&#232;re aurait balanc&#233; le Rosbif aux autorit&#233;s&#8230; non ? 

Mosley, effectivement, sa parole est sujette &#224; caution. soit  Malgr&#233; tout, ce qui compte c'est la d&#233;cision prise au final. Et malgr&#233; tout, &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonne pas que certaines personnes dans le jury au conseil de la FIA aient imagin&#233; avec conviction qu'il aurait fallu enlever les points des pilotes 

En tout cas, au moins le spectacle reste&#8230; et j'aimerais bien qu'Hamilton gagne pour maintenant


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4409027 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux faire comme si il était fermé pour toi en tout cas


C'est ton côté joueur, c'est ça ?!...   

La F1, j'ai commencé à m'en désinteresser depuis les titres à répétition de Schumacher... 
_(ce n'était pas mon sport favori non plus !...  )_
Alors maintenant... avec cette "histoire", j'avoue que je décroche complètement... :sick:


----------



## Majintode (18 Septembre 2007)

Max Mosley... Quand on connait son passé et son passif (de "British Union of Facists" à "Union Movement" en passant par le Concorde Agreement...) on peut mettre en doute chacun des mots qui sortent de sa bouche...


Fernando Alonso perd peu à peu sa crédibilité alors qu'il est un pilote de génie, c'est vraiment bête...


----------



## Chang (19 Septembre 2007)

> Il se pourrait en fait qu'un de ces pilotes [Hamilton, Alonso, De La Rosa] ait eu des informations sur la F2007 de Kimi Raïkkönen et Felipe Massa de la part d'un responsable technique, Mike Coughlan. Ce dernier a d'ailleurs été suspendu par McLaren, puisqu'il est _*soupçonné d'avoir recueilli les secrets de fabrication des monoplaces italiennes auprès d'un responsable de Ferrari*_, Nigel Stepney, licencié depuis.



Dites moi si je me trompe, mais a lire cet extrait de l'Equipe, c'est plus une fuite d'infos de la part de Ferrari que de l'espionnage de la part de Mc Laren. 

Backcat


> Je ne suis pas né de la dernière pluie non plus, et je me doute que l'espionnage industriel est une plaie qui court les paddocks dans tous les stands. Mais se faire gauler comme ça pour une saloperie anti-sportive de cette envergure, franchement



C'est comme le velo, tout le monde le sait, mais quand un mec se fait choper la main dans le bocal, tous les projecteurs sont sur lui et on crie au scandale. C'est nul, c'est petit ... 

Ca commence comme ca et bientot on aura plus de breves sur la bouffe des pilotes que sur leurs performances sur la piste ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Comme au foot quoi ? 

Ben en fait, l'id&#233;e avec laquelle je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est celle qui dit que Ferrari a orchestr&#233; des fuites, ou mont&#233; un coup pour incriminer MacLaren. L&#224;, l'affaire Stepney est bien connue puisqu'elle remonte au moins de juin ou juillet et Ferrari dans cette affaire s'est positionn&#233;e en victime. Et pas en chef d'orchestre


----------



## Chang (19 Septembre 2007)

Parce que ce sont deux affaires distinctes ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Non non. C'est li&#233;, tout &#224; fait.  Mais c'est le qualificatif de fuite _organis&#233;e_ qui n'est pas adapt&#233;


----------



## Chang (19 Septembre 2007)

Je suis bien d'accord. De toute facon c'est du chapardage de milliardaires. Ca vaut pas mieux qu'une cour de recreation de primaire a base de "c'est c'ui qui dit qui y'est".
C'est plutot ce cote la qui me derange. 

Soit on annule Mac Laren pour avoir triche, soit on fait rien, parce qu'on sait tres bien que tout le monde aurait fait pareil, et que limite, ca fait partit du sport que de loucher chez le voisin et, a la fois, de proteger ses infos.

Tout ca dans un climat ou la F1 est en crise d'audience, alors ca leur fait du bien, puisqu'on en parle, on en parle, on en parle ... les sponsorts ont plus de temps d'exposition (JT, journaux sportifs, articles a repetition sur le web) et au final, ca ne nuit pas forcement au portefeuille. Bref un bon ptit scandale.

C'est nul ...


----------



## doudou83 (19 Septembre 2007)

Oui c'est une affaire bien étrange mais bon, la fédé a sanctionné MacLaren .De toutes les façons je ne pense pas que l'on saura le fin fond de l'histoire. Le + important maintenant c'est la répercussion de cette histoire sur l'avenir de MacLaren. Mercedes restera t-il ? l'attitude des sponsors (Vodafone en autre )?  qu'en pense les actionnaires ? 
Il reste quelques courses avant la fin de saison et étant plutôt un fan de BMW j'aimerai bien voir quand même le sacre d'Hamilton.  Malgré les histoires,les tiraillement au sein de l'écurie il aura montré,prouvé qu'il est un pilote plus que talentueux et ce pour sa première année en F1!
La grande classe quoi....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Tiens&#8230; en parcourant les photos de ce week-end siffle: ) j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a !





Comme &#231;a, Sylko pourra l'offrir au fils de son garagiste


----------



## doudou83 (19 Septembre 2007)

On en parle aussi là  http://www.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/070918182923.shtml


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Pour les anglophones qui ont du temps &#224; d&#233;penser pour &#231;a, une lecture &#233;difiante au bout des deux liens de cette br&#232;ve&#8230;

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, je n'aime pas du tout Alonso&#8230;


----------



## Chang (20 Septembre 2007)

> Pour les anglophones qui ont du temps à dépenser



Pineze 200 pages ... :sleep: ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

J'ai parcouru celui du 13, c'est assez dingue quand m&#234;me&#8230; Je ne pensais pas que le niveau d'information et l'action des pilotes dans cette affaire &#233;taient aussi important. C'est proprement &#233;c&#339;urant.


----------



## doudou83 (20 Septembre 2007)

En attendant la lecture, voici une news sur Skyper (c'est + court! )
http://www.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/070920101919.shtml


----------



## Chang (20 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de me taper les 9/10emes du dernier rapport ... ca confirme ce que je pensais. C'est de la pinaillerie de milliardaires sur des pratiques communes inavouees. 

Interessant ceci dit, ca ferait un bon roman a lire avec un mojito au bord de la piscine d'une hotel de lux a Monaco ...  ... avec un peu de Q et un poil de substances z'illicites, on a un thriller de seconde zone parfait ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Avec un acc&#232;s aux paddocks et aux salles VIP, je crois qu'il y a mati&#232;re &#224; faire une carri&#232;re compl&#232;te dans la litt&#233;rature de gare


----------



## Chang (20 Septembre 2007)

Ils avaient essaye pendant un certain temps de nous appater vers le cyclimse en parlant des 'touzes de fin d'etapes avec les groupies avares de corps rases et de cocktails multicolores a vous faire sauter sur la tapisserie de la caravane ... 

Mais que vous voulez ... la F1 a un potentiel graveleux nettement plus exploitable ... l'argent, le luxe, les femmes faciles argh ... :love: ...


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'essayer, les deux liens sont morts. :mouais:

le linge sale se lave en famille, dirait-on...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Oh punaise 

Y'a moyen de le retrouver dans la cache ? j'avais pas fini de les lire et je ne l'avais pas t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur le bureau :/


----------



## Chang (20 Septembre 2007)

Si vous la voulez vraiment cette deuxieme discut', faites petez les MP


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4410913 a dit:
			
		

> Avec un accès aux paddocks et aux salles VIP, je crois qu'il y a matière à faire une carrière complète dans la littérature de gare



j'ai, et je peux te dire qu'on est très loin de la littérature, dût-elle être de gare...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Bah&#8230; faut romancer, &#231;a s'enrobe tout &#231;a !  (Faut vraiment qu'on se voie  )


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2007)

Un petit coucou de Lisbonne. En fait je ne suis pas loin d'Estoril, mais y a plus beaucoup de F1 par là ...


----------



## Chang (22 Septembre 2007)

Et voila c'est officiel, Ferrari est champion constructeur 2007 ... Et maintenant, place au sport ...  ...


----------



## doudou83 (22 Septembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Et voila c'est officiel, Ferrari est champion constructeur 2007 ... Et maintenant, place au sport ...  ...



Certainement pas le plus beau.....:mouais: Mais place au sport comme tu le dis !! encore 3 courses pour nous faire oublier tout cela


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2007)

Encore faudrait-il que la FIA ne mette pas la pagaille.

Je rentre de vacances et je tombe sur ces deux articles :

- Fuite de secrets &#224; la FIA
- Max Mosley se moque de Jackie Stewart

Donc d&#233;j&#224;, il faut exclure Max Mosley du championnat et lui retirer tous ses points puisqu'il espionne les &#233;curies et qu'il rend les informations publliques.

Ensuite il se permet de critiquer un triple champion ... Mais il a fait quoi lui en comp&#233;tition automobile ? C'est vraiment une pauvre nouille, pas plus. Il ne m&#233;rite vraiment aucun r&#244;le dans la F1 (et m&#234;me n'importe quelle comp&#233;tition automobile) !

Evidement j'ironise, mais il est clair que pour moi Mosley est ce qu'il faut supprimer dans la F1.


----------



## Chang (26 Septembre 2007)

> Avant la mise en ligne de ce rapport, la FIA avait pourtant donné la possibilité à Ferrari et à McLaren de rendre illisibles certains passages sensibles. Ce que la FIA a fait dans son fichier _PDF_ de 200 pages... mais il suffisait de copier le texte dans un autre éditeur de texte pour que ces passages soient parfaitement lisibles par tous.



Umh umh, Backcat ... finalement il est pas gratuit le rapport ... je t'envoies la facture en MP ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Arr&#234;te !!! J'ai m&#234;me pas re&#231;u ton mail !! usurier !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Encore faudrait-il que la FIA ne mette pas la pagaille.
> 
> Je rentre de vacances et je tombe sur ces deux articles :
> 
> ...




tu oublies Bernie, le trumeau, *LE* fossoyeur de la F1, le plus grand fan de Schumi, de Todt et de Ferrari, le mec qui leur a construit un championnat sur mesure, afin d'être certain que personne d'autre ne puisse le gagner... et le tout en trichant éhontément.

Je pense pas qu'il y ait prescription, mais je me souviens d'une réflexion de Mikka Hakkinen, alors pilote chez Mercedes, en regardant passer schumi en éssais libre à Barcelone, à la sortie d'une courbe, ou il nous avait expliqué par A + B qu'il était impossible de tomber les trois rapports comme venait de le faire Schumm, et d'être effectivement au régime moteur de sa voiture sans électronique d'anti-patinage... mais celle-ci était interdite à ce moment là, et n'aurait donc pas dû se trouver sur la voiture...

Et Villeneuve nous l'avait confirmé dans la foulée, et quoiqu'on en dise, deux pilotes qui analysent les choses de la même manière, ça peut être de la mauvaise foi, mais vu que j'en connais un peu un des deux, je pense qu'ils disaient vrai... mais curieusement aussi, les réclamations de Ron dennis à l'époque n'étaient jamais suivies d'effets...

Sinon, je ne saurai trop vous conseiller de vous pencher sur le Palmarès des deux écuries incriminées dans ces histoires, c'est assez édifiant.


----------



## doudou83 (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour les genssssss !!!!  
Alors ce week end GP du Japon et pas mal de moteurs changés sans pénalité + Nico Rosberg qui lui descendra de 10 places sur la grille (le pôvre )   

http://www.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/070927112329.shtml


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

Moi, je me demande bien ce qu'ils vont faire &#224; Fuji







c'est pas un circuit de pilotage, &#224; part les am&#233;nagements de 2005 sur la derni&#232;re portion avant l'entr&#233;e de la ligne droite (pas loin de 2 Km, je pense, la ligne droite :affraid, il est quand m&#234;me vachement moins technique que Suzuka.


----------



## House M.D. (28 Septembre 2007)

Bah vu la ligne droite en effet, je pense surtout qu'ils vont y laisser quelques moteurs


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je me demande bien ce qu'ils vont faire à Fuji



Rhoooo tu chicanes, c'est juste pour mettre a l'aise les photographes


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2007)

Il a l'air beaucoup mieux pense pour les pilotes ce nouveau circuit, y'a meme une air d'arret pique-nique en section 6 








...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2007)

Et en plus, ils ont vir&#233; tous les bacs &#224; sable pour les remplacer par des aires de d&#233;gagement bitum&#233;es (tout ce qui est en gris clair sur le plan), donc, ils vont s'en donner &#224; c&#339;ur joie, les sorties de pistes n'&#233;tant quasiment plus p&#233;nalisantes. :mouais:


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2007)

1               Lewis Hamilton                    McLaren-Mercedes                 1:25.368             
                                   2               Fernando Alonso     McLaren-Mercedes                  1:25.438             
                                   3               Kimi Räikkönen                   Ferrari                                  1:25.516             
                                   4               Felipe Massa                       Ferrari                      1:25.765             
                                   5               Nick Heidfeld                       BMW                                    1:26.505             
                                   6               Nico Rosberg                      Williams-Toyota                     1:26.728             
                                   7               Jenson Button                     Honda                                   1:26.913             
                                   8               Mark Webber                      Red Bull-Renault        1:26.914             
                                   9               Sebastian Vettel                  STR-Ferrari               1:26.973             
                                   10             Robert Kubica                     BMW                                     1:27.225

C'est serre sur les deux premieres lignes ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> C'est serre sur les deux premieres lignes ... :rateau: ...



ben les 4 premiers en 4/10, et les 5 suivants une seconde plus loin, mais eux aussi en 4/10, &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre chaud, par moment


----------



## Majintode (29 Septembre 2007)

Ca va chauffer lors du départ...!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Ca va chauffer lors du d&#233;part...!



Ben, &#224; priori, &#231;a a plut&#244;t mouill&#233; ! 

Bon, ben faut se faire une raison, Hamilton a pris une option, l&#224;. 

Dommage, de moyen sur le sec, ce circuit est carr&#233;ment inbuvable (si j'ose dire) sur le mouill&#233;. Cela dit, dans le dernier tour, &#224; l'entr&#233;e de la ligne droite, Massa a bien montr&#233; &#224; Kubica que j'avais raison, hier, &#224; propos des d&#233;gagements bitum&#233;s qui p&#233;nalisent moins que les bac &#224; sable qu'ils ont remplac&#233;s


----------



## macaddicted (30 Septembre 2007)

je me suis levé à l'aube pour voir la voiture de sécurité sous la flotte et le brouillard suivi des bacquets ( baignoires de courses ? ).....
Alonso n'a pas eu de bol, glissé sur une savonnette :rateau: 
j'aurais du rester dans mon lit


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> je me suis levé à l'aube pour voir la voiture de sécurité sous la flotte et le brouillard suivi des bacquets ( baignoires de courses ? ).....
> Alonso n'a pas eu de bol, glissé sur une savonnette :rateau:
> j'aurais du rester dans mon lit



Je l'ai regardé depuis mon lit.

Bravo Lewis en tout cas. C'est quand même pas mal par ce temps. Par contre zéro à Vettel qui était le boulet du jour ... et qui a évité à son écurie (et à d'autres) de marquer des points précieux !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Mouhahahahahaha   

Moi j'adore ce qui se profile  Le double champion du monde au melon d&#233;mesur&#233; qui va se faire battre par un rookie et en plus avec la m&#234;me voiture que lui 

Oups &#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (30 Septembre 2007)

Mouais, je trouve le melon du rouki aussi sacrément citrouillesque... avec cette pointe d'arrogance british un ce complexe de supériorité un poil énervant .... quand il sera champion, il pourra ouvrir un magasin juste avant halloween


----------



## Majintode (30 Septembre 2007)

Attention, il ne faut pas confondre le flegme britannique avec de l'arrogance, houla non... 
Chapeau au petit pour avoir réussi ce tour de force sous toute cette flotte...

J'ai trouvé Massa un peu limite dans son duel pour la 6e place... et avec cette place, adios les chances de devenir champion du monde.

Todt l'a dit : 0% de chance qu'Alonso soit chez Ferrari l'an prochain. Fernando va-t-il vraiment revenir chez Renault ??


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

En attendant, je serais champion du monde d&#232;s ma premi&#232;re saison en formule 1 en battant un double champion du monde contrit de sup&#233;riorit&#233; et d'arrogance en plus avec la m&#234;me voiture que lui, je crois que je me la p&#233;terais encore un peu plus que lui    Je le trouve effectivement sobre


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> En attendant, je serais champion du monde dès ma première saison en formule 1 en battant un double champion du monde contrit de supériorité et d'arrogance en plus avec la même voiture que lui, je crois que je me la péterais encore un peu plus que lui    Je le trouve effectivement sobre



D'autant qu'il y en a bien quelques un qui "se la pête" sans rien gagner


----------



## doudou83 (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour les gens !
Bravo à Lewis     Une p'tite récap sympa

http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7215.html


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2007)

Et 10 places de pénalité pour Vettel. Ca lui fera comprendre qu'il faut regarder devant lui 

J'aurais bien aimé voir une Red Bull sur le podium. Et en plus lui aussi aurait été sur le podium, quel idiot ... Il ne serait pas de la famille de Jean Alesi ?


----------



## doudou83 (1 Octobre 2007)

Ah non , on ne dit pas de mal de Jeannot !!!!:love: c'était mon pilote fétiche ( oui j'ose le dire!! )   Bon.......allez BMW


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Je l'aimais beaucoup aussi. Surtout d&#232;s qu'il pleuvait ! Un homme de spectacle


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2007)

_ouais, je suis d'accord avec mon Chat, Alesi &#233;tait un tasseur (genre tas de sable) mais sous la pluie c'&#233;tait fabuleux !_


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2007)

J'ai jamais dit que je ne l'aimais pas ! Il était bien sympa et il faisait tourner l'industrie de production de monoplaces. Je suis sur qu'il y avait même une chaine de fabrication rien que pour lui


----------



## doudou83 (1 Octobre 2007)

Ahhh vous me faites plaisir...    allez une p'tite news sur Ralph le frangin de l'autre...

http://f1.gpupdate.net/fr/nouvelles/2007/10/01/ralf-schumacher-quitte-toyota/


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ahhh vous me faites plaisir...    allez une p'tite news sur Ralph le frangin de l'autre...
> 
> http://f1.gpupdate.net/fr/nouvelles/2007/10/01/ralf-schumacher-quitte-toyota/



Avec Alonso il vont pouvoir aller courir en DTM 

Bon c'est vrai que Ralf n'a pas montré un talent particulier et qu'il ne doit pas intéresser grand monde. Le nom ne suffit pas !

Et Alonso lui veut aller dans une équipe compétitive. Or il n'y a pas de place pour lui ailleurs  que chez Renault qui ne fera pas de miracle l'an prochain. Il ne veut plus courir avec Hamilton et Hamilton ne veut plus de lui comme co-équipier. Ce serait vraiment trop bête s'ils devaient rester ensemble l'an prochain ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

T'es en train de parler de quelqu'un qui a 7 victoires en formule 1&#8230; C'est pas rien quand m&#234;me


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> T'es en train de parler de quelqu'un qui a 7 victoires en formule 1 C'est pas rien quand même



Certes s'il n'était pas le petit frère d'un champion ... D'un autre coté on ne voudrais pas d'une récidive pendant tant de saisons 

Ca peut paraître étonnant mais Alesi a probablement laissé plus de traces en F1 que Ralf. Au moins on se marrait bien !


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Certes s'il n'&#233;tait pas le petit fr&#232;re d'un champion ... D'un autre cot&#233; on ne voudrais pas d'une r&#233;cidive pendant tant de saisons
> 
> Ca peut para&#238;tre &#233;tonnant mais Alesi a probablement laiss&#233; plus de traces en F1 que Ralf. Au moins on se marrait bien !



Parait qu'il anime des stages de ch&#226;teaux de sables &#224; la Baule mainant Alesi


----------



## melaure (6 Octobre 2007)

Bravo à Lewis pour la pole.

Et aussi à Red Bull. On dirait qu'ils font de sacrés progrès. Coulthard en 5ème, ça fait plaisir !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

sympa de voir les redbull de retour .. ça change un peu ... qu'est il arrivé aux bmw aujourd'hui? 
enfin, il semble que certains tablent sur la pluie comme au japon ... c'était coooool la semaine dernière!


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

suspense jusqu"au moins l'avant derniere course pour le titre c'est vraiment bien ... même si hamilton  ne m'épate encore qu'intellectuellement ( jeune et tout gagner d'un coup)... je ne me sens pas supporter ... je préfère massa ! ou raikko ou même alonso , que je trouve pourtant insupportable!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

suspense jusqu"au moins l'avant derniere course pour le titre c'est vraiment bien ... même si hamilton  ne m'épate encore qu'intellectuellement ( jeune et tout gagner d'un coup)... je ne me sens pas supporter ... je préfère massa ! ou raikko ou même alonso , que je trouve pourtant insupportable!:rateau:


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

Hé bien Ron Dennis aura montré encore une sublime sens de la bêtise. Tous le monde a vu que les pneus de Lewis étaient nazes, sauf lui !

Ca me rappelle une course de Raikkonen ...

En tout cas si Lewis n'est pas champion, ce sera grâce à son patron. Pfff ...

Quelle bande d'amateurs !


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

Tout est à faire dans 15 jours. Raikkonen a bien fait son boulot et chez McLaren on aime bien se frotter avec des orties ...

Alonso peut re-croire en ses chances de titre, c'est sur


----------



## Chang (7 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tout est à faire dans 15 jours. Raikkonen a bien fait son boulot et chez McLaren on aime bien se frotter avec des orties ...
> 
> Alonso peut re-croire en ses chances de titre, c'est sur



Sur le site officiel de la FIA Hamilton a 12 points d'avance sur Alonso ... donc Hamilton est deja champion, non ? Ou alors ils n'ont pas encore ajoute les 8 points du GP de Shanghai a Alonso ? 

:mouais:


----------



## macaddicted (7 Octobre 2007)

plus que 4 points d'écart entre Alonso et Hamilton, Raïko peut encore y rêver, belle fin de championnat


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

allez la prochaine course : premier raikko deuxieme massa troisieme alonso quatrieme une bmw etc et tout ce qu'il faut pour que hamilton ne marque que deux points ! :rateau: 
ça dindonnerait la farce finale !


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> allez la prochaine course : premier raikko deuxieme massa troisieme alonso quatrieme une bmw etc et tout ce qu'il faut pour que hamilton ne marque que deux points ! :rateau:
> ça dindonnerait la farce finale !



Faut pas non plus compter sur des erreurs répétées. Alonso ne s'est pas craché une deuxième fois ...


----------



## macaddicted (7 Octobre 2007)

en cas d'égalité de points dans 15 jours,  ils se le font à celui qui pisse le plus loin ?


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> en cas d'égalité de points dans 15 jours,  ils se le font à celui qui pisse le plus loin ?



Nombre de victoire, de secondes places, etc ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

a priori, hamilton a été en tête depuis le début ... alors il serait logique qu'il gagnât!:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2007)

A &#233;galit&#233; de points au terme du prochain grand prix, il peut y avoir 3 cas de figure :

1) Alonso gagne, Hamilton fait 3&#232;me : Alonso champion (5 victoires &#224; 4)
2) Alonso second, Hamilton 5&#232;me : Hamilton champion (4 victoires partout, mais 5 secondes places pour Hamilton contre 4 pour Alonso).
3) Alonso fait 3 et hamilton 7, ou Alonso 4 et Hamilton 8, ou Alonso 5 et Hamilton 9 ou plus, dans tous ces cas Hamilton champion (4 victoires partout mais 5 secondes places &#224; 3).

Donc pour &#234;tre champion, Alonso doit marquer 5 points de plus qu'Hamilton, sauf s'il gagne le grand prix, auquel cas, 4 points de plus lui suffisent.

Pour Ra&#239;kko, c'est plus simple (&#224; calculer, hein, parce qu'&#224; faire ... ) : s'il marque 7 points de plus qu'Hamilton *ET* 3 de plus qu'Alonso, il est champion, quels que soient leurs classements respectifs.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2007)

je sais pas vous, mais moi la seule chose que j'ai vue apr&#232;s ce grand-prix c'est que, lors de la conf&#233;rence de presse, Alonso donnait l'impression de sortir d'une douche apr&#232;s une sieste alors que les deux autres, on aurait dit qu'ils sortaient d'un match contre les all blacks...

Ceci juste pour dire que je crois que la mac laren semble un brin plus confortabe &#224; conduire...


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2007)

C'pasque c'est pas Alonso qu'a conduit, il venait de se reveiller justement


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Octobre 2007)

Et bien voilà encore une fin d'un championnat du monde avec du suspens, avec 3 morts de faim en piste. Allez, je mets un pack de glute sur Alonzo, toujours aussi pugnace. 
Grosse pression sur Hamilton qui visiblement est capable de belle connerie


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Grosse pression sur Hamilton qui visiblement est capable de belle connerie



Tout le monde, est capable de belle connerie, mais là, visiblement, roues braquées à fond, allure réduite, la voiture tire tout droit, la connerie n'est pas signée "Hamilton", mais de l'ahuri qui ne l'a pas fait rentrer 3 tours plus tôt pour changer de pneus !


----------



## melaure (8 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout le monde, est capable de belle connerie, mais là, visiblement, roues braquées à fond, allure réduite, la voiture tire tout droit, la connerie n'est pas signée "Hamilton", mais de l'ahuri qui ne l'a pas fait rentrer 3 tours plus tôt pour changer de pneus !



Oui sans compter que c'était toute l'équipe qui le regardait se débattre avec sa savonnette sans la moindre réaction ...


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Oui sans compter que c'était toute l'équipe qui le regardait se débattre avec sa savonnette sans la moindre réaction ...


 
Alors là d'accord, Hamilton s'est récupéré l'équipe d'Alonzo, fallait le dire ​


----------



## doudou83 (8 Octobre 2007)

Baaaa moi, je suis bien sûr déçu pour les Bmw !  et pour le p'tit Lewis !  enfin , la fin de saison est bien ouverte et rien n'est joué ! C'est plutôt sympa .


----------



## doudou83 (8 Octobre 2007)

J'avais oublié....quelques chiffres  
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7287.html


----------



## Chang (8 Octobre 2007)

Alors que cette fois ca passait a une heure normale, j'avais tellement la tete dans le luc a cause de la soiree de la veille que jai meme pas pu voir ce GP ... 

Bon ben, avec un peu de chance, dans un an ce sera sur le circuit meme ...  ...


----------



## melaure (8 Octobre 2007)

En tout cas si Alonso envisage Renault, il va devoir pousser sa voiture pour suivre


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> En tout cas si Alonso envisage Renault, il va devoir pousser sa voiture pour suivre



Il semblerait que Renault, pour la saison 2008, ne soit pas tombé dans le piège de 2007 (championnat 2006 ardu, développement de la voiture jusqu'en fin de saison au détriment du modèle 2007).


----------



## doudou83 (13 Octobre 2007)

Salut les gens !!!  
Bon, Renault ne confirme pas pour l'instant la rumeur de la signature d'Alonso chez eux pour 2008 .       Une p'tite news sur Olivier Panis 
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071013102954.shtml


----------



## Majintode (13 Octobre 2007)

Vu la pression pour le dernier GP, je me demande si on va voir une Schumirie (une Schum
irie est une action visant à foutre dehors un concurrent lors du dernier GP pour être sûr qu'il ne soit pas champion)...

A tous les fans de Schumi : Schumi est pour moi un des meilleurs pilotes de l'histoire. 
Mais en tant que fan de Villeneuve et de Damon Hill, les Schumirie ne m'ont guère plu il y a quelques années...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Schumi n'a pas eu l'apanage de ce genre de comportements&#8230; Ce n'&#233;tait pas le premier &#224; le faire non plus. Et &#231;a n'a pas &#233;t&#233; le dernier&#8230; Mais bon  peu importe


----------



## Majintode (13 Octobre 2007)

J'avoue, en relisant, je me suis dit "hummmm ça sent le troll"...


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2007)

C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux car les leaders actuels ne sont pas montrés comme ça jusque là. Avec Schumacher c'est dès les premiers saisons que ça se rentrait dedans pour un titre.

Et puis je pense que la FIA ne rigole plus avec ça ...


----------



## Majintode (13 Octobre 2007)

J'espère que tu as raison...
Mais en tout cas ça risque de fritter sévère quand même


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2007)

le temps des schumeries est fini ? :rateau:  quelle tristesse! :rateau: 
ah c'est sur que ça doit leur passer à l'esprit ce genre d'envie ... soudaine d'envoyer papi alonso ou papi hamilton dans les cactus


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> papi alonso ou papi hamilton




 :affraid: J'ose pas imaginer comment tu appelles Coulthard :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Il l'appelle par la prière sûrement


----------



## Majintode (14 Octobre 2007)

Et Karine, elle l'appelle comment Coulthard...?


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Octobre 2007)

ah karine elle fait la pub pour la poste .. vous savez avec l'accent italien et le bikini ... "tou vas bien poussin?proche l'hopital, tres proche":rateau: 

n'empeche les articulations de coulthard grincent moins que les relations entre alonso et ses "amis" de mac laren ! quel bazar ce truc! mac laren ils zont la meilleure voiture cette année et résultat tout part en vrille d'un coup:rateau: comme quoi .. on ne peut compter sur rien!


----------



## Chang (15 Octobre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> mac laren ils zont la meilleure voiture cette année et résultat tout part en vrille d'un coup:rateau: comme quoi .. on ne peut compter sur rien!



Il faut quand meme bien noter qu'Alonso a un melon pas possible et que ce "bazar"  est une consequence d'un ego demesure.

J'aimais bien Alonso l'annee derniere pour avoir remis une calotte a Schumacher, mais la, c'est du n'importe koi ... :sleep: ...


----------



## Chang (18 Octobre 2007)

> _Mercedes, premier actionnaire de l'écurie McLaren-Mercedes, aurait donné son feu vert au départ de *Fernando Alonso*, selon le journal sportif espagnol__ Marca. La décision de Mercedes serait motivée par la détérioration des relations entre le double champion du monde en titre, son coéquipier britannique *Lewis Hamilton* et le patron de l'écurie *Ron Dennis*.
> _
> _Jeudi dernier, le journal allemand __Bild annonçait le départ dès la saison prochaine du pilote espagnol, qui rejoindrait Renault. Une information démentie par l'entourage d'Alonso._



Source


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2007)

La grêve des transports à du aussi toucher MacLaren pour cette première scéance d'essai. Ah c'est sur qu'ils ne prennent pas trop le risque de casser la voiture ... Et Alonso, il n'est pas là aujourd'hui ? Il ne court pas dimanche ?


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Octobre 2007)

Il lorgne sur la safety car​


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2007)

Ils se sont bien rattrapé à la seconde scéance, mais le climat a l'air de changer souvent.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Octobre 2007)

ah zut! hamilton a fait une betise en utilisant deux trains de pluie pendant les essais libres deux , il aurait pu perdre dix places sur la grille!ç'aurait rigolo! à la place ils lui piquent un train de pneus! et mac laren gagne ... une amende de plus! c'est leur tournée cette année!manquerait plus qu'alonso soit champion du monde et parte avec le numero un chez renault :rateau:


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2007)

La troisième scéance est plus rouge, mais Hamilton s'en sort mieux qu'Alonso. Les qualifs dans 1H30 ...


----------



## macaddicted (20 Octobre 2007)

Hamilton en 2&#176; position, Alonso en 8&#176; .... 2 strat&#233;gies  chez Mc Laren ?
Ra&#239;k&#246;nnen en 3&#176; .... Massa en 1&#176; ... le GP promet


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Toujours les 4 même devant, ça va être chaud.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Octobre 2007)

hamilton semble bien placé ...  
alonso mal placé ... raikko mmmm mouaif .. bah tant pis .... si hamilton gagne , ce sera une saison manquée   :rateau: (jamais content! )


----------



## macaddicted (21 Octobre 2007)

que se passerait il si les 2 Ferrari se trouvaient devant ? Massa laisserait filer Raïko pour le titre ( du déjà vu avec Barrichelo et Shumi si je me souvient bien )


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> que se passerait il si les 2 Ferrari se trouvaient devant ? Massa laisserait filer Ra&#239;ko pour le titre ( du d&#233;j&#224; vu avec Barrichelo et Shumi si je me souvient bien )



&#199;a ne suffirait pas, Ra&#239;kkonen a 8 points de moins qu'Hamilton, donc, si Ra&#239;kko gagne, et que (selon ton sc&#233;nario, Massa fait second) Alonso fait au mieux 3&#232;me, il suffit &#224; Hamilton de finir 6&#232;me pour &#234;tre champion (avec dans ce cas de figure Hamilton 111 points, Ra&#239;kkonen 110, et Alonso 110, ce qui nous ferait, je pense, le championnat le plus serr&#233; de l'histoire de la F1 ).


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça ne suffirait pas, Raïkkonen a 8 points de moins qu'Hamilton, donc, si Raïkko gagne, et que (selon ton scénario, Massa fait second) Alonso fait au mieux 3ème, il suffit à Hamilton de finir 6ème pour être champion (avec dans ce cas de figure Hamilton 111 points, Raïkkonen 110, et Alonso 110, ce qui nous ferait, je pense, le championnat le plus serré de l'histoire de la F1 ).



Ferrari va faire courir 8 voitures pour prendre tous les points     



Allez Lewis, te laisse pas faire. Ca nous ferait du neuf si tu gagnais  Et une bonne saison 2008 en perspective.

A la rigueur s'il fini 2ème, je m'en satisferais si le vainqueur est ... *David Coulthard* !!!

:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Octobre 2007)

genial alonso qui fout la pression à hamilton qui se prend gaffe sur gaffe! il a quand meme une super voiture , il peut gagner le championnat au final ... mais 
c'est genial de voir un tel souk! bravo alonso ! bravo ferrari! allez raikko!


----------



## dmo95 (21 Octobre 2007)

Allez déjà basta pour HAMILTON !!!! trop bon  Mais la KUBIXA vient de passer 3eme pas bon pour les affaires d'ALONSOOOOOOOO :s

Viva Alonso !!


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Je serais Hamilton je me casserais de cette &#233;quipe stupide.

C'est une strat&#233;gie nulle. Bon  sang, je ne peux que croire que Ron Denis ne voulait pas qu'il gagne.


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2007)

Kimi est champion ! Quelle course !
Je ne suis pas fan de Ferrari (hein Naru  ) mais je suis bien content pour Kimi (même si j'aurais préféré voir Lewis champion).

Lewis a loupé le coche... il entre quand même dans l'histoire mais il aurait pu la marquer autrement... McLaren, année vraiment étrange et "décevante"...


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Octobre 2007)

geniaaaaaaal!!!!
bravo raikkonen!!!
:love:


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Bon bravo Kimi (sans conviction). Enfin faut vraiment qu'il remercie aussi McLaren et Alonso qui ont bien travaillé pour lui.

D'ailleurs finalement Alonso est un beau crétin, car il a ruiné les chances de son équipier alors que la logique voudrait qu'au moins si un des deux doit être champion, ce soit dans son équipe. Je ne lui souhaite pas du bien chez Renault ...

Mais enfin c'est surtout McLaren qui est vraiment vraiment une belle brochette de rigolo.

Ferrari aura travaillé dans le calme et ça aura été payant.


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2007)

@ melaure :

je serais Raikonnen, je me casserai de cette stupide &#233;curie, ils ont tout fait pour favoriser leur looser, mais bon, sur la piste c'est quand m&#234;me le pilote qui fat la diff&#233;rence... Bravo KIMI  et bravo Alonso... qui a beau avoir le melon, il est quand m&#234;me plus qu'impressionnant en course...


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Mais enfin c'est surtout McLaren qui est vraiment vraiment une belle brochette de rigolo.
> 
> Ferrari aura travaillé dans le calme et ça aura été payant.




Exactement, Bravo à Kimi, content pour lui, ce sacré Iceman, l'union a fait la force chez Ferrari alors que chez les autres branques qui avaient tout pour tout casser ... McLaren n'a ce qu'elle mérite = rien     Ron Denis, comment a t'il pu laisser faire çà


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai pas pu regarder le podium, tellement je suis d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; pour Lewis. Son &#233;quipe lui a ruin&#233; son ann&#233;e en deux courses ... A la retraite Ron, tu es compl&#232;tement has-been !


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu regarder le podium, tellement je suis dégoûté pour Lewis. Son équipe lui a ruiné son année en deux courses ... A la retraite Ron, tu es complètement has-been !



CQFD, melaure, tu as tout compris


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2007)

Et Lyon revient bien dans le championnat!


----------



## dmo95 (21 Octobre 2007)

En un mot la BLAZE !! Pour Alonso car en effet je n'adhère pas au club pro-Hamilton , mais je félicite tout de même Ferrari pour la magnifique stratégie mise en place afin de détourner les régles des comissaires qui interdisaient une quelconque "entente" entre les deux pilotes et des consignes de la part de Jean Todd...

Du sur mesure !!

A l'année prochaine...


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et Lyon revient bien dans le championnat!




Ed, tu fais expr&#232;s ou quoi .......... Lyon est en t&#234;te du championnat 

J'aurai aim&#233; un troisi&#232;me titres pour Alonso malgr&#232; son melon au Porto. Comme dit plus haut, c'est la famille qui a gagn&#233;, et &#231;&#224; j'aime aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2007)

Mauvaise foi et faux-cul en plus&#8230; Raikkonen a fait quelques uns des plus beaux tours de sa carri&#232;re pour prendre l'avantage sur Massa. Et si Massa l'avait laiss&#233; passer en course pour qu'il ait sa couronne, personne n'aurait rien pu dire. Ce sont les consignes d'&#233;quipe qui sont interdites et encore, quand aucun titre n'est en jeu. Ce qui &#233;tait le cas ici.

Avant de se faire le ma&#238;tre au service des r&#232;gles, faut au moins avoir compris le r&#232;glement&#8230;


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Octobre 2007)

hep hep! les commissaires ont noté une irregularité sur les bmw et la williams qui pourraient etre declassées du fait d'un refroidissement trop important ... oula! hamilton qui gagnerait sur tapis vert! quel nul!


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2007)

_"Aucune pénalité n'a été infligée aux écuries Williams et BMW Sauber, ni à leur pilotes, malgré une infraction au règlement sur l'essence constatée durant le Grand Prix du Brésil, dimanche à Sao Paulo, a annoncé la FIA. La victoire et le titre mondial de Kimi Räikkönen (Ferrari) sont ainsi officialisés."_


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> _"Aucune pénalité n'a été infligée aux écuries Williams et BMW Sauber, ni à leur pilotes, malgré une infraction au règlement sur l'essence constatée durant le Grand Prix du Brésil, dimanche à Sao Paulo, a annoncé la FIA. La victoire et le titre mondial de Kimi Räikkönen (Ferrari) sont ainsi officialisés."_



Ha bah ça, c'est pas demain que la FIA fera un truc pénalisant Ferrari ... Mais bon ce serait quand même dommage que la course se soit jouée sur tapis vert.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

Moi, ce que je n'ai jamais compris, c'est cette histoire de tapis vert ? Le tribunal de la FIA, c'est un casino ? Ils jouent les sanctions au craps ?


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ce que je n'ai jamais compris, c'est cette histoire de tapis vert ? Le tribunal de la FIA, c'est un casino ? Ils jouent les sanctions au craps ?



J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas fini en fait. Il y a encore un appel en cours dans le JT de ce matin sur FR2 ...

Enfin &#231;a ne change pas mon opinion sur la fa&#231;on de g&#233;rer les courses de McLaren. Pourquoi faire deux ravitaillements &#224; la fin ? Ca a fait perdre bien plus de temps &#224; Lewis que ce qu'il a gagn&#233; sur la piste.


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2007)

Bravo Kimi. Il m&#233;rite largement de remporter ce titre. Il l'avait manqu&#233; deux fois de peu. 

Alonso me gonfle et Hamilton est jeune, il a encore le temps. 


Et pour vous donner des nouvelles, du fils de mon garagiste, l'avenir s'annonce sous les meilleurs hospices pour lui.
Red Bull F1 devrait tout bient&#244;t officialiser sa place de 3e pilote. 

Il a termin&#233; deuxi&#232;me du championnat de F3 Euroseries, derri&#232;re le petit-fils de mon voisin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Bravo Kimi. Il mérite largement de remporter ce titre. Il l'avait manqué deux fois de peu.
> 
> Alonso me gonfle et Hamilton est jeune, il a encore le temps.
> 
> ...


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2007)

Oui bravo &#224; Kimi  Un peu d&#233;&#231;u pour Lewis mais il est vrai qu'il a le temps pour d&#233;crocher un titre mondial , carton rouge:hein: &#224; son &#233;curie pour cette &#233;trange strat&#233;gie de course et enfin bravo &#224; BMW qui aura montr&#233; cette ann&#233;e que l'&#233;curie pouvait jouer dans la cour des grands avec de tr&#232;s bons pilotes 
Vivement le journal des transferts et vivement mars 2008 !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> vivement mars 2008 !!!!!!:love:



Oui, bon, on se calme, là, tu trouves vraiment qu'on ne vieillit pas assez vite ? :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Octobre 2007)

mouais, je lis vos r&#233;actions, pratiquement unanimes sur les erreurs de mac Laren, mais c'est quand m&#234;me avant tout le pilote et son ing&#233;nieur de course qui d&#233;cident quand ils s'arr&#234;tent et ce qu'ils font avec la voiture... il ne faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus, de plus, je pense que c'est pas une si mauvaise affaire que &#231;a.
Virtuellement, c'est tout de m&#234;me Mac Laren qui est champion du monde et au nombre de meilleures places, Alonso et Hamilton sont &#224; &#233;galit&#233; &#224; 1 point derri&#232;re Kimi... tant et si bien que les deux pilotes qui ont r&#233;ellement &#233;t&#233; g&#234;n&#233;s par leurs &#233;curies sont quand m&#234;me 1&2 (3 si on prend les m&#233;thodes de comptabilit&#233; de la FIA), ce qui prouve que c'est encore et toujours dans le baquet que les victoires se dessinent, et non dans les garages... mais je verrais bien Kimi et Alonso dans la m&#234;me &#233;curie et l&#224;; on verrait lequel est r&#233;ellement le plus rapide.
Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas qu'il soit un bonne chose pour la cr&#233;dibilit&#233; (le peu qu'il en reste) de ce sport que Hamilton puisse d&#233;crocher un titre d&#232;s sa premi&#232;re participation, cela d&#233;cr&#233;dibiliserait le travail des autres pilotes, ce qui est absurde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> mouais, je lis vos r&#233;actions, pratiquement unanimes sur les erreurs de mac Laren, *mais c'est quand m&#234;me avant tout le pilote et son ing&#233;nieur de course qui d&#233;cident quand ils s'arr&#234;tent* et ce qu'ils font avec la voiture... il ne faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus



Pas du tout, c'est le directeur sportif, assist&#233; des strat&#232;ges (peut-on vraiment utiliser ce mot chez McLaren ? ) qui prennent cette d&#233;cision, ce qui permet, accessoirement, d'&#233;viter ce qui s'est pass&#233; hier dans une &#233;quipe ne respectant pas apparemment cette r&#232;gle, &#224; savoir, les deux voitures qui se pr&#233;sentent en m&#234;me temps pour ravitailler.



la(n)guille a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas qu'il soit un bonne chose pour la cr&#233;dibilit&#233; (le peu qu'il en reste) de ce sport que Hamilton puisse d&#233;crocher un titre d&#232;s sa premi&#232;re participation, cela d&#233;cr&#233;dibiliserait le travail des autres pilotes, ce qui est absurde.



Si Hamilton avait d&#233;croch&#233; le titre je ne vois pas en quoi &#231;a aurait diminu&#233; la cr&#233;dibilit&#233; de la F1, en principe, c'est le meilleur qui doit gagner (meilleur au sens "combinaison pilote + voiture"), &#231;a n'est pas une histoire d'avancement &#224; l'anciennet&#233;. Sinon, autant ajouter une demi tonne de lest aux voitures des rookies, histoire d'&#234;tre s&#251;r qu'ils ne viennent pas enquiquiner les anciens !


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si Hamilton avait décroché le titre je ne vois pas en quoi ça aurait diminué la crédibilité de la F1, en principe, c'est le meilleur qui doit gagner (meilleur au sens "combinaison pilote + voiture"), ça n'est pas une histoire d'avancement à l'ancienneté. Sinon, autant ajouter une demi tonne de lest aux voitures des rookies, histoire d'être sûr qu'ils ne viennent pas enquiquiner les anciens !



Exactement, je ne vois pas non plus ce qui serait dé-cribilisé. Je pense même que cela aurait un effet positif pour l'intérêt de la F1, en montrant qu'exceptionnellement un rookie peut gagner le titre.

Parce que sinon, faut retirer à Mansell son titre Indycart qu'il a gagné dès sa première année. Or il l'a sacrément mérité !!!

Je pense que dans cette année très assombrie, un souffle de jeunesse aurait redoré le blason de la F1 ... C'est le coté exceptionnel qui fait la passion pour ce sport. Si la règle c'est vous faites quelques années pour apprendre, vous attendez votre tour pour le titre et vous la fermer, non merci. Lewis vient bousculer tout ça et c'est très bien !


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, c'est le directeur sportif, assisté des stratèges (peut-on vraiment utiliser ce mot chez McLaren ? ) qui prennent cette décision, ce qui permet, accessoirement, d'éviter ce qui s'est passé hier dans une équipe ne respectant pas apparemment cette règle, à savoir, les deux voitures qui se présentent en même temps pour ravitailler.
> 
> 
> 
> Si Hamilton avait décroché le titre je ne vois pas en quoi ça aurait diminué la crédibilité de la F1, en principe, c'est le meilleur qui doit gagner (meilleur au sens "combinaison pilote + voiture"), ça n'est pas une histoire d'avancement à l'ancienneté. Sinon, autant ajouter une demi tonne de lest aux voitures des rookies, histoire d'être sûr qu'ils ne viennent pas enquiquiner les anciens !



c'est quand même pas tout à fait comme ça que ça se passe, je pense avoir assisté à pas mal de grand prix, "de l'interieur", et je peux te dire que ceux qui communiquent réellement entre eux sont le pilote et son ingénieur, qui lui remonte les infos, et quand il dit on s'arrête, la voiture rentre au stand... même chez Mac Laren.

Pour les rookies, déjà ce serait une pas mauvaise idée  , mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est que Hamilton ne m'a pas bluffé sur la piste, il est très constant et régulier et c'est bien, mais il n'est pas "spectaculaire"... il est pas encore capable d'enchaîner 4 meilleurs tours en course d'affilée pendant que son coéquipier est rentré au stand, ou doubler deux retardataires dans un S, et ce, uniquement par manque d'expérience et c'est en cela que je pense que l'ancienneté crédibilise les pilotes.

Bref, bravo KIMI! 



melaure a dit:


> Exactement, je ne vois pas non plus ce qui serait dé-cribilisé. Je pense même que cela aurait un effet positif pour l'intérêt de la F1, en montrant qu'exceptionnellement un rookie peut gagner le titre.
> 
> Parce que sinon, faut retirer à Mansell son titre Indycart qu'il a gagné dès sa première année. Or il l'a sacrément mérité !!!
> 
> Je pense que dans cette année très assombrie, un souffle de jeunesse aurait redoré le blason de la F1 ... C'est le coté exceptionnel qui fait la passion pour ce sport. Si la règle c'est vous faites quelques années pour apprendre, vous attendez votre tour pour le titre et vous la fermer, non merci. Lewis vient bousculer tout ça et c'est très bien !



Faux! Mansell gagne en Indy après avoir gagné un titre en F1, comme Villeneuve à l'inverse et là on parle de sports très proches, alors que débarquer d'une filière de lancement, c'est passer d'un Twingo à une aston martin... peu comparable.

Pour anecdote, Villeneuve nous avait dit à ses débuts en F1, après les premiers tours de piste : "c'est bien, ça tourne bien, mais ça pousse pas ces F1..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je pense que dans cette ann&#233;e tr&#232;s assombrie, un souffle de jeunesse aurait redor&#233; le blason de la F1



Oh, mais il a quand m&#234;me souffl&#233;, le souffle  le r&#233;sultat final n'enl&#232;ve rien &#224; l'animation qu'Hamilton a apport&#233; &#224; cette saison, m&#234;me s'il a &#233;chou&#233; &#224; la derni&#232;re &#233;tape, il a quand m&#234;me ach'ment bouscul&#233; les pronostics de d&#233;but de saison, et cass&#233; le doux ron ron* de ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, je trouve !





(*) Un ou deux pilotes en lice pour le titre, d&#232;s le premier grand prix, et une vingtaine de figurants. L&#224;, on en a eu 4 jusqu'&#224; trois courses de la fin, et 3 &#224; la derni&#232;re, &#231;a faisait un bail que &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas arriv&#233; !


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Faux! Mansell gagne en Indy apr&#232;s avoir gagn&#233; un titre en F1, comme Villeneuve &#224; l'inverse et l&#224; on parle de sports tr&#232;s proches, alors que d&#233;barquer d'une fili&#232;re de lancement, c'est passer d'un Twingo &#224; une aston martin... peu comparable.
> 
> Pour anecdote, Villeneuve nous avait dit &#224; ses d&#233;buts en F1, apr&#232;s les premiers tours de piste : "c'est bien, &#231;a tourne bien, mais &#231;a pousse pas ces F1..."



Damon hill, n'&#233;tait pas pilote de moto avant ? 

En plus quand il est arriv&#233;, il &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; "vieux" 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Un ou deux pilotes en lice pour le titre, d&#232;s le premier grand prix, et une vingtaine de figurants. L&#224;, on en a eu 4 jusqu'&#224; trois courses de la fin, et 3 &#224; la derni&#232;re, &#231;a faisait un bail que &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas arriv&#233; !



C'est pas faux ! (non je ne suis pas perceval ...  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Falors que débarquer d'une filière de lancement, c'est passer d'un Twingo à une aston martin... peu comparable.



Faut pas pousser non plus, hein ! Une GP2, c'est 4 litres de cylindrée, et 600 ch, une F1, c'est entre 200 et 300 ch de plus, donc si la GP2 est une Twingo, la F1, ça n'est pas une Aston Martin, tout juste une BM série 1 !:hein:


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

Qu'est-ce que tu faisais sur les grand prix, languille ?


----------



## macaddicted (22 Octobre 2007)

nouvelle "stratégie" chez Mac Laren, faire appel contre les écuries dont les voitures se sont trouvées devant Hamilton ( essence trop "fraiche" chez BMW et Williams ) pour gagner des places et récupérer le titre


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> nouvelle "stratégie" chez Mac Laren, faire appel contre les écuries dont les voitures se sont trouvées devant Hamilton ( essence trop "fraiche" chez BMW et Williams ) pour gagner des places et récupérer le titre



Tu me diras, si c'est vrai pourquoi McLaren serait puni pour ses fautes, et pas les autres.

Cette histoire de carburant, ce n'est pas la première fois. Je me demande même si Schnumacher n'avais pas été puni quand il était chez Benetton pour un truc identique.


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu faisais sur les grand prix, languille ?



rien, je buvais des coups, mais le mec qui m'invitait était d'abord chargé de communication pour des cigarettiers (que nous ne citerons pas, la charte bordel, rothmans et winfield peuvent aller se rhabiller), et ensuite PR manager de Jacques Villeneuve...


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ensuite PR manager de Jacques Villeneuve...



PR ? Qu'est donc ? Vous pratiquiez les jeux de rôle ensemble ?


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> PR ? Qu'est donc ? Vous pratiquiez les jeux de rôle ensemble ?



Public Relation, pas grand chose, quoi, mais ça permet d'avoir des pass...


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Public Relation, pas grand chose, quoi, mais ça permet d'avoir des pass...



Ha ok, effectivement ça permet plein de choses. Je suis allé une seule fois à un GP, celui de France grâce à une invitation VIP.

Sans ça je n'aurais surement pas fait le déplacement , car c'est bien trop cher.


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2007)

Moi qui est passionné de F1, je vais au GP de France depuis le dernier GP au Castellet .Cela commence à faire quelques années et un pass.... ahhhhhh j'en rêve......


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Moi qui est passionné de F1, je vais au GP de France depuis le dernier GP au Castellet .Cela commence à faire quelques années et un pass.... ahhhhhh j'en rêve......



J'étais au dessus des stands, au niveau de la 3ème ligne. C'est vrai que c'est sympa. En plus tu peux voir aussi de l'autre coté du batiment, au dessus des mobiles homes où sont les pilotes.


----------



## doudou83 (23 Octobre 2007)

Oui quelle chance !!   Pour moi qui est passionné de photo je me vois déjà mitrailler dans le paddock,voitures,moteurs,pneus,roues belles plantes.... enfin tout , le top !!!!!!!
Allez à votre bon coeur m'sieurs- dames un pass pour le GP de France 2008 :love:  
Une p'tite déclaration de Lewis   http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071023094623.shtml


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui quelle chance !!   Pour moi qui est passionné de photo je me vois déjà mitrailler dans le paddock,voitures,moteurs,pneus,roues belles plantes.... enfin tout , le top !!!!!!!



 :mouais:    

Merci de me rappeller ce mauvais souvenir. J'avais pris le réflex de mes parents, mitraillé depuis la loge VIP pour m'apercevoir après que la peliculle était mal engagée et que je n'avais rien ! rien !!!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh ................


----------



## doudou83 (23 Octobre 2007)

C'était la faute à pas de bol !!   A l'heure du numérique , plus de problème.Au dernier GP de France +/- 250 clichés pour à peine une centaine de potable


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Octobre 2007)

spyker change de nom ... c'est tous les ans à présent pour cette écurie .. cette fois , elle devient "force india"!
ferrari est autorisé à fournir deux autres équipes qu'elle même en moteur, les autres motoristes  ne peuvent en fournir qu'une seule, exemple toyota et williams


----------



## doudou83 (24 Octobre 2007)

Oui c'est bien curieux cette histoire pour Ferrari :mouais: du favoritisme ? je pense que les autres écuries ne laisseront pas les choses en l' état... a suivre 
L'article complet sur les décisions de la FIA 
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071024155514.shtml


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui c'est bien curieux cette histoire pour Ferrari :mouais: du favoritisme ? je pense que les autres écuries ne laisseront pas les choses en l' état... a suivre
> L'article complet sur les décisions de la FIA
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071024155514.shtml



Les décisions de la FIA, elles doivent se faire en jetant des dés sur une table


----------



## Chang (25 Octobre 2007)

Alors selon l'article sus-cite, le GP de Malaysie sera de nuit ... bon, pourquoi pas ... en fait d'un point de vu decalage horaire c'est pas plus mal pour l'Europe ...  ...

Ensuite, je remarque que Nurburgrin n'est plus dans la liste des circuits. Le GP d'Europe aura lieu a Valence ... spa cool, j'aimais bien ce circuit ... Vous savez pourquoi ils ont change ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Vous savez pourquoi ils ont change ?



 $$$, certainement !


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2007)

Salut les fans de F1

Aujourd'hui se termine le grand bazar de l'environnement.
Une des mesures proposées pour réduire la pollution est :

Les voitures de courses automobiles de Formule 1 devront consommer moins de 3 litres aux 100 km. Toute infraction constatée entraînera une amende de 50 millions deuro et la mise en fourrière du véhicule.


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Octobre 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Salut les fans de F1
> 
> Aujourd'hui se termine le grand bazar de l'environnement.
> Une des mesures proposées pour réduire la pollution est :
> ...



Arrête !, même pas crédible ! même si dans le fond .... 

Au fait où va Alonso ? au bistro (Alonso bistro  )...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Au fait o&#249; va Alonso ? au bistro (Alonso bistro  )...



Allez y sans moi , vous allez &#234;tre dans les choux ma ch&#232;re, car la bi&#232;re y coule tard
_Alesi......................................................Schumacher...........................Coulthard_


----------



## doudou83 (28 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Allez y sans moi , vous allez &#234;tre dans les choux ma ch&#232;re, car la bi&#232;re y coule tard
> _Alesi......................................................Schumacher...........................Coulthard_



Trop fort le g&#226; !!


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Octobre 2007)

Moi aussi j'aime bien 
Bon sinon des news des futurs équipes ?


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Moi aussi j'aime bien
> Bon sinon des news des futurs équipes ?



Si déjà on savait qui va être champion ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Si déjà on savait qui va être champion ...



Ben, vaut mieux quand même que les jeux de hasard le restent un petit peu ... de hasard


----------



## doudou83 (29 Octobre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Moi aussi j'aime bien
> Bon sinon des news des futurs équipes ?



Déjà perso je pense que le titre de Kimi sera validé et pour le jeux des pilotes qui va où et avec qui , la clé c'est Alonso.Une fois son choix fait le reste bougera . Ne pas oublier Prodrive qui devrait arriver en 2008 avec un choix de 2 pilotes . Une petite chance dans le paysage pour notre frenchie bien sympa  : Montagny !!


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Déjà perso je pense que le titre de Kimi sera validé et pour le jeux des pilotes qui va où et avec qui , la clé c'est Alonso.Une fois son choix fait le reste bougera . Ne pas oublier Prodrive qui devrait arriver en 2008 avec un choix de 2 pilotes . Une petite chance dans le paysage pour notre frenchie bien sympa  : Montagny !!



Oula pas sur, et puis un Français en F1 ça va, deux bonjour les dégats !!!


----------



## Bassman (29 Octobre 2007)

Alesi il en valait bien 3 facile nan avec toutes les boulettes qu'il a pu faire ?


----------



## doudou83 (30 Octobre 2007)

On ne touche pas à Jeannot !!!!


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2007)

Salut les gens !  
Encore de nouvelles rumeurs sur Alonso .C'est peu probable à mon avis mais le poids de son sponsor  peut faire changer certaines évidences .. a suivre
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7412.html


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !
> Encore de nouvelles rumeurs sur Alonso .C'est peu probable à mon avis mais le poids de son sponsor  peut faire changer certaines évidences .. a suivre
> http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7412.html



Et s'il n'avait pas de volant l'an prochain ?


----------



## ScubaARM (31 Octobre 2007)

Chez Red Bull, c'est s&#251;r :rateau: (pas de volant)
Il s'est mis aux ench&#232;res, attention, le commissaire priseur, qui ne sera pas forc&#233;ment de course cette fois-ci, pourrait lui jouer une sacr&#233;e surprise.
Si Fabio lui pose un kit telephonica, il viendra pitet chez Renault ?


----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2007)

Chaud chaud Alonso....!!!!!!   
http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071102_102601Dev.html


----------



## Chang (2 Novembre 2007)

C'est meme officiel, Hamilton va etre peinard pour la saison suivante ... et ca promet de la bonne bataille sur la piste ...  ...


----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2007)

Oui , c'est fait  !!!    http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3242,36-974016,0.html?xtor=RSS-3242


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Novembre 2007)

Merci Kimi encore une fois car entre le Brit sur dimensionné et le Spanish au melon du même calibre, un peu de sang froid du Nord nous fait pas de mal. Se sont encore ceux qui feront le moins parler d'eux pendant la trêve qui tirerons leur épingle du jeux (une fois de plus) vous verrez !!!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Novembre 2007)

L'offre de Briatore à Alonso 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7431.html 
Et pour Red Bull  http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071103_165912Dev.html 
Donc , nous attendons .......


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Novembre 2007)

Il y a Alonso qui n'a pas dit un non ferme &#224; Toyota &#224; la vue du contrat financier :
Alonso / Toyota / Renault
Tu as raison &#224; voir donc ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Et pour Red Bull



C'est moi, ou les dirigeants de Red Bull ont la mémoire courte ? je lis ça dans l'article :



> «Même si cela est presque sans précédent d'avoir un double champion du monde libre de tout contrat en novembre



De mémoire, Franck Williams avait bien créé un précédent à ce genre de situation il y a quelques années, nan ? (c'était qui, j'ai un trou ?)


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2007)

Mouais ...

Quelque soit la solution, l'espagnol va être au garage un moment ...

Je suis plus intéressé par qui va courrir chez McLaren. Dommage que ce ne soit pas plus tôt et qu'ils n'aient pas récupéré Bourdais. Ca aurait été plus sympa pour Sébastien de commencer dans une grosse écurie !


----------



## Bassman (5 Novembre 2007)

Tien j'ai pens&#233; a vous hier.

Petit tour a Paris avec ma ch&#233;rie, arr&#232;t en terrasse d'un caf&#233;, et l&#224;... Le sosie d'Alonso assis a c&#244;t&#233; de nous. 

Sans mentir, j'ai m&#234;me vraiment cru que c'&#233;tait lui, jusqu'au moment ou il a appel&#233; un pote au t&#233;l&#233;phone : "Allo, c'est Mathieu"


 Zut c'&#233;tait pas le vrai


----------



## doudou83 (5 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Mouais ...
> 
> Quelque soit la solution, l'espagnol va être au garage un moment ...
> 
> Je suis plus intéressé par qui va courrir chez McLaren. Dommage que ce ne soit pas plus tôt et qu'ils n'aient pas récupéré Bourdais. Ca aurait été plus sympa pour Sébastien de commencer dans une grosse écurie !



Et oui mille fois d'accord avec toi ! Espérons que pour Seb Toro Rosso ne soit juste qu'un passage d'1 an !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2007)

>mmmm... et pendant ce temps .. est-ce que mac laren prépare une auto performante ? est-ce que hamilton sera un bon metteur au point ? mmmmm...
>alonso ... : l'argent( toyota sous réserve d'avoir ross brawn?, red bull)? les résultats (renault?)? la compétitivité(renault et sa f1 2008?attendre d'aller chez ferrari?) ? quel sera son critère ? 
>mac laren .... : rosberg (attention pourrait bien faire une "saison hamilton " à hamilton!)? kovalainen ? 

> et si pendant ce temps , ferrari préparait une bonne , une top , une très top voiture pour mars ...?


----------



## doudou83 (6 Novembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> >mmmm...
> 
> > et si pendant ce temps , ferrari préparait une bonne , une top , une très top voiture pour mars ...?


Bien que je ne suis pas un fan des rouges , se sera tant mieux si Ferrari produit une bonne voiture pour 2008 rien que pour la compétition entre les écuries et pour notre spectacle !!
Pendant ce temps là Briatore cherchait des sous.....:love: .http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071106103400.shtml

Alors réponse d'Alonso today ?


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2007)

Leur voiture était pas si mauvaise cette année quand même !

Il faut que les écuries aient des voitures proches pour qu'on ait du sport !


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ...une très top voiture pour mars ...?


On n'arrête pas le progrès !
Décrocher la lune ne suffisait donc pas ?


----------



## Paradise (7 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Leur voiture était pas si mauvaise cette année quand même !
> 
> Il faut que les écuries aient des voitures proches pour qu'on ait du sport !



C'est clair c'est franchement nul de voir jamais les autres équipes..., il est ou le sport...  entre les "grosses" équipes et les toutes petites... je rêve d'un championnat de F1 comme le btc ou le wtcc


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> C'est clair c'est franchement nul de voir jamais les autres équipes..., il est ou le sport...  entre les "grosses" équipes et les toutes petites... je rêve d'un championnat de F1 comme le btc ou le wtcc



Ou le ChampCar


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2007)

Est ce que 18,5 millions d'USD par an seront suffisants pour convaincre Alonso surtout que l'on ne sait pas grand chose de la futur Renault, normal après tout


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2007)

de toute mani&#232;re je crains que la F1 ne soit tr&#232;s p&#233;riclitante, mais rassurez vous, il y'a un truc d'enfer qui &#233;merge, c'est le A1 GP, &#231;a va faire du bruit...


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Est ce que 18,5 millions d'USD par an seront suffisants pour convaincre Alonso surtout que l'on ne sait pas grand chose de la futur Renault, normal après tout



Tu ne l'as pas vue ? C'est la nouvelle Twingo !!!


----------



## Paradise (8 Novembre 2007)

des news sur les courses by night,


----------



## doudou83 (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour les gens !   
Quelques news sur l'actu des transferts .
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071108100005.shtml


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Novembre 2007)

Renault risque de prendre cher avec une nouvelle histoire d'espionage chez McLarren.
Dur dur, Alonso va pas s'y faire prendre à 2 fois, à moins que cela soit monté de toute pièce pour qu'il se retrouve sans écurie l'an prochain.....:mouais:


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2007)

C'est toute la misère de la F1 sous l'ère anglaise ...

Ils feraient bien de faire comme en ChampCar. Budget limité, choix limité à 3/4 chassis, 3/4 motoristes et 2/3 fournisseurs de pneumatique et c'est le pilote qui fait le vrai boulot !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est toute la misère de la F1 sous l'ère anglaise ...
> 
> Ils feraient bien de faire comme en ChampCar. Budget limité, choix limité à 3/4 chassis, 3/4 motoristes et 2/3 fournisseurs de pneumatique et c'est le pilote qui fait le vrai boulot !



Ça brasserait pas assez de pognon ... 

:mouais:

:hein:


----------



## Chang (9 Novembre 2007)

Bien sur, mais comme il parait qu'il y a moins de spectateurs qu'avant, il va peut etre falloir justifier le brassage d'autant de pognon ... umh ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Bien sur, mais comme il parait qu'il y a moins de spectateurs qu'avant, il va peut etre falloir justifier le brassage d'autant de pognon ... umh ?!



Quel rapport ? La seule justification du brassage en question, c'est que quelques uns de ces messieurs s'en foutent plein les fouilles, spectateurs ou pas ! :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (9 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel rapport ? La seule justification du brassage en question, c'est que quelques uns de ces messieurs s'en foutent plein les fouilles, *spectateurs ou pas !* :mouais:




sa c'est clair,  pas mieux 

je repose ma question, pour les course by night , on en est ou.??


----------



## Chang (9 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel rapport ? La seule justification du brassage en question, c'est que quelques uns de ces messieurs s'en foutent plein les fouilles, spectateurs ou pas ! :mouais:



On peut pas vraiment dire ca aussi simplement. Si personne ne regarde, les sponsors paient moins ... Y'a donc moins de fric a se mettre dans la poche ... 

Le spectateur est une  donnee importante de ce sport puisque ce dernier est enormement finance par la publicite ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> On peut pas vraiment dire ca aussi simplement. Si personne ne regarde, les sponsors paient moins ... Y'a donc moins de fric a se mettre dans la poche ...
> 
> Le spectateur est une  donnee importante de ce sport puisque ce dernier est enormement finance par la publicite ...




Là, ce dont tu parles, ce sont les *télé*spectateurs, peut-être 10000 ou même plus pour 1 seul spectateur sur place. Ça, ça a du poids pour les sponsors !


----------



## Chang (9 Novembre 2007)

Ouais, les gens qui regardent quoi ... derriere un poste de tele ou de radio ou dans les tribunes ...  tu sais le francais, de la ou je suis, ca me fait bien marrer ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Ouais, les gens qui regardent quoi ... derriere un poste de tele ou de radio ou dans les tribunes ...  tu sais le francais, de la ou je suis, ca me fait bien marrer ...



tu as tort, ça permet de distinguer des détails intéressants, comme de savoir que si le nombre de spectateurs est en baisse, c'est parce que, entre autres, de plus en plus de gens se rendent compte qu'ils en voient bien plus d'une course en la regardant à la télé qu'en étant assis dans une tribune


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Ouais enfin bon. Le fran&#231;ais correct, si c'est pour exprimer des avis taill&#233;s &#224; la serpe ou &#224; l'emporte-pi&#232;ce, finalement&#8230;


----------



## melaure (10 Novembre 2007)

Bon alors qui a pompé sur Renault ? 



Personne bien sur, ils sont pas fous !!!


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2007)

Donc Renault a pompé sur MacLaren qui lui même a pompé sur Ferrari ce qui fait que Renault a finalement pompé sur Ferrari !! :love::love: Ils sont vraiment trop forts !!!


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2007)

Bourdais veut finir en beauté !!! 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7459.html


----------



## doudou83 (13 Novembre 2007)

Salut les gens !     Une news technique importante pour 2008 
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071112120522.shtml

Et dernier succes pour Sebastien Bourdais . Beau palmares le p'tit frenchie !!  en esperant que la F1 lui réussira autant !! (peut être pas chez Toro Rosso mais en 2009 ? )
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7464.html

​


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2007)

Bravo Sébastien,

va falloir du courage l'an prochain pour tenir le coup hors des podium. Il en a trop l'habitude pour l'instant


----------



## doudou83 (13 Novembre 2007)

Le jeune retraité pète encore des chronos ! 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7471.html


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2007)

Quelques t&#233;moignages partisans 

http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071114120949.shtml


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Quelques témoignages partisans
> 
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071114120949.shtml



Allez Schumi chez McLaren !!! (trop fort ce Coulthard  )


----------



## Chang (16 Novembre 2007)

Hier soir j'ai regarde un docu interessant : Super Speedway. Ca date bien de 2001, c'etait a l'epoque realise en format Imax mais ca se trouve maintenant en DVD. C'est en fait sur le championnat 500 aux USA avec l'equipe ou courre Andretti fils. 

Assez interessant, de bonnes captures d'images "on-board" (explications de la fixation de la camera sur la voiture dans le making-of ..). Aussi quelques explications sur la fabrication de la voiture, les techniques utilisees, puis les essais, les reglages etc etc ...

En parallele, on suit la restauration d'une ancienne voiture qu'Andretti pere avait conduit et avec laquelle il avait gagne un titre.

Ca ne dure qu'une heure (+45mn avec le making-of) mais c'est assez prenant. Je vous le conseil, c'est un bon moment


----------



## doudou83 (16 Novembre 2007)

Toyota officialise ses pilotes !!  
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071116165250.shtml

pour &#234;tre complet : le 3&#232; pilote !  http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7480.html


----------



## doudou83 (17 Novembre 2007)

Salut les gens !              Le titre de Kimi valid&#233; par la FIA ( pas trop une surprise..)

http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071116210143.shtml


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Novembre 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s bien comme cela  la saison a &#233;t&#233; riche en suspens et &#233;motions et malheureusement en affaires.


----------



## doudou83 (24 Novembre 2007)

Salut les gens !!  
Il n'y aura pas d'équipe Prodrive (David Richards ) en 2008 pour des problèmes juridiques 
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071122113853.shtml


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !!
> Il n'y aura pas d'équipe Prodrive (David Richards ) en 2008 pour des problèmes juridiques
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071122113853.shtml



Notes, on comprend, moteur "fourni", chassis "fourni", imagine qu'il gagne le championnat "constructeurs", elle aurait l'air de quoi, la FIA ? (déjà que là ... )


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !!
> Il n'y aura pas d'équipe Prodrive (David Richards ) en 2008 pour des problèmes juridiques
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071122113853.shtml



Ha bah zut, Jean Alesi va pas revenir ! 

   


...iiiiii......iiiiii......iiiiiiiii......   booooooooooummmmm

"_Muret ? Gravier ? Gazon ?_"

"_Non, je me suis pris les pieds dans le tapis vert ..._"


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ha bah zut, Jean Alesi va pas revenir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pauvre Janot, encore victime de la vindicte, au fait, au lieu de railler, a t'on des stats sur celui qui a fait le plus de sortie de route en GP depuis ces 20 dernières années ???
Cela réhabiliterait peut-être un peu notre Janot.


----------



## doudou83 (24 Novembre 2007)

Oui, tu as raison , j''ai déjà dit  : on ne dit pas de mal de Jeannot  !!!   pour les stats cela va être dur.....   Mais pour en revenir à Prodrive c'est dommage car cela aurait donné une chance de plus pour 2 pilotes ! 
Et notre Montagny il en est où ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ha bah zut, Jean Alesi va pas revenir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, avec les cageots qu'il pilotait, pour marquer les points qu'il a marqué, il était bien obligé d'être de temps en temps du mauvais côté de la limite, on ne peut pas toujours flirter avec elle sans en supporter les conséquences.

Jeannot powa ! :love:


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Pauvre Janot, encore victime de la vindicte, au fait, au lieu de railler, a t'on des stats sur celui qui a fait le plus de sortie de route en GP depuis ces 20 dernières années ???
> Cela réhabiliterait peut-être un peu notre Janot.



On se moque de lui parce qu'on l'aime bien justement 

N'empêche qu'on est pas prêt d'oublier son personnages dans les guignols de l'infos !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Novembre 2007)

Ouf ! c'est vrai qu'on l'aime bien notre Jeannot (ouais c'est mieux que Janot)

Comme il est très justement dit plus haut : "Jeannot powa"

Et cette stat du plus grand collectionneur de sortie de route ? qui s'y colle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Et cette stat du plus grand collectionneur de sortie de route ? qui s'y cole ?



"Cole", c'est comme "janot", "colle", c'est mieux 

Cela dit, sur le fond, il me vient à l'esprit quelques noms de pilotes qui sortaient bien plus souvent que lui, tout en étant loin d'avoir marqué autant de points que lui aux championnats du monde auxquels ils participaient (pour ceux qui en ont marqué :mouais


----------



## doudou83 (25 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Ouf ! c'est vrai qu'on l'aime bien notre Jeannot
> Et cette stat du plus grand collectionneur de sortie de route ? qui s'y colle ?



Pas moi !       Jeannot c'était le roi de la glisse !!  un king sur le mouillé 
Des news sur Franky Montagny ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Des news sur Franky Montagny ??



Oui, il s'est levé ce matin, et a même pris un petit déjeuner


----------



## doudou83 (26 Novembre 2007)

Alors me voilà rassuré !! :love:  Bon, en attendant des news de celui que vous savez , il y a une suite au feuilleton ALONSO ......
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071126121958.shtml


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Novembre 2007)

Bon alors il va faire quoi Alonso, safety car:rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (26 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bon alors il va faire quoi Alonso, safety car:rateau:



:love:

Et oui , Noël arrive et il y en a un qui croit encore au père Noël !!! 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7521.html


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bon alors il va faire quoi Alonso, safety car:rateau:



Chez Prost Grand Prix ?    

:style:


----------



## doudou83 (26 Novembre 2007)

Les histoires avec Red Bull si elles existent réellement doivent servir à faire monter les enchères pour que Renault casque un peu plus cher nan....?


----------



## doudou83 (27 Novembre 2007)

Salut les gens !! 
Ahhhhh ce matin des nouvelles de mon équipe fétiche. J'espère que 2008 sera une grande année pour eux   
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071127110943.shtml


----------



## doudou83 (3 Décembre 2007)

Hello boys and girls !!!
Et si Nico Rosberg partait chez MacLaren ??  pas mal nan ? 
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071203091217.shtml


----------



## ScubaARM (3 Décembre 2007)

Ah ouais pas mal Nico chez Mac 
Et Sébastien Leob en F1, c'est un peu genre Valentino Rossi, juste pour voir ou pour plus si affinité(s) ?:rateau:​


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Ah ouais pas mal Nico chez Mac
> Et Sébastien Leob en F1, c'est un peu genre Valentino Rossi, juste pour voir ou pour plus si affinité(s) ?:rateau:​



Ils pourraient échanger du coup. Rosberg chez McLaren et Alonso chez BMW ...


----------



## doudou83 (4 Décembre 2007)

En attendant le jeu des chaises musicales , il y a des essais à Jerez pour les moteurs ,les pneus et plein de test de nouveaux noms dans de nombreux baquets....
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7552.html


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Décembre 2007)

Merci doudou.
Au niveau réglementation (essais, matos, poids, puissance ...) il y a t'il des changements de prévus ? (j'ai la flemme de chercher )​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Plus qu'un seul boîtier électronique, et fin de l'anti-patinage pour 2008. Prévision pour 2009 : retour aux slicks !!!!


----------



## doudou83 (6 Décembre 2007)

Voilà !!! merci BlackCat


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Voilà !!! merci BlackCat


 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:

_Je l'entends déjà : "Mais non, bordel, je ne suis pas noir !"....  :love:_




Édit : 





BackCat a dit:


> Gnagnagna&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Gnagnagna&#8230;


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Plus qu'un seul boîtier électronique, et fin de l'anti-patinage pour 2008. Prévision pour 2009 : retour aux slicks !!!!





doudou83 a dit:


> Voilà !!! merci BlackCat



ils sont forts .... merci bon le "gnagnagna" je mets cela sur le coup de .... enfin bref


----------



## doudou83 (6 Décembre 2007)

*Renault *jugé coupable d'espionnage mais pas de sanction   

http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071206_193540Dev.html
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7564.html


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Renault *jugé coupable d'espionnage mais pas de sanction
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071206_193540Dev.html
> http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7564.html



Si ça sent pas les magouilles tout ça ... On attaque, puis on se retire mais le présumé coupable est reconnu coupable mais pas puni parce qu'il est méchant mais que le chef il a une bonne bouille. La F1 c'est parfois la honte du sport automobile ...

Beeeuuuaaaark !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Renault *jugé coupable d'espionnage mais pas de sanction
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071206_193540Dev.html
> http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7564.html





melaure a dit:


> Si ça sent pas les magouilles tout ça ... On attaque, puis on se retire mais le présumé coupable est reconnu coupable mais pas puni parce qu'il est méchant mais que le chef il a une bonne bouille. La F1 c'est parfois la honte du sport automobile ...
> 
> Beeeuuuaaaark !



Ben, *si j'en crois ce que j'ai lu*, on peut appliquer (pour ce cas précis, du moins) le principe du "responsable mais pas coupable", puisqu'en fait, c'est sa responsabilité de "commettant", qui est retenue, mais l'auteur du méfait est un membre de son personnel ... *Qui travaillait encore pour McLaren lorsqu'il a commis l'acte délictueux*, et s'est, semble-t-il, bien gardé d'en prévenir son nouvel employeur.


----------



## doudou83 (7 Décembre 2007)

Oui,  un peu à la tête du client...!:mouais:


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui,  un peu à la tête du client...!:mouais:



Voir même beaucoup ! :hein:

Comme ils ne sont pas dangereux pour Ferrari, ils peuvent être magnanimes ...


----------



## doudou83 (7 Décembre 2007)

Certainement un pilote de moins pour 2008 !   

http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071207_183349Dev.html


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Certainement un pilote de moins pour 2008 !
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071207_183349Dev.html



Pas sur qu'il y ait du monde qui le regrette.

En plus la place est toujours aussi rare avec tous ces jeunes qui arrivent. Et sébastien Loeb il court dans quel écurie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Et sébastien Loeb il court dans quel écurie ?



 Ils vont courrir des grands prix sur circuits "terre" l'an prochain :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

En tout cas, pour lui, ça ne pourra être que McLaren, ce sont les seuls à avoir construit une F1 biplace (pour son navigateur ) :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (8 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, pour lui, ça ne pourra être que McLaren, ce sont les seuls à avoir construit une F1 biplace (pour son navigateur ) :rateau:



Bien vu !!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

1.
2.
3.
4. (triplace)

Mais bon  Les navigateurs ça prend pas de place  A peine quelques mega sur un disque dur.


----------



## House M.D. (8 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Voir même beaucoup ! :hein:
> 
> Comme ils ne sont pas dangereux pour Ferrari, ils peuvent être magnanimes ...



Euuuh, tout n'est pas fait pour Ferrari hein, arrête de charier... Enfin, on va pas remettre ça sur le tapis, ça va encore partir en guerre des tranchées...


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2007)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Euuuh, tout n'est pas fait pour Ferrari hein, arrête de charier... Enfin, on va pas remettre ça sur le tapis, ça va encore partir en guerre des tranchées...



Pour ça j'ai la Vallée d'Altérac. 

Si je comprend bien les orcs en rouge bossent pour Ferrari. Je vais me faire deux plus de plaisir de les massacrer !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2007)

Lu ce matin dans mon journal : Ralf Schumacher va probablement se retirer de la compétition


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

Ben il est à la bourre ton journal.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben il est à la bourre ton journal.


Pourquoi ça ? Question naïve, je n'y connais pas grand-chose en F1 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Certainement un pilote de moins pour 2008 !
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071207_183349Dev.html





CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ? Question naïve, je n'y connais pas grand-chose en F1 :rose:



C'est juste que Doudou qui était déjà un poil à la bourre l'avait déjà dit ici hier
L'info non confirmée est une supposition, donc, et date du 6 décembre


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est juste que Doudou qui était déjà un poil à la bourre l'avait déjà dit ici hier
> L'info non confirmée est une supposition, donc, et date du 6 décembre


:rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2007)

*Pour Nico Rosberg se sera...Williams !!

http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071209111012.shtml
*​


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Pour Nico Rosberg se sera...Williams !!
> 
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071209111012.shtml
> *​



Oui et Alonso a signé chez RVI (Renault Véhicules Industriels). Il fera la course avec un tracteur l'an prochain


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2007)

*La montagne accouche d'une souris...!

http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/breves2007/20071210_140459Dev.html
*


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> *La montagne accouche d'une souris...!
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/breves2007/20071210_140459Dev.html
> *



La Nouvelle R-28 de Fernando Alonso.


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2007)

Oui pas mal la nouvelle monture , bien équipée et pas encore en slicks !!!:love:


----------



## doudou83 (11 Décembre 2007)

Les arrivées d'ALONSO et de PIQUET Junior seront elles aussi l'arrivée de nouveaux sponsors ? 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7586.html


----------



## doudou83 (12 Décembre 2007)

Salur les gens !!!
Puisque nous n'avons pas de GP a visionner en ce moment et que je n'ai toujours pas de news de Francky Montagny :love:voici une p'tite vidéo bien sympa  
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=3H1sLoS5foM


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Décembre 2007)

Du nouveau chez Renault, alliance avec M. Cugnot (c'est pour rire et faire grincer des dents Alonso - qui rime avec cugnot et son Fardier) :




​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Et ben on n'a plus qu'à espérer qu'Alonso lise le forum&#8230;


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2007)

C'est beau la culture&#8230;


----------



## sylko (13 Décembre 2007)

Au moment où de jeunes Suisses brillent dans les formules promotions, c'est une excellente nouvelle.  

La SSR continuera à retransmettre la Formule 1. Des recettes supplémentaires ont pu être générées par le sponsoring et la publicité, et SRG SSR idée suisse est revenue sur sa décision de rayer du programme les retransmissions en direct.

Le contrat radio/TV avec Formula One Management Ltd (FOM) a été prolongé jusqu´à fin 2010, a indiqué SRG SSR idée suisse mercredi. Les chaînes suisses diffusent les courses de Formule 1 depuis 1969. La Télévision Suisse Romande (TSR), Schweizer Fernsehen (SF) et la Televisione svizzera di lingua italiana (TSI) pourront maintenir cette tradition au cours des trois prochaines années.

Le contrat est valable pour toutes les chaînes radio/TV SRG SSR. Il a pu être reconduit grâce aux meilleures possibilités de refinancement commerciales accordées par la FOM et à la poursuite de la collaboration avec certains sponsors. La saison de Formule 1 démarrera dimanche 16 mars 2008 à Melbourne avec le Grand Prix d´Australie.


----------



## doudou83 (13 Décembre 2007)

Salut Sylko   merci pour les infos !  Quelles nouvelles du fils de ton garagiste?:love:
Ce pilote talentueux arrivera t-il en F1 in jour?  peut être une saison en GP2 en 2008? 
bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

Bah ouais. Pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent en ce moment, hein ?
Voilà un petit truc qui date mais que j'aime bien revoir de temps en temps&#8230; 
Fiat vs Ferrari vs F1


----------



## sylko (13 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut Sylko   merci pour les infos !  Quelles nouvelles du fils de ton garagiste?:love:
> Ce pilote talentueux arrivera t-il en F1 in jour?  peut être une saison en GP2 en 2008?
> bonne journée



Il ne fait pratiquement aucun doute. Sa voie est toute tracée par Red Bull.
Il devrait effectuer des tests en F1, plus régulièrement cette saison.
Sébastien n'a que 19 ans. Il ne faudrait pas le griller trop vite. 
Il disputera la saison complète 2008 en GP2.
Lors du retrait de David Coulthard, il devrait être en position de force pour le remplacer.

Des nouvelles du petit-fils de mon voisin. Après avoir remporté le championnat F3 Euroseries devant Sébastien, Romain a été officiellement engagé comme pilote essayeur chez Renault F1. Il courra également la saison complète en GP2.

Après avoir disputé une partie du championnat Formule Mazda aux Etats-Unis, la cousine du fils de mon garagiste se débrouille très bien également. Natacha a effectué dernièrement des tests en A1 GP et en DTM.

Voilà pour les dernières nouvelles... 

Malgré le manque de circuit en Suisse. Le nombre de jeunes pilotes prometteurs est impressionnant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Sébastien n'a que 19 ans. Il ne faudrait pas le griller trop vite.



Heureusement qu'il n'est pas français, parce qu'un 90 au cul d'une GP2 ou d'une F1, ça fait pas sérieux ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

C'est fini depuis 10 ans au moins le 90-au-cul, papy


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2007)

Ah mince, c'est vrai, c'est un "A" maintenant, mais bon, c'est kif kif !


----------



## sylko (14 Décembre 2007)

L'écurie britannique de Formule 1 McLaren-Mercedes a  recruté le Finlandais Heikki Kovalainen pour succéder à l'Espagnol  Fernando Alonso.       Kovalainen, 26 ans, fera équipe avec le Britannique Lewis  Hamilton, vice-champion du monde en 2007.  
     Le Finlandais, qui a fait ses débuts en F1 la saison dernière  chez Renault, a signé un contrat de longue durée, a indiqué  McLaren-Mercedes, sans donner plus de précisions.  
     Kovalainen avait terminé à la 7e place du championnat 2007 avec  30 points.


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> L'écurie britannique de Formule 1 McLaren-Mercedes a  recruté le Finlandais Heikki Kovalainen pour succéder à l'Espagnol  Fernando Alonso.       Kovalainen, 26 ans, fera équipe avec le Britannique Lewis  Hamilton, vice-champion du monde en 2007.
> Le Finlandais, qui a fait ses débuts en F1 la saison dernière  chez Renault, a signé un contrat de longue durée, a indiqué  McLaren-Mercedes, sans donner plus de précisions.
> Kovalainen avait terminé à la 7e place du championnat 2007 avec  30 points.



Ils aiment bien les finlandais !!!


----------



## sylko (14 Décembre 2007)

Il faut avouer que ce sont très bons pilotes. 

Ils s'entraînent, en slalomant autour des sapins, après avoir ingurgité de la vodka et de la Lapin Kulta


----------



## doudou83 (14 Décembre 2007)

Pour lui , c'est une bonne nouvelle !    MacLaren il y a pire comme écurie :love:
Il ne va pas rester grand chose comme baquets à pouvoir !


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pour lui , c'est une bonne nouvelle !    MacLaren il y a pire comme écurie :love:
> Il ne va pas rester grand chose comme baquets à pouvoir !



Hé bien non en effet. Renault aussi a son deuxième pilote de tracteur ...

Le début de saison va vite arriver ...


----------



## doudou83 (16 Décembre 2007)

Salut les gens !!!!  
Alors voici une p'tite news qui ne concerne pas directement la F1 mais un ancien pilote de F1 que j'aime beaucoup :* Olivier* *Panis* .Il va se reconvertir dans l'endurance avec une belle équipe (Oreca) dirigée par un tout bon (H.De Chaunac)
http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071216_102116Dev.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !!!!
> Alors voici une p'tite news qui ne concerne pas directement la F1 mais un ancien pilote de F1 que j'aime beaucoup :* Olivier* *Panis* .Il va se reconvertir dans l'endurance avec une belle équipe (Oreca) dirigée par un tout bon (H.De Chaunac)
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20071216_102116Dev.html



Oreca, ça n'est pas eux, qui faisaient tourner des Dodges Viper super gonflées ?


----------



## doudou83 (16 Décembre 2007)

Oui tu as raison. Le + maintenant est que H. De Chaunac a racheté l'écurie Courage.
http://www.oreca.fr/


----------



## doudou83 (17 Décembre 2007)

Selon un site bien renseigné le Romain Giancarlo Fisichella serait l'un des pilotes de Force India ?
http://f1.automoto365.com/news/cont...2&year=2007&nextMode=GpNewsForm&news_id=29129


----------



## doudou83 (18 Décembre 2007)

Permis suspendu pendant 1 mois pour Lewis Hamilton ! trop fort ces pilotes de F1.... :love:
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071218151200.shtml


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Permis suspendu pendant 1 mois pour Lewis Hamilton ! trop fort ces pilotes de F1.... :love:
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071218151200.shtml



Même en dehors du championnat on punit Mercédès et pas Ferrari. Y a pas de privilégiés ? ...


----------



## doudou83 (18 Décembre 2007)

t'as raison  cela tombe toujours sur les mêmes !!!!! :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> (...) trop fort ces pilotes de F1.... :love:


Je vais faire mon rabat-joie...
Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est "cool"...
Passke c'est un pilote ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

C'est une quiche ! T'as raison !
Moi j'ai un PV que j'ai même fait encadrer pour 217 km/h, là, au moins, c'est pas arrondi !

(bien sûr que c'est naze Titi&#8230; mais le propos n'est pas là )


----------



## doudou83 (19 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi j'ai un PV que j'ai même fait encadrer pour 217 km/h, là, au moins, c'est pas arrondi !
> 
> Waouuuu joli chrono officialisé !! :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est une quiche ! T'as raison !
> Moi j'ai un PV que j'ai même fait encadrer pour 217 km/h, là, au moins, c'est pas arrondi !



T'aurais pu passer la seconde au moins...  :hein: :rose:  :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (19 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Permis suspendu pendant 1 mois pour Lewis Hamilton ! trop fort ces pilotes de F1.... :love:
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/071218151200.shtml




Nos autorités ont fortement apprécié sa courtoisie toute British


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Décembre 2007)

ralf à la retraite ...
todt qui ne sera plus au bord des pistes
kovalainen qui se voit concurrent d'un hamilton qui se voit en pilote numero un 
nelsinho piquet qui veut pas etre que le second d'alonso 
le pilotage sans assistance electronique .. 
oula oula oula oula... le souk se prepare .. 

pendant ce temps la ferrari sera présentée début janvier ...


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Décembre 2007)

"Show must go on" comme qui dirait
En tout cas çà n'empêchera pas les VRAOUUUMMMMMMMMM ; HHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ; SSSSCCCCRRRRAAAAATCCCCHHHHHHHHH ; REVRAOUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doudou83 (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année à tous les fans de F1. Que cette nouvelle saison soit passionnante et que tout se déroule dans la transparence......:hein:
Un petit point sur les écuries et les pilotes .Il est a noter que chez Super Aguri les pilotes mentionnés ne sont pas encore confirmés par l'écurie .
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7670.html


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2008)

Et si après le Paris-Daker, la F1 était menaçée ?

Peut-être moins facile ?


----------



## sylko (6 Janvier 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bonne année à tous les fans de F1. Que cette nouvelle saison soit passionnante et que tout se déroule dans la transparence......:hein:
> Un petit point sur les écuries et les pilotes .Il est a noter que chez Super Aguri les pilotes mentionnés ne sont pas encore confirmés par l'écurie .
> http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article7670.html



Ouais... plus qu'une saison à attendre, avant de voir le fils de mon garagiste, remplacer David Coulthard chez Red Bull


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ouais... plus qu'une saison à attendre, avant de voir le fils de mon garagiste, remplacer David Coulthard chez Red Bull



Et à quand une Sylkomobile de F1 ?


----------



## sylko (6 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et à quand une Sylkomobile de F1 ?



Ca te fait peut-être marrer, mais je te rappelle que dès la saison 2009, les F1 devront récupérer une partie de l'énergie cinétique du freinage, pour l'utiliser en accélération.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ca te fait peut-être marrer, mais je te rappelle que dès la saison 2009, les F1 devront récupérer une partie de l'énergie cinétique du freinage, pour l'utiliser en accélération.



Ça n'est pas ce que tu penses qui me fait sourire, mais plutôt une pensée nostalgique d'une certaine période du bar, dans les premiers mois de ma présence sur le forum, et que le terme "sylkomobile" me remet en mémoire


----------



## doudou83 (8 Janvier 2008)

Salut les gens !   La saison n' a pas encore commencé qu'il y a déjà une rumeur sur MacLaren !!!      et finalement pourquoi pas .....
http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20080108_112826Dev.html


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !   La saison n' a pas encore commencé qu'il y a déjà une rumeur sur MacLaren !!!      et finalement pourquoi pas .....
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20080108_112826Dev.html



Manquerait plus que Ferrari se retire et ce serait parfait !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2008)

Oui ! Ferrari dehors ! Ça serait le top. D'ailleurs on ne devrait peut-être laisser que Force india et Renault. Ça ferait plaisir aux bons français  Une équipe de merde, et une équipe Française pour la battre facilement. Et des pilotes surtout pas allemands, histoire de pas réveiller l'inimitié séculaire. D'ailleurs, on devrait même mettre bourdais et montagny en pilotes officiels, et un japonais (mouahahahahahaha !! des japs en F1 !!! pffff ) et un malgache dans les force india. 

Ça, ça serait de la F1 !!! La vitrine technologique automobile !!! euh&#8230; française plutôt.

Et puis de toutes façons, ferrari c'est que des sales tricheurs pourris jusqu'à la moëlle, qui ne font que gagner grâce à des dessous de table, et tout le pognon qu'ils ont. Aucun talent. Des gens incompétents et exécrables, et une place usurpée en F1 depuis plus de 50 ans.

Allez !

Ouvrons une pétition !


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2008)

Waouh, je n'avais jamais vu des anti-ferraristes aussi véhéments. Impressionnant. Je n'aime guère les rouges, c'est vrai, mais c'est tout.

Bravo BackCat !!! 

Je l'imprime en A3 pour le mettre dans mon bureau !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2008)

Fais toi plaisir&#8230; J'en rajoute, même !

*Tu m'étonnes ! Et encore ! Si je pouvais coller ma main dans la gueule à ce sale gros con de Schumacher, le plus grand voleur de tous les temps, je me gênerais pas ! *


Bon.
Ça y est ? Ça va mieux ?

On peut reprendre une conversation normale et intelligente maintenant ?


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Fais toi plaisir J'en rajoute, même !
> 
> *Tu m'étonnes ! Et encore ! Si je pouvais coller ma main dans la gueule à ce sale gros con de Schumacher, le plus grand voleur de tous les temps, je me gênerais pas ! *
> 
> ...



Si on converti ton défoulement en vélocité sur la piste, tu as toutes tes chances pour le titre 2008 même sur Force India 




BackCat a dit:


> On peut reprendre une conversation normale et intelligente maintenant ?



Si on parle d'équipes à motorisations germaniques, pas de soucis, ça va vite redevenir sérieux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2008)

Je ne suis bon que sur un ring.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2008)

Ça semble bien parti pour que le chat de derrière entame une partie de massacre d'elfe punk de la nuit 

Bon, on revient à la F1 dans son aspect sportif et fair play (au moins du côté des afficionados) ?


----------



## doudou83 (9 Janvier 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Oui ! Ferrari dehors ! Ça serait le top. D'ailleurs on ne devrait peut-être laisser que Force india et Renault. Ça ferait plaisir aux bons français  Une équipe de merde, et une équipe Française pour la battre facilement. Et des pilotes surtout pas allemands, histoire de pas réveiller l'inimitié séculaire. D'ailleurs, on devrait même mettre bourdais et montagny en pilotes officiels, et un japonais (mouahahahahahaha !! des japs en F1 !!! pffff ) et un malgache dans les force india.
> 
> Wouaaaaaaa  trop fort !!!!! :love:     Moi je vote BackCat   BackCat président !!!!
> Pour 2008 p'tite touche perso : Allez BMWWWWWWWW


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Janvier 2008)

BackCat chez BMW, extra


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Déjà fait&#8230;


----------



## doudou83 (10 Janvier 2008)

Hello boys & girls !!    Force India au complet (pas vraiment une surprise sur le 2è pilote)  

http://today.reuters.fr/news/newsAr...59_RTRIDST_0_OFRSP-F1-FISICHELLA-20080110.XML


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys & girls !!    Force India au complet (pas vraiment une surprise sur le 2è pilote)
> 
> http://today.reuters.fr/news/newsAr...59_RTRIDST_0_OFRSP-F1-FISICHELLA-20080110.XML



Le championnat est donc prêt à partir. 

Mais je ferais pas de commentaire sur Force India, ce sont les protégés de BackCat


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Janvier 2008)

Que la fête commence !!!!

*VVVRRRRAAAOOOOUUUUUMMMMMM*


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2008)

Encore une bonne nouvelle pour le fils de mon garagiste. 

En plus du circuit européen, Sébastien Buemi pourra s'aligner en série GP2 en Asie, avec le Trust Team Arden.  Les premières courses en Asie auront lieu les 25 et 26 janvier à Dubai. Suiva Sentul en Indonésie (16-17 février), puis les étapes organisées dans le cadre des GP de F1 à Sepang (Malaisie, 22-23 mars), Sakhir (Bahreïn, 5-6 avril) et à nouveau Dubai (11-12 avril).

Il sera ainsi à la disposition de Red Bull pour effectuer les réglages en F1.


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2008)

*A1GP Un carburant bio dès la prochaine course *

Les voitures du championnat A1GP rouleront avec un biocarburant à partir de la prochaine manche, dans une semaine, en Nouvelle-Zélande.

Ce biocarburant devait être utilisé dès le début de la saison, mais les contraintes techniques avaient poussé les organisateurs à reporter son arrivée. Les problèmes sont désormais réglés.

Le HiperfloT E30, un carburant basé sur léthanol et qui tire sa source de la betterave, sera donc utilisé dès la manche de Taupo. Zytek, qui fournit les moteurs à lA1GP, a apporté son aide. Les émissions de CO2 sont réduites de 21% grâce à ce nouveau carburant.


----------



## Bassman (11 Janvier 2008)

Quid des émissions d'autres particules nocives ?


----------



## sylko (17 Janvier 2008)

Depuis le temps, (plus de 3 ans) que je vous bassine avec les aventures du fils de mon garagiste. 

C'est officiel, depuis hier. Sébastien Buemi est le 3e pilote de l'écurie Red Bull. Pas mal, pour un p'tit jeune de 19 ans. 

Il n'était pas présent à Jerez, car il dispute également le championnat GP2 Asia et se trouvait à Dubaï pour des essais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Le HiperfloT E30, un carburant basé sur léthanol et qui tire sa source de la betterave, sera donc utilisé dès la manche de Taupo. Zytek, qui fournit les moteurs à lA1GP, a apporté son aide. Les émissions de CO2 sont réduites de 21% grâce à ce nouveau carburant.



Put1, ils vont encore nous augmenter le prix du sucre


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Put1, ils vont encore nous augmenter le prix du sucre



Ca va schlinguer sur les grands prix ...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Quid des émissions d'autres particules nocives ?



tu veux parler de toutes celles émises par la combustion du fuel, par exemple...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> tu veux parler de toutes celles émises par la combustion du fuel, par exemple...



Note, déjà, en sport-protos, c'est des diesel qui tiennent le haut du pavé bitume, ces temps ci (Peugeot, Audi ...), donc, une F1 diesel ... Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## sylko (17 Janvier 2008)

Bon, vous n'allez pas commencer à nous casser les c... avec votre diesel, ici. 
Le sujet Parlons vroum vroum... en est déjà assez pollué.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Bon, vous n'allez pas commencer à nous casser les c... avec votre diesel, ici.
> Le sujet Parlons vroum vroum... en est déjà assez pollué.



Ben, tu sais, si jamais Bernie y trouve son compte, à mon avis, aucune objection ne pourra peser très lourd, et le diesel arrivera aussi en F1


----------



## doudou83 (24 Février 2008)

Petit bonjour aux fans de F1 !!!     Toutes les écuries sont contentes des essais de l'hiver a part peut être Super Aguri qui a des soucis financiers . Nous serons fixés sur les forces en présences pour Melbourne le 16 mars !  
Ah j'oubliais , il y a du changement du côté des ricains ..
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080223012756.shtml


----------



## doudou83 (28 Février 2008)

Salut les gens !!!!   Après les essais hivernaux voici les premières tendances  

http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080227184327.shtml


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut les gens !!!!   Après les essais hivernaux voici les premières tendances
> 
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080227184327.shtml



Cette année c'est Mansell qui sera champion sur Lotus


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Cette année c'est Mansell qui sera champion sur Lotus



Pfffftttt  Ascari et sa Simca Gordini vont te reléguer tout ce monde là en fond de grille, d'autant que son coéquipier Trintignan à l'air en forme aussi


----------



## marcelpahud (28 Février 2008)

Et Tulo von Graffenried en fait il est pas mort... avec Clay Reggazzoni z'ont décidé de monter une Dream Team Suisse... mais bon, personne est encore au courant... Ils vont prendre la place de David Richards et Prodrive l'an prochain... à moins que Aguri Suzuki ne jette l'éponge avant...


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Et Tulo von Graffenried en fait il est pas mort... avec Clay Reggazzoni z'ont décidé de monter une Dream Team Suisse... mais bon, personne est encore au courant... Ils vont prendre la place de David Richards et Prodrive l'an prochain... à moins que Aguri Suzuki ne jette l'éponge avant...



Excellent. Je verrais bien le retour d'Emerson Fittipaldi aussi 

Il a encore la pêche !


----------



## marcelpahud (29 Février 2008)

Pourquoi pas... en fait il se murmure que le team Suisse pourrait s'appeler Copersucar :rateau:  Mais bon ya déjà assez de brésiliens en F1 et Emerson est un chic type, il veut pas trop leur faire de l'ombre


----------



## doudou83 (1 Mars 2008)

Hello boys & girls !!!!   
Il nous l'avait déjà dit mais maintenant il le confirme....
http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20080229_152525Dev.html


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys & girls !!!!
> Il nous l'avait déjà dit mais maintenant il le confirme....




Il est marrant ce Bernie, cela fait déjà deux trois ans qu'il ne veux plus de Magny Cours, il n'a pas réussi à faire supprimer l'épreuve, pendant un temp il et maintenant que MC arrive en fin de contrat​


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Il est marrant ce Bernie, cela fait déjà deux trois ans qu'il ne veux plus de Magny Cours, il n'a pas réussi à faire supprimer l'épreuve, pendant un temp il et maintenant que MC arrive en fin de contrat​


 
sorry je n'ai pas fini​ 
...il n'a pas réussi à faire supprimer l'épreuve, il etait même question de supprimer le GP de France et maintenant que MC arrive en fin de contrat il veut absolument un GP sur Paris, extraordinaire sa volte face pour un pays qui ne l'interesse plus :mouais:​


----------



## doudou83 (3 Mars 2008)

Quelques points pour le nouveau réglement 2008   
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080303115555.shtml


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Quelques points pour le nouveau réglement 2008
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080303115555.shtml



Des points techniques, ok mais pas grand chose pour redonner sa place au sport ... On est encore loin de l'IndyCar pour le coté sportif ...


----------



## Majintode (4 Mars 2008)

Vu sur F1 Live :
_"Le directeur-général de McLaren-Mercedes Martin Whitmarsh va succéder dans les deux prochaines semaines à Ron Dennis à la tête de l'écurie britannique, affirme lundi le Guardian.
Les appels au départ de Dennis, 60 ans, se sont multipliés après le scandale de l'espionnage de Ferrari qui a valu la saison passée une amende-record de 100 millions de dollars à McLaren-Mercedes. _ 				 OAS_AD('Middle1');   _Whitmarsh, 49 ans, est dans l'écurie depuis 1989 et s'est vite imposé comme le bras droit de Dennis dont le règne sur McLaren dure depuis plus d'un quart de siècle."_


----------



## sc3fab (4 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Vu sur F1 Live :
> _"Le directeur-général de McLaren-Mercedes Martin Whitmarsh va succéder dans les deux prochaines semaines à Ron Dennis à la tête de l'écurie britannique, affirme lundi le Guardian.
> Les appels au départ de Dennis, 60 ans, se sont multipliés après le scandale de l'espionnage de Ferrari qui a valu la saison passée une amende-record de 100 millions de dollars à McLaren-Mercedes. _ 				 OAS_AD('Middle1');   _Whitmarsh, 49 ans, est dans l'écurie depuis 1989 et s'est vite imposé comme le bras droit de Dennis dont le règne sur McLaren dure depuis plus d'un quart de siècle."_



L'année dernière en pleine crise du scandale de l'espionnage, sur RMC, Tambay et le journaliste Julien Fébreau l'avaient annoncé. Il était question d'un arrangement entre Mc Laren/Mercedes et la FIA.
J'explique, la FIA ne disqualifiait pas les pilotes si elle avait l'assurance que Denis partait en fin de saison, sinon c'était disqualification + une à deux années d'interdiction de course 

Maintenant on essaye de nous faire croire que c'est une question de vie privée !! Cela fait 30 ans que Denis ne pense qu'à la F1, s'il avait voulu avoir une vie privée différente, connaissant son intelligence, il aurait réagit plus tôt :mouais:


----------



## marcelpahud (4 Mars 2008)

En même temps, maintenant qu'il est divorcé... pourquoi voudrait-il renoncer à la F1... hein ?


----------



## doudou83 (5 Mars 2008)

p'tite info en +  
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8004.html


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mars 2008)

Hello boys & girls !!!    la p'tite info du jour sur les pneus pluie ..
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8019.html


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mars 2008)

Il reste pour 2008; après......


----------



## melaure (11 Mars 2008)

C'est déjà ce WE le grand prix ?


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mars 2008)

Le temps passe trop vite et oui , nous y sommes !    
programme TV pour le GP


----------



## sc3fab (12 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est déjà ce WE le grand prix ?



T'ES FOU !

 c'est enfin ce week-end


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Le temps passe trop vite et oui , nous y sommes !
> programme TV pour le GP



Bon va falloir que je reprenne ma chasse au tifosi alors


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Mars 2008)

mdr, Briatore qui balance sur Hamilton : "... c'est son ego qui lui a fait perdre le championnat 2007..."     

Que dire d'Alonzo ?

Sacré Fabio:rateau:​


----------



## Majintode (14 Mars 2008)

Et c'est reparti !!! 
Alors, d'après vous, on va avoir droit à un championnat au moins aussi bien que celui de l'an dernier ?
J'ai hâte de voir comment Sébastien Bourdais va se débrouiller dans l'arène... Allez Seb !!


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2008)

Coulthard (et Webber) a l'air rapide. Ca ca me plait !!!


----------



## Majintode (14 Mars 2008)

Ah, David Coulthard... Encore un qui aurait pu décrocher le titre (en tout cas, j'aurais bien aimé... et lui aussi je pense !) à une certaine époque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> et lui aussi je pense !



Pitin©, tu te mouilles, là :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (14 Mars 2008)

Majintode a raison : allez Seb !!!    mais bon , je ne change pas d'une année à l'autre ! 
*Allez BMW *


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Majintode a raison : allez Seb !!!    mais bon , je ne change pas d'une année à l'autre !
> *Allez BMW *



J'ai suivi ses saisons aux US, mais c'est comme dur de l'encourager sur son tracteur ...


----------



## Majintode (14 Mars 2008)

Pascal --> Houla, avec Coulthard, on ne sait jamais... 
Doudou --> Tout pareil, je reste fidèle : *Allez* *McLaren* !!


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Pascal --> Houla, avec Coulthard, on ne sait jamais...
> Doudou --> Tout pareil, je reste fidèle : *Allez* *McLaren* !!



Moi aussi. Vive les flèches d'argent !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Moi aussi. Vive les flèches d'argent !




Pfff ... Tout ça parce qu'il y a Mac dans le nom


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mars 2008)

Bon , cela commence pas mal ! les *MARCOS* et *BM* sont bien placées. *Seb* est déçu de sa position mais attendons la course pour voir le potentiel de tout le monde. Nous sommes parti pour une belle course je pense !


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bon , cela commence pas mal ! les *MARCOS* et *BM* sont bien placées. *Seb* est déçu de sa position mais attendons la course pour voir le potentiel de tout le monde. Nous sommes parti pour une belle course je pense !



Les motoristes allemands devant, on ne peut pas faire mieux !!! 

Allez Lewis !


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2008)

Petite question en passant.... quelqu'un utilise-t-il le calendrier iCal de GBouch?
J'ai l'impression qu'il a arrêté de le mettre à jour et pour la saison 2008 on a juste les date des GrandPrix.... jusqu'à l'an passé, on avait les horaires des essais, du GrandPrix et des tas de statistiques sur chaque GP.

A défaut, quelqu'un connait-il d'autres calendrier iCal consacré à la F1?


----------



## Majintode (15 Mars 2008)

Et hop, une pole pour Hamilton !


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Et hop, une pole pour Hamilton !



Tu te lèves vachement tard, toi !!!


----------



## Majintode (15 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu te lèves vachement tard, toi !!!



C'est pour mieux me lever dimanche matin !


----------



## Majintode (16 Mars 2008)

J'ai regardé la rediff tout compte fait 
Très bon Grand Prix !


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2008)

N'y connaissant pas grand chose en F1 , Bourdais peut il gagner dès sa première année en F1 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> N'y connaissant pas grand chose en F1 , Bourdais peut il gagner dès sa première année en F1 ?



Avec la voiture qu'il a, faudrait quand-même un gros miracle, cela dit, il a démontré ce dimanche qu'il allait falloir compter avec lui, faire ce qu'il a fait avec cette voiture démontre un talent et un potentiel énorme, et je doute que sa performance du jour soit passée inaperçue des responsables d'écurie, STR va sans doute avoir un peu de mal à le garder longtemps !


----------



## Majintode (16 Mars 2008)

C'est clair, Bourdais a mis tout le monde d'accord dès son premier GP. C'est vraiment dommage cette panne à 3 tours de l'arrivée. Mais avec la voiture qu'il a c'est mission impossible d'être champion, surtout avec en face les BMW, McLaren et autre Ferrari (même s'ils n'ont pas marqué de point lors de ce Grand Prix). En tout cas on peut compter sur lui pour assurer le spectacle et donner tout ce qu'il a !

Vous pensez que Kimi Raikkonen en a trop fait pendant ce GP ?

Hamilton, impérial


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Vous pensez que Kimi Raikkonen en a trop fait pendant ce GP ?



Pourtant, on l'avais prévenu ... Qu'il y avait un service d'entretien chargé du gazon et des graviers, qu'il n'était pas obligé de s'en occuper


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2008)

Il pourrait gagner au moins un grand prix ? ( Bourdais ) . Qu'est ce qui fait un bon pilote ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il pourrait gagner au moins un grand prix ? ( Bourdais ) . Qu'est ce qui fait un bon pilote ?



Le talent, et il l'a ... Mais malgré tout son talent, je crois que, sauf miracle ou hécatombe, il n'y a aucune chance, sa voiture n'a pas le niveau, et de loin, il ne se bat pas "à armes égales" pour le moment, ce qui me rend d'autant plus admiratif pour ce qu'il a fait aujourd'hui, que n'aurait-il pas fait avec une McLaren, ou même une Renault ?


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2008)

Oui c'est sur, mais ceux qui l'ont vu en Cart ne sont pas étonnés 

Et bravo à Lewis. Il a tenu tout le long sans trembler et avec un peu de chance aussi.


----------



## doudou83 (16 Mars 2008)

*YES !!!! *cela commence super bien ! beau grand prix. Je me suis régalé.  *LEWIS* toujours au top avec une voiture incroyable . *NICO *superbe place ! *BMW ....YES !!!!!!!*  et *SEB *pour son 1er GP , topissime  !!!!  dommage pour la casse moteur mais bon, il a prouvé a tout le monde que l'on pouvait compter sur lui ! j'ai hâte d'être au week end prochain


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *YES !!!! *cela commence super bien ! beau grand prix. Je me suis régalé.  *LEWIS* toujours au top avec une voiture incroyable . *NICO *superbe place ! *BMW ....YES !!!!!!!*  et *SEB *pour son 1er GP , topissime  !!!!  dommage pour la casse moteur mais bon, il a prouvé a tout le monde que l'on pouvait compter sur lui ! j'ai hâte d'être au week end prochain



Et les Ferrari, t'as oublié de préciser ton sentiment sur leur prestation


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et les Ferrari, t'as oublié de préciser ton sentiment sur leur prestation



Attend ça c'est pour moi ! :love: 

[mode anti-tifosi]
Apparemment ils n'ont pas réussi à voler les plans de la McLaren, du coup ils sont largué 

En plus toutes les machines à base de moteur Ferrari ont abandonnées ... Si c'est pas un signe !

Donc la question suivante : est-ce que la FIA va encore intervenir et leur donner le titre en 2008 ?

[/mode anti-tifosi]

Prenez pas ça trop au sérieux


----------



## doudou83 (17 Mars 2008)

Les chiffres du week end


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Les chiffres du week end



Intéressant en effet.

C'est marrant parce que je pensais que dans le Grand Prix de Monaco remporté par Panis, il n'y avait eu aussi que 6 voitures à l'arrivée. Mais c'était peut-être 7 ou 8.

Donc quand même une grosse course à élimination.

On a quand même bien l'impression que les pilotes ne se sont pas encore complètement habitué à la suppression de l'assistance au pilotage. Ca va venir et je trouve que c'est bon pour les courses. On voit beaucoup de manoeuvres impressionnantes comme ça. Et puis c'est tout le talent du pilote qui maintient la monoplace sur la piste 

Et dans ce registre Bourdais est bon parce qu'en CART, l'électronique est très simple. Je sais pas quand il pourra changer d'écurie mais j'espère qu'il sera vite remarquer et employé par un top team. Après tout Damon Hill était bien arrivé tardivement en F1, un top team lui a donné sa chance et hop, un titre


----------



## doudou83 (21 Mars 2008)

A propos de *Seb Bourdais *, Toro Rosso serait a vendre avant 2010.Peut être une chance pour le frenchie d'aller dans un autre team mieux placé sur la grille ?
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080321052440.shtml


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> A propos de *Seb Bourdais *, Toro Rosso serait a vendre avant 2010.Peut être une chance pour le frenchie d'aller dans un autre team mieux placé sur la grille ?
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080321052440.shtml



Oui ce serait bien. En attendant il s'entraine sur les circuits, ce sera plus facile l'an prochain


----------



## sylko (21 Mars 2008)

Des nouvelles du fils de mon garagiste et du petit-fils de mon voisin  

Sébastien Buemi a pris la sixième place des qualifications du GP de Malaisie en GP2 Série. La pole-position sera occupée samedi par Romain Grosjean, le pilote genevois à licence française.


----------



## doudou83 (22 Mars 2008)

Ah pour la course de dimanche , les rouges sont devant et juste derrière.... les gris  ! pour *Seb* *Bourdais : *il est loin sur la grille mais il va faire de son mieux ! allez on y croit 
*Allez BMW ....*


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Mars 2008)

Content pour Raiko course parfaitement maîtrisée et gérée.

Béhème dans le coup ...


----------



## doudou83 (23 Mars 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> *Béhème dans le coup *...


Oui plus que cela !!!!:love:    bien vu *ICEMAN  * triste pour* Seb *


----------



## House M.D. (23 Mars 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaah, ça fait plaisir ce GP ! Le retour de l'homme de glace ! :love:

Et dommage pour Bourdais en effet, j'aimerais bien qu'il monte... Pour une fois que j'aime un français...


----------



## doudou83 (24 Mars 2008)

Les chiffres du week end


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2008)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaaaah, ça fait plaisir ce GP ! Le retour de l'homme de glace ! :love:
> 
> Et dommage pour Bourdais en effet, j'aimerais bien qu'il monte... Pour une fois que j'aime un français...



Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas vu. Enfin pour l'instant ce sont les trois mêmes équipes qui empochent les gros points 

Allez Seb tu sortiras de Toro Rosso un jour !


----------



## r e m y (24 Mars 2008)

POur info à défaut de trouver un calendrier iCal à jour, je suis en train d'en créer un.

Vous pouvez vous y abonner ici: Formula One by remyleroy

(il est en cours de création)

N'hésitez pas à me faire des suggestions.

Par exemple je voudrais ajouter un lien actif pour faire afficher le circuit dans Google Earth... je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. Une idée?


----------



## r e m y (26 Mars 2008)

Voila, n'hésitez pas à vous abonner à mon calendrier iCal "Formula One 2008" et à le communiquer à vos amis fans de F1 (faites moi part de vos idées pour améliorer)


----------



## Caramel au beurre salé (28 Mars 2008)

Une fois de plus nous retrouvons son côté capricieux  !  Il  voulait aller chez  Renault,  il  a  fait  suer tout le monde  la saison dernière....  qu'il y reste ! 

http://fr.sports.yahoo.com/26032008/70/hors-piste-alonso-des-envies-d-ailleurs.html


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2008)

Caramel au beurre salé a dit:


> Une fois de plus nous retrouvons son côté capricieux  !  Il  voulait aller chez  Renault,  il  a  fait  suer tout le monde  la saison dernière....  qu'il y reste !
> 
> http://fr.sports.yahoo.com/26032008/70/hors-piste-alonso-des-envies-d-ailleurs.html



Bien d'accord. Il est pas si génial que ça l'espagnol. S'il avait un peu réfléchi, il serait resté chez McLaren.


----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2008)

Hello boys & girls !! 
ce week end GP à Bahrein  
Programme télé


----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2008)

Magny Cours fait de la résistance !!
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080402172027.shtml


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys & girls !!
> ce week end GP à Bahrein
> Programme télé



Ca ne vaut pas les "private movies" du boss de la F1


----------



## House M.D. (2 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys & girls !!
> ce week end GP à Bahrein
> Programme télé



Arg... Comme je suis de LAN, ça veut dire qu'il faut que j'emmène mon tuner tv ça...


----------



## House M.D. (2 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca ne vaut pas les "private movies" du boss de la F1



Je viens de lire ça... Là ça fait mal... :/


----------



## Alex666 (2 Avril 2008)

Max Mosley président de la toute puissante FIA fils d'un pote a Hitler, habillé en Nazi et fouettant une personne habillée en prisonnier des camps... dans un clac SM anglais....

Grande classe


----------



## sylko (2 Avril 2008)

C'est une affaire privée qui n'aurait jamais dû sortir dans la presse, mais bon... 

Lorsqu'on regarde le passé de son prédécesseur.


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2008)

POur ceux qui se sont abonnés à mon calendrier iCal Formula One, vous aurez noté que j'ai mis des liens permettant d'afficher le circuit de chaque Grand Prix via GoogleMaps
(comme celui de Bahrein par exemple)

Mais il me manque le circuit de Pékin et celui du MOnt Fuji au Japon.

Je n'arrive pas à les trouver sur GoogleMaps ou GoogleEarth

Si certains les trouvent, je suis preneur de l'adresse URL GoogleMaps


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> POur ceux qui se sont abonnés à mon calendrier iCal Formula One, vous aurez noté que j'ai mis des liens permettant d'afficher le circuit de chaque Grand Prix via GoogleMaps
> (comme celui de Bahrein par exemple)
> 
> Mais il me manque le circuit de Pékin et celui du MOnt Fuji au Japon.
> ...



Celui de Pékin a manifesté pour la libération du Tibet -> 25 ans de prison. Tu es pas prêt de le localiser


----------



## Alex666 (4 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> POur ceux qui se sont abonnés à mon calendrier iCal Formula One, vous aurez noté que j'ai mis des liens permettant d'afficher le circuit de chaque Grand Prix via GoogleMaps
> (comme celui de Bahrein par exemple)
> 
> Mais il me manque le circuit de Pékin et celui du MOnt Fuji au Japon.
> ...



va sur l'equipe.fr tu les trouveras sûrement ou sur un site special F1


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2008)

Je découvre que TF1 passe les qualifs !!! C'est nouveau ça ???


----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2008)

Oui c'est nouveau pour cette saison mais je l'avais mis plus haut dans "programme télé"
Je suis super content pour* Robert Kubica*     1ère pole   
*         ALLEZ BMW*


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui c'est nouveau pour cette saison mais je l'avais mis plus haut dans "programme télé"
> Je suis super content pour* Robert Kubica*     1ère pole
> *         ALLEZ BMW*



Oui ça va de mieux en mieux ...


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2008)

Ca va également très bien pour le petit-fils de mon voisin et le fils de mon garagiste.  

Sakhir (Bahreïn). GP2-Serie Aise. Course principale (34 tours à 5,412 km/183,762 km): *1. Romain Grosjean (Fr/S)*, ART, 1h04'03"530 (172,118 km/h). *2. Sébastien Buemi (S)*, Arden, à 12"030. 3. Kamui Kobayashi (Jap), Dams, à 19"148. 4. Bruno Senna (Bré), iSport, à 27"232. 5. Adrian Valles (Esp), Fisichella Motor Sport, à 29"747. 6. Davide Valsecchi (It), Durango, à 36"657. 7. Diego Nunes (Bré), DPR, à 37"226. 8. Karun Chandhok (Ind), iSport, à 39"431. Puis: 10. Vitali Petrov (Rus), Barwa, à 42"555. Tour le plus rapide: Grosjean (9e) en 1'45"453 (184,757 km/h).

Classement général (7/10): *1. Grosjean 48 points.* 2. Petrov 24. 3. Fairuz Fauzy (Mal), Super Nova, 23. 4. Senna 23. 5. Valles 19. *6. Buemi 18.*


----------



## sylko (6 Avril 2008)

Résultats de la course du jour.  

Sprint (23 tours/124,230 km): 1. Kobayashi (Jap) 40'59"270 (181,853 km/h). *2. Buemi (Sui)* à 0"861. 3. Petrov (Rus) à 6"526. 4. Hiroki Yoshimoto (Jap), Qi-Meritus, à 9"127. 5. Harald Schleghelmilch (Let) à 15"801. 6. Valsecchi (Ita) à 17"016. Tour le plus rapide: *Buemi (19e)* en 1'45"455 (184,753 km/h). Eliminé (entre autres): *Grosjean* (freins).

Classement (8/10): 1. *Grosjean* 48. 2. Petrov 28. 3. *Buemi* 24. 4. Fairuz Fauzy (Mal), Super Nova, 23. 5. Senna 23. 6. Kobayashi 22.


----------



## doudou83 (6 Avril 2008)

Enfin du rouge aux 2 premières places ! il était temps !!:love:  belle course rien à dire .
*Le grand Robert 3è et Heidfeld 4è...pô mal !!!     BMW *joue maintenant dans la cour des grands


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Avril 2008)

Ouarf le départ à 2 balles d'Hamilton
Pas mal ce Polonais En effet, un ptit coup de rouge, ça égaye
Béhème en tête du championnat, c'est cool !!!
Vivement quand même les améliorations chez Renault (perso, je n'y crois pas trop) au moins pour voir le jeune Piquet se la donner
Dommage pour Bourdais malgré ses efforts et son travail de titan au sein de l'équipe...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Avril 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Dommage pour Bourdais malgré ses efforts et son travail de titan au sein de l'équipe...



Et oui ! je pense que malheureusement il va galérer le pauvre! pas facile de commencer dans une écurie de "fond de grille "  Le budget d'une écurie est quand même un facteur important .
2008 chez Toro Rosso et 2009 dans un top team...  se serait bien nan?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2008)

Et encore, lui au moins, il est dans une écurie ou il y a déjà un moteur, et gerhard Berger, il aurait pu tomber pire !


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2008)

Je vous rejoint sur ce post. Comme mon avatar ne le dis pas, je suis fan de Ferrari, ATTENTION j'ai bien dis FERRARI pas Schumarer mais bien Ferrari depuis 1982 et le grand Gilles.

Beau GP, enfin un doublé des rouge et une débandade de MacLaren  , l'arrivée de BMW parmi les premiers va peut-être un peu relancer l'intêret des course.

Quoi qu'il en soit Forza Ferrari ! :love:


----------



## sc3fab (9 Avril 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Ouarf le départ à 2 balles d'Hamilton



je pense que le p'tit british va commencé à avoir quelques difficultés.   
Une première année au contact d'Alonso a lui piqué tous ses réglages pendant que l'Espagnole apprenait la complexité de sa nouvelle voiture et ses pneus.

Maintenant pour sa deuxième année, il se retrouve avec un Finlandais (pas mauvais) mais qui ne le tire pas vers le haut, on risque de lui découvrir un autre visage


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Comme mon avatar ne le dis pas, je suis fan de Ferrari



Ah    Pourtant, je trouve qu'il cadre assez bien avec cet état, moi :mouais:



  


J'adore, quand ils me donnent eux même le baton pour les battre


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je vous rejoint sur ce post. Comme mon avatar ne le dis pas, je suis fan de Ferrari, ATTENTION j'ai bien dis FERRARI pas Schumarer mais bien Ferrari depuis 1982 et le grand Gilles.
> 
> Beau GP, enfin un doublé des rouge et une débandade de MacLaren  , l'arrivée de BMW parmi les premiers va peut-être un peu relancer l'intêret des course.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit Forza Ferrari ! :love:



Perso, j'en ai été totalement guéri après la période Prost/Alesi. Tu verras un jour tu en sortiras 

Allez Mercedes/BMW !!! Manque plus qu'Audi !!!


----------



## doudou83 (9 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Perso, j'en ai été totalement guéri après la période Prost/Alesi.
> Allez Mercedes/BMW !!! Manque plus qu'Audi !!!



pas touche à nos 2 frenchies :love:mais je suis d'accord avec toi ALLEZ BMW !
bienvenue à jcfSW dans notre rubrique


----------



## sylko (9 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je vous rejoint sur ce post. Comme mon avatar ne le dis pas, je suis fan de Ferrari, ATTENTION j'ai bien dis FERRARI pas Schumarer mais bien Ferrari depuis 1982 et le grand Gilles.
> 
> Beau GP, enfin un doublé des rouge et une débandade de MacLaren  , l'arrivée de BMW parmi les premiers va peut-être un peu relancer l'intêret des course.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit Forza Ferrari ! :love:



C'est clair que Gilles...  On ne se lassera jamais de son duel avec Arnoux, à Dijon, en 1979.

[YOUTUBE]YXxYF0JvobA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

C vrai que, bien que n'étant pas fan, c'était vraiment génial ce duel, je l'ai regardé rivé à mon écran


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

En tout cas, le père Villeneuve, il faisait pas des freinages de lopette !


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

tu l'as dit!!


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, le père Villeneuve, il faisait pas des freinages de lopette !



Bonjour les plats sur les pneus ... plats qu'il a resservi d'ailleurs
Formidable de se livrer ainsi avec des caisses qui ne tiennent plus en l'air en fin de GP, de vraies savonettes:love:


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2008)

Je me souviens l'avoir vu en direct, heureusement j'étais jeune et mon coeur a tenu ! Par contre les oreilles de la famille ont souffert  

Par contre je ne suis pas sur que les responsables d'équipes autoriseraient une telle folie aujourd'hui.


----------



## sylko (10 Avril 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Je me souviens l'avoir vu en direct, heureusement j'étais jeune et mon coeur a tenu ! Par contre les oreilles de la famille ont souffert
> 
> Par contre je ne suis pas sur que les responsables d'équipes autoriseraient une telle folie aujourd'hui.



Heureusement, en GP2 Series, la jeunesse des participants fait que leur tempérament permet encore de pouvoir assister à de superbes duels.

[YOUTUBE]1R5Mk9BTl4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doudou83 (10 Avril 2008)

TIP TOP !!!!   Les GP2 : l'antichambre de la F1 .  Il faut qu'ils donnent tout les "mômes"pour être remarqués ! superbe spectacle en général


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Avril 2008)

A l'époque des Prost, Arnoux, Villeneuve pas d'aide à la conduite, l'aero on commençait à y penser.....donc c'était vraiment du talent à l'état pur, un petit prince quoi...


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> A l'époque des Prost, Arnoux, Villeneuve pas d'aide à la conduite, l'aero on commençait à y penser.....donc c'était vraiment du talent à l'état pur, un petit prince quoi...



Comme au bon vieux temps du rock&roll :love:... de nos jours rares sont ceux qui savent encore dessiner des moutons, en revanche il reste encore quelques renards:rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Heureusement, en GP2 Series, la jeunesse des participants fait que leur tempérament permet encore de pouvoir assister à de superbes duels.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1R5Mk9BTl4g[/YOUTUBE]



J'avais jamais vu de course en GP2, effecivement c'est assez spectaculaire et nettement plus interessant que les courses de F1 :sleep:


----------



## Chang (11 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Les GP2 : l'antichambre de la F1 .



L'antichambre .... oui, mais encore faut-il en sortir vivant ... mondidiou !!!! 

Le gars qui fait un tonneau sur la barriere en beton a -3:50mn c un peu de la folie ...


----------



## doudou83 (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour les gens !  
Quelques news de* Franck Montagny 
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080410172613.shtml
*


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bonjour les gens !
> Quelques news de* Franck Montagny
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080410172613.shtml
> *



c'est marrant mais vu d'ici le championnat A1 me semble etre un joujou de riche qui ne l'est pas assez pour aller en F1, un championnat raccro pour faire de la compèt et enrichir les circuits qui n'ont pas assez de courses ds l'année et qui essaye de se placer entre la F1 le GP2 et l'indi...:mouais:

mais je peux me tromper hein


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2008)

sylko a dit:


> festival de tole froissée et de bourres mémorables



C'est sur qu'ils en veulent, les jeunes. Seulement la fougue ne suffit pas ! Le Gilles et le René ont fait ça sur plusieurs tours, se sont touchés, ont fusillé leurs pneus, mais sont allés au bout. 

Et même pas pour une première place...


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur qu'ils en veulent, les jeunes. Seulement la fougue ne suffit pas ! Le Gilles et le René ont fait ça sur plusieurs tours, se sont touchés, ont fusillé leurs pneus, mais sont allés au bout.
> 
> Et même pas pour une première place...



oui la seconde...et pour des points aux championnat pilotes et constructeurs

mais cela reste une passe d'armes d'anthologie  à quand ce genre de chose avec la F1 actuelle ce temps est révolu maintenant c'est: je te suis de pas trop loin te met un peu la pression, t'attaque deux trois fois en 10 tours et essaye de finir histoire rentrer ds les points avec une voiture en pleine forme... ok le règlement à changé mais bon... vivement un dimanche prochain avec des gars au grand coeur peut etre Kubica, alonzo ou Bourdais avec une vrai voiture honnetement le plateau de la F1 ne fais plus vraiment rêver après schumi, le desert, mais juste qq jeunes pousses sans vraiment de personnalité tout cela reste fade comme les circuits actuel de vrai daube à sécurité renforcée (ce qui n'est pas un mal mais au détriment de l'exploi) et avant de poster sur les circuits regardez à quoi ressemblait dijon plus haut (le laguna seca français en mieux) ou spa même si ce dernier reste un grand et mythique circuits le seul avec monaco actuellement.



la seul excitation reste qq trop rares dépassement à la limite, et l'attente du gros crash qui fera sensation, c'est un peu triste


----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> c'est marrant mais vu d'ici le championnat A1 me semble etre un joujou de riche qui ne l'est pas assez pour aller en F1, un championnat raccro pour faire de la compèt et enrichir les circuits qui n'ont pas assez de courses ds l'année et qui essaye de se placer entre la F1 le GP2 et l'indi...:mouais:
> 
> mais je peux me tromper hein


  Je pense un peu comme toi mais l'info à vrai dire était sur *Montagny *qui est un très bon pilote et qui n'a rien à faire dans ce genre de catégorie :mouais: ! mais à défaut de rien....


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]qQkrK0rfOI4[/YOUTUBE]le crash...​


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2008)

C'est certain qu'avec ces nouveaux circuits aseptisés et avec toutes les mesures destinées à abaisser la vitesse en courbe, ce n'est plus ce que c'était, mais bon...

Le long circuit du Nürburgring était superbe en F1, mais quand même vachement dangereux.

En passant, quelques news de la GP2 Series. Avec la confirmation de Sébastien Grosjean et de Sébastien Buemi, toujours plus proche de la Formule 1.  

*Dubai (EAU). GP2-Serie asiatique. Course principale (34 tours):* 1. Romain Grosjean (Fr/S), ART, 1h45'124 (172,118 km/h/départ en pole-position). 2. Sébastien Buemi (S), Arden. 3. Yelmer Buurman (PB), Arden. 5. Hirko Yoshimoto (Jap), Mahara, 6. Marco Bonanomi (Bré), Piquet. 7. Jérôme d´Ambrosio (Be), Dams. *Tour le plus rapide:* Grosjean (32e) 1'42"154.

*Classement général (9/10):* 1. Grosjean 61 (vainqueur). 2. Petrow 33. 3. Buemi 32. 4. Bruno Senna (Bré), iSport, 23. 5. Kamui Kobayashi (Jap) 23. 6. Adrian Valles (Esp), Fisichella Motor Sport, 19.


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]qQkrK0rfOI4[/YOUTUBE]le crash...​



Je me souviens très très bien de ce départ !!! Halala quelle folie !


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> .../... à quand ce genre de chose avec la F1 actuelle



C'est bien pour ça que je suis contre les ravitaillements en course. Parce qu'alors les dépassements devront se faire sur la piste, pas dans les stands, et encore moins sur ordinateur, lequel doit être fortement sollicité pour décider d'une stratégie à un, deux ou trois arrêts.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je me souviens très très bien de ce départ !!! Halala quelle folie !



Spa ??? victoire de Schumarer non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Spa ??? victoire de Schumarer non ?



C'est qui, Schumarer 


Ah ... Tu voulaisdire Schumacher ?


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2008)

Yessssss. Avec sa 2e place du jour, le fils de mon garagiste termine finalement 2e du circuit asiatique, derrière le petit-fils de mon voisin.  

Cela promet pour la série européenne, qui débute le 26 avril, en Espagne, en marge du championnat de F1.

*Dubaï (EAU). GP2-Serie asiatique. Course principale (23 tours):* 1. Marco Bonanomi (Bré), Piquet, 45'08"527. *2. Sébastien Buemi (S)*, Arden, à 0"516. 3. Jérôme d'Ambrosio (Be), DAMS, à 5"361. 4. Davide Valsecchi (It), Durango, à 8"445. 5. Tung Ho Pin (Chine), Trident, à 1"905. 6. Yelmer Buurman (PB), Arden, à 12"550.

*Classement général final (après 10 courses)*: *1. Romain Grosjean (Fr/S), ART, 61 points. 2. Buemi 37.* 3. Vitali Petrov (Rus), Barwa, 33. 4. Bruno Senna (Bré), iSport, 23. 5. Fairuz Fauzy (Malaisie), Super Nova, 23. 6. Kamui Kobayashi (Jap), DAMS, 22.


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

sylko a dit:


> C'est certain qu'avec ces nouveaux circuits aseptisés et avec toutes les mesures destinées à abaisser la vitesse en courbe, ce n'est plus ce que c'était, mais bon...
> 
> Le long circuit du Nürburgring était superbe en F1, mais quand même vachement dangereux.



Terriblement dangereux !, mais rappel toi des 13 km de SPA (il en fait 7 maintenant ) ce circuit reste le ou l'un des plus beau, l'épingle de la source, le raidillon de l'eau rouge, la ligne droite, le droite gauche des combes après freinage de 330 à 130km/h c'est ici que l'on voit les fous, pas sur des merdes comme Bahreïn ( et encore c'est pas le pire) de toute façon quand tu lèves le pied au raidillon on peu dire que t'es une topette 
je ne veux pas faire mon "c'était mieux avant"
mais oui ! c'était mieux avant ! tout ce qu'on à aimé de la F1 on ne le retrouve plus maintenant... mais on continue d'espérer et de regarder hein?



sylko a dit:


> En passant, quelques news de la GP2 Series. Avec la confirmation de Sébastien Grosjean et de Sébastien Buemi, toujours plus proche de la Formule 1.



Romain Grosjean on va tous la faire celle la merci à toi sylko pour ouvrir le bal


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

Pour le plaisir de revoir la dernière passe d'arme digne de ce nom (je n'arrive pas à retrouver le dépassement de Jacques Villeneuve sur Shumi ou Damon Hill?, grande courbe droite et exter. par le fils de Gilles, trop beau ça aussi)

Concernant la vidéo écoutez le moteur, au premier passage du raidillon il "lâche" un peu l'accélérateur, mais au second c'est gros coeur 300 Km/h et dépassement hallucinant avant virage en dévers à 80°

j'en pleurerais *Ici*

[youtube]GAmbIdwcmSo[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2008)

Ah ouais, quand même... :king: 

:silence total:

C'est sur que vu de l'intérieur, ça prend une autre dimension :afraid: :afraid: .


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2008)

Comme quoi avoir plein de titre ça ne suffit pas, il faut avoir une personnalité. C'est pour ça qu'on peut facilement préférer un Jacques Villeuneuve, un David Coulthard, un Nigell Mansell à un sur-titré Schumacher


----------



## Alex666 (12 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Comme quoi avoir plein de titre ça ne suffit pas, il faut avoir une personnalité. C'est pour ça qu'on peut facilement préférer un Jacques Villeuneuve, un David Coulthard, un Nigell Mansell à un sur-titré Schumacher



c'est exactement mon propos même si je trouve Shumi quand même fantastique, Hakinen aurais pu être le plus grand, franchement, Hamilton à la technique mais pas le mental ni le charisme des plus grand ( pour le moment, il va devoir s'émanciper se faire violence) et encore moins le caractère des guerriers de la F1, rappelez vous Jacques Villeneuve pour doubler Damon hill, qui passe par l'herbe, tu crois que ton "ami le thon" va le faire? trop peur de se faire engeuler par son coach "attention t'as salis la voiture on voit plus les sponsors !".... allez je plaisante

Hamilton ce message est pour toi: quand tu sauras faire CA> [youtube]kGYQ3i_XJYI[/youtube] les poules auront des dents !


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Avril 2008)

Hamilton fait encore petite frappe, pire qu'Alonson après 2 titres. Il apprend l'humilité dans son baquet qui se dénude en gadget. Mon ressenti est que sa retenue britannique n'est pas naturelle. Mais comme on dit "petit poisson deviendra grand" ... alors je changerai d'avis 

Mon compatriote polonais de chez béhème fait plus vrai, c'est un besogneux qui n'a pas rechigner à torturer son physique et son mental (perte de plusieurs kg), lui il fait vrai, sorti du camboui , des personnages comme j' :love:


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2008)

C'est certain que Jacques, lorsqu'il avait une bonne voiture, faisait le spectacle et avait des c...

Dommage que l'ego démesuré de son coach, lui a foutu en l'air sa carrière. Mais bon...  


[YOUTUBE]404UQVcDYnI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]V8eCCkZZZZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caramel au beurre salé (13 Avril 2008)

sylko a dit:


> C'est certain que Jacques, lorsqu'il avait une bonne voiture......
> 
> Dommage que l'ego démesuré de son coach, lui a foutu en l'air sa carrière. Mais bon...



T'es certain que c'est l'égo démesuré de son coach et non le sien ?????   Ha oui je sais depuis longtemps que sur ce fil il y a des nostalgiques de Villeneuve.... pas moi...


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2008)

Caramel au beurre salé a dit:


> T'es certain que c'est l'égo démesuré de son coach et non le sien ?????   Ha oui je sais depuis longtemps que sur ce fil il y a des nostalgiques de Villeneuve.... pas moi...



Non, je connais personnellement les deux. Depuis très longtemps. Avant même qu'ils collaborent ensemble. L'aventure de l'écurie BAR a été le début de la fin.

Les plus grandes portes étaient ouvertes à Jacques, mais non, Craig voulait donner des leçons à tout le monde. Chez BAR, avant même la première course, il s'était déjà engueulé avec le meilleur constructeur de chassis au monde.


----------



## Alex666 (13 Avril 2008)

Caramel au beurre salé a dit:


> T'es certain que c'est l'égo démesuré de son coach et non le sien ?????   Ha oui je sais depuis longtemps que sur ce fil il y a des nostalgiques de Villeneuve.... pas moi...



on parle de Jacques et pas de Gilles au cas ou.. et c'est ton avis ok on a le notre...

on parlait surtout de mecs qui ont dans le ventre et qui véhicule l'image de la F1 comme on l'aime, après chacun donne sont ressenti sur les pilotes, mais la les images parlent d'elles même non? relis depuis la vidéo du duel Villeneuve/arnoux à dijon 1979 tu devrais aimer


----------



## Caramel au beurre salé (13 Avril 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Non, je connais personnellement les deux. Depuis très longtemps. Avant même qu'ils collaborent ensemble. L'aventure de l'écurie BAR a été le début de la fin.
> 
> Les plus grandes portes étaient ouvertes à Jacques, mais non, Craig voulait donner des leçons à tout le monde. Chez BAR, avant même la première course, il s'était déjà engueulé avec le meilleur constructeur de chassis au monde.



J'ignorais cela. Merci Sylko





Alex666 a dit:


> on parle de Jacques et pas de Gilles au cas ou.. et c'est ton avis ok on a le notre...
> 
> on parlait surtout de mecs qui ont dans le ventre et qui véhicule l'image de la F1 comme on l'aime, après chacun donne sont ressenti sur les pilotes, mais la les images parlent d'elles même non? relis depuis la vidéo du duel Villeneuve/arnoux à dijon 1979 tu devrais aimer



 T'inquiétes pas je ne confonds pas le père et le fils    

Quant aux avis des uns et des autres je respecte. J'ai en effet visionné la vidéo dont tu parles et c'est vrai que j'ai bien apprécié.. maintenant je t'avoue que l'homme Villeneuve m'a toujours semblé particulièrement antipathique.. mais tu ne peux pas plaire à tout le monde.


----------



## sylko (13 Avril 2008)

Caramel au beurre salé a dit:


> J'ignorais cela. Merci Sylko
> T'inquiétes pas je ne confonds pas le père et le fils
> 
> Quant aux avis des uns et des autres je respecte. J'ai en effet visionné la vidéo dont tu parles et c'est vrai que j'ai bien apprécié.. maintenant je t'avoue que l'homme Villeneuve m'a toujours semblé particulièrement antipathique.. mais tu ne peux pas plaire à tout le monde.



C'est l'image que les gens perçoivent de lui par les médias. Mais je peux t'assurer que Jacques est un chic gars, qui n'a jamais aimé les courbettes et les mondalités. Il a toujours eu un esprit rebelle et n'a jamais eu la langue dans sa poche pour dénoncer les magouilles.
C'est peut-être à cause de ça, qu'il n'était pas apprécié par certains.
Il est très solitaire, mais il vit toujours ses passions à fond. Même dans la musique, malgré les railleries.


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> POur ceux qui se sont abonnés à mon calendrier iCal Formula One, vous aurez noté que j'ai mis des liens permettant d'afficher le circuit de chaque Grand Prix via GoogleMaps
> (comme celui de Bahrein par exemple)
> 
> Mais il me manque le circuit de Shangai et celui du Mont Fuji au Japon.
> ...


 
Ca y est... ces 2 circuits ont été identifiés et les URL permettant de les afficher dans GoogleMaps ajoutées à mon iCal Formula One
(par contre ce sont des zones pour lesquelles les images satellite sont partiellement en basse résolution)

Shangai

MOnt Fuji


----------



## Alex666 (14 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca y est... ces 2 circuits ont été identifiés et les URL permettant de les afficher dans GoogleMaps ajoutées à mon iCal Formula One
> (par contre ce sont des zones pour lesquelles les images satellite sont partiellement en basse résolution)
> 
> Shangai
> ...



Beau travail tout de même


----------



## doudou83 (14 Avril 2008)

Une récompense pour le "grand" *Robert Kubica * 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8308.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca y est... ces 2 circuits ont été identifiés et les URL permettant de les afficher dans GoogleMaps ajoutées à mon iCal Formula One
> (par contre ce sont des zones pour lesquelles les images satellite sont partiellement en basse résolution)
> 
> Shangai
> ...



Tiens, pour fêter ça, je vous offre un tour du mont Fuji (c'est du XVid, 20 Mo chaque), accrochez vous, c'est moi qui conduit :affraid: (bon, j'ai pas pu avoir une voiture de cette année, j'ai du me contenter d'une de 2004 :rateau.

Pis, tenez, le même en caméra embarquée


----------



## doudou83 (14 Avril 2008)

cela ne s'affiche pô     (erreur 404 document non trouvé)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> cela ne s'affiche pô     (erreur 404 document non trouvé)



Recommence, c'est corrigé !


----------



## Alex666 (14 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Recommence, c'est corrigé !



ça ne marche ni sur safari ni sur FF :hein: 

ça les fait même planter... tu essaies de t'emparer de ma machine à distance ? 

peut-etre faut-il tomber le fichier ? allez un dernier essais







Alex666 a dit:


> peut-etre faut-il tomber le fichier ?




oui c'est tout à fais ça


----------



## Caramel au beurre salé (14 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Une récompense pour le "grand" *Robert Kubica *
> http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8308.html



  Un p'tit gars qui monte....   Merci Doudou  :love:


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, pour fêter ça, je vous offre un tour du mont Fuji (c'est du XVid, 20 Mo chaque), accrochez vous, c'est moi qui conduit :affraid: (bon, j'ai pas pu avoir une voiture de cette année, j'ai du me contenter d'une de 2004 :rateau.
> 
> Pis, tenez, le même en caméra embarquée



Non mais ho, c'est quoi ça ? Tu veux que je te fasse un film de Pole Position sur Atari aussi ? 

On veut du vrai !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Non mais ho, c'est quoi ça ? Tu veux que je te fasse un film de Pole Position sur Atari aussi ?
> 
> On veut du vrai !!!



Ziva, après, on compare le réalisme ! 

Maintenant, si tu me fournis la bagnole et prend en charge les frais de déplacement et de séjour, là, je dis pas ...


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ziva, après, on compare le réalisme !
> 
> Maintenant, si tu me fournis la bagnole et prend en charge les frais de déplacement et de séjour, là, je dis pas ...



Tu crois pas si bien dire. Top réalisme !!!

[YOUTUBE]Om84Zc4-KcQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

Et un tour à fond !!!!

[YOUTUBE]WfasFGBhbEM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et un tour à fond !!!!



J'adore le bruit des pneus qui crissent dans les virages, on dirait les dialogues de Jacques Villeret, quand il fait l'extra terrestre, dans la soupe au choux 

En tout cas, moi, c'était bien un tour du "mont Fuji", même si le tien fait plus réaliste point de vue graphisme, le circuit est bidon Pis moi, ch'suis resté sur la piste, moi !


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'adore le bruit des pneus qui crissent dans les virages, on dirait les dialogues de Jacques Villeret, quand il fait l'extra terrestre, dans la soupe au choux
> 
> En tout cas, moi, c'était bien un tour du "mont Fuji", même si le tien fait plus réaliste point de vue graphisme, le circuit est bidon Pis moi, ch'suis resté sur la piste, moi !



J'ai encore ce jeu en module pour mon TI99/4A. Il tourne toujours nickel


----------



## Alex666 (14 Avril 2008)

Le circuit Fuji par Kubica himself

[YOUTUBE]fp5xXTVfUYE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Caramel au beurre salé (15 Avril 2008)

Je t'ai trouvé Pascal :

[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Text[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Text[/FONT]​




[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Image[/FONT]​
L'antre du modéraptor
Pascal 77Ici, je suis ici​ [FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Image[/FONT]​
L'antre du modéraptor
Pascal 77Ici, je suis ici​


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2008)

Alors un petit pronostic pour Barcelone ?


----------



## Alex666 (20 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Alors un petit pronostic pour Barcelone ?



non


----------



## melaure (20 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> non



pas plus !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2008)

Caramel au beurre salé a dit:


> Je t'ai trouvé Pascal :



Ben, t'as pas du avoir beaucoup de mal 

Et tu sais pas tout, en plus, mes racines sont près de chez toi (ma famille est originaire de St Gérand, entre Pontivy et Loudéac), et j'ai rencontré la femme de ma vie à la frontière orientale de la Bretagne (quartier de Montparnasse à Paris) dans une boite qui s'appelait ... Le Caramel


----------



## melaure (20 Avril 2008)

Première victoire d'une femme en IndyCar

Bon en F1 on a déjà eu un noir l'an dernier. Une femme dans 15 ans ? 


P.S. : et ne citez pas Giovanna Amati, elle ne s'est jamais qualifiée ...


----------



## La mouette (20 Avril 2008)

Ben alors ces histoires de contraintes physiques machin-chose, c'étaient du flan?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Première victoire d'une femme en IndyCar
> 
> Bon en F1 on a déjà eu un noir l'an dernier. Une femme dans 15 ans ?
> 
> ...



Ruth Leader ?


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Alors un petit pronostic pour Barcelone ?





Ben pourquoi ?


----------



## Alex666 (20 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Ben pourquoi ?





PARCE QUE !


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2008)

Un prono pour Barcelone ? bin wouiii *BMW *pourquoi ?????    (j'en rêve mais bon....)


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> PARCE QUE !



:mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Un prono pour Barcelone ? bin wouiii *BMW *pourquoi ?????    (j'en rêve mais bon....)





Pourquoi pas, elles ont fait un bon résultat à Bahrein, mais bon les Ferrari sont un ton en dessus. A suivre


----------



## doudou83 (21 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> les Ferrari sont un ton en dessus. A suivre



Ah bon tu trouves.....


----------



## melaure (21 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ah bon tu trouves.....



Laisse c'est un tifosi, tu ne peux pas discuter avec cette espèce


----------



## Alex666 (21 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Laisse c'est un tifosi, tu ne peux pas discuter avec cette espèce





`surtout que depuis *cette voiture* on a rien fait de mieux (o putinconva lol)


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> `surtout que depuis *cette voiture* on a rien fait de mieux (o putinconva lol)



Je vois pas le rapport entre Tifosi et cette voiture (vu ton humour je pense que tu vas me répondre qu'il n'y en a pas  ), pour ce qui est de la Tyrell P34 (je crois....:rose: ) Jarier disait d'elle qu'elle était inconduisible...


----------



## Alex666 (21 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport entre Tifosi et cette voiture (vu ton humour je pense que tu vas me répondre qu'il n'y en a pas  ), pour ce qui est de la Tyrell P34 (je crois....:rose: ) Jarier disait d'elle qu'elle était inconduisible...




Ton post à lui seul l'explique


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Ton post à lui seul l'explique



bravo


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Avril 2008)

Ah!

Si il y a un tifosi, il faut que je revienne mettre des mots à la suite les uns des autres pour lui expliquer...
ça va être long et fastidieux, il va me bouler rouge, et je vais encore devoir être très désagréable... c'est lassant...

*Mais bon :* *ICI, MÔSSIEUR, ON PARLE DE F1, PAS D'ÉCURIE DE TRICHEUR...  *


----------



## melaure (21 Avril 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Ah!
> 
> Si il y a un tifosi, il faut que je revienne mettre des mots à la suite les uns des autres pour lui expliquer...
> ça va être long et fastidieux, il va me bouler rouge, et je vais encore devoir être très désagréable... c'est lassant...
> ...



+1, +10, +100, +1000, +1000000 ...


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2008)

bon, prochain troll : &#8220;sortie de piste&#8221;*


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Ah!
> 
> Si il y a un tifosi, il faut que je revienne mettre des mots à la suite les uns des autres pour lui expliquer...
> ça va être long et fastidieux, il va me bouler rouge, et je vais encore devoir être très désagréable... c'est lassant...
> ...





Ben quoi, je parle pas de Mac Laren, moi !


----------



## doudou83 (22 Avril 2008)

Bon , on passe à autre chose........
une news qui va faire plaisir à SYLKO  
*Seb BUEMI*


----------



## doudou83 (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour les gens !   Quelques données avant le GP d'Espagne 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8367.html


----------



## Amalcrex (24 Avril 2008)

En gros celui qui aura la pole aura 90% de chance de gagner...


----------



## Alex666 (24 Avril 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> En gros celui qui aura la pole aura 90% de chance de gagner...



hors sujet: ton avatar c'est parce que tu aimes la marque, que tu l'utilises, tu bosses pour eux? les trois à la fois ? répond moi en mp si tu veux.



je le trouve chiant ce circuit hormis la partie des 2 derniers virages, ligne droite et 2 premiers virages, vivement le 25 mai la le poleman à 99% de chance de gagner ou de tout perdre


----------



## Amalcrex (24 Avril 2008)

Qu'est-ce que mon avatar a avoir là dedans ??? 
A voir ce qu'il est indiqué sur ce site, les polemen des années précédentes gagnaient 9/10 la course...
Pour ce qui est de la chance de tout perdre ou de tout gagner, je fais moi-même du sport auto alors je connais les risques


----------



## Alex666 (24 Avril 2008)

bon répond plutôt, tu vois pas que j'ai écrit "hors sujet" juste avant?


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Avril 2008)

Sorry j'avais pas fait attention  il se fait tard il faut croire...
Juste que j'aime bien cette marque, et que je l'utilise (autoradio, lecteurs cd DJ, ...) qualité, design, robustesse, technologie, ... mais prix


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> bon répond plutôt, tu vois pas que j'ai écrit "hors sujet" juste avant?


Maintenant que je te relis je me dis que je suis vraiment fatigué, d'ailleurs je vais pas tarder à y aller 
Tu me demandais ça par curiosité ?


----------



## Alex666 (25 Avril 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Maintenant que je te relis je me dis que je suis vraiment fatigué, d'ailleurs je vais pas tarder à y aller
> Tu me demandais ça par curiosité ?



tout à fait merci d'y avoir répondu


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2008)

2eme libre à Barcelone. Raikhonen en 1er avec derrière.....les deux Renault  
A votre avis, elles ont fait de sérieux progrès où c'est de l'esbrouf d'essai libre ?


----------



## doudou83 (25 Avril 2008)

Attendons les qualifs ....


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Attendons les qualifs ....


Tout à fait. Ne jamais se prononcer avant des essais 'officiels' 

Alex666 >>> De rien avec plaisir


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2008)

C'est pourquoi j'avais précisé "esbroufe d'essai libre". Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous, on verra demain.


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Avril 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Attendons les qualifs ....



C'est en effet la moitié de la vérité. Nous allons donc voir notamment ce que la nouvelle Renault a dans le bide.


----------



## sylko (26 Avril 2008)

En GP2, le fils de mon garagiste partira de la 10e ligne. Alors qu'il avait le 5e temps des qualifs, il a été éjecté de la piste par un autre concurrent. Ah, ces jeunes...  
Il n'a malheureusement pu accomplir que 5 tours. Il devrait normalement remonter dans les points dans la course d'aujourd'hui.

Quand au petit-fils de mon voisin, il devrait aussi se retrouver aux avants-postes, malgré des qualifs difficiles. (11e temps).

Voilà, voilà...


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2008)

Bourdais 6 eme de la 3eme séance libre !


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

Les essais libres ça veut pas dire grand chose


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Les essais libres ça veut pas dire grand chose



Je sais, mais il y a si peu de Français en F1 que la perf. même batarde  de celui qui y est et à remarquer non ?


----------



## Alex666 (26 Avril 2008)

bon dans 5min vous aurez de quoi vous déchaîner les fans de F1


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

Ben là ça devient assez consternant. 
Guettez des perf. qui n'en sont pas, sous prétexte de nationalité... 

Il reste la natation ...


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Ben là ça devient assez consternant.
> Guettez des perf. qui n'en sont pas, sous prétexte de nationalité...
> 
> Il reste la natation ...



Je suppose que vu que tu es modo tu as forcément raison ? C'est ça non ?  


Enfin passons  

Pôle pour Raikhonen et deuxième place pour Alonso (balle santé des Renault  ).


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

Ou alors ( traduction) :

Bravo les Italiens, ils sont fort avec un Finlandais, les Espagnols limitent la casse sur une voiture Française.
C'est une vision du sport qui en est une comme les autres.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Ou alors ( traduction) :
> 
> Bravo les Italiens, ils sont fort avec un Finlandais, les Espagnols limitent la casse sur une voiture Française.
> C'est une vision du sport qui en est une comme les autres.




J'ai pas mieux compris !  Mais comme je suis Ferrariste et Français c'est peut-être compréhensible ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Avril 2008)

J'imagine sans peine tes années de galère avec Alesi à bord de la Ferrari   

Je compatis


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Avril 2008)

La R28 est de retour tant mieux, tant que ça fait reculer Hamilton des premières place
Bourdais en battant c'est bien, et béhème encore dans le coup
Vivement demain


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> J'imagine sans peine tes années de galère avec Alesi à bord de la Ferrari
> 
> Je compatis


----------



## sylko (27 Avril 2008)

Comme je l'avais écrit hier, superbes remontées de Romain Grosjean, 11e sur la grille, termine 5e et Sébastien Buemi parti en fond de grille (20e) et fini dans ses roues (7e). Aujourd'hui, lors du sprint, Romain a  été pénalisé d'un "drive through" et a dû laisser la victoire (13e),  tandis que Sébastien s'est emparé de la 2e place derrière Kobayashi. 

C'est bien parti 

Classement (2/19): 1. Parente 11. 2. Senna 11. 3. Pantano 9. 4. Kobayashi 8. 5. Buemi 7. 6. Zuber 6. 7. Grosjean 4

Et maintenant, place à la F1


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2008)

Bon ben, doublé de Scuderia  ! Et belle course parait-il,  j'ai bricolé toute l'aprés-midi donc je l'ai pas vu et vous vous en pensez quoi de cette course ?


----------



## Alex666 (27 Avril 2008)

ben nan course pourri a ce qu'il parait (j'ai vu les 6 derniers tours...) renault moteur cassé... retour de renault possible selon bourdais himself à confirmer en turquie:mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (27 Avril 2008)

Ahrrrr du rouge devant.....  le grand *Robert *au pied du podium  *Renault   *on va dire en progression , grosse sortie pour *Kovalainen* et dommage pour *Seb Bourdais *. Allez ,on tourne la page au suivant......


----------



## La mouette (27 Avril 2008)

1     K. Räikkönen     Ferrari         1:38:19.051
2     F. Massa     Ferrari         + 3.228
3     L. Hamilton     McLaren         + 4.187
4     R. Kubica     BMW         + 5.694
5     M. Webber     Red Bull         + 35.938
6     J. Button     Honda         + 53.010
7     K. Nakajima     Williams         + 58.244
8     J. Trulli     Toyota         + 59.435
9     N. Heidfeld     BMW         + 1:03.073
10     G. Fisichella     Force India F1         + 1 tours
11     T. Glock     Toyota         + 1 tours
12     D. Coulthard     Red Bull         + 1 tours
13     T. Sato     Super Aguri         + 1 tours


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2008)

J'ai bien peur que les prochains GP soit un remake de celui-ci  .


----------



## melaure (27 Avril 2008)

Je n'ai pu regarder que la fin du grand prix et j'ai une file de voiture se suivre jusqu'à l'arrivé. Tranquilos. Il n'y a en pas un seul qui a essayer de doubler celui qui était devant.

Donc ultra-chiant.

On est pas prêt de revoir les années Prost, Senna, Mansell et Schumi au début ...

Les règlements changent, le coté sportif reste absent ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai pu regarder que la fin du grand prix et j'ai une file de voiture se suivre jusqu'à l'arrivé. Tranquilos. Il n'y a en pas un seul qui a essayer de doubler celui qui était devant.
> 
> Donc ultra-chiant.
> 
> ...



Mmmm ... Je ne suis pas certain de partager ton analyse, et je ne pense pas que, pour prendre le premier fait qui me vienne à l'esprit, Fisico et Heidfeld ne me contrediront, par exemple


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

J'ai regardé la course entière et je ne partage pas trop vos avis. D'accord il y a eu beaucoup d'abandons pour diverses raisons (moteur, accrochages, crevaisons, ...) mais il y a eu également du combat!

Pour terminer, je confirme ce que Pascal dit, Heidfeld ou Fisichella ont donné du spectacle 

En tout cas chapeau aux Ferraris et on a eu quand même un moment de panique pour Kovalainen 
(pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant : violente sortie après crevaison qui a conduit au déjantement du pneu avant gauche)


----------



## Trompe la Mort (27 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> J'ai bien peur que les prochains GP soit un remake de celui-ci  .



Trois écuries en 5 secondes d'écart au bout d'une heure et demie, Renault qui a fait des progrès impressionnants, les quatre premiers qui attaquent jusqu'au bout, de belles bagarres de milieu de classement, un miraculé, il était pas si mal ce grand prix...

C'est clair que Bourdais et les 2 Renault qui finissent pas la course c'est un peu rageant, surtout de pas voir Alonso se battre devant son public, mais bon, on sait maintenant qu'on a six pilotes qui peuvent gagner des courses, on a connu pire comme saison de F1...


----------



## Amalcrex (27 Avril 2008)

Exactement, et puis, jusqu'à sa casse moteur, Alonso était pas si mal que ça tout de même


----------



## Alex666 (28 Avril 2008)

Je comprend ce que veut dire melaure, c'est pas vraiment contre ce grand prix apparemment moyen (dans la moyenne hein) mais du spectacle minable généralisé tant que la F1 n'aura pas trouvé un vrai règlement, des pilotes sans compromis et de vrai combat de bout en bout (même si c'est difficile aujourd'hui au vue des circuits, des sponsors...)

on en revient tj aux même constatations citées maintes fois plus haut dans ce fil ou l'on attend l'étincelle qui allumera la magie des courses mythique. pour ceux qui n'aurait pas idée relisez les 3-4 dernières page de ce post et regardez les vidéos vous verrez à quoi ressemble une course palpitante, avec du suspense de la gagne de la folie, du vrai spectacle des vrais dépassements couillus ( pas comme aujourd'hui ou il faut attendre qu'un type moyen rentre dans un mur de pneu pour créer l'événement) la course automobile permet un autre spectacle que celui de ces dernières années et c'est ce que nous voulons, pas d'une course fadasse


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Je comprend ce que veut dire melaure, c'est pas vraiment contre ce grand prix apparemment moyen (dans la moyenne hein) mais du spectacle minable généralisé tant que la F1 n'aura pas trouvé un vrai règlement, des pilotes sans compromis et de vrai combat de bout en bout (même si c'est difficile aujourd'hui au vue des circuits, des sponsors...)
> 
> on en revient tj aux même constatations citées maintes fois plus haut dans ce fil ou l'on attend l'étincelle qui allumera la magie des courses mythique. pour ceux qui n'aurait pas idée relisez les 3-4 dernières page de ce post et regardez les vidéos vous verrez à quoi ressemble une course palpitante, avec du suspense de la gagne de la folie, du vrai spectacle des vrais dépassements couillus ( pas comme aujourd'hui ou il faut attendre qu'un type moyen rentre dans un mur de pneu pour créer l'événement) la course automobile permet un autre spectacle que celui de ces dernières années et c'est ce que nous voulons, pas d'une course fadasse



+1


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Je comprend ce que veut dire melaure, c'est pas vraiment contre ce grand prix apparemment moyen (dans la moyenne hein) mais du spectacle minable généralisé tant que la F1 n'aura pas trouvé un vrai règlement, des pilotes sans compromis et de vrai combat de bout en bout (même si c'est difficile aujourd'hui au vue des circuits, des sponsors...)
> 
> on en revient tj aux même constatations citées maintes fois plus haut dans ce fil ou l'on attend l'étincelle qui allumera la magie des courses mythique. pour ceux qui n'aurait pas idée relisez les 3-4 dernières page de ce post et regardez les vidéos vous verrez à quoi ressemble une course palpitante, avec du suspense de la gagne de la folie, du vrai spectacle des vrais dépassements couillus ( pas comme aujourd'hui ou il faut attendre qu'un type moyen rentre dans un mur de pneu pour créer l'événement) la course automobile permet un autre spectacle que celui de ces dernières années et c'est ce que nous voulons, pas d'une course fadasse



C'est vrai que cette époque ou il y avait un ou deux blessés graves par course et trois ou quatre pilotes tués ou définitivement estropiés par saison, c'était le bon temps ... :mouais:


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai que cette époque ou il y avait un ou deux blessés graves par course et trois ou quatre pilotes tués ou définitivement estropiés par saison, c'était le bon temps ... :mouais:



Bon d'abord comme je l'ai dit j'ai vu le dernier tiers de la course et il était bien triste, mais peut-être qu'avant c'était bien ...

Ensuite tu exagères, il n'y aurait pas eu assez de pilote pour continuer en F1 ... 
Le problème à l'époque n'était pas la combativité des pilotes qui était bien meilleure qu'aujourd'hui mais la sécurité des voitures qui n'était pas au même niveau.

Mais si tu préfères une f1 aseptisée comme aujourd'hui et voir un train de voiture dont l'ordre ne se modifie que par pace-car, ravitaillement, accident ou défaillance technique, c'est ton choix.

Perso je préférerais que les premiers se soient doublés l'un l'autre 3, 4, 10 fois à couteau tiré comme je l'ai souvent vu en IndyCart (bien pour ça que le titre de F1 est usurpé) ou la F1 il y a si longtemps ... On voit bien qu'il n'y a plus que des pilotes "raisonnables" en piste, qui suivent des consignes crachées par des ordinateurs. Tout est calculé sur un rythme constant, il n'y a plus d'action.

Mais c'est la F1 anglaise (les ricains privilégient le sport, eux  ) depuis plus de 10 ans donc l'insipidité est de rigueur (comme leur bouffe)   

Balestre, tu nous manques ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ensuite tu exagères, il n'y aurait pas eu assez de pilote pour continuer en F1 ...



Tu veux que je te fasse une liste ? Même en partant seulement depuis la mort de Jim Clark, il y a eu plus de morts et de définitivement estropiés qu'il n'y a eu d'inscrits en F1 ces 5 dernières années !



melaure a dit:


> Le problème à l'époque n'était pas la combativité des pilotes qui était bien meilleure qu'aujourd'hui mais la sécurité des voitures qui n'était pas au même niveau.



Mauvaise analyse, le problème aujourd'hui, n'est pas la combativité des pilotes, qui n'a guère changée, mais la performance des voitures, t'as qu'à voir Bourdais, tu crois vraiment qu'il en "veut moins" en F1 qu'en Champ Car ? 

À l'époque, il n'était pas rare d'avoir quatre ou cinq pilotes et trois ou quatre constructeurs encore en lice pour les championnats à deux grands prix de la fin, tant les écarts de performance entre les voitures étaient faibles, aujourd'hui, essaie donc de dépasser une Ferrari au volant d'une Toro Rosso ou même d'une Honda !

échange les baquets entre les premiers et les derniers du classement, tu vas voir à quelle vitesse il va se modifier, le classement !



melaure a dit:


> Mais si tu préfères une f1 aseptisée comme aujourd'hui et voir un train de voiture dont l'ordre ne se modifie que par pace-car, ravitaillement, accident ou défaillance technique, c'est ton choix.
> 
> Perso je préférerais que les premiers se soient doublés l'un l'autre 3, 4, 10 fois à couteau tiré comme je l'ai souvent vu en IndyCart (bien pour ça que le titre de F1 est usurpé) ou la F1 il y a si longtemps ... On voit bien qu'il n'y a plus que des pilotes "raisonnables" en piste, qui suivent des consignes crachées par des ordinateurs. Tout est calculé sur un rythme constant, il n'y a plus d'action.
> 
> Mais c'est la F1 anglaise (les ricains privilégient le sport, eux  ) depuis plus de 10 ans donc l'insipidité est de rigueur (comme leur bouffe)



Tu veux dire ces courses sur un petit rond (bon d'accord ... Ovale) ou trente type se font et se refont l'aspi à cinq ou six de front (la piste est presque aussi large qu'elle est longue) sur 150 tours, et ou on arrête tout à la première goutte de pluie ? :mouais:



melaure a dit:


> Balestre, tu nous manques ...



Pas vraiment, non, mais pas pour les raisons qui sous-tendent ce débat


----------



## doudou83 (28 Avril 2008)

Les chiffres du week end 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8439.html

*ALLEZ BMW....!*


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux que je te fasse une liste ? Même en partant seulement depuis la mort de Jim Clark, il y a eu plus de morts et de définitivement estropiés qu'il n'y a eu d'inscrits en F1 ces 5 dernières années !



Forcément si comptes les gens qui ont eu un ongle incarné ...  





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mauvaise analyse, le problème aujourd'hui, n'est pas la combativité des pilotes, qui n'a guère changée, mais la performance des voitures, t'as qu'à voir Bourdais, tu crois vraiment qu'il en "veut moins" en F1 qu'en Champ Car ?
> 
> À l'époque, il n'était pas rare d'avoir quatre ou cinq pilotes et trois ou quatre constructeurs encore en lice pour les championnats à deux grands prix de la fin, tant les écarts de performance entre les voitures étaient faibles, aujourd'hui, essaie donc de dépasser une Ferrari au volant d'une Toro Rosso ou même d'une Honda !
> 
> échange les baquets entre les premiers et les derniers du classement, tu vas voir à quelle vitesse il va se modifier, le classement !



Je ne dis pas le contraire pour l'ensemble des teams. Néanmoins pour les 3 ou 4 premiers team, ce que je dis est vrai. Et même entre les deux pilotes Ferrari, si on avait Prost/Senna dans l'équipe, il se mettrait sur la gu.... dès qu'ils pourraient. Alors que là Raïkonnen et Massa c'est promenade tranquille du dimanche et surtout on ne roule pas trop prêt l'un de l'autre ...




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire ces courses sur un petit rond (bon d'accord ... Ovale) ou trente type se font et se refont l'aspi à cinq ou six de front (la piste est presque aussi large qu'elle est longue) sur 150 tours, et ou on arrête tout à la première goutte de pluie ? :mouais:



Manifestement tu n'a PAS DU TOUT SUIVI le CART ces dernières années. En particulier avec Bourdais. Il n'y avait PLUS UN SEUL ovale ces dernières saisons !!! Les ovales n'étaient présent que dans la catégorie concurrente, l'IRL.

Cette année il y a fusion, du coup ça devrait remixer. Mais franchement là aussi, tu es médisant et tu ne dois pas regarder souvent car j'ai vu des courses sur ovale 1000 fois plus passionnantes que de regarder le train-train de la F1 faire tchou tchou tranquillement ...

C'est pour ça que je peux dire que la F1 est chiante, après avoir vu 15 ans de monoplaces aux US ... Pourtant j'espère chaque année que ça va changer mais tant qu'il y aura les deux clowns anglais à la tête de la F1, je crois que c'est foutu ...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas vraiment, non, mais pas pour les raisons qui sous-tendent ce débat



Pour le coté non-sportif, je ne suis pas au courant ... Je retiens juste que dans les années 80 la F1 c'était du sport.


----------



## doudou83 (28 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je retiens juste que dans les années 80 la F1 c'était du sport.



Et oui du vrai sport !!!  Militons pour un retour au levier de vitesses ,suppression de toute l'électronique et......place au talent des pilotes !:love:


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Avril 2008)

De l'espoir pour la R28, les Rouges toujours très fort et l'écurie à l'Etoile qui marque le pas. Notre polonais de service (j'laime bien celui là) encore bien placé, c'est bon pour béhème Enfin, pas de bol pour Seb Bourdais  sacré garnement de Piquet !!!

OUI à la suppression de l'électronique ​


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Avril 2008)

Tjs oui à la suppression de l'électronique 
Moi je dis, attendons les courses suivantes, et puis, fin de saison c'est toujours beaucoup plus palpitant, équipier ou pas


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2008)

Le règlement 2009, prévoit la baisse des appuis aero, donc moins de trainé et donc dépassement (théoriquement) plus facile. Ré-introduction des slicks "lisses" connaissez vous les dimensions prévues, est ce que ce sera les mêmes que cette année ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Alors les pleureuses ?
Les vilains tricheurs rouges font encore rien qu'à vous embêter ?
Z'étiez déjà tout contents que l'autre soit en deuxième place avec sa clio campus et son litre d'essence, et z'êtes tout déçus qu'il se soit garé sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence comme un pauvre ouvrier en panne sur la nationale 7 ?



C'est dur hein ?


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Alors les pleureuses ?
> Les vilains tricheurs rouges font encore rien qu'à vous embêter ?
> Z'étiez déjà tout contents que l'autre soit en deuxième place avec sa clio campus et son litre d'essence, et z'êtes tout déçus qu'il se soit garé sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence comme un pauvre ouvrier en panne sur la nationale 7 ?
> 
> ...



Fait le cake, mais un jour la techno allemande viendra à bout des tricheurs et de la FIA complice     

Quand à Renault, facile de tirer sur un mort ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!

Depuis le premier sacre de Schumacher je peux me permettre de faire le cake mon 4 quarts&#8230; La technologie allemande, c'est pas de ça dont tu parlais ?

Et puis regarde ! Même le patron de la FIA, c'est de la techno teutonne ! Dans son film de _vacances_ il parle allemand


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!
> 
> Depuis le premier sacre de Schumacher je peux me permettre de faire le cake mon 4 quarts La technologie allemande, c'est pas de ça dont tu parlais ?
> 
> Et puis regarde ! Même le patron de la FIA, c'est de la techno teutonne ! Dans son film de _vacances_ il parle allemand



Le premier sacre de Schumacher c'était pas sur Ford ? Et le deuxième sur Renault ?  

Il était invité à la fête du patron ?


----------



## Trompe la Mort (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!
> 
> Depuis le premier sacre de Schumacher je peux me permettre de faire le cake mon 4 quarts La technologie allemande, c'est pas de ça dont tu parlais ?
> 
> Et puis regarde ! Même le patron de la FIA, c'est de la techno teutonne ! Dans son film de _vacances_ il parle allemand



Tiens, un supporter de Ferrari !
T'as quoi comme Fiat ? Une Ritmo ou une Uno ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Le premier sacre de Schumacher c'était pas sur Ford ? Et le deuxième sur Renault ?
> 
> Il était invité à la fête du patron ?


Il a prêté sa caméra, oui


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Tiens, un supporter de Ferrari !
> T'as quoi comme Fiat ? Une Ritmo ou une Uno ?


Toi, t'as pas le droit de me parler. Moins de 100 posts, t'es trop fragile, tu risques de perdre ton compte&#8230;

Quand tu auras conduit autant de ferrari que moi, tu pourras peut-être représenter un quelconque intérêt. Et encore&#8230; faudra que tu n'en aies pas cassé.


----------



## doudou83 (28 Avril 2008)

Houlala c'est top chaud ce soir !!!! :love:
*Allez BMWWWWWWWW  !!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Joyeux anniversaire tiens, tant que tu y es !


----------



## Trompe la Mort (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Toi, t'as pas le droit de me parler. Moins de 100 posts, t'es trop fragile, tu risques de perdre ton compte



Plaît-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Ouais. Tu sais faire la différence entre moins de 100 et plus de 100 mais tu confonds Ferrari et Fiat&#8230; Change rien.

:sleep:


----------



## r0m1 (28 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais. Tu sais faire la différence entre moins de 100 et plus de 100 mais tu confonds Ferrari et Fiat Change rien.
> 
> :sleep:



Youpi on le retrouve !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Ouais ben profite-s-en bien, ça va pas durer


----------



## Nephou (29 Avril 2008)

Comme ça&#8230; en passant : vous pouvez vraiment pas vous empêcher de foncer sur le moindre truc rouge qu&#8217;on vous agite sous le nez ?
_
P.S. :  sacre Backy_

M'enfin continuez : changez rien.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Mais ne désamorce pas tout merde !!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (29 Avril 2008)

Rhôôô t'aurai quelque chose contre un petit pompier à cette heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Dis donc ma douce ! C'est la première fois que tu me proposes la botte après minuit ! C'est le printemps ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Tiens, un supporter de Ferrari !
> T'as quoi comme Fiat ? Une Ritmo ou une Uno ?



Pô du tout, Môssieur Chaton fait son kakou avé les autos rouges, mais pas fou quand même, il roule en BM !


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pô du tout, Môssieur Chaton fait son kakou avé les autos rouges, mais pas fou quand même, il roule en BM !



MDR !!! C'est sur que si tu as pas envie de tomber en panne tous les 1000 km ou de passer à travers le plancher au bout de 4 ans ...


----------



## doudou83 (29 Avril 2008)

Kovalainen le "chanceux" ..... 
Quel accident ?


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Avril 2008)

Oula 27G et se souvenir de rien, il a vraiment de la chance!!!
C'est quand même énorme!
240km/h ça fait vite quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oula 27G et se souvenir de rien, il a vraiment de la chance!!!
> C'est quand même énorme!
> 240km/h ça fait vite quand même



Ben moi, en voiture, je n'ai eu qu'un seul accident (je veux dire "vrai accident, avec voiture détruite, et tout !). J'avais une quinzaine d'années, lors de ce qui devait être le dernier voyage de la P60 de mon père, j'écoutais la radio, à l'avant droite (à l'époque, pas de ceinture), et la nationale 4 défilait des deux cotés de la voiture, quand, sans transition, je me suis retrouvé à quatre pattes dans l'herbe, juste entre les deux montants de la barrière (ouverte) d'un champs (une pature, pour être précis). Je me relève, absolument indemne, et vois la voiture à douze/quinze mètres de moi, sur le bas côté, apparemment intacte, et mon père qui se relève en s'appuyant sur la malle arrière. Plus loin, sur la route, l'épave d'une 204 break rouge, dont l'avant est complètement écrasé, une femme, le visage en sang est allongée devant elle, sur la chaussée, et un homme est penché sur elle. Plus tard, j'ai appris qu'il nous avait percuté à 140 Km/h, la P60 à fait, sous le choc, un bond de 17 mètres sans toucher le sol, et en fin de course, est passée au dessus d'un petit muret d'environ trente cm de haut, sans le toucher. J'ai été éjecté par la portière avant droite, et mon père (qui conduisait l'Aronde) lui a été éjecté par la portière arrière gauche le dossier de son siège s'étant affaissé sous le choc.

Eh bien, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai aucun souvenir, ni du choc, ni des deux ou trois minutes qui l'ont précédé, ni de mon vol plané. Rien, nada, le vide total, directement de "assis sur la banquette" à "à quatres pattes dans l'herbe". Je ne suis donc pas étonné de ce qui lui arrive !

Comme quoi, ça arrive !


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Avril 2008)

Ah oui d'accord... Chouette témoignage!
En fait, j'ai appris ça quelque part, mais quand le corps encaisse de trop gros chocs, il ne permet pas à notre cerveau de les retenir... Heureusement pour nous!
C'est pourquoi personne n'a un souvenir quelconque de notre naissance, car il parait que c'est le choc le plus violent d'un humain! 
Ça a surement du être ton cas! Estime toi alors heureux de ne pas t'en souvenir 
Par contre, tu te pètes un doigt dans une portière de voiture (ça m'est arrivé récemment!), là tu *** des barres... 

PS : Qu'en est-il des autres passagers... ?


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2008)

En parlant d'accident, Stéphane Ortelli a aussi dû avoir la frayeur de sa vie, le week-end dernier à Monza. 

[YOUTUBE]Ftp2C9Y2Oj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2008)

Euh... Le pilote de l'Audi aussi.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2008)

Quel crash, résultat pour le pilote ?


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Quel crash, résultat pour le pilote ?



Il est sorti de l'hopital de Monza, le soir même, avec... une cheville cassée.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2008)

Sacré veinard !

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## sylko (30 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Sacré veinard !
> 
> Merci pour l'info.




Des news, sur son site. On peut même lui laisser un message. 

Le gars qui a tourné la vidéo ci-dessous lui en a laissé un sympa

[YOUTUBE]96h2w-TsgOY[/YOUTUBE]

Une autre vidéo plus longue

[YOUTUBE]0_yfiE9Esfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doudou83 (6 Mai 2008)

Le dieu argent n'est pas favorable à tout le monde !       exit *SUPER AGURI  *
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8477.html


----------



## melaure (6 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Le dieu argent n'est pas favorable à tout le monde !       exit *SUPER AGURI  *
> http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8477.html



Hé oui, la F1 est tellement chère ...

Et son nom est d'ailleurs usurpé car pour moi la discipline numéro 1 c'est le champcar/indycar. Au moins il y a du sport ! Et les budgets sont raisonnables, ce qui permet plus d'écuries et de compétition.

Le coté labo de la F1 est trop contraignant et ne génère que des années qui se ressemblent avec 2 ou 3 pilotes pour le titre ...

Par contre j'ai découvert la nouvelle discipline lançé par alesi dans le pays du moyen-orient, le Speedcar Series. Ca à l'air bien et chaud !!!


----------



## Alex666 (6 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Hé oui, la F1 est tellement chère ...
> 
> Et son nom est d'ailleurs usurpé car pour moi la discipline numéro 1 c'est le champcar/indycar. Au moins il y a du sport ! Et les budgets sont raisonnables, ce qui permet plus d'écuries et de compétition.



C'est un peu ce qui revient souvent dans les posts ici.

J'aime bien les championnats US mais honnetement les teams sont folklo pour moi ça reste la division 2 de la F1 ou même la 3. En Kart par exemple, il y a tout les we des courses de dingue mais ça reste du Kart.
Le problème des indy series, cart, champcar etc... c'est qu'ils n'ont même pas de freins en carbones, une aéro de daube (à peine mieux qu'une mclaren de 1984), des pilotes souvent à chier, alors ok il ya plus de spectacles mais aussi plus de bourdes de débutants et moins de Bourdais  ça fait des championnats gentillets, je prefere encore le nascar la au moins ça envois vraiment mais pour tout ce que l'on peut attendre d'une F1 les indi, cart, champcar... en sont encore très loin, Melaure ne t'emballe pas, il leur reste l'ovale qui reste chiant même si parfois ya des coup de génie à 400 Km/h



melaure a dit:


> Le coté labo de la F1 est trop contraignant et ne génère que des années qui se ressemblent avec 2 ou 3 pilotes pour le titre ...



à un moment donné les contrainte aérodynamique sont les même pour tous et les moteurs se valent, donc les top team sortes du lot, les autres font de la figuration et attendent leur tour, mais ça devrait aller ds le bon sens vu que les constructeurs commence à venir.


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2008)

Ce week end GP de Turquie....programme TV


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2008)

J'ai trouvé assez amusant le reportage de BFM TV sur "l'affaire Loeb" qui selon un membre de la FIA donnerait une mauvaise image du sport automobile, parce qu'il est mal rasé et mal coiffé. Par contre, comme le dit le reportage, il n'y a pas de problème avec le président de la FIA et ses orgies nazies ...

Encore une belle organisation. On comprend bien pourquoi la F1 est si ennuyante avec cette belle brochette de rigolos ... Tout est calibré comme chez McDo, c'est sur qu'on trouvera pas un Loeb ...

C'est dans la rubrique Info 360 de BFM TV du 7 mai 2008 (pas encore en ligne mais demain surement  )


----------



## Alex666 (8 Mai 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai trouvé assez amusant le reportage de BFM TV sur "l'affaire Loeb" qui selon un membre de la FIA donnerait une mauvaise image du sport automobile, parce qu'il est mal rasé et mal coiffé. Par contre, comme le dit le reportage, il n'y a pas de problème avec le président de la FIA et ses orgies nazies ...
> 
> Encore une belle organisation. On comprend bien pourquoi la F1 est si ennuyante avec cette belle brochette de rigolos ... Tout est calibré comme chez McDo, c'est sur qu'on trouvera pas un Loeb ...
> 
> C'est dans la rubrique Info 360 de BFM TV du 7 mai 2008 (pas encore en ligne mais demain surement  )



héhéhé c'est pas faut, sinon ton bfmtv et resté bloqué sur le 06/05 ! a croire que ça bosse pas le 8 mai... je l'ai trouvé ICI
c'est quand même énorme, si il y en à qui n'ont que ça à faire...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Mai 2008)

Tous des clown!!!  c'est pitoyable :mouais: 
pour les choses sérieuses c'est  *ICI *







Cherche pass VIP pour prendre photos (paddock) *GP deFrance* à Magny Cours


----------



## Alex666 (8 Mai 2008)

il y a même un widget F1 :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (10 Mai 2008)

ça va être chaud demain !! 
*La grille*

*Red Bull *mieux que *Renault* faut le faire !    au lieu de prendre le jeune *Piquet *, il aurait mieux fait d'embaucher *Seb Bourdais.....

ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!! 








*Cherche pass VIP pour prendre photos (paddock) *GP de France *à Magny Cours


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2008)

Encore une pôle toute rouge.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> ça va être chaud demain !!
> *La grille*



Y a une erreur, ou quoi, dans ton tableau     Le temps dont est crédité Bourdais en Q1 l'aurait placé devant Glock en Q2, et en première ligne (seconde position) en Q3


----------



## doudou83 (10 Mai 2008)

non ! il y a 5 éliminés au temps au Q1 ; donc exit Bourdais pour le Q2 !   
ensuite tu as encore 5 éliminés au temps et il reste 10 pilotes pour le Q3 
*ALLEZ BMW........*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> non ! il y a 5 éliminés au temps au Q1 ; donc exit Bourdais pour le Q2 !
> ensuite tu as encore 5 éliminés au temps et il reste 10 pilotes pour le Q3
> *ALLEZ BMW........*



T'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire : regarde le temps de Bourdais en Q1, s'il avait fait ce temps en Q3, en supposant qu'il y soit parvenu, ce chrono le mettait second sur la grille, en première ligne, c'est là qu'un truc m'échappe !


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire : regarde le temps de Bourdais en Q1, s'il avait fait ce temps en Q3, en supposant qu'il y soit parvenu, ce chrono le mettait second sur la grille, en première ligne, c'est là qu'un truc m'échappe !



Bah oui mais comme en Q1 les autres ont été plus rapides, il est dehors. Dans la Q3 tout le monde s'est qualifié en faisant des temps relax ...


----------



## Romuald (10 Mai 2008)

Tas d'feignants ! 

Je blague. J'ai vu une F1 (la Ferrari de Berger en 94) de près chez un collectionneur, rien que ça impose le respect envers ceux qui les pilotent. Après qu'on les aime ou pas est un autre débat.


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> non ! il y a 5 éliminés au temps au Q1 ; donc exit Bourdais pour le Q2 !
> ensuite tu as encore 5 éliminés au temps et il reste 10 pilotes pour le Q3
> *ALLEZ BMW........*


 
Cela va être chaud pour béhème, entre Alonso qui va faire bouchon et les foux furieux de devant mon compatriote polonais ... ​


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2008)

Encore deux Ferrari sur le podium.......


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2008)

J'ai bien aimé la caméra thermique au stand


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

Bon, y en a un qui va avoir pitié de ceux qui n'ont pas pu voir le grand prix ici (et donner les résultats (au moins les points) ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2008)

Ah oui les résultats  

Classement
1. Felipe Massa - Ferrari
2. Lewis Hamilton - McLaren Mercedes
3. Kimi Raïkkonen - Ferrari
4. Robert Kubica - BMW Sauber
5. Nick Heidfeld - BMW Sauber
6. Fernando Alonso - Renault
7. Mark Webber - Red Bull Renault
8. Nico Rosberg - Williams Toyota
9. David Coulthard - Red Bull Renault
10. Jarno Trulli - Toyota
11. Jenson Button - Honda
12.Heikki Kovalainen - McLaren Mercedes
13. Timo Glock - Toyota
14. Rubens Barrichello - Honda
15. Nelsinho Piquet - Renault
16. Adrian Sutil - Force India Ferrari
17. Sebastian Vettel - Red Bull Ferrari

Championnat pilotes
1. Kimi Raïkkonen - Ferrari 35
2. Felipe Massa - Ferrari 28
3. Lewis Hamilton - McLaren Mercedes 28
4. Robert Kubica - BMW Sauber 24
5. Nick Heidfeld - BMW Sauber 20
6. Heikki Kovalainen - McLaren Mercedes 14
7. Mark Webber - Red Bull Renault 10
8. Fernando Alonso - Renault 9
9. Jarno Trulli - Toyota 9
10. Nico Rosberg - Williams Toyota 8
11. Kazuki Nakajima - Williams Toyota 5
12. Jenson Button - Honda 3
13. Sébastien Bourdais - Toro Rosso Ferrari 2

Championnat constructeurs
1. Ferrari 63
2. BMW Sauber 44
3. McLaren Mercedes 42
4. Williams Toyota 13
5. Red Bull Renault 10
6. Toyota 9
7. Renault 9
8. Honda 3
9. Toro Rosso Ferrari 2
10. Force India Ferrari 0


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Ah oui les résultats
> 
> Classement
> 1. Felipe Massa - Ferrari
> ...




Ah, merci à toi, nonobstant une certaine imprécision sur la motorisation de l'écurie Red Bull (un coup Renault, un coup Ferrari ), et sur l'écurie de Vettel (eh nan, pas en anglais, en italien ), je te trouve bien urbain


----------



## La mouette (11 Mai 2008)

C'est encore de la faute à iClip


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

A moins que ça ne soit l'inconvénient d'être polyglotte ? Il parait que parfois, ils ne savent plus exactement dans quelle langue ils s'expriment (déjà que moi, des fois, je crois avoir lu en français des textes en fait lus en anglais, alors &#8230


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Mai 2008)

Vivement Monaco pour que Sebastien Bourdais pilote sa nouvelle chignole, car devant c'est toujours les mêmes (quand bien même cela devrait durer  ).​


----------



## Alex666 (12 Mai 2008)

bah bourdais pour son premier monaco avec une voiture neuve il va bien encore nous la casser... on va voir en tout cas s'il a le niveau


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Ah oui les résultats
> 
> Classement
> 1. Felipe Massa - Ferrari
> ...



Abonnez-vous à mon iCal et vous aurez les résultats en temps réels (ou presque) directement sur iCAL à la date du Grand Prix... Calendrier que vous synchroniserez sur votre iPhone/Ipod Touch pour l'avoir sur vous en permanence


----------



## Alex666 (12 Mai 2008)

Un grand Mercy Rémy  c'est bien cool


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> bah bourdais pour son premier monaco avec une voiture neuve il va bien encore nous la casser.


Pas très sympa ton propos  !

les chiffres du w-end


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pas très sympa ton propos  !
> 
> les chiffres du w-end





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> 1 000
> Renault a servi près de 1 000 repas dans son motorhome au cours des trois journées du Grand Prix.



Pas étonnant qu'ils aient du mal à revenir au top, ils sont trop lourds


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> bah bourdais pour son premier monaco avec une voiture neuve il va bien encore nous la casser... on va voir en tout cas s'il a le niveau



Tu crois que ça changera quelque chose ? Remplacer une épave par une autre épave ne montrera en rien son talent ...


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Mai 2008)

Bourdais a dit qu'il serait extrêmement prudent à Monaco pour éviter de casser la nouvelle voiture... car s'ils abîment le nouveau modèles, ils auront certainement pas de pièces pour le Canada, et seront obligés de tourner là-bas avec l'ancien chassis... mauvais plan...
Du coup ni Bourdais ni Vettel ne risquent de vraiment briller à Monaco.


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mai 2008)

Bon, les gars, j'ai des choses à vous proposer :

Suite à une erreur de montage d'un événementiel, j'ai un ami qui a réservé et payé une terrasse à Monaco et il se l'est prise sur les bras.
C'est une terrasse qui peut accueillir 24 personnes, le samedi et le dimanche, toute la journée. Les repas sont compris ainsi que la boisson, et le catering est assuré par "Lenotre". Elle est située au dessus de la grille de départ, face au port, et elle permet de voir environ 60% du circuit.

Je dispose d'un document PDF, un peu lourd que je peux envoyer par mail à qui me le demandera par MP (en donnant son mail, biien entendu).

Le prix est de 1460 &#8364; par jour et par personne.

Voili, voilà, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mai 2008)

je sais qu'il était décrié par certain mais moi , je l'aime bien le *Jacquot*
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080513101929.shtml


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> je sais qu'il était décrié par certain mais moi , je l'aime bien le *Jacquot*
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080513101929.shtml



Bravo


----------



## Alex666 (13 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> je sais qu'il était décrié par certain mais moi , je l'aime bien le *Jacquot*
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080513101929.shtml




je le trouve bien cool ce mec donc bravo à lui et surtout qu'il s'éclate bien au 24h, ce mec à du coeur au volant d'une voiture, dommage qu'il ne soit plus en F1


----------



## Alex666 (15 Mai 2008)

remontons remontons

ICI


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mai 2008)

Oui et alors ?   as tu un scoop pour Macgé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui et alors ?   as tu un scoop pour Macgé ?



Moi aussi, j'ai un scoop : Après deux titres de champion du monde gagnés avec eux, Michaël Schumacher quitterait probablement Benetton pour rejoindre la Scuderia Ferrari !


----------



## doudou83 (16 Mai 2008)

Ah nan,j'suis toujours le dernier informé !  
un peu de sérieux: ça tourne au* Ricard* . *Seb Bourdais* rôde son nouveau carrosse 
quelques temps


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

Formule 1 à Disneyland Paris ?

Divers "sons de cloches"....


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Formule 1 à Disneyland Paris ?
> 
> Divers "sons de cloches"....



Ben, il n'y a qu'à laisser le GP de France à Magny Cours, et organiser le GP des Etats Unis à Marne la Vallée !


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Mai 2008)

Désolé de vous faire part de ce terrible accident de F1




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Désolé de vous faire part de ce terrible accident de F1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, ça faisait bien six/huit mois qu'on nous l'avait pas ressortie, celle là


----------



## doudou83 (21 Mai 2008)

GP de Monaco ce week-end !!!   essais et qualifs    Programme TV des jeudi !


----------



## sylko (21 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> GP de Monaco ce week-end !!!   essais et qualifs    Programme TV des jeudi !




Merci


----------



## doudou83 (21 Mai 2008)

Le GP de Monaco c'est quoi ?c'est qui ?

quelques repères


----------



## doudou83 (22 Mai 2008)

GP de Monaco et *Seb Bourdais* 
Vidéo eurosport







cherche pass vip pour photos paddock au GP de France de Magny Cours


----------



## doudou83 (24 Mai 2008)

Des nouveaux moteurs pour Monaco    
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080524091339.shtml


----------



## Alex666 (24 Mai 2008)

il semblerait que les McLaren soient plus à l'aise mais attendons les qualifs (j'espère me tromper)

Pronostique à la con des 10 premiers :

Ferrari 1 & 2, Mc Laren 3 & 5, Bmw 4 & 9, Renault 7 & 10 ou plus, Williams 6 & 10 ou plus, Red Bull 8

Bourdais entre le 11eme & 14eme temps


----------



## doudou83 (24 Mai 2008)

Les qualifs   mais si demain il pleut...........


----------



## doudou83 (24 Mai 2008)

Très très chaud pour David !!!   regardez la roue avant droite 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=shHOcZ7ZRRU


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Très très chaud pour David !!!   regardez la roue avant droite
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=shHOcZ7ZRRU



Là, j'ai bien aimé le commentaire "enfonçage de porte ouverte" d'un des commentateurs de TF1 quand on a vu la roue (ça n'est que plus tard qu'on a vu le reste, au début, on ne voyait que la roue arrière gauche qui s'était détachée et était partie vivre sa vie) : "Elle doit bien quand même venir d'une voiture, cette roue, non ?"






'tellectuel, hein !
  ​


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2008)

C'est marrant les roues arrières n'ont pas de sécurité. Elles ne restent pas accrochées ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est marrant les roues arrières n'ont pas de sécurité. Elles ne restent pas accrochées ...



Si, mais du fait de la transmission et d'une plus grande masse, elles peuvent en venir à bout plus facilement que les avants*, et en outre, elles ne peuvent en principe pas venir heurter le casque du pilote




(*) dès que les roues quittent le sol, les roues arrières voient leur vitesse s'emballer, leur force d'inertie gyroscopique peut alors devenir dix fois plus élevée que celle des roues avant.


----------



## doudou83 (25 Mai 2008)

Nous parlions rumeurs avec Alex il y a quelques temps , en voici une qui tourne 
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8632.html


----------



## rizoto (25 Mai 2008)

Bourdais Out


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Mai 2008)

Chouette GP à sensations quand même  
Dommage que Raikkonen l'ai accroché sinon Sutil, le pilote Force India aurait terminé 4ème...


----------



## Alex666 (25 Mai 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> il semblerait que les McLaren soient plus à l'aise mais attendons les qualifs (j'espère me tromper)
> 
> Pronostique à la con des 10 premiers :
> 
> ...



Résultat, je suis pas trop mal, Ferrari 1 & 2, McLaren 3 & 4, BMW 5 , Williams  6, Renault 7, Toyota 8, RedBull 9 & 10


Pas vu la course , dommage pour Ferrari, fait chier hamilton..., bien vu Kubica il se place ds les potentiellement champions du monde 
Bourdais je l'avait annoncé... et on m'avais bien cassé, mais je ne suis pas rancunier


----------



## doudou83 (25 Mai 2008)

Alors moi , le rouge et le gris.....      heureusement qu'il y a le grand *ROBERT *!!!!
*KUBICA*

chapeau à *WEBBER* et *VETTEL*    et oui Monaco tout est possible !!

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!

Cherche pass pour prendre photos paddock au GP de Magny Cours  
*


----------



## Trompe la Mort (25 Mai 2008)

Alonso et Raikonnen à côté de la plaque, Hamilton qui gagne en faisant un seul dépassement, heureusement qu'il y a eu du spectacle grâce à ces "petits" pilotes et ces petites écuries qui montrent de quoi ils sont capables quand il s'agit de piloter... Pourvu qu'il pleuve sur tous les circuits à venir !

Dégoûté pour Sutil, harponné par un prétendant au titre, qui lui a pu repartir, y a pas de justice...


----------



## doudou83 (25 Mai 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Dégoûté pour Sutil, harponné par un prétendant au titre, qui lui a pu repartir, y a pas de justice...



Oui tu as raison ! carton rouge au rouge !
Piquet jr en GP2 !
Seb Bourdais chez Renault !!!!

Ahhh je suis rebelle aujourd'hui


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui tu as raison ! carton rouge au rouge !


Ouaif... incident de course, c'est des choses qui arrivent... c'est clair c'est injuste et Sutil a fait une course magnifique jusque là... mais il a aussi doublé 3 voitures sous drapeau jaune... du coup il a reçu un avertissement de la FIA...

Pour Piquet je suis absolument d'accord... qu'ils fassent venir Romain Grosjean (même si je préférerais voir Buemi comme Suisse en F1...) !


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Mai 2008)

Je suis très déçu pour Kubica qui était très bien et bon pendant la première partie du GP.
No comment sur Hamilton, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé, du tout


----------



## sylko (26 Mai 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ouaif... incident de course, c'est des choses qui arrivent... c'est clair c'est injuste et Sutil a fait une course magnifique jusque là... mais il a aussi doublé 3 voitures sous drapeau jaune... du coup il a reçu un avertissement de la FIA...
> 
> Pour Piquet je suis absolument d'accord... qu'ils fassent venir Romain Grosjean (même si je préférerais voir Buemi comme Suisse en F1...) !


 
Romain est Suisse et par sa mère, il possède également le passeport français. Donc...   Pour obtenir le soutien de Renault, il devait courir avec une licence française. Son grand-père a remporté un médaille d'argent pour la Suisse, en slalom géant, aux Mondiaux d'Aspen en 1950. 
Quand à Sébastien, la saison prochaine, il remplacera Coulthard chez Red Bull.​


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai pas vu la course, je rentre de Prague. Mais bravo Lewis


----------



## doudou83 (31 Mai 2008)

L'avenir chez les "rouges "    
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080530174212.shtml
Bon w-end les filles


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> L'avenir chez les "rouges "



Le mur de Berlin a été reconstruit ?


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Sympa ses "amis" quand même :mouais:
Il passe une soirée, raconte un peu sa vie et directement ils vont vendre ça aux médias...
Génial quoi!
Enfin faut encore voir le futur maintenant...


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

Chez BMW, on s'entraîne dur ...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Chez BMW, on s'entraîne dur ...



C'est quoi ce boulet encore... Déjà faire le guignol comme ça, c'est lamentable.
Mais en plus quand on sait pas le faire, on le fait pas 
Alala qu'est-ce qu'ils feraient pour la publicité...


----------



## doudou83 (1 Juin 2008)

Il devait conduire avec des tongs !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2008)

Mais naaaaan ! Il venait de s'apercevoir que sa voiture dépassait le poids maxi autorisé, fallait l'alléger d'urgence avant que les commissaires s'en aperçoivent aussi !


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais naaaaan ! Il venait de s'apercevoir que sa voiture dépassait le poids maxi autorisé, fallait l'alléger d'urgence avant que les commissaires s'en aperçoivent aussi !



C'est vrai que c'est un peu la honte, j'espère que ce n'était pas l'usine qui fabrique les ailerons


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est *un peu* la honte, j'espère que ce n'était pas l'usine qui fabrique les ailerons


Un peu ? 
Déjà faire ça c'est un peu la honte, c'est vraiment faire le clown pour un pilote.
Ensuite, en plus de cela, rater son coup et endommager la voiture...


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Un peu ?
> Déjà faire ça c'est un peu la honte, c'est vraiment faire le clown pour un pilote.
> Ensuite, en plus de cela, rater son coup et endommager la voiture...



C'est pas la dernière fois qu'il cassera du matos 

Tiens un flash BFM TV : Loeb a gagné son rally


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Un peu ?
> Déjà faire ça c'est un peu la honte, c'est vraiment faire le clown pour un pilote.



Tu sais, au chiffre en bas du bulletin de salaire près, un pilote de F1, c'est un salarié comme un autre, quand son patron l'envoie faire le guignol, il va faire le guignol, et je dois dire que je trouve que le fameux chiffre au bas du bulletin de salaire doit rendre la honte de faire le guignol bien plus facile à faire passer quand t'es pilote de F1 que quand t'es pilote de motocrotte


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Oui ça je comprends tout à fait qu'il ait un engagement, et si j'étais pilote de F1 et que mon manager me demandait de faire ça, je le ferais + que probablement 
Mais c'est dégradant quand même, je trouve.
Surtout quand on se plante


----------



## doudou83 (1 Juin 2008)

*Allez BMW !!!!!!!!!!  *​


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Juin 2008)

Finalement, mon pote n'a pas réussi à tout refourguer de sa terrasse à Monaco, donc nous y sommes allé...
Bien nous en a pris :

pour doudou :
Voir la pièce jointe 17361


puis :
Voir la pièce jointe 17360



mais il y avait bien mieux... sur l'eau :
Voir la pièce jointe 17362


et encore mieux sur la terrasse :
Voir la pièce jointe 17363


ou sinon :
Voir la pièce jointe 17364



n'est il pas?


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2008)

Euh oui, pas mal la terrasse. Mais dommage, il devait faire vachement froid.


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Euh oui, pas mal la terrasse. Mais dommage, il devait faire vachement froid.



ça a été le plus gros des problèmes... en même temps, du coup, ça pointait ferme...


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2008)

C'est donc la terrasse que tu as le plus admiré ?


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Juin 2008)

bine sûr, depuis Schum les bagnoles ne m'intéressent plus...


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2008)

Moi c'est le contraire


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Moi c'est le contraire



c'est donc bien une faute de goût : là

Aimer des bagnoles grâce à un ambassadeur qui a une telle tête de n&#339;ud...


----------



## joanes (3 Juin 2008)

Moi c'est pareil, c'est depuis les bagnoles que Schum ne m'intéresse plus :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> c'est donc bien une faute de goût : là
> 
> Aimer des bagnoles grâce à un ambassadeur qui a une telle tête de nud...



Je me suis mal exprimé, mal compris la totale ..bref.
J'aime les bagnoles depuis que le Baron Rouge est parti.
Bon dans l'absolu c'est toujours aussi ennuyant, mais bon ..


----------



## kasarus (3 Juin 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> *bine *sûr, depuis Schum les bagnoles ne m'intéressent plus...



Effectivement, il faisait froid, tu as attrapé un rhume...

Et, grâce à l'obsédé sexuel en puissance qu'était Freud, on ne sait toujours pas ce que veut dire ce lapsus


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2008)

On s'en fout non ? 

Pi Freud et la F1


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juin 2008)

Il y a quelques posts , je disais un peu en colère "* Piquet* junior en GP2 et *Seb Bourdais* chez Renault " et bien voici qu'une rumeur traîne sur le jeune* Piquet *
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080603104640.shtml
C'est un peu énorme mais bon....

*Allez BMW !!!!!!  *


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Il y a quelques posts , je disais un peu en colère "* Piquet* junior en GP2 et *Seb Bourdais* chez Renault " et bien voici qu'une rumeur traîne sur le jeune* Piquet *
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080603104640.shtml
> C'est un peu énorme mais bon....
> 
> *Allez BMW !!!!!!  *



Ha bon !!! Ouf !!!

J'ai cru qu'il allait casser des ailerons chez BMW avec Heidfeld


----------



## sylko (4 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Il y a quelques posts , je disais un peu en colère "* Piquet* junior en GP2 et *Seb Bourdais* chez Renault " et bien voici qu'une rumeur traîne sur le jeune* Piquet *
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/080603104640.shtml
> C'est un peu énorme mais bon....
> 
> *Allez BMW !!!!!!  *


 
A part que je pencherais plutôt pour Sébastien Buemi, pour le remplacement de David Coulthard.


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> A part que je pencherais plutôt pour Sébastien Buemi, pour le remplacement de David Coulthard.



chouette je pourrai peut être avoir enfin un pass pour prendre des photos dans le paddock 
 c'est le fils de ton garagiste nan ? 
David je l'aime bien mais bon, il faut des jeunes qui ont les dents qui raient le bitume


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> A part que je pencherais plutôt pour Sébastien Buemi, pour le remplacement de David Coulthard.



Fais gaffe, tu penches du côté où tu vas tomber


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Juin 2008)

D'après ce qui a été dit dernièrement, Buemi ça risque d'être comme Grosjean : on préfère qu'ils terminent une bonne saison (voire 2) en GP2 avant d'accéder à la F1... Mais l'an prochain c'est clair, Buemi prend la place de Coulthard !! (ou alors de Vettel chez TR et ce dernier "monte" d'un rang)

Si après le Canada Piquet est à nouveau hors du coup, il va être viré séance tenante et à mon avis, personne voudra de sa personnalité arrogante dans le Paddock... Ce qui me paraît plus probables c'est un remplacement par Sato ou Davidson, ce que je verrai d'un assez bon oeil, que ça soit l'un ou l'autre 

A voir, dès le 8 juin...


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juin 2008)

Salut les filles ! :love:
Quelques infos sur le GP du CANADA   http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8700.html


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juin 2008)

Essais GP du *CANADA * en live sur eurosport now !!!


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Essais GP du *CANADA * en live sur eurosport now !!!




la on regarde l'euro doudou83 

mais fait suivre les résultats hein...


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juin 2008)

En fait d'essais se sont les qualifs !! la série des Q ...:love:


----------



## zepatente (7 Juin 2008)

Il y a une ambiance de fou à Montréal , j'adore cette période c'est un peu le coup d'envoie de la folie de l'été

Pour la météo il fait 30 degré température ressentie 39 . demain orage prévue l'après midi

@+


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juin 2008)

Gentlemen les résultats 
http://f1.gpupdate.net/fr/raceresults.php?racepartID=2094

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!  *


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Gentlemen les résultats
> http://f1.gpupdate.net/fr/raceresults.php?racepartID=2094
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!  *



Aïe plus d'une demie seconde ....


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Bravo Lewis, quel dernier tour. Franchement j'ai cru que Kubica avait la pôle et hop il rapplique !!! Il a pas un petit quelque chose de schumi en qualif ... ?


----------



## Trompe la Mort (8 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Gentlemen les résultats
> http://f1.gpupdate.net/fr/raceresults.php?racepartID=2094
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!  *



Y a pas un souci sur les temps affichés sur ton lien ? Pourquoi Glock est pas deuxième sur la ligne de départ, y a eu un changement de conditions entre les différentes Q ?


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2008)

oui bien sûr c'est encore une histoire de *Q *! 
voici les 3 Q


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Y a pas un souci sur les temps affichés sur ton lien ? Pourquoi Glock est pas deuxième sur la ligne de départ, y a eu un changement de conditions entre les différentes Q ?





doudou83 a dit:


> oui bien sûr c'est encore une histoire de *Q *!
> voici les 3 Q



En fait, ça tient au fait qu'entre la Q3 et la course, les voitures sont en parc fermé, et les écuries ne peuvent plus rien modifier dessus (sauf, peut-être un changement de pneus en cas de changement de conditions pluie/sec, à vérifier). Donc, q1 et q2 se font avec des voitures "légères" alors que q3 se fait avec l'essence pour la course, d'où des temps grevés par ce poids supplémentaire.


----------



## marcelpahud (8 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo Lewis, quel dernier tour. Franchement j'ai cru que Kubica avait la pôle et hop il rapplique !!! Il a pas un petit quelque chose de schumi en qualif ... ?



Il semble surtout que sa voiture soit moins affectée par les débrits de bitume qui jonchent la piste... paraît que c'est terrible, j'ai malheureusement pas de TV pour pouvoir voir ça "de mes propres yeux"...

Reste que la course risque d'être bien intéressante avec ce problème...


----------



## Chang (8 Juin 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Y a pas un souci sur les temps affichés sur ton lien ? Pourquoi Glock est pas deuxième sur la ligne de départ, y a eu un changement de conditions entre les différentes Q ?



Regarde ici et tu comprendras que Glock n'a pas ete dans les 10 premiers de la Q2 et n'a donc pas fait partie de la Q3.

Aussi sur formula1.com maintenant on peut revoir les anciens GP.

Voila, bonne course a vous, pour moi il sera environ une heure du mat', ca m'etonnerait que je regarde en direct ...


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Regarde ici et tu comprendras que Glock n'a pas ete dans les 10 premiers de la Q2 et n'a donc pas fait partie de la Q3.
> 
> Aussi sur formula1.com maintenant on peut revoir les anciens GP.
> 
> Voila, bonne course a vous, pour moi il sera environ une heure du mat', ca m'etonnerait que je regarde en direct ...



Sympa les montages, dommage ce n'est pas récupérable


----------



## kimi_822 (8 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Essais GP du *CANADA * en live sur eurosport now !!!



Oui mais hélas le Live Player n'est pas compatible avec le mac. En tt cas, ça ne marche pas  chez moi. ( j'aurai acheté le canal Eurosport pour une journée ). Je n'ai pas non plus Eurosport TV ... Une astuce pour suivre le GP Avec un mac et un streaming ? 

edit: il semblerai que les GP soient retransmis sur les chaines CCTV 5 & StarSport ... mais comment les regarder ? je ne mets pas la main sur l'adresse des flux vidéos ( avec VLC ou Real Player )


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Tiens mais ce n'est pas diffusé sur TF1 à cause du foot !!! Grrr ....


----------



## Trompe la Mort (8 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens mais ce n'est pas diffusé sur TF1 à cause du foot !!! Grrr ....



C'est ce dont je viens de me rendre compte aussi ! Un GP tous les 15 jours, et un qui saute à cause d'un match qui sera laid, ça le fait pas... avec la finale bien décevante de Roland Garros, ça fait un dimanche sportif de raté...


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

Enorme ce qu'il nous a fait la, Hamilton... :mouais:
Vraiment très décevant.


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Y a que RMC, pas de chance ...


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

Rmc ?


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

Et voilà plus de Piquet non plus...


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> C'est ce dont je viens de me rendre compte aussi ! Un GP tous les 15 jours, et un qui saute à cause d'un match qui sera laid, ça le fait pas... avec la finale bien décevante de Roland Garros, ça fait un dimanche sportif de raté...



C'est ce que tu appelles un weekend sportif  bravo !!!


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Dommage d'avoir pas vu le crash Raikonnen/Hamilton.

Doublé BMW en vue


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Allez Coulthard, faut tenir. Un podium ce serait génial 

Zut, voiture de sécurité ... non ... oui ... non !


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Et bien voilà !

Grosse claque pour McLaren et Ferrari du coup. Kubica leader du championnat, l'équipe pas loin en plus ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2008)

Un peu de détails sur le classement ?


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2008)

BMW !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Superbe GP !! Bravo au grand *Robert* ,* Heidfeld* et le vieux briscard de* David .  je me suis régalé !!!!!!!!  *​


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> BMW !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Superbe GP !! Bravo au grand *Robert* ,* Heidfeld* et le vieux briscard de* David .  je me suis régalé !!!!!!!!  *​



Tu avais une chaîne pour le regarder. Quelle chance ! Rien sur la TNT ...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2008)

Résultats


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu avais une chaîne pour le regarder. Quelle chance ! Rien sur la TNT ...



Oui je l'ai regardé sur eurosport


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Juin 2008)

Que c'est-il passé entre Hamilton et Raïkhonen ? 

Belle victoire de BMW et la première d'un Polonais dans l'histoire de la F1, BRAVO


----------



## kimi_822 (8 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Rmc ?



RMC Info diffuse* intégralement* les Grand prix avec la conférence de presse des pilotes. Tu peux également trouver le grand prix sur des chaines étrangères ... 

Arf, Raiko ne signe pas de podium ! Mais que fait L . Hamilton ? :mouais:


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

kimi_822 a dit:


> RMC Info diffuse* intégralement* les Grand prix avec la conférence de presse des pilotes. Tu peux également trouver le grand prix sur des chaines étrangères ...
> 
> Arf, Raiko ne signe pas de podium ! Mais que fait L . Hamilton ? :mouais:



Ah d'accord, merci. Et c'est une chaîne payante ?
Pour Hamilton, il a pas vu les feux rouges en sortie des stands et est rentré dans l'arrière de la Ferrari de Raikkonen... Et puis Rosberg est arrivé et en a remis une couche dans l'arrière d'Hamilton.


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ah d'accord, merci. Et c'est une chaîne payante ?
> Pour Hamilton, il a pas vu les feux rouges en sortie des stands et est rentré dans l'arrière de la Ferrari de Raikkonen... Et puis Rosberg est arrivé et en a remis une couche dans l'arrière d'Hamilton.



Leurs équipes les ont pas prévenu ? Comment on peut s'empiler comme ça ?


----------



## Alex666 (8 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Leurs équipes les ont pas prévenu ? Comment on peut s'empiler comme ça ?




même assistés ils restent mauvais

bien vu Kubica tu passes en tête du championnat, voila un championnat qui commence à prendre forme
pourvu que ça dure, trop content que béhême passe devant mclarentricheurdanglaistoutpourrisquifreinememepasaufeurougenonmais :rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

C'est du jamais vu, je sais pas... Un instant de distraction je suppose. En même temps c'est vraiment dommage qu'à 70kmh ils arrivent à déclasser les 3 voitures touchées!
Et puis même Bas Leinders (ex pilote de F1) qui commentait disait que c'était assez rare d'avoir des feux rouges clignotants lors de la sortie de stands... Ça n'excuse rien, mais bon.


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2008)

En tout cas, comme le dit Alex, c'est vraiment une bonne chose pour Kubica


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Juin 2008)

Forza POLSKA:love:
Kubica en tête du CM


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> En tout cas, comme le dit Alex, c'est vraiment une bonne chose pour Kubica



Cela dit, s'il doit attendre que les autres se mettent au tas pour gagner des courses, BM* a encore du pain sur la planche pour qu'il reste en tête du championnat 






(*) Je dis BM, parce que lui, point de vue pilotage, rien à dire, je lui prêterais même ma voiture sans appréhension, c'est dire


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, s'il doit attendre que les autres se mettent au tas pour gagner des courses, BM* a encore du pain sur la planche pour qu'il reste en tête du championnat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que c'est un peu dommage pour lui de devoir attendre que les autres soient out pour gagner, mais ça boostera son moral, être en tête du championnat du monde, c'est pas rien 

Mais c'est vrai que point de vue voiture, je pense pas que BMW soient les meilleurs, y'a encore du travail...

Et pour finir par son pilotage, clairement il est très bon ce petit polonais  Il a de l'avenir. Malheureusement pour lui, les autres sont aussi très bons... quand ils restent en piste


----------



## GroDan (9 Juin 2008)

Perso, la F1, ça me les brise menu...et le but n'est pas de vous les péter...mais je me posais la question suivante : J'entendais à la radio un certain nombre de de corps de métiers réclamer un carburant avec une fiscalité professionnel...donc moins cher que pour la plèbe ! Puis info suivante, le grand prix de F1 demarre...c'est curieux, le pétrole se fait rare, se fait cher, et est un luxe, mais on continue de faire tourner une poignée de millionnaire sur un circuit, juste pour les voir tourner en rond...
Ma question est : y a t'il une logique à tous cela ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Perso, la F1, ça me les brise menu...et le but n'est pas de vous les péter...mais je me posais la question suivante : J'entendais à la radio un certain nombre de de corps de métiers réclamer un carburant avec une fiscalité professionnel...donc moins cher que pour la plèbe ! Puis info suivante, le grand prix de F1 demarre...c'est curieux, le pétrole se fait rare, se fait cher, et est un luxe, mais on continue de faire tourner une poignée de millionnaire sur un circuit, juste pour les voir tourner en rond...
> Ma question est : y a t'il une logique à tous cela ?



Ben, c'est la mode, regarde, malgré la flambée de l'immobilier et du prix de la construction, on continue bien à faire des stades pour que 22 guignols puissent courir après un ballon, tout en exitant quelques millions de décérébrés, dans les gradins ou devant leur télé, moi, je préfère regarder les grand prix, c'est 2h tous les 15 jours en moyenne, contre 6 à 8 heures par jour en ce moment pour l'alternative


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est la mode, regarde, malgré la flambée de l'immobilier et du prix de la construction, on continue bien à faire des stades pour que 22 guignols puissent courir après un ballon, tout en exitant quelques millions de décérébrés, dans les gradins ou devant leur télé, moi, je préfère regarder les grand prix, c'est 2h tous les 15 jours en moyenne, contre 6 à 8 heures par jour en ce moment pour l'alternative



Effectivement tous les sports ont un coût pétrole, comme tout ce que tu manges qui ne pousse pas dans ton jardin. Il faudra sûrement changer ça mais ce sera global, pas seulement la F1


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Perso, la F1, ça me les brise menu...et le but n'est pas de vous les péter...mais je me posais la question suivante : J'entendais à la radio un certain nombre de de corps de métiers réclamer un carburant avec une fiscalité professionnel...donc moins cher que pour la plèbe ! Puis info suivante, le grand prix de F1 demarre...c'est curieux, le pétrole se fait rare, se fait cher, et est un luxe, mais on continue de faire tourner une poignée de millionnaire sur un circuit, juste pour les voir tourner en rond...
> Ma question est : y a t'il une logique à tous cela ?



Tu penses pas être un peu réducteur, là ?
C'est visiblement la remarque de quelqu'un qui n'y connaît rien en F1.
Je ne pense pas qu'ils le voient de cet oeil, et ne font pas des ronds tout simplement.
Et comme l'a dit Pascal77 et melaure, tous les sports coûtent. Supprimons-les, ça ne sert de toute façon à rien 
Et puis quand on voit le coût des transferts de joueurs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Effectivement tous les sports ont un coût pétrole



Le foutebôle professionnel du sport ? :affraid: Tépafou ? C'est pas du sport, c'est les jeux du cirque.

Lempire romain sombra en décadence quand son idéal devint panem et circem, là, on prend le même chemin


----------



## GroDan (9 Juin 2008)

Je suis bien d'accord, mais ne vous défosser sur le foot, répondez à ma question...ne croyez-vous pas que ces champions auto on les retrouve devant un tribunal dans quelques décénnies pour contribution à la destruction de la planête ?:rateau:


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

Boh personnellement, je verrais plutôt des conducteurs de taxi ou de bus 
En sport auto, on teste, on règle, on essaie quelques minutes et on rentre. Si on compte le nombre de tours qu'ils roulent réellement, ils font pas des milliers de km... 
Ils polluent énormément, ça d'accord, mais pas souvent longtemps (pas très net ce que je viens de lâcher là )


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> (...)
> Ils polluent énormément, ça d'accord, mais pas souvent longtemps (pas très net ce que je viens de lâcher là )


Oui, ça sent la mauvaise foi... :rateau:
_(tifosi ?!)_


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

Allez j'essaie de m'exprimer en français maintenant.
Je voulais dire, 20 types qui polluent énormément un week-end, c'est vraiment rien comparé au nombre de voiture ENORME qui roule chaque jour.
C'était ça l'idée... :love:


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juin 2008)

Pour résumer :      ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> ne croyez-vous pas que ces champions auto on les retrouve devant un tribunal dans quelques décénnies pour contribution à la destruction de la planête ?:rateau:



Non !

Où alors, les tribunaux vont être vite engorgés, parce qu'une demi-heure vers 18h - 18h30 place de la concorde voit émettre bien plus de pollution automobile que tout un grand prix !

Là, tu fais comme les "majors" avec leur chasse aux téléchargeurs, tu cherches un bouc émissaire pour l'accuser d'être la cause de tes malheurs alors que ceux ci viennent d'ailleurs. Dis toi bien qu'une F1 pollue bien moins que *ta* voiture, parce que dans toute sa courte existence, elle va parcourir moins de 10 000 Km contre 150 000 à 300 000 pour ta voiture, et que des voitures comme la tienne, il y en a des millions, alors que des F1 en activité, il n'y en a qu'une grosse vingtaine dans le monde !

Nan, si tu veux traîner les champions (es qualité) au tribunal, faudra d'abord qu'on y passe tous !

Tiens, ton histoire me fait penser à une autre, une histoire de paille, de poutre et d'&#339;il


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pour résumer :      ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tu l'auras dit 
Je pense savoir que tu es pour BMW, me trompe-je ? 
Tu roules sûrement en BM en plus 
Moi je ne tiens pas pour une écurie particulière, je tiens pour des pilotes comme Raikkonen et Hamilton


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non !
> 
> Où alors, les tribunaux vont être vite engorgés, parce qu'une demi-heure vers 18h - 18h30 place de la concorde voit émettre bien plus de pollution automobile que tout un grand prix !
> 
> ...


Polluons donc, tous en chur !...


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Juin 2008)

Reste que la F1, comparé à un 747 ça pollue que dalle... j'ai lu qqpart, et plusieurs fois même, qu'un 747 entre Paris et New-York consomme plus de carburant que la saison entière de F1... alors, ça n'excuse absolument rien, d'accord, mais si on veut cracher sur des pollueurs, commençons par les gros...

Et si on veut réduire un peu plus la pollution, arrêtons d'acheter des fraises et des tomates au mois de janvier....

Outre ce débat, vive BMW, vive Kubica, et la Suisse (hein, pendant qu'on y est... la BMW reste produite à Hinwill) et malgré tout le respect que je porte à Hamilton : là mon gars, t'es vraiment le roi des andouilles... bien joué ! :mouais:


----------



## Trompe la Mort (9 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Polluons donc, tous en ch&#339;ur !...



Une F1, ça consomme quoi, 70 litres aux cent ?
Compare avec n'importe quel avion, qu'on rigole !

Edit : deux minutes trop tard !


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2008)

En ch&#339;ur, ça veut dire tout le monde... 
(inutile de monter sur tes grands chevaux... de F1...)




Il y a quelques années, il m'arrivait de suivre quelques grands prix, histoire de voir des dépassements, toussa, toussa...
Je doit avouer que j'ai "lâché" pour cause de lassitude : changement de place dû uniquement aux arrêts au stand...


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juin 2008)

Histoire du feu rouge vu par le grand *ROBERT* 
ICI


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Perso, la F1, ça me les brise menu...et le but n'est pas de vous les péter...mais je me posais la question suivante : J'entendais à la radio un certain nombre de de corps de métiers réclamer un carburant avec une fiscalité professionnel...donc moins cher que pour la plèbe ! Puis info suivante, le grand prix de F1 demarre...c'est curieux, le pétrole se fait rare, se fait cher, et est un luxe, mais on continue de faire tourner une poignée de millionnaire sur un circuit, juste pour les voir tourner en rond...
> Ma question est : y a t'il une logique à tous cela ?



La compétition, en général, permet de tester pleins de solutions, qui sont ensuite proposées à Monsieur tout le monde.

En Formule 1, dès l'an prochain en principe, les voitures devront être équipées d'un dispositif qui permet de récupérer l'énergie du freinage pour la réinjecter ensuite en sortie de virage, pour avoir une meilleure accélération.

Mosley, malgré ses frasques qui ne devraient regarder que lui, a toujours essayer de prôner des solutions afin d'améliorer la consommation en Formule 1.

Il a été l'un des premiers acheteurs d'une Toyota Prius.


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Il a été l'un des premiers acheteurs d'une Toyota Prius.



Quand on a son salaire c'est facile de faire l'écolo  Mais je suis sur qu'il a aussi d'autres véhicules pas aussi propres ...


----------



## kimi_822 (9 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ah d'accord, merci. Et c'est une chaîne payante ?
> Pour Hamilton, il a pas vu les feux rouges en sortie des stands et est rentré dans l'arrière de la Ferrari de Raikkonen... Et puis Rosberg est arrivé et en a remis une couche dans l'arrière d'Hamilton.



Ce sont des chaînes accessibles gratuitement avec une parabole ou alors avec ... ton Mac. 

Oui, l'année prochaine il y aura effectivement un dispositif qui permet de récupérer l'énergie du freinage en la réutilisant dans la phase d'accélération. En clair, réduction de l'émission du CO2. LA F1 permet de tester des solutions technologiques d' avant garde et d' éventuellement les proposer à la voiture de Monsieur TT le monde ( ça été d'abord les performances des voitures , ensuite la sécurité et on se dirige maintenant vers l'anti-pollution ). 

Quant à la consommation d'une F1, c'est effectivement 70 litres/ 100 km. Une voiture , sur un week end de grand prix , parcoure grosso modo 500 km. Cela représente 350 litres .. 

Un Avion ? 

_*Un boeing 747-400 consomme 12788 litres/h. Un airbus A320-200 consomme 3025 litres/h*_


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Juin 2008)

Donc si on calcule...

350 x 20 (voitures) x 18 (Grands Prix) = 126'000 litres... et un chouilla pour les essais privés...

Ce qu'un 747 brûle en moins de 10h de vol....

Bon moi, je vais aux cours là... à vélo...


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juin 2008)

Un peu de sérieux : Hamilton devra reculer de 10 places sur la grille du prochain GP !!! 
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Un peu de sérieux : Hamilton devra reculer de 10 places sur la grille du prochain GP !!!
> *ICI*



C'est pas aussi le cas de Rosberg ?


----------



## kimi_822 (9 Juin 2008)

Oui. Hamilton & Rosberg. 

Lewis a déclaré qu'il t'avait pu apporter aucune excuse sur son attitude lors du GP.


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juin 2008)

kimi_822 a dit:


> Lewis a déclaré qu'il t'avait pu apporter aucune excuse sur son attitude lors du GP.



bâ voui c'est un gros naze ! :love:  non non je rigole ,je l'aime bien le p'tit LEWIS après le grand *ROBERT* bien sûr !!

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!*


*Cherche toujours un pass pour faire des photos dans le paddock au GP de France !!  *


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

repris du site f1livebidule

Raikonnen: "Il n'y a pas grand chose à dire, ma course a été ruinée par cette erreur d'Hamilton ", a-t-il regretté. « Tout le monde peut faire des bêtises, comme  je l'ai fait il y a deux semaines à Monaco, mais c'est une chose de commettre une erreur  à 200 km/h, c'en est une autre de heurter une voiture arrêtée à un feu rouge. » 

c'est sur quel crétin notre ami le thon...

 « Je ne suis pas en colère, ça ne mène à rien et ça ne changera pas mon résultat », ajoutait-il. « Mais je ne suis pas content parce que j'avais une bonne chance de gagner. » 

uè c'est bien de ne pas être en colère et éviter la rancoeur mais la faudrait pas trop se la jouer... (et pourtant je supporte ferrari) l'ami le thon était encore 1er jusqu'à preuve du contraire (ou alors j'ai loupé qqchose c'est possible)

Après cette course par élimination entre favoris, c'était d'ailleurs la première fois cette saison qu'il n'y avait ni McLaren Mercedes ni Ferrari sur le podium. 

tant mieux sa nous change et c'est la course car même si ces équipes sont souvent devant elles gagnent aussi grâce au forfaits des autres parfois, donc chacun son tour GO Kubi GO


 « Ce n'est pas de chance mais je n'ai pas d'arguments à donner aux commissaires », avouait encore Hamilton.
ben oui cramer un feu rouge c'est comme en ville ça pardonne pas

il devra en outre reculer de 10 places sur la grille de départ de la prochaine course :  une double peine bien lourde. 
les "journalistes" de ce site sont des M... quand en ville tu rentres dans la voiture de qqun, si ta voiture est HS tu ne peux plus rouler donc go to the garage (comme pour l'ami le thon pour ce grand prix), mais en plus si t'as cramé le feu rouge tu prends des points des amendes donc double peine spèce de crétin qui fait un article de daube bien orienté promaclarentricheurpourrisenfin lamemequelahautvousconnaissezlachanson

c'était mon coup de gueule après ce match NUL des Français à l'euro, je sais j'aime les sports les plus nuls mais qu'estceque ça me détend


----------



## kimi_822 (9 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> repris du site f1livebidule
> 
> 
> « Je ne suis pas en colère, ça ne mène à rien et ça ne changera pas mon résultat », ajoutait-il. « Mais je ne suis pas content parce que j'avais une bonne chance de gagner. »
> ...



Kimi devançait bien Lewis à l' issue des premiers ravitaillements. Par ailleurs, il était revenu sur Robert ( à 1 seconde) et Lewis ( 6 secondes). Avant de devancer tout ce petit monde à l' issue des premiers ravitaillements.


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

merci kimi_822 j'avais effectivement loupé qqchose, bravo(encore plus les boules pour kimi)

arrf ami le thon apprend le code de la route !


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Juin 2008)

Kimi a sans aucun doute un sang froid exceptionnel, si cet imbécile d'Hamilton avait fait cela au grand Baron Rouge, je pense qu'il aurait pris une méga tarte dans sa tronche, genre après le faciès de marteau


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Kimi a sans aucun doute un sang froid exceptionnel, si cet imbécile d'Hamilton avait fait cela au grand Baron Rouge, je pense qu'il aurait pris une méga tarte dans sa tronche, genre après le faciès de marteau



Tu parles du mec qui cogne les gens en piste pour gagner des titres ?


----------



## Alex666 (10 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu parles du mec qui cogne les gens en piste pour gagner des titres ?



je savais que tu ne la louperais pas celle la
bah entre tricheurs ils se seraient expliqué


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> je savais que tu ne la louperais pas celle la
> bah entre tricheurs ils se seraient expliqué



C'est clair, la boxe, ça c'est un bon sport de tricheurs !!! 


Bon sinon hors de cette course, je viens de voir qu'un truc qui m'a l'air vraiment génial ouvre à Lyon : le I-Way.

I-Way, un lieu de simulation de conduite unique au monde

Un test avec vidéo d'un journaliste de Lyon Capitale : L'i-Way ouvre aujourd'hui à Lyon ! (09/06/2008 ) et Dans la peau de Kimi Räikkönen (28/05/2008 )

Ouverture du concept I-WAY

Le site d'I-Way

Ca a pas l'air géant ? Un jour il faut que j'essaie. Ca donnera une expérience autre que F1 CS 2000 

Ca à l'air bien physique en plus 

Et puis ce n'est pas demain qu'on aura 6 simulateurs sur vérins dans son salon


----------



## Alex666 (10 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est clair, la boxe, ça c'est un bon sport de tricheurs !!!
> 
> 
> Bon sinon hors de cette course, je viens de voir qu'un truc qui m'a l'air vraiment génial ouvre à Lyon : le I-Way.
> ...



je viens de voir un sujet TV la dessus ! il parait que les sensations d'une F1 sont retrouvées ! chaleur ds les bacs, 2G dans les courbes, sensation de relance en sortie de virage... ça doit être assez extra


----------



## kasarus (10 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> La compétition, en général, permet de tester pleins de solutions, qui sont ensuite proposées à Monsieur tout le monde.
> 
> En Formule 1, dès l'an prochain en principe, les voitures devront être équipées d'un dispositif qui permet de récupérer l'énergie du freinage pour la réinjecter ensuite en sortie de virage, pour avoir une meilleure accélération.




Juste un mot pour souligner le fait que ce procédé est utilisable techniquement depuis minimum 10 ans.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Juin 2008)

Ca fait longtemps que je suis pas passé, mais plus je regarde la vidéo de l'accident et plus je me dis que la sanction est peut être même trop légère pour Hamilton...
Les faits :
1) Son stand l'a prévenu que le feu allait passer au rouge.
2) Sur la vidéo, on remarque plusieurs choses. Premièrement, il avait largement la distance de s'arrêter à 70 km/h (c'est des F1, le freinage là dessus est monstrueux). Deuxièmement, Kubica et Kimi ont commencé à ralentir 30m avant les feux. Il avait tout le temps de le remarquer si comme il l'affirme il ne regardait pas les feux mais les voitures devant lui. Et enfin, son braquage qui semble s'arrêter quelques mètres avant le choc, alors qu'il avait encore de la place à gauche de Kimi avant le mur.
3) Hamilton qui semblait s'échapper au début, a vu revenir sur lui les deux furieux (dont un Kimi qui tapait des temps qualif) . Comme d'hab il a trop tapé dans ses pneus. En voyant les deux lui passer devant il a vu rouge (çà se sent dans ses propos en plus). Et comme le dit Kubica, merci à Lewis d'avoir CHOISI Kimi. Pourquoi ce terme ? Alors que c'était Kubica qui était devant lui justement ? M'étonnerait pas qu'il ait décidé de ne pas perdre de points au championnat sur son adversaire le plus dangereux...


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Juin 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ca fait longtemps que je suis pas passé, mais plus je regarde la vidéo de l'accident et plus je me dis que la sanction est peut être même trop légère pour Hamilton...
> Les faits :
> 1) Son stand l'a prévenu que le feu allait passer au rouge.
> 2) Sur la vidéo, on remarque plusieurs choses. Premièrement, il avait largement la distance de s'arrêter à 70 km/h (c'est des F1, le freinage là dessus est monstrueux). Deuxièmement, Kubica et Kimi ont commencé à ralentir 30m avant les feux. Il avait tout le temps de le remarquer si comme il l'affirme il ne regardait pas les feux mais les voitures devant lui. Et enfin, son braquage qui semble s'arrêter quelques mètres avant le choc, alors qu'il avait encore de la place à gauche de Kimi avant le mur.
> 3) Hamilton qui semblait s'échapper au début, a vu revenir sur lui les deux furieux (dont un Kimi qui tapait des temps qualif) . Comme d'hab il a trop tapé dans ses pneus. En voyant les deux lui passer devant il a vu rouge (çà se sent dans ses propos en plus). Et comme le dit Kubica, merci à Lewis d'avoir CHOISI Kimi. Pourquoi ce terme ? Alors que c'était Kubica qui était devant lui justement ? M'étonnerait pas qu'il ait décidé de ne pas perdre de points au championnat sur son adversaire le plus dangereux...



J'aime assez bien ton analyse, et je partage à peu près tous ces points de vue.
De plus, je pense qu'il a fait le mauvais choix tactique, parce que j'ai bien l'impression que les BMW sont réellement très performantes, et que nous pourrions avoir des surprises au retour en Europe...


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> J'aime assez bien ton analyse, et je partage à peu près tous ces points de vue.
> De plus, je pense qu'il a fait le mauvais choix tactique, parce que j'ai bien l'impression que les BMW sont réellement très performantes, et que nous pourrions avoir des surprises au retour en Europe...



Donc il aurait mieux fait de taper Kubica 

Bon sinon il y a des lyonnais (ou voisins) qui trouve sympa le truc de I-Way dont j'ai donné des liens page précédente ?


----------



## sylko (10 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Juste un mot pour souligner le fait que ce procédé est utilisable techniquement depuis minimum 10 ans.



Ah bon, t'es sûr de ce que tu avances?


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Juin 2008)

> mais plus je regarde la vidéo de l'accident et plus je me dis que la sanction est peut être même trop légère pour Hamilton...



Si tu regardes bien, il arrive quand même super vite sur les voitures, et bloque les roues, tout en essayant de se décaler de Kimi pour ne pas l'emboutir...



Hurrican a dit:


> Les faits :
> 1) Son stand l'a prévenu que le feu allait passer au rouge.



Ça, ok. Il aurait pu être plus concentré. Mais même, avec une telle pression c'est parfois compréhensible de faire des erreurs... Surtout (comme tu le précises plus loin), qu'il n'était plus tout à fait à l'aise pour sa première position.



> 2) Sur la vidéo, on remarque plusieurs choses. Premièrement, il avait largement la distance de s'arrêter à 70 km/h (c'est des F1, le freinage là dessus est monstrueux). Deuxièmement, Kubica et Kimi ont commencé à ralentir 30m avant les feux. Il avait tout le temps de le remarquer si comme il l'affirme il ne regardait pas les feux mais les voitures devant lui. Et enfin, son braquage qui semble s'arrêter quelques mètres avant le choc, alors qu'il avait encore de la place à gauche de Kimi avant le mur.



70km/h, ok. Mais il n'était pas si loin que ça. Et si il ne regardait pas les feux, il a très bien pu être surpris que Kimi et Kubica freinent devant lui. Comme tu le dit, le freinage est important, donc le temps qu'il réagisse les autres étaient déjà arrêtés... En bref, la distance de freinage est moins élevée (surtout à cette vitesse), mais la distance qui séparait les voiture n'était pas énorme, et en plus il faut compter le temps de réaction! Surtout qu'il n'ont pas de "stop"...



> 3) Hamilton qui semblait s'échapper au début, a vu revenir sur lui les deux furieux (dont un Kimi qui tapait des temps qualif) . Comme d'hab il a trop tapé dans ses pneus. En voyant les deux lui passer devant il a vu rouge (çà se sent dans ses propos en plus). Et comme le dit Kubica, merci à Lewis d'avoir CHOISI Kimi. Pourquoi ce terme ? Alors que c'était Kubica qui était devant lui justement ? M'étonnerait pas qu'il ait décidé de ne pas perdre de points au championnat sur son adversaire le plus dangereux...




Je ne suis pas certain qu'il ai fait un calcul pareil, se disant qu'il valait mieux éliminer Kimi et lui-même afin de ne pas avoir de retard. Il avait quand même pas mal de chances de gagner... Penses-tu que Rosberg aurait fait le même calcul ? Lui aussi, il aurait alors eu tout le temps de s'arrêter... Il était aussi loin qu'Hamilton.

Enfin pour terminer, ce n'est que mon avis et de toute façon on ne saura probablement jamais le vérifier


----------



## Alex666 (10 Juin 2008)

bah encore une histoire pas terrible de mecs qui freinent mal, pas concentré et puis rien d'autre dommage pour le leader ça arrive... la F1 ses mythes ses fantasmes, ça à tj exister

bon quid de la prochaine course ? doudou83 fais nous l'article


----------



## kasarus (10 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ah bon, t'es sûr de ce que tu avances?



Méthode de stockage d'énergie dite du volant d'inertie:

L'énergie est stockée sous forme d'énergie cinétique sur un disque lourd. Pour accumuler l'énergie, un moteur accélère le disque. Pour utiliser l'énergie, on branche un générateur électrique ; en pratique, le générateur peut être le moteur (le même engin électrique peut faire office de moteur ou de frein/générateur).
Un disque lourd tournant est actionné par un moteur électrique, qui agit en tant que générateur lorsque l'on a besoin d'énergie, ralentissant le disque et produisant l'électricité.
Le frottement doit être minimal pour éviter les déperditions. C'est possible en plaçant le volant dans le vide et sur des paliers à lévitation magnétique, systèmes rendant la méthode chère . De plus grandes vitesses de volant permettent une plus grande capacité de stockage mais exigent des matériaux ultra résistants pour résister à l'éclatement et éviter les effets explosifs d'une panne du système, au cours de laquelle l'énergie cinétique de rotation serait convertie en énergie cinétique de translation (autrement dit, le disque se transformerait en projectile...)
En pratique, ce type de stockage est d'un usage très courant mais il se limite pratiquement aux « volants d'inertie » au sein des appareils de production d'énergie, qui opèrent un lissage à très court terme pour régulariser la fourniture. C'est notamment le cas de tous les moteurs thermiques, surtout des *moteurs turbo Diesel* dont les à-coups sont importants.
Il y a déjà *plusieurs décennies* que des autobus urbains ont fonctionné avec un volant d'inertie disposé à plat sous le plancher. Ce système permet de faire plusieurs kilomètres sans pollution et en silence avant une "recharge", qui s'effectue lors des arrêts prolongés de quelques minutes dans les stations équipées à cet effet. À l'époque, la relance de l'unique gros disque se faisait par un système pneumatique ou par un moteur électrique disposé dans la chaussée. La complexité technique de cette solution (la taille, le poids de l'équipement, la complexité d'utilisation et l'effet gyroscopique qui déséquilibrait les véhicules) associé à un faible intérêt économique (comparaison du coût avec celui de l'utilisation d'autres énergies) a stoppé son utilisation. (l'équipement en question à l'époque n'était compatible qu'avec la taille d'un bus ou d'un camion, ici on parle de l'équipement en temps que source première d'énergie, d'où la taille, etc..., mais quand on utilise le système pour récupérer l'énergie du freinage, on a vraiment beaucoup moins besoin de la taille, par contre la vitesse de rotation est primordiale.)
L'évolution technique remet ce système au goût du jour. L'utilisation de deux disques contrarotatifs plus légers mais tournant à très grande vitesse, grâce à de nouveaux matériaux plus résistants, et lancés par un moteur électrique intégré, permet une nette amélioration du rapport poids à vide / charge utile. Ceci permet également une utilisation dans les villes en pente, où le poids est encore plus pénalisant.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Si tu regardes bien, il arrive quand même super vite sur les voitures, et bloque les roues, tout en essayant de se décaler de Kimi pour ne pas l'emboutir...
> 
> ...70km/h, ok. Mais il n'était pas si loin que ça. Et si il ne regardait pas les feux, il a très bien pu être surpris que Kimi et Kubica freinent devant lui. ... En bref, la distance de freinage est moins élevée (surtout à cette vitesse), mais la distance qui séparait les voiture n'était pas énorme ...
> 
> ...Je ne suis pas certain qu'il ai fait un calcul pareil, se disant qu'il valait mieux éliminer Kimi et lui-même afin de ne pas avoir de retard. Il avait quand même pas mal de chances de gagner... Penses-tu que Rosberg aurait fait le même calcul ? Lui aussi, il aurait alors eu tout le temps de s'arrêter... Il était aussi loin qu'Hamilton...



Je ne suis pas de ton avis sur plusieurs points. 
Le premier et tu l'as "sauté", c'est que la vidéo montre très bien Kimi et Kubica en train de ralentir 30m avant les feux. Si Hamilton les fixait des yeux comme il le prétend, il avait plus que largement le temps de s'arrêter, puisqu'il est 20m derrière. La distance pas énorme ? As tu regarder la vidéo ? Il y avait de quoi stopper deux fois une F1 lancée à 70km/h, temps de réaction compris.
Quant à Rosberg, regardes bien, non seulement il est bien plus près d'Hamilton que Lewis ne l'était des deux hommes de tête (environ 10m), mais surtout il ne touche que son museau, contrairement au britannique qui frappe violemment la Ferrari.
Et dernier détail regarde bien la vidéo en prise de vue intérieure de la McLaren. Repasse le toi x fois, s'il le faut au ralenti. Hamilton braque, puis bien avant l'impact ramène le volant en position droite. Pourquoi ? C'est cette accumulation de détails qui me laissent à penser qu'Hamilton nous l'a joué à la Schumacher quand il s'amusait à "sort de la piste, j'ai un titre à gagner".


----------



## Amalcrex (10 Juin 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je ne suis pas de ton avis sur plusieurs points.
> Le premier et tu l'as "sauté", c'est que la vidéo montre très bien Kimi et Kubica en train de ralentir 30m avant les feux. Si Hamilton les fixait des yeux comme il le prétend, il avait plus que largement le temps de s'arrêter, puisqu'il est 20m derrière. La distance pas énorme ? As tu regarder la vidéo ? Il y avait de quoi stopper deux fois une F1 lancée à 70km/h, temps de réaction compris.
> Quant à Rosberg, regardes bien, non seulement il est bien plus près d'Hamilton que Lewis ne l'était des deux hommes de tête (environ 10m), mais surtout il ne touche que son museau, contrairement au britannique qui frappe violemment la Ferrari.
> Et dernier détail regarde bien la vidéo en prise de vue intérieure de la McLaren. Repasse le toi x fois, s'il le faut au ralenti. Hamilton braque, puis bien avant l'impact ramène le volant en position droite. Pourquoi ? C'est cette accumulation de détails qui me laissent à penser qu'Hamilton nous l'a joué à la Schumacher quand il s'amusait à "sort de la piste, j'ai un titre à gagner".



Oui ça c'est sûr que sa réponse "je les fixais des yeux donc j'ai pas vu le feux", c'est pas très net 
Sinon ben, oui j'ai regardé la vidéo et le gp aussi et tout ce que tu dis est vrai je pense, mais moi j'essaye de voir aussi de son côté 
Je ne tiens pour ni l'un ni l'autre... En tout cas si il a pensé le faire exprès comme ça pourrait laisser à penser, c'est un mauvais calcul je pense


----------



## marcelpahud (11 Juin 2008)

Ouééé vivent les théories du complot... en fait McLaren, c'est bien connu, c'est des tricheurs depuis toujours... par contre Ferrari est blanc comme neige...

Ah, juste comme ça... en 1 seconde (temps de réaction humain) à 70 Km/h on parcourt 19.4 mètres... ce qui laisse largement le temps d'emboutir une voiture, qu'elle soit rouge, blanche, grise ou bleue...


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ah, juste comme ça... en 1 seconde (temps de réaction humain) à 70 Km/h on parcourt 19.4 mètres... ce qui laisse largement le temps d'emboutir une voiture, qu'elle soit rouge, blanche, grise ou bleue...



non non pas la blanche !!!!

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!*


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> non non pas la blanche !!!!
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!*



Ca m'aurait effectivement énervé si ça avait été la blanche. Hé oui en matière de triche Ferrari n'a vraiment rien à dire. Quoique c'était peut-être pire quand ils sabotaient eux-mêmes leurs propres voitures à l'époque de Prost ...


Bon et l'I-Way de Lyon, ça ne vous motive pas un poil ? Organiser une rencontre de Fan de F1 de MacGé sur simulateur, non ?


----------



## Alex666 (11 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca m'aurait effectivement énervé si ça avait été la blanche. Hé oui en matière de triche Ferrari n'a vraiment rien à dire. Quoique c'était peut-être pire quand ils sabotaient eux-mêmes leurs propres voitures à l'époque de Prost ...




ouè quelle misère ! surtout quand Ferrari envoyait Mansell faire le jeu de Senna... du beau travail d'équipe alors que Prost avec un volant de camion allait redonner un titre à son palmarès et donc à celui de son équipe qui en était privée depuis.... des années


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ouééé vivent les théories du complot... en fait McLaren, c'est bien connu, c'est des tricheurs depuis toujours... par contre Ferrari est blanc comme neige...
> 
> Ah, juste comme ça... en 1 seconde (temps de réaction humain) à 70 Km/h on parcourt 19.4 mètres... ce qui laisse largement le temps d'emboutir une voiture, qu'elle soit rouge, blanche, grise ou bleue...


Tu dis n'importe quoi !
Alors, et d'un je n'ai jamais été pro Ferrari. Tu peux demander à ceux qui me connaissent et qui passe ici... Je suis même plutôt anti Ferrari pour ma part (mais pro Kimi  ). Le fond d'écran de mon PC de boulot est une photo de McLaren avec Kimi au volant à Spa-Francorchamps, aimablement fournie par le sieur BackCat... Plouf ton argument tombe à l'eau.
Et deux, je ne fais que *regarder *la vidéo.
Et si Hamilton a un temps de réaction de 1s, il peut changer de métier tout de suite. Déjà pour un être humain normal attentif, il est de nettement moins d'1/2 sec, mais pour eux, il est très inférieur. Ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils ont un équipement prévu pour, à commencer par les freins qui réagissent immédiatement à la pression sur la pédale, au fait qu'ils ont le pied sur le frein *en permanence*, et n'ont donc pas à le déplacer comme nous tous (exception faite des utilisateurs de boite auto). Le temps de réaction réel (c'est à dire entre le moment où tu analyses et tu agis) est en moyenne de 235 millisecondes, et descend à 100ms chez les gens entrainés (tu peux y aller, mon frère à fait une thèse là dessus). Bien évidemment chez un conducteur qui ne se prépare pas à réagir, et qui s'occupe de tout et de rien (cas classique sur la route), qui doit déplacer son pied de la pédale d'accélérateur vers le frein (d'où les aides au freinage d'urgence actuelles, qui diminuent de moitié ce temps de réaction) on trouve des temps de réaction de 1s voir 2s. Mais là on est en F1, avec des gars hyper-concentrés et entrainés. Tu les as déjà vu éviter des objets (voiture, débris, etc...) sur la piste ? C'est impressionnant la vitesse de réaction qu'ils ont. On est très, très en dessous de la seconde. Et pourtant, là il aurait mis 2s a réagir ? J'y crois pas !


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Juste pour préciser une chose (sans importance, je sais) mais même avec une voiture boîte auto on doit changer de pédale. On roule uniquement avec le pied droit, le gauche ne servant qu'à l'embrayage quand il y en a un. Et un frein à main parfois...

Sans importance, donc...

Mais c'est tout juste que sa réaction fut plus que lente, ça reste un mystère...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

Cela dit, il était en tête, à ce moment, si j'ai bien compris, donc percuter volontairement, pour l'éliminer, un concurrent qui est derrière lui, il n'y aurait pas que sur le temps de réponse, qu'il y aurait comme une lacune, là, faudrait vraiment qu'il soit "pas fini"


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, il était en tête, à ce moment, si j'ai bien compris, donc percuter volontairement, pour l'éliminer, un concurrent qui est derrière lui, il n'y aurait pas que sur le temps de réponse, qu'il y aurait comme une lacune, là, faudrait vraiment qu'il soit "pas fini"



Je ne suis plus certain des faits exacts, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, Kimi remontait sauvagement sur lui et l'aurait alors dépassé lors de l'arrêt aux stands ? 
Demande précision svp...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Je ne suis plus certain des faits exacts, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons, Kimi remontait sauvagement sur lui et l'aurait alors dépassé lors de l'arrêt aux stands ?
> Demande précision svp...



Là, faut dire  sont chiants, à mettre du foot à la place du grand prix !


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Même pas, moi je l'ai regardé. Mais simplement un trou de mémoire.
Sur TF1 ils ont osé mettre du foot à la place ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Même pas, moi je l'ai regardé. Mais simplement un trou de mémoire.
> Sur TF1 ils ont osé mettre du foot à la place ??



Quels salauds, hein !


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

C'est incroyable même. Alors qu'ils ont l'euro maintenant...
Vous n'avez aucune autre chaîne que TF1 pour regarder les GP alors ? (sans satellite)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> C'est incroyable même. Alors qu'ils ont l'euro maintenant...
> Vous n'avez aucune autre chaîne que TF1 pour regarder les GP alors ? (sans satellite)



à ma connaissance, non, sans câble ni sattellite, pas de solution


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Juin 2008)

Si c'est pas honteux ça...
Ici on a la chaîne belge et TF1 
Mais personnellement je regarde toujours sur la chaîne belge... C'est plus neutre, vu qu'on a pas de pilote en F1


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Juin 2008)

@ Hurrican :

Merci, j'aime dire "n'importe quoi"... Néanmoins, intéressante précision... j'ai toujours cru que le temps de réaction de l'humain moyen était d'une seconde et qu'il était difficile de faire mieux. Au temps pour moi... Ah et au fait je ne t'ai jamais critiqué personnellement, j'ai juste dis "ouéé vivent les théories du complot" parce que plusieurs personnes avaient rebondi sur ta remarque...

Tout de même, je vois mal l'intérêt d'Hamilton de sacrifier sa course et celle de Raikkonnen. Je n'ai pas vu la course mais ai suivi les commentaires et les temps en direct sur formula1.com. A ma souvenance, Raikkonnen tapait certes des temps de qualifs, mais Hamilton aussi... Ils se sont de toute manière rattrapés à cause de la voiture de sécurité. Ensuite, si Hamilton était derrière, il avait la voiture pour pouvoir attaquer la Ferrari et la BMW à la régulière sur la piste. C'était sans conteste le pilote le plus rapide du week-end jusqu'ici...


Dans les stands, McLaren a été lamentable car Hamilton est arrivé en premier et ressortait de son box derrière Kimi et Kubica... Du coup il est sur les nerfs, n'entend qu'à moitié ce qu'on lui dit à la radio, fixe les 2 monoplaces devant lui et bam ! C'est un incident de course, ça arrive, Hamilton est jeune, il n'a "qu'une petite 20aine de GPs au compteur" (dixit un des intervenants d'autocritiques sur Eurosport) et un pilote comme Schumacher avec un nombre comparable de GPs derrière lui a aussi fait de belles bourdes au début de sa carrière...

Donc laissons le temps au temps et peut-être qu'Hamilton regrettera cette bourde à la fin de la saison. Mais il en a encore de nombreuses devant lui pour gagner un ou des titres de champion du monde. Et s'il est pas le plus jeune de l'histoire, ça sera pas un drame, ça prouvera qu'il aura gagné en maturité et en expérience...


----------



## Alex666 (12 Juin 2008)

en attendant mieux... voici JUDAS pRoST


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2008)

Marcel a raison. La plupart des grands pilotes ont débutés dans des écuries modestes au début. Ils ont le temps d'apprendre pas mal de choses avant d'être en top team. 

Hamilton a été propulsé directement dans une des meilleures voitures, sans expérience importante de la F1. 20 Grand Prix, c'est pas grand chose, et il a déjà quelques victoires 

Je trouve ça moins grave que son écurie, qui elle a 30 ans d'expérience, et le laisse se planter dans un grand prix, en le regardant tranquillement pendant 10 tours avec des pneus lisses jusqu'à se qu'il se vautre ...

En tout, c'est sur, ça ne lui profite pas d'avoir éliminé Kimi, parce que maintenant il y a Robert devant ... Il valait mieux finir deuxième derrière Kimi.


----------



## Hurrican (12 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ensuite, si Hamilton était derrière, il avait la voiture pour pouvoir attaquer la Ferrari et la BMW à la régulière sur la piste. C'était sans conteste le pilote le plus rapide du week-end jusqu'ici...


Et pourtant... non !
Le plus rapide en course, c'était... Kimi Raikkonen  117.387
Alors que Lewis Hamilton  117.506
Ben oui... Il n'a pas encore compris que régler sa voiture pour un tour çà permettait d'aller vite en qualif, mais que les pneus ne supportaient pas ce traitement pendant un relais (surtout quand on attaque depuis le début). Résultat à chaque fois il bloque les roues, détruit ces pneus et fini à l'agonie (ou fait un arrêt de plus  ). Alors que Kimi a tendance à conserver ses pneumatiques pour "taper" dedans en fin de relais, quand ils ne risquent plus grand chose. 
Bref, il était derrière et pour de bon (plus par la faute de son équipe il est vrai). Il était parti pour faire 3 derrière Robert et Kimi (dans quel ordre çà c'était encore une autre histoire, Kubica étant également un excellent finisseur). 
Et quand j'entends dire (par les membres de McLaren surtout) que c'est une double sanction, son recul de 10 places, je dis qu'il faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin. Pour eux à priori, il serait donc normal que Raikkonen ait reçu la même punition sans avoir commis aucune faute (le simple abandon)...


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Juin 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et pourtant... non !
> Le plus rapide en course, c'était... Kimi Raikkonen  117.387
> Alors que Lewis Hamilton  117.506



Oui ! Jusqu'à la voiture de sécurité... après on n'en sait rien... (d'ailleurs elle est arrivée trop tôt pour permettre à Hamilton d'avoir une quelconque réaction), donc : argumentation à deux sesterces... Et on ne sait pas quelle quantité d'essence était embarquée... Enfin bref, débat stérile entre un pro et un anti ('fin, dans cette situation-là en tout cas).

Vivement le GP de France...

Pendant ce temps, Buemi et Grosjean font leur vrais débuts en tant que pilotes d'essais à Barcelone (surtout le second) et Davidson joue le remplaçant de luxe chez Honda puisque Wurz pilote une Peugeot ce week-end...


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2008)

Si c'est sur un seul tour ça veut rien dire 

En plus quand on voit ce qu'a mis Hamilton à Raikkonen en qualif ...

Bon le mieux c'est qu'il se battent bien au GP de France et on verra ça. Enfin je ne verrais pas car sur mon canoë il n'y aura pas la télé ...


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Juin 2008)

Le suivant c'est en France alors ?
Qqun du forum va y assister ?


----------



## Alex666 (13 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Le suivant c'est en France alors ?
> Qqun du forum va y assister ?



pas pour ma part mais doudou83 aimerais faire des photos dans le paddock donc si qqn à une accréditation c'est le moment de lui en faire profiter,

personnellement tant que le GP de France se déroulera à magny cours je ne me déplacerait pas, je n'aime pas trop ce circuit, il n'a pas vraiment d'âme.
(à quand la F1 sur les Hunaudières?:rateau


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> (à quand la F1 sur les Hunaudières?:rateau



Ça risque pas, si un grand prix était organisé au Mans,ça ne pourrait être que sur le "Bugatti", tu ne verras plus de GP de F1 sur un circuit de plus de 5/6 Km (et le Mans, c'est 13 et des broquilles), trop compliqué à couvrir pour les télévisions, ça ferait baisser les revenus de qui tu sais ! 

Ceci, sans compter qu'une fois arrivées à Mulsanne,  au milieu du premier tour, toutes les voitures du plateau y auront laissé leurs fonds plats, les pires circuits "bosselés" de F1 ressemblant à des billards, comparés à toute la partie du Mans qui n'est pas commune avec le "Bugatti" !

En plus, déjà que la ligne droite du "Mont Fuji" est limite pour une F1, mais même si les hunaudières étaient praticables pour ces voitures, ça signifierait environ 3,6 Km à pleine charge *et au régime maximum**, ce que les moteurs auraient du mal à supporter, et si on limitait leur régime, ça oterait tout intérêt à cette ligne droite !

(*) sur le "Mont Fuji", il n'y a environ que 1000/1200 m parcourus dans ces conditions, entre la fin de l'accélération, et le début du freinage


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juin 2008)

*Dans 8 jours je serai là ! 







ZOOM

et je pourrai applaudir le GRAND ROBERT  !





cherche toujours un pass VIP(?) pour prendre des photos dans le paddock 
*​


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juin 2008)

On a peut être un début d'explication logique par Felipe Massa.
Lui non plus ne comprends pas comment Hamilton a pu rater le fait que les feux soient rouges et que deux voitures bloquaient l'allée des stands. 
Sa seule hypothèse est qu'il était en train de regarder son volant (sur la vidéo, caméra montrant son casque, on ne remarque rien, mais c'est vrai que la visière cache son regard). Question, pourquoi Lewis ne l'a t'il pas dit alors ? Cà aurait été une explication plausible, et acceptable, même si cela ne le dédouanait pas de la faute.


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> C'est incroyable même. Alors qu'ils ont l'euro maintenant...
> Vous n'avez aucune autre chaîne que TF1 pour regarder les GP alors ? (sans satellite)


Ben pour ceux proches de la Suisse, il y avait la TSR. Et je préférais nettement leur commentateur aux deux acolytes de TF1. Mais depuis le passage au numérique...
Alors câble ou satellite, il ne reste plus que cette solution ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ben pour ceux proches de la Suisse



On pourrait pas rapprocher un peu la Suisse ou la Belgique du nord Seine et Marne ? :rateau:


----------



## sylko (13 Juin 2008)

Accident de coche. 

 J'adore la petite tape sur l'épaule d'Hamilton par Raikkonen 

[YOUTUBE]k5_AGndMtho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Accident de coche.
> ]



Incroyable!!!

La brochette de Trolls...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

moi en F1, j'en ai raz le bol de voir toujours les memes equipes pourries en fond de piste

ca sert a rien de s'engager en F1 si c'est pour jouer en 50e division

les 5-6 meilleures ecuries devraient aligner 3 voitures comme dans d'autres categories au lieu de laisser des bourdais et des sato piloter

massa ne sera jamais que le numero 2 chez ferrari

cette annee, le titre pourrait se jouer en raiko et kubica

et non avec hamilton


----------



## Amalcrex (17 Juin 2008)

Oui enfin tout ça, ça reste à prouver 
Et puis, ils sont peut être en fond de grille, mais ils font partie de la 20ène de chanceux pilotes à être en FORMULE 1! C'est pas négligeable...


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2008)

Enterre pas Hamilton comme ça, il a une très bonne voiture. C'est plutôt Kovalaïnen qui est décevant chez McLaren. C'est comme s'ils n'avaient qu'un seul pilote. Pour le championnat constructeur, dur dur ...


----------



## Amalcrex (17 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai qu'on a connu des finlandais plus performants chez mclaren 
J'aimais bien mikka hakkinen moi  nostalgie nostalgie...


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juin 2008)

Pour moi, la nostalgie elle est pour des pilotes comme Gilles Villeneuve, Ayrton Senna, Alain Prost , Nigel Mansell et......Jeannot Alesi pour son spectacle sous la pluie !!  le reste.......

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pour moi, la nostalgie elle est pour des pilotes comme Gilles Villeneuve, Ayrton Senna, Alain Prost , Nigel Mansell et......Jeannot Alesi pour son spectacle sous la pluie !!  le reste.......
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!*



Oui, mais là, tu lui parles d'un temps, que les moins de vingt ans  toussa toussa


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oui enfin tout ça, ça reste à prouver
> Et puis, ils sont peut être en fond de grille, mais ils font partie de la 20ène de chanceux pilotes à être en FORMULE 1! C'est pas négligeable...



ouais, quand j'entends les commentaires bondir de joie en disant que Bourdais est rentre dans les points lors d'une course, on en oublie presque que le pace car est rentre plusieurs fois et que 10 voitures ont crashe...


en temps normal, sans accident, c'est le genre de pilote qui voit le drapeau a damiers 2 tours apres les autres... 

ca me fait halluciner d'entendre les critiques de la presse dire que les voitures sont pas bonnes, les dernieres sont tout de meme propulsees par des moteurs fournis par les grosses ecuries...

l'annee derniere Sato, s'il petait pas sa voiture en percutant qqn, soit il sortait de la piste, soit il abandonnait, soit il arrivait dans les 4 derniers...

on ne citera pas non l'indien kartikayan et tant d'autres qui meritent meme pas de toucher une F1


a l'inverse y a plein de super pilotes d'essai qui ne sont jamais titularises ou rarement en cas de defaillance des pilotes, ca c'est tres dommage...


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> a l'inverse y a plein de super pilotes d'essai qui ne sont jamais titularises ou rarement en cas de defaillance des pilotes, ca c'est tres dommage...



Je me souviens bien de Nicolas Larini qui a fait un remplacement et marqué 6 points (second à l'époque)


----------



## Alex666 (17 Juin 2008)

de toute façons c'est tj des histoires de sponsors et de gros sous...:hein:


----------



## Yuls (18 Juin 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ben pour ceux proches de la Suisse, il y avait la TSR. Et je préférais nettement leur commentateur aux deux acolytes de TF1. Mais depuis le passage au numérique...
> Alors câble ou satellite, il ne reste plus que cette solution ! :rateau:



J'avais évoqué cette possibilité il y a quelques messages plus haut, chez mes parents à Beaune comme beaucoup de gens, nous recevons les programmes suisses en TNT (TSR 1, TSR 2, SF1, TSI1), en plus des 18 chaines FR sans passer par le câble ou le satellite !


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ouais, quand j'entends les commentaires bondir de joie en disant que Bourdais est rentre dans les points lors d'une course, on en oublie presque que le pace car est rentre plusieurs fois et que 10 voitures ont crashe...
> 
> 
> en temps normal, sans accident, c'est le genre de pilote qui voit le drapeau a damiers 2 tours apres les autres...
> ...




Si les grosses écuries acceptaient une limitation du budget (chose absolument incontrôlable j'en conviens), ça permettrait d'avoir des petites écuries plus performantes... De même si la FIA arrêtait de vouloir changer ses règlements tous les ans, ça permettrait d'investir vraiment dans le développement de la voiture plutôt que dans la création d'une voiture toute neuve avec un châssis très moyen...

Je te rappelle que Super Aguri l'an dernier a marché mieux que Honda une bonne partie de la saison (jusqu'au Canada Super Aguri avait 4 points et Honda 0...) alors que Honda a tout de même des moyens énormes en comparaison.

Personnellement j'ai toujours aimé les petites écuries qui, à mon avis, sont plus proches de l'esprit de compétition de la F1 que les gros mastodontes type McLaren, Ferrari, Renault, Toyota et maintenant même BMW...

et l'an prochain, nouveau très gros changement de règlement qui va encore favoriser les gros bras. Ce système de récupération de l'énergie au freinage sera difficile à financer pour des Toro Rosso ou Force India... puis, dès 2010 des histoires de partages de châssis comme chez Red-Bull ou Honda, ça sera définitivement interdit...

Donc à mon avis, les petites écuries ne sont pas vraiment totalement responsables et je trouve extrêmement dommage la disparition de Super Aguri qui avait montré, avec du matériel surrané, qu'elle était capable parfois de réaliser de belles choses. Tout comme je regrette la disparition de Jordan (3 victoires en F1...), Minardi ou Prost....

Franchement un championnat avec 3 McLaren et 3 Ferrari.... oh, mais que ce serait passionnant... déjà qu'avec 2 de chaque c'est souvent chiant (sauf peut-être cette année, merci BMW)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ouais, quand j'entends les commentaires bondir de joie en disant que Bourdais est rentre dans les points lors d'une course, on en oublie presque que le pace car est rentre plusieurs fois et que 10 voitures ont crashe...



C'est bien ce que disait Enzo Ferrari : "Pour finir premier (ou même simplement "dans les points"), il faut déjà finir !" 



enzo0511 a dit:


> en temps normal, sans accident, c'est le genre de pilote qui voit le drapeau a damiers 2 tours apres les autres...



T'as pas bien du suivre, là, les pilotes qui finissent voient tous le drapeau à damier dans le même tour (mais certains ont fait moins de tours que d'autres) 



enzo0511 a dit:


> ca me fait halluciner d'entendre les critiques de la presse dire que les voitures sont pas bonnes, les dernieres sont tout de meme propulsees par des moteurs fournis par les grosses ecuries...



Ça n'est pas la vitesse en ligne droite qui fait les temps au tour, même si ça arrive parfois, les "top team" n'ont pas toujours les voitures les plus rapides, ce sont parfois des écuries de fond de grille qui les ont, et la performance globale, c'est à vue de nez, 30% le moteur, 70% le chassis. Des écuries au palmarès non négligeable (McLaren, Williams, et même Benetton) n'ont pas toujours disposé du meilleur moteur du plateau lorsqu'elles ont emporté leurs titres (le premier titre de Shumacher, sur Benetton, c'était avec un moteur Cosworth, si mes souvenirs sont bons, moteur qui, comparé aux Renault, Ferrari ou Honda qui équipaient d'autres écuries, souffrait d'un gros handicap de puissance) !



enzo0511 a dit:


> l'annee derniere Sato, s'il petait pas sa voiture en percutant qqn, soit il sortait de la piste, soit il abandonnait, soit il arrivait dans les 4 derniers...



Quand tu pilotes une voiture de fond de grille, il n'y a que deux solutions : soit tu pilotes normalement, et tu finis dans les 4 derniers, soit tu pilotes largement au dessus de tes pompes, et tu n'as qu'une chance sur cent de ne pas te mettre au tas, mais comme diraient mes potes du JBT, "si ça passe, c'est beau !" :rateau:



enzo0511 a dit:


> on ne citera pas non l'indien kartikayan et tant d'autres qui meritent meme pas de toucher une F1



Il y a deux façons de "mériter" un volant en F1 : avoir des relations, ou avoir de gros sponsors (et même souvent, avoir les deux). Le talent de pilote, lui, il sert à garder le volant, pas à l'obtenir. Les "pilotes d'essais talentueux", ce qui leur manque en général, c'est le gros sponsor ! :mouais:


----------



## sylko (18 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> (...)
> 
> et l'an prochain, nouveau très gros changement de règlement qui va encore favoriser les gros bras. Ce système de récupération de l'énergie au freinage sera difficile à financer pour des Toro Rosso ou Force India... puis, dès 2010 des histoires de partages de châssis comme chez Red-Bull ou Honda, ça sera définitivement interdit...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

pascal, si tu suis vraiment la F1, tu vois bien que sur certains GP, beaucoup finissent a 1 tours

y a qu'a voir les circuits les plus rapides, au bout d'un moment les premiers finissent par rattraper les derniers en le prenant 1 tour
c'est comme ca d'ailleurs que les premiers perdent parfois du temps en essayant de doubler


en effet, comme tu le dis, ce n'est pas la vitesse en ligne droite qui fait tout, mais aussi le pilotage, si tu as les chaines cablees, certaines chaines proposent des pointages a l'ecran des caracteristiques des pilotes pendant les qualif et pendant les courses telles que les trajectoires, on voit clairement que les derniers sont toujours a la ramasse, au lieu de prendre des risques comme les premiers ils prennent bien larges certaines trajectoires
donc, meme en leur filant des voitures rapides, ils seraient infoutus de faire des trajectoires qui ne les mettent pas a 3 secondes au tour des meilleurs


de toute facon, je trouve ca ridicule de faire piloter des mecs qui ramenent des sponsors
on voit bien qu'ils n'ont aucun talent


par contre le championnant devient interessant, ce n'est plus la lutte eternelle entre 2 ecuries maintenant que BMW vient s'immiscer dans la bataille
manque plus que Renault revienne a niveau l'an prochain et ca va devenir passionnant


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> marcelpahud a dit:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



Il a pas dit ça, il a dit que Toro Rosso ne pourrait plus utiliser les chassis Raide bulle, et Toro Rosso, eux, les moyens, c'est plus limité !



enzo0511 a dit:


> pascal, si tu suis vraiment la F1, tu vois bien que sur certains GP, beaucoup finissent a 1 tours
> 
> y a qu'a voir les circuits les plus rapides, au bout d'un moment les premiers finissent par rattraper les derniers en le prenant 1 tour
> c'est comme ca d'ailleurs que les premiers perdent parfois du temps en essayant de doubler



Visiblement, je suis bien mieux la F1 que toi, tu ne suis mes posts. Que tu sois premier, ou dernier à 1, 2, 3 ou même 10 tours, tout le monde s'arrête dans le même tour, comme je le précisais :



			
				moi a dit:
			
		

> (mais certains ont fait moins de tours que d'autres)






enzo0511 a dit:


> en effet, comme tu le dis, ce n'est pas la vitesse en ligne droite qui fait tout, mais aussi le pilotage, si tu as les chaines cablees, certaines chaines proposent des pointages a l'ecran des caracteristiques des pilotes pendant les qualif et pendant les courses telles que les trajectoires, on voit clairement que les derniers sont toujours a la ramasse, au lieu de prendre des risques comme les premiers ils prennent bien larges certaines trajectoires
> donc, meme en leur filant des voitures rapides, ils seraient infoutus de faire des trajectoires qui ne les mettent pas a 3 secondes au tour des meilleurs



Ça, c'est toi qui le dit, si tu as un chassis qui te permet des trajos au mm près, tu peux affiner, mais avec une voiture qui se place à 50 cm près, tu es bien obligé de prendre au large, regarde Bourdais, tu ne penses quand même pas qu'il à pu mettre la pile aux ricains 4 années de suite avec un pilotage approximatif ? File une Force India à Hamilton, Raikkonen ou Alonso, tu verras si leurs trajectoires sont toujours aussi affinées.  Tous les spécialistes le disent, Monaco excepté, aujourd'hui, la F1, c'est 80% la voiture, et 20% le pilotage !




enzo0511 a dit:


> de toute facon, je trouve ca ridicule de faire piloter des mecs qui ramenent des sponsors, on voit bien qu'ils n'ont aucun talent



Ça se voit bien que t'es pas patron d'écurie, allonger leur budget de quelques millions de $, eux, ils ne trouvent pas du tout ça ridicule


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> L'an prochain, on risquerait bien de voir plus souvent ses voitures aux avant-postes. Avec certainement le fils de mon garagiste au volant de l'une d'elles.



Oh, moi aussi j'aimerais bien voir Buemi en F1... mais il risque bien de ne se retrouver "que" chez Toro Rosso (Vettel direction Red-Bull pour remplacer Coulthard), qui, malrgé le soutient de Red-Bull, reste une écurie de fond de plateau, faute de budget... et avoir un moteur Ferrari quand on a une voiture développé pour accueillir un moteur Renault c'est pas l'idéal non plus...

Du coup... Si Buemi pouvait profiter d'un meilleur volant a début, ça lui éviterait une saison à la Bourdais où il galère à mort malgré un super boulot et du coup, personne voudra plus de lui à la fin de la saison... Laissons Séb' s'affuter en GP2 où pour l'instant, soyons francs, face à des Senna ou même Grosjean, il ne fait pas tout à fait le poids (il n'est pas non plus dans la meilleure équipe, je le reconnais...)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

pascal, c'est un peu hasardeux de comparer le champ car a la F1

y a quasiment rien a foutre en champ car a part prendre le risque de froler le mur pour grapiller des secondes et tourner en rond pendant 50 tours

ca n'a vraiment rien a voir avec la F1

il etait dans une equipe avec beaucoup de fric et une voiture fiable qui pouvait enchainer les tours c'est tout...


pour un bon pilotage, faut prendre un mec qui a fait ses armes sur de vrais circuits, pas un mec qui tourne en rond
c'est pour ca que la GP2 ou d'autres championnats sont plus formateurs


pour la question du fric et des sponsors, ces equipes pourraient avoir des millards que ca changerait rien au fait qu'ils ne savent pas concevoir des monoplaces


a la fin il ne risque d'y avoir que 5 ecuries de pointe et le championnat serait bien plus interessants avec 3 voitures de chaque: Ferrari, McLaren, BMW, Renault et Honda.

de toute facon les changements successifs de reglement notamment sur le financement des F1 abonde dans ce sens

il est meme question d'un championnat parallele
faut dire que les grosses ecuries veulent plus de revenus (actuellement contraintes par Ecclestone et ses conditions) et qu'elles ne veulent plus financer en partie les petites ecuries a la con qui changent de proprio chaque année...


a mon gout, il faudra arreter de laisser piloter les fils de champions qd papa joue des coudes pour les faire avoir un baquet... les courses ont bien montre que le talent n'etait pas hereditaire

puis bon, les vieux aussi feraient mieux de partir, schumi et hakkinen ont su s'arreter a temps, coultard et barrichelo commencent a devenir pathetiques dans la deuxieme moitie du peloton


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> pascal, c'est un peu hasardeux de comparer le champ car a la F1
> 
> y a quasiment rien a foutre en champ car a part prendre le risque de froler le mur pour grapiller des secondes et tourner en rond pendant 50 tours
> 
> ca n'a vraiment rien a voir avec la F1



Les jugements à l'emporte pièce continuent, je vois, Champ Car ça n'est pas que des ovales, il y a aussi des circuits en ville et des circuits routiers *(d'ailleurs, en 2007, il n'y avait plus aucun ovale, juste des circuits en ville et des circuits routiers, donc un contexte tout à fait similaire à celui de la F1 point de vue pilotage)*, et il y  a bien plus de 20 voitures en piste, et beaucoup d'entre elles pilotées par des furieux, ce qui rend les courses bien plus délicates à gérer. De plus, tout le monde a le même chassis et le même moteur, donc *seuls les réglages et le pilotage font la différence*.

Par ailleurs, avant ses 4 années de Champ Car, Bourdais à gagné à peu près tout ce à quoi il a participé en Europe, dont le championnat de F3000 (devenu depuis GP2) en 99.

Il serait peut-être temps que tu arrête de penser que parce que c'est américain, c'est sans valeur, en dehors de Mario Andretti, Jim Clark et Nigel Mansell, quels autres pilotes de F1 ont réussi à aller battre les spécialistes américains chez eux ? (et encore, Andretti, américain, avait-il déjà trempé dedans avant de venir en F1) ! Par contre, ceux qui sont venus de là bas à la F1, même s'ils n'y ont pas tout gagnés, ils ont bien fait parler d'eux !


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ouais, quand j'entends les commentaires bondir de joie en disant que Bourdais est rentre dans les points lors d'une course, on en oublie presque que le pace car est rentre plusieurs fois et que 10 voitures ont crashe...
> 
> 
> en temps normal, sans accident, c'est le genre de pilote qui voit le drapeau a damiers 2 tours apres les autres...
> ...



Alors là, chapeau!
Tu as beau écrire n'importe comment, je te concède que tu as bien raison... donc je plussois, mais tâche d'écrire en français, sinon, les rabats-joie vont utiliser ce levier pour te destabiliser, et abimer ta belle verve...


----------



## doudou83 (18 Juin 2008)

+1


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les jugements à l'emporte pièce continuent, je vois, Champ Car ça n'est pas que des ovales, il y a aussi des circuits en ville et des circuits routiers *(d'ailleurs, en 2007, il n'y avait plus aucun ovale, juste des circuits en ville et des circuits routiers, donc un contexte tout à fait similaire à celui de la F1 point de vue pilotage)*, et il y  a bien plus de 20 voitures en piste, et beaucoup d'entre elles pilotées par des furieux, ce qui rend les courses bien plus délicates à gérer. De plus, tout le monde a le même chassis et le même moteur, donc *seuls les réglages et le pilotage font la différence*.
> 
> Par ailleurs, avant ses 4 années de Champ Car, Bourdais à gagné à peu près tout ce à quoi il a participé en Europe, dont le championnat de F3000 (devenu depuis GP2) en 99.
> 
> Il serait peut-être temps que tu arrête de penser que parce que c'est américain, c'est sans valeur, en dehors de Mario Andretti, Jim Clark et Nigel Mansell, quels autres pilotes de F1 ont réussi à aller battre les spécialistes américains chez eux ? (et encore, Andretti, américain, avait-il déjà trempé dedans avant de venir en F1) ! Par contre, ceux qui sont venus de là bas à la F1, même s'ils n'y ont pas tout gagnés, ils ont bien fait parler d'eux !



Merci ! 

Et moi ça me fait marrer d'entendre ceux qui défendent une F1 de plus en plus chère et avec que des top-teams... Le champ car, c'est le contre-exemple parfait pour ça : un spectacle incroyable, des tirages de bourres à tout bout de champ et des pilotes, pas si mauvais que ça tout compte fait (pas mal "d'anciens" pilote F1 ou de jeunes qui notamment ont fait le GP2 ou autres...) et des budgets sacrément moins élevés !

La F1 c'est déjà chiant (et je suis un fan...) comme ça... c'est pas en la rendant plus chère et en ayant au lieu de doublés, des triplés de teams qui mènent du premier au dernier tour ou en dépassant leurs concurrents dans les stands que ça va être plus passionnant.... Même si je ne l'ai jamais connue, je regrette l'époque où le moindre mécanicien arrivait à se lancer en F1 et d'y percer... Comme a dit Frank Williams : "ya peut-être un chauffeur de Taxi à Shanghai qui est meilleur que Schumacher, mais ni nous ni lui ne le savons..."


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les jugements à l'emporte pièce continuent, je vois, Champ Car ça n'est pas que des ovales, il y a aussi des circuits en ville et des circuits routiers *(d'ailleurs, en 2007, il n'y avait plus aucun ovale, juste des circuits en ville et des circuits routiers, donc un contexte tout à fait similaire à celui de la F1 point de vue pilotage)*, et il y  a bien plus de 20 voitures en piste, et beaucoup d'entre elles pilotées par des furieux, ce qui rend les courses bien plus délicates à gérer. De plus, tout le monde a le même chassis et le même moteur, donc *seuls les réglages et le pilotage font la différence*.
> 
> Par ailleurs, avant ses 4 années de Champ Car, Bourdais à gagné à peu près tout ce à quoi il a participé en Europe, dont le championnat de F3000 (devenu depuis GP2) en 99.
> 
> Il serait peut-être temps que tu arrête de penser que parce que c'est américain, c'est sans valeur, en dehors de Mario Andretti, Jim Clark et Nigel Mansell, quels autres pilotes de F1 ont réussi à aller battre les spécialistes américains chez eux ? (et encore, Andretti, américain, avait-il déjà trempé dedans avant de venir en F1) ! Par contre, ceux qui sont venus de là bas à la F1, même s'ils n'y ont pas tout gagnés, ils ont bien fait parler d'eux !



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Enzo parle vraiment 'une discipline qu'il ne connait pas. Perso je suis dépuis que Mansell y a mis les pieds, et c'est clair que ces dernières années, plus d'ovales. Ca change peut-être cette année, mais il n'y a pas que ça.

Et puis il ne faut pas croire qu'une course sur un ovale c'est facile. Je suis sur que la plupart des pilotes de F1 s'y casseraient la gueule si on les envoyait comme ça ...

Le niveau de competition est très élevé la-bas et d'autant plus parce que c'est vraiment le pilote qui fait la différence. Je pourrais jamais oublié les années Zanardi. Qu'il était impressionnant ce type !!! Des courses d'anthologie. Ok il n'a pas eu de chance en F1 mais quand je vois ce qu'il fait en DTM avec deux jambes en moins, bravo ! 

Et il est loin d'être le seul. La formule américaine c'est place numéro 1 au pilotage et au pilote. C'est pas le baquet qui gagne  C'est ça que j'appelle le sport quand c'est l'humain qui est l'élément principal.


----------



## sylko (19 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Oh, moi aussi j'aimerais bien voir Buemi en F1... mais il risque bien de ne se retrouver "que" chez Toro Rosso (Vettel direction Red-Bull pour remplacer Coulthard), qui, malrgé le soutient de Red-Bull, reste une écurie de fond de plateau, faute de budget... et avoir un moteur Ferrari quand on a une voiture développé pour accueillir un moteur Renault c'est pas l'idéal non plus...
> 
> Du coup... Si Buemi pouvait profiter d'un meilleur volant a début, ça lui éviterait une saison à la Bourdais où il galère à mort malgré un super boulot et du coup, personne voudra plus de lui à la fin de la saison... Laissons Séb' s'affuter en GP2 où pour l'instant, soyons francs, face à des Senna ou même Grosjean, il ne fait pas tout à fait le poids (il n'est pas non plus dans la meilleure équipe, je le reconnais...)



C'est clair qui ne faudrait pas «brûler» Sébastien, mais... 

Je vois plutôt Vettel passer chez BMW-Sauber. Rampf le veut absolument. Clair aussi que Seb a cinq ans de moins que Senna et deux de mois que Romain, et que ça compte, mais il a une maturité incroyable.

Bref, on est d'accord sur tous les points. Patientons...


----------



## doudou83 (19 Juin 2008)

Ce week end* GP de France à Magny Cours* (certainement le dernier  )
*Programme Téloche *


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ce week end* GP de France à Magny Cours* (certainement le dernier  )
> *Programme Téloche *



Je n'aurais pas la télé ce WE ...


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'aurais pas la télé ce WE ...



charge iWizz et demande l'enregistrement du GP sur TF1... A ton retour tu auras le fichier à télécharger pour regarder en différé!


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Juin 2008)

Merci du tuyau parce que moi non plus je ne pourrai pas regarder ce week-end... Compétition sportive "oblige" 
Je teste ça de suite...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

encore une lutte acharnee ce weekend entre Bourdais et Nakajima pour la derniere place  

a moins qu'ils s'encastrent l'un dans l'autre au premiere virage


----------



## Alex666 (21 Juin 2008)

au fait, J'ai fait un GRAND PRIX jeudi soir ( de kart ) j'ai fini 5eme sur 20

ok je sors


----------



## sylko (21 Juin 2008)

*Grille de départ après la 3e  séance de qualifications (Q3):* 1 Kimi Räikkönen (Fin), Ferrari,  1'16"449. 2 Felipe Massa (Bré), Ferrari, à 0"041. 3 Fernando  Alonso (Esp), Renault, à 0"391. 4 Jarno Trulli (It), Toyota, à  0"471. 5 Robert Kubica (Pol), BMW-Sauber, à 0"588. 6 Mark Webber  (Aus), Red Bull-Renault, à 0"784. 7 David Coulthard (GB), Red  Bull-Renault, à 0"977. 8 Timo Glock (All), Toyota, à 1"147. 
*Eliminés après la 2e séance de qualifications (Q2): *9 Nelson  Piquet (Bré), Renault. 10** Heikki Kovalainen (Fin),  McLaren-Mercedes, à 0"495. 11 Nick Heidfeld (All), BMW-Sauber. 12  Sebastian Vettel (All), Toro Rosso-Ferrari. 13*(3) Lewis Hamilton  (GB), McLaren-Mercedes à 0"244. 14 Sébastien Bourdais (Fr), Toro  Rosso-Ferrari. 15 Kazuki Nakajima (Jap), Williams-Toyota.   
*Eliminés après la 1re séance de qualifications:* 16 Jenson Button  (GB), Honda. 17 Rubens Barrichello (Bré), Honda. 18 Giancarlo  Fisichella (It), Force India-Ferrari. 19 Adrian Sutil (All), Force  India-Ferrari. 20*(15) Nico Rosberg (All), Williams-Toyota.  
*Meilleur temps de la journée:* Massa en 1'15"024 (211,660 km/h)  lors de Q1. 

* = pénalisés de 10 places sur la grille après les  accrochages du Grand Prix du Canada. ** = pénalisé de 5 places sur  la grille pour avoir gêné Mark Webber.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

je vois bien raiko, alonso et kubica sur le podium demain

pas forcement dans cet ordre


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> au fait, J'ai fait un GRAND PRIX jeudi soir ( de kart ) j'ai fini 5eme sur 20
> 
> ok je sors



Ah ? Moi, le mois passé, j'en ai fait un aussi, j'ai fait un podium : troisième 



Hein ?



Oui, sur trois, pourquoi ? :rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

Un petit doublé Ferrari  avec un bourdais ds les points et ce sera parfait

ami le thon et rosberg déclassés de 10 places ( accident du canada) était 3eme et 15eme

bon GP, moi je vais à la plage


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

comme d'hab bourdais a 1 tour des premiers...

vivement l'année prochaine qu'il reparte en champ car


----------



## sylko (22 Juin 2008)

1. Felipe Massa (Bré), Ferrari.
2. Kimi Räikkönen (Fin), Ferrari.
3. Jarno Trulli (It), Toyota.
4. Heikki Kovalainen (Fin), McLaren-Mercedes.
5. Robert Kubica (Pol), BMW-Sauber. 
6. Mark Webber (Aus), Red Bull-Renault.
7. Nelsinho Piquet (Bré), Renault. 
8. Fernando Alonso (Esp), Renault.

Puis: 
10. Lewis Hamilton (GB), McLaren-Mercedes. 
13. Nick Heidfeld (All), BMW-Sauber.

Massa prend la tête du Championnat du monde. 

Et en GP2 Series, superbe victoire du fils de mon garagiste. Il était parti ...21e sur la grille. 

Hier, lors de la course sprint, Sébastien avait dû abandonner, suite à un problème mécanique. Dur week-end pour Romain Grosjean. Abandon, les deux jours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> comme d'hab bourdais a 1 tour des premiers...
> 
> vivement l'année prochaine qu'il reparte en champ car



Certes, mais il est loin d'être le seul, et quand on voit où finit Hamilton, au volant d'une voiture meilleure que tout ce qui roulait sur ce circuit, Ferrari excepté, on ne voit pas bien comment, au volant d'un pareil piège, qui perd ses pièces en cours de route, il aurait pu faire mieux, si talentueux soit-il. Il ne me parait pas du tout évident (pour tout dire, je pense même le contraire) que Massa, au volant de sa voiture, eusse pu faire mieux que lui.

Il est vraiment heureux pour lui, que la qualité d'un pilote soit totalement indépendante de l'opinion que tu en as, et aussi que tu ne sois pas chargé de la sélection, faute de quoi, on aurait du mal à aligner plus de 6 ou 8 voitures au départ des grands prix !



sylko a dit:


> 13. Nick Heidfeld (All), BMW-Sauber.Massa prend la tête du Championnat du monde.



Tu devrais faire attention à ta mise en page, j'ai cru qu'Heidfeld avait pris la tête du championnat au volant d'une BMW Sauber Massa :affraid:


----------



## sylko (22 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu devrais faire attention à ta mise en page, j'ai cru qu'Heidfeld avait pris la tête du championnat au volant d'une BMW Sauber Massa :affraid:




Effectivement, j'ai corrigé ça! 

Aujourd'hui, je suis passablement perturbé.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certes, mais il est loin d'être le seul, et quand on voit où finit Hamilton, au volant d'une voiture meilleure que tout ce qui roulait sur ce circuit, Ferrari excepté, on ne voit pas bien comment, au volant d'un pareil piège, qui perd ses pièces en cours de route, il aurait pu faire mieux, si talentueux soit-il. Il ne me parait pas du tout évident (pour tout dire, je pense même le contraire) que Massa, au volant de sa voiture, eusse pu faire mieux que lui.



Hamilton c'est pas pareil

2 penalites en 1 GP sur un circuit ou il n'y a que 2 endroits pour vraiment doubler

et quand on sait que lorsqu'on conduit derriere un pilote, toute erreur de trajectoire est systematiquement faite par le poursuivant

et puis, il n'est pas si facile de doubler certains pilotes lents


le seul qui puisse gagner un GP en partant dernier c'est Schumi


Massa gagne encore sur probleme technique de Raiko...

dommage pour Alonso, j'esperais une bien meilleure place pour lui
la faute a Renault qui sait plus faire des voitures performantes (toujours la gueguerre interne entre le technocentre en france et l'usine en angleterre)


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juin 2008)

Pauvre Kimi... 
Encore la poisse... C'était pourtant pas faute d'avoir montrer qui était le plus rapide !
Enfin, la 2ème place lui permet de garder le contact, et c'est déjà mieux qu'un abandon !
Forza Kimi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> Hamilton c'est pas pareil



Bien sûr, c'est normal qu'hamilton, au volant d'une McLaren ne puisse pas doubler, par contre, Bourdais, lui, avec une Toro Rosso, il aurait du pouvoir  Il est impardonnable de ne pas l'avoir fait !  

Nan, là, je me demande : tu es vraiment comme ça, ou tu le fais exprès :mouais:


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien sûr, c'est normal qu'hamilton, au volant d'une McLaren ne puisse pas doubler, par contre, Bourdais, lui, avec une Toro Rosso, il aurait du pouvoir  Il est impardonnable de ne pas l'avoir fait !
> 
> Nan, là, je me demande : tu es vraiment comme ça, ou tu le fais exprès :mouais:



MDR

(j'espère que c'est du second degré sinon c'est grave lol)


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> le seul qui puisse gagner un GP en partant dernier c'est Schumi



eum eum... Il y en a bien d'autres qui peuvent/ont (le) faire/fait!

Oui je sais c'est compliqué ma phrase, mais je suis extrêmement fatigué


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Juin 2008)

Sinon y'a moyen d'avoir un résumé bref de la course ?
Apparemment j'ai entendu que Hamilton a dû repasser par les stands à cause d'un dépassement illégal (raccourci :mouais
Mais à part ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Raikko a fini avec un échappement explosé, ça lui a coûté la victoire, il y a eu une belle bourre entre Trulli et Kovalainen dans les cinq ou six derniers tours, et malgré une voiture un poil moins bonne, Jarno à réussi à garder sa troisième place. La pénalité d'Hamilton est due au fait qu'il a coupé une chicane en doublant Bourdais, et Piquet a enfin réussi une belle course, en résistant à Hamilton, d'abord, puis en doublant Alonso ensuite, ce qui a mis les deux Renault dans les points (7 et 8).


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> le seul qui puisse gagner un GP en partant dernier c'est Schumi


Et Kimi Raikkonen ? En doublant Schumi dans l'herbe (parce que le teuton l'avait un peu beaucoup "serré") dans le dernier tour  !   (GP du Japon).

Par contre juste une petite remarque Pascal77. C'était pas Bourdais mais Vettel qui a valu le drive-through à Hamilton. Et ce dernier est vraiment de mauvaise foi. Il freine pas, pour être devant, du coup, il coupe la chicane, et proclame qu'il était devant donc que la pénalité n'aurait pas du avoir lieu... Vettel lui, réplique que s'il avait freiné normalement, il n'aurait pas été devant. Nouvelle règle, façon Hamilton, on coupe les chicanes à fond les gamelles pour être devant le débile qui freine pour la prendre.


----------



## Alex666 (23 Juin 2008)

Ami le Thon quand il sera un peu moins de mauvaise foi, moins fourbe, honnête avec les autres et lui même, deviendra un grand pilote mais pour le moment...

il est pire que shumi à ses débuts le talent en moins 

Je sais, j'aime pas les épiciers


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et ce dernier est vraiment de mauvaise foi. Il freine pas, pour être devant, du coup, il coupe la chicane, et proclame qu'il était devant donc que la pénalité n'aurait pas du avoir lieu... Vettel lui, réplique que s'il avait freiné normalement, il n'aurait pas été devant. Nouvelle règle, façon Hamilton, on coupe les chicanes à fond les gamelles pour être devant le débile qui freine pour la prendre.



Ah, mais je ne sais pas ce qui s'est dit à ce sujet, je relatais juste les faits tels que je les ai vu (je me suis juste trompé de "doublé"), sans aucun commentairesur la bonne ou mauvaise foi supposée des protagonistes, hein ! 



Alex666 a dit:


> il est pire que shumi à ses débuts le talent en moins



T'exagère quand même un peu, là, autant sur le "pire" que sur le talent 

Dans le registre, "mauvaise foi", le seul a avoir été pire que schumi, c'est Senna, et encore, même là, j'aurais tendance à dire "match nul"

Pour le talent, là, point de vue "mauvaise foi", tu fais jeu égal avec Hamilton, pour le moins, ou alors tu te trompes en comparant Hamilton aujourd'hui avec Schumi dans ses dernières saisons. Moi, je me souviens très bien des deux premières saisons de Schumi, je reconnais aussi son talent, mais je trouve qu'Hamilton n'est en rien ridicule comparé à lui *à cette époque là*, je ne dirais pas que le talent de l'un est meilleur que celui de l'autre, mais je crois difficile d'affirmer le contraire aussi. Trop de différences de contexte ôtent toute crédibilité à un tel jugement de valeur.

Hamilton a ses défauts, mais l'affubler de ceux qu'il n'a pas ne fera pas avancer les choses, je pense.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et Kimi Raikkonen ? En doublant Schumi dans l'herbe (parce que le teuton l'avait un peu beaucoup "serré") dans le dernier tour !  (GP du Japon).
> 
> Par contre juste une petite remarque Pascal77. C'était pas Bourdais mais Vettel qui a valu le drive-through à Hamilton. Et ce dernier est vraiment de mauvaise foi. Il freine pas, pour être devant, du coup, il coupe la chicane, et proclame qu'il était devant donc que la pénalité n'aurait pas du avoir lieu... Vettel lui, réplique que s'il avait freiné normalement, il n'aurait pas été devant. Nouvelle règle, façon Hamilton, on coupe les chicanes à fond les gamelles pour être devant le débile qui freine pour la prendre.


 

Hamilton, c'est la F1 façon MarioKart!

Il lui manque juste les coquilles rouges


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, mais je ne sais pas ce qui s'est dit à ce sujet, je relatais juste les faits tels que je les ai vu (je me suis juste trompé de "doublé"), sans aucun commentairesur la bonne ou mauvaise foi supposée des protagonistes, hein !


J'ai mal formaté mon texte ! 
La remarque sur la mauvaise foi d'Hamilton, ne t'était absolument pas destinée ! Seule la remarque sur le pilote de la Toro Rosso était pour toi. J'aurais du ouvrir un nouveau paragraphe après " drive-through à Hamilton."


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Hamilton, c'est la F1 façon MarioKart!
> 
> Il lui manque juste les coquilles rouges


----------



## Alex666 (23 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Hamilton, c'est la F1 façon MarioKart!
> 
> Il lui manque juste les coquilles rouges



+1

Pascal tu as raison j'exagère bcp sur le jeune et talentueux ami le thon mais depuis la saison dernière sa façon de se conduire m'agace plus que sa façon de conduire :mouais: mais on est bien au bar hein


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Hamilton, c'est la F1 façon MarioKart!
> 
> Il lui manque juste les coquilles rouges



Cela dit, ça nous change agréablement de Schumacher (lui, il avait bien une coquille jaune sur sa voiture rouge ) et sa conduite façon "CroMag Rallye" (pousse toi d'là que j'm'y mette) 



			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> on est bien au bar hein



Oui, pourquoi ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

peu importe, schumi a tout gagne

son palmares est inegale

il a su federer tous les techniciens de la scuderia

on a jamais vu toute une ecurie unie autour d'un pilote


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> peu importe, schumi a tout gagne
> 
> son palmares est inegale
> 
> ...



Oh mais si, c'est déjà arrivé, il est même arrivé qu'après une casse moteur de Fangio, son équipier s'arrête pour lui laisser sa voiture (le règlement le permettait à l'époque), Lotus était engagé à 100% derrière Jim Clark.

Quant à Schumi, non, il n'a pas tout gagné, chaque fois qu'une opposition digne de ce nom était en piste, il ne gagnait pas, sa chance, c'est que pour au moins 4 de ses sept titres, il n'y avait pas d'opposition digne de ce nom !

Ne t'y trompes pas, je ne nie pas son talent, je dis seulement que s'il avait fait toute sa carrière dans un contexte comme celui de ces deux dernières années, ou comme celui qui prévalait durant la carrière de Prost, par exemple, il n'aurait pas été couronné sept fois, trois, peut-être quatre, mais pas sept !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

c'est aussi ca la F1, les accidents, les casses moteurs...

7 titres, certes pas tous gagnes contre des rivaux de taille...

c'est vrai que les belles années de la F1, c'etait schumi contre hakkinen

heureusement un finlandais en remplace un autre 

quand raiko partira, j'espere qu'alonso ira chez ferrari

d'ailleurs il a plusieurs fois exprime son souhait de piloter chez les rouges

en tout cas depuis que schumi et jean todt sont partis, on voit bien que la strategie est moins bonne chez ferrari

les rumeurs veulent que massa ne soit plus chez eux l'an prochain, moi je dis tant mieux

l'autre bresilien qui doit partir c'est barrichello,
comme coultard, ils ne savent pas s'arreter au bon moment


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne t'y trompes pas, je ne nie pas son talent, je dis seulement que s'il avait fait toute sa carrière dans un contexte comme celui de ces deux dernières années, ou comme celui qui prévalait durant la carrière de Prost, par exemple, il n'aurait pas été couronné sept fois, trois, peut-être quatre, mais pas sept !



Je plussoies !  
Loin de nier le talent du baron rouge, je pense qu'on l'a surestimé. Entre les titres où il n'a eu aucune opposition, ceux où la chance l'a favorisé, et celui où j'estime qu'on lui a "donné" le titre pour faire du sensationnel, en retaillant le règlement au beau milieu de la saison, Schumacher n'a pas, à mon avis, plus de talent que n'en avait Prost ou Senna. Il était sans conteste le meilleur de sa génération, çà on est d'accord. 
Mais Kimi en revanche, c'est le porte poisse ! Il lui manque deux titres. Particulièrement l'année où sa McLaren avait un arbre de transmission en verre, et où pourtant il a terminé à 2 petits points du teuton. Il a toujours montré que lorsqu'il fallait aller au charbon, il était là ! Par exemple lors du fameux GP de Malaysie où sa roue vibrait à mort à cause d'un plat, et où il a continué parce que terminer 8ème çà l'intéressait pas, jusqu'à perdre sa roue à presque 300km/h, ou lors du fameux GP du Japon, ou parti 18ème, il est remonté comme un fou furieux et à doublé Schumi en passant dans l'herbe. etc... Et jamais agressif envers les autres, toujours fair-play, s'excusant auprès des mécanos ou des autres pilotes quand il fait une faute, ne jetant la pierre à personne, moi je l'adore ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Schumacher n'a pas, à mon avis, plus de talent que n'en avait Prost ou Senna.



c'etait le meilleur,
en course il etait capable d'enchainer 50 tours de qualif

depuis, plus personne n'a fait pareil

certains ont beau de ne pas l'aimer, on ne peut rien enlever a son talent et son palmares

le comparer a prost ou a senna, ca n'a pas de sens

chaque generation a son champion, ensuite on ne compare pas des talents differents

ce serait comme dire que juste fontaine etait moins bon que zidane ou l'inverse


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> en course il etait capable d'enchainer 50 tours de qualif
> 
> depuis, plus personne n'a fait pareil



Toi, tu devrais arrêter de faire tes mots croisés en même temps que tu regardes les grands prix, tu loupes des choses


----------



## Hurrican (24 Juin 2008)

Cà aurait été rigolo de voir Kimi dans la même écurie que Schumi ! 
Certains auraient peut être enlever leurs &#339;illères.
Enzo, tu dis de de ne pas le comparer à Prost ou Senna, mais tu dis qu'il est le meilleur... Ce qui revient bien à le comparer non ? Prost et Senna se sont partagés les titres, Schumi n'a pas eu à le faire. Ils avaient des voitures autrement plus dures à piloter (ne serait-ce que les boites manuelles), ce qui fait qu'ils faisaient plus d'erreurs en course. Aligner des tours de qualif aujourd'hui est plus facile qu'autrefois (attention, j'ai pas dit facile hein !  ).
Et Kimi en train de faire sauter tous les records du tour, c'est quoi ? Je me rappelle un GP de Monaco, ou bloqué derrière le teuton, il avait aligné 3 tours d'enfer, après le ravitaillement de la Ferrari, explosant tous les temps, et s'est fait bloquer dans le 4ème par un rontudju d'attardé (équipé d'un moteur Ferrari...) qui a oublié de le laisser passer juste assez de temps, pour lui faire perdre les 6 secondes qu'il avait gagné. Encore une course où s'il avait gagné, comme il le devait, il aurait été champion à la place du baron !


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2008)

Bon j'ai complètement zappé ce WE de magny-cours. J'ai peut-être inconsciemment déjà enterré ce grand prix, ou alors c'est juste que toute cette réglementation qui ne génère que des courses mornes, avec des attaques torpille (Ham) ou inutiles (Kova) si on ne peut pas se dépasser, comme j'ai lu dans le résumé. De toutes façons je n'aime pas ce circuit !

Et je n'ai toujours pas de chaînes qui me diffuse le Cart, alors je ne peux pas switcher ...

C'est quand le prochain grand prix ?


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Juin 2008)

@ Hurrican : d'accord avec toi 

Sauf que :



Hurrican a dit:


> Par exemple lors du fameux GP de Malaysie où sa roue vibrait à mort à cause d'un plat, et où il a continué parce que terminer 8ème çà l'intéressait pas, jusqu'à perdre sa roue à presque 300km/h



C'était au Nübürgring... (victoire d'Alonso et titre pour ce dernier en fin de saison)




Hurrican a dit:


> ou lors du fameux GP du Japon, ou parti 18ème, il est remonté comme un fou furieux et à doublé Schumi en passant dans l'herbe. etc...



J'arrive absolument pas à me rappeler de ça... ai beau chercher, je trouve pas d'image... Quelqu'un peu m'aider ? Ce dont je me rappelle c'est que Kimi était douzième sur la grille (une nouvelle fois à cause d'un problème mécanique sans doute) et a dépassé Fisichella pour la victoire a l'entame du dernier tour, au grand dam de Briatore


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

j'ai jamais vraiment aime les 2 GP en France

Magny Cours, c'est la croix et la banniere pour y aller tellement c'est bouchonné la veille des essais
et les tribunes sont mal placees a moins de mettre vraiment le prix

Monaco, c'est impressionnant la premiere fois qd on regarde d'un appart, et apres ca devient vite chiant


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2008)

Euh le Prince Raignier ne va pas être content que tu considères le GP de Monaco comme un GP en France.

Si tu veux parler de circuit en France, parle de Magny Cours, du circuit Paul Ricard ou encore du Circuit de Dijon Prenois! pas de Monaco!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

monaco, faut etre realiste tout ce qu'on en attend, c'est que des pilotes tapent dans le rail

j'ai hate de voir le circuit de singapour, au moins les rues sont larges, on peut y depasser, en gros, plus de spectacle


raignier est alle rejoindre les vers de terre


----------



## melaure (24 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> monaco, faut etre realiste tout ce qu'on en attend, c'est que des pilotes tapent dans le rail
> 
> j'ai hate de voir le circuit de singapour, au moins les rues sont larges, on peut y depasser, en gros, plus de spectacle
> 
> ...



Rien de tel qu'un circuit sur un aéroport ... mais ce n'est pas en F1 






Là, c'est large !!!


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> monaco, faut etre realiste tout ce qu'on en attend, c'est que des pilotes tapent dans le rail
> 
> j'ai hate de voir le circuit de singapour, au moins les rues sont larges, on peut y depasser, en gros, plus de spectacle
> 
> ...


 

Mince c'est vrai ça.... alors disons Albert!


----------



## Alex666 (24 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Rien de tel qu'un circuit sur un aéroport ... mais ce n'est pas en F1




Tu oublies Silverstone? c'était pas un aéroport à la base? bon ok c'est moins large mais le revêtement est aussi pourri


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

ils ont aussi annonce qu'il y aurait des circuits de nuit, ca va etre sympa 

en tout cas je suis sur qu'ils vont degager Massa l'an prochain chez Ferrari, sauf si Raiko reste, ca fera un duo Massa-Alonso


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ils ont aussi annonce qu'il y aurait des circuits de nuit, ca va etre sympa
> 
> en tout cas je suis sur qu'ils vont degager Massa l'an prochain chez Ferrari, sauf si Raiko reste, ca fera un duo Massa-Alonso



Et pourquoi donc ?

Tu as vu comment Alonso est dans la panade, sans compter que son pilotage n'est pas si clean que ça.

Massa et Raikko sont d'excellents pilotes, et ce serait idiot d'en virer un. Ils fonctionnent très bien en équipe sans se taper dessus, et ramènent tous les deux plein de points. Je ne casserais pas ce duo à leur place.

Alonso a fait le difficile avec McLaren, tant pis pour lui !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Massa n'a brille cette année que grace a une meilleure fiabilite de sa monoplace par rapport a celles des autres et de Raikko

la surmediatisation de ce pilote du fait de sa nationalite (tout comme Barrichello en son temps) surestime son talent

de toute facon, dans chaque ecurie, il fait un numero 1 et un numero 2

les grandes ecuries l'ont demontre

ses 3 victoires ont sauve sa peau... pour l'instant, les journaux italiens avaient souvent titre au premier trimestre que le patron du groupe pensait le degager...


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ses 3 victoires ont sauve sa peau... pour l'instant, les journaux italiens avaient souvent titre au premier trimestre que le patron du groupe pensait le degager...



Si tu raisonnes avec ce que les journalistes disent, forcément ... surtout ceux en Italie ....

Interroge n'importe qui au hasard dans la rue, ce sera surement plus crédible


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Juin 2008)

J'attends pour voir... la relation Kimi-Felipe n'est pas franchement au beau fixe au vu des images de Magny-Cours (c'est à peine s'ils se serrent la main à la fin de la course). Ils sont désormais vraiment les 2 candidats au titre (bon, il reste 10 GPs, tout peu changer, mais d'habitude pas tellement à ce stade de la saison). Raikkonen a certes l'habitude d'être dans des situations merdiques, le fait qu'il est (enfin) champion du monde, peut éventuellement lui faire penser qu'il a le droit à la position de N°1... Le problème c'est que Massa a eu moins de soucis que lui depuis le début de la saison, se retrouve en tête du championnat et se monte tout ça à la tête (aidé des médias : ouah, premier Brésilien depuis Senna en 93 a être en tête du championnat...). Enfin bref, tous les ingrédients réunis pour que ça pète gentiment... espérons que ça fera seulement de beaux duels sur la piste et pas des casses pour rien ou des coups de pute en dehors...

Et si l'émulation est saine... les autres ont intérêt à se sortir les pouces du c** !


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Et si l'émulation est saine... les autres ont intérêt à se sortir les pouces du c** !



C'est plutôt ce que je pense. Les autres écuries n'ont la plupart du temps qu'un seul pilote qui score vraiment (hormis BMW).  Dur donc ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

pourtant la presse italienne a souvent eu raison que ce soit en F1 ou en foot
generalement, ils ont des articles bases sur des fuites d'infos

c'etait le cas sur l'affaire d'espionnage chez ferrari


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

c'est qd meme hallucinant qu'un pot d'echappement explose comme ca...

a croire qu'il y a su sabotage chez ferrari

pour changer un peu, au lieu de toujours ramener des jap, des indiens et des francais qui finissent toujours en fond de circuit, ce serait sympa d'amener des femmes en F1

y a Danica Patrick aux US, et elle met parfois de belles roustes aux hommes

en tout cas, qd on lit plusieurs des posts, on a l'impression que le plateau est tres bien comme ca et que tous les pilotes devraient rester en F1


----------



## doudou83 (25 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous ! de retour de *Magny Cours* après un GP bien sympa (ambiance)  Je ne parlerai pas des rouges mais plutôt de la belle 3è place de* TRULLI *.Il a été en forme tout le w-end et ce résultat lui revient de "droit ";le grand *ROBERT* qui avait une auto pas très véloce a fait une 5è place inespérée et notre *Seb* national termine dans le fonds du classement!:hein: décevant.....  
*@ SYLCO:* très belle course de Seb BUEMI en GP2 ! super disputée , cette catégorie ne rigole pas! ils sont motivés les d'jeunes !!

Avec une voiture comme celle là , BOURDAIS devrait progresser nan ?











*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*
 

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Avec une voiture comme celle là , BOURDAIS devrait progresser nan ?



Ah ça, je pense que si la peinture reflétait le niveau de perf, il serait certainement en tête, ils ont le moteur,ils ont la couleur, dommage que le châssis ne suive pas ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

ils devraient retirer la mention "gives you wings" sur l'aileron arriere

car avec des resultats pareil, c'est pretentieux...

question couleur, le rouge ferrari est de plus en plus sombre je trouve, je preferai le rouge petant d'avant


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ils devraient retirer la mention "gives you wings" sur l'aileron arriere
> 
> car avec des resultats pareil, c'est pretentieux...
> (...)


Prends le volant !...


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Avec une voiture comme celle là , BOURDAIS devrait progresser nan ?



Boaf... c'est le modèle de 2006... et avec une entrée d'air bouchée...


----------



## doudou83 (25 Juin 2008)

Magny Cours c'était aussi ça


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Prends le volant !...



faudra la ressortir celle la, qd qqn critiquera le gouverment

deviens president !


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2008)

Vu que tu enchaîne les "perles"...
Fallait bien que j'en commette une !...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

*Le calendrier provisoire de 2009:*
  29 mars: Australie (Melbourne)
  5 avril: Malaisie (Sepang)
  19 avril: Bahreïn (Sakhir)
  10 mai: Espagne (Barcelone)
  24 mai: Monaco
  7 juin: Canada (Montréal)
  21 juin: Grande-Bretagne (Silverstone)
  28 juin: France (Magny-Cours)
  12 juillet: Allemagne (Hockenheim)
  26 juillet: Hongrie (Hungaroring)
  9 août: Turquie (Istanbul)
  23 août: Europe (Valence, Espagne)
  6 septembre: Italie (Monza)
  13 septembre: Belgique (Spa-Francorchamps)
  27 septembre: Singapour
  11 octobre: Japon (Suzuka ou Mont-Fuji)
  18 octobre: Chine (Shanghai)
  1 novembre: Brésil (Sao Paulo)
  15 novembre: Abou Dhabi (EUA)


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Juin 2008)

Je trouve qu'on devrait plutôt courir les GPs de France et de Monaco au mois de Novembre, au moins y'aurait du spectacle :rateau:

Reste que 19 GPs par saison c'est bien


----------



## doudou83 (26 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Je trouve qu'on devrait plutôt courir les GPs de France et de Monaco au mois de Novembre, au moins y'aurait du spectacle :rateau:



La météo étant toujours incertaine à ces dates , le spectacle est toujours présent ! pas besoin du mois de novembre man !


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Juin 2008)

Ouaif... ben le GP de France est pas le plus passionnant du calendrier et Monaco non plus (à part une année sur 4... même si je trouve ce circuit magnifique !) du coup, la météo ne joue pas un rôle si important que ça...

Par contre, au mois de novembre, on est au moins sûr que le temps sera pourri 

Fin bref, moi je viens d'acheter un billet pour aller voir le GP d'Allemagne (j'habite à 10 minutes... autant profiter  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

je ne derogerai pas a la regle, j'irai en italie et au japon soutenir ma scuderia favorie :love:


----------



## doudou83 (26 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je ne derogerai pas a la regle, j'irai en italie et au japon soutenir ma scuderia favorie :love:



*Scuderia TORO ROSSO ? *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Scuderia TORO ROSSO ? *



loooool arretes

j'attends qu'elle se fasse degager du plateau

vu ses resultats et que personne ne veut continuer a combler le gouffre financier, ca risque d'etre pour l'année prochaine


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

C'est clair que le Grand Prix de France on peut le virer (et débarassez nous de Ferrari au passage, à moins que des espagnol ne fasse encore le ménage pour nous  Viva España ! )


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

Melaure laisse Ferrari tranquille et met un Bourdais dedans  

par contre pour mami court vivement que l'on retourne sur un vrai circuit


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Melaure laisse Ferrari tranquille et met un Bourdais dedans
> 
> par contre pour mami court vivement que l'on retourne sur un vrai circuit



Je me disais bien que ça allait vite répondre    

Tu me dira tant qu'on garde Mosley, on est obligé de tout garder en F1 ... Il est d'ailleurs en train de se venger d'Eclestone ....


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> par contre pour mami court vivement que l'on retourne sur un vrai circuit


  As tu déjà assisté a un GP à Magny Cours ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je me disais bien que ça allait vite répondre
> 
> Tu me dira tant qu'on garde *Mosley*, on est obligé de tout garder en F1 ... Il est d'ailleurs en train de se venger d'*Eclestone* ....



D'ailleurs, pour améliorer les choses en F1, ça n'est pas des écuries, des voitures, des pilotes ou des circuits, qu'il faut changer. Si on jetait ces deux là, déjà, ça devrait s'améliorer grandement (deux "c" à Ecclestone ) !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

ca me fait delirer l'histoire avec mosley

toute l'industrie etait choquee, ils voulaient tous degager ce type, ecclestone le premier

finalement le conseil de la FIA le garde

c'est invraissemblable


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> c'est invraissemblable



Je ne vois pas en quoi ? Tu crois qu'il serait devenu président s'il n'avait pas un "dossier" sur chacun des membres de ce conseil ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

ouais mais bon, 

de la a croire que tous les autres membres font des soirees nazi... ou autre chose d'aussi peu catholique...


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ouais mais bon,
> 
> de la a croire que tous les autres membres font des soirees nazi... ou autre chose d'aussi peu catholique...



Tu peux tout faire quand tu es blindé de pognon


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

quoiqu'on en dise de ses deboires perso, en F1, ce type fait tout et n'importe quoi

ca fait des années qu'il modifie X fois par an le reglement pour essayer de faire perdre ferrari

modifier le leste, modifier les qualif, imposer un seul moteur pour 2 GP, les pneus d'un seul manufacturier...

son acharnement devient ridicule, ferrari arrive a s'adapter a chaque fois...


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> quoiqu'on en dise de ses deboires perso, en F1, ce type fait tout et n'importe quoi
> 
> ca fait des années qu'il modifie X fois par an le reglement pour essayer de faire perdre ferrari
> 
> ...



D'habitude, j'aime bien les inepties que tu balances, mais là, on peut carrément parler de contresens. Toutes les modifications apportées au règlement depuis 15 ans n'ont justement servi qu'à faire gagner Ferrari, qui, je te le rappelle était largement au fond du gouffre (ce ne sont jamais quand même que des bagnoles italiennes, des fiat, quoi...) et surtout à faire perdre Ron Dennis qui était entrain de pulvériser les records de ferrari en seulement 15 ans d'existence.

_Mais bon, sans connaître l'histoire,on peut lui faire dire n'importe quoi, je me souviens de quelques manuels scolaires du début du XXème siècle assez édifiants quant à l'interprétation de la colonisation des pays d'Afrique..._


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

eh bien justement, toutes ces magouilles n'ont pas suffi et inversement elles ont contribue aux victoires de ferrari

c'est ca qui faut voir et non pas croire que la FIA a cherche a favoriser ferrari

a relire toutes les declarations de Maxou, il avait clairement affirme dans la presse qu'il en avait marre de voir gagner ferrari

un exemple concret: pendant longtemps les conversations entre pilotes et ecuries etaient privees et sur des frequences differentes
lorsque barrichello a laisse passe schmi dans le dernier virage (il me semble que c'etait a barcelone), des l'annee suivante, ils ont fait interdire les consignes d'equipe et surtout, ils ont impose que les echanges se fassent sur une frequence publique afin que toutes les communications puissent etre entendues

de meme, ils ont change le systeme de points pour que ferrari ne creuse plus l'ecart avec d'autres...


concours de circonstances, ferrari a toujours reussi a s'adapter malgre les multiples changements de reglement...


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> concours de circonstances, ferrari a toujours reussi a s'adapter malgre les multiples changements de reglement...



Tu veux dire qu'il.......triche? nan même pas vrai !:love:

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

tu veux parler de McLaren je crois


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> c'est ca qui faut voir et non pas croire que la FIA a cherche a favoriser ferrari



Ha sisi je le crois, c'est plein de ferrariste la FIA 

En tout cas étrangement, année après année, je vois que les punitions pour des fautes identiques sont toujours un différentes pour Ferrari.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

je vois le championnat se jouer entre ferrari et bmw

bmw, quasiment toujours sur le podium, kubica est vraiment un bon pilote, et la voiture est fiable


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juin 2008)

nan , entre* BMW *et* BMW *! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> nan , entre* BMW *et* BMW *! :love:



Toi, il y a des fois ou je me demande si tu ne serais pas un peu "pro-BMW" ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

en tout cas avec tous les moyens que renault met dans la F1, je suis etonne de voir que leur voiture soit pas plus rapide


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juin 2008)

Il est vrai.....


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, il y a des fois ou je me demande si tu ne serais pas un peu "pro-BMW" ? :rateau:



mais nan !!:love:​


----------



## marcelpahud (27 Juin 2008)

C'est une photo de ton garage ? 

Outre ça... les modifications des règles de la FIA ne font que favoriser les équipes qui ont du pognon et contribuent à agrandir le gouffre avec celles qui sont, déjà, en fond de grille...

Z'auraient dû virer Mosley, qui lui en aurait fait virer d'autres, ça aurait fait un beau nettoyage à la FIA... mais bon, si c'était pour voir Jean Todt en prendre la présidence on était pas près d'avoir une FIA arbitraire dans ses décisions 

Et attention, Force India et Honda ont sorti de nouvelles évolutions aérodynamiques impressionnantes à Silverstone en essais privés cette semaine qui devraient leur faire gagner pleins de secondes... résultat, ils se partagent les dernière et antépénultième places


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

c'est pour ca qu'ils elisent pas un patron d'ecurie a sa tete...


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> en tout cas avec tous les moyens que renault met dans la F1, je suis etonne de voir que leur voiture soit pas plus rapide



Quels moyens ? C'est une rumeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

lorsque ghosn a pris ses fonctions chez renault nissan et qu'il est alle voir l'ecurie F1, il a annonce devant les cameras que renault F1 disposera des moyens necessaires pour redevenir une ecurie de pointe


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> lorsque ghosn a pris ses fonctions chez renault nissan et qu'il est alle voir l'ecurie F1, il a annonce devant les cameras que renault F1 disposera des moyens necessaires pour redevenir une ecurie de pointe



en F1 ou en karting ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

j'ai bien marque Renault F1


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> As tu déjà assisté a un GP à Magny Cours ?



non jamais, mais le tracé ne me plait pas, par contre as tu assisté à un GP à Spa ? pour moi c'est un des circuit ultime. En France il y avait Dijon avec ses virages en dévers à la Laguna Seca en mieux s'il n'y avait pas de problème de gros sous et de sécurité j'aurais aimé que le GP de France reste sur un tel circuit


pour le fun je remet ça mais c'est trop bon
SPA PLUIE A DONF & SPA SEC A DONF
 
profite pour mater le tracer de spa et tu verras que le GP de France pour moi reste quelconque mais c'est une histoire de gout bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

superbe video, surtout le depassement de schumi et de hakkinen de la 3e voiture, un gauche, l'autre par la droite

Spa, quel beau trace...


----------



## marcelpahud (27 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> SPA PLUIE A DONF & SPA SEC A DONF



Spa, le plus beau circuit... la première vidéo : victoire de Damon Hill à la clef sur Jordan... magnifique GP 

Seconde vidéo : probablement l'un des plus beaux dépassements de l'histoire ! Hakkinen, après un tête à queue sous la pluie, en tête, remonte tout le monde et va arracher la victoire de main de maître à Schumacher. Le pauvre Ricardo Zonta (BAR-Honda) n'a rien du comprendre à l'époque (2000)...


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

cela me fait plaisir que d'autres prennent plaisir à regarder de tels monuments 


"Mika tu me manques snif" je hais les 1er mai...


----------



## Amalcrex (30 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai que le dépassement d'Hakkinen était génial !! 
Et je confirme, Francorchamps est un circuit extraordinaire 
Les courses sous la pluie (la plupart du temps vu la météo là-bas...) sont vraiment spectaculaires


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> @ Hurrican : d'accord avec toi
> 
> Sauf que :
> 
> C'était au Nübürgring... (victoire d'Alonso et titre pour ce dernier en fin de saison)



Non, non je ne parle pas de la fois où il a explosé son pneu avant suite à un freinage un peu "fort" , mais bien du GP de Malaisie 2005, où sa roue arrière (droite il me semble), déjante en pleine ligne droite à près de 300km/h, et où il arrive à ne pas se foutre au tas (chapeau bas et sang froid finlandais). Au Nurbürgring c'était un peu "sa faute". En Malaisie il n'y était pour rien, c'est dans son tour de sortie après changement de pneus que çà s'est passé. Chat noir Kimi ?


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2008)

Le dépassement de Mika à Spa en 2000... :love:
On le retrouve ici.
Et on note le zig zag du baron rouge au tour précédent... Il a jamais été fairplay celui-là ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et on note le zig zag du baron rouge au tour précédent... Il a jamais été fairplay celui-là ! :hein:




si tu suis les courses, tous les pilotes le font au moins 1 fois


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> si tu suis les courses, tous les pilotes le font au moins 1 fois


Oui je suis les courses, et Schumi a été coutumier du fait (je me rappelle un jour où il a quasiment envoyé son frangin dans le mur des stands). C'était jamais je bloque à droite puis je tiens ma ligne, c'était au choix, je te pousse dans l'herbe ou je reviens à gauche pour que tu passes pas (ce qui est interdit) et qu'on voit bien sur cette vidéo. Il zig zag légèrement en s'étant déporté au milieu avant le freinage pour que Mika ne prenne aucun côté, et quand il en choisi un (le droit), il le bloque. Il ne laissait jamais la place pour une autre voiture (ce qui a amené quelques "accrochages"). Au contraire d'un pilote comme Coulthard, très fairplay, qui tasse, mais laisse la place si l'autre pilote arrive à ses côtés dans le virage (à de rares exceptions près). Et au contraire d'un Raikkonen, incisif, ne lâchant pas le morceau, mais qui ne cherchera pas à pousser son adversaire dans l'herbe.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

de toute facon, les commissaires sanctionnent qd y a abus


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> de toute facon, les commissaires sanctionnent qd y a abus



Sauf si la voiture est rouge ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

tu es vraiment anti ferrari a ce point?

va falloir t'y faire, ils vont encore gagner cette annee :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> tu es vraiment anti ferrari a ce point?
> 
> va falloir t'y faire, ils vont encore gagner cette annee :rateau:



Normal, chaque fois qu'ils les voient, les autres concurrents croient que se sont les pompiers qui "décalent" en intervention, alors, ils se rangent sagement pour les laisser passer ! C'est pas par hasard, si Ferrari a choisi le rouge ! 

Pis quand ils sont derrière et s'aperçoivent de leur erreur, bernique pour les redoubler, ils doivent attendre qu'elles passent au vert pour les repasser, ce qu'elles ne font jamais, évidemment


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

notamment dans la pitlane 

surtout quand le pilote ne comprend pas qu'au feu rouge il faut s'arreter et qu'il comprend pas pourquoi 2 autres voitures devant lui sont arretees


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> notamment dans la pitlane
> 
> surtout quand le pilote ne comprend pas qu'au feu rouge il faut s'arreter et qu'il comprend pas pourquoi 2 autres voitures devant lui sont arretees



Rhhoo, penserais tu à un certain pilote anglais prénommé Lewis, courant chez McLaren, et dont je tairai le nom par pur respect , et qui doit être daltonien, en plus d'être lent à réagir. :rateau: 

Mais oui, je suis d'accord, avec Pascal, il y a du pro Ferrari depuis longtemps à la FIA. Et c'est pas une certaine référence à Indianapolis, où toutes les équipes avaient été d'accord, sauf une , pour que les écuries en Michelin fassent la course après addition d'une chicane improvisée, mais ne marquent pas au championnat, qui va nous contredire. C'est bien les rouges que la FIA a suivi, non ? 
Et pourtant je soutiens Kimi, mais au GP de France, n'importe quelle autre écurie (et particulièrement une dont les couleurs sont plutôt grises), se serait vu intimé l'ordre d'arrêté la voiture, pour l'histoire de l'échappement.
Et je reviendrais même pas (ah si ?  ) sur le fameux changement de réglementation pneumatiques en plein cours de saison (non, non c'est pas un scandale ), parce que les rouges et Bridgestone étaient aux choux cette année là (résultat encore un titre envolé pour le pauvre Kimi). Il fallait écrire une "page d'histoire" avec Schumi...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

j'aime bien Kimi mais bizarrement je n'aime pas du tout le petit gros qu'il a pour coequipier 

a moins d'une voiture vraiment foireuse en 2e partie de championnat, je vois bien Kimi champion et Kubica vice champion

je suis la F1 sur iTV et la derniere fois ils ont fait une journee entiere avec le daltonien, je sais pas s'il s'en rend compte mais il est super arrogant
on comprend apres pourquoi alonso s'entendait pas avec lui
et puis y a ron dennis qui enfonce bien le clou en repetant que Ami le Thon fait partie depuis toujours de la famille McLaren, alors franchement ca met pas l'espagnol a l'aise


de toute facon, dans toute ecurie de pointe qui se respecte, il faut un numero 1 et un numero 2
quand on joue le championnat, on sait bien qu'il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul pilote champion du monde
c'est pour ca qu'il faut que le numero 2 joue la carte de l'equipe pour marquer le max de points pour le championnat constructeur
s'il n'y avait pas eu la sanction pour espionnage l'an dernier, mclaren aurait qd meme perdu le championnat a cause de sa mauvaise strategie d'equipe et sa guerre de pilotes
faire venir alonso et le traiter comme une roue de secours c'etait pas malin


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> j'aime bien Kimi mais bizarrement je n'aime pas du tout le petit gros qu'il a pour coequip
> s'il n'y avait pas eu la sanction pour espionnage l'an dernier, mclaren aurait qd meme perdu le championnat a cause de sa mauvaise strategie d'equipe et sa guerre de pilotes
> faire venir alonso et le traiter comme une roue de secours c'etait pas malin



N'importe quoi, ils auraient eu plus de sérénité durant la saison et aurait gagné haut la main. 

Kimi a eu quand même beaucoup de chance avec la déveine de ses concurrents.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

je vois pas comment une equipe peut gagner avec 2 pilotes qui se foutent sur la gueule


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Kimi a eu quand même beaucoup de chance avec la déveine de ses concurrents.


D'un autre côté question deveine, notre Kimi il est gâté ! 
Que celui qui a une poupée vaudou à son effigie bourrée d'épingles veuille bien la détruire svp !


----------



## marcelpahud (1 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> D'un autre côté question deveine, notre Kimi il est gâté !
> Que celui qui a une poupée vaudou à son effigie bourrée d'épingles veuille bien la détruire svp !



C'est Montoya, j'suis sûr !!! Et c'est bien connu, le vaudou c'est un truc de Sud-américains


----------



## doudou83 (2 Juillet 2008)

Assez rigolé , voici le programme TV pour ce week end !! 
GP de SILVERSTONE


----------



## Hurrican (2 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Assez rigolé , voici le programme TV pour ce week end !!
> GP de SILVERSTONE


Pff, vais être obligé de l'enregistrer. 
Mais bon, si personne me raconte la fin avant que j'ai pu le regarder, çà ira. :love:


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Pff, vais être obligé de l'enregistrer.
> Mais bon, si personne me raconte la fin avant que j'ai pu le regarder, çà ira. :love:



Je ne serais pas là non plus, mais bon est-ce si grave ?


----------



## sylko (2 Juillet 2008)

Un appel au vote pour le fils de mon garagiste (Sébastien Buemi) ou pour le petit-fils de mon voisin (Romain Grosjean)


----------



## marcelpahud (2 Juillet 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Un appel au vote pour le fils de mon garagiste (Sébastien Buemi) ou pour le petit-fils de mon voisin (Romain Grosjean)



Cool  Voté pour Buemi, c'est clair... bon en même temps, je l'ai jamais vraiment vu à l'oeuvre... mais patriotisme oblige  (pis Aigle c'est plus près de chez moi que Genève...)

Reste que ça me plairait bien aussi de voir Bruno Senna l'an prochain en F1  Et il dit s'en foutre d'avoir une voiture pourrie, pour autant qu'il puisse accéder au monde qui a rendu son nom mondialement célèbre... ('fin, lui il dit pas ça comme ça hein... il a pas franchement l'air prétentieux, au contraire... c'est assez dingue ce qu'il fait après avoir commencé la compétition automobile il y a moins de 5 ans je crois...)


----------



## Hurrican (2 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne serais pas là non plus, mais bon est-ce si grave ?


Si je peux pas regarder le seul truc qui m'intéresse encore un  peu à la télé ! :rateau:

Je veux voir Kimi toiser le brésilien mouleux et l'anglais qui se sent plus péter. :love:
Et Robert termine second histoire de bien les humilier encore plus ! 
Et tant que j'y suis, Bourdais 3ème !   Bon d'accord, si le nippon de Williams le tamponne pas, et que les autres abandonnent.   :bebe:


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Si je peux pas regarder le seul truc qui m'intéresse encore un  peu à la télé ! :rateau:
> 
> Je veux voir Kimi toiser le brésilien mouleux et l'anglais qui se sent plus péter. :love:
> Et Robert termine second histoire de bien les humilier encore plus !
> Et tant que j'y suis, Bourdais 3ème !   Bon d'accord, si le nippon de Williams le tamponne pas, et que les autres abandonnent.   :bebe:



Hé bien ce sera une victoire de Coulthard !!! Na


----------



## doudou83 (2 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je veux voir Kimi toiser le brésilien mouleux et l'anglais qui se sent plus péter. :love:
> Et Robert termine second histoire de bien les humilier encore plus !
> Et tant que j'y suis, Bourdais 3ème !



Nan*, le GRAND ROBERT *sur la plus haute marche !   bon ,*BOURDAIS *3ème ok :love:

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hurrican (2 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!!*


C'est quoi BMW ? 
Ah oui, la marque des frimeurs de banlieue, qui aiment payer cher leur voiture.  
Attention, hein, j'ai pas dis qu'il fallait acheter une Renault non plus !


----------



## marcelpahud (2 Juillet 2008)

Moi je verrais quand même bien un doublé McLaren... histoire de resserrer vraiment le championnat... et à Silverstone, ça peut pas leur faire de mal à la réputation  Et qu'un anglais gagne Silverstone me dirait bien aussi, parce que ça fait quand même depuis 1994 (Damon Hill) qu'ils attendent (même si en 99 et 2000 Coulthard l'a remporté, il court sous la nationalité écossaise, et au royaume de sa majesté on ne mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes...  ) Et le pauvre Jenson (que j'aime bien par ailleurs) reste embourbé dans les fonds de classements depuis une saison et demie... donc la probabilité de le voir lui sur la plus haute marche reste réduite...

Mais bon j'ai vu aussi que Kimi n'a plus que 3 courses à gagner pour dépasser le nombre de victoires d'Alonso (17 à 19 en ce moment) alors, plus vite ça sera fait, mieux ça sera  Mais je reste un anti-ferrariste convaincu, donc pour moi le dilemme est grand :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

vive la contradiction

tu vas faire comment si alonso rejoint la scuderia


----------



## marcelpahud (2 Juillet 2008)

Je vais les détester comme au temps ou Schumacher y était... car si Alonso vient Kimi part... et pour l'instant Kimi est la seule raison pour laquelle je ne "déteste" pas Ferrari 

Pas si contradictoire que ça au final...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

je comprends pas comment on peut "detester" une ecurie

moi j'en soutiens une plus que d'autres mais j'aime la F1 dans son ensemble

si je vois un beau depassement d'alonso ou d'hamilton, je serai content, j'aurai vu un beau grand prix

et peu importe qui gagne un GP d'ailleurs, si je vois un beau spectable, je suis content

ca n'apporte vraiment rien de detester une ecurie

pour la peine faudra t'y faire, ils vont encore gagner


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Moi je verrais quand même bien un doublé McLaren... histoire de resserrer vraiment le championnat... et à Silverstone, ça peut pas leur faire de mal à la réputation



Ce serait pas mal en effet. Quand à Alonso en faisant le difficile chez McLaren, je pense qu'il a foutu en l'air sa carrière.

Il vaut mieux miser sur d'autres talents aujourd'hui


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je comprends pas comment on peut "detester" une ecurie
> 
> moi j'en soutiens une plus que d'autres mais j'aime la F1 dans son ensemble
> 
> ...



Absolument d'accord, ça n'apporte rien au sport mais ça permet de vivre un GP de manière plus émotionnelle, à une époque où la F1 ne l'est plus vraiment... Et pis bon, ya bien des gens qui détestent, je sais pas moi, les choux de Bruxelles, ça n'apporte rien, mais c'est leur façon à eux d'appréhender la relation (métaphysique, qui sait ?) aux légumes qui peuplent nos sols...

Et si tout ce qu'on faisait dans la vie devait apporter qqch et que tous nos choix devaient être justifiés, et bien, personnellement, je m'ennuierai. Alors j'aime détester les Ferrari parce que voilà et pis c'est tout et tant pis si t'es pas content


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce serait pas mal en effet. Quand à Alonso en faisant le difficile chez McLaren, je pense qu'il a foutu en l'air sa carrière.
> 
> Il vaut mieux miser sur d'autres talents aujourd'hui



Même si je trouve qu'il a une sale tronche (je parle de son caractère, pas de son faciès), il me paraît important de relever qu'il a un sacré coup de volant et qu'il a, en plus d'une capacité à régler extrêmement bien une voiture, celle d'analyser une course pendant qu'il la court... Peu en sont capables (Schumacher l'était... et, là aussi je le porte pas vraiment dans mon coeur, mais force m'est de reconnaître ses talents de pilote, d'analyste et de metteur au point). De fait, je doute qu'Alonso (tout de même double champion du monde, pas par hasard comme un Villeneuve par exemple) finisse sa carrière dans les bas-fonds du classement... Si ça se trouve l'an prochain il sera ailleurs que chez Renault, et je le comprends, même si j'aime pas sa tronche


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> De fait, je doute qu'Alonso (tout de même double champion du monde, pas par hasard comme un Villeneuve par exemple) finisse sa carrière dans les bas-fonds du classement... Si ça se trouve l'an prochain il sera ailleurs que chez Renault, et je le comprends, même si j'aime pas sa tronche




Tu te souviens pas avec quelle voiture il a décroché ses deux titres ?

Même si je suis loin d'être fan de Renault (pas à cause de ses F1, mais de ses voitures de série, restées si longtemps en retard d'une guerre sur la concurrence du point de vue technique (par ex, entre autres : pont arrière rigide et susp avant McPherson quand tous les concurrents étaient aux 4 roues indépendantes et susp avant triangulée depuis plus de 20 ans), je pense qu'un passage à vide de deux ans ne prouve en rien que Renault n'aura pas la capacité à rebondir l'an prochain !

D'ailleurs, en parlant de passage à vide, celui des Fiat de pompiers, combien de temps il a duré, avant le premier titre de choumaraire chez eux ?


----------



## doudou83 (3 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> De fait, je doute qu'Alonso (tout de même double champion du monde, *pas par hasard comme un Villeneuve par exemple)* finisse sa carrière dans les bas-fonds du classement... Si ça se trouve l'an prochain il sera ailleurs que chez Renault, et je le comprends, même si j'aime pas sa tronche



On ne devient pas champion du monde dans cette discipline par hasard l'ami !  
pour ALONSO d'autres écuries le draguent déjà : ICI


----------



## Hurrican (3 Juillet 2008)

Alonso restera chez Renault encore un an.
Chez BMW il ne veut pas tant qu'il y a Robert... Et le polonais n'est pas près de partir !
Et chez Ferrari pas avant la saison suivante à la fin du contrat de Kimi. 
Les japonais ? Ils me font rires !  Cà fait combien de temps qu'ils sont là avec leurs budgets colossaux ? 
La seule écurie qui peut encore lui fournir une voiture compétitive où il sera n°1 c'est Renault... En plus il connait bien l'équipe et l'apprécie. Simplement il les titille un peu pour les motiver. Et c'est un espagnol, il a le sang chaud !    Bon pareil je suis pas pro Alonso, mais franchement, c'est un sacré talent aussi celui-là ! 
Mais le meilleur çà reste Kimi ! :love:
Vas-y gamin ! Montre leur ce que c'est que de rouler à fond dans Copse ! Même pas peur ! :rose:


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai en aucun cas remis en cause le talent d'Alonso. En effet ses deux titres ne sont pas tombés du ciel surtout quand il y a Schumacher dans le circuit.

Mais politiquement parlant, ce qui c'est passé chez McLaren ne donne pas confiance à un autre employeur. Briatore l'a repris parce qu'ils se connaissent bien et qu'ils ont gagné ensemble. Mais il n'y a pas la même relation avec les autres écuries.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais politiquement parlant, ce qui c'est passé chez McLaren ne donne pas confiance à un autre employeur. Briatore l'a repris parce qu'ils se connaissent bien et qu'ils ont gagné ensemble. Mais il n'y a pas la même relation avec les autres écuries.



Les responsables d'écurie interrogés sur ce point ne semblent pas vraiment d'accord avec toi


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les responsables d'écurie interrogés sur ce point ne semblent pas vraiment d'accord avec toi



Tu crois qu'ils ont envie d'un pleurnichard ? C'est l'image qu'il a donné ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu crois qu'ils ont envie d'un pleurnichard ? C'est l'image qu'il a donné ...



Je ne crois rien, je me contente d'écouter ce qu'ils disent (doudou en a donné un exemple juste au dessus) !


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> On ne devient pas champion du monde dans cette discipline par hasard l'ami !



Je sais bien, c'était de la provoque... mais Villeneuve, que j'apprécie beaucoup par ailleurs, est arrivé au bon endroit au bon moment (meilleure voiture du plateau incontestablement en 96 et 97)... Il a certes eu la concurrence de Schumacher, mais comparée aux performances de la Scuderia les années qui on suivi, c'était pas énorme et malheureusement pour lui, Williams est un peu tombé dans un trou et il a fait un choix discutable en partant chez BAR... J'espère pour lui qu'il gagnera un jour les 24H du Mans pour égaler (à un titre en F1 près) la performance de Graham Hill (Indy, F1, le Mans)...

Concernant Renault, j'attends pour voir. C'est à n'en point douter une écurie de pointe, mais comme l'a dit Pascal77, Ferrari a eu un gros de passage à vide entre 1983 et 2000 quand même... Williams est un peu dans ce cas-là aussi depuis fin 1997 (tiens peut-être qu'en 2014 Williams sera à nouveau champion du monde ) et McLaren court après les titres depuis 1998 même s'ils en ont été proches...

Néanmoins, j'ose espérer que Renault remonte la pente, ne serait-ce que pour avoir, dès l'an prochain une lutte à 4 équipes pour le titre, mais avec l'introduction des nouvelles règles en 2009 (et y'en a pas qu'une ou deux petites...), peut-être que la donne changera encore...


----------



## doudou83 (3 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> J'espère pour lui qu'il gagnera un jour les 24H du Mans pour égaler (à un titre en F1 près) la performance de Graham Hill (Indy, F1, le Mans)...



Là , je te rejoins !


----------



## Hurrican (3 Juillet 2008)

Coulthard arrête à la fin de l'année ! 
C'est une page qui se tourne. 
J'aimais bien le grand David. Un pilote exemplaire même s'il n'avait pas le coup de volant pour rivaliser avec les plus grands.


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Coulthard arrête à la fin de l'année !
> C'est une page qui se tourne.
> J'aimais bien le grand David. Un pilote exemplaire même s'il n'avait pas le coup de volant pour rivaliser avec les plus grands.



Oui en effet il va nous manquer. Il fera parti des gens qui auront bien duré quand même. Mais il ne battra pas les 256 Grand Prix de Ricardo Patrese !!!


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mais il ne battra pas les 256 Grand Prix de Ricardo Patrese !!!



C'est déjà plus d'actualité, c'est désormais Barrichello qui a le record avec 258 départs (sur 261 engagements en GP)...

Coulthard n'arrivera effectivement "qu'à" 248 GP à la fin de la saison, soit un de moins que Michael Schumacher...


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> C'est déjà plus d'actualité, c'est désormais Barrichello qui a le record avec 258 départs (sur 261 engagements en GP)...
> 
> Coulthard n'arrivera effectivement "qu'à" 248 GP à la fin de la saison, soit un de moins que Michael Schumacher...



Dommage parce que 256 c'était un beau chiffre pour nous informaticiens 

Tant pis ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> C'est déjà plus d'actualité, c'est désormais Barrichello qui a le record avec 258 départs (sur 261 engagements en GP)...
> 
> Coulthard n'arrivera effectivement "qu'à" 248 GP à la fin de la saison, soit un de moins que Michael Schumacher...




a noter que coulthard a moins de GP que Barrichello mais plus de podiums


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> a noter que coulthard a moins de GP que Barrichello mais plus de podiums



Certes, mais il faut dire aussi qu'il a fait ses débuts dans une écurie nettement plus huppée que Rubiño !

Cela dit, ça n'ôte rien à son mérite, d'autant que je trouve ce grand bonhomme bien sympathique !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

c'est peut etre l'un des plus fair play du plateau


----------



## doudou83 (3 Juillet 2008)

J'aime beaucoup* DAVID *mais je préfère sa femme excusez moi i :love:
Peut être la place pour *BUEMI* en 2009 ?  Heinnnnn *SYLCO*


----------



## Hurrican (3 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup* DAVID *mais je préfère sa femme excusez moi i :love:
> Peut être la place pour *BUEMI* en 2009 ?  Heinnnnn *SYLCO*


Je suis bien de ton avis ! :love:
Ma femme elle, est de l'avis contraire. Étrange hein !


----------



## doudou83 (3 Juillet 2008)

Oui ma femme aussi , même ma p'tite maman (76ans) le trouve très bien !!:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui ma femme aussi , même ma p'tite maman (76ans) le trouve très bien !!:love:



Et elles trouvent sans doute que la sienne (de femme) fait "mauvais genre"


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> c'est peut etre l'un des plus fair play du plateau



C'est beau un pilote qui fait l'unanimité. Ha si seulement il était reparti de la F1 avec un titre comme Damon ou Jacques ...  

Si un germain avait un peu partagé avec ses camarades


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est beau un pilote qui fait l'unanimité. Ha si seulement il était reparti de la F1 avec un titre comme Damon ou Jacques ...
> 
> Si un germain avait un peu partagé avec ses camarades



Note, il est pas venu en F1 pour rien, après l'interview, il s'est quand même barré en faisant main basse* sur la journaliste de TF1, c'est déjà pas mal, comme trophée 


(*)nan, pas si basse que ça, quand même :mouais: :hein:  &#8230; Enfin, pas tout de suite, il a attendu que le cameraman soit parti :rateau:


----------



## marcelpahud (4 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, le départ de DC (ah, trop fort, il a les mêmes initiales que moi !!) va faire bizarre... on était bien habitué à son casque bleu à la croix blanche 

Mais il va rester comme metteur au point et conseiller pour Red Bull, donc il ne disparait pas complètement, à l'instar du cordonnier germain...

Coulthard c'est un peu une sorte de gentleman driver, pas autant que Damon Hill, mais tout de même, toujours très préoccupé par la sécurité, le fair play et "la manière"...

Cependant, Coulthard n'a pas souffert que de la présence de Schumacher, mais avant tout de celle de ses coéquipiers qu'il n'a battu au championnat que 3 fois dans sa période Williams-MacLaren (devant Hakkinen en 97 et 2001 puis devant Raikkonen en 2002)... Après, chez Red-Bull, confronté à des petits jeunes comme Klien, Speed ou Liuzzi il a bien resisté mais c'étaient pas non plus des champions du monde en puissance. L'an dernier il a devancé Mark Webber de 4 petits points, performance néanmoins à signaler si l'on prend en compte les performances médiocres de la voiture... En 2008, je pense que le grand (et beau ?... demandez à Karen, pas à moi...) s'est rendu compte que c'était peut-être la saison de trop. Et malgré un beau podium au Canada, il se fait régulièrement atomiser par Webber. Sage décision à mon avis, donc... Bonne chance à lui pour cette fin de saison 

PS : espérons que Barrichello en fera autant, parce que si Coulthard semble sortir par la grande porte, à un moment où il est malgré tout encore assez compétitif, la situation de Rubinho vire un peu au tragi-comique, même si Button fait malheureusement pas beaucoup mieux avec ce tracteur qu'est la Honda...


----------



## Hurrican (4 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> PS : espérons que Barrichello en fera autant, parce que si Coulthard semble sortir par la grande porte, à un moment où il est malgré tout encore assez compétitif, la situation de Rubinho vire un peu au tragi-comique, même si Button fait malheureusement pas beaucoup mieux avec ce tracteur qu'est la Honda...


Ah ben voilà ! T'as trouvé ! :rateau:
Ils ont tellement l'habitude d'en concevoir, qu'ils ont du laisser le bac à herbe lors de la conception chez Honda. 

Et Toyota, faudra leur expliquer que les 4x4 çà permet peut être de mieux rouler hors de la piste, mais qu'en F1 le principe c'est quand même de ne pas la quitter. 

Manquerait plus que Peugeot fasse son retour avec une 908 "décarossée", tiens. Histoire d'atomiser la concurrence. Du diesel en F1 çà serait rigolo non ? :love:


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juillet 2008)

Hello boys & girls !!
un site sympa avec des infos en live !   http://sport.sportauto.fr/-Live-


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

Si j'ai bien compris Barrichello ne court pas dans la bonne formule.

On devrait normalement le voir dans les compétitions de Tractor Pulling sur Eurosport !!!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juillet 2008)

infos live aussi sur       *eurosport LIVE*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

ils devraient peut etre se mettre au regime les 2 bresiliens

ce sont les 2 seuls pilotes qui lestent leur monoplace de leur embonpoint


----------



## Hurrican (4 Juillet 2008)

Bah, Alonso a trouvé une nouvelle tactique ! 
Il répand l'huile de son Renault sur la piste juste avant le passage des concurrents les plus rapides !
Et hop Massa dans les pneus (sans trop de dommages pour le pilote heureusement). 
Sont trop forts en tactique chez Renault !  :rateau:


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Bah, Alonso a trouvé une nouvelle tactique !
> Il répand l'huile de son Renault sur la piste juste avant le passage des concurrents les plus rapides !
> Et hop Massa dans les pneus (sans trop de dommages pour le pilote heureusement).
> Sont trop forts en tactique chez Renault !  :rateau:



Ca commence bien ...


----------



## marcelpahud (4 Juillet 2008)

Silverstone accueillera l'an prochain son dernier GP d'Angleterre... Dès 2010 ça sera à Donnington... Circuit qui a vu la F1 s'y attarder une seule fois, en 1993 pour le GP d'Europe, certainement la plus belle course d'Ayrton Senna qui signa au passage le meilleur tour en course en passant... par les stands !


----------



## Alex666 (5 Juillet 2008)

il vont le refaire Donington,  c'est pas terrible hormis peut etre la descente avec plein de pluie...  parce que silverstone reste un bon circuit son premier et ses 4 derniers virages c'est quand même qq chose...  quel con ce bernie en plus c'est un pan d'histoire de la F1 qui se tire...

bernie le vendeur d'edulcorant


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Juillet 2008)

C'est assez mon avis aussi... 'fin quoique, en ayant arpenter Donington dans différents jeux vidéos (oui, j'ai fait ça... j'étais jeune...), je le trouve encore pas si mal, mais pour la F1, bien trop étroit (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'ils n'étaient pas revenus après 93...).

Espèrons donc qu'ils l'élargissent, Mosley ou Ecclestone parlait d'avoir un GP "de classe mondiale" en Angleterre... attendons pour voir... S'ils élargissent, on risque de perdre l'intérêt du tracé qui dispose quand même de 3-4 zones de freinages intéressantes pour les dépassements... en voitures de tourisme...


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juillet 2008)

Le baquet de *DAVID *déjà pris par.....*VETTEL* . hélas pour *BUEMI *!!!  

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

il peut toujours etre pilote d'essai 

si deja il commence comme ca on verra ce qu'il vaut (ce que renault avait fait avec montagny avant de le degager  )


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> il peut toujours etre pilote d'essai



Il est déjà 3ème pilote pour Red Bull


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Le baquet de *DAVID *déjà pris par.....*VETTEL* . hélas pour *BUEMI *!!!



Où est-ce que t'as lu ça ? J'ai pas trouvé d'article là-dessus... Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Il est déjà 3ème pilote pour Red Bull



j'avais meme pas fait gaffe

comme quoi, les pilotes insignifiants passent inapercus


----------



## doudou83 (5 Juillet 2008)

Q1+Q2+Q3  
http://www.f1-action.net/infos/article8945.html


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

c'est etonnant de voir weber devant alonso avec le meme moteur

a croire que rb aurait fait une meilleure monoplace que renault pour accueillir ce moteur


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> j'avais meme pas fait gaffe
> 
> comme quoi, les pilotes insignifiants passent inapercus



Peut-être insignifiant pour toi, mais pas pour les Jamaïquains 
Appréciez les glissières de sécurité 

Sebastien est le chouchou de Red Bull. Le temps travaille pour lui. Il n'a pas encore 20 ans, alors que tous les autres en GP2 ont au moins plus de 2 ans que lui. (Senna, 5 ans de plus) Patience...

[YOUTUBE]xeOv0FHnyXs[/YOUTUBE]

Et la version, filmé par un local. Yeah man... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[YOUTUBE]HfERHbARYew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> c'est etonnant de voir weber devant alonso avec le meme moteur
> 
> a croire que rb aurait fait une meilleure monoplace que renault pour accueillir ce moteur



Depuis le début de la Saison, Webber a fini 6 fois devant Alonso en course... et au championnat, ya pas photo : 

Red Bull, 24 pts (4ème)
Renault, 12 pts (7ème)

Et chez les pilotes :

Webber, 18 pts (7ème ex aequo avec Trulli)
Aloson, 10 pts (9ème)

Donc oui, Red Bull a vraisemblablement construit un meilleur châssis pour le moteur Renault et ce châssis-là n'est pas aussi efficace avec un moteur Ferrari (cf Toro Rosso), même si Vettel bat Massa aujourd'hui en qualifs... (et Bourdais aurait meilleur temps de se réveiller, au vu des performances de son (très ?) jeune coéquipier)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

oui c'est etonnant et decevant de la part de renault

bourdais, il est comme ces nombreux pilotes dont on attendait beaucoup, que de nombreux professionnels voyaient comme des champions potentiels et qui n'ont finalement jamais brille, pour ne pas citer heidfeld et button


----------



## Hurrican (5 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que tu te trompes. Bourdais était devant Vettel en début de saison, avec la STR2. 
Mais la STR3 lui pose problèmes. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas chercher bien loin pour savoir d'où çà vient. Le patron est très copain avec son pilote chouchou allemand. Et tout est réglé pour Vettel chez Torro Rosso. La voiture ne sera pas adapté au pilotage de Sébastien, c'est lui qui devra s'adapter à la voiture développée pour Vettel.
La bonne solution pour lui, serait qu'une écurie Française , décide de le prendre en main. Chez Torro Rosso il n'a que Berger comme soutien, et même s'il est de poids, çà fait peu.

C'est un excellent pilote, il n'a pas gagné 4 fois le championnat champ car pour rien ! C'est un très bon metteur au point, et un pilote rapide et très intelligent. Il me rappelle Prost sous pas mal d'aspects. Seulement, pour gagner il faut que l'écurie pousse derrière. Et là, force est de constater qu'il n'est que second pilote. :hein:
Je pense que TR fait une erreur en mettant Bourdais sur la touche. Espérons qu'une autre équipe un peu plus clairvoyante, saura tirer parti de son talent. Allez le lion, sors nous une 908F1 diesel ! :love:


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2008)

Encore une superbe remontée pour Seb. 


Sébastien Buemi a réalisé une très bonne course lors de l'épreuve principale du GP2 à Silverstone. Le Vaudois, parti de la 12e position, a terminé au 4e rang, juste devant le Franco-genevois Romain Grosjean. La victoire est revenue à l'Italien Giorgio Pantano.

Il s'agit du troisième succès de la saison pour l'ancien pilote de Jordan en Formule 1 (2004). Il lui permet de consolider sa première place au classement général dans lequel Buemi pointe au troisième rang, juste devant là encore Grosjean.

*Silverstone (Ang). GP2 Série. Samedi. Course principale (36 tour de 5,141 km/184,971 km):* 1. Giorgio Pantano (It), Racing Engineering, 56'38"094 (195,961 km/h). 2. Lucas Di Grassi (Bré), Campos, à 4"060. 3. Karun Chandhok (Inde), iSport, à 10"280. 4. Sébastien Buemi (S), Arden, à 15"114. 5. Romain Grosjean (S/Fr), ART, à 18"842. 6. Bruno Senna (Bré), iSport, à 18"988. 7. Andreas Zuber (Aut/EAU), Piquet, à 20"205. 8. Luca Filippi (It), ART, à 23"311. 26 pilotes au départ, 23 classés. Tour le plus rapide: Pantano (27e) en 1'31"995 (201,180 km/h).

*Classement général (9/20):* 1. Pantano 46. 2. Senna 33. 3. Buemi 25. 4. Grosjean 23. 5. Alvaro Parente (Por), Super Nova, 19. 6. Di Grassi 19. 7. Chandhok 19. 8. Zuber 19. 9. Pastor Maldonado (Ven), Piquet, 18. 10. Vitali Petrov (Rus), Campos, 17.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

Bourdais

il n'a qu'une année de contrat avec toro rosso et il ne semble pas etre vraiment aime de son patron helmut marko

donc l'annee prochaine, adieu


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Juillet 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Encore une superbe remontée pour Seb.



Cool 

Je pensais que ça allait être vachement dur pour lui vu sa position, mais c'est parfait... et qu'il reste troisième au championnat devant Grosjean me réjouit encore plus ! 

Par contre un peu déçu de Senna qui était tout de même en pole et qui finit que 6ème...


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> oui c'est etonnant et decevant de la part de renault
> 
> bourdais, il est comme ces nombreux pilotes dont on attendait beaucoup, que de nombreux professionnels voyaient comme des champions potentiels et qui n'ont finalement jamais brille, pour ne pas citer heidfeld et button



Et crois moi remporter le championnat en Cart c'est bien plus difficile qu'en F1, car il y a 10 pilotes qui peuvent avoir le titre, pas deux !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et crois moi remporter le championnat en Cart c'est bien plus difficile qu'en F1, car il y a 10 pilotes qui peuvent avoir le titre, pas deux !




2 ?

l'an dernier le titre s'est joue entre 3, presque 4 pilotes

cette année aussi..


----------



## marcelpahud (6 Juillet 2008)

Arrête de pinailler... 3 ou 4 c'est de toute façon jamais 10... et en Cart à chaque week-end de course, ya vraiment 10 mecs qui ont des chances sérieuses de gagner... en F1, quand il y en a 4 un GP sur deux, c'est une saison passionnante...

Je trouve aussi hallucinant l'attitude d'Helmut Marko à l'encontre de Bourdais... c'est tellement petit de faire des commentaires de ce genre-là... (pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi, il a dit récemment un truc du genre "Je ne sais pas si on doit faire confiance à Berger pour le choix des pilotes l'an prochain car il croit encore que Bourdais est bon"...). J'ai néanmoins de la peine à croire que la Toro Rosso a été développée pour Vettel... C'est une Red Bull, elle a été développée pour Weber et Coulthard, non ? Cependant, il est clair que Bourdais a des soucis avec cette voiture (un peu à l'instar d'Heidfeld chez BMW) et qu'on ne fait pas grand chose pour l'aider... (chez BMW, difficile à dire... Heidfeld semble reprendre du poil de la bête à Silverstone... un petit podium pour confirmer ça ?  )


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> * Heidfeld *semble reprendre du poil de la bête à Silverstone... un petit *podium *pour confirmer ça ?  )


Ce n'est pas moi qui va te contredire !  De plus , le grand *ROBERT *a eu des soucis techniques pendant les qualifs ce qui explique sa position sur le grille. Donc tout est possible ! 
Attention aussi à la météo.....

Pour en revenir à *Seb BOURDAIS
Son avenir?
*


----------



## marcelpahud (6 Juillet 2008)

Arf ! Buemi vient de sortir dans le tour de formation de la deuxième course... il abandonne... la piste est détrempée... Bruno Senna en tête...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

ca sent la pluie aujourd'hui

bizarrement je ne vois pas du tout raikko ni hamilton sur le podium

kubica sur une des marches encore? avec alonso ? et... un inhabituel... pourquoi pas vettel ? ou en effet un heidfeld

avec qq rebondissements pendant la course, le pace car par exemple 1 voire 2 fois


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2008)

Moi non plus je ne vois pas Raikko sur le podium et une belle prestation des McLaren


----------



## Alex666 (6 Juillet 2008)

comme un ami le thon dans l'eau !


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> comme un ami le thon dans l'eau !



Bravo Lewis !!! Il rattrape tout son retard. Il faut qu'il continue comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

0 pointé pour les commissaires de course pour avoir sortir la grue plusieurs fois a des coins dangereux sans safety car

carton jaune a hamilton qui a attaque son equipier dans les premieres secondes alors que la piste etait humide, presque au contact, ca aurait pu foutre les 2 mclaren en l'air des le debut de la course, etait ce bien necessaire? certes il a gagne, mais avoir un comportement aussi dangereux dans les premiers metres de course c'est vraiment une tete brulee

le grand perdant c'est weber, dommage, sa voiture semblait vraiment rapide

le championnat est relance ! 4 pilotes en 2 points d'ecart

dommage pour kubica, il aurait pu etre le 4e pilote a 48 points

j'ai de la peine de le dire, mais la strategie de ferrari c'est 0 pointe depuis que jean todt a arrete et qu'ils ont laisse partir brawn le maitre de la strategie au profit de domenicali

barrichello, je l'ai enterre trop vite, il a tire son epingle du jeu

celui que je felicite c'est alonso, malgre une voiture peu performante, ce jeune vieux briscard a montre ses talents de pilotage pour resister a ses adversaires


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> 0 pointé pour les commissaires de course pour avoir sortir la grue plusieurs fois a des coins dangereux sans safety car
> 
> carton jaune a hamilton qui a attaque son equipier dans les premieres secondes alors que la piste etait humide, presque au contact, ca aurait pu foutre les 2 mclaren en l'air des le debut de la course, etait ce bien necessaire? certes il a gagne, mais avoir un comportement aussi dangereux dans les premiers metres de course c'est vraiment une tete brulee.
> s



Maintenant je comprend que tu aimes pas le ChampCar, tu n'aimes pas les bagarres et les dépassements. La lutte ça commence dès que les feux s'éteignent, pas après deux ou trois tours d'échauffement 

Tu crois peut-être que Schmi ou Senna aurait attendu quelques tours. Eux aussi auraient attaqué de suite. Hamilton est un sacré pilote et il en a    J'adore !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

un equipier qui aneantit les chances de son ecurie c'est deja arrive pleins de fois au depart...

ca aurait ete marrant de voir ca a silverstone pour les fleches d'argent 

attaquer un concurrent, ca se comprend, attaquer son equipier, y en a qui ont pas compris des dangers de la pluie


d'ailleurs en parlant de pluie, 0 pointe aussi a la FIA qui a supprime l'antipatinage

bien sur que sur le sec ca aide la voiture, mais sous la pluie, c'est une securite non negligeable

ils attendent peut etre un accident grave de pilote pour reagir

de toute facon ce gp etait un exemple de la defaillance de la securite via l'absence du pace car


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> un equipier qui aneantit les chances de son ecurie c'est deja arrive pleins de fois au depart...
> 
> ca aurait ete marrant de voir ca a silverstone pour les fleches d'argent
> 
> attaquer un concurrent, ca se comprend, attaquer son equipier, y en a qui ont pas compris des dangers de la pluie



Toi tu n'as pas connu l'époque Prost-Senna !!! Franchement je ne voudrais pas d'une F1 soporifique comme on en parle. C'est très bien que ça se batte dans une écurie aussi et que les pilotes resistent un peu, pas comme les simulacres de dépassement qu'on a très longtemps vu chez Ferrari (honte sur eux). Chez McLaren c'est pas du chiqué !!! 

Sinon en effet bravo Heidfeld qui s'est bien battu et Barrichelo qui profite bien de la pluie 

Dommage pour Coulthard, il avait surement une place dans le top 8 ... J'aimerais bien le voir faire des choses sympas avant son départ.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Toi tu n'as pas connu l'époque Prost-Senna !!!



je connais tres bien cette epoque et si tu as bonne memoire aussi Senna n'est plus de ce monde

oui il faut innover pour garantir le spectacle

mais il faut aussi maximiser la securite pour eviter de tuer d'autres pilotes

la grue qui etait au bord de la piste dans une chicane qu'on prend a 250 sans intervention de la pace car c'etait franchement pas tres malin

piloter sous la pluie sans aide au pilotage, ca te plairait surement de voir des pilotes foncer dans un mur a pleine vitesse peut etre?

c'est sur que la F1 etait passionnante a l'epoque des voitures en papier mache, les circuits sans zone de degagement et les virages dangereux sans mur de pneus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Maintenant je comprend que tu aimes pas le ChampCar, tu n'aimes pas les bagarres et les dépassements. La lutte ça commence dès que les feux s'éteignent, pas après deux ou trois tours d'échauffement
> 
> Tu crois peut-être que Schmi ou Senna aurait attendu quelques tours. Eux aussi auraient attaqué de suite. Hamilton est un sacré pilote et il en a    J'adore !



Nan mais t'énerve pas, je pense qu'il ne doit pas regarder les mêmes courses que nous, il doit être dans un univers parallèle 

Si Hamilton attaque pas, il est nul, et si il attaque, c'est une tête brulée 

En tout cas, il y a eu du spectacle, ça on peut pas le nier, et à tous les "étages" de la course ! Un bon moment de bravoure quand Alonso a tenté de défendre sa 4ème place à la fin !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

faut pas se leurrer non plus, si le mec il passe on dit qu'il a fait une super maneuvre

s'il avait touche son equipier, on l'aurait insulte

oui y a eu du spectacle, mais bon, un gp sous la pluie, c'est qd meme bien chiant

a part les 50 tetes a queue de massa, on peut dire que c'etait pas le meilleur gp du calendrier

je ne dis pas qu'hamilton est un mauvais pilote, prendre des risques c'est ca aussi piloter, mais etait ce bien utile de le faire dans les 50 premiers metres sous la flotte

sur temps sec, y aurait eu aucun risque mais la...

et sinon, y a rien de pire que les topics ou tout le monde est d'accord avec tout le monde
y a que segolene royal pour etre toujours d'accord avec les autres


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

pour sa derniere saison de f1, le pauvre david, il est pas gate

weber, il aurait pu etre sur le podium, dommage aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> , y a rien de pire que les topics ou tout le monde est d'accord avec tout le monde



Si, il y a les posteurs qui ne sont (par principe, en apparence) jamais d'accord avec personne, ça, c'est pire


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

je suis la F1, je soutiens les pilotes que j'aime bien, pour le reste, ca me fait ni chaud ni froid d'etre en desaccord avec d'autres


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2008)

Bravo à Hamilton, mais force est de dire qu'il a quand même bien été aidé, et par ses adversaires en plus !
Je plussoie la remarque d'Enzo à propos des stratèges de Ferrari. Lamentable ! 
Et quand on voit la 3ème place de Rubens on se dit que Ross Brawn est décidément monsieur stratégie. Il manque vraiment à la scuderia... Un Kimi équipé de pneus conditions extrèmes aurait fait un malheur. Et pourquoi avoir tant tardé à le faire rentrer, alors qu'il perdait 7-8 secondes au tour ? 3 tours à ce rythme équivalent à un arrêt.
Enfin, le championnat est serré, on a au moins un peu de suspens. Et la pluie nous a prouvé si on avait encore besoin d'une preuve, que ces gars là, c'est pas des rigolos !  Quelle maitrise même dans les sorties de piste. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

c'est clair, vu que de toute facon, todt quittait son poste a la scuderia, je vois pas pourquoi ils ont pas voulu prendre ross brawn a sa succession au lieu de le laisser partir chez honda

c'est bien parti pour perdre les 2 championnats a cause de leur mauvaise strategie

tout le monde savait que le gp serait sous la pluie et ils ont pas choisi les bons pneus, c'est fort qd meme...

barrichello, il a rate de peu la 2e marche du podium, bravo qd meme


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2008)

Enfin, je me console avec les 6 meilleurs tours en course... Tous l'uvre de la voiture portant le N° 1. Forza Kimi ! :love:


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juillet 2008)

Bravo *LEWIS   *!!!! souverain il a été !!   super *HEIDFELD *(bien sûr) et grand bravo à *BARRICHELLO *(il est toujours là le bougre )
Enfin un grand merci à sa majesté *LA PLUIE *pour son spectacle .....
AU suivant !!

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!! *


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je suis la F1, je soutiens les pilotes que j'aime bien, pour le reste, ca me fait ni chaud ni froid d'etre en desaccord avec d'autres



Ça n'est pas tant ton soutien aux pilotes que tu apprécie qu'on te reproche ici, que ton dénigrement systématique des autres.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça n'est pas tant ton soutien aux pilotes que tu apprécie qu'on te reproche ici, que ton dénigrement systématique des autres.



bref...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ca va pas m'empecher de dormir donc je m'en fous
> 
> tu as tes opinions, j'ai les miennes, basta



Le problème; c'est que les tienne commencent a avoir un côté rengaine un poil saoulant, tu devrais essayer de te renouveler un peu, le comique de répétition n'est pas la seule façon d'attirer l'attention !



enzo0511 a dit:


> je vois que tu as du temps libre pour critiquer le moindre de mes posts



Tu t'accorde un peu trop d'importance, là, à peu de choses près, les seuls posts de toi que je voies sont ceux de ce topic, d'ailleurs, à plus haute dose, je ne suis pas certain que je supporterais


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

pour s'expliquer, il existe les mp

y a pas besoin d'encombrer le topic pour les reglements de compte, notamment de la part d'un modo

a part ca, c'est un forum d'expression, je m'y exprime sur la fin et je n'insulte aucun forumeur...
point


(je t'ai envoye un mp)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Enfin, je me console avec les 6 meilleurs tours en course... Tous l'uvre de la voiture portant le N° 1. Forza Kimi ! :love:



ca sent le retour de jean todt aux commandes ca 

depuis qu'il est parti, ca part en vrille chez ferrari


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bravo *LEWIS   *!!!! souverain il a été !!   super *HEIDFELD *(bien sûr) et grand bravo à *BARRICHELLO *(il est toujours là le bougre )
> Enfin un grand merci à sa majesté *LA PLUIE *pour son spectacle .....
> AU suivant !!
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!! *



Finalement il devrait pleuvoir plus souvent


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de voir la course en différé (merci iWizz) et sincièrement, c'est un des plus beaux GP depuis un sacré bout de temps... Des dépassements et des bagarres à tous les coins du circuits (Webber en début de course, splendide, mal récompensé de ses efforts... mais il a fait une bourde qu'il paie cher)... Dans tous les cas, chapeau à tous les pilotes, on est quand même bien mieux sur nos canapés que eux au volant de leur truc là... non mais, sont inconscients ces jeunes gens de conduire vite comme ça par ce temps ??!? 

On pouvait pas rêver meilleur résultat, le championnat en est relancé de plus belle (et à tous les niveaux aussi, pilotes, constructeurs, et plus bas aussi, Toyota qui passe devant Red-Bull pour un point grâce au dépassement de Trulli dans le dernier tour)

Ah et prix de la sucette du gars qu'aurait mieux fait de rester chez lui à la manger : Massa...  mérite même pas d'être en tête du championnat...

Ben, moi je me réjouis d'être à Hockenheim dans deux semaines  Même si c'est pas un circuit terrible, les enjeux seront important, donc y'aura au moins un aspect intéressant... et je verrai les tutures... 350D et zoom 75-300 prêts à tirer


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juillet 2008)

Nous attendons les photos !!!!:love:


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Nous attendons les photos !!!!:love:



Oui parce que lors du GP de France ou j'étais il y a 8 ans, j'avais mal engagé la pellicule dans le reflex de mon père et j'ai eu nada, sauf à la fin ou je me suis aperçu du problème. Heureusement on a le numérique maintenant


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juillet 2008)

moi, j'y ai fait quelques bonnes photos (pas cette année) mais il y a 2 ans avec 1 certain* Lewis* *Hamilton* attendant son tour pour sa série en GP2 (il avait déjà la classe!)ou un *Nico Rosberg *
Pour revenir sur SILVERSTONE   
Les chiffres


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juillet 2008)

*Justement les chiffres
*

*2 tendances qui confirme la supériorité de 2 pilotes
*

*179*

 Lewis Hamilton est passé en tête du classement des tours menés depuis le début de la saison. Il en compte 179 contre 165 à Massa, 135 à Räikkönen et 49 à Kubica. Ce classement est identique à celui du championnat pour les six premiers !
*504*

 Kimi Räikkönen a dépassé la barre des 500 points sur toute sa carrière à Silverstone. Il passe devant Fernando Alonso, qui en compte 503.


nous sommes à mi saison ce championnat est donc très serré
ami le thon à eu bcp de chance hier dès le départ avec un weber qui le laisse passer gentiment en coinçant Räikkönen, une stratégie de ses concurrents lamentable, mais reconnaissons surtout son talent sous la pluie, le plus chanceux hier était massa... 6 tête à queue, 6 fois reparti, jamais accroché alors que ds ces conditions il y a souvent des cartons qui ne pardonnent pas.


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Nous attendons les photos !!!!:love:




No problemo, j'espère juste que je serai assez bien placé... j'ai une place pas chère vers l'épingle... normalement pour les photos ça devrait être pas mal, à voir... Et si j'ai le temps, cette semaine je vais essayer d'aller voir les essais privés, si je reçois mon ticket... on peut y rentrer gratuitement si on a une place pour le GP il paraît... qqn est déjà aller voir des essais privés ? Si oui, des infos à ce sujet ? J'imagine que c'est différent sur chaque circuit et pour chaque séance mais, on sait jamais


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2008)

Oui c'est différent sûr chaque circuit.
En Espagne c'est "gratuit", en France c'est payant, en Allemagne je sais pas.


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Oui c'est différent sûr chaque circuit.
> En Espagne c'est "gratuit", en France c'est payant, en Allemagne je sais pas.



Il ne font pas grand chose pour favoriser la venue du public. C'est pas demain que je paierais cher pour être au bord du circuit et voir pas grand chose ...

Quand on voit aux US qu'un pass qui permet de tout faire y compris la visite des stands est moins qu'une entrée de base en F1 ...

Non il vaut mieux rester devant sa télé. Je ne suis allé à Magny-cours que parce que j'étais invité par un grand établissement financier (en VIP donc et au dessus des stands).


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2008)

Oui, mais faut avouer qu'en vrai c'est quelque chose ! 
Enfin, sauf à Monaco et autres circuits sans possibilités de dépassement, où on s'ennuie ferme même si la vitesse de passage des voitures est toujours aussi impressionnante (la télé çà ne rend absolument pas).


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Oui, mais faut avouer qu'en vrai c'est quelque chose !
> Enfin, sauf à Monaco et autres circuits sans possibilités de dépassement, où on s'ennuie ferme même si la vitesse de passage des voitures est toujours aussi impressionnante (la télé çà ne rend absolument pas).



Oui j'ai pas oublié le bruit et la fureur !!!


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Juillet 2008)

Le bruit ça reste quand même le plus impressionnant... avec la petite taille des voitures... à la Télé, quand ça prend tout l'écran, ça a l'air énorme... mais sur un circuit, sous la pluie (j'étais à Spa en 2004) ils ont vraiment l'air de nains dans des voitures téléguidées... bon, à 280 km/h dans l'Eau Rouge quand même 

La pluie aussi, c'est violent... les gerbes d'eau que ça envoie... on était sur la ligne droite après le Raidillon pendant les essais libres sous la pluie, à droite quand ils arrivent, on voit la voiture, et on suit, en tournant la tête (un peu comme au match de tennis ) et on voit plus qu'un mur deau... les mecs qui suivent à quelques dizaines de mètres ils ont des sacré c******* 

Bon, je verrai pour ces essais privés, mais j'ai lu qqpart qu'on pouvait y aller gratuitement... mais impossible de retrouver l'info et sur le site de Hockenheim, ya rien du tout à ce sujet...  Bon, normalment, j'ai des cours toute la semaine...


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> on peut y rentrer gratuitement si on a une place pour le GP il paraît... qqn est déjà aller voir des essais privés ? Si oui, des infos à ce sujet ? J'imagine que c'est différent sur chaque circuit et pour chaque séance mais, on sait jamais


Oui , c'est different pour chaque circuit mais bon.. ex pour Magny Cours (je le pratique depuis le début) j'achète 1 ticket 3jours.le + sympa est évidemment le jeudi si on peut être sur place car presque tout est open! pour les photos c'est tip top  !!! le vendredi en se débrouillant bien on peut balader dans le paddock et tu as accès à toutes les tribunes. le samedi c'est rappé .
Pour l'objectif photo tu parlais d'1 70*300 ? j'ai cet objectif mais c'est 1 peu juste.il faut vraiment se rapprocher 1 max. voili voilou! de toutes façons l'ambiance sur place est irremplaçable .le bruit des moulins ,même les réglages moteurs dans les box d'écuries 
Enfin vive la F1 et* ALLEZ BMW !!!! :love: *


----------



## sylko (8 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Le bruit ça reste quand même le plus impressionnant... avec la petite taille des voitures... à la Télé, quand ça prend tout l'écran, ça a l'air énorme... mais sur un circuit, sous la pluie (j'étais à Spa en 2004) ils ont vraiment l'air de nains dans des voitures téléguidées... bon, à 280 km/h dans l'Eau Rouge quand même
> 
> La pluie aussi, c'est violent... les gerbes d'eau que ça envoie... on était sur la ligne droite après le Raidillon pendant les essais libres sous la pluie, à droite quand ils arrivent, on voit la voiture, et on suit, en tournant la tête (un peu comme au match de tennis ) et on voit plus qu'un mur deau... les mecs qui suivent à quelques dizaines de mètres ils ont des sacré c*******
> 
> Bon, je verrai pour ces essais privés, mais j'ai lu qqpart qu'on pouvait y aller gratuitement... mais impossible de retrouver l'info et sur le site de Hockenheim, ya rien du tout à ce sujet...  Bon, normalment, j'ai des cours toute la semaine...




As-tu tenté de poser la question sur le forum des fans?


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de laisser un message sur les forums d'Eurosport, les journalistes étant à mon avis, pas très "réfléchis". 
Dans leur baromètre, ils descendent la scuderia (à raison), mais aussi leurs "pilotes non visionnaires", qui sembleraient être responsable du choix des pneus... Comme j'ai écris, ce ne sont pas des grenouilles météo. Ils se fient aux données que leur transmet leur équipe. Et si on leur a dit (et c'est le cas), que la première averse serait la seule, leur choix de ne pas changer de gomme était parfaitement normal ! Kimi, comme hab, a dit "on est une équipe, on gagne et on perd en équipe". Mais il doit quand même avoir les boules, çà fait plusieurs fois cette année que les décisions de la scuderia s'avèrent désastreuses.
J'épiloguerai pas sur le cas Massa en revanche... Chanceux le brésilien, chanceux.


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2008)

Je suis assez d'accord, je ne pense pas que Kimi soit responsable. Tout comme McLaren qui a ruiné le titre de Hamilton en ne lui changeant pas ses pneus l'an dernier, le team Ferrari a tout autant manqué de lucidité. Mais bon si les grosses écuries étaient infaillibles, on n'aurait pas Barrichello sur le podium ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> J'épiloguerai pas sur le cas Massa en revanche... Chanceux le brésilien, chanceux.



Ah ça, ce Week end, lui, c'était pas "La roue de la fortune", mais plutôt "la toupie de la fortune" &#8230; Mais de là à prétendre que ce type est une vraie girouette &#8230;


----------



## Hurrican (8 Juillet 2008)

"Voulez vous valser grand mèrreeee ?"


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Juillet 2008)

Ah un truc qui m'avait bien fait rire pendant le GP d'Angleterre et qui me revient ce matin :

Jaques Laffite : "On se souvient de la victoire de Barrichello en Allemagne sous une *pluie trempée*..." Mouarf !!  Il est trop fort le Jacquot...

Pour tous les fans des laffiteries : http://jaclaffite.free.fr/ (plus vraiment mis à jour depuis un certain temps, mais une perle


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ah un truc qui m'avait bien fait rire pendant le GP d'Angleterre et qui me revient ce matin :
> 
> Jaques Laffite : "On se souvient de la victoire de Barrichello en Allemagne sous une *pluie trempée*..." Mouarf !!  Il est trop fort le Jacquot...
> 
> Pour tous les fans des laffiteries : http://jaclaffite.free.fr/ (plus vraiment mis à jour depuis un certain temps, mais une perle



Oh, c'est pas la première de l'année, mais moi, j'avais eu pitié, je n'avais pas précisé quel commentateur de TF1


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, c'est pas la première de l'année, mais moi, j'avais eu pitié, je n'avais pas précisé quel commentateur de TF1



Très fort aussi en effet !!  

Mais finalement, sans Jacques Laffite, les GPs sur TF1 seraient vraiment chiants à mourir... là on arrive tout juste à survivre au moins :rateau: Rendez-nous Marc Minari et Pierre van Vliet !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

santander deviendra sponsor de Ferrari en 2010...

ca sent l'arrivee d'Alonso ca


----------



## marcelpahud (11 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> santander deviendra sponsor de Ferrari en 2010...
> 
> ca sent l'arrivee d'Alonso ca



Ouaif ça m'étonnerait qu'à mi-2008 Ferrari, Raikkonen et Alonso sachent déjà ce qu'ils feront en 2010... c'est peut-être Pedro De La Rosa qu'ils vont engager, quite à prendre un espagnol 

Y'en a qui voient aussi Vettel chez BMW l'an prochain, mais Heidfeld s'étant réveillé et semblant plus à l'aise avec la voiture pourrait peut-être rester...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

dans ce cas pourquoi une entreprise signerait un contrat 1 an et demi a l'avance pour du sponsoring ?

santander avait signe a l'origine un contrat equivalent a la duree du contrat d'alonso chez mclaren avant que ce dernier ne parte au bout d'un an


----------



## marcelpahud (11 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> dans ce cas pourquoi une entreprise signerait un contrat 1 an et demi a l'avance pour du sponsoring ?
> 
> santander avait signe a l'origine un contrat equivalent a la duree du contrat d'alonso chez mclaren avant que ce dernier ne parte au bout d'un an



Oui, sauf qu'on savait début 2006 que Alonso allait faire la saison 2007 chez McLaren... là, on ne sait rien du tout... mais bon, rien n'est impossible...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

sachant en plus qu'il avait deja exprime dans la presse son interet pour cette equipe...
tout en nuancant sa declaration en disant qu'il ne voulait pas jouer les equipiers mais bien le numero 1

et recemment kimi avait emis l'envie de mettre fin a sa carriere

comme quoi, tout peut changer...


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2008)

Z'avez rien compris ! 
Alonso va chez Ferrari parce que Bourdais a déjà signé un contrat de 1er pilote avec Renault.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Z'avez rien compris !
> Alonso va chez Ferrari parce que Bourdais a déjà signé un contrat de 1er pilote avec Renault.  :rateau:




ou devenir le chauffeur du chanteur Renaud


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Z'avez rien compris !
> Alonso va chez Ferrari parce que Bourdais a déjà signé un contrat de 1er pilote avec Renault.  :rateau:



Alonso pourrait aussi conduire un motor-home


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2008)

Ou passer chez Renault Trucks.


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ou passer chez Renault Trucks.



C'est pas loin de chez moi l'usine. J'ai même fait une petite mission en développement sur l'application d'assemblage des moteurs


----------



## Hurrican (11 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'ai Cuynet près de chez moi... Il court sur Mercedes et Renault.


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Moi j'ai Cuynet près de chez moi... Il court sur Mercedes et Renault.


il est bi ?


----------



## Hurrican (13 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> il est bi ?


Je dirais même tri. 
En plus il est concessionnaire Volkswagen-Audi-Seat pour ce qui est des voitures. :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (16 Juillet 2008)

Hello boys & girls !  
Ce week end GP d'Allemagne :*Programme téloche*


----------



## Hurrican (16 Juillet 2008)

Suis invité encore ce week-end. 
Heureusement mon hôte est fan de F1. 
On va laisser les femmes papoter pendant qu'on va admirer le coup de volant de ces messieurs. :love:


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Suis invité encore ce week-end.
> Heureusement mon hôte est fan de F1.
> On va laisser les femmes papoter pendant qu'on va admirer le coup de volant de ces messieurs. :love:



La belle vie quoi !

Bon allez doublé Audi ce WE !!!

Comment ça, c'est pas possible ? ? ?


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Juillet 2008)

Bon, d'accord, je vous la montre mais c'est la dernière fois... 

Pour tous ceux que ne le connaissent pas encore, je ne saurai que trop vous conseiller d'aller faire un tour par là : BÔBlog

Tout y est écrit, mais rapidement, Lionel est écrivain, c'est son métier, et il le fait bien, pour libération prioritairement, puis sur ce blog dès qu'il a du temps à y consacrer. Vous y apprendrez certainement beaucoup de choses sur la F1.


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juillet 2008)

*GP d'ALLEMAGNE *:  Les chiffres clés


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *GP d'ALLEMAGNE *:  Les clés



Dommage, j'ai cru un instant que tu nous invitais ...


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juillet 2008)

p'tin j'aurai dû participer au concours !!! moi qui rêve d'un pass paddock pour mes photos :love:
I*NG RENAULT F1*


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juillet 2008)

Le grand ROBERT à l'air de savoir où il sera l'année prochaine ! pourvu qu'il reste chez BMW ...
*KUBICA    
*


----------



## doudou83 (17 Juillet 2008)

*VETTEL* chez Red Bull


----------



## sylko (17 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *VETTEL* chez Red Bull



Arghhh!


----------



## marcelpahud (17 Juillet 2008)

T'en fais pas, comme je l'ai déjà dit, autant que Séb (encore un dans la famille Red Bull, tiens...) reste une saison de plus en GP2 pour se "faire les dents", il est (très) jeune, il a le temps !! 

EDIT : et regarde finalement...


----------



## sylko (17 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> T'en fais pas, comme je l'ai déjà dit, autant que Séb (encore un dans la famille Red Bull, tiens...) reste une saison de plus en GP2 pour se "faire les dents", il est (très) jeune, il a le temps !!
> 
> EDIT : et regarde finalement...



Oui, je sais, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher. 

Ca fait déjà quelques années, que le père Theissen le connaît. Et papy Sauber, chauvin comme il est, va certainement faire le forcing par derrière.


----------



## doudou83 (18 Juillet 2008)

Il était grand temps !!!!! :love:

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Il était grand temps !!!!! :love:
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*



Wouaih ... 

Enfin si Kova comme a conduire normalement peux-être que McLaren va marquer un peu plus de points


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Juillet 2008)

Arf, je pouvais pas assister aux essais libres... verpflichtete Anwesendheit oblige... mais demain, c'est parti  Me réjouis !!! je serai vers 9h sur place 

A demain soir pour qqes premières photos !!


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2008)

De jolies qualif pour McLaren, et Massa ne se laisse pas enterrer par Kimi, comme certains voudraient nous le faire croire 

BMW, par contre commence à souffrir, comme en Tourisme où Audi leur fait très mal ... 

La suite demain. Un autre grand prix humide ? Allez Lewis !


----------



## doudou83 (19 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> BMW, par contre commence à souffrir, comme en Tourisme où Audi leur fait très mal ...
> La suite demain. Un autre grand prix humide ? *Allez Lewis *!



Tout pareil ! évidemment tres déçu par les positions des *BMW *mais bon on verra en course...
*Bourdais* me fait peine !

*ALLEZ BMW !!!! *et vivement *AUDI* dans le grand cirque !!!


----------



## melaure (19 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> et vivement *AUDI* dans le grand cirque !!!



Des infos ? Des tuyaux ?


----------



## Chang (20 Juillet 2008)

Salut les aminches ...

Dites moi, meme si on est a Ockenheim ce week end, il n'empeche que je viens de voir le trace du Nurburgring sur le site formula1.com et je me demande si c'est la creve qui me fait delirer ou si le trace a change ? Je ne reconnais plus le trace ...

Attennnnnnds ouhlaaaaa ... c'est Valencia ... c'est plus le Ring ???? C'est quoi cette histoire la ? 

Bon ben ca repond a ma question, c'est un post inutile pendant lequel jai trouve ma reponse ... tant pis je le laisse, j'assume ...  ...

Bonne course !!!


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Bourdais* me fait peine !


Son directeur d'écurie, a dit que c'était de la faute de l'équipe si il était à la peine. Il ne faut pas oublié qu'il a quasiment passé la journée de vendredi dans les stands à cause de problèmes divers qui nelui étaient pas imputables (volant, boite de vitesse, ...), pendant que les autres cherchaient les réglages alors que les conditions de piste avaient complètement changé par rapport aux essais de la semaine précédente (tout le monde s'accorde à la dire). 
Et puis, une fois de plus, il n'est pas allé cherché des excuses n'importe où (comme Massa ou Hamilton ont tendance à le faire), non, à l'instar de Kimi, quand il y a un problème il en parle sans s'énerver, franchement, y compris quand il fait la bourde lui même, ce qui a été le cas dans le virage où il tire tout droit en Q2, bien qu'on puisse imputer çà en partie à son manque de temps pour régler la voiture. Moi j'aime les gars simples et francs.
A noter qu'ils se sont *tous* ratés au moins une fois à ce virage. Les freinages en groupe à cet endroit vont être amusants en course ! A mon avis, il y aura du spectacle à ce virage (faut dire qu'ils arrivent à + de 300 et que la piste est bosselée sur la trajectoire à priori). 

Edit :
Malgré sa 6ème place, faudra pas enterrer Kimi. Soit c'est un réel problème de réglages qu'il a et avec l'analyse des datas, ils pourraient bien avoir trouver la solution pour la course, soit (et je suis pas loin de le penser vu le comportement de la voiture hier), il a feinté tout le monde, et embarque beaucoup d'essence. 
J'ai ce sentiment, parce dans la Q3 sa vitesse de pointe a beaucoup baissé (contrairement à Massa). Soit elle a baissé parce qu'il était lourd, soit parce qu'il avait mis plus d'appuis pour rejoindre les réglages d'Hamilton qui moins rapide en pointe, faisait un 3ème partiel d'enfer dans le stadium. Mais comment expliquer alors que la voiture "embarquait" dans le stadium, et qu'il a été alors plus mauvais que Massa, ce qui n'était pas le cas lors des autres tours ? Je suis d'avis qu'il a "chargé la mule".


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> A mon avis, il y aura du spectacle à ce virage (faut dire qu'ils arrivent à + de 300 et que la piste est bosselée sur la trajectoire à priori).



C'est lequel ? le "droite" à l'entrée du stadium ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

a mon avis, il va pleuvoir

si ferrari se plante encore dans la strategie, faudra serieusement se remettre en question


pas mal de lignes droites pour depasser

cette fois ci je soutiens alonso, le pauvre il a jamais eu une voiture tres performante cette saison, je lui souhaite un podium

et son retour l'an prochain dans une vraie course au titre


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> a mon avis, il va pleuvoir
> 
> si ferrari se plante encore dans la strategie, faudra serieusement se remettre en question



Ils peuvent aussi perdre sur piste sèche, tu sais ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ils peuvent aussi perdre sur piste sèche, tu sais ?



A mon avis, ils arriveraient à perdre, même s'il n'y avait *que* des Ferrari au départ


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

on verra ca en fin de saison, comme l'année derniere


----------



## Chang (20 Juillet 2008)

> a mon avis, il va pleuvoir



je crois bien que tu as raison, mon cors au pied me lance et en general ca trompe pas ......


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

Mais quelle fin de course. Il reste 12 cours, Piquet en tete !!! 

Lewis revient comme un fou !


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

Mention GROS NUL à TF1 qui met la pub au meilleur moment.

Chaïne de m.... !!!!


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

Bravo Lewis !!! Quand je pense à tout ces médisants qui lui donnent moins de talent que Kimi ou Massa, franchement en deux grand prix, il a montré bien plus que ces deux là, et dans des conditions très différentes !!! 

En plus, le pace-car lui fait perdre son avance, son écurie ne le fait pas ravitailler, et il remonte tout le monde, c'est ça une graine de champion !!!

Ensuite bravo à Nelson, ce n'est sûrement pas facile d'être le fils d'un grand pilote, et il a bien gérer les événements aujourd'hui avec un pari payant sur le ravitaillement. Je ne pense pas que la Renault soit vraiment au niveau, mais quand on arrive à profiter des circonstances, ça marche. Et les temps de ses derniers tours sont vraiment excellents 

Pour BMW encore une journée difficile, ou chacun des deux pilotes n'a pas pu prendre le dessus sur son adversaire proche (deux jolis duo néanmoins) de chez Ferrari, qui contient bien BMW au championnat (Felipe et Kimi collectent des points important).

Kovalaïnen n'a pas vraiment confirmé, mais avec ses points McLaren revient à 3 points de BMW.

Et un petit + pour Vettel et Bourdais


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2008)

Messieurs les pronostiqueurs, lequel d'entre vous touche le tiercé dans l'ordre ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Mention GROS NUL à TF1 qui met la pub au meilleur moment.
> 
> Chaïne de m.... !!!!




en effet, les boulets, toujours a couper au moment d'un depassement, du pace car ou d'un ravitaillement 

entre la pub et top position, c'est vraiment le jackpot $$$ pour eux


----------



## Amalcrex (20 Juillet 2008)

Vive les chaînes belges  (en plus, même lors des pubs il reste l'image en petit sur le côté de l'écran pour pouvoir suivre s'il se passe quelque chose)
Mais soit, très beau grand prix tout de même et comme dit melaure, BRAVO LEWIS !!!


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Juillet 2008)

Quelle course, mes amis, quelle course... ou devrais-je dire quelleS courseS, parce que j'en ai vu plusieurs 

Je fais le tri dans mes photos (plus de 1'000.....) et je vous fais un récit de mon week-end 

Mais là tout de suite, surtout pour Sylko, une petite photo de celui que j'ai croisé samedi matin en me rendant à ma tribune 




(j'ai croisé Neel Jani, directement après, mais je n'ai pas été assez prompt à la reconnaissance ni au coup d'appareil photo....)

Malheureusement il a pas eu un très bon week-end... abandon samedi suite à une erreur sous la pluie et dimanche aucun point malgré une magnifique remontée (de la 19ème à la 8ème place). Du coup, dégringolade au championnat...  Mais il va se refaire, hein Séb ?

La suite, plus tard...


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juillet 2008)

J'aime pas Hamilton du tout, mais il faut bien avouer que ce mec est un très grand et ce malgré l'énorme bévue de son écurie (de vrais bourins ). Belle course de Seb aussi et aussi quel bol pour le petit Piquet .....


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2008)

Bravo à Lewis, même si j'ai une analyse de la course un peu différente des différents commentateurs.
Moi j'ai essayer de regarder attentivement le comportement des voitures, et je me suis aperçu d'une chose. D'une manière ou d'une autre McLaren a réussi à recréer un anti-patinage. Lewis et Heikki accéléraient beaucoup plus tôt que les Ferrari, BMW et autres sans subir en plus le moindre travers, ni patinage. Le pire dans ce comportement étant à mettre sur le compte de la Renault. On voyait Alonso qui ne pouvait jamais relancer aussi vite (il y a même eu un épisode flagrant vu d'hélico avec Rosberg). Mais est-ce bien étonnant quand on sait que le fameux boitier électronique que toutes les équipes utilisent est conçu par... McLaren. :hein:  Une chose que j'ai jamais compris, çà. N'importe qui pouvait concevoir ce boitier, mais pas une des équipes du plateau, même avec des garanties d'indépendance.
Enfin, bref. Lewis a complètement dominé Kovalainen, ce qui en soit est déjà un exploit. Et c'est surtout pour cela que je le félicite.
Kimi a fini par trouver une solution à ses problèmes, mais un peu tard. Va falloir qu'il bosse pour de bon, mon finlandais favori. Son coup de volant est à mon avis le meilleur du plateau, mais question développement, il est pas toujours très productif. Et s'il veut empocher un 2ème titre, va falloir qu'il pense à passer un peu plus de temps avec ses ingénieurs. Parce que Ferrari est en train de se faire larguer par McLaren là.


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Juillet 2008)

Ayant été toute la course à la chicane, je peux te dire que les McLaren patinent tout autant que les autres... Que ce soit au freinage ou à la réaccéléaration... D'ailleurs au début de la saison les pilotes disaient que le pire avec la perte de l'anti-patinage c'était le freinage... Alors oui, McLaren a un léger avantage quand à l'utilisation du boîtier, mais dans la mesure où c'est le même pour tout le monde, leur marge de développement est tout de même moindre. Et pis, ça serait bien la première fois depuis de nombreuses années que McLaren est aidée par la FIA.....

Pour Alonso, sa toupille dans l'épingle montre qu'il arrive peut-être tout simplement pas à gérer 

En ayant vu les 2 dépassement de Hamilton en étant à quelques mètres, je peux vous assurer qu'il est allé au charbon le petit Lewis... Et qu'il doit sa meilleure accélération à son meilleur placement sur la trajectoire (chaque fois il empêche Massa, puis Piquet, d'être positionné correctement pour réaccélérer de manière idéale).

Malheureusement j'ai du me contenter du passage de l'épingle, qui n'est pas le plus impressionnant qui soit... donc difficile de faire d'autres commentaires sur les comportements des différentes voitures...


----------



## sylko (20 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Quelle course, mes amis, quelle course... ou devrais-je dire quelleS courseS, parce que j'en ai vu plusieurs
> 
> Je fais le tri dans mes photos (plus de 1'000.....) et je vous fais un récit de mon week-end
> 
> ...


Merci, c'est sympa. pour la photo 

C'est vrai qu'on dirait que Séb veut trop en faire. Ca ira mieux l'an prochain et surtout avec une meilleure voiture, j'espère.

Romain, malgré sa pénalité, a fait un bon week-end. L'honneur est sauf 

Je n'ai pas vu du tout le Grand-Prix, mais je suis heureux pour Lewis.


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ayant été toute la course à la chicane, je peux te dire que les McLaren patinent tout autant que les autres... Que ce soit au freinage ou à la réaccéléaration... D'ailleurs au début de la saison les pilotes disaient que le pire avec la perte de l'anti-patinage c'était le freinage... Alors oui, McLaren a un léger avantage quand à l'utilisation du boîtier, mais dans la mesure où c'est le même pour tout le monde, leur marge de développement est tout de même moindre. Et pis, ça serait bien la première fois depuis de nombreuses années que McLaren est aidée par la FIA.....



Rassuré Hurrican ?

Peut-être aussi que l'aéro des McLaren est plus adapté a ce circuit ...

Pour Kimi, c'est peut-être effectivement ce qui lui manque par rapport à Schumi, un gros travail technique en préparation. Ce n'est pas à la portée de tout pilote d'être un bon ingénieur ...


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> D'ailleurs au début de la saison les pilotes disaient que le pire avec la perte de l'anti-patinage c'était le freinage...


Etrange, moi je les ai tous entendu dire que c'était les virages à grande vitesse où l'anti-patinage stabilisait la voiture qui leur manquerait le plus.
Enfin, c'est bizarre quand même, moi (vu de la télé c'est certain), j'ai pris des repères pour la réaccélération, écouté les moteurs à la sortie de l'épingle, et il me semblait évident que les McLaren mettaient la sauce 4-5 mètres avant les autres (sauf les Williams qui étaient pas mal aussi). Et leur moteur ne grimpait pas dans les tours à cause d'un patinage intempestif.
Je vais cherché la vidéo du Grand Prix (en espérant l'avoir en HD ce coup-ci), et je vais réanalyser çà tranquillement. 
C'est certain que la FIA a eu tendance à favoriser Ferrari à l'époque Schumacher. Mais on peut pas dire que fournir la conception du boitier à McLaren soit une décision anti-Mclaren, non ? Oui bien sûr ils ont le même boitier, mais qui te dit qu'ils n'ont pas des infos que d'autres n'ont pas ? Ou ont tout simplement été mis au courant de certaines subtilités que les autres découvriront plus tard ? Bien sûr rien ne prouve que c'est de la tricherie, et si çà se trouve, c'est juste un bon travail des ingénieurs anglo-allemands. Mais c'est bien la preuve que fournir la conception du boitier à une écurie était une erreur. On a un doute...

@Melaure.  
Non pas rassuré. 
L'aéro a pas grand chose à voir avec une accélération à très basse vitesse, là c'est du grip mécanique qu'il te faut.


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2008)

Ok Hurrican, je te laisse décortiquer les images. Ce n'est pas parce que je ne suis pas pro-Ferrari que je ne lis pas avec intérêt tes remarques 

Mais c'est bien d'avoir aussi le témoignage d'une personne qui a vu les voitures de pas trop loin. Vous avez peut-être vu la même chose mais pas du même angle.

J'ai surtout trouvé Hamilton incisif, le couteau entre les dents, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il accélérait plus tôt que les autres, parce que Kovalaïnen ne pas donné cette impression ...

Enfin sur cette histoire de boitier, oui peut-être que ça devrait être fait en dehors. Mais est-ce que les fabricants externes ne sont pas eux aussi partisans ? C'est difficile de trouver une boites neutres, car elles fabriquent surement toutes pour des écuries particulières.

Sinon, tu parles de récupérer la vidéo du grand prix en HD, c'est possible ça ?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon, tu parles de récupérer la vidéo du grand prix en HD, c'est possible ça ?


J'ai un fournisseur. 
Mais il fait pas toujours la copie en HD. Je verrais bien, quand il la mettra en ligne. 

Edit : Et je suis pas pro-Ferrari loin de là !


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Edit : Et je suis pas pro-Ferrari loin de là !



Je ne parlais que de moi


----------



## marcelpahud (21 Juillet 2008)

Chose promise, chose due...

Voici mes photos

Bon, ya pas vraiment de commentaires et tout ça... je vais voir si je peux en ajouter 

Mais pour l'instant, enjoy et posez des questions si vous voulez 

Bon, les photos sont pas incroyables non plus hein... avec ces satanés grillages et des mecs de 2.0 mètres devant moi, je pouvais pas faire des miracles...


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2008)

Merci 

(sinon, tu n'es pas devenu complètement sourd ? )


----------



## marcelpahud (21 Juillet 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci
> 
> (sinon, tu n'es pas devenu complètement sourd ? )



Ca va, je m'étais muni de boules quiès mais j'avais quand même mal à la tête dimanche soir


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2008)

Arf. Mon fournisseur est en vacances et n'a donc pas enregistré le GP... :rateau:
Bon, ben je le récupère, mais en version Polonaise et Allemande... Comme c'est les images que je recherche, çà devrait le faire quand même !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2008)

Bizarre je peux plus éditer mes messages... 

Bon, j'ai chargé la version polonaise. Vous savez quoi ?
Ben finalement nos commentateurs de TF1 sont géniaux !  Si, si. 
Je sais pas comment ils font pour supporter çà nos amis polaks, mais c'est une horreur ! :rateau:
Les deux gars n'arrêtent jamais de parler, et à un débit affolant, la course c'est au micro qu'elle a lieu ! Y a pas une seconde de pause, on entend quasiment pas les moteurs. :hein:
Bref, inexploitable. Dommage la qualité de l'enregistrement vidéo n'était pas mauvaise.

J'attends la version allemande (plus lourde, 2.5Go) qui doit offrir des prises de vue cockpit en plus. En espérant qu'on pourra en tirer quelque chose !


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> J'attends la version allemande (plus lourde, 2.5Go) qui doit offrir des prises de vue cockpit en plus. En espérant qu'on pourra en tirer quelque chose !



Tu as pas pris la version brézilienne ? Très sonnore aussi !

Lewis, Nelson, Lewis, Nelson, Lewis ...

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllll !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Juillet 2008)

Je prends ce que je peux ! 
D'habitude je l'ai en français, mais là y a un problème technique insoluble. 
Alors j'ai fais une ch'tite recherche de torrent... Et j'ai trouvé que çà de valable.
Maintenant si toi tu as mieux je suis preneur. 

Edit:
Ah, tiens je peux à nouveau éditer. 
Bon, la version allemande n'a plus de sources complètes, on est tous bloqués à 30%. 
J'en ai trouvé une autre, je connais pas la langue, je charge... je verrais bien ! 
Et sinon, personne n'a le service Orange qui permet de récupérer un programme déjà diffusé ? Ce serait parfait !


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2008)

*Tests à Jerez (Espagne).* 1. Sebastian Vettel (All), Toro Rosso-Ferrari, 1'19"844 (94 tours). 2. Gary Paffett (GB), McLaren-Mercedes, à 0"335 (80). 3. Luca Badoer (Ita), Ferrari, à 0"853 (69). 4. Nico Hülkenberg (All), Williams-Toyota, à 1"109 (58). 5. Sebastien Buemi (Sui), Red Bull-Renault, à 1"153 (110). 6. Romain Grosjean (Sui/Fr), Renault, à 1"379 (71). 9 pilotes en lice.


----------



## marcelpahud (23 Juillet 2008)

sylko a dit:


> *Tests à Jerez (Espagne).* 1. Sebastian Vettel (All), Toro Rosso-Ferrari, 1'19"844 (94 tours). 2. Gary Paffett (GB), McLaren-Mercedes, à 0"335 (80). 3. Luca Badoer (Ita), Ferrari, à 0"853 (69). 4. Nico Hülkenberg (All), Williams-Toyota, à 1"109 (58). 5. Sebastien Buemi (Sui), Red Bull-Renault, à 1"153 (110). 6. Romain Grosjean (Sui/Fr), Renault, à 1"379 (71). 9 pilotes en lice.



Séb devant Grosjean, c'est toujours bon pour le moral


----------



## marcelpahud (23 Juillet 2008)

Tiens ça me fait penser...

Pendant ces essais, diverses équipes ont testé ou vont tester les pneus slicks de Bridgestone comme lors d'autres essais privés plus tôt dans la saison...

Pierre Dupasquier (chef de la compétition chez Michelin) a toujours détesté les pneus rainurés, disant même que ça n'était bon que pour les brouettes...  Le retour au slicks pourrait-il faire revenir Michelin ou la FIA ne les a vraiment plus en odeur de sainteté depuis le camouflet du GP des Etats-Unis 2005 ? Bon en même temps, 2009 ne sera que la 3ème saison sans Michelin (sans compter naturellement 1999 à fin 2001 (tiens, 3 saisons aussi)). 

Une écurie comme McLaren pourrait faire pression auprès d'un manufacturier comme Michelin (ou Good Year ? Le come back de la prochaine décénie en F1 ?) pour qu'il revienne... Ca leur a plutôt pas mal réussi de passer, par choix, "chez l'adversaire" lors des dernières saisons (1998 : passage de Good Year à Bridgestone, le seul top team à oser... 2 titres à la clé la même année et le titre pilote en 1999 mais là tout le monde avait déjà les mêmes pneus. Puis 2003 : une année après le passage chez Michelin, Räikkönen se bat pour le titre jusqu'à la dernière course...).

Enfin, ce ne sont que des spéculations débiles d'un mec qui devrait bosser son exam de demain matin au lieu d'écrire ce genre de bêtises... mais ça m'amuse plus que de lire des tas de choses sur le funktionales Denken, les Bruch- et Zinsrechnung...


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2008)

McLaren et Michelin n'ont pas leur mot à dire...
La FIA avait choisi Bridgestone depuis le début, et compte rester fidèle au manufacturier unique (et japonais). Plus question de voir une quelconque compétition dans ce domaine, çà pourrait favoriser les équipes que la FIA ne souhaite pas voir devant...
Boitier électronique unique, bientôt boîte unique, moteur unique, chassis unique. Bref, une formule Renault améliorée quoi. Cà va être génial ! :mouais:
Pour limiter les dépenses, ils auraient pu tout simplement fixer un plafond au budget d'une écurie... A chacun de dépenser au mieux, en recherche, développement, composants, pilotes, etc... la somme attribuée. Parce que leurs mesures, elles sont débiles. Les économies faites sur le budget pneu, ont aussitot été réinvesties sur le budget "soufflerie", ou "moteur", ou... Et il en va de même avec les moteurs prévus pour 2 courses et les boites pour 4. Non seulement il a fallu investir dans la recherche pour obtenir ce résultat, mais l'argent "économisé" aujourd'hui, ne l'est pas. Je n'ai pas vu un budget diminuer, bien au contraire.

Bon, j'ai finalement réussi à choper le GP en français et en brésilien. 
En français la qualité est pas géniale, mais au moins on a les sons, les commentateurs se taisant parfois, surtout quand on est en vue "cockpit", histoire qu'on profite d'un tour embarqué.
En brésilien on a droit à des commentateurs très volubiles.   Et pourtant, ce sont des nains à côtés des polonais, je vous le précise. Si le fichier made in pologne n'était pas si gros, je vous le mettrais au téléchargement pour que vous puissiez apprécier. Imaginez l'émisssion "rapido" (pour ceux qui ont connu), pendant 1h 1/2...  
Enfin bref, avec la version brésilienne, j'ai pu mieux vérifier mes dires. Et je peux l'affirmer, les McLaren mettaient la sauce à l'épingle 4 à 5m avant les autres, sitôt la corde passée, et avec les roues avant braquées ! Alors que les autres mettaient la sauce une fois arrivés  à l'extérieur de l'épingle, et leurs roues avant redressées. Dans le même sens, on sent tous les moteurs monter dans les tours brusquement (à cause d'un patinage) en sortie de cette épingle. Sauf Lewis et Heikki. Mieux, mais là je n'ai pas de comparaison car la caméra n'a été  idéalement placée qu'une fois, lors du dernier ravitaillement de Lewis, lorsqu'il redémarre, on voit bien que la voiture démarre sans à coup, sans patiner, ni laisser la moindre gomme au sol. Je veux bien que Lewis soit très bon (faudrait être totalement con pour le nier), mais il y a des limites...


----------



## marcelpahud (23 Juillet 2008)

Tiens ben peut-être que McLaren triche... vas pas faire trop de pub sur ta théorie, parce que y'en a qui vont aller tout répéter à Max... et vont encore nous virer McLaren 

Reste que s'ils ont un tel système, Kovalainen a pas l'air d'en profiter tellement... par contre il est clair que ça fait deux courses que Hamilton est un sacré cran au dessus des autres... c'était peut-être déjà le cas avant (Canada ?) mais on n'a pas vraiment pu le voir...

Pour revenir à mes élucubrations pneumatiques... Une limitation de budget ne marchera jamais, ils arriveront toujours à trouver des solutions... genre on fait développer des pièces par une boîte extérieure (qui nous appartient, certes, mais faut pas dire)... L'idéal serait une VRAIE stabilité des règlements pour qu'on arrive à un niveau de développement limite que même les petites écuries arriveraient à atteindre... Bon, ya pas de miracle non plus, ya toujours eu des bons et ceux qui avaient moins de thunes...

Même si certaines voitures sont assez belles à l'heure actuelle, les multiples petits flaps, ailerons, déflecteurs, cheminées, j'en passe et des meilleures ne font pas toujours qu'améliorer leur esthétique... Je suis nostalgique des voitures des années 1990, très simples, aux lignes épurées, mais très efficaces quand même sur la piste sans avoir recours à des milliards de petits appendices à gauche à droite... (exception faite de l'épisode des "pingouins" ou "X-wings" de 1998 mais que je trouvais sympa quand même   ). C'est à ça qu'on devrait revenir, en imposant peut-être des pièces uniques telles que le boîtier électronique et je sais pas moi, les freins par exemple... Mais qu'on fasse revenir Michelin et Good Year, histoire que ça soit plus amusant et que certaines équipes puissent tirer leur épingle du jeu dans des conditions particulières (chaud, froid, etc...). Ben tiens, après les pneus rainurés, on pourrait introduire les pneus carrés, comme ça, tout le monde repart à zéro et on peut faire revenir sans autres les 2 autres manufacturiers 

Ah et ya aussi l'histoire du KERS, z'avez vu l'accident qui s'est passé avec le mécano de BMW ? Et Red Bull a aussi eu un souci (flammes dans la voitures ou un truc de ce goût-là). Pas très rassurant tout ça... :mouais: et pour ce que ça va apporter...


----------



## Hurrican (23 Juillet 2008)

Attention,  j'ai pas dit que McLaren trichait ! 
J'ai dit qu'ils avaient à priori réussi à reconstituer une sorte d'anti-patinage. Ce qui peut être une ruse technique, comme les ingénieurs F1 en ont le secret, ou bien effectivement l'usage non prévu du boitier et des capteurs. 
Mais rien n'indique qu'ils "trichent", d'ailleurs les autres écuries s'empresseraient d'épingler McLaren, vidéo à l'appui. Non, je ne fais que constater (et Fernando et Kimi l'ont constaté à priori), que les flèches d'argent ont fait preuve d'une motricité nettement supérieure aux autres. Ce qui, si les choses n'évoluent pas rapidement, laisse le champ libre à Hamilton pour le titre, car les Ferrari sont larguées là.
Et franchement, Heikki en a profité aussi (il n'y a qu'à voir ses perfs récentes). Quand il double Kubica, sur une trajectoire très "originale", il bénéficie d'une grosse motricité en sortie du premier virage du S, ce qui le place devant. Et alors que Kubica voit sa voiture se dérober et les roues cirer légèrement, Kovalainen n'a aucun soucis, çà glisse pas, çà patine pas, çà emmène... Tel que, vu les bas régimes (à l'oreille) je dirais que le Mercedes faisait preuve d'un couple de camion. Or les moteurs n'évolue plus... Ce ne peut être qu'au niveau de la gestion électronique qu'il y a une gestion améliorée. Tiens on revient sur le boitier. Je suis sûr que la clé réside là. Reste à savoir. Bon travail, ou ... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Attention,  j'ai pas dit que McLaren trichait !
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens on revient sur le boitier. Je suis sûr que la clé réside là. Reste à savoir. Bon travail, ou ... ?



Mais bien sûr, que la clé réside là ! Le boîtier unique, c'est McLaren qui l'a développé, logique qu'ils sachent mieux s'en servir que les autres, dès la fin de la saison dernière, les commentateurs de tous poils soulignaient ce point !


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, mais tant mieux en fait 

Reste que la FIA est pas toujours très cohérente dans ses décisions... enfin bref...

Hurrican, je n'ai pas dit que tu avais dit que McLaren trichait  C'est moi qui l'ai dit  Et je vais donc essayer d'observer avec attention la motricité des flèches d'argent dès la Hongrie... Mais j'avoue encore une fois que ça n'avait pas l'air flagrant "en live"... mais d'aussi près on est certainement moins objectif qu'en observant des vidéos.

Et si ça peut aider Hamilton pour le titre, moi je dis : continuez comme ça les gars


----------



## doudou83 (24 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour les photos ,elles sont sympa !!  il ne manque plus que l'autoportrait avec une casquette d'écurie......  vous avez parlé de Michelin 1 peu + haut. j'ai lu il y a pas longtemps qu'il revenait en A1GP !!!! (à suivre)     une p'tite info sur Toro Rosso et Bourdais ICI


----------



## doudou83 (24 Juillet 2008)

j'ai retrouvé l'article sur Michelin ! c'est LÀ


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Juillet 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Merci pour les photos ,elles sont sympa !!  il ne manque plus que l'autoportrait avec une casquette d'écurie......



J'en ai une, mais elle est horrible, préfère pas la montrer 

Et en plus ma casquette est vieille... Sauber Petronas, HHF, saison 2003...


----------



## Alex666 (25 Juillet 2008)

Salut les Fan de F1, je reviens ds le topic un court instant  remercier Marcelpahud pour ses photos, j'ai loupé le grand prix, non non pas encore en vacances juste trop de boulot  

prochain circuit  le hungaroring, un bon circuit mais vivement le 7 sept (pour les natifs ou frontaliers qq photos please ) je suis curieux de découvrir valence un circuit en ville non ?
à+ Alex


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Chose promise, chose due...
> 
> Voici mes photos
> 
> ...







Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, en GP2, c'est pas comme en F1, ils tournent pas tous dans le même sens ?


----------



## Hurrican (25 Juillet 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> ...j'ai loupé le grand prix...


Je l'ai en Polonais, en Allemand, en brésilien, et en français.


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Juillet 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Salut les Fan de F1, je reviens ds le topic un court instant  remercier Marcelpahud pour ses photos



Mais de rien, c'est avec plaisir 

@ Pascal 77 : ouais, c'est un nouveau concept imaginé par Max et Bernie pour ajouter du spectacle... mais ils font d'abord le test en GP2 avant de lancer ça en F1... dès le GP de Monaco 2009


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Juillet 2008)

Après Red-Bull, Toro Rosso, Renault, Force India et McLaren (le temps d'essais privés à Hockenheim) voilà que Honda :






Et Ferrari s'y mettent...






Tandis que McLaren teste des ailettes "à la BMW"






Source des images : http://www.f1-live.com

C'est pas beau tout ça...

Bientôt pire que celle-là là :


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Après Red-Bull, Toro Rosso, Renault, Force India et McLaren (le temps d'essais privés à Hockenheim) voilà que Honda :
> 
> http://www.f1-live.com/f1/photos/2008/tests107/diapo_143.jpg
> 
> ...



Remarque, ils n'ont rien inventés, le concept n'est pas récent !


----------



## Hurrican (25 Juillet 2008)

Bientôt la 6 roues alors ?


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Juillet 2008)

@Hurrican :

De quoi appuyer tes observations : à lire


----------



## doudou83 (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous !!  quelques infos diverses et variées  
*Kovalainen*

*GP de Hongrie *:* les clés*

*Programme téloche *


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2008)

C'est reparti avec des McLaren pas mal 

Pas contre Piquet Jr continue sur sa lancée. Il est impressionnant une fois qu'il a pris confiance. Ou alors c'est Renault qui a changé de voiture ?


----------



## doudou83 (2 Août 2008)

Vraiment très fort ce LEWIS  !!!!   déception pour* Heidfeld *(fera mieux en course!!)

Grille et Chronos

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!*


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2008)

Tiens Buemi a encore gagné en GP2, et il y a un certain Senna qui à l'air de faire des résultats sympa ...


----------



## sylko (3 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens Buemi a encore gagné en GP2, et il y a un certain Senna qui à l'air de faire des résultats sympa ...



Exact 






*Mogyorod (Hon). GP2-Series.
Course principale (samedi/42 tours de 4,381 km/183,962 km): *1. Lucas Di Grassi (Bré), Campos, 1 h 04'35"028 (170,905 km/h). 2. Andreas Zuber (Aut), Piquet, à 0"711. 3. Bruno Senna (Bré), iSport, à 3"611. 4. Karun Chandhok (Inde), iSport, à 19"046. 5. Pastor Maldonado (Ven), Piquet, à 21"883. 6. Mike Conway (GB), Trident, à 33"375. 7. Sébastien Buemi (Sui), Arden, à 33"621. 8. Andy Soucek (Esp), Super Nova, à 36"911. *Puis: *14. Giorgio Pantano (It), Racing Engineering, à 1'01"492. A un tour: 17. Romain Grosjean (Sui/Fr), ART. 26 pilotes en lice, 19 à l'arrivée et classés. Meilleur tour: Grosjean (17e) en 1'29"793 (175,643 km/h).

*Sprint (dimanche/28 tours/122,628 km):* 1. Buemi (Sui), Arden 42'39"084 (172,507 km/h). 2. Soucek à 7"978. 3. Senna à 8"066. 4. Sakon Yamamoto (Jap), ART, à 14"075. 5. Pantano à 15"766. 6. Javier Villa (Esp), Racing Engineering, à 16"341. 7. Zuber à 18"533. Puis: 12. Grosjean à 31"225. 26 pilotes en lice, 19 classés, 18 à l'arrivée. Meilleur tour: Di Grassi (18e) en 1'30"367 (174,528 km/h).

*Classement (14/20):* 1. Pantano 65. 2. Senna 58. 3. Di Grassi 39. 4. Grosjean 36. 5. Buemi 34. 6. Zuber 32.

Prochaines courses: les 23 et 24 août à Valence.


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2008)

Ben finalement podium surprise !!!

Pas de chance pour Massa, il a quand même aussi la poisse alors qu'il devrait éclipser Raikkonen ...

Bravo à Kova et Glock. Pas mal 

Dur pour BMW, qui commence à avoir du mal à rester au niveau de Renault et de Toyota qui marquent de gros points. Ils ont encore de l'avance mais il faut marquer plus.


----------



## doudou83 (3 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben finalement podium surprise !!!
> Pas de chance pour Massa
> Bravo à Kova et Glock. Pas mal
> *Dur pour BMW, qui commence à avoir du mal à rester au niveau de Renault et de Toyota qui* *marquent de gros points. Ils ont encore de l'avance mais il faut marquer* *plus*.



Ou tout pareil ! triste pour* BMW.*..    gros travail des *toy *depuis quelque temps 
tout cela va dans le bon sens, moins d écarts entre les écuries  !

Classement après la Hongrie 
http://www.f1-action.net/2008/classements.php


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Août 2008)

je sais que ce n'est pas fairplay!! mais noooooooooonnnn! j'aime pas mac laren! kova est surement tres bien et pilote peut etre mieux que hamiltonok mais là il ne meritait pas specialement  de gagner ! je sais , c'est la loi du sport patati patata! mais MASSAAAAAAAA! QUEL DÉPART! QUEL GÉNIE! QUELLE FERRARI! FORZA FERRARI! AH Mais! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> je sais que ce n'est pas fairplay!! mais noooooooooonnnn! j'aime pas mac laren! kova est surement tres bien et pilote peut etre mieux que hamiltonok mais là il ne meritait pas specialement  de gagner ! je sais , c'est la loi du sport patati patata! mais MASSAAAAAAAA! QUEL DÉPART! QUEL GÉNIE! QUELLE FERRARI! FORZA FERRARI! AH Mais! :rateau:



Ben justement il a tellement forcé son moteur qu'il l'a explosé. Je ne vois pas de génie la dedans


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Août 2008)

rhoo que c'est vilain de dire cela ! c'est poooooo juuuuuuste!


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> ...Pas de chance pour Massa, il a quand même aussi la poisse alors qu'il devrait éclipser Raikkonen ...


Qui a *ENCORE* le meilleur tour en course, et collait 2sec au tour à tout le monde lors des derniers tours ? 
Si le circuit avait été plus adapté aux dépassements, il ne serait pas resté bloqué toute la course derrière Alonso. Et si Massa avait pas explosé son moteur et laissé sa Ferrari en pleine ligne droite juste à l'endroit où on peut dépasser, il aurait pu tenter un dépassement sur Glock, pour terminer 2ème. Ensuite avec les drapeaux jaunes il n'y avait plus rien à faire, et son team lui a demandé de soulager le moteur (ce que l'on comprend quand on voit la tête de celui de son équipier brésilien  )


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> @Hurrican :
> De quoi appuyer tes observations : à lire



Je savais bien que mes observations n'étaient pas des fantasmes. 
Les McLaren ont un "couple de camion" à basse vitesse. Après, reste à savoir si c 'est bien cette astuce qui leur procure cet avantage. Mais cà semble être une bonne piste.


----------



## doudou83 (3 Août 2008)

*Les déboires de BOURDAIS* 
Après sa 1ere saison en F1 que sera 2009 ? où? avec qui ?


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Qui a *ENCORE* le meilleur tour en course, et collait 2sec au tour à tout le monde lors des derniers tours ?
> Si le circuit avait été plus adapté aux dépassements, il ne serait pas resté bloqué toute la course derrière Alonso. Et si Massa avait pas explosé son moteur et laissé sa Ferrari en pleine ligne droite juste à l'endroit où on peut dépasser, il aurait pu tenter un dépassement sur Glock, pour terminer 2ème. Ensuite avec les drapeaux jaunes il n'y avait plus rien à faire, et son team lui a demandé de soulager le moteur (ce que l'on comprend quand on voit la tête de celui de son équipier brésilien  )



Et si Hamilton n'avait pas crevé, il aurait rattrapé Massa dans le dernier run ... Donc beaucoup de si.

Quand à Kimi, il faut lui dire qu'il faut aller vite pendant 70 tours, pas seulement 10 !!! S'il était vraiment aussi rapide, il ne serait pas resté coinçé si longtemps derrière Alonso. Je ne crois pas un instant à cette excuse. Quand on va vraiment plus vite, on double ! 

Ceci dit, c'est bien d'être rapide sur 10 tours, ça fait un peu comme des temps scratch. Il est prêt pour partir en WRC


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et si Hamilton n'avait pas crevé, il aurait rattrapé Massa dans le dernier run ... Donc beaucoup de si.
> 
> Quand à Kimi, il faut lui dire qu'il faut aller vite pendant 70 tours, pas seulement 10 !!! S'il était vraiment aussi rapide, il ne serait pas resté coinçé si longtemps derrière Alonso. Je ne crois pas un instant à cette excuse. Quand on va vraiment plus vite, on double !
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est bien d'être rapide sur 10 tours, ça fait un peu comme des temps scratch. Il est prêt pour partir en WRC



Exact et c'est bien d'être rapide le samedi aussi... ça aide...

A part ça le moteur de Massa c'est bizarre parce que, comme il le dit lui-même, il roulait tranquille sur la fin pour ménager la mécanique vu qu'il avait largement assez d'avance sur Heikki...

Reste que tout ça c'est très bien pour le championnat une fois de plus  Kimi remonte à la deuxième place (et Massa recule... nananèreuh...), McLaren n'a plus que 11 points de retard sur Ferrari et la bataille pour la 4ème place des constructeurs fait rage entre 3 écuries


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et si Hamilton n'avait pas crevé, il aurait rattrapé Massa dans le dernier run ... Donc beaucoup de si.


Sauf que Massa était plus rapide que Hamilton. Et si tu as regardé le GP, Hamilton a crevé parce que :
1) Il allumait chaque fois son pneu avant gauche au virage N°2 et à la 2ème chicane.
2) Il mangeait régulièrement la bordure de la 1ère chicane, alors que les autres passaient sur le "demi-vibreur".
Il a lui même détruit son pneu... Comme tu le dis il ne suffit pas être rapide sur quelques tours. Sa voiture est réglée pour faire des qualifs, pas une course. Et comme d'hab, il détruit ses pneus avant (voiture réglée trop piquée).



melaure a dit:


> Quand à Kimi, il faut lui dire qu'il faut aller vite pendant 70 tours, pas seulement 10 !!! S'il était vraiment aussi rapide, il ne serait pas resté coinçé si longtemps derrière Alonso. Je ne crois pas un instant à cette excuse. Quand on va vraiment plus vite, on double !


Kimi aurait pu aller vite tout le GP si il n'avait pas été bloqué derrière la Renault. Peux tu me dire qui a dépassé un concurrent à la régulière cet après-midi (j'ai vu 2 dépassements moi, et à chaque fois, du à une erreur du pilote qui est devant) ?
Le circuit hongrois ressemble à Monaco. Le dépassement est quasiment impossible, même avec une voiture 3 ou 4 secondes plus rapide au tour. Si tu as bien regardé le GP, tu aurais remarqué que le seul endroit où on peut dépasser (la ligne droite), est conditionné par un grand droit, dans lequel 2 F1 ne peuvent se suivre. Kimi a essayé une fois derrière Glock, et la Ferrari ruait dans tous les sens, complètement déventée. Et dire qu'Ecclestone a resigné avec ce tourniquet sans intérêt... :hein:
Espérons que la réglementation aéro 2009 permettra enfin à 2 F1 de se suirve dans ces grandes courbes.

Edit : Et si Kimi s'est retrouvé là, on sait parfaitement pourquoi, et il l'a reconnu. Il a fait une erreur dans son tour de qualif. N'empêche que sinon il était le plus rapide.


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Kimi aurait pu aller vite tout le GP si il n'avait pas été bloqué derrière la Renault. Peux tu me dire qui a dépassé un concurrent à la régulière cet après-midi (j'ai vu 2 dépassements moi, et à chaque fois, du à une erreur du pilote qui est devant) ?



C'est marrant parce que dans l'arrière du peloton ça s'est bagarré et il y a eu des dépassements. Alors si vraiment Kimi allait deux secondes plus vite que Alonso, il l'aurait dépassé à un moment ou un autre ! Lui cherche pas d'excuse. Il a du talent ou pas ? Je suis sur qu'un Montoya, un Schumi ou un Mansell serait aller chercher Alonso dans une manuvre impossible et que ce serait passé.

Et il a bien raison de tester le WRC, au moins il ne fera pas la course bloqué derrière un autre


----------



## sylko (3 Août 2008)

En tous les cas, je trouve que ces bolides avec ces appendices un peu partout, deviennent vraiment de plus en plus moches. Va falloir que la FIA réagisse, parce que là, ça devient à nouveau n'importe quoi.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2008)

@Melaure
Alors pourquoi Hamilton n'a t'il pas réussi non plus (dépassements au stand uniquement) après sa crevaison, alors qu'il avait des pilotes bien moins rapides et difficiles qu'Alonso ?
Et tu parles de Schumacher. Celui qui est resté enfermé derrière Alonso pendant tant de tours à Monza ? 
A l'arrière des dépassements ? Où ? Quand ? je parle de *vrais *dépassements. Parce que lorsque Vettel s'est foutu hors de la piste et s'est fait dépassé, ou Button qui passe Barrichello sortant du stand, j'appelle pas çà un dépassement.
La Hongrie c'est comme Monaco, on dépasse aux stands... Lamentable. 
Allons soit impartial sur le coup. Kimi n'est pas un gros bosseur, et celà lui porte préjudice comme là où il se qualifie en 6ème place. Mais c'est sans nul doute le pilote le plus rapide du plateau une fois qu'il a dompté sa voiture. Sa collection de meilleurs temps en course en sont la preuve. Et question dépassements, il ne fait pas parti des timides !


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> @Melaure
> Alors pourquoi Hamilton n'a t'il pas réussi non plus (dépassements au stand uniquement) après sa crevaison, alors qu'il avait des pilotes bien moins rapides et difficiles qu'Alonso ?



Ben justement tu arrêtes pas de dire que Hamilton est nul. Donc c'est normal dans ce cas, alors que vu ton opinion de Kimi, lui ce n'est pas normal. Hého, on ne me l'a fait pas ! 

Hamilton avait endommagé sa voiture, ou du moins un de ses ailerons, en prenant n'importe comment les vibreurs comme tu l'as si bien décris.

Et tu redis encore que c'est lui le plus rapide, et de loin, alors qu'il est resté la moitié du temps derrière Alonso, et je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'attaques ... J'ai l'impression d'entendre Prost dans les guignols demander des grands prix que par beau temps et avec une ligne droite de 300 km !!!

La course, ce n'est pas rouler tout seul sur la piste. Et quand on est un grand champion, même partant dernier, parfois on peut gagner 

Et même à Monaco il y a quelques dépassements 

Je ne suis pas partial, j'ai vu comme toi Kimi faire la sieste derrière Alonso et se réveiller à 15h00 !!!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne suis pas partial, j'ai vu comme toi Kimi faire la sieste derrière Alonso et se réveiller à 15h00 !!!



oui,moi aussi j'ai cru voir quelque chose comme cela....
* Alonso.*......*info intox ?*


----------



## doudou83 (6 Août 2008)

Hello boys &girls !  
 Alonso , toujours Alonso !  son discours sur Renault *ICI*


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys &girls !
> Alonso , toujours Alonso !  son discours sur Renault *ICI*



Il ne s'arrange pas, vraiment. Mais bien sur qu'avec une McLaren il aurait pu se battre pour le titre !!!

Faut vraiment qu'il se casse de la F1, il ne donne pas une bonne image des pilotes ce gars-là. Ca va être de plus en plus de la supporter. Je crois même que Ferrari ferait une belle bêtise s'ils envisagent de le recruter. Il vaudrait mieux qu'ils prennent Piquet 

Alonso, je le vois bien en Nascar, comme ça il pourra pas dire qu'il a pas la bonne voiture. Et avec Raikko en WRC, Coulthard en retraite méritée, ça fera de l'espace pour les jeunes talents qui attendent en GP2


----------



## doudou83 (7 Août 2008)

En attendant qu'*ALONSO* change de catégorie :love:, il y en a un qui va avoir chaud aux plumes s'il ne passe pas à la vitesse supérieure ( mais avec quoi....)  *BOURDAIS*


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> En attendant qu'*ALONSO* change de catégorie :love:, il y en a un qui va avoir chaud aux plumes s'il ne passe pas à la vitesse supérieure ( mais avec quoi....)  *BOURDAIS*



Je pense que son ancien manager en Indy le reprendrait sans problème. Il vaut mieux être champion en IndyCar que figurant en F1


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Août 2008)

Il faut surtout avoir une bonne caisse


----------



## Alex666 (8 Août 2008)

pauvre Bourdais, ici


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Août 2008)

Pauvre bourdais qui ne peut que rouler dans des F1 et fait partie de la vingtaine de privilégiés au monde 
Pauvre petit bonhomme


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Pauvre bourdais qui ne peut que rouler dans des F1 et fait partie de la vingtaine de privilégiés au monde
> Pauvre petit bonhomme


Ouais, enfin c'est vrai que si j'étais lui, j'irai pêter la tronche au gars chargé de l'extincteur. 
Lors du 2ème "aspergeage", y a pas l'ombre du flamme, et pourtant le type fout la dose, en plein sur le casque, alors que Sébastien a déjà gueulé avant le ravitaillement qu'il ne voyait plus rien suite au premier coup d'extincteur. Soit il est très (trop) zèlé, et donc incompétent, soit il est nul, et donc incompétent. Et comme j'ai l'esprit tordu :rateau:, je rajoute même une 3ème possibilité, c'est que le grand patron n'a pas voulu que Sébastien passe devant Vettel et a donné des instructions !  
Non sans rire, Bourdais est vraiment un bon. Mais comme la voiture est travaillée pour correspondre aux besoins de Vettel, et que leurs styles de pilotage sont totalement différents... Reste que ce sera dur pour lui de se mettre en valeur. Si seulement une écurie/un patron, voulait vraiment le pousser en avant... Mais en France on aide plus les pilotes. Résultat, Bourdais est bien seul en F1. Alors qu'il y a du potentiel.


----------



## melaure (13 Août 2008)

Je n'ai aucun doute sur son talent, mais vouloir absolument venir en F1, quitte à prendre n'importe quelle équipe, reste discutable.

Je pense qu'il aurait mieux valu chercher un 5ème titre en Indy. Il n'y a que les fanatiques qui croient encore que la F1 est le top de la compétition sportive automobile. Le sport a disparu de la F1 depuis bien longtemps ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'y a que les fanatiques qui croient encore que la F1 est le top de la compétition sportive automobile.



Oh non, il n'y a pas qu'eux, il y a aussi une vingtaine de bonshommes qui voient le montant au bas de leur fiche de paie chaque mois, ce qui doit en gros correspondre à ce qu'un pilote d'Indy gagne par an


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh non, il n'y a pas qu'eux, il y a aussi une vingtaine de bonshommes qui voient le montant au bas de leur fiche de paie chaque mois, ce qui doit en gros correspondre à ce qu'un pilote d'Indy gagne par an


Ah, çà, je veux bien la même ! 
Et pourtant on est loin désormais des salaires du baron rouge.


----------



## sylko (13 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ah, çà, je veux bien la même !
> Et pourtant on est loin désormais des salaires du baron rouge.



Heureusement que ceux-ci le sont plus. C'était juste indécent et ne correspondait plus à rien.

Le fric a toujours tout tué.


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Le fric a toujours tout tué.


Tu as raison, d'ailleurs les budgets astronomiques des "gros", tuent lentement les petites équipes qui faisaient le spectacle et le côté sympa/public de la F1.
Et c'est pas Ecclestone qui va s'arranger pour qu'il y ait moins de fric... :hein:
Les voyages aux 4 coins de la planète qu'il multiplie, les règlementations débiles concernant les moteurs et les boites (qui en plus bride certains pour plusieurs saisons quand le moteur a une faiblesse structurelle), etc... 
Je voie pas la F1 aller vers les beaux-jours. 
Ils sont en train de tuer l'âme de cette discipline.


----------



## sylko (13 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Tu as raison, d'ailleurs les budgets astronomiques des "gros", tuent lentement les petites équipes qui faisaient le spectacle et le côté sympa/public de la F1.
> Et c'est pas Ecclestone qui va s'arranger pour qu'il y ait moins de fric... :hein:
> Les voyages aux 4 coins de la planète qu'il multiplie, les règlementations débiles concernant les moteurs et les boites (qui en plus bride certains pour plusieurs saisons quand le moteur a une faiblesse structurelle), etc...
> Je voie pas la F1 aller vers les beaux-jours.
> Ils sont en train de tuer l'âme de cette discipline.


Dans le temps, c'était les pilotes qui faisaient la loi sur la piste. Depuis quelques années, ce sont tous les guignols qui tournent autour. >> Briatore and co, avec leur Top à deux balles


----------



## Alex666 (14 Août 2008)

C'est pas faux, maintenant c'est le grand cirque avec les pit babes, les top des pilotes, les ingé (mais ça c'est un peu normal) ce petit con de bernie et le grand max






briatore...






muahahah









che fou propoz hein petit cheu, on sera déguizé





heureusement ami le thon remonte le niveau (remarquez mon léger changement d'opinion sur ce dernier) je vais bientôt le vénérer (faut pas charrier non plus)


sur ce bonne vacances


----------



## melaure (14 Août 2008)

Max est venu avec ses amies de la vidéo ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Août 2008)

le grand prix de valence s'annonce , un grand prix avec un circuit en ville! youpi! du neuf! vivemennt le gp de nuit!

alonso qui semble etre au coeur des discussions coté transferts 

et esperons que hamilton se plante comme dans les meilleurs jours des ferrari


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> le grand prix de valence s'annonce , un grand prix avec un circuit en ville! youpi! du neuf! vivemennt le gp de nuit!
> 
> alonso qui semble etre au coeur des discussions coté transferts
> 
> et esperons que hamilton se plante comme dans les meilleurs jours des ferrari




Les meilleurs jours de Ferrari ? Tu parles de l'époque Alesi ?    :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2008)

Avec un circuit en ville, je ne souhaite à aucun pilote de sortir de la piste... :modo:
C'est vraiment du spectacle idiot à mon avis. Si c'est pour voir des mecs s'exploser contre les murs ou flamber dans leurs bagnoles (allez voir aux states... ils adorent ce genre de truc), moi je passe mon tour.
Il y a suffisament de moyens techniques de nos jours pour avoir les sensations sans prises de risque inconsidérées.


----------



## Chang (22 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Avec un circuit en ville, je ne souhaite à aucun pilote de sortir de la piste... :modo:
> C'est vraiment du spectacle idiot à mon avis. Si c'est pour voir des mecs s'exploser contre les murs ou flamber dans leurs bagnoles (allez voir aux states... ils adorent ce genre de truc), moi je passe mon tour.
> Il y a suffisament de moyens techniques de nos jours pour avoir les sensations sans prises de risque inconsidérées.



C'est si different de Monaco ?  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est si different de Monaco ?  ?



La différence essentielle avec Monaco, c'est que ce circuit est utilisé pour la première fois, d'où une probabilité d'erreur bien plus élevée qu'à Monaco pour l'ensemble des pilotes. De plus, Monaco est un circuit "lent", Valence je ne le connais pas, mais il se pourrait que les vitesses atteintes soient bien plus élevées qu'à Monaco, ce qui, le cas échéant, n'améliorerait pas la sécurité.


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2008)

Chang a dit:


> C'est si different de Monaco ?  ?



Tu as oublié le grand prix de Phoenix ? Et tu n'as jamais vu d'IndyCar ?

Ca n'a rien à voir avec Monaco, les rues sont trois fois plus large !!!

Et c'est un sacré spectacle. Ca m'avait sidéré quand j'avais découvert l'IndyCar avec Mansell 

Mais la bas au moins on a le droit de pousser les voitures qui ont raté leur virage alors qu'en F1 c'est mort et je trouve ça très très nul ... Comme si on interdisait à un coureur de continuer son marathon s'il tombe ... C'est parfois très anti-sportif la F1


----------



## Chang (22 Août 2008)

au moins on peut pas dire que vous etes pas sur la breche ... :rateau: ...

Moi yen a etre pas tres au fait de faits ... je me renseigne et pose des questions a la c** ...

On verra dimanche donc ... un nouveau circuit c'est pas forcement mauvais ... du neuf, du frais, ca va pas etre facile a analyser pour vos 'tites tetees de fondus de la vitesse ...  ...


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2008)

Le circuit à l'air très rapide pour un circuit en ville, Kimi a abattu le tour à presque 197km/h de moyenne !

Moi Monaco, je déteste... Impossible de doubler, danger permanent (Coulthard a eu beaucoup de  chance cette année..), etc...
Et ma foi, je ne pense pas changer d'avis. Magny-Cours a peut être des défauts, mais avec de petits arrangements, ce circuit pourrait être une des grandes étapes de l'année. Peut être même que dès l'année prochaine, avec les modifs aérodynamiques qui devraient limiter l'effet des turbulences, ce circuit se révèlera un des plus spectaculaires question dépassement (car quand les voitures ne sont pas déventées, çà double là-bas !). De même Hockenheim, et Imola pourrait alors devenir très intéressants (enfin 2 voitures pourront se coller dans la "parabolica", va falloir en avoir de grosses pour rester pied au plancher  ). J'y pense, dans la montée de l'eau rouge à Spa... Kimi va s'en donner à coeur joie !   (et moi je voudrais pas être dans sa voiture, ou alors équipé d'une bonne couche culotte )


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Août 2008)

Oui, 'fin, il s'appelle le raidillon, ce virage 
Moi j'attends avec impatience franco


----------



## Alex666 (23 Août 2008)

J'ai hâte de regarder ce GP, va t'il ressembler à Phoenix ? passe t'on vers la "marina" de valence  ? j'avoue ne pas m'être penché sur le sujet mais un nouveau circuit en ville c'est cool suivi du circuit avec un grand C celui ou l'on verra qui à des C..... justement


----------



## doudou83 (23 Août 2008)

hello boys & girls !
oui, du nouveau pour ce w-end ! Il va y avoir du nouveau aussi du côté de Red Bull et notre ami *Bourdais* va avoir chaud aux plumes ! *ICI*


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> hello boys & girls !
> oui, du nouveau pour ce w-end ! Il va y avoir du nouveau aussi du côté de Red Bull et notre ami *Bourdais* va avoir chaud aux plumes ! *ICI*



Bah tiens, c'est pas sympa pour David.


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2008)

Je le déteste ce Marko... J'espère qu'il va se planter lamentablement. 
Il a aucune moralité. On est loin d'un sir Williams.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai aucun doute sur son talent, mais vouloir absolument venir en F1, quitte à prendre n'importe quelle équipe, reste discutable.
> 
> Je pense qu'il aurait mieux valu chercher un 5ème titre en Indy. Il n'y a que les fanatiques qui croient encore que la F1 est le top de la compétition sportive automobile. Le sport a disparu de la F1 depuis bien longtemps ...


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi


----------



## doudou83 (23 Août 2008)

tous les chronos Q1 Q2 ET..Q3 . je pense que l'on va assister à 1 beau GP (j'espère)  

*la grille*

*ALLEZ BMW !!!*         Allez *BOURDAIS*


----------



## rizoto (23 Août 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> tous les chronos Q1 Q2 ET..Q3 . je pense que l'on va assister à 1 beau GP (j'espère)
> 
> *la grille*
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!*         Allez *BOURDAIS*



Pas mal pour Vettel ! Mais que fais Bourdais?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> tous les chronos Q1 Q2 ET..Q3 . je pense que l'on va assister à 1 beau GP (j'espère)
> 
> *la grille*
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!*         Allez *BOURDAIS*





rizoto a dit:


> Pas mal pour Vettel ! Mais que fais Bourdais?



Eh ! les deux Toro Rosso en Q3, ça progresse quand même, nan ? Pis regarde derrière lui, sur la grille, il y a quand même un double champion du monde sur une voiture réputée meilleure que la sienne, puis les TOYOTA (lui il voit "ATOYOT" ) aussi, je trouve qu'il a quand même produit un effort sympathique, là ! :mouais:


----------



## Alex666 (23 Août 2008)

Fait gaffe Massa t'as un ami le thon qui sirote tes vitamines


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Fait gaffe Massa t'as un ami le thon qui sirote tes vitamines



Quand on sait que le grand Robert est sur la plus basse marche du podium, et que Massa est sur la plus haute  Enfin, comme disait mon grand père : "La bonne longueur pour les jambes, c'est quand les piers touchent bien par terre"


----------



## doudou83 (23 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Mais que fais* Bourdais*?



il fait ce qu'il peut !  il est le 1er a être vénere , l'avenir de *Vettel* est déjà réglé alors que pour lui....  mais bon, attendons la course. cela me semble très ouvert et de + il y aura peut être le facteur météo !  

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!! *


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2008)

En tout cas le circuit est sympa. Et les écuries sont dans un sacrée bâtiment !!!

J'aime bien le pont au dessus de la mer


----------



## Alex666 (23 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En tout cas le circuit est sympa. Et les écuries sont dans un sacrée bâtiment !!!
> 
> J'aime bien le pont au dessus de la mer



pour le moment je n'ai que la 3D mais il a l'air bien sympa avec les flip flap, de bonnes aiguilles et une vitesse de pointe élevée, le pont c'est cool, ça promet


----------



## doudou83 (24 Août 2008)

un petit tour du circuit avec le grand *ROBERT* 

*ICI*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Merci doudou83 
(mon trackpad a buggé et j'ai cliqué sur le . d'exclamation puis sur envoyer...Milles excuses :rose:


----------



## Alex666 (24 Août 2008)

Merci doudou,

Le pont ça déchire et ça double pas, attention à la sortie des stands


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Août 2008)

j'espere que les commissaires ne piqueront pas de temps à massa!

Massa c'est le meilleur ! va bien falloir que cela se sache! 

hamilton il est pourri gâté! beurk:rateau:


VIVE MASSAAAAAAAAAA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VIVA MASSA!!!


----------



## Chang (24 Août 2008)

C'est Alonso qui doit avoir la haine .. urk urk urk ...  ...


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Août 2008)

Ben franchement ce GP de Valence ne m'a pas convaincu du tout... après un GP de Hongrie soporifique... un autre GP tout autant endormant... vivement Spa...


----------



## Chang (24 Août 2008)

Je te suis assez ... sans les accidents et les arrets aux stands strategiques, on s'emmerde quand meme. Je me suis mis a la F1 depuis seulement 2 ans, et parfois je me demande encore pourquoi si ce n'est pour voir a la tele ce a quoi j'aime jouer sur ordi ...  ...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2008)

Soporifique, oui c'est bien le mot... 
Ecclestone et ses circuits à la noix. 
Un seul dépassement réel... Par Nakajima, en vrai kamikaze. Car il n'y avait pas une zone correcte pour le dépassement.
Massa qui ruine la course de Raikkonen en lui tenant tête à la sortie des stands, alors qu'il est 1 seconde moins vite au tour, et que Kimi va rentrer 4 tours plus tard. Ce qui explique en plus la différence de temps en qualif. J'aimerais savoir qui décide des quantités de carburant embarquées, car Massa a toujours 10kg en moins lors des qualifs. Pas étonnant qu'il soit régulièrement devant sur les derniers GP. A moins que, plus vraisemblablement, Ferrari ait décidé depuis longtemps de favoriser Massa.

Cà commence à me gonfler sec l'orientation de la F1... 
Enfin, vivement Spa oui. Cà c'est un vrai circuit ! Les pilotes peuvent faire leur boulot. Et là on verra des dépassements !


----------



## superseb (24 Août 2008)

en deux mots, pour faire bref, j'ai trouvé bizarrement le circuit assez impersonnel. vide et assez nul. Le pont est une fausse bonne idée de spectacle ! et même qu'il est plutôt dangereux ! (en imaginant qu'une voiture soit cassé à cet endroit là).


sinon tres surpris par les torro rosso qui n'ont finalement pas profité de leur avantage durant la course. et bravo à F. massa.


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Soporifique, oui c'est bien le mot...
> Ecclestone et ses circuits à la noix.
> Un seul dépassement réel... Par Nakajima, en vrai kamikaze. Car il n'y avait pas une zone correcte pour le dépassement.
> Massa qui ruine la course de Raikkonen en lui tenant tête à la sortie des stands, alors qu'il est 1 seconde moins vite au tour, et que Kimi va rentrer 4 tours plus tard. Ce qui explique en plus la différence de temps en qualif. J'aimerais savoir qui décide des quantités de carburant embarquées, car Massa a toujours 10kg en moins lors des qualifs. Pas étonnant qu'il soit régulièrement devant sur les derniers GP. A moins que, plus vraisemblablement, Ferrari ait décidé depuis longtemps de favoriser Massa.
> ...



ça ne fais que "commencer"??? ça fait quinze ans que bernie and co ont ruiné tout implication sportive dans la formule 1, le tout au profit de l'écriture de l'histoire pour une seule écurie ( par ailleurs, de loin la moins intéressante).

Mais bon, il faut croire que des gens ont réellement cru qu'il était rapide l'allemand-dont-on-ne-cite-pas-le-nom.

Quel gag.


----------



## doudou83 (24 Août 2008)

Pour moi bien sûr c'est *BRAVO ROBERT !!!!  *il faut avouer que *MASSA *a bien roulé malgré l'erreur de son écurie dans les stands .il récolte simplement une amende *ICI* 
Les Toro Rosso c'est mieux, *BOURDAIS* 10è   mais bon.....  

Comme les autres , vivement* SPA *!!!! Un vrai circuit


----------



## Alex666 (24 Août 2008)

Du grand Massa bravo, on sait pour qui roule Ferrari, un circuit assez technique à la Montréal mais pour des courses de kart ou de chameaux pas pour de la F1 pas assez rapide pas assez dangereux pas assez glamour trop de camboui ds leur marina, pas assez tout quoi un peu un "circuit like" plus qu'un CIRCUIT.*Petite définition d'un circuit automobile* tu vois le truc ou quand le mec y part y fait son signe de croix et allez advienne que pourra, il sait qu'il peut y rester mais c'est pas grave c'est pour le thrill, la gloire, la passion, à la SPA quoi la semaine prochaine nous revenons enfin dans la légende j'espère qu'il y aura des voitures explosées mais pas de sang hein faut pas salir... des dépassements des mecs à donf qui ont des C..... j'arrete pas de me répéter mais ce circuit est peu être le seul de ce championnat à leur foutre la trouille quand ils roulent vraiment .
ça ma fait marrer les automobilistes qui devaient rouler à 80 km/h le long de la ligne droite pendant que passait les F1, à croire qu'ils étaient au ralenti lol


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'espere que les commissaires ne piqueront pas de temps à massa!
> 
> Massa c'est le meilleur ! va bien falloir que cela se sache!
> 
> ...



Oui, alors Hamilton était grippé et il fini quand même deuxième et pas loin. Alors tu nous fais rigoler avec ton Massa ...   

Au prochain Grand-Prix, c'est sa voiture qui crame ! 

Sinon effectivement, c'était pas très passionnant ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2008)

il était grippé le chouchou de ron ? héhéhé ! à présent le marabouter pour qu'il ait une gastro dans son auto au prochain grand prix ! hihihi!


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2008)

Massa est quand même un bel empafé... 
Non seulement il a bloqué Kimi inutilement, et a ruiné sa course (qui se serait surement terminée prématurément à cause d'une bielle, mais c'est une autre histoire...), mais il ose et là j'en suis vraiment sidéré, affirmer que le problème dans les stands, c'était Sutil, et que c'est lui que les commissaires auraient du pénaliser. Plus que gonflé.   A mon avis les commissaires apprécieront à sa juste valeur l'opinion de Felipe concernant leur verdict somme toute clément (il aurait pu être pénalisé d'un pass-through ou de 10 sec, et je pense que d'autres y auraient eu droit...). La prochaine fois ils ne le rateront pas. Et ce sera bien fait pour sa tronche.

Et j'en reviens aux pôles réalisées par Massa cette année. Il est évident désormais que Kimi est à chaque GP bien plus chargé en essence que son équipier. Ce qui on le sait revient à plusieurs dixièmes au tour. Bref, qu'on ne nous dise pas le contraire, depuis le début, Ferrari a désigné Massa comme n°1. Cà explique mieux le comportement de Kimi ses derniers temps. Il est pas venu chez Ferrari pour faire 2ème, et çà doit lui peser.


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et j'en reviens aux pôles réalisées par Massa cette année. Il est évident désormais que Kimi est à chaque GP bien plus chargé en essence que son équipier. Ce qui on le sait revient à plusieurs dixièmes au tour. Bref, qu'on ne nous dise pas le contraire, depuis le début, Ferrari a désigné Massa comme n°1. Cà explique mieux le comportement de Kimi ses derniers temps. Il est pas venu chez Ferrari pour faire 2ème, et çà doit lui peser.



Et chez Ford, il doivent en profiter pour le pousser à les rejoindre en WRC


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2008)

Bon, jusque là, ça va !


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Merci doudou,
> 
> Le pont ça déchire et ça double pas, attention à la sortie des stands


 
mouais.... complètement sans intérêt ce circuit de valence...

On n'a eu qu'un train de voiture tournant en boucle entre des murs pendant 1h30. Aucun dépassement (ou si peu...)

heureusement que Ferrari a mis un peu d'animation côté stands!

Non vraiment, circuit à revoir.

Si au moins le pont tournant tournait de temps en temps (façon MarioKart)... ça pourrait être amusant!

Dire qu'on en a pris pour 7 ans!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Si au moins le pont tournant tournait de temps en temps (façon MarioKart)... ça pourrait être amusant!



Je vois ça d'ici : un demi tour pendant que Massa passe dessus, du coup, le "face à face" Massa/Hamilton prendrait toute sa signification (pis alors, comme crash test ) !


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2008)

A noter quand même, que nos _"formidables_" commentateurs de TF1, ont trouvé le GP passionnant, et le circuit excellent. Ils devaient pas regarder le même GP que nous ! 

Et Ecclestone qui veut multiplier les circuits en ville...  Et qui veut lâcher l'Europe.
Purée, mais quand est-ce que les constructeurs vont enfin ouvrir leur gueule ? Quand les clients auront déserté ? Bernie oublie un peu vite que le marché n° 1 pour les constructeurs de F1 c'est le vieux continent, et que hormis Honda et Toyota, tous les constructeurs sont européens. Avoir des spectateurs c'est une chose, mais si les constructeurs voient leurs débouchés diminuer, ils ne vont pas rester longtemps, surtout si on bride à tour de bras leurs créativité (moteurs figés, boitiers uniques, etc...). Et les spectateurs eux, ils veulent voir des pilotes se battre, pas des bagnoles tourner en rond (ou en ovale ) pendant 1h30, en attendant qu'il y en ai un qui se plante, ou un moteur qui prenne feu pour avoir du spectacle.
Cibler l'Asie est une bonne chose, mais à petite dose (Japon, Malaisie, Chine, c'est très bien). L'Amérique du sud est sous-représentée, elle... Il faudrait au moins un 2ème GP là-bas (Argentine ?).


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> A noter quand même, que nos _"formidables_" commentateurs de TF1, ont trouvé le GP passionnant, et le circuit excellent. Ils devaient pas regarder le même GP que nous !



Ils commentaient une partie de trackmania, hehe :rateau:


----------



## JulienRkt (25 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ils commentaient une partie de trackmania, hehe :rateau:


(Bonjour ! je m'incruste sur ce topic, mais passionné de F1, je ne pouvais pas résister plus longtemps )

Ce qui est top avec nos chers commentateurs, c'est qu'à chaque Grand Prix, on a droit au désormais célébre:
"Quel départ de Lewis Hamilton !! Il a pris un bon envol !!"

et 1.5 sec plus tard:
"Et Kubica qui déborde Hamilton..."


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> A noter quand même, que nos _"formidables_" commentateurs de TF1, ont trouvé le GP passionnant, et le circuit excellent. Ils devaient pas regarder le même GP que nous !



Ouais... l'hypothèse de trackmania est assez bonne...

Et si quelqu'un arrive à me trouver un quelconque intérêt à ce circuit, je suis tout ouïe... J'avais pourtant pas d'a priori, et j'étais plutôt impatient de voir ces 20 gars à l'oeuvre sur ce nouveau tracé. Mais force est de constater que c'est un raté total... c'est plat, ça tourne quasiment pas, c'est moins étroit que Monaco ou Montréal, mais ça permet pas de doubler pour autant... Les points positifs ? Ya quelques mecs qui peuvent rentabiliser leur yacht et l'utiliser ici en plus de Monaco..., et les boxs sont magnifiques, dus à la transformation d'un splendide bâtiment ancien... Autrement je vois pas... la paella peut-être ?

Vivement l'Eau Rouge, Pouhon, Stavelot, la Source et les autres... si ça double pas toujours, au moins c'est beau (ah, tiens j'oubliais, absolument pas télégénique ce GP d'Europe) et spéctaculaire, et quand ça double ça donne des moments d'anthologie forumulunistique  Bernie, au feu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

Je vous lis depuis un moment à propos de ce circuit, mais à mon avis, vous vous mettez le doigt dans l'&#339;il, il est très bien, ce circuit (sur le plan tracé, du moins), et contrairement à votre affirmation, on y voit des dépassements de toute beauté, cessez d'imputer au circuit un défaut propre à la F1, ça fait un moment qu'en F1, le dépassement est l'exception, et seuls des circuits spécialement conçus dans cette optique l'y permettent.

Sinon, comment expliquer que le GP soit la seule course du WE à ne pas en avoir vu (excepté la nakajimade bi-hebdomadaire) ? Les autres (GP2, formule Porsche &#8230, ils dépassent, eux !

D'ailleurs, je tiens la vidéo du GP à la disposition de qui la veut, à aucun moment, il n'y a eu de vrai engagement (je veux dire deux ou trois tours scotché à la boite de vitesse du mec devant pour essayer de le passer), ils ne s'approchaient quasiment pas les uns des autres (sauf au premier tour &#8230; pauvre Fernando :rateau, c'est pas le circuit, qui les empêche de dépasser


----------



## JulienRkt (26 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vous lis depuis un moment à propos de ce circuit, mais à mon avis, vous vous mettez le doigt dans l'&#339;il, il est très bien, ce circuit (sur le plan tracé, du moins), et contrairement à votre affirmation, on y voit des dépassements de toute beauté, cessez d'imputer au circuit un défaut propre à la F1, ça fait un moment qu'en F1, le dépassement est l'exception, et seuls des circuits spécialement conçus dans cette optique l'y permettent.
> 
> Sinon, comment expliquer que le GP soit la seule course du WE à ne pas en avoir vu (excepté la nakajimade bi-hebdomadaire) ? Les autres (GP2, formule Porsche &#8230, ils dépassent, eux !
> 
> D'ailleurs, je tiens la vidéo du GP à la disposition de qui la veut, à aucun moment, il n'y a eu de vrai engagement (je veux dire deux ou trois tours scotché à la boite de vitesse du mec devant pour essayer de le passer), ils ne s'approchaient quasiment pas les uns des autres (sauf au premier tour &#8230; pauvre Fernando :rateau, c'est pas le circuit, qui les empêche de dépasser


C'est sûr que si les pilotes avaient "envie" de doubler, ce serait beaucoup plus marant à voir un Grand Prix...
Mais rejeter la faute sur le tracé, c'est tellement plus simple


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> C'est sûr que si les pilotes avaient "envie" de doubler, ce serait beaucoup plus marant à voir un Grand Prix...
> Mais rejeter la faute sur le tracé, c'est tellement plus simple



Il y aussi de ça. Et si en plus ils avaient des voitures avec des perfomances identiques, je suis sur qu'il y aurait de la bagarre. Mais c'est la F1, donc halte au sport, c'est trop dangereux   

C'est marrant il se passe plus de trucs intéressant en Nascar alors qu'ils tournent pendant deux heures sur un ovale ...


----------



## JulienRkt (26 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il y aussi de ça. Et si en plus ils avaient des voitures avec des perfomances identiques, je suis sur qu'il y aurait de la bagarre. Mais c'est la F1, donc halte au sport, c'est trop dangereux
> 
> C'est marrant il se passe plus de trucs intéressant en Nascar alors qu'ils tournent pendant deux heures sur un ovale ...


Oula! Dire que le Nascar est moins "ennuyeux" que la F1, je n'irai pas jusque là 
En fait, en ce moment, le seul truc intéressant en F1 c'est la séance chrono  :
du beau pilotage, des pilotes qui prennent des risques, de la performance, la Formule 1 quoi !!


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2008)

Ben Pascal, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. A Montréal, en Malaisie, ou à Spa bientôt, pour ne citer que ces circuits, on double. 
Le circuit de Valence est fait de telle manière qu'aucune voiture ne peut rester coller à une autre ou se permettre de venir à sa hauteur pour une lutte côte à côte. 
Bien sûr les F1 sont aussi victimes des turbulences aéro, et c'est une des raisons de ce blocage, mais les catégories moins rapides sont surtout... moins rapides. A plus de 250 (je rappelle qu'il tournaient à 195km/h de moyenne !), entre deux murs continuellement en zig-zag, il est impossible d'avoir une trajectoire qui permette de venir à hauteur de l'adversaire. C'est sûr que les Porsche, qui tournent 80km/h moins vite, ont plus de facilité à doubler ! C'est mathématique. Plus tu vas vite, moins tu disposes de temps entre deux points pour effectuer ton dépassement. Et quand ce temps devient trop court... 
Donc comparons ce qui est comparable, à savoir Valence face à un circuit comme celui de Kuala Lumpur ou Spa, avec des courbes larges ou deux voitures peuvent se cotoyer et des sections ou l'aspiration joue à fond, et où les freine-tard peuvent s'en donner à coeur joie. Là, çà double, là il ya du spectacle. Et franchement, Spa-Francorchamps c'est autre chose que Valence au niveau esthétique, technique et variété.


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Oula! Dire que le Nascar est moins "ennuyeux" que la F1, je n'irai pas jusque là



Non, juste le grand prix de Valence


----------



## JulienRkt (26 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ben Pascal, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. A Montréal, en Malaisie, ou à Spa bientôt, pour ne citer que ces circuits, on double.
> Le circuit de Valence est fait de telle manière qu'aucune voiture ne peut rester coller à une autre ou se permettre de venir à sa hauteur pour une lutte côte à côte.
> Bien sûr les F1 sont aussi victimes des turbulences aéro, et c'est une des raisons de ce blocage, mais les catégories moins rapides sont surtout... moins rapides. A plus de 250 (je rappelle qu'il tournaient à 195km/h de moyenne !), entre deux murs continuellement en zig-zag, il est impossible d'avoir une trajectoire qui permette de venir à hauteur de l'adversaire. C'est sûr que les Porsche, qui tournent 80km/h moins vite, ont plus de facilité à doubler ! C'est mathématique. Plus tu vas vite, moins tu disposes de temps entre deux points pour effectuer ton dépassement. Et quand ce temps devient trop court...
> Donc comparons ce qui est comparable, à savoir Valence face à un circuit comme celui de Kuala Lumpur ou Spa, avec des courbes larges ou deux voitures peuvent se cotoyer et des sections ou l'aspiration joue à fond, et où les freine-tard peuvent s'en donner à coeur joie. Là, çà double, là il ya du spectacle. Et franchement, Spa-Francorchamps c'est autre chose que Valence au niveau esthétique, technique et variété.


Très bonne explication 
En fait, ces "lignes droites tordues" sont exceptionnellement genantes pour les dépassements. Pratiquant le sport auto (karting), l'effet conjugué de la vitesse des voitures et de ces fausses lignes droites est un réel handicap (testé lors des différents changements de catégories ). Mr. Bernie, mettre des épingles avec un gros freinage ne suffît pas


----------



## Alex666 (26 Août 2008)

VOTONS POUR LES PLUS BEAUX CIRCUITS DE F1

1 er SPA FRANCORCHAMPS :love::love::love:
2 ème MONACO & SUSUKA (sachant que ce dernier revient en 2009):love::love:
3 ème ISTANBUL:love:
4 ème MONTRÉAL 
5 ème MONZA

Tient, il n'y a pas Valence dans ma liste


----------



## melaure (26 Août 2008)

Désolé moi je dit en premier Laguna Seca. C'est un circuit magnifique et la F1 a bien tord de ne pas y aller à la place d'Indianapolis !

Mais c'est que Spa c'est bien aussi 

Nürburgring aussi 

"_On ne peut pas prétendre avoir réellement goûter aux sports mécaniques si on n'a pas fait le Nürburgring_"

Et puis un que je regrette beaucoup : Le Castellet !


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2008)

Spa est vraiment le plus beau circuit du monde, il n'a pas d'égal ! :love:
Moi j'aime bien Sepang, Montréal, le Nurburgring (le grand tracé !  ), et même Magny-Cours. Ce dernier devrait prendre beaucoup d'intérêt l'année prochaine, quand les voitures pourront se suivre dans Estoril. Barcelone est très technique, Sakhir aussi (mais le sable gâche le plaisir), Suzuka peut fournir de grands moments.
Monaco... Désolé j'adhère pas. Ok, ce cicuit a une âme, et le tracé est intéressant techniquement, mais il ne permet pas les dépassements, et ce point ruine tout.
Idem pour le Hungaroring (le tourniquet), où les dépassements se font au compte goutte, mais ce dernier comme pour Magny-Cours, pourrait voir son crédit remonter avec le changement de la réglementation aérodynamique en 2009, car il offre deux grandes courbes qui devraient permettre aux gros coeurs de rester collé à la bagnole devant (gloups). A voir.
Et Prenois ? Un circuit où on a pu voir du vrai spectacle ! Rappelez vous Arnoux-Villeneuve 1979... :rose:


----------



## JulienRkt (26 Août 2008)

1- Le vieux Nurburg (Boucle Nord)  :love: :love: 
2- Spa-Francorchamps :love:
3- Le Mans (oui je sais il n'y a pas de GP là bas... Mais il en faudrais un )
4- Monaco
5- pleins d'ex-æquo: Istanbul, Monza, Suzuka, Interlagos...


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Août 2008)

Pour moi SPA à coup sûr et après des circuits magnifiques comme Silverstone ou Suzuka... dans les récents je trouve le grand prix de Turquie très réussi (pour une "oeuvre" de Tilke...), comme la Malaisie d'ailleurs qui offre souvent, grâce à son placement tôt dans la saison, de belles bagarres


----------



## Alex666 (26 Août 2008)

Messieurs, merci de voter pour les circuits de la saison actuelle et non pas pour les circuits mythiques comme Laguna seca ou le mans que j'adore mais qui ne sont pas au calendrier.


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Messieurs, merci de voter pour les circuits de la saison actuelle et non pas pour les circuits mythiques comme Laguna seca ou le mans que j'adore mais qui ne sont pas au calendrier.



Il suffit de transformer ça en pétition


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Messieurs, merci de voter pour les circuits de la saison actuelle et non pas pour les circuits mythiques comme Laguna seca ou le mans que j'adore mais qui ne sont pas au calendrier.





melaure a dit:


> Il suffit de transformer ça en pétition



En plus, à Laguna Seca, elles seraient intéressantes, les F1, dans le "pif paf", je me demande au bout de quelle distance elles reprendraient contact avec le sol (et sera-ce sur la piste :rateau . Au fait, c'est quoi, les réglages pour avoir un bon grip quand les roues ne touchent plus le sol ?


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2008)

Laguna Seca, c'est bien pour les motos (et encore... çà devient dangereux pour eux avec les monstres qu'ils utilisent désormais), mais pour les F1 modernes ce serait à la queue-leu-leu. Ou à la rigueur pour doubler y aurait le pif-paf, en passant 'par dessus'.  

Bon, si on en revient au sondage, on s'aperçoit que Spa l'emporte haut la main. Et les pilotes sont d'accord avec nous, puisqu'il l'appelle "le plus beau circuit du monde".


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Laguna Seca, &#8230; pour les F1 modernes ce serait à la queue-leu-leu. Ou à la rigueur pour doubler y aurait le pif-paf, en passant 'par dessus'.



Là, pas d'accord, au freinage du double gauche, après la grande courbe des stands, et à celui de l'épingle à l'entrée de cette même grande courbe, on peut doubler. Même le droite après le double gauche précédemment évoqué, tu peux piquer un adversaire au freinage si tu sors mieux que lui du double gauche !

Si on y arrive avec une Dodge Viper, ça doit bien être possible avec une F1 presque deux fois moins large !


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si on y arrive avec une Dodge Viper, ça doit bien être possible avec une F1 presque deux fois moins large !


Deux fois moins large ? T'es sûr ? Le cockpit est étroit, mais les voies sont larges, elles... 
Et puis, elles arrivent pas à la même vitesse.  La Viper, tout aussi rapide qu'elle soit, est un escargot comparé à une F1. Et pour dépasser il faut du temps. Les voitures étant proches les unes des autres en perfs, et sautant d'un virage à l'autre en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour dire "dépassement", à moins d'une erreur du pilote qui est devant, il n'y a aucun moyen de doubler. 
C'est dommage, mais des circuits comme ceux-là, malgré leurs qualités, n'ont plus leur mot à dire en F1. Ou alors il faudra que l'on bride à nouveau ces monstres pour les ralentir suffisament. Des V6 2L avec des pneus moins larges ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Deux fois moins large ? T'es sûr ? Le cockpit est étroit, mais les voies sont larges, elles...



J'ai dit presque, et je parle bien de la voie ! Et les vitesses atteintes ne sont pas en cause, dans le dernier virage que j'évoquais, une Viper arrive à environ 220 Km/h, avec une distance de freinage comprise entre 70 et 80 mètres, une F1 arriverait à environ 250/260 Km/h, mais avec une distance de freinage comprise entre 40 et 50 mètres, tu oublies que si la F1 est plus rapide, elle est aussi près de trois fois moins lourde, et Laguna Seca, qui est un circuit "lent" n'a qu'une seule zone d'accélération assez longue pour lui permettre d'atteindre une vitesse de pointe significativement supérieure à celle d'une Viper Oreca, ou mieux, d'une Ford GT 2005 ou d'une Mugen NSX.


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Laguna Seca, c'est bien pour les motos (et encore... çà devient dangereux pour eux avec les monstres qu'ils utilisent désormais), mais pour les F1 modernes ce serait à la queue-leu-leu. Ou à la rigueur pour doubler y aurait le pif-paf, en passant 'par dessus'.



Et en ChampCar, ils faisaient comment ? Ils ont moins les pétoches qu'en F1 ?


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai dit presque, et je parle bien de la voie !



Dodge Viper : Voie 1538mm. Largeur 1911mm...
Ferrari F1 2007 : Voie 1470mm. Largeur 1796mm...
Presque 2 fois ? Moi je veux bien... 

Une ligne droite c'est bien beau, mais les moteurs étant bridés à 19000 tours (et on l'a vu à plusieurs reprises en Allemagne), une fois lancé, çà régule, et tu peux dépasser ... que dalle. Règlementation à la con , une de plus. Il n'y a plus que les zones de freinage qui permettent de doubler désormais, et encore, faut t'il que la voiture ait la place et le temps pour le faire.

En ChampCar ils ont fait en sorte que les turbulences ne gênent pas les voitures collées derrière (ce qu'on devrait voir l'année prochaine _normalement_).

N'empêche qu'il faut qu'il réduise la vitesse des F1, car c'est une des raisons principales du manque de dépassements. Les voitures vont trop vite, et il devient très difficile d'avoir le temps de se mettre en situation de dépassement. Si une voiture tourne 1 seconde plus vite au tour, sur un circuit de 4km avalé à 200km/h, sur une zone de dépassement de 200m, le gain possible est de 1s / 4000m * 200m =  0,05s soit 2,77m. Va doubler, avec un gain si limité (même s'il peut être augmenté largement par certaines manoeuvres), alors que tu es obligé de rester plusieurs mètres voire dizaines de mètres derrière la voiture à cause des turbulences dans les virages rapides. Et c'est pas avec des règlementations à la noix (comme le bridage à 19000 tours censé ralentir les voitures), qu'on va y arriver. Diminuer *vraiment* la taille des moteurs, obliger l'aéro à ne pas perturber plus que nécessaire une maquette test (les écuries pouvant ensuite utiliser les solutions qui leur conviennent), etc... Voilà des solutions

Et pour info, le Champ Car, c'est quand même nettement moins rapide que la F1. Le moteur développe à peu près la même puissance (entre 750 et 800cv), même si d'aucuns pensent que les moteurs de F1 ont largement dépassé ce chiffre (on parle d'environ 850cv en moyenne). Mais les Champ Cars pèsent environ 180kg de plus ! (715 sans pilote au lieu de 605 avec pilote), leurs freins sont de "vulgaires" freins acier au lieu de carbone, et les chassis Panoz et Dallara ne soutiennent pas la comparaison avec les chassis sur mesure d'une F1. Bon le budget est en rapport, puisque les top team F1 ont des budgets de 400millions de $, alors que les plus grosses écuries de ChampCar ont des budgets de 20 millions de $...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ferrari F1 2007 : Voie 1470mm. Largeur 1796mm...



Ah, c'est pour ça que lorsque Massa est devant, personne ne peut le doubler ! Sa voiture est deux fois plus large que les autres


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et pour info, le Champ Car, c'est quand même nettement moins rapide que la F1. Le moteur développe à peu près la même puissance (entre 750 et 800cv), même si d'aucuns pensent que les moteurs de F1 ont largement dépassé ce chiffre (on parle d'environ 850cv en moyenne). Mais les Champ Cars pèsent environ 180kg de plus ! (715 sans pilote au lieu de 605 avec pilote), leurs freins sont de "vulgaires" freins acier au lieu de carbone, et les chassis Panoz et Dallara ne soutiennent pas la comparaison avec les chassis sur mesure d'une F1. Bon le budget est en rapport, puisque les top team F1 ont des budgets de 400millions de $, alors que les plus grosses écuries de ChampCar ont des budgets de 20 millions de $...



C'est étonnant, car j'ai souvent vu des vitesse de pointe bien plus élevées en Champcar, pas loin des 380 km/h ... et des G bien plus élevés aussi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est étonnant, car j'ai souvent vu des vitesse de pointe bien plus élevées en Champcar, pas loin des 380 km/h ... et des G bien plus élevés aussi ...



On ne parle pas de vitesse de pointe, mais de moyenne au tour !


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2008)

Exact Pascal. 
Le truc c'est que les Champ Cars tournent sur des ovales (lorsqu'elles atteignent ces vitesses), où elles doivent avoir une vitesse de pointe très élevée. Des F1 dans la même configuration de circuit, iraient surement beaucoup plus vite. 

Tiens d'ailleurs un commentaire de Bourdais, à propos de Montréal, seul circuit où il pouvait comparer les deux. 


> Mais le comparatif ne serait pas judicieux car les voitures du Champ Car nétaient pas autant déchargées que les F1 et elles étaient plus lourdes de 200kg. Décharger une F1 est donc bien plus productif pour gagner de la vitesse de pointe, mais du coup on arrive plus vite dans les virages. On freine 25 mètres plus tôt en F1 quen Champ Car où on peut se permettre de plus attaquer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Des F1 dans la même configuration de circuit, iraient surement beaucoup plus vite. .



Peut être, mais là, c'est pas "un moteur pour deux grands prix" qu'il faudrait prévoir, mais plutôt "un moteur tous les dix tours", parce que sur un tel ovale, une F1 serait quasiment à fond sur 100% du tour


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2008)

C'est surtout les rapports qui changent. Ils sont très longs. Et pour les Champ Cars et leur moteur turbo il en va de même. Parce qu'un turbo çà chauffe quand c'est à fond tout le temps ! 
D'ailleurs c'est là qu'on voit la différence technologique.
Champ Car : 2,65 L turbo : 800 cv.
F1 : 2,4L atmo : 850 cv.
Bon, c'est vrai aussi que les Champ Cars tournent au méthanol qui a un rendement inférieur à l'essence à haut indice d'octane (du kérozène quoi  ) qu'utilisent les F1. Mais quand même...


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> C'est surtout les rapports qui changent. Ils sont très longs. Et pour les Champ Cars et leur moteur turbo il en va de même. Parce qu'un turbo çà chauffe quand c'est à fond tout le temps !
> D'ailleurs c'est là qu'on voit la différence technologique.
> Champ Car : 2,65 L turbo : 800 cv.
> F1 : 2,4L atmo : 850 cv.
> Bon, c'est vrai aussi que les Champ Cars tournent au méthanol qui a un rendement inférieur à l'essence à haut indice d'octane (du kérozène quoi  ) qu'utilisent les F1. Mais quand même...



Du coup ça fait plein de ravitaillements. Ce serait bien en F1, puisque c'est le moment le plus utilisé pour dépasser un concurrent ... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> l'essence à haut indice d'octane (du kérozène quoi  )



Euh  Le Kéro (aussi connu sous le nom de "pétrole lampant") ne contient pas d'octane 

C'est une famille d'hydrocarbures contenant des alcanes, elle s'étale depuis C10H22 jusqu'à C14H3O (l'octane, c'est C8H18).


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2008)

Exact Pascal, j'ai été un peu vite, je voulais dire essence aviation (celle utilisée pour les moteurs à piston), alors que le kérozène, le vrai, est destiné aux moteurs à turbines. 
Ta rectification parfaitement justifiée , me met dans l'embarras :rose:, j'espère que mes amis ne liront pas ce thread, sinon vais me faire incendié. :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (27 Août 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Exact Pascal, j'ai été un peu vite, je voulais dire essence aviation (celle utilisée pour les moteurs à piston), alors que le kérozène, le vrai, est destiné aux moteurs à turbines.
> Ta rectification parfaitement justifiée , me met dans l'embarras :rose:, j'espère que mes amis ne liront pas ce thread, sinon vais me faire *incendier*. :rateau:



à l'essence?

Vraiment aucun essence de l'humour, tes amis...


----------



## JulienRkt (28 Août 2008)

L'essence de F1 n'est pas vraiment de l'essence aviation. C'est une essence spécifiquement conçu pour le type de moteurs concerné, et spécifique à chaque pétrolier 
L'indice d'octane est bien plus élevé (situé entre 125 et 140 à mon avis) que notre bon vieux Sans Plomb (95-98). N'oubliions pas des propriétés différentes, que je ne saurais expliquer ici par manque réel de connaissances 

Pour exemple, l'essence vendu (obligatoire!) en Championnat de France dans n'importe quelle catégorie de sport auto en France (circuit, rally, karting...), etait (à l'époque ) la 102 de Elf, qui avait pour réputation de fusiller les membranes de carburateur...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Vraiment aucun essence de l'humour, tes amis...


Disons que j'ai joué les pilotes pendant un moment, alors incendié est un bien grand mot. Disons chambré.


----------



## Hurrican (2 Septembre 2008)

Bon alors, on attaque ce morceau de bravoure, ce temple de la course automobile qu'est Spa !
Et tous les pilotes sont d'accord. Spa c'est le plus génial de tous les circuits. On est tous d'accord avec eux !  
Alors que le spectacle commence ! 
Kimi ? 4 fois de suite, çà le ferait, hein !  :love:
Faut dire qu'il faut un gros coeur là bas, et les finlandais (comme les kamikaze du soleil levant), n'ont jamais eu peur de passer avec la chaussure droite incrustée dans le plancher. :rateau: Cardiaques s'abstenir !


----------



## JulienRkt (2 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Bon alors, on attaque ce morceau de bravoure, ce temple de la course automobile qu'est Spa !
> Et tous les pilotes sont d'accord. Spa c'est le plus génial de tous les circuits. On est tous d'accord avec eux !
> Alors que le spectacle commence !
> Kimi ? 4 fois de suite, çà le ferait, hein !  :love:
> Faut dire qu'il faut un gros coeur là bas, et les finlandais (comme les kamikaze du soleil levant), n'ont jamais eu peur de passer avec la chaussure droite incrustée dans le plancher. :rateau: Cardiaques s'abstenir !


AH si kimi pouvait nous remettre les choses dans le bon ordre 
Enfin au sujet du Raidillon, il fait plus très peur maintenant, avec ses beaux vibreurs bien plat et ses dégagements gargantuesques.
Reste l'espoir d'une pluie... Cce fabuleux enchainement redeviendrait alors un loup avec la gueule grande ouverte


----------



## Hurrican (3 Septembre 2008)

Le Raidillon est certes moins impressionnant, et les changements l'ont rendu plus "facile", mais il reste quand même un sacré morceau ! :love:
Et puis il n'y a pas que ce passage de difficile à Spa. Il y a Pouhon par exemple. Demandes au pilotes de F1 (ou de LeMans series) ce qu'ils pensent de ce virage à gauche en descente. Certains ont dit qu'il fallait ne pas avoir de cerveau pour ne pas lever trop le pied à cet endroit.   D'ailleurs les sorties de piste dans ce virage sont nombreuses. Mais il est dégagé heureusement, car à la vitesse où ils le prennent... :rateau:


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> AH si kimi pouvait nous remettre les choses dans le bon ordre



Massa devant ?   

Bah c'est pas son année, c'est tout !


----------



## Hurrican (3 Septembre 2008)

Spa est quand même LE circuit de Kimi. Il vont lui laisser celui-là chez Ferrari, histoire de ménager le suspense.


----------



## JulienRkt (3 Septembre 2008)

Spa à Kimi et Interlagos à Massa 

Et surtout: RIEN pour Hamilton !!


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Spa à Kimi et Interlagos à Massa
> 
> Et surtout: RIEN pour Hamilton !!



Tu peux toujours rêver 

Allez si déjà les deux ferrari arrivent à la fin en 3ème et 4ème ce sera bien


----------



## Hurrican (3 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tu peux toujours rêver
> Allez si déjà les deux ferrari arrivent à la fin en 3ème et 4ème ce sera bien


Attends, McLaren pourrait bien être déclassé en fin de saison, pour avoir triché sur la règlementation moteur. 
Enfin je rigole, mais ce n'est pas vraiment drôle. 
Certaines écuries (et motoristes), grognent. Car si il a été autorisé de retoucher la conception des moteurs (malgré la réglementation qui normalement fige cela) pour "fiabiliser" les blocs, Mercedes en aurait aussi profité pour améliorer d'autres choses, et gagner de la cavalerie. Une telle affaire si elle sortait au grand jour ruinerait définitivement l'image de l'écurie, je pense. Et pas seulement l'image d'ailleurs...


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Attends, McLaren pourrait bien être déclassé en fin de saison, pour avoir triché sur la règlementation moteur.
> Enfin je rigole, mais ce n'est pas vraiment drôle.



Chacun sa méthode, Ferrari préfère déclasser elle-même ses voitures en course en faisant exploser les moteurs ...

Si ça se fait, deux boum à Spa  



Hurrican a dit:


> Certaines écuries (et motoristes), grognent. Car si il a été autorisé de retoucher la conception des moteurs (malgré la réglementation qui normalement fige cela) pour "fiabiliser" les blocs, Mercedes en aurait aussi profité pour améliorer d'autres choses, et gagner de la cavalerie. Une telle affaire si elle sortait au grand jour ruinerait définitivement l'image de l'écurie, je pense. Et pas seulement l'image d'ailleurs...



Commentaire de tifosi, ça  McLaren reste une grande écurie même si tu ne les aimes pas. Ils ont aussi une sacrée histoire et crois moi coté image Ferrari en a fait aussi des pelletés de crasses et magouilles ces 15 dernières années. Ca fait parti du système, il faut juste ne pas se faire attraper. 

Et avec une majorité d'anciens de Ferrari à la FIA, je n'ai jamais cru à l'impartialité de ces gens ... Alors en plus avec un anglais à la tête, la F1 ne peut que se porter mal ! 

Je trouve que les ferrari aussi ont repris de la pêche. Est-ce que BMW va faire déclasser Ferrari et McLaren ?


----------



## Hurrican (3 Septembre 2008)

Je te rappelles que je n'ai jamais été et ne suis toujours pas pro-Ferrari. 
Oui, la FIA a souvent avantagé les rouges. Et j'étais le 1er à critiquer. Mais justement, s'il y a tricherie, je trouve normal que le coupable paie. Qu'il soit rouge, gris ou autre.


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je te rappelles que je n'ai jamais été et ne suis toujours pas pro-Ferrari.
> Oui, la FIA a souvent avantagé les rouges. Et j'étais le 1er à critiquer. Mais justement, s'il y a tricherie, je trouve normal que le coupable paie. Qu'il soit rouge, gris ou autre.



Ha bah non pénalisez pas Bourdais, sinon il va finir 5 tours derrière !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2008)

Raikko, Massa et tout les autres peuvent aller se rhabiller, la preuve formelle en est désormais faite, malgré toutes les critiques, c'est bien notre ami le thon le plus rapide ! :king:


----------



## JulienRkt (6 Septembre 2008)

Bon, dans quelques heures, voire minutes, les qualifs vont débuter...

Mais qui fera la pole ?? 

(Kimi! Kimi ! )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

BOURDAIS !!!!!! Et moteur Ferrari !!!


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2008)

Bravo Lewis !!! Trop fort encore !!! Il a fumé Massa dans le dernier tour !

Et Kova (le meilleur temps des 3 sessions) qui passe au dernier moment devant Kimi !

    


Et Sébastien va mieux


----------



## Alex666 (6 Septembre 2008)

Nous verrons demain, bien vu Bourdais c'est beau


----------



## JulienRkt (6 Septembre 2008)

Arf, obligé d'avouer que Hamilton pilote bien... mais je n'aime pas le personnage quand même !  (moi les enfants gatés, je les aime pas des masses...)

Mais la vraie surprise c'est Bourdais, moi même je suis resté 2-3sec sans bouger en me demandant où était le bogue avant de me réveiller et de crier de joie ! 
En tout cas, ça a mis Vettel dans l'embarras cette histoire (cf. la Q3).


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2008)

Ben, ça fait déjà deux fois de suite que les Toro Rosso sont devant les raides bulles


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Arf, obligé d'avouer que Hamilton pilote bien... mais je n'aime pas le personnage quand même !  (moi les enfants gatés, je les aime pas des masses...)
> 
> Mais la vraie surprise c'est Bourdais, moi même je suis resté 2-3sec sans bouger en me demandant où était le bogue avant de me réveiller et de crier de joie !
> En tout cas, ça a mis Vettel dans l'embarras cette histoire (cf. la Q3).



C'est surtout à la fin de la Q1. Tu vois Bourdais premier, automatiquement tu te dis que les autres ont tous eu des pénalités !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une qustion : bourdais va partir de la f1 ?


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai une qustion : bourdais va partir de la f1 ?




Je viens de regarder le classement, il est dernier.
Espérons qu'il marque des points ce weekend, parce que ça fait pas sérieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je viens de regarder le classement, il est dernier.
> Espérons qu'il marque des points ce weekend, parce que ça fait pas sérieux



Toi, t'es pas bien réveillé, il n'est pas dernier, il est 18ème sur 20 !

Ce classement ne mentionne pas les pilotes n'ayant marqué aucun point


----------



## rizoto (6 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, t'es pas bien réveillé, il n'est pas dernier, il est 18ème sur 20 !
> 
> Ce classement ne mentionne pas les pilotes n'ayant marqué aucun point



Exact


----------



## rizoto (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est con pour raïko .... se planter à 3 tours de l'arrivée. Par contre juste avant le dépassement par hamilton. il (hamilton) coupe la chicane, c'est pas limite ça?

et bourdais qui passe de 4 eme à 7 eme, j'ai pas tout suivi.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Maginifique Grand Prix, et une de plus pour Lewis!!

Youhou!! 
Allez, en route vers le double titre: Champion Pilotes+Constructeurs.

McLaren est enfin réveillé, merci Ron!


----------



## Majintode (7 Septembre 2008)

Hamilton est retrogradé à la 3e place pour avoir coupé une chicane. 25" de pénalité...
C'est abusé, tout le monde a tiré au moins une fois tout droit avec ce circuit bien glissant. On le laisse monter sur le podium, on lui remet son trophée et "ah ben non, en fait on s'est trompé t'es 3e mon petit gars".


----------



## Hurrican (7 Septembre 2008)

Oui et non... C'est un peu vache effectivement, mais il n'y a pas de doute, il ne devait pas obliger Kimi à se battre pour récupérer sa position, puisqu'il l'a dépassé en coupant la chicane, tout le monde l'a vu.
C'est d'autant plus bête qu'il n'aurait eu aucun mal à passer à la régulière au virage suivant, ou un peu plus loin, Kimi étant en difficulté dès que la pluie à commencer à tomber. Hamilton à fait une erreur stupide, là.
Kimi aussi, d'ailleurs. Il n'aurait jamais du chercher à suivre Lewis, sa Ferrari ne réagissant pas bien sous la pluie. Il valait mieux assurer une seconde place (qui se serait transformer en 1ère d'ailleurs...).
J'imagine même qu'un petit malin qui se serait arrêté 3 ou 4 tours avant la fin pour chausser des intermédiaires, quand les premières gouttes sont tombées, aurait pu rafler la mise (Alonso, Bourdais, Vettel ou Kubica par exemple). Il n'y a qu'à voir ce que Fernando et Nick ont récupérer comme temps en un seul tour malgré les presque 20 secondes perdues lors de l'arrêt !

Enfin, Massa est mouleux sur ce coup là. Car sur ce circuit où le pilotage à la part belle, Kimi et Lewis ont dominé les débats et devaient finir devant lui.
Mon finlandais préféré doit maintenant se faire une raison. Il a laisser passer sa chance de revenir dans la course et de montrer sa valeur. Désormais, il ferait mieux de se mettre au service de Felipe. Snif.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Hamilton est retrogradé à la 3e place pour avoir coupé une chicane. 25" de pénalité...
> C'est abusé, tout le monde a tiré au moins une fois tout droit avec ce circuit bien glissant. On le laisse monter sur le podium, on lui remet son trophée et "ah ben non, en fait on s'est trompé t'es 3e mon petit gars".



Oui, mais en coupant la chicane il a doublé Raikko. Cela dit, il le doublait de toute façon, et c'est Raikko qui l'a tassé !

Mais bon, Raikko, ils peuvent pas lui filer une péno 

En tout cas, même victime de la "loterie" du dernier tour, Bourdais a montré qu'il avait bien sa place en F1, et Toro Rosso commence à bien quitter son costard d'écurie de fond de grille


----------



## Hurrican (7 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, il le doublait de toute façon, et c'est Raikko qui l'a tassé !


Kimi allait pas lui ouvrir la porte non plus.
Et si Kimi l'a tassé, c'est justement parce qu'Hamilton n'avait rien à foutre là. Il devait reprendre sa place derrière sans obliger la Ferrari à faire une effort pour le dépasser. C'est bien pour celà qu'il prend 25 secondes de pénalités d'ailleurs.


----------



## Majintode (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai, Lewis Hamilton a doublé "à l'arrache", mais il pouvait lui signaler avant la fin de la course non ?

Massa s'en sort super bien sur un circuit où effectivement les boss étaient Raikko et Hamilton.

Je suis content pour Sébastien Bourdet. Il y a deux semaines Berger disait que Bourdet devait faire ses preuves, ce week-end c'est chose faite. Espérons que notre français restera en F1, il le mérite.


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2008)

Lewis n'est pas passé devant à la sortie de la chicane il me semble ... et effectivement il y a eu du monde qui a dérapé.

Je trouve ça honteux, qu'on me dise pas que Ferrari n'a pas été favorisé dans cette décision !!! Et puis pourquoi 25 secondes ? C'est calculé exprès pour faire perdre 2 places ? C'est vraiment n'importe quoi la FIA !

Massa ne mérite pas la victoire de ce grand prix. C'est du vol !

  

Raikko a certes été fort, mais quand on ne maitrise plus sa voiture avec 3 gouttes de pluie, franchement ça le fait pas. Et ça explique pourquoi il va pas en WRC, car là il faut savoir conduire sur du mouillé ...


----------



## Alex666 (7 Septembre 2008)

Je suis déçu que Bourdais n'ait pas eu le changement de pneu qui va bien, cela dit sa 7eme place fait vraiment plaisir
dommage pour Raïkonen quel départ ! avec un véreux de Massa qui le tasse dans la ligne droite mais ça n'a servi à rien  et une course exemplaire il méritait la victoire sans aucun doute, les coneries d'ami le thon l'on perturbé sur la fin, sa voiture moins bonne sur la pluie on eu raison de sa course, sinon la pénalité est complètement justifiée en regard du règlement, mais pourquoi 25 sec ? elle relance massa bien fade aujourd'hui, raiko et kubica sont quasi out pour la 1ere place final, mais sait on jamais

en tout cas surement un des meilleurs grand prix de la saison, avec des dépassements, et des bagarres dans tout les secteurs, vivement l'année prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

vive ferrari


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> J les coneries d'ami le thon l'on perturbé sur la fin



????

Les conneries de ??? Attend quand on ne sait pas conduire sous la pluie, on fait du cart indoor, pas de la F1. Lewis n'y est pour rien, Kimi vaut pas une cacahuette sur mouillé, et c'est pas la première fois qu'on le voit ...

Quand au règlement, à part interdire tout esprit sportif et combatif, il fait que la F1 c'est vraiment petit, très petit, à coté de l'IndyCar. Ce n'est que magouille et compagnie dans les paddocks !!! Si seulement on pouvais avoir ESPN, je ne regarderais que l'IndyCar, car je n'aime que le sport auto, pas les trucs arrangés derrière les façades ... Et aux US, c'est de la vraie bagarre, les pilote ont pas peur de se pousser un peu. 

Elle est insipide cette F1 à l'anglaise !!! Que je regrette l'époque Senna-Prost-Mansell !!!

J'espère que McLaren pourra faire appel de cette décision très très partisane.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Kimi allait pas lui ouvrir la porte non plus.
> Et si Kimi l'a tassé, c'est justement parce qu'Hamilton n'avait rien à foutre là. Il devait reprendre sa place derrière sans obliger la Ferrari à faire une effort pour le dépasser. C'est bien pour celà qu'il prend 25 secondes de pénalités d'ailleurs.



Ça, c'est pas ce que j'ai vu, j'ai vu, moi, Kimi s'apprêter à passer un concurrent par la droite, et Hamilton,  a tenté, lui, de passer les deux par la gauche, à l'intérieur, mais au dernier moment Raikko s'est rabattu à gauche, envoyant Hamilton aux paquerettes . S'il n'avait pas coupé, c'était l'accident avec trois voitures (la roue arrière gauche de Raikko montant sur l'avant droite d'Hamilton, et il partait directement dans les pontons de l'attardé (une Williams, il me semble).


----------



## Alex666 (7 Septembre 2008)

JE VEUX ET J'EXIGE LA VIDÉO DE CETTE FABULEUSE PASSE D'ARME 

Parce que contrairement à certains, voila ce que j'appelle de la F1 

je pense qu'ami le thon à fait l'erreur de toucher raiko et ensuite de se mettre en position défavorable qui l'a fait sortir de la chicane puis il a laissé repasser la ferrari mais pas de façon très nette, de toute façon il est vraiment idiot car il ne faisait qu'une bouchée de rako sur le mouillé quel sombre noob  !

envoyer la vidéo entière sur plusieurs angle que l'on JUGE ici sur Fans de F1 de toute façon mclaren fait appel,

au fait quand Bourdais se fais doubler ya plus de drapeaux jaunes ?


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> au fait quand Bourdais se fais doubler ya plus de drapeaux jaunes ?



Oui ça aussi ça m' énervé. C'est dingue. Il y avait bien des drapeaux jaunes sur une bonne partie du circuit !

Allez réclamation de Toro Rosso aussi.

On dirait que la pluie a aussi fait déraper les commissaires. Quand au réalisateur, lui il s'est carrément noyé. On ne peux pas faire pire choix de caméra sur les deux derniers tours ...

Mais c'est sur que ce sera un grand prix marquant en 2008.


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai que Bourdais il pourrait porter réclamation: les drapeaux jaunes étaient agités partout sur le circuit !! Je n'ai meme pas compris que ça n'ai choqué personne dans le petit monde de la F1 cette histoire... Enfin, il y a des choses que l'on regarde plus que d'autres.

Ensuite, la pénalité de Hamilton est justifiée, il a joué au plus malin sur ce coup, il aurait du attendre la sortie du 1er virage pour doubler.

@Melaure: comparer la F1 et l'Indycar ou Champ Car... n'importe quoi! Ils sont où les pilotes américains en F1 ? loin, loin... La preuve avec Bourdais, une ultra-domination aux USA, et beaucoup de difficultés en F1. Et les magouilles en sport auto, il y en a à tous les niveaux, du karting à la F1, et aux USA autant qu'ailleurs. D'ailleurs, à la vue des images de la Nascar ce matin dans Auto-Moto, je n'aurais meme pas tenté une comparaison pareille.

Edit: Et critiquer Raikkonen car il n'as pas réussi à tenir sa voiture en hard slick sur le gras mouillée en slalommant au milieu des attardés, c'est prouver que tu n'as jamais eu à affronter ces conditions sur circuit durant une course. C'est le PLUS difficile, bien plus que de rouler sous des trombes d'eau. c'est ultra imprévisible, et je sais de quoi je parle, ça m'est arrivé quelques fois en karting, et c'est vraiment des oeufs, surtout si l'on a personne devant soi: en effet, il faut tester l'adherence soi-meme (et ça a perdu notre petit frenchie...) (ex: Si tu vois quelqu'un qui sort juste devant toi, hop tu soulages et tu passes...).

Enfin, je suis désolé pour Hamilton, ça me froisse un peu qu'il soit pénaliser car il a fait une très belle course, mais c'est le réglement.

Donc arretons de faire du Pro-Ferrari ou du Pro-Hamilton primaire, et jugeons les choses objectivement.


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2008)

Je ne connais pas le Nascar, mais ce qui est sur c'est qu'on se régale bien plus en ChampCar qu'en F1. C'est un peu comme le foot et le basket en France.

En plus c'est quoi ta comparaison à 3 balles ? Je n'ai jamais parlé de pilotes américains, j'ai parlé de la discipline, le Champcar, ou il y a d'ailleurs peu de pilotes américains parce que les autres sont meilleurs. Mais l'organisation de ce championnat fait que c'est bien mieux que la F1 et de loin !

J"ai regardé beaucoup de saisons de ChampCar et avant, et je n'ai plus le souvent d'un règlement sur tapis vert, alors qu'en F1, il y en a eu beaucoup !

Cherche pas à défendre la F1, c'est indéfendable !

Si on le regarde c'est uniquement parce que la télé nous l'impose. J'aurais le choix avec le ChampCar, ce serait vite fait. Mais j'ai pas le choix, je n'ai que la TNT et je n'ai pas envie de me priver de regarder quelques courses ...

Bref pour en revenir la F1, la sanction est injustifié car Kimi est bien repassé devant Lewis. Y a que ça qui compte ! Ensuite Kimi a été mauvais et c'est son problème ...


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est normal, aux US, si il y a un probleme entre 2 pilotes, une bonne bagarre après l'arrivée, et le plus gros bras gagne...
En tout cas je préfère de loin la F1, et le sport auto à l'européenne en général.

Quand à Raikkonen et Bourdais, même combat, seul devant la meute, ils en ont fait les frais: l'un dans le rail après avoir perdu son sang froid (la victoire était OBLIGATOIRE pour lui), et l'autre 7eme, après avoir été obligé de laisser les 4 furieux le doubler dans le dernier virage.


----------



## Hurrican (7 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Bref pour en revenir la F1, la sanction est injustifié car Kimi est bien repassé devant Lewis. Y a que ça qui compte ! Ensuite Kimi a été mauvais et c'est son problème ...


Non ! Et je tiens la vidéo à ta disposition si c'est nécessaire. C'est Kimi qui est aller rechercher sa place en sortie de la chicane, en forcant un peu, car Hamilton n'a pas voulu la lui céder. Lewis a aussitôt repris la tête, parce qu'il était plus rapide, mais il avait enfreint le règlement, qui lui imposait de se replacer "de lui-même" derrière le ou les concurrent(s) qu'il a dépassé en coupant la chicane. Dennis me fait rire en disant que les données montre qu'il était 6km/h moins vite que Kimi en sortie de chicane. Sauf que Lewis n'a pas chercher à se mettre derrière, et que c'est ce qu'il aurait du faire. 
Ne comprends pas de travers ce que l'on dit. Hamilton aurait du gagner ce GP, même si Kimi avait dominé toute la course et méritait "moralement" de terminer premier. Mais Lewis a fait une bourde. Du genre de celles qu'on fait quand on est trop excité par l'enjeu. Il avait tout le temps pour passer "dans les règles". Il a été trop impatient.


----------



## Majintode (7 Septembre 2008)

Il y avait bien drapeau jaune pour Bourdais...

Concernant la F1 en général, ça devient de plus en plus indigeste... La thune, les salaires de dingue, tout ça je m'en fiche. Un pilote (ou tout autre sportif) qui fait gagner des millions à des sponsors et des marques, je trouve normal qu'il touche une (grosse) part du gâteau (même si je vous l'accorde, toute cette maille pourrait servir à bien d'autres choses...). Mais qu'il y ait des espèces de magouille pour favoriser tel ou tel pilote... Bernie et Max, ras le... 


Deux vidéos de la passe d'armes Kimi-Lewis (version longue et version courte) :

[youtube]VCEYjNoBYo0[/youtube]

[youtube]HHiscLDoaEU[/youtube]


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Non ! Et je tiens la vidéo à ta disposition si c'est nécessaire. C'est Kimi qui est aller rechercher sa place en sortie de la chicane, en forcant un peu, car Hamilton n'a pas voulu la lui céder. Lewis a aussitôt repris la tête, parce qu'il était plus rapide, mais il avait enfreint le règlement, qui lui imposait de se replacer "de lui-même" derrière le ou les concurrent(s) qu'il a dépassé en coupant la chicane. Dennis me fait rire en disant que les données montre qu'il était 6km/h moins vite que Kimi en sortie de chicane. Sauf que Lewis n'a pas chercher à se mettre derrière, et que c'est ce qu'il aurait du faire.
> Ne comprends pas de travers ce que l'on dit. Hamilton aurait du gagner ce GP, même si Kimi avait dominé toute la course et méritait "moralement" de terminer premier. Mais Lewis a fait une bourde. Du genre de celles qu'on fait quand on est trop excité par l'enjeu. Il avait tout le temps pour passer "dans les règles". Il a été trop impatient.


Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Il y avait bien drapeau jaune pour Bourdais...
> 
> Concernant la F1 en général, ça devient de plus en plus indigeste... La thune, les salaires de dingue, tout ça je m'en fiche. Un pilote (ou tout autre sportif) qui fait gagner des millions à des sponsors et des marques, je trouve normal qu'il touche une (grosse) part du gâteau (même si je vous l'accorde, toute cette maille pourrait servir à bien d'autres choses...). Mais qu'il y ait des espèces de magouille pour favoriser tel ou tel pilote... Bernie et Max, ras le...
> 
> ...


Ok, après avoir décortiqué la vidéo, la pénalité de Hamilton est justifiée, pour 2 raisons:
- 1) Il n'aurait pas du coupé la chicane dans la position où il était. Il est au niveau de la roue arrière de Raikkonen, et doit normalement se replacer deriere avant le gauche en toute logique. Son comportement prouve qu'il a fait preuve d'impatience. Il a coupé la chicane de son plein gré, avec comme seule intention de perdre le moins de terrain possible.

- 2) Il ne leve pas le pied pour laisser passer Kimi, au pire il soulage légèrement pour pouvoir le croiser à l'intérieur. Mais pas l'ombre d'une amorçe de tentative pour se replacer "sagement" derière le pilote Ferrari.

Après cela, ce qu'il se passe dans le tour qui suit n'est qu'une succesion de "faits de course". Ils font tous les deux des erreurs, mais sans intention anti-sportive.


----------



## Alex666 (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour les vidéos JulienRkt

effectivement c'est bien ce que je pensais, ami le thon n'a pas été assez patient...et son erreur de dépassements doit être punie,

pour ce qui est de bourdais, il semblerait que son dépassement ce soit passé avant ou juste après la zone drapeau jaune du au crash de kimi, vraiment pas de chance


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Merci pour les vidéos JulienRkt
> 
> effectivement c'est bien ce que je pensais, ami le thon n'a pas été assez patient...et son erreur de dépassements doit être punie,
> 
> pour ce qui est de bourdais, il semblerait que son dépassement ce soit passé avant ou juste après la zone drapeau jaune du au crash de kimi, vraiment pas de chance


Elles ne sont pas de moi les vidéos 

Tous les honneurs reviennent à Majintode


----------



## Alex666 (7 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Elles ne sont pas de moi les vidéos
> 
> Tous les honneurs reviennent à Majintode



merci à lui alors

mais c'est cool de nous les faire partager


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> merci à lui alors
> 
> mais c'est cool de nous les faire partager


Oui enfin, je n'ai fait que citer 

(D'ailleurs ça allonge pas mal mon post )


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas qui a pu regarder, mais c'était quand même un grand prix spectaculaire... Ça fait plaisir à voir!!
Et puis les 2 derniers tours étaient vraiment top top niveau spectacle !! 
Moi je suis tout à fait d'accord avec la pénalité de Hamilton, il l'a mérité.
Vraiment mauvais calcul pour Raikkonen, malheureux du week-end...


----------



## Majintode (7 Septembre 2008)

De rien pour les vidéos 

Les 25 secondes alors, c'est calculé comment ? C'est le temps qu'il aurait perdu en faisant un passage par les stands...?


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> De rien pour les vidéos
> 
> Les 25 secondes alors, c'est calculé comment ? C'est le temps qu'il aurait perdu en faisant un passage par les stands...?


Je pense, c'est un tarif forfaitaire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas, ça correspond au prix du stop and go à Spa&#8230;


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est donc le Juste Prix.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Tu fais du bien dans ce fil&#8230; C'est hallucinant ce qu'on peut lire sur (je cite ou presque) "ces-crétins-qui-ne-savent-pas-conduire-sur-le-mouillé-à-Spa". Pour avoir roulé à Spa ( et ailleurs&#8230 sous la pluie avec des pneus retaillés pour le sec parce que je n'avais pas la thune pour me payer les pneus pluie, je suis plus qu'admiratif pour ce qu'a fait même raikkonen en se boîtant avec un monstre de 800 ch qui déjà sur le sec ne rêve que de passer devant le train avant&#8230;

'fin bref&#8230;

Au plaisir de te relire


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

Des pneus retaillés...  Quel courage !

De toute façon, c'est toujours moins compliqué la forte pluie, par rapport au gras mouillé auquel ont eu droit les pilotes aujourd'hui... Au moins avec le déluge, on sait à quoi s'attendre au freinage


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Pas le choix&#8230;
La passion, quand on la vit ailleurs que depuis son canapé, c'est une affaire de moyens. Et je suis pas riche


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

M'en parles pas...

Bon par contre, personne ne sait ce qui est arrivé à Kovalainen dans le final lap ?


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'il a bourdais


----------



## JulienRkt (7 Septembre 2008)

Facile, facile ... 
Celle là au moins elle n'est plus à faire.


----------



## Hurrican (8 Septembre 2008)

De ce que j'en ai vu (mais je ne suis pas sûr à 100%), il a voulu passer une RedBull ou une TR (Bourdais, Vettel ?) avant Pouhon par l'extérieur comme Heidfeld l'a fait (mais lui avait chaussé des gommes pour le mouillé), mais il a du aller un peu trop à gauche et pan. Enfin, la vidéo complète (kiosque) serait plus parlante. Si quelqu'un l'a... 

Il est gonflé Lewis quand même, de dire qu'il est devant Kimi... :hein:
Il le dépassait au freinage, oui, mais Kimi était à la corde et a donc repris l'avantage dans la chicane. 
Enfin, tout ceux qui ne regarde pas la vidéo risquent de le croire... 
Voilà un des aspects qui me déplait chez Hamilton. Kimi aurait dit, j'ai fait une faute, je suis puni, c'est tout. Quand Lewis a ruiné sa course à Montréal, il n'a même pas dit un mot méchant à Hamilton, pourtant il y avait de quoi, et certains autres, plus "latins" auraient même mis un coup de boule au britannique. Et ce dernier ose dire que Kimi a été déloyal sur la piste hier...   Voilà pourquoi moi je ne serais jamais fan de ce pilote dont le talent est pourtant indéniable.


----------



## sylko (8 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> De ce que j'en ai vu (mais je ne suis pas sûr à 100%), il a voulu passer une RedBull ou une TR (Bourdais, Vettel ?) avant Pouhon par l'extérieur comme Heidfeld l'a fait (mais lui avait chaussé des gommes pour le mouillé), mais il a du aller un peu trop à gauche et pan. Enfin, la vidéo complète (kiosque) serait plus parlante. Si quelqu'un l'a...
> 
> Il est gonflé Lewis quand même, de dire qu'il est devant Kimi... :hein:
> Il le dépassait au freinage, oui, mais Kimi était à la corde et a donc repris l'avantage dans la chicane.
> ...



Pas mieux...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Septembre 2008)

+ 1 !  
 vraiment dommage pour* Bourdais* ,  la pression lui va si bien... 

A*LLEZ BMW !!!!!!*


----------



## Hurrican (8 Septembre 2008)

Alors rectification pour Kovalainen.
C'est bien en passant à gauche qu'il lui est arrivé quelque chose, mais rien à voir avec une sortie de piste. Sa boite de vitesse l'a lâché dans le dernier tour, juste après Bruxelles, alors qu'il dépassait.


----------



## JulienRkt (8 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Alors rectification pour Kovalainen.
> C'est bien en passant à gauche qu'il lui est arrivé quelque chose, mais rien à voir avec une sortie de piste. Sa boite de vitesse l'a lâché dans le dernier tour, juste après Bruxelles, alors qu'il dépassait.


Lui aussi il fait parti des "heureux" de ce Grand Prix


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican;4812898

Il est gonflé Lewis quand même a dit:


> en regardant les images, entrée ligne droite il coupe la chicane, sa manoeuvre gene kimi puis il ralentit ok mais tout de suite après il enchaine, se met dans l'aspiration et repasse en fin de ligne droite
> conclusion sur l'enchainement complet de l'action, je trouve que les commissaires ont raison ; il tire avantage de sa manoeuvre de debut de ligne droite quand bien meme il a ralenti ..
> 
> c'est l'enchainement qui fait le coté discutable et fautif de son dépassement


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

Pris sur Yahoo :

_Dimanche soir à Spa-Francorchamps, l'écurie McLaren-Mercedes avait annoncé qu'elle allait faire appel de la pénalité infligée à Lewis Hamilton, devant le tribunal d'appel de la Fédération internationale de l'automobile.

Cette décision de contester la pénalité est confirmée aujourd'hui par Martin Whitmarsh, le directeur de l'équipe. Dans le communiqué de presse daujourdhui, Lewis Hamilton nous explique une fois de plus ce qui s'est passé en piste entre lui et Kimi Raikkonen.

Lewis Hamilton affirme ce qu'il avait déjà dit dimanche soir, c'est-à-dire qu'il a coupé la chicane pour éviter un accrochage avec Kimi Raikkonen. Lewis ajoute qu'après ça, il a laissé Raikkonen repasser devant lui, comme le lui impose le règlement sportif dans le cas où un pilote retire un avantage en coupant une chicane. C'était clairement le cas dimanche passé...

Martin Whitmarsh ajoute un détail qui ne manque pas d'importance. "Depuis le muret des stands, nous avons demandé à la direction de course de nous confirmer qu'elle approuvait la façon dont Lewis avait permis à Kimi de repasser devant lui. On m'a répondu deux fois que la position avait été rendue d'une façon qui leur semblait correcte. Si la direction de la course nous avait fait part de la moindre remarque à ce moment-là, nous aurions demandé à Lewis de laisser Kimi passer une deuxième fois."_

Y aurait pas un petit quelque chose anti-McLaren quand même ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Septembre 2008)

A vérifier... Les affirmations de McLaren sont sujettes à caution. Il n'y a qu'à voir les commentaires de Dennis et Hamilton sur la fameuse passe d'arme, quand on les compare avec la vidéo. On voit vraiment pas les choses de la même manière. :rateau:
Reste que si c'est vrai, et que la direction de course a annoncé pendant le GP que la manoeuvre avait été correcte, il y a effectivement un problème. :hein:
Et oui, il y a depuis un moment déjà du favoritisme à la FIA. C'est pas nouveau, et Schumacher en a été le principal bénéficiaire. Mais là en l'occurrence, je soutiens effectivement leur décision au vu de la vidéo, sous réserve bien sûr que ce que tu as signalé soit inexact. Dans le cas contraire, il faudrait rendre sa place à Hamilton.


----------



## doudou83 (9 Septembre 2008)

*GP de Singapour *le 28 septembre : 1er GP de nuit ! voici les horaires qui ne changent rien pour nous ICI


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *GP de Singapour *le 28 septembre : 1er GP de nuit ! voici les horaires qui ne changent rien pour nous ICI



Pour une fois qu'on a pas a se lever tôt


----------



## doudou83 (10 Septembre 2008)

En attendant voici le programme téloche pour ce w-end en *Italie* 
ICI

et un p'tit article sur la pénalité d'*Hamilton *
LÀ


----------



## Hurrican (10 Septembre 2008)

Je suis d'accord avec l'analyse de Trulli.
Reste à savoir si les dires de McLaren au sujet de la réponse de la FIA sont vrais, partialement vrais, ou inventés. S'il sont vrais, alors Hamilton ne doit pas être pénalisé, même si les images montrent qu'il n'a pas vraiment suivi le règlement sur le coup.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Merci à languille de m'avoir fournir le meilleur lien depuis longtemps&#8230;

un peu de lecture sans langue de bois, messieurs les experts de salon ?   

http://bordsdepistes.typepad.com/weblog/2008/09/vous-ntes-pas-d.html


----------



## rizoto (10 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Merci à languille de m'avoir fournir le meilleur lien depuis longtemps
> 
> un peu de lecture sans langue de bois, messieurs les experts de salon ?
> 
> http://bordsdepistes.typepad.com/weblog/2008/09/vous-ntes-pas-d.html




Ca me rappelle la fois ou schumi a s'est arrêté en sortie de chicane....ça a fait débat pendant un moment 

La F1 c'est chiant depuis un moment, ça déja mal tourné:  Trop de réglements

 BackCat tu conduis quoi sur circuit?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Septembre 2008)

Excuses moi BackCat, mais Lionel Froissart... 
Si je le rejoint sur le fait qu'on a un peu trop tendance à sanctionner des faits de courses, au détriment du sport et du spectacle, là c'est différent. Comme je lui ai écrit, pourquoi ne considèrerait t'on pas les départs anticipés ou les poussettes façon Nascar comme normaux ensuite ? (une petite erreur au freinage çà arrive...) 

Trulli a à mon avis résumé la punition. "LH n'aurait jamais pu se blottir à l'aspiration, s'il avait passé la chicane normalement". Dixit Jarno. En clair il a tiré bénéfice de la coupure de la chicane, et c'est bien ce que le règlement condamne.
Quant à Kimi qui tasse... Là, justement on repasse dans le domaine sportif et la bagarre. Quel pilote aurait laissé de la place à l'intérieur du virage pour que son concurrent (qui parce qu'il est à l'extérieur de la 1ère corde se retrouve derrière la Ferrari, la vidéo est flagrante), passe ? 
Lewis s'est auto-punit par impatience. Car il avait largement le temps vu la différence de comportement sur le mouillé, pour passer Raikkonen.

Après il y a un autre débat, sur le fait que la FIA aurait validé la manoeuvre ou pas. Et là, on change de registre. Et dans ce cas précis, je serais plutôt pro-Hamilton, car la FIA a, il est vrai, eu tendance à favoriser les rouges depuis un moment déjà.

En attendant, je reviens sur une chose que j'avais remarqué à Hockenheim, et que des journalistes avaient pointé du doigt un peu plus tard. Sur le mouillé c'est flagrant. Les McLaren disposent d'une motricité bien supérieure aux autres voitures. Quelque soit le système employé (souplesse moteur, ou anti-patinage déguisé), c'était évident dimanche dernier. Lewis et Heikki étaient largement au dessus du lot des autres pneus secs.


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2008)

Oui mais indépendement du cet incident, il a raison de dénoncer ce que devient la F1 au fils des ans : juste une grosse machine publicitaire, et surtout plus du tout de sport, car c'est trop dangereux pour les sponsors ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Je conduisais pour être exact&#8230;

Une bmw 2002 à moteur M3 schnitzer&#8230; Dans des formules comparables aux anciennes courses VHC (véhicules historiques de compétition). Pour être précis, en coupe seventies.
Une ford GT40 de 1967.
Des Cox sur quelques unes des premières coupes de VW cup.

Et pas mal d'autres voitures plus récentes sur circuit mais pas en course.

Par contre, outre Spa qui est hors catégorie, j'ai aussi pu conduire la 2002 sur le circuit (en ville) de Pau (sous la flotte aussi, avec les pneus retaillés pour le sec !!! ) pour un GP historique&#8230; Pfiouuu&#8230; :love: :love:

Mais je m'y suis mis sur le tard, après avoir fait pas mal de stock car et de destruction derby près de chez moi, en Belgique&#8230; malheureusement, les moyens ne suivaient pas. Et ne suivent plus  Pas eu le temps de voir si j'étais bon ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Tant que j'y suis, pour ceux qui aiment les beaux montages vidéos : http://www.formula1.com/services/play_video.html


----------



## Hurrican (11 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais indépendement du cet incident, il a raison de dénoncer ce que devient la F1 au fils des ans : juste une grosse machine publicitaire, et surtout plus du tout de sport, car c'est trop dangereux pour les sponsors ...


C'est le point sur lequel j'ai indiqué que j'étais d'accord avec lui. 
Si Massa aurait du prendre une pénalité plus sévère (ou Ferrari car c'est l'équipe qui le lâche), à Valence, pour sa sortie de pit un peu "chaude" qui a mis en danger les personnes sur la pit-lane, la plupart des pénalités infligées lors des GP sont effectivement le fait d'incidents de course et certaines attaques ne seront donc plus portées par peur de punition. 
Reste qu'il n'est pas facile pour les commissaires de faire la part des choses parfois. Il faut arriver à juger si un pilote à commis une faute de pilotage compréhensible (ce ne sont pas des machines même si parfois ils y ressemblent), ou si la faute était plus ou moins intentionnelle. Si on laisse tous les pilotes jouer les Nakajima kamikazes, on va avoir du spectacle certes, mais çà va s'appeler du stock car, et ce ne sera plus le meilleur pilote qu'on verra en 1ère position, mais celui qui aura été le plus "taquin" avec ses copains.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tant que j'y suis, pour ceux qui aiment les beaux montages vidéos : http://www.formula1.com/services/play_video.html



Superbes images.


----------



## doudou83 (11 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tant que j'y suis, pour ceux qui aiment les beaux montages vidéos : http://www.formula1.com/services/play_video.html



Merci à toi pour cette vidéo ! elle est vraiment tip top !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Je me suis amusé à regarder les videos des GP d'Angleterre, d'Allemagne, de France, de Hongrie, de Spa les uns derrière les autres, leurs montages sont vraiment chouettes. Si vous l'avez fait vous aussi, est-ce que vous avez  eu la même impression que moi ? Il a un pilotage quand même un peu plus dangereux que les autres Hamilton, non ? Il tasse, il pousse, il freine plus tard et tire tout droit comme sur une playstation&#8230; On peut prendre ça pour de la virilité d'un autre côté&#8230; mais ça m'a un peu attiré l'attention.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je me suis amusé à regarder les videos des GP d'Angleterre, d'Allemagne, de France, de Hongrie, de Spa les uns derrière les autres, leurs montages sont vraiment chouettes. Si vous l'avez fait vous aussi, est-ce que vous avez  eu la même impression que moi ? Il a un pilotage quand même un peu plus dangereux que les autres Hamilton, non ? Il tasse, il pousse, il freine plus tard et tire tout droit comme sur une playstation On peut prendre ça pour de la virilité d'un autre côté mais ça m'a un peu attiré l'attention.


Oui il est hargneux, mais ce côté là ne me dérange pas vraiment, il en veut c'est tout. C'est son comportement devant les caméras qui me chagrine. Il n'est pas honnête je trouve, contrairement à Raikkonen, Coulthard, Bourdais ou Vettel.
Par contre, on peut remarquer sur tous les GP et ces vidéos le montre, qu'il règle sa voiture très piquée sur l'avant et le coté droit (ou gauche si le circuit tourne dans le sens anti-horaire). A chaque freinage appuyé il allume son pneu. Et après chez McLaren, il osent dire qu'il n'est pas agressif avec ses gommes.   C'est d'ailleurs pour çà à mon avis qu'il lui est arrivé quelques "ennuis". Et quand il s'agit des vibreurs, il n'est pas tendre non plus. :rateau: Je suis étonné qu'il ne casse pas de pièces plus souvent.


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2008)

A l'époque de Mansell on adorait son agressivité, pourquoi ça devrait être aseptisé aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> A l'époque de Mansell on adorait son agressivité, pourquoi ça devrait être aseptisé aujourd'hui ?



A l'époque de Mansell, la F1 était un sport, aujourd'hui, ceci :



est la version "grand luxe" de cela :



Et les chocs empêchent de bien voir les stickers  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Tu sais ce qu'on dit&#8230; _on_ est un con.


----------



## r e m y (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> Et les chocs empêchent de bien voir les stickers  :mouais:



C'est vrai qu'ils n'ont rien inventé avec leurs "ailerons de requins"...


----------



## Alex666 (13 Septembre 2008)

Ami le thon, Raïkonen, et Kubica éliminés  en Q2! :rateau:

MDR ! ouè il pleut et ils sont soit mauvais soit pas bon sous la pluie, même Vetel et Bourdais font mieux


----------



## Alex666 (13 Septembre 2008)

Vetel en pole  devant Kovalainen et Bourdais incroyable:rateau:

ça promet, j'espère qu'il pleut demain ce sera peut être de bon augure


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> devant Kovalainen et Bourdais incroyable:rateau:



devant Kovalainen, *Webber* et Bourdais

Cela dit, les deux Toro Rosso sur les deux premières lignes, ça doit râler du côté de chez Raide Bulle


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, les deux Toro Rosso sur les deux premières lignes, ça doit râler du côté de chez Raide Bulle


Et de Ferrari... 

Lewis et Kimi se sont fait piégés en sortant trop tard de leur box. tant pis pour eux, tant mieux pour nous. La course risque d'être très mouvementée ! :love:
Enfin, Kimi et Lewis 14 et 15ème, çà va être chaud à la 1ère chicane. 

Edit: mdr.   D'après F1-LIVE, Vettel a hissé sa Force India en 3ème position en Q1 puis en pole position en Q3. Je savais pas qu'il avait changé d'écurie entre la L3 et les qualifs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Edit: mdr.   D'après F1-LIVE, Vettel a hissé sa Force India en 3ème position en Q1 puis en pole position en Q3. Je savais pas qu'il avait changé d'écurie entre la L3 et les qualifs.



Ah, la F1, ses transferts, son Ecclestone, ses chicanes (non, pas juste celles sur la piste )


----------



## Amalcrex (13 Septembre 2008)

C'est à Monza ce week-end, non?
A ce propos, il n'y a pas un site qui retransmet l'intégralité d'un g-p après cou... ?
Parce que j'ai souvent quelque chose à faire le dimanche et je loupe souvent ces g-p


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2008)

Il y a toujours moyen de trouver un torrent qui va bien.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Septembre 2008)

Ah pas bête ça, je vais essayer. Merci
Mais quel magnifique GP aujourd'hui


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Septembre 2008)

Très belle victoire à Vettel, c'est un grand pas pour toute leur équipe je pense!! Chapeau.
Par contre Hamilton décevant vers la fin... Peut-être moins à l'aise avec les intermédiaires qu'avec les extremes?


----------



## Majintode (14 Septembre 2008)

Le "successeur" de Schum-Schum a fait un superbe Grand Prix, bravo à lui ! 
Je suis déçu pour Bourdais, il a vraiment eu la poisse au départ...

Petite question pour ceux qui n'aime pas Hamilton : quid de la "malhonnêteté" ? De l'agressivité en course ?
Avec des arguments s'il vous plaît, des exemples. Je ne vois pas en quoi il est plus arrogant que certains, ni plus agressif que d'autres.
Schumi n'était-il pas un peu (  ) arrogant ? Hamilton est quand même loin de l'arrogance d'un Mika Salo qui disait "Des deux Mika, je suis le plus rapide" 
"On" se plaint du manque de sportivité dans la F1, et après "on" qualifie un pilote de trop agressif quand il tente des dépassements (ok des fois, il y va un peu fort). Moi qui était fan du "mad dog" Montoya (avant son accident), je suis content de voir Hamilton grimper sur un vibreur pour faire l'intérieur à un de ses concurrents.

J'aimerai savoir qui, parmi les fans de F1 du fofo, font ou ont un peu tâté du sport mécanique. Ne serait-ce qu'en kart, si on n'est pas agressif autant rester sur le bord de la piste. Toutes proportions gardées c'est la même chose dans tous les sports mécaniques.


----------



## Amalcrex (14 Septembre 2008)

Moi je trouve qu'Hamilton roule très bien, et est certes parfois agressif, mais comme tu le dis il le faut pour rouler en course. Il n'est pas, selon moi, arrogant ou quoique ce soit. Certaines personnes disent de lui qu'il est un peu faux jeton une fois dans les paddocks, mais je trouve qu'il fait bien!
Je roule moi-même en course (karting) et si on reste derrière avec un esprit de brebis, on restera toujours derrière... Il faut savoir se faire des ennemis pour gagner quelque chose.
Donc pour moi Hamilton reste correct, et nous a fait un magnifique début de course


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> moi en F1, j'en ai raz le bol de voir toujours les memes equipes pourries en fond de piste
> 
> ca sert a rien de s'engager en F1 si c'est pour jouer en 50e division
> 
> les 5-6 meilleures ecuries devraient aligner 3 voitures comme dans d'autres categories au lieu de laisser des bourdais et des sato piloter



Tu le vois, maintenant, que des fois, c'est pas inutile de pas virer les "écuries pourries de fond de grille" de la compétition ? 

Bon, pour Bourdais, c'est vraiment pas de bol, si on prend les chronos au tout par tour, sans son problème, il était aussi sur le podium, et plus probablement second que troisième ! 

Mais sinon, on a vu qu'on dépasse encore en F1, finalement, et aussi qu'heureusement, lorsque le talent et la passion sont présents (et là, je ne parle pas que des pilotes, mais bien de l'équipe au grand complet), le "petit budget" n'empêche pas de faire de grandes choses. Quand on voit les Toro Rosso d'aujourd'hui, on a du mal à penser que ce sont les mêmes qu'à Monaco, il y a vraiment eu du travail de fait !


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Septembre 2008)

bourdais c'est la scoumoune permanente 
vettel est vraiment etonnant .. tres tranquille et vainqueur sur le podium avec une joie de type quasi habitué 
massa reprend un point à hamilton toujours ça de repris


----------



## JulienRkt (14 Septembre 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Le "successeur" de Schum-Schum a fait un superbe Grand Prix, bravo à lui !
> Je suis déçu pour Bourdais, il a vraiment eu la poisse au départ...
> 
> Petite question pour ceux qui n'aime pas Hamilton : quid de la "malhonnêteté" ? De l'agressivité en course ?
> ...


J'ai taté du kart à mon petit niveau (non vous n'aurez pas le palmares, et pourtant ça pourrait en faire taire quelques un), et je n'aime pas Hamilton. Plusieurs raison:

- Enfant gaté du sport auto (quand à 10 ans on sait qu'on finira quoi qu'il advienne dans un baquet de F1, ça aide à se sentir en forme).

- Une façon de faire que "c'est jamais ma faute", qui me déplait énormément. Même au Canada il n'a pas avoué !! Et en cas de contre performance, c'est toujours les pneus (mais ça c'est maladif en F1).

- Un manque de classe au volant évident... Je l'ai vu une fois en piste en vrai, à Barcelone en 2007, et c'est le seul pilote qui avait l'antipatinage enclenché durant TOUT le premier enchainement, là où Raikkonen ou Alonso ne le solicitaient que durant 1 ou 2 sec grand max. Et que dire de ces grands gestes dès qu'un retardataire ne s'écarte pas dans l'instant (Merci Fernando d'avoir apporté cette "mode").

Bref c'est un bon pilote, il va vite, mais ce n'est pas un très grand pilote, comme Prost, Senna, ou Schumacher. C'est plus un Jacques Villeneuve pour moi (et c'est déjà pas mal !).

Et son agressivité en course est bonne, même si des fois il fait jeune chien. On ne peut pas être aussi agressif en F1 qu'en karting.


----------



## Majintode (14 Septembre 2008)

De bons arguments JulienRtk 
Par rapport au kart, j'ai bien dit "toutes proportions gardées". J'ai fait un peu de kart à un (très) petit niveau, et comme le disait Amalcrex il faut cravacher et jouer des coudes pour passer. A l'époque où j'allais en 106 XSi au lycée (la classe hein ?  ) je m'étais inscrit pour les qualifs du Rallye Jeunes proposé par Peugeot : rien que ce changement de véhicule (kart --> 106 rallye) c'était vraiment l'hallu, et je me suis fait mangé par des "mad dog" alors que je me pensais déjà bien hargneux. Quand je vois les pilotes de F1 dans leur bacquet, j'ai un immense respect pour chacun d'entre eux car il faut être fort (et un peu/beaucoup taré) pour faire ce qu'ils font. Pour moi ça reste encore du (très grand) sport, car même avec toute l'électronique embarquée il faut la tenir la voiture. 
Comparer Hamilton à Villeneuve, c'est un gros compliment 

Petite précision par rapport à ma question précédente : attention !! Je ne dis pas qu'il faut passer ses dimanches dans un bacquet pour "avoir le droit de l'ouvrir sur le fofo"...!
Mais bon, je trouve un peu dur certaines remarques sur des pilotes et sur la F1 en général. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'a pas 3 morts par an que ce n'est plus du sport ultra dangereux (et du sport tout court). Les pilotes prennent des risques énormes et tant mieux si la forme des circuits, l'électronique embarquée, et les règlements (à la c**) minimisent un peu les risques.
Maintenant, que ça soit devenu une véritable vitrine pour les sponsors... En kart si on se fait sponsoriser par le supermaché du coin on est super content... Alors si compare, ça se tient à peu près, non ? (même si oui, c'est "honteux" voire ridicule toute cette thune pour coller des autocollants sur une bagnole).

Bon allez, j'arrête mon roman


----------



## JulienRkt (14 Septembre 2008)

Nos points de vue ne sont pas si différents que ça alors 

Je considère la F1 comme un sport de Gentlemen, avec un grand G. Et ça m'insupporte de voir un pilote s'énerver de manière (trop) visible. On peut s'énerver lorsqu'il y a un accrochage ou un incident de course pas très sportif, mais en aucun cas sur un retardataire qui ne s'écarte pas dans la seconde où on le souhaite. Ils sont eux, aussi, dans la course. 
Bref, monsieurs les pilotes, donnez l'exemple aux jeunes générations, pour que l'on voit plus de poignées de mains après une belle bagarre en piste (au sens sportif du terme ), plutot que des gestes démesurés suite à de vulgaires petits incidents de course.

La Formule 1 EST un sport.


----------



## doudou83 (14 Septembre 2008)

Moi , je suis le Drucker de "*fans de F1*" : tout le monde est génial !!!!:love: bon d'accord j'ai un p'tit faible pour l'écurie BMW  et pour le grand* Robert *
p'tin j'suis déçu pour *Bourdais *. bravo à *Vettel* c'est vraiment du lourd !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Maintenant, que ça soit devenu une véritable vitrine pour les sponsors... En kart si on se fait sponsoriser par le supermaché du coin on est super content... Alors si compare, ça se tient à peu près, non ? (même si oui, c'est "honteux" voire ridicule toute cette thune pour coller des autocollants sur une bagnole).
> 
> Bon allez, j'arrête mon roman



Le problème n'est pas le sponsoring en lui même, mais certaines de ses implications, comme par exemple "ça la fout mal pour mon sponsor si je plie la voiture, alors plus question de piloter au dessus de mes pompe, de prendre le moindre risque", ce qui génère un certain affadissement de la F1.

Bon, faut relativiser quand même, on a vu aujourd'hui que ça n'était pas le cas de tous les pilotes, mais je pense que les sponsors ont une influence, pas toujours positive, sur le comportement en course de certains.


----------



## fanougym (14 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Il y a toujours moyen de trouver un torrent qui va bien.



si t'en as un pour le grand prix d'aujourd'hui, je suis preneur ...


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2008)

Le premier grand prix que je regarde de bout en bout depuis des années. Avec la grille de départ qu'il avait, sur qu'il serait intéressant, les dépassements ne se feraient pas dans les stands !

Je n'ai pas été déçu, ça m'a un peu réconcilié avec ce sport. Par contre le départ sous voiture de sécurité, moyen glop. Je comprends qu'ils veuillent limiter les risques au bout de la ligne droite, m'enfin bon.

Je retiendrais aussi la délicatesse  liée à la finesse d'analyse  du commentateur de teufun (je ne sais plus lequel des deux, de toutes façons ils se valent  :sick::sick::modo au sujet de Vettel dans le premier tour (derrière la S.C, donc) : _Il aura au moins fait un tour en tête_

Il en a fait 53, non ?
Pov'pomme 

Et comme tout le monde très déçu pour Bourdais


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Moi , je suis le Drucker de "*fans de F1*"




 Tu imprimes vraiment toutes nos conneries ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Ça doit en faire, des hectares de déforestation, tout ça ! :hein:


----------



## JulienRkt (14 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu imprimes vraiment toutes nos conneries ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Ça doit en faire, des hectares de déforestation, tout ça ! :hein:


Mais non.
Ca veut juste dire qu'il s'est planté de topic et qu'en fait c'est un amateur de vélo


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> si t'en as un pour le grand prix d'aujourd'hui, je suis preneur ...


Alors en "private"...


----------



## doudou83 (15 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Mais non.
> Ca veut juste dire qu'il s'est planté de topic et qu'en fait c'est un amateur de vélo



Ah enfin un qui suit !


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2008)

Je remarque que Bourdais à eu plus qu'à son tour des problèmes de volant (ou plutôt d'électronique dans le volant). :hein:
A se demander si il irradie pas un champ magnétique, si quelqu'un ne lui bousille pas son matos délibérément, ou si un sorcier vaudou n'a pas une poupée à son effigie. :rateau:
Car en course il était plus rapide que Vettel, et en qualifs faut pas oublier qu'il avait plus de carburant. Qui sait ce qui se serait passé, s'il avait pu faire une course "normale".

Pour ce qui est d'Hamilton, moi je le trouve arrogant. Une fois encore, je ne parle pas de son comportement en piste, où il faut une dose d'agressivité si on veut être devant. Non je parle bien de son comportement en dehors de la piste, et de ses déclarations. Je rejoins totalement JulienRkt dans son analyse. Il est toujours "innocent". 
Moi j'ai toujours en travers le coup de Montréal, où quand Raikkonen rentre "à pied" (forcément...) et arrive à hauteur de Lewis, ce dernier se tourne pour l'éviter. Et c'est Kimi qui le prend par l'épaule et lui montre le feu rouge (Une vidéo Youtube). Kimi ne lui a pas mis un pain (et pourtant il y avait de quoi non ?), ne l'a même pas insulté, rien. Hamilton, lui n'a pas hésité à dire que Kimi avait été *déloyal* à Spa. Déloyal, où ? Hamilton est autrement agressif en piste ! (d'ailleurs couper la chicane pour se retrouver à l'aspiration c'est pas déloyal çà ?).
Une fois encore, je reconnais son talent, mais le bonhomme je le supporte pas. Précision, à l'époque, je ne supportais pas le teuton non plus.


----------



## Chang (15 Septembre 2008)

Les jouxtes entre Hamilton et Raikoko, c'est bien gentil ... Raikoko qui garde son sang froid, c'est pas pour rien ... lui a gagner en 2007, il est champion, alors qu'hamilton s'excite tout le long du championnat, ca le fait rire, il sait bien que jusqu'a la derniere course, rien n'est joue ... ah le flegme britannique n'est plus ce qu'il etait ...  ...

Perso j'ai pas de favori, surtout en ces temps ou jai l'impression quil faut surtout se preoccuper d'avoir du spectacle plutot que d'avoir un favori ... 

Cette annee, encore, je vais essayer d'aller au GP de Shanghai ... a 35 euros les premieres places, c'est tres accessible, mais a chaque fois mon boss me casse les roustons a cette periode ... donc pas gagne ...  ...


----------



## Hurrican (15 Septembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Les jouxtes entre Hamilton et Raikoko, c'est bien gentil ... Raikoko qui garde son sang froid, c'est pas pour rien ... lui a gagner en 2007, il est champion...


Il a surtout toujours été comme çà. 
Son surnom d'Iceman est en partie du à ce trait de caractère. Il se contrôle très bien, et du coup on a l'impression qu'il est froid. Mais ceux qui le connaissent vraiment savent qu'il n'en est rien. Il sait simplement garder son sang froid en toute circonstance. Il réfléchi avant de parler, n'accuse pas les autres, avoue ses propres erreurs. Bon, chacun voit les choses à sa manière, mais de mon point de vue, Kimi est 100 fois plus intéressant que Lewis. Et si je devais faire copain-copain avec l'un deux, je ne pense pas hésiter une seconde. Maintenant, je sais que Raikkonen est un fêtard dans l'intimité, point sur lequel je le suivrai sans problème, mais il est aussi flambeur à priori, et là je tiquerai... De ce point de vue je préfère son compatriote (et ex-voisin puisqu'ils sont du même village), j'ai nommé le grand Marcus Grönholm. Un sacré pilote, et un type très attachant, resté très simple.


----------



## JulienRkt (15 Septembre 2008)

Ah les finlandais...
:love:

Surtout que Marcus est né le même jour que moi  (mais pas la même année hein )

N'oublions pas les Vatanen, Hakkinen, et d'autres dont les noms en "nen" m'échappent 

Mais ce Hamilton... J'espère qu'il va lui arriver la même chose qu'à Alonso (que je n'aimais pas jusqu'à l'an dernier). Il lui faudrait une bonne grosse passe difficile pour qu'il se remette en question, et qu'il mûrisse un peu. L'année McLaren d'Alonso a fait le plus grand bien au champion espagnol: il est devenu moins arrogant, plus sympathique, il répond aux journalistes de façon charmante (même à Valencia )... 
Il est maintenant un pilote sympa, dans le style d'un Trulli.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je me suis amusé à regarder les videos des GP d'Angleterre, d'Allemagne, de France, de Hongrie, de Spa les uns derrière les autres, leurs montages sont vraiment chouettes. Si vous l'avez fait vous aussi, est-ce que vous avez  eu la même impression que moi ? Il a un pilotage quand même un peu plus dangereux que les autres Hamilton, non ? Il tasse, il pousse, il freine plus tard et tire tout droit comme sur une playstation On peut prendre ça pour de la virilité d'un autre côté mais ça m'a un peu attiré l'attention.




Tiens il semblerait que je ne sois pas le seul à penser ce que je pense au sujet d'Hamilton



> "Il fait des manoeuvres qui ne sont pas nécessaires et il a encore répété ça avec Glock et Webber. C'est sa façon de piloter," déclare Fernando Alonso, en parlant de son ex-équipier.
> 
> Timo Glock a en effet souffert de la rugosité de Hamilton, en étant pratiquement invité à poursuivre sa course sur le gazon du parc de Monza. "Je ne sais pas à quoi il pensait. J'étais à côté de lui, mais il ne m'a laissé aucun espace.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2008)

Ben oui. 
Et c'est le même qui ose dire que Raikkonen l'a poussé dehors à la chicane lors du Gp de Spa.  
Bah, si les autres commencent à le traiter de la même manière, il va avoir la vie nettement moins facile ! 

Edit : 
Dans le baromètre Eurosport ils mettent Bourdais en baisse... Comme si son problème d'embrayage avait été de sa faute.   A la rigueur ils auraient pu mettre Toro Rosso dans les deux colonnes, avec la bonne prestation des 2 voitures dans la colonne en hausse, et les pannes à répétition qui pénalisent leurs pilotes, et particulièrement le pilote français dans la colonne en baisse. Mais je vois pas en quoi Bourdais est en cause. Il a fait de bonnes qualifs et une belle course, en dehors du fait qu'il avait un tour de retard dès le départ par la faute de sa monoplace.
Ce journaliste est vraiment à côté de ses pompes je trouve.


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2008)

Cà commence vraiment à chauffer pour Hamilton. 
Les autres pilotes commencent à en avoir marre de son comportement en course. 
Après Trulli, Coulthard et Bourdais, voici Alonso et Glock. 
Si ils s'y mettent tous, il risque de prendre un avertissement pour conduite dangereuse. :rateau:
En tout cas, çà va pas arranger les affaires de McLaren pour leur appel du déclassement de Lewis à Spa.


----------



## marcelpahud (16 Septembre 2008)

Si vous aviez regardé Auto Critiques hier soir (seule émission où l'équipe de TF1 est valable car secondée par Froissart et d'autres). L'invité Philippe Streiff, ancien pilote de F1 ainsi que Froissart et tous les autres présents disaient qu'il fallait arrêter de se plaindre, ses gars sont pas là pour faire du macramé mais de la F1, laissez-les attaquer... Et Hamilton, à part à Montréal, il a sorti ni n'est rentré dans personne... (si qqn me dit Webber à Monza... Mark avait la place à gauche, regardez les vidéos...)

Et Froissart de rajouter que Dimanche soir, il y avait encore aucune plainte contre Hamilton et qu'elles sont toutes arrivées lundi dans la journée quand les différents journaux ont interrogés les pilotes en leur disant "vous trouvez pas que Hamilton y est allé un peu fort ?" et là ils répondaient "Hamilton ? Ah... euh ah oui ! Bien sûr, c'est un fou... faut le virer (comme ça il ne nous fera pas chier pendant les 15 prochaines années comme il semble bien parti pour le faire)"...

Et à part Hamilton, quel pilote a remonté 8 places pendant la course à la force du poignet ?? Pas Massa en tout cas...


----------



## JulienRkt (16 Septembre 2008)

Que l'on soit rugueux sur le sec est une chose, mais rugueux sous la pluie en est une autre !

Les conditions sont extremement difficiles, pour tout le monde, et ce n'est pas la peine d'en rajouter en tassant son petit copain sur l'herbe au freinage ou en plein virage...
C'est une attitude qui a du exaspéré les autres pilotes. Dans tous les autres dépassements, car oui Hamilton n'a pas été le seul à dépasser, les pilotes ne se sont pas fait de manoeuvres d'intimidations aussi "violentes". 

Sur le sec, ça se fait dans toutes les catégories de sport automobile: en karting, si le pilote que vous dépassez résiste à l'extérieur, on considère que si vous le tassez dans l'herbe à la sortie du virage (comme Hamilton sur Glock), c'est "normal" (et c'est même recommandé officieusement dans les paddocks  ).

Mais sur la pluie, non, je suis désolé. Quand on dépasse dans ces conditions, on essaye d'éviter de mettre l'autre dehors ou de le forcer à y aller de lui même...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Si vous aviez regardé Auto Critiques ...
> ... Et Froissart de rajouter que Dimanche soir, il y avait encore aucune plainte contre Hamilton ...


Ben je ne regarde pas Auto Critiques, délibérément. Et entre autre, parce qu'il y a Froissart, ou Moncet, deux parti pris, et qui disent beaucoup de choses, mais qui n'ont pas le cul dans un baquet !
Les commentaires des pilotes, ils sortent que quand la presse les interroge ? Cà me fait bien marrer ! Et à quelle autre occasion pourrait t'on avoir ces commentaires ? Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est la presse qui va aux interviewés et pas l'inverse... Cette petite remarque de Froissart n'est pas anodine, et est très bien amenée, il devrait se lancer dans la politique. Il n'a jamais aimé Raikkonen, par exemple, et le descend régulièrement. Alors qu'il encense Lewis, même quand il fait les plus grosses conneries du monde, comme à Montréal. Il a beau écrire parfois que ce n'est pas le cas, ceux qui l'écoutent ou le lise se rendent bien compte de son parti pris.

Et puis ils me font marrer ceux qui critiquent les pilotes comme Alonso ou Glock qui ne sont pas spécialement des peureux sur la piste, lorsqu'ils affirment que Hamilton est parfois dangereux. A 300km/h, et avec l'habitude qu'ils ont, ils sont peut être les mieux placés pour en parler non ? 



marcelpahud a dit:


> Et à part Hamilton, quel pilote a remonté 8 places pendant la course à la force du poignet ??


Kubica ? 
Bourdais, tournait bien plus rapidement que lui, et si çà avait été un peu plus sec, Kimi l'aurait littéralement humilié. 
Faut arrêté avec çà. Alors que les Ferrari sont à la rue sur le mouillé (on l'a vu à Silverstone, Spa et Monza), lui, avait une très bonne voiture (les autres courses et les perfs d'Heikki l'ont montré), et il s'est planté royalement en qualif. En course bien sûr çà a été bien plus facile pour remonter, mais s'il avait eu une Renault entre les mains, il aurait gagné quoi comme places ? Entre doubler les voitures de fond ou milieu de grille, et les premiers il y a un monde. En quelque sorte, la progression de 8 places de Kubica est donc supérieure, puisqu'il a du dépasser des voitures dont les perfs étaient plus proches de la sienne (de 11 à 3 au lieu de 15 à 7).


----------



## JulienRkt (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonne analyse 

Reste que Hamilton a été "ridicule" en qualif, où il n'était pas dans le coup. Kimi tournait plus vite que lui (entre 1sec et 2sec, j'suis pas au 1/10eme près ), alors qu'ils étaient dans des conditions de piste identiques, et que la McLaren semblait bien plus à l'aise (cf. les performances de Kovalainen et Massa).

Kubica quand à lui, n'a pas fait grand bruit lors de Grand Prix, mais le résultat est là: un podium de plus !


----------



## Majintode (16 Septembre 2008)

Hamilton doit avoir les oreilles qui sifflent 
Perso mon pilote préféré actuel est Kimi, mais comme je ne peux pas blairer Ferrari...
Dire que ça a été facile pour Hamilton de remonter 8 places, c'est quand même limite. Que dirait-on si je disais que Senna, quand il a remonté tout le monde au Japon, avait la meilleur voiture donc "bon c'était easy quand même"... J'exagère exprès mais quand même. Toujours Senna, quid de son petit coup de volant pour faire flipper Prost à environ 300km/h, contre le muret...?
Perso, j'adorais Senna hein. C'est juste un exemple pour montrer que beaucoup de pilotes bons voire incroyables font parfois des choses un peu limite...

Donc ok, beaucoup d'entre vous ne peuvent pas voire Hamilton en peinture.
Nous verrons qui sera champion du monde, que le meilleur (que la meilleure voiture ? ) gagne.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Cà commence vraiment à chauffer pour Hamilton.
> Les autres pilotes commencent à en avoir marre de son comportement en course.
> Après Trulli, Coulthard et Bourdais, voici Alonso et Glock.
> Si ils s'y mettent tous, il risque de prendre un avertissement pour conduite dangereuse. :rateau:
> En tout cas, çà va pas arranger les affaires de McLaren pour leur appel du déclassement de Lewis à Spa.


Oh ! le lien que j'avais donné dans le post juste avant


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Oh ! le lien que j'avais donné dans le post juste avant


Arf ! :rateau:
J'avais même pas vu que tu avais mis un lien en bas. Mea culpa.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2008)

Le goudron et les plumes &#8230; Le goudron et les plumes &#8230; Le goudron et les plumes &#8230; Le goudron et les plumes &#8230;  !


----------



## JulienRkt (17 Septembre 2008)

Du goudron ?! 

Mais c'est pas écolo tout ça !!

Moi je dis au piquet, avec une jambe en l'air et en répétant 200 fois "je suis un vilain garçon" !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Du goudron ?!
> 
> Mais c'est pas écolo tout ça !!
> 
> Moi je dis au piquet, avec une jambe en l'air et en répétant 200 fois "je suis un vilain garçon" !


Ok, si j'ai le droit de choisir une personne pour m'accompagner, je veux bien être un vilain garçon avec une jambe en l'air.


----------



## JulienRkt (17 Septembre 2008)

Oh mon Dieu, pas de ça chez nous


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2008)

Oh moi, si elle est canon, je fais pas le difficile  (chercher l'erreur...).


----------



## JulienRkt (17 Septembre 2008)

J'ai même pas envie de chercher, ça m'a l'air bien assez tordu comme ça...


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de mettre EuroSports pour regarder les essais libres à Singapour...

Horreur! ce circuit ressemble comme 2 gouttes d'huile moteur au circuit de Valence!
Un long ruban de bitume entre 2 murs.... et en plus sous un éclairage uniformément blafard

Je sens que ce grand prix va être d'un chiant!


----------



## rizoto (26 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Je sens que ce grand prix va être d'un chiant!



Mais non tu vas voir, hamilton vas se faire un plaisir d'envoyer quelqu'un dans un muret


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2008)

Mouais.... bon ce qui va peut-être pimenter la course, c'est que la piste à l'air furieusement glissante.


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Mouais.... bon ce qui va peut-être pimenter la course, c'est que la piste à l'air furieusement glissante.



On verra ça. En attendant Lewis a l'air rapide. Il doit être motivé. La fusion FIA/Ferrari doit un peu l'énerver je pense


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

La démagogie, ça sent l'étron


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2008)

Ouais, le circuit à l'air mortellement ennuyeux pour le spectateur... :sleep:
D'ailleurs même Hamilton a ouvert sa gueule et annoncé qu'il y aurait encore moins de dépassements qu'à Valence. Merci Mr Ecclestone, vos circuits sont insipides. 
Moi je vais me trouver autre chose à faire dimanche, surtout qu'il annoncent beau temps. Voir tourner les voitures à la queue leu leu, sans possibilité de bagarres, fut-ce les meilleurs voitures du monde aux mains des meilleurs pilotes, très peu pour moi.


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Moi je vais me trouver autre chose à faire dimanche, surtout qu'il annoncent beau temps. Voir tourner les voitures à la queue leu leu, sans possibilité de bagarres, fut-ce les meilleurs voitures du monde aux mains des meilleurs pilotes, très peu pour moi.



Tu as raison, je serais en randonnée. Je le verrais en accéléré sous EyeTV


----------



## JulienRkt (26 Septembre 2008)

Et bin moi je reste fidèle ! 

Bah le plus marrant ce sera, comme d'habitude les qualifs, et puis la course, ce sera une bonne occasion de se reposer avant d'attaquer une folle semaine de cours 

Finalement, il me plaît bien ce circuit vu sous cet angle


----------



## JulienRkt (27 Septembre 2008)

Sentiments d'après chronos:

-Le circuit est très difficile: physiquement et pour les voitures, car niveau pilotage, c'est pas terrible...
-Pour doubler, ce sera un vrai casse tête, à moins de réellement le vouloir (on peut doubler PARTOUT !).
-La course va se jouer dans les stands.

En gros, demain, ce sera Valence II, Le Retour...


----------



## rizoto (27 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Sentiments d'après chronos:
> 
> -Le circuit est très difficile: physiquement et pour les voitures, car niveau pilotage, c'est pas terrible...
> -Pour doubler, ce sera un vrai casse tête, à moins de réellement le vouloir (on peut doubler PARTOUT !).
> ...



Vettel Partira spetième et bourdais 17. Ca sent le roussi


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Sentiments d'après chronos:
> 
> -Le circuit est très difficile: physiquement et pour les voitures, car niveau pilotage, c'est pas terrible...
> -Pour doubler, ce sera un vrai casse tête, à moins de réellement le vouloir (on peut doubler PARTOUT !).
> ...



Pas cool tout ça. C'est donc ça l'avenir de la F1, des circuits où on ne peut pas doubler ?

Qu'est-il arrivé à sébastien (je ne parle pas d'Alonso, il m'énerve trop celui-là, j'espère qu'il se fera dégager rapidement). Pourvu que la course soit enfin favorable à Bourdais, franchement il vaut largement mieux que ça.


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pas cool tout ça. C'est donc ça l'avenir de la F1, des circuits où on ne peut pas doubler ?


Oui. Doubler sur la piste, c'est trop dangereux et ça fait peur aux sponsors? Mieux vaut le faire dans les stands


----------



## rizoto (27 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pas cool tout ça. C'est donc ça l'avenir de la F1, des circuits où on ne peut pas doubler ?
> 
> Qu'est-il arrivé à sébastien (je ne parle pas d'Alonso, il m'énerve trop celui-là, j'espère qu'il se fera dégager rapidement). Pourvu que la course soit enfin favorable à Bourdais, franchement il vaut largement mieux que ça.



Pour Bourdais, je ne sais pas mais pour Alonso, il ya une explication. 














Source : 20 Minutes, Alonso reconnait la piste en vélo


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Pour Bourdais, je ne sais pas mais pour Alonso, il ya une explication.
> 
> 
> Source : 20 Minutes, Alonso reconnait la piste en vélo



Là au moins il ne risque pas une panne moteur!!!


----------



## rizoto (28 Septembre 2008)

Superbe MASSA


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Superbe MASSA


Je n'aurais pas dit ça comme ça moi....

Par contre, superbe stratégie d'équipe chez Renault! :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (28 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Je n'aurais pas dit ça comme ça moi....:



C'était ironique, D'un coté, ils ont fait rentrer les 2 voitures quasiment en même temps.



r e m y a dit:


> Par contre, superbe stratégie d'équipe chez Renault! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2008)

Marrant, ça, à la lecture des commentaires d'avant course, j'ai failli poster pour dire que j'attendais de voir la course pour me prononcer sur l'intérêt du circuit. J'aurais du 

Donc, contrairement aux pronostics ici ou ailleurs faits, on peut doubler sur ce circuit, et Alonso n'est sans doute pas si mauvais que ça, finalement. En tout cas, il a une fois de plus montré aujourd'hui, avec ses pneus froids, qu'il n'avait pas que "le melon" qui soit en phase d'inflation 

Moi, j'ai bien aimé, ce grand prix, et je connais une certaine écurie qui doit commencer à regretter la promotion d'un certain français, ça se ressent quelque peu dans l'organisation :mouais:


----------



## JulienRkt (28 Septembre 2008)

Ah ça, il manque quelqu'un, voire quelques deux... :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Septembre 2008)

massa! massa!massa! il est le plus rapide , il fait le max mais on peut toujours craindre qu'il ne soit trahi  par les siens! c'est quand meme terrible!la f1 me décoit terriblement!


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Ah ça, il manque quelqu'un, voire quelques deux... :mouais:



Ha bon ? Pas remarqué ... 



En tout cas Kimi ne tient plus la pression, à chaque course c'est comme si le fantôme de Jean Alesi prenait possession de lui ...   

Quand à Lewis, il ne s'est guère foulé, mais bon en restant bloqué derrière Coulthard, il a du vite renonçer à la victoire. Il a mis je ne sais combien de tour à le doubler. Vraiment faible.

Bravo Alonso alors, il a su sortir du lot et avoir la chance avec lui pour les ravitaillements (dur pour Rosberg et Trulli par contre).

Et puis déçu pour Seb, il va avoir du mal a re-signer après ça   

Bon l'an prochain Renault va revenir se battre au sommet, ce n'est pas plus mal


----------



## Alex666 (28 Septembre 2008)

Honnêtement un GP la nuit c'est vraiment excellent, digne d'un Grand turismo trop fort
heureusement ce ne fut pas un remake de Valence, ce circuit est pas trop mal avec ses bosses et ses murs bien proches:rateau: le truc qui ma bien fait marrer c'est le gauche droite pris tout droit par les pilotes en frottant les chicanes relevées pour bien se faire glisser ds le mur ya pas mieux

bravo Alonso & Renault, dommage pour Massa qui méritait de loin la victoire, il reste avec ami le thon au dessus du lot cette année. Ferrari à perdu le championnat aujourd'hui ? ça y ressemble mais rien n'est fini 
Bourdait t'es pas bon ou ta voiture c'est de la merde, au vue des ecarts avec son coequipier


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Bourdait t'es pas bon ou ta voiture c'est de la merde, au vue des ecarts avec son coequipier



Les rares moments où on l'a vu passer dans des virages à gros freinage, on a pu vérifier qu'il ne racontait pas de craques : à chaque freinage un peu appuyé, il bloquait sa roue arrière gauche (et toujours celle ci quel que soit le sens du virage), donc, difficile de briller dans ces conditions !


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> HFerrari à perdu le championnat aujourd'hui ? ça y ressemble mais rien n'est fini



Comment peux-tu dire ça ? Rien n'est joué. Déjà un point d'écart entre les deux écuries, c'est vraiment rien du tout. Et puis 7 points de plus pour Hamilton, c'est un avantage certes, mais aucunement une sécurité. Il suffit de voir ce qui s'est passé l'année d'avant. Hamilton devra être super costaud pour rester en tête sinon il sera vite rattrapé. Sur que Massa va avoir le couteau entre les dents. Je souhaite bonne chance à Lewis, mais le titre faudra aller le chercher, il ne l'aura pas en refaisant la course d'aujourd'hui ...

Le seul qui est dépité, c'est Raïkkonen. Pour lui c'est fini et son visage le montrait en fin de course ... 27 points de retard et trois courses, il ne peut qu'aider Massa. Pas d'autre choix.

D'ailleurs en parlant d'équipier, Kova a aussi bien gaffé, alors qu'il était correctement qualifié. Il aurait du ramener des points lui aussi ...


----------



## JulienRkt (28 Septembre 2008)

Bon de toute façon, la meilleure façon que l'on s'amuse lors des prochains Grand Prix, c'est un bon typhon sur le Japon , une bonne averse sur la Chine, et une canicule sur le Brésil  !

Parce que le Fuji Speedway sur le sec, ça sent le chiant à plein nez... (même sur Playstation c'est chiant, alors en vrai...)


----------



## Trompe la Mort (29 Septembre 2008)

Un circuit bien plus intéressant qu'annoncé finalement... avec un GP de nuit, on se dit que la réalité va bientôt rattraper WipEout !

Je rêve ou tout le monde est pro-Ferrari ici ? Je suis le seul à avoir jubilé quand Raiko et Massa étaient KO ? 

Bravo à Alonso, qui aurait mérité la pole de toute façon. Bravo à Rosberg, qui a su rester 2ème malgré sa lourde pénalité. Est-ce qu'Alonso lui a "volé" la victoire grâce aux commissaires ? Difficile à dire, il a bien su lui mettre 6s en deux tours après le 2ème passage de la voiture de sécurité.

Et... bravo à Hamilton, qui malgré son jeune âge, sait gérer une course difficile sans commettre de grosses erreurs, à l'inverse de Massa. Qu'il y ait une erreur de lumière dans les stands est une chose, mais on a pu voir la différence entre lui et Coulthard dans les mêmes circonstances.

Sale temps pour les grosses écuries, qui font de la figuration face au reste du plateau dès que les conditions deviennent difficiles. À part Hamilton...

Vivement le prochain GP !


----------



## melaure (29 Septembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Je rêve ou tout le monde est pro-Ferrari ici ? Je suis le seul à avoir jubilé quand Raiko et Massa étaient KO ?



Pas d'insultes s'il te plait !!!

Ca ne m'a pas déplu non plus, mais je voulais rester discret pour mes petits camarades 



Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Bravo à Alonso, qui aurait mérité la pole de toute façon. Bravo à Rosberg, qui a su rester 2ème malgré sa lourde pénalité. Est-ce qu'Alonso lui a "volé" la victoire grâce aux commissaires ? Difficile à dire, il a bien su lui mettre 6s en deux tours après le 2ème passage de la voiture de sécurité.
> 
> Et... bravo à Hamilton, qui malgré son jeune âge, sait gérer une course difficile sans commettre de grosses erreurs, à l'inverse de Massa.



Je suis pas bien d'accord là, c'est plutôt à l'inverse de Kimi qui aurait pu assurer des points pour Ferrari et qui n'a pas su garder son calme (de nouveau). A moins qu'il ne se prenne pour une Star d'Hollywood et veuille laisser son empreinte sur tous les murs ...

Massa n'a pas vraiment fait d'erreurs, enfin je crois pas. Son équipe par contre ... Peut-être qu'à la fin il a fait n'importe quoi, mais vu qu'il ne pouvait pas remonter, ça ne changeait pas grand chose. Le dépassement de Kubica n'avait aucune importance pour Massa.



Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Qu'il y ait une erreur de lumière dans les stands est une chose, mais on a pu voir la différence entre lui et Coulthard dans les mêmes circonstances.
> 
> Sale temps pour les grosses écuries, qui font de la figuration face au reste du plateau dès que les conditions deviennent difficiles. À part Hamilton...
> 
> Vivement le prochain GP !



C'est plutôt bien que des points reviennent aux autres écuries. Et quand même dommage que deux d'entre elles en aient encore aucun ...

Les dix ou douze premiers devraient avoir des points comme aux US du temps de Mansell ou Villeneuve


----------



## Hurrican (7 Octobre 2008)

Dans la série je vous pourris la prochaine saison, M. Ecclestone a pondu le calendrier 2009.
Plus de F1 en amérique du nord... Plus de circuit aux USA (mais çà bon, on s'y attendait presque), mais surtout disparition de Montréal ! 
Et à la place on nous colle ... Abu Dhabi. Il y avait déjà Bahrein pour le coin.
Et ensuite y aura quoi ? Koweit, Arabie Saoudite, Qatar ?
Bon ben moi qui ne regardait déjà pas la télé... J'abandonne. Qu'ils jouent avec leurs gros sous, mais désormais sans moi, plus çà va plus çà me prend la tête.
Ah, la moto GP aussi passe au manufacturier unique. Vive la compétition !


----------



## doudou83 (8 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Je rêve ou tout le monde est pro-Ferrari ici ?



Ahhhhh nan alors , cette couleur me donne mal aux yeux !!!!! :love: Moi, j'ai un faible depuis quelques années pour *BMW* et le grand *ROBERT* !!!!  

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!!* 

Vivement de nouvelles aventures avec le* FUJI SPEEDWAY* !!!


----------



## doudou83 (11 Octobre 2008)

Hello boys & girls !!  
Voici les chronos du *GP du JAPON *. C'est toujours un peu pareil mais avec *ICEMAN *devant avec *HAMILTON* cela promet d'être chaud !  
*ICI 

 ALLEZ ROBERT , ALLEZ BMW !!!!   :love:
*


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Dans la série je vous pourris la prochaine saison, M. Ecclestone a pondu le calendrier 2009.
> Plus de F1 en amérique du nord... Plus de circuit aux USA (mais çà bon, on s'y attendait presque), mais surtout disparition de Montréal ! ...



J'ai noté 7 juin 2009 pour le GP du Canada! 

[Edité] Ah ben non... c'était une erreur... je mets à jour mon calendrier iCal Formula One...


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2008)

Sébastien Buemi ne disputera pas le prochain championnat GP2 Asia, avec l'équipe Trust Team Arden.

Encore un signe annonciateur, que le fils de mon garagiste se rapproche toujours plus de la Formule 1 






Ce week-end, il remplace le traditionnel pilote de la voiture du médecin de course, en queue de peloton de F1. Histoire de rester présent dans l'ombre et de se familiariser avec le circuit, pour l'an prochain


----------



## sylko (11 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai noté 7 juin 2009 pour le GP du Canada!
> 
> [Edité] Ah ben non... c'était une erreur... je mets à jour mon calendrier iCal Formula One...



Je pense que vu que le plouc de Bernie détient les droits jusqu'en 2010, on ne devrait malheueusement pas le voir revenir dans le calendrier, l'an prochain.
A moins que les autorités canadiennes réussissent à se bouger pour payer les anciennes dettes et reprendre le pouvoir sur Norman Legault, patron du GP du Canada.
L'ancien patron canadien de Jordan, Alex Shnaider, a également toujours travaillé dans l'ombre pour essayer de rapatrier le GP canadien à Toronto, Wait and see.
Une chose est certaine, les constructeurs vont faire pression pour un retour en Amérique du nord. Le marché est trop important pour certains. BMW, Mercedes, Honda, Toyota, etc.

Vivement que le clown arrête. Les dégats collatéraux qu'il a causé sont trop grands.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (11 Octobre 2008)

Oui, c'est étrange. On dirait qu'Ecclestone a la folie des grandeurs (GP de nuit par exemple) alors qu'en même temps une réunion "de crise" est prévue dans une semaine, pour discuter de comment organiser un championnat moins coûteux (en anticipant les répercussions de la crise financière sur les constructeurs automobiles, en quelque sorte). Un peu schizos les mecs.


----------



## Alex666 (11 Octobre 2008)

Ecclestone va chercher le fric ou il se trouve et a en croire la carte des GP il se dirige sur l'asie et le moyen petroleum orient, les marchés en pleine effervescences... quel con ce type montreal restait l'un des meilleurs circuit 

marre de ce bouffon, :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Surtout depuis que la piste se barre en morceau dès la première séance d'essais&#8230;


----------



## Chang (12 Octobre 2008)

Quel depart d'Hamilton ...  ... Il a ses chances pour finir dans les 10 premiers au vu de son temps au tour, mais va falloir cravacher ...


----------



## Alex666 (12 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas vu le GP... bourdait en tête pendant 4 tours fini 6ème puis est rétrogradé à la 10eme place par 25 sec de pénalité ??? est-ce justifié 

bravo Alonzo et Renault, si maintenant McLaren à des pb de fiabilité...


----------



## JulienRkt (12 Octobre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu le GP... bourdait en tête pendant 4 tours fini 6ème puis est rétrogradé à la 10eme place par 25 sec de pénalité ??? est-ce justifié
> 
> bravo Alonzo et Renault, si maintenant McLaren à des pb de fiabilité...


Bin, autant les pénalités de Hamilton et Massa étaient jusifiées, autant là... :mouais:

Ça aurait très bien pu passer en "incident de course", étant donné que mis à part quelques secondes, les 2 protagonistes n'ont rien perdu d'autre.

Mais bon, la FIA a décidé d'appliquer la "tolérance 0", donc tout est sanctionné, quelques fois à l'encontre de l'esprit sportif malheureusement.


----------



## Amalcrex (12 Octobre 2008)

J'avais déjà demandé, mais y'a pas un site qui diffuse en différé les GP ?
Parce que moi j'ai pas su le voir non plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2008)

Note à ceux qui n'ont pas pu le voir, vous me contactez par MP pour avoir mon adresse, vous m'envoyez un DVD vierge et une enveloppe affranchie (timbres français) à votre adresse pour le retour, et aussitôt que mon courageux petit nibouque a fini de réencoder le bazard, je vous retourne l'enregistrement du grand prix diffusé par TF1 enregistré via le tuner TNT de ma freebox HD (les pressés peuvent m'envoyer un "DVD+R d"l s'ils ne veulent pas attendre la fin du réencodage, mais mon graveur ne grave pas les -Rdl).


EDIT : Bon, je vais quand même limiter la chose aux cinq premiers qui demanderont, sinon, je risque d'y passer le mois  :mouais:


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Octobre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Bin, autant les pénalités de Hamilton et Massa étaient jusifiées, autant là... :mouais:
> 
> Ça aurait très bien pu passer en "incident de course", étant donné que mis à part quelques secondes, les 2 protagonistes n'ont rien perdu d'autre.
> 
> Mais bon, la FIA a décidé d'appliquer la "tolérance 0", donc tout est sanctionné, quelques fois à l'encontre de l'esprit sportif malheureusement.



Je comprends pas du tout la pénalité à Bourdais.... où aurait-il pu être d'autre ? Il est resté à l'intérieur en sortant des stands, et Massa l'a harponné en refusant de ralentir alors qu'ils étaient les deux dans le même tour... La FIA n'a encore rien compris à ce sport j'ai l'impression... (Bien que les 2 autre pénalités de la course soient justifiées...)

C'est marrant, depuis 2 GP j'ai l'impression que la seul "grande" équipe du plateau c'est Renault... et je suis pas franchement un fan de Briatore, Alonso et la bande... Mais au vu des très grosses bourdes de Ferrari et McLaren, on peut se poser des questions...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note à ceux qui n'ont pas pu le voir, vous me contactez par MP pour avoir mon adresse, vous m'envoyez un DVD vierge et une enveloppe affranchie (timbres français) à votre adresse pour le retour, et aussitôt que mon courageux petit nibouque a fini de réencoder le bazard, je vous retourne l'enregistrement du grand prix diffusé par TF1 enregistré via le tuner TNT de ma freebox HD (les pressés peuvent m'envoyer un "DVD+R d"l s'ils ne veulent pas attendre la fin du réencodage, mais mon graveur ne grave pas les -Rdl).
> 
> 
> EDIT : Bon, je vais quand même limiter la chose aux cinq premiers qui demanderont, sinon, je risque d'y passer le mois  :mouais:



Bon, déception, incident d'enregistrement, curieusement, à 4 tours de la fin, je me retrouve avec le début de l'enregistrement, l'a rien compris, là, le P77, comment le début de l'enregistrement a-t-il pu venir se dupliquer à la fin de l'enregistrement


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2008)

D'habitude on rigole de tes gags, mais la je ne sais pas s'il va être très apprécié par les aficionados :modo:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> D'habitude on rigole de tes gags, mais la je ne sais pas s'il va être très apprécié par les aficionados :modo:



C'est pas moi, m'sieu, moi, j'ai programmé la Freebox pour qu'elle enregistre 130 minutes à partir de 6H10 ce matin, mais l'ai pas programmé pour que ça me remplace les 30 dernières minutes de l'enregistrement par les 30 premières ! :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../... curieusement, à 4 tours de la fin, .../...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../... pour que ça me remplace les 30 dernières minutes de l'enregistrement .../...



30 minutes pour quatre tours ? Il se courait sur l'ancien circuit du Nurburgring le GP du Japon ?
Onc' Bernie m'étonnera toujours


----------



## doudou83 (12 Octobre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Je comprends pas du tout la pénalité à Bourdais.... où aurait-il pu être d'autre ?



Oui moi aussi je ne comprends pas !!!!!:mouais:  dommage car *SEB*  a fait une belle course !
bon, par contre je suis content pour le grand *ROBERT* !!

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!*


----------



## doudou83 (13 Octobre 2008)

Quelques chiffres sur le *GP du JAPON*
*ICI*
Incident entre* BOURDAIS et MASSA *
*ICI*

Petits arrangements entre amis :* Ecclestone *et l'époque *Tony Blair*
*ICI*

Bonne lecture à tous


----------



## Hurrican (13 Octobre 2008)

N'ayant pu regarder le GP pour cause de nuit mouvementée pas finie... , j'ai donc récupérer un enregistrement.
Voici mes pensées :
- Hamilton devrait porter un bandeau de kamikaze sur son casque au moment du départ. Quand on voit son freinage, en catastrophe, parce qu'il ne voulait pas voir Kimi devant, mettant en danger tout le paquet de devant. Quand on voit comment il embarque Raikkonen en dehors de la piste, et ose affirmer droit dans ses bottes (comme à son habitude) qu'il n'a rien fait de répréhensible...
- Massa est à peu près dans le même scénario. Le tête à queue d'Hamilton c'est pas sa faute, par contre il casse du sucre sur le dos de Bourdais, qui lui est réellement innocent.
- La FIA a cherché à rapporter des points à Massa, une fois de plus. D'ailleurs Bernie ne s'est pas caché en affirmant sa préférence au brésilien, et son soutien dans la limite de ses moyens (doit t'on comprendre en interprétant/modifiant le règlement à sa guise ?).

Bref, Alonso a à nouveau prouvé sa valeur en évitant tous les pièges, Kubica également en tenant tête à un Raikkonen plus rapide, un même Kimi qui aurait pu largement dominer ce GP à mon avis, si Lewis ne l'avait pas poussé dehors au premier virage. Un Bourdais qui a montré depuis quelques GP, et particulièrement ce week-end qu'avec une voiture moins rétive, il allait aussi vite, voire plus que Vettel. Ceux qui ne croient pas en lui font une énorme erreur, et Berger le sait, lui qui fait des pieds et des mains pour que cet imbécile de Marko ouvre les yeux. Je suis d'avis de toute manière que d'autres patrons d'écuries sont moins bornés que le patron de TR/RB.

Enfin, l'horizon ne s'éclaircit pas. Entre les magouilles de Bernie et ses amis, et les réglementations débiles qui ne vont pas en s'améliorant  (le moteur unique...  mais c'est la disparition du soutien des motoristes, donc des grandes marques, donc de la F1 ! ). Ils veulent nous pondre un Champ Car à l'européenne ou quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonne analyse de notre ouragan favori, (moteur unique ? ça vient de sortir, ça ?) à laquelle je n'ajouterais qu'une chose : Qui, en début de saison aurait parié sur une victoire et les résultats de Toro Rosso (et là, je ne parle pas que de Bourdais, mais bien de l'écurie, qui parvient, malgré ses moyens limités, à faire mieux que Raide bulle avec le même chassis ) ?


----------



## Hurrican (13 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...moteur unique ? ça vient de sortir, ça ?...


C'est une des dernières idées de ce cher Mosley :
Le moteur unique et autres suppressions de concurrence.


----------



## JulienRkt (13 Octobre 2008)

Bien analysé Hurrican 

C'est vrai que le réglement de la F1 devient de plus en plus improbable...
Une réduction des coûts qui n'en est pas une, des sportifs qui pénalisent à tout va, ...

Enfin :mouais:


----------



## Trompe la Mort (13 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Un Bourdais qui a montré depuis quelques GP, et particulièrement ce week-end qu'avec une voiture moins rétive, il allait aussi vite, voire plus que Vettel. Ceux qui ne croient pas en lui font une énorme erreur, et Berger le sait, lui qui fait des pieds et des mains pour que cet imbécile de Marko ouvre les yeux. Je suis d'avis de toute manière que d'autres patrons d'écuries sont moins bornés que le patron de TR/RB.



De toute façon Bourdais n'a aucun avenir chez TR/RB : Le Red Bull (la vraie recette en tout cas) est interdit de vente en France, alors on peut se gratter pour qu'un Français soit bien vu chez eux. En plus, cette pénalité infligée à Bourdais arrange tout le monde : TR est ravie que Vettel finisse devant Bourdais, TR ne se fâche pas avec son motoriste Ferrari, et la FIA se félicite que l'écart entre Massa et Hamilton se resserre.

Il ferait mieux d'aller chez Honda que de rester chez TR voire d'aller en LMS !


----------



## JulienRkt (13 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> De toute façon Bourdais n'a aucun avenir chez TR/RB : Le Red Bull (la vraie recette en tout cas) est interdit de vente en France, alors on peut se gratter pour qu'un Français soit bien vu chez eux. En plus, cette pénalité infligée à Bourdais arrange tout le monde : TR est ravie que Vettel finisse devant Bourdais, TR ne se fâche pas avec son motoriste Ferrari, et la FIA se félicite que l'écart entre Massa et Hamilton se resserre.
> 
> Il ferait mieux d'aller chez Honda que de rester chez TR&#8230; voire d'aller en LMS !


Hum le Red Bull est autorisé à la vente en France, depuis pas très longtemps je l'accorde, mais il l'est bel et bien. 

Mais le reste de l'argumentation n'est pas si faux que ça ...


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2008)

Moi, ce sont ces pénalités «pour un oui ou pour un non», qui me gonflent. Ca devient juste des «fiotes» ces pilotes... 

Sérieux, la moindre petite touchette et hop, on pénalise. Le championnat ne se gagne plus sur la piste, mais dans les stands ou sur le tapis vert.

Franchement, comment comptent-ils continuer à susciter le moindre intérêt pour ce sport avec de telles magouilles.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Hum le Red Bull est autorisé à la vente en France, depuis pas très longtemps je l'accorde, mais il l'est bel et bien.
> 
> Mais le reste de l'argumentation n'est pas si faux que ça ...


Non. Ce n'est pas la même recette. La taurine est toujours interdite en France&#8230;


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Non. Ce n'est pas la même recette. La taurine est toujours interdite en France



Je n'aime pas beaucoup te contredire, mais là, j'y suis obligé... Ils ont apporté quelques semaines de stock de leur formule sans taurine lors de leur lancement en juin, lançant ainsi une accélération de la procédure d'autorisation. Et en juillet de cette année, leur formule avec de la taurine a été acceptée par les ministères concernés : santé et jeunesse et sports. donc on a bien du vrai RedBull sur le territoire français maintenant.


----------



## Chang (14 Octobre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je n'aime pas beaucoup te contredire, mais là, j'y suis obligé... Ils ont apporté quelques semaines de stock de leur formule sans taurine lors de leur lancement en juin, lançant ainsi une accélération de la procédure d'autorisation. Et en juillet de cette année, leur formule avec de la taurine a été acceptée par les ministères concernés : santé et jeunesse et sports. donc on a bien du vrai RedBull sur le territoire français maintenant.



Joie, allegresse ...  ... les vodkas n'ont qu'a bien se tenir ... pauvres vodkas ...  ...

On pourrait peut etre militer pour le retour des marques d'alcool en F1 alors, maintenant qu'on autorise tout a tout va ... a quand une equipe Zubrowska ??? hum ????

Bon sinon, hors plaisanterie, j'attends mes billets pour le GP de Shanghai. Apres 3 annees sans succes pour y aller, cette fois ce doit etre la bonne ...  ...


----------



## JulienRkt (14 Octobre 2008)

Ahh merci ! Comme quoi je ne suis pas trop mal informé 

Bon sinon, à quand Renault sponsorisé par Ricard ? Que la F1 admette enfin que il n'y a que le pastis de vrai pour l'apéro...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Ahh merci ! Comme quoi je ne suis pas trop mal informé
> 
> Bon sinon, à quand Renault sponsorisé par Ricard ? Que la F1 admette enfin que il n'y a que le pastis de vrai pour l'apéro...



Oui, il parait aussi que certains consortiums colombiens et afgans souhaiteraient également sponsoriser des équipes de F1, vu l'amour immodéré du pognon qu'à le nain risible qui la dirige, je pense que ça devrait finir par se faire, vu que les consortiums en question dépensent des fortunes en location d'entrepots pour stocker leurs dollars  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je n'aime pas beaucoup te contredire, mais là, j'y suis obligé... Ils ont apporté quelques semaines de stock de leur formule sans taurine lors de leur lancement en juin, lançant ainsi une accélération de la procédure d'autorisation. Et en juillet de cette année, leur formule avec de la taurine a été acceptée par les ministères concernés : santé et jeunesse et sports. donc on a bien du vrai RedBull sur le territoire français maintenant.


Ah merde&#8230; c'est une info que je n'avais pas, au temps pour moi, et merci


----------



## duracel (14 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> On pourrait peut etre militer pour le retour des marques d'alcool en F1 alors, maintenant qu'on autorise tout a tout va ... a quand une equipe Zubrowska ??? hum ????


 

Tttt... Zubrowka. Il n'y a pas de "S". 
Le "S" n'apparait qu'au bout de 5 verres.


----------



## Hurrican (14 Octobre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Tttt... Zubrowka. Il n'y a pas de "S".
> Le "S" n'apparait qu'au bout de 5 verres.



Tsss... 
Cà dépend de la taille des verres ! :rateau: 

Bon et si on revenait au sujet, hein...
Quel coup pendable Bernie et ses amis vont t'ils pouvoir concocter désormais pour que Felipe soit titré malgré tout ?
C'est que çà commence à se voir.


----------



## doudou83 (15 Octobre 2008)

Prochain GP : la CHINE . programme téloche 
*ICI*

Ils veulent revoir le fonctionnement de la F1 !
*ICI*

Bonne lecture


----------



## sylko (15 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Prochain GP : la CHINE . programme téloche
> *ICI*
> 
> Ils veulent revoir le fonctionnement de la F1 !
> ...


Le vrai remaniement aura lieu, lorsque l'enfoiré d'Ecclestone se fera enfin ejecter.


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2008)

L'interdiction des ravitaillements, je suis pour ! 
Qu'ils  se battent enfin sur la piste, mais aussi qu'on les laissent se battre. Parce que je les vois venir les costards/cravattes, avec leurs pénalités :hein: et la gagne sur tapis vert


----------



## doudou83 (16 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous ! Une mauvaise nouvelle pour commencer la journée !  

GP de France 2009


----------



## sylko (16 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Salut à tous ! Une mauvaise nouvelle pour commencer la journée !
> 
> GP de France 2009




Je pense que c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle. C'est une décision courageuse. Ca montrera à ce fossoyeur qu'est Ecclestone, qu'il fait fausse route, avec ces théories à deux balles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Je pense que c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle. C'est une décision courageuse. Ca montrera à ce fossoyeur qu'est Ecclestone, qu'il fait fausse route, avec ces théories à deux balles.



Tu veux dire par là qu'en lui donnant raison, on va lui démontrer qu'il a tort ? :mouais: 



Sinon, les solutions de rechange !


----------



## doudou83 (16 Octobre 2008)

je ne sais pas si c'est lui donner raison ou pas ,dans tous les cas ,pas de GP de France en 2009 et cela me gonfle un max !:mouais:  il était convenu que de toutes les façons cela devait être le dernier à Magny Cours . 2010 , nouveau circuit sur la région parisienne. 

En passant une p'tite news sur* BOURDAIS* 
http://www.lequipe.fr/Formule1/20081016_113238_bourdais-presse-de-savoir_Dev.html


----------



## Trompe la Mort (16 Octobre 2008)

Max Mosley envisage de passer à un chassis et/ou à un moteur commun :
La fia veut reduire les couts
Quelqu'un a dit a Mosley que les formules uniques, ça servait seulement à repérer les bons pilotes ? Il croit vraiment que les marques automobiles vont dépenser de l'argent juste pour promouvoir des pilotes ? Où est l'esprit laboratoire de la F1, si tout le monde se bat avec les mêmes voitures ?

Y manquerait plus que le moteur unique soit un diesel, et là on aura touché le fond


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Y manquerait plus que le moteur unique soit un diesel, et là on aura touché le fond&#8230;



Non, selon mes infos, le moteur unique pressenti ne serait pas diesel


----------



## doudou83 (16 Octobre 2008)

bi carburation peut être ?:love:


----------



## rizoto (16 Octobre 2008)

Même voiture avec un moteur a pedale. Ce serait le pied


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> bi carburation peut être ?:love:



Vi, marche indifféremment au Pastis© comme au Martini :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (16 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, marche indifféremment au Pastis© comme au Martini&#8482; :rateau:



Et du redbull


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, marche indifféremment au Pastis© comme au Martini&#8482; :rateau:


Tant que ça ne fume pas trop... 


=>[]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Poil au&#8230; ?


----------



## Hurrican (16 Octobre 2008)

Bernie a déjà essayé de briser le GP de Grande-Bretagne, celui de Belgique, celui du Canada et celui de France désormais.

Son but est simple, faire le max de blé. On parle de problèmes de budgets en F1 ? Mais commençons par empêcher cette sangsue de prélever une part inconsidérée (pour sa pomme) à chaque GP, et çà va aller mieux.

Il faut se rappeler tout de même que notre cher grand argentier, a été estimé l'homme le plus riche d'angleterre en 2000 (6,6 Milliards de francs de l'époque tout de même...), et possède la 104ème fortune mondiale (3,2 Milliards de $), au dernier classement Forbes.

Il y a même une légende qui court sur lui. Il a "disparu" pendant plusieurs années (entre 58 et 66) avant de réapparaitre riche. Or, un des ses "amis" est un certain Ronald Bigg auquel il rend visite régulièrement au Brésil. Du coup certaines personnes sont persuadées qu'il est le cerveau de la fameuse attaque du train postal Glasgow-Londres ! D'après Froissart lui-même qui l'a vue, une maquette de ce train a d'ailleurs longuement trôné sur son bureau... 

Bon, ben on aura au moins connu une époque ou la F1 c'était quelque chose. Et on pourra dire à nos petits-enfants : "De notre temps, c'était autre chose !"


----------



## sylko (17 Octobre 2008)

*La FIA lance un appel d'offres pour des moteurs standards*

La Fédération internationale a annoncé le lancement dans la journée d'un appel d'offre pour trouver un fournisseur de moteurs et de transmissions standards qui seront utilisés en Formule 1 à partir de 2010. Selon le site internet autosport.com, les équipes pourront disposer de moteurs et de transmissions fournis par le fournisseur désigné, ou construire elles-mêmes ces éléments selon un cahier des charges bien précis.

"La FIA va lancer ce jour un appel d´offre pour désigner une tierce partie qui fournira des moteurs et des systèmes de transmission aux écuries qui prennent part au Championnat du monde de Formule 1 pour les saisons 2010, 2011 et 2012", a annoncé la fédération dans un communiqué.

Compte tenu du contexte économique, la Formule 1 va devoir réduire ses coûts de fonctionnement dans les années à venir. Mais si les équipes, notamment les plus grosses, évoquent une baisse des coûts sans préciser dans quelle mesure elles entendent agir, la FIA souhaite une "réduction drastique" des dépenses.

D'un autre côté, ce souhait de l'instance dirigeante d'équiper toutes les Formule 1 avec un moteur unique favorisera les petites écuries indépendantes. "Je viens d´apprendre cela, s´est étonné Gerhard Berger, le président de Toro Rosso. Moi je suis très heureux, je trouve que c'est une bonne solution. Peu importe ce qu'on va faire, mais il faut agir rapidement."

La FIA adopte cependant une manière un peu abrupte avec cette annonce qui tombe avant la concertation avec les écuries. Une réunion est prévue la semaine prochaine entre la fédération et les équipes pour évoquer la réduction des coûts.


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2008)

s'il veut un chassis alu taillé au laser et standardisé.... il devrait contacter Steve Jobs!

2010 l'année de la iF1 ?


----------



## melaure (17 Octobre 2008)

Je n´ai pas pu voir le dernier grand prix, mais de loin (les Açores), j´ai l´impression que la FIA a décidé depuis longtemps qui devait être champion et que les pilotes ne devaient être que des conducteurs de taxis.

Mais quelle honte a la mémoire de pilotes comme Senna de transformer les pilotes en simple décoration de voiture. Autant mettre des F1 téléccommandées depuis les stands si le Fighting Spirit doit disparaitre. 

La F1 avec 20 Prosts en pistes, ça va être chiant ! Moi je ne veux voir que des Mansell !!!

On critique Hamilton parce qu´il a grandi chez McLaren, mais ce sont les autres qui sont qualibrés comme des frittes et donnent une F1 insipide. De la baguarre bon sang ou la formule 1 devriendra la ligue 1 française de foot !!!


----------



## Trompe la Mort (17 Octobre 2008)

Lu sur le site de l'Équipe, deux déclarations de Gerhard Berger, le directeur de Toro Rosso :

- Bourdais est en tête de liste pour l'an prochain, mais la décision ne sera prise qu'en fin de saison. Ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'ils le prendront faute de mieux, s'il reste en F1 ? Ça m'étonnerait pas que Peugeot lui fasse les yeux doux pour un baquet en 908 ou alors c'est Olivier Panis son contact ? En tout cas, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que Berger ne le retient pas de force.

- Il (Berger) se félicite de l'arrivée d'un moteur unique en 2010. Quelqu'un devrait lui expliquer la différence entre son écurie et Red Bull pour qu'il prenne la mesure de ce qu'il vient de dire. Je vote NON pour que Berger remplace Mosley quand les amateurs de F1 lui auront coupé la tête et mise au bout d'une pique.


----------



## doudou83 (18 Octobre 2008)

GP de Chine : la série des " Q " :love:

*ICI*


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

Le départ demain risque d'être chaud avec Massa juste derrière Hamilton sur la grille...

Les paris sont ouverts sur le nombre de virage qu'attendra Mario Massa pour balancer une coquille rouge sans avoir ramassé la peau de banane laissée par Donkey Hamilton 

[Edité] oui je sais, je n'ai pas mis de "s" à virage... ceratin y verront une faute d'orthographe, d'autre une prédiction!


----------



## doudou83 (18 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Le départ demain risque d'être chaud avec Massa juste derrière Hamilton sur la grille...
> 
> Les paris sont ouverts sur le nombre de virage qu'attendra Mario Massa pour balancer une coquille rouge sans avoir ramassé la peau de banane laissée par Donkey Hamilton
> 
> [Edité] oui je sais, je n'ai pas mis de "s" à virage... ceratin y verront une faute d'orthographe, d'autre une prédiction!



:love:


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Le départ demain risque d'être chaud avec Massa juste derrière Hamilton sur la grille...
> 
> Les paris sont ouverts sur le nombre de virage qu'attendra Mario Massa pour balancer une coquille rouge sans avoir ramassé la peau de banane laissée par Donkey Hamilton
> 
> [Edité] oui je sais, je n'ai pas mis de "s" à virage... ceratin y verront une faute d'orthographe, d'autre une prédiction!



La chance ne peut pas toujours être défavorable à Lewis. Massa n´a pas le même talent et il lui manque la combativité de Kimi. Ce serait un champion sans éclat pour moi.

Et puis la FIA ne va quand même pas pénalise Lewis a chaque grnd prix pour être sur que Ferrari gagne !!! 

Allez Lewis, on compte sur toi pour renvoyer au paddock cette bande de magouilleurs.

Si tu gagnes contre les autres concurrents, plus contre toutes les crasses de la FIA, ton titre pesera bien plus lourd que pas mal d´autres !!!


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et puis la FIA ne va quand même pas pénalise Lewis a chaque grnd prix pour être sur que Ferrari gagne !!!



Surtout que les pauvres doivent l'avoir mauvaise, parce que ça a pas marché terrible ces dernières fois


----------



## Chang (18 Octobre 2008)

J'etais au qualif' cet aprem ... au stand C, ce qui donne un bon point de vue mais c'est quand meme pas l'equivalent du grand stand. Premiere fois que je vois ca, le bruit, la pression du son, la vitesse et surtout les accelerations de fou ...

Suivait la course GP2 Asia Cup qui etait vraiment interessante ... ca bataillait ferme ... por le coup comme quasiment tout le monde etait rentre on a pu y assister depuis le grand stand et c'etait du pur bonheur. Belle vue sur les paddocks, vue d'ensemble sur le circuit etc ... Ca se poussait sur la piste, ca envoyait de la provoc entre voitures et c'etait tres bon a regarder ... En esperant que le PG de F1 soit aussi intense ...

J'ai pris des fotos avec un appareil de naze, j'en posterai si certaines sont utilisables mais sinon je vous epargenrai ... :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (18 Octobre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Le départ demain risque d'être chaud avec Massa juste derrière Hamilton sur la grille...


Moi je dirais plutôt que çà va être chaud entre Lewis et Kimi. Ce dernier étant un spécialiste des bons départs, placé en 1ère ligne, et prêt à aider son écurie, notre énervé britannique va devoir être moins "enthousiaste" qu'au Japon. Parce que cette fois Kimi pourrait ne pas chercher à éviter l'accrochage... Alors soit il est devant, et peut tenter de s'échapper (ce qu'il réussirait surement, la Ferrari ayant à priori besoin de quelques tours pour chauffer ses pneus), soit Kimi est devant ou à sa hauteur, et il ferait mieux de ne pas tenter le diable.

Melaure je suis d'accord avec toi que la FIA est pro-Ferrari et s'arrange pour que Massa récupère des points, mais les erreurs de Lewis ne sont imputables qu'à lui. Personnellement, j'ai approuvé les sanctions qui l'ont frappé, ils les a cherché. Pour moi l'accident de Montréal est un exemple flagrant de son comportement en piste (et que les autres pilotes lui reprochent, çà gronde de partout), où il "oublie" les autres concurrents. Il était ailleurs, et ne faisait pas attention à son environnement.
En revanche, la pénalité de Bourdais (totalement injuste) qui fait gagner une place à Massa, ou l'amende de Valence, au lieu d'une pénalité en temps (comme pour les autres pilotes dans le même cas), qui permet une fois de plus au brésilien de récupérer des points, voilà la vraie tricherie.

Hamilton, mérite son titre, au vu des courses qu'il a produites cette année. Mais çà ne m'empêche pas de penser que si on ne le rappelle pas à l'ordre de manière sévère pour qu'il apprenne à conduire en tenant compte des autres, il amènera de gros dégats. J'aimerais rappeler aussi que tout le monde n'est pas anti-Hamilton sur les circuits. L'année dernière, alors qu'il était hors course, après un aqua planning (et il avait pas été le seul), une grue l'avait sorti et il avait pu reprendre la course. Pourtant il n'était pas dans une position spécialement "délicate" pour les autres concurrents, puisqu'il était tout au fond contre les pneus. Ce jour là j'avais trouvé qu'il avait été nettement favorisé. Bon d'accord c'est rare.


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> L'année dernière, alors qu'il était hors course, après un aqua planning (et il avait pas été le seul), une grue l'avait sorti et il avait pu reprendre la course. Pourtant il n'était pas dans une position spécialement "délicate" pour les autres concurrents, puisqu'il était tout au fond contre les pneus. Ce jour là j'avais trouvé qu'il avait été nettement favorisé. Bon d'accord c'est rare.



En effet tellement rare qu'on ne s'en souvient pas. Mais tu soulève un autre point du règlement qui est délirant : a partir du moment ou la voiture est OK, les commissaires devraient pouvoir la pousser pour que le pilote reparte comme en champcar/indycart. Ca se serait bon pour la course !


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2008)

1. Lewis Hamilton (GB), McLaren-Mercedes. 2. Felipe Massa (Bré), Ferrari. 3. Kimi Räikkönen (Fin), Ferrari. 4. Fernando Alonso (Esp), Renault. 5. Nick Heidfeld (All), BMW-Sauber. 6. Robert Kubica (Pol), BMW-Sauber. 7. Timo Glock (All), Toyota. 8. Nelson Piquet (Bré), Renault.

Hamilton compte sept points d'avance sur Massa alors qu'il ne reste qu'une course à disputer: le GP du Brésil.

Raikkonnen a ralenti pour laisser passer Massa. Evidemment personne ne dira rien  Pauvre Bourdais, une fois de plus il s'est fait coincer au premier virage, par Trulli, cette fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Raikkonnen a ralenti pour laisser passer Massa. Evidemment personne ne dira rien



Pour que quelqu'un puisse dire quelque chose, il faudrait prouver que l'écurie le lui a imposé contre son gré, or là, il n'est même pas probable que ça soit le cas !

Je suis loin d'être un fan de Ferrari, j'aime bien Hamilton (à propos duquel, je pense que son niveau de pilotage à tendance à faire oublier un peu vite qu'il n'est quand même encore qu'un débutant, ce qui explique qu'il fasse encore des erreurs de débutants, comme la semaine passée ), mais faut pas pousser, là, Kimi à rendu à Massa sa pièce de l'an passé, c'est la moindre des choses entre deux équipiers dont un seul peut encore prétendre au titre ! :mouais::hein:


----------



## doudou83 (19 Octobre 2008)

Hamilton a tourné comme un métronome ! belle course pour lui et victoire largement méritée mais à par cela GP assez chiant à mon avis . bon,mes chouchous font 5 et 6 et ce pauvre Bourdais...... franchement pas de bol ! Cela reste ouvert pour le titre mais franchement j'espère que Lewis sera sacré ! les rouges ne le méritent pas ......


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hamilton a tourné comme un métronome ! belle course pour lui et victoire largement méritée mais à par cela GP assez chiant à mon avis . bon,mes chouchous font 5 et 6 et ce pauvre Bourdais...... franchement pas de bol ! Cela reste ouvert pour le titre mais franchement j'espère que Lewis sera sacré ! les rouges ne le méritent pas ......



C'est bien vrai tout cela.

C'est surtout que Kimi a presque du s'arrêter pour Massa. Le brésilien n'est pas dans le rythme des deux autres.

Un exploit de Kubica aurait pu faire un dernier grand prix sympa, mais bon il faut partir devant 

Dommage pour Sébastien. Et encore malchance pour Kova. Dur d'aider son équipe en ce moment ...

Et Renault en forme. Ca va être plus dur pour BMW l'an prochain


----------



## marcelpahud (19 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et Renault en forme. Ca va être plus dur pour BMW l'an prochain



Mais ça laisse présager d'un championnat avec 4 forces en présence l'an prochain !! 

Course chiant à part ça... dire que si Hamilton n'avait pas été déclassé en Belgique et Bourdais au Japon, on n'en serait pas là...  Mais avec des si.... Comme tu disais, si Hamilton gagne, il l'aura non seulement fait face à Ferrari mais aussi face à la FIA...


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Mais ça laisse présager d'un championnat avec 4 forces en présence l'an prochain !!
> 
> Course chiant à part ça... dire que si Hamilton n'avait pas été déclassé en Belgique et Bourdais au Japon, on n'en serait pas là...  Mais avec des si.... Comme tu disais, si Hamilton gagne, il l'aura non seulement fait face à Ferrari mais aussi face à la FIA...



C'est clair.

Quand à prévoir si on aura vraiment 4 équipes au coude à coude, ce n'est pas simple. Souvent les débuts de saison ne ressemblent pas à la fin de la saison précédente. Une écurie se révèle dans les 4/5 derniers grands prix et la saison suivante c'est le trou au début ...


----------



## Hurrican (19 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est surtout que Kimi a presque du s'arrêter pour Massa. Le brésilien n'est pas dans le rythme des deux autres.


Cà c'est bien vrai ! 
Et ce faux cul de Massa qui ose avancer devant les caméras, "j'ai fait mon meilleur tour à ce moment là et j'ai réussi à le doubler".    Kimi lui, pas de langue de bois, il a dit qu'il n'avait plus aucune chance au championnat et qu'il avait fait ce qui était bon pour son équipe et son équipier qui lui pouvait encore prétendre au titre.Alors qu'en pneus tendres, Kimi avait des chances fasse à Hamilton (la Mclaren semblait moins bien marcher), il a presque d'un seul coup tourné 1 seconde moins vite au tour, et pourtant Massa n'arrivait pas à le recoller. :rateau:
Si Renault avait prévenu Alonso plus tôt, il aurait sûrement mis la pression sur les Ferrari, et çà aurait pu être amusant comme fin de course. Mais là, Kimi a juste eu à rattraper Massa. 
 Deux tours de plus et il était obligé de le redépasser !


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Si Renault avait prévenu Alonso plus tôt, il aurait sûrement mis la pression sur les Ferrari, et çà aurait pu être amusant comme fin de course. Mais là, Kimi a juste eu à rattraper Massa.
> Deux tours de plus et il était obligé de le redépasser !



J'ai l'impression qu'Alonso ne voulait surtout pas géner Massa. Du coup il s'est moins battu pour le rattraper et quand Kimi était 3eme c'était trop tard. Sinon il aurait pu se battre avec lui pour le podium ...


----------



## JulienRkt (19 Octobre 2008)

Je n'aime pas Hamilton, ça je le dit haut et fort, mais j'espère qu'il va être champion ! 

Pourquoi ?

Parce qu'il a fait des courses magnifiques dans la saison, et malgré ses énormes bourdes comme au Canada (une énorme co**erie oui !!  ) et bien je suis obligé d'admettre que je trouve plus normal qu'il soit champion que Massa... Je sais pas, je ne me l'explique même pas... :mouais:


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Je n'aime pas Hamilton, ça je le dit haut et fort, mais j'espère qu'il va être champion !
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Parce qu'il a fait des courses magnifiques dans la saison, et malgré ses énormes bourdes comme au Canada (une énorme co**erie oui !!  ) et bien je suis obligé d'admettre que je trouve plus normal qu'il soit champion que Massa... Je sais pas, je ne me l'explique même pas... :mouais:



J'oublierais pas le GP de Grande Bretagne. On aurait dit qu'il avait un OffShore pendant que les autres ramaient !


----------



## Hurrican (19 Octobre 2008)

N'oublies pas que la scuderia avait laissé Kimi en piste avec ses pneus usés au 2ème relais... Sinon, une fois les nouveaux pneus montés c'était un hydravion (d'ailleurs c'est lui qui a le meilleur tour).


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> N'oublies pas que la scuderia avait laissé Kimi en piste avec ses pneus usés au 2ème relais... Sinon, une fois les nouveaux pneus montés c'était un hydravion (d'ailleurs c'est lui qui a le meilleur tour).



Oui mais faire 10 tours à fond sur un GP et le reste au ralenti, ce n'est pas une bonne tactique. Ca ne veut rien tout ces tours les plus rapides, si à la fin sur l'ensemble du grand prix tu arrives derrière. On s'extasie sur un truc un peu bidon ...

Prend un coureur de 5000 m, fais lui faire les deux/trois premiers 400 mètres en 40 s, tu vas voir son temps final, s'il arrive vivant ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Prend un coureur de 5000 m, fais lui faire les deux/trois premiers 400 mètres en 40 s, tu vas voir son temps final, s'il arrive vivant ...



C'est quoi, ce "si" là ? déjà, *un* 400 m en 40 s, il serait mort avant d'arriver au bout !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Je ne vois même pas l'intérêt de relever cette énième connerie&#8230;


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je ne vois même pas l'intérêt de relever cette énième connerie



Si tu n'as pas compris, je ne peux rien pour toi


----------



## JulienRkt (19 Octobre 2008)

Je pense qu'il a compris 


Enfin, j'espère  

Rappel: le record du monde du 400m est de 43s...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est que je déteste autant melaure qu'il déteste les ferrari&#8230; Sauf que moi, je sais de quoi je parle


----------



## JulienRkt (19 Octobre 2008)

C'est plus clair maintenant 

De toute façon Melaure, de par sa nature anti-ferrariste, n'est pas très fréquentable...


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> C'est plus clair maintenant
> 
> De toute façon Melaure, de par sa nature anti-ferrariste, n'est pas très fréquentable...



Ca montre bien comment Ferrari a noyauté du monde y compris ici   

Ce sont plutôt les pro-ferraristes qui sont peu crédible. Moi j'aime toutes les autres équipes


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Octobre 2008)

Désolé, jai eu le flemme de chercher dans cette discussion (140 pages quand même) sil y a une réponse à cette question :

Il y a quelques mois jai lu sur le Ouèbe quun grand prix de F1 en Corée était en projet. Information exacte ?


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Désolé, jai eu le flemme de chercher dans cette discussion (140 pages quand même) sil y a une réponse à cette question :
> 
> Il y a quelques mois jai lu sur le Ouèbe quun grand prix de F1 en Corée était en projet. Information exacte ?



Ce ne serait pas étonnant, la FIA cible l'Asie à fond ... Ici ç'est chaud. Plus de Québec, plus de France ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas étonnant, la FIA cible l'Asie à fond ... Ici ç'est chaud. Plus de Québec, plus de France ...


Oups en projet *pour 2010* jai oublié de le préciser :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Octobre 2008)

bon bah je suis plus que ferrariste , je suis massiste! :rateau:
mais là .. ça semble cuit .. quelle foutue équipe pas foutue de lui épargner les incidents !! ah lalalala ferrari et todt ... c'était mieux avant!:rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (21 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Désolé, jai eu le flemme de chercher dans cette discussion (140 pages quand même) sil y a une réponse à cette question :
> 
> Il y a quelques mois jai lu sur le Ouèbe quun grand prix de F1 en Corée était en projet. Information exacte ?



Oui tu as raison et peut être en nocturne comme le désire Bernie !!!  
*ICI*


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui tu as raison et peut être en nocturne comme le désire Bernie !!!
> *ICI*





> Bernie Ecclestone a également affirmé qu'il était important pour les pays asiatiques de proposer des courses nocturnes, afin de renforcer l'auditoire sur les télévisions européennes.



Et aussi (surtout) important pour Bernie, afin de renforcer les royalties qu'il va réclamer aux dites télévisions pour qu'elles puissent passer ces grands prix aux heures de grande écoute


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui tu as raison et peut être en nocturne comme le désire Bernie !!!
> *ICI*



Vu que les américains ne regardent pas la F1, il s'est dit qu'il valait mieux ne pas se lever trop tôt en Angleterre ... Comme ça c'est à une heure acceptable en Europe et en Asie ...


----------



## Hurrican (21 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui mais faire 10 tours à fond sur un GP et le reste au ralenti, ce n'est pas une bonne tactique.


Kimi au ralenti ? 
Quand son moteur fume ou quand il doit attendre Massa , oui. 
Le hic étant que les Ferrari ont du mal à mettre leurs pneus en température, ce qui implique des temps moins bons sur les premiers tours d'un train. Cà c'est encore bien vu ce week-end ou Hamilton s'envolait sur 3-4 tours, puis Kimi tenait le rythme, voire grapillait.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir

quelle ironie de l'histoire ce championnat, je viens de voir la derniere course en rediff

hamilton se retrouve avec 7 points d'avance avant le dernier GP
exactement comme l'an dernier avant de perdre contre raikkonen l'an passe

gros suspense encore cette année

c'est bien, renault revient dans la bataille, avec bmw, ca fera un beau championnat l'année prochaine avec 4 grands constructeurs


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> quelle ironie de l'histoire ce championnat, je viens de voir la derniere course en rediff
> 
> ...



Un moment dans la saison j'ai cru que Toyota allait bien, et puis ... non ...


----------



## marcelpahud (21 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un moment dans la saison j'ai cru que Toyota allait bien, et puis ... non ...



Bah, ça sera quand même le deuxième meilleur résultat de leur histoire (après 2005 où ils ont terminé 4ème avec 88 points)... c'est déjà ça... Mais c'est vrai que Renault a bien relevé la barre !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un moment dans la saison j'ai cru que Toyota allait bien, et puis ... non ...


Une saison, disons, honorable

Par contre, je lis le classement dans un autre onglet, cette année Williams est dans les choux : 26 points :casse:


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Une saison, disons, honorable
> 
> Par contre, je lis le classement dans un autre onglet, cette année Williams est dans les choux : 26 points :casse:



Surtout qu'ils font de la pub pour leurs produits sur une chaine ventant leur nombre de titres et de victoires en F1. Ils auraient pu attendre d'aller mieux


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Octobre 2008)

En 2009, le dernier GP de la saison aura lieu à Abou Dabi (lire *ici*). Je me demande combien lémirat a déboursé pour accueillir un GP de formule 1 :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> En 2009, le dernier GP de la saison aura lieu à Abou Dabi (lire *ici*). Je me demande combien lémirat a déboursé pour accueillir un GP de formule 1 :mouais:



Ce n'est pas un problème pour eux !  l'émirat voulait juste se faire plaisir...:love:

sinon voici quelques pistes pour la réduction des coûts pour 2009 2010 
*ICI*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

l'article du lien a dit:
			
		

> le système de récupération de l&#8217;énergie cinétique



Ils vont mettre un élastique activé au freinage, et qui va seconder le moteur à la ré-accélération ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> En 2009, le dernier GP de la saison aura lieu à Abou Dabi (lire *ici*). Je me demande combien lémirat a déboursé pour accueillir un GP de formule 1 :mouais:



il y avait recemment un article suite au GP de singapour expliquant que toutes les recentes villes qui ont investi pour construire une piste et accueillir un GP ont recupere jusqu'a plus 10 fois la mise pour certains


a ce jour, si mes souvenirs sont bons, Monaco, Bahrein et Singapour sont parmi les plus rentables

encore faut il savoir comment faire venir les gens, et avoir les infrastructures hotelieres, touristiques etc

on comprend le flop de magny court

mais bon, investir 200 millions de dollars et recuperer 10 fois la mise des le 1er GP, c'est rentable

on comprend pour lagardere presente un projet a cote d'eurodisney


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un moment dans la saison j'ai cru que Toyota allait bien, et puis ... non ...



c'est encore une jeune equipe par rapport au reste du plateau

mais c'est bon signe, ils vont progresser

moi j'avais jamais vu autant de moteurs claquer chez ferrari que cette année

depuis que le trio brawn, todt, schumacher n'est plus aux commandes, c'est la debacle

rien que la strategie de course en a pris un coup

et que dire des ravitaillements... :rose:


mais bon, tout est possible en F1, les saisons precedentes nous l'ont prouve !

j'imagine que si Hamilton finit encore 2e du championnat et que McLaren ne gagne pas le titre constructeur, Ron Dennis va sacrement faire la gueule


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> on comprend le flop de magny court



Ca fait parti de ces projets né de l'amitié avec le président de l'époque. Le fait que ce soit rentable, bien plaçé ou efficace n'a pas été pris en compte.

Fallait bien qu'un jour ça arrive.


----------



## Hurrican (22 Octobre 2008)

Et si Hamilton voyait encore le titre lui passer sous le nez... 

Lisez un peu ceci.

Il a été relativement épargné par les soucis techniques cette année, contrairement à ces adversaires et son équipier. Mais le dernier GP pourrait lui être fatal, s'il ne termine pas pour cause de casse moteur. 
Alors ? Vont t'ils lui changer, sachant qu'il perdra 10 places mais qu'il a les moyens de remonter jusqu'à la 5ème position en partant entre la 11ème et 13ème place (m'étonnerait qu'il soit pas dans le top 3 aux qualifs, mais sait t'on jamais). 
Ou l'écurie McLaren va t'elle prendre le risque de le laisser courir avec son moteur de Chine quitte à le "sous-motoriser" pour la course, tant qu'il ne descend pas plus loin que la 5ème place ?
Remarquez, que Ferrari ayant fait tellement de bourdes cette année (techniques avec le montage en retard des pneus sur la voiture de Kimi par exemple, et stratégiques avec l'exemple frappant du GP de Silverstone où ils pensent qu'il ne pleuvra plus et relancent leurs voitures avec des pneus intermédiaires usés), McLaren pourrait bien décider de les copier lors du dernier GP.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca fait parti de ces projets né de l'amitié avec le président de l'époque. Le fait que ce soit rentable, bien plaçé ou efficace n'a pas été pris en compte.
> 
> Fallait bien qu'un jour ça arrive.



ohh a priori Arnaud va gagner si son ami parle a Bernie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et si Hamilton voyait encore le titre lui passer sous le nez...
> 
> Lisez un peu ceci.
> 
> ...



a mon avis McLaren ne prendra pas de risque, il vont surement lui changer le moteur, meme en partant de plus loin dans la grille, il remontera dans les points plutot que de cramer un moteur

mais bon, une petite crevaison, un drive through, un stop and go et hop, a Massa le titre 

la, ce serait vraiment mais alors vraiment de la malchance

en tout cas, 2 saisons en F1, et 2 fois il se bat pour le titre, c'est pas mal pour un rookie, on peut pas en dire de meme de la part des fils d'anciens champions 


pour parler d'autre chose, je suis etonne que Max "Adolf" Mosley soit toujours la...


----------



## Hurrican (22 Octobre 2008)

Bah, tu sais, ceux qui ont le pouvoir (et l'argent) font ce qu'ils veulent. On appelle çà la démocratie moderne.


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2008)

Un moteur neuf peut aussi lâcher pendant la course, voir au début. Celui qu'il a est rodé en quelque sorte ... Choix difficile.

J'ai quand même du mal à croire qu'ils vont faire ça. Enfin pour l'instant ce sont surtout les journalistes qui font mousser ça, histoire de mettre du suspens ... Ils ne manquent rien, ceux-là !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

dans tous les cas ils vont vendre du papier...


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> en tout cas, 2 saisons en F1, et 2 fois il se bat pour le titre, c'est pas mal pour un rookie, on peut pas en dire de meme de la part des fils d'anciens champions



Oui, mais eux ont été champions.
Attendons que ce soit son tour pour dire ça


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

si tu as bien compris je parlais de piquet et rosberg

soit disant annonces comme des revelations...

parfois il est bon de n'etre le fils de personne de connu

piquet, renault va sans doute le virer


----------



## Hurrican (22 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai quand même du mal à croire qu'ils vont faire ça. Enfin pour l'instant ce sont surtout les journalistes qui font mousser ça, histoire de mettre du suspens ... Ils ne manquent rien, ceux-là !



Ça fait quand même 2 GP que le moteur de Heikki a des ennuis. Çà ce sont des faits, pas des rumeurs journalistiques. A l'instar du coulage de bielle de Massa en Hongrie, suivi du même problème pour Kimi à Valence. Une mauvaise série de pièce, et vlan... 
A moins que Dennis réussisse à faire changer le moteur sans que personne ne s'en aperçoive.  Cà m'étonnerait pas qu'ils aient déjà envisagé cette possibilité.


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> si tu as bien compris je parlais de piquet et rosberg
> 
> soit disant annonces comme des revelations...
> 
> ...



Tu ne parlais pas d'Hamilton ? :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (23 Octobre 2008)

*Seb BOURDAIS* s'impatiente !
*ICI*


----------



## AppleGold (23 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Seb BOURDAIS* s'impatiente !
> *ICI*



Le moins que lui puisse dire c'est qu'il ne pratique pas la langue de bois le Seb ...


----------



## JulienRkt (23 Octobre 2008)

Ah ça, il l'ouvre bien en grand format 

D'ailleurs peut-être un peu trop ? :mouais:


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Une des saisons les plus pourries de ma carrière...
Warch dedans


----------



## AppleGold (23 Octobre 2008)

naruto95 a dit:


> si tu as bien compris je parlais de piquet et rosberg
> 
> soit disant annonces comme des revelations...
> 
> ...



Pourtant Hamilton peut facilement être assimilé à ces deux là. Certes, il n'a pas de papa champion mais il a été élevé la dedans car ces parents sont des amis de longue date de Ron Denis et Hamilton dans ces premières interviews disait à qui voulait l'entendre que depuis qu'il marchait à peine, il disait à ce cher Ron qu'il voulait devenir pilote de F1...

Autant dire qu'il a eu le même parcours "doré" que les pilotes qui ont déjà un "nom". (sans les inconvénients de devoir se "faire un prénom")


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Une des saisons les plus pourries de ma carrière...
> Warch dedans



Tout cela ne veut pas dire qu'aucune autre écurie de F1 ne lui a proposé de volant?


----------



## AppleGold (23 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tout cela ne veut pas dire qu'aucune autre écurie de F1 ne lui a proposé de volant?



Ben si je comprend bien ce qu'il dit, il a des propositions mais pas en F1 !


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

En gros, c'est ça oui.
Espérons (pour lui) qu'ils renouvellent son contrat avant qu'il accepte un contrat pour faire de l'auto-cross


----------



## Chang (25 Octobre 2008)

Shanghai c'etait assez decevant au niveau de la course ... pas vraiment de changement ... a part kubica qui a gagne pas mal de place, pas grand chose d'excitant, et encore, ca s'est joue dans les stands ...

Au moins le GP2 etait sympa depuis la grande tribune.

A refaire, oui, mais depuis la grande tribune, ... et a condition que ca se bataille un peu plus avant ...


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Shanghai c'etait assez decevant au niveau de la course ... pas vraiment de changement ... a part kubica qui a gagne pas mal de place, pas grand chose d'excitant, et encore, ca s'est joue dans les stands ...



Et une course en ovale ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et une course en ovale ???



Trop compliqué, à partir de 2015, les circuits de F1 seront constitués d'une unique ligne droite de 320 Km de long, et basta.

La F1 coûte trop cher, avec ça, moteur unique, chassis unique, on supprime la direction sur les voitures, on met une coque standard sur toutes les voitures, mais dans un premier temps, on laissera quand même les écuries choisir la couleur, avant d'imposer une teinte standardisée (réduction d'échelle sur les prix de la peinture).

Par contre, les équipes pourront continuer à choisir la couleur de leurs combinaisons uniques et de leurs casques uniques, car il faut bien que la F1 demeure le laboratoire de pointe de l'innovation automobile !


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Trop compliqué, à partir de 2015, les circuits de F1 seront constitués d'une unique ligne droite de 320 Km de long, et basta.
> 
> La F1 coûte trop cher, avec ça, moteur unique, chassis unique, on supprime la direction sur les voitures, on met une coque standard sur toutes les voitures, mais dans un premier temps, on laissera quand même les écuries choisir la couleur, avant d'imposer une teinte standardisée (réduction d'échelle sur les prix de la peinture).
> 
> Par contre, les équipes pourront continuer à choisir la couleur de leurs combinaisons uniques et de leurs casques uniques, car il faut bien que la F1 demeure le laboratoire de pointe de l'innovation automobile !



ils devraient le faire sur "vroom" et un vieille amiga. On est bien dans l'ere du tout numerique ... pourquoi pas la F1


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Trop compliqué, à partir de 2015, les circuits de F1 seront constitués d'une unique ligne droite de 320 Km de long, et basta.



Ca c'est que voulait Prost, mais uniquement pas temps ensoleillé et sec !


----------



## Trompe la Mort (25 Octobre 2008)

Voici à quoi ressemblera la F1 à chassis et moteur unique de 2011 :






Évidemment, ce n'est qu'un prototype, et l'ajout d'une remorque pour transporter l'essence et supprimer les ravitaillements est à l'étude.


----------



## Hurrican (25 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Trop compliqué, à partir de 2015, les circuits de F1 seront constitués d'une unique ligne droite de 320 Km de long, et basta.


T'es fou ? 
Construire une ligne droite de 320km va revenir à une fortune ! 
Non, ils utiliseront les pistes *civiles* des aéroports de quelques pays "pétroliers" et fortunés, qui bloqueront le traffic le temps du GP. A chaque bout de piste ils emprunteront le runway servant de pit-lane pour revenir à l'autre bout de la piste (à vitesse limitée bien sûr) et pouvoir s'élancer à nouveau. 
Les écuries devront utiliser une voiture de série standard (une 207 groupe A par exemple), qu'elles auront le droit de préparer aérodynamiquement chez Norauto, toute pièce en provenance d'un autre magasin impliquant de lourdes amendes, voir la disqualification immédiate pour la saison s'ils sont pris à se fournir chez Stand21.
Chaque moteur devra être capable de faire 3 saisons d'affilée, et devra donc être limité à 4000 tours/mn pour éviter les casses.
Il n'est pas exclu de mettre une chicane provisoire au milieu de la piste pour augmenter le spectacle.
L'innovation n'a pas été oubliée puisque chaque équipe aura la possibilité de peindre sa voiture selon les techniques, et les couleurs qu'elle désire. Il sera même possible de changer de décoration à tout moment !
Chaque victoire se verra récompensée par un bon d'achat de 500 valable dans tous les Norauto, ce qui permettra à l'équipe de surequiper sa voiture (ils pourront même customiser le bolide !).

Bien entendu, compte tenu du coût engendré par une telle organisation, chaque écurie devra verser une obole "symbolique" de 10 millions de $ à Bernie pour participer à une saison, et 1 million par voiture et GP couru. Chaque organisateur de GP devra pour accueillir ce "grand spectacle", verser également 10 milllions de $ à Bernie, et chaque télévision désirant retransmettre sera prélevée de son $/Spectacteur règlementaire par week-end de GP. 
Quant à nous, nous devrons bien évidemment avoir loué le décodeur spécial à 10/mois à la Bernie Ponction&Co society, sans oublier de verser les 5 par GP, pour pouvoir regarder les 1h30 mn de course entrecoupés de quelques pages de publicités (pas plus d'1h nous promet t'on).

Décidément on n'arrête pas le progrès ! :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Octobre 2008)

*Apparemment il y aura un GP en Inde en 2011 (lien en anglais)*


----------



## AppleGold (27 Octobre 2008)

Ferrari menace d'abandonner la F1 si les moteurs devaient être standardisés.

Certes ce genre de menaces n'est pas une nouveauté dans le monde merveilleux de Bernie mais c'est rassurant pour l'avenir du spectacle et espérons que la Scuderia soit suivie par les autres.

Il est vrai qu'on peut trouver un peu indécent le coût de développement d'une F1(mis à coté des licenciements qui vont être opéré chez certaines marques par exemple, bien que c'est un support publicitaire pas vraiment comme les autres et un formidable vecteur d'innovations) mais personnellement je suis plus dérangé par le coût d'accueil d'un GP comparé au niveau de vie moyen dans certains pays visités (la Chine pour ne citer qu'elle mais il y en a d'autre :mouais: )


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Ferrari menace d'abandonner la F1 si les moteurs devaient être standardisés.



La F1 sans Ferrari ? La F1 est sauvée !!! Hourrah !!!   

Standardisons les moteurs, vite !!!


----------



## AppleGold (27 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> La F1 sans Ferrari ? La F1 est sauvée !!! Hourrah !!!
> 
> Standardisons les moteurs, vite !!!



Arff .. encore un supporter de Renault :mouais::sleep:


----------



## JulienRkt (27 Octobre 2008)

Pire ! ... un supporter d'Hamilton ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Non non. Juste un monomaniaque bruyant&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Ferrari menace d'abandonner la F1 si les moteurs devaient être standardisés.
> 
> Certes ce genre de menaces n'est pas une nouveauté dans le monde merveilleux de Bernie mais c'est rassurant pour l'avenir du spectacle et espérons que la Scuderia soit suivie par les autres.
> 
> Il est vrai qu'on peut trouver un peu indécent le coût de développement d'une F1(mis à coté des licenciements qui vont être opéré chez certaines marques par exemple, bien que c'est un support publicitaire pas vraiment comme les autres et un formidable vecteur d'innovations) mais personnellement je suis plus dérangé par le coût d'accueil d'un GP comparé au niveau de vie moyen dans certains pays visités (la Chine pour ne citer qu'elle mais il y en a d'autre :mouais: )



A noter que pour réduire les couts de la F1, il y aurait déjà un poste où faire des économies importantes, bien l'équivalent du budget de deux ou trois écuries de pointe : couper les vivres à Bernie diviserait bien les dépenses par deux ou trois, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...couper les vivres à Bernie diviserait bien les dépenses par deux ou trois, nan ? :rateau:...


Au moins ! :love:

Moteur unique...  
Si l'argent n'est pas investi dans le moteur, ce sera dans la soufflerie, puis dans autre chose, les matériaux, etc... C'est juste un déplacement de la masse d'investissement. Le raisonnement de Mosley &Co ne tient pas debout.

La limitation des budgets, même si elle n'est pas simple à mettre en oeuvre, reste quand même la seule solution. 
Parce que les solutions tout unique, si elles permettent de limiter le budget (à l'exception des salaires), suppriment en contrepartie, toute innovation. L'innovation qui est le moteur de la F1 depuis toujours.
Plus d'innovation, plus de F1. Cà fusionnera avec le ChampCar, dans quelques années, et les constructeurs risquent fort alors de monter leur propre championnat parallèle, comme ils l'avaient prévus il y a quelques temps, ou de se diriger vers des formules genre DTM.
Ils sont en train de tuer la F1.


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2008)

La F1 est un banc de test. Si le ChampCar remplace la F1, je signe de suite. Au moins, ce sera le grand retour du sport !!!


----------



## AppleGold (28 Octobre 2008)

Et voilà que Max s'est empressé de répondre à Ferrari que le moteur standard n'est qu'une possibilité entre trois.

L'autre proposition me parait plus intéressante ... Elle permettrait justement à des équipes "pauvres"  de poursuivre ou arriver en F1 ... Par contre cette proposition est très hypocrite car elle ne réduirait en rien le coût de la F1 mais plutôt celui de la production de moteur pour les petites équipes ..

Par contre, rien dans le communiqué au sujet des droits d'entrée au championnat par exemple ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> La F1 est un banc de test. Si le ChampCar remplace la F1, je signe de suite. Au moins, ce sera le grand retour du sport !!!


Tu cherches vraiment à foutre le bordel ou quoi ?

Mais va ouvrir un fil sur le champcar et fous nous la paix, merde !!


----------



## Alex666 (28 Octobre 2008)

FERRARI OWN ZE WORLD OF ZE F1 FUCK BERNIE 1337 POWA :rateau::rateau:

savent plus quoi faire comme effet d'annonce à 2 balles pour qu'on s'intéresse à eux...


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu cherches vraiment à foutre le bordel ou quoi ?
> 
> Mais va ouvrir un fil sur le champcar et fous nous la paix, merde !!


Ahhh une vérité ! Ca fait du bien !


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2008)

Je crois pas que je puisse mettre le bazard autre que Bernie et Ferrari    

Et dès que BackCat+ Satellite me fourni ESPN, pas de soucis. En attendant, je n'ai que la F1 à me mettre sous la dent :rose:

Go, Lewis, Go !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Je suis fondamentalement d'accord avec toi. Le problème que tu me poses c'est que globalement dans ce fil nous AIMONS la F1. Et que ton discours correspond à celui d'un PCuser qui tollerait sur un forum mac en disant continuellement que le mac, c'est de la merde et qu'il préfère les PC.
C'est continuellement la même chose, et c'est plus que chiant.
Et je ne parle même pas du fait qu'accessoirement, moi j'aime ce que fait la scuderia&#8230;


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et je ne parle même pas du fait qu'accessoirement, moi j'aime ce que fait la scuderia



Aucun soucis avec ça, on a chacun ses goûts. Et puis les supporters de Ferrari sont les plus nombreux, on ne peut pas avoir un sujet sur la F1 sans au moins un représentant  Je ne te le reproche point.

Mais vous ne pouvez pas me reprocher de défendre le ChampCar quand dans le message précédent on sabre cette discipline qui est très bien. Il faut arrêter d'être hautain et condescendant vis à vis des autres disciplines que la F1.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Mais purée !!!! Le sujet n'est JUSTE PAS le champcar !! Et justement, je ne parle pas de mon intérêt pour la scuderia !!!! Je me fiche d'être du côté où les supporters sont les plus nombreux ! Je te demande d'arrêter de nous bassiner avec le champcar. C'est tout.

Rien ne t'interdit d'en parler&#8230; ailleurs.

Ouvre un fil sur le champcar et va le faire vivre si c'est si formidable ! Et tu verras comment tu pourras gérer les trolls qui viendront t'emmerder avec la F1. De temps en temps, mets toi de l'autre côté de la barrière. Du troll au trollé&#8230; Tu vas voir, c'est édifiant.


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2008)

Tu es gonflé, je n'en parlais plus depuis un moment, ce n'est pas moi qui est relançé cette comparaison F1/discipline_dont_je_n'écris_plus_le_nom.

Trop facile de me mettre le chapeau 



Hurrican a dit:


> L'innovation qui est le moteur de la F1 depuis toujours.
> Plus d'innovation, plus de F1. Cà fusionnera avec le XXXXXXXX, dans quelques années, et les constructeurs risquent fort alors de monter leur propre championnat parallèle, comme ils l'avaient prévus il y a quelques temps, ou de se diriger vers des formules genre DTM.


----------



## kasarus (29 Octobre 2008)

Finalement, non, rien.


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2008)

Oui tu as raison, je recentre sur le Grand Prix du Brésil, notre seul intérêt à court terme 

En dehors des gens en pointe, il y a quand même deux écuries qui n'ont pas marqué un seul point cette année.

Je trouve dommage qu'on est pas plus étendu le système des points, genre les 10 premières places. Ca peut stimuler encore plus les petits s'ils arrivent à décrocher quelque chose.


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas distribuer des points aux 20 premiers alors ?  

Non, le système actuel de distribution des points est très bien, malheureusement, les coûts d'inscription notamment sont absolument irréaliste, et ceci handicape les petits privés qui voudraient se lancer dans l'aventure...

Moi j'aimerai une F1 plus karting: 
Plus d'engagés, des manches qualifs de 15 tours (environ hein), puis une finale des "loosers" le dimanche matin, et celle des "winners" le dimanche aprem...
ils ne savaient pas comment remettre du spectacle le vendredi et le samedi matin, je leur en donne... 
Cela nous donnerait les chronos le vendredi soir, manches qualifs le samedi et courses le dimanche...
On attire les spectateurs sur 3 jours à la place de un et demi, on roule plus, il manque plus que les TVs suivent... (et avec ce système, si une chaîne du câble diffuse de la F1 pendant 3 jours, moi je m'abonne direct )


----------



## AppleGold (29 Octobre 2008)

Je partage ton avis JulienRkt sur le coût d'inscription et surtout sur le fait de faire venir les gens sur les 3 jours.
J'ai eu la chance de me rendre à notre GP national il y a quelques années et il est vrai, qu'outre le fait de pouvoir se promener sur (presque) toutes les tribunes les vendredi et samedi, l'intérêt est très limité ... Bien que je ne crache pas sur les formules "promotion" qui de toute façon, n'usent pas beaucoup la piste non plus.
Je me régalais tellement à regarder les vrai séances d'essais avec tous les aléas que celles-ci pouvaient entraîner. 

La chose qui m'avait le plus enchanté cette année là, ce fût d'assister en direct au sacre de Schum :rose:. Bien que je trouve la F1 nettement plus intéressante depuis que l'issue des saisons est plus incertaine.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui tu as raison, je recentre sur le Grand Prix du Brésil, notre seul intérêt à court terme
> 
> En dehors des gens en pointe, il y a quand même deux écuries qui n'ont pas marqué un seul point cette année.
> 
> Je trouve dommage qu'on est pas plus étendu le système des points, genre les 10 premières places. Ca peut stimuler encore plus les petits s'ils arrivent à décrocher quelque chose.



D'habitude, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais là non. Les deux "écuries" qui n'ont pas marqué de points, n'en sont pas (des écuries). Pas plus que Toyota ne l'a été pendant 4 ans. Avoir des voitures en piste pour faire de la figuration est idiot et non spectaculaire. Il vaudrait mieux que les écuries de F1, les vraies, puissent aligner trois voitures en course et ainsi, réellement former leurs pilotes pour qu'ils deviennent des pilotes de pointe.

L'année dernière, je m'étais indigné de l'éventuel sacre du roockie hamiton, qui heureusement, et par pure logique n'a pas eu lieu, parce que ce n'était pas un pilote rapide. Il l'est un peu plus cette année, mais à peine. Sa capacité a gagner un championnat vient de ce que MacLaren écrase le plateau avec sa voiture. 

Ce qui me chagrine, c'est que les règlements successifs ne font que desservir le sport, au profit de la tactique (et je ne parle pas de champcar ou ça en est carrément risible). Les deux pilotes rapides sur le plateau sont Raikkonen et Alonso, mais ils sont dans des écuries qui se sont plantées de stratégie. Pourtant, quelle que soit la voiture, ils resteront les deux pilotes rapides. Et ils le démontrent presque à chaque grand prix.

Bref, je sais ça plaît pas à tout le monde ce que je dis, mais à la différence de beaucoup d'entre vous, j'ai assisté, dans les paddocks, à beaucoup de grand prix.

M'enfin.


----------



## Hurrican (30 Octobre 2008)

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
Kimi et Fernando sont aussi à mes yeux tout en haut de la hiérarchie, mais à la différence de toi, je place Hamilton au même niveau. Il a des défauts, par ailleurs, mais un sacré coup de volant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
> Kimi et Fernando sont aussi à mes yeux tout en haut de la hiérarchie, mais à la différence de toi, je place Hamilton au même niveau. Il a des défauts, par ailleurs, mais un sacré coup de volant.



Et ce ne sont pas les seuls, même si eux seulement disposent de la voiture pour le démontrer !


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Octobre 2008)

Non Hamilton n'est pas au même niveau que Kimi et Fernando.
Non, il n'est pas le plus rapide cette saison, et oui s'il est champion du monde c'est NORMAL.

Pourquoi ?

Quand vous êtes dans le position qui est la sienne, où une équipe de pointe formé de + de 500 bonhommes travaille quasi exclusivement pour vous, où vous n'avez (quasiment) aucun problème technique par rapport à votre coéquipier (qui par ailleurs est plus rapide que vous à la régulière...), et que vous avez un coup de volant correct, oui c'est normal de devenir champion du monde.

Hamilton n'est pas le plus rapide du plateau, c'est une certitude, et ceux qui disent le contraire devraient mettre des lunettes. Les deux meilleurs, ce sont Raikkonen et Alonso. Je dirait même plus, je placerais les 2 pilotes Toro Rosso devant Hamilton et Massa en terme de vitesse pure. 
Massa n'est pas rapide pour un rond, et pour qu'il gagne, il lui faut partir en pole, n'avoir aucun problème, enfin une course parfaite. Hamilton lui est rapide (mais pas TRES rapide), mais il a pour lui la meilleure voiture du plateau, et de très loin. Kubica, est le plus méritant, car il est assez rapide et régulier pour arriver à finir toujours bien placé, même si sa voiture ne lui permet pas de gagner (sauf circonstances exceptionnelles).
Pour finir, je dirais que Bourdais est dans la même position que Kovalainen dans son équipe: rapide, peut être même plus que son coéquipier, mais dans une équipe où il n'y a qu'un seul pilote chéri, et que ce n'est pas vous, c'est vraiment dur d'exister.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

A noter également que la toro rosso est une voiture dont la construction ne convient pas a priori au pilotage de Bourdais.

Je ne suis pas complètement d'accord sur ton analyse. Disons que je suis d'accord à 90% et pas sur ce qui concerne la meilleure voiture du plateau. La ferrari 2008 est une excellente voiture qui a été la meilleure du plateau elle aussi à de nombreuses reprises. Pour moi, Raikkonen est passé à côté de sa saison. Purement et simplement. Il aurait dû être à la place de Massa. La vraie performance de l'année est pour Alonso et Renault (ça me coûte de le dire, je n'aime vraiment pas sa personnalité par moments). Gagner deux courses relevait du miracle pour eux. Quant à Kovailanen, lui, il va faire mal. J'aimerais bien parier quelques bucks sur lui si il peut sortir de la sphère d'influence du roi du marketing et des public relations Hamilton.


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Octobre 2008)

La Ferrari F2008 (c'est son nom j'imagine non ?) est évidemment une excellente voiture...
Mais le fait est que Raikkonen est passé à coté (et pas qu'un peu) de son année, et que Massa n'a pas assez de talent pour faire parler la poudre.
Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le jour où Kovalainen sortira de l'ombre d'Hamilton, et que son écurie fera un peu plus attention à lui, ça fera très très mal.

Je me souviens de ce que m'a dit mon père de retour d'une séance d'essai privé à Barcelone (époque où Alonso était champion):
"Il y a un type, il s'appelle Kovainen, Laikokonen, Kolainen, enfin imprononçable, il a mis une bra**** à l'espagnol ! Un truc correct. C'est simple, Renault a été obligé de lui mettre des pneus neufs, le moteur configuration course et le réservoir vide pour qu'il arrive à se rapprocher à 1 dixième de ce pilote d'essai..."


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2008)

Languille, si on met trois voitures par écuries, il y aura encore moins d'écurie ... c'est quand même dommage non ? J'aimais bien l'époque ou il y en avait 13 

Sinon pour Halmilton, peut-être n'est-ce pas le plus rapide (et encore sous l'eau, franchement, il est dur à battre), mais titrable parce qu'il gère sa saison plus intelligemment. Si vous n'aimez pas l'idée de Hamilton champion, il faut retirer ses 4 titres à Prost, qui lui aussi n'était pas le plus rapide. La tactique "a fond, a fond, a fond", on a vu ce que ça donnait à Avignon  

Donc Kimi ferait mieux d'aller moins vite et de finir toutes ses courses sur le podium s'il veut être devant.


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Octobre 2008)

Hamilton n'est pas le plus rapide sous l'eau.
Revois les qualis de Monza, où dans les mêmes conditions de piste il se prends 2 secondes par Raikkonen qui était déjà mal en point... et alors par Massa et d'autres, j'en parle même pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Noù vous n'avez (quasiment) aucun problème technique par rapport à votre coéquipier (*qui par ailleurs est plus rapide que vous à la régulière*...)



Là, tu pousses le bouchon, Maurice, ça, tu es le seul à l'avoir vu, Kova est vite, mais un cran en dessous d'Hamilton quand même 

Hamilton est bien un pilote rapide, ses poles le démontrent, ce qu'il lui reste à apprendre, c'est les dépassements, c'est par là qu'il pêche encore (ce qui lui vaut en grande partie son "bad feeling" auprès de certains de ses collègues), mais ça n'est que sa seconde saison en F1, on a tendance à l'oublier, ses adversaires directs au championnat en ont tous bien plus que lui derrière eux, et l'expérience qui va avec !

Par contre, cette année,  il a bien enregistré deux des leçons d'Enzo : "Pour finir premier, il faut commencer par finir", et aussi "pour être champion, il faut aussi assurer les points intermédiaires".

Lorsqu'il saura dépasser, ne vous en déplaise, il faudra être fort pour être devant lui, Raikko est trop fantasque, rapide mais pas constant, Alonso reste pour l'instant le seul que je vois à son niveau point de vue vitesse (s'il a la voiture pour), et Fernando, lui, les dépassements, il maitrise 

Vettel et Bourdais, le talent ne manque pas, c'est certain, mais pour pouvoir juger de leur niveau précis, faudrait qu'ils puissent se battre à armes égales, là, leur handicap matériel est trop important pour se faire une idée juste, Mais ces deux là, j'y crois. Quand au "grand Robert", quand sa voiture sera au niveau, faudra pas compter sur lui pour rester derrière.

Non, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait, au niveau "pilotes", pénurie de talents en F1 ces temps ci.

Quant aux écuries, il y aurait une solution, elles peuvent aligner deux ou trois voitures au choix, sachant qu'au championnat "constructeurs", seuls les deux premiers classés par grand prix rapportent des points, si il y en a un troisième dans les points, on décale l'attribution des points restant d'un rang, ce qui permettrait d'avoir plus de voitures au départ, en limitant le handicap de ne pouvoir en aligner que deux pour ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens d'en avoir trois.


----------



## Hurrican (30 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> ...Sinon pour Halmilton, peut-être n'est-ce pas le plus rapide (et encore sous l'eau, franchement, il est dur à battre),...



Là je ne suis pas d'accord. Silverstone est une non course. Hamilton était le seul des pilotes du haut de tableau à avoir chaussé les bonnes gommes. N'oublie pas que le plus rapide une fois les bons pneus montés, c'était... Kimi. Etonnant non ? 
Monza a prouvé effectivement, qu'il n'était pas meilleur que les autres sur le mouillé. je dirais même moins bon, parce qu'à la régulière Kovalainen lui en a mis plein la vue.

D'accord avec le chat sur la Ferrari 2008 et sur la saison de Kimi. Entre pas de bol, et bourdes monumentales, c'était pas sa saison. Mais au moins, lui, c'est franc. Il roule pour gagner, quitte à se foutre dehors (Spa...). Il me plaît toujours autant. :love:
Mais il est vrai que la McLaren est la meilleure voiture depuis la mi-saison. Elle a le gros avantage (à priori) de chauffer ses pneus plus vite (meilleure traction, meilleure aéro ?). D'où des facilités aux qualifs, qui placent Lewis en haut du tableau à chaque fois, et mettent Kimi en difficultés, lui qui à l'inverse du britannique, à un pilotage extrêmement fin, ayant pour conséquence de moins user, mais surtout de chauffer moins vite les pneumatiques.


----------



## Hurrican (30 Octobre 2008)

Bon étant donné que tout va se jouer sur le GP du Brésil...

Et si Kimi frappait un coup au départ de ce GP (cà cartone souvent au 1er virage là bas) ? :rateau:
Histoire d'embarquer Lewis dans le gazon comme ce dernier l'a fait il y a peu (sans avoir rien fait de mal d'après l'intéressé). 
Et hop, Massa n'a plus qu'à assurer. Bien sûr Kimi aura droit à un Drive Through, mais après tout, c'est pas bien grave. 
Au pire, il oublie de freiner lors de la rentrée dans les stands, alors que Lewis est au ralenti sur la pitlane (çà me rappelle un truc...).    Ce sera pas de sa faute, il était concentré sur autre chose. :love:


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, la courbe de performance de la Ferrari est bien moins inclinée que celle de la McLaren en début de relai. Cette dernière est dès le premier tour "prête à l'emploi", ce qui, conjugué à la pole d'Hamilton (ce qui est souvent le cas), donne beaucoup de mal aux Ferrari. Ceci explique que lorsque Hamilton fait la pole comme tout dernièrement en Chine, il est très très dur à rattraper, et donc à battre.


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Bon étant donné que tout va se jouer sur le GP du Brésil...
> 
> Et si Kimi frappait un coup au départ de ce GP (cà cartone souvent au 1er virage là bas) ? :rateau:
> Histoire d'embarquer Lewis dans le gazon comme ce dernier l'a fait il y a peu (sans avoir rien fait de mal d'après l'intéressé).
> ...


Rooh, c'est pas sport de penser comme ça...




*(Vas y Kimi ! Lâches-toi !! Arraches lui la tête en souvenir de tout ce qu'il t'a fait !!!)*


La F1 ? un sport de gentlemen...


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Octobre 2008)

*Auto hebdo a lancé une pétition pour que le Grand Prix de France de F1 ait lieu en 2009:
*
http://www.lapetition.com/sign1.cfm?numero=46


----------



## Trompe la Mort (30 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Bon étant donné que tout va se jouer sur le GP du Brésil...
> 
> Et si Kimi frappait un coup au départ de ce GP (cà cartone souvent au 1er virage là bas) ? :rateau:



Ou ce qui risque de se passer, c'est qu'Hamilton va torpiller Massa, en s'inspirant du grand champion qu'était Senna. Seulement, comme il sera obligé de laisser passer huit monoplaces pour que Massa arrive à sa hauteur, ça va se voir grave.

Sinon, vous avez vu la tête de Massa sur le podium la dernière fois ? Dur d'être en lice pour être champion du monde, et d'être incapable de rattraper son co-équipier à la régulière. Si Hamilton devait ne pas finir le GP (à peu près la seule chance pour Massa d'être titré), j'espère au minimum que Raïkko rappellera à tout le monde entre qui le titre aurait dû se jouer.

Je comprend qu'on supporte Ferrari, mais préférer Massa champion plutôt qu'Hamilton, ça me dépasse. De beaucoup !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Je comprend qu'on supporte Ferrari, mais préférer Massa champion plutôt qu'Hamilton, ça me dépasse. De beaucoup !



Un coup à casser le frein à main de la Ferrari ?


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Octobre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Ou ce qui risque de se passer, c'est qu'Hamilton va torpiller Massa, en s'inspirant du grand champion qu'était Senna. Seulement, comme il sera obligé de laisser passer huit monoplaces pour que Massa arrive à sa hauteur, ça va se voir grave.
> 
> Sinon, vous avez vu la tête de Massa sur le podium la dernière fois ? Dur d'être en lice pour être champion du monde, et d'être incapable de rattraper son co-équipier à la régulière. Si Hamilton devait ne pas finir le GP (à peu près la seule chance pour Massa d'être titré), j'espère au minimum que Raïkko rappellera à tout le monde entre qui le titre aurait dû se jouer.
> 
> Je comprend qu'on supporte Ferrari, mais préférer Massa champion plutôt qu'Hamilton, ça me dépasse. De beaucoup !



Je n'en avais même pas parlé (de Massa), parce qu'un pilote qui passe huit saisons en F1, dont la moitié dans une écurie de pointe, avec d'aussi piètres résultats, ça ne rentre même pas en ligne de compte.

_Et j'ajoute que j'aime bien kimi, parce qu'il s'en met des bonnes, lui au moins, à la différence de tous ces autres pête secs de jeunes pilotes...._


----------



## Chang (30 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Mais il est vrai que la McLaren est la meilleure voiture depuis la mi-saison. Elle a le gros avantage (à priori) de chauffer ses pneus plus vite (meilleure traction, meilleure aéro ?). D'où des facilités aux qualifs, qui placent Lewis en haut du tableau à chaque fois, et mettent Kimi en difficultés, lui qui à l'inverse du britannique, à un pilotage extrêmement fin, ayant pour conséquence de moins user, mais surtout de chauffer moins vite les pneumatiques.



Il me semble aussi que la Ferrari a beaucoup de mal, question stabilite, quand elle n'est pas chargee en carburant. C'etait un des points soulignes par Raikkonen pendant la conference de presse qui a suivit les qualifs du GP au Fuji.



> *Q: Kimi, Ferrari very quick in Q2 on low tanks but you didnt seem quite as happy on heavier tanks.
> KR: *I think I was happier with more fuel in the car. Im still not where I want to be but its been fighting, fighting all the time with the car but little by little we will get to where we want to be in the end. Two second places is still good but the car is still not where I want it to be.
> 
> *Q: Nothing you can do to the car between now and the race, so will it better on the full tanks?
> KR: *Usually in the race it turns out to be not too bad but qualifying has been the most difficult thing for us, not just this year but also last year. We are still looking and trying to find exactly where I want to be.



C'est donc tres penible pour Massa ou Raiko d'arriver a faire un bon temps en qualif' et si on rajoute l'argument de la chauffe des pneus, ca fait un sacre handicap.


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je n'en avais même pas parlé (de Massa), parce qu'un pilote qui passe huit saisons en F1, dont la moitié dans une écurie de pointe, avec d'aussi piètres résultats, ça ne rentre même pas en ligne de compte.
> 
> _Et j'ajoute que j'aime bien kimi, parce qu'il s'en met des bonnes, lui au moins, à la différence de tous ces autres pête secs de jeunes pilotes...._



Parce que tu crois qu'on l'aime pas ??? 

Bien sur que si, mais chez les flèches d'argent, ou BMW, voir même Renault


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2008)

J'en profite pour saluer David qui fait son dernier Grand Prix, avec beaucoup de regret qu'il n'ai jamais été titré. 






On peut l'apprécier et pas que pour son travail de pilote.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'en profite pour saluer David qui fait son dernier Grand Prix, avec beaucoup de regret qu'il n'ai jamais été titré.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est très consensuel, à mon avis comme démarche, j'adhère à 100%


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2008)

Quelques données pour le GP du Bresil
*ICI*

Moi,j'en ai un peu ras le bol de ces couleurs rouges et grises :mouais:! on tourne en rond depuis pas mal d'années ! alors vivement que *Renault* soit à nouveau à la hauteur et que* Toyota* vienne jouer dans la cour des grands ! je n'oublie pas bien sûr mon équipe fétiche..*.BMW*

*ALLEZ BMW ET LE GRAND ROBERT* !!!!!


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Quelques données pour le GP du Bresil
> *ICI*
> 
> Moi,j'en ai un peu ras le bol de ces couleurs rouges et grises :mouais:! on tourne en rond depuis pas mal d'années ! alors vivement que *Renault* soit à nouveau à la hauteur et que* Toyota* vienne jouer dans la cour des grands ! je n'oublie pas bien sûr mon équipe fétiche..*.BMW*
> ...



Et si Renault pouvait embaucher Bourdais, ce serait pas mal non plus


----------



## JulienRkt (31 Octobre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Quelques données pour le GP du Bresil
> *ICI*
> 
> Moi,j'en ai un peu ras le bol de ces couleurs rouges et grises :mouais:! on tourne en rond depuis pas mal d'années ! alors vivement que *Renault* soit à nouveau à la hauteur et que* Toyota* vienne jouer dans la cour des grands ! je n'oublie pas bien sûr mon équipe fétiche..*.BMW*
> ...


Et bin, si toi t'es pas fan, je sais pas ce que t'es....


----------



## Hurrican (31 Octobre 2008)

En attendant durant la première séance d'essai les Ferrari ont bien tourné !
Ils font 1 et 3, mais attention, Hamilton a fait son 2ème temps sur piste sèche, alors que Massa et Raikkonen ont fait leurs temps sur piste humide ! Cà veut tout dire !


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2008)

j'avais oublié de préciser que le grand *ROBERT* ne peut jouer pour le titre et que dans ce cas j'aimerai bien que *LEWIS* soit sacré !!!!!!

*ALLEZ BMW !!*


----------



## Hurrican (31 Octobre 2008)

He be il est aux choux le Lewis. 
Incapable de suivre le rythme aujourd'hui. Il a bien fait illusion ce matin en tournant avant l'averse, mais dès que la piste a été mouillée il a été loin.
Si çà continue, Massa a ses chances !
Kimi a fait du testing, du testing, et encore du testing. Il prépare la lutte d'équipe.


----------



## AppleGold (31 Octobre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> He be il est aux choux le Lewis.
> Incapable de suivre le rythme aujourd'hui. Il a bien fait illusion ce matin en tournant avant l'averse, mais dès que la piste a été mouillée il a été loin.
> Si çà continue, Massa a ses chances !
> Kimi a fait du testing, du testing, et encore du testing. Il prépare la lutte d'équipe.



Le Lewis, il nous ferait un coup de bluff que ça ne m'étonnerait pas ...


----------



## rizoto (31 Octobre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Le Lewis, il nous ferait un coup de bluff que ça ne m'étonnerait pas ...



A mon avis il assure et economise sa "monture". Il n'a pas besoin de gagner la course pour être sacrée champion


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> A mon avis il assure et economise sa "monture". Il n'a pas besoin de gagner la course pour être sacrée champion



Oui ça sent bien l'économie de moteur. Il a pas tord d'être prudent


----------



## Hurrican (31 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> A mon avis il assure et economise sa "monture". Il n'a pas besoin de gagner la course pour être sacrée champion


On est d'accord, il a pas besoin, mais 9ème c'est déjà loin, et on sait qu'au Brésil, être dans le peloton, c'est prendre bien des risques, surtout au 1er virage... 
Moi, de ce que j'ai vu, il attaquait, il faisait pas semblant. Il semblait en difficulté sur les freinages, ayant tendance à bloquer ses roues. 
D'ailleurs Heikki qui ne doit pas se ménager lui, a fait encore moins bien, étant encore plus en difficulté. Si Lewis n'avait fait qu'assurer, on aurait vu l'autre McLaren aux avants-postes, ou au moins au même niveau, et ce ne fut pas, mais absolument pas le cas. Je n'ai vu qu'une image du stand McLaren, et çà n'avait pas l'air enthousiaste.
Enfin, on verra demain, la 3ème séance d'essai, et surtout les qualifs. 
Alonso a péter un tour tout en glissades pour sortir son temps , Massa n'a pas fait dans la dentelle, mais celui qui a semblé le plus facile, c'est Kimi. Oh bien sûr il n'a pas le meilleur temps, mais il était presque discret, lui. Pas l'impression de forcer, juste de chercher les réglages, de tester des trucs (ce qu'on l'a surement charger de faire d'ailleurs, devant jouer au second de Massa). Et pourtant il est tout prêt. Il est, à mon avis, le pilote à surveiller demain.


----------



## AppleGold (31 Octobre 2008)

Je penchais pour le bluff mais effectivement après (ma très modeste) analyse. Dernier GP de la saison, qui plus est sur un circuit très sélectif. Avec la pluie en plus, les "jeunes" aux dents longues vont avoir à coeur de montrer ce qu'ils valent une dernière fois dans la saison et effectivement il serait risqué pour Lewis de se contenter "d'assurer" ... D'un autre coté, avec un Alonso chauffé à bloc, un Kimi qui semble avoir retrouvé un peu de constance et ne parlons même pas de la motivation de Massa, le devant n'est pas très confortable non plus ...

Bref, vivement Dimanche ...


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Octobre 2008)

Si Alonso a fait un bon chrono, il l'a sûrement pas fait en glissade 
C'est à quelle heure le départ ?


----------



## AppleGold (1 Novembre 2008)

Je pense que le départ sera donné à 18h00 GMT


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Novembre 2008)

19h chez nous alors ?
Ce serait bien...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est très consensuel, à mon avis comme démarche, j'adhère à 100%



Et je plussoie. Un des derniers pilotes gentlemen. Salut maître!


----------



## AppleGold (1 Novembre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> 19h chez nous alors ?
> Ce serait bien...



Je précise car je ne sais pas si vous faites le changement d'heure en Belgique. Le départ est annoncé à 18h à ma montre


----------



## Hurrican (1 Novembre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Si Alonso a fait un bon chrono, il l'a sûrement pas fait en glissade


Si, si. 
Glissades contrôlées bien entendu. Mais c'est toutes les sorties de virage quasiment où il était en léger dérapage. Un peu à la manière des motos GP, qui sont en dérive permanente (contrôlée toujours) du train arrière.


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2008)

Tous les horaires (essais, qualif, et Grand Prix) sur mon calendrier iCal publié:
Formula One

Le GP sera donc à 18 heures (heure de Paris - Heure d'hiver), alors que les qualifs seront ce soir une heure plus tôt.


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Je précise car je ne sais pas si vous faites le changement d'heure en Belgique. Le départ est annoncé à 18h à ma montre



Si si bien sûr on le fait!



Hurrican a dit:


> Si, si.
> Glissades contrôlées bien entendu. Mais c'est toutes les sorties de virage quasiment où il était en léger dérapage. Un peu à la manière des motos GP, qui sont en dérive permanente (contrôlée toujours) du train arrière.



Je suis pas certain que les dérapages contrôlés en F1 soit le moyen d'aller vite 
Mais bon, il devait quand même avoir un certain grip et une aisance sur la piste


----------



## doudou83 (1 Novembre 2008)

Pour* Seb BOURDAIS* cela va se préciser .....
*ICI*


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Novembre 2008)

un Senna ou un Bourdais, ils vont choisir qui selon vous ?


----------



## F118I4 (1 Novembre 2008)

Je suis la formule 1 depuis quelques années déjà et je trouve aussi que S.Bourdain mérite sa place en F1 au vu de ces perfs par contre il a un gros problème contrairement aux autres pilotes: il lui manque de la carrure , de l' envergure , il montre beaucoup trop ses émotions (il a pleuré et se plaignant du sort de la course au moins 2 fois devant les caméras).

Si un jour , il veut piloter une bonne voiture il a intérêt à changer parceque je vois mal une grande écurie lui faire confiance....

Enfin je veux dire , il se comporte comme un gamin surtout que tout le monde sait que le forumle 1 c' est des très grosses sommes d' argent et le prestige.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Allez allez !!!

Essais libres 3 sur Eurosport !!!


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2008)

Un petit souvenir que m'a redonné Yul's

[YOUTUBE]kl2tIFxSEGA[/YOUTUBE]


La F1 comme on l'aime, c'est à dire sans Ecclestone et Mosley ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un petit souvenir que m'a redonné Yul's
> 
> Vidéo déjà bue
> 
> ...



Ah, la fameuse bourre entre Villeneuve et Arnoux, réveille toi, elle a déjà été postée ici, mais bon, c'est vrai que c'était un grand moment !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Allez hop !!

Déluge ! 

Et si vous arrivez à charger la page, ça, c'est vraiment sympa : http://www.formula1.com/services/live_timing/live_timing.html

Histoire d'avoir les temps avant même que les présentateurs vous les disent


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, la fameuse bourre entre Villeneuve et Arnoux, réveille toi, elle a déjà été postée ici, mais bon, c'est vrai que c'était un grand moment !



On s'occupe avant le grand prix 

Qui va passer les pneus secs en premier chez les leaders ?


----------



## rizoto (2 Novembre 2008)

Ouh la. Il y a du suspens. Génial


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2008)

Bravo Lewis !!!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2008)

MASSA LE VRAI CHAMPION DU MONDE!!! TOUJOURS PREMIER!!! ( à part les erreurs de ferrari c'est lui qui gagne le plus de grand prix!! et si glock ne se plannte pas , massa gagnne! ) hamilton est un pourri gaté !! sa meuf est une pouf top model! bref! je les hais!!! et je hais ron dennis et mac laren! assez d'etre consensuel! hamilton ne prouve rien!:rateau::rateau:


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> MASSA LE VRAI CHAMPION DU MONDE!!! TOUJOURS PREMIER!!! ( à part les erreurs de ferrari c'est lui qui gagne le plus de grand prix!! et si glock ne se plannte pas , massa gagnne! ) hamilton est un pourri gaté !! sa meuf est une pouf top model! bref! je les hais!!! et je hais ron dennis et mac laren! assez d'etre consensuel! hamilton ne prouve rien!:rateau::rateau:



C'est vrai si on ne compte pas tout ce que la FIA a piqué à Hamilton. Le vrai scandale c'est que la FIA bosse pour Ferrari, que ça n'a pas suffit et que tu es pas du tout fair-play !!!   

Mais qui sait, il vont peut-être le pénaliser pour un truc


----------



## Macuserman (2 Novembre 2008)

HAMILTON CHAMPION!! 

KING LEWIS
KING LEWWWIIISSSSSS !!!!!! 

Et voilà, qui est-ce qui champion ???

KING LEWIS.

Merci McLaren, et Glock...


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est vrai si on ne compte pas tous ce que la FIA a piqué à Hamilton. Le vrai scandale c'est que la FIA bosse pour Ferrari, que ça n'a pas suffit et que tu es pas du tout fair-play !!!
> 
> Mais qui sait, il vont peut-être le pénaliser pour un truc





ils bossent pour ferrari mais pas pour massa!(d'ailleurs les ppatrons de ferrai et leur moteur qui pete et leur pompe  a essence qui se coince c'est pas mieux!)! les porcs!!!! votre fair play c'est de la nunucherie!je m'en fous!! je voulais victoire massa! nah!
ça m'aurait mis de bonne humeur!alors que la c'est l'autre plouc british qu gagne!:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2008)

dire que je m'appretais tranquillement a voir hamilton gagner  (oui oui vous lisez bien j'etais résigné au depart!! )quand ya eu ces trois tours de m... et ce foutu glock! 


n'empeche vive massa


----------



## rizoto (2 Novembre 2008)

En tout cas, il a eu très très chaud Hamilton...

Je parle pas de son frere qui suçait ses bouchons d'oreilles pendant le grand prix 

Sinon belle course (pluie au début et à la fin) pas mal de rebondissement. Alonso a bien géré, par contre Bourdais a sérieusement merdé en essayant de doubler Fisichella. Dommage.


----------



## marcelpahud (2 Novembre 2008)

Quelle fin de course... ça faisait longtemps que la F1 ne m'avait pas tenu en haleine de la sorte ! J'étais debout dans mon salon et ai gueulé "ET YA GLOCK LA, REGARDE !!!" Et c'était fait, Lewis Hamilton, champion du monde ! Massa, irréprochable sur cette course, a fait tout ce qui était en son pouvoir...

Magnifique saison, magnifique course ! Après on aime ou on aime pas le champion, mais finalement y'en a un peu pour tout le monde puisque Ferrari gagne le championnat constructeurs. Moi j'aime ce plus jeune champion de l'histoire et me réjouis de le retrouver l'an prochain face à Kimi, Heikki, Robert, Fernand, Sebastian et les autres... Pourvu que la F1 continue sur cette lancée !

PS : La victoire d'un noir ici est-elle de bon augure pour un certain futur président ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> et si glock ne se plannte pas , massa gagnne!



T'as pas suivi le grand prix, ou quoi ? Pour que Glock ne se plante pas, il aurait fallu qu'il s'arrête pour changer de pneus, et alors il aurait été derrière Hamilton, il a gardé les pneus secs sous la pluie, Hamilton l'a repassé, rien que de très logique !

Faudrait arrêter un peu votre crise avec Hamilton, il n'a commis qu'une seule erreur (bon d'accord, de taille, mais comme dirait Gimli : "ça ne compte quand même que pour 1 !" ). Cette année, si Massa en avait commis aussi peu, il serait champion, c'est tout ce qu'il y a à retenir, pour la saison, à part peut-être le fait qu'il y avait bien longtemps que le titre n'avait pas changé deux fois d'épaules dans les trois derniers tours du dernier grand prix, ce qui prouve que la F1 peut encore offrir du spectacle (ce qui est un exploit notable, parce que Mosley et Ecclestone font vraiment tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour qu'il n'y en ai plus ) !

Ah, au fait, pour couper l'herbe sous les pieds de ceux qui me penseraient partial, moi, mon pilote favori, c'est Alonso, et le résultat aurait été inversé, j'aurais tenu un discours équivalent aux supporters déçus d'Hamilton, que je trouve sympathique, mais pas plus que Massa, même si je le pense plus rapide que lui. Il n'y a pas de vrai et de faux champion, Hamilton est le seul cette année à avoir obtenu ce titre, faudra vivre avec !



marcelpahud a dit:


> PS : La victoire d'un noir ici est-elle de bon augure pour un certain futur président ?



Mélange pas tout, ça ça relève d'un autre topic, et ça n'est pas "la victoire d'un noir", c'est "la victoire d'un champion", il n'a pas gagné avec la couleur de sa peau, mais avec son talent et sa volonté d'homme !:hein:


----------



## Trompe la Mort (2 Novembre 2008)

Superbe spectacle !

Bravo Massa, bravo Alonso, et bravo au plus jeune des champions, Hamilton !


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> dire que je m'appretais tranquillement a voir hamilton gagner  (oui oui vous lisez bien j'etais résigné au depart!! )quand ya eu ces trois tours de m... et ce foutu glock!
> 
> 
> n'empeche vive massa



Je dois dire que j'étais quand même un chouilla atristé en le voyant sur le podium. Si le titre pouvait être attribué à deux pilotes en même temps, j'aurais trouvé ça bien. Mais il ne peut y avoir qu'un seul vainqueur. Et pour moi ce n'est pas Massa qui est puni, mais la FIA qui a été très partiale cette année.

Sur ce grand prix, Massa a été performant, mais c'est avant qu'il a perdu son titre (plus de la faute de son écurie que de lui même d'ailleurs). Et encore Raikko lui a donné deux points 

Et oui Pascal si on totalise les six derniers grand prix, Alonso fait un sacré score par rapport aux autres.

Et Vettel a failli faire un gros score ... Il est rapide le petit !!! 

Pour finir quel dommage, mais vraiment pas de chance pour David de partir aussi vite. Bonne retraite en tout cas.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Honnêtement je me suis demandé si Glock a pas levé le pied pour laisser passer Hamilton... Mais bon j'étais pour Hamilton alors bon, c'est pas grave!


----------



## F118I4 (2 Novembre 2008)

C' est quand même marrant , le titre cette année à été attribué à cause ou grâce aux petites écuries qui sont sous les influences des grandes.
Torro Rosso motorisé par Ferrari a quasiment fait gagné le championnat à Massa (de la SF)
Et Toyota a reçu un message de Ron Dennis deux tours avant la fin du GP du Brésil  .

Non mais Déçu d' Hamilton , surtout qu' il a tellement de potentiel qu' on attendait une meilleure place pour lui au Brésil et en plus ce faire dépasser par Vettel à la fin...
J' avais l' impression qu' Hamilton ne maîtrisait plus rien et qu' il n' avait pas la possibilité de faire mieux comme si il arrivait pas à évacuer toute cette pression. 

Enfin je vais quand même pas bouder mon plaisir de revoir un pilote Mac Laren Mercedes gagner un championnat de F1.
Il faut resortir les MacLaren Mercedes:
*Classe A "Coultard - Hakkinen" 
*CLK GTR
*SLR


----------



## Amalcrex (3 Novembre 2008)

Bravo à Lewis qui a quand même failli rater pour la 2ème fois consécutive son rêve presque réalisé!
Mais il a eu beaucoup de chance tout de même...


----------



## doudou83 (3 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, c'est terminé !!!!       le sacre pour *Lewis* , j'approuve à 100%  
j'attends déjà la saison 2009 avec des écuries plus fortes (Renault,Bmw,Toyota,Red Bull)
Les pilotes Renault c'est pour mercredi 
*ICI*
Les chiffres du w-end
*ICI*
Le classement final 
*ICI*


----------



## Majintode (3 Novembre 2008)

J'étais fou... J'étais en voiture, j'écoutais le GP sur RMC, j'étais dans les bouchons en région parisienne, les supers bouchons du dimanche soir... Arghhh il fallait que je loupe l'un des meilleurs GP de l'année !!
Mais... je suis heureux puisque c'est mon pilote favori du moment qui l'emporte, n'en déplaise à ses détracteurs 

Juste un petit mot d'ailleurs à propos du bébé pourri gâté de la F1 : beaucoup de pilotes ont eu une McLaren ou une Ferrari ou une Williams (à la belle époque), tous n'ont pas loupé de 1 point le championnat lors de leur première année, tous ne sont pas devenus champion la seconde année (d'ailleurs tous ne sont pas devenus champion "tout court") 

God save the champion


----------



## Alex666 (3 Novembre 2008)

je n'ai pas vu le GP... mais je m'en fou ,vivement l'année prochaine avec schumi qui revient mettre une tôlée à tout ces blaireaux il reprend la place de cette daube de massa qui aurait pu finir mieux que premier quel naze... ami le thon avec ses nageoires va bcp plus vite dès qu'il pleut c'est de la triche, mc laren bande de vendu avec vos technologies interdites validées par la Fifa de max oslet et l'autre nain jaune qui change les règles toute les 2 sec et 3 dixieme honda ne pouvait pas gagner ! pourtant ils avaient le meilleur scooter du paddock...

bravo c....d de lewis bien fait pour tout les autres mauvais et malchanceux c'est la dure lois du sport de fiottes car qui n'a pas les coouilles en F1 ne peut gagner et même quand tu en as c'est parfois pour une deuxieme place (video de Melaure une page avant)

sinon je rejoins tout ce qui à été dit avant ma connerie et après

bande de nazes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est pénible.
A lire comme à comprendre&#8230;
Je n'imagine pas qu'avec un esprit pareil on puisse parler de sport.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> MASSA LE VRAI CHAMPION DU MONDE!!! TOUJOURS PREMIER!!! ( à part les erreurs de ferrari c'est lui qui gagne le plus de grand prix!! et si glock ne se plannte pas , massa gagnne! ) hamilton est un pourri gaté !! sa meuf est une pouf top model! bref! je les hais!!! et je hais ron dennis et mac laren! assez d'etre consensuel! hamilton ne prouve rien!:rateau::rateau:




Effrayant, effrayant. 
Comme le dit très justement BackCat: "C'est pénible.
A lire comme à comprendre
Je n'imagine pas qu'avec un esprit pareil on puisse parler de sport."

p.s. je soutiens Ferrari et Massa


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Merci Paul. Et j'ai pourtant les mêmes favoris que toi&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Effrayant, effrayant.
> Comme le dit très justement BackCat: "C'est pénible.
> A lire comme à comprendre
> Je n'imagine pas qu'avec un esprit pareil on puisse parler de sport."
> ...





BackCat a dit:


> Merci Paul. Et j'ai pourtant les mêmes favoris que toi



Toute la différence entre "esprit sportif", et "esprit partisan" !


----------



## tirhum (3 Novembre 2008)

Ouais !... 
D'toute façon c'est d'la murde, la F1 !... 


=>[] :casse:


----------



## joeldu18cher (4 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toute la différence entre "esprit sportif", et "esprit partisan" !



vous me la baillez belle avec l'esprit sportif ... un peu de passion devant sa télé et son ordi cinq minutes dans l'année c'est pas beaucoup!

et paul qui me boule rouge pour ça:rateau:

c'était une réaction à chaud!( regardez l'heure du message!)!! on ne peut pas jouer la pondération quand on voit les rouges et papa massa se féliciter (et moi avec pris par l'enthousiasme des commentaires!),  puis dans la meme seconde voir leur mine se défaire... : quand on est pour massa ... depuis longtemps ... ça rrrrrrrrrrage! 

rhololololo !! si on n' a plus le droit d'avoir juste une reaction de tifosi devant le dernier tour devant sa télé et devant son ordi ! mordious! voici qui est bien fort !mazette:rateau:

après coup .. je peux dire bla bla hommage au vainqueur patati patata. 
c'était ma seule joie du dimanche nah!
et puis de toute façon, c'est massa qui a gagné le plus de grands prix ..


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> MASSA LE VRAI CHAMPION DU MONDE!!! TOUJOURS PREMIER!!! ( à part les erreurs de ferrari c'est lui qui gagne le plus de grand prix!! et si glock ne se plannte pas , massa gagnne! ) hamilton est un pourri gaté !! sa meuf est une pouf top model! bref! je les hais!!! et je hais ron dennis et mac laren! assez d'etre consensuel! hamilton ne prouve rien!:rateau::rateau:



Primo, je suis d'accord avec la réponse de melaure qui suit ton commentaire : ferari peut tout de même toujours compter sur l'appui des instances dirigeantes de la F1, et malgré-ce ils sont incapables d'avoir le titre (il faut dire que Massa, quand même...). 
Mais surtout, il ne faut pas se méprendre, et là je vais citer des faits, proportionnellement à leur nombre d'engagements en F1, Mac-laren et Ron Dennis sont bien plus titrés en F1 que la scuderia (quels que soient les désirs des dirigeants de la FIA d'en faire une légende).
C'est, et ça restera, une écurie de tricheurs, ce qui est difficilement défendable quel que soit le sport incriminé.


----------



## AppleGold (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi je suis déçu que Massa n'ait pas été titré. Mais plus pour le doublé manqué que pour Massa (même si malgré ces faiblesses, il disputait toujours le titre lors du dernier GP, faut-il ne pas l'oublier !)

Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est Hamilton qui est champion au terme d'une belle saison très disputée (du moins plus que celles que nous avons pu voir ces quelques dernières années). Alors vivement la prochaine ... 

Au passage, je pense qu'en F1, rares sont les écuries qui ont les "cuisses propres". On se rappelle de l'espionnage industriel l'année dernière et des larmes de ce pôôvre Ron Denis qui ne comprenait pas , de Ferrari qui excelle dans l'art de "jouer" avec les règlements. Bref, ça fait partie de la F1 au même titre que les TopModels dans les paddock, Briatore :rateau:, etc ...


----------



## F118I4 (4 Novembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> C'est, et ça restera, une écurie de tricheurs, ce qui est difficilement défendable quel que soit le sport incriminé.


Oui l' image de Mac Laren a pris un sacré coup depuis ces dernières années.
Mac Laren=Tricheur
Je sais pas comment Ron Dennis pourra faire oublier cette image de tricheur en tout cas ils ont du boulot chez Mac Laren...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui l' image de Mac Laren a pris un sacré coup depuis ces dernières années.
> Mac Laren=Tricheur
> Je sais pas comment Ron Dennis pourra faire oublier cette image de tricheur en tout cas ils ont du boulot chez Mac Laren...



Je parlais de Ferrari, Mac laren s'est juste fait piéger par ses vrais ennemis : Max et Bernie, pour une pratique absolument unanime sur le plateau... Je ne pense pas que mac laren soient des tricheurs. Ferrari, oui.


----------



## F118I4 (4 Novembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je parlais de Ferrari, Mac laren s'est juste fait piéger par ses vrais ennemis : Max et Bernie, pour une pratique absolument unanime sur le plateau... Je ne pense pas que mac laren soient des tricheurs. Ferrari, oui.


:rose: désolé j' avais mal compris....


----------



## Hurrican (4 Novembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ...Je ne pense pas que mac laren soient des tricheurs. Ferrari, oui.


Permet moi de pouffer. 
Tu les auraient tous mis dans le même panier, j'aurais rien dit (je pense pareil), mais oser penser que Mclaren ne triche pas... 
Tu crois franchement qu'ils auraient accepté une amende comme celle qu'ils ont pris l'année dernière s'ils n'étaient pas coupables ? Ils se seraient empressés de mener l'affaire devant de vrais tribunaux !
Après comme on dit, la seule chose qui soit réellement interdite c'est de se faire prendre... 
On sait par exemple (BMW et Renault ont grogné dans le paddock à ce sujet), que Mercedes (et peut être bien Ferrari), a contourné la règle de non développement des moteurs, en prétextant des "fiabilisations" autorisées, elles. On se doute tous, que McLaren ayant eu le contrat de développement du boitier électronique, ils ont eu des avantages, même si on nous assure du contraire. Maintenant, vu comment la FIA a aidé Massa...   Cà compense ! 

Allez, on a affaire à du sport ! :rateau:
Enfin, çà en serait encore, s'il n'y avait pas encore des affaires de gros sous. :hein:

Bravo encore à Lewis, même s'il a eu sacrément chaud à ses fesses.
Et Vettel doit crouler sous les propositions  là, à mon avis.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (4 Novembre 2008)

Avec du recul, on dirait que la FIA favorise surtout le deuxième pilote du championnat, histoire de faire monter artificiellement le suspense. Cette année, c'était contre Hamilton et pour Massa, mais ils ont cherché des noises à Renault quand Alonso dominait le plateau, et Schumacher a été pénalisé et déclassé plus d'une fois aussi.

Finalement, sans le déclassement sur tapis vert d'Hamilton en Belgique (grâce auquel Massa a une victoire de plus qu'Hamilton, au lieu d'une de moins !), sans la pénalité injuste infligée à Bourdais, le dernier GP aurait été bien fade, si Hamilton avait pu se contenter d'une neuvième place...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (4 Novembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et Vettel doit crouler sous les propositions  là, à mon avis.



Certainement plus que Piquet Jr ! 

On devrait pas voir de changement chez Ferrari, personne ne veut être le second pilote chez McLaren, donc Vettel je le verrais bien chez BMW ou chez Renault l'an prochain. Pourquoi irait-il chez Red Bull ? La voiture n'a pas montré qu'elle était plus compétitive que la Toro Rosso cette année. Toyota pourrait être intéressée aussi, pour un généraliste c'est catastrophique de faire de la figuration comme il le font.

En tout cas, il y a un baquet de libre chez Renault, c'est sûr !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Vettel    Pourquoi irait-il chez Red Bull ?



P'têt bien parce qu'il y a déjà signé, depuis un moment, même


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Certainement plus que Piquet Jr !
> 
> On devrait pas voir de changement chez Ferrari, personne ne veut être le second pilote chez McLaren, donc Vettel je le verrais bien chez BMW ou chez Renault l'an prochain. Pourquoi irait-il chez Red Bull ? La voiture n'a pas montré qu'elle était plus compétitive que la Toro Rosso cette année. Toyota pourrait être intéressée aussi, pour un généraliste c'est catastrophique de faire de la figuration comme il le font.
> 
> En tout cas, il y a un baquet de libre chez Renault, c'est sûr !



Oui Vettel fera de belles courses encore. Il serait dangereux pour Lewis, Raïkki, Alonso et Massa, s'il avait un bon baquet. Mais lequel ?

Renault, je n'y crois pas, parce qu'Alonso ne l'acceptera pas. Imaginez que Sebastian aille chez Renault et qu'il batte Fernando (honnêtement j'y crois). Je ne crois pas que l'espagnol supportera un deuxième Lewis à ses cotés, et surtout de se faire encore humilier par un petit jeune. Ca finirait par une séance de kamikaze dans les stands 

Quand à BMW, OK, mais qui lâche son baquet ? Kubica et Heidfeld ont été bon cet année, et font un beau duo. Pourquoi casser cet ensemble qui marche bien ?

Bref je ne vois pas où il peut aller. Et si Renault devait prendre un pilote Red Bull, ce serait plutôt Bourdais, en se disant qu'il sera un coéquipier qui ne nuira pas au double champion espagnol ...

Il aurait pu être bien chez McLaren, mais Kovalaïnen a déjà rempilé 

Sauf si Kimi craque et part ... il a une place en WRC


----------



## Alex666 (4 Novembre 2008)

j'ai hâte de voir comment vont se passer les tests officiels de Loeb avec Red Bull le 17 nov. même s'il me semble un peu "vieux" pour faire carrière en F1...

l'année dernière sur une renault
http://www.sebastienloeb.com/downloads/videos/loeb_F1.html

ou M6
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k2KmbXk7rCwESYq6Iq


----------



## sylko (5 Novembre 2008)

Il faut du sang neuf en F1. Barrichello peut également laisser son volant, quand il veut 

Il y a pleins de jeunes bourrés de talent qui sont à la porte.

Le fils de mon garagiste, ainsi que le petit-fils de mon voisin sont prêts. (depuis le temps que je vous gonfle avec eux)


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Il faut du sang neuf en F1. Barrichello peut également laisser son volant, quand il veut
> 
> Il y a pleins de jeunes bourrés de talent qui sont à la porte.
> 
> Le fils de mon garagiste, ainsi que le petit-fils de mon voisin sont prêts. (depuis le temps que je vous gonfle avec eux)



Une écurie de plus et c'est bon. Comme le max autorisé en course est de 22 voitures ...


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Novembre 2008)

En tout cas Vettel n'ira pas chez Renault (il avait de toute façon un contrat... mais bref) et Bourdais, Grosjean ou qui que ce soit d'autre non plus... En effet, Alonso (pour 2009 et 2010) et Piquet (pour 2009) viennent de confirmer qu'ils restent chez Renault...

Il reste donc : deux baquets chez Toro Rosso et un voire deux chez Honda (des fois que Button décide d'aller ouvrir une succursale de tondeuses à gazon puisque la Honda n'est bonne qu'à manger du foin...)

Bref, moi je verrai bien Bourdais / Buemi chez Toro Rosso et Button / Senna chez Honda... ou alors Senna et Bourdais inversés


----------



## Hurrican (5 Novembre 2008)

He oui, Renault garde Piquet. 
Cà serait un monde qu'il pilote une voiture du haut du plateau et que Bourdais qui est bien meilleur (et français...) se retrouve sans volant !


----------



## doudou83 (5 Novembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> He oui, Renault garde Piquet.
> Cà serait un monde qu'il pilote une voiture du haut du plateau et que Bourdais qui est bien meilleur (et français...) se retrouve sans volant !



Pour *Alonso *c'est la montagne qui accouche d'une souris mais pour le 2è , je suis effaré  et comme tu parles de* Bourdais* , effectivement il n'y a pas photo !!!


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas lu tous les messages de ces derniers jours, mais au cas où l'info ne soit pas arrivée, la FIA a modifié le calendrier 2009 et .... le GP de France a disparu.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2008)

noté rémy ..  tant pis on aura eurodisney en 2010 si prost fait bien la promo à bernie!!
mais le big scandale c'est vraiment piquet qui reste ....


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Novembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ...
> mais le big scandale c'est vraiment piquet qui reste ....





Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est te dire s'il fédère ce garçon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est te dire s'il fédère ce garçon...



Ben justement, ils n'allaient tout de même pas virer un pilote qui réunit sur son nom une telle unanimité !


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> noté rémy .. tant pis on aura eurodisney en 2010 si prost fait bien la promo à bernie!!
> mais le big scandale c'est vraiment piquet qui reste ....


 
Ben c'est logique! EuroDisney en 2010 et pour s'y préparer, on garde quelques Mickey en 2009....


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben c'est logique! EuroDisney en 2010 et pour s'y préparer, on garde quelques Mickey en 2009....




Mince, alors, tu considère que Pickey est un miquet ?


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben c'est logique! EuroDisney en 2010 et pour s'y préparer, on garde quelques Mickey en 2009....



Le circuit passe dans Space Mountain ?    :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

Non ! 

Le tracé de Disney : Après la ligne droite des stands (vente de pop corn, sucreries diverses et souvenirs touristiques), l'épingle de la grotte du dragon se prend en seconde, suivie de la grande courbe des tasses (à fond, jumelage envisagé avec le double virage "Spoon" de Suzuka )), vient ensuite l'enchaînement du train fou de la mine (entrée en seconde, sortie à fond de 4), la ligne droite du steamboat (310 Km/h pour les meilleurs) amène sur le virage du capitaine crochet (en troisième), puis une courte ligne droite débouche sur la chicane "Ecclestone" (ainsi nommée parce que le nain, pour chicaner &#8230; ), et la grande courbe du BBWWS (Buffalo Bill Wild West Show), qui débouche sur la seconde longue ligne droite du circuit, dite "de Disney Village" ou "pompe carte bleue", qui se termine sur l'épingle du RER A (en première, classe unique oblige :rateau avant de repartir sur la ligne droite des stands (vente de pop corn, sucreries diverses et souvenirs touristiques).


----------



## doudou83 (6 Novembre 2008)

L'actu des transferts
*ICI*
Quelques nouveautés dans le réglement  2009
*ICI*
Un peu de recul pour Ron Dennis
*ICI

*


----------



## rizoto (6 Novembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> L'actu des transferts
> *ICI*
> Quelques nouveautés dans le réglement  2009
> *ICI*
> ...



Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de poster le detail. Mon employeur bloque le site :rose:


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de poster le detail. Mon employeur bloque le site :rose:



Rien de surprenant je te rassure : les chaises musicales en F1, le nouveau règlement pour faire baisser les coût mais pas les salaires de Mosley et Ecclestone, et Ron Denis qui veut faire des voitures ...

Sinon beau descriptif du nouveau Grand Prix de France, on veut voir ça !!!


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non !
> 
> Le tracé de Disney : Après la ligne droite des stands (vente de pop corn, sucreries diverses et souvenirs touristiques), l'épingle de la grotte du dragon se prend en seconde, suivie de la grande courbe des tasses (à fond, jumelage envisagé avec le double virage "Spoon" de Suzuka )), vient ensuite l'enchaînement du train fou de la mine (entrée en seconde, sortie à fond de 4), la ligne droite du steamboat (310 Km/h pour les meilleurs) amène sur le virage du capitaine crochet (en troisième), puis une courte ligne droite débouche sur la chicane "Ecclestone" (ainsi nommée parce que le nain, pour chicaner  ), et la grande courbe du BBWWS (Buffalo Bill Wild West Show), qui débouche sur la seconde longue ligne droite du circuit, dite "de Disney Village" ou "pompe carte bleue", qui se termine sur l'épingle du RER A (en première, classe unique oblige :rateau avant de repartir sur la ligne droite des stands (vente de pop corn, sucreries diverses et souvenirs touristiques).


 
Wahou! vivement 2010! Ca ça a de la gueule...

Sans oublier notre grand jeu Top position "En quelle place se situe Mickey?" vous avez 5 secondes pour jouer, une photo dédicacée de Baloo Ecclestone à gagner!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Wahou! vivement 2010! Ca ça a de la gueule...
> 
> Sans oublier notre grand jeu Top position "En quelle place se situe Mickey?" vous avez 5 secondes pour jouer, une photo dédicacée de Baloo Ecclestone à gagner!



Nan, Top Position, ça sera "Dans le tour xx, quel sera le pilote qui arrachera la queue de Mickey !


----------



## Hurrican (6 Novembre 2008)

Et si on passe dans les stands on peut peut toucher Blanche-Neige ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et si on passe dans les stands on peut peut toucher Blanche-Neige ?


 
Trop tard... elle s'est déjà barrée avec un nain 
(bon on s'éloigne, on s'éloigne... si ça continue "on" va nous parler du ChampCar)


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2008)

d'apres aujourd'hui en france, pour le moment eurodisney c'est pas fait car il faut encore plus de sous qu'il n'y en a pour le projet pour le moment et eurodisney a pas trop envie de mecontenter ses voisins , riverains et maires ...


----------



## Hurrican (7 Novembre 2008)

Chouette, moi je vote Prenois !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> d'apres aujourd'hui en france, pour le moment eurodisney c'est pas fait car il faut encore plus de sous qu'il n'y en a pour le projet pour le moment et eurodisney a pas trop envie de mecontenter ses voisins , riverains et maires ...



Le principal problème de ce projet, c'est qu'entre le moment où il a été mis en branle et maintenant, deux ou trois "villes champignons" ont poussées sur le site, à chaque fois que je passe par là (et j'y passe au moins vingt fois par an si ça n'est pas plus), je vois deux ou trois nouveaux lotissements sortir de terre : le circuit va devoir zigzaguer entre les jardins privatifs


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2008)

Yes! Un nouveau circuit en ville comme les aime Mosley!!!


----------



## marcelpahud (8 Novembre 2008)

Le gouvernement helvétique a quant à lui réaffirmer sa volonté d'abolir l'interdiction des courses sur circuits (une tentative avait échoué il y a quelques années)... Et la Suisse a des sous, il paraît (bien qu'on ne fasse que niveler les salaires vers le bas et que le taux de chômage augmente), alors alons-y, rouvrons le Bremgarten


----------



## r e m y (8 Novembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Chouette, moi je vote Prenois !



Tiens, un Dijonnais ?


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2008)

En fait le circuit eurodsiney existe deja, c'est autopia 

[YOUTUBE]6VxvqqOJaL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alex666 (8 Novembre 2008)

c'est effrayant ce truc


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> En fait le circuit eurodsiney existe deja, c'est autopia



Ca me fait à un truc du même genre qu'il y avait à EuropaPark avec des coques de F1 ...


----------



## Hurrican (8 Novembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens, un Dijonnais ?


Non Jurassien (Dole). Mais c'est pas loin, et mes parents et beaux-parents sont en banlieue dijonnaise.


----------



## Hurrican (8 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> En fait le circuit eurodsiney existe deja, c'est autopia


Mouarf 
Mdr !
Le pire c'est que c'est bien le genre de courses qu'ils nous préparent à l'avenir. :rateau:
Sans saveur...


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Non Jurassien (Dole). Mais c'est pas loin, et mes parents et beaux-parents sont en banlieue dijonnaise.



La ville de mes études 

Et le Jura est mon second chez moi (enfin le massif des Tuffes, entre Lamoura et Les Rousses  )


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je suis curieux de voir ce que cela va donner ! 
*Force India*


----------



## marcelpahud (10 Novembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Je suis curieux de voir ce que cela va donner !
> *Force India*



Un retour en force de Fisico ? :mouais: 

Sinon, peut-être que Sutil aura une voiture à la hauteur de son talent, difficilement démontrable avec une Force India à part à Monaco...


----------



## Yuls (10 Novembre 2008)

A noter que le Grand Prix de Suisse en 1982 à eu lieu sur le circuit de....

...Dijon Prenois ! 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prix_automobile_de_Suisse_1982


----------



## Hurrican (11 Novembre 2008)

Bah, les Suisses sont tout le temps à Prenois. On voit passer les remorques en direction de Dijon le samedi, et retour le dimanche.


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2008)

On en parlait et ça c'est fait aujourd'hui Sébastien "DIEU" Loeb au volant d'une F1


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Novembre 2008)

Vous avez vu ça !?!?!?  

Cliquez ici

Ca va être beau la F1 en 2009 :afraid: :sick:

Encore pire sous cet angle


----------



## AppleGold (18 Novembre 2008)

Pas de panique, ce ne sont que des essais  Tout est bon à essayer, sur un autre site, sous la même photo, la légende dit "Williams adopte une voiture hybride ...".
Rappelles toi, il y a quelques saisons, le museau ""révolutionnaire"" adopté par BMW-Williams qui bien que très original ne resta pas longtemps sur la voiture ... Attendons de voir les autres


----------



## rizoto (18 Novembre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Vous avez vu ça !?!?!?
> 
> Cliquez ici
> 
> ...



Eh ben quoi, ils font des essais, on va pas leur reprocher ... :mouais:

Beau ou pas beau, je m'en fous tant qu'il y a du spectacle ...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Novembre 2008)

C'est surtout l'aéro règlementaire 2009... :rateau:
Tout l'arrière obéit désormais à des règles bien plus strictes, de manière à réduire l'appui, mais surtout les turbulences. Le but du jeu étant de permettre à deux monoplaces de se suivre dans les courbes sans trop souffrir de l'effet aéro si pénalisant aujourd'hui.
C'est moche, certes, mais si çà peut amener du spectacle, en permettant aux pilotes de rester collés à la voiture qui les précède avant d'attaquer les lignes droites, pourquoi pas !


----------



## Trompe la Mort (19 Novembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> C'est surtout l'aéro règlementaire 2009... :rateau:
> Tout l'arrière obéit désormais à des règles bien plus strictes, de manière à réduire l'appui, mais surtout les turbulences.



C'est pour ça qu'ils reviennent aux pneus slicks, pour compenser la perte d'appui à l'arrière ?

En tout cas, si ça promet des bagarres serrées et des F1 plus dures à piloter, ça sera tout bon pour le spectacle. On devrait voir plus de pilotes commettre des fautes sous la pression. Tant pis si c'est moche ! Et elles le sont pas plus que les F1 des années 70-80 de toute façon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'ils reviennent aux pneus slicks, pour compenser la perte d'appui à l'arrière ?



Je ne pense pas (ça serait un peu idiot, d'ailleurs), non, à mon avis, ils ont du réaliser que dans certains cas, les pneus rainurés voyaient leur adhérence augmenter lorsqu'ils arrivaient au bout, ce qui devait inciter les pilotes à tenter d'emmener leurs pneus plus loin qu'il n'était raisonnable de le faire. Un pneu rainuré ayant de toute façon la même adhérence qu'un slick dont la largeur est celle du rainuré diminuée de la largeur des rainures, le calcul est simple à faire !

Par contre, faudra qu'ils trouvent un nouveau truc pour distinguer les "tendres" des "durs" :mouais:


----------



## doudou83 (19 Novembre 2008)

Pas de F1 chez mickey !!
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pas de F1 chez mickey !!
> *ICI*



Deux heures de TGV c'était quand même moins galère que 6 heures de voiture sur les routes communales de la Nièvre (il y a encore des gens qui vont la bas ... volontairement ?) 

Bon c'est vrai que la campagne bourguignonne est jolie ...


----------



## doudou83 (20 Novembre 2008)

*Toro Rosso , Bourdais ,Sato et Buemi  *: 2 fauteuils pour 3 
*ICI

*On croise les doigts pour* Bourdais 
*


----------



## Trompe la Mort (20 Novembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Toro Rosso , Bourdais ,Sato et Buemi  *: 2 fauteuils pour 3
> *ICI
> 
> *On croise les doigts pour* Bourdais
> *



En gros, pour avoir un baquet chez Toro Rosso, il faut :
- soit amener 10 millions de dollars
- soit faire des temps corrects, mais de préférence en amenant 10 millions de dollars

On pense ce qu'on veut de Bernie et consorts, mais je crois que la volonté de réduire énormément les coûts de la F1 sera le seul moyen de lui rendre de la crédibilité.
Quand on voit les temps réalisés par Loeb, on se dit que plein de pilotes sont en F1 pour de mauvaises raisons.

Et à côté, voir des écuries comme Spyker ou Super-Aguri obligées de jeter rapidement l'éponge, ou d'autres écuries historiques comme Lotus qui n'essaient même pas de revenir; voir Williams dépérir; tout ça ne changera pas tant que les écuries de pointes auront des budgets qui avoisinent le demi milliard de dollars par an.

Reste à savoir comment le faire sans recréer quelque chose d'existant, comme le GP2. Visiblement, ils cherchent aussi à donner une autre image de la F1, en peignant les pneus en vert (mouarf) et en intégrant le système KERS de récupération d'énergie (en même temps qu'on éclaire des circuits de nuit, re-mouarf). On sent une volonté de changer, mais ça navigue à vue, on dirait.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pas de F1 chez mickey !!
> *ICI*




c'est sur que 3 jours de nuisances sonores, c'est insupportable comparé aux retombées media, les emplois et les revenus générés pour la région 

quand on voit que des circuits comme singapour ont récupéré jusqu'à 10 fois la mise, on peut comprendre que les habitants de marne la vallée peuvent s'en passer


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2008)

Tu habites à côté d'un aéroport ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> quand on voit que des circuits comme singapour ont récupéré jusqu'à 10 fois la mise, on peut comprendre que les habitants de marne la vallée peuvent s'en passer



Le circuit, oui, mais les habitants, eux, que dalle ! Si tu crois que la Mickey incorporated, le groupe Lagardère ou la région comptent partager avec ceux que les nuisances sonores vont déranger quatre jours durant (sans compter la bonne quinzaine de jours de perturbations dues aux travaux préparatoires), tu t'enfiles le doigt dans l'&#339;il tellement profond qu'il doit te chatouiller l'intérieur des orteils !


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le circuit, oui, mais les habitants, eux, que dalle ! Si tu crois que la Mickey incorporated, le groupe Vivendi ou la région comptent partager avec ceux que les nuisances sonores vont déranger quatre jours durant (sans compter la bonne quinzaine de jours de perturbations dues aux travaux préparatoires), tu t'enfiles le doigt dans l'il tellement profond qu'il doit te chatouiller l'intérieur des orteils !



Les modos se lâchent. Que de vulgarités aux oreilles (yeux) de tous les jeunes lecteurs !!! :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le circuit, oui, mais les habitants, eux, que dalle ! Si tu crois que la Mickey incorporated, le groupe Vivendi ou la région comptent partager avec ceux que les nuisances sonores vont déranger quatre jours durant (sans compter la bonne quinzaine de jours de perturbations dues aux travaux préparatoires), tu t'enfiles le doigt dans l'&#339;il tellement profond qu'il doit te chatouiller l'intérieur des orteils !




tu vas me dire qu'aucune activite dans ce coin ne va creer d'emplois ?

bref, tu en penses ce que tu veux, notre pays donne suffisamment a rire, si en plus, le circuit finit a Sarcelles, je te dis pas la honte...

en tout cas, personne n'est mort a Monaco parce qu'il y a la F1 la bas

mais bon, pour ne pas creer de polemique, supprimons la F1 en France !

au fait, tu as une drole d'anatomie non ?


----------



## Hurrican (20 Novembre 2008)

Dis Bananiaaa tu suis la même F1 que nous tu es sûr ?
Pratiquement aucun GP n'a rapporté d'argent... (à part aux personnel des écuries et à Bernie).
Tous les GP (ou presque) sont chroniquement déficitaires. A commencer par le GP de France.
La Chine compte arrêter, parce que celà n'apporte finalement rien, par exemple...
Disney, s'était surtout l'occasion de filer un marché aux copains Lagardère et cie. Eux y auraient gagner de l'argent, et Disney peut être.
Il n'y a qu'en terme d'image que celà rapporte. Pour une ville en manque de touristes, çà peut être une vitrine (Melbourne par exemple). Pour Paris, je ne pense pas que ce soit utile.
Quant à Monaco...   C'est une goutte d'eau pour eux ! Comme Bahrein, où c'est l'émir qui paye.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> tu vas me dire qu'aucune activite dans ce coin ne va creer d'emplois ?



Quels emplois ? Un circuit permanent peut créer des emplois, pas un circuit provisoire (cas des circuits en ville), et si le coin tu ne le connais pas, moi, oui, je vis à proximité, les habitants là bas ne cherchent pas ou peu d'emploi, car pour pouvoir y vivre, il faut déjà en avoir un (pas de HLM, très peu de "locatif", presque que des co-propriétés. Les ouvriers qui feront les travaux préparatoires et de démontage viendront d'ailleurs.



bananiaaa a dit:


> bref, tu en penses ce que tu veux, notre pays donne suffisamment a rire, si en plus, le circuit finit a Sarcelles, je te dis pas la honte...



Ça serait aussi con à Sarcelle qu'à Disney, mais au moins, à Sarcelle, ça pourrait fournir quelques emplois locaux, parce que là, des demandeurs d'emploi, il y en a !



bananiaaa a dit:


> en tout cas, personne n'est mort a Monaco parce qu'il y a la F1 la bas



Monaco, c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle, puisque c'est le seul grand prix qui a des retombées pour les riverains, qui louent leurs terrasses et balcons une fortune pour la durée du Grand Prix. Malheureusement, pas de possibilités de ce genre à Marne la Vallée, ce ne sont que des zones pavillonaires ou de petits immeubles d'un ou deux étages, donc trop bas pour voir au dessus des palissades !



bananiaaa a dit:


> mais bon, pour ne pas creer de polemique, supprimons la F1 en France !



Non, laissons là où elle était jusqu'ici, à la campagne, là où il n'y a que peu de riverains, Magny Cours ou le Paul Ricard. Bernie veut des circuits en ville parce que ça lui rapporte plus, à lui, mais en aucun cas, les retombées ne profitent aux habitants, qui eux, doivent se contenter des nuisances !

Quant à mon anatomie, je ne vois pas bien ce qu'elle vient faire dans ce débat :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à mon anatomie, je ne vois pas bien ce qu'elle vient faire dans ce débat :mouais:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu t'enfiles le doigt dans l'il tellement profond qu'il doit te chatouiller l'intérieur des orteils !




:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> :rateau:



Ah ! Mais là, c'est de la tienne, qu'il est question !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

pas besoin d'enfiler les doigts tres loin, je peux me gratter les yeux et les orteils qd je me sens les pieds


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2008)

En attendant, Sébastien Loeb fait toujours parler de lui dans les news.

Allez dehors les jeunes, faites de la place aux autres !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

aux essais, il etait devant nelson piquet junior 

remarque c'etait pas dur


----------



## doudou83 (22 Novembre 2008)

Manque de bol pour* WEBBER* !
*ICI*


----------



## sylko (22 Novembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Manque de bol pour* WEBBER* !
> *ICI*



Ca donnera l'occasion, au fils de mon garagiste, de rouler un peu


----------



## Hurrican (26 Novembre 2008)

Notre Sébastien voit ses chances de rester en F1 s'éloigner... 
Ou comment l'argent a pris le pas sur le sport. 
Mes dimanche après-midi seront sûrement plus proches de ma tendre épouse pour les prochaines saisons... Au moins, elle va être contente. :love:


----------



## melaure (26 Novembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Notre Sébastien voit ses chances de rester en F1 s'éloigner...
> Ou comment l'argent a pris le pas sur le sport.
> Mes dimanche après-midi seront sûrement plus proches de ma tendre épouse pour les prochaines saisons... Au moins, elle va être contente. :love:



C'est marrant, mais je ne crois pas trop au "potentiel" de Sato ... 

Buemi, je ne l'ai encore jamais vu, je vais faire confiance aux enthousiastes du sujet


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2008)

Ecclestone va-t-il achever la F1 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ecclestone va-t-il achever la F1 ?



Tu m'as fait peur, j'avais lu "Ecclestone va-t-il acheter la F1 ?" 

Comment peut-il acheter ce dont il est déjà propriétaire ?


----------



## doudou83 (29 Novembre 2008)

Toro Rosso : quel avenir ?
*ICI

*Décision début décembre pour les pilotes
*ICI*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

qd je vois les plans d'ecclestone, j'ai bien peur que la F1 finisse par devenir de l'A1GP

si ca continue les constructeurs vont finir par claquer la porte et creer leur propre championnant sans la FIA


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Novembre 2008)

Lu dans _Le Journal du dimanche_ :

Ouverture à Dubaï dun parc dattractions ayant pour thème la F1 prévue pour septembre 2009. Deux mois avant le GP dAbu Dhabi. Tiens ! quelle coïncidence


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Lu dans _Le Journal du dimanche_ :
> 
> Ouverture à Dubaï dun parc dattractions ayant pour thème la F1 prévue pour septembre 2009. Deux mois avant le GP dAbu Dhabi. Tiens ! quelle coïncidence



y a aucune concidence

la date etait prevue depuis longtemps


----------



## Hurrican (5 Décembre 2008)

Honda arrête la F1 ! :hein:
Nous voilà à nouveau avec une écurie en moins. La piste du moteur Honda s'arrête donc ici pour Torro Rosso. Et peut être aussi du coup la candidature de Sato ?
Et du coup Button est sans volant !
Y a du rebondissement dans l'air à prévoir.


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Honda arrête la F1 ! :hein:
> Nous voilà à nouveau avec une écurie en moins. La piste du moteur Honda s'arrête donc ici pour Torro Rosso. Et peut être aussi du coup la candidature de Sato ?
> Et du coup Button est sans volant !
> Y a du rebondissement dans l'air à prévoir.



C'est clair la saignée commence avec la crise. La F1 est fragile avec le niveau financier exigé ...

Mais bon tant qu'il y aura autant de gens qui veulent que ce soit une course à la technologie avant d'être une course de pilote, ça ne peut pas être différent.

Y a plus qu'a lancer des paris sur le nombre de voitures au départ en 2009. 20 ? 18 ? 16 ? 14 ? ... 4 (Ferrari et McLaren  ) ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

sayonara sato


----------



## Hurrican (5 Décembre 2008)

Et l'idée du moteur unique progresse encore.
Cosworth a gagné l'appel d'offre, et Mosley dit probable que des grands constructeurs quitte la F1 d'ici 2010. Cà veut tout dire. :hein:
Au lieu de limiter les budgets à disons 30 ou 40 millions d'euros, règlant ce problème une bonne fois pour toute, ils imposent des solutions batardes qui vont tuer la F1.
Je crois qu'on est à un tournant... Plus de vitrine technique et technologique (qu'on peut garder même avec un budget raisonnable), plus de concurrence, plus de grands constructeurs. La F1 a vécu. Paix à son âme.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

si Moxley veut transformer la F1 en A1GP, les ecuries vont finir par faire un autre championnat sans lui

mais au fait ca veut dire que barrichello disparait aussi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

*Peut-être pas la fin...* :rateau:


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Peut-être pas la fin...* :rateau:



Merci de mettre des liens payants ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

lol il va faire quoi nick fry ? rouler avec des moteurs cosworth ?

si c'est pour faire comme minardi, etre en F1 pour racler la poussiere en derniere position ca n'a pas grand interet


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Merci de mettre des liens payants ...



sorry :rose:

*Formule *1: trois repreneurs potentiels pour l'écurie Honda, selon Nick Fry
[ 05/12/08  - 12H46 - AFP  ]
Nick Fry, le directeur général de Honda, qui a annoncé vendredi son retrait de la Formule 1, a affirmé que trois investisseurs s'étaient d'ores et déjà montrés intéressés pour reprendre l'écurie japonaise.
Honda a annoncé son retrait immédiat de la F1 en raison de la crise économique actuelle. Mais malgré le contexte difficile, Nick Fry reste optimiste et espère qu'avec le soutien de repreneurs, l'écurie pourra continuer d'exister.
"Dans les 12 dernières heures, trois personnes sérieuses nous ont approchés et nous ont fait savoir qu'elles seraient intéressées pour racheter l'équipe, donc nous espérons toujours pouvoir être présents à Melbourne" le 29 mars pour l'ouverture de la saison 2009, a dit Nick Fry sur la radio BBC Radio 5 Live.
La voiture prévue pour 2009 est déjà à un stade de développement avancé.
"Je pense que nous avons des arguments attrayants, a ajouté Nick Fry. Nous avons donc beaucoup d'espoir, comme de nombreux observateurs de la Formule 1, que notre équipe réussisse un grand pas en avant. Il me semble que ce serait donc une belle opportunité pour qui serait intéressé".
"Ils ont dépensé beaucoup d'argent pour en arriver là, donc, si quelqu'un veut investir en Formule 1, c'est forcément une belle opportunité à étudier", a de son côté estimé Bernie Ecclestone, le grand argentier de la F1.
"C'est vraiment dommage qu'ils se retirent parce que je pense qu'ils auraient figuré dans le quatuor de tête sans aucun problème en 2009", a-t-il encore affirmé.
Honda reste cependant sur une mauvaise saison, seulement embellie par le podium de Rubens Barrichello à Silverstone. L'écurie japonaise a fini neuvième et avant-dernière du Championnat des constructeurs avec 14 points.


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2008)

C'est Ecclestone qui s'est déguisé trois fois en investisseurs ?

(ou plutôt Mosley qui aime bien les déguisement de bagnards ...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

ça sent le moisi pour la FIA ! :mouais:
Je regarde la F1 depuis que je suis tout petit, et j'ai toujours vu ça comme une course à l'innovation, à la performance... Une vrai vitrine technologique pour les constructeurs.
Mais l'idée du moteur unique et de la boite de vitesse unique peut être pour 2010, ça retire tout ça ! C'est plus de la Formule 1 ! La F1 c'est pas l'économie, l'écologie, ou encore l'égalité, c'est une compétition, les mauvais arrêtent, le bons continuent, point barre. (cf: prost grand prix)
La FIA se tire une balle dans le pied en faisant ce qui se passe dans le monde actuellement : niveler par le bas ! C'est quoi la prochaine étape ? La voiture unique et le circuit unique (un anneau...) comme en IndyCar ?
Qu'elle impose des règles sur la sécurité pourquoi pas, mais retirer ce qui fait l'intérêt de la F1 pour les grand constructeurs c'est franchement stupide !
Et si les grands constructeurs s'allient pour faire capoter ce championnat qui deviens franchement merdique, et bien tant mieux...
(et puis bon, les connards qui laissent passer un pilote dans le dernier virage quand le titre est en jeu ça me donne la gerbe... même pas de sanction... pas d'enquête... la FIA doit être politiquement correcte...(cf: affaire _Max Mosley)..._)



melaure a dit:


> (ou plutôt Mosley qui aime bien les déguisement de bagnards ...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

c'est pas drole, Force India (qui porte tres mal son nom) va se battre contre qui maintenant pour la derniere place?

ce qui est marrant en F1, c'est les autres ecuries qui remballent deja le matos, ils attendent pas que Force India finissent la course


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

*du rab...*


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2008)

et si on se cotisait pour lancer une écurie MacG ?


----------



## Alex666 (6 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> et si on se cotisait pour lancer une écurie MacG ?



voila déjà 4 roues


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> voila déjà 4 roues



Moi, je fournis le volant :


----------



## Hurrican (6 Décembre 2008)

Et moi le service médical. Qui veut une jolie chemise boutonnée dans le dos ? :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> et si on se cotisait pour lancer une écurie MacG ?



Mais ça a été fait...  











Elle avait pas fière allure cette écurie?


----------



## doudou83 (6 Décembre 2008)

bien curieux cette histoire de moteurs pour 2010 
*ICI
*


----------



## AppleGold (6 Décembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> bien curieux cette histoire de moteurs pour 2010
> *ICI
> *



La fin d'une époque. 

Cette histoire de standardisation m'inquiète plus que la crise financière pour l'avenir de la F1. Je pense que des sponsors plein d'argent, ils en trouveront toujours plus ou moins. Mais des gogos pour regarder des monoplaces presque identiques se disputer des médailles .... ils risquent d'avoir plus de mal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> La fin d'une époque.
> 
> Cette histoire de standardisation m'inquiète plus que la crise financière pour l'avenir de la F1. Je pense que des sponsors plein d'argent, ils en trouveront toujours plus ou moins. Mais des gogos pour regarder des monoplaces presque identiques se disputer des médailles .... ils risquent d'avoir plus de mal.



Pitêt, pitêt pas, nan, le problème, c'est que les écuries ne prenant pas le moteur unique n'ayant pas le droit de faire mieux que lui, les constructeurs actuels ne se désintéressent de la F1, mais toutes les mêmes voitures, point de vue spectacle, ça serait sans doute de nature à remettre du sel sur la piste, puisque la différence se ferait alors sur le pilotage.

Mais bon, des "formules monotype", il y en a déjà pas mal !


----------



## AppleGold (6 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...
> 
> Mais bon, des "formules monotype", il y en a déjà pas mal !



C'est pas faux.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

en tout cas, toutes les reformes vont a l'encontre de l'identite de la F1, c'est a dire, la categorie reine de la course automobile avec des ecuries bien distinctes

si Bernie veut limiter les couts, il n'a qu'a faire voter une regle simple: fixer un plafond annuel max pour les depenses pour chaque ecurie, point final

pourquoi chercher des moyens detournes totalement stupides

et en plus, il change les regles tous les ans pour gener ferrari

les qualif ca devient n'importe quoi

le fait d'obliger les differents trains de pneus c'est pareil

ou encore le fait d'avoir imposer un fabricant de pneus unique


----------



## marcelpahud (6 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> en tout cas, toutes les reformes vont a l'encontre de l'identite de la F1, c'est a dire, la categorie reine de la course automobile avec des ecuries bien distinctes
> 
> si Bernie veut limiter les couts, il n'a qu'a faire voter une regle simple: fixer un plafond annuel max pour les depenses pour chaque ecurie, point final



Autant leur demander d'utiliser de l'eau en poudre pour abreuver les pilotes pendant la course, ça sera plus facile à contrôler...

Nan sérieux, un plafond annuel ?? C'est certainement la chose la plus facile à contourner... Paraît que les développements moteur devaient cesser mais ya quand même toujours des petites améliorations à gauche à droite... Et tout ça c'était pour diminuer les coûts, idem pour la limitation des essais privés. Les équipes se rattrapent en R&D et les plus grands prennent toujours plus d'avance sur les plus petits, c'est la loi de la jungle. De plus, un plafond ça veut rien dire parce qu'ils passeraient tous par des sociétés parallèles (pour ne pas dire écran, hein, on est honnête en F1 !) pour écouler leurs budgets pharaoniques... La F1 est extrêmement dispendieuse et dépensière depuis de nombreuses années et à part une volonté soudaine des grands de limiter les coûts, je vois pas ce qui pourrait améliorer la situation financière... Mais limiter les coûts pour les grandes équipes équivaudrait à perdre l'avantage technique qui permet de gagner des courses et des championnats qui eux-mêmes permettent de gagner plus d'argent pour gagner plus de courses etc. etc.... l'argent est le pouvoir...

Je trouve juste dommage du coup que Bruno Senna se retrouve sur le carreau et Button aussi...

Enfin bref, avec ces réformes on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge et j'espère que Max et Bernie se rendront compte assez vite qu'ils sont en train de démolir ce sport. Alors qu'il suffirait de forcer les constructeurs à vraiment oeuvrer pour trouver une solution de produire des voitures de sport plus propres (énergie grise comprise, naturellement), afin de recoller à l'image d'une F1 à la pointe de la technologie, développant des solutions transférables sur l'auto de M. Tout-le-monde...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

les mesures prises depuis 2 ans sont egalement inefficaces pour faire baisser les couts

de toute facon, si des ecuries se retirent, 

soit les ecuries restantes creent un nouveau championnat mais sans Bernie et donc sans la FIA, championnat que d'autres ecuries futures rejoindront

soit y a plus de F1 jusqu'a ce que ca aille mieux


----------



## doudou83 (7 Décembre 2008)

*David RICHARDS* le retour ?
*ICI

BUTTON* en test chez Toro Rosso ?
*ICI

*Bon dimanche* 


*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

oui enfin, meme si Richards rachete l'ecurie, il achetera juste un chassis vu que Honda arretera de produire les moteurs

ca va etre comme toutes les autres ecuries de ce genre avant, comme Minardi, un developpement plus lent que les autres, un moteur pas performant ou pas fiable (Cosworth) et des pilotes moyens


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Enfin bref, avec ces réformes on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge et j'espère que Max et Bernie se rendront compte assez vite qu'ils sont en train de démolir ce sport. Alors qu'il suffirait de forcer les constructeurs à vraiment oeuvrer pour trouver une solution de produire des voitures de sport plus propres (énergie grise comprise, naturellement), afin de recoller à l'image d'une F1 à la pointe de la technologie, développant des solutions transférables sur l'auto de M. Tout-le-monde...



Ce qui ne changera donc rien, puisque le budget de recherche conditionne pas mal le résultat final. C'est bien cette lutte sans fin à la techno qui tue le F1 et fait augmenter les budgets.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

pas besoin de reformes, il a suffi de garder Max le Nazi pour nuire a ce sport


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce qui ne changera donc rien, puisque le budget de recherche conditionne pas mal le résultat final. C'est bien cette lutte sans fin à la techno qui tue le F1 et fait augmenter les budgets.



C'est pas faux  Mais qu'au moins, s'il y a de la dépense à outrance, que ça serve à qqch...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce qui ne changera donc rien, puisque le budget de recherche conditionne pas mal le résultat final. C'est bien cette lutte sans fin à la techno qui tue le F1 et fait augmenter les budgets.




humm ce n'est pas faux

cela dit, je ne pense pas que ca tue la F1

c'est juste que

1/ les depenses sont devenues trop elevees pour les plus petites equipes et pour les pilotes qui doivent amener des sponsors sans que ces derniers soient garantis d'un retour sur investissement

2/ certaines ecuries depensent des sommes folles pour rattraper le retard sur les top ecuries et tout l'investissement n'est pas payant donc c'est de la pure perte

a part ca, ca reste rentable pour celles qui font parler d'elles et les circuits/les pays gagnent de l'argent

certains circuits sont plus que rentables !!!


----------



## Hurrican (7 Décembre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Nan sérieux, un plafond annuel ?? C'est certainement la chose la plus facile à contourner...


Je ne suis pas de ton avis. Avec une somme raisonnable, il serait aisé à la FIA de financer une équipé de contrôleurs chargés de vérifier les salaires, les factures des pièces (et leur coût exact chez le sous-traitant éventuel...), etc, avec de grosses sanctions en cas de fraude.
Alors que les règlementations sur les moteurs pour 2 ou 3 courses (voir la saison si on en a envie) sont elles, totalement idiotes. Comme l'a très bien souligné Mario Thiessen, le budget a été croqué en développement "avant" utilisation. Et rien n''empêche d'avoir des moteurs coutant une fortune, au contraire, car pour les fiabiliser on peut utiliser des matériaux très onéreux.
Pour ce qui est de la R&D, il est évident que c'est difficile à quantifier quand elle provient directement du pôle "non compétition". Mais dans ce cas, on pourrait (comme çà a été fait en rallye), demander à ce qu'une innovation provenant d'un département externe figure sur au moins x milliers de modèles de série, bloquant l'utilisation détournée qu'on pourrait en faire, ou au contraire, poussant l'innovation vers la voiture de M. tout le monde.
En tout cas, je reste persuadé aussi que la limitation des budgets est la seule solution valable.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

en effet, si la FIA peut verifier quelles pieces sont changees sur une monoplace alors que le reglement oblige de conserver 1 moteur pour 2 GP, la FIA peut tres bien controler comme les ecuries respectent la limite annuelle de depenses

quoiqu'on en dise, la FIA essaie de jongler entre Ferrari et Mclaren Mercedes qui font la pluie et le beau temps

ce sont 2 ecuries qui avaient des ressources qui semblaient illimitees par rapport aux autres, jusqu'ici il etait difficile de leur imposer de telles restrictions

je dis bien jusqu'ici, maintenant que la crise menace la f1, peut etre il est plus judicieux d'imposer une limite annuelle plutot que de transformer la F1 en une autre series


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

du nouveau:

_Les écuries de Formule 1 ont accepté un plan de réduction drastique des coûts de fonctionnement afin de répondre à la crise économique, a affirmé ce soir la Fédération internationale de l'automobile (FIA) à l'issue d'une réunion sur ce sujet à Monte Carlo.

"Un accord a été trouvé sur des mesures à prendre pour atteindre les objectifs fixés à l'horizon de 2010 par la FIA", selon un communiqué.

Lors d'une réunion de quatre heures, les écuries, réunies au sein de la Formula One Teams' Association (FOTA) "ont fait des propositions pour réaliser des économies significatives en 2009, tout en maintenant la Formule 1 au sommet du sport automobile et en renforçant son intérêt". Le président de la FIA, Max Mosley, entendait notamment proposer un moteur unique pour toutes les écuries, fabriqué par le constructeur britannique Cosworth, et une boîte de vitesse standardisée.

La FIA ne précise pas si ces mesures spécifiques, qui rencontraient l'opposition de plusieurs écuries, ont été acceptées telles quelles. Elles permettraient, selon Mosley, de réaliser 80% d'économies, cruciales au moment où la F1 est durement touchée par la crise économique.

Plusieurs écuries, notamment Ferrari et Toyota, étaient notamment réticentes à l'idée de confier la construction des moteurs au seul Cosworth.

Les décisions prises lors de la réunion de Monte Carlo, qui a duré quatre heures, doivent être entérinées lors d'un Conseil mondial de la FIA vendredi. Leur détail sera alors révélé._

*AFP 10/12/2008*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

puree, decidement une decision con encore de la part de Max

ca va servir a rien pour limiter les couts

si Ferrari peut plus fabriquer leurs moteurs, la monocoque va qd meme passer encore plus d'heures en soufflerie et ca va encore couter plus cher !

ils font partie des ecuries qui font tourner la soufflerie 24h24 desormais ils vont la faire fonctionner 365 jours par an !!

super en tout cas, cosworth n'equipe plus la F1 depuis un moment et les moteurs vont devoir faire 3 GP

ils vont contents Ferrari et Mclaren de voir les moteurs claquer


----------



## Trompe la Mort (11 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ils vont contents Ferrari et Mclaren de voir les moteurs claquer



De toute façon, ils préféreront voir des moteurs claquer plutôt que de n'avoir aucun adversaire. Tous les constructeurs automobile vont mal, et ils ne pourront pas justifier 400 millions d'euros de budget F1 quand les immatriculations sont en berne, et les ouvriers en chômage technique.

Il faut donner aux écuries de quoi travailler sur des technologies pouvant avoir des retombées sur les véhicules de série, sinon c'est la mort de la F1. Il y a le KERS, mais c'est encore insuffisant.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

oui mais bon, enlever aux ecuries ce qui fait leur nature, notamment les moteurs c'est deja tuer la F1


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Il faut donner aux écuries de quoi travailler sur des technologies pouvant avoir des retombées sur les véhicules de série, sinon c'est la mort de la F1. Il y a le KERS, mais c'est encore insuffisant.



Ben, c'est pas avec le "moteur unique" qu'on va y arriver ! La motorisation de nos voitures de tous les jours doit plus à la F1 et à quelques autres formules admettant des prototypes, comme l'endurance, qu'à toutes autres formules ! 

En 1950 (année de création de la F1), pour avoir 75 ch sous le capot, dans un moteur utilisable sur route, il fallait un six cylindres de 3 litres consommant 12 à 15 litres aux cent Km, sinon plus*. Aujourd'hui, on obtient la même chose avec un moteur quasiment trois fois plus petit, consommant quasiment quatre fois moins, nécessitant un entretien bien moins fréquent (plus de vis platinées à changer tous les 10000 Km, plus de réglage de carburation, ni de distribution, et j'en passe &#8230, et polluant énormément moins (moins de rejets, et ceux qui restent moins nocifs).  

Tous ces progrès sont en très grande partie dus aux budgets R&D des constructeurs mettant leurs moteurs en compétition, et c'est ça, que le fait que les deux dirigeants *anglais* de la F1 refilent la poule aux &#339;ufs d'or à un unique fabricant de moteurs *anglais*, qui ne travaille *que* pour la compétition, et dont les recherches n'ont aucune retombée sur la série, va tuer ! À ce stade, pour que nos voitures de tous les jours puissent bénéficier des progrès (limités, vu qu'il n'y aura plus de concurrence, pas de raison de se casser le tronc) en matière de moteurs, il faudra soit attendre que les brevets de Cosworth tombent dans le domaine public, soit payer nos voitures bien plus cher en raison des licences de Cosworth !

Bon heureusement, ils n'ont pas encore posé les yeux sur l'endurance !


(*) Si si, regardez mieux, c'est le moteur de la Citroën 15/6 !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

les mesures de Max ca ne fait que transformer la F1 en A1GP

c'est une course de pilotes, ca n'a plus rien a voir avec la F1 et des ecuries si ca continue

la course automobile, c'est des pilotes mais avant tout des constructeurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

D'ici qu'ils imposent "le pilote unique dans la voiture unique sur le circuit unique" &#8230;


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

Et pourquoi on ne mettrait pas des pédaliers dans les voitures ? Ca c'est une grosse économie !!! Je suis sur que le budget d'un team cycliste est bien moins élevé que celui de Ferrari !!!    :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et pourquoi on ne mettrait pas des pédaliers dans les voitures ? Ca c'est une grosse économie !!! Je suis sur que le budget d'un team cycliste est bien moins élevé que celui de Ferrari !!!    :rose: :rateau:



un francais garanti en F1: Virenque


----------



## Hurrican (11 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> un francais garanti en F1: Virenque


Et c'est quoi son sponsor ? Festina, une marque de seringues, ou de "compléments sportifs" ? 

Enfin, les écuries se sont réunies, et sont à priori tombées d'accord sur une série de mesures, destinées à réduire les coûts (Max avance le chiffre de 80% d'économies). Le détail des mesures sera donné plus tard...
On a plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et c'est quoi son sponsor ?



la parapharmacie ? 



"Honda ne sera pas une grande perte. Ils ont terminé le championnat à la neuvième place et c'était un mauvais exemple pour les autres équipes. En F1, les équipes arrivent et repartent; ce n'est pas la fin du monde. Seule la Scuderia Ferrari est là depuis le début," déclare Bernie Ecclestone.



bon, en tout cas c'est un peu n'importe quoi
Bernie qui fait tout pour aider Ferrari
Max qui fait tout pour contrer Ferrari


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> un francais garanti en F1: Virenque


Viendra-t-il à son insu de son plein gré ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Enfin, les écuries se sont réunies, et sont à priori tombées d'accord sur une série de mesures, destinées à réduire les coûts (Max avance le chiffre de 80% d'économies). Le détail des mesures sera donné plus tard...
> On a plus qu'à attendre.



En F1 plus on essaie de réduire les coûts, plus les budgets explosent. Et avec la crise, certaines écuries profitent de la situation pour se désengager 
De toute façon la F1 a tellement évolué, et s'est tellement ridiculisé avec toutes une série de mesures, de plus avec des responsables complètement à la ramasse qu'il faudrait un bon coups de pieds dans cette fourmilière pour faire bouger les choses ..
Ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Trompe la Mort (11 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est pas avec le "moteur unique" qu'on va y arriver ! La motorisation de nos voitures de tous les jours doit plus à la F1 et à quelques autres formules admettant des prototypes, comme l'endurance, qu'à toutes autres formules !



Ça a été vrai, mais est-ce que ça l'est encore ? Les progrès récents sont arrivés grâce au moteur diesel, on est donc bien loin de la F1. Et puis, les contraintes sont bien différentes : entre fiabiliser un moteur bridé à 19000 tours, et réduire les émissions en charge partielle, il y a un monde. Par exemple, le rappel pneumatique des soupapes existe depuis au moins 15 ans en F1, mais n'a pas d'application (car peu d'intérêt) en série.

Enfin, ça reste un moteur à combustion interne à quatre temps, le moteur du XXe siècle.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

y a pas que le moteur, plein de choses d'une F1 equipent maintenant des voitures de serie


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> y a pas que le moteur, plein de choses d'une F1 equipent maintenant des voitures de serie


 Ah oui les capteurs de proximité pour l'aide au parcage


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Ça a été vrai, mais est-ce que ça l'est encore ? Les progrès récents sont arrivés grâce au moteur diesel, on est donc bien loin de la F1. Et puis, les contraintes sont bien différentes : entre fiabiliser un moteur bridé à 19000 tours, et réduire les émissions en charge partielle, il y a un monde. Par exemple, le rappel pneumatique des soupapes existe depuis au moins 15 ans en F1, mais n'a pas d'application (car peu d'intérêt) en série.
> 
> Enfin, ça reste un moteur à combustion interne à quatre temps, le moteur du XXe siècle.



Non, les progrès actuels ne doivent rien au diesel, les allumages et injections cartographiques, le remplacement des rupteurs par des contacts à effet hall, les multi-soupapes, les turbo-compresseurs, plus plein d'études sur l'optimisation des chambres de combustion et des organes d'allumage, et j'en passe, tout ça, ce sont bien des acquis de la compétition. Si le rappel pneumatique des soupapes n'a pas d'intérêt dans les moteurs de série, c'est grâce encore à la F1 ou au sport-protos, qui a fait bénéficier nos voitures de ressorts de soupapes bien plus efficaces que ceux qu'on utilisait jusque vers la fin des années 60. Entre 1968 et 2008, les moteurs courants ont gagné environ 2000 tr/mn en moyenne, c'est grâce à ça !

Même le diesel a bénéficié d'une partie de ces innovations (turbo, optimisation des chambres de combustion &#8230.


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, les progrès actuels ne doivent rien au diesel, les allumages et injections cartographiques, le remplacement des rupteurs par des contacts à effet hall, les multi-soupapes, les turbo-compresseurs, plus plein d'études sur l'optimisation des chambres de combustion et des organes d'allumage, et j'en passe, tout ça, ce sont bien des acquis de la compétition. Si le rappel pneumatique des soupapes n'a pas d'intérêt dans les moteurs de série, c'est grâce encore à la F1 ou au sport-protos, qui a fait bénéficier nos voitures de ressorts de soupapes bien plus efficaces que ceux qu'on utilisait jusque vers la fin des années 60. Entre 1968 et 2008, les moteurs courants ont gagné environ 2000 tr/mn en moyenne, c'est grâce à ça !
> 
> Même le diesel a bénéficié d'une partie de ces innovations (turbo, optimisation des chambres de combustion &#8230.



Oui enfin de là à dire que c'est uniquement grâce à la F1. Je pense que même sans la F1, on ferait de tel progrès, les autres compétitions aussi doivent apporter leur pierre à la recherche ... D'ailleurs je pense que des compétitions comme les 24 heures du mans servent plus à des technos robustes et utiles dans les voitures de tous les jours. En effet il faut que ça dure, ce n'est pas pour rouler 2/4 heures et mettre sa voiture à la casse après ...

La F1 c'est un peu comme les défilés de mode. Le luxe mais personne ne porte ça dans la vraie vie 

_(j'entends déjà les hurlements de Pascal   )_


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui enfin de là à dire que c'est uniquement grâce à la F1.



Si tu lisait pas en diagonale, tu aurais vu que la phrase "uniquement grâce à la F1" tu es le seul à l'avoir prononcé, moi, je n'ai rien dit de tel (j'ai même affirmé le contraire à deux reprises) ! 

Bien sûr, que l'endurance y est aussi pour beaucoup, mais si tu suis le détail précis du trajet de pas mal des innovations arrivées à la série, tu constateras qu'elles ont été introduites par la F1, puis fiabilisées ensuite par l'endurance !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

sans parler des boites de vitesses et plein d'autres elements...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (11 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu lisait pas en diagonale, tu aurais vu que la phrase "uniquement grâce à la F1" tu es le seul à l'avoir prononcé, moi, je n'ai rien dit de tel (j'ai même affirmé le contraire à deux reprises) !



Mais je ne remettais pas en cause la compétition en général, mais la F1 en particulier, sur ce qu'elle pouvait apporter, aujourd'hui, à la série. On a déjà le multi-soupapes, l'injection directe, le calage variable, le turbo basse pression, la combustion optimisée, etc...

Mais le reste, ce qui est spécifique aux températures, aux rotations et aux puissances extrêmes de la F1, ne fait plus avancer le schmilblick.


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> sans parler des boites de vitesses et plein d'autres elements...



C'est des trucs du 20ème siècle, c'est ça ?   

Ha vivement qu'on ait tous des Skycar !!! 







Article (récent) dans le point : La vidéo qui fait du buzz : la voiture anti-embouteillage

Donc si la F1 suit l'évolution, ça risque d'être drôle en 3D ...


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2008)

Sympa la futur F1...
Un mélange de Harry Potter et d'IndyCar 
Plus besoin de construire de circuits, juste éviter les mouettes et c'est parti


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est des trucs du 20ème siècle, c'est ça ?
> 
> Ha vivement qu'on ait tous des Skycar !!!
> 
> ...



Vu la portance de l'aile, les 4 turbines doivent "envoyer" pour faire voler ce truc... J'y crois pas trop :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Mais je ne remettais pas en cause la compétition en général, mais la F1 en particulier, sur ce qu'elle pouvait apporter, aujourd'hui, à la série. On a déjà le multi-soupapes, l'injection directe, le calage variable, le turbo basse pression, la combustion optimisée, etc...
> 
> Mais le reste, ce qui est spécifique aux températures, aux rotations et aux puissances extrêmes de la F1, ne fait plus avancer le schmilblick.



Pour la lecture en diagonale, je parlais au scandin lyonnais, mais pour les apports, si ça a encore des choses à dire : 1950 : 75 ch 6 cyl 3L, 15/18l/100Km. 2008 : 75 ch = 4 cyl 1L, 4,5l/100Km. pourquoi pas 2018 : 75ch = 2 cyl 600 cc, 2l/100Km ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Vu la portance de l'aile, les 4 turbines doivent "envoyer" pour faire voler ce truc... J'y crois pas trop :hein:



La presque totalité des avions modernes sont instables , c'est l'informatique qui dirige le tout


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La presque totalité des avions modernes sont instables , c'est l'informatique qui dirige le tout



Oui mais la majorite des avions modernes a des ailes ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Surtout, dès que les conversations sur la F1 vous emmerdent, n'hésitez pas le signaler, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

attention faut respecter strictement le sujet (F1) sinon je connais un modo qui a la gachette facile


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Surtout, dès que les conversations sur la F1 vous emmerdent, n'hésitez pas le signaler, hein ?



C'est marrant, je me disais : Backcat est pas la, on va pourvoir se laisser aller...

He ben non, il est de retour


----------



## Trompe la Mort (11 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> pourquoi pas 2018 : 75ch = 2 cyl 600 cc, 2l/100Km ?



Ça fait 125ch au litre. Ce rendement là, on l'a déjà sur des voitures courantes (les anciennes Smart : 3cyl, 700 cc, +80ch ou la dernière Mini Cooper S : 1600cc, +200ch).

Par contre pour la conso de 2L, je ne vois pas comment y arriver en 2018, sauf à imaginer ce moteur tournant à régime constant pour "alimenter" un moteur et des batteries électriques.

Mais j'imagine pas trop la F1 suivre cette voie là. Mais celle d'un 600cc turbo de 500ch, pourquoi pas !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

faudrait imaginer la F1 avec des energies renouvelables et/ou propres

car des GP et des tests, faut voir le gaspillage de carburant

premierement ca pollue
deuxio ca coute cher

il aurait peut du commencer par la le naze....  i


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> car des GP et des tests, faut voir le gaspillage de carburant
> 
> premierement ca pollue
> deuxio ca coute cher



Des GP au GPL, en somme ? 

Tiens, le carburant, voilà encore un domaine où les progrès accomplis ne doivent rien au diesel !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Décembre 2008)

Je n'avais rien lu sur les nouvelles réglementations... :mouais:
A quand l'abandon des formes aérodynamiques des voitures pour les remplacer par des carosseries fiat?


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2008)

Je verrais plutôt une remorque, genre Tractor Pulling


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je verrais plutôt une remorque, genre Tractor Pulling



Je vois d'ici les commentaires sur Téheffehun : "Et Choux ma chère, sur Massey Fergusson, fait l'intérieur à Jaunis ces Coteaux, dont le John Deere a failli sortir de la piste, tandis que derrière, la troisième place du podium se dispute entre le New Holland de michele ah l'beau rateau, et le Deutz Fahr de Da vide coule tard ! &#8230;"


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Décembre 2008)

*Article du Monde : la F1 au régime sec*


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Article du Monde : la F1 au régime sec*



Ca fait pas rêver ... 

Autant remettre des attelages de chevaux ...


----------



## Alex666 (13 Décembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Ça fait 125ch au litre. Ce rendement là, on l'a déjà sur des voitures courantes (les anciennes Smart : 3cyl, 700 cc, +80ch ou la dernière Mini Cooper S : 1600cc, +200ch).
> 
> Par contre pour la conso de 2L, je ne vois pas comment y arriver en 2018, sauf à imaginer ce moteur tournant à régime constant pour "alimenter" un moteur et des batteries électriques.
> 
> Mais j'imagine pas trop la F1 suivre cette voie là. Mais celle d'un 600cc turbo de 500ch, pourquoi pas !



pour une voiture qui fait du 2 litres au 100 c'est par ici 3 litres pour la version GT et un 0 à 100 en moins de 10 sec !!! disponnible en 2010-11

la F1 ou le sport proto devrait suivre ces voies là... pour info les 24H du Mans ont été organisé (en autre) pour tester la longévité des ampoules de phare sur un test grandeur nature permettant la livraison en série des ampoules,(j'espère ne pas me tromper) un vrai bain de science valable pour bcp d'autres pièces d'un véhicule, les constructeurs ne s'y sont pas trompés (eux) mais à ce jour les simulations sur informatique, sur leur propre banc test et circuit suffisent à leur R&D et la tendance étant au low cost (tata, renault...) cela met à mal la compétition technologique donc l'essence même de la F1, qui ressemble plus à un jouet de riches, sauf pour Ferrari qui dévellope directement ses voitures à partir, en autre, de la compétition, quand est-il des voitures de série Mc Laren annoncé il y a un mois ? je ne pense pas que la F1 va s'arreter,  j'espère simplement que les plans de route de max & bernie vont s'effondrer, ces 2 connards on tout simplement detruit ce sport pour en faire un parc d'attraction itinérant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Ça fait 125ch au litre. Ce rendement là, on l'a déjà sur des voitures courantes (les anciennes Smart : 3cyl, 700 cc, +80ch ou la dernière Mini Cooper S : 1600cc, +200ch





Alex666 a dit:


> pour une voiture qui fait du 2 litres au 100 c'est par ici 3 litres pour la version GT et un 0 à 100 en moins de 10 sec !!! disponnible en 2010-11



Nan, moi, je parlais de voitures, pas de pot de yaourt, disons des gabaris genre VW Polo ou Peugeot 107, en format "pèpère", parce que des voitures comme celle que trompe la mort cite, il y a longtemps qu'on sait en faire, une Honda S800 de 1966 donnait déjà 100 ch avec 800 cc pour le modèle de série, et 125 ch pour la version course, et avec un moteur "atmo", encore ! Pas compliqué, il suffit de monter un moteur de moto sous le capot, mais si on revient à des modèles courants, utilisables entre 2500 tr/mn et 5 ou 6000 tr/mn, pour un poids de 800/900 Kg, c'est une autre paire de manche !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

une breve:

en rouge, une info importante que j'ai surligne
en bleu mon commentaire





Le Conseil mondial de la Fédération  internationale de l'automobile (FIA), qui s'est tenu vendredi à Monaco, a  adopté "à l'unanimité des équipes" de nombreuses mesures destinées à réduire  significativement les coûts de fonctionnement en Formule 1 à partir de 2009.

  Concernant les moteurs, ils devront durer trois Grands Prix consécutifs et  les pilotes ne pourront pas utiliser plus de huit blocs propulseurs par  saison. 

 Quatre seront disponibles pour les essais, ce qui fait 20 moteurs par  écurie. Leur régime sera par ailleurs limité à 18.000 tours par minute pour  accroître leur durée de vie.

*Ces mesures devraient permettre aux écuries d'économiser 50 % de leur  budget moteur par rapport à la saison écoulée.*

_non c'est debile, si l'ecurie en interne doit investir des sommes folles pour fiabiliser le moteur pour plus de GP, ca va pas du tout reduire le cout !_


A noter que l'équipe Renault a reçu l'autorisation, à l'unanimité, de modifier certaines choses sur son moteur 2009. Les autres moteurs 2009 devront être identiques à ceux de 2008.

  Il n'y aura pas d'essais privés durant le déroulement de la saison, à  l'exception bien sûr des séances d'essais libres qui se déroulent durant les  week-ends de Grands Prix. Seules subsistent par ailleurs les séances de  développement hivernales, avant le premier Grand Prix.         

  Enfin, des études de marché sont en cours pour étudier la popularité de  certaines idées, comme celles de remplacer les points par des médailles ou de  modifier le format des qualifications. Ces idées seront proposées de nouveau à  la FIA une fois les résultats des études connus.

  D'autres mesures ont été adoptées concernant notamment les essais en  soufflerie.

 Pour 2010, la FIA est allée encore plus loin. A partir de cette date un  fournisseur indépendant (qui selon toute vraisemblance devrait être le  Britannique Cosworth) mettra à disposition des écuries qui le souhaitent des  moteurs pour un coût de moins de cinq millions d'euros par saison.

  Les équipes intéressées doivent se déterminer avant le 20 décembre 2008.

  Les équipes pourront choisir de construire leur propre moteur, qui ne  pourra pas être plus performant que le bloc propulseur standard. Ces mêmes  moteurs seront utilisés en 2011 et 2012.

*L'autre mesure phare pour 2010 sera la suppression des ravitaillements en  course.*


Les systèmes de télémétrie et de radios seront standardisés et les  couvertures chauffantes pour les pneus seront interdites. Les courses  pourraient aussi être raccourcies.

A plus long terme ,la FIA et la Fota (l'association des patrons d'écuries)  vont travailler sur un train roulant complètement nouveau à partir de 2013  avec comme objectif une meilleure efficacité au niveau de la consommation de  carburant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> _non c'est debile, si l'ecurie en interne doit investir des sommes folles pour fiabiliser le moteur pour plus de GP, ca va pas du tout reduire le cout !_



Quelles sommes folles ? tu imagines que ça coûte si cher que ça de limiter le régime moteur à 18000 tr/mn ? 1000 tr/mn en moins, tu n'imagine pas l'impact que ça peut avoir sur la longévité d'un bloc !


----------



## marcelpahud (13 Décembre 2008)

La suppression des ravitaillements en course ramènera-t-elle le spectacle sur la piste ? Sorties de routes, pneus détruits, gestion de l'attaque, dépassements ? L'espoir fait vivre...


----------



## Alex666 (13 Décembre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> La suppression des ravitaillements en course ramènera-t-elle le spectacle sur la piste ? Sorties de routes, pneus détruits, gestion de l'attaque, dépassements ? L'espoir fait vivre...



c'est bien marrant tout cela car ils ont remis les ravito pour donner plus de spectacle.... rappelez vous... et allez marche arrière

moteur cosse morte ou causemorte uè:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelles sommes folles ? tu imagines que ça coûte si cher que ça de limiter le régime moteur à 18000 tr/mn ? 1000 tr/mn en moins, tu n'imagine pas l'impact que ça peut avoir sur la longévité d'un bloc !




faire passer l'utilisation d'un moteur de 1 a 2 GP en reduisant pourtant le regime a deja fait bondir les couts

alors meme en reduisant encore ce regime, il faut qd meme rendre le moteur assez fiable pour 3 GP + les qualif de 3 GP


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> La suppression des ravitaillements en course ramènera-t-elle le spectacle sur la piste ? Sorties de routes, pneus détruits, gestion de l'attaque, dépassements ? L'espoir fait vivre...



ravitaillement essence et non pneus

ils vont conserver les changements de pneus, a cause de la securite

l'essence, c'est a propos des strategies, mais bon...


----------



## Alex666 (13 Décembre 2008)

un lien vers l'Equipe

La F1 ne changera rien mais les Boss retournent leur vestes...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

"_Que vous soyez dans les stands, des les tribunes ou devant votre télévision, vous ne sentirez pas la différence. La F1 va rester ce qu'elle est actuellement, elle coûtera juste moins cher.»


_il doit pas souvent regarder la F1 le Max qui aime se deguiser pour dire une anerie pareil

ils changent les regles quasiment tous les ans et apres il ose dire que ca change rien au spectacleprochaine fois: 1 moteur pour 24 GP, on roule jusqu'a ce que le pneu eclate, le dernier en piste est declare gagnant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> "_Que vous soyez dans les stands, des les tribunes ou devant votre télévision, vous ne sentirez pas la différence. La F1 va rester ce qu'elle est actuellement, elle coûtera juste moins cher.»
> 
> 
> _il doit pas souvent regarder la F1 le Max qui aime se deguiser pour dire une anerie pareil
> ...





> Et puis quand vous voyez que certaines emploient plus de 700 personnes simplement pour faire courir deux voitures, crise ou pas, ça ne devenait plus possible. Tôt ou tard elles auraient dû changer ça.»



J'ai la solution, pour les forcer à réduire les coûts salariaux ! : Chaque personne employée par l'écurie devra obligatoirement être embarquée comme passager sur une des voitures de l'écurie pendant le grand prix, comme ça McLaren ou Ferrari auront 350 passagers par voiture, alors que Force India ou Toro Rosso n'en auront qu'une cinquantaine, ça équilibrera les chances, en plus !


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai la solution, pour les forcer à réduire les coûts salariaux ! : Chaque personne employée par l'écurie devra obligatoirement être embarquée comme passager sur une des voitures de l'écurie pendant le grand prix, comme ça McLaren ou Ferrari auront 350 passagers par voiture, alors que Force India ou Toro Rosso n'en auront qu'une cinquantaine, ça équilibrera les chances, en plus !



Ca revient à mon hypothèse du tractor pulling avec une charge en fonction du classement. Plus tu es en haut, plus t'es chargé


----------



## Trompe la Mort (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelles sommes folles ? tu imagines que ça coûte si cher que ça de limiter le régime moteur à 18000 tr/mn ? 1000 tr/mn en moins, tu n'imagine pas l'impact que ça peut avoir sur la longévité d'un bloc !



Pourquoi ne pas carrément restreindre les matériaux utilisés ? Si on n'accepte que l'acier et l'aluminium pour les blocs moteurs et les freins, on réduirait sûrement plus efficacement les coûts, les tours moteurs descendraient d'eux-même (pas besoin de brider à 18000 quand ton moteur claque à 16000), et on aurait sans doute des budgets de recherche utiles à la série !

C'est l'esprit de feu le Champ Car, qui était néanmoins plus populaire que la F1 aux USA (il faut dire, qu'avec un GP des USA saboté par Michelin, on a tout fait pour dégoûter les nord américains de la F1 et les faire rire - jaune - avec la soi-disant excellence technique de la discipline).


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas carrément restreindre les matériaux utilisés ? Si on n'accepte que l'acier et l'aluminium pour les blocs moteurs et les freins, on réduirait sûrement plus efficacement les coûts, les tours moteurs descendraient d'eux-même (pas besoin de brider à 18000 quand ton moteur claque à 16000), et on aurait sans doute des budgets de recherche utiles à la série !



Sans doute parce qu'alors, la F1 ne se distinguerait plus du GP2 series !


----------



## Trompe la Mort (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute parce qu'alors, la F1 ne se distinguerait plus du GP2 series !



Ça ne paraît pas inimaginable pour autant ! Le groupe B en rallye a disparu, mais le WRC est toujours vivant. Tu ajoutes le KERS à la formule GP2, et tu as un vernis "développement durable" qui permet de garder le côté labo de la F1. Et il y a tellement de formules déjà existantes qu'on n'aura pas de mal à en décréter l'une d'elles antichambre du GP2+ !


----------



## Hurrican (15 Décembre 2008)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> ... (il faut dire, qu'avec un GP des USA saboté par Michelin, on a tout fait pour dégoûter les nord américains de la F1...


On va pas revenir la dessus, ce n'est pas Michelin qui a saboté le GP. Ils ont fait des propositions pour courir, qui ont été validées par *toutes* les écuries, sauf une (rouge...). Propositions qui, je le rappelle, comportait la clause de non attribution des points aux équipes Michelin. En clair, elles couraient, mains ne marquaient pas, le classement officiel ne se faisant qu'avec les équipes en gommes japonaises. Mais la FIA, qui n'a jamais caché ses préférences, a préféré plomber le manufacturier français et le GP par la même occasion.
Que feraient t'ils aujourd'hui, si Bridgestone s'apercevait au dernier moment que la piste à évolué, et que leurs pneus risquaient de devenir dangereux pendant le GP ? Ils annuleraient le GP ? Non... Ils feraient en sorte que la course puisse se dérouler, en ajoutant une chicane temporaire, par exemple.


----------



## doudou83 (23 Décembre 2008)

Hello boys & girls !  
Une déclaration qui fera causer dans les chaumières et qui confirme les doutes que l'on pouvait avoir sur les relations entre le pouvoir sportif et une écurie de couleur rouge....
*ICI*

Sinon , il y a toujours les discussions entre Prodrive et Honda
*ICI


*


----------



## Alex? (23 Décembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys & girls !
> Une déclaration qui fera causer dans les chaumières et qui confirme les doutes que l'on pouvait avoir sur les relations entre le pouvoir sportif et une écurie de couleur rouge....
> *ICI*


C'était à prévoir. La seule écurie qui va toujours dans le sens inverse des décisions prise par l'ensemble des autres équipes :mouais:


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2008)

Alex? a dit:


> C'était à prévoir. La seule écurie qui va toujours dans le sens inverse des décisions prise par l'ensemble des autres équipes :mouais:



Il va bien finir par avouer que l'aide à Ferrari allait plus loin que des sommes sonnantes et trébuchantes ... Je crois que les ferraristes peuvent moins la ramener maintenant, leur équipe a toujours été favorisée. Du coup les victoires des autres (McLaren, Renault, Williams) dans l'ère Ecclestone sont encore plus méritantes !   

L'obligation d'avoir Ferrari me parait quand même exagéré ... il y a d'autres marques de légende qui ont tout autant leur place et qu'on n'a pas aidé ou laissé crevé : Lotus, Lamborghini, Jaguar, ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Sinon , il y a toujours les discussions entre Prodrive et Honda
> *ICI
> 
> 
> *



Quelque chose me dit qu'il ne va pas tarder à y avoir une autre discussion  Entre Bernie et Max


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Décembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys & girls !
> Une déclaration qui fera causer dans les chaumières et qui confirme les doutes que l'on pouvait avoir sur les relations entre le pouvoir sportif et une écurie de couleur rouge....
> *ICI*
> 
> ...



Quel Scoop!!!


Je vous rappelle quand même que je le clame depuis pas mal d'années sur ce fil. Vivement es déclarations concernant leur droit à une électronique embarquée interdite sur les autres, et on sera à peu près au clair...

Mais bon, il restera toujours des gens pour croire que l'écurie rouge et la pub loréal qui a piloté là sont des exemples... certes, mais pour moi de mauvaise foi.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2008)

tiens bernie ne veut pas donner plus de sous aux ecuries ... et ..... c'est di montezemollo qui se plaint du coup!


----------



## doudou83 (28 Décembre 2008)

*HONDA* rachetée avec comme pilotes *BUTTON* et le jeune *SENNA* ?
*ICI*


----------



## marcelpahud (28 Décembre 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> *HONDA* rachetée avec comme pilotes *BUTTON* et le jeune *SENNA* ?
> *ICI*



ouais, entendu à la radio ce matin... ça serait pas mal... reste à voir ce qu'ils auraient comme moteur...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

*c'est pas fait !* :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

*Alonso chez Ferrari en 2011?*


----------



## Hurrican (29 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> *Alonso chez Ferrari en 2011?*


Avec un moteur Cosworth, une boite XR, un boitier électronique McLaren, des pneus Bridgestone, des freins Carbone Industrie, etc... Comme toutes les autres voitures du plateau ? 
On confirme par contre que la voiture sera toujours rouge. :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Décembre 2008)

ça confirmera surtout que c'est le plus rapide...
parce que, à voiture égale, les autres ont du soucis à se faire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ça confirmera surtout que c'est le plus rapide...
> parce que, à voiture égale, les autres ont du soucis à se faire...



Ben déjà qu'il a réussi deux fois à les battre avec une voiture moins bonne que la leur, que même le chou, ma chère, il a rien pu y faire


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Décembre 2008)

C'est ce que je pense aussi, à cela tu ajoutes la performance hallucinante à Singapour et on peut mesurer à quel point il survole le débat. Cela dit alors que je ne l'aime pas beaucoup par ailleurs... mais je reconnais que là, il inspire du respect.

Je pense qu'on devrait encore en entendre parler...


----------



## melaure (29 Décembre 2008)

Comme quoi il n'a pas besoin de Ferrari. Une fois que toutes les voitures seront pareilles et que Ferrari n'aura plus son bonus, le rouge ne sera peut-être plus attirant ... 

Renault a intérêt à le garder.


----------



## rizoto (29 Décembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Avec un moteur Cosworth, une boite XR, un boitier électronique McLaren, des pneus Bridgestone, des freins Carbone Industrie, etc... Comme toutes les autres voitures du plateau ?
> On confirme par contre que la voiture sera toujours rouge. :rateau:



Une ferrari avec un moteur cosworth ... Ca va faire bizarre La magie va en prendre un coup


----------



## Hurrican (29 Décembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ça confirmera surtout que c'est le plus rapide...
> parce que, à voiture égale, les autres ont du soucis à se faire...


Je ne suis pas de cet avis. Kimi et Lewis auront leur mot à dire. Et peut être même les Sebastien (Vettel, Bourdais, Buemi). Même si çà a été un peu tangent question fairplay, faudrait pas oublier que chez McLaren, le petit Lewis lui a donné plus que du fil à retordre. Et mon finlandais favori, il n'a plus à prouver que lorsque sa voiture fonctionne faut arriver à le suivre... :love:


----------



## AppleGold (29 Décembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je ne suis pas de cet avis. Kimi et Lewis auront leur mot à dire. Et peut être même les Sebastien (Vettel, Bourdais, Buemi). Même si çà a été un peu tangent question fairplay, faudrait pas oublier que chez McLaren, le petit Lewis lui a donné plus que du fil à retordre. Et mon finlandais favori, il n'a plus à prouver que lorsque sa voiture fonctionne faut arriver à le suivre... :love:



Je ne suis pas un grand fan d'Alonso mais je pense sincèrement qu'il a plus apporté à Lewis que le contraire. Je suis persuadé qu'à voiture et traitement égal, Hamilton n'a aucune chance face à Alonso ..


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Décembre 2008)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je ne suis pas de cet avis. Kimi et Lewis auront leur mot à dire. Et peut être même les Sebastien (Vettel, Bourdais, Buemi). Même si çà a été un peu tangent question fairplay, faudrait pas oublier que chez McLaren, le petit Lewis lui a donné plus que du fil à retordre. Et mon finlandais favori, il n'a plus à prouver que lorsque sa voiture fonctionne faut arriver à le suivre... :love:




Sebastien Bourdais... moui, moui, moui
Tu veux parler du mec qui tourne deux secondes moins vite que ses coéquipiers dans la même voiture?
Quant à Kimi, je suis convaincu, et évidemment ultra-fan, mais je ne crois quand même pas qu'il soit aussi rapide que Alonso à voiture égale,et Hamilton j'en pense rien : mais une chose est sûre, il ne m'a jamais bluffé sur la piste. Il est régulier, efficace sans aucun doute, mais il manque un peu de panache.

Kimi et Alonso, eux, sont des explosifs et ça c'est la course automobile d'après moi.


----------



## Hurrican (29 Décembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Sebastien Bourdais... moui, moui, moui
> Tu veux parler du mec qui tourne deux secondes moins vite que ses coéquipiers dans la même voiture?


Bourdais n'a jamais tourné 2s moins vite que Vettel ! 
 Il a été plus que malchanceux (et accessoirement victime de Bernie...), pour ce qui est de l'attribiution des points, et je te rappelle quand même qu'avec la STR2, c'est Bourdais qui était devant... Il s'est toujours plaint du fait que la n° 3 avait été calquée pour le pilotage du teuton. Pourtant, en fin de saison, après que ses ingénieurs aient trouvé les combinaisons de réglages adéquates, il était toujours dans ses roues. On aura beau dire ce que l'on veut, mais il est pas devenu 4 fois champion aux USA par chance.


----------



## melaure (29 Décembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Hamilton j'en pense rien : mais une chose est sûre, il ne m'a jamais bluffé sur la piste. Il est régulier, efficace sans aucun doute, mais il manque un peu de panache.



Un nouveau Prost alors ? Ben s'il réussi déjà à avoir 4 titres, il aura réussi sa carrière 



Hurrican a dit:


> Bourdais n'a jamais tourné 2s moins vite que Vettel !
> Il a été plus que malchanceux (et accessoirement victime de Bernie...), pour ce qui est de l'attribiution des points, et je te rappelle quand même qu'avec la STR2, c'est Bourdais qui était devant... Il s'est toujours plaint du fait que la n° 3 avait été calquée pour le pilotage du teuton. Pourtant, en fin de saison, après que ses ingénieurs aient trouvé les combinaisons de réglages adéquates, il était toujours dans ses roues. On aura beau dire ce que l'on veut, mais il est pas devenu 4 fois champion aux USA par chance.



Oui seul quelqu'un qui ne l'a pas vu courir dans un autre championnat dont je doit taire le nom, peut affirmer ça


----------



## doudou83 (30 Décembre 2008)

*HONDA *et l'intox ! 
*ICI*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

le 12 janvier:

*Ferrari F1 2009*


----------



## sylko (9 Janvier 2009)

Depuis 2005, que je vous casse les .... en vous parlant du fils de mon garagiste.  Ben cette fois, ça y est.


*Sébastien Buemi est en F1* 






Prochaine étape, le titre 

J'espère qu'il fera équipe avec l'autre Sébastien.  Ce sera sympa, d'avoir deux Francophones dans cette écurie.

Ce serait également sympa, que dans un ou deux ans, Sébastien soit rejoint par sa cousine Natacha, qui dispute le nouveau championnat de Formule 2. La seule fille de ce championnat.


----------



## doudou83 (10 Janvier 2009)

Et oui , depuis le temps que tu nous en parle ...... WELL DONE  je croise les doigts pour notre SEB national.......
Au fait ,* bonne année à tous les fans de cette rubrique !!!*


----------



## marcelpahud (10 Janvier 2009)

Bravo Séb et en effet ça serait bien de le voir au côté de l'autre Séb, histoire que les mécanos de Toro Rosso n'aient pas trop de nouveaux prénoms à apprendre :rateau:


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2009)

Bon, Ron Dennis s'en va ... une longue épopée qui s'achève.

Mais je crois qu'il a de quoi bien s'occuper dans le groupe McLaren.


Bon chance a cette équipe.


----------



## Alex666 (17 Janvier 2009)

J'apprends que Bourdais pour rester en F1 sera en concurrence avec Sato... 

le talent contre l'argent en somme...


----------



## marcelpahud (17 Janvier 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> J'apprends que Bourdais pour rester en F1 sera en concurrence avec Sato...
> 
> le talent contre l'argent en somme...



Sato a quand même montré quelques belles choses il fut un temps et s'en est sorti honorablement avec une Super Aguri surannée... Après, même si je ne suis pas Français, j'aime bien Bourdais ne serait-ce que pour la langue qu'il parle mais surtout son palmarès


----------



## marcelpahud (17 Janvier 2009)

A part ça, qu'est-ce que vous pensez des designs des nouvelles voitures ?

Je me réjouis de les voir en action... Autant sous certains angles elles paraissent horribles, autant sous d'autres, elles me rappellent les années 95 à 97, exceptée la taille des ailerons. Y aura-t-il vraiment plus de spectacle... wait'n'see


----------



## doudou83 (20 Janvier 2009)

Vous l'aviez bien compris depuis quelques années , je suis un fan de l'écurie BMW SAUBER ! donc voilà quelques news sur cette dernière 
version 2009
le grand ROBERT a Valence ce mardi
BMW et le KERS
perte du sponsor: CREDIT SUISSE


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Vous l'aviez bien compris depuis quelques années , je suis un fan de l'écurie BMW SAUBER !



Nan ? Sans dec ?


----------



## doudou83 (21 Janvier 2009)

On croise les doigts pour* BOURDAIS !*
10 jours à attendre
SATO c'est..non !


----------



## doudou83 (24 Janvier 2009)

Politique , influences et passe- droit pour un nouveau tracé du GP de France 
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (28 Janvier 2009)

GP de france dans les yvelines....FIN ?
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> GP de france dans les yvelines....FIN ?
> *ICI*



Il n'y a qu'a le faire au milieu de l'étang de Berre, ou sur l'Atoll des essais nucléaires de Mururoa, comme ça les écolos pourront pas dire qu'ils massacrent un truc. Ces lieux sont déjà morts


----------



## doudou83 (31 Janvier 2009)

et si on le faisait chez Bernie au Castellet ? il est super beau,super au normes etc.....pour ceux qui viennent en avion ,il y a l'airport et en face un somptueux hôtel ? se serait top cool nan ??


----------



## Alex666 (1 Février 2009)

Le GP de France est mort alors que c'était une institution... merci Bernie..., la F1 n'est plus, elle est rentrée ds une nouvelle ère, et son passé ne fait plus partie de son futur, tout au + pour l'histoire qui fait vendre et les statistiques... à force de cracher sur les GP europeens bernie va devoir aller habiter loin vers l'Asie du sud Est, son nouveau marché, il gardera monaco pour l'image, et valence qui fait parti des ses projets asseptisés... vivement qu'une nouvelle compet' voie le jour avec du thrill de la sueur, des passes d'armes d'anthologie et des voitures de dingues (même avec des moteurs non thermique) parce que pour le moment, à 300 km/h plus rien ne se passe sauf peut etre le départ de ceux qui ont fait parti de l'histoire de la F1.


----------



## rizoto (5 Février 2009)

Bourdais reste chez Toro Rosso?


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2009)

oui , c'est confirmé 
ICI


----------



## marcelpahud (6 Février 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> oui , c'est confirmé
> ICI



En fait, Toro Rosso ne voulait pas trop déstabiliser ses employés qui auraient du apprendre un nouveau prénom de pilote avec quelqu'un d'autre... et Loeb était pas disponible alors bon... 

Cool pour Bourdais en tout cas, ça fera 2 francophones dans la même équipe, Teufun risque bien de passer du temps près du stand du Toro Rouge italien


----------



## sylko (6 Février 2009)

Très bonne nouvelle pour les francophones


----------



## Hurrican (6 Février 2009)

Bourdais et Buemi avaient qui plus est, déclaré tous les deux s'entendre très bien. 
Alors avec une équipe qui a prouvé l'année dernière qu'elle avaient de bons éléments, et deux pilotes qui en plus d'être rapides, sont de bons metteurs au point (en tout cas pour Bourdais, Buemi je le connais pas encore assez bien  ), RedBull a du souci à se faire, même avec Vettel.
Enfin, RedBull peut aussi compter sur une amélioration du moteur Renault qui aura pu évoluer, le Losange ayant eu le droit de développer légèrement son bloc. C'est vrai que Mercedes et Ferrari, avaient joué avec la réglementation 2008...


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> deux pilotes qui en plus d'être rapides, sont de bons metteurs au point (en tout cas pour Bourdais, *Buemi je le connais pas encore assez bien* .



Pour *BUEMI *, il faut demander à *SYLKO* !      il connait son pedigree par coeur :love:


----------



## Alex666 (6 Février 2009)

Les slicks reviennent :rateau: ça va rouler !


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Février 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> Les slicks reviennent :rateau: ça va rouler !



En parlant de ça,
ils ont expliqué pourquoi ce retour en arrière ?
Economie - environnement - toussa ? Ou autre chose ?


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Février 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> En parlant de ça,
> ils ont expliqué pourquoi ce retour en arrière ?
> Economie - environnement - toussa ? Ou autre chose ?



C'est juste que vu qu'il n'y a plus d'appui aérodynamique (ou beaucoup moins en tout cas), il fallait compenser par du grip mécanique, et les pneus slicks étaient tous désignés pour ça. Il y avait l'argument sécuritaire (les pneus rainurés tiennent moins bien la route...) qui aurait joué dans la prise de décision.

Mais rien d'économique et encore moins d'écologique...


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Février 2009)

Nostalgie des 90' alors 
Je ne savais pas que les pneus slicks tenaient mieux que les rainurés ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Nostalgie des 90' alors
> Je ne savais pas que les pneus slicks tenaient mieux que les rainurés ...



Ben, c'est pourtant évident : si tu enlèves les rainures, la surface de gomme en contact avec le sol est plus importante, donc tu adhères mieux.

Le but des pneus rainurés était précisément de réduire cette adhérence pour tenter de limiter les performances des voitures !


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Février 2009)

Oui oui, c'est logique, je n'y avais juste pas vraiment pensé!

C'est probablement pour ça que je roule toujours en pneus slicks


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> C'est probablement pour ça que je roule toujours en pneus slicks



Ah nan, t'es plus en slick, là, tu roules sur la toile, tu vas bientôt attaquer la chambre à air


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Février 2009)

wouhou 
Impatient que la saison reprenne !!


----------



## Alex666 (8 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, t'es plus en slick, là, tu roules sur la toile, tu vas bientôt attaquer la chambre à air



lol il y a une "feuille d'acier" d'abord non ?

le slick c'est chic, plein de grip, de la reprise plus vite


----------



## rizoto (8 Février 2009)

Tiens regarder la photo de l'équipe !


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> wouhou
> Impatient que la saison reprenne !!



Sans ron, bof ...

Surtout qu'il y a toujours Luca, la tête à baffe !


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Février 2009)

Avec un bel iphone aussi ces 2 gaillards là


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Avec un bel iphone aussi ces 2 gaillards là


Ouaiiis !...
C'est génial !...


----------



## doudou83 (19 Février 2009)

Salut boys & girls !

*HONDA *: résultat des courses lundi 23 fevrier
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (28 Février 2009)

La sortie du tunnel pour* HONDA*
*BRAWN RACING ?*


----------



## marcelpahud (28 Février 2009)

Et la nouvelle Force India, largement moins ratée que d'autres au niveau du design j'ai l'impression (je pense surtout à Renault et BMW...)


----------



## Hurrican (2 Mars 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Et la nouvelle Force India, largement moins ratée que d'autres au niveau du design j'ai l'impression (je pense surtout à Renault et BMW..



Comment çà ? 
La Renault est absolument splen... heu non, laide. 
Et en plus, elle se traîne et casse à tout bout de champ. 
Espérons qu'ils résoudront leurs soucis d'ici le 1er GP, parce que là, Alonso, il va se servir de la presse espagnol pour faire passer ses pensées. :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (23 Mars 2009)

C'est bien calme par ici.....
Une p'tite news de Bernie 
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/090322194757.shtml

*29 mars... Melbourne !!!*
*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!*


----------



## melaure (23 Mars 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> C'est bien calme par ici.....
> Une p'tite news de Bernie
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/090322194757.shtml
> 
> ...



L'enterrement de la F1 est repoussé ?   

Bon sérieux quand est-ce que les dirigeants actuel de la F1 vont passer la main. Raz-le-bol des ces deux magouilleurs. Ecclestone et Mosley dehors, qu'on passe enfin à une nouvelle génération !


----------



## rizoto (23 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> L'enterrement de la F1 est repoussé ?
> 
> Bon sérieux quand est-ce que les dirigeants actuel de la F1 vont passer la main. Raz-le-bol des ces deux magouilleurs. Ecclestone et Mosley dehors, qu'on passe enfin à une nouvelle génération !



On va voir se que vont donner les nouvelles regles... Il y aura peut être des surprises ! 

En tout cas, j'ai vraiment hate que le prochain GP arrive


----------



## doudou83 (26 Mars 2009)

Hello boys & girls !  
voici quelques news pour ce week end 
*Les données du GP*

Un sponsor pour* BRAWN GP*
*ICI*

Des réductions de salaire chez* Renault*
*LÀ*

Le KERS chez* BMW *pour le GP de Melbourne
*ICI*

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*


----------



## melaure (26 Mars 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Hello boys & girls !
> voici quelques news pour ce week end
> *Les données du GP*
> 
> ...



Je croyais qu'ils avaient remplacé les moteurs par un système de propulsion musculaire ?  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je croyais qu'ils avaient remplacé les moteurs par un système de propulsion musculaire ?  :rateau:



Oui, ils comptaient remplacer les moteurs par des membres d'un club lyonnais, mais les négociations avec un certain MacGilles, administrateur du club en question ont échouées sur des considérations financières (il aurait demandé plusieurs Euro par course et par membre motorisateur)


----------



## melaure (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, ils comptaient remplacer les moteurs par des membres d'un club lyonnais, mais les négociations avec un certain MacGilles, administrateur du club en question ont échouées sur des considérations financières (il aurait demandé plusieurs Euro par course et par membre motorisateur)



Ha oui je comprend, il ne demandait pas assez pour de la F1. C'est le problème des bénévoles, ils gèrent des sous à petite échelle. Je lui dirais de multiplier par quelques millions la prochaines fois


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Des réductions de salaire chez* Renault*





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Aucun chiffre officiel na été communiqué par lécurie Renault, mais daprès le Daily Mail, le double champion du monde de Formule 1 aurait subi une réduction de 4 millions de livres sterling (4,5 millions deuros) sur son salaire annuel de 13 millions deuros.



Comme disait le grand Albert, tout est relatif. :sleep:


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Mars 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Et la nouvelle Force India, largement moins ratée que d'autres au niveau du design j'ai l'impression (je pense surtout à Renault et BMW...)



Je ne suis pas complètement d'accord avec toi. Si tu penses réellement que dessiner la voiture de l'année dernière permet de ne pas rater son dessin, c'est le cas.
Mais au regard des présentations des voitures de toutes les écuries (sauf brawn que je n'ai pas vue) je dirai plutôt que les seuls qui ont fait évoluer le dessin sont : Renault en tête, suivi de près par Williams et BMW. Ce ne sont pas des choix esthétiques qui ont prédominé à la conception de ces voitures, mais bien des ratios efficacité/contrainte réglementaire, et à ce jeu là, j'espère que les trois écuries sus-citées seront plus performantes que Force India.
Si ce n'était pas le cas, je te dirai alors que tu as raison, mais j'en doute.

(Mais perso, je trouve que la plus belle reste la Williams, espérons que ce sera vrai aussi sur la piste, j'ai un faible pour cette écurie qui a été longtemps la seule concurrente en palmarès de MacLaren, loin devant les autres, depuis que la F1 est un sport automobile -c'est à dire après 70-).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

puree les F1 sont devenues tres moche avec les regles sur l'aerodynamique

surtout l'arriere, l'aileron est horrible

on dirait un dragster !!!


----------



## Hurrican (26 Mars 2009)

Moi je trouve surtout qu'Ecclestone et Mosley sont en train de tuer cette discipline.
Vu comme les pilotes et la FOTA (l'association des constructeurs) se fâchent de plus en plus souvent avec la FIA, çà ne m'étonnerait pas qu'on voit surgir le fameux championnat parallèle dont on avait entendu parler il y a 2-3 ans...
Brawn arrive en rachetant Honda, et Ecclestone lui sucre tous les droits télévisés auquel Honda avait droit (22 millions tout de même) ! Je comprend que Ross l'ai en travers de la gorge ! Il s'est saigné les veines pour éviter la mort à cette équipe, et cette saleté d'Ecclestone vient lui mettre la tête sous l'eau.

D'ailleurs McLaren, Ferrari, Renault et les autres, réclament les sommes dues pour les années tenez vous bien... 2006, 2007 et 2008 ! Notre cher Bernie n'a toujours pas versé un centime pour ces années là (ce qui a failli amené McLaren et Renault à boycotter le GP d'Australie). C'est pire qu'un pingre ! 

Vivement qu'Ecclestone soit éjecté (avec perte et fracas, çà me plairait), et que Mosley soit poussé dehors. Y en a marre de leurs conneries à ces deux là.


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Mars 2009)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je ne suis pas complètement d'accord avec toi. Si tu penses réellement que dessiner la voiture de l'année dernière permet de ne pas rater son dessin, c'est le cas.
> Mais au regard des présentations des voitures de toutes les écuries (sauf brawn que je n'ai pas vue) je dirai plutôt que les seuls qui ont fait évoluer le dessin sont : Renault en tête, suivi de près par Williams et BMW. Ce ne sont pas des choix esthétiques qui ont prédominé à la conception de ces voitures, mais bien des ratios efficacité/contrainte réglementaire, et à ce jeu là, j'espère que les trois écuries sus-citées seront plus performantes que Force India.
> Si ce n'était pas le cas, je te dirai alors que tu as raison, mais j'en doute.
> 
> (Mais perso, je trouve que la plus belle reste la Williams, espérons que ce sera vrai aussi sur la piste, j'ai un faible pour cette écurie qui a été longtemps la seule concurrente en palmarès de MacLaren, loin devant les autres, depuis que la F1 est un sport automobile -c'est à dire après 70-).



Oh ne t'inquiètes pas, je sais bien que Force India ne sera pas devant, c'était une pure remarque esthétique... Par contre, il semble que Brawn a réussi à allier réussite esthétique et efficacité technique, la seconde étant naturellement primordiale en F1...

Je me réjouis d'être dimanche matin dans tous les cas 

Pour ce qui est de Max et Bernie, qu'on les brûle, ça réglera le problème  Ils ont fait du bien à la F1, mais il y a longtemps... qu'on laisse le contrôle à la FOTA, ça n'ira pas moins bien...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

y a vraiment pas photo a propos de l'aileron...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> *y a vraiment pas photo* a propos de l'aileron...



C'est le cas de le dire !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est le cas de le dire !



lol, enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire

la voiture s'enlaidit avec ces changements de reglement idiots


----------



## rizoto (27 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> lol, enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire
> 
> la voiture s'enlaidit avec ces changements de reglement idiots



Ils ne sont pas tous idiots. Du moins, difficile de juger pour le moment


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2009)

Oui on va dormir tranquille dimanche matin


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ils ne sont pas tous idiots. Du moins, difficile de juger pour le moment



avec un reglement qui change chaque annee, pour ne pas dire plusieurs fois dans la meme année, ca commence a devenir grotesque

les pneus slick, c'est super, ils les avaient supprime pour des raisons de securite et maintenant ils les remettent

en tout cas, je sens que la F1 ca va devenir une voiture unique comme en A1GP

avec en plus le KERS qui donne un bonus de puissance de qq secondes par tour ca ressemble fort au power boost du A1GP...


----------



## Hurrican (27 Mars 2009)

Enfin, les premiers essais libres ont confirmé ce qu'on pensait.
Les 3 écuries à posséder un diffuseur "spécial" (Williams, Brawn, Toyota) sont devant, les RedBull (qui cassent comme du verre),  les Ferrari, les Renault, et Force India (he oui) juste derrière, les BMW à la traine, et les McLaren... en fond de grille ! 
Le changement de règlement aura au moins çà de bon. On voit pas les même devant ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

ouais mais tu vas voir que des le 2e GP, ils auront tous les memes specs


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> les pneus slick, c'est super, ils les avaient supprime pour des raisons de securite et maintenant ils les remettent



Oui, mais pour des raisons de sécurité !


----------



## Hurrican (27 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ouais mais tu vas voir que des le 2e GP, ils auront tous les memes specs


Cà m'étonnerais. La modification d'une pièce comme celle là, influe tellement sur la voiture, qu'ils devront tous plancher sérieusement sur la question, et la tester correctement avant de pouvoir l'aligner en course.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

ca s'est deja vu l'an dernier avec l'aileron avant

BMW avait adopte un certain type et le GP suivant, d'autres ecuries l'avaient copie


----------



## Alex666 (28 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Enfin, les premiers essais libres ont confirmé ce qu'on pensait.
> Les 3 écuries à posséder un diffuseur "spécial" (Williams, Brawn, Toyota) sont devant, les RedBull (qui cassent comme du verre),  les Ferrari, les Renault, et Force India (he oui) juste derrière, les BMW à la traine, et les McLaren... en fond de grille !
> Le changement de règlement aura au moins çà de bon. On voit pas les même devant ! :rateau:


 
oh que oui ! brawn en doublé, ça va peut être m'aider va me réveiller demain


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2009)

Pas de chance pour Bourdais. Ca commence déjà mal. Il aurait peut-être mieux fait de profiter de la réunification des championnats US, histoire d'aller gagner quelque chose 

Bon on verra le résultat demain, la fiabilité des voitures changera peut-être la donne ...


----------



## Alex666 (28 Mars 2009)

attendons de voir, le bleme c'est buemi déjà mieux placé...:mouais:


----------



## Baracca (28 Mars 2009)

Même si l'expérience paye, étonné et agréablement surpris que les deux monoplaces se trouvent dans cette position très favorable.
Je n'oserai pensé qu'il est eu l'intention de ne mettre que très peu de carburant et faire en moyenne un arrêt de plus que les habituels leader du plateau.
Donc après la Scuderia, je croise les doigts pour  Brawn GP


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2009)

Et mince Toyota déclassé, pourquoi c'est pas tombé sur Ferrari !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et mince Toyota déclassé, pourquoi c'est pas tombé sur Ferrari !!!



Pitêt parce que le diffuseur de Ferrari est conforme, lui ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

barrichello etait bon pour la retraite mais peut etre qu'il a bien fait de faire une annee de plus grace a une brawn performante

l'avenir nous le dira...

ce serait en tout un finish en beaute

je vois kubica sur le podium demain

bourdais 19e en qualif


----------



## Baracca (28 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et mince Toyota déclassé, pourquoi c'est pas tombé sur Ferrari !!!



parce que


----------



## Hurrican (28 Mars 2009)

Kubica, je crains pour lui au départ...
1) Il est du mauvais côté de la piste.
2) Les Toyota étant déclassées, il a Massa dans le dos, Rosberg a ses côtés (côté propre) et Raikkonen derrière Rosberg (et on sait comment il démarre vite notre Kimi :love. 
3) Robert n'a pas opté pour le Kers. Il ne serait pas étonnant que ceux qui l'ont, le charge autant que possible durant le tour de chauffe, histoire d'utiliser le peu qu'il pourra donner (mais çà se sentira), dès l'envol. Et comme par hasard, les Ferrari l'ont...
4) La BMW semble peu chargée en essence (les Ferrari aussi remarque), ce qui sous-entend un arrêt très tôt, ou un pari sur une voiture de sécurité très tôt (ce qui n'est pas impossible, à Melbourne çà cartonne souvent).
Enfin, se lever avant 8h un dimanche, c'est inhumain. :rateau: Mais je vais essayer quand même, histoire de rigoler en voyant notre ami le thon se débattre avec sa voiture, et Button lui prendre quelques tours.   Cà va lui rabattre son caquet à monsieur "je suis un dieu".


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Cà va lui rabattre son caquet à monsieur "je suis un dieu".



de quel pilote tu parles?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> de quel pilote tu parles?



Un pilote qu'il adore, en fait, c'est son favori


----------



## Hurrican (28 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> de quel pilote tu parles?


Je te l'ai dit, notre ami le thon.


----------



## Romuald (28 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> .../...
> Enfin, se lever avant 8h un dimanche, c'est inhumain. :rateau: .../...



D'autant plus qu'à ton horloge biologique il sera 7 heures :sleep:
N'oublies pas d'avancer ta montre, on passe à l'heure d'été !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je te l'ai dit, notre ami le thon.



je pense qu'il fait partie des pilotes qui ne sont champions qu'une fois

il va rejoindre le club de jacques villeneuve


celui qui va avoir la rage cette annee je pense c'est kimi
il va vouloir se battre pour le titre ou arreter la F1


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> je pense qu'il fait partie des pilotes qui ne sont champions qu'une fois
> 
> il va rejoindre le club de jacques villeneuve



J'ai la même opinion sur ce pilote... et la même vision sur sa carrière 
... et un truc pas objectif du tout , ...je supporte pas ses attitudes 




bananiaaa a dit:


> celui qui va avoir la rage cette annee je pense c'est kimi
> il va vouloir se battre pour le titre ou arreter la F1



Qu'il puisse t'entendre, car c'est pas la sensation que j'ai de lui et pourtant j'en espère pas moins


----------



## marcelpahud (29 Mars 2009)

Moi je mise sur Jenson champion du monde cette année ! 

Et de toute façon, z'ont dit qu'ils étaient conformes ces diffuseurs... ma foi, si les autres ont raté le coche avec ce règlement, il ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à eux-mêmes, ça leur fera pas de mal un peu de bousculade dans la hiérarchie, allez Brawn (Virgin ?), Toyota et Williams ! :rateau:

Et les deux SB aussi  ('sont un peu loin ce dimanche, mais si les Toro Rosso font comme l'an dernier, on peut s'attendre à de jolies choses sur l'ensemble de la saison  )


----------



## rizoto (29 Mars 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Moi je mise sur Jenson champion du monde cette année !
> 
> Et de toute façon, z'ont dit qu'ils étaient conformes ces diffuseurs... ma foi, si les autres ont raté le coche avec ce règlement, il ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à eux-mêmes, ça leur fera pas de mal un peu de bousculade dans la hiérarchie, allez Brawn (Virgin ?), Toyota et Williams ! :rateau:
> 
> Et les deux SB aussi  ('sont un peu loin ce dimanche, mais si les Toro Rosso font comme l'an dernier, on peut s'attendre à de jolies choses sur l'ensemble de la saison  )



Faut pas s'enflammer non plus. Ils ne vont pas rester les bars croises !


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Faut pas s'enflammer non plus. Ils ne vont pas rester *les bars* croises !



Non les Bars sont pour raikkonen


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> je pense qu'il fait partie des pilotes qui ne sont champions qu'une fois
> il va rejoindre le club de jacques villeneuve
> celui qui va avoir la rage cette annee je pense c'est kimi
> il va vouloir se battre pour le titre ou arreter la F1





Baracca a dit:


> Qu'il puisse t'entendre, car c'est pas la sensation que j'ai de lui et pourtant j'en espère pas moins





Baracca a dit:


> Non les Bars sont pour raikkonen



Alors la je suis mort de rire avec tous les tifosi trolleurs sur Lewis. Non seulement il aura passé les deux Ferrari, mais il aura su faire preuve de calme et de sérénité contrairement à Kimi qui une fois de plus, craque complètement !

En tout cas bravo à Button, Fischilla et Brown qui font un début remarquable, à Lewis qui fait une belle 4ème place en partant du fond. Les deux pilotes Toyota marquent de gros points aussi.

Alonso sauve quelques points, et Buemi met son premier pour commencer.

Quand à Vettel, on va dire erreur de jugement. Mais 6 points perdus bêtement ...


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

Enfin un vrai GP ! comme on en a pas vu depuis bien longtemps... 

Button, Barichello Brawn, Bien bien bien !

quelle revanche pour jenson et rubens, quelle entrée pour l'ex ingé de ferrari

dommage la casse pour les loosers de la fin (kubica et vettel), finalement buemi 1 point et bourdais juste derrière font preuve de fiabilité pas comme féfé... 
le championnat s'annonce (pour la 1ere partie) passionnant 

je vais à nouveau suivre la F1?


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Alors la je suis mort de rire avec tous les tifosi trolleurs sur Lewis. Non seulement il aura passé les deux Ferrari, mais il aura su faire preuve de calme et de sérénité contrairement à Kimi qui une fois de plus, craque complètement !



Pourquoi trolleur 
C'est être forcement un trolleur de dire que l'on apprécie par Hamilton tout en étant supporter de Ferrari ?
J'ai jamais dit qu'il était nul au poing de ne pas être en F1, seulement que je ne vois pas en lui une carrière longue comme pourrait l'entendre, cela n'engage bien sur que moi.
Alonso a ridiculisé bien plus les monoplaces du cheval cabré et pourtant j'ai une préférence pour lui, bizarre pour un tifosi  

Apparemment c'est bien plus politiquement correcte de dire ou écrire que Hamilton:
- c'est le meilleur
- c'est le plus beau 
- c'est le plus fort
- c'est le plus talentueux 
- c'est le plus digne
- c'est le plus beau  
- etc... 

Je ne dis pas ou sous entend que est un trolleur, mais juste que tu as un point de vue et qu'il n'engage que toi

Ps: je sais très bien rire aussi des pilote Ferrari, exemple Raikkonen


----------



## rizoto (29 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Pourquoi trolleur
> C'est être forcement un trolleur de dire que l'on apprécie par Hamilton tout en étant supporter de Ferrari ?
> J'ai jamais dit qu'il était nul au poing de ne pas être en F1, seulement que je ne vois pas en lui une carrière longue comme pourrait l'entendre, cela n'engage bien sur que moi.
> Alonso a ridiculisé bien plus les monoplaces du cheval cabré et pourtant j'ai une préférence pour lui, bizarre pour un tifosi
> ...



Perso, je ne supporte pas lewis, ni Fer a riz. 

En tout cas, honda doit se mordre les doigts !


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2009)

Ben moi, j'ai tout simplement adoré cette course. Le fils de mon garagiste a confirmé tout le bien, dont je vous en parlais, lorsqu'il courrait en Formule BMW. Ca date 

Ca me gênait un peu, alors que c'était un fil dédié à la F1, mais maintenant... je me lâche.


*Bravo Séb! *

Reste plus que sa cousine, Natacha, le rejoigne et je serais très, très heureux


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

Bonze alors, là, je viens de finir de regarder le GP sur mon ordi (et  à téheffun, parce que faut pas déconner, la grass'mat, c'est sacré, et que la Freebox v5 avec tuner TNT intégré, c'est pas fait pour les chiens :rateau. A vrai dire, je suis assez content du résultat, pour les Brawn et leurs pilotes, bien sûr, car je me souviens bien de tout ce qui se disait sur eux (les pilotes) l'an passé (ici et ailleurs), et tant l'un que l'autre ont montrés qu'ils avaient encore leur place en F1. Je suis content aussi pour Jarno Trulli, surtout parce que celui là, je l'aime bien, et pas seulement pour son talent de pilote. Je suis content aussi pour Hamilton, parce que je trouve vraiment lassantes toutes ces critiques stériles et partisanes à son égard, et enfin, je suis content pour Sylko, dont le fils (de son garagiste) marque son premier point lors de son premier grand prix*. Enfin, je suis content pour moi, parce qu'il y avait quand même pas mal de temps qu'on avait pas eu un grand prix aussi intéressant à regarder. Dommage pour Vettel et Kubi, mais bon &#8230; C'est la course !


(*) en EDIT, je précise que je n'avais pas vu le post du dit Sylko, posté pendant que je rédigeais le mien (et maintenant qu'il le fait remarquer, je note en effet à quel point il avait l'air gêné de nous en parler avant) 



sylko a dit:


> Reste plus que sa cousine, Natacha, le rejoigne et je serais très, très heureux



Je pense que si quelques uns doivent être déçus lorsqu'elle les rejoint, beaucoup s'en réjouiraient si elle les rejoignait  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

j'ai bien fait de ne pas m'etre leve ce matin pour regarder la F1 car regarder l'enregistrer via la 9box m'a permis de regarder en avance rapide et surtout zapper les commentaires pourris des commentateurs de TF1 !

c'etait du grand n'importe quoi ce premier GP

des voitures pas equipees des memes materiels pour ne pas citer le KERS

button, qui a mon avis, n'a rien d'un grand pilote et a juste benefie de la voiture la plus rapide et/ou la plus equilibree aujourd'hui (qui n'a pas le KERS)

barrichello, les differences de perf entre sa voiture et les autres etaient trop flagrantes pour imputer sa 2e place a son "talent" de pilote

vettel, il aurait largement merite sa 2e place voire la victoire sans cette tentative de depassement idiot par kubica, ca merite une bonne sanction

kubica qui n'en est pas a son premier essai, l'an dernier il avait deja eu des manoeuvres dangereuses, notamment contre kimi, massa et hamilton

ferrari, que j'aime beaucoup... je sens que jean todt doit etre furax chez lui de voir que son equipe est tombee si bas

alonso, pauvre lui, sa voiture est encore pourrie cette année, faut dire que renault n'a surement plus d'argent pour developper la voiture


et enfin, finir un GP avec la pace car, c'est super...

encore 2-3 GP comme ca et je zappe toute la saison

la prochaine fois je regarderai sur une chaine cablee car les commentaires sur TF1 j'en peux plus, a croire qu'ils sont payes au mot...

---------- Post added at 16h15 ---------- Previous post was at 16h11 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Quand à Vettel, on va dire erreur de jugement. Mais 6 points perdus bêtement ...



j'ai vu le replay, c'est kubica qui double dans le virage en faisant l'exterieur alors qu'il n'a pas du tout la place pour reprendre la trajectoire

en fait, il coupe carrement la trajectoire de vettel a la corde

la faute est a 200% pour lui




tiens j'ai entendu ca sur eurosport en breve, branson voudrait que brawn gp s'appelle virgin F1 
l'invasion virgin n'est pas prete de s'arreter...

---------- Post added at 16h18 ---------- Previous post was at 16h15 ----------




Baracca a dit:


> Pourquoi trolleur
> C'est être forcement un trolleur de dire que l'on apprécie par Hamilton tout en étant supporter de Ferrari ?
> J'ai jamais dit qu'il était nul au poing de ne pas être en F1, seulement que je ne vois pas en lui une carrière longue comme pourrait l'entendre, cela n'engage bien sur que moi.
> Alonso a ridiculisé bien plus les monoplaces du cheval cabré et pourtant j'ai une préférence pour lui, bizarre pour un tifosi
> ...




non la preuve, j'aime bien ferrari mais pas massa qui a oublie de se raser ce weekend...

---------- Post added at 16h19 ---------- Previous post was at 16h18 ----------




sylko a dit:


> Reste plus que sa cousine, Natacha, le rejoigne et je serais très, très heureux



allez, vivement des femmes en F1 l'an prochain

comme ca on vire les mecs qui savent pas conduire et on met Natacha et Danica Patrick (qui met des claques aux mecs soit dit en passant)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> j'ai bien fait de ne pas m'etre leve ce matin pour regarder la F1 car regarder l'enregistrer via la 9box m'a permis de regarder en avance rapide et surtout zapper les commentaires pourris des commentateurs de TF1 !
> 
> c'etait du grand n'importe quoi ce premier GP



Dans le "grand n'importe quoi, tes commentaires ridiculisent tout ce qui s'est fait avant, je trouve, dommage qu'on ne puisse pas les zapper (du moins, moi, je ne peux pas) 



bananiaaa a dit:


> vettel, il aurait largement merite sa 2e place voire la victoire sans cette tentative de depassement idiot par kubica, ca merite une bonne sanction



Bon, je ne vais pas tout commenter, ça ne le mérite pas, mais là, tu atteins des sommets  Sans la connerie de Kubi, c'est lui, qui finissait second, Vettel, lui, ça aurait été un coup de bol s'il avait pu garder la troisième place ! (pas à cause de son pilotage, d'ailleurs, mais sans pneus )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans le "grand n'importe quoi, tes commentaires ridiculisent tout ce qui s'est fait avant, je trouve, dommage qu'on ne puisse pas les zapper (du moins, moi, je ne peux pas)
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, je ne vais pas tout commenter, ça ne le mérite pas, mais là, tu atteins des sommets  Sans la connerie de Kubi, c'est lui, qui finissait second, Vettel, lui, ça aurait été un coup de bol s'il avait pu garder la troisième place ! (pas à cause de son pilotage, d'ailleurs, mais sans pneus )




chacun donne son avis comme il le veut

si tu n'es pas content tu ne lis pas

moi je commente la fin, pas tes commentaires


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> chacun donne son avis comme il le veut



C'est précisément ce que je viens de faire !


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

MAIS LOL ! bananiaa juste lol !

bon Natacha habite St Gingolph, et ce bled... il est.. à coté du mien !!!:rateau::rateau::rateau:

bande de jaloux


----------



## rizoto (29 Mars 2009)

Faut chercher très loin avec banania, tout ces posts se ressemblent ! :sleep:

J'ai vraiment hâte du prochain grand prix ! les gros vont vouloir revenir et il va y avoir de la bagarre


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai vraiment hâte du prochain grand prix ! les gros vont vouloir revenir et il va y avoir de la bagarre




Je suis a fond dans cette idée 
La baston ne fait que commencer, les poids lourds des ces dernières années n'ont surement pas l'intention de se laisser encore une fois ridiculiser.... sans sous estimer Mr Brawn a anticiper, il a été à la bonne école


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

de toute facon la saison ne fait que commencer

des retournements de situation ca arrive tout le temps

surtout que cette annee, c'est un moteur pour 3 GP


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2009)

C'est un peu dommage pour Trulli, cette nouvelle pénalité. Ils ont Toyota dans le nez ?

Du coup Hamilton a droit au podium et Bourdais a 1 point ! 

Et trois moteurs Mercedes sur le podium 

Après les flèches d'argent, on a les flèches de jade   


P.S. : banania, tu n'es vraiment pas bon perdant. Les deux pilotes Brawn ont courus comme des chefs. Dire que Button n'a pas de talent, pfff ... tu es ridicule !


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> cool pour Bourdais, 2 ans et 2 fois ds les points et encore mieux pour Buemi, ça commence bien pour Toro Rosso
> 
> Toyota fait qd même appel
> 
> Bananiaa FERME TA GUEULE !



C'est clair il divague complêtement :



bananiaaa a dit:


> j
> j'ai vu le replay, c'est kubica qui double dans le virage en faisant l'exterieur alors qu'il n'a pas du tout la place pour reprendre la trajectoire
> 
> en fait, il coupe carrement la trajectoire de vettel a la corde
> ...



En attendant c'est Vettel qui se prend 10 places dans la prochaine qualif, même si c'est pour son attitude après l'accident ... 

Mais bon ce jeune en a sous le pied, il va faire un malheur


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

Brawn la victoire en débauchant, en effet, 700 personnes travaillent actuellement chez Brawn GP, mais la team voudrait revenir à 430 employés (niveau de BAR avant rachat par Honda)

les employés concernés ont été prévenu la semaine derniere, une victoire en forme d'adieu en qq sorte

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------

Melaure, le "ferme ta gueule" etait comme tu l'as compris pour ses propos "on" complètement à la rue et ses propos "off" que je ne répèterais pas tellement ils sont vil et bas 

Vetel, le prochain dieu de la F1, c'est presque sur, style agressif a souhait, precision chirurgicale et sang froid, il a tout d'un grand celui la, (mon préféré du plateau)


----------



## marcelpahud (29 Mars 2009)

Et par ailleurs Vettel reconnaît (à demi-mot certes) son erreur, disant qu'il aurait peut-être quand même dû laisser passer Kubica, beaucoup plus rapide, et que les pneus de la Red-Bull étaient morts... mais il a insisté, invoquant la rage de vaincre en quelque sorte... Dommage, mais tant mieux pour Buemi 

Je suis par contre très déçu pour Trulli, il avait fait une très belle course après un week-end un peu pourri... un podium pour son 200ème GP, c'était génial.

Et que pensez-vous de nos amis de la FIA et de leur Safety Car que-personne-il-comprend-rien-comment-que-ça-marche-ce-truc-là ? 

Et j'espère bien que les diffuseurs seront déclarés conformes définitivement, parce que Vettel et Kubica sont la preuve que ça ne change pas grand chose... le KERS non plus d'ailleurs. Alonso s'est dit assez déçu de son efficacité. Bon vous allez me dire, oui mais si Brawn, Williams et Toyota avaient pas ce diffuseur, ils seraient certainement derrière et Red-Bull et BMW devant... Mais avec des si.... et c'est pour l'instant pas démontrable. On pourrait faire un GP "pour beurre" pour vérifier :rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Et que pensez-vous de nos amis de la FIA et de leur Safety Car que-personne-il-comprend-rien-comment-que-ça-marche-ce-truc-là ?



En effet, je n'ai absolument pas compris, pourquoi le 1er pace car n'est sorti qu'après 2 ou 3 minutes alors qu'il y avait une voiture HS sur la piste et plein de débris... et pourquoi est elle restée pendant un nombre incalculable de tour ( d'ailleurs une Renault je crois à glissé ds le gravier avec ses pneus glacés )


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> En effet, je n'ai absolument pas compris, pourquoi le 1er pace car n'est sorti qu'après 2 ou 3 minutes alors qu'il y avait une voiture HS sur la piste et plein de débris... et pourquoi est elle restée pendant un nombre incalculable de tour ( d'ailleurs une Renault je crois à glissé ds le gravier avec ses pneus glacés )



J'ai pas l'impression qu'ils analysent vraiment ce qu'il se passe depuis la cabine de direction du grand prix. Je suis presque sur qu'ils doivent lancer des dés pour faire leur choix ...


----------



## Alex666 (29 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai pas l'impression qu'ils analysent vraiment ce qu'il se passe depuis la cabine de direction du grand prix. Je suis presque sur qu'ils doivent lancer des dés pour faire leur choix ...



et si ont faisait pareil?

bon si les dés font plus que 1 au total on demande a Bananiaaa de faire un drive through (lol)

:rateau:

ca marche aussi avec le STOP and GO (loin d'ici) re lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------


----------



## marcelpahud (30 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai pas l'impression qu'ils analysent vraiment ce qu'il se passe depuis la cabine de direction du grand prix. Je suis presque sur qu'ils doivent lancer des dés pour faire leur choix ...



Tellement !

Ce qui m'a fait le plus rire, c'est le co-pilote qui sort par la fenêtre pour dire aux pilotes de passer... c'est marrant, il avait pas l'air beaucoup plus sûr que les pilotes qu'ils avaient le droit de faire ça... 

Et quelqu'un a compris l'histoire de la vitesse limite pour rentrer aux stands ?


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2009)

Un peu de calme, Gentlemen


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Et quelqu'un a compris l'histoire de la vitesse limite pour rentrer aux stands ?



Tépafou ? Tu sais le QI d'omniscient qu'il faudrait avoir pour comprendre ça ? même les grands génies de la FIA qui ont pondu ce truc, ne le comprennent pas ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2009)

C'est la


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais avec cette version simplifiée, on n'a qu'une approximation, c'est pas très précis ! :mouais:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Alors la je suis mort de rire avec tous les tifosi trolleurs sur Lewis. Non seulement il aura passé les deux Ferrari, mais il aura su faire preuve de calme et de sérénité contrairement à Kimi qui une fois de plus, craque complètement !


Tu es sûr d'avoir regarder le même GP que nous ? Où as tu vu Hamilton doubler Raikkonen  ? 
Kimi était 4ème sur la piste et virtuellement second, loin devant Hamilton, ses temps étaient canons, il remontait sur les premiers, lorsqu'il a fait une erreur de pilotage. Il a eu trop envie de monter sur le podium (à ce moment là Kubica et Vettel étaient devant, mais les temps de Vettel chutaient), et il a eu le pied droit un peu lourd au sortir de la grande courbe à droite. :rateau:  
Ensuite, 3 passages au stand pour essayer de remettre la Ferrari en état de finir, mais c'était trop abimé...

Quant à la faute de Vettel, je trouve la décision un peu hard, même s'il aurait du écoper d'un avertissement au moins. L'amende c'était déjà pas mal. 
Oui il est responsable, Kubica l'a dépassé, et il sait parfaitement qu'il ne pourra pas le repasser plus loin, ses pneus étant en train de partir en lambeaux. Il n'aurait pas du tenter cette man&#339;uvre inutile. 
Mais bon, Kubica aurait pu ne pas se rabattre comme çà non plus. Parce que dès la sortie du virage, à la ré-accélération il aurait laisser Vettel sur place. Il a pris un risque inutile aussi.


----------



## melaure (30 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Tu es sûr d'avoir regarder le même GP que nous ? Où as tu vu Hamilton doubler Raikkonen  ?



Ben si il a doublé sa carcasse encore fumante 

Ca sert à quoi d'aller vite pour s'exploser sur un mur ? Il y a de plus en plus d'Alesi dans Kimi


----------



## Hurrican (30 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ca sert à quoi d'aller vite pour s'exploser sur un mur ? Il y a de plus en plus d'Alesi dans Kimi


Que veux tu, Kimi est comme beaucoup de grands champions, il ne se contente pas d'une 4ème place, lorsqu'il a la possibilité de progresser au classement.   La bourde de Vettel ce week-end est du même accabit. Sa rage de vaincre ne lui permettait pas de baisser les bras. 
Après on juge comme on veut. Soit on pense, comme je le fais, que ces gars là méritent qu'on les applaudissent pour leur combativité (du moment que çà reste de la F1 et pas du stock-car), soit on pense qu'ils n'ont pas été raisonnables, et ont perdu des points dans la course au titre. Les deux pensées sont vraies, chacun choisi son camp.

Mais lui au moins, contrairement à des tas d'autre, dont deux dont je tairais le nom (mais l'un est brésilien, l'autre champion du monde 2008 ), n'utilise pas de faux-fuyants. Il dit clairement "j'ai fais une erreur", et ne parle pas de pneus usés, de poussière levée par la voiture qui le précédait, etc... 
Sa franchise lui joue d'ailleurs des tours, les journalistes ayant tendance à croire les autres (ou au moins laisser planer l'incertitude) quand ils disent que "c'est pas leur faute". Cà me rappelle d'ailleurs parfois la 7ème compagnie, avec Jean Lefebvre qui après avoir buté la vache, s'excuse :"parti tout seul". Du coup on a parfois l'impression que Kimi fait plus d'erreurs que d'autres, alors que c'est faux.


----------



## rizoto (30 Mars 2009)

replique dfu film : days of thunder :

pour gagner la course, il faut FINIR la course !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Du coup on a parfois l'impression que Kimi fait plus d'erreurs que d'autres, alors que c'est faux.



Ben nan, ce ouikeinde, il n'en a fait que deux : prendre le départ fut la première, parce que quinze minutes de maestria et 1 h 3/4 d'inexistence sur deux heures de course, ça n'est pas ma définition d'un grand pilote, et après la seconde, il n'avait plus de voiture, alors 

Quant à Hamilton, les excuses, je ne les ai pas entendu, c'est curieux quand même cette mauvaise foi que vous avez, dès que le pilote qui se plaint de sa voiture n'a pas une Ferrari voiture rouge ! En tout cas, le premier à avoir annoncé qu'il y avait encore du boulot à faire sur la McLaren, c'est Ron Dennis, et moi, je trouve vraiment qu'Hamilton, avec une voiture où il y a du boulot, partant de la dernière ligne en raison d'une casse mécanique (et non d'un chrono minable comme certains d'entre vous se sont empressés de le donner à penser), finir dans les points, je dis "bravo" ! Même si sa remontée est passée plus ou moins inaperçue à la télé, ça ne signifie aucunement qu'il n'est pas allé au charbon ! En tout cas, Ron Dennis, qui avait annoncé avant les essais qu'il ne pensait pas marquer de points en Australie, lui, il en est satisfait, du travail de son pilote ! :mouais:

C'est facile, de critiquer quand on ne pilote que le canapé du salon, je voudrais bien vous voir dans un baquet, tiens !


----------



## melaure (30 Mars 2009)

Bah Alain Prost aussi était champion des excuses. On l'aime bien quand même et il a eu 4 titres


----------



## marcelpahud (30 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Quant à la faute de Vettel, je trouve la décision un peu hard, même s'il aurait du écoper d'un avertissement au moins. L'amende c'était déjà pas mal.
> Oui il est responsable, Kubica l'a dépassé, et il sait parfaitement qu'il ne pourra pas le repasser plus loin, ses pneus étant en train de partir en lambeaux. Il n'aurait pas du tenter cette man&#339;uvre inutile.
> Mais bon, Kubica aurait pu ne pas se rabattre comme çà non plus. Parce que dès la sortie du virage, à la ré-accélération il aurait laisser Vettel sur place. Il a pris un risque inutile aussi.



Juste pour préciser : Vettel a reçu l'amende et la pénalité non pas pour son harponnage avec Robert mais pour avoir roulé sur 3 roues beaucoup plus de temps qu'il n'aurait dû (il a repassé la ligne de départ alors qu'il aurait du rentrer aux stands comme Schumacher en Belgique 1998).

@Rizoto : c'était surtout la réplique préférée d'un certain Enzo...


----------



## Hurrican (30 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quant à Hamilton, les excuses, je ne les ai pas entendu, c'est curieux quand même cette mauvaise foi que vous avez, dès que le pilote qui se plaint de sa voiture n'a pas une Ferrari voiture rouge !


Alors :
1) J'en ai marre de me répéter, mais je ne suis pas pro-Ferrari, çà serait même plutôt l'inverse ! J'adore Kimi depuis ces débuts, et c'est uniquement le pilote que je soutiens, pas sa voiture.
2) Je n'ai pas parlé de cette année pour Hamilton. Si c'est ce que tu as cru lire dans mes posts, je me suis peut être pas assez expliqué. Je parlais de l'année dernière, où il a maintes fois trouvé des tas d'excuses bidons pour faire passer ses erreurs, comme la fois où il a sorti Kimi au départ, en freinant un "tout petit peu" trop tard...

Quant à dire que le finlandais a eu 1h 3/4 d'inexistence, alors que pendant ce temps, il a été au charbon, et figurait encore à la 4ème place à quelques tours de l'arrivée...Et ce, malgré une voiture rétive, la Ferrari semble assez instable. Et n'oublies pas qu'il a manqué une séance d'essai complète pour problème hydraulique aussi... Dès le 1er GP, et avec un choix de pneus très difficile (tout le monde en a souffert), c'est un handicap.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Alors :
> 1) J'en ai marre de me répéter, mais je ne suis pas pro-Ferrari, çà serait même plutôt l'inverse ! J'adore Kimi depuis ces débuts, et c'est uniquement le pilote que je soutiens, pas sa voiture.



Mon post, même s'il répondait au tien, ne visait pas que toi, ça n'est pas le soutien à un pilote que je critique, c'est le cassage de bois systématique sur le dos de certains autres.



Hurrican a dit:


> 2) Je n'ai pas parlé de cette année pour Hamilton. Si c'est ce que tu as cru lire dans mes posts, je me suis peut être pas assez expliqué. Je parlais de l'année dernière, où il a maintes fois trouvé des tas d'excuses bidons pour faire passer ses erreurs, comme la fois où il a sorti Kimi au départ, en freinant un "tout petit peu" trop tard...



Curieusement, quand Schumacher ou Senna usait de techniques qu'il n'était pas possible de considérer comme involontaires, on n'avait pas ce genre de remarque, alors que là, grosse levée de boucliers, alors que la volonté n'est pas démontrée (ça aurait été suicidaire de sa part), et que d'ailleurs, il n'est pas le seul à avoir freiné un poil trop tard, puisque quelques secondes plus tard, il se faisait lui même harponner !



Hurrican a dit:


> Quant à dire que le finlandais a eu 1h 3/4 d'inexistence, alors que pendant ce temps, il a été au charbon, et figurait encore à la 4ème place à quelques tours de l'arrivée...Et ce, malgré une voiture rétive, la Ferrari semble assez instable. Et n'oublies pas qu'il a manqué une séance d'essai complète pour problème hydraulique aussi... Dès le 1er GP, et avec un choix de pneus très difficile (tout le monde en a souffert), c'est un handicap.



Donc, c'est bien ce que je disais, quand McLaren et Hamilton annoncent qu'ils ne pensent pas marquer de points, ce sont de mauvaises excuses, mais quand Raikkonen n'en marque pas, lui, on lui en trouve des tas


----------



## Hurrican (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieusement, quand Schumacher ou Senna usait de techniques qu'il n'était pas possible de considérer comme involontaires, on n'avait pas ce genre de remarque...


Pas de bol, j'ai toujours critiqué Schumacher et Senna. Du talent ils en avaient, mais leur comportement je supportais pas. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, c'est bien ce que je disais, quand McLaren et Hamilton annoncent qu'ils ne pensent pas marquer de points, ce sont de mauvaises excuses, mais quand Raikkonen n'en marque pas, lui, on lui en trouve des tas


Ne change pas mes paroles. J'ai toujours reconnu qu'Hamilton avait un grand talent question pilotage. C'est son comportement et ses excuses bidon que je critique. Kimi est le plus réglo des pilotes, avec Coulthard (bon il est parti mais je l'aimais bien). Et je n'ai pas parler d'excuse pour le fait de ne pas marquer de points. Ils s'en sont très bien sortis, avec pas mal de chance quand même, à la régulière Lewis était nettement au delà des points, d'ailleurs son meilleur temps au tour le place 13ème (Kimi 7ème et Massa 15ème...   ah ce brésilien  ).

A propos de temps au tours, on s'aperçoit que Rosberg a humilié son équipier (1er et 18ème, que Button a fait de même avec Barrichello (3ème et 14ème), Alonso avec Piquet (9ème et 19ème), etc... Bref, certains devraient laisser leur place, je trouve. 
On attendra le week-end prochain pour confirmer la hiérarchie, voitures et pilotes, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que globalement, ce sont les BMW les plus "homogènes", et probablement qu'elles seront parmi les plus rapides sur les premiers GP. Les Ferrari sont instables, les McLaren lentes, et les Renault... Y a du boulot messieurs les ingénieurs !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Bref, certains devraient laisser leur place, je trouve.



Voilà, c'est précisément ce genre de réflexion qui me sort par les yeux (et tu es très loin d'être le seul, ou même le pire, dans ce domaine).

À vous écouter, et en poussant un peu le raisonnement, on se dit que tous ceux qui ne finissent pas premiers ex-æco du championnat devraient laisser leur place 

Bien entendu, les fois ou ce sont ces équipiers qui ont fait mieux que ceux qui les ont "humiliés" cette fois ci, on n'en parle pas ! Et les "humiliations" au premier tour, hein !&#8230; si on devait virer tous les pilotes qui se trouvent, un jour, pris dans un encombrement dans les premiers virages du premier tour, il ne resterait personne sur la piste ! :mouais:



Hurrican a dit:


> Lewis était nettement au delà des points, d'ailleurs son meilleur temps au tour le place 13ème



Ben, partant de la dernière ligne, tu t'attendais à quoi ? Partir 18ème et faire le treizième temps, c'est à mon avis, mieux que partir 5ème, et faire le 7ème temps, parce que pour faire des temps, c'est plus facile quand tu as les "lièvres" devant toi, que quand tu as les "tortues" ! Quant au "à la régulière", 1) c'est la course, et 2) pour que "régulière" au sens ou tu l'entends il y ait, il aurait fallu qu'ils partent côte à côte, ce qui n'était pas le cas, loin s'en faut, vu qu'ils avaient la quasi totalité du plateau entre eux !

Cela dit, pour en revenir à Kimi, le meilleur tour, c'est bien, mais dans une course de F1, ce qui compte, c'est le temps mis pour parcourir les 300 Km, et là, je le trouve nettement moins doué, il est un peu trop "un coup j'te vois, un coup j'te vois pas" à mon goût, la marque d'un champion, c'est aussi (pour ne pas dire "surtout") la régularité ! 

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, moi, je ne demande pas qu'il laisse sa place, et à mon sens, si leurs patrons d'écurie ne le demandent pas non plus, j'ai un peu de mal à imaginer à quel titre vous êtes qualifiés pour le faire :hein:


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Pascal, c'est la régularité qui fait un champion.

Je crois que tu ne mesures pas que justement il a fait une très bonne course. Lewis avait une voiture plus lente que les Ferrari. Il a fallu que le pilote s'arrache pas mal pour remonter ! Et surtout il a évité de faire le kamikaze, ou le fou. C'est exactement ce que faisaient les autres champions avant lui. Je trouve qu'il a fait preuve de sérénité. Ca aide.

En plus il n'a pas l'habitude de partir de si loin ...

Donc oui il a fait une meilleure course qu'un mec qui a une voiture plus rapide et fonce dans les murs par manque de constance et de calme ...

Se référer au tour le plus rapide c'est bidon, car c'est souvent un pilote qui a abandonné 

Prost ne faisait presque jamais de tour le plus rapide -> 4 titres


----------



## Hurrican (31 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Prost ne faisait presque jamais de tour le plus rapide -> 4 titres


Tu te trompes... Le professeur n'était pas aussi fort sur un tour de qualification que Senna, mais en course tout au contraire il héritait très souvent des tours les plus rapides ! Je t'invite à consulter ce classement pour te rendre compte du classement réel.
Pour ce week-end et la "manière d'agir", il faut bien comparer les situations de Kimi et Lewis. 
D'un côté Kimi avait les moyens de se battre devant, même si on l'a vu, sa voiture ne pouvait rivaliser avec les Brawn, Williams, Toyota et autres BMW. Etant aux avants-postes, on lui a probablement demandé d'aller chercher Vettel, et un hypothétique podium, que sa rage de vaincre n'a sûrement pas tempéré.
D'un autre côté on a Lewis, qui doit jouer la régularité, et la porte des points, parce qu'on sait que Melbourne occasionne toujours des dégâts, et qu'en partant de loin, la meilleure des solutions et de profiter des abandons devant en restant sur la piste. Attention, il s'est sûrement arraché pour gagner des centièmes, mais pas de la même manière que ceux qui se battent pour les gros points. 
Alors bien sûr, Lewis fini 3ème, et on peut trouver qu'il a été un champion. Moi je pense surtout qu'il a bénéficié de circonstances favorables.

Pascal, quand je dis que certains n'ont pas leur place, je ne parle pas bien évidemment des "accidents", qui arrivent à tous les pilotes, qui un jour ou l'autre se ratent sur un Grand Prix. Les temps que j'ai donné sont malheureusement le reflet de presque chaque course depuis un an. Piquet n'a pas le niveau, Nakajima non plus. Quant à Rubens, il a été bon. Mais depuis l'année dernière, force est de constater que son niveau à baissé. Il aurait du laisser la place à un jeune (Senna  ?). En tout cas c'est mon avis. Quant à notre Bourdais national... J'avoue être déçu. Il a prouvé par le passé qu'il était extrêmement rapide, et dernièrement à Sebring avec la 908, il l'a encore montré. Peut être qu'il ne trouve suffisamment de motivation que lorsque sa voiture lui permet de se battre vraiment ? Je ne sais pas. En tout cas, s'il ne se réveille pas rapidement, et que Buemi le met sous l'étouffoir lors des 2 prochains GP, il faudra qu'il pense à changer de discipline.


----------



## Alex666 (31 Mars 2009)

Je m'invite un petit peu,



Hurrican a dit:


> Tu te trompes... Le professeur n'était pas aussi fort sur un tour de qualification que Senna, mais en course tout au contraire il héritait très souvent des tours les plus rapides ! Je t'invite à consulter ce classement pour te rendre compte du classement réel.
> 
> En effet sans même regarder ce classement Prost à du être évincé de la 1ere place par schumi qui raffle tout les records
> 
> ...



mouais... la j'ai un problème, le niveau parlons en, si l'on compare l'ère prost/senna effectivement il n'y a pas photo... à l'époque, même si ces 2 géants trustaient tous les titres, en face il y avait des grands, très grands pilotes d'où le niveau encore plus exceptionnelle des 2 tout seul, ils avaient tous un gros bagage technique, l'envie de pourrir l'autre et le couteau entre les dents , même parfois un peu trop, Mansel qui bourre Prost contre un mur au départ et qui fait le jeu de senna, c'était quand même plus dingue et passionné.
Aujourd'hui heureusement qu'ils ont (fia) changé le règlement, ça permet une course comme dimanche, mais concernant les pilotes, tout est nivelé, alors tant mieux pour la course ? c'est logiquement plus serré, mais y'a pas de type mort de faim donc ça reste fade et finalement les seuls à faire le show sont les 2 3 ptit nouveaux qui tente un truc, vettel et kubica parce qu'ils sont les vrais nouveaux talents du plateau puis buemi, Glock ? .Reste Alonzo et ami le thon qd même avec leur caisse de daube et justement Rubens.

Rubens c'est quand même 16 ans de F1, 5 titres de champion du monde des constructeurs avec une petite équipe et un schumi 1er pilote devant lui, une broutille... qu'il laisse sa place? juste une mauvaise idée. Pour lancer une équipe il faut des gens expérimentés (rubens et jenson 26 ans de GP) pour préparer le futur et enfin laisser la place au petits jeunes, c'est aussi sur ça que brawn compte, parce que des tunes brawn y en ont pas, juste un pauvre virgin qui vient en F1 parce que les couts ont baissés..  donc les ptits jeunes attendront, ça viendra bientôt mais pour le moment on construit un équipe et ça c'est très dur même pour Brawn.
pour finir notre bourdais, il a du talent mais n'arrive pas a l'exprimer ds cette discipline, ok, la pression d'un vettel futur mega champion et d'un buemi bien sur, une fin d'année difficile, mais je le voit bien faire qq chose cette année enfin j'espère pour lui, de suite le renvoyer ds une autre catégorie c'est un peu dur, la f1 l'est assez envers lui, il lui reste un coup a jouer pour tout débloquer mais c'est dans sa tête avant d'être sur la piste.


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Tu te trompes... Le professeur n'était pas aussi fort sur un tour de qualification que Senna, mais en course tout au contraire il héritait très souvent des tours les plus rapides ! Je t'invite à consulter ce classement pour te rendre compte du classement réel.



Ce que je vois c'est effectivement que Kimi a quasiment autant de meilleurs tours avec 60 grand prix de moins. Donc Prost était bien plus sage ! Et c'était d'ailleurs sa réputation : j'assure un bon rythme constant et je gagne ...

Kimi c'est : à fond, à fond, à fond ...  et on verra bien. Je te le dit, ce gars-là aussi à grandi à Avignon ! 

Finalement il vaut mieux qu'il ne fasse pas de WRC, parce qu'il serait déjà mort ...


----------



## Hurrican (1 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ce que je vois c'est effectivement que Kimi a quasiment autant de meilleurs tours avec 60 grand prix de moins. Donc Prost était bien plus sage ! Et c'était d'ailleurs sa réputation : j'assure un bon rythme constant et je gagne ...


Voilà, tu affirmes dans ton premier post que Prost n'avait quasiment aucun record du tour pour appuyer tes dires, là, je te prouves que tu te plantes complètement, puisqu'au classement il est 2ème derrière Schumacher, et sans te démonter, non seulement tu contredis les chiffres (on va pas à un bon rythme constant en battant 41 records du tour) mais tu reprends les chiffres et ton argumentation se base sur un nouveau critère...   Comme on le dit souvent, on fait dire ce qu'on veut aux chiffres. 
Bien, si on suit ton raisonnement, Prost a un ratio de 41/199=0,21. Raikkonen 35/141=0,25. Schumacher 76/250=0,30. Alesi 4/201=0,02.
Donc selon ton mode de pensée, Alesi était le plus prudent de tous et de loin, et Schumacher un vrai kamikaze qui n'aurait pas pu être champion du monde .  Décidément t'es mal barré. Allez vite, triture les chiffres à nouveau pour qu'ils s'accordent avec ta pensée !


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Voilà, tu affirmes dans ton premier post que Prost n'avait quasiment aucun record du tour pour appuyer tes dires, là, je te prouves que tu te plantes complètement, puisqu'au classement il est 2ème derrière Schumacher, et sans te démonter, non seulement tu contredis les chiffres (on va pas à un bon rythme constant en battant 41 records du tour) mais tu reprends les chiffres et ton argumentation se base sur un nouveau critère...   Comme on le dit souvent, on fait dire ce qu'on veut aux chiffres.
> Bien, si on suit ton raisonnement, Prost a un ratio de 41/199=0,21. Raikkonen 35/141=0,25. Schumacher 76/250=0,30. Alesi 4/201=0,02.
> Donc selon ton mode de pensée, Alesi était le plus prudent de tous et de loin, et Schumacher un vrai kamikaze qui n'aurait pas pu être champion du monde .  Décidément t'es mal barré. Allez vite, triture les chiffres à nouveau pour qu'ils s'accordent avec ta pensée !



Il n'y a pas besoin de chiffres pour voir que Kimi en course est plus proche d'Alesi que de Prost ou Schumacher. Si ce n'était que ce WE, mais non il remet ça trop fréquemment ... Mais bon c'est pas demain que tu va le reconnaitre 

Pas grave, tu as le droit de préférer le stock car ! 

Quand à Alesi, il n'a jamais eu le temps de mettre des temps records, il était dans le mur avant. Kimi reste juste un peu plus longtemps en piste, c'est tout ...


----------



## Hurrican (2 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'y a pas besoin de chiffres pour voir que Kimi en course est plus proche d'Alesi que de Prost ou Schumacher. Si ce n'était que ce WE, mais non il remet ça trop fréquemment ... Mais bon c'est pas demain que tu va le reconnaitre


Ok, on va chiffrer le nombre de sorties de pistes dues à des erreurs de pilotage, et on va rigoler. 

Enfin, je jubile ! :love:
Votre Hamilton, si beau si propre. Il a menti pour faire déclasser Trulli. Résultat, après examen des preuves, Trulli récupère sa 3ème place, et Lewis est exclu du GP ! C'est par là que çà se passe.
Ce mec a un sacré coup de volant, mais il n'a aucune morale. Bien fait pour lui !  
Tu vois Pascal, c'est exactement ce que je t'expliquais quelques posts plus haut.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Enfin, je jubile ! :love:



Ben, je trouve que tu jubiles un peu vite, parce que dans les niouzes suivantes, je lis que Trulli a été déclassé suite à une erreur des commissaires induite en erreur par la déclaration d'Hamilton, certes, mais que c'est également Hamilton qui lui permet de finalement récupérer sa troisième place en précisant ses déclarations précédentes.

Donc, faute de sources mieux informées, il me parait plausible de supposer que le titre "Hamilton a menti" tient plus du sensationnalisme journalistique que de l'expression de la vérité.

Cela dit, je suis content pour Jarno, qui revenait de plus loin encore qu'Hamilton (parti des stands), et qui constitue, avec Alonso, mon duo de pilotes préférés. Comme en plus, le déclassement d'Hamilton maintient les points des suivants, Toro Rosso garde ses deux voitures (et donc ses deux pilotes, C.Q.F.D.) dans les points, ce qui me fait bien plaisir aussi


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, je trouve que tu jubiles un peu vite, parce que dans les niouzes suivantes, je lis que Trulli a été déclassé suite à une erreur des commissaires induite en erreur par la déclaration d'Hamilton, certes, mais que c'est également Hamilton qui lui permet de finalement récupérer sa troisième place en précisant ses déclarations précédentes..../...



Ben je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut :


			
				une niouze a dit:
			
		

> "Les commissaires de course, au regard des nouveaux éléments leur ayant été présentés, considèrent que *le pilote Lewis Hamilton a agi de manière préjudiciable (...) en apportant des preuves délibérément erronées aux commissaires*" australiens, qui l'avaient entendu après la course,



En outre, je ne comprends rien aux déclarations de MacLaren :


			
				MacLaren dans une autre niouze a dit:
			
		

> L'équipe a cru à tort que ces communications radio avaient été écoutées par la FIA le 29 mars dernier



Alors que si, ils les ont écoutées, et ont même pris leur décision en conséquence :


			
				la FIA dans la première niouze a dit:
			
		

> les commissaires (...) ont en outre écouté les enregistrements des conversations radios entre les deux pilotes et leurs écuries respectives.



Et le fait que MacLaren ne fasse pas appel laisserait entendre qu'il y a eu boulette, jeanette.
Bref tout ça est F-unesque en diable (comprenez tordu au possible).


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2009)

Je ne vois pas en quoi il peut jubiler. Je ne suis pas choqué que Lewis soit puni s'il a eu ce comportement (je n'ai pas vu ce passage à la télé malheureusement). Et s'il fait ça toute la saison, je m'intéresserais un peu plus aux autres jeunes comme Vettel, Rosberg et Buemi. Mais aussi à button que j'aurais bien voulu voir plus haut depuis longtemps (enfin il a une bonne voiture).

Maintenant des pilotes comme Senna et Schumi ont aussi eu des comportement de ce genre et je ne crois pas que tu les ais détesté. En plus on se souvient plus d'eux que de gens qui foncent dans les murs (à part pour se moquer d'eux bien sur  )

Le classement bouge encore pas mal avec cette histoire. Ca montre quand même que la FIA peut faire ce qu'elle veut du résultat d'une course. Nombreuses magouille à prévoir cette année donc ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Le classement bouge encore pas mal avec cette histoire. Ca montre quand même que la FIA peut faire ce qu'elle veut du résultat d'une course. Nombreuses magouille à prévoir cette année donc ...



Ben, à part la valse Hamilton/Trulli à la 3ème place, ça ne change rien pour les 7 autres dans les points, non (du moins à part le premier changement induit par la rélégation de Trulli en 12ème place) ?


----------



## Alex666 (2 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, faute de sources mieux informées, il me parait plausible de supposer que le titre "Hamilton a menti" tient plus du sensationnalisme journalistique que de l'expression de la vérité.
> la il semblerait que ça n'en soit pas, Mc Laren ne fait pas appel, et c'est a priori tellement grave que la FIA se garde le droit de punir encore plus fort,
> ca fait mal pour ces désormais, tricheurs, espions, voleurs et menteur de Mc Laren... ce con d'ami le thon qui est un mec sympa au demeurant mais trop con pour etre honnete n'a fait qu'amplifier le deficit de crédibilité de son équipe.
> 
> Cela dit, je suis content pour Jarno, qui revenait de plus loin encore qu'Hamilton (parti des stands), et qui constitue, avec Alonso, mon duo de pilotes préférés. Comme en plus, le déclassement d'Hamilton maintient les points des suivants, Toro Rosso garde ses deux voitures (et donc ses deux pilotes, C.Q.F.D.) dans les points, ce qui me fait bien plaisir aussi



merci d'avoir exprimé ce que je voulais écrire


----------



## Hurrican (3 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi il peut jubiler....


Parce que comme je l'ai écris, loin de critiquer le talent du pilote, c'est son comportement, ces propos, et ses mensonges répétés qui font que je ne l'aime pas. Et quand on on voit qu'il termine 3ème parce qu'il fait déclasser Trulli en mentant aux commissaires (n'en déplaise à Pascal, c'est ce qui est écrit, et c'est ce pourquoi il a été exclu, il a avoué ensuite, mais seulement quand on lui a mis les preuves vidéo sous le nez), et bien moi je n'arrive pas à apprécier un mec comme çà.



melaure a dit:


> Maintenant des pilotes comme Senna et Schumi ont aussi eu des comportement de ce genre et je ne crois pas que tu les ais détesté.


Ben relis mes posts plus haut, demande à ceux qui me connaissent (Backcat qui était pro Schumi pourrait te le confirmer, on s'est "affrontés" plusieurs fois là dessus lors de MacLans ), et tu verras que j'ai toujours reconnu le talent du baron rouge et de feu Ayrton, mais que je ne les ai jamais supportés. Pour moi un pilote doit être bon certes, mais il doit aussi respecter ses adversaires et les règles.  
Du coup, j'aime plutôt Hakkinen, Coulthard, Raikkonen ou même Alonso. Ce dernier est colérique certes, mais reste "vrai" dans ses propos, et fair-play sur la piste, même s'il est parfois rugueux. Je me rappelle comme il a tenu Schumi derrière lui pendant des tours et des tours en Italie, alors que l'allemand était bien plus rapide. Jamais il n'a poussé Schumacher dans l'herbe, comme ce dernier s'est permis de le faire avec quelques adversaires "gênants". Voilà ce que j'appelle du grand art.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> il fait déclasser Trulli en mentant aux commissaires (n'en déplaise à Pascal, c'est ce qui est écrit



Je n'en disconviens pas, c'est effectivement écrit, mais le contraire est aussi écrit sur le même site dans une autre niouze !


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Du coup, j'aime plutôt Hakkinen, Coulthard, Raikkonen ou même Alonso. Ce dernier est colérique certes, mais reste "vrai" dans ses propos, et fair-play sur la piste, même s'il est parfois rugueux. Je me rappelle comme il a tenu Schumi derrière lui pendant des tours et des tours en Italie, alors que l'allemand était bien plus rapide. Jamais il n'a poussé Schumacher dans l'herbe, comme ce dernier s'est permis de le faire avec quelques adversaires "gênants". Voilà ce que j'appelle du grand art.



Hakkinen, Coulthard, ok.

Raikonnen, désolé mais son inconstance montre qu'il n'a pas le calibre et la sérénité d'un vrai champion.

Quand à Alonso, c'est vrai que ses deux titres chez Renault ont été superbes. Après il n'a été qu'un gros pleurnichard pendant un an, et quelque soit son talent, il est grillé pour moi. Il restera un pleurnichard (d'ailleurs je suis sur que s'il l'avait fermé et s'était un peu plus battu, il aurait été titré chez McLaren ...) Je préfère parier sur les nouveaux talents 

Et puis qui sait si la surprise ne sera pas Button


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Après il n'a été qu'un gros pleurnichard pendant un an



Non, là, c'est faux, si ça avait été vrai, alors il aurait eu bien plus matière à pleurnicher l'an passé chez Renault, je pense. 

Entre pleurnicher pour excuser de mauvais résultats, et refuser de se laisser marcher sur les pieds, il y a une différence. Durant toute la saison, l'information à circulé à sens unique chez McLaren, tout ce qu'Alonso trouvait, point de vue réglage, était transmis à Hamilton, par contre dans l'autre sens, nada ! Chaque fois qu'Hamilton avait le bon réglage, il le gardait pour lui, Alonso devait se démerder seul, il y avait bien de quoi trouver à redire, nan ? 

Dennis avait décidé que son poulain devait gagner, il a donc fait ce qu'il fallait pour empêcher Alonso de prendre l'ascendant, et vu le caractère de Fernando, ça a fini assez vite par faire sauter le couvercle de la marmite, mais bien sûr, je suppose que toi, dans la même situation, tu l'aurais fermée, et aurait tout accepté ?

Soyons clair, je ne retire rien du talent d'Hamilton, mais face à au moins autant de talent et bien plus d'expérience chez Alonso, à la régulière, il n'avait aucune chance, pour qu'Alonso soit derrière, il fallait plus, McLaren a donc fait en sorte qu'il y ait plus !


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2009)

Alors il doit être content d'avoir déjà 4 points de plus


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2009)

Je te rassure, je ne pense pas que Kimi manque de talent, mais pour un Iceman, il craque un peu trop souvent 

Allez c'est reparti avec une belle scéance de qualif ou les leaders n'arrêtent pas de changer.

Par contre Massa éliminé à la Q1, c'est surprenant ...

Les Brawn et Trulli sont encore bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------

Deuxième pole pour Brawn. Bravo !!!

Quelle lutte avec Trulli. On les a nos nouveaux champions ! 

Les McLaren ne sont même pas en Q3, et il n'y a que les pénalité de Vettel et Barichello qui permettent à Alonso et Kimi de pas être trop loin 

En tout le haut de la hiérarchie a bien changé cette année. Ca fait du bien


----------



## Chang (4 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> En tout le haut de la hiérarchie a bien changé cette année. Ca fait du bien



Exact !!!


----------



## Tekta (4 Avril 2009)

D'ailleurs y a pas que la hiérarchie qui a changé! Les voitures aussi! Le seul truc que je trouve bizarre, c'est l'aileron arrière! Tout minuscule ^^
mais sinon elles sont jolies 
Quand tu sais que jusqu'au 3 dernier tours tout peut changer! Ca donne des frissons!!


----------



## Majintode (5 Avril 2009)

C'est le déluge...


----------



## iShin (5 Avril 2009)

Majintode a dit:


> C'est le déluge...



Bon bah c'est fini, dommage ...


----------



## Majintode (5 Avril 2009)

Mais non _iShin_, il nous reste les commentaires des gars de TF1...


----------



## iShin (5 Avril 2009)

Majintode a dit:


> Mais non _iShin_, il nous reste les commentaires des gars de TF1...



Arf ! J'ai coupé le son


----------



## Majintode (5 Avril 2009)

Ca repart...?!


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2009)

Quand on pense que ce sont ces gens qui punissent les pilotes et écuries, qui sont totalement incapable de gérer un grand prix ... la FIA ne cesse de montrer son incompétence dans tous les domaines ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Quand on pense que ce sont ces gens qui punissent les pilotes et écuries, qui sont totalement incapable de gérer un grand prix ... la FIA ne cesse de montrer son incompétence dans tous les domaines ...



Bon, je confirme, c'est bien fini. Actuellement, la F.I.A. discute pour savoir si le résultat de ce grand prix comptera pour le championnat du monde de F1, ou pour celui   de  sports motonautiques 

En tout cas, j'ai bien compris la cause des tergiversations des autorités sportives (bon, quand je dis "sportives", hein  ), il n'y a aucune "indécision" à voir dans le temps qu'elles ont mis à prendre une décision  ou plutôt  dans le temps qu'elles ont mis à rendre publique la décision prise dès le départ, mais simplement, elles ont "joué la montre", histoire de ne pas avoir à rembourser aux télévisions une partie des droits exorbitants qu'elles leur font payer  En effet, mettre fin au grand prix tout de suite aurait trop écourté les retransmissions, et permis aux média de contester que la FIA ait remplie ses engagements vis à vis d'eux !

Décidément, Mosley et Ecclestone sont vraiment à gerber !


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../... histoire de ne pas avoir à rembourser aux télévisions une partie des droits exorbitants qu'elles leur font payer .../...




J'avais entendu la même explication, sans confirmation toutefois, concernant le fait que le match avait quand même été joué après 'le drame du Heysel'. Comme quoi quand il y a de l'argent en jeu, et quel que soit le sport ...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Avril 2009)

Jenson again, bourdais tj devant buemi ce we, et glock font plaisir à voir, une course géniale pendant 30 tours et un championnat qui promet de plus en plus, en tout cas ferrari et mclaren sont à la peine, renault devrait avoir un coup a jouer si ça évolu de leur coté, pareil pour bmw.
j'ai hate de voir la suite, ça fait longtemps qu'une saison n'a pas commencée comme celle la


----------



## doudou83 (5 Avril 2009)

Course tronquée malgré 30 tours bien chauds, résultat tronqué malgré* BMW *sur le podium,je suis resté sur ma faim . Cela promet pour le reste de la saison car les écuries" haut de gamme "vont bien sûr cravacher pour essayer de revenir devant. bien des surprises nous attendent donc pour notre plaisir ! je ne peux que terminer en disant *GO GO BMW !!!!!!*:love:


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Course tronquée malgré 30 tours bien chauds, résultat tronqué malgré* BMW *sur le podium,je suis resté sur ma faim . Cela promet pour le reste de la saison car les écuries" haut de gamme "vont bien sûr cravacher pour essayer de revenir devant. bien des surprises nous attendent donc pour notre plaisir ! je ne peux que terminer en disant *GO GO BMW !!!!!!*:love:



Je pense que si le grand prix avait fini, on aurait pu avoir deux Brawn et une/deux Toyota devant, tellement Trulli et Barichello poussaient fort  Quoique Glock aussi faisait de sacrés dépassements.

Heidfeld s'en tire vraiment bien 

Bref ça s'est bien battu pour une fois, à tous niveaux.


Sinon Ferrari 9eme au classement des constructeurs, c'est joli (on sent la chaise vide laissée par Jean Todt). N'en bougez plus surtout    :love:


----------



## Baracca (5 Avril 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Arf ! J'ai coupé le son



Il fallait bien meublé pour justifier leurs salaires, pendant que l'on savait très bien que ça n'allait pas repartir


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Avril 2009)

Bernie, Max et leurs amis ont quand même fait très fort aujourd'hui... surtout que tout le monde savait qu'il allait pleuvoir et pas quelques petites gouttes, mais bien des trombes d'eau...

'Fin bref, content du résultat qui montre que les "grands" sont largués et que les plus petits ont bien fait d'interpréter le règlement... J'espère sincèrement que le 14 avril leur sera favorable, sinon ça risque de donner une saison chiante et 3 écuries qui devront développer une nouvelle voiture pour avoir le droit de participer... Le seul point positif serait qu'avec le déclassement de tout ce petit monde, Buemi terminerait 2ème du GP d'australie :rateau: Mais franchement, je trouverais pas ça très sportif... mais la FIA nous a déjà montré à de nombreuses reprises le peu de cas qu'elle faisait de cet aspect de ce... sport...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon Ferrari 9eme au classement des constructeurs, c'est joli (on sent la chaise vide laissée par Jean Todt).


Cà tu peux le dire !  Mais Je rajouterais aussi Ross Brawn... 

Comment une écurie comme Ferrari, peut elle :
- Aux essais ruiner la course de Massa, en lui disant de ne pas ressortir, le faisant échouer de fait en Q3. Je regardais en direct, je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi les rouges ne sont pas ressortis, quand les temps ont commencé à tomber.
- En course ruiner les chances de Raikkonen, alors bon 4ème, en lui faisant chausser des gommes "pluie", alors que la piste est complètement sèche (leur météo annonçait soit disant la pluie dans le tour de redémarrage de Kimi) .  Heureusement que Kimi est Iceman. Il accepte l'erreur sans en rajouter. A sa place, Alonso aurait piqué une grosse colère, lui, et avouez qu'il y a de quoi !
Le(s) nouveau(x) stratèges de la scuderia sont très loin de ce que Brawn était capable de faire ! 
Avec çà, ni Felipe, ni Kimi n'ont une chance d'être titrés sur leur talent :rateau: (à moins que Bernie tripatouille le classement comme il sait si bien le faire ).


----------



## doudou83 (6 Avril 2009)

Du rififi chez *MacLaren *....
*ICI*

*Massa* n'est pas content
*ICI


*


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Avec çà, ni Felipe, ni Kimi n'ont une chance d'être titrés sur leur talent :rateau: (à moins que Bernie tripatouille le classement comme il sait si bien le faire ).



C'est clair que les pilotes ont subit cette fois, et sacrément trinqué. D'ailleurs personne ne leur reproche quoi que ce soit.

Quand à Bernie je ne sais pas. Une nouvelle écurie qui gagnerait le titre à son arrivée, ça peut être vendeur et il peut s'en servir comme argument pour montrer que ça bouge en F1. Donc plutôt une bonne affaire, non ?

Perso, je suis content de ça. C'est ce que j'aurais voulu voir avec Prost GP autrefois


----------



## Alex666 (6 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Perso, je suis content de ça. C'est ce que j'aurais voulu voir avec Prost GP autrefois



moi aussi, bravo à Ross, l'équipe et ses pilotes ils relancent la F1 à eux seul

sinon un mec qui dit pas que des conneries c'est par ici


----------



## Tekta (6 Avril 2009)

En attendant que les autres écuries remontent dans le classement, il y en a qui s'amusent plutôt pas mal, notamment un certain Lewis Hamilton 

[YOUTUBE]FiLoANg6nNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> sinon un mec qui dit pas que des conneries c'est par ici



Pour les plus jeunes (comme moi) qui n'auraient pas pu le voir, allez regarder sur Youtube les vidéos d'Adelaide 1989... c'est fou comme certains n'ont pas changé...


----------



## doudou83 (9 Avril 2009)

sanctions pour *MacLaren* ?
http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/090408183340.shtml


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> sanctions pour *MacLaren* ?
> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/090408183340.shtml



Déjà qu'il n'y a que 20 voitures, si on en 2 de moins ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Voilàààà  Ici t'es bien. Bouge plus maintenant.


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Voilàààà  Ici t'es bien. Bouge plus maintenant.



Tu as raison de mettre "Boule de hyène". Parfaitement adéquat !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

C'est tellement en dessous de la réalité&#8230; mais que veux-tu ? Le virtuel, c'est aussi parfois paraître meilleur qu'on est réellement.


----------



## doudou83 (9 Avril 2009)

pour l'éventuelle sanction aux flèches d'argent , on pourrait peu être suggérer de donner quelques points aux voitures rouges ? c'est un peu dans le sens des traditions nan.......!!:love:

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> pour l'éventuelle sanction aux flèches d'argent , on pourrait peu être suggérer de donner quelques points aux voitures rouges ? c'est un peu dans le sens des traditions nan.......!!:love:
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*



Tu veux dire par là "déclasser les Brawn et les Toyota pour sanctionner McLaren" ? :mouais: Curieuse méthode de sanction


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire par là "déclasser les Brawn et les Toyota pour sanctionner McLaren" ? :mouais: Curieuse méthode de sanction



Surtout que là McLaren n'y est pour rien si Ferrari n'a pas de point. Et Brawn et Toyota méritent largement leur avance sur Ferrari. En plus si tous les points avaient été attribués, l'avance serait encore plus grande ...

Non je trouve que la saison commence bien avec deux anciennes écuries en retrait en 2008 qui sont maintenant les plus fortes et les anciens poids lourds qui ont tout à fait les moyens de revenir. Ca peut faire beaucoup de choses tout ça. Ce serait dommage que la FIA vienne casser tout ce suspens.

A la rigueur qu'ils mettent une amende de 10 millions de dollars en plus à McLaren, ça fera tout aussi mal en ces temps de crise, et qu'on laisse la compétition se dérouler sans perturber le boulot des équipes...


----------



## Hurrican (9 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> A la rigueur qu'ils mettent une amende de 10 millions de dollars en plus à McLaren, ça fera tout aussi mal en ces temps de crise, et qu'on laisse la compétition se dérouler sans perturber le boulot des équipes...


Non, qu'ils virent Hamilton !   Après tout, c'est lui qui a menti aux commissaires. :rateau:  

Quant à Ferrari, ils sont là où leur vanité les a laissé. A force de se croire au dessus du lot, on s'endort sur ses lauriers, et vlan on se prend une claque qui vous remet à votre place. Bien fait. 
BMW il sont trop brouillons. Toyota monte en puissance, mais on sent qu'il manque un petit quelque chose à cette équipe. Brawn, çà sent l'équipe qui peut briller sur une saison, sur la longueur, va falloir étoffer tout çà. Renault, bof... 
Reste RedBull. En fait, c'est eux la vraie bonne surprise. Car sans le fameux diffuseur, ils sont toujours aux avants-postes. Adrian Newey a décidément un sacré coup de crayon, l'équipe est motivée, dispose enfin d'un moteur à niveau (l'année dernière le Renault s'était fait enfumer pour avoir bêtement suivi la règlementation...), et de deux pilotes diablement rapides. Si ils continuent sur leur lancée, moi je verrais bien RedBull tout en haut du classement à la fin de l'année.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Non, qu'ils virent Hamilton !   Après tout, c'est lui qui a menti aux commissaires. :rateau:



Tu le hais, hein ! 

Sur instruction de l'écurie, ça fait quand même une différence, je pense que s'il n'avait pas été mis sous pression par McLaren, il n'aurait pas menti, donc, c'est pas lui qu'il faut virer, c'est celui qui a donné cette instruction (instruction = ordre) !


----------



## Hurrican (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu le hais, hein !


Ouaip.   Mais sa disqualification en Australie était suffisante, pas besoin d'en rajouter...  Surtout que même la presse britannique qui l'encense en général, l'a descendu en flammes. Il a du sacrément avoir honte. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur instruction de l'écurie, ça fait quand même une différence, je pense que s'il n'avait pas été mis sous pression par McLaren, il n'aurait pas menti, donc, c'est pas lui qu'il faut virer, c'est celui qui a donné cette instruction (instruction = ordre) !


Oui, mais non. Il faut avoir des couilles pour dire la vérité... Et il n'en a pas à priori. 
Le fait est qu'il a menti. Et surtout il ne s'est pas excusé auprès de Trulli par la suite. :hein:
Tous les pilotes (présents et vétérans) lui reprochent cette attitude. Des gens comme Coulthard, Lauda, Prost, Schumacher, sont tous d'accord sur ce point. 
Je me rappelle l'année dernière à Montréal quand il a percuté Kimi. Il est sorti de sa voiture, et ne s'est même pas excusé auprès de Raikkonen. Je suis désolé, mais je n'aime pas son attitude. 
A propos de couilles, je me rappelle un certain GP très pluvieux dont Bernie a quand même voulu donner le départ, en menaçant les pilotes. Tous avaient pris le volant, à l'exception notable de Prost qui passa alors momentanément  pour un "froussard". Seulement après quelques tours, les 2/3 des voitures au tapis, et des cartons hyper dangereux puisque sous la pluie, ils ne voyaient pas les monoplaces arrêtées en travers de la piste, la course fut arrêtée. Et tout le monde de dire alors, que Prost avait eu raison, et que personne n'aurait du prendre le volant. Et de "lâche", il est passé à "courageux", parce que lui avait osé dire non...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Oui, mais non. Il faut avoir des couilles pour dire la vérité... Et il n'en a pas à priori.
> Le fait est qu'il a menti. Et surtout il ne s'est pas excusé auprès de Trulli par la suite. :hein:
> Tous les pilotes (présents et vétérans) lui reprochent cette attitude.



Attends, je ne prétends pas approuver son attitude, mais de là à le virer, comme tu le suggérais tout à l'heure 

D'autant que si son employeur le virait ça serait au motif : "à obéis aux ordres de sa hiérarchie", ce qui fait un peu désordre, comme motif de licenciement, nan ?


----------



## Hurrican (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, je ne prétends pas approuver son attitude, mais de là à le virer, comme tu le suggérais tout à l'heure &#8230;
> 
> D'autant que si son employeur le virait ça serait au motif : "à obéis aux ordres de sa hiérarchie", ce qui fait un peu désordre, comme motif de licenciement, nan ?



T'as pas vu les smileys au bout de ma ligne...  
C'était juste histoire de te faire bisquer ! 

D'ailleurs si tu relis le post auquel tu réponds, ici, tu verras que j'ai écris que la sanction subie avec la disqualification était largement suffisante à mon avis. Pas besoin d'en rajouter...


----------



## Baracca (9 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> pour l'éventuelle sanction aux flèches d'argent , on pourrait peu être suggérer de donner quelques points aux voitures rouges ? c'est un peu dans le sens des traditions nan.......!!:love:
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*



Je sens que tu n'aimes pas les rouges toi 





Hurrican a dit:


> Non, qu'ils virent Hamilton !   Après tout, c'est lui qui a menti aux commissaires. :rateau:



Il a essayé de joué au plus fin, normal qu'il paye ! mais peut-etre que le virer serait un peu poussé après réflexion 




Hurrican a dit:


> Quant à Ferrari, ils sont là où leur vanité les a laissé. A force de se croire au dessus du lot, on s'endort sur ses lauriers, et vlan on se prend une claque qui vous remet à votre place. Bien fait.



En partie d'accord avec ce que tu dis.
S'endormir sur les lauriers, même un supporter s'en rend compte  , mais de la a dire qu'ils sont là ou leur vanité les a laissé c'est peu être un peu abusé, non ?!
Il ya quand même eu du travail pour arriver a des résultats !!!

Même un supporter du Cavalino (qui se respecte ) ne dirai pas ça d'une autre écurie :mouais: (et cela même a des saisons plus fertiles)


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2009)

L'engueulade de cette semaine va sûrement changer un peu les choses


----------



## House M.D. (10 Avril 2009)

Je pense en effet... et j'espère au plus haut point !

Il serait temps que Ferrari renoue avec son luxe d'antan...

P.S. : non je suis pas mort


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2009)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Il serait temps que Ferrari renoue avec *son luxe* d'antan...



Tu veux dire "qu'ils remettent la clim, le GPS, le mini bar, la téloche et le téléphone à portée du siège "cuir pleine peau" de leur formule 1 ? 

Le vrai top, ça serait qu'ils prévoient une F1 avec chauffeur, comme ça, Kimi finirais un peu moins souvent dans le mur


----------



## Hurrican (10 Avril 2009)

Cà lui arrive moins souvent qu'à la plupart, et surtout que certains qui savent même pas regarder devant eux dans la ligne des stands !    A moins que le grand breton  soit daltonien, et confonde le rouge et le vert ?


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Cà lui arrive moins souvent qu'à la plupart, et surtout que certains qui savent même pas regarder devant eux dans la ligne des stands !    A moins que le grand breton  soit daltonien, et confonde le rouge et le vert ?



Alors là tu te trompes, Kimi a fait quelques belles erreurs de pilotage ces dernières années, et je pense que personne ne le bat en ce moment (ha si y a Heikki, ça doit un problème des pilotes du Nord alors).


----------



## Hurrican (10 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Alors là tu te trompes, Kimi a fait quelques belles erreurs de pilotage ces dernières années, et je pense que personne ne le bat en ce moment (ha si y a Heikki, ça doit un problème des pilotes du Nord alors).


Je m'en doutais de celle-là ! 
Recompte bien, et tu verras qu'il n'est pas sorti plus que les autres. 
Seulement, comme il est rarement ailleurs que devant à se bagarrer, on le remarque facilement. Et d'autant plus que lorsqu'il sort, c'est généralement parce qu'il fait la chasse. Il ne se contente pas de marquer des points. Alors forcément, quand la voiture n'est pas au top, il se bagarre un peu plus. 
Mais recompte bien, et tu verras que les autres sortent aussi. Certains ont plus de chance. Hamilton est sorti ce week-end. Il était sorti également en Australie. Mais sans conséquences à chaque fois. 
La seule vraie bourde que j'impute à Kimi l'année dernière,  c'est Singapour. Il a trop mangé le vibreur. Pour Spa, c'était dans des conditions spéciales, quant à Montréal, c'est pas lui qui a cassé la Ferrari...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> certains qui savent même pas regarder devant eux dans la ligne des stands !    A moins que le grand breton  soit daltonien, et confonde le rouge et le vert ?



Je trouve qu'on a une forte tendance à oublier que ce jour là, quelques secondes après avoir percuté Kimi, il a été lui même percuté à l'arrière par une autre voiture, il est donc plausible de penser qu'il y avait à ce moment, un motif à cette inattention, pitêt la nana de chez Ferrari qui changeait de T-shirt rouge devant son stand juste à ce moment ?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... pitêt la nana de chez Ferrari qui changeait de T-shirt rouge devant son stand juste à ce moment ?


Et j'ai raté çà !  Flûte alors. :hein:


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je trouve qu'on a une forte tendance à oublier que ce jour là, quelques secondes après avoir percuté Kimi, il a été lui même percuté à l'arrière par une autre voiture, il est donc plausible de penser qu'il y avait à ce moment, un motif à cette inattention, pitêt la nana de chez Ferrari qui changeait de T-shirt rouge devant son stand juste à ce moment ?



C'est tout à fait plausible, surtout si elle n'avait qu'un T-Shirt. Qu'est-ce qu'il ne sont pas prêt à faire pour piéger McLaren !!!    :love:


----------



## Hurrican (10 Avril 2009)

Si c'est vrai, et que c'est bien le teuton qui a pris les décisions, çà me conforte dans l'idée que Schumacher n'était pas si bon que çà, mais que la FIA l'a bien aidé... :rateau:


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Si c'est vrai, et que c'est bien le teuton qui a pris les décisions, çà me conforte dans l'idée que Schumacher n'était pas si bon que çà, mais que la FIA l'a bien aidé... :rateau:



MDR ...

Il était peut-être bon pilote et bien coaché pour compenser ses lacunes en stratégie ...

Maintenant, ça pourrait aussi être facile de trouver un bouc émissaire qui n'est plus vraiment dans l'équipe. Ca ne leur coûterait rien ...


----------



## Alex666 (10 Avril 2009)

Si t'es tomber dans l'eau c'est la faute à Montezemolo, si ta glissé sous la pluie c'est la faute à haki... Schumacher dehors c'est gros...

(melaure tu as raison, un bouc emissaire, une presse qui se lache sur un champion, ce ne serait pas la 1ere fois, et il ne me semble pas que Schumi ait pris la place de Todt, donc modérons modérons)

mc Laren convoqué, personnel viré... pilote avec une éthique au vinaigre... il font aussi fort ds le mauvais que ds le bon ça devient risible  C'EST QUOI CES NAZES ???


ALLEZ BRAWN !!! (pour reprendre une phrase connue sur ce topic) 
mais bon j'aime bien F... << pour certains c'est un gros mot


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> ALLEZ BRAWN !!! (pour reprendre une phrase connue sur ce topic)
> mais bon j'aime bien F... << pour certains c'est un gros mot



Si Brawn devient le consensus du forum, on va passer une bonne année !


----------



## Alex666 (11 Avril 2009)

d'ailleurs on va renommer ce topic en "Fan de Brawn F1"  sauf s'il y a des détracteurs hein


ALLEZ BRAWN !


----------



## doudou83 (11 Avril 2009)

Exhibition de l'écurie *Renault *à l'autodrome de DUBAI .* Mohammed Bin Sulayem* teste la F1 mais n'est pas pilote qui veut !!!!:love:
*VIDEO
Grosjean *à côté a eu très chaud!!!!!


*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*


----------



## Hurrican (11 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Exhibition de l'écurie *Renault *à l'autodrome de DUBAI .* Mohammed Bin Sulayem* teste la F1 mais n'est pas pilote qui veut !!!!:love:
> *VIDEO
> Grosjean *à côté a eu très chaud!!!!!


Purée, ils sont riches, mais qu'est-ce qu'ils sont cons ces milliardaires ! 
Il croyait quoi, avec une telle cavalerie derrière ? Y a intérêt à tenir le volant et à doser l'accélérateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Purée, ils sont riches, mais qu'est-ce qu'ils sont cons ces milliardaires !
> Il croyait quoi, avec une telle cavalerie derrière ? Y a intérêt à tenir le volant et à doser l'accélérateur !



Je l'entend d'ici, sortant du baquet, apostrophant son secrétaire/larbin/souffre douleur : "Aïe, j'me suis coupé ! Tu attends quoi ? Cours vite m'acheter une clinique !"


----------



## Hurrican (12 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je l'entend d'ici, sortant du baquet, apostrophant son secrétaire/larbin/souffre douleur : "Aïe, j'me suis coupé ! Tu attends quoi ? Cours vite m'acheter une clinique !"


Mossieur cite Coluche.   Voilà un homme qui méritait le respect.


----------



## doudou83 (15 Avril 2009)

Ce week-end GP de Chine !
*programme téloche*


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

les *BRAWN GP TOYOTA ET WILLIAMS *sont ok !
*ICI*


----------



## marcelpahud (15 Avril 2009)

La FIA déclare les diffuseurs conformes !!

Article


----------



## sylko (15 Avril 2009)

Très bien. Les écuries concernées avaient parfaitement respecté le réglement. Les autres n'ont qu'à faire un gros brainstorming pour trouver autre chose ou les copier.


----------



## Hurrican (15 Avril 2009)

sylko a dit:


> Très bien. Les écuries concernées avaient parfaitement respecté le réglement. Les autres n'ont qu'à faire un gros brainstorming pour trouver autre chose ou les copier.


Ben d'après ce que j'ai compris, Renault avait déjà un double diffuseur, mais se l'ai fait refusé par la FIA... Ils vont donc le mettre en service dès le prochain GP.
Reste que cette histoire fait un peu plus désordre, dans le bordel ambiant.


----------



## marcelpahud (15 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ben d'après ce que j'ai compris, Renault avait déjà un double diffuseur, mais se l'ai fait refusé par la FIA... Ils vont donc le mettre en service dès le prochain GP.
> Reste que cette histoire fait un peu plus désordre, dans le bordel ambiant.



Faut croire que Renault était allé trop loin dans l'interprétation... et c'est facile de se donner des excuses après coup... Ross Brawn avait aussi demandé une clarification du règlement il y a une année pour que ce genre de problèmes n'apparaisse pas. Les autres patrons d'écuries n'ont rien voulu entendre, il n'ont à s'en prendre qu'à eux-mêmes...

Vive Brawn GP, l'arrivée (enfin) dans les hauts du classement pour Toyota et le retour de Williams. N'oublions pas Red Bull qui, avec ce fameux diffuseur, risque bien de mettre une longueur d'avance à certains de ceux-là. Avec les top teams qui n'ont certainement pas l'intention de s'endormir, tout ça laisse maintenant à coup sûr présager d'une saison incroyable


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Avril 2009)

Qu'ils cessent leurs conneries... Le principe de base de la F1 est quand même de filer un bonne fois pour toute une contrainte : aller le plus vite possible au bout.
Et ce devrait être tout, du coup les ingénieurs auraient à nouveau le loisir de plancher pour évoluer à grand sauts... S'ils veulent des voitures uniques, ça existe dans une multitude d'autres championnats, et donc, qu'ils y aillent...
Moi qui suis plutôt fan par défaut, et depuis bien longtemps. Mais je regrette l'époque ou Renault inventait le turbo, ou Lotus inventait les jupes : bref les mecs faisaient évoluer l'Automobile, en général.
Maintenant..


----------



## sylko (15 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Exhibition de l'écurie *Renault *à l'autodrome de DUBAI .* Mohammed Bin Sulayem* teste la F1 mais n'est pas pilote qui veut !!!!:love:
> *VIDEO
> Grosjean *à côté a eu très chaud!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bon, ce n'est quand même pas un manche, il a quand même été 14 fois champion du Moyen-Orient de rallye. Je sais, ce n'est pas le WRC 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h05 ----------




la(n)guille a dit:


> Qu'ils cessent leurs conneries... Le principe de base de la F1 est quand même de filer un bonne fois pour toute une contrainte : aller le plus vite possible au bout.
> Et ce devrait être tout, du coup les ingénieurs auraient à nouveau le loisir de plancher pour évoluer à grand sauts... S'ils veulent des voitures uniques, ça existe dans une multitude d'autres championnats, et donc, qu'ils y aillent...
> Moi qui suis plutôt fan par défaut, et depuis bien longtemps. Mais je regrette l'époque ou Renault inventait le turbo, ou Lotus inventait les jupes : bref les mecs faisaient évoluer l'Automobile, en général.
> Maintenant..



Pas mieux...


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2009)

Oui impec et tant mieux pour eux.

Je crois que Ferrari, BMW et consort feraient mieux de bosser sur leurs voitures au lieu de chercher des chiquenaudes en justice aux écuries qui sont devant. Espérons qu'il n'y aura pas de rebondissement et qu'on revienne à la compétition tout court, hormis le cas McLaren qui reste encore à juger (en espérant que la aussi c'est le dernier).


----------



## Hurrican (15 Avril 2009)

De toute façon, moi je soutiens Aston-Martin :love:, et y a plus d'écurie de F1. 
M'en fous, un jour j'en aurais une !    Ah le doux bruit du V12 Aston. :love:


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2009)

Titre amusant d'eurosport : GP de Chine - Ferrari la joue Calimero.

Il ne leur manque plus que François B. le Béarnais 

Bon le grand prix revient à 9 heures, il y aura peut-être moins de pluie en Chine ...

En tout cas ça bosse dur dans les usines, il y aura peu d'ingénieurs présents sur ce GP.


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2009)

Tiens chez Renault aussi : F1 - FIA Diffuseurs : Briatore est furax

C'est incroyable comme les grands teams sont mauvais perdants quand ce sont eux qui n'ont su tirer le max du règlement technique. Les équipes ayant ou pas un diffuseur auraient été inversé, on aurait trouvé ça tout à fait normal ...

Enfin chialer c'est une technique courante chez les footballeurs italiens, pas étonnant que Briatore le tente ... 

Heuresement Alonso est bien plus positif et pense aux prochaines courses, ça compense un peu.

Au passage, bye bye Ron Denis.


----------



## Hurrican (16 Avril 2009)

Bah, je le rejoins quand même sur un point. Cette question aurait du être réglée avant le 1er GP...


----------



## melaure (17 Avril 2009)

Briatore continue sa crise

Ils sont quand même gonflé, c'est avant tout la faute de leurs ingé de ne pas y avoir pensé ! Heureusement que c'est écrit qu'il faut un moteur et pas un pédalier !

Bon en attendant les essais sont restés conformes aux deux autres WE, avec les Brawn, Williams, Toyota et Red Bull devant. 

Finalement c'est agréable de ne pas avoir de McLaren/Ferrari/Renault en tête ! Ca change tellement des 15 dernières années ! 

Et tant pis pour Briatore !


----------



## marcelpahud (17 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Bah, je le rejoins quand même sur un point. Cette question aurait du être réglée avant le 1er GP...



Ca l'était puisque la FIA avait déjà déclaré 2 fois que les diffuseurs étaient légaux... et, comme je l'ai déjà écrit, Brawn avait proposé il y a une année que cette partie du règlement soit clarifiée... Tant pis...

Par contre le seul point où je rejoins Briatore c'est que cette histoire favorise une augmentation des coûts... et c'est pas malin... ma foi, z'avaient qu'à pas bosser sur le KERS... Mais bon, ce dernier sera obligatoire l'an prochain de toute manière, alors certains auront à nouveau une longueur d'avance...

Et son argument sur le désintérêt du public est absolument débile, moi ça me fait 1000x plus plaisir de regarder la F1 dans la configuration actuelle avec 5 écuries qui peuvent prétendre au podium et une bagarre du diable pour les points ! Briatore n'est qu'un petit frustré, na !  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Avril 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ca l'était puisque la FIA avait déjà déclaré 2 fois que les diffuseurs étaient légaux... et, comme je l'ai déjà écrit, Brawn avait proposé il y a une année que cette partie du règlement soit clarifiée... Tant pis...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Tout le monde a posé la question avant, et les réponses ont été différentes selon les écuries... Ce ne sont que des commissaires n'ayant absolument pas le niveau technique requis qui ont déclarés les voitures conformes. D'où l'appel.
Mieux, tu le confirmes toi même, Brawn avait demandé dès l'année dernière une clarification du règlement. Justement parce qu'il est bâtard, et que l'interprétation qu'on en fait, varie d'une personne à l'autre. C'est éclaircissement n'a pas eu lieu, et on a donc la situation épineuse qu'on connait.
Le fautif dans cette affaire c'est la FIA, comme d'hab. Comme lors du dernier GP, on tergiverse, on fait du grand n'importe quoi. Ah pour engranger le coût des super-licences, des droits télés, etc... ils sont forts ! Mais pour le reste, il n'y a pas grand monde. En fait Bernie a régler cette entreprise comme une pompe à fric, et le reste lui importe peu.
Après que Briatore en rajoute, çà ne fait aucun doute, il est pas italien pour rien. 
Mais je te rappellerais quand même que les demandes des écuries "de pointe" habituelles (Ferrari, McLaren, BMW, Renault), datent des essais hivernaux. Et que la FIA n'a pas voulu accéder à leur requête avant le 14 avril, c'est à dire en plein championnat... Elle est si occupée que çà la cour d'appel de la FIA ? 
Enfin, çà va en couple avec le bordel du GP de Malaysie. Un merdier, voilà ce qu'est devenu la F1. :hein:


----------



## melaure (17 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Elle est si occupée que çà la cour d'appel de la FIA ?



Oui elle fait  un contrôle journalier de la coupe de cheveux et du rasage de Sébastien Loeb, histoire de trouver quelque chose pour l'empêcher de participer et de gagner toutes les courses...


----------



## Hurrican (17 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Oui elle fait  un contrôle journalier de la coupe de cheveux et du rasage de Sébastien Loeb, histoire de trouver quelque chose pour l'empêcher de participer et de gagner toutes les courses...


Dommage que Citroën ne puisse se le permettre, mais je les aurais bien vu tous arriver avec une coupe "aléatoire" et une barbe de 3 jours, rien que pour emmerder ces gestionnaires de pognons. On veut voir du sport, pas des mannequins ! C'est comme en musique désormais, ou on choisi les nouveaux "talents" en fonction de leur physique, et pas de leurs capacités à chanter. Faut dire que les macs qui filtrent le son en provenance du micro, corrigent aisément toutes les erreurs aujourd'hui.    Et çà s'est généralisé cette technique...  
Bientôt des robots à la place des pilotes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Bientôt des robots à la place des pilotes ?



Avec Windows en fond de grille, Linux en milieu de plateau, et Mac OS sur le podium ?


----------



## melaure (17 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec Windows en fond de grille, Linux en milieu de plateau, et Mac OS sur le podium ?





Rendez-vous demain de 8 à 9 pour connaitre la grille


----------



## Hurrican (17 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec Windows en fond de grille, Linux en milieu de plateau, et Mac OS sur le podium ?


T'as oublié l'AmigaOS 4. 0 !  :love:

Enfin, on suivra les  qualifs avec attention demain matin. Les Ferrari out dès Q1 ou arriveront t'elles quand même en Q2 ? :rateau: 
Queue de grille inédite, McLaren, Ferrari, Renault.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Enfin, on suivra les  qualifs avec attention demain matin.




*VOUS* suivrez, moi, demain matin, j'ai grass'mat !


----------



## Alex666 (18 Avril 2009)

C'est beau, Redbull, vettel qui en un tour ! à raflé la pole, les 5 premiers ds un mouchoir de poche et ensuite la débandade, Räikkönen et ami le thon à 2 secondes ! oui 2 secondes sur une qualif mais LOL  en principe c'est le genre d'écart entre le premier et les derniers LOOOOOL ? oui LOL !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> C'est beau, Redbull, vettel qui en un tour ! à raflé la pole, les 5 premiers ds un mouchoir de poche et ensuite la débandade, Räikkönen et ami le thon à 2 secondes ! oui 2 secondes sur une qualif mais LOL  en principe c'est le genre d'écart entre le premier et les derniers LOOOOOL ? oui LOL !


Tu as regardé les essais ? 
 En Q2, Raikkonen et Hamilton ont prouvé qu'ils étaient bien plus proches, et approximativement dans les mêmes temps (les 10 premiers se tenaient en 2 dixièmes, autour de 1.35.5), les 15 premiers en 5 dixièmes !
Simplement, sachant qu'ils ne se battraient pas pour la pôle, ils ont prévu plus d'essence, beaucoup plus que les autres. Résultat, ils ont tourner presque 2 sec moins vite en Q3. D'habitude en Q3 justement, les voitures vont moins vite, mettant un peu plus de carburant en vue de la course. Et là toutes les voitures se tenant en rien, ils sont tous partis avec les réservoirs vides, dans le but de faire la pôle. D'où, et c'est historique, des temps en Q3 inférieurs à ceux de Q2.
Entre parenthèses, notre Sébastien national, ne supporte pas la pression à priori. Il était super bien, durant les essais libres et le début des qualifs, devant Buemi à chaque fois, et au moment de sortir LE tour, il se rate dans le virage 8, perdant le temps précieux qui lui aurait permis de passer en Q2. :hein:
Bah, au moins, j'ai la satisfaction de voir Massa derrière depuis le début de saison.


----------



## melaure (18 Avril 2009)

Et Briatore qui à fait la chialeuse tout le vendredi alors qu'Alonso se place en deuxième position ... 

Jolie grille, on verra si la stratégie des réservoirs pleins suffira ...


----------



## Alex666 (18 Avril 2009)

Sachant qu'il ne se battait pas pour la pole ??? mais qu'est ce qu'ils foutent en qualif alors ?

la qualif d'aujourd'hui c'est 3 mini qualifs a passer au mieux et ça c'est pareil pour tout le monde, en F1 il vaut mieux être devant au 1er virage hein... sinon à quoi ça sert ? lol

les histoires d'essence bien sur tu as raison mais n'empêche qu'en Q3 ils se prennent 2 sec ! ça fait bcp pour 10 litres en plus...

moi je veux une ferrari forte

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Et Briatore qui à fait la chialeuse tout le vendredi alors qu'Alonso se place en deuxième position ...
> 
> Jolie grille, on verra si la stratégie des réservoirs pleins suffira ...




http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/090418090308.shtml

et puis s'il gagne, il va nous la jouer on est une team fantastique, nos pilotes sont les meilleurs c'est grâce au courage et à l'abnégation de toute une équipe que Renault se transcende pour faire ce résultat, tout cela avec un fort accent milanais hein


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2009)

bon bin, les red bull sans diffuseur sont devant ! la renault et son nouveau diffuseur fait en rapide . trois moteurs renault. 
les brawn juste derriere et tout dans un mouchoir! bref, encore le grande barnum


----------



## melaure (18 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/090418090308.shtml
> 
> et puis s'il gagne, il va nous la jouer on est une team fantastique, nos pilotes sont les meilleurs c'est grâce au courage et à l'abnégation de toute une équipe que Renault se transcende pour faire ce résultat, tout cela avec un fort accent milanais hein



Il veut introduire un nouveau règlement : si je rate la conception de ma voiture, c'est Honda qui paye le développement de la suivante ???

LOL



joeldu18cher a dit:


> bon bin, les red bull sans diffuseur sont devant ! la renault et son nouveau diffuseur fait en rapide . trois moteurs renault.
> les brawn juste derriere et tout dans un mouchoir! bref, encore le grande barnum



Williams aussi a montré que les diffuseurs ne faisaient pas tout dans cette histoire ...


----------



## doudou83 (18 Avril 2009)

encore une course qui va promettre !  grand coup de chapeau à *VETTEL* c'est vraiment du lourd      dommage pour* BOURDAIS* et pour les ..*.BMW* :hein:
*LES 3 Q*


----------



## Alex666 (18 Avril 2009)

Kubicaca ? (je me casse lol)

il ferait bien de lancer Grojean chez Renault...


----------



## Hurrican (18 Avril 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> les histoires d'essence bien sur tu as raison mais n'empêche qu'en Q3 ils se prennent 2 sec ! ça fait bcp pour 10 litres en plus...


Pas 10 litres mais 30Kg, soit 50 litres... Ca change beaucoup de choses. D'ailleurs, les meilleurs temps que Kimi et Lewis ont fait en Q2, étaient 1,5 sec plus rapides que ce qu'ils ont fait en Q3.


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2009)

le renouveau c'est bien mais pour le moment c'est un tel souk!:rateau:

on ne sait plus qui est en tete , ni pourquoi, ni comment . 
tout le monde a gagné . c'est l'ecole des fans. 
ferrari et mac laren plongent ok mais ils ont tellement gagné ces derniers mois que eux aussi font partie de l'ecole des fans . 


quel bazar quand meme , mais quel bazar!


----------



## melaure (19 Avril 2009)

Ce qui ne change pas c'est la nullité de la FIA !

Ils vont faire combien de tours derrière le SC alors qu'il y a pas tant d'eau. Ca va vraiment faire passer les pilotes pour des trouillards.

Quand j'entend l'autre clown qui commente sur TF1 dire que ça glisse et que c'est dangereux ... ce sont des pros payé très cher ou des pilotes du dimanche ???

C'est vraiment lourd ... déjà 5 tours de SC pour un peu de flotte ... RIDICULE !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h11 ----------

Après le deuxième SC, Vettel semble vraiment au dessus du lot ... il maîtrise !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------

Voila fini, joli les Red Bull.

Button sauve un peu sa course mais ça va être dur avec Vettel maintenant 

Ferrari et BMW coulent, Hamilton a fait trop d'accrobaties (s'il avait assuré il aurait fini 5eme).

Belle remontée de Glock et encore un point pour Buemi.


----------



## Alex666 (19 Avril 2009)

Vettel , Webber, red bull sans kers sans diffuseur, avec renault, trop fort pour le reste du plateau ça va rabaisser le caquet à toutes ces top team bien installées, les brawn encore ds le coup, enfin un championnat qui a du sens !
des pilotes de têtes qui se congratule en fin de GP, sans haine ou jalousie, de gd champions sur ce podium un Vettel ultra heureux, enfin de la F1 et du sport d'équipe,


sinon,
Bravo buemi ! Bourdais retourne au US le championnat la bas est à ton niveau... et quand il pleut ça démarre pas...

spéciale dédicace à la FIA pour son organisation sans faille qui respecte trop le public les pilotes et les équipes


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2009)

c'est sympa et reposant comme championnat ... : à l'origine, j'aime ferrari . mais comme cette année, ils ne sont pas dans le championnat, je n'ai plus à encourager et m'inquiéter en lutte sterile depuis mon canapé . c'est cooooooool

sinon, coté résultat, apres les brawn a diffuseur, les red bull sans rien... des écuries inéditement gagnantes ... bref, f1 année zéro .

et au final, c'est la mac laren que l'on disait la moins bien née des ferrari , mac , bmw, renault, qui s'en tire derriere mais c' est kova devant hamil...

et mon chouchou massa est en vacances forcées cette année.


----------



## marcelpahud (19 Avril 2009)

Course très sympa (encore une !),

Je tiens à tirer mon chapeau à Adrian Sutil qui a fait un Grand Prix extraordinaire et qui n'est pas récompensé à cause d'une erreur qu'on lui pardonnera...

Magnifique Buemi aussi  Glock, pas moins bien non plus en partant de si loin !

Quand à ceux de devant, c'est une confirmation de ces premières courses, avec Vettel qui engrange enfin des points. Un beau podium !

Pour Ferrari et Renault, no comment... qu'ils fassent venir Grosjean, il fera certainement du meilleur boulot que Piquet, même si ce dernier ne bénéficiait pas du diffuseur "miracle", ses têtes-à-queue à répétition virent au ridicule, un peu à la manière d'un Nakajima qu'on a vu plus souvent dehors de la piste que dessus. Et Hamilton en prend aussi un peu pour son grade, unique responsable de sa modeste 6ème place...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Je tiens à tirer mon chapeau à Adrian Sutil qui a fait un Grand Prix extraordinaire et qui n'est pas récompensé à cause d'une erreur qu'on lui pardonnera...



Ben d'autant plus facilement qu'avec le sabot dont il dispose pour courir, il n'avait aucune alternative pour rester devant : il fallait qu'il pilote largement au dessus de ses pompes, avec un maximum de prise de risque. Aujourd'hui, ça n'a pas payé, mais j'ai confiance, un jour viendra &#8230;



marcelpahud a dit:


> Et Hamilton en prend aussi un peu pour son grade, unique responsable de sa modeste 6ème place...



Là, je te trouve très injuste, moi, je pense que les cinq qui sont devant lui portent aussi une lourde responsabilité dans sa "modeste" sixième place : s'ils avaient roulé moins vite &#8230;


----------



## marcelpahud (19 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je te trouve très injuste, moi, je pense que les cinq qui sont devant lui portent aussi une lourde responsabilité dans sa "modeste" sixième place : s'ils avaient roulé moins vite



En même temps ses différentes sorties de pistes et têtes-à-queue lui ont fait perdre au moins la 5ème voire la 4ème place...


----------



## Hurrican (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je te trouve très injuste, moi, je pense que les cinq qui sont devant lui portent aussi une lourde responsabilité dans sa "modeste" sixième place : s'ils avaient roulé moins vite &#8230;


Sauf qu'il a fait 5 sorties de pistes. :rateau:  Il a même de la chance de terminer !
Kimi, a assuré, lui, jamais sorti. Ils ont du se dire chez Ferrari qu'il y aurait plus de casse (ce qui est souvent le cas dans ces conditions). Mais non, à part Sutil qui se met au tas, alors qu'il méritait franchement d'être dans les points, les autres ont réussis à franchir la ligne.
Bravo à Heikki, qui  termine devant Lewis. 
Bravo à Adrian Newey. Ce mec est vraiment le meilleur ingénieur F1 de tous les temps. 
Bravo à Vettel, il s'est "promené".
Carton rouge à Williams qui tentant le tout pour le tout, colle des intermédiaires au 2ème ravitaillement à ses pilotes et pourrit leur course (enfin celle de Rosberg, parce que Nakajima  ). A Ferrari aussi, qui n'est plus capable de grand chose (la panne de Massa , le niveau de perfs, la vitesse de réaction,...). Et enfin à Bourdais (là çà me fait mal, mais bon ) qui ruine sa course par des erreurs à répétition, alors qu'il pouvait finir dans les points. Il faut qu'il arrive à rester concentré. On dirait qu'il a l'esprit ailleurs. :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et enfin à Bourdais (là çà me fait mal, mais bon ) qui ruine sa course par des erreurs à répétition, alors qu'il pouvait finir dans les points. Il faut qu'il arrive à rester concentré. On dirait qu'il a l'esprit ailleurs. :mouais:



Faut-il le rappeler, rien, dans sa carrière ne l'a préparé à cette spécialité européenne qu'est une course de voitures sous la pluie, donc le juger là dessus, c'est lui faire un mauvais procès.


----------



## Hurrican (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut-il le rappeler, rien, dans sa carrière ne l'a préparé à cette spécialité européenne qu'est une course de voitures sous la pluie, donc le juger là dessus, c'est lui faire un mauvais procès.


Non, il sait conduire sous la pluie, rappelle toi l'année dernière en Italie, si il n'avait pas eu un problème au démarrage de sa voiture (problème mécanique rappelons le), il faisait probablement le doublé avec Vettel ! Rappelles toi aussi le GP de Malaysie il y a quelques jours. Et il a toujours dit que sa voiture allait mieux sous la pluie. 
Là, il accumule les erreurs de pilotage, je sais pas, je le trouve tendu. :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h12 ----------

Ferrari n'exclut pas d'abandonner la F60 et de passer directement à la voiture prévue pour 2010 !
Et le responsable piste de Ferrari confirme ce que j'avais cru comprendre à la radio, à savoir que Kimi avait un souci moteur (infiltration d'eau), et que nos chers commentateurs de TF1 n'ont pas saisi (comme ils n'ont pas vu les Williams monter des intermédiaires, etc...). ils sont tellement pris par les conneries qu'ils se racontent, ceux là, qu'ils oublient de regarder les écrans et la course.


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2009)

oui belle course , bien disputée où les talents de pilotage ont fait merveille ! bravo au mino *VETTEL* ,bravo au boîteux de* WEBBER*, encore une fois bravo à *BRAWN GP* ,et comme souligné plus haut bravo aussi à* SUTIL* même s'il n' a pas terminé ! belle performence pour *BUEMI *,déception pour mon écurie fétiche (*BMW*) :mouais: ,pour* BOURDAIS* qui effectivement à l'air d'être ailleurs?(manque de concentration) :mouais:   vivement la semaine prochaine à *BAHREIN *pour voir si certaines choses se confirment.....  

*les chiffres du w-end*


*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## doudou83 (22 Avril 2009)

GP de BAHREIN ce w-end !
*vos rendez vous téloche*

Red Bull et le double diffuseur 
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> GP de BAHREIN ce w-end !
> *vos rendez vous téloche*
> 
> Red Bull et le double diffuseur
> *ICI*



On en fait un sacré flan de ces diffuseurs, mais ce n'est peut-être pas forcément ça qui rend certaines voitures si rapide. Et dans le cas des Red Bull, si ça avait l'effet inverse ? Ils ont raison de faire gaffe.

Les ferraris n'avaient pas un diffuseur dimanche dernier ? J'ai l'impression que ça ne les as pas aidé, au contraire.

Et si tout simplement Brawn, Toyota avaient juste fait une excellente voiture comme Red Bull, avec juste un tout petit plus pour les diffuseurs ? Briatore aurait l'air encore plus idiot (difficile en ce moment en plus  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> On en fait un sacré flan de ces diffuseurs, mais ce n'est peut-être pas forcément ça qui rend certaines voitures si rapide. Et dans le cas des Red Bull, si ça avait l'effet inverse ? Ils ont raison de faire gaffe.
> 
> Les ferraris n'avaient pas un diffuseur dimanche dernier ? J'ai l'impression que ça ne les as pas aidé, au contraire.
> 
> Et si tout simplement Brawn, Toyota avaient juste fait une excellente voiture comme Red Bull, avec juste un tout petit plus pour les diffuseurs ? Briatore aurait l'air encore plus idiot (difficile en ce moment en plus  )



Si les infos sont exactes, ce qui reste à vérifier, bien entendu, la raison essentielle de la colère de certains ne tient pas à la "légalité" de ces diffuseurs, mais à la valse hésitation qui a prévalu il y a un an, lorsqu'il leur aurait été dit (par la FIA, à ceux qui râlent) que ces diffuseurs étaient interdits, alors que cette même FIA disait à d'autres que c'était autorisé. :mouais:

Toutefois, ça n'explique pas pourquoi Renault ou Ferrari semblent s'en prendre plus à ceux à qui on a dit que c'était autorisé (Brawn, Toyota et Williams) qu'à la FIA, qui le leur a dit. 

Cela dit, ça serait un "coup" (bas, le coup, s'entend) de la FIA/Ecclestone ltd pour tenter de redonner de l'intérêt à la F1 dans le public, que ça ne m'étonnerait pas !


----------



## melaure (22 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, ça serait un "coup" (bas, le coup, s'entend) de la FIA/Ecclestone ltd pour tenter de redonner de l'intérêt à la F1 dans le public, que ça ne m'étonnerait pas !



Pour une fois on peut dire qu'il a réussi avec l'inversion des positions des équipes ... 

Quand aux coups bas, on ne doute pas c'est le fonctionnement normal de la FIA aujourd'hui


----------



## Hurrican (22 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> On en fait un sacré flan de ces diffuseurs, mais ce n'est peut-être pas forcément ça qui rend certaines voitures si rapide...





melaure a dit:


> Et si tout simplement Brawn, Toyota avaient juste fait une excellente voiture comme Red Bull, avec juste un tout petit plus pour les diffuseurs ? ...


Adrian Newey lui même (le concepteur des Red Bull) a dit ceci :_
"Je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait qu'un double diffuseur vous permet d'avoir de meilleures performances, mais cela dépend de votre façon d'interpréter les règles et de l'adaptation de la voiture à ce diffuseur. Il y a donc des équipes qui en bénéficient plus que d'autres. Notre objectif est d'adapter un tel élément à notre voiture."_
C'est donc pas un "tout petit plus". Reste que la RB est suffisamment bien conçue pour compenser çà. Et que la Ferrari est plus en retrait que les autres (d'où l'éventuel abandon du projet actuel pour le modèle de l'année prochaine).


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2009)

Hé bé quel départ ...

Mais dur pour BMW dès le début ... ils ont encore moins de chance que Ferrari ... quoique Massa va aux stands, bizarre ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Massa va aux stands grâce à Raikkonen&#8230; Il est vraiment de mieux en mieux celui-là&#8230; :mouais:

Vettel, je parie toutes mes billes dessus. C'est vraiment une étoile montante lui. Et j'aime bien Button aussi. Cette saison me plaît beaucoup.


----------



## Chang (26 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Vettel, je parie toutes mes billes dessus. C'est vraiment une étoile montante lui. Et j'aime bien Button aussi. Cette saison me plaît beaucoup.



C'est vrai que Vettel envoie ... Brawn est surprenant sur toutes les coutures aussi ... et malgre la debandade des grandes ecuries, on voit quand meme Hamilton et Raiko et Massa (sauf aujourdhui) qui doivent sortir le grand jeu pour offrir une bonne course.

Tout pareil, je prends vraiment du plaisir a regarder cette saison ... j'etais devenu insensible a la course depuis 2 ou 3 ans ...


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2009)

Bravo Jenson, belle maîtrise de la course !!!

Et encore Vettel et Trulli, ils consolident bien leur place.

Lewis s'en sort pas mal finalement, devant Rubens qui a pas pris la meilleure stratégie. 

Kimi marque les premiers points de Ferrari, sans doute le manque de murs dans lequel se crasher (dans le sable ça le fait pas).

Désole doudou, BMW pour les deux dernières places, je crois qu'ils vont pouvoir bosser sur la prochaine voiture. Etonnant quand même d'être si loin.

Brawn a un bon matelas et il vaut mieux parce que ça va être bien plus dur au retour en Europe avec toutes les évolutions des concurrents.

Plus qu'a attendre le prochain coup de gueule de Flavio sur le pilote du dimanche Button et le retraité Barrichello


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

En F1 quand on est un pilote du dimanche, c'est plutôt bon signe&#8230;


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Massa va aux stands grâce à Raikkonen Il est vraiment de mieux en mieux celui-là :mouais:


Sauf que çà n'a rien à voir, vu que Massa est rentré à cause d'un problème de Kers. Mais bon, faut casser du Raikkonen... 

Et  de toute façon, pour ce qui est du départ, Kimi était devant Felipe dans le virage. Massa n'a pas voulu abdiqué et la roue arrière droite de Kimi a frotté l'aileron de Massa. Mais il n'était même pas endommagé cet aileron !
Raikkonen a d'ailleurs fait une très belle course. Avec une voiture pas au top, il a magnifiquement tiré parti de sa stratégie avec des longs runs (il emportait par ailleurs bien plus de carburants que les autres concurrents de la Q3, 7kg de plus que Massa, 20 de plus qu'Alonso, et 28 de plus que Glock).

En tout cas, bravo à Button. Il a très bien géré sa course. Quant à Rubens...  5ème grâce à sa Brawn. 
Je n'ai pas vu ce qui était arrivé à Buemi. Il s'est fait passé par Bourdais, et ensuite plus rien. Il a eu un ennui, ou simplement çà n'allait pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Mais bien sûr&#8230; Et le bout d'aileron avant qui a volé au contact, t'as pas vu, évidemment&#8230;
Tu changeras jamais hein ?


----------



## Hurrican (26 Avril 2009)

Bon Massa a effectivement changé son museau (je ne l'avais pas, vu mea culpa). Cà n'empêche que la faute n'est pas a imputer à Raikkonen ! C'est carrément de la mauvaise foi ! 
Massa le dit lui même c'est la roue arrière de Kimi qui a touché son aileron avant. S'ils avaient été à la même hauteur, on aurait pu en discuter, mais là, c'est flagrant. Museau avant contre roue arrière. Celui qui est devant, ne va pas s'amuser à  regarder dans ses rétros (surtout dans cette situation à plusieurs en plein virage) pour voir s'il doit laisser plus de place. Il a une trajectoire et il la garde. C'est à celui qui est derrière de regarder où il met ses roues, et là il n'y avait pas assez de place.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Oui  On va dire ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> C'est à celui qui est derrière de regarder où il met *ses roues*, et là il n'y avait pas assez de place.





BackCat a dit:


> Oui  On va dire ça



Moi, j'aurais plutôt dit, dans ce cas précis : "C'est à celui qui est derrière de regarder où il met *son aileron*" 

Sinon, j'ai bien aimé, aussi, sur le podium, la technique pour ménager la chèvre (le sponsor champenois), et le choux (la terre d'Islam) : ils ont bien "sablé"*, si j'ose dire, en plein désert, le champagne, mais juste pour la douche, aucun n'en a bu ! :rateau:




(*) Oui, Chaton, je sais, on ne devrait pas dire "sablé", mais "sabré", mais c'est quand même passé dans le langage courant, et "sabré", avec "le désert", ça le faisait moins


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Je n'allais rien dire  J'avais mis mes 3 messages de l'année dans ce fil 
Mais je ne doutais pas que tu connaisses la locution


----------



## Hurrican (27 Avril 2009)

On dérive du sujet, là. 
Alors pour information, sabler et sabrer sont valables tous les deux, mais ne veulent pas dire la même chose normalement.

Sabrer, c'est ouvrir la bouteille à l'aide d'un sabre. Et à moins que j'ai mal regardé, il n'y avait aucun sabre sur le podium. 

Sabler, c'est une expression beaucoup plus ancienne. Elle vient d'une époque où, dans les caves dont le sol est en sable, on mettait une pincée de sucre dans le verre pour le faire mousser. Le verre débordait alors, et la mousse coulait sur le sable. On dégustait alors rapidement son verre. L'expression est restée, et équivaut aujourd'hui à "déguster" (par opposition donc à sabrer, qui est l'action d'ouvrir).
"Sabler", au beau milieu du désert, avec de la mousse qui coule, semble donc parfaitement approprié dans ce cas !


----------



## doudou83 (28 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo Jenson, belle maîtrise de la course !!!
> 
> Et encore Vettel et Trulli, ils consolident bien leur place
> Désole doudou,* BMW pour les deux dernières places, je crois qu'ils vont pouvoir bosser sur la prochaine voiture. Etonnant quand même d'être si loin.*



Je n'ai pas vu le GP mais, avec le résumé et les quelques articles consultés c'est plutôt inquiétant pour  la firme teutone :mouais::hein:  je suis confiant  l'écurie va réagir.....
sinon de GP en GP c'est la confirmation pour les* BRAWN *et pour ce mino de* VETTEL* !! 
content pour* TRULLI* ! quand j"allais à Magny Cours , Je portais fièrement la casquette de *TRULLI* de l'époque où il était chez RENAULT !    c'est collector !!!


----------



## doudou83 (28 Avril 2009)

l'analyse *BMW *
*ICI*

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!*


----------



## Hurrican (28 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> l'*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!*


Heureusement que tu le pousses, le fabricant de trottinettes. 
Bah, tant qu'ils ne terminent pas régulièrement derrière les Force India.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> l'analyse *BMW *
> *ICI*
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!*



A noter qu'ils pourront difficilement tomber plus bas que le week end passé, donc ils ne peuvent guère que progresser de toute façon. J'ai confiance, je suis sûr qu'ils parviendront à placer une voiture dans les points avant la fin de la saison !


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2009)

Oula, ça chauffe ! 

Bon en attendant McLaren se prend un gros avertissement mais rien de plus. Ceci dit il n'y avait pas beaucoup de points (enfin à peine plus que BMW) à leur sucrer ...


----------



## melaure (30 Avril 2009)

Du changement en vue : 

- La FIA limite les budgets à 45 millions/an

- F1 - FIA - 2010 Les ravitaillements interdits

J'aime beaucoup une remarque de cet article F1: 26 voitures en 2010 et budget limité à 45 millions d'euros :

_Les frais de marketing, de représentation auprès des sponsors, *les salaires des pilotes* et les amendes ou pénalités seront exempts du calcul du budget, ainsi que* toute dépense ne participant pas à la performance de l'écurie*. _

Donc le salaire n'a rien a voir avec la performance du pilote qui n'a rien à voir avec la performance de la voiture ... 

A quand des voitures radio-commandées ???


----------



## doudou83 (30 Avril 2009)

Par contre les ravitaillements interdits en 2010, ça c'est plutôt bien nan ? cela va relancer les stratégies ! il faudrait revenir aussi  au changement de vitesses au levier :love:
Et jusqu'à 26 voitures sur la grille pour 2010 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------

Ah j'oubliais .... des news pour les supporters des voitures rouges .   non moi , c'est...oh vous savez bien 
*ICI*

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!*


----------



## marcelpahud (1 Mai 2009)

Juste envie de placer cette petite pensée pour un grand homme qui disparaissait il y a 15 ans...

Ayrton, we miss you...

Certes, ça n'engage que moi... mais ce type-là apportait vraiment quelque chose à la F1... même si je ne l'ai pas vraiment vu en direct...


----------



## melaure (2 Mai 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Juste envie de placer cette petite pensée pour un grand homme qui disparaissait il y a 15 ans...
> 
> Ayrton, we miss you...
> 
> Certes, ça n'engage que moi... mais ce type-là apportait vraiment quelque chose à la F1... même si je ne l'ai pas vraiment vu en direct...



Moi si malheureusement. J'habitais dans la banlieue de Londres à cette époque, je l'avais vu sur le BBC ...

Triste journée, et triste Week-End avec Roland Ratzenberger qui se tue aux essais de ce même grand prix ...

Une pensée pour ces deux pilotes.


----------



## doudou83 (2 Mai 2009)

*AYRTON *toujours dans notre coeur  
*ICI*

Petite récap des changements pour 2010 
*ICI


*


----------



## rizoto (2 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *AYRTON *toujours dans notre coeur
> *ICI*
> 
> Petite récap des changements pour 2010
> ...



Interessant, surtout les 4 roues motrices autorises...

Sinon quelqu'un sait quel est l'avantage de gonfler ces pneu au C02?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Interessant, surtout les 4 roues motrices autorises...
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un sait quel est l'avantage de gonfler ces pneu au C02?


Je suppose une histoire de coeff de dilatation inférieur à celui de l'air, ce qui permet un meilleur contrôle de la pression des pneus lorsqu'ils chauffent !


----------



## marcelpahud (2 Mai 2009)

Bah, les 4 roues motrices ça avait déjà été essayé dans les années 70 je crois, sans beaucoup de succès...

Et tout ces systèmes (comme le KERS aux roues avant ou le réglages d'ailerons arrière pendant le tour) pèsent très lourd (relativement au reste de la voiture)... Donc sera-ce un réel avantage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Bah, les 4 roues motrices ça avait déjà été essayé dans les années 70 je crois, sans beaucoup de succès...



Pas que je me souvienne :mouais: Du moins, pas en formule 4x4, on a eu droit à quelques essais en 6x4, mais jamais en 4x4 !

Ferrari





March





Williams


----------



## rizoto (3 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas que je me souvienne :mouais: Du moins, pas en formule 4x4, on a eu droit à quelques essais en 6x4, mais jamais en 4x4 !
> 
> Ferrari
> 
> ...



Il y avait les 6 roues motrices la-dessus? ou juste les 4 quatres de derrière?


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Mai 2009)

Je savais bien que j'avais lu ça quelque part... mais c'était dans les années 60 plutôt que 70 :

*Ferguson P99* (1961) :

Infos 1
Infos 2






*Lotus 63* (1969) :

Infos 1 (Sous : Lotus 63 & Rivals)
Infos 2 (Sous : voitures de compétition)





(source : www.statsf1.com)

Et après ces différentes expériences ratées (y compris celles de Williams et Ferrari citées plus haut, les 4 roues motrices ont été interdites...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y avait les 6 roues motrices la-dessus? ou juste les 4 quatres de derrière?



6x4 signifie 6 roues dont 4 motrices. On a eu aussi eu une fois une Tyrell en 6x2 (6 roues dont deux motrices) :


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2009)

Ah lalaaaa... C'était le bon temps des innovations! 

C'était pas en F1, mais cette Chaparral 2J avec «aspirateur», était mythique. 






Valait mieux ne pas être derrière. 

[YOUTUBE]rWzUsW18k3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hurrican (4 Mai 2009)

sylko a dit:


> Ah lalaaaa... C'était le bon temps des innovations!
> 
> C'était pas en F1, mais cette Chaparral 2J avec «aspirateur», était mythique.
> 
> ...



Cà c'était des jupes ! 
En tout cas, l'idée pour créer une dépression supplémentaire sous la voiture en y aspirant un max d'air, et donc en créant un effet de sol, n'était pas idiote.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2009)

sylko a dit:


> Ah lalaaaa... C'était le bon temps des innovations!
> 
> C'était pas en F1, mais cette Chaparral 2J avec «aspirateur», était mythique.



Ah mais le concept a aussi été adopté en F1 par Brabham !


----------



## Hurrican (4 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah mais le concept a aussi été adopté en F1 par Brabham !


Mouarf z'avez vu la marque des pneus ? 
C'étaient des savonnettes ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Mouarf z'avez vu la marque des pneus ?
> C'étaient des savonnettes ! :rateau:



Les pneus Avon étaient à l'époque une marque connue, une marque anglaise qui n'avait rien à voir avec les produits cosmétiques et savonniers vendus en France en réunions façon Tupperware®&#8482; !

Bien que moins répandus (en France) aujourd'hui,  leur fabricant existe toujours.

Pour en revenir à cette Brabham (à moteur Alfa Romeo), elle fit, entre autres, la saison de F1 1978 aux mains de Niki Lauda !


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour en revenir à cette Brabham (à moteur Alfa Romeo), elle fit, entre autres, la saison de F1 1978 aux mains de Niki Lauda !



Oui mais le modèle "aspirateur" (BT46B) montré ci-dessus ne participa qu'au GP de Suède, remporté haut la main par Lauda. Ensuite, la voiture fut interdite car ne respectant pas le règlement interdisant les éléments mobiles sur la voiture. Lauda conserva néanmoins sa victoire. La BT46A reprit du service la course suivante...

Et la voiture de l'époque était équipée de Good Year (la photo ci-dessus est une photo du modèle de collection dans sa version actuelle) qui équipait toutes les voitures sauf les Ferrari de Villeneuve et Reutemann et la Renault de Jabouille, toutes trois équipées par Michelin.


----------



## sylko (5 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah mais le concept a aussi été adopté en F1 par Brabham !



Juste.  Je ne m'en souvenais plus. Mon cousin Alzheimer, vient me rendre visite de plus en plus souvent 

On devrait créer une encyclopédie


----------



## marcelpahud (5 Mai 2009)

sylko a dit:


> On devrait créer une encyclopédie



Elle existe déjà :

La grande encyclopédie de la Formule 1 

Et sinon l'excellent site StatsF1 est très recommandable !


----------



## doudou83 (6 Mai 2009)

Salut boys & girls 
*programme téloche GP Espagne*

*Les pilotes de retour en europe
*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Pour ceux comme moi qui l'avaient raté :

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RXR9IE93

En espérant que le lien restera valide un moment.

Pour moi, une des meilleures auto-critiques depuis longtemps. Par contre, faudrait que quelqu'un se dévoue pour invalider d'une façon ou d'une autre cet imbécile de Denis Brognard&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour ceux comme moi qui l'avaient raté :
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RXR9IE93
> 
> ...



Ben là, en suivant ton lien, j'ai juste un speech indiquant comment gagner facilement et légalement entre 200 et 500  par jour


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2009)

oui on tombe sur poker machin chose , mais si tu fermes cette fenêtre , la vidéo est en dessous. généralement cette auto critique est toujours bien et j'aime bien Froissard !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Tu connais son blog alors ? J'en avais donné le lien mais c'était passé inaperçu dans la foulée avec l'avis d'Hurrican qui peut pas le blairer&#8230;

Le re-voilà : http://www.bordsdepistes.com/

Et il faut dire à Sylko que dans cette émission on parle du fils de son garagiste en termes élogieux  Sinon, il va rater l'info !


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour ceux comme moi qui l'avaient raté :
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=RXR9IE93
> 
> ...



Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : "Mais brûlez-moi ce Brognard !!!" pas foutu de laisser parler les gens... ben oui, ya un timing à tenir, ma foi si on aborde un sujet de moins, qu'est-ce que ça change ?!?


----------



## sylko (8 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu connais son blog alors ? J'en avais donné le lien mais c'était passé inaperçu dans la foulée avec l'avis d'Hurrican qui peut pas le blairer&#8230;
> 
> Le re-voilà : http://www.bordsdepistes.com/
> 
> Et il faut dire à Sylko que dans cette émission on parle du fils de son garagiste en termes élogieux  Sinon, il va rater l'info !



Merci 

Je ne pense pas pas mieux que Marcel. Quelle tête à claques ce Brognard...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Mai 2009)

j'ai regardé les essais libres d'aujourd'hui. pas mal de nouveautés aéro sur pas mal de voitures , mais alors l'esthétique en prend un sacré coup!!..  !!   j'espère que c'est vraiment efficace


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2009)

Je viens de rentrer de WE et pas un commentaire sur le grand prix ???

J'ai quand même pu le regarder 

Alors déjà je trouve que Ferrari a raison de garder le rouge clown. Entre une énorme erreur d'appréciation aux qualifs, le manque de fiabilité plus le super mauvais calcul en carburant, franchement les pilotes peuvent demander des dédommagement face a cette acharnement de l'équipe à les planter ...

Sinon un grand bravo aux deux grands teams que sont Brawn et RedBull. Les 4 premières places. Et encore sans la chicane mobile qu'a été Massa, Vettel aurait pu faire du gros aujourd'hui.

Jenson et Rubens ont vraiment bien géré leur grand prix. Par contre trois arrêts c'était un de trop pour Rubens qui a raté la victoire. En tout cas Briatore à l'air plus bête à chaque grand prix après ses commentaires sur ces deux là ... 

Alonso a su profiter de la superbe stratégie de l'ingénieur de course de Massa qui lui a offert la 5eme place. Felipe ne méritait pas ce résultat mais son pire ennemi est sûrement quelque part dans son écurie 

Après on récolte les miettes mais pas chez McLaren ni Toyota (bizarre c'est en dents de scie chez eux).

Deux points pour BMW, ça fera un heureux ici 

Mais sinon il ne s'est pas passé grand chose dans ce grand prix, presque pas de dépassement ...


----------



## Chang (11 Mai 2009)

Il y a eu quelques batailles interessantes comme Vettel derriere Massa pour la 4eme place, meme si ce dernier a du laisser passer les voitures sur la fin a cause d'un probleme ...

Ferrari etait attendu pour un meilleur resultat que cela, dixit les pilotes de chez Brawn lors de la conference de presse post-qualification. Ils auraient, corrigez moi si je me trompes, enfin reussi a integrer le KERS sur leur voiture.

J'aime beaucoup ce circuit sinon, de belles courbes, des accelerations sur la longueur et des petites chicanes ... un vrai bonheur a regarder ...


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> *Deux points pour BMW, ça fera un heureux ici*
> Mais sinon il ne s'est pas passé grand chose dans ce grand prix, presque pas de dépassement ...


* YES !!!!!* mais bon.... peut nettement mieux faire ! vivement le GP suivant  l'année dernière beaucoup de journaleux avaient enterré* RUBENS* ! j'suis mort de dire ! il est là le "vieux"     j'suis triste pour *Bourdais *! la saison est mal barrée.....

*ALLEZ BMW!!!!!!!!!!*:love:


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mai 2009)

Bin nan  nan et nan !!!!
*IL FAUT SAUVER LE SOLDAT PIQUET*
Briatore n'a pas eu cette délicatesse envers Trulli (oui,je suis fan aussi de ce pilote ) quand il était chez eux !:hein:


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mai 2009)

ça commence à être chaud pour la saison 2010 !
*2010 sans FERRARI ?*


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> ça commence à être chaud pour la saison 2010 !
> *2010 sans FERRARI ?*



ha finalement des retombées positives !!!   

:rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mai 2009)

C'est la 4è équipe qui veut se retirer après Toyota,Red Bull et Toro Rosso si la FIA ne change pas sa décision sur les budgets de 2010


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

Moi, je dis : "Attendons la date butoir pour savoir qui est "grande gueule", et qui tient parole"


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mai 2009)

oui , tu as raison !    en attendant un article sympa sur le parcours de *Jenson BUTTON *
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> oui , tu as raison !    en attendant un article sympa sur le parcours de *Jenson BUTTON *
> *ICI*



Intéressant. Je suis très heureux de ce qui lui arrive. Pourvu que ça dure


----------



## Baracca (12 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> ha finalement des retombées positives !!!
> 
> :rateau:



Tu en loupe pas une toi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Ouaip.
Va falloir t'habituer :sleep:


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mai 2009)

salut boys & girls !! 
Peut être un p'tit nouveau pour 2010 ?
*ICI*


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> salut boys & girls !!
> Peut être un p'tit nouveau pour 2010 ?
> *ICI*



Un seul ?


----------



## melaure (15 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un seul ?



Avec un budget max de 45 millions, ça peut attirer du monde car les écuries intéressées se diront qu'elles n'ont pas à sortir des sommes folles pour se battre contre les "grands teams".


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> ha finalement des retombées positives !!!
> 
> :rateau:



Au risque de déplaire à certains, que j'aime bien par ailleurs, JE SUIS BIEN D'ACCORD AVEC TOI!
De toute manière, c'est la première fois depuis bien longtemps que j'ai envie de jeter un il sur les courses... Comme quoi, ça a fait du bien ce règlement.


----------



## doudou83 (20 Mai 2009)

*Ferrari* débouté 
*ICI
Monaco et les voitures rouges
ICI
présentation d'une certaine écurie à Monaco.....
ICI
*


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Ferrari* débouté
> *ICI
> Monaco et les voitures rouges
> ICI
> ...



A mon avis ils n'auront pas le courage (pour ne pas employer un autre mot) de se barrer même si le règlement actuel reste en place ...    :rateau:

Et je me demande bien pourquoi cette écurie à un droit de véto. Ca montre encore une fois qu'elle a toujours eu plus de pouvoir en plus d'être favorisée (avec les bonus financiers de la FIA). Finalement, ses titres ne valent pas autant que ceux des autres ...


----------



## Hurrican (21 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et je me demande bien pourquoi cette écurie à un droit de véto.


C'est expliqué. La FIA a fait signer un contrat à Ferrari pour qu'ils soient présents jusqu'en 2012. En échange ils ont eu le droit de véto sur les nouveaux règlements. Moi qui ne suit pas Ferrariste pour un sou, je constate quand même qu'ils n'en ont pas vraiment fait usage jusqu'à présent. Et qu'ils ne le brandissent que contre un règlement qui, si je l'approuve sur le fond (j'avais même émis cette hypothèse l'année dernière rappelez-vous en), est quand même une fois de plus, imposé, dans des délais courts, et sans concertation, ce qui me gène profondément. :hein:
Allez motiver des troupes quand elles savent que l'année suivante, on aura virer 80% du personnel, et que quasiment tout le travail sera mis à la poubelle. Et le KERS ? Qui coûte une fortune. Ils l'ont imposé, et dès l'année prochaine, les budgets vont à coup sûr le condamner. Çà c'est des économies ! 
C'est vraiment le foutoir à la FIA. 
D'un autre côté, ils auraient pu appliquer ce règlement, fixer des plafonds de budget plus hauts pour 2010 (genre 200 ou 300 millions sachant que les grosses équipes ont + de 400 millions de budget), et progressivement les abaisser année après année jusqu'à une limite fixée en concertation avec toutes les écuries. De toute manière, il aurait fallu discuter avant. Et pas mettre tout le monde devant le fait accompli.


----------



## doudou83 (21 Mai 2009)

Quelques news de mon écurie......
*ICI*

*ALLEZ BI M DOUBLE YOU !!!!!!!! *


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Quelques news de mon écurie...



Ah ? C'est toi, le pigeon qui les a racheté ? :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? C'est toi, le pigeon qui les a racheté ? :rateau:



Tu veux parler du pigeon des Fous du volant j'imagine!

Ah! Satanas et Diabolo... toute ma jeunesse!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu veux parler du pigeon des Fous du volant j'imagine!
> 
> Ah! Satanas et Diabolo... toute ma jeunesse!



Tu confonds tout, là, l'âge, sans doute 

Je te rappelle que Satanas et Diabolo n'ont pas "joué" dans une seule série, mais dans deux, et le pigeon, c'était pas dans "Les fous du volant", mais dans "L'escadrille infernale", l'autre série !


----------



## Hurrican (22 Mai 2009)

Ouais, même qu'ils ont eu du mal avec ce satané pigeon. :rateau:
Mais faut avouer, qu'ils avaient de l'imagination pour ce qui des nouvelles techniques de capture en vol. 

Bon, pour en revenir au sujet... 
J'ai suivi les libres. Hamilton pas mal du tout, mais il a cramé un paquet de pneus tendres. Heikki était rapide aussi, les McLaren aiment Monaco. Les Brawn, une fois de plus semblent bien. Comme les Williams. Les Toyota sont en chute libre, et les BMW à la ramasse (en plus les moteurs explosent, pauvre Robert). Chez Renault, Alonso semble confiant, mais je ne pense pas qu'il puisse jouer la victoire cette année. Reste les RedBull et les Ferrari. 
Les RB sont pour la 1ère fois en difficulté. Mais c'était plus des soucis techniques (autour du moteur à priori) qu'autre chose. 
Quant aux rouges, ils ont montré être rapides. Très rapides même. Raikkonen à eu des problèmes de freins dès le début de la 1ère séance, mais ses techniciens ont à priori réglé çà pour la 2ème. Massa a toujours été dans les tous premiers. Kimi aussi mais avec les pneus durs. Il n'a contrairement aux autres, pratiquement pas fait de tours en tendres, et çà pourrait être capital pour la suite. Monaco est un circuit où les tendres seront un gros atout. Et on sait que tous les pilotes disent manquer de ce type de gommes à chaque course. Kimi s'est fait piéger une fois (en Malaysie si je me rappelle bien), et il a donc économisé hier en voyant que sa voiture était bonne. Au contraire de Lewis qui a beaucoup tourné en tendres, et qui je pense, pourrait le payer en course. 
Enfin, rien n'est joué, et entre les Brawn, les Williams, les Ferrari, les RB et même les McLaren, va y avoir de la bagarre demain durant les qualifs (place sur la grille essentielle sur le tourniquet de la principauté).  :love: Et y aura forcément des déçus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et y aura forcément des déçus.



Ben, comme d'hab, à chaque course, il y a un content et 19 déçus


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2009)

Je viens de regarder les qualifs, la dernière minute de Q3, c'était &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; Dantesque ! 

En tout cas, Button Vettel et Barrichelo font vraiment plaisir à voir, et Raikkonen, là il était impressionnant !


----------



## y&b (23 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de regarder les qualifs, la dernière minute de Q3, c'était &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; Dantesque !
> 
> En tout cas, Button Vettel et Barrichelo font vraiment plaisir à voir, et Raikkonen, là il était impressionnant !



Oui, belle séance ! 

Je ne suis pa sun forcené des modifs de réglements, non pas que je sois contre, mais il me semble qu'un peu de stabilité vos mieux que de profonds changements d'une année sur l'autre.

Mais là, je dois bien avouer que cette formule de qualification est bien plus intéressante que les précédente versions, on l'on voyais pas un chat pendant 20 mn.

Et Raikkonen ! Comme l'a dit Moncet :


"Ça il sait s'en occuper, de sa monoplace" !


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Mai 2009)

En effet, excellente cette session de qualif !!
Ça promet du beau spectacle pour demain ça


----------



## doudou83 (23 Mai 2009)

Les 3 *Q*
*ICI*
pour mon écurie fétiche* : no comment *:mouais: !!!!

*ALLEZ ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!* :love:


----------



## Hurrican (23 Mai 2009)

Ouais, celui qui aurait voulu être dans la voiture de mon finlandais favori aujourd'hui, pouvait s'équiper d'une couche culotte triple épaisseur.   Cà c'est de l'attaque ! :love:
Je me suis régalé ! Bravo à Button aussi, qui bien qu'il ait une voiture réellement facile à conduire par rapport à la Ferrari (en tout cas elle en donne l'impression), va quand même chercher une pole supplémentaire.
Et enfin, permettez moi de me moquer un peu... Car lors du 1er GP tout le monde a tapé sur les doigts de Kimi qui s'était mis au tas (je le rappelle il essayait de prendre la 3ème place, et Raikkonen, faut pas lui promettre des points !  ). A en croire certains, c'était une habitude. Alors que les stats prouvent qu'il ne sort pas plus que les autres. D'ailleurs il n'est pas sorti de piste depuis, contrairement à d'autres...  Je ne citerais pas un brésilien dans une voiture rouge, ou un champion du monde britannique dans une voiture grise (je me rappellerais encore longtemps de leurs performances en valse sur le mouillé)... Non, je ne donnerais pas de nom.  
Allez Kimi, demain, tu uses de ton Kers à bon escient, surtout au départ, et tu leur montres ce que c'est de tutoyer le rail. :love:


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Mai 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Allez Kimi, demain, tu uses de ton Kers à bon escient, surtout au départ, et tu leur montres ce que c'est de tutoyer le rail. :love:



Ca fait effectivement plaisir de retrouver un Kimi en grande forme ! Par contre pour le KERS, ça va être chaud... le départ de Monaco est hyper court et le KERS ne fonctionne qu'à partir de 100 km/h, l'avantage sera des plus minimes...

Si Button gagne, je crois que s'en sera fait du championnat... ou presque... Barrichello disposant tout de même de la même voiture...


----------



## Hurrican (24 Mai 2009)

Bah, 3ème, suis un peu déçu, mais décidément les Brawn sont trop faciles. Et Button avec son style fluide, fait vraiment corps avec sa machine. Il se ballade littéralement !
En revanche et tu l'avais bien expliqué, le KERS n'a pas vraiment servi au démarrage. D'un autre côté, Kimi a dit que le côté "places paires" avait été trop glissant, et je veux bien le croire. Il est plutôt dans la catégorie de ceux qui gagnent des places au départ, or là il s'est fait doubler par Rubens.
Enfin, çà bouge. Les Ferrari reviennent à grandes enjambées, les RB marquent le pas, les Renault progressent doucement, les McLaren aussi, les BMW stagnent dans la médiocrité (et les moteurs...  ), et les Toyota plongent. Au moins y a de l'animation ! La seule chose qui change pas, c'est que les Brawn se promènent. Button, champion ? Avec seulement 6 GP, c'est pas encore fait, mais il a fait un sacré pas en avant aujourd'hui !


----------



## melaure (24 Mai 2009)

Pas vu le grand prix, mais bon c'est Monaco, donc un circuit unique qui n'a rien de semblable aux autres. Dans deux semaines ce sera peut-être différent.

Je pense que Vettel va se rattraper. Par contre pour Toyota ...

Allez bravo aux Brawns encore une fois 

Et un point pour la France (bon ok c'est comme l'eurovision, on est loin  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

Tu veux le voir ? je l'ai enregistré sur la TNT (un peu plus de 8 Go quand même), je j'ai regardé hier soir (avantage : on peut zapper les pubs), ça fait sacrément plaisir de voir Button et Barrichelo comme ça, particulièrement après tout ce que les mauvaises langues ont dit sur eux les deux saisons passées ! 

En tout cas, je pense que maintenant, la preuve est faite de ce que je dis depuis tout ce temps : un pilote, quel que soit son talent, s'il n'a pas la voiture qui va bien, rien n'y fait (et alors s'il l'a, lui, et pas les autres &#8230; ) !


----------



## melaure (25 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux le voir ? je l'ai enregistré sur la TNT (un peu plus de 8 Go quand même), je j'ai regardé hier soir (avantage : on peut zapper les pubs), ça fait sacrément plaisir de voir Button et Barrichelo comme ça, particulièrement après tout ce que les mauvaises langues ont dit sur eux les deux saisons passées !
> 
> En tout cas, je pense que maintenant, la preuve est faite de ce que je dis depuis tout ce temps : un pilote, quel que soit son talent, s'il n'a pas la voiture qui va bien, rien n'y fait (et alors s'il l'a, lui, et pas les autres &#8230; ) !



Je suis bien d'accord.

Mais bon je ne vois pas Briatore s'excuser de ses dires 

Sinon les journaux vont un peu vite sur la fin du championnat. C'était Monaco, donc pas du tout une référence des autres GP.

Je suis sur que les RB vont vite revenir, les williams un peu aussi. Et les Ferraris se replacent. Vu leurs moyens, ça montre le bon boulot qu'ont fait les anciennes petites écuries 

C'est quand même dommage que Toyota n'ait pas maintenu le niveau. Après la première ligne d'il y a deux grand prix, ça été la chute, et là deux fois zéro ...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage que Toyota n'ait pas maintenu le niveau. Après la première ligne d'il y a deux grand prix, ça été la chute, et là deux fois zéro ...


Elles sont à priori plus efficaces sur les circuits rapides, mais je pense surtout que les dernières évolutions ont été mauvaises. Un peu comme RB qui ce week-end a eu de nouvelles pièces qui n'ont pas marché. Le manque d'essais privés se fait ressentir à ce niveau. D'un autre côté, on en profite, çà met de la variété ! 
Le championnat n'est pas joué, mais l'avance est telle désormais, qu'il faudrait qu'une écurie devienne imbattable, et que Brawn plonge complètement pour qu'il soient battus en fin de saison. Même en se contentant de places d'honneur, Button et Brawn peuvent terminer 1er. C'est triste pour le championnat en lui-même, mais on se contentera de bagarres à tous les étages, si il y a du spectacle comme ces derniers temps.


----------



## melaure (25 Mai 2009)

Quand tu vois comment Alonso est revenu l'an dernier. Ca aurait été un ou deux grand prix plus tôt, il se battait pour le titre


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Le championnat n'est pas joué, mais l'avance est telle désormais, qu'il faudrait qu'une écurie devienne imbattable, et que Brawn plonge complètement pour qu'il soient battus en fin de saison.



Et encore, il n'est pas dit que Ferrari soit "si revenu" que ça, car l'atypicité de ce circuit jouait pour eux, et non contre eux :

En effet, l'avantage des Braun, et le handicap des écuries comme Ferrari ou McLaren, c'est l'aérodynamique, or, à Monaco, celle ci ne joue qu'un rôle mineur, c'est le comportement "mécanique" de la voiture qui importe, notamment au niveau de la motricité dans les accélérations partant des très basses vitesses, mais revenu sur des circuits plus conventionnels, rien ne dit que leur comportement ait progressé autant que leur résultat d'hier pourrait, au premier abord, le laisser penser. Ça reste une possibilité, mais rien de certain, on en saura plus dans 15 jours sur ce point !


----------



## Hurrican (25 Mai 2009)

Toi tu as écouté les commentateurs de TF1. 
Ils ont oublié qu'à Barcelone, si Ferrari ne s'était pas fourvoyé en Q1 et avait demandé à Kimi de ressortir, les rouges auraient été toutes les deux à l'avant. Si il n'avait pas été trahi par son hydraulique, le finlandais aurait même pu éclairer ce GP d'une remontée qu'il avait bien entamée. Massa y a subi un problème de ravitaillement qui lui a couté très cher puisqu'il a du rouler au ralenti pour finir la course, mais sinon il était 4ème ! 
Bref, les Ferrari étaient performantes en Espagne. Or Barcelone est bien connu pour être le circuit "test" du championnat. Les rouges étaient bel et bien revenus dans les premiers, mais Moncet et Laffite l'ont déjà oublié. Leur grand âge peut être...


----------



## melaure (25 Mai 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Toi tu as écouté les commentateurs de TF1.
> Ils ont oublié qu'à Barcelone, si Ferrari ne s'était pas fourvoyé en Q1 et avait demandé à Kimi de ressortir, les rouges auraient été toutes les deux à l'avant. Si il n'avait pas été trahi par son hydraulique, le finlandais aurait même pu éclairer ce GP d'une remontée qu'il avait bien entamée. Massa y a subi un problème de ravitaillement qui lui a couté très cher puisqu'il a du rouler au ralenti pour finir la course, mais sinon il était 4ème !
> Bref, les Ferrari étaient performantes en Espagne. Or Barcelone est bien connu pour être le circuit "test" du championnat. Les rouges étaient bel et bien revenus dans les premiers, mais Moncet et Laffite l'ont déjà oublié. Leur grand âge peut être...



Tu as raison, en Turquie, on en reviendra à la bonne méthode des gaffes


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Toi tu as écouté les commentateurs de TF1.
> Ils ont oublié qu'à Barcelone, *si* Ferrari ne s'était pas fourvoyé en Q1 et avait demandé à Kimi de ressortir, les rouges auraient été toutes les deux à l'avant. *Si* il n'avait pas été trahi par son hydraulique, le finlandais aurait même pu éclairer ce GP d'une remontée qu'il avait bien entamée. Massa y a subi un problème de ravitaillement qui lui a couté très cher puisqu'il a du rouler au ralenti pour finir la course, mais *sinon* il était 4ème !



Donc, si Massa &#8230;

Ça commence à en faire une tapée, de "si"


----------



## doudou83 (25 Mai 2009)

*Monaco* est vraiment très spectaculaire !  GP pas trop mal (excepté pour les* BMW.*.:hein la couleur rouge revient un peu dans l'actualité . Pour moi coup de chapeau à *Nico Rosberg* . Bonne qualif et bien présent dans la course . Bourdais , oui 1 point !!! et grand bravo pour les* Brawn GP* !  
Quelques chiffres sur ce GP 
*ICI*
Les statégies pour les pneus
*ICI*
Les meilleurs tours
*ICI*
Le débriefing de Motors TV sur le net ce soir
*ICI*

Rendez vous le 7 juin à Istanbul . d'ici là du travail en perspective pour certaines écuries...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Quelqu'un a-t-il la possibilité d'enregistrer même en basse définition l'auto-critique de ce soir ?
J'ai eurosport sans possibilité d'enregistrer, mais en plus, je ne suis pas chez moi ce soir&#8230;

Ça serait sympa.


----------



## Hurrican (25 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, si Massa &#8230;
> 
> Ça commence à en faire une tapée, de "si"



Ce sont les aléas de la course, et ici en plus, quelques faiblesses de fiabilité, problème qui se résoud par le travail. 
Les résultats n'ont pas été à la hauteur à Barcelone, mais question performances, il n'y avait pas de si. Les rouges étaient parmi les plus rapides, et à Monaco, elles ont simplement confirmé, qui plus est, sans remettre le couvert au niveau des pompes à essence, et des qualifs. 
Je ne vois pas comment Felipe et Kimi pourraient être champions avec le retard qu'ils ont accumulé, mais au moins, d'ici quelques week-end, les Brawn auront de la concurrence. Cà mettre un peu de suspens. 

Pour le chat. Moi je ne peux pas, j'ai pas Eurosport à la maison, et mes parents qui eux l'ont, ne sont pas là.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici le podcast de l'émission auto-critiques de lundi : http://video.eurosport.fr/audio.shtml

Audio seulement donc. Des choses intéressantes s'y disent. 1h06 d'écoute. Trouve assez bien sa place dans votre ipod


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

http://www.formula1-game.com/


----------



## Chang (29 Mai 2009)

Si le jeu envoie au moins autant que la version sortie sur PS3, alors ca va faire mal ...


----------



## Hurrican (29 Mai 2009)

Y a pas de version Mac ! 
Et si on doit attendre que Feral le sorte, on y jouera dans 3 ou 4 ans... 
Aspyr ! Y a un marché à prendre ! :love:


----------



## melaure (29 Mai 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Y a pas de version Mac !
> Et si on doit attendre que Feral le sorte, on y jouera dans 3 ou 4 ans...
> Aspyr ! Y a un marché à prendre ! :love:



Ca a encore du mal a rentrer dans les moeurs. Pas plus d'un jeu de f1 tous les 10 ans sur Mac, sinon ils vont être trop gâtés !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Faut toujours que vous soyez mécontents&#8230; 
Le dernier c'était la saison 2006. Ce jeu est attendu depuis longtemps et c'est rare que la saison 2009 sorte l'année donnée.


----------



## Chang (29 Mai 2009)

Si il sort et qu'il est bien, ce sera suffisant ... Si Codemasters n'avait pas rachete les droits, il n'y aurait meme pas  cette attente ...

Et honnetement, avec tous les add-ons que l'on peut trouver en sus a Formula One '99, y'a de quoi s'occuper non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Puisqu'ils te disent que non, t'es chiant à la longue !!!


----------



## doudou83 (29 Mai 2009)

BMW analyse son échec.....
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (30 Mai 2009)

Et si on faisait le GP de France de nouveau au Paul Ricard  ?
*ICI*


----------



## rizoto (31 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Et si on faisait le GP de France de nouveau au Paul Ricard  ?
> *ICI*



Pour y avoir rouler, pas sur qu'il soit fait pour une course de formule 1. Il n'est pas très large.


----------



## doudou83 (31 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais pas en quelle année tu as roulé dessus mais le dernier GP F1 date de 1990 . depuis il a été racheté à la famille Ricard par ce cher Bernie et refait de fond en comble . il est magnifique (j'étais invité pour des essais privés F1) les stands sont très modernes et il a comme le dit l'article ci dessus:il possède l'homologation F1 , donc pas de soucis pour y voir un GP . mais ce cher Bernie le veut il ?


----------



## rizoto (31 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas en quelle année tu as roulé dessus mais le dernier GP F1 date de 1990 . depuis il a été racheté à la famille Ricard par ce cher Bernie et refait de fond en comble . il est magnifique (j'étais invité pour des essais privés F1) les stands sont très modernes et il a comme le dit l'article ci dessus:il possède l'homologation F1 , donc pas de soucis pour y voir un GP . mais ce cher Bernie le veut il ?



Oui c'est sûr. Il est magnifique, il avait l'homologation F1 quand j'y étais. Mais de toute manière, c'est une alternative proposée par des pros... Alors mon impression


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2009)

J'attend le grand prix de Russie, en Sibérie, sur lac glacé, avec pneus cloutés


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> J'attend le grand prix de Russie, en Sibérie, sur lac glacé, avec pneus cloutés



Ben alors, celui qui tombe en panne, il aura intérêt à sortit fissa de sa voiture, parce qu'un moteur de F1, chaud, et à l'arrêt, la glace, elle risque de pas tenir longtemps. Note, pour les arrêts aux stands, ça motivera les mécanos


----------



## doudou83 (1 Juin 2009)

et un candidat de plus pour 2010 !
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juin 2009)

GP d'Istanbul ce week end !  quelques chiffres 
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> GP d'Istanbul ce week end !  quelques chiffres
> *ICI*



Tu as déjà les résultats ? :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juin 2009)

j'aime pas trop la couleur rouge mais je pense que c'est un circuit pour eux nan  ? sinon en scrutant mon marc de café ce matin , il y avait le retour des *BMW* au tout premier plan.....:love:

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> j'aime pas trop la couleur rouge mais je pense que c'est un circuit pour eux nan  ? sinon en scrutant mon marc de café ce matin , il y avait le retour des *BMW* au tout premier plan.....:love:
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!*



Avec un moteur Mercedes alors ?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Juin 2009)

A priori, Mosley est prêt à faire un championnat qu'avec des nouveaux venus !

Franchement, une F1 sans McLaren, Ferrari, et autres BMW, Renault, Toyota, RedBull... :rateau:

Il leur propose de faire leur propre championnat. Ben moi je verrais bien qu'ils le fassent ! Et là, je pense que ce cher Max s'en mordrait les doigts. Il n'aurait plus qu'à aller se faire fesser par de jolies tortionnaires en uniforme de la SS...


----------



## melaure (4 Juin 2009)

Un beau bazard tout ça


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juin 2009)

essais en direct du GP de Turquie sur* eurosport* maintenant et cette aprèm de 13h à 14h pour les qualifs


----------



## Amalcrex (6 Juin 2009)

et pour les belges qui n'ont pas eurosport 
sniiiiiiiiif !!


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2009)

Hé bé c'est plus dur pour Brawn ... On verra avec le carburant définitif tout à l'heure.


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juin 2009)

oui , tu as raison ! voici les temps avant les Q 
*ICI*


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Hé bé c'est plus dur pour Brawn ... On verra avec le carburant définitif tout à l'heure.



Ben avec les 15 premiers en 3/4 de seconde, c'est plutôt serré, et les Brawn, c'est peut-être un peu tôt pour les enterrer, vu l'intox qui règne souvent en essais libres, elles sont à moins de 4/10èmes de la Ferrari de Massa, et devant celle de Raikko quand même, je pense qu'il faudra attendre Q3 pour se faire une première idée significative, et la fin du GP pour s'en faire une définitive


----------



## Amalcrex (6 Juin 2009)

Des toyota aux avant postes et des BMW pas trop loin, à mon avis il  y a de l'intox 
ou alors ils ont vraiment un bon pack aéro 
vivement les qualifs :rateau:


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juin 2009)

les temps !!          
*LÀ*
ça va être chaud demain ! 

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!! ALLEZ ROBERT !!!!* :love:


----------



## Amalcrex (6 Juin 2009)

Belle performance de Vettel !!
Même si je suis toujours pour Jenson :rateau:

Allez brawn !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

Là, caisse queue jeu disais ! il lui fait une belle jambe, à Massa, son meilleur temps des "libres"


----------



## melaure (6 Juin 2009)

Red Bull et Brawn, on revient aux traditionnels de 2009


----------



## doudou83 (6 Juin 2009)

Le poids des voitures 
*LA
*Les qualifs de BMW *(il y a du mieux!)
ICI
*


----------



## Amalcrex (6 Juin 2009)

Alonso a voulu se faire plaisirs en ne mettant pas d'essence 
11kg plus léger que Button !
Je pense que ça doit faire 0.4s au tour environ ça... 
En tout cas j'attends la course avec impatience


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Juin 2009)

Très jolie course de Button 
Dommage pour Vettel, il doit s'en vouloir...
Hamilton toujours aussi décevant


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Hamilton toujours aussi décevant



Décidément, McLaren ça va pas fort... Ils sont vraisemblablement partis dans la mauvaise direction... enfin, année à oublier déjà maintenant, mais ça serait bien qu'ils reviennent plus haut dans le peloton pour se battre pour les podiums...

Magnifique Jenson, toujours aussi souriant après toutes ces victoires, un peu à l'image d'un Federer tout à l'heure à Paris (cocorico !). Dommage que ça plombe un peu le championnat. J'ai juste pas vu la "bourde" de Vettel en début de course... il doit effectivement s'en vouloir...


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2009)

Bravo Jenson, belle victoire encore.

Les Red Bull sont encore bien dans la course et les Toyota vont mieux. BMW améliore et Williams aussi


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Juin 2009)

Vettel est juste sorti large et a dû passer avec 2 roues dans l'herbe, dans le virage avant la série de longs à fond. Donc forcément il n'avait pas l'élan, et Jenson est passé facilement...

Il faudrait que McLaren se magne à améliorer, sinon je devrai enlever ma signature 

Je suis quand même super heureux, moi qui ai toujours été pour Jenson, quand il roulait avec BAR mais qu'il n'avait pas le matériel. J'ai tjs cru en lui


----------



## marcelpahud (7 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Il faudrait que McLaren se magne à améliorer, sinon je devrai enlever ma signature



Bah, vu que Brawn a un moteur Mercedes, ta signature n'a pas trop de souci à se faire


----------



## Amalcrex (7 Juin 2009)

Oui, c'est vrai. C'est déjà pas mal. 
Très fiables, qui plus est, ces moteurs Mercedes !


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai. C'est déjà pas mal.
> Très fiables, qui plus est, ces moteurs Mercedes !



Oui c'est le chassis McLaren qui est à la rue, le moteur est bien lui 

Bon allez un petit coucou à Kimi, qui devait encore être en vacances  Enfin vaut mieux être cool et finir que speed et dans le mur !


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2009)

bon, vous avez tout dit !*  BMW *comme je l'avais vu dans mon marc de café revient  j'ai bien aimé la balade de* Button* ,la jolie place du* Trulli* et de *Rosberg*  je suis triste pour Bourdais (il est vraiment mal barré....:hein
*Quelques chiffres*


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

Pauvre Rubens, Flavio va encore se moquer de lui ... (quoique vu le résultat de Renault ...)


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

> Jenson Button a mené 280 des 404 tours disputés cette année, soit 69,3% du temps passé en tête !


j'adore 

Rubens, il a fait un peu n'importe quoi... qu'il ne s'en prenne qu'à lui même. Bien sûr il a eu un problème mécanique, mais avant cela il avait déjà ruiné toute chance de points


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Rubens, il a fait un peu n'importe quoi... qu'il ne s'en prenne qu'à lui même. Bien sûr il a eu un problème mécanique, mais avant cela il avait déjà ruiné toute chance de points



Bin vi ! mais on ne peut pas être au top tout le temps !:love:


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Juin 2009)

Non, comme BMW :rateau:
Allez courage ils remontent !


----------



## Chang (9 Juin 2009)

Vraiment tres bon GP, de la baston entre Button et Vettel, j'y ai cru pendant quelques tours ... Je persiste dans l'appreciqtion du remaniement des ecuries en tete cette annee ..


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Non, comme BMW :rateau:
> Allez courage ils remontent !



Oui mais vers où ? :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (19 Juin 2009)

Les écuries de la FOTA vont monter un nouveau championnat en 2010 !
Mosley et Ecclestone ne peuvent compter que sur Williams, Force India, et 3 nouvelles écuries.


----------



## Amalcrex (19 Juin 2009)

Mais, jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ?
:rateau:


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Juin 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Mais, jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ?
> :rateau:



Je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'entêtement de Mosley... OK la limitation des coûts est une bonne chose, mais les gros teams n'arriveront jamais à limiter de manière aussi drastique leurs budgets, même sur 2 ans (cf. proposition de Mosley de d'abord passer à 100 avant les 45 millions). Et une F1 à deux vitesses est clairement exclue, ça tuerait tout autant ce sport que de l'amputer de ces écuries vedettes...

Mais il est clair que la F1 manque de teams... 20 voitures c'est assez ridicule quand on pense qu'entre 93 et 86 c'était 13 écuries qui prenaient part aux courses. Bon vous me direz Lola, Forti et Simtek n'étaient pas des foudres de guerre, mais ça pouvait pimenter certaines parties de courses... Surtout que là, même si la F1 continuait sous sa forme actuelle, certains grands constructeurs menacent déjà de partir... ça ferait donc plus grand monde sur le plateau...


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2009)

la F1  ca pollue :rateau:


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> la F1  ca pollue :rateau:



Pas tant que ça en comparaison avec d'autres choses... un vol Paris - New-York en 747 consomme plus de carburant que l'ensemble de la saison de F1 (sans compter les trajets en avion, on est d'accord...)

Mais ça pollue, oui... comme nous tous...


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2009)

Mosley s'énerve


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Juin 2009)

Vettel en pôle et avec la voiture la plus lourde des qualifs... Red Bull semble avoir vraiment pris la bonne direction (nombreuses améliorations aérodynamiques à Silverstone). Ca va être dur pour Button de gagner à domicile...

Ça nous promet une suite de saison assez intéressante sportivement si politiquement elle sera pourrie jusqu'à la moelle...


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juin 2009)

bon ... alors .. une saison passionnante innovante ... mais qui peu à peu va se cacher derriere les gueguerres pour l'an prochain! dingue ce sport tout de meme!les gros perdent , ils s'ennuient alors ils preferent parler d'autre chose histoire d'oublier et de faire oublier leurs gamelles actuelles! ( massa , que jadore! , est 11è! hamilton est 19è! si c'est pas du monde à l'envers ça!)

sinon, vettel en tête, mmm red bull qui marche ... mmm duel newey pour red bull et brawn pour brawn...  brawn grand stratege en course va chercher une solution anti vettel
ça bosse ça bosse!
en tout cas c'est sympa .. et puis vettel sur red bull ou button sur brawn comme champion du monde c'est vraiment cool


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Juin 2009)

Moi ce qui m'impressionne c'est la fiabilité des voitures cette année!
Je me souviens il y a quelques années où, fréquemment, un des 7 premiers devait abandonner en fin de course à cause d'un problème mécanique.
Ici, j'avais l'impression que Vettel avait gagné à la mi course 
En tout cas chapeau à lui 
et *courage JENSON *


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai pas vu le grand prix, mais Vettel ou Button, c'est de toute façon de l'air frais


----------



## doudou83 (23 Juin 2009)

+ 1 !!!         
 je me demandais si le Red Bull était efficace , oui apparemment ! :love:
*BMW* ....:hein: 
*Bourdais.*...:hein:
Ils ont 3 semaines pour travailler !


----------



## melaure (23 Juin 2009)

Je crois que vais encore rater quelques GP avec ces WE chargés ... 

Je suivrais sur le net si la mi-saison est toujours favorable au deux teams favoris.


----------



## doudou83 (1 Juillet 2009)

Ahhhhhhh les rumeurs !!  info , intox ?
*ALONSO*


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ahhhhhhh les rumeurs !!  info , intox ?
> *ALONSO*



Ca va etre sympa l'ambiance entre massa et fernando ...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Juillet 2009)

Ca faisait un moment que je n'était pas passé par là... (mackbook hs après reboot d'une grosse maj apple... puis comme si ce n'était pas assez, clavier du macbook  qui lâche en partie...) entre temps on parle de transfert, de 2 championnats, puis d'un seul, enfin la routine de la F1 circus quoi moi ça me fait marrer... Button va surement devenir Champion cette année c'est beau, et Vettel son concurrent direct, et ça c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle,

Et puis la tout à coup un article  "champion du monde avec une tête de vainqueur" que l'on pourrait mettre ds un autre post du bar... notre ami bernie se lâche et démontre encore que le nivellement par le bas de ce sport auto n'est du que par une seule personne au monde... lui même !

L'article en question

c'est beau c'es bernie c'est showbizz c'est F1, à quand une manche du championnat chez pyongyang ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> c'est beau c'es bernie c'est showbizz c'est F1



Et c'est déjà bu  depuis hier !


----------



## Alex666 (5 Juillet 2009)

Hilarant
[YOUTUBE]fO8TLBn7z1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (5 Juillet 2009)

Donc 2 nazillons aux commandes de la F1 ... ca commence a puer mauvais la quand meme ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Donc 2 nazillons aux commandes de la F1 ... ca commence a puer mauvais la quand meme ...  ...



Dont un un poil gangster, car il y a, semble-t-il, de forte présomptions que la fortune d'Ecclestone ait été construite à partir du butin de l'attaque du train postal Glasgow-Londres qui fit tant couler d'encre en 63 (tapez (sans les crochets mais avec les guillemets) [ecclestone "train postal"] dans Google, pour voir) !


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Donc 2 nazillons aux commandes de la F1 ... *ca commence* a puer mauvais la quand meme ...  ...


Commence ? Moi je trouve que çà fait déjà un moment. 
Quand on voit comment Bernie s'est arrangé pour faire de Schumacher ce qu'il est devenu, comment il a fait changé la réglementation en cours d'année (y a pas l'affaire Michelin me reste en travers de la gorge), pour permettre à Ferrari et Bridgestone de revenir et finalement gagner le championnat alors qu'ils étaient largués, etc...
Et Mosley...   On se demande comment quelqu'un de si peu apprécié réussi à se maintenir à son poste. Manipulations, manipulations...


----------



## doudou83 (7 Juillet 2009)

Les gros bras reviennent ce w-end en Allemagne !
*ICI


*


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juillet 2009)

EXIT notre* Bourdais* national ?  
*ICI*


----------



## Baracca (9 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ahhhhhhh les rumeurs !!  info , intox ?
> *ALONSO*



Pas fan de cette association, mais malheureusement je n'ai pas le choix (comme beaucoup) si cela devait de produire.

Si ça peut servir à la Scuderia, houai mais bon


----------



## marcelpahud (10 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> EXIT notre* Bourdais* national ?
> *ICI*



Faut arrêter avec ça... Bourdais, on dit que c'est son dernier GP depuis sa première course... Ce mec a jamais pu avoir un week-end sans que quelqu'un lui mette la pression de ce côté-là. Après y'en a qui s'étonnent qu'il fasse des bourdes (avec ce nom.... ok je sors...), mais laissez-le faire son boulot et on en recausera à la fin de l'année... Ces dernières courses il était meilleur que Buemi, et dieu sait que j'apprécie notre aiglon national, donc voilà... Bourdais n'est pas fini à mon avis...

Mais je peux me tromper, ça c'est clair.


----------



## doudou83 (10 Juillet 2009)

Je te rassure , moi aussi je voudrai le voir longtemps en F1 ! 

Pour ce w-end il y aura ceci
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juillet 2009)

La série des 3* Q*
*ICI*

Bourdais en fond de grille et les BMW .....
S'il pleut demain , nous aurons du grand spectacle !


----------



## rizoto (11 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> La série des 3* Q*
> *ICI*
> 
> Bourdais en fond de grille et les BMW .....
> S'il pleut demain , nous aurons du grand spectacle !




Tin Bourdais ...

Il y a une rumeur sur l'equipe qui dit que Loeb le remplacerait  :sleep:


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Tin Bourdais ...
> 
> Il y a une rumeur sur l'equipe qui dit que Loeb le remplacerait  :sleep:



La télévision suisse annonçait qu'il serait remplacé par un pilote espagnol dont je n'ai pas retenu le nom et qui arriverait avec un gros sponsor... plus vraisemblable comme rumeur que Loeb...

Par contre, en qualif, magnifique Sutil ! Dans le top 10 et plus rapide que les Ferrari alors qu'il était plus lourd !!


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juillet 2009)

GP d'Allemagne et ses chiffres 
*ICIl*

*BOURDAIS    


*


----------



## Sicilianto (13 Juillet 2009)

J'vais m'incruster dans ce topic, puisque j'adore la F1 & qu'on à l'occasion d'en parler, 
parlons-en ! =D  

Le grand prix d'hier je l'ai trouvé plutôt pas mal, course bien gerée par l'écurie RedBull, mauvaise stratégie des Brawn, bonne affaire pour Massa ( En plus étant fan de lui, je ne peux être que satisfait ! ). 

Je suis un peu dégouté pour Suttil, il faisait une course énorme, et il se fait sortir par Raikkonen. Décidément ces deux là, c'est une histoire d'amour. Après Monaco l'an passé, ils se retrouvent en Allemagne cette année .. 

Niveau BrawnGP, Barrichello s'est montré plutôt mécontent après la course, en déclarant que l'écurie avait tout fait pour le faire perdre. Déjà le coup de la pompe qui fonctionne pas, c'est louche. Mais qu'ils le fassent rentrer avant Button au troisième ravitaillement, on aura compris que le N°1 chez Brawn, c'est pas Barrichello .. =S Le pauvre, il mérite mieux ! 

Sinon j'suis content pour Webber & Vettel.


----------



## melaure (13 Juillet 2009)

Pas vu le GP, mais Red Bull semble vraiment prendre le dessus. Brawn va-t-il réagir ?

Rendez-vous au prochain, que je pourrais peut-être voir


----------



## fanougym (13 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Pas vu le GP, mais Red Bull semble vraiment prendre le dessus. Brawn va-t-il réagir ?
> 
> Rendez-vous au prochain, que je pourrais peut-être voir



Brawn a de gros soucis de pneu ... c'était hallucinant de les voir zigzaguer en plein grand-prix pour faire monter la température !
Les prochaines courses, plus chaudes, devraient leur être plus favorables ...

sinon, je trouve les red bull très homogènes, ..., de quoi faire réfléchir les renault sur leur châssis ... en tout cas, pas de quoi retenir Alonso ...

bourdais, ..., dommage, mais bon, il n'a pas fait de miracles non plus ...

Je suis assez pour un essai de Loeb (surtout parcequ'on se connaît un peu ... passé de gymnaste commun ... d'ailleurs, la photo prouve qu'il n'est pas imbattable, puisque JE l'ai battu il y a fort fort longtemps ... )





Mais bon, on sait bien que ce sont les sponsors qui font (et défont) les pilotes ...


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2009)

Sicilianto a dit:


> J Je suis un peu dégouté pour Suttil, il faisait une course énorme, et il se fait sortir par Raikkonen. Décidément ces deux là, c'est une histoire d'amour. Après Monaco l'an passé, ils se retrouvent en Allemagne cette année ..


Dommage pour Sutil oui. Il faisait une course superbe. 
Quant à dire qu'il se fait sortir par Raikkonen c'est un peu fort. 
Oui à Monaco, Kimi était responsable. Et il est allé s'excuser sans réserves auprès d'Adrian, parce que le finlandais a des défauts, mais il est honnête, et ne rejette jamais la faute sur les autres quand il est coupable.
Là, et les 2 pilotes en conviennent, c'est un incident de course (ce qui me fait admirer Sutil un peu plus, un autre gars honnête, comme Kimi, Button et Webber). Faut pas écouter ce que les commentateurs de TF1 très parti pris, racontent. 
Ce sont deux compétiteurs, et il se retrouvent dans une situation difficile. 
Raikkonen doit faire quoi ? Passer dans l'herbe à l'extérieur ? Freiner pour laisser passer Sutil (alors qu'il est légèrement devant en plus et du bon coté pour le virage suivant) ? 
Sutil doit faire quoi ? Lever le pied pour laisser passer Raikkonen ? 
Non. Ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont voulu abdiquer, et je les en remercie. C'est ces comportements qui nous ont valu les plus belles passes d'armes en F1. Que çà se termine mal pour Adrian est regrettable, mais c'est la course.


----------



## Hurrican (15 Juillet 2009)

Tiens je viens de lire un truc "intéressant".
C'est dans les commentaires de Kimi suite à ce week-end. vers la fin de son interview il y a une petite phrase "innocente" :
_"Je disposerai d'un nouvel aileron arrière qui a très bien fonctionné sur la voiture de Felipe"
_En clair, Felipe a des nouvelles pièces, moi pas encore.
De toute manière, vu les stratégies au niveau ravitaillement depuis le début de l'année, il est clair que Ferrari essaie d'avantager Massa_._ L'année dernière déjà, on avait vu qu'ils essayaient de pousser le brésilien. Mais là, c'est vraiment tôt, surtout qu'aucun des 2 n'a une chance de rattraper Button et/ou Vettel_.
_


----------



## melaure (15 Juillet 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Tiens je viens de lire un truc "intéressant".
> C'est dans les commentaires de Kimi suite à ce week-end. vers la fin de son interview il y a une petite phrase "innocente" :
> _"Je disposerai d'un nouvel aileron arrière qui a très bien fonctionné sur la voiture de Felipe"
> _En clair, Felipe a des nouvelles pièces, moi pas encore.
> ...



Bah si Jean Todt succès à Ecclestone, la FIA continuera à bien soutenir Ferrari comme depuis quelques décennies. Je suis sur que ça ira mieux ...


----------



## Sicilianto (15 Juillet 2009)

@ Hurrican : T'inquiètes pas, je regarde pas sur TF1. Vivant en Belgique, je regarde sur la RTBF, notre commentateur est tout aussi ( voire plus ) compétant que les votres  

Pour Kimi, je dis qu'il sort Suttil, c'est vrai que j'exagère un peu. C'est clair que c'est un fait de course, chacun des deux pilotes veut prendre la meilleure position, ils se touchent .. Tampis ! Mais Suttil mérite clairement mieux que la voiture dont il dispose, c'est un pilote que j'aime bien.

Après pour ce qui est de la place des pilotes chez Ferrari, je crois qu'il est clair que Massa est avantagé. Personnellement, ce n'est pas pour me déplaire, puisqu'il est mon pilote favori ! Chez la Scuderia, on est habitué à avoir un pilote N°1, et un pilote N°2. C'est rare qu'on ait deux pilotes sur un même pied d'égalité, et c'est d'ailleurs valable dans la majorité des écuries. Alonso chez Renault, Hamilton chez McLaren, Bourdais chez ToroRosso. Non j'déconne =D 

Enfin voila, tout ça pour dire que j'ai hate de voir le prochain GP. Confirmation du petit regain de forme des Ferrari ? L'écurie BrawnGP réussira-t-elle à renouer avec le succès ? Barrichello-Button toujours soudés ou pas ? Y'a beaucoup de questions qui se posent


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2009)

Pour Bourdais c'est fini. Il aurait mieux fait de se faire deux titres de plus en Indycart 

Quel dommage en tout cas.

Bon c'est qui le prochain français en F1 ? Avant 10 ans vous pensez ?


----------



## marcelpahud (16 Juillet 2009)

Ça sera en même temps que le deuxième Suisse en F1... avec Grosjean qui pourrait bien remplacer Piquet Jr...

Et dommage pour Bourdais... pas un mauvais pilote, loin de là, mais avec une voiture ne lui convenant pas vraiment, il n'a pas su tirer profit de son expérience. Continuellement sous pression, ça ne doit pas être simple tous les jours... J'espère que la Toro Rosso va s'améliorer car pour l'image des pilotes c'est pas bon... à moins qu'ils n'arrivent à réaliser une performance hors du commun (comme Sutil ce week-end par exemple). Sébastien Bourdais a tué sa carrière en F1 en acceptant de courir avec une petite équipe... J'espère que ça sera pas le cas de Buemi...


----------



## doudou83 (16 Juillet 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> * Sébastien Bourdais* a tué sa carrière en F1 en acceptant de courir avec une petite équipe.....



Certes ! mais avait il d'autre choix ?  
 nous verrons bien pour* Grosjean* et *Renault*; et n'oublions pas* Montagny *resté quelques années comme 3è pilote et sans possibilité d'avoir un baquet de titulaire chez eux !  
Pour en revenir à* Toro Rosso *le big boss roi de la boisson énergétique voulait vendre il n'y a pas longtemps cette écurie et se concentrer sur* Red Bull Renault  *
affaire à suivre


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Certes ! mais avait il d'autre choix ?
> nous verrons bien pour* Grosjean* et *Renault*; et n'oublions pas* Montagny *resté quelques années comme 3è pilote et sans possibilité d'avoir un baquet de titulaire chez eux !
> Pour en revenir à* Toro Rosso *le big boss roi de la boisson énergétique voulait vendre il n'y a pas longtemps cette écurie et se concentrer sur* Red Bull Renault  *
> affaire à suivre



Montagny est catalogué comme pilote d'essai. Il est un peu comme Nicolas Larini, sa seul change de briller est de remplacer un pilote blessé.

Je ne connais pas le potentiel de Grosjean.

Enfin bref, c'est pas encore cette décennie qu'un français va gagner un grand prix ...


----------



## Sicilianto (16 Juillet 2009)

Loeb il va prendre la place de Bourdais & il va finira champion du monde :mouais:
Non j'déconne. Mais bon, vous au mois vous avez eu un pilote en F1. 
Etant belge, je peux vous dire que j'attends encore le pilote belge qui parviendra à faire ses preuves en F1. On a de bons espoirs en GP2, faut voir s'ils confirmeront ..

Après pour Bourdais, c'est dommage mais prévisible. Certes il n'avait pas l'opportunité d'aller dans une écurie de meilleur niveau, mais je crois qu'il aurait du continuer à piloter en Champcar plutôt que de venir en F1 .. Mais il s'est sans doute fait un paquet de thunes à coté de ça  !


----------



## doudou83 (16 Juillet 2009)

Sicilianto a dit:


> . Mais il s'est sans doute fait un paquet de thunes à coté de ça  !



Si tu parles de son passage en F1 ?  pas vraiment ! il gagnait beaucoup plus en champ car !


----------



## Alex666 (16 Juillet 2009)

Todt préssenti pour etre le nouveau boss de la F1, "Mas Moxlaid" vote pour lui...( Ferrari revient parce que la F1 elle a besoin de toi !)
pour l'intérêt de ce sport je préfère un français aux anglais qui ont complètement enlevé la compétition et l'âme de la F1 (on va pas revenir la dessus, c'est l'éternelle discussion) et un type comme Todt devrais tirer tout ce petit monde vers le haut et calmer les désir de championnat bis des top team enfin des down team jveux dire...


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> Todt préssenti pour etre le nouveau boss de la F1, "Mas Moxlaid" vote pour lui...( Ferrari revient parce que la F1 elle a besoin de toi !)
> pour l'intérêt de ce sport je préfère un français aux anglais qui ont complètement enlevé la compétition et l'âme de la F1 (on va pas revenir la dessus, c'est l'éternelle discussion) et un type comme Todt devrais tirer tout ce petit monde vers le haut et calmer les désir de championnat bis des top team enfin des down team jveux dire...



Certes mais il est trop impliqué avec Ferrari. Quand on voit déjà comment la FIA a soutenu financièrement Ferrari pendant toutes ces années (et après on en voit certains qui ne pestent que contre MacLaren), je doute totalement de sa partialité ...

Je préférerais de loin, Ari Vatanen, d'autant plus qu'un oeil extérieur à la F1 serait bienvenu.


----------



## Sicilianto (17 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Si tu parles de son passage en F1 ?  pas vraiment ! il gagnait beaucoup plus en champ car !



Non je parle de sa carrière, de manière générale. Avec ses titres en Champcar & 1an & demi de salaire en F1, à mon avis financièrement il n'est pas à plaindre !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Juillet 2009)

Moi, j'espère que Buemi, très discret et plein d'humilité, ridiculisera le petit espagnol prétentieux qui va prendre la place de Bourdais.
Le problème de Sébastien, c'est qu'il a toujours été trop franc. Et quand on dit ce qu'on pense, surtout devant les journalistes, çà n'est pas bon pour l'image. Je pense que c'est çà que Torro Rosso lui reproche vraiment. Parce que niveau travail et expérience, il apportait beaucoup. Et il a montré qu'il était aussi rapide que Buemi, ses performances ne sont donc pas à mettre en cause.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> il a montré qu'il était aussi rapide que Buemi, ses performances ne sont donc pas à mettre en cause.



Performances ? non, mais il y a aussi un truc qu'une écurie de F1 ne pardonne pas à un pilote, fut-il de grand talent, c'est la scoumoune, et en F1, Bourdais, il n'était pas vraiment chanceux, chaque fois qu'il était vraiment dans le coup, il cassait ou se faisait sortir


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2009)

Oui enfin maintenant c'est trop tard.

Est-ce qu'il y a encore une filière capable de mettre un français en F1 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Oui enfin maintenant c'est trop tard.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a encore une filière capable de mettre un français en F1 ?



Plein ! Il y en a plein, ce qui manque, ce sont les français : les français sont (en principe, à moins d'être expatriés) condamnés au karting jusqu'à 18 ans (et encore, ne peuvent-ils commencer sérieusement avant 16 ans) alors que dans d'autres pays, ils commencent le kart vers 10 ans, et la monoplace vers 15 ou 16 !


----------



## doudou83 (18 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Certes mais il est trop impliqué avec Ferrari. Quand on voit déjà comment la FIA a soutenu financièrement Ferrari pendant toutes ces années (et après on en voit certains qui ne pestent que contre MacLaren), je doute totalement de sa partialité ...
> Je préférerais de loin,* Ari Vatanen,* d'autant plus qu'un oeil extérieur à la F1 serait bienvenu.



+1 
Heuuu   quelques news de mon écurie fétiche un peu discrète cette saison 
*ICI*

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## doudou83 (20 Juillet 2009)

Hello boys & girls !
Quelques news sur le remplacent de Bourdais  :sleep:
*ICI*
*ICI*

et ce week end GP de Hongrie 
*ICI AUSSI*


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2009)

Villeneuve en quête d'un baquet !


----------



## Baracca (23 Juillet 2009)

Il me manquait pas lui, pffff :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Juillet 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> Todt préssenti pour etre le nouveau boss de la F1, "Mas Moxlaid" vote pour lui...( Ferrari revient parce que la F1 elle a besoin de toi !)
> pour l'intérêt de ce sport je préfère un français aux anglais qui ont complètement enlevé la compétition et l'âme de la F1 (on va pas revenir la dessus, c'est l'éternelle discussion) et un type comme Todt devrais tirer tout ce petit monde vers le haut et calmer les désir de championnat bis des top team enfin des down team jveux dire...



Là, pour le coup, je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec toi, un tricheur de plus à la tête de ce sport, c'est des dérapages en cascade à envisager...
Todt a été complice des pires années de ce sport, et il a tout fait pour 'ultra médiatisation à la manière "star ac'" donc je crains qu'il ne devienne le fossoyeur définitif de la discipline...


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Villeneuve en quête d'un baquet !



Pas de problème...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Juillet 2009)

drole de qualif ' aujourd'hui! d'abord drame, accident de massa, crainte pour sa vie .. puis soulagement ... il bouge... puis comédie, fin de séance avec des pilotes qui se demandent entre eux le temps que chacun a fait pour savoir qui est premier etc.
alonso en pole... mais éclipsé par l'accident de massa .. dont les dernieres nouvelles sont pronostic vital pas engagé mais une seconde opération envisagée .. commotion cérébrale due au choc avec une pièce , un ressort de suspension de la brawn gp de barrichello ... un brésilien qui assomme un autre brésilienn .. les brawn qui partent en pièces et semblent perdre tout leur avantage ..
désormais, les red bull sont le pouvoir , ont l'argent pour se développer .. 
les mac laren reviennent .. piquet sur renault est 15èm 
mais au final , c'est alonso sur renault qui fait la pole!
( alonso dont on parle chez ferrari et que renault ne peut retenir qu'avec une excellente voiture!)

vraiment une drole de qualif! 
pas 'd'image de massa cet apres midi mais ce soir il yen a une sur le net tres impressionnant , le casque perforé au point d'impact .. un oeil tuméfié noyé de sang .. et massa avec son casque donc .. vraiment inquiétannt .


----------



## rizoto (26 Juillet 2009)

A noter : 3 moteurs Renault pour les 3 meilleurs temps !


----------



## melaure (26 Juillet 2009)

Comment Renault a bien foutu en l'air la course d'Alonso ... je pense qu'un mécano va avoir chaud ! Enfin de toute façon il avait fait sa pole à vide, il serait vite retombé au classement. D'ailleurs il n'a semé personne au début.

Un GRAND BRAVO à Lewis. Ca fait plaisir de le revoir aux affaires, et avec un bonne voiture, il sait encore gagner ! Sans compter que ce circuit est tout le contraire d'un ligne droite 

Kimi est aussi de retour, par contre derrière plus compliqué.

J'ai l'impression que Brawn est à la rue pour le reste de la saison. Ils auront du mal a garder la tête des classement, mais si Red Bull n'est pas infaillible. A moins que MacLaren et Ferrari retrustent les podiums (ce qui risque d'être la saison 2010/2011).

Les Toyota se sont bien battues, et dommage pour kova que ses ravitaillements soient mal tombés, il pouvait être 3 ou 4ème. BMW est toujours aussi absente alors que Williams se défend bien ...

Un grand prix correct en somme


----------



## House M.D. (26 Juillet 2009)

Il est vrai que le grand prix était plutôt sympathique, un bon retour en force des top teams d'origine.

Renault fidèle à son habitude, à savoir gâcher un grand prix qui pouvait être simple pour eux... Et pour une fois Kimi qui n'a pas la poisse. Reste que j'aimerais mieux voir Hamilton derrière lui que devant.

Pour finir, une pensée pour Massa qui, j'espère, reviendra rapidement sur les circuits.


----------



## melaure (27 Juillet 2009)

Il ne parle pas, mais communique par geste apparemment. Je ne sais pas s'il sera rétabli en 4 semaines, et même si c'est raisonnable de recourir si tôt ...

Le patron de BMW est sacrément déçu, mais il a chaudement félicité McLaren. Très fair-play ce gars ! Bah je doute que BMW laisse son équipe comme ça. Il doivent bosser à fond sur la machine de l'année prochaine, car pour cette année, c'est un peu tard.

Par contre la punition de Renault n'est-elle pas un peu excessive et due au soucis de ces dix derniers jours ?


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Le patron de *BMW* est sacrément déçu, mais il a chaudement félicité McLaren. Très fair-play ce gars ! Bah je doute que BMW laisse son équipe comme ça.* Il doivent bosser à fond sur la machine de l'année prochaine, car pour cette année, c'est un peu tard.*


et oui hélas !!

Pour *Félipe* c'est pas réglé ....
*ICI*


----------



## Baracca (27 Juillet 2009)

Y a de grande chance que la saison soit terminée pour lui


----------



## melaure (27 Juillet 2009)

Le temps de retrouver une bonne vision, c'est sur. C'est qui leur 3ème pilote ?


----------



## Baracca (28 Juillet 2009)

Pour reprendre une bonne vision  , pas sur pour lui que cela ne soit que pour la fin de la saison ! 

Y en a deux 
Mais certains diront, normal avec tout l'argent de la FIA qu'ils empochent, ils ont les moyens eux

Les deux troisième pilote sont:
Marc Géné et Luca Badoer

Mais ces deux pilotes sont plus a leurs yeux des pilotes essayeurs plutôt que des potentiels 3 ème pilote.

Mais du monde dans le milieu de la F1 pense a un autre nom pour prendre (ou reprendre) cette place .... mais avec une chance très infime pour que cette option soit prise au sérieux et a commencé par l'intéressé.


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juillet 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Mais du monde dans le milieu de la F1 pense a un autre nom pour prendre (ou reprendre) cette place .... mais avec une chance très infime pour que cette option soit prise au sérieux et a commencé par l'intéressé.



*ALONSO ?* 
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *ALONSO ?*
> *ICI*



Comme si Renault allait le lâcher !

Non le retour de Bourdais !!!


----------



## Baracca (28 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *ALONSO ?*



NON !
Mais ceci:

-----------

*"Ferrari n'exclut pas Schumi : *« On ne peut pas se prononcer » Stefano Domenicali, team principal de Ferrari, a refusé d'exclure ce lundi la possibilité que Michael Schumacher puisse revenir en Formule 1 pour remplacer Felipe Massa lors des prochains Grands Prix.

_« Ça serait une mauvaise chose de dire oui ou non à ce stade, »_ a déclaré l'Italien au journal _Der Tagesspiegel_.

Avec Ferrari qui a au moins besoin de remplacer Felipe Massa pour plusieurs Grands Prix, la presse italienne a mis la pression ce dimanche sur l'équipe de Maranello pour trouver un remplaçant correct au pilote brésilien.

_« Maintenant, Ferrari a besoin de Schumi, »_ a déclaré la _Gazzetta dello Sport_.

La porte-parole de Michael Schumacher, Sabine Kehm, a insisté sur le fait que l'Allemand ne devrait faire aucune déclaration dans les prochains jours, mais des sources de presse indiquent qu'il n'a personnellement pas exclu de faire un retour temporaire en Formule 1.

_Corriere della Sera_ a cependant noté que Michael Schumacher n'avait pas retrouvé 100 pour cents de sa forme depuis son accident de moto en essais il y a quelques mois. Le septuple champion du monde n'a également pas fait mention de la possibilité quand il a posté un message sur son site officiel souhaitant à Felipe Massa une guérison rapide.

Les autres noms mentionnés pour remplacer le Brésilien sont Nico Hülkenberg, dont sa carrière est dirigée par le manager de Michael Schumacher - Willi Weber - ainsi que Fernando Alonso, Sébastien Bourdais et Nelson Piquet Jr.

Se référant à Marc Gene et Luca Badoer, le directeur de la communication de Ferrari, Luca Colajanni, a déclaré au sujet du remplacement de Felipe Massa : _« Nous avons deux pilotes d'essai. »_

_Corriere dello Sport_ a également mentionné Mirko Bortolotti, le champion en titre de F3 italienne qui a battu le record de la piste de Fiorano en hiver lors d'un test au volant d'une Ferrari.

_« Nous allons décider sans pression. Quand nous prendrons notre décision, ce sera la bonne, »_ a déclaré Luca di Montezemolo, président de Ferrari, qui a rendu visite à Felipe Massa à Budapest ce lundi.

Stefano Domenicali a ajouté : _« Nous allons y penser cette semaine. »_

                                                 Autosport.Be

---------------

ou encore là:
Sur f1.automoto365.com 

----------------------------


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juillet 2009)

il y a *VILLENEUVE* qui cherche une place ...:love:


----------



## Baracca (28 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> il y a *VILLENEUVE* qui cherche une place ...:love:



Bon dieu, qu'il nous lise pas car sinon cela pourrait donner encore plus envie de revenir


----------



## doudou83 (28 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Non le retour de Bourdais !!!



a propos de BOURDAIS


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> a propos de BOURDAIS



C'est sa chance de percer, dans le cas favorable... 
Espérons (pour lui) que ça se passe comme cela!


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> C'est sa chance de percer, dans le cas favorable...
> Espérons (pour lui) que ça se passe comme cela!



Oh oui ! 

En plus comme ça il pourrait confirmer/infirmer son potentiel avec une voiture redevenue très correcte, et ainsi on saura vraiment quel niveau il peut atteindre en F1. 

Je croise les doigts pour lui. Quand à Schumi, qu'il reste à la retraite. Il n'a plus rien à prouver, et ce serait dommage qu'un dernier run se passe moyennement ...


----------



## Baracca (29 Juillet 2009)

Exact pour le retour de schumi:
Si la Team voulait de son retour ainsi que l'intéressé avec cette même monoplace dont il a participé à la conception:

-Si les résultats ne sont pas au rendez vous, ça sera l'occasion pour beaucoup de monde de dire, qu'il s'était arrêté a temps alors que là il n'a plus le niveau.

-Si les résultats sont au rendez-vous cela ridiculiserait les choix de la Scuderia sur les deux pilotes titulaires actuels, et ne rendrait la firme du Cavalino vivable qu'au travers du baron rouge (ce qui a déjà le cas un certain temps).
Sans oublier qu'il se dirait aussi, qu'il peut se débrouiller sans Todt et son ancien directeur technique qu'était Ross Brawn.

Au passage, ayant vu ses derniers essais sur le circuit de Catalunya, tous les chronos de la journée n'étaient pas du tout en faveur de tous les autres pilotes 

Mais je doutes que le principal intéressé est envie de faire quelques tours de piste pour amuser la galerie sans aucun titre au bout !
Même si le spectacle serait surement au rendez-vous , que cela soit pour les spectateurs ou Sponsors, publicitaires, ventes de billets,..... 


Pour validé l'option d'un autre pilote que lui, si Bourdais revenait aux affaires, ça serait uniquement par l'efficacité de son manager.

Ok, Il aurait une voiture qui remonte la pente:

-Si ça marche, on dirait que son ancienne écurie n'était pas à la hauteur de ce talentueux pilote.

-Si ça foire, alors il peut dire adieux au monde automobile, car il aura eu une seconde chance (et du premier choix pour couronner le tout) et là son efficacité a piloter une monoplace sera remis en doutes.


Pour ce qui est Massa, sortie de l'hôpital dans seulement 10 jours, mais qui ne veut pas dire retour dans une monoplace !
Je crains que la fin de saison soit condamne pour lui 


Alonso chez Ferrari:
NON NON NON et NON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors en tant que mécano et encore 

 Pour ce qui est de mon objectivité sur ce conducteur de Clio, il faudra repassé 
C'est pas joli joli mais je peux pas le cadrer :mouais:


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

C'est pour ça que Bourdais, est pas mal. Je reste persuadé qu'il est bien moins mauvais qu'on peut le dire. Si ça marche, il ne fera néanmoins pas d'ombre à Massa et Raïko et pourra retrouver une place dans une écurie plus sérieuse que Torro Rosso. Sinon retour en IndyCar, ou il peut très bien refaire de belles choses


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juillet 2009)

Ahhhh une mauvaise nouvelle !!
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ahhhh une mauvaise nouvelle !!
> *ICI*



Quelque part ce n'est pas étonnant. C'est un grand constructeur et ils sont tellement loin au classement et en course. Ils vivent finalement ce que Peugeot à vécu, un départ intéressant puis une lente agonie. Est-ce qu'ils n'auraient pas mis suffisamment de moyens (comme Peugeot) pour réussir ?


----------



## Alex666 (29 Juillet 2009)

au vu des résultats cela me semble plutôt normal, ensuite leurs excuses "ca coute trop cher et ça pollue..." bon on dira que c'est du politiquement correct hein mais encore une fois la F1 n'en sort pas grandie


----------



## doudou83 (29 Juillet 2009)

quelques news de* FÉLIPE*
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> quelques news de* FÉLIPE*
> *ICI*



Ils lui ont mis une jambe, un bras et un il artificiel. Bientôt le retour de Massa qui valait 3 milliards !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ils lui ont mis une jambe, un bras et un il artificiel. Bientôt le retour de Massa qui valait 3 milliards !



Ben, Massa, je sais pas, mais certains pilotes de F1 (aujourd'hui en retraite) n'avaient pas besoin de tous ces accessoires pour valoir 3 milliards


----------



## Chang (29 Juillet 2009)

Pineze, plus de BMW, mais ca veut dire plus de Doudou ????????? 

- Mac G sera-t-il capable de survivre sans la verve et la passion de notre Kubiciste prefere ? 
- Doudou aura-t-il la force de pointer le bout de son nez sur ce fil sans pour autant avoir une equipe a supporter ? 
- Saura-til nous faire part de son opinion sans regretter les "jours BMW", les annees de folie ? 
- Saura-t-il pecher un nouveau favori sans arriere gout de vinaigre, la passion au bout des levres et la beaute du sport dans ses yeux encore si empreints de ses premiers sursauts motorises ? 

Qui sauraaaaa, qui sauraaaa, qui sauraaaaaaaaaaaa ... (Merci Mike) ... 

A l'heure ou j'ecris ces lignes, je ne sais plus ce que je dis, ... j'ai les boules ...  ...


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

Ils changent d'avis tous les jours, c'est n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Baracca (29 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ils changent d'avis tous les jours, c'est n'importe quoi ...



C'est pas lui mais son Manager principalement (qui au passage essaie de caser d'autres qu'un ancien Champion du monde dans cette monoplace  )
Le staff, ne c'était pas encore avancé, avec cetains oui, d'autres non, d'autres oui, d'autres non,.....

Lui a rien dit, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il reconduira, mais il n'avait pas communiqué sur ce sujet 

Au passage, il fait parti des 3 pilotes de secours du Cavalino,  dont deux qui ne font que des éssais ....


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ils changent d'avis tous les jours, c'est n'importe quoi ...



 excellent on va voir ce qu'il vaut encore 
dommage pour bourdais...


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> C'est pas lui mais son Manager principalement (qui au passage essaie de caser d'autres qu'un ancien Champion du monde dans cette monoplace  )



Quoi c'est Nigel Mansell qui devait revenir ???    :love:

Dégage Schumi ! :rateau:


----------



## Baracca (29 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Quoi c'est Nigel Mansell qui devait revenir ???    :love:



Que t'es c.. 



melaure a dit:


> Dégage Schumi ! :rateau:



Ben non , c'est le contraire et c'est bien officiel 

C'est officiel !


----------



## Alex666 (29 Juillet 2009)

Michael Michael revient car la F1 elle à besoin de toi (sur l'air de jpp reviens Guignol de l'info)

ça me fait plaisir et on verra s'il a encore de beau restes


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2009)

En espérant qu'une Brawn ne perde pas un autre bout quand il la suivra...
Ce serait bête pour quelqu'un qui a pris sa retraite ! :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (29 Juillet 2009)

Aaaaah, le maître de cérémonie est de retour... Ça fait plaisir ! 

Vive le Kaiser !


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> En espérant qu'une Brawn ne perde pas un autre bout quand il la suivra...
> Ce serait bête pour quelqu'un qui a pris sa retraite ! :rateau:



Tactique payante en fait ... éliminer un par un les concurrents ...


----------



## doudou83 (30 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Pineze, plus de BMW, mais ca veut dire plus de Doudou ?????????
> - Mac G sera-t-il capable de survivre sans la verve et la passion de notre Kubiciste prefere ?
> - Doudou aura-t-il la force de pointer le bout de son nez sur ce fil sans pour autant avoir une equipe a supporter ?
> - Saura-til nous faire part de son opinion sans regretter les "jours BMW", les annees de folie ?
> - Saura-t-il pecher un nouveau favori sans arriere gout de vinaigre, la passion au bout des levres et la beaute du sport dans ses yeux encore si empreints de ses premiers sursauts motorises ?



Ahhhh , je te rassure ! je suis un inconditionnel de F1 depuis le jour où j'ai assisté au dernier GP au* Paul Ricard* , j'ai enbrayé ensuite par le 1er GP à *Magny Cours* jusqu'à sa fin en 2008:sleep:
j'ai supporté *Prost , Alesi (et oui !) Mansell *et suis toujours fan de *Trulli.*je n'ai jamais été un supporter des voitures de couleur rouge....
j'aime en général les sports mécaniques ,la F1 en particulier et je serai toujours présent sur le forum pour supporter...... 
Ahhh oui , je suis déçu par l' abandon de BMW :sleep: mais bon, il vont se transcender et peut être inverser la décision ? 
Pour le retour du casque à pointe* : NO COMMENT *

*ALLEZ BMWWWWWW   !!!!!!!* :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ahhhh , je te rassure ! je suis un inconditionnel de F1 depuis le jour où j'ai assisté au dernier GP au* Paul Ricard* , j'ai enbrayé ensuite par le 1er GP à *Magny Cours* jusqu'à sa fin en 2008:sleep:
> j'ai supporté *Prost , Alesi (et oui !) Mansell *et suis toujours fan de *Trulli.*je n'ai jamais été un supporter des voitures de couleur rouge....
> j'aime en général les sports mécaniques ,la F1 en particulier et je serai toujours présent sur le forum pour supporter......
> Ahhh oui , je suis déçu par l' abandon de BMW :sleep: mais bon, il vont se transcender et peut être inverser la décision ?
> ...



La question que tout le monde se pose : y a-t-il un rapport entre le retrait de BMW et ton nouvel avatar ? 





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, Massa, je sais pas, mais certains pilotes de F1 (aujourd'hui en retraite) n'avaient pas besoin de tous ces accessoires pour valoir 3 milliards





Naru Narusegawa a dit:


> Aaaaah, le maître de cérémonie est de retour... Ça fait plaisir !
> 
> Vive le Kaiser !



Bon, alors là, 3 milliards, ça va avoir l'air d'un pourboire, pour le coup 

:rateau:


----------



## Baracca (30 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> j'ai supporté *.... Alesi (et oui !)**.......*je n'ai jamais été un supporter des voitures de couleur rouge....  :love:



Comment t'as fais, supporté Alesi  déjà c'est exploit, mais comme tu aimes la difficulté tu as du bien soutenir les Rosso par défaut a un moment  

Personne n'est pas parfait 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> La question que tout le monde se pose : y a-t-il un rapport entre le retrait de BMW et ton nouvel avatar ?



L'écurie invisible 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors là, 3 milliards, ça va avoir l'air d'un pourboire, pour le coup
> :rateau:


----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2009)

Puisqu'on parle des ancêtres. Voici un grand moment de F1 

[YOUTUBE]JPmZfmplTQY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]00xQNnOu1gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doudou83 (30 Juillet 2009)

excellent Sylko  :love:
@ Pascal : oui ! comment as tu deviné ? :love:
@Baracca : oui, j'adorai* JEANNOT* pour son spectacle même s'il n'a pas trop brillé 
                et oui j'ai supporté les ROSSO avec* BOURDAIS *!!!
IL est trop fort ce doudou !!!!:love:


----------



## PER180H (30 Juillet 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> En espérant qu'une Brawn ne perde pas un autre bout quand il la suivra...
> Ce serait bête pour quelqu'un qui a pris sa retraite ! :rateau:





melaure a dit:


> Tactique payante en fait ... éliminer un par un les concurrents ...



Oui, c'est payant : c'est comme ça qu'on gagne à Mario Kart, non?:rose:


----------



## Baracca (30 Juillet 2009)

Bernie Ecclestone a des doutes quand a un possible retour de Felipe Massa dans une Formule 1 cette saison.

_ « Il est difficile de dire si oui ou non, il sera ne mesure de revenir cette année. Lannée prochaine, je ne sais pas mais je doute que nous puissions le voire cette année.

Ce qui est rassurant cest que son il nest pas trop touché. Pour son remplaçant, je doute que Schumacher revienne.

Il était super bon quand il était au volant et a réussi dexcellentes performance mais il est parti, a pris sa retraire et ne reviendra pas. »


Source: France-F1.net 


_A moins d'un autre retournement de situation (vu que c'est Ferrari qui a souhaité son retour pour remplacer Massa), Berni ne l'a pas vu celle là  
_ 
 _


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> A moins d'un autre retournement de situation (vu que c'est Ferrari qui a souhaité son retour pour remplacer Massa), *Berni ne l'a pas vu celle là*
> _
> _[/COLOR]



Oh, tu sais, Bernie, ce qu'il voit surtout dans la F1, c'est le pognon qu'elle lui rapporte, pour le reste &#8230; Un pilote, une écurie, tout ça &#8230; Ça reste au niveau du détail, et les détails, Bernie, il laisse ça à ses sous-fifres


----------



## Baracca (30 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, Bernie, ce qu'il voit surtout dans la F1, c'est le pognon qu'elle lui rapporte, pour le reste  Un pilote, une écurie, tout ça  Ça reste au niveau du détail, et les détails, Bernie, il laisse ça à ses sous-fifres



Tu parles a un convaincu 

Moins de recettes depuis quelques temps, et cela aurait très bien pu être une idée a lui (ou alors il a fait cela en fonction que l'on ne devine pas) car j'avais déjà lu y a quelques temps que depuis le départ du Kaiser de 20 a 30% de baisse dans les ventes de billets de GP mais aussi dans la vente de produit dérivés du Cavalino


----------



## Amalcrex (31 Juillet 2009)

En tout cas, depuis l'annonce officielle de Schumi sur notre Spa-Francorchamps, les ventes ont eu un ascendance énorme ! Ici on parle de 1 ticket par minute depuis hier :rateau:


----------



## Chang (31 Juillet 2009)

Pour les fans de F1 et de jeux de societe, j'ai trouve en cherchant un petit peu, une version digitale du fameux jeu de plateau Formule Dé. Ca marche sur Mac, c'est assez fidele aux regles de plateau et donc tres agreable a jouer.

Formule Dé


----------



## rizoto (31 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Pour les fans de F1 et de jeux de societe, j'ai trouve en cherchant un petit peu, une version digitale du fameux jeu de plateau Formule Dé. Ca marche sur Mac, c'est assez fidele aux regles de plateau et donc tres agreable a jouer.
> 
> Formule Dé



Je l'avais essaye, il fonctionne pas trop mal. Mais l'iA est nul. Faudrait se faire des parties online !

EDIT : d'ailleurs, j'ai ouvert un fil pour les adaptations de jeux de plateaux sur mac ici


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Je l'avais essaye, il fonctionne pas trop mal. Mais l'iA est nul. Faudrait se faire des parties online !
> 
> EDIT : d'ailleurs, j'ai ouvert un fil pour les adaptations de jeux de plateaux sur mac ici



J'y avais joué en jeu de plateau. Un gars m'avait fait découvrir ça. J'ai fait le doublé à la première partie. On a plus jamais rejoué ...


----------



## Amalcrex (3 Août 2009)

Ouf, Massa va déjà beaucoup mieux par contre Williams ne veut pas que Schumi fasse un test en essais privés. Ce que je trouve logique, tout le monde doit être à égalité...
Vivement ce grand-prix de Valence quand même 

Podium 2008 :
1. F. Massa
2. L. Hamilton
3. R. Kubica

A mon avis, il sera bien différent cette année, à part peut-être Hamilton qui commence à avoir une bonne voiture


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ouf, Massa va déjà beaucoup mieux par contre Williams ne veut pas que Schumi fasse un test en essais privés. Ce que je trouve logique, tout le monde doit être à égalité...
> Vivement ce grand-prix de Valence quand même
> 
> Podium 2008 :
> ...



Oui Massa est vivant, on l'a vu jouer au golf avec Elvis ...    

Mais non, c'est une bonne nouvelle mais qui ne donne pas la durée de son indisponibilité. Michael pourrait vite le dépasser au classement mondial s'il reste absent trop longtemps


----------



## Amalcrex (3 Août 2009)

Pour le moment, on ne parle que de Valence et de Spa mais c'est sûr que fin août il ne sera probablement pas encore assez remis pour disputer un grand-prix de F1!
W & S


----------



## Baracca (3 Août 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Pour le moment, on ne parle que de Valence et de Spa mais c'est sûr que fin août il ne sera probablement pas encore assez remis pour disputer un grand-prix de F1!
> W & S



Et tu penses pas qu'ils vont pousser le bouchon jusqu'a Monza


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Et tu penses pas qu'ils vont pousser le bouchon jusqu'a Monza



Si les FIAT Ferrari ne vont pas mieux qu'en début de saison, "le bouchon", ça risque d'être le mot juste


----------



## Baracca (4 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si les FIAT Ferrari ne vont pas mieux qu'en début de saison, "le bouchon", ça risque d'être le mot juste



T'inquiète, dans le Rouge le millésimé ne déçoit Jamais


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Août 2009)

Wow !! Piquet se lâche. Ça vaut le coup d'être lu !
Et il conclut avec ça :



> Je toujours cru qu'avoir un manager était former une équipe. Un manager est supposé vous encourager et vous soutenir. Dans mon cas, c'était le contraire. Flavio Briatore a été mon bourreau




Enfin, avec son salaire je veux bien passer 2 années pénibles, en plus le plaisir de pouvoir conduire une F1


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Wow !! Piquet se lâche. Ça vaut le coup d'être lu !
> Et il conclut avec ça :
> 
> 
> ...



Ce qui ne t'arrivera jamais parce que tu penses au salaire. La F1 est avant tout une affaire de passion, pas de prix, même si l'argent y est le nerf de la guerre.

Quant au cas de Nelson junior... ça me fait un peu rire, connaissant bien la carrière de son papa qui n'a pas été un long fleuve contractuel tranquille, surtout chez Williams.

N'est-ce pas à Franck Williams qu'on prête cette phrase : "La pièce que l'on change le plus facilement dans une voiture c'est le pilote".

Briatore est connu depuis des années pour être un patron impitoyable, comme tous les boss de la F1. S'il voulait être bordé avant de monter dans son baquet, il fallait courir pour le regretté Guy Ligier... et encore.

Avoir sa chance en F1, c'est pouvoir monter dans une voiture. Le reste c'est pour ta pomme. Les Schumacher, Alonso, Hamilton, et même papa Piquet, ont du s'imposer en jouant des coudes, des coups de volants, et des dépassements tordus, comme tous les champions avant eux, et pas en pleurant dans la presse.

La concurrence à traitement égale avec un pilote titré ? T'as vu jouer ça où ? Pas en F1, jamais, de tout temps. Tu te dépasses, tu le dépasses, même avec une charrette, ou tu te casses. Ou t'as du talent et ça se voit rapidement, ou tu n'es bon qu'à faire des tours de manège payés par papa et maman.


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Août 2009)

C'était pour plaisanter, l'histoire de salaire... Si ça tombe il gagne moins qu'en GP2!
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, il a déjà beaucoup de chance d'être en F1, alors qu'il n'aille pas se plaindre :rateau: Il faut se créer une place dans les meneurs, et c'est sûr que c'est pas évident. J'en sais un petit quelque chose, je roule moi-même depuis des années en course.
En se mettant à la place de Briatore, on comprend facilement sa position. Si il a 50% de ses pilotes qui ne conviennent pas, qu'il change !
Maintenant, aller lâcher tout ça à la presse, quel est son avantage ? A part de griller définitivement son baquet chez Renault :mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2009)

Ah! Ok. Pas compris dans ce sens, désolé, j'espère que je ne t'ai pas froissé. Je venais de lire des trucs ailleurs sur les 3,5 millions  par course que touchera Schumacher et ça m'a un peu peiné.

La F1 je suis ça depuis tout gosse, à une époque où une saison ne finissait pas sans mort. J'ai vu partir Peterson, Depailler, Villeneuve, Pironi, Ratzenberger, Senna, etc... plus tous ceux qui s'en sont tirés par miracle et souvent non sans domages. Alors qu'un type demande 3,5 millions pour risquer sa peau alors que rien ne l'y oblige vraiment, ça ne me choque pas du moment que quelqu'un est près à les lui verser.

C'est vrai qu'il y aura toujours une différence énorme entre les pilotes "stars" et ceux qui doivent payer pour obtenir un baquet, mais je ne connais pas d'autre compétition dont un champion du monde ait été sacré à titre postume (J. Rindt - 1970). En moto peut-être...

Même si on n'est plus aux temps héroïques, si la sécurité a fait d'énormes progrès, la mort rode toujours dans les padocs. Massa l'a vue de près l'autre jour et je ne pense pas qu'il sera le même pilote après ça.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> ... Maintenant, aller lâcher tout ça à la presse, quel est son avantage ? A part de griller définitivement son baquet chez Renault :mouais:...


Je crois que c'est déjà fait non ? 
Bon, Bourdais étant out, peut être que Grosjean sera notre représentant national à Valence ? 
Sachant que je ne regarderais surement pas ce GP, ce circuit étant d'un ennui à faire peur. C'est pas là-bas qu'on a vu, et qu'on verra, des dépassements (à part au départ et dans les stands... waouh) ! Merci M. Ecclestone pour le choix de ce circuit. On pourra y chanter Bézu. A, à, à la queue leu leu...


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2009)

C'est ce qu'ils ont dit aux infos, Sébastien Grosjean, sur itélé. Mais bon les infos de la télé ...

Sinon l'attitude de Briatore est fidèle a ce qu'il est, il changera pas 

On verra sa tête quand Renault lui dira : "Désolé mon petit gars, mais les 10 points de ton équipe , ça pèse pas lourd, on vous lâche et on ne fourni plus que Red Bull (ou plus personne)".


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Août 2009)

Oui, c'était déjà fait, mais si il avait à revenir plus tard dans sa carrière chez Renault, ça semble être difficile maintenant. Briatore se souviendra de ça, et c'est pas top pour leur entente.

Moonwalker >> Non pas du tout ne t'inquiètes pas, j'ai juste été surpris d'une réponse si vive, alors que je ne pensais pas avoir dit quelque chose d'énorme 
Moi aussi je suis la F1 depuis que je suis gosse, mais la différence c'est que je le suis toujours  Donc j'ai probablement moins de recul. 
C'est sûr que les très forts, on va les chercher et on les paie très très bien, et les moins bons (je dis moins bons, parce qu'atterrir en F1 c'est qu'on a déjà un très bon niveau!) ont plus de mal, et doivent parfois se mordre les doigts et/ou retrousser leurs manches pour grappiller les quelques points qui les feront rester dans l'équipe. Ce qu'apparemment, Piquet Jr n'a pas fait cette saison.


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ce qu'apparemment, Piquet Jr n'a pas fait cette saison.



Oui enfin dire qu'il est nul, alors que le soit disant meilleur pilote du plateau n'a que 11 points. Si vraiment la voiture était bonne Alonso n'aurait pas aussi peu de point. Il y a certes une différence de niveau entre les deux, mais pas aussi importante que ça, mais suffisante pour que Piquet ne marque pas. C'est beaucoup plus serré entre les équipes cette année.


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Août 2009)

Ah oui ça c'est sûr, il est pas nul. Mais le comparer à Alonso évidemment il est moins bon. Et comme tu le dis ils ne sont pas avantagés par la voiture...


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ah oui ça c'est sûr, il est pas nul. Mais le comparer à Alonso évidemment il est moins bon. Et comme tu le dis ils ne sont pas avantagés par la voiture...



Enfin bon, ça donne sa chance à un français du coup ... mais commencer sur une voiture à peine compétitive (il ne faut pas oublier qu'Alonso fait de bonnes qualifs parce qu'il roule à vide et qu'en début de course il doit ravitailler rapidement, et se retrouve vite loin), ça ne risque pas de faire une nouvelle histoire à la Bourdais ?


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Août 2009)

A voir, ça change tellement vite en F1 
En plus d'avoir le talent, l'expérience et la condition physique, il faut être au bon moment au bon endroit (dans le bon baquet)


----------



## doudou83 (5 Août 2009)

je croise les doigts pour le franco suisse *GROSJEAN *!!!!!!
 une petite news sur le retour de* FELIPE *au pays (regardez la photo , il a bien morflé le pauvre !)
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2009)

Et williams qui cherche des poux à schumi. Enfin je pense pas qu'il ait vraiment besoin d'essai, ça ne s'oublie pas 7 titres


----------



## y&b (5 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et williams qui cherche des poux à schumi. Enfin je pense pas qu'il ait vraiment besoin d'essai, ça ne s'oublie pas 7 titres



Et y a pas  qu'eux, les deux écurie Red Bull on fait de même et c'est de bonne guerre.


Y a pas de raison qu'on autorise un septuple champion du monde à faire des essais, alors qu'on n'a pas autorisé un débutant à le faire ...


----------



## Amalcrex (5 Août 2009)

Ce qu'il voulait le plus, à mon avis, c'était entraîner son cou. Car là, aucun autre exercice ne peut exercer ces muscles. Quand je roule en kart, j'ai la même chose si j'arrête quelques semaines! J'imagine qu'en F1 ça doit être pas mal non plus, avec tous les G...


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Ce qu'il voulait le plus, à mon avis, c'était entraîner son cou. Car là, aucun autre exercice ne peut exercer ces muscles. Quand je roule en kart, j'ai la même chose si j'arrête quelques semaines! J'imagine qu'en F1 ça doit être pas mal non plus, avec tous les G...



Il peut donc faire du kart. Sinon une centrifugeuse comme les pilotes de chasse


----------



## Grobaouche (5 Août 2009)

Sept titres ça s'oublie pas mais le vélo quand t'en fais pas quelques années t'as les mollets qui te disent "Merde" à la première côte !

Donc là schumi il va lui falloir un peu de temps pour se remettre dans le bain car il a plus trop le physique, et surtout il connaît pas du tout la voiture, vu qu'avant les ingénieurs lui en faisant une sur mesure et qu'en plus il participait à la conception technique.

Comme exemple on peut citer Nigel Mansell qui avait tenté un come back en 1995 ou 1996 et ben ça avait pas très bien marché pour les mêmes raisons... Mais bon Schumacher c'est un autre bonhomme aussi, on est jamais à l'abris d'une (bonne) surprise avec ce mec


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> S
> 
> Comme exemple on peut citer Nigel Mansell qui avait tenté un come back en 1995 ou 1996 et ben ça avait pas très bien marché pour les mêmes raisons... Mais bon Schumacher c'est un autre bonhomme aussi, on est jamais à l'abris d'une (bonne) surprise avec ce mec



N'importe quoi, Nigell c'est parce qu'il avait bouffé un peu trop de panse de brebis farçie avc des frittes !!! Il ne rentrait pas dans le cockpit !

C'est pas le cas de Michael, qui lui a continué à faire du sport sérieusement et intensément. Je me fais pas de soucis. Je pense qu'il est plus fiable que la voiture elle-même


----------



## Amalcrex (5 Août 2009)

Par contre son cou n'a pas l'air en forme, il s'est taulé en moto et ça le tracasse pour le GP!
Il a qu'à refaire le championnat du monde de karting, c'est vrai ça  ça fera du spectacle aussi!


----------



## Grobaouche (5 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> N'importe quoi, Nigell c'est parce qu'il avait bouffé un peu trop de panse de brebis farçie avc des frittes !!! Il ne rentrait pas dans le cockpit !
> 
> C'est pas le cas de Michael, qui lui a continué à faire du sport sérieusement et intensément. Je me fais pas de soucis. Je pense qu'il est plus fiable que la voiture elle-même



Oui c'est vrai qu'il avait pris du bide le petiot mais y avait pas que ça, une fois qu'il lui avait fait son cockpit spécial poignées d'amour il a pas fait grand chose.

Et schumi à pris du bide aussi 

Pis effectivement il est toujours en train de se remettre de son accident de moto.


----------



## doudou83 (5 Août 2009)

le baron rouge a déjà perdu 3 kg !
*ICI*
effectivement le cou inquiète 
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> le baron rouge a déjà perdu 3 kg !
> *ICI*
> effectivement le cou inquiète
> *ICI*



Il font monter la sauce pour le suspens !


----------



## Baracca (5 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Il font monter la sauce pour le suspens !



+1 

Et croisons les doigts pour que la mayonnaise prenne 
Enfin ceux qui le soutiennent 
Pour les autres serrez vous la ceinture pendant le GP et manger sans sauces, ça fait du bien pour le bide, moins d'aigreurs d'estomac


----------



## Grobaouche (6 Août 2009)

Aie Aie des doutes sont émis sur le retour de schumi à cause de son cou !

http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/090805151135.shtml


----------



## melaure (6 Août 2009)

Sur le même les news pour Sauber ne sont pas bonnes ...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Août 2009)

*Bernie *:style: veut des montagnes de billets pour le prochain GP ! alors juste une amende pour *Renault* plutôt qu'une exclusion ? a suivre ..
*ICI*


----------



## y&b (8 Août 2009)

Ce serait donc la loi du fric qui regnerait dans cette discipline ?


Etrange ...


----------



## Baracca (8 Août 2009)

y&b a dit:


> Ce serait donc la loi du fric qui regnerait dans cette discipline ?
> 
> 
> Etrange ...



Comme partout sans exception


----------



## Keisar (8 Août 2009)

Dans tous les cas ils la méritent leur sanction, c'est vrai que si elle était financière ça éviterais la déception chez les espagnols de ne pas voir leur champion a domicile (surtout pour ceux qui ont acheté les places...), et aussi ça ne tacherais pas un peu plus la F1.

De toute façon on été tranquille pendant  que tout le monde avait les yeux rivé sur la bagarre FIA-FOTA, mais maintenant que c'est fini nous avons le grand retour des sanctions juste et pas juste....


----------



## marcelpahud (11 Août 2009)

Finalement le Cordonnier ne reviendra pas.... trop mal au cou... pfff... quel coup de pub... :rateau:

Allez, moi je lance une rumeur :

Et si Bourdais remplaçait Massa... il est pas mal placé non ? Il a le même manager que Felipe et il conduisait, il y a pas encore si longtemps, une F1 avec un moteur Ferrari... sans KERS certes, mais tout de même. Gene et Badoer n'ont pas conduit la F60 depuis un moment...

Ca serait pas sympa ça ? Ça donnerait l'occasion à Bourdais de montrer qu'il sait conduire une voiture... ou pas...


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2009)

Ben non c'est l'essayeur. Aura-t-il autant de succès que Nicolas Larini ...


----------



## marcelpahud (11 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ben non c'est l'essayeur. Aura-t-il autant de succès que Nicola Larini ...



Larini ? Un podium à Imola en 1994... GP où meurt Senna qu'il avait sorti au grand prix du Pacifique quelques semaines plus tôt...

Badoer a déjà couru en GP entre 1993 et 1999 par "à-coups" pour des grandes écuries comme Lola (1993), Forti (1996) et Minardi (1995 puis 1999, coéquipier de Gene d'ailleurs...).

Son meilleur classement est une septième place au GP de St-Marin 1993... Bourdais a fait mieux quand même 

Mais bon, Badoer est un très bon pilote d'essais et ça fait longtemps qu'il use ses fonds de combinaisons dans la Ferrari, il mérite plus qu'aucun autre d'avoir à nouveau une chance.


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Larini ? Un podium à Imola en 1994... GP où meurt Senna qu'il avait sorti au grand prix du Pacifique quelques semaines plus tôt...
> 
> Badoer a déjà couru en GP entre 1993 et 1999 par "à-coups" pour des grandes écuries comme Lola (1993), Forti (1996) et Minardi (1995 puis 1999, coéquipier de Gene d'ailleurs...).
> 
> ...



Justement Larini lui avais peu couru, mais fait beaucoup d'essais, et hop, remplaçant une fois d'Alesi et deuxième derrière Schumi à Imola 94. C'est quand même un sacré coup ! Peut-être un gars qui avait du talent mais pas de sponsors ...


----------



## Baracca (11 Août 2009)

Un tout nouveau casque spécialement conçu pour le Kaiser (renfort en titane) et il ne va pas l'utiliser


----------



## doudou83 (15 Août 2009)

La grande classe de Toro Rosso .....
*ICI*


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2009)

Lewis Hamilton se tâte, il envisage de changer de voiture pour le prochain grand prix !


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2009)

On voit bien que maintenant les pilotes roulent couchés sur le dos. Pas étonnant que certains s'endorment ...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Août 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> La grande classe de Toro Rosso .....
> *ICI*



Dans le même temps, il pilotait par SMS... donc...


----------



## doudou83 (17 Août 2009)

Holaaalaaaa paaaaas biennnnnnn !!!!!!


----------



## doudou83 (17 Août 2009)

*Alonso* aura son GP !
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Alonso* aura son GP !
> *ICI*



Un petit chèque à Bernie et hop !


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2009)

C'est officiel. Le petit-fils de mon voisin est en Formule 1


----------



## doudou83 (18 Août 2009)

C'est top !!    souhaitons lui bonne et* LONGUE* route ..!


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> C'est top !!    souhaitons lui bonne et* LONGUE* route ..!



Va falloir qu'il pédale fort avec son mulet 

Ou faire comme Alonso, se qualifier à vide et finir loin


----------



## doudou83 (19 Août 2009)

tout sur le petit fils du voisin de Sylco et parait il petit cousin du fils de son garagiste !
*ICI*

C'est chaud pour *Kovalainen *
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> C'est top !!    souhaitons lui bonne et* LONGUE* route ..!



Une demi-saison c'est déjà pas mal pour montrer son talent. 

Sinon en effet Kova pourrait laisser une place ... il va falloir finir les courses pour lui !


----------



## doudou83 (20 Août 2009)

Ce week end, GP d'Europe !!   
*QUELQUES DONNÉES*


----------



## Php21 (21 Août 2009)

Vivement 13h00 et la retransmission sur Eurosport.
(séance 1 en differée et 2 en direct)


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2009)

Hé bien voila de belles qualifs. Lewis a été nickel  Et Kova a suivi, il a même raté la pole dans le dernier virage. Les brawn sont pas loin.

Ca en fait des moteurs mercedes devant, espérons que ça finira comme ça demain.

Vettel est aussi dans le coup. Ca va être chaud.

Et Grosjean commence mieux que Badoer, je doute que ce dernier soit encore là au prochain grand prix. Ils auraient du prendre Bourdais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

puree badoer dernier des qualif,

je pige pas, il est pilote d'essai depuis plus de 10 ans chez ferrari, il a deja roule avec toutes les monoplaces en essai

il est si mauvais que ca en conditions reelles ??????


----------



## Grobaouche (22 Août 2009)

Pis bien dernier... A 2 secondes de celui de devant !

EN même temps les écuries n'ayant plus droit aux essais privés il a pas du beaucoup rouler avec la nouvelle voiture et je sais pas s'il connaît bien ce circuit...

Bref je pense qu'il y a d'autres facteurs.


----------



## doudou83 (22 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> puree badoer dernier des qualif,
> 
> je pige pas, il est pilote d'essai depuis plus de 10 ans chez ferrari, il a deja roule avec toutes les monoplaces en essai
> 
> *il est si mauvais que ca en conditions reelles *??????



c'est pas vraiment pareil !  pour moi, c'est une grosse erreur de choix de Ferrari ! je dirais : carton *rouge* !:love: *Grosjean* à suivre dans la meute et bravo a* lewis* tip top


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> il est si mauvais que ca en conditions reelles ??????


Il a conduit les voitures en essais privés, quand l'un ou l'autre titulaire avait affaire ailleurs, *mais ça fait des années qu'il est en manque de compétition*, contrairement à Grosjean, et croyez moi, ça fait une différence énorme ! Mieux aurait valu pour lui courir dans d'autres formules, on ne garde pas la main rien qu'en conduisant, ça ne suffit pas !


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2009)

Oui, ils auraient pu prendre un tas de pilotes ayant de l'expérience ET de la compétition dans les pattes (Bourdais ?), plutôt que Badoer. Il n'a plus ce qu'il faut pour suivre les autres. Il est tout de même à 3 secondes de Kimi ! La Scuderia a de sérieux problème de stratégie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Oui, ils auraient pu prendre un tas de pilotes ayant de l'expérience ET de la compétition dans les pattes (Bourdais ?), plutôt que Badoer. Il n'a plus ce qu'il faut pour suivre les autres. Il est tout de même à 3 secondes de Kimi ! La Scuderia a de sérieux problème de stratégie.



Tout dépend de combien de temps il lui faudra pour prendre ses marques, et il ne faut pas oublier non plus qu'il coure sur un circuit ou il met les pneus pour la première fois, il doit reprendre le rythme et en plus, apprendre le circuit, là, je pense que c'est un peu tôt pour émettre un jugement définitif, et la comparaison avec Grosjean ne tient pas, lui, il a déjà couru ici, même si ça n'était pas en F1 !


----------



## Grobaouche (23 Août 2009)

De plus c'est plus un choix de Montezemolo qui est très pro-italie que de Ferrari...

Quand schumi c'était pété les jambes il y a quelques temps de cela Jean Todt avait préféré Mika Salo à Badoer...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2009)

En tout cas, Rubinho, ceux qui voulaient le mettre en retraite anticipée &#8230;


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2009)

C'est clair.

Tant mieux pour lui, ceci dit je en suis pas d'accord avec la plupart des commentateurs. Sans la faute de McLaren,il n'aurait pas doublé Hamilton en piste. Pas sur ce circuit.

Mais bon la chance ça compte en F1. De toute façon ce sont les deux écuries Mercedes qui en repartent gagnant avec beaucoup de points à la clé.  Et un petit point pour BMW 

Dommage pour Button par contre.


----------



## Grobaouche (23 Août 2009)

Le français Grosjean s'est bien débrouillé aussi, malgré son accrochage du début de course, c'est encourageant


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Sans la faute de McLaren,il n'aurait pas doublé Hamilton en piste. Pas sur ce circuit.



Exact, c'est dans les stands qu'il l'aurait doublé, mais au lieu de passer en tête avec une confortable avance, il serait ressorti juste deux ou trois secondes devant lui, Hamilton, avec l'incident, a perdu environ 4 à 5 secondes de plus que prévu (arrêt de 13 secondes au lieu des 8 à 9 prévues), et la fin du grand prix aurait pu en être totalement changée, bien que, sans faute de sa part, ni "fait de course", la difficulté pour Hamilton pour le doubler aurait été presque aussi grande (un peu moins en raison de KERS, mais pas beaucoup) !

Quant à Grosjean, réaliser un "meilleur tout en course" meilleur que celui d'Alonso pour sa première sortie, il a du potentiel, c'est sûr, le rooky, faudra compter avec lui à l'avenir, s'il continue dans cette voie !


----------



## doudou83 (23 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> * Et un petit point pour BMW*


Et oui !!!!!!! bravo au grand* ROBERT !!!* 
dommage pour* LEWIS*  
Moi j'aime bien aussi* Nico ROSBERG *! il ira loin je pense 
Évidemment coup de chapeau au " vieux "


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2009)

Oui, bravo à Rubens, il a fait la course qu'il fallait faire.
L'erreur de McLaren a eu des conséquences bien sûr, mais le brésilien serait reparti devant de toute manière, et en dehors d'arriver à pousser le pilote de la Brawn à la faute, Lewis n'aurait rien pu faire, sur ce circuit où on ne double pas. Combien de dépassements en piste avez vous vu en dehors du départ ?
Décidément ce circuit me sors par les yeux. Une "lubie" de Bernie, une de plus, mais que ce circuit est ennuyeux... (en plus d'être dangereux, si un élément casse ou que le pilote fait  une erreur dans l'enchainement de S à grande vitesse, c'est mur en béton, et les autres arrivent à grande vitesse sans visibilité)
Heureusement, le prochain GP va se dérouler sur le plus beau et le plus intéressant des circuits ! Amis belges, j'avoue jalouser votre magnifique Spa-Francorchamps. :rose:
Là au moins on peut doubler ! Là au moins il y a du spectacle sans mettre inutilement la vie des pilotes en danger. Et quel plaisir pour les yeux ces vallonnements, ces enchainements. :love:  Et Bernie voudrait ne plus aller là-bas...  
Et puis, moi je dis aussi bravo à Kimi, parce que sa Ferrari n'est ni la Brawn ni la McLaren, et qu'il a réussi à monter sur la 3ème marche quand même. Pas de coups d'éclat, mais au boulot, tout le temps. C'était attaque permanente.::love:
Et bravo à Heikki, qui n'a pas réagi violemment aux déclarations de Mclaren, alors qu'on lui file toujours une voiture avec 2 mois de développement de retard par rapport à celle de son équipier... Franchement, malgré le châssis long, et plus d'essence, il a failli piquer la pôle à Lewis (cette dernière corde ratée, quel dommage), et si on considère la course, et  le fait que son châssis use bien plus les pneus que le châssis à empattement court d'Hamilton, ce qui le pénalise en fatigue et en tenue de route sur la fin des runs, ben chapeau. Il aurait mérité d'être devant Lewis !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et Bernie voudrait ne plus aller là-bas...



Bernie ne voudrait plus aller qu'aux endroits où ses poches se remplissent le plus vite. L'intérêt de la course, que ça soit pour le sport, les écuries, les pilotes ou le public, il n'en a rien à battre, les seuls intérêts qui le motivent sont purement financiers !


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2009)

Cà j'avais remarqué !


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bernie ne voudrait plus aller qu'aux endroits où ses poches se remplissent le plus vite. L'intérêt de la course, que ça soit pour le sport, les écuries, les pilotes ou le public, il n'en a rien à battre, les seuls intérêts qui le motivent sont purement financiers !



Pourquoi faire des courses ? C'est pas possible d'encaisser directement le fric ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi faire des courses ? C'est pas possible d'encaisser directement le fric ?



Ah nan, ça, c'était au temps du "train postal" !


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, ça, c'était au temps du "train postal" !


Ah si il y avait une course là ! 
Contre la montre et les flics lancés à leur poursuite. 

A part çà, Badoer n'a pas convaincu chez Ferrari... Etrange non ? :rateau:
Gene essaie de se mettre en avant en arguant qu'il a gagné les 24h du Mans avec Peugeot cette année (et franchement je vois pas pourquoi ils ont choisi Badoer  plutôt que Gene qui a encore une activité course).
Davidson essaie aussi de se faire embaucher chez la Scuderia.
Et certains prétendent que Fisichella tel le bon italien, serait en contacts pour finir la saison chez les rouges !
Quand on sait que Bourdais, Trulli sont aussi sur les rangs... 
Quel merdier chez Ferrari aujourd'hui ! Non décidément, je ne comprends pas que Montezemolo ait imposé Badoer. Les 2 Luca peuvent danser la valse ensemble, là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Gene essaie de se mettre en avant en arguant qu'il a gagné les 24h du Mans avec Peugeot cette année



Ben oui, mais s'ils prenaient Gene, faudrait aussi prendre Wurz et Brabham ... Note, c'est faisable, il y a deux arrêts à quasiment tous les grands prix


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2009)

Tu es mauvaise langue, Gene a montré qu'il était le plus rapide des 3 avec la 908.
Je ne dis pas qu'il a le niveau des meilleurs du plateau, mais incontestablement il aurait sa place parmi les 20, contrairement à l'escargot très satisfait de ses performances à Valence.


----------



## Grobaouche (25 Août 2009)

Bourdais a également fait savoir à la Scuderia qu'il était disponible, ses chances sont maigres mais pas nulles, Nicolas Prost son manager étant également celui de Massa !


----------



## doudou83 (26 Août 2009)

Ce week end *GP de Belgique* sur un merveilleux circuit !!! 
*programme téloche*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------

Ohhhh ,  j'oubliais quelques news de mes "chouchous" !
*Le GRAND ROBERT*


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Ohhhh ,  j'oubliais quelques news de mes "chouchous" !
> *Le GRAND ROBERT*



La retraite sonne ?


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> La retraite sonne ?


Pour Badoer surement..


----------



## Baracca (27 Août 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Pour Badoer surement..



Oh que oui


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2009)

On espère bien surtout
Parce que des prestations pareilles sur une Ferrari, on s'en passerait bien 
C'est pas contre Badoer, il a plus touché une monoplace depuis 9 mois c'est logique qu'il s'en sorte pas, surtout qu'il a jamais été le meilleur pilote du plateau de son temps...


Des petits comiques les journalistes !! 
Vivement mon GP de Belgique


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Août 2009)

Il est en forme là Grosjean, pourvu que ça dure!
5ème position, pas très loin de Hamilton, c'est bien.
On verra samedi, et surtout dimanche, mais c'est un bon départ


----------



## Hurrican (28 Août 2009)

De manière surprenante les Brawn sont au fond, sinon toutes les voitures sont dans un mouchoir de poche (en gros 1 sec entre le 1er et le 20ème, sur un circuit aussi long que Spa) ! 
Et devinez qui est dernier à + de 2 secondes lui ? Indice il se prénomme Luca et sa voiture rouge est fabriquée en Italie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> dernier à + de 2 secondes



Pitin©, y s'rapproche ! :affraid:


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2009)

Il manquerait plus que Grosjean mette la pattée à Alonso sur la fin de saison un peu comme un autre débutant chez McLaren. Là, Fernando peut prendre sa retraite ... 

Vivement dimanche.


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Il manquerait plus que Grosjean mette la pattée à Alonso sur la fin de saison un peu comme un autre débutant chez McLaren. Là, Fernando peut prendre sa retraite ...
> 
> Vivement dimanche.



Il ne faut pas rêver tout de même...

Mais Badoer à 2sec, c'est bien ça, c'est toujours 2 de mieux que ce qu'aurait pu faire un certain allemand...


----------



## Alex666 (29 Août 2009)

*Fisichella en pole ! Force india... saison de dingue !*


un GP de folie demain ?


----------



## doudou83 (29 Août 2009)

Holaaaaaa très belle grille sur un superbe circuit ! le retour des vieux briscards (*fisico*) 
j'attendais le grand *ROBERT *c'est *Heidfeld *qui revient fort ,mais bon*..... Kubica* 5è 
attendons la course car tout peur arriver (météo) on va se régaler !!!!!!!
*détails*

*ALLEZ BMWWWWW !!!!!!!*


----------



## Hurrican (29 Août 2009)

Ca sent bon pour Kimi. 
Il est le seul devant à disposer du Kers, ce qui devrait lui permettre de bien s'envoler. En plus c'est vraiment le maitre de Spa, et sa voiture se comporte mieux avec beaucoup d'essence. Je ne veux pas prendre de pari, c'est quand même soumis à des tas de conditions, entre autre que les Toyota fonctionnent moins bien en course (comme habituellement...) et les RedBull qui ne sont pas loin, pourraient faire de sérieuses prétendantes si la piste devenait humide. Mais force est de constater qu'il a ses chances demain.
Je suis désolé pour doudou, mais je vois mal les BMW rester devant, elles ont du mal avec le plein et l'écurie a montré peu d'efficacité au plan stratégie jusqu'à présent.


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2009)

Oui mais comme Kimi est tout à fait capable se suicider tout seul, les chances sont tout à fait égales


----------



## y&b (30 Août 2009)

Au final, ça sent le coup de pub pour des écuries dont l'avenir reste incertain ...


... il ya  fort à parier que tout rentrera dans l'ordre des choses demain lors de la course.


----------



## fanougym (30 Août 2009)

Bon, je sors d'une soirée boulot de folie et j'enchaine demain... Y a moyen de trouver une bonne âme qui enregistre le GP et le partage ? Hein ? Ce serais vraiment cool... Bonne nuit aux users de la nuit


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2009)

Ben, moi, je l'enregistre (annif de ma fille aujourd'hui), mais pour le partager, à moins que tu ne vienne me voir avec un disque dur &#8230;  Ou alors, faudrait que je le réencode en Divx, mais avec mes G4, il y en a pour la semaine !


----------



## doudou83 (30 Août 2009)

le poids des voitures aux qualifs
*ICI*

*ALLEZ BMWWWWW !!!!!!! *


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2009)

Je viens de voir le début, franchement Kimi qui double à l'exterieur de la piste plusieurs voitures, ça devrait mériter au moins un drapeau noir !!!

Honteux !


----------



## y&b (30 Août 2009)

La p'tit ligne en fuschia en bas ...








... c'est collector !


----------



## Chang (30 Août 2009)

Je suis cela via le Live Timing de formula1.com ... on dirait bien que ca a serieusement chauffe des le depart dans le premier virage ...

Button, Grosjean, Hamilton et Alguersuari (c'est qui lui !!????) hors piste deja !


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2009)

y&b a dit:


> La p'tit ligne en fuschia en bas ...


MDR !  
Et c'est véridique en plus ! Badoer pourra toujours dire qu'au 2ème tour du GP de Belgique 2009 il a fait le meilleur tour de tout le peloton ! Derrière la voiture de sécurité certes, mais çà faut pas le dire. :rateau:

Bravo à Fisico. Il a montré qu'avec une bonne voiture il était toujours un sacré client.
En attendant, mon pronostic était le bon. Kimi roi de Spa ! :love:
Certes, Giancarlo ne lui a pas laissé de répit, et certains diront qu'il méritait la victoire. D'autres avanceront que c'est grâce au Kers que mon finlandais favori a gagné. 
Aux premiers je dirais que la Force India avait l'air très rapide ce week-end, et que Raikkönen s'est vraiment battu avec sa voiture pour terminer devant. Je ne suis pas certain que la voiture rouge était réellement plus rapide que sa poursuivante, mais son pilote à un sacré talent ! 
. Aux deuxièmes, je répondrai 2 choses. Un, si le Kers est un tel avantage, pourquoi seuls Ferrari et McLaren l'ont t'ils encore (Toyota, Renault et BMW l'ont abandonné, RB et Williams n'ont jamais monté le leur) ? Deuxièmement, si le Kers favorisait la Ferrari dans les ligne droites, il aidait aussi Fisichella qui pouvait profiter de l'aspi de Kimi en restant au contact, sa voiture étant plus facile ailleurs (c'est l'avantage de ne pas avoir de Kers). Parce qu'on parle des bénéfices du Kers, mais on a tendance ces derniers temps, à oublier ses inconvénients.
Aller Kimi, une fin de saison sur les chapeaux de roues, et tu recoiffes la couronne. :love:


----------



## Alex666 (30 Août 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je viens de voir le début, franchement Kimi qui double à l'exterieur de la piste plusieurs voitures, ça devrait mériter au moins un drapeau noir !!!
> 
> Honteux !



lol Melaure c'est de l'anti ferrari primaire ça 

moi je dis qu'en 2007 amilethon avait fait la même chose... que de toutes façon c'est bien plus pénalisant de passer par la.

1- tu te tapes un déport a cause d'une autre voiture ds le cas de Kimi..
2- ça te fait ralonger ta courbe donc perte de temps
3- ensuite tu vas te choper toute la peuf et la gomme car cet endroit est très sale ! franchement je n'appel pas cela un avantage... 
4 dans son cas heureusement qu'il a le kers...

mais la ou iceman me fait plaisir c'est kil reste pied tôle comme si il n'avait pas sali ses gommes juste avant le point le plus spectaculaire du circuit (qui l'est aussi d'ailleurs)

vive Ferrari Badoer casse toi , bravo fisicho vien chez les rouges pour monza


----------



## Baracca (30 Août 2009)

J'aurais bien vu Rosberg chez les Rouges, bref c'est raté (même pour l'année prochaine)


Joli coup de Fisico, sans bouder le plaisir d'avoir ce pilote au volant d'une monoplace de la Scuderia a Monza, j'espère qu'il va répéter ces performances.


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2009)

Tres belle perf' de Fisichella ... 

Vraiment dommage de pas avoir vu Hamilton et Button sur la piste pour en rajouter un peu plus a ce GP ...


----------



## marcelpahud (31 Août 2009)

Magnifique course !

Résultat improbable mais tellement rafraîchissant (avec Iceman, vous me direz, c'est normal...) à l'image de toute cette saison !

Malgré mon anti-ferrarisme, je reste un fan de Kimi et ce mec est tout simplement impressionnant à Spa... Le voir dans Pouhon en essais libres (c'est tout ce que j'ai réussi à voir en direct) c'était incroyable ! Un grand coeur (pour ne pas dire un grosse paire de.......) !

Et Fisico, naturellement ! Je l'ai toujours bien apprécié ce petit gars ! Et y'avait vraiment que chez Jordan qu'il se sent bien faut croire


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> l
> 2- ça te fait ralonger ta courbe donc perte de temps



Pas vraiment parce que ça lui a permis de ne pas ralentir dans le virage et donc de conserver sa vitesse pendant que les autres devait re-accélérer.

Enfin bon si on le droit de gagner des places à l'extérieur de la piste, à ce moment pourquoi prendre les virages dans les enchaînements ? Autant aller tout droit ...

Enfin bon comme c'est un voiture rouge, sur que la FIA ne va pas dire grand chose 

Ca aurait été Alonso ou Lewis ...

Peut-être que Fischo aurait du l'avoir ce grand prix ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> D'autres avanceront que c'est grâce au Kers que mon finlandais favori a gagné.
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> . Aux deuxièmes, je répondrai 2 choses. Un, si le Kers est un tel avantage, pourquoi seuls Ferrari et McLaren l'ont t'ils encore (Toyota, Renault et BMW l'ont abandonné, RB et Williams n'ont jamais monté le leur) ? Deuxièmement, si le Kers favorisait la Ferrari dans les ligne droites, il aidait aussi Fisichella qui pouvait profiter de l'aspi de Kimi en restant au contact, sa voiture étant plus facile ailleurs (c'est l'avantage de ne pas avoir de Kers). Parce qu'on parle des bénéfices du Kers, mais on a tendance ces derniers temps, à oublier ses inconvénients.




Tu oublies juste un détail, dans ton raisonnement : sans le KERS, c'est Raikko, qui faisait toute la course dans l'aileron de Fisico (dans l'hypothèse pas si certaine que ça où il serait arrivé à le suivre), car après la voiture de sécurité, c'est uniquement grâce à lui qu'il a pu le passer à la  relance de la course, et encore grâce à lui qu'il a pu empêcher Fisico de se rapprocher assez pour le repasser (à Spa, on ne double qu'au bout des lignes droites, partout où la Force India était mieux que la Fiat, il est impossible de doubler, donc l'avantage comportemental de la Force India était neutralisé par ce fait !

Pis, sans dec, quant on voit que Ferrari dépense pour un seul GP l'équivalent du budget de FI pour la moitié de la saison, on se dit que ne réussir à lui coller que 9/10èmes de seconde sur 300 Km, sachant qu'en outre, il n'y a pas de Brown ou de Neway chez FI, on se demande bien comment la voiture rouge peut être devenu un tel veau ! 

Pour les raisons de garder le KERS, chez McLaren, ben vu que c'est eux qui l'ont développés &#8230;, et chez Fiat, ben zont pas le choix, sans lui, ils sont derrière (déjà avec, ils ne brillent pas partout ) 

De tooute façon, l'an prochain, fini le KERS, on va revenir à une situation normale, ou les veaux n'auront pas 80 ch de plus pour empêcher les rapides de les doubler (on a bien vu Rosberg, je crois, qui s'énervait après son écurie qui lui demandait de pousser un peu pour se débarrasser de Badoer, leur répondre qu'il n'y pouvait rien, vu qu'à chaque bout droit, il lui mettait un wagon dans la vue grâce au KERS) !



Hurrican a dit:


> Aller Kimi, une fin de saison sur les chapeaux de roues, et tu recoiffes la couronne. :love:



Ça, c'est mort, vu que les F1 en sont dépourvues &#8230; de chapeaux de roues


----------



## Hurrican (31 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu oublies juste un détail, dans ton raisonnement : sans le KERS, c'est Raikko, qui faisait toute la course dans l'aileron de Fisico (dans l'hypothèse pas si certaine que ça où il serait arrivé à le suivre), car après la voiture de sécurité, c'est uniquement grâce à lui qu'il a pu le passer à la  relance de la course, ...


Et voilà, c'est bien ce que je disais. 
Les gens ont tendance à oublier que la voiture dotée d'un Kers est plus lourde, moins bien équilibrée car on ne peut jouer avec les lests, etc... Ce qui rend la voiture moins rapide dans des tas de secteurs ! Alors, moi, je vais dire une chose, sans le Kers, Kimi aurait probablement signé la pôle, et il n'aurait pas eu Fiscichella dans ses rétros durant tout le GP. Et puis si tu regardes les dépassements qu'il fait, en particulier quand il colle (y a pas d'autre mot, vu d'hélico j'ai cru que son aileron avant était sous l'aileron arrière de la voiture qui le précédait) dans le raidillon, ben franchement le Kers n'y est pas pour grand chose, il faut un sacré coeur pour faire çà. 
Et dernière chose. Je le répète, Giancarlo, bénéficiant d'une voiture bien équilibrée, restait au contact de la Ferrari dans les parties demandant de l'appui, et bénéficiait de l'aspi dans les lignes droites. Certes le Kers donnait *à ce moment là* un avantage à Kimi, mais il profitait aussi à la Force India.

Quant à melaure qui demande un drapeau noir...   Je crois qu'il n'a jamais vu le GP de Belgique, et qu'il ne connait pas le virage de la Source. Le bout de goudron à l'extérieur, fait partie de la piste. Et chaque année, des pilotes l'empruntent pour éviter le carton du départ (et parfois même en course). Mais bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et voilà, c'est bien ce que je disais.
> Les gens ont tendance à oublier que la voiture dotée d'un Kers est plus lourde, moins bien équilibrée car on ne peut jouer avec les lests, etc... Ce qui rend la voiture moins rapide dans des tas de secteurs ! Alors, moi, je vais dire une chose, sans le Kers, Kimi aurait probablement signé la pôle, et il n'aurait pas eu Fiscichella dans ses rétros durant tout le GP. Et puis si tu regardes les dépassements qu'il fait, en particulier quand il colle (y a pas d'autre mot, vu d'hélico j'ai cru que son aileron avant était sous l'aileron arrière de la voiture qui le précédait) dans le raidillon, ben franchement le Kers n'y est pas pour grand chose, il faut un sacré coeur pour faire çà.



Là, c'est toi qu'à pas vu le grand prix : S'il n'y avait pas eu la voiture de sécurité, il n'aurait jamais pu le doubler à l'accélération avec ses "80 ch de plus" au moment ou la voiture de sécurité s'est effacée !



Hurrican a dit:


> Et dernière chose. Je le répète, Giancarlo, bénéficiant d'une voiture bien équilibrée, restait au contact de la Ferrari dans les parties demandant de l'appui, et bénéficiait de l'aspi dans les lignes droites. Certes le Kers donnait *à ce moment là* un avantage à Kimi, mais il profitait aussi à la Force India..



Certes, la Force India en bénéficiait, mais uniquement vis à vis de la Toro Rosso, derrière elle, pas vis à vis de la Ferrari, qui la distançait malgré l'aspiration dans tous les bouts droits, et comme, je le répète, cesse de faire la sourde oreille, il n'y a qu'aux freinages aux bouts de ces lignes droites qu'on peut doubler à Spa, une fois la Ferrari passée, Fisico ne pouvait plus rien faire, puisqu'il reperdait juste avant tout ce qu'il avait gagné là ou il avait l'avantage !

Cela dit, que je sois bien clair, ça n'est pas le pilotage de Raikko, que je critiques, quand il ne se met pas au tas, il va sacrément vite aussi, mais bien l'avantage sur ce type de circuit, que donne le KERS aux voitures qui sans lui, ne sont pas à la hauteur, on le voit bien ailleurs, sur des circuits où le comportement de la voiture est plus important que la puissance pure !


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2009)

Sur Macge, les Grand Prix durent 4 jours ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Sur Macge, les Grand Prix durent 4 jours ...  ...



Ah nan ! Ça, c'est que le premier tour ! pour les 43 autres, faut compter 172 jours de plus !


----------



## Chang (31 Août 2009)

Vivement le pit-stop alors ...  ...


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan ! Ça, c'est que le premier tour ! pour les 43 autres, faut compter 172 jours de plus !



Excellent !



Hurrican a dit:


> Quant à melaure qui demande un drapeau noir...   Je crois qu'il n'a jamais vu le GP de Belgique, et qu'il ne connait pas le virage de la Source. Le bout de goudron à l'extérieur, fait partie de la piste. Et chaque année, des pilotes l'empruntent pour éviter le carton du départ (et parfois même en course). Mais bon...



Oui mais les autres années ils n'ont pas gagné de place comme ça. Je vois ce que ça change que le goudron soit à l'intérieur ou l'extérieur. On ne double pas hors de la piste !

Je suis désolé il a pris deux places indument. Sans ça, Fisico aurait peut-être gagné ... 

Je rejoins Pascal sur le fait que le mérite revient surtout à Force India, avec son budget ridicule. Même si la FIA ne verse plus de subventions cachées à Ferrari (enfin on ne sait pas), l'écart de moyen est plus que conséquent. C'est vrai d'ailleurs avec la plupart des équipes en fait. Force India à fait fort ! Avec les mêmes moyens que Ferrari et McLaren Kimi finissait un tour derrière Fisico


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2009)

F1: la FIA enquête sur un accident suspect de Piquet Jr au GP de Singapour 2008

Le retour de bâton de Piquet après son licenciement ?


----------



## Hurrican (31 Août 2009)

Melaure ... C'est n'importe quoi. 
Alors pour ce qui est de la source, non, décidément, tu ne connais pas Spa. CHAQUE année au départ, un ou plusieurs pilotes (et parfois même en course), prennent l'extérieur. Ce bout de goudron, c'est pas une chicane. Le pilote  ne gagne pas de places en coupant une trajectoire, bien au contraire, il fait plus de chemin en partant à l'extérieur, raison pour laquelle aucun pilote n'a jamais été sanctionné ici. Ce n'est pas un raccourci !

Si Ferrari et McLaren n'avaient pas autant investi dans le Kers, on ne serait pas avec des Force India ou des Brawn devant. On peut dire merci à la FIA sur le coup, parce qu'il faut rappeler que le Kers aurait du être obligatoire, et que finalement, il est devenu optionnel, et que l'année prochaine, il sera carrément plus de la partie... On cherche comment faire des économies ? Commencez messieurs de la FIA par arrêter de faire et défaire. Si McLaren et Ferrari n'avaient pas perdu de temps et d'argent à essayer de mettre au point un système qui normalement aurait du devenir obligatoire, leurs voitures seraient différentes et surement bien plus rapides.
Force India et son budget ? Laissez moi rire. La "petite" équipe, a un budget bien plus élevé que vous ne pensez. Cà me fait penser à Jobs et son euro de salaire ! L'écurie a le soutien de Mercedes, et pas seulement pour les moteurs. Et enfin, certains l'ont déjà "oublié", mais la Force India est une petite McLaren. Les ingénieurs de Woking ont mis la main dans cette voiture. McLaren a trouvé des "trucs" dernièrement, et comme par hasard, la Force India fait un grand pas en avant aussi... STR bénéficiant  aussi de sa grande soeur la RedBull, la vraie petite écurie, la seule, c'est Williams.

Petite remarque pour Pascal. Kimi ne larguait pas Fisichella en ligne droite, tu prends tes désirs pour des réalités. La meilleure preuve ? C'est dans les portions de circuits hyper rapides que Fisichella refaisait son retard sur Raikkönen, tous les temps intermédiaires l'ont montré (Kimi était le plus rapide dans la portion n° 2 c'est à dire la descente du freinage des Combes jusqu'à Stavelot, Fisichella dans les 1 et 3). On voyait même Kimi regarder dans ses rétros aux freinage des Combes s'attendant à voir la Force India tenter de le déboiter au freinage. Il n'y a qu'en fin de course, qu'il a changé ses réglages pour aller moins vite au tour, mais utiliser son Kers de manière plus défensive, quand il a vu qu'il ne pouvait pas lâcher Giancarlo (il le dit lui même dans son interview de fin de course).


----------



## Alex666 (31 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan ! Ça, c'est que le premier tour ! pour les 43 autres, faut compter 172 jours de plus !



lol excellent  c'est pour cela que nous commentons tj les 3 dernier tours d'un célèbre GP de 1979 à Dijon ?

[YOUTUBE]NMa-hZoloVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> lol excellent  c'est pour cela que nous commentons tj les 3 dernier tours d'un célèbre GP de 1979 à Dijon ?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NMa-hZoloVc[/YOUTUBE]



4 francophones dont trois français dans les six premiers, ça c'était de l'ethno-centré...

Les caisses roulaient bien à cette époque, ils ne freinaient jamais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Les caisses roulaient bien à cette époque, ils ne freinaient jamais...



Ben je crois bien que les dispositifs de freinage n'ont été autorisés en F1 que l'année suivante


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2009)

Dire que j'étais pas loin, et que je l'ai regardé à la télé celui-là. 
Cà c'était de la bagarre ! :love:

Bon, z'avez vu l'affaire Renault (Singapour 2008) ? C'est les Piquet qui ont lancé çà à la télé brésilienne en fait ! Décidément ils sont graves dans la famille.  
Alors déjà pas de communication radio entre le stand et le pilote... Du coup il parait, d'après papa Piquet, que Briatore avait tout prévu dès le départ ! Sacré calculateur ce Flavio, vous trouvez pas ! Et quel con ce Nelson, d'accepter de se prendre un mur aussi violemment (vous avez vu ce qu'il reste de la voiture ?)... Enfin Mosley ayant encore en travers les propos de Briatore à son sujet, il va surement faire copain avec Piquet sur le coup. Reste que comme preuve, il n'y a pas grand chose. Moi jen vois bien une de preuve. Piquet n'avait rien à foutre en F1.
J'oubliais... Un petit lien.


----------



## melaure (1 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Dire que j'étais pas loin, et que je l'ai regardé à la télé celui-là.
> Cà c'était de la bagarre ! :love:
> 
> Bon, z'avez vu l'affaire Renault (Singapour 2008) ? C'est les Piquet qui ont lancé çà à la télé brésilienne en fait ! Décidément ils sont graves dans la famille.
> ...



Oui en fait tout ça c'était piloté par Ferrari pour faire perdre des points à Hamilton, on a bien compris t'inquiète 

  

Quel vaudeville la F1 ! Dallas est surclassé !


----------



## Hurrican (1 Septembre 2009)

Bon. Rebondissement (comme dit Melaure, on se croirait dans Dallas  ) !
El Globo change d'informateur ! Ce ne serait pas Piquet mais Massa qui aurait révélé çà au journal brésilien. :rateau:
Bien entendu, l'intéressé dément.
El Globo de son côté, affirme que la FIA a des preuves contre Briatore. 
Bon, on va attendre la fin du film quand même, des fois que... Mais tel que, je dirais que çà pue le scoop journalistique monté par quelqu'un qui n'a pas supporté que son poulain (Nelsinho) ait été limogé avec perte et fracas par la marque au losange.


----------



## melaure (1 Septembre 2009)

Si Renault se barre et que Sauber n'a pas de repreneur, ça va faire des trous. Pour peu que Toyota suive, il y aurait un gros vide. Du coup Alesi pourrait revenir avec son projet 

Pour en revenir au vif du sujet, Hurrican tu es trop naïf, Massa est le commanditaire. En effet ce que vous ne savez pas c'est que c'est le demi-frère caché de Fernando abandonné à son plus jeune âge lors d'un voyage de OSS 117 à Rio, OSS 117 étant le beau frère de Flavio ... Et il est trop jaloux de ne pas avoir eu le titre l'an dernier à cause de l'Alliance secrête Renault-BMW-Pepsi Cola, sans compter qu'entre les brésiliens et les français, il y a une grosse rivalité depuis la coupe du monde 1998. Lui aussi veut son 3-0 contre Renault !

Ca vous la coupe ces révélations ?

Suite au prochaine épisode de Amour, Gloire et F1


----------



## doudou83 (2 Septembre 2009)

*David Coulthard* revient sur *SPA* et la rumeur* RENAULT*
*ICI*

au fait, vous avez oublié de parler des 4è et 5è place des *BMWWWWW* ! il est encore là le grand* ROBERT* !


----------



## Alex666 (2 Septembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *David Coulthard* revient sur *SPA* et la rumeur* RENAULT*
> *ICI*
> 
> au fait, vous avez oublié de parler des 4è et 5è place des *BMWWWWW* ! il est encore là le grand* ROBERT* !



oui retour en force de béhême un poil trop tard hein...tu vas supporter ki l'année prochaine? tu restes en F1 ou tu va t'intéresser au Gd tourisme ? lol 
Sinon je suis bien d'accord avec Coulthard comme surement bcp de gens ici, restons sur la compet' et ce genre de GP bien au dessus de la moyenne, j'ai hâte de voir monza et les force india ds la parabolique vivement les qualifs


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Si Renault se barre et que Sauber n'a pas de repreneur, ça va faire des trous. Pour peu que Toyota suive, il y aurait un gros vide. Du coup Alesi pourrait revenir avec son projet



Ouaif, ben si Renault et Toyota se barrent, ça sera un peu la mort de la F1.... y'aura plus que 2 moteurs différents (et éventuellement le Cosworth...) donc plus vraiment de concurrence digne de ce nom...

Et si la rumeur sur Renault est vraie (ce dont je doute fortement), c'est qu'il n'y a décidément plus une once d'éthique dans ce sport, que Flavio Briatore peut aller s'immoler et que le championnat du monde peut s'enterrer... Sérieux ! C'est comme dire que Force India et BMW auraient bénéficié de pneus spéciaux et de régimes moteurs plus élevés... de grosses conneries à mon avis... là je rejoins DC sur toute la ligne !


----------



## doudou83 (3 Septembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> .tu vas supporter ki l'année prochaine? tu restes en F1 ou tu va t'intéresser au Gd tourisme ? lol


ET oui bien sûr,  je reste un fidèle fan !

un article bien sympa sur le KERS 
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (3 Septembre 2009)

le successeur de* LUCA* *BADOER *
*ICI*


----------



## Hurrican (3 Septembre 2009)

Hé bé... Fisichella aura le Kers à la prochaine course ! 
Cà va être chaud à Monza


----------



## Alex666 (3 Septembre 2009)

Fisichella doit etre aux anges  bye luca pourri, mais au retour de massa que deviens fisicho


----------



## Baracca (4 Septembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> Fisichella doit etre aux anges  bye luca pourri, mais au retour de massa que deviens fisicho



Pourquoi Massa doit revenir avant la fin de la saison, il me semble que c'est plutôt le contraire


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2009)

Purée, j'ai été absent quelques semaines et je n'y comprends plus rien.....

Qui remplace Fisichella chez Force India? Schumacher?

A moins que Ferrari leur ait refilé Badoer pour être sûr de ne plus être embêté ni sur la grille de départ ni en course....


----------



## Hurrican (4 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> A moins que Ferrari leur ait refilé Badoer pour être sûr de ne plus être embêté ni sur la grille de départ ni en course....


Il parait que Ferrari n'a pas verser de contrepartie à Force India pour le transfert de Giancarlo (en tout cas officiellement, moi je doute un peu là...).
Mais s'ils leur imposait Badoer, c'est sûr que Force India demanderait un dédommagement ce coup-ci !


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Il parait que Ferrari n'a pas verser de contrepartie à Force India pour le transfert de Giancarlo (en tout cas officiellement, moi je doute un peu là...).
> Mais s'ils leur imposait Badoer, c'est sûr que Force India demanderait un dédommagement ce coup-ci !



Il y a forcément eu un échange. Kimi chez Force India en 2010 ?


----------



## marcelpahud (4 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Il parait que Ferrari n'a pas verser de contrepartie à Force India pour le transfert de Giancarlo (en tout cas officiellement, moi je doute un peu là...).
> Mais s'ils leur imposait Badoer, c'est sûr que Force India demanderait un dédommagement ce coup-ci !



Ferrari aurait proposé d'effacer la dette de Force India pour le moteur de l'an dernier (4 millions de dollars me semble-t-il avoir lu)...

Pour ce qui est du second Baquet de la Force India c'est logiquement Liuzzi qui le reprendra...

Et z'avez vu ça ? Ça fait souci un peu quand même...


----------



## Hurrican (5 Septembre 2009)

La FIA est obligée d'entrer dans une procédure comme celle là. Jusque là pas de soucis. Tant qu'il n'y a pas de preuves il ne faut pas s'inquiéter. C'est El Globo qui devrait se faire du souci, parce qu'une tentative de déstabilisation comme celle là, s'il peut être prouvé qu'elle est orchestrée, peut leur couter très cher en droit international.


----------



## Alex666 (5 Septembre 2009)

bah amilethon avait ouvert le bal hein, renault copie mclaren donc même type de peine...

mais quand même, c'est la honte pour ce sport et pour les top teams prêtent a tout pour gagner, fric quand tu nous tiens... si c'est faux... ben tant mieux !

j'ai hâte de voit fisicho ds son nouveau baquet, en fait je répond a ma question a savoir que quand Massa reviendra que deviendra fisicho ? et bien il sera 3eme pilote de la scudéria en 2010! ICI
bien joué pour sa fin de carrière


----------



## Baracca (5 Septembre 2009)

Fisico chez Ferrari en 2010 comme 3ème pilote, si il n'y a pas de 3ème voiture pour chaque écurie en course dès l'année prochaine, sinon il sera 4ème pilote


----------



## doudou83 (10 Septembre 2009)

Hello boys & girls !! 
Une p'tite info qui ne manque pas d'intérêt 
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> bah amilethon avait ouvert le bal hein, renault copie mclaren donc même type de peine...



Tu oublie Ferrari, payé grassement par la FIA pour rester et depuis belle lurette ...


----------



## Hurrican (11 Septembre 2009)

Oui, bon on va laisser tomber le feuilleton des sales affaires, tant qu'il n'y a rien de concret et prouvé, parce que sinon, on a plus qu'à laisser tomber la F1 !

En attendant, les voitures sont vraiment proches les unes des autres encore aujourd'hui. Les McLaren, les Force India et les Brawn ce matin. Les Force India (encore...), les Renault, Kimi, et les BMW cet après-midi... Va y avoir du sport demain ! :love:
Grosjean devant Alonso... Mazette. 
Fisichella dernier, mais bon, il faut qu'il s'habitue à la voiture et au Kers, et il est quand même à moins d'une seconde de Kimi. On est loin de Badoer et de ses 3 secondes de retard.


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> O
> Fisichella dernier, mais bon, il faut qu'il s'habitue à la voiture et au Kers, et il est quand même à moins d'une seconde de Kimi. On est loin de Badoer et de ses 3 secondes de retard.



Sinon un petit crash juste après le ravitaillement de kimi, et hop il est utile !  

Bon est-ce que Force India va tenir le rythme ?


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2009)

Bravo Lewis, faut confirmer demain !

Et Force India est surprenante ...


----------



## Hurrican (12 Septembre 2009)

Force India ne me surprend pas. 
Tout le monde oublie un peu vite que cette "petite" écurie est la McLaren B tout comme STR et une petite RedBull.
Ils ont un petit budget certes, mais ils ont aussi l'appui non caché des ingénieurs de McLaren et de Mercedes. Et comme l'écurie britannique a trouvé avant la Hongrie des solutions pour sa voiture, on peut parier que la Force India en bénéficie depuis Spa.
Personnellement je ne vois plus qu'une seule "petite" écurie, et c'est Williams.
En tout cas c'est Giancarlo, tout content d'être chez Ferrari, qui doit se poser des questions, quand il voit son ancienne voiture lui en mettre plein la vue. :rateau:
Et c'est là aussi qu'on voit que Kimi a un sacré coup de volant. Parce qu'il est quand même dans le trio de tête après avoir gagné Spa, avec une voiture qui pourtant, n'évolue plus depuis quelques GP, et n'est clairement pas la plus rapide du plateau. Mais maintenant qu'on lui a redonné son statut de n°1, il a retrouvé l'envie, et çà se voit ! Donnez lui une bonne voiture et il refait le coup de 2007 avec une remontée historique au championnat et une nouvelle couronne ! :love:


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2009)

Sauf que Kimi, Lewis, Fernando et tout ces anciens champions c'est trop tard. Brawn et RB ont trop d'avance. Et puis les Brawn sont pas si mal plaçées


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2009)

Oui, on est d'accord.  
Et pour les Brawn, cet après-midi, si elle ne se retrouvent pas dans un carton (la 1ère chicane à Monza...), et si elles ne se retrouvent pas bloquées, çà pourrait être une bonne affaire. Car les poids semblent indiquer qu'elles sont parties pour faire un arrêt. Lewis et Sutil sont tellement légers qu'ils vont devoir s'arrêter tôt, ce qui veut dire 2 arrêts. Kimi est entre les deux, mais comme lui-même est plus lourd, si çà se trouve il a à peine plus de carburant que les 2 premiers, donc je dirais également 2 arrêts. Réponse dans quelques heures !


----------



## melaure (13 Septembre 2009)

Brawn sera champion, voila la réponse 

Reste plus qu'a savoir qui ...

Beau crash de Hamilton, je ne suis pas sur que ça valait le coup de tenter de rattraper Button dans le dernier tour ... mais bon y a un peu de Mansell dans ça 

Kimi hérite d'une troisième place tranquille, quoique Sutil l'aurait peut-être subtilisé s'il n'était pas face à un kers.

Red Bull semble à la traine. Ferrari pourrait même encore les rattraper si Fisichella progresse ...


----------



## r e m y (13 Septembre 2009)

Vous croyez que c'est Briatore qui a demandé à Hamilton de passer tondre la pelouse? :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Vous croyez que c'est Briatore qui a demandé à Hamilton de passer tondre la pelouse? :rose:



Ben  C'est quand même suce pêt, cet accident, il fait gagner une place à Alonso !


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2009)

Vous n'y êtes pas, c'est la FIA qui a demandé à Hamilton de se mettre dans le mûr pour que Raikkonen et sa Ferrari gagne une place !  :rateau: 
Ou alors, c'est peut être Button qui a lancé des clous quand il a vu la McLaren trop près dans ses rétros.  
Ce Lewis... Autant quand il restait 10 tours il se devait d'attaquer, ce qu'il a fait, autant dans les 2 derniers tours il n'avait aucune chance de doubler Button, il fallait qu'il assure. Quel clown. 
Sutil ne pouvait pas doubler la Ferrari et s'il a fait son meilleur tour en course (22 millième devant Kimi, c'est pas beaucoup...), c'est à l'aspi de Kimi dans le même tour ou le finlandais a fait son meilleur tour (2ème tempsà Monza hier) ! En clair, je pense que si Kimi n'avait pas été aussi vite dans ce tour, Sutil n'aurait pas le meilleur tour en course, et c'est probablement Hamilton, le gars le plus rapide ce week-end, qui l'aurait eu.
Et à ceux qui voient le Kers comme un avantage partout, je rappellerais, les images l'ont montré, que les Force India étaient plus rapides en ligne droite que les voitures équipées du Kers ! Liuzzi qui a littéralement avalé Kovalainen avant la Parabolica, ou Sutil qui revenait sur Raikkonen au même endroit, l'ont montré. Il n'y finalement qu'au départ où ce système est réellement un avantage.
Ah, une dernière petite chose. Décidément Vettel me rappelle Schumi, et sur les points où je détestais le teuton déjà. Ces manoeuvres dans les 2 premiers tours, où il pousse dans l'herbe les pilotes qui le dépassent, franchement, çà méritait une pénalité. Tasser c'est une chose, sortir de la piste, une autre. :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Et à ceux qui voient le Kers comme un avantage partout, je rappellerais, les images l'ont montré, que les Force India étaient plus rapides en ligne droite que les voitures équipées du Kers ! Liuzzi qui a littéralement avalé Kovalainen avant la Parabolica, ou Sutil qui revenait sur Raikkonen au même endroit, l'ont montré. Il n'y finalement qu'au départ où ce système est réellement un avantage.



Pas du tout, le KERS donne un avantage à chaque ré accélération, même s'il est plus spectaculaire au départ ! Liuzzi a pu doubler Kova parce que celui ci s'est un poil raté dans la chicane précédente, et en est ressorti plus (trop) lentement que normalement, son KERS n'a pas suffit à lui éviter de se faire doubler parce que dès le départ, Liuzzi était beaucoup plus rapide que lui, mais sinon, on le voit bien, sortant de chaque chicane ou virage à vitesse équivalente, à chaque début de ligne droite, Raikko enrhumait le Force India, qui ne le rattrapait qu'au freinage suivant, trop tard pour tenter un dépassement !

C'est pas tout d'avoir la vitesse de pointe la plus élevée, si dans la première moitié de chaque ligne droite, tu te fait mettre un wagon par une voiture plus lente mais qui atteint sa vitesse de pointe beaucoup plus vite que toi (le KERS donne un avantage de plus ou moins 10% en accélération, à la voiture qui en dispose), après, ça devient l'histoire du lièvre et de la tortue !


----------



## doudou83 (14 Septembre 2009)

Grand bravo à* BRAWN* !  *Button *enfonce le clou pour le titre et le "vieux"* Barrichello* est toujours là ! 
je suis resté bluffé par les *Force India *. 
2 p'tits points pour mon écurie fétiche  dommage pour* Kubica* 
Pour la voiture rouge qui fait 3è , son pilote est toujours aussi souriant....

Quelques chiffres pour ce GP
*ICI*


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> 2 p'tits points pour mon écurie fétiche  dommage pour* Kubica*


C'est pas l'écurie qui casse tellement de moteurs qu'elle ne sait pas comment elle va finir la saison ?  
Bah, c'est bien connu, c'est costaud les BMW ! Je me demande bien pourquoi j'en voies tellement qui passent leur temps chez le garagiste. 
A propos, mon cousin revends son Audi TT, pour racheter une M3. L'Audi lui cause finalement trop de problèmes. Le seul truc qui me fait marrer, c'est qu'il avait revendu sa 1ère M3 parce qu'elle passait trop de temps au garage. :rateau: 



doudou83 a dit:


> Pour la voiture rouge qui fait 3è , son pilote est toujours aussi souriant....


Bon d'accord Kimi n'est pas le pilote le plus expressif. :rateau: (on l'appelle pas Iceman pour rien !)
Mais c'est aussi parce qu'il déteste la foule, les mondanités, et tout ce qui est "poudre aux yeux" destiné aux journalistes et à la TV. S'il pouvait éviter tout ce qui est "relations publiques", il serait aux anges.
Parce que mine de rien, quand tu le voies "à côté", dans sa vie de tous les jours, lorsqu'on arrive à le choper dans sa vie privé, il est souriant. Paraît même qu'il n'est pas le dernier quand il faut délirer. Et tu veux que je te dise ? Je paries que je ferais pareil à sa place. Je déteste les mondanités et ce genre de choses. Et c'est pour cette raison que je n'aime pas Hamilton par exemple (rien à voir avec son talent, bien réel lui). C'est un  faux-cul. Faire bien à la télé, c'est un sport pour lui.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> A propos, mon cousin revends son Audi TT, pour racheter une M3. L'Audi lui cause finalement trop de problèmes. Le seul truc qui me fait marrer, c'est qu'il avait revendu sa 1ère M3 parce qu'elle passait trop de temps au garage. :rateau:



Il n'a qu'a acheter une clio


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Voire carrément ma une Super5... !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Surtout qu'il y en a des pas mal style F1 justement


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi cette... chose ? :affraid:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

La future caisse de ton cousin


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2009)

Non, autant je trouve qu'il ferais mieux de foutre son fric dans des voitures moins chères mais qui marche, tout bêtement, autant, question esthétique, je pense qu'il n'a pas mauvais goût. Donc je pense qu'il évitera ce genre d'ovni.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> je pense qu'il n'a pas mauvais goût



Si tel est le cas alors il craquera littéralement pour ce petit bijou d'esthétisme et de raffinement pour les yeux


----------



## Baracca (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218600 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il y en a des pas mal style F1 justement
> _
> image_



Houa quelle belle caisse.

Pas une faute de gout que cela soit du côté Kit, couleur, entrée d'air, finition, autocollants, a part peut-être qu'il manque la queue de renard sur l'antenne


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Donc je pense qu'il évitera ce genre d'ovni.



Objet Vraiment Nul et Idiot ! 

Au premier coup d'il, j'avais pris ça pour une moissonneuse batteuse :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Vous êtes trop vieux tous les deux pour apprécier, heureusement qu'il reste encore des hommes de goût avec Baracca


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Objet Vraiment Nul et Idiot !


Ah, tu la connaissais celle là ?


----------



## doudou83 (15 Septembre 2009)

Des news , des news , toujours des news sur la F1 et des bonnes!!!!!! *SAUBER LOTUS*
*ICI*


----------



## Alex666 (15 Septembre 2009)

En effet, ça va faire du bien, j'ai hâte de voir également USF1, manor et tous ces noobs, la prochaine saison s'avère d'ors et déjà très prometteuse avec plein d'accidents dû au nivèlement par le bas de cette catégorie et a tous ces pilotes de seconde zone qui vont arriver, peut être que bourdais retrouvera un baquet?


----------



## melaure (16 Septembre 2009)

Excellent de revoir la franchise Lotus, j'étais triste quand ils sont parti. Bon ce ne sera surement pas la même chose, mais sympa quand même.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Déjà elle auront pas la gueule des lotus et c'est dommage


----------



## marcelpahud (16 Septembre 2009)

Faut néanmoins espérer pour Sauber qu'une des nouvelles écuries ne soit pas prête à temps, sinon, à moins d'une modification des règlements, ils ne pourront pas courir, et ça serait débile dans la mesure où eux sont prêts à faire rouler une voiture et on le sait...

Lotus, ça me fait rire, ça n'a plus rien à voir avec Lotus de l'époque, plus un seul britannique parmi les propriétaires, que des Malais... Bon, si ça peut permettre à Bruno Senna d'avoir un volant...

Mais c'est clair que 26 ou 28 voitures l'an prochain, sans ravitaillements en essence, ça va être rock'n'roll


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2009)

Ouais, accepté de nouvelles écuries, et pas Sauber, alors que c'est une équipe existante, qui vient de trouver un repreneur, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. :hein:
Comme d'habitude à la FIA serai-je tenté de dire.


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220394 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà elle auront pas la gueule des lotus et c'est dommage




Des premières photos volées circulent sur le Net.... effectivement elles n'ont plus le même look


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2009)

Renault licencie Briatore et Symonds !!! 
Ils reconnaissent leur culpabilité sur l'affaire du GP de Singapour 2008...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

C'est le seul moyen pour Renault de pouvoir faire bonne figure devant la FIA


----------



## melaure (16 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ouais, accepté de nouvelles écuries, et pas Sauber, alors que c'est une équipe existante, qui vient de trouver un repreneur, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. :hein:
> Comme d'habitude à la FIA serai-je tenté de dire.



Ils sauront trouver un arrangement avec une petite valise, non ?



Hurrican a dit:


> Renault licencie Briatore et Symonds !!!
> Ils reconnaissent leur culpabilité sur l'affaire du GP de Singapour 2008...



Hé bé, ça rigole plus ... sauf chez les Piquets peut-être


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Renault licencie Briatore et Symonds !!!
> Ils reconnaissent leur culpabilité sur l'affaire du GP de Singapour 2008...



Bon débarras. Je n'ai jamais aimé ce flambeur.


----------



## Chang (16 Septembre 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Faut néanmoins espérer pour Sauber qu'une des nouvelles écuries ne soit pas prête à temps, sinon, à moins d'une modification des règlements, ils ne pourront pas courir, et ça serait débile dans la mesure où eux sont prêts à faire rouler une voiture et on le sait...
> 
> Lotus, ça me fait rire, ça n'a plus rien à voir avec Lotus de l'époque, plus un seul britannique parmi les propriétaires, que des Malais... Bon, si ça peut permettre à Bruno Senna d'avoir un volant...
> 
> Mais c'est clair que 26 ou 28 voitures l'an prochain, sans ravitaillements en essence, ça va être rock'n'roll



Bon alors deja avant de crier au loup, comme c'est une habitude dans ce sport de qu'une nouvelle tombe ... La FIA emet la possibilite de faire courir 28 voitures. Personellement je vois ca comme une annonce que la FIA en fera courir 28 si personne ne cede la place a Sauber.

Pour Lotus, dire quil n'y a plus de britanique est peut etre un peu exagere ... peut etre ... quid des ingenieurs, quid du savoir faire ? On ne fait pas un transfert de savoir faire sans que personne de l'equipe ancienne ne soit present, ou ca n'aurait pas de sens.

Je prefere emettre des hypotheses dans la mesure ou je ne suis pas sur qu'aucun d'entre nous ne soit en mesure d'affirmer quoi que ce soit ... Surtout pour Sauber et la FIA. Pls de voitures est surrement plus profitable a la F1 en general.



> Ouais, accepté de nouvelles écuries, et pas Sauber, alors que c'est une équipe existante, qui vient de trouver un repreneur, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. :hein:
> Comme d'habitude à la FIA serai-je tenté de dire.



Lisez les articles jusqu'au bout nom de diousse !!! Cf plus haut ...  ...


----------



## doudou83 (16 Septembre 2009)

Cette histoire(RENAULT) est vraiment* ÉNORME* !!! j'ai du mal a y croire même si elle est vraie !
Pour le retour de* LOTUS* , je partage votre avis : ce n'est que le nom ! 
http://www.toilef1.com/Lotus-F1-Team-plus-Malaisienne-que.html


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Bon alors deja avant de crier au loup, comme c'est une habitude dans ce sport de qu'une nouvelle tombe ... La FIA emet la possibilite de faire courir 28 voitures. Personellement je vois ca comme une annonce que la FIA en fera courir 28 si personne ne cede la place a Sauber.
> 
> Lisez les articles jusqu'au bout nom de diousse !!! Cf plus haut ...  ...


Tu oublies juste un gros détail. 
Pour que 28 équipes soient engagées, il faut, les accords pour la saison 2010 ayant déjà été signés, l'accord de *toutes* les écuries. La FIA ne peut pas imposer un changement de règlementation seule.
Et çà ne change pas le côté illogique de la chose, à savoir qu'une écurie qui est actuellement dans le championnat, qui a déjà les moyens humains et techniques, et qui avait déjà payé sa participation (BMW l'avait fait pour justement donner une valeur à son écurie lors de la revente), se retrouve non sélectionnée, quand des écuries qui n'ont encore que des projets sont déjà acceptées.


----------



## Alex666 (16 Septembre 2009)

brie à tord qui se casse, la honte niveau mclaren ou plutot niveau F1 ?

ça craint si renault viré, c'est alonzo chez ferrari et Carlos qui est bien heureux et va pouvoir mettre des sous ailleurs (dans le design ? judicieux...)


----------



## rizoto (16 Septembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> ça craint si renault viré, c'est alonzo chez ferrari et Carlos qui est bien heureux et va pouvoir mettre des sous ailleurs (dans le design ? judicieux...)



ou dans des moteurs HDI fiables ... :rateau::sleep:

En tout cas, le préjudice au niveau de la marque est assez énorme. rdv le 21 ...


----------



## Alex666 (16 Septembre 2009)

doivent pas faire les malins sur leur stands tout pourri à Francfort:rateau:

ils pourront tj lire cette lettre sur l'honneur de nelson 

http://news.caradisiac.com/Affaire-...-l-honneur-de-Nelsinho-Piquet-735#forum235685

GRANDIOSE,  si c'est avéré et il semble que ça l'est, brie à tordre est vraiment une merde:rateau:


----------



## Chang (17 Septembre 2009)

Ca laisse presager du niveau de magouille en F1 en general ... si Renault a fait cela, les autres ne doivent pas etre plus tendres ... 

Considerant les sommes en jeu, ils y en a certains qui je suis sur seraient prets a vendre leur mere pour obtenir ce quils veulent ...


----------



## Baracca (17 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ca laisse presager du niveau de magouille en F1 en general ... si Renault a fait cela, les autres ne doivent pas etre plus tendres ...



Mais non voyons, tout le monde sait que le méchant en F1 c'est cela a été et restera Ferrari , les autres ne sont que des anges   



Chang a dit:


> Considerant les sommes en jeu, ils y en a certains qui je suis sur seraient prets a vendre leur mere pour obtenir ce quils veulent ...



Surement que oui et même leur père


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Mais non voyons, tout le monde sait que le méchant en F1 c'est cela a été et restera Ferrari , les autres ne sont que des anges
> 
> Surement que oui et même leur père



Effectivement il y a beaucoup de magouilles, et je pense depuis longtemps que tous les coups se font en douce. Mais y a toujours des gens qui essayent de dédouaner Ferrari alors qu'ils sont aussi pourris que les autres ! Les intégristes de Ferrari sont les mêmes que ceux de Steve ???

La seule différence pour Ferrari, c'est que par exemple, pour les sous versés depuis longtemps à Ferrari, il n'y a ni punition des gens de la FIA, ni de ceux de Ferrari, qui quelque part ont procédés à un chantage du "tu payes, je reste".

C'est pour ça que je rigole sur le noyautage des anglais. C'est Ferrari qui a le plus d'influence depuis très longtemps et ainsi ils sont toujours épargnés des gros trucs.

C'est pour ça que je ne veux surtout pas de Jean Todt à la FIA. Sinon Ferrari peut encore plus magouiller pendant 10 ans tranquille ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je ne veux surtout pas de Jean Todt à la FIA. Sinon Ferrari peut encore plus magouiller pendant 10 ans tranquille ...



Oui, mais la question essentielle reste : "tiendront-ils vraiment compte de ton exigence ?" ! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais la question essentielle reste : "tiendront-ils vraiment compte de ton exigence ?" ! :rateau:



Ben non, bien sur qu'ils veulent magouiller ! 

Surtout ne faites pas venir des gens du Rallye (quoique y a aussi parfois des soucis). Et de toute façon les gens du Rallye ce sont des ploucs qui passent leurs journées dans la boue pour la FIA ...


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2009)

Bah, de toute façon, chaque fois que de grosses sommes sont en jeu, certaines personnes sont prêtes à tout. 
C'est malheureusement généralisé. 
Reste à savoir dans quelle mesure Renault était au courant. 
Car dans le cas de McLaren,  Ron Dennis, coupable puisqu'il avait été mêlé directement à l'affaire des documents, a été touché par l'amende infligé à l'écurie dont il était l'un des propriétaires. 
Si pour Renault, seuls Briatore et Symonds étaient dans le coup, leur licenciement sera une petite sanction, et la grosse risque d'être pour l'écurie, qui quelque part va prendre pour les vrais responsables. 
Je suis pas pro-Renault, mais je pense que la FIA devra vraiment faire attention à punir les vrais responsables. S'il excluaient Renault, non seulement ce serait un coup de tonnerre, mais celà serait ressenti comme une injustice par beaucoup de monde dans la mesure où il serait montré, bien sûr (et c'est ce que la lettre de Piquet semble mentionner), que seuls les deux présumés responsables étaient au courant.


----------



## Baracca (17 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Effectivement il y a beaucoup de magouilles, et je pense depuis longtemps que tous les coups se font en douce. Mais y a toujours des gens qui essayent de dédouaner Ferrari alors qu'ils sont aussi pourris que les autres ! Les intégristes de Ferrari sont les mêmes que ceux de Steve ???



Tu peux être a fond pour Ferrari, sans être intégriste et tout accepter :mouais:
Enfin, je me vois dans ce cas 



melaure a dit:


> La seule différence pour Ferrari, c'est que par exemple, pour les sous versés depuis longtemps à Ferrari, il n'y a ni punition des gens de la FIA, ni de ceux de Ferrari, qui quelque part ont procédés à un chantage du "tu payes, je reste".



Là, excuse moi, mai je crois que tu mélange tout.
Ou est ce qu'il y chantage ?
Alors un mec qui va voir son patron et lui dit "si vous ne m'augmentez pas je me casse ailleurs" , ... a mince, alors là aussi cela s'appelle faire chanter son boss !!!!



melaure a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je rigole sur le noyautage des anglais. C'est Ferrari qui a le plus d'influence depuis très longtemps et ainsi ils sont toujours épargnés des gros trucs.



Ou est ce que cela est immoral d'avoir de l'influence dans un milieu 
Je n'ai pas dit que la Scuderia était blanc comme neige !
Mais dans tous milieu, il y a toujours un leader ou personne plus influente qu'une autre.  



melaure a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je ne veux surtout pas de Jean Todt à la FIA. Sinon Ferrari peut encore plus magouiller pendant 10 ans tranquille ...



Ne mélange pas tout voyons .
Et puis si je suis ton raisonnement, Ferrari n'a pas attendu cela pour magouiller avec la FIA, donc comme beaucoup Ferrari=FIA , alors rien a craindre de plus  


Pour ce qui est du cas de Renault, exclure l'écurie au losange pas trop pour.
Briatore et Symonds Ok, mais toute l'équipe pas très cool tout ça.
Maintenant qu'une grosse sanction financière leur soit demandée, pourquoi pas, a conditions qu'une grosse partie de celle-ci soit aussi versée grâce aux indemnités de licenciement de ces deux joyeux lurons.


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Là, excuse moi, mai je crois que tu mélange tout.
> Ou est ce qu'il y chantage ?
> Alors un mec qui va voir son patron et lui dit "si vous ne m'augmentez pas je me casse ailleurs" , ... a mince, alors là aussi cela s'appelle faire chanter son boss !!!!
> .



La tu viens de dire que la FIA était le patron de Ferrari, donc qu'ils ne sont qu'une seule boite in fine. Hé bé ça explique tout ... Dans cet exemple, en donnant des sommes indues à Ferrari, la FIA a favorisé cette écurie, et franchement il y aurait pas mal de titres mal acquis a remettre en cause. C'est dégueulasse vis à vis des autres écuries ... Mais non comme c'est Ferrari, surtout on ne fait rien. Pourquoi on punirait Renault, McLaren ou d'autres ???

Quand Schumi était chez Benetton, il avait des tonnes de sanctions. Un fois passé chez Ferrari, fini les soucis ... Il n'y a aucune équité en F1 ... sans compter les incidents de pistes qui d'un grand prix à l'autre ont des sanctions souvent différentes ... bref aucune cohérence, c'est à la petite semaine et à la tête du client ...

Quand à Renault, il n'y aura pas besoin de les exclure, ils partiront tout seul. Seul moyen de couper avec ce sport aussi peu honnête que le cyclisme ... Je ne sais pas si la maison mère était au courant. Si ce n'est pas le cas, ils se sont bien fait blousé. Quoiqu'avec Briatore, il fallait quand même se méfier ... il me fait penser à un autre leader italien ...

Et l'image de la F1 va être au plus bas pendant un moment après plusieurs années de cette gestion misérable par Mosley et Ecclestone ... Qui va mettre fin à cette ère du fric avant le sport ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et l'image de la F1 va être au plus bas pendant un moment après plusieurs années de cette gestion misérable par Mosley et Ecclestone ... Qui va mettre fin à cette ère du fric avant le sport ?



C'est vrai qu'on a dit "ouf" quand Mosley a remplacé Balestre, mais que finalement, Balestre, il faisait plutôt figure d'enfant de ch&#339;ur comparé à ces deux là  :mouais:


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on a dit "ouf" quand Mosley a remplacé Balestre, mais que finalement, Balestre, il faisait plutôt figure d'enfant de chur comparé à ces deux là  :mouais:



Tu penses que ce sera donc encore pire après ??? :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Tu penses que ce sera donc encore pire après ??? :affraid:  :affraid:



Pas forcément, en ce qui me concerne, et à priori, j'attendrais de l'avoir vu à l'uvre avant de condamner Todt !


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas forcément, en ce qui me concerne, et à priori, j'attendrais de l'avoir vu à l'uvre avant de condamner Todt !


Ouais, et après tout si je me rappelle bien,  lui ne faisait sauter que des pièces de 10 francs... 
Enfin, bref. Oui Ferrari a depuis longtemps été favorisé par la FIA. Oui, les règlements ont souvent été "adaptés" pour la scuderia, et si Schumi a autant de titres c'est en grande partie à cause de çà. Si on avait échangé les places de McLaren et Ferrari lors de la fameuse affaire d'espionnage, je suis certain que les sanctions n'auraient pas été de la même ampleur. Et Renault, risque de payer le prix de son engagement contre Mosley en début d'année. Cà commence à faire beaucoup pour moi. J'aime voir les pilotes se donner à fond, voir les techniciens rivaliser d'ingéniosité pour développer de nouvelles monoplaces. Mais si au final celui qui gagne c'est celui qui triche le plus... :hein:


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> (...)
> Qui va mettre fin à cette ère du fric avant le *sport* ?


Bienvenue dans le monde réel... 
Tu peux remplacer le mot sport par n'importe quel autre "activité"; ta phrase aura toujours du sens...


----------



## melaure (17 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ouais, et après tout si je me rappelle bien,  lui ne faisait sauter que des pièces de 10 francs...
> Enfin, bref. Oui Ferrari a depuis longtemps été favorisé par la FIA. Oui, les règlements ont souvent été "adaptés" pour la scuderia, et si Schumi a autant de titres c'est en grande partie à cause de çà. Si on avait échangé les places de McLaren et Ferrari lors de la fameuse affaire d'espionnage, je suis certain que les sanctions n'auraient pas été de la même ampleur. Et Renault, risque de payer le prix de son engagement contre Mosley en début d'année. Cà commence à faire beaucoup pour moi. J'aime voir les pilotes se donner à fond, voir les techniciens rivaliser d'ingéniosité pour développer de nouvelles monoplaces. Mais si au final celui qui gagne c'est celui qui triche le plus... :hein:



Allez tous au Kart !


----------



## Baracca (17 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> ...... Mais si au final celui qui gagne c'est celui qui triche le plus... :hein:



Tu es sur que tu ne voulais pas plutôt dire :

"Mais si au final celui qui gagne c'est celui qui triche le plus et qui ne se fait attraper ..."


----------



## Hurrican (18 Septembre 2009)

Ah çà c'est une devise militaire...
"La seul chose interdite c'est de se faire prendre." :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Faut néanmoins espérer pour Sauber qu'une des nouvelles écuries ne soit pas prête à temps, sinon, à moins d'une modification des règlements, ils ne pourront pas courir, et ça serait débile dans la mesure où eux sont prêts à faire rouler une voiture et on le sait.......



Renault devrait leur laisser la place...


----------



## melaure (18 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ah çà c'est une devise militaire...
> "La seul chose interdite c'est de se faire prendre." :rateau:



C'est vrai pour tout ça : les impôts, la sieste au boulot, dépasser la limite de vitesse, dévier Katrina pour se débarrasser des frenchies en Louisiane, etc ... 

Mais bon quand il y a un peu d'Italie, ça devient tout de suite plus naturel, non ?


----------



## Alex666 (18 Septembre 2009)

Je laisserai le benef du doute à Todt, mais Vatanen (c'est bien lui en face hein ?) à du crédit et parait un peu plus clair, honnête et sportif que son rival, aura t'il un réseau à la hauteur de celui de todt ? 
la F1 devient ridicule et has been c'est un peu mon ressenti, il va falloir passer à l'électrique les gars ou un autre truc (des voitures qui roulent à 300Km/h et qui font pas de bruit, (obligé de mettre un haut-parleur et de passer l'enregistrement d'un moteur old style lol)

sinon ok il n'y a que des gros sous et ça joue a ki mieux mieux mais ferrari apporte a elle seule le crédit de la F1 actuelle, que cette boite soit payée parce que son image est planétaire me parait normal, ce qui fait chier c'est les magouilles tricherie et autre, allez  partout ds le monde et demandez à n'importe qui de citer une équipe de F1 pour un peu qu'il ait la télé ou la possibilité de s'informer, la réponse sera à 99% (mélaure c'est le 1% restant lol mon pote) Ferrari,
je viens de faire le test avec ma femme et elle a cité les rouges puis elle m'a dit ya aussi renault non ?, oui enfin plus pour longtemps... j'texpliquerais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> demandez à n'importe qui de citer une équipe de F1 pour un peu qu'il ait la télé ou la possibilité de s'informer, la réponse sera à 99% (mélaure c'est le 1% restant lol mon pote) Ferrari



Alors, va falloir revoir tes calculs, parce qu'avec not'doudou national, tu tombes déjà à 98%  laule mon pote !


----------



## Alex666 (19 Septembre 2009)

d'abord on est pas pote  ensuite tu mens sur ta localisation et me dit pas que t'as jeté" l'encre là, alors tes 98% y riment à rien loul  car qui ment un jour ment toujours


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> d'abord on est pas pote



Oh ! Mais je me contentais de te périphraser 



Alex666 a dit:


> ensuite tu mens sur ta localisation



Qu'en sais tu, tu y es allé vérifier ? 



Alex666 a dit:


> et me dit pas que t'as jeté" l'encre là



Je ne jettes jamais l'encre, je m'en sers pour écrire :hein:



Alex666 a dit:


> alors tes 98% y riment à rien loul



Pas du tout, 100 moins 2, ça fait bien 98, et doudou (qui te répondra "BMW" 100% des fois que tu l'interrogeras) plus Melaure, ça fait bien deux !



Alex666 a dit:


> car qui ment un jour ment toujours



Tu es coincé, là, si je te dis "je mens" !


----------



## Hurrican (19 Septembre 2009)

Sans compter ceux qui sans hésitation répondront McLaren, les japonais qui répondront Toyota, les britanniques fan de Williams, et les anti-ferraristes bien plus nombreux qu'on ne pense. Et je suis du lot (même si je suis supporter de Kimi)... Si on prend rien que ce forum, le pourcentage de Ferrariste va pas être si élevé que çà !


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Septembre 2009)

En effet...


----------



## Alex666 (19 Septembre 2009)

Pascal77... pourquoi tu perds du temps a répondre a mes âneries ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> Pascal77... pourquoi tu perds du temps a répondre a mes âneries ?


Passqu'il aime bien avoir le dernier mot... 
C'est pathologique, chez lui, pire qu'une envie de pisser... 




=>[]


----------



## Baracca (19 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> ... les japonais qui répondront Toyota...



Pas aussi sur que toi 

Demandes leur a ces mêmes japonais, la marque de maroquinerie qu'ils préfèrent, je doutes aussi qu'ils te répondent autre chose qu'une célèbre marque Française


----------



## rizoto (20 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Pas aussi sur que toi
> 
> Demandes leur a ces mêmes japonais, la marque de maroquinerie qu'ils préfèrent, je doutes aussi qu'ils te répondent autre chose qu'une célèbre marque Française



97, 98, 99, on s'en fout un peu non ... !? :sleep: 

Si des personnes devaient citer des écuries de formule 1, Ferrari arriverait en tête. Na voila ! 

Pensez vous que Renault va être interdit de championnat et si oui vont-ils continuer la F1 ?


----------



## Baracca (20 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> 97, 98, 99, on s'en fout un peu non ... !? :sleep:
> 
> Si des personnes devaient citer des écuries de formule 1, Ferrari arriverait en tête. Na voila !



Sur la base, ça partait que si tu demande a une personne qui connait que dalle en F1 de citer une écurie.
Ok pour dire que Mc Laren aurait grande chance d'être citée, mais pour ce qui est de Williams Renault, y a de grande chance que beaucoup soit étonnés qu'il avait des moteur en F1 avant la pèriode d'Alonso 

Après, y a pas mort d'homme 


Pour ce qui est de l'affaire Renault, je dirais que le Staff au losange a montré peut-être une avancé en virant les deux compères, et demande indirectement une pas trop grosse sanction.
Donc grosse grosse amende avec point constructeur et pas plus, ... si y a plus, ils ne vont pas aimés et se sentir humiliés et se casser du (ou des) championnat(s) , et là pas super cool pour l'image de cette discipline.


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Septembre 2009)

Demain on sait quoi pour Renault F1...
Grosse affaire tout de même ! C'est vraiment pas malin de on-sait-qui :mouais:
Je me demande quand même si Alonso était au courant, ou pas...


----------



## Baracca (21 Septembre 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> ...
> Je me demande quand même si Alonso était au courant, ou pas...



Comme tout premier pilote qui se respecte, est au courant de ce que doit faire son coéquipier  

Et aucune écurie n'y échappe


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2009)

Je serais très surpris aussi, qu'Alonso n'ai pas été au courant.


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je serais très surpris aussi, qu'Alonso n'ai pas été au courant.



Je croyais que c'était un grand champion. Un vrai grand champion ne peut pas accepter qu'on lui donne une victoire de cette manière ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Comme tout premier pilote qui se respecte, est au courant de ce que doit faire son coéquipier
> 
> Et aucune écurie n'y échappe





Hurrican a dit:


> Je serais très surpris aussi, qu'Alonso n'ai pas été au courant.





melaure a dit:


> Je croyais que c'était un grand champion. Un vrai grand champion ne peut pas accepter qu'on lui donne une victoire de cette manière ...



Ça spécule sec, dans le coin , je pense qu'il ne suffit pas tout à fait que Baracca et Hurrican soient d'accord sur ce point pour le déclarer coupable


----------



## Chang (21 Septembre 2009)

Surtout que ce n'est pas en debatant ici qu'on va avoir une reponse ...

Bref ... vivement ce week end et le prochain GP ... un peu plus pres de chez moi quand meme, donc on aura peut etre le direct cette fois ci ...  ...


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça spécule sec, dans le coin , je pense qu'il ne suffit pas tout à fait que Baracca et Hurrican soient d'accord sur ce point pour le déclarer coupable


Je ne le déclare pas coupable. Mais je vois mal comment il aurait pu ne pas être au courant. Ne serait-ce qu'à cause de sa stratégie carburant étrange (il a quand même du se poser des questions non, si on ne l'a pas directement prévenu ?). Et le couple Symonds / Briatore avait tout intérêt à ce que Fernando sâche ce qui allait se passer pour réagir en conséquence en piste (et il a fait pile ce qu'il fallait...).
J'avais de gros doutes sur les propos de Piquet au début de cette affaire. Mais là, vu les faits, l'analyse de la situation nous oblige à revoir le GP sous un autre angle. 
Ça me rappelle Lewis et son mensonge. Il nous aurait presque fait pleurer quand il a dit plus tard qu'il était déchiré lorsqu'il avait du mentir (comme si on l'y avait obligé en plus, et sa voix ne trahissait pourtant aucun trouble non plus).  
 Kimi, Iceman, serait donc sans coeur au milieu d'une bande d'êtres humains normaux ? Ben vous voulez que je vous disent. Il est peut être le plus humain de tous (à l'exception peut être de Webber, et de Coulthard, je sais il est plus là  ).


----------



## doudou83 (21 Septembre 2009)

verdict sur l'affaire* RENAULT *
*ICI*


----------



## rizoto (21 Septembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> verdict sur l'affaire* RENAULT *
> *ICI*



Tous s'en sortent très bien... je trouve !


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Tous s'en sortent très bien... je trouve !



Oui c'est même un peu trop clément. On voit qu'ils ont trop peur de perdre Renault. La suspension avec sursis OK, mais pas d'amende après avoir mis 100 millions à McLaren ?

Ca ne veut d'ailleurs rien dire une peine de sursis sans amende ...

Bref continuons à magouiller tranquille ...


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2009)

Pour ce qui est de l'amende, je suis en partie de ton avis Melaure.
Il n'y en a pas eu pour ne pas risquer de perdre Renault, çà je te suis sur ce terrain.
Mais il ne faut pas mettre en parallèle, cette tricherie sur une course, qui favorise une voiture, et l'espionnage de McLaren, qui influence tout le championnat. Bref, une amende de 10 millions, au lieu de 100, m'aurait parue raisonnable. 

Alonso a été blanchi. Faute de preuve, ou au contraire, parce qu'on a pu prouver son innocence ? J'espère qu'on aura plus de détail. Je déteste avoir un doute sur sa probité. Soit il a triché, et je le déteste, soit il est innocent, et alors je l'admire. Là je suis le cul entre deux chaises. :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je déteste avoir un doute sur sa probité. Soit il a triché, et je le déteste, soit il est innocent, et alors je l'admire. Là je suis le cul entre deux chaises. :rateau:



Tu n'as pas de doutes à avoir. Juridiquement il est innocent. Après  tu peux considérer que la FIA s'est trompée et crier au scandale, s'il n'y a pas d'appel, c'est fini, et on passe à d'autres magouilles autre chose.


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de l'amende, je suis en partie de ton avis Melaure.
> Il n'y en a pas eu pour ne pas risquer de perdre Renault, çà je te suis sur ce terrain.
> Mais il ne faut pas mettre en parallèle, cette tricherie sur une course, qui favorise une voiture, et l'espionnage de McLaren, qui influence tout le championnat. Bref, une amende de 10 millions, au lieu de 100, m'aurait parue raisonnable.
> 
> Alonso a été blanchi. Faute de preuve, ou au contraire, parce qu'on a pu prouver son innocence ? J'espère qu'on aura plus de détail. Je déteste avoir un doute sur sa probité. Soit il a triché, et je le déteste, soit il est innocent, et alors je l'admire. Là je suis le cul entre deux chaises. :rateau:



Oui dans les 10/20 millions puisque ce n'est qu'une course (enfin j'espère). Et si ça ne va pas dans la poche d'Ecclestone ...

Pour Alonso, je n'ai vraiment pas d'opinion. Si tout s'est réglé entre les trois en privé, le reste de Renault pouvait ne pas être au courant. Faudrait pas que ça lui arrive une troisième ou alors il aura du mal à encore être "innocent".


----------



## Baracca (21 Septembre 2009)

Je trouve les sanctions correcte a part qu'il n'y est aucune amende pour Renault.
Ok pour dire, que cela n'est pas la même chose que l'affaire Mc Laren , mais quand même.
Cela ne m'aurait pas satisfait aussi que le grand Argentier de la F1 empoche du blé aussi facilement, mais quelques millions de Dollar versé a une association (ex commissaire de piste et autre du genre, car ceux sont eux qui pouvait morfler).
Qu'ils se tiennent a carreaux pendant deux ans, pourquoi pas.

Pour la sanction de Briatore, et bien je dois dire que je ne m'attendais a une aussi sévère 

-La compète terminé pour lui, bon ok a son age il peut aussi s'en foutre, meme si une autre écurie aurait pu être intéressée...

-Privé d'accès a toute épreuve ou site sous la juridiction de la Fédération, là ça commence a chauffer.

-Mais, alors refuser d'accorder toute licence (ou contrat) a tout pilote manager par Flavio, c'est la sanction qu'il ne devait surement pas s'attendre.

Que cela soit en bien au en mal, je suis très surpris de la totalité des sanctions !


----------



## doudou83 (27 Septembre 2009)

Bon, après les péripéties de Renault ,nous voici à Singapour . Je n'aime pas ce circuit ,moche , dangereux ..naze quoi ! vu la configuration du circuit , le départ va être chaud bouillant !
*Lewis *en pôle  !   Déception pour Brawn .....

*LE POIDS DES VOITURES*
*LES 3 Q*

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Bon, après les péripéties de Renault ,nous voici à Singapour . Je n'aime pas ce circuit ,&#8230; , *dangereux* ..naze quoi !



La preuve : Piquet y a eu un accident l'an passé  :rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (27 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La preuve : Piquet y a eu un accident l'an passé  :rateau:



 LOL !

Dernières news
C'est presque fait, Alonso chez Ferrari et Kubica chez Renault la prochaine saison

qui a des news de bourdais et la F1 ? Villeuneuve aimerais revenir ? a suivre donc


----------



## Hurrican (28 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas presque fait. C'est fait.
Montezemolo qui annonce qu'il y aura Massa et un pilote espagnol. Caubet (président de Renault F1), qui dit qu'ils vont regretter Alonso, mais que lui aussi les regrettera... Allons, faut pas être sorcier pour avoir compris.
N'empêche que Ferrari, à moins de sortir une voiture 2010 au dessus du lot,  se mordra les doigts d'avoir laisser partir Kimi. Cà va être une sacré épine si la McLaren est compétitive, ce qui ne serait pas étonnant. J'ai hâte de voir comment il va s'entendre avec Hamilton par contre.  (comprenez, combien de jours avant que Lewis prenne un pain dans la tronche ?  )


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2009)

Un petit bravo à Lewis quand même. J'espère qu'il finira la saison comme Alonso l'an dernier. Et il ne regretteront pas Kova qui n'a pas su saisir sa chance cette année ...

Et re-bienvenu à Glock et Toyota !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Septembre 2009)

Et à Alonso, qui avec sa baignoire, a quand même fait des étincelles...

Parce que, on dira ce qu'on voudra, il va vite, très vite...


----------



## Hurrican (28 Septembre 2009)

Faudrait pas oublier que Kova a toujours eu la stratégie "de secours". 
McLaren ne mettant pas ses oeufs dans le même panier, il s'est toujours trouvé avec une voiture généralement bien plus lourde que celle de Lewis, et de la génération de développement précédente (voire 2). Il est chargé aussi du dégrossissage et des "essais de solutions" pendant les essais libres. Pas facile dans ce cas de trouver les réglages qui permettront d'être au top. Il n'y a qu'à voir les qualifs de Valence, ou Kova était juste derrière son équipier en performance, alors qu'il avait beaucoup plus de carburant.
Alors bravo à Lewis, ok. Mais je suis d'avis qu'il a la meilleure voiture du plateau depuis quelques GP, et un équipier qui ne peut le concurrencer à la régulière.
Au sujet de McLaren, du moins indirectement, on s'aperçoit que le moteur Mercedes (qui équipe Brawn et Force India, rappelons le) est définitivement le "meilleur" du plateau. Et là, il y a encore à redire. Je dirais pas que c'était couru d'avance, mais c'est ce que j'avais prédit dès que la FIA avait annoncé que la division électronique de McLaren serait chargée du boitier qui équipe toutes les voitures.   Bref, l'année prochaine, il y aura une "remise à niveau" des moteurs selon la FIA, le Mercedes semblant trop performant (d'ailleurs je recherche le lien où j'ai lu cette info, et ne le retrouve pas. Si quelqu'un a ...)


----------



## Chang (28 Septembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Bref, une amende de 10 millions, au lieu de 100, m'aurait parue raisonnable.



Je suis toujours amuse de lire ce genre de propos, ou l'on parle de millions, en prenant l'air d'etre en mesure de savoir ce que ca represente ... 



> J'ai hâte de voir comment il va s'entendre avec Hamilton par contre.  (comprenez, combien de jours avant que Lewis prenne un pain dans la tronche ?



La condecendance et la mauvaise foi dans ce fil me brise les joyeuses de plus en plus ... pas seulement toi, en general, meme si tu arrives a un niveau tres honorable  ...


----------



## Hurrican (28 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Je suis toujours amuse de lire ce genre de propos, ou l'on parle de millions, en prenant l'air d'etre en mesure de savoir ce que ca represente ...


Tout simplement si tu lisais un peu plus ce que l'on écrit, que Renault a triché sur une course, là où McLaren, qui a pris 100 millions d'amende, a influencé toute une saison (16GP). Ce n'est qu'une question de proportions, tout bêtement (tu connais la règle de 3 ?)...



Chang a dit:


> La condecendance et la mauvaise foi dans ce fil me brise les joyeuses de plus en plus ... pas seulement toi, en general, meme si tu arrives a un niveau tres honorable  ...


1) Personne ici ne t'as obligé à lire ce que l'on écrit.
2) On ne peut pas dire que tu aies beaucoup alimenté ce fil, j'estime donc que tes commentaires sont un peu "déplacés".
3) Si tu n'as que çà à dire, je pense que tu devrais t'abstenir te poster.


----------



## Chang (28 Septembre 2009)

Voila, ca, c'est fait ... :sleep: ...


----------



## Alex666 (28 Septembre 2009)

BOUH !


----------



## Hurrican (2 Octobre 2009)

He bien voilà, j'avais une certaine opinion sur Massa, et elle se confirme.
Quel ### ! 
C'est absolument sans gêne, qu'il estime que le GP de Singapour 2008 devrait être purement et simplement annulé, retirant  les 6 points d'Hamilton, et le sacrant, lui, champion du monde ! 
Juste retirer la 1ère place à Alonso, et donc offrir 2 points de plus à Lewis (3ème -> 2nd, alors que Massa 13è aurait été 12ème), çà l'a même pas effleuré (ou justement si ?). Je pense aussi qu'il devrait envisager de faire annuler le GP de Belgique 2008 à cause de la polémique sur la friction entre Hamilton et Raikkonen, et aussi certaines courses de 2007, quand Kimi a été champion. Avec çà, ce cher Felipe a déjà 2 titres en poche !


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Octobre 2009)

Dans le même temps, il court chez Ferrari, on peut dire qu'il a "l'esprit boutique"...

Des tricheurs auraient du mal à ne pas faire travailler des tricheurs... on va voir avec Alonso.


----------



## doudou83 (13 Octobre 2009)

Pour les supporters des voitures rouges et de* Felipe *voici une p'tite vidéo 
*vroum vroum*

Une nouvelle écurie pour *Rubens* en 2010 ?
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (14 Octobre 2009)

Ce week end *GP du Brésil* !!! 
*programme téloche
* 
*Barrichello* : ni oui , ni non !!???
*ICI*


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour les programme télé, car j'ai failli louper la première heure du Grand Prix!

J'avais noté que les essais qualif étaient le samedi à 14h (heure du Brésil) et la course dimanche à 14h (heure du Brésil toujours).... mais il faut croire que le Brésil passe à l'heure d'Eté dans la nuit de samedi à Dimanche! car en heure française ça donne samedi 19h et dimanche 18h....


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Merci pour les programme télé, car j'ai failli louper la première heure du Grand Prix!
> 
> J'avais noté que les essais qualif étaient le samedi à 14h (heure du Brésil) et la course dimanche à 14h (heure du Brésil toujours).... mais il faut croire que le Brésil passe à l'heure d'Eté dans la nuit de samedi à Dimanche! car en heure française ça donne samedi 19h et dimanche 18h....



C'est donc à 19H45 le sacre de Button et de Brawn ?   

Vettel va-t-il mettre la zizanie comme l'an dernier ?


----------



## Hurrican (14 Octobre 2009)

Je m'aperçois de mon côté que TF1 ne retransmets pas les qualifs pour une fois. :hein:
Ils préfèrent nous proposer des feuilletons insipides. :sick:
Bon, ben j'allumerai pas la télé samedi, voilà.


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Je m'aperçois de mon côté que TF1 ne retransmets pas les qualifs pour une fois. :hein:
> Ils préfèrent nous proposer des feuilletons insipides. :sick:
> Bon, ben j'allumerai pas la télé samedi, voilà.



C'est vrai ça vaut pas un bon Derrick !


----------



## doudou83 (16 Octobre 2009)

Pas de  *GROSJEAN* chez Renault en 2010 ?  
*ICI

*Et quel avenir pour* Kimi* ?
*ICI


*


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pas de  *GROSJEAN* chez Renault en 2010 ?
> *ICI*


*

Non, là ! (ton lien donne "erreur 404")*


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Octobre 2009)

Vous voulez du grand n'importe quoi :

[YOUTUBE]ikvjwBEYk50&[/YOUTUBE]

Là on touche le fond...


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2009)

Vous me faites rire, il est évident que le seul français en F1 l'an prochain sera ... Jean Alesi !


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2009)

et pourquoi pas Jacques Laffitte? Au lieu de raconter des conneries pour meubler l'antenne, il pourrait nous faire marrer en allant jouer au bowling dans le peloton!


----------



## doudou83 (18 Octobre 2009)

Conditions météo exécrables pour les qualifs et de belles surprises !
*Résumé*
*3Q*
Le poids des monoplaces
*ICI*

*ALLEZ BMW , ALLEZ KUBICA !!!!!!*


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2009)

Bon je lance la vague.

Félicitations à Brawn, Button et Barichello. Une saison record dans des circonstances jamais vues !

Par contre ce sera dur pour Rubbens de finir 2ème, le petit Vettel a de sacré crocs. Qu'est-ce que ça va être quand il aura une super voiture !

J'ai été surpris par Kobayashi, certes pas très propre, mais un japonais aussi combattant, c'est pas courant !

Bravo aussi au podium, même s'ils passent un peu inaperçu du coup. Webber est solide, Kubisca fera une sacrée recrue pour Renault, et Lewis assure quelques points précieux pour les duel des seconds couteaux avec Ferrari. Bon Kimi a pas été aidé aussi, et le second pilote Ferrari, quelque soit son nom, est voué à ne pas marquer ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai été surpris par Kobayashi, certes pas très propre, mais un japonais aussi combattant, c'est pas courant !



D'autant que c'était sa première course, sur un circuit où il n'a jamais été, et avec une voiture qu'il ne connaît pas (nonobstant les essais libre de Suzuka, mais ça fait léger quand même).

Pour le "pas très propre", je dirais "pas plus que n'importe quel autre débutant", la différence, c'est que d'habitude, ça se voit nettement moins, car ça se passe en queue de peloton, pas dans la "course aux points". En tout cas, le "gros cur", il l'a, c'est sûr !


----------



## Hurrican (19 Octobre 2009)

Oui, bravo à Button, qui hier, a attaqué quand il l'a fallu, et a su gérer par la suite, sans prendre de risques inutiles.
Moi qui ne suis pas pro Rubens, je suis quand même un peu déçu pour lui, car il méritait largement son podium. Décidément la chance joue parfois de mauvais tours.
Pour ce qui est de Webber, je dirais jolie course, mais _à mon avis_, entachée par la manuvre qui a couté cher à Kimi, et qui par ricochet a éliminé Sutil, Trulli et le pauvre Alonso. Protéger sa place, oui, mais là, c'était peut être un peu trop. Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est que nos chers commentateurs de TF1 n'ont pas tapé sur Webber pour cette manuvre, alors qu'ils affirmaient que Kobayashi allait avoir de gros problèmes, quand il a fait exactement la même chose à Nakajima et au même endroit, un peu plus tard. Les commissaires ont été plus stables dans leurs jugements, et n'ont pénalisé ni l'un ni l'autre. Soit, moi j'aurais mis un petit drive-through pour comportement dangereux, car le changement de file se fait pile quand le concurrent qui dépasse arrive au niveau des roues arrières, empêchant toute possibilité d'évitement, mais je le répète, c'est mon avis personnel.
Un carton aux commissaires qui retirent des points à Kovalainen pour son problème de pompe à essence arrachée. Qu'ils pénalisent McLaren, OK, parfaitement normal, mais le pauvre Heikki n'y est pour rien ! J'ai revisionné cette séquence, et l'homme à la sucette lui donne le départ, alors que la pompe est toujours branchée. Outre qu'il n'est pas responsable, il a été obligé de s'arrêter un peu plus loin pour faire enlever ce qui était resté coincé, lui faisant déjà perdre du temps. Double peine pour le pilote, injuste selon moi.
Kimi sauve Ferrari une fois de plus. Un départ canon, que certains limiteront au KERS, eux qui ne se rappellent pas que les années précédentes, alors que ce système n'existait pas, Kimi s'envolait déjà de la même façon. A ne pas confondre avec son attaque sur Webber, qui là provenait bien du KERS. Je ne reviendrai pas sur la polémique autour de ce système, mais on oublie vraiment trop souvent ses mauvais côtés ces derniers temps. Enfin bref, une belle course quand même, car à la fin du premier tour, il était avant-dernier... 5ème, malgré une voiture qui est loin des meilleures. Ils vont regretter de l'avoir pousser dehors les rouges !


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2009)

Il me semble que Kovalainen n'a pas été pénalisé en points, mais en temps (25s) ce qui le déclasse de la 9ème à la 12ème place (équivalent de la perte de temps qu'il aurait subi s'il avait écopé d'une drive-thru durant la course).


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Il me semble que Kovalainen n'a pas été pénalisé en points, mais en temps (25s) ce qui le déclasse de la 9ème à la 12ème place (équivalent de la perte de temps qu'il aurait subi s'il avait écopé d'une drive-thru durant la course).



Ah ben nan ! un arrêt ravitaillement coûte, là bas, 21 secondes en moyenne, donc un drive throught, c'est forcément moins !


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ben nan ! un arrêt ravitaillement coûte, là bas, 21 secondes en moyenne, donc un drive throught, c'est forcément moins !



Ils ont du considérer que Heiki, lui, prend 50 secondes dans un arrêt ravitaillement (le temps de récupérer le tuyau...), donc un drive thru à 25 s c'est pas mal


----------



## doudou83 (19 Octobre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Oui, bravo à Button, qui hier, a attaqué quand il l'a fallu, et a su gérer par la suite, sans prendre de risques inutiles.
> Moi qui ne suis pas pro Rubens, je suis quand même un peu déçu pour lui, car il méritait largement son podium. Décidément la chance joue parfois de mauvais tours.
> Pour ce qui est de Webber, je dirais jolie course, mais _à mon avis_, entachée par la manuvre qui a couté cher à Kimi, et qui par ricochet a éliminé Sutil, Trulli et le pauvre Alonso. Protéger sa place, oui, mais là, c'était peut être un peu trop. Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est que nos chers commentateurs de TF1 n'ont pas tapé sur Webber pour cette manuvre, alors qu'ils affirmaient que Kobayashi allait avoir de gros problèmes, quand il a fait exactement la même chose à Nakajima et au même endroit, un peu plus tard. Les commissaires ont été plus stables dans leurs jugements, et n'ont pénalisé ni l'un ni l'autre. Soit, moi j'aurais mis un petit drive-through pour comportement dangereux, car le changement de file se fait pile quand le concurrent qui dépasse arrive au niveau des roues arrières, empêchant toute possibilité d'évitement, mais je le répète, c'est mon avis personnel.
> Un carton aux commissaires qui retirent des points à Kovalainen pour son problème de pompe à essence arrachée. Qu'ils pénalisent McLaren, OK, parfaitement normal, mais le pauvre Heikki n'y est pour rien ! J'ai revisionné cette séquence, et l'homme à la sucette lui donne le départ, alors que la pompe est toujours branchée. Outre qu'il n'est pas responsable, il a été obligé de s'arrêter un peu plus loin pour faire enlever ce qui était resté coincé, lui faisant déjà perdre du temps. Double peine pour le pilote, injuste selon moi.
> Kimi sauve Ferrari une fois de plus. Un départ canon, que certains limiteront au KERS, eux qui ne se rappellent pas que les années précédentes, alors que ce système n'existait pas, Kimi s'envolait déjà de la même façon. A ne pas confondre avec son attaque sur Webber, qui là provenait bien du KERS. Je ne reviendrai pas sur la polémique autour de ce système, mais on oublie vraiment trop souvent ses mauvais côtés ces derniers temps. Enfin bref, une belle course quand même, car à la fin du premier tour, il était avant-dernier... 5ème, malgré une voiture qui est loin des meilleures. Ils vont regretter de l'avoir pousser dehors les rouges !



rien a ajouter , tu as bien résumé !!
 Ahh si j'oubliais, well done *ROBERT KUBICA!*! !


----------



## melaure (19 Octobre 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord, moi aussi j'avais tout de suite vu le gars relever son panneau, même si c'était furtif. Comme d'hab les gens de TF1 ne regardent jamais les images quand ils commentent et n'importe quel personne un peu attentive pourrait nettement mieux commenter que ces rigolos ...


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, moi aussi j'avais tout de suite vu le gars relever son panneau, même si c'était furtif. Comme d'hab les gens de TF1 ne regardent jamais les images quand ils commentent et n'importe quel personne un peu attentive pourrait nettement mieux commenter que ces rigolos ...



... et en plus prennent partis pour les pilotes français :mouais:
c'est pour ça que je regarde sur une chaîne belge, parce que là, au moins, on a pas de pilote belge donc pas de prise de tête  (ça a ses avantages parfois)

Bravo à Button, que je soutiens depuis plusieurs saisons, sachant qu'il allait percer en ayant une bonne voiture...


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

Amalcrex a dit:


> ... et en plus prennent partis pour les pilotes français :mouais:.



Ou le moindre détail pouvant rendre tel ou tel pilote presque français
le nouveau pilote Toyota qui habite Paris, 
Vettel qui quoiqu'Allemand parle un français presque parfait
Alonso originaire de Barcelone, donc proche de la frontière française
etc, etc...


----------



## doudou83 (23 Octobre 2009)

Le nouveau tôlier de la FIA (sans surprise)
*ICI*
de toutes les façons , je préfère sa femme !!


----------



## Baracca (23 Octobre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Le nouveau tôlier de la FIA (sans surprise)
> *ICI*
> de toutes les façons , je préfère sa femme !!



Tu m'étonne


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Le nouveau tôlier de la FIA (sans surprise)
> *ICI*
> de toutes les façons , je préfère sa femme !!



Ouais, c'est reparti pour 10 ans de n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Baracca (24 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ouais, c'est reparti pour 10 ans de n'importe quoi ...



Cela serait un minimum bien de laisser une paire d'années avant de juger du bonhomme 
Ne pas aimer la personne c'est une chose et dire qu'il fait n'importe quoi en ai une autre


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> dire qu'il fait n'importe quoi en ai une autre



+1, mais j'aurais dit "prétendre qu'il va faire n'importe quoi". Ça s'appelle un procès d'intention, mais là où il ne faut pas trop rêver, c'est en pensant qu'il aura le pouvoir de tout changer, même s'il en a l'intention, si Mosley a pu faire tout ce qu'il a fait, c'était en accord avec les caciques du conseil, ceux qui ont été ré-élus sont assez nombreux pour entraver efficacement toute velléité de réforme, le président préside, mais ses décisions n'ont force de loi qu'avec l'aval du conseil, si la majorité de celui ci est contre, ça ne passe pas, or, dans un premier temps, au moins, ce seront encore "les hommes de Mosley" qui y siégeront sous la présidence de Todt. :hein:


----------



## doudou83 (26 Octobre 2009)

toujours la rumeur sur* Barrichello *
*ICI

*


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> toujours la rumeur sur* Barrichello *
> *ICI
> 
> *



Si Button partait chez McLaren en plus, quel désaveux ce serait pour Brawn ...


----------



## doudou83 (30 Octobre 2009)

Quelques infos sur les pilotes et la saison 2010

*Nico Rosberg*

*Kimi Raikkonen*

Quelques données sur le circuit d'* Abou Dhabi*
*ICI*

Tout savoir sur le circuit de* Yas Marina*
*ICI

*Le salaire des pilotes*
ICI

*


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2009)

En 2010, un nouveau* SENNA *en F1 ! 
*ICI*


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> En 2010, un nouveau* SENNA *en F1 !
> *ICI*



Espérons qu'il fasse mieux que "le nouveau Piquet en F1" 

EDIT : remarque, qu'un piquet se plante, finalement &#8230; :rateau:


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2009)

Bon de belles qualifs ! Bravo Lewis !

Les RB et Brawn sont devant et ne sont pas encore en vacances, même si les places sont jouées.

Et je suis bien triste pour Fisichella. Allez chez Ferrari aura été la plus grosse bêtise de sa carrière. Il aurait pu marquer tellement de points avec son ancienne écurie. Quel gâchi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Et je suis bien triste pour Fisichella. Allez chez Ferrari aura été la plus grosse bêtise de sa carrière. Il aurait pu marquer tellement de points avec son ancienne écurie. Quel gâchi !



En fait, en faisant ça, il s'est assuré du taf pour les années à venir, sachant que de toute façon, 2009 était sa dernière saison en tant que pilote titulaire de F1 !


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> *de belles qualifs ! Bravo Lewis !*
> Les RB et Brawn sont devant et ne sont pas encore en vacances, même si les places sont jouées.
> Et je suis bien triste pour Fisichella.* Allez chez Ferrari aura été la plus grosse bêtise de sa carrière*. Il aurait pu marquer tellement de points avec son ancienne écurie. Quel gâchi !



oui d'accord avec toi ! *Fiscico* ...mauvaise stratégie!!
comme tu le dis , tout le monde se bat jusqu'au bout ! belle bataille en perspective !
sur cette fin de saison les *MacLaren *sont revenues vraiment très fort . super *Lewis  
*je ne peux m'empêcher de crier haut et fort pour la dernière fois .....

*ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!  ALLEZ LE GRAND ROBERT KUBICA !!!!!!!* :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Je ne peux m'empêcher de crier haut et fort pour la dernière fois .....
> 
> *ALLEZ BMW !!!!!!!!  ALLEZ LE GRAND ROBERT KUBICA !!!!!!!* :rateau:



L'an prochain, tu vas crier quoi ?


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2009)

J'aime bien ce Polonais comme vous le savez.... et ce Finnois-Allemand de* Rosberg *!! donc on verra en 2010 .......


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2009)

Bravo au deux teams qui font les 4 permières places. Pas de chance pour Lewis, les casses sont pourtant rares.

Sinon Kobayashi toujours impressionnant et Fisico qui doit encore plus se mordre les doigts


----------



## Alex666 (1 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Bravo au deux teams qui font les 4 permières places. Pas de chance pour Lewis, les casses sont pourtant rares.
> 
> Sinon Kobayashi toujours impressionnant et Fisico qui doit encore plus se mordre les doigts



oh que tu as raison, 

je reste sur mon impression de début de championnat, Vettel a vraiment un statut de N°1 et je serais curieux de voir ce jeune Japonnais avec une RB, il est surprenant, il attaque à mort, la révélation de la fin de saison !

saison excellente sur tout les points, cela faisait bien longtemps que nous n'avions pas eu affaire à autant de compétition, vivement l'année prochaine avec j'espère un retour en force de Renault & Ferrari


----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2009)

Alex666 a dit:


> *vivement l'année prochaine* avec j'espère un retour en force de* Renault*



Oui , belle fin de saison . les derniers tours entre *Button et Webber* étaient superbes .
Oui , il faudra suivre ce* Kobayashi* en espérant qu'il décroche un volant en 2010
Oui , un retour en force de* Renault* avec le *grand Robert* ...
Oui , il faut un Français en F1 ! allez *Grosjean* ou peut être* Montagny..*...
Oui , *BMW* c'est terminé......:sleep: 
Oui , bravo à *Brawn* , écurie dont pas grand monde ne voulait 
Oui , ce* Vettel *est un sacré pilote 
Oui , l'inter saison promet d'être riche en rebondissements 
Oui , un grand bravo à* Button* qui a bataillé ferme pour le titre mais je préfère sa future épouse 
*Oui , vivement mars 2010 !!!!!!!* 


*les chiffres du w-end*


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2009)

Renault et Ferrari ne m'ont pas manqué, au contraire. C'est bien de voir les autres écuries devant. Je re-signe pour une année comme ça en plus


----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2009)

1er rebondissement avec application en 2011
*ICI*


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2009)

Oui Bridgestone s'en va.
Soit disant la crise économique... Je crois qu'elle a bon dos. Outre, comme le fait remarquer un cabinet de consultant proche de Bridgestone, que l'image désirée par le consommateur d'une voiture plus propre, plus économique se marie nettement moins bien avec la F1, je crois aussi que c'est la vision de Michelin qui était la bonne.
Quand il n'y a pas compétition, il n'y a pas d'image. On parle des pneus, des durs, des tendres, des pluies, ... Mais on ne prononce pas le nom de la marque, ou très peu. On ne peut pas comparer avec le concurrent, et donc sans référentiel le client ne met pas une marque devant l'autre. Bibendum a bien fait de partir, ils ont fait de bonnes économies à ce niveau.
En tout cas, quelques belles passes d'armes hier, on a enfin vu un peu de bagarre. Un circuit magnifique, mais qui laisse un goût bizarre, quand on voit ce qu'il a couté (avec tout son environnement). Pharaonique, voilà le mot. A la grosse différence par rapport aux pyramides, que lorsque le désert voudra reprendre ses droits, faudra pas longtemps pour que tombe en ruine ce caprice de milliardaires. :hein:


----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2009)

pas mieux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *les chiffres du w-end*



Tenez, quelques chiffres sur ces 60 années de championnat de F1 : 
- 50% des champions du monde "actuellement en course" sont anglais
- La grande Bretagne a remporté 14 des 60 titres pilotes
- 10 des 31 champions du mondes de F1 sont anglais
- Le seul "fils de champion du monde" à l'être devenu à son tour est anglais

Donc, statistiquement parlant, être anglais semble bien donner un avantage pour devenir champion du monde de F1 ! 

Le récap :




Sinon :
- 1 pilote a obtenu 7 titres
- 1 pilote a obtenu 5 titres
- 1 pilote a obtenu 4 titres
- 5 pilotes ont obtenu 3 titres
- 6 pilotes ont obtenu 2 titres
- 17 pilotes ont obtenus 1 titre.


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Oui , belle fin de saison . les derniers tours entre *Button et Webber* étaient superbes .
> Oui , il faudra suivre ce* Kobayashi* en espérant qu'il décroche un volant en 2010
> Oui , un retour en force de* Renault* avec le *grand Robert* ...
> Oui , il faut un Français en F1 ! allez *Grosjean* ou peut être* Montagny..*...
> ...



100% d'accord sur ces points positifs. Par contre je pense qu'on ne peut oublier de citer les commentaires de plus en plus insupportables de TF1....

Comment peut-on être aussi franchouillard? 

A les écouter, il n'y aurait que des français dans les points à l'arrivée de ce dernier grand prix:
c'est grâce au moteur Renault que les RedBull ont gagné (à croire qu'Alonso et Grosjean avait un moteur de Logan!)
Kobayashi est en fait... français! il habite Levallois-Perret! presque un parisien donc!

Même Buemi serait presque français du fait qu'il a été le coéquipier de Bourdais...


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tenez, quelques chiffres sur ces 60 années de championnat de F1 :
> - 50% des champions du monde "actuellement en course" sont anglais
> - La grande Bretagne a remporté 14 des 60 titres pilotes
> - 10 des 31 champions du mondes de F1 sont anglais
> ...



Dis moi, c'est toi qui a pondu ce tableau?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2009)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Dis moi, c'est toi qui a pondu ce tableau?



Non, ce sont les sous totaux automatiques d'Excel, pourquoi ?


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> 100% d'accord sur ces points positifs. Par contre je pense qu'on ne peut oublier de citer les commentaires de plus en plus insupportables de TF1....
> 
> Comment peut-on être aussi franchouillard?
> 
> ...



Ben écoute si Napoléon avait réussi a envahir la Grande-Bretagne, on aurait que des teams Français (et l'Italie serait aux ordres  ) 

C'est TF1 que veux-tu, écoute RMC pendant la course


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est TF1 que veux-tu, écoute RMC pendant la course



Pour qu'ils soient tous (où presque) "monégasques" (vu qu'ils ont tous ou presque au moins une résidence là bas)


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ben écoute si Napoléon avait réussi a envahir la Grand-Bretagne, on aurait que des teams Français (et l'Italie serait aux ordres  )
> ;..




Pas bête ça! et les stats de Pascal77 auraient une autre allure! 

J'envoie un mail de suite à Jean-Louis Moncet et Jacques Laffitte !


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2009)

Sans compter que Guillaume le conquérant, le seul continental à avoir réussi l'invasion de l'Angleterre (grâce à la célèbre bataille d'Hastings en 1066), a donné du sang français à ces grand bretons !  
Bah, oui, ils sont pro-français nos commentateurs à la noix. Mais bon, c'est de bonne guerre, et ils ne sont quand même pas sectaires. Ils ne tarissent pas d'éloges sur Vettel, ou sur Kobayashi hier. Même s'ils se sont réjouis qu'il vive en France, ils parlaient bien du pilote *japonais*, n'oubliant pas de citer ses illustres prédécesseurs, Nakajima, Sato, Suzuki.
Non, ils ont bien des défauts, mais leur reprocher d'être pro-français, non. Ils le sont, oui, mais raisonnablement. Franchement, regarde la télé italienne, allemande, espagnole ou anglaise, et tu vas prendre peur. Les nôtres sont parfaitement impartials à côté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Franchement, regarde la télé italienne, allemande, espagnole ou anglaise, et tu vas prendre peur. Les nôtres sont parfaitement impartials à côté.



Oui, c'est vrai, d'ailleurs, il y a peu, à la télé italienne, ils ne parlaient que du pilote italien  Mince, comment il s'appelle déjà ? Mais si, vous savez, celui qui avait a un frère pilote aussi, mais allemand, lui  Schumacher, voilà, c'est ça ! :rateau:


----------



## Chang (2 Novembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas vu le GP sur TF1, mais sur une chaine anglaise, donc je ne peux pas comparer ; il ne m'a pas semble cependant que les commentateurs en rajoutaient sur le cote pro-anglais ...


----------



## Hurrican (2 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai, d'ailleurs, il y a peu, à la télé italienne, ils ne parlaient que du pilote italien  Mince, comment il s'appelle déjà ? Mais si, vous savez, celui qui avait a un frère pilote aussi, mais allemand, lui  Schumacher, voilà, c'est ça ! :rateau:


T'es moqueur, là.  
Oui ils ont encensé Schumi. Mais parce qu'il conduisait ... pour le cheval cabré. 
Non, en Italie, il n'y a que Ferrari qui compte. Et Torro Rosso un peu. 
Je pense mais là faudrait l'avis de quelqu'un qui la capte et la regarde, que la télé brésilienne ne doit pas être mal non plus.  La presse en tout cas, est très parti pris du peu que j'en ai vu.
Les anglais sont plus subtils, mais ils ne manquent jamais de rappeler qu'ils ont les écuries sur leur territoire, qu'ils ont les écuries les plus titrées, le plus grand nombre de champions du monde, etc... Et puis, ils défendront becs et ongles Hamilton ou Button, même s'ils ont tort (cf le GP d'Australie cette année).


----------



## doudou83 (4 Novembre 2009)

Dans les rebondissements pour la saison prochaine, il y aura peut être celui ci  
*ICI*


----------



## rizoto (4 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> Dans les rebondissements pour la saison prochaine, il y aura peut être celui ci
> *ICI*




Une place pour BMW???


----------



## Hurrican (4 Novembre 2009)

Ce n'est plus une question, c'est officiel, et avec effet immédiat... 
Ce qui est quand même étonnant, sachant que Toyota s'était inscrit et avait déjà versé les droits.
Je me pose donc la question, la crise est elle la vraie raison de ce départ ? 
Toyota avait le plus gros budget de la F1 depuis 3 ans, et ils n'ont rien ramené. Ils ne pouvaient plus avoir de pilote de très haut calibre l'année prochaine, puisque Kimi le dernier sur le marché, avait clairement dit que Toyota ne l'intéressait pas. Bref l'année 2010 ne s'annonçait pas forcément sous les meilleurs hospices. Et ajouté à la crise (parce que quand même Toyota souffre, faut pas se cacher la vérité), cà devenait évident que l'avenir du constructeur japonais en F1 s'assombrissait. Bref, à mon avis, si la crise a certes été une des raisons du départ de Toyota, c'est quand même le manque de résultats qui a fait penché la balance.

Bon, ben Sauber a peut être trouvé son ticket d'entrée. 
Mais du coup, il y a moins de places pour les pilotes. Du changement de dernière minute en perspective dans les nouvelles écuries avec des pilotes expérimentés, ou au contraire des mises à la retraite supplémentaires ?


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2009)

Il n'y avait pas une équipe en attente qu'une place ne se libère ?

Et puis il peut y avoir un repreneur. Ce serait marrant que le même coup arrive à Toyota qu'à Honda. Un repreneur et hop champion du monde ! 

Enfin ça fait surtout un motoriste de moins. Il ne va pas en rester beaucoup !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Une place pour BMW???



BMW ne cherche pas de place, ils ont fait comme Toyota, c'est Sauber (motorisé par Ferrari), qui court après une place, mais pas certain qu'ils puissent prendre celle de Toyota, la marque ayant également déclaré chercher à vendre son écurie de F1, ça pourrait faire comme "Honda -> Brawn GP" !

Mince, toasted par le lyonnais :casse:


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> BMW ne cherche pas de place, ils ont fait comme Toyota, c'est Sauber (motorisé par Ferrari), qui court après une place, mais pas certain qu'ils puissent prendre celle de Toyota, la marque ayant également déclaré chercher à vendre son écurie de F1, ça pourrait faire comme "Honda -> Brawn GP" !
> 
> Mince, toasted par le lyonnais :casse:



Pas assez rapide petit scarabée. 

En attendant Ecclestone veut ramasser plus de fric avec 20 grand prix.


----------



## doudou83 (4 Novembre 2009)

A propos des rebondissements ,* FERRARI *se lâche  
*ICI*


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

Vont sans doute revoir le règlement pour 2010, en tous cas, pour autoriser les voitures à rouler &#8230; Sur les jantes !


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> A propos des rebondissements ,* FERRARI *se lâche
> *ICI*



Peut-être que si toutes ces écuries avaient touchées des subventions secrètes de la FIA comme Ferrari, ils seraient restés ...

Sont quand même gonflés ceux-là, même si sur le fond ce n'est pas faux.


----------



## sylko (5 Novembre 2009)

Pour moi, c'est clair, Ecclestone est le torpilleur de la Formule 1.

Je le répète depuis de nombreuses années. Il n'y a plus de passion, dans ce sport. Le pognon et les magouilles ont eu raison de la Formule 1. Ces circuits construits au milieu du désert, avec comme seul public, des sheiks et des pouffes comme Naomi Campbell, c'est tout simplement pathétique.


----------



## Hurrican (5 Novembre 2009)

Ben franchement, quand un fabricant quel qu'il soit, est fournisseur unique, son image ne gagne rien, ou presque rien. Or tout l'intérêt de ce genre de discipline, c'est justement de se construire une image de n°1, d'innovation, de combattant.
Vu ce que coûte l'entretien d'un service haute compétition, avec tout le matériel (machines et moules spéciaux, etc...), et le personnel impliqué (ingénieurs, techniciens, transporteurs, etc...) qui va devoir fournir environ 10.000 pneus spéciaux (lire hors de prix) par an, on comprend qu'il y ait besoin que çà rapporte. 
Ce qui est paradoxal, c'est que Bridgestone et Michelin bénéficiaient *ensemble*, de leur compétition. Je veux dire par là que les retombées pour ses deux marques comblaient le coût du service haute compétition, quand ils étaient confrontés. Alors que lorsque Bridgestone s'est retrouvé seul, certes celà lui a couté peut être moins cher, mais comme les retombées ont été nulles, finalement, au lieu de gagner de l'argent, ils en ont perdu.
Enfin, zut, c'est pourtant une évidence économique acceptée par tous ! Pour aller de l'avant et réduire les coûts, il n'y a pas mieux que la *concurrence*.

Alors Mossieur Todt, puisque vous venez d'être "élu" (moi j'aurais dit nommé), essayez d'envisager le retour à la concurrence sur les pneus. Vous avez peur que le budget explose ? C'est bien simple, chaque fabricant devra vendre ses pneus x dollars/euros maximum à ses partenaires. Au fabricant de se débrouiller pour tenir dans l'enveloppe prévue, quitte à y perdre ses propres deniers, ce sera à lui de mesurer jusqu'où il peut aller.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

sylko a dit:


> . Ces circuits construits au milieu du désert, avec comme seul public, des sheiks



Et encore, pas n'importe lesquels, Bernie ne les accepte que correctement provisionnés !


----------



## sylko (5 Novembre 2009)

Quand à la disparition des constructeurs, moi je dis, bon débarras. Ce ne sont jamais eux qui ont fait avancer le schmilblick. Ce sont les vrais passionnés qui ont marqué ce sport et qui font que celui-ci bouge.


----------



## Chang (5 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore, pas n'importe lesquels, Bernie ne les accepte que correctement provisionnés !



Ils etaient tous en blanc ce week end ...  ...





​


----------



## Alex666 (7 Novembre 2009)

l'article de ferrari est assez juste ds l'ensemble, au vu des luttes intestines, des luttes FOCA FIA presque rien d'étonnant... 

et si les constructeurs partaient tous pour recréer un championnat parallèle ?

j'espère que les nouvelles teams créeront le spectacle et des rebondissements mais j'ai peur d'un gros nivèlement par le bas et de se retrouver dans une catégorie F1 bis plus proche d'un championnat de seconde zone que du top du sport auto


----------



## doudou83 (7 Novembre 2009)

Un choix pour* TRULLI* ?
*ICI*

*KIMI RÄIKKÖNEN *: que faire en 2010 ?
*ICI*
*KIMI et MCLAREN*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *KIMI RÄIKKÖNEN *: que faire en 2010 ?


----------



## marcelpahud (8 Novembre 2009)

Ouaip ben je me demande ce que va devenir la F1.... mais un championnat avec pleins de moteurs cosworth ne me déplairait pas  Back in the 70's ! 

A part, ça, juste pour rire : je viens de remarquer la similitude amusante entre les débuts de carrière de Hamilton et Jacques Villeneuve. Qu'on soit clair tout de suite, j'apprécie autant l'un que l'autre ;-)

Villeneuve après 3 saisons : 
- Vice champion (1ere saison)
- Champion du monde (2eme saison)
- 5ème du championnat (3eme saison)
- 11 victoires

Hamilton après 3 saisons :
- Vice champion (1ere saison)
- Champion du monde (2eme saison)
- 5ème du championnat (3eme saison)
- 11 victoires

L'histoire se répète ?

Pas vraiment puisqu'ensuite Villeneuve est parti chez BAR et n'a marqué aucun point puis sa carrière s'est enlisée... de plus, même s'il était jeune, Villeneuve avait déjà 26 ans au moment de décrocher le Graal... Hamilton restant chez McLaren, il risque moins de suivre cette même voie... et il aura à peine 25 ans à l'aube de sa 4ème saison...


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ouaip ben je me demande ce que va devenir la F1.... mais un championnat avec pleins de moteurs cosworth ne me déplairait pas  Back in the 70's !



Et pourquoi pas les même voitures tant qu'on y est ...


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2009)

Quel sera le nouveau nom pour la saison prochaine ?
*Brawn GP* ou* Brawn-Mercedes *ou *Mercedes* tout court ?
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (17 Novembre 2009)

et voilà , c'est fait !!
*Mercedes GP*


----------



## Hurrican (17 Novembre 2009)

Oui, et Button irait finalement chez McLaren...
Cà veut dire que Rosberg se retrouverait seul chez Mercedes. Mais qui pour l'épauler ? 
Car çà m'étonnerait que le constructeur allemand ne fasse pas des pieds et des mains pour obtenir une *grosse* pointure (même si Nico devrait pouvoir prouver sa valeur cette fois, et obtenir ce statut). Ils achètent pas BrawnGP pour faire encore une année de "transition". Alonso et Massa étant chez Ferrari, Hamilton chez McLaren, Kubica chez Renault, il ne resterait plus que ... Kimi. Un rebondissement ?


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2009)

Oui enfin Button n'est pas encore parti. Je serais étonné que Mercedes laisse filer comme ça le numéro 1 ...

Enfin tout le monde garde le moteur Mercedes, c'est déjà ça


----------



## doudou83 (17 Novembre 2009)

*Glock* a trouvé son baquet
*ICI

MacLaren *aurait bientôt 2 pilotes Anglais ?
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (18 Novembre 2009)

ça bouge !!!!!   

*Rosberg
* 
*Button


*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------

*Räikkönen*


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *MacLaren *aurait bientôt 2 pilotes Anglais ?



McLaren aurait (a, maintenant) surtout les deux derniers champions du monde !


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense que si on donnait la même voiture à Kimi et Jenson, je pense que le premier s'en sortirait mieux.

Tout ça c'est pour un numéro sur une voiture ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense que si on donnait la même voiture à Kimi et Jenson, je pense que le premier s'en sortirait mieux.
> 
> Tout ça c'est pour un numéro sur une voiture ...



Je sais ne pas pourquoi, mais je n'en suis pas absolument convaincu


----------



## Hurrican (18 Novembre 2009)

Moi si, c'est uniquement une question de budget pour McLaren (et un peu pour le n°1), Kimi étant très gourmand.
Mais du point de vue pilotage, le finlandais a prouvé avec sa Ferrari pourtant peu compétitive (on a vu ce que Fisichella a pu faire avec...) qu'il arrivait quand même régulièrement dans les premières places (d'ailleurs il a l'un des plus gros scores en point de la seconde partie de saison, avec une voiture pourtant sans développement, loin de la McLaren d'Hamilton qui a à peine plus de points ou de la Brawn de Button...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Moi si, c'est uniquement une question de budget pour McLaren (et un peu pour le n°1), Kimi étant très gourmand.
> Mais du point de vue pilotage, le finlandais a prouvé avec sa Ferrari pourtant peu compétitive (on a vu ce que Fisichella a pu faire avec...) qu'il arrivait quand même régulièrement dans les premières places (d'ailleurs il a l'un des plus gros scores en point de la seconde partie de saison, avec une voiture pourtant sans développement, loin de la McLaren d'Hamilton qui a à peine plus de points ou de la Brawn de Button...).



Certes, mais il avait une Ferrari, là, avec une McLaren, il finissait une course sur deux "aux paquerettes", alors


----------



## doudou83 (19 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> *Mais du point de vue pilotage, le finlandais a prouvé avec sa Ferrari pourtant peu compétitive (on a vu ce que Fisichella a pu faire avec...) qu'il arrivait quand même régulièrement dans les premières places*.


je partage ton avis ! c'est un très bon pilote bien que je ne l'apprécie pas plus que cela ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> je partage ton avis ! c'est un très bon pilote bien que je ne l'apprécie pas plus que cela ....



Moi pas, il est très irrégulier, même s'il a du talent, et Button n'en est pas dépourvu non plus, de talent, je ne pense pas qu'il soit devenu champion cette année juste à cause de la voiture, qui était certes bonne, mais visiblement pas "la meilleure en tout et partout", loin s'en faut !

Cela dit, on devrait avoir, si McLaren joue le jeu l'an prochain, un bon étalon pour jauger le talent de Button !


----------



## Hurrican (19 Novembre 2009)

Kimi irrégulier ? 
Je te rappellerais qu'il a failli piquer un titre au teuton (2005/2006 ? je sais plus) justement parce que Schumi avait été très irrégulier, mais avait gagné plusieurs fois durant la saison, alors que Kimi avait tourné comme une horloge avec sa McLaren peu compétitive mais fiable, trustant les podiums.
On a collé une étiquette de "casseur" à Raikkonen parce que lors d'une et *une seule *saison , durant laquelle il s'est donné à fond parce que la voiture n'était pas à la hauteur, il a fait quelques sorties. D'ailleurs cette même saison, on a "oublié" que Hamilton et Massa avait fait autant de petit bois.
L'année où chez McLaren il a abandonné x fois, ce n'était pas sur sorties de piste, mais à cause d'un arbre de transmission mal conçu qui lui a valu, ainsi qu'à Montoya, de terminer plus souvent qu'à son tour sur le bas côté (7 abandons sur la même panne...).
Cette année encore, il a été régulièrement dans les premiers (malgré le handicap de sa voiture). On ne peut pas en dire autant de Button, qui disposait pourtant de la Brawn ! Et il n'y a qu'à regarder la quantité de points engrangés en 2ème partie de saison pour s'en rendre compte.
Bon, maintenant Kimi a ses propres défauts, mais ce ne sont pas ceux là. Il est très "solitaire", tout le monde le sait. Il n'est pas de ceux qui bossent d'arrache-pied à la mise au point de la voiture (loin d'être mauvais, il est malheureusement fainéant à ce niveau).

Et toujours à propos de Kimi, j'avais eu le nez creux. 
Il négocie bien avec Mercedes GP !
Finalement, Ross Brawn ne sera peut être pas si faché que çà de voir Button partir. Un coup de volant comme çà dans l'équipe çà peut faire une grosse différence ! :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Novembre 2009)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, huri, de plus je ne crois pas que nous soyons les seuls à penser ça. Sur le plateau de F1, tous les observateurs ou presque s'accordent à dire que kimi est probablement un des plus rapide, avec Alonso, kubica et le nouveau Jap... Après, que tu n'aimes pas le personnage, c'est autre chose...

De plus, je ne vos absolument pas ce qu'il pourrait y avoir de critiquable au fait de se détruire la tronche à la vodka, plutôt que d'aller faire le con sur un circuit, dans une baignoire... dût elle être rouge.


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2009)

Je ne crois pas que cette saison ait montré que Button avait tant de talent. Il a marqué ses points surtout quand la voiture a été bien au dessus avec les autres à la masse.

Il a bien eu raison d'en profiter. Je ne suis pas non plus le plus fan de kimi,  mais je pense qu'il est  quand même un niveau aussi de Button quand on lui donne autre chose qu'un cart en F1. Et je me base sur ses années McLaren pour dire ça, le titre lui ayant échappé pour pas grand chose (plus son titre chez Ferrari bien sur, même s'il le doit beaucoup à la bêtise des boss de MacLaren).

Par contre son manque de sérieux gâche un peu son talent. Un sportif se doit d'être irréprochable. Regardez les guignols de l'équipe de France en foot, on voit bien qu'ils n'en veulent pas. C'est la chance qui les a fait réussir, mais sans volonté, et en passant plus de temps en boite qu'en entraînement, on ne va pas loin. Kimi en manque trop souvent. Et quand il en a il se bat. Il faut qu'il le fasse pendant 17 grands prix, avec une des bonnes voitures et ça le fera.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2009)

De toute façon, la saison prochaine nous départagera sur ce plan, Button aura la même voiture qu'Hamilton, dont le pilotage vaut bien celui de Raikkonen, on pourra alors se faire une idée de son niveau réel



> Je ne crois pas que cette saison ait montré que Button avait tant de talent. Il a marqué ses points surtout quand la voiture a été bien au dessus avec les autres à la masse.



On peut en dire autant des autres, Raikkonen compris !


----------



## Hurrican (24 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On peut en dire autant des autres, Raikkonen compris !


Tu vas bientôt nous dire que les 38 points (sur 48 au total), qu'il marque sur la fin de saison sont dus aux performances de sa Ferrari ! 
Et regarde bien justement ces points... En début de saison, Ferrari favorisait Massa (il n'y a qu'à regarder les stratégies), et le score de Kimi s'en ressent. Une fois Raikkonen à nouveau poussé par son équipe (Hungaroring), il a tout simplement décollé. Et pourtant vu le développement de la voiture c'est sur cette période qu'il aurait du en marquer le moins.

Button a fait une erreur monumentale. Il gagnera peut être plus d'argent, mais il ne sera jamais sur un pied d'égalité avec Hamilton. Alonso en a fait l'expérience. McLaren est entièrement dévouée à son chouchou, protégé de Ron Denis. Comparer les performances des deux pilotes l'année prochaine sera sûrement une mauvaise idée, de ce fait même. Faut pas se leurrer, à part peut être dans les petites écuries (et encore), on mise sur un cheval, on ne se disperse pas.


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2009)

Oui c'est pas faux Hurrican. D'un autre coté, c'est l'occasion de montrer ce qu'il vaut. S'il reste au niveau de Hamilton tout en était le second pilote (non officiellement bien sur), dans ce cas ok, c'est juste le niveau technique de la voiture qui l'a un peu handicapé en fin de saison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Tu vas bientôt nous dire que les 38 points (sur 48 au total), qu'il marque sur la fin de saison sont dus aux performances de sa Ferrari !
> Et regarde bien justement ces points... En début de saison, Ferrari favorisait Massa (il n'y a qu'à regarder les stratégies), et le score de Kimi s'en ressent. Une fois Raikkonen à nouveau poussé par son équipe (Hungaroring), il a tout simplement décollé. Et pourtant vu le développement de la voiture c'est sur cette période qu'il aurait du en marquer le moins.



Il a marqué des points sur les circuits qui convenaient à sa voiture (et pas trop à la Brawn), tout comme les Red Bull ont dominées sur les circuits qui leur convenaient, et pareil pour les Brawn ou les McLaren.



Hurrican a dit:


> Button a fait une erreur monumentale. Il gagnera peut être plus d'argent, mais il ne sera jamais sur un pied d'égalité avec Hamilton. Alonso en a fait l'expérience. McLaren est entièrement dévouée à son chouchou, protégé de Ron Denis. Comparer les performances des deux pilotes l'année prochaine sera sûrement une mauvaise idée, de ce fait même. Faut pas se leurrer, à part peut être dans les petites écuries (et encore), on mise sur un cheval, on ne se disperse pas.



Il n'est pas courant, dans l'histoire de la F1 qu'une écurie défavorise la voiture qui porte le N° 1, et Ron Dennis n'est plus à la tête de McLaren, il me semble


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'est pas courant, dans l'histoire de la F1 qu'une écurie défavorise la voiture qui porte le N° 1, et Ron Dennis n'est plus à la tête de McLaren, il me semble



En théorie oui, en pratique, si


----------



## Sylow (24 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Tu vas bientôt nous dire que les 38 points (sur 48 au total), qu'il marque sur la fin de saison sont dus aux performances de sa Ferrari !
> Et regarde bien justement ces points... En début de saison, Ferrari favorisait Massa (il n'y a qu'à regarder les stratégies), et le score de Kimi s'en ressent. Une fois Raikkonen à nouveau poussé par son équipe (Hungaroring), il a tout simplement décollé. Et pourtant vu le développement de la voiture c'est sur cette période qu'il aurait du en marquer le moins.
> 
> Button a fait une erreur monumentale. Il gagnera peut être plus d'argent, mais il ne sera jamais sur un pied d'égalité avec Hamilton. Alonso en a fait l'expérience. McLaren est entièrement dévouée à son chouchou, protégé de Ron Denis. Comparer les performances des deux pilotes l'année prochaine sera sûrement une mauvaise idée, de ce fait même. Faut pas se leurrer, à part peut être dans les petites écuries (et encore), on mise sur un cheval, on ne se disperse pas.




Pas faux pour kimi !

Pour button, il aura beau être traité comme mon lewis il n'aura pas le meme talent...Quand on voit al régularité de ce jeune en 3 ans et celle de button sur une saison, lewis est largement devant. Quand on voit la niak d'hamilton c'est normal que les premières pièces sortant d'usine lui soit réservé. Et comme ça dans toutes les écuries. 
Je suis vraiment décu de button...son attitude est nulle, lacher brawn apres la chance qu'ils lui ont donné...c'est moche. 
Puis toruver des excuses comme "le circuit n'est pas fait pour leurs voitures" désolé mais quand une voiture est bonne elle le reste sur tout circuit, du moins assez pour ne pas finir 1er a une course et 12eme à l'autre...Button mérite pas d'être N°1 chez Mclaren 
Le principal c'est que les 2 pilotes s'entendent bien, si l'effet Mclaren donne des ailes a button je serai ravi de les voir se battre l'an prochain.


----------



## doudou83 (27 Novembre 2009)

Accord final entre *BMW *(sniff:rose et* Peter SAUBER*
*ICI*


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Tu vas bientôt nous dire que les 38 points (sur 48 au total), qu'il marque sur la fin de saison sont dus aux performances de sa Ferrari !
> Et regarde bien justement ces points... En début de saison, Ferrari favorisait Massa (il n'y a qu'à regarder les stratégies), et le score de Kimi s'en ressent. Une fois Raikkonen à nouveau poussé par son équipe (Hungaroring), il a tout simplement décollé. Et pourtant vu le développement de la voiture c'est sur cette période qu'il aurait du en marquer le moins.



Bon, ben il semblerait qu'Alain Prost ait une opinion assez proche de la mienne sur lui 

Bon, d'accord, vu son personnage et le mien, on va dire que c'est mon opinion qui est assez proche de la sienne :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ben il semblerait qu'Alain Prost ait une opinion assez proche de la mienne sur lui



Ben on doit pas lire la même chose... Au contraire, moi je trouve qu'il est de l'avis des personnes qui ont majoritairement donné leur avis ici, et qui n'est pas le tien. Fainéant, fêtard, mais "superbe pilote" dixit Prost dans l'article pointé... J'espère qu'il pourra courir chez Brawn. Avec Rosberg à ses côté, les McLaren et Ferrari boys pourraient serrer les fesses ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Ben on doit pas lire la même chose... Au contraire, moi je trouve qu'il est de l'avis des personnes qui ont majoritairement donné leur avis ici, et qui n'est pas le tien. Fainéant, fêtard, mais "superbe pilote" dixit Prost dans l'article pointé... J'espère qu'il pourra courir chez Brawn. Avec Rosberg à ses côté, les McLaren et Ferrari boys pourraient serrer les fesses ! :love:



Ben là, moi je trouve que c'est toi, qui est incohérent ! Je disais en substance la même chose que Prost, capable de miracles sur une course mais totalement irrégulier sur une saison, trop fêtard !


----------



## doudou83 (28 Novembre 2009)

Les pilotes * Force India* pour 2010
*ICI*


----------



## Hurrican (28 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben là, moi je trouve que c'est toi, qui est incohérent ! Je disais en substance la même chose que Prost, capable de miracles sur une course mais totalement irrégulier sur une saison, trop fêtard !


 Mais où lis tu que Prost parle de comportement irrégulier ? Là tu fais fort !

Bon Raikko sur une C4 en WRC équipe ... RedBull.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> Mais où lis tu que Prost parle de comportement irrégulier ? Là tu fais fort !



Il transpose pour l'avenir :



			
				Alain Prost a dit:
			
		

> "Il essayera daller en rallye, mais il est un peu fainéant, aime faire la fête et boire un peu. Quand vous prenez une année sabbatique, vous devez être extrêmement sérieux à ce sujet, en vous préparant physiquement et mentalement,"



Mais comme il parait assez improbable que ce jugement ne s'appuie pas sur les constatations passées, j'en déduis que nous en avons la même opinion !


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Novembre 2009)

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu lui reproches ? d'être un des rares pilotes à avoir un comportement humain?

C'est un peu étrange...

Je préfère un mec qui va vite, et qui en plus véhicule des valeurs qui m'intéressent (humainement parlant), plutôt qu'une machine qui fait des bons tours mais jamais exceptionnels...


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2009)

Sympa pour Alain Prost 

Mais c'est sur qu'un Villeneuve parait bien plus sympathique.


----------



## Alex666 (28 Novembre 2009)

http://fr.f1-live.com/f1/fr/infos/actualites/detail/091127171212.shtml

c'est presque fait, et je partage l'avis de Prost


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2009)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu lui reproches ? d'être un des rares pilotes à avoir un comportement humain?
> 
> C'est un peu étrange...
> 
> Je préfère un mec qui va vite, et qui en plus véhicule des valeurs qui m'intéressent (humainement parlant), plutôt qu'une machine qui fait des bons tours mais jamais exceptionnels...



Normal que tu ne comprennes pas ce que je lui reproche, vu que je ne lui reproche rien !

J'énonce des faits bruts, je ne porte aucun jugement, il aime faire la fête, c'est son choix, qui n'a rien de répréhensible, simplement, ça nuit à sa performance globale, c'est tout.


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2009)

Et là, il te plait??

[YOUTUBE]WJ17wzNoBLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doudou83 (1 Décembre 2009)

les joueurs pour l'année 2010
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> les joueurs pour l'année 2010
> *ICI*



C'est quand un peu bizarre que TBA pilote dans plusieurs écuries. Déjà qu'il n'y a pas assez de place pour tout le monde !


----------



## doudou83 (1 Décembre 2009)

oui , comme c'est un très bon pilote , il hésite encore !:love:


----------



## doudou83 (3 Décembre 2009)

Le nouveau circuit pour notre GP national ne sera pas sur le site de Flins
*ICI*
*COMMENTAIRES*


----------



## doudou83 (4 Décembre 2009)

*Kimi* sera donc en WRC en 2010
*ICEMAN*

L'avenir de* Renault* en F1....
*Prodrive le retour?*

*Sauber* officialisé pour 2010
*ICI*


----------



## doudou83 (8 Décembre 2009)

Il y aura bien du changement pour* Renault* en 2010
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2009)

Bon ca bouge !

Entre Mercedes qui aimerait Schumacher mais surtout le nouveau barême des points que j'attendais depuis longtemps dans le style de celui de l'Indycart.


----------



## sylko (16 Décembre 2009)

Richards doit être fou de rage. Lui qui a toujours détesté Pollock 

Et Kubica doit faire dans son froc   
Du coup, les chances de Romain Grosjean de remonter dans le baquet d'une Renault repartent à la hausse. (Le père de Romain et Craig Pollock se connaissent)

Finalement c'est très bien pour tout le monde


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2009)

Vu qu'il y a 13 écuries, est-ce qu'on va de nouveau avoir des pré-qualifs ?


----------



## sylko (16 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Vu qu'il y a 13 écuries, est-ce qu'on va de nouveau avoir des pré-qualifs ?



En principe pas. Il n'y aura que 26 voitures. 

Je ne me souviens plus de l'année, mais il me semble qu'il y a déjà eu près de 40 voitures en lice. Les petites écuries se disputaient les dernières places en fin de grille


----------



## melaure (16 Décembre 2009)

sylko a dit:


> En principe pas. Il n'y aura que 26 voitures.
> 
> Je ne me souviens plus de l'année, mais il me semble qu'il y a déjà eu près de 40 voitures en lice. Les petites écuries se disputaient les dernières places en fin de grille



Ce n'était pas 22 voitures le max en course. A l'époque de Giovanna Amato qui ne s'est jamais qualifiée il y avait 23 écuries et 4 voitures éliminées à chaque course.


----------



## Hurrican (17 Décembre 2009)

Hé bé, c'est un sacré bordel moi je dirais. 
Finalement c'est Kimi qui a peut être eu raison. Il n'y a plus que des financiers et du show-bussiness. La F1 en elle même, on en a pas entendu parler beaucoup. Les autres saisons, en décembre on parlait des voitures, des projets, etc... Là, on parle repreneurs, gros sous, Branson et son image, la saga Schumacher, la saga Renault, etc... Vous voulez que je vous dise ? Elle me donne pas envie cette saison. M'en vais peut être faire autre chose aussi moi, comme kimi.

PS : Et le site qui remplace F1-LIVE.COM, veut faire plus dépouillé que son prédécesseur, mais il est mal foutu. L'organisation des infos est bordélique, on voit rien, on trouve rien. Je trouve ce site ... nul, tout bonnement. M'en vais en trouver un mieux foutu.


----------



## Amalcrex (19 Décembre 2009)

Hurrican a dit:


> PS : Et le site qui remplace F1-LIVE.COM, veut faire plus dépouillé que son prédécesseur, mais il est mal foutu. L'organisation des infos est bordélique, on voit rien, on trouve rien. Je trouve ce site ... nul, tout bonnement. M'en vais en trouver un mieux foutu.



200% d'accord malheureusement 
c'est débile!!!

Sinon je partage un peu ton avis pour le reste, malgré que je ne pourrai m'empêcher de regarder les GP...


----------



## doudou83 (20 Décembre 2009)

moi aussi je partage votre avis ! cette nouvelle version est vraiment une grosse daube :mouais:
*il y a ça*
*et ça !*

et certainement bien d'autres ...


----------



## melaure (24 Décembre 2009)

Schumi est donc bien de retour. Un joli défi pour lui quand même


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

je trouve que c'est du n'importe quoi...les pros ferrari sont blazés de le voir allez chez merco, comme les pro Mclaren mercedes (comme moi^^), dégout que brawn sot devenue merco.
Je me demande pas si c'est un coup marketing entre schumi et la FIA pour relancef l'image de la F1. 


A quand le retour de Platini ?


----------



## Chang (24 Décembre 2009)

On peut aussi decider d'etre patient et de voir ce que ca donne, une fois en piste ... 

Ca ne sert a rien de crier au loup alors que l'info est toute fraiche ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> A quand le retour de Platini ?



 En F1 ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## r e m y (24 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En F1 ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



C'est vrai que vu son embonpoint, il risque d'avoir du mal à entrer dans le baquet.... 

mais le tracteur qui récupère les F1 accidentées, pourquoi pas??


----------



## doudou83 (24 Décembre 2009)

pour le casque à pointe moi, je ne voulais pas y croire ! mais bon je m'étais déjà trompé pour l'histoire de Briatore et Piquet !! donc on verra bien comment il se comporte après 3 années de relâche et quelques blessures . 
en attendant* JOYEUX NOËL À TOUS !!!!!* :rateau:


----------



## melaure (25 Décembre 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> pour le casque à pointe moi, je ne voulais pas y croire ! mais bon je m'étais déjà trompé pour l'histoire de Briatore et Piquet !! donc on verra bien comment il se comporte après 3 années de relâche et quelques blessures .
> en attendant* JOYEUX NOËL À TOUS !!!!!* :rateau:



Oui enfin il ne s'est pas relâché comme Mansell, il a quand même plus la ligne et le look d'un sportif 

Enfin bref si jamais il gagne quelque chose je n'aurais pas à cacher ma joie comme à l'époque de Benetton. Son seul défaut était d'être chez Ferrari ...


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2009)

Saison 2010 - Montezemolo joue les agitateurs

Ferrari a eu tellement d'influence sur la FIA pendant tant d'années, sans compter que je ne crois pas en l'impartialité de Todt, que c'est vraiment gonflé !!! Ferrari n'est forcément pas étranger au changement de la F1depuis 20 ans. Peut-être que maintenant ça leur plait moins, mais c'est avant qu'il fallait y penser.

Luca je te dis : Pars, Ferrari ne me manquera pas !

D'ailleurs j'adore aussi l'IndyCart depuis plus de 15 ans et c'est une superbe discipline, sans Ferrari inside


----------



## LuckyLuciano (5 Janvier 2010)

tu sais Melaure je veux pas faire mon relou mais, comme dans tout les sports il faut que les caïds soient de la partie, pour susciter l'intérêt tu vois, " battre les plus forts"...
Alors la F1 sans Ferrari, c'est comme le multimedia sans Apple : on peut y arriver, mais bonjour on va se faire chier !! 
 Salut!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------

Maintenant je suis d'accord pour dire que le retour de Schumi en même temps (quasi) que Todt, c'est un coup de redorure de blason pour la FIA c'est clair..


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2010)

La tu suppose que Ferrari est au dessus des autres, et je ne suis pas d'accord. Il n'y a que pour les tifosis, tout comme pour les macfans en ce qui concerne Apple 

Et tout vide se comble naturellement par autre chose.

Si tu te fais ch... en F1, ce n'est surement pas parce que Ferrari est là ou pas.

En Indycar, il n'y a pas Ferrari, et c'est une super discipline, pour moi LA discipline en monoplace (les pilotes de F1 sont des chochottes à coté !).


----------



## Baracca (5 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La tu suppose que Ferrari est au dessus des autres, et je ne suis pas d'accord. Il n'y a que pour les tifosis, tout comme pour les macfans en ce qui concerne Apple



Ne mélange pas tout, ou ne fait pas semblant de tout mélanger 

En F1 y a pas que Ferrari je te l'accorde, mais elle est là et on fait avec ainsi qu'avec ses supporters  



melaure a dit:


> Et tout vide se comble naturellement par autre chose.



Comme bons nombres écuries mythiques 
Mais celle ci est encore là a en déplaire a certains :rateau:



melaure a dit:


> Si tu te fais ch... en F1, ce n'est surement pas parce que Ferrari est là ou pas.



Enfin une chose écrite qui n'est pas trop bornée 



melaure a dit:


> En Indycar, il n'y a pas Ferrari, et c'est une super discipline, pour moi LA discipline en monoplace (les pilotes de F1 sont des chochottes à coté !).



Je veux bien te croire que c'est une super discipline aussi, mais a par que tu sois personnellement un pilote de F1 *et* de Indycar (et seulement dans ce cas précis !!!! ), qu'est ce qui peut te permettre de dire cela et de cette manière ?!

A presque croire que tu te mets involontairement dans la catégorie de ceux qui ne jure par une chose et que ne peuvent pas imaginer que d'autres prennent du plaisir avec d'autres choses et a des degrés différents.


----------



## LuckyLuciano (5 Janvier 2010)

ok, mais même en Indy je suis sûr qu'il y a un pilote vedette ou une team un peu star et que les gents qui sont fans de cette compet' veulent les voir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

et désolé si je pousse, mais oui Ferrari est un peu au dessus des autres, notamment vu les titres, l'histoire, et le fait qu'uils ont été longtemps les seuls a produire Chassis et moteur pour la voiture, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les autres, surtout pas les  nouveaux prétendants" !"


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2010)

LuckyLuciano a dit:


> ok, mais même en Indy je suis sûr qu'il y a un pilote vedette ou une team un peu star et que les gents qui sont fans de cette compet' veulent les voir...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------
> 
> et désolé si je pousse, mais oui Ferrari est un peu au dessus des autres, notamment vu les titres, l'histoire, et le fait qu'uils ont été longtemps les seuls a produire Chassis et moteur pour la voiture, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les autres, surtout pas les  nouveaux prétendants" !"



Le système est différents. Les américains viennent voir un spectacle, pas forcément un pilote. Ca compte bien plus d'avoir une course qui bouge ou tout change vite que d'avoir une star. Ils ont bien raison. C'est pour ça qu'ils s'emmerdent devant la f1.


----------



## LuckyLuciano (6 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Le système est différents. Les américains viennent voir un spectacle, pas forcément un pilote. Ca compte bien plus d'avoir une course qui bouge ou tout change vite que d'avoir une star. Ils ont bien raison. C'est pour ça qu'ils s'emmerdent devant la f1.


 

Ouai c'est vrai, ce qui compte c'est le spectacle


----------



## sc3fab (8 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Son seul défaut était d'être chez Ferrari ...



j'adore

Maintenant qu'il n'est plus chez les "_rosso_" je vais le voir d'un autre il


----------



## doudou83 (8 Janvier 2010)

Les news de l'écurie* SAUBER *
ICI

*Kobayashi* chez *SAUBER*
ICI

Nouveau sponsor?
ICI


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> Les news de l'écurie* SAUBER *
> ICI
> 
> *Kobayashi* chez *SAUBER*
> ...



Mince Kobayashi va finir écrasé par un piano ...


----------



## LuckyLuciano (9 Janvier 2010)

*Kobayashi* chez *SAUBER*
ICI


Kobayashi ?? donc le nouveau Boss de l'ecurie Sauber c'est ...  Kayser Söse ???


----------



## doudou83 (12 Janvier 2010)

L'ex rouge et bientôt gris argent a posé ses fesses dans un baquet GP2 , histoire de rouler et de retrouver les sensations
*ICI

*


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> L'ex rouge et bientôt gris argent a posé ses fesses dans un baquet GP2 , histoire de rouler et de retrouver les sensations
> *ICI
> 
> *



Ha ? On lui avait retiré son permis ? :rateau:


----------



## sc3fab (14 Janvier 2010)

Bouuuu la provoc !!   

Tout de gris vetu avec son dernier casque rouge, il ne manque plus qu'un *cheval cabré noir* sur fond jaune et la marque Piaggio pour que ce soit complet !!  

j'adore, ça commence bien


----------



## doudou83 (21 Janvier 2010)

Pour les fans de l'écurie rouge , voici quelques photos avec le nouveau sponsor *Santander *
ICI


----------



## sc3fab (23 Janvier 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pour les fans de l'écurie rouge , voici quelques photos &#8230;



Toujours pour les fans du *cheval cabré*  celle ci sont pas mal, mais je ne sais pas comment il faut le prendre&#8230;    :mouais:

[size=-2](lire l'article et surtout les chronos&#8230[/size]

_j'aimerai pas&#8230;_


----------



## Baracca (23 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Toujours pour les fans du *cheval cabré*  celle ci sont pas mal, mais je ne sais pas comment il faut le prendre    :mouais:
> 
> [SIZE=-2](lire l'article et surtout les chronos)[/SIZE]
> 
> _j'aimerai pas_



Mouhai, j'aime pas ça :hein:

Ca sent pas bon


----------



## melaure (23 Janvier 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Mouhai, j'aime pas ça :hein:
> 
> Ca sent pas bon



Chez Ferrari ? C'est normal ce sont les odeurs des poubelles de Naples qui remontent ...


----------



## sc3fab (25 Janvier 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Mouhai, j'aime pas ça :hein:
> 
> Ca sent pas bon




La messe est dite ici 

Dans la catégorie des mecs confiant ça c'est marrant !  :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2010)

Mercedes devoile sa livrée pour 2010 et le nom de sa monoplace.


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Mercedes devoile sa livrée pour 2010 et le nom de sa monoplace.



Enfin une news intéressante


----------



## sc3fab (25 Janvier 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Enfin une news intéressante



Ah ok, tu veux une news intéressante, ba en vla une  
alors ?? 
scotché ??  

Avoues qu'on n'avait pas deviné la raison de son retour  

Heureusement qu'il nous le dis   :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Ah ok, tu veux une news intéressante, ba en vla une
> alors ??
> scotché ??
> 
> ...



Schumarer revenir pour gagner, mais de qui ce moque-t-on , il est revenu uniquement pour tester la Mercedes et pas pour faire la nique à Ferrari.


----------



## sc3fab (26 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Schumarer revenir pour gagner, mais de qui ce moque-t-on , il est revenu uniquement pour tester la Mercedes et pas pour faire la nique à Ferrari.



Je crois que c'est déjà fait avec cette photo !!


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Schumarer revenir pour gagner, mais de qui ce moque-t-on , il est revenu uniquement pour tester la Mercedes et pas pour faire la nique à Ferrari.



Ha bon c'est pas pour faire gagner son équipier comme dans son ancienne écurie ?


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Je crois que c'est déjà fait avec cette photo !!



Ah bon, il revient simplement pour savoir s'il est encore bon....comme ça la F1 va encore connaitre de longue heure de somnolence de ses téléspectateurs. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

Les places libres commençent à devenir rare.


----------



## sc3fab (26 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ah bon, il revient simplement pour savoir s'il est encore bon....comme ça la F1 va encore connaitre de longue heure de somnolence de ses téléspectateurs.





c'est pas encore gagné, de plus sans les ravitaillements il est clair que les siestes d'après déjeuner vont être fréquentes


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

Avec la domination des BRAWN GP l'année dernière, Brawn aux commandes et Schumarer au volant, j'ai un peu peur que la messe soit dites, mais nous en saurons plus aprés quelques GP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Avec la domination des BRAWN GP l'année dernière, Brawn aux commandes et Schumarer au volant, j'ai un peu peur que la messe soit dites, mais nous en saurons plus aprés quelques GP.



Chou ma chère, ça fait trois ans qu'il ne pilote plus, donc, même en supposant qu'il n'ait rien perdu de son "coup de main", ce qui est très possible, il reste le manque de compétition, qui sera pour lui un très fort handicap, au moins en début de saison. Moi, avant de renvoyer les fidèles, j'attendrais un peu de voir comment se passent les deux ou trois premières courses !


----------



## doudou83 (27 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il reste le *manque de compétition*, qui sera pour lui un très fort handicap, au moins en début de saison. Moi, avant de renvoyer les fidèles, j'attendrais un peu de voir comment se passent les deux ou trois premières courses !


+1 !  

ils vont peut être rajouter un p'tit truc dans les règles pour 2010 .....
ICI

je suggère aussi le retour au levier de vitesse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> je suggère aussi le retour au levier de vitesse !



à l'extérieur de la carosserie, comme dans la grande tradition :




Vous noterez au passage qu'à l'époque, la réglementation sur les pneus était beaucoup plus libérale, là, par exemple, il a des slicks à l'avant et des pneus pluie à l'arrière


----------



## doudou83 (27 Janvier 2010)

oui tip top !!!! et puis, virez moi ces casques intégraux car on ne voit pas le visage !!!! je suis pour le retour des bonnets en cuir avec éventuellement des lunettes mais bon , il faudra voter !!!:love:


----------



## sc3fab (27 Janvier 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> oui tip top !!!! et puis, virez moi ces casques intégraux car on ne voit pas le visage !!!! je suis pour le retour des bonnets en cuir avec éventuellement des lunettes mais bon , il faudra voter !!!:love:



Supeeeeeeer, et on enlève les barrières de sécurité et tous ses dégagements qui ne servent à rien, bref, retour au grand Nürburgring et fini tous ces circuits aseptisés !!

Messieurs les pilotes il va falloir être "_couillu_" maintenant


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chou ma chère, ça fait trois ans qu'il ne pilote plus, donc, même en supposant qu'il n'ait rien perdu de son "coup de main", ce qui est très possible, il reste le manque de compétition, qui sera pour lui un très fort handicap, au moins en début de saison. Moi, avant de renvoyer les fidèles, j'attendrais un peu de voir comment se passent les deux ou trois premières courses !



Schumarer, qui soit dit en passant n'est pas ma tasse de thé, est un être à part en F1, tout le monde l'a dit, même ses plus fervent détracteurs, alors manque de compétition ou pas, s'il a une voiture pour être devant il y sera et de belle manière, c'est ce qui m'inquiète un peu. Mais comme je l'ai dit et comme tu le répète on en saura plus après quelques GP.


----------



## sc3fab (27 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Schumarer, qui soit dit en passant n'est pas ma tasse de thé, est un être à part en F1, tout le monde l'a dit, même ses plus fervent détracteurs, alors manque de compétition ou pas, s'il a une voiture pour être devant il y sera et de belle manière, c'est ce qui m'inquiète un peu. Mais comme je l'ai dit et comme tu le répète on en saura plus après quelques GP.



Rappel des faits :  

je tiens à signaler que notre cher Mickael mad n'est pas parti en étant champion du monde, Alonso venait de lui faire deux fois la pige up, donc des pilotes plus rapides que lui il y en a depuis 5 ans maintenant, pour ne citer qu'eux : Alonso, Hamilton, Kubica (mais il aura un PL dans les mains), à voir le p'tit Nico Rosberg et Massa, la partie est loin d'être gagné d'avance


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2010)

A suivre....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h07 ----------

Ce jour à 10H30 "la rouge" est dévoilée. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> donc des pilotes plus rapides que lui il y en a depuis 5 ans maintenant



Écoute, je suis très loin d'être fan du Baron rouge Gris, mais je trouve que c'est le raccourcis, qui est un peu rapide, là.

Dire qu'un pilote est plus rapide qu'un autre, c'est déjà quasiment impossible quand ils ont la même voiture, puisqu'en les changeant de voiture (toujours la même pour les deux), il est possible de voir la hiérarchie s'inverser, alors, avec des voitures différentes, je ne vois pas comment !

Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que depuis cinq ans, la concurrence est plus affûtée, et que de l'opposition, il en rencontrera plus que du temps où il gagnait tout, mais ce qui en sortira, je ne me risquerais pas à faire quelque prédiction que ce soit (d'autant plus que ça ne dépend pas que du pilote, il n'y a qu'à voir la différence entre Button/Honda et Button/Brawn pour en être convaincu) !


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Rappel des faits :
> 
> je tiens à signaler que notre cher Mickael mad n'est pas parti en étant champion du monde, Alonso venait de lui faire deux fois la pige up, donc des pilotes plus rapides que lui il y en a depuis 5 ans maintenant, pour ne citer qu'eux : Alonso, Hamilton, Kubica (mais il aura un PL dans les mains), à voir le p'tit Nico Rosberg et Massa, la partie est loin d'être gagné d'avance



Ha c'est Renault Trucks qui reprend ?


----------



## sc3fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Écoute, je suis très loin d'être fan du Baron rouge Gris



J'entends bien, moi de même  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dire qu'un pilote est plus rapide qu'un autre, c'est déjà quasiment impossible quand ils ont la même voiture, puisqu'en les changeant de voiture (toujours la même pour les deux), il est possible de voir la hiérarchie s'inverser, alors, avec des voitures différentes, je ne vois pas comment !



Par contre là je pense le contraire, la vitesse intrinsèque d'un pilote par rapport à un autre est facilement mesurable, et je ne parle pas d'équipier, Alonso/Piquet, Hamilton/Kovaleinen, Vettel/Webber.

Les stats sur : les dépassements (les pilotes qui doublent le plus rapidement), les qualifs (au moment ou le niveau des machines se nivelent on trouve des écarts insensés entre des pilotes) et la capacité a s'adapter à tout nouveau changement dut au fait de course (pluie, aéro abîmé, motivation extreme)



Pascal 77 a dit:


> je trouve que c'est le raccourcis, qui est un peu rapide, là.



Encore plus rapide, n'oublie pas que c'est Alonso qui a poussé Schumacher à la retraite au coup de volant, il l'a battu sur deux championnat du monde (2005/2006) avec du matériel moins performant que la Ferrari.  

Aussi, je me souviens de certain de ces titres glané faute de bonne concurrence, des équipes bossant mal, des pilotes faisant le mauvais choix d'écurie, des erreurs énorme en stratégie de course, à contrario du trio Todd/Brawn/Shumi qui bossait super bien.  :hein:

Et pour revenir sur la vitesse pur, n'ayant pas la prétention de me prendre pour un pro, écoute P. Tambay le consultant F1 sur RMC, quand il parle de la vitesse pur des pilotes, il cite et explique clairement ceux qui ont été lents ou rapides.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h10 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Ha c'est Renault Trucks qui reprend ?



Il va faire tache dans le peloton !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Par contre là je pense le contraire, la vitesse intrinsèque d'un pilote par rapport à un autre est facilement mesurable



Pipeau, ça, les dépassements ? tu mesure ça comment ? Les dépassements, ça dépend du pilote que tu veux dépasser &#8230; Et des moyens que lui donnent sa voiture, les paramètres à prendre en compte sont tellement nombreux qu'il faudrait un super ordinateur pour faire les calculs &#8230; à condition qu'on parvienne à les modéliser, ces calculs !

Un exemple entre autre : Prenons Chou ma chère et Allons au zoo, par exemple, eh bien tel pilote que l'un a du mal à passer le sera peut être facilement par l'autre, alors que tel autre pilote que l'autre a du mal à passer sera facilement déposé par le premier, et j'en ai des tonnes, comme ça !

Il est bien gentil, Tembay, mais il est complètement à la ramasse, là, il y a trop longtemps qu'il a pris sa retraite, la même année que Laffite, c'est pas peu dire, en 24 ans, la F1 a bien changé !


----------



## sc3fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pipeau, ça, les dépassements ? tu mesure ça comment ? Les dépassements, ça dépend du pilote que tu veux dépasser  Et des moyens que lui donnent sa voiture, les paramètres à prendre en compte sont tellement nombreux qu'il faudrait un super ordinateur pour faire les calculs  à condition qu'on parvienne à les modéliser, ces calculs !



justement c'est calculé au temps qui passe derrière une voiture, maintenant il est évident qu'une machine niveau 10/15 place ne peut pas dépasser un top 5, donc les calculs sont fait en rapport.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il est bien gentil, Tembay il y a trop longtemps qu'il a pris sa retraite, la même année que Laffite, c'est pas peu dire, en 24 ans, la F1 a bien changé !



Et alors !! les F1 évoluent mais un pilote reste un pilote, sauf que peut être aujourd'hui ils sont moins "_burner_" qu'avant  :rateau:
Ecoute un Sarron parlé GP, c'est pas parce qu'il a prit sa retraite il y a 25 ans qu'il est à la rue sur les techniques de pilotage, psychologie du pilote etc



Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'en ai des tonnes, comme ça !



Moi aussi j'en ai des tonnes d'arguments et dans les deux sens  :mouais:

Il n'y a pas qu'une vérité en F1, à chaque circuit la sienne, par contre un pilote rapide sera toujours rapide  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------

La nouvelle monture Ferrari


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> La nouvelle monture Ferrari



F10 pourquoi F10 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> F10 pourquoi F10 ?



Parce que F11, F12 et F13, c'est déjà pris par Exposé :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que F11, F12 et F13, c'est déjà pris par Exposé :rateau:




J'y avais pas pensé.....


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2010)

Par contre, s'ils avaient voulu que ce soit un avion, il aurait fallu prendre F14, F15 ou F16...


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre, s'ils avaient voulu que ce soit un avion, il aurait fallu prendre F14, F15 ou F16...



Plutôt Tupolev dans ce cas ...


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2010)

McLaren MP4-25 avec aileron de requin


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

La Sauber avec ces faux airs de MacLaren.

La Renault on se croirait en 1977....


----------



## Chang (1 Février 2010)

WOW ! Vache ! La renault on va pas la louper sur le circuit ...  ...


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> WOW ! Vache ! La renault on va pas la louper sur le circuit ...  ...



Les vaches jaunes ça existe ? La réponse française aux vaches mauves ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Les vaches jaunes ça existe ? La réponse française aux vaches mauves ?



Bof  C'est jaune et ça n'sait pas !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

Premiers essai de Valence :

Place	 Pilote	              Voiture	               Temps	Tours
1	 Felipe Massa	      Ferrari F10	                1:13.088	32
2	 Pedro de la Rosa     BMW Sauber C29	1:13.247	21
3	 Nico Rosberg	      Mercedes MGPW01	1:13.543	30
4	 Gary Paffett	      McLaren  MP4-25	1:14.018	34
5	 Rubens Barrichello Willaims  FW32	        1:14.449	42
6	 Robert Kubica	      Renault R30	        1:15:298	37
7	 Sebastien Buemi    Toro Rosso STR5	        1:19.279	10


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2010)

Ha finalement y a que 7 pilotes cette année ?


----------



## BIBITCHE (1 Février 2010)

quel merveille de technologie ces F1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h06 ----------

Erratum: "quelle" et non pas quel... DSLrose:


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ha finalement y a que 7 pilotes cette année ?



Si tu enlèves Gary Paffett qui ne courra pas cette année, il n'y en a que 6


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Si tu enlèves Gary Paffett qui ne courra pas cette année, il n'y en a que 6



Ca c'est une vraie réduction des coût !


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Février 2010)

En parlant de F1,



> Classement des essais :
> 1. Massa (Bré, Ferrari) 1&#8217;12&#8217;&#8217;574
> 2. De La Rosa (Esp, BMW Sauber) 1&#8217;12&#8217;&#8217;784
> 3. Schumacher (All, Mercedes) 1&#8217;12&#8217;&#8217;947
> ...



Le Retraité a l'air encore en forme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> En parlant de F1,
> 
> 
> 
> Le Retraité a l'air encore en forme.



Par contre, la  euuh  Guêpe, on peut espérer, pour le "grand Robert" cher au cur de notre doudou préféré, qu'ils cachent leur jeu


----------



## doudou83 (2 Février 2010)

oui c'est sûr, le grand* ROBERT *cache son jeu pour le moment....


----------



## sc3fab (2 Février 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> oui c'est sûr, le grand* ROBERT *cache son jeu pour le moment....



Oui mais LA question est : est-ce que la voiture cache son jeu elle aussi  :mouais:

pas sûr


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Oui mais LA question est : est-ce que la voiture cache son jeu elle aussi  :mouais:
> 
> pas sûr



C'est un peu (beaucoup en fait) à ça que je pensais !


----------



## sc3fab (2 Février 2010)

Le conseil de Rubens à Nico 

Vous avez dit "aigris le garçon" ??


----------



## doudou83 (2 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est un peu (beaucoup en fait) à ça que je pensais !



Bââââ oui mais bon , le* GRAND ROBERT RESTE LE GRAND ROBERT* ......
je surveillerai aussi le petit* NICO* cette année


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que le RENAULT ne fait pas des étincelles sur ces essais.....C'est dû à l'absence d'Alonso ou à l'absence de Briatore ? ou des deux ?


----------



## doudou83 (3 Février 2010)

a l'absence de Briatore c'est sûr !!!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> a l'absence de Briatore c'est sûr !!!! :love:



Ben &#8230; J'ai lu quelque part que le TGI de Paris avait cassé la décision de la FIA, si la décision est confirmée en appel, il pourrait revenir (mais pitêt pas chez Renault ) !


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  J'ai lu quelque part que le TGI de Paris avait cassé la décision de la FIA, si la décision est confirmée en appel, il pourrait revenir (mais pitêt pas chez Renault ) !



Et Nigel Mansell aussi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Et Nigel Mansell aussi ?



Mais Mansell, il n'a pas été éjecté à vie par la FIA, lui !


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais Mansell, il n'a pas été éjecté à vie par la FIA, lui !



En tant que pilote si, c'est une question de diamètre ...


----------



## sc3fab (3 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Le conseil de Rubens à Nico
> 
> Vous avez dit "aigris le garçon" ??



suite donc réponse du jeune Nico  

Ha ces jeunes, ils ont du caractère !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------




melaure a dit:


> En tant que pilote si, c'est une question de diamètre ...



disons que maintenant il a changé de mode de vie


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> suite donc réponse du jeune Nico&#8230;
> 
> Ha ces jeunes, ils ont du caractère !



Sans doute, mais ils font *tous les deux* l'impasse sur le fait que le contexte est sans doute totalement différent, Ferrari de ces années là, et Mercedes d'aujourd'hui, il y a d'excellentes raisons d'envisager un traitement différent du jeune pilote !

Si Ferrari n'avait pas outrageusement favorisé Schumacher, Rubiño aurait sans (aucun*) doute obtenu plus de victoires, mais Mercedes à tout intérêt à ne pas dégoûter Rosberg s'ils veulent le garder, parce que Schumi finira bien par prendre sa retraite pour de bon, et avant lui** en tous cas !

(*) Certain, puisqu'*au moins* une fois, ils l'ont obligé à lever le pied pour laisser passer schumi alors qu'il avait course gagnée !

(**) partant du principe que le "petit" Nico est réellement bon, ce dont je n'ai aucune raison de douter.


----------



## sc3fab (3 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute, mais ils font *tous les deux* l'impasse sur le fait que le contexte est sans doute totalement différent, Ferrari de ces années là, et Mercedes d'aujourd'hui, il y a d'excellentes raisons d'envisager un traitement différent du jeune pilote !



Je pense la même chose, mais il y a une chose qui me chagrine, Ross Brawn, ne va t'il pas être tenté de réitérer la même politique que chez Ferrari   
Le doute est là  :mouais:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si Ferrari n'avait pas outrageusement favorisé Schumacher, Rubiño aurait sans (aucun*) doute obtenu plus de victoires, mais Mercedes à tout intérêt à ne pas dégoûter Rosberg s'ils veulent le garder, parce que Schumi finira bien par prendre sa retraite pour de bon, et avant lui** en tous cas !



Je vais plus loin que toi, même les pneus Bridgestone était conçu pour la Ferrari et la conduite de Schumacher au détriment des autres écuries partenaire, et c'est pour cette raison qu'a l'époque les voitures équipées de ces pneus ressemblait à une Ferrari.


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

Si schumi revient ce n'est pas pour lé déco, l'équipe lui sera certainement dédiée ... Désolé pour Nico, mais Rubens à surement raison.

D'un autre coté on a vu ce qui s'est passé pour Fernando quand on lui a collé Lewis ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Si schumi revient ce n'est pas pour lé déco, l'équipe lui sera certainement dédiée ... Désolé pour Nico, mais Rubens à surement raison.



Non, je ne pense pas, c'est Mercedes qui est derrière, et ils n'ont jamais donné l'impression de raisonner à court terme, chez eux, Schumi il va faire encore combien de saisons, d'après toi ? deux ? Trois, à tout casser, et après ? Si Rosberg tient ses promesses, ils voudront qu'il reste quand Schumi partira, alors, ça me surprendrait qu'ils pratiquent la technique Ferrari, même si schumi vient pleurer qu'il est derrière (voir même d'autant plus s'il est derrière) !


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas, c'est Mercedes qui est derrière, et ils n'ont jamais donné l'impression de raisonner à court terme, chez eux, Schumi il va faire encore combien de saisons, d'après toi ? deux ? Trois, à tout casser, et après ? Si Rosberg tient ses promesses, ils voudront qu'il reste quand Schumi partira, alors, ça me surprendrait qu'ils pratiquent la technique Ferrari, même si schumi vient pleurer qu'il est derrière (voir même d'autant plus s'il est derrière) !



Deux/trois ans ? D'ici y a d'autres "génies" qui peuvent apparaitre. Et si Nico est numéro deux, ça peut vite le dévaloriser sur le marché. Combien de pilotes ont raté leurs carrières parce qu'ils ont du rester dans l'ombre d'un autre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Deux/trois ans ? D'ici y a d'autres "génies" qui peuvent apparaitre. Et si Nico est numéro deux, ça peut vite le dévaloriser sur le marché. Combien de pilotes ont raté leurs carrières parce qu'ils ont du rester dans l'ombre d'un autre ?



Mais qui te dis qu'il va marcher à l'ombre, le Nico ?


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais qui te dis qu'il va marcher à l'ombre, le Nico ?



  

Encore une trentaine de jours


----------



## sc3fab (3 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Deux/trois ans ? D'ici y a d'autres "génies" qui peuvent apparaitre.



Il aurait signé un contrat de trois ans, mais trois ans c'est très très long, d'ici là même l'équipe peut disparaître.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h35 ----------




melaure a dit:


> D'un autre coté on a vu ce qui s'est passé pour Fernando quand on lui a collé Lewis ...



Pour Alonso c'était pire je crois, Hamilton profitait de tout les réglages d'Alonso, de sa stratégie, et l'équipe lui fournissait les dernieres piéces toutes fraiches.   

Pour les ravitaillements, Mc Laren faisait carrément passé Alonso au second plan, sachant que pendant les califs si tu ne passais pas le dernier lors de l'ultime run tu étais quasi sur ne pas taper un chrono   

C'était une guerre ouverte à la vue de tous


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Il aurait signé un contrat de trois ans, mais trois ans c'est très très long, d'ici là même l'équipe peut disparaître.



Même la F1 pourrait disparaître avant 3 ans ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Février 2010)

Soit pas pessimiste, ce ser des F1 à Hydrogènes ou électrique mais ça existera toujours.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2010)

Donc Ferrari est devant pour ces premiers essais et Renault pas en forme, doit on prendre cela pour argent comptant ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Donc Ferrari est devant pour ces premiers essais et Renault pas en forme, doit on prendre cela pour argent comptant ???



Qui c'est, déjà, qui était en forme pour les premiers essais de 2009 ?


----------



## sc3fab (4 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qui c'est, déjà, qui était en forme pour les premiers essais de 2009 ?



BGP non ??  :mouais:

Les équipes n'ayant plus bcp de temps pour les essais mettent le paquet dès qu'elles peuvent rouler, 
Alonso 127 tours lors de la première journée c'est énorme  

Vu les chronos affichés on se dirige vers un mano mano Ferrari vs Mc Laren il me semble


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Donc Ferrari est devant pour ces premiers essais et Renault pas en forme, doit on prendre cela pour argent comptant ???



La FIA est dirigée par qui, rappelle-moi ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La FIA est dirigée par qui, rappelle-moi ? :rateau:



Tu crois vraiment que c'est Todt qui s'est fait passer pour Alonso, pour réaliser les chronos de la Ferrari ?


----------



## sc3fab (4 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> question de diamètre ...



:mouais:  Pas possible, Todt / Mansell même combat


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La FIA est dirigée par qui, rappelle-moi ? :rateau:



Je vois pas le rapport


----------



## Baracca (9 Février 2010)

Une petite Pub pour la firme aux Flèches d'Argent 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l48errZPPa4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## doudou83 (9 Février 2010)

et un peu de pub pour Force India  
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> et un peu de pub pour Force India
> *ICI*



Ha, ce sont des photos de répliques ! Mais je ne vois pas les prix ?

Ils sont vachement réalistes les mecs en cire ... :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2010)

Assez traditionnelle la Force India on dirait une F1 de 2009.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------




Baracca a dit:


> Une petite Pub pour la firme aux Flèches d'Argent
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l48errZPPa4&feature=player_embedded



Il ne s'embête pas Schumi....developpement de la 458 Italia et puis looping dans un tunnel avec SLS.  Vous avez vu, ils sont sympa chez Mercedes, la combinaison et grise, le casque et blanc mais pour pas trop le changer la voiture et rouge, ça lui rappel des souvenirs...


----------



## Baracca (9 Février 2010)

Tu as raison, il ne s'embête pas.
En meme temps, il garde la couleur Rouge pour le casque de la monoplace


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Tu as raison, il ne s'embête pas.
> En meme temps, il garde la couleur Rouge pour le casque de la monoplace



Oui mais pas dans ce clip.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Oui mais pas dans ce clip.



Dans ce clip, ça n'est pas parce qu'il est tout seul dans la voiture que ça en fait une monoplace !


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans ce clip, ça n'est pas parce qu'il est tout seul dans la voiture que ça en fait une monoplace !




Purée mais tu as raison,  quel âne je suis......:mouais::rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

Les temps de la 1ere séance de Jerez


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Pour l'instant ce ne sont que des essais.

Dans un mois, on saura vraiment ...


----------



## Chang (11 Février 2010)

On avait dis ca pour Brawn aussi si je me souviens bien et il a fallu une demie saison pour que les autres equipes arrivent a les rattraper ...

A voir, mais je ne pense pas que l'on puisse tout changer sur une voiture aussi vite.


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> On avait dis ca pour Brawn aussi si je me souviens bien et il a fallu une demie saison pour que les autres equipes arrivent a les rattraper ...
> 
> A voir, mais je ne pense pas que l'on puisse tout changer sur une voiture aussi vite.



Après la première course surtout ...


----------



## Sylow (11 Février 2010)

Les temps ne sont pas du tout objectif. On ne sait pas si les équipes roulent a plein ou a vide, avec un réservoir plein ! 

"quel est moche cette Virgin F1... , les entrées d'air me font penser aux vaisseaux dans stars wars ! "


----------



## Chang (11 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> On ne sait pas si les équipes roulent a vide, avec un réservoir plein !


Je peux t'assurer que ce n'est pas le cas !!! 



Sylow a dit:


> "quel est moche cette Virgin F1...



On s'en tamponne le pilon tant qu'elle va vite ... 

Sans deconner ...


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2010)

Peut-être que les crash seront plus artistiques ...


----------



## House M.D. (11 Février 2010)

En même temps, avec de telles guêpes, va falloir un gros pot de sirop pour les piéger


----------



## sc3fab (11 Février 2010)

Dans l'émission _Motors_ j'ai entendu dire que les renault avait des pièces innovantes, et qu'ils allaient les tester seulement à la toute fin des essais de maniere à ne pas se les faire copier  :mouais:

Je leur souhaite réellement car la caisse, en ce moment, elle n'avance pas !!


----------



## Sylow (11 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Dans l'émission _Motors_ j'ai entendu dire que les renault avait des pièces innovantes, et qu'ils allaient les tester seulement à la toute fin des essais de maniere à ne pas se les faire copier  :mouais:
> 
> Je leur souhaite réellement car la caisse, en ce moment, elle n'avance pas !!



^^

Moi j'ai lu dans l'auto plus que :

Ferrari ont fait d'énorme progrés sur le moteur mais pas au niveau de l'aéro et des suspensions
Renault : Pas top du tout celle nouvelle monoplace
Mclaren : ils ont les moyens de virer en tête grâce a leur savoir faire 


Allez Mclaren ! Allez Lewis


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> ^^
> 
> Allez Mclaren ! Allez Lewis



Je suis bien d'accord mais Mercedes devrait pas être à la traine non plus ...


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Février 2010)

Le résultat des essais de jeudi. Renault se croit vraiment revenu en 1977...


----------



## sc3fab (12 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ferrari ont fait d'énorme progrés sur le moteur mais pas au niveau de l'aéro et des suspensions
> Renault : Pas top du tout celle nouvelle monoplace
> Mclaren : ils ont les moyens de virer en tête grâce a leur savoir faire



C'est pour ça qu'il ne faut pas en tenir compte  :mouais:  mais ça nous parler   

Sinon, la nouvelle Red Bull, sympathique comme machine  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Le résultat des essais de jeudi. Renault se croit vraiment revenu en 1977...



Je disais il ne faut pas tenir compte des temps (même si on sait que l'année dernière Brawn avait bluffer tous le monde ), cela prends tout son sens quand on voit les temps de Kobayashi  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Renault se croit vraiment revenu en 1977...



Faut pas exagérer, cette R30 :




Présente tout de même quelques légères différences avec la R30 de 77 (déjà, il n'y avait pas la même couleur) :


----------



## sc3fab (12 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



AAAH oui, le casque n'était pas obligatoire à cette époque ?? :mouais:


----------



## Baracca (12 Février 2010)

Nouveauté de la FIA:

"La Fédération Internationale de lAutomobile (FIA) a publié le nouveau règlement sportif de la Formule Un. Parmi les nombreuses mises à jour  souvent maintes fois détaillées, telle que celle concernant la journée dessais privés accordée à tout pilote entrant dans le championnat du monde sans y avoir participé les 2 années précédentes  lune delle retient lattention.

Larticle 23.1 c) stipule en effet que _« Tout appareil motorisé permettant de soulever une partie de la voiture est interdit dans lallée des stands pendant la course. »_

En dautres termes, les crics hydrauliques qui étaient en service depuis de nombreuses années et qui permettaient de soulever une monoplace en un clin dil pour procéder au changement des 4 pneus, sont désormais proscrits. Les crics devront être actionnés manuellement, ce qui rallongera de quelques dixièmes la durée dun arrêt aux stands et introduira un risque derreur humaine."
(source AUTOMOTO 365)

Y avait pas besoin de ça pour faire des boulettes dans les stands, mais là ça risque d'être un festival


----------



## sc3fab (15 Février 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> En dautres termes, les crics hydrauliques qui étaient en service depuis de nombreuses années et qui permettaient de soulever une monoplace en un clin dil pour procéder au changement des 4 pneus, sont désormais proscrits. Les crics devront être actionnés manuellement, ce qui rallongera de quelques dixièmes la durée dun arrêt aux stands et introduira un risque derreur humaine.[/FONT][/COLOR]"
> (source AUTOMOTO 365)
> 
> Y avait pas besoin de ça pour faire des boulettes dans les stands, mais là ça risque d'être un festival



Ils ne savent plus quoi inventer pour créer du spectacle  , mais de mémoire toutes les équipes n'avaient pas de crics Hydraulique  :mouais:


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Nouveauté de la FIA:
> 
> "La Fédération Internationale de lAutomobile (FIA) a publié le nouveau règlement sportif de la Formule Un. Parmi les nombreuses mises à jour  souvent maintes fois détaillées, telle que celle concernant la journée dessais privés accordée à tout pilote entrant dans le championnat du monde sans y avoir participé les 2 années précédentes  lune delle retient lattention.
> 
> ...



Ils suppriment les ravitaillements pour garder le spectacle en course mais  c'est tout le contraire ^^, bientôt il y aura un système de point pour le mec a la sucette etc...championnat constructeurs , pilotes ET mécanos !


----------



## sc3fab (17 Février 2010)

Ne pouvant pas parlé rallye  je vais faire un mélange F1/rallye (une petite entorse à la règle je peux   )

Horner est prêt à faire revenir Räikkönen en F1,  cette info ne m'étonne pas, quand on voit la fessé qu'il a prit en Suède, je ne le vois pas continuer des saisons à terminer loin derrière !   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Ne pouvant pas parlé rallye



Pourquoi ? 

Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait t'interdir d'ouvrir un fil "Fan de rallye" ? :mouais:

Edit : Ah si, je vois, mais bon, tu peux en parler dans "Vroum vroum beurk" !


----------



## Chang (18 Février 2010)

... et considerant le fait que les voitures courant en rallye touchent rarement les 4 pattes a la piste, tu peux aussi aller pourrir ( :rateau: ) le fil des fans de 2 roues ...  ...


----------



## sc3fab (18 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> ... et considerant le fait que les voitures courant en rallye touchent rarement les 4 pattes a la piste, tu peux aussi aller pourrir ( :rateau: ) le fil des fans de 2 roues ...  ...



Sympathique    mais je te laisse le soin de mettre en application ta superbe idée  

Il va de soi que quelques petites apartés rallye seront de mise dans la saison


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

C'est pas mal tout ce que vous dites mais personnellement, la dernière fois que j'ai aimé la Formule 1, c'était à l'époque d'Alain Prost et d'Ayrton Senna, après y'a pas photo les duels actuels sont moins épiques... ça change tout le temps


----------



## sc3fab (18 Février 2010)

Revenons à la F1   

Jerez J1 les temps, il me semble que nous nous dirigeons vers une bagarre Ferrari / Red Bull / Mercedes / Mc Laren vu les temps des toutes les séances d'essais et la qualité des pilotes


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> C'est pas mal tout ce que vous dites mais personnellement, la dernière fois que j'ai aimé la Formule 1, c'était à l'époque d'Alain Prost et d'Ayrton Senna, après y'a pas photo les duels actuels sont moins épiques... ça change tout le temps



Oh, je me souviens d'un duel "Alonso v/s Schumacher", qu'Alonso avait emporté à la régulière malgré une voiture moins rapide, et la pression intense que Schumi lui avait mis pendant les 12 derniers tours de la course, qui valait bien les duels "Prost v/s Senna" (du moins, les duels "propres" qu'ils ont eu, car comme Schumacher, Senna était souvent mauvais joueur lorsqu'il n'était pas le plus fort !), et même si malheureusement, les duels intéressants se passent depuis quelques années plus souvent en milieu de peloton qu'en tête de la course, ça ne fait que les rendre plus difficiles à suivre, mais pas moins épiques ni moins intéressants.

Il ne faut pas reprocher à la F1 les fautes des réalisateurs TV !


----------



## sc3fab (18 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> C'est pas mal tout ce que vous dites mais personnellement, la dernière fois que j'ai aimé la Formule 1, c'était à l'époque d'Alain Prost et d'Ayrton Senna, après y'a pas photo les duels actuels sont moins épiques... ça change tout le temps



J'appelle ça le syndrome "_ESPN_", c'était mieux avant  

Regarde les duels qu'il y a sur la piste et je te promets que tu y trouveras sûrement ton compte   

Sans chercher plus profondément, tu n'as jamais vu celui là ??
[YOUTUBE]e5h-HTv9d4c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Bah non, mais je vais regarder cette vidéo...

Vu ! Merci pour ce bon morceau  C'était assez épique...

Mais il me semble qu'à l'époque on froissait plus de tôles, franchement je me souviens aussi de Jean Alesi


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Mais il me semble qu'à l'époque on froissait plus de tôles



Alors (comme ta signature semble l'indiquer, d'ailleurs), tu t'es trompé de sport et d'époque, ce qu'il t'aurait fallu, c'étaient les jeux du cirque, à Rome, autour du premier siècle (Mirmillon v/s thrace, secutor v/s rétiaire, lions v/s chrétiens, etc.), là, on froissait de la tôle !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

C'est vrai ça m'aurait bien plu si j'étais Romain, pas sûr pour l'inverse...

/Digression activée

C'est un hasard ou les seuls jeux de courses qui m'ont en général plus sont ceux-là : Mario Kart (toutes générations), Rock'n Roll Racing SNES (pseudo 3D course guerrière avec fond de Rock'n Roll), Carmaggedon (ortohgraphe ?) et le futur Sonic Sega All Stars Racing (ça change un peu).

/Digression désactivée 

Mais je ne fais pas ça dans la réalité 

Merci beaucoup pour m'avoir éclairé ma lanterne...

Je vais laisser tranquille ce fil


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> J'appelle ça le syndrome "_ESPN_", c'était mieux avant&#8230;
> 
> Regarde les duels qu'il y a sur la piste et je te promets que tu y trouveras sûrement ton compte
> 
> ...



Pour les duels il y a l'Indycar. Les américains n'aiment pas les voitures qui se dépassent dans les stands 

La F1 c'est plutôt parce qu'il y a nos constructeurs favoris (enfin toujours pas Audi ...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Pour les duels il y a l'Indycar. Les américains n'aiment pas les voitures qui se dépassent dans les stands
> 
> La F1 c'est plutôt parce qu'il y a nos constructeurs favoris (enfin toujours pas Audi ...)



Oh, il y a bien des duels en F1, même si là, ça n'en était pas un, c'était juste une passe d'armes, un duel, c'était Arnoux/Villeneuve, Prost/Senna, Alonso/Schumacher, par exemple, on se bat durant des tours et des tours, pas juste sur trois ou cinq virages


----------



## sc3fab (18 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, il y a bien des duels en F1, même si là, ça n'en était pas un, c'était juste une passe d'armes, un duel, c'était Arnoux/Villeneuve, Prost/Senna, Alonso/Schumacher, par exemple, on se bat durant des tours et des tours, pas juste sur trois ou cinq virages



Pas faux ce que tu dis  , mais rappelle toi cette course, Hakkinen était programmé depuis le second ravitaillement pour revenir sur Schumi, ça a été un duel à distance jusqu'au moment de la passe d'arme. 

Maintenant il me semble qu'on assiste plus à ce format là, par rapport à des duels qui dur sur une dizaine de tour


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> rappelle toi cette course, Hakkinen était programmé depuis le second ravitaillement pour revenir sur Schumi



Ah ! Je savais bien, qu'Hakkinen était un bot, en fait !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Février 2010)

A propos de la saison 2010 :

le circuit du Grand Prix de Corée du Sud a-t-il été homologué ? Jai lu il y a quelques semaines, je ne sais plus où, que sa présence dans la liste des GP organisés cette année était suspendue à cette homologation. Quen est-il ?


----------



## sc3fab (23 Février 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> le circuit du Grand Prix de Corée du Sud a-t-il été homologué ? &#8230; Qu&#8217;en est-il ?



Rien de plus pour le moment, il faut croire que le GP (octobre 2010) aura bien lieu


----------



## doudou83 (23 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Pour les* duels il y a l'Indycar.* Les américains n'aiment pas les voitures qui se dépassent dans les stands



YES YES !!! 

*FERRARI se lâche*


----------



## sc3fab (23 Février 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> *FERRARI se lâche*



Oui effectivement, je venais de lire cette news que USF1 demanderait à la FIA de pouvoir commencé la saison 4 courses plus tard  :mouais:


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Oui effectivement, je venais de lire cette news que USF1 demanderait à la FIA de pouvoir commencé la saison 4 courses plus tard  :mouais:



Ferrari n'a qu'a donner à ces écuries le fric qu'ils ont ponctionné à la FIA en échange de l'assurance de leur participation pendant de nombreuses années. Ce scandale n'est pas plus honteux que ce qu'ils dénoncent. On pourrait même dire que la participation de Ferrari a été un véritable hold-up  ... et il n'y a jamais eu de punition que ce soit d'un coté comme de l'autre !

Que ce soit en foot ou F1, les italiens sont vraiment détestables !


----------



## Chang (24 Février 2010)

Qu'est ce que tu veux ... italiens, francais, tout ca c'est kif kif, on est tous des drama queen latines. 

Ca joue la victime en pointant le couteau sous sa propre gorge sans jamais realiser le ridicule de la situation. Tant qu'il y a du fric a gagner, l'estime personelle n'a pas mot a dire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Que ce soit en foot ou F1, les italiens sont vraiment détestables !



Ne généralise pas, en F1, il y a d'autres italiens*, et en foot  C'est le foot, qui est détestable !



(*) Briat  Eu nan, un autre exemple


----------



## rizoto (24 Février 2010)

Divoli, c'est viceral chez toi, la haine de ferrari !  

Ils ont quand même pas mal apporte a la formule 1, je trouve.


----------



## sc3fab (24 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Que ce soit en foot ou F1, les italiens sont vraiment détestables !



J'ai du louper quelque chose  :mouais:  c'était la pleine lune cette nuit   

Entre l'hypra nerveux de tophe630 qui se lache et là *CA*  :mouais:

J'ai l'impression de me repeter mais "_il faut raison garder_"  

Cool           zen


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Divoli, c'est viceral chez toi, la haine de ferrari !



Qu'est-ce que Divoli vient faire là dedans


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Divoli, c'est viceral chez toi, la haine de ferrari !
> 
> Ils ont quand même pas mal apporte a la formule 1, je trouve.



Et ils ont autant magouillé que les autres, alors c'est bien gentil les leçons de morale. Aucun team n'est indispensable et Ferrari pas plus que les autres. S'ils sont pas content qu'ils se barrent. Comme je disais en Indycar, il n'y a pas Ferrari et c'est une discipline fantastique. Donc en F1 c'est possible aussi ! 

Une nouvelle écurie ne peux pas débarquer du jour au lendemain avec 400 millions d'euros de budget. Il faut bien commencer petit avant d'être quelqu'un un jour. Il y a vraiment un blocage de la part de Ferrari qui ne veut donner sa chance à de nouveaux teams. Mais il y a surement une histoire de gros sous la dedans. Probablement que partager le gâteau des recettes télé à 13/14 au lieu de 11 ne leur plait pas ...

Quand les vieux teams ont commencé il y a 50 ans, on ne leur a pas fait des exigences quasi impossible. Il est temps de sortir de cette configuration trop verrouillée par de vieilles équipes rivées à leur siège (comme les fameux accords concorde, et là par contre ça fait penser au foot français et son blocage sur la vidéo ...).

Il faut du renouvellement !

Coucou Divoli !


----------



## Baracca (24 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> .....
> Que ce soit en foot ou F1, les italiens sont vraiment détestables !



C'est très limite, que doit-on en penser ?  :modo:


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> C'est très limite, que doit-on en penser ?  :modo:



Du mal bien sur ! Mais venant d'un tifosi ça ne peut pas être autrement 

Ha ça dès qu'on évoque une F1 sans Ferrari ...


----------



## Sylow (24 Février 2010)

La F1 ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi, je ne suis pas pro ferrari voir le contraire mais ils ont pas tord. Mosley criant sous tous les toits en 2009 que l'an prochaine il y aura 4 teams de plus l'an prochain dont 2 qui ne savent meme pas si leur moteur tourne, l'autre qui prends le F1 pour un jeux vidéo avec leur développement logiciel, toyota qui se retire, renault dirigée par des anglais et j'en passe. Ca devient comme le foot... business is business !

EN fait je pense que ferrari la mauvaise sur le fait que schumi soit revenue chez merco ^^. 

Bahreïn approche a grand pat , combien de voiture sur la ligne ? ^^


----------



## Baracca (24 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Du mal bien sur ! Mais venant d'un tifosi ça ne peut pas être autrement
> 
> Ha ça dès qu'on évoque une F1 sans Ferrari ...



C'est pas d'évoquer la F1 sans Ferrari qui m'interpelle mais plus de réduire une Nationalité a un adjectif tel que "Détestable" qui est limite :mouais:

Rassure toi je n'ai qu'une infime partie de sans Italien dans mes veines, mais tu aurais sortie la même chose pour les Français, Allemands, Espagnols, Indiens, etc .... cela aurait été pareil


----------



## rizoto (24 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> La F1 ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi, je ne suis pas pro ferrari voir le contraire mais ils ont pas tord. Mosley criant sous tous les toits en 2009 que l'an prochaine il y aura 4 teams de plus l'an prochain dont 2 qui ne savent meme pas si leur moteur tourne, l'autre qui prends le F1 pour un jeux vidéo avec leur développement logiciel, toyota qui se retire, renault dirigée par des anglais et j'en passe. Ca devient comme le foot... business is business !
> 
> EN fait je pense que ferrari la mauvaise sur le fait que schumi soit revenue chez merco ^^.
> 
> Bahreïn approche a grand pat , combien de voiture sur la ligne ? ^^



Y a même une écurie qui a pas de pneu !!!


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Et ils ont autant magouillé que les autres, alors c'est bien gentil les leçons de morale. Aucun team n'est indispensable et Ferrari pas plus que les autres. S'ils sont pas content qu'ils se barrent. Comme je disais en Indycar, il n'y a pas Ferrari et c'est une discipline fantastique. Donc en F1 c'est possible aussi !



Tu as raison, personne n'est indispensable,  mais la F1 et Ferrari c'est la même histoire depuis le départ et de nos jours c'est assez rare une telle durée, non ? Alors je suis un peu comme d'autre, je n'imagine pas la F1 sans eux. Précision, je suis Ferrariste mais pas fan à 100% de l'écurie rouge

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne généralise pas, en F1, il y a d'autres italiens*, et en foot  C'est le foot, qui est détestable !



+1 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Une nouvelle écurie ne peux pas débarquer du jour au lendemain avec 400 millions d'euros de budget. Il faut bien commencer petit avant d'être quelqu'un un jour. Il y a vraiment un blocage de la part de Ferrari qui ne veut donner sa chance à de nouveaux teams. Mais il y a surement une histoire de gros sous la dedans. Probablement que partager le gâteau des recettes télé à 13/14 au lieu de 11 ne leur plait pas ...
> 
> Quand les vieux teams ont commencé il y a 50 ans, on ne leur a pas fait des exigences quasi impossible. Il est temps de sortir de cette configuration trop verrouillée par de vieilles équipes rivées à leur siège (comme les fameux accords concorde, et là par contre ça fait penser au foot français et son blocage sur la vidéo ...).
> 
> Il faut du renouvellement !



Là, je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> A propos de la saison 2010 :
> 
> le circuit du Grand Prix de Corée du Sud a-t-il été homologué ? Jai lu il y a quelques semaines, je ne sais plus où, que sa présence dans la liste des GP organisés cette année était suspendue à cette homologation. Quen est-il ?




Tiens vl'a des infos.


----------



## sc3fab (26 Février 2010)

Un avis intéressant d'un intéressé  :mouais:, encore une fois il n'y a pas qu'une vérité


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2010)

L'arrivée des grand constructeur a tué la F1 des artisans......dommage. C'est comme dans tout,  le fric détruit tout. Regardez ce qu'est devenu le foot, la F1 et dans une moindre mesure le rugby


----------



## doudou83 (27 Février 2010)

Arrêtez vous êtes trop pessimistes !!!! moi, j'ai hâte de suivre les exploits de Stephan GP et de USF1  !! on va se régaler !!
mon ami le grand* ROBERT *a fini son essayage de costume de maya l'abeille et il en pense le plus grand bien !!!


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> Arrêtez vous êtes trop pessimistes !!!! moi, j'ai hâte de suivre les exploits de Stephan GP et de USF1  !! on va se régaler !!
> mon ami le grand* ROBERT *a fini son essayage de costume de maya l'abeille et il en pense le plus grand bien !!!



Oui en plus il y a eu sa R30 de fonction (et de collection)...


----------



## Baracca (28 Février 2010)

Pour moi, petite escapade sur le circuit de Catalunya hier (Samedi), et Trulli avec ça Lotus n'a pas chômé pour cette journée d'éssais .


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2010)

T'as des photos ?


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> Arrêtez vous êtes trop pessimistes !!!! moi, j'ai hâte de suivre les exploits de Stephan GP et de USF1  !! on va se régaler !!
> mon ami le grand* ROBERT *a fini son essayage de costume de maya l'abeille et il en pense le plus grand bien !!!



Enfin un qui ne sombre pas dans la contemplation des vieux dinosaures !


----------



## Baracca (28 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> T'as des photos ?



Houuuuaiiiii , mais j'ai pas encore fait le tri celles faites a Cuba de y a un mois, alors celles-ci je ne t'en parles même pas 

Mais bon, pour le plaisir je vais vous en sortir quelques unes avant ce soir


----------



## Baracca (28 Février 2010)

Au fait .... c'est une série sur le même sujet, au cas ou ça râlerai 

Avec mon modeste 400D et son EF-S 55-250 (par rapport a l'artillerie lourde qu'il y avait sur place).
Obligé de monter a 400 Iso car assé couvert au niveau météo. 
Qu'un seul pilote par écurie présent.

Massa en Ferrari:





Rosberg en Mercedes:





Trulli en Lotus:





Button en Mc Laren:





Buemi en Torro Rosso:





Vettel en Red Bull:





Kubica en Dacia:





Barrichello en Williams:





Glock en Virgin Racing:





Sutil en Force India:





Kobayashi en Sauber:





Duo de frères ennemis:





Triplette:


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2010)

Superbe merci


----------



## rizoto (1 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Superbe merci



Oui Sauf la Sauber


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui Sauf la Sauber



Tout à fait, elle à une forme spéciale....


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui Sauf la Sauber



J'ai du mal voir, la Mercedes pour toi n'est pas bizarre ?!?!   

Une nouvelle fois Mc Laren s'en sort bien mais elles ont toutes une forme similaire, évidement 4 roues un moteur et une carrosserie pour les p'tit plaisantins  , et cette "_aileron de requin_"  :mouais:  pas terrible niveau design !


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)

La Mac Laren à l'air plus "horizontale" que la Sauber dont on pourrait dire qu'elle va "décoller".


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

La Red Bull et la "Dacia" ont quasi le même nez, la différence visible est le ponton arrière qui plonge plus rapidement sur la Red Bull, et c'est là que la Mc Laren est différente, elle a des sorties de pot avec une forme en vague très sympathique   

La Renault a une belle forme, mais alors la couleur  :modo:


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2010)

Voilà pourquoi elle était si moche....


----------



## doudou83 (2 Mars 2010)

moi , j'adôôôre la Rino !!!!  la Lotus a un p'tit côté rétro avec cette couleur mais en général  je trouve que l' esthétisme des voitures est à chier !   Pour moi , seul la Williams  est présentable . je parle bien sûr que des lignes......


----------



## Baracca (2 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Voilà pourquoi elle était si moche....



Houai j'ai vu ça aussi, tout s'explique 





doudou83 a dit:


> moi , j'adôôôre la Rino !!!!  la Lotus a un p'tit côté rétro avec cette couleur mais en général  je trouve que l' esthétisme des voitures est à chier !   Pour moi , seul la Williams  est présentable . je parle bien sûr que des lignes......



Pour la Rino, tu l'adôôôre, font pas confondre avec de la pitié  

En mettant a part la Ferrari et la Mercedes de Schumi, j'aurais un petit penchant pour la Lotus qui éffectivement un petit coté "rétro" avec une couleur de la robe qui lui va pas trop mal.
Et je peux dire qu'elle a fait son petit effet sur place aux passionnés mais aussi a d'autres personnes qui elle n'avait jamais vu de F1 en vrai  


Par contre la Sauber


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> En mettant a part la Ferrari



j'sais pas pourquoi mais il me semble que même si elle ressemblait à un char d'assaut tu la trouverais jolie !!  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> j'sais pas pourquoi mais il me semble que même si elle ressemblait à un char d'assaut tu la trouverais jolie !!  :mouais:



T'exagères pas un peu, là ? En tout cas, perso, je n'ai encore jamais vu de char d'assaut aussi moche ! :hein:


----------



## Baracca (2 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> j'sais pas pourquoi mais il me semble que même si elle ressemblait à un char d'assaut tu la trouverais jolie !! :mouais:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'exagères pas un peu, là ? En tout cas, perso, je n'ai encore jamais vu de char d'assaut aussi moche ! :hein:




Dans tout les cas, que le char d'assaut soit moche ou pas (mais il est pas moche avec cette jolie couleur camouflage  ), merci a vous de sous entendre que la Scuderia aurait sorti cette année l'artillerie lourde pour _écraser_ la concurrence


----------



## sc3fab (3 Mars 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> merci a vous de sous entendre que la Scuderia aurait sorti cette année l'artillerie lourde pour _écraser_ la concurrence



J'avoue ne pas être un grand fan de Ferrari mais d'Alonso oui   d'ou un certain dilemne  

Une chose est sur, ce n'est pas US F1 qui viendra déranger la hiérarchie


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> j'sais pas pourquoi mais il me semble que même si elle ressemblait à un char d'assaut tu la trouverais jolie !!  :mouais:




Ca me rappelle Gilles Villeneuve qui parlait régulièrement de son char.... (terme québecois désignant une voiture)


----------



## Baracca (3 Mars 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas être un grand fan de Ferrari mais d'Alonso oui   d'ou un certain dilemne
> 
> Une chose est sur, ce n'est pas US F1 qui viendra déranger la hiérarchie




Et bien on est dans un même cas, mais a l'opposé, pour la Scuderia mais alors pas fan du tout de l'ancien chauffeur de Dacia 
C'est pour cela que je souhaite vivement un titre constructeur pour Ferrari et un titre pilote pour le Baron Rouge (qui reste rouge pour beaucoup de monde  ) 

Pour ce qui est de USF1 pour ceux qui avaient encore des doutes, ou moins là c'est sur 
Pour la hiérarchie, HRT F1 Team aura surement du chemin a a faire aussi, fusion pas fusion, pas d'éssais, pilote pas encore sur, tous ceci est bien approximatif, même si monter des projets de ce genre ne sont pas facile, un peu de sérieux ne serait as de trop.




r e m y a dit:


> Ca me rappelle Gilles Villeneuve qui parlait régulièrement de son char.... (terme québecois désignant une voiture)



http://www.tomorrownewsf1.com/f1-stefan-gp-jacques-villeneuve-le-d-day-11669 Qui sait peut-être un char pour son fils


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Dans tout les cas, que le char d'assaut soit moche ou pas (mais il est pas moche avec cette jolie couleur camouflage  ), merci a vous de sous entendre que la Scuderia aurait sorti cette année l'artillerie lourde pour _écraser_ la concurrence



Si ça ne dépasse pas la vitesse d'un char Leclerc, on sera tranquille


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Si ça ne dépasse pas la vitesse d'un char Leclerc, on sera tranquille


Un char Leclerc... dans ce style?


----------



## Baracca (3 Mars 2010)

Bien vu bien vu 

Effectivement, je ne voyais pas l'aéro comme ces deux là


----------



## doudou83 (4 Mars 2010)

P'tin j'suis largué ! :rateau:   je ne savais même pas pour HTC nan HRT F1 ! 
 qui disait qu'il ne se passait rien en F1 ?  enfin voici le top team avec ses top pilotes ....:love:
*ICI*


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> P'tin j'suis largué ! :rateau:   je ne savais même pas pour HTC nan HRT F1 !
> qui disait qu'il ne se passait rien en F1 ?  enfin voici le top team avec ses top pilotes ....:love:
> *ICI*



Une écurie HTC ? Attention Apple va débarquer pour frapper !


----------



## Baracca (4 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Une écurie HTC ? Attention Apple va débarquer pour frapper !



Et pour changer elle aurait l'aéro d'une pomme, pour la couleur j'ai une idée 
Aéro Monoplace Apple , déjà vu mais elle a déjà fait ses preuve


----------



## r e m y (5 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Une écurie HTC ? Attention Apple va débarquer pour frapper !



Mais non c'est juste une faute de frappe.... C'est DTC qu'il faut lire.

D'aucun prétendent que ce serait une écurie (d'Augias) financée par la Horde (chhhtttt...) :rose:


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est DTC qu'il faut lire.



Les insultes maintenant ? 

Bon allez une bonne semaine de vacances pour être en forme le 14 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Une écurie HTC ? Attention Apple va débarquer pour frapper !





r e m y a dit:


> Mais non c'est juste une faute de frappe.... C'est DTC qu'il faut lire.
> 
> D'aucun prétendent que ce serait une écurie (d'Augias) financée par la Horde (chhhtttt...) :rose:



Moi, j'aurais dit "RTC", plutôt, Parce que sur le plan "vitesse", j'ai peur qu'il ne faille pas trop s'attendre à du "haut débit"


----------



## doudou83 (5 Mars 2010)

Allez on révise un peu avant le 1er GP
*C'EST ICI*


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2010)

On va revenir à l'époque où il y avait deux championnats dans un seul. Devant les top team et pour la fin du classement les nouveaux. La F1 devient désespérante , j'espère que cette saison sera un peu plus vivante sinon.....je regarderai simplement le départ à la TV et le classement final sur le net.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h58 ----------

Question, je viens de trouver ça sur le net, comment se fait il que dans cette liste l'écurie soit encore appelé BMW Sauber


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Question, je viens de trouver ça sur le net, comment se fait il que dans cette liste l'écurie soit encore appelé BMW Sauber



Sans doute parce que BMW n'est pas uniquement un motoriste....


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> On va revenir à l'époque où il y avait deux championnats dans un seul. Devant les top team et pour la fin du classement les nouveaux



C'est un peu l'impression qu'on a aux 24 heures du Mans


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est un peu l'impression qu'on a aux 24 heures du Mans



Non, au 24 heures du Mans, ça n'est pas une impression, c'est la réalité, réalité prévue par le règlement, qui instaure plusieurs catégories, et plusieurs classements, ce qui nous donne en fait, dans une seule course, autant de compétitions que de catégories, plus une (le "scratch"), histoire de dire que le vainqueur de la course puisse se mettre deux couronnes sur la tête ! 

Ils ont même un classement "écologique" (bien qu'instauré de nombreuses années avant que ce terme ne soit passé dans le langage commun) : l'indice de performance, qui établit une corrélation entre le kilométrage parcouru, la cylindrée du moteur, et la quantité de carburant consommée durant la course !


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, au 24 heures du Mans, ça n'est pas une impression, c'est la réalité, réalité prévue par le règlement, qui instaure plusieurs catégories, et plusieurs classements, ce qui nous donne en fait, dans une seule course, autant de compétitions que de catégories, plus une (le "scratch"), histoire de dire que le vainqueur de la course puisse se mettre deux couronnes sur la tête !


Oui, tu as raison.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison.


Encore une réaction où il va falloir mettre un copyright quand on voudra l'utiliser


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Encore une réaction où il va falloir mettre un copyright quand on voudra l'utiliser



Oh, laisse béton, il nous fait ses petits nerfs un peu partout où je passe en ce moment


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2010)

oui, tu as raison©


----------



## Alex666 (6 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> j'espère que cette saison sera un peu plus vivante sinon.....je regarderai simplement le départ à la TV et le classement final sur le net.



hum tu as loupé la dernière saison ? parce qu'honnêtement je lai trouvée plutôt très bien , on avait pas vu autant de spectacle depuis longtemps, des petits rookies qui mettent un grand coup de pied ds la fourmilière et des gros qui peine a revenir sur eux moi ca ma plutôt réconcilié avec la F1, alors qu'en début de saison je me demandais si ça valait la peine de perdre du temps a s'occuper du grand cirque FIA...

attendons le premier départ pour se prononcer, il va y avoir encore des changements comme d'hab et rebondissements a gogo pour pas grand chose, seul la piste parlera et j'ai hâte de revoir schumi, s'il rentre ds le top 5 ou gagne cette année, on pourra dire que depuis son départ le championnat a été nivelé par le bas...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (7 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils ont même un classement "écologique" (bien qu'instauré de nombreuses années avant que ce terme ne soit passé dans le langage commun) : l'indice de performance, qui établit une corrélation entre le kilométrage parcouru, la cylindrée du moteur, et la quantité de carburant consommée durant la course !


c'était pour permettre aux voitures françaises  (Panhard DB notemment...) d'avoir droit aussi aux honneurx du podium ...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Mars 2010)

*qui fera mieux ?*


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> *qui fera mieux ?*



On devrait voir un certain nombre de F1 repartir des stands avec des roues mal resserrées cette année...

Je suis surpris qu'on n'ait pas encore vu arriver des systèmes de verrouillage rapide de roues (pour remplacer l'écrou unique).... à moins qu'un point de règlement technique impose cet écrou.


----------



## doudou83 (9 Mars 2010)

un p'tit sondage et quelques infos sur les nouveaux pilotes de 2010
*ICI

*


----------



## Amalcrex (9 Mars 2010)

Schumi a été faire quelques ronds sur un circuit de karting dans mon petit pays, comme si de rien n'était... 
Histoire de garder la forme 
Ici


----------



## Baracca (9 Mars 2010)

Si pas encore vue 

Le Staff Mc Laren bien curieux et provocateur par dessus le marché !


----------



## Sylow (11 Mars 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Si pas encore vue
> 
> Le Staff Mc Laren bien curieux et provocateur par dessus le marché !



tout simplement énorme ^^.  

Le mec de chez McLaren en joue bien. 

Allez vite dimanche ! La pole Mclaren : la victoire McLaren  , ce n'est pas des rideaux blancs qui vont les arrêter ^^


----------



## Baracca (11 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> tout simplement énorme ^^.
> 
> Le mec de chez McLaren en joue bien.
> 
> Allez vite dimanche ! La pole Mclaren : la victoire McLaren  , ce n'est pas des rideaux blancs qui vont les arrêter ^^




Tout a fait (sauf pour l'issue du Gp ce dimanche  ), même étant pour Ferrari cela me fait bien marrer 

Mais je pense que Mr Mc Laren a exagéré la situation voyant qu'il était filmé (qui sait peut-etre que c'est un gars de Mc Laren qui film  )  .


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mars 2010)

Avant le 1er GP de 2010 , rappel sur les nouvelles règles 
*ICI*

Le " professeur " mis à contribution pour Bahreïn 
*ICI

*sur le site d'* eurosport* vous avez les essais libres en direct


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Pôle pour Vettel et les deux Ferrari à l'affut derrière. Par contre, j'ai trouvé la Q4 sans vraiment de suspens.....Attendons la course à 13H ce jour.


----------



## doudou83 (14 Mars 2010)

*Les 3 Q*

bonne course ! 

*ALLEZ ROBERT !!!!!!!!!!!* :love:


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2010)

Tu veux parler de la Q3 j'imagine....

Moi ce qui m'a le plus gêné dans la retransmission télé, c'est qu'on n'avait pas à l'écran la liste des temps... et comme je n'avais pas mémorisé le temps de chacun des 10 protagonistes de Q3, voir tourner l'un d'eux avec son seul temps affiché sans savoir où il se situait par rapport aux autres, n'avait que peu d'intérêt.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu veux parler de la Q3 j'imagine....
> 
> Moi ce qui m'a le plus gêné dans la retransmission télé, c'est qu'on n'avait pas à l'écran la liste des temps... et comme je n'avais pas mémorisé le temps de chacun des 10 protagonistes de Q3, voir tourner l'un d'eux avec son seul temps affiché sans savoir où il se situait par rapport aux autres, n'avait que peu d'intérêt.




Effectivement :rose:.. Pour l'affichage des temps des autres, effectivement, c'était chiant.


----------



## Sylow (14 Mars 2010)

c'est TF1 faut pas en demander trop...

Par contre personne aurait une astuce pour avoir le GP en streaming ? (sans etre ban toutes les 5min) car je viens d'essayer de régler mes chaines depuis le déménagement je ne l'avais pas fait car je ne regarde jamais la télé mais impossible de recevoir une seule chaine ! Je suis en panique !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Les 3 Q*
> 
> bonne course !
> 
> *ALLEZ ROBERT !!!!!!!!!!!* :love:



En tout cas, les Cosworth, quand ils ne sont pas montés dans une Williams, il ont pas l'air de trop se plaire &#8230; Une HRT à 10 secondes, je vous dis pas la chicane ambulante  La tête de course va retomber dessus tous les 10/12 tours


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> c'est TF1 faut pas en demander trop...
> 
> Par contre personne aurait une astuce pour avoir le GP en streaming ? (sans etre ban toutes les 5min) car je viens d'essayer de régler mes chaines depuis le déménagement je ne l'avais pas fait car je ne regarde jamais la télé mais impossible de recevoir une seule chaine ! Je suis en panique !



J'ai trouvé ça mais j'ai peur que ce ne soit pas gratuit.


----------



## Sylow (14 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça mais j'ai peur que ce ne soit pas gratuit.



oui malheureusement :s ! 

je verrai bien à 13h...


----------



## Sylow (14 Mars 2010)

J'ai pas mal luttépour trouver un stream stable !

bravo a Alonso

et surtout a LOTUS 


:loveremier podium pour Mclaren :love:


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2010)

Bah moi j'ai fait une bonne sieste. Forcément ça va être dur de faire des grand prix plus ch...t 

Je crois qu'il y a plus d'action dans Derrick ...


----------



## Sylow (14 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bah moi j'ai fait une bonne sieste. Forcément ça va être dur de faire des grand prix plus ch...t
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a plus d'action dans Derrick ...



contrairement aux années passées le suspens est présent a la fin et plus au début ^^

et bahrein n'est pas un circuit a spectacle..


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> J'ai pas mal luttépour trouver un stream stable !
> 
> bravo a Alonso
> 
> ...



Si tu as vu Alonso chez Lotus, le stream devait être pas mal brouillé.... 

Bon, ben je crois que je vais me mettre à a pêche à la ligne pour dynamiser un peu mes dimanches...

Ca va être d'un ch...t cette saison 2010!

20 tours minimum à économiser ses pneus, puis 20 tours à économiser le moteur, et une fin de Grand prix en économisant l'essence pour être sûr de finir.... et avec nos commentateurs fétiches qui ".. cette fois ça y est, la course va s'emballer et ça va devenir passionnant! ah ben mince, c'est la ligne d'arrivée..."
:mouais:


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu as vu Alonso chez Lotus, le stream devait être pas mal brouillé....
> 
> Bon, ben je crois que je vais me mettre à a pêche à la ligne pour dynamiser un peu mes dimanches...
> 
> ...



On va leur donner encore une ou deux chances, mais bon la ça part super mal pour un quelconque intérêt. Ou alors il faut limiter aux qualifs ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu as vu Alonso chez Lotus, le stream devait être pas mal brouillé....



Pas forcément, vert &#8230; Rouge &#8230; Reste l'explication du daltonisme 

  

Cela dit, pour l'intérêt, moi, j'ai bien aimé, le seul truc dommage, c'est que la réalisation se fixe sur la tête de course, où il ne s'est pas passé grand-chose, et ne montre quasiment pas les parties du peloton où il y a de l'action.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

GP un peu chiant.....sans vraiment d'action.....Victoire des rouges avec un peu de chance (Vettel. Massa...) mais bon Ferrari est devant.


----------



## Sylow (14 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas forcément, vert  Rouge  Reste l'explication du daltonisme
> 
> 
> 
> Cela dit, pour l'intérêt, moi, j'ai bien aimé, le seul truc dommage, c'est que la réalisation se fixe sur la tête de course, où il ne s'est pas passé grand-chose, et ne montre quasiment pas les parties du peloton où il y a de l'action.



Sauf que meme dans le peloton il n'y avait pas de dépassements ! 

Je disais bravo a LOTUS car ils ont ramené les 2 voitures ! Quand on voit virgin qui a tenu 5 tour et HRT 10...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Sauf que meme dans le peloton il n'y avait pas de dépassements !



Là, on n'a pas du regarder la même course, parce qu'ils nous en ont montrés un ou deux quand même, et quand on voit en début de course et en fin de course, la place de certains pilotes, c'est soit il y en a qui on fait une pose piquenic au fond du circuit, soit il y a bien eu pas mal de dépassements


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bah moi j'ai fait une bonne sieste. *Forcément ça va être dur de faire des grand prix plus ch...t *
> Je crois qu'il y a plus d'action dans Derrick ...



et oui !!    c'était vraiment une grosse daube . même mon ami l'abeille polonaise a voulu faire demi tour des le 1 er tour ! il s'est ravisé et terminé 11è   je pense que Dacia GP doit pouvoir se battre dans le top 5 durant la saison et le top 3 au dernier GP de la saison...
allez au suivant !


----------



## Sylow (15 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, on n'a pas du regarder la même course, parce qu'ils nous en ont montrés un ou deux quand même, et quand on voit en début de course et en fin de course, la place de certains pilotes, c'est soit il y en a qui on fait une pose piquenic au fond du circuit, soit il y a bien eu pas mal de dépassements



il y a eu pas mal d'abandon puis les changements de pneus mais il n'y a pas eu de grosse bataille et perso voir une sauber doubler une HRT on s'en balance un peu... mais j'avoue j'aurai bien aimé voir un peu plus kubica. 

Dans 15 jours ca sera plus serré vue que le temps au tour sera plus court ce qui favorisera pas les écarts  énormes au tour entre les équipes !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> il y a eu pas mal d'abandon puis les changements de pneus mais il n'y a pas eu de grosse bataille et perso voir une sauber doubler une HRT on s'en balance un peu... mais j'avoue j'aurai bien aimé voir un peu plus kubica.
> 
> Dans 15 jours ca sera plus serré vue que le temps au tour sera plus court ce qui favorisera pas les écarts  énormes au tour entre les équipes !



Moi je pense que les choses vont pas évoluer des masses avant le retour en Europe.....ce qui va être soporifique


----------



## Alex666 (15 Mars 2010)

en gros vivement des circuits comme Monaco ou spa... la c'est mal barré déjà que le spectacle tend à disparaitre d'année en année :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

Monaco car c'est un circuit qui nivelle l'efficacité des moteurs et des chassis mais des dépassements....je pense pas qu'il y en aura beaucoup. Quand à Spa, on verra partir Vettel et puis rien avant l'arrivée....


----------



## Sylow (16 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Monaco car c'est un circuit qui nivelle l'efficacité des moteurs et des chassis mais des dépassements....je pense pas qu'il y en aura beaucoup. Quand à Spa, on verra partir Vettel et puis rien avant l'arrivée....



on disait pareil l'an dernier sauf qu'au bou du compte c'était une modeste force india et une ferrari qui se battaient devant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> on disait pareil l'an dernier sauf qu'au bou du compte c'était une modeste force india et une ferrari qui se battaient devant !



Précisément :



Christophe31 a dit:


> car c'est un circuit qui nivelle l'efficacité des moteurs et des chassis


----------



## Adélaïde (16 Mars 2010)

Rêve-je ou de nouveaux règlements devaient être faits pour que les spectateurs soient de plus en plus motivés par les G.P. ?? 

Personnellement, j'ai déjà connu la période "sans ravitaillement" mais je trouve cela d'un mortel !!!!!!!!!!

:hein:


----------



## didonec (16 Mars 2010)

Affirmatif Sylow..... Allez les rouges ....


----------



## Sylow (19 Mars 2010)

didonec a dit:


> Affirmatif Sylow..... Allez les rouges ....



Affirmatie didonec allez les flèches d'argent ! ^^

Chaque circtuits ont leurs spécifications , melbourne n'est pas un circuit à haute vitesse ce qui va privilégier le grippe mécanique et non aérodynamique (moins qu'a bahrein en tout cas), la puisance du moteur et le chassis. 

Je me demande ce qu'attende les autres écuries pour copier le système de suspension arrière des Redbull !


----------



## Baracca (19 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> ....
> 
> Je me demande ce qu'attende les autres écuries pour copier le système de suspension arrière des Redbull !



D'avoir des part chez Lada


----------



## doudou83 (24 Mars 2010)

Ce week end *GP d'Australie* en espérant qu'il soit un peu plus attrayant que le dernier....:mouais:
*programme téloche*

et ce petit sondage !
*ICI


ALLEZ ROBERT !!!!!!!:love:
*


----------



## Baracca (24 Mars 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> *
> ALLEZ ROBERT !!!!!!!:love:
> *



Zut, je voulais faire pareil, mais ma Magic Mouse en a voulu autrement


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mars 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> Ce week end *GP d'Australie* en espérant qu'il soit un peu plus attrayant que le dernier....:mouais:
> *programme téloche*




Oui, moi aussi, parce que si c'est du même topo et bien on se prépare une saison soporifique...


----------



## Baracca (26 Mars 2010)

Un bien beau message pour la sécurité routière 

Mr, c'est sur les circuits qu'il faut se faire remarqué !


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mars 2010)

Plus que 15 minutes et les qualifs commençent.....


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mars 2010)

alors ça donne quoi les maclarens sont au rdv ???


----------



## doudou83 (27 Mars 2010)

*Les 3 Q et la grille *
*ICI*

*BZEEE BZEE  ROBERT !!!!!!* :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Les 3 Q et la grille *
> *ICI*
> 
> *BZEEE BZEE  ROBERT !!!!!!* :love:



'tain, le wagon que Button a mis à Hamilton ! :affraid: l'avait du mal se remettre de ses conneries d'hier ! 

En tous cas, "le vieux" est à moins de 1/10 de Rosberg sur Q3, ça promet une belle empoignade chez Merco


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mars 2010)

2 pannes moteur obligatoire, ça va être dur de gagner pour les Ferrari...


----------



## Sylow (27 Mars 2010)

Faites la danse de la pluie les amis et n'oublier pas le changement d'heure (on avance d'une heure), ca serait bete de se pointer a 20tour de la fin ^^. 

Bonne course.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2010)

Bon ben GP un peu plus intéressant mais c'est en ville....J'y retourne il reste 19 tours.


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2010)

Dégouté pour Lewis et Mark, avec cette grosse vache des asturies qui leur a pourri leur remontée ...

Enfin pour les dépassement la F1 reste vraiment à la rue quand on voit les 15 derniers tours ...

Et Vettel, il est maudit. Ca devrait être son année ! C'est pas sur lui que ça devrait tomber mais sur l'espagnol !

Enfin bravo Button, il sauve bien son équipe (et Kubica à peut-être pas trop mal choisi finalement).


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Dégouté pour Lewis et Mark, avec cette grosse vache des asturies qui leur a pourri leur remontée ...
> 
> Enfin pour les dépassement la F1 reste vraiment à la rue quand on voit les 15 derniers tours ...
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur tout, sauf sur le 1er point. Je n'aime pas trop Alonso,  mais sur ce coup il a superbement joué avec un freinage hyper tardif qui a surpris Hamilton et encore plus Webber.

Quand à Vettel, effectivement il doit vraiment avoir une mauvaise étoile quelque part.


Belle victoire de Button,  50 et quelques tours en pneus tendre, alors que d'autre ont dû les changer...


----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2010)

Ah enfin un peu d'action !!!!!  et .........Le *GRAND ROBERT !!!
* cela m'a fait vraiment plaisir autant que lui !:love:
*KUBICA

*au suivant dans une semaine ! *
 GO GO ROBERT !!!!!!!  
*


----------



## Sylow (28 Mars 2010)

Superbe Grand prix !

Button > il en a une belle pair de ****** !
Vettel > Il connait le syndrome de la MP4-20
Hamilton > :love::love::love: Il méritait mieu , heureusement qu'il est la pour animer les fin de course.
Webber > La retraite approche.
Schumi > Se fait doubler par une HRT :love:
Alonso > Il pleurniche a la radio parce que Ferrari ne veux pas faire rentrer Massa au stand...pauvre petit a sa maman !  mais belle remontée. 

Bref, beau GP dans l'ensemble :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)

Malaisie quand tu nous tiens....


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2010)

Les McLaren et Ferrari éliminées à la Q3 ... pas mal ! 

Le jour de Michael ?  

Enfin pour la Q1, il leur faudrait des hélices ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------

Encore un truc bien nul dans le règlement. Q1 interrompu trois minutes après le début. Et on remet pas le compteur à 10 minutes alors que personne n'a rien fait ...

La FIA n'aime pas le sport, c'est sur !


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)

Pôle de webber....


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pôle de webber....



Oui, les conditions n'ont pas arrêté de changer et il a fait fort.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Oui, les conditions n'ont pas arrêté de changer et il a fait fort.



Ouais impressionnant son dernier tour, sous la flotte il améliore enfin. Ca petite touchette avec Hamilton en Australie, l'a dopé.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Avril 2010)

Beau GP, belle victoire de Vettel (amplement mérité après ces déboires des GP précédents), très déçu de Ferrari, je pense que la belle Italienne qui a fait sensation lors du 1er GP sera derrière pour les prochains GP.


----------



## shogun HD (4 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Beau GP, belle victoire de Vettel (amplement mérité après ces déboires des GP précédents), très déçu de Ferrari, je pense que la belle Italienne qui a fait sensation lors du 1er GP sera derrière pour les prochains GP.


 

quand tu vois les conditions météo de la Q1 c'est pas mal pour les ferrari à part pour alonso


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2010)

Bravo Vettel et Weber, ils ont été solides !

Mais bravo aussi à Lewis, car dans les genre combatif, il y en avait pas beaucoup comme lui. Si son équipe n'avait pas raté les qualifs ... En tout cas une Force India c'est large comme la piste !

Rosberg bien aussi et dommage que schumi ait eu un soucis ... 

Renault marque des points précieux et peut-être que Petrov aurait pu faire quelque chose.

Ca s'est aussi bien battu derrière (comme Toro Rosso, Williams, ...) 

Bien mieux que le premier Grand Prix tout ça !


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> quand tu vois les conditions météo de la Q1 c'est pas mal pour les ferrari à part pour alonso




Massa n'arrivait pas à avancer en pneus durs....c'est quand même un signe, par contre quand il a été en tendre -> un fusée mais ce fût un peu tard.


----------



## Chang (5 Avril 2010)

Ouep, beau GP ... 

Ca fait plaisir de voir Kubica encore dans les meneurs et Vettel prendre une victoire meritée. Hamilton a bien bataillé jusqu'au bout et tant pis pour Alonso ... :rateau: ...

Dommage pour Schumacher mais honnêtement ce n'est pas le pilote qui m'intéresse cette saison ...

RDV à Shanghai dans 15 jours


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ouep, beau GP ...
> 
> Ca fait plaisir de voir Kubica encore dans les meneurs et Vettel prendre une victoire meritée. Hamilton a bien bataillé jusqu'au bout et tant pis pour Alonso ... :rateau: ...
> 
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord, mais un petit baroud d'honneur et une ou deux victoires seraient sympa


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Avril 2010)

À lire, c'est assez édifiant.

le-bal-des-debutants


----------



## Sylow (6 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Massa n'arrivait pas à avancer en pneus durs....c'est quand même un signe, par contre quand il a été en tendre -> un fusée mais ce fût un peu tard.



Pas plus que vettel, lewis et webber ! Des qu'ils ont eu des pneus frais ils ont claqué le meilleur temps au tour SAUF massa ! ( a confirmer) Perso c'est une brelle ! C'est un peu le Pedrosa du moto gp ! il faut qu'il soit devant et le champ libre pour claquer un bon GP, des qu'il est dans la meute il oublie sa paire de  *****, suffit de comaprer lewis et massa...lewis en 2 tour en a doubler 3/4..le massa aucun. Et se faire coller au cul par alonso sans embrayage, je me poserai des questions ! 

j'ai hate de voir vettel, aloson, lewis devant ! Mais j'ai peur que les RB en ait encore sous le pied :s 

Bravo a renault
bravo a rosberg
bravo a lotus
belle remonté de lewis 
FI dans 2ans gagnera un titre si ca continue


vivement la chine !


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> ...
> vivement la chine !



Avec un peu de pluie pour avoir une belle course


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Avec un peu de pluie pour avoir une belle course



Un typhon pour que le voitures volent !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2010)

Ou une pluie de météorites pour que la course ait lieu* sous* le circuit


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou une pluie de météorites pour que la course ait lieu* sous* le circuit




Vu que nous sur ce post,  on est déjà au dessous de tout.....on pourra le voir !


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Vu que nous sur ce post,  on est déjà au dessous de tout.....on pourra le voir !



Allons creuser nos loges !!!


----------



## Sylow (11 Avril 2010)

Red Bull a fait une série de test ce w end dans leur bassin pour les Grand prix a forte pluie. Il se pourrait que ces modifications aéro soient présentes en chine. Wait and see 
Cela dit McLaren a demandé à la FIA d'éclaircir le réglement. Le directeur technique de Red Bull, Adrian Newey, se dit confiant et a toute confiance sur le jugement de la FIA.


----------



## Alex666 (13 Avril 2010)

je vais m'acheter le dernier MBP 15'' I7

j'ai que ça en tête dsl


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2010)

Alex666 a dit:


> je vais m'acheter le dernier MBP 15'' I7
> 
> j'ai que ça en tête dsl



Tu as raison d'en parler, vu le fric gaspillé en F1. Tu as le droit de les imiter


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2010)

Le grans prix de Chine vient de se terminer &#8230;



Hurrican a dit:


> Button a fait une erreur monumentale. Il gagnera peut être plus d'argent, mais il ne sera jamais sur un pied d'égalité avec Hamilton. Alonso en a fait l'expérience. McLaren est entièrement dévouée à son chouchou, protégé de Ron Denis. Comparer les performances des deux pilotes l'année prochaine sera sûrement une mauvaise idée, de ce fait même. Faut pas se leurrer, à part peut être dans les petites écuries (et encore), on mise sur un cheval, on ne se disperse pas.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le grans prix de Chine vient de se terminer



+1


Beau GP animé du débit à la fin mais toujours grace à la pluie. Belle victoire de Button.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> +1
> 
> 
> Beau GP animé du *débit* à la fin mais toujours grace à la pluie. Belle victoire de Button.



C'est surtout la pluie, qui avait du débit !


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est surtout la pluie, qui avait du débit !



Pas vraiment régulier le débit


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pas vraiment régulier le débit



D'après ce que j'ai entendu dire, malheureusement, je n'ai pu voir que les deux derniers tours de la course, et là, il y en a eu, du débit !


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

Différent changement de pneus, dû à l'apparition de pluie tout au long de la course. Même Button a (je crois) fini la course en slick alors qu'il pleuvait à différent endroit du circuit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Différent changement de pneus, dû à l'apparition de pluie tout au long de la course. Même Button a (je crois) fini la course en slick alors qu'il pleuvait à différent endroit du circuit.



Ah non, à l'arrivée, il n'avait pas des slicks, lui et Hamilton avaient des intermédiaires presque lisses, je n'ai pas vu ceux de Rosberg, par contre.


----------



## Genma (18 Avril 2010)

Rosberg avait des intermédiaires au début de la course.
Il est passé en dur lors de son premier arrêt !
Et a fini en intermédiaire je crois ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

Effectivement, j'en étais pas très sur.


----------



## Sylow (18 Avril 2010)

Magnifique GP. Button en pleine réussite sur les GP à pluie avec sa stratégie. Belle victoire en tout cas, bravo a lewis également, heureusement qu'il est la lui !

Par contre vettel quel enflure ! Pousser hamilton à pitlane dans les cables !

bref que de belle choses dans ce GP :love:

PS: sur la fin tout le monde était en intermédiaire !


----------



## melaure (18 Avril 2010)

Sacré Grand Prix. 

Effectivement Button réfléchi vraiment bien en course et fait de bons choix.

Hamilton a été fort aussi, quand on voit le nombre impressionnant de dépassement. Sérieux là son coach doit être Mansell !!! Il fonce et j'aime bien ça (j'espère que la génération des pilotes suiveurs est finie.).

Rosberg est régulier, mais il manque encore un petit quelque chose à la voiture. Et pauvre schumi ...

Alonso sauve les meubles tout ça pour avoir essayer de gagner une seconde au démarrage, pas malin ... Il était sur d'être sur le podium sinon (enfin perso ça ne me gène pas).

Les Renault pas mal, bien ce Petrov.

Du coup Mercedes truste le podium 

J'adore les anti-Hamilton sur Yahoo. Quel bande d'abrutis, si on leur mettait une F1 entre les mains, ils se planterais comme une bouze au premier virage. Hamilton n'est pas là par hasard, il a un vrai talent d'attaquant, et c'est rare. Par contre ses trains de pneus ne doivent pas l'aimer beaucoup 

Et un petit salut à Buemi en essai, pour son double lancé au booling. Faut le faire une boule dans chaque main en simultané.


----------



## fusion (18 Avril 2010)

Super course!!! bon grace à la pluie évidemment!!

bravo Mc laren et surtout Button!! qui gagne encore avec sa "tete" meme si son talent est indéniable. et puis hamilton qui fait une remontée époustouflante!

dommage pour Rosberg qui assure mais qui n'a pas encore une voiture pour gagner...et que dire de Schumi...j'avais un peu de la peine pour lui! pourtant Ross et lui se connaisse très bien!!

bref, vivement le prochain!

Toujours autant des boulets ces commentateurs en revanche!!:mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai que les contres performances de Schumarer sont assez surprenante, tout ça pour une voiture qui n'aurais pas été conçu pour lui (dixit les commentateurs de TF1 ), Rosberg et quand même devant en performance.


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2010)

Je pense que Schumi ne retrouvera pas le rythme.... 
Je ne serais pas surpris qu'il ne finisse pas la saison et que Mercedès aille proposer son volant à Kovalainen par exemple.


----------



## Sylow (19 Avril 2010)

Plusieurs choses à prendre en compte :

Le plateau est constitué de bien plus de champions et as du volant qu'a son époque (vettel, hamilton, rosberg, alonso, ...)
Cette année il y a quand même 3 top team qui se battent bien et merco avec rosberg derrière est pas si mal ! La concurrence joue son rôle.

De plus les monoplaces ont beaucoup évolué, il faut apprendre à exploiter ces nouveaux pneumatiques etc. Ross brawn connait bien Schumi donc je pense pas qu'il ai conçu une monoplace contraire à son pilotage. 4 gp c'est bien trop tôt pour tirer des conclusions, je suis pas un fan de schumi loin de la mais faut arrêter de mettre la pression et lui demander des miracles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h49 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Je pense que Schumi ne retrouvera pas le rythme....
> Je ne serais pas surpris qu'il ne finisse pas la saison et que Mercedès aille proposer son volant à Kovalainen par exemple.



possible mais ca serait un sal coup pour schumi. Car son expérience doit bien aider sur le développement de la voiture.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> possible mais ca serait un sal coup pour schumi. Car son expérience doit bien aider sur le développement de la voiture.



Pas de la sienne en tout cas ! :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2010)

On parle d'un possible retour de la F1 aux USA.


----------



## Sylow (25 Avril 2010)

ecclestone avait parlé d'une envie d'orgainer un GP à New york. mais je trouve que la F1 n'a pas sa place là bas, c'est comme si il y avait une course de Nascar en Europe.  

Ils veulent se la jouer écolo mais ce n'est pas un GP aux EU qui va dans ce sens là !


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> ecclestone avait parlé d'une envie d'orgainer un GP à New york. mais je trouve que la F1 n'a pas sa place là bas, c'est comme si il y avait une course de Nascar en Europe.
> 
> Ils veulent se la jouer écolo mais ce n'est pas un GP aux EU qui va dans ce sens là !



Perso j'aurais bien aimé un GP Indycar en France


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Perso j'aurais bien aimé un GP Indycar en France



Ouais dans un "stade" fermé, ça doit être drôlement impressionnant.


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ouais dans un "stade" fermé, ça doit être drôlement impressionnant.



Encore un qui ne connaît pas ce qu'est le vrai sport ! (même si la F1 va mieux, l'IndyCar est un poil au dessus sur l'aspect purement sport).


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Encore un qui ne connaît pas ce qu'est le vrai sport ! (même si la F1 va mieux, l'IndyCar est un poil au dessus sur l'aspect purement sport).



Ben oui, mais le seul ovale qu'on ait en France, c'est Monthléry, et vu l'état dans lequel il est, va falloir songer à renforcer les suspensions des voitures avec des ressors du même genre que ceux des chars Leclerc


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Encore un qui ne connaît pas ce qu'est le vrai sport ! (même si la F1 va mieux, l'IndyCar est un poil au dessus sur l'aspect purement sport).


Toujours aussi mesuré, toi !... 

Allez !...
Pouce !...


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)

On avait les fesses de JLO, on aura les pouces d'Alonso....


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Toujours aussi mesuré, toi !...
> 
> Allez !...
> Pouce !...



C'est surtout que ça fait longtemps que les ovales sont minoritaire en IndyCar, presque 10 ans. La preuve que vous n'y connaissez pas grand chose. Mais normal les fans de F1 ont toujours snobé l'IndyCar. Tellement mieux de se prendre des pseudos compétitions à la Mosley ou les voiture ont bien du mal à se dépasser pendant qu'en IndyCar elle ont bien du mal a ne pas rester les unes derrières les autres, l'aéro étant faite pour doubler. Autant de dépassements n'est sûrement pas gérable par le supporter de F1 je suppose ...    

Bon il est aussi est vrai que le championnat de cette année est quand même assez sympa en F1, mais après des années un peu faiblardes je trouve. S'il n'y a pas 6 à 10 pilotes pour se battre pour le titre, ce n'est pas du sport pour moi  

On a donc peut-être enfin la chance de voir en F1 ce qu'on a en Indy depuis longtemps. D'ailleurs la F1 a enfin compris qu'il fallait distribuer beaucoup de points comme aux US. Les 25 points de la victoire, c'était déjà en IndyCar à l'époque au Super Nigel est arrivé la bas ! 

Manque plus qu'en F1 on donne un point pour la pole et un point pour le plus grand nombre de  tour en tête ! 

P.S. : le système de points a encore changé récemment et les scores sont encore plus serrés .


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La preuve que vous n'y connaissez pas grand chose. Mais normal les fans de F1 ont toujours snobé l'IndyCar.


Ah mais...
Je ne suis fan ni de l'un, ni de l'autre !...


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

Ferrari et ses moteurs... c'est ses moteurs qu'il aurait mieux fait d'assurer l'ibérique !


----------



## melaure (28 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ferrari et ses moteurs... c'est ses moteurs qu'il aurait mieux fait d'assurer l'ibérique !



Le jour où il sera au courant de quelque chose lui ...

Il devrait être ministre !


----------



## Sylow (28 Avril 2010)

C'est du Alonso...Facil de nier et il ne vas pas crier à tout le monde que "Si si on a demandé à la FIA la possibilité de contourner le règlement !"


----------



## shogun HD (30 Avril 2010)

en attendant il aurait fait assurer ses pouces pour 10 millions de dollars 


quel monde formidable.................


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> en attendant il aurait fait assurer ses pouces pour 10 millions de dollars
> 
> 
> quel monde formidable.................




Déjà vu, quelques post plus haut là


----------



## r e m y (1 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais le seul ovale qu'on ait en France, c'est Monthléry, et vu l'état dans lequel il est, va falloir songer à renforcer les suspensions des voitures avec des ressors du même genre que ceux des chars Leclerc



Ca doit pouvoir s'organiser à Bercy comme les compets de motocross ou au Stade de France comme le Trophée Andros


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca doit pouvoir s'organiser à Bercy comme les compets de motocross ou au Stade de France comme le Trophée Andros



Oui, mais alors, à raison de 800 m par tour, va falloir prévoir un peu plus de 1000 tours pour les 500 miles de Bercy ou du stade de France 

Et alors, la grille de départ, vu qu'en général, il y a une cinquantaine de concurrents, je te dis pas, à raison de 20 m par ligne, la dernière ligne sera &#8230; Juste devant la première


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Des participants (spectateur bien sur) venant au GP de Monaco la semaine prochaine ?
Je suis pour ma part tous le mois de mai et juin sur l'archipel en question 

6 mois que j'ai mes places jeudi samedi et dimanche (sa c'est chaque année quoi qu'il arrive.. Bah quoi ! Faut bien avoir un budget annuel hormis pour la pomme croquée). Vendredi gratis car pas de F1 le vendredi a Monaco (les experts le savent déjà je pense)

En tant que fan inconditionné que je suis, le " JVSD de l'année arrive ! " 


(au passage si certain y vont, faites moi signe, entre deux voitures on parlera mac )
(P.S : dommage que l'iPad prenne pas de photos, elles auraient ete belle. Mais je vais en faire quelques'une pour vous tout de même.)


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2010)

Je ne suis pas prêt d'assister à un Grand Prix, vu ce que ça coûte. Heureusement une fois j'ai été invité en VIP à Magnycourt, juste au dessus des stands et c'était bien sympa.


----------



## Baracca (8 Mai 2010)

Pour moi vacances (avec ma moitié) sur la Cote d'Azur, mais pas pris de billets pour le Gp de Monaco, vu que cela ne la gêne pas de les voir à la TV mais elle ne supporte plus de les entendre en vrai .

Mais bon, pour me consoler, je m'étais pris deux places (pour moi et mon beauf) pour celui de Barcelone demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

1ere essai libre jeudi, favorable à Alonso.

Libre 1

Libre 2


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Mai 2010)

Dès que c'est technique, il est devant... Il m'impressionne de plus en plus. Et il est chez Ferrari, quelle tristesse...


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Dès que c'est technique, il est devant... Il m'impressionne de plus en plus. Et il est chez Ferrari, quelle tristesse...




Est ce que t'es pas sur que le chassis et le moteur Ferrari sont pas terrible et que comme à Monaco, c'est pas l'essentiel,  il est devant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Dès que c'est technique, il est devant... Il m'impressionne de plus en plus. Et il est chez Ferrari, quelle tristesse...





Christophe31 a dit:


> Est ce que t'es pas sur que le chassis et le moteur Ferrari sont pas terrible et que comme à Monaco, c'est pas l'essentiel,  il est devant ?



Ben, c'est la même chose : s'il est devant avec un cercueil au châssis et au moteur pourris, c'est bien à cause de son pilotage, non ?


----------



## Baracca (14 Mai 2010)

Étant dans le secteur du circuit de Monaco, je ne sais pas si je vais résister de ne pas y aller


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, c'est la même chose : s'il est devant avec un cercueil au châssis et au moteur pourris, c'est bien à cause de son pilotage, non ?



Heu.....oui ! :rose:


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2010)

Pôle pour Webber avec Kubica à ces côtés.

Alonso à intêret de bien savoir conduire, car il part des stands.


----------



## shogun HD (16 Mai 2010)

on peut s'attendre a une sacrée remontée d'alonso.......... il va y avoir du sport


----------



## Le docteur (16 Mai 2010)

Vroum ?
Ca va, je connais la sortie ...


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> on peut s'attendre a une sacrée remontée d'alonso.......... il va y avoir du sport



Pas tjs évident quand même, Monaco reste Monaco... Mais on peut espérer qu'il fasse du spectacle quand même !


----------



## Chang (16 Mai 2010)

Monaco c'est un peu bof comme GP. Au cours des saisons precedentes, ca allait, puisque de toute facon il n'y avait pas de depassements dans les courses.

Mais la, honnetement, ... je vais regarder autre chose. Outre la localisation et les blondasses en bord de piste en train de se faire bronzer le , je ne vois pas ce que Monaco apporte a la F1 ...


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2010)

Toi, tu n'as pas écouté les commentaires de lafuite et grobranque avant le départ (Y'a teufun en chine ?). Il y avait une densité de superlatifs à la seconde telle que j'ai battu le record du tour de la coupure de son. :rateau:


----------



## Chang (16 Mai 2010)

Ah non, je ne connais pas ces messieurs ... ca a l'air d'etre une sacree experience vu comment tu en parles ...  ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2010)

Bon... reste plus qu'à attendre la sanction contre Michael Schumacher!

Quelle idée de doubler Alonso???


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Mai 2010)

C'est vrai qu'ils sont graves sur tf1 ... 
Autant leurs reportages sont bien faits, mais les commentaires live...


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2010)

Beau GP, beau gadin, belle victoire de Webber et quelle remontée d'Alonso...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Beau GP, beau gadin, belle victoire de Webber et quelle remontée d'Alonso...



Et beau &#8230; coup de débris sur la piste !


----------



## melaure (16 Mai 2010)

Course ennuyante au possible ... Mais pas étonnant dans cette ville. Si au moins les circuits urbains étaient comme aux US en Indycart, avec au moins trois voies de large, ça doublerais autrement ...


----------



## Chang (17 Mai 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Course ennuyante au possible ... Mais pas étonnant dans cette ville. Si au moins les circuits urbains étaient comme aux US en Indycart, avec au moins trois voies de large, ça doublerais autrement ...



Alors soit tu refais Monaco, soit on change de ville ... les 2 cas sont quasi improbables a mon avis ...  ...


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

Schumi déclassé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Schumi déclassé...



Le déclassement est normal, mais à mon avis, la pénalité est injustifiée : s'agissant d'une question d'interprétation d'un règlement tout ce qu'il y a de plus ambigu, simplement le rétablir à la 7ème place (et Alonso à la 6ème), sans autre pénalité aurait été plus juste (et je ne suis pas suspect se sympathie excessive pour chou ma chère, mon pilote favori reste Alonso &#8230; malgré le rouge ) !



melaure a dit:


> Course ennuyante au possible ... Mais pas étonnant dans cette ville. Si au moins les circuits urbains étaient comme aux US en Indycart, avec au moins trois voies de large, ça doublerais autrement ...



Moi, je ne me suis pas ennuyé tout le temps, jusqu'à la première voiture de sécurité, il y a eu du spectacle, avec la remontée d'Alonso ! 

Cela dit, à une ou deux exceptions près, ce circuit est le favori des pilotes qui rêvent tous d'y gagner &#8230; Il doit bien y avoir une raison, quand même, non ?&#8230;


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le déclassement est normal, mais à mon avis, la pénalité est injustifiée : s'agissant d'une question d'interprétation d'un règlement tout ce qu'il y a de plus ambigu, simplement le rétablir à la 7ème place (et Alonso à la 6ème), sans autre pénalité aurait été plus juste (et je ne suis pas suspect se sympathie excessive pour chou ma chère, mon pilote favori reste Alonso  malgré le rouge ) !



Tout à fait d'accord.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je ne me suis pas ennuyé tout le temps, jusqu'à la première voiture de sécurité, il y a eu du spectacle, avec la remontée d'Alonso !



T'as vu le travers de Di Grassi dans le tunnel ? Magnifique.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, à une ou deux exceptions près, ce circuit est le favori des pilotes qui rêvent tous d'y gagner  Il doit bien y avoir une raison, quand même, non ?



Le prestige peut-être...


----------



## rizoto (17 Mai 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Course ennuyante au possible ... Mais pas étonnant dans cette ville. Si au moins les circuits urbains étaient comme aux US en Indycart, avec au moins trois voies de large, ça doublerais autrement ...



Je vais finir par croire que backcat avait raison   

l'indycar, c'est bien mais bon c'est pas trop le sujet Melaure ...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Mai 2010)

C'est surtout l'une des deux seules manières de devenir Monégasque de "nationalité", et non de résidence... l'autre est de gagner l'open de tennis.

Il n'existe aujourd'hui aucun autre moyen de devenir officiellement monégasque...


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que backcat avait raison
> 
> l'indycar, c'est bien mais bon c'est pas trop le sujet Melaure ...



C'est juste pour dire qu'on peut faire un grand prix de F1 intéressant en ville, c'est tout. La c'était chiant ! Même un grand prix sur ovale est 10 fois plus intéressant à suivre !

Si c'est juste les accidents qui vous intéressent, faut voir du Stock Car ! 

D'ailleurs quand on aime vraiment le sport automobile, on ne se limite pas qu'a la F1, et on peut donc comparer en toute connaissance 

Voila pourquoi je préfère un circuit comme Surfer's Paradise qui était top pour de l'urbain (un petit salut à la mémoire de Paul Newman, mort il y a deux ans, un sacré passionné de monoplaces et un sacrée boss d'écurie  )

Ceci dit le reste de la saison de F1 est encourageant cette année (5 bons grands prix sur 6, c'est déjà une belle année). Vivement le prochain grand prix, sur un vrai circuit cette fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Le prestige peut-être...



Oui, mais un prestige particulier : Monaco est le circuit où il faut le plus "gros cur" pour faire des temps, à voiture égale, en passant à 10 cm des rails, tu perds 1,5 à 2 secondes au tour par rapport à celui qui passe à 1 ou 2 cm, et en plus, c'est un "tourniquet", le circuit le plus court de la saison, faut passer 78 fois à ras des mêmes rails, donc, s'il n'y a pas d'hécatombe dans les top teams, tu peux être sûr que le vainqueur est vraiment un pilote ! Ils le disent presque tous, "gagner à Monaco, c'est presque aussi bien que gagner le championnat" !


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais un prestige particulier : Monaco est le circuit où il faut le plus "gros cur" pour faire des temps, à voiture égale, en passant à 10 cm des rails, tu perds 1,5 à 2 secondes au tour par rapport à celui qui passe à 1 ou 2 cm, et en plus, c'est un "tourniquet", le circuit le plus court de la saison, faut passer 78 fois à ras des mêmes rails, donc, s'il n'y a pas d'hécatombe dans les top teams, tu peux être sûr que le vainqueur est vraiment un pilote ! Ils le disent presque tous, "gagner à Monaco, c'est presque aussi bien que gagner le championnat" !



Coté pilote peut-être, coté télé-spectateur, c'est le grand prix qu'on peut louper sans regret  Si en plus tu ajoutes les commentaires de TF1 ... heureusement que j'étais occupé sinon je me serais endormi, enfin c'est presque arrivé aux 3/4 en fait. J'avais l'impression de voir le tour de France cycliste ... Par contre sur place, on doit être très près des voitures, ça doit être plus sympa.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (17 Mai 2010)

> Par contre sur place, on doit être très près des voitures, ça doit être plus sympa.



En effet, on se sent près =) et je dirais même plus que le terme " sympa ". Pour moi le GP de Monaco fait partis du plus bruyant et ça c'est indispensable quand on aime ce bruit. Après, à la télé, on s'emmerde ? on s'emmerde pas ? En tout cas les pilotes sont loin de s'emmerder et moi sur place encore moins =)

Comme prévue, je partage !!

En tout cas, 4 jours sur place, 4 jours parfait avec une fin toujours aussi triste.
Supportant (en deuxième) Alonso, très fière de sa réalisation et le voir prendre une place a chaque tour au début fut un réel plaisir. Malheureusement, étant un fan dés le première jours de sa venue d'Ayrton, je me dois de supporter le neveu même si pour l'instant ce n'est pas trop ça. Mais c'est la première fois que je revois ce fameux casque quasi identique... beaucoup trop de frissons me sont passé dans le corps.. Bref ! Enjoy les yeux !

(P.S : J'ai pris plus de 350 photos et vidéos, si ça intéresse quelqu'un d'en voir plus (et surtout entendre), n'hésitez pas à me MP, je vous en enverrais. Pour éviter d'encombrer ici, à part si cela vous dis, je poste ici avec grand plaisir  ! En sachant que chacun de ces 4 jours fut passé dans une tribune différente)


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2010)

Ha bah c'est gentil, faut faire un petit montage de tes vidéos 

Un jour pour le fun, faudrait que je scanne des photos de magnycourt ...


----------



## doudou83 (18 Mai 2010)

coucou me revoilou !   pas vu le GP sauf le résultat et.....le grand* ROBERT* sur le podium ! wouahhhhhhh il est trop fort le* KUBICA *......


----------



## shogun HD (18 Mai 2010)

domage que la safety car ne soit pas sortie 10 tours plus tôt............. alonso aurait fait peut être podium!!

objectivement les images embarquées d'alonso c'étaient des tours de qualifs en grand prix


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> domage que la safety car ne soit pas sortie 10 tours plus tôt............. alonso aurait fait peut être podium!!
> 
> objectivement les images embarquées d'alonso c'étaient des tours de qualifs en grand prix



Moi, j'ai adoré ses tours derrière Di Grassi,  qui ne sait pas laissé faire. Après il y a eu Trulli, mais comme il sait qu'il conduit un camion il a ouvert la porte à la sortie du tunnel, donc c'était moins fun.


----------



## Sylow (25 Mai 2010)

M





> oi, je ne me suis pas ennuyé tout le temps, jusqu'à la première voiture de sécurité, il y a eu du spectacle, avec la remontée d'Alonso !



TU parles de la remontée où Alonso doublait des GP2 ?  Beaucoup de réussite pour le rouge (ce qui n'enleve rien à son talent)



> Cela dit, à une ou deux exceptions près, ce circuit est le favori des pilotes qui rêvent tous d'y gagner  Il doit bien y avoir une raison, quand même, non ?



Le prestige, on ne peut etre fan de F1 sans aimer le GP Monaco. C'est le circuit le plus technique et c'est celui qui en a le plus de coucouniette qui gagne ! 

Petit flash back du'n certain Lewis il y a 2 ans...Quel magnifique GP et quelle magnifique Victoire :love:


----------



## morphoas (25 Mai 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Le prestige, on ne peut etre fan de F1 sans aimer le GP Monaco. C'est le circuit le plus technique et c'est celui qui en a le plus de coucouniette qui gagne !



MWOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
:sleep:


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2010)

*Bon anniversaire*


----------



## shogun HD (27 Mai 2010)

morphoas a dit:


> MWOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
> :sleep:


 

c'est surtout un GP historique dans l'histoire de la F1


----------



## Amalcrex (30 Mai 2010)

Il nous a fait quoi pour un dépassement dégueulasse là notre Vettel ? 
Il n'avait pas beaucoup de place, et à mon avis il a glissé dans la poussière hors-trajectoire... Mais pourquoi s'en est-il pris à Webber d'un signe de la main ?

Si quelqu'un a une retransmission des interviews des Red Bull ça m'intéresserait!


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2010)

En tout cas c'était nettement moins emm... qu'a Monaco ! 

Je ne me fait pas de soucis pour Red Bull, leur voiture est au top. Au contraire ça maintient un peu plus de suspens parce que les autres ont du mal à suivre, excepté MacLaren. Il faut chercher loin en temps après.

Et presque dommage que Weber ait pas perdu un peu plus de temps, on aurait eu schumi sur le podium, ça aurait été marrant  Il retrouve petit à petit ses marques, ça va venir.

Et Koba toujours à l'attaque


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2010)

J'ai toujours dit que c'était de la camelote !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai toujours dit que c'était de la camelote !



Ben, comme toutes les FIAT,hein !


----------



## Baracca (27 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, comme toutes les FIAT,hein !




Mais du FIAT au de gamme, ..... je parle du prix pas de la résistance 

Il faut avouer que c'est un peu léger du coté de Maranello de dire que 6 cas proviendrait d'une mauvaise utilisation :sick:
Il y a déjà eu des modèle bien plus fragile et qui n'ont pas une ce genre d'incident , heu je voulais plutôt écrire ce genre de grosse bavure !!!

Ps: Cela me fait penser a un iPhone qui avait la vitre qui se brisait sous une utilisation trop excessive , encore une fois c'est l'itilisateur qui a tord au début, et après beaucoup moins voir, pas du tout :rateau:


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2010)

Bravo Lewis, Mark et Robert. Ils ont été solides

Quand à Sebastien et Fernando, leurs contrats pour le Stock Car aux US sont signés !  :rateau:

Enfin surtout Sebastian, on aurait dit Ralf Schumacher en F3 quand il cognait tout le monde ...

Et pauvre Jenson qui s'est retrouvé harponné comme un cachalot ...

J'espère que le championnat ne se jouera qu'entre les deux premier, car là Vettel m'a un peu refroidit, il perd complètement la tête ... Il y aura peut-être des suites vu le nombre d'incidents dans lesquels il est impliqué.


----------



## doudou83 (30 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> *Quand à Sebastien et Fernando, leurs contrats pour le Stock Car aux US sont signés *!  :rateau:
> .


+1 !!  

moi ,bien sûr je suis ravi pour le grand* ROBERT* !!!! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Quand à Sebastien et Fernando, leurs contrats pour le Stock Car aux US sont signés !  :rateau:





doudou83 a dit:


> +1 !!



Pas du tout, s'ils conduisaient comme ça en Stock Car aux US, ils s'en feraient virer, là, c'était plutôt du Stock Car "à la française", sur l'air de "pousse toi d'là que j'm'y mette" !


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2010)

Super fort comment Massa a truandé au départ. Ca représente tout ce que je pense de cette équipe. 

Et évidement personne n'a rien vu !

Ce n'est quand pas normal  que l'enquête ne puisse sanctionner après coup ... 

Et la FIA fait retirer petit à petit toutes les videos sur le net ... sympa la transparence ...


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Super fort comment Massa a truandé au départ. Ca représente tout ce que je pense de cette équipe.


Et si ça arrive un jour à une autre équipe ?!...


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si ça arrive un jour à une autre équipe ?!...



La en général un officiel le voit. Va savoir pourquoi. Les Ferraris sont invisibles au départ peut-être ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2010)

Ce que je voulais savoir; c'est si ton message aurait le même "ton" ?!...


----------



## melaure (3 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce que je voulais savoir; c'est si ton message aurait le même "ton" ?!...



A partir du moment ou un pilote triche et que sa ce voit à la vidéo, je ne vois comment il pourrait y avoir de clémence. Le règlement est le même pour tous. Mais bon si je pointe plus souvent Ferrari, c'est simplement que beaucoup de gens qui la compose viennent de Ferrari, donc ce ne sera jamais complètement fair-play. J'ai constaté en 20 ans de F1 que beaucoup d'écuries (McLaren, Benetton, ...) étaient bien plus sévèrement punies. Il y a un toujours eu une certaine réticence à réellement sévir sur les rouges ... D'ailleurs le fait que la FIA a longtemps payé Ferrari pour rester en F1 est la meilleure preuve qu'il n'y a jamais eu d'égalité avec les autres écuries ...


----------



## Alex666 (11 Septembre 2010)

hey les gens ca faisait un moment que je n'était pas passé par ici... j'ai l'impression d'avoir loupé plein d'épisodes de la série les feux de la F1 mais j'arrive encore à piger ce qu'il se trame ! , enfin, je vous salut tous !

Pas mal du tout Spa comme souvent, on devrait se marrer à Imola, avec des rouges qui vont surement essayer qqchose (en vain ?)
Hamilton commence a me faire plaisir et Vettel m'énerve, les temps change...

qui a des news sur le prochain GP de France ? on est tj à l'amende ?

++


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2010)

Alex666 a dit:


> qui a des news sur le prochain GP de France ? on est tj à l'amende ?



Non non, le prochain GP de France va bien se courir, le seul truc, c'est qu'on ne sait ni où ni quand


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2010)

Je crois surtout qu'on a toujours pas assez de pognon pour payer Ecclestone ...


----------



## Alex666 (11 Septembre 2010)

Je le sentais (c'était pas bien difficile...) Alonzo en pôle 

Sinon histoire  d'avoir un un GP de France bien classe Go sur les champs Élysée et de nuit se serait topissime tant pis pour les riverains

300 a l'heure avant le rond point de l'étoile direction avenue foch yeahh ! :rateau:


----------



## shogun HD (11 Septembre 2010)

ouaip un GP dans Panam ça aurait de la goule nan ? quantà faire dans le showbiz...............


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2010)

Plus sérieusement, en 2007 Ecclestone n'était pas contre


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2010)

Gros départ à monza, et là Lewis a été vraiment pas fin. Il devait juste sauver des points et il a pris trop de risques sur Massa ... Reste à voir si Webber peut profiter de tout ça, mais il est loin ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Septembre 2010)

Le Grand Prix de Corée aura-t-il lieu ou pas ?

http://www.blog-f1.com/point-grand-prix-coree-2010


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2010)

Ils n'ont qu'a remettre un GP en Europe à la place ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Septembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ils n'ont qu'a remettre un GP en Europe à la place ...


Si ce GP na pas lieu, des têtes vont tomber. Il y a des sommes énormes en jeu


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2010)

La Corée du Nord a un mois pour attaquer, histoire que le Sud ait une bonne excuse !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Septembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La Corée du Nord a un mois pour attaquer, histoire que le Sud ait une bonne excuse !!!


Tu es pour la paix dans le monde toi :mouais: :love:


----------



## shogun HD (25 Septembre 2010)

belle grille de départ pour singapour, nan?


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2010)

Mais qui Vettel va-t-il tuer au départ ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Octobre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La Corée du Nord a un mois pour attaquer, histoire que le Sud ait une bonne excuse !!!


Si j'en crois la bibici, le GP de Corée aura lieu. Et ç'a été laborieux :rateau:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/motorsport/formula_one/9081589.stm


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Si j'en crois la bibici, le GP de Corée aura lieu. Et ç'a été laborieux :rateau:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/motorsport/formula_one/9081589.stm



Ouais ... en espérant que tout ne s'effondre pas pendant la course !


----------



## r e m y (15 Octobre 2010)

je n'arrive pas à trouver l'emplacement de ce nouveau circuit sur GoogleEarth....
Quelqu'un saurait le situer?


----------



## Php21 (16 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à trouver l'emplacement de ce nouveau circuit sur GoogleEarth....
> Quelqu'un saurait le situer?



Le Circuit International de Corée (ou Circuit International de Yeongam), actuellement en construction, est un circuit de 5,621 km de long situé dans le comté de Yeongam (à environ 400 km au sud de Séoul) qui devrait accueillir le Grand Prix de Corée du Sud à partir de 2010. Sa construction résulte d'un accord de 264 millions de dollars entre Bernie Ecclestone et le promoteur du Grand Prix, Korea Auto Valley Operation (KAVO).
La conception du circuit a été confiée à l'architecte allemand Hermann Tilke. La construction de ce circuit semi-permanent devrait être achevée en juillet 2010. La partie temporaire du circuit longe la facade maritime de la province et les spectateurs pourront regarder la course depuis une promenade, des hôtels ou des yachts. La partie permanente comprend un large complexe (magasins, restaurants...) qui sera utilisé comme stands lors des week-ends de Grand Prix.
Le premier Grand Prix de Formule 1 est prévu le 24 octobre 2010, sous réserve que le circuit soit achevé et homologué par la FIA. Le contrat est prévu pour une durée de sept ans, avec une prolongation possible de cinq ans

Dixit Wikipedia


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2010)

Il est flouté sous Google, à cause de la base de missiles au milieu du circuit 

:rateau:


----------



## Sylow (20 Octobre 2010)

je suis sur qu'il y a des mines sur le circuit de corée :rateau:


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je suis sur qu'il y a des mines sur le circuit de corée :rateau:



Non pour l'instant il y a encore des pelleteuses. Il se pourraient qu'elles fassent la course aussi ...


----------



## Alex666 (3 Novembre 2010)

Marrant qu'il n'y ait aucun rapport d'après course (de dingue parait il?) 

au fait pour certain rabat-joie, ça fait déjà 2 saisons que la F1 fait a nouveau du spectacle !

bye


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2010)

Alex666 a dit:


> Marrant qu'il n'y ait aucun rapport d'après course (de dingue parait il?)
> 
> au fait pour certain rabat-joie, ça fait déjà 2 saisons que la F1 fait a nouveau du spectacle !
> 
> bye



Ben moi, j'ai trouvé que c'était une bonne idée de changer de modèle pour la voiture de sécurité.

La nouvelle est tout de même plus belle que la précédente, ce qui n'est pas à négliger quand on doit la regarder tourner pendant 17 tours...


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben moi, j'ai trouvé que c'était une bonne idée de changer de modèle pour la voiture de sécurité.
> 
> La nouvelle est tout de même plus belle que la précédente, ce qui n'est pas à négliger quand on doit la regarder tourner pendant 17 tours...



Oui c'est sur c'est ça le changement ! Je pense même qu'ils devraient en mettre plusieurs ...

Sinon pas de quoi se passer d'une grasse matinée à priori ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon pas de quoi se passer d'une grasse matinée à priori ...



Sauf que  faute d'avoir prévu l'inconvénient, je n'avais prévu qu'une demi heure de marge sur l'enregistrement du GP, ce qui était très largement insuffisant ! :sick:

Mais bon, ça démontre une fois de plus la connerie d'Ecclestone, d'aller mettre des GP en extrême Orient  En période de mousson !


----------



## r e m y (4 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que  faute d'avoir prévu l'inconvénient, je n'avais prévu qu'une demi heure de marge sur l'enregistrement du GP, ce qui était très largement insuffisant ! :sick:...




Donc tu as loupé la fin du Grand Prix, de nuit, sans éclairage....
(l'an prochain, va falloir prévoir des phares sur les F1)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc tu as loupé la fin du Grand Prix, de nuit, sans éclairage....
> (l'an prochain, va falloir prévoir des phares sur les F1)



Non, en fait, j'ai loupé tout le GP, car je m'en suis aperçu assez rapidement, je suis allé voir à la fin de mon enregistrement, et quand j'ai vu qu'il en manquait, j'ai pas regardé le reste (mais j'ai bien vu le pace-car ) :rateau:


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que  faute d'avoir prévu l'inconvénient, je n'avais prévu qu'une demi heure de marge sur l'enregistrement du GP, ce qui était très largement insuffisant ! :sick:
> 
> Mais bon, ça démontre une fois de plus la connerie d'Ecclestone, d'aller mettre des GP en extrême Orient  En période de mousson !



Tu as raison, la FIA s'est ridiculisé une fois de plus. Comme si les périodes humides étaient imprévisibles ... ce sont vraiment des rigolos.

D'ailleurs il suffit de voir l'enchainement des derniers GP. Deux semaines entre le GP du Japon et celui de Corée, et seulement une entre le GP du Brésil et d'Abhu d'Abi ... C'est sur que déménager une équipe c'est tellement facile ...

Pour faire des économies, on devrait faire les continents un par un et pas mixer n'importe comment ... Trop pourri par le fric tout ça ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Novembre 2010)

1) Sebastian Vettel
2) Mark Webber
3) Fernando Alonso


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> 1) Sebastian Vettel
> 2) Mark Webber
> 3) Fernando Alonso



Si vraiment Red Bull veut un titre pilote, ils sont obligé de faire le doublé Webber-Vettel ... La blague coréenne leur coûte cher en fin de parcours


----------



## r e m y (7 Novembre 2010)

Pour RedBull le titre est dans la poche

Pour le titre des pilotes, il va falloir attendre une semaine


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Si vraiment Red Bull veut un titre pilote, ils sont obligé de faire le doublé Webber-Vettel



Obligés non ! 1) Webber, 2) n'importe qui d'autre sauf Alonso, ça marche aussi, il suffit que Webber marque 9 points de plus qu'Alonso !

Bon, c'est sans doute plus facile à dire qu'à faire, mais c'est le deal ! Pour Vettel, par contre, c'est plus chaud, faut vraiment que Fernando se rate un bon coup (et en général, dans ce genre de situation, il a tendance à être à la hauteur (j'ai failli dire "assure", mais ça aurait été trop à double sens ) !


----------



## High Mack (9 Novembre 2010)

C'est très bien pour la F1 que le titre pilote se joue à la dernière journée !

Et c'est aussi très bien que des écuries comme Red Bull cette année, ou Brawn GP (issu de Honda) l'année dernière, gagnent le titre constructeur : cela récompense le talent de leurs ingénieurs et leur travail d'équipe.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Obligés non ! 1) Webber, 2) n'importe qui d'autre sauf Alonso, ça marche aussi, il suffit que Webber marque 9 points de plus qu'Alonso !
> 
> Bon, c'est sans doute plus facile à dire qu'à faire, mais c'est le deal ! Pour Vettel, par contre, c'est plus chaud, faut vraiment que Fernando se rate un bon coup (et en général, dans ce genre de situation, il a tendance à être à la hauteur (j'ai failli dire "assure", mais ça aurait été trop à double sens ) !



Ça, on dira ce qu'on voudra, il fait tout sauf assurer quand il s'agit de mettre de la pression. Il me surprend à chaque fois. Je trouve vraiment dommage qu'il gâche son immense talent dans cette écurie de tricheurs. Mais j'espère qu'il va finir par une démonstration, juste parce que, malgré sa tête de nud, je crois que c'est de loin le plus grand pilote du plateau...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> malgré sa tête de nud, je crois que c'est de loin le plus grand pilote du plateau...



Même si mon côté, je pense qu'il a bien desserré le nud depuis son second passage chez Renault, où il a montré que même dans une écurie de milieu de grille, il faisait son boulot à 100% (et même souvent un peu au dessus de ce chiffre) sans état d'âme, pour le reste, je suis 100% d'accord avec toi !


----------



## melaure (10 Novembre 2010)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Ça, on dira ce qu'on voudra, il fait tout sauf assurer quand il s'agit de mettre de la pression. Il me surprend à chaque fois. Je trouve vraiment dommage qu'il gâche son immense talent dans cette écurie de tricheurs. Mais j'espère qu'il va finir par une démonstration, juste parce que, malgré sa tête de nud, je crois que c'est de loin le plus grand pilote du plateau...



Oui enfin ses déclarations comme quoi Red Bull ne doit pas imposer d'ordre à ses pilotes pendant que son écurie à fait le ménage pour lui, c'est insupportable. J'espère bien qu'il n'aura pas le titre avec ses 7 points volés !


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour RedBull le titre est dans la poche
> 
> Pour le titre des pilotes, il va falloir attendre une semaine



Mince.... Apple a modifié les URL pour accéder aux fichiers stockés dans le dossier Public de l'iDisk.

Du coup mes copies d'écran ne sont plus affichables


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2010)

A priori plus personne ne suit la fin de saison ... 

Bravo Sebastian et merci à Montezemolo pour cette brillante stratégie (he oui Petrov n'a fait que défendre sa place).

Bon quelque part Red Bull avait tout pour décrocher ces titres bien avant, mais la F1 n'est pas une science exacte ...

Et les trois derniers champions sur le même podium, c'était une belle image !


----------



## Sylow (19 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> A priori plus personne ne suit la fin de saison ...
> 
> Bravo Sebastian et merci à Montezemolo pour cette brillante stratégie (he oui Petrov n'a fait que défendre sa place).
> 
> ...


 
+1 

Mais je suis decu de voir des écuries comme RB ou brawn GP gagner des championnats constructeur. C'est totalement mérité car ils ont été meilleur mais j'aurai préféré voir des écuries comme MERCEDES, MClaren..bref des écuries qui représente bien la technologie de pointe de leurs auto.

Ca me fera pas boire du redbull de les voir gagner :s

Sinon Ferrari a fait une énorme bourde mais c'est le bon dieu qui les a punie . Alonso qui est un tres bon pilote est une chialeuse a coté et la mentalité de ferrari ne me plait guere donc ce n'est que partie remise !

Bravo a RB et a Mclaren pour l'équité entre leurs pilotes
Beau dernier gp de Petrov
Bravo a Lewis d'avoir animé le plus de GP avec ses dépassements en espérant qu'il est une voiture pour jouer plus facilement le titre l'an prochain
bravo a button pour s'être bien intégré


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2010)

Il n'y a que de très bon pilotes en F1 (sinon ils ne seraient pas là), ce que pas mal oublient dans les commentaires de sites comme Yahoo (c'est carrément horrible ce que certains écrivent), mais par contre on peut en effet ne pas aimer le comportement de certains pilotes.

et ça reviendra la victoire des motoristes. La F1 a pas mal changé en terme de règles et ça a permis à de nouvelles équipes de prendre le dessus en étant audacieuses sur le chassis. Mais les autres reviendront sur le devant, et ne sont de toutes façon pas loin. Il suffit de voir que RB, McLaren et Ferrari ont toutes gagné plusieurs grands prix.

J'aime bien aussi l'ambiance chez McLaren ou les deux coopèrent vraiment bien, sans écraser l'autre. Espérons que ça dure. J'ai pas l'impression qu'Alonso aient beaucoup de considération pour Massa. De plus ce dernier est inquiétant car on a pas l'impression qu'il ait vraiment récupérer le niveau d'avant sa blessure ... Si Ferrari est loin au constructeur (100 points derrière RB) c'est surtout parce que Massa a été largué cette année (100 points de moins qu'Alonso). On ne peut pas refaire la saison avec Kimi, mais je sentais ce dernier mieux taillé. Perso si j'étais eux je ferais un pari risqué, je prendrais Kobayashi à la place, un gars bien plus agressif, et qui fait des miracles avec une barque à savon


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Novembre 2010)

Au fait, vous avez vu à la télé Poutine pilotant une F1 ? Il y aura un GP de Russie à partir de, je crois, 2014 mais cest une coïncidence


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Au fait, vous avez vu à la télé Poutine pilotant une F1 ? Il y aura un GP de Russie à partir de, je crois, 2014 mais cest une coïncidence



Mais pas en France parce que la tête de notre président ne dépasse pas assez du cockpit  pour voir ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Mais pas en France parce que la tête de notre président ne dépasse pas assez du cockpit  pour voir ...


:love: Quelle mauvaise langue !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Mais pas en France parce que la tête de notre président ne dépasse pas assez du cockpit  pour voir ...



 Tu n'y es pas du tout, là, c'est juste parce que McLaren ne l'a pas invité (ils sont les seuls à avoir une F1 bi-place, et notre président naintional ne se déplace qu'en voiture avec chauffeur) !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (19 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'y es pas du tout, là, c'est juste parce que McLaren ne l'a pas invité (ils sont les seuls à avoir une F1 bi-place, et notre président naintional ne se déplace qu'en voiture avec chauffeur) !


Certes mais cette F1 est-elle *blindée* ? Un président qui se respecte ne se déplace quen ouature blindée, cest ainsi je ny peux rien


----------



## Sylow (23 Novembre 2010)

> J'aime bien aussi l'ambiance chez McLaren ou les deux coopèrent vraiment bien, sans écraser l'autre. Espérons que ça dure. J'ai pas l'impression qu'Alonso aient beaucoup de considération pour Massa. De plus ce dernier est inquiétant car on a pas l'impression qu'il ait vraiment récupérer le niveau d'avant sa blessure ... Si Ferrari est loin au constructeur (100 points derrière RB) c'est surtout parce que Massa a été largué cette année (100 points de moins qu'Alonso). On ne peut pas refaire la saison avec Kimi, mais je sentais ce dernier mieux taillé. Perso si j'étais eux je ferais un pari risqué, je prendrais Kobayashi à la place, un gars bien plus agressif, et qui fait des miracles avec une barque à savon


 
Massa a été largué surtout apres qu'il est laissé passé alonso en allemagne. Quand on sait que devient porteur d'eau c'est difficile d'etre a son meilleur niveau , le mental en prend un coup


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Massa a été largué surtout après qu'il est laissé passé Alonso en Allemagne. Quand on sait que devient porteur d'eau c'est difficile d'être a son meilleur niveau , le mental en prend un coup



Je sais bien mais il aurait pu avoir une réaction au lieu de s'écraser. Après l'histoire de l'aileron Weber a mis le paquet et gagné en disant : "Pas mal pour un numéro deux" ! Il avait la gnak et ne s'est pas laissé faire !

 Massa lui est rentré dans le rang ... dans sa tête il a accepté d'être à la place de Barrichelo, Irvine et cie ... c'est mort pour lui, il sera toujours pilote numéro 2 maintenant.

Il avait pourtant plus d'ancienneté, hé non, ça ne l'a pas fait. Mais malgré tout je pense qu'il n'a pas le niveau 2009. Tout le monde ne peut pas avoir la chance d'Hakkinen (comma de plusieurs jours) ou d'autres, et d'arriver à rebondir après.


----------



## Sylow (24 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je sais bien mais il aurait pu avoir une réaction au lieu de s'écraser. Après l'histoire de l'aileron Weber a mis le paquet et gagné en disant : "Pas mal pour un numéro deux" ! Il avait la gnak et ne s'est pas laissé faire !
> 
> Massa lui est rentré dans le rang ... dans sa tête il a accepté d'être à la place de Barrichelo, Irvine et cie ... c'est mort pour lui, il sera toujours pilote numéro 2 maintenant.
> 
> Il avait pourtant plus d'ancienneté, hé non, ça ne l'a pas fait. Mais malgré tout je pense qu'il n'a pas le niveau 2009. Tout le monde ne peut pas avoir la chance d'Hakkinen (comma de plusieurs jours) ou d'autres, et d'arriver à rebondir après.


 
C'est pas faux...


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

Et oui, une fois la barre est haute, c'est dure de garder la hauteur.


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2010)

F1 : Lotus devient le sponsor principal de l'écurie Renault​
C'est sur que si ils choisissent ce look, ça aura de la gueule !


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2010)

Ma foi bon courage !


----------



## shogun HD (9 Décembre 2010)

ç'était le bon temps .............


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2010)

Si l'on peut dire : on se rend bien compte qu'en cas de choc frontal les jambes du pilote étaient aux premières loges, en amont du train avant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Si l'on peut dire : on se rend bien compte qu'en cas de choc frontal les jambes du pilote étaient aux premières loges, en amont du train avant !



Ben il n'y a qu'à voir le puzzle qu'étaient devenues celles de Laffite en 86 à Brands Hatch pour en être convaincu


----------



## Chang (9 Décembre 2010)

Mouai, en meme temps les pilotes de F1 faisant tous au grand max 1m40, les pieds doivent pas etre tres loin devant le volant ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Mouai, en meme temps les pilotes de F1 faisant tous au grand max 1m40, les pieds doivent pas etre tres loin devant le volant ...  ...



Oui, je vois ce que tu veux dire, des nains comme Cube y kza (1m84), Web air (1m84), But tonne (1m83), pète rove (1m85), Hulk haine berg (1m84), sut-il (1M83), et j'en passe &#8230;


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2011)

Oh, l'idée qu'elle est bonne !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh, l'idée qu'elle est bonne !




Ben quoi ? Moi, je trouve qu'il est très mesuré dans ses propositions, il aurait pu ajouter du verglas ou de la neige  Voire les deux (d'ailleurs, à Abou Dhabi, je suis sûr que ça aurait un certain succès) !


----------



## Baracca (5 Mars 2011)

Et pourquoi pas une version Bernie à la Death Race  , ou alors un mélange de Discipline


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Octobre 2011)

Un grand prix dans le New Jersey en 2013 ?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/formula_one/15440153.stm

Sur le coup j'ai cru qu'il y aurait un GP sur l'île de Jersey... frayeur   :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (7 Mai 2012)

Bah dis donc ça paraît mort ici !

Y'a plus de fans de F1 dans le coin???


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2012)

House M.D. a dit:


> Bah dis donc ça paraît mort ici !
> 
> Y'a plus de fans de F1 dans le coin???



Ben la F1, en ce moment, tu sais, à chaque fois qu'il y en a un qui gagne, ils changent le règlement pour le pénaliser, moi, perso, j'attends patiemment que Bernie avale son extrait de naissance pour revenir voir ce que ça donne, mais je n'y crois plus trop, ce n'est plus une "discipline sportive" mais une "entreprise commerciale", le jour ou Bernie lâche l'affaire, c'est le PDG de Nestlé qui prendra les choses en main, avec comme premier objectif de faire côter l'affaire à la bourse de singapour, je doute fortement que ça soit bon pour le sport ! :mouais:

Si ça continue, être champion de F1, ça va devenir comme aujourd'hui, être champion de catch !


----------



## House M.D. (7 Mai 2012)

Le pire c'est que t'as pas tout à fait tort...

La seule chose qui me fait plaisir actuellement c'est de voir les Lotus en bonne forme...


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2012)

Oui, c'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus vraiment d'intérêt.....dommage !


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2012)

Ce qui est pénible surtout c'est ces 9 équipes qui ne servent qu'à gêner les Marussia, Caterham et HRT !


----------



## S-oxyde (8 Mai 2012)

Bof avec le retour de Grosjean et le retour du grand prix en France ce topic devrait remonter en flèche 

(Encore que notre nouveau président ne semble pas apprécier ce sport : _Au  moment où nous sommes dans la bataille contre le réchauffement  climatique, je considère que les circuits de F1 nont plus de place dans  la compétition automobile_) On dirait que ce monsieur ignore les retombées de la F1 et les efforts entrepris


----------



## rizoto (8 Mai 2012)

S-oxyde a dit:


> Bof avec le retour de Grosjean et le retour du grand prix en France ce topic devrait remonter en flèche
> 
> (Encore que notre nouveau président ne semble pas apprécier ce sport : _Au  moment où nous sommes dans la bataille contre le réchauffement  climatique, je considère que les circuits de F1 nont plus de place dans  la compétition automobile_) On dirait que ce monsieur ignore les retombées de la F1 et les efforts entrepris



Quelles retombees? 
La F1 n'est plus que l'ombre d'elle même. Tout y est devenu limité et encadré et il n'y a plus décuries françaises.


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2012)

Je pense qu'il voulait parler des retombées de gaz à effet de serre!

En fait pour réconcilier tout le monde, il suffirait de mettre des voitures à pédales et là, Charles PIC avec sa Caterham aurait une petite chance d'accéder au podium! (sauf si Mercedès ou RedBull recrutent des Lance Armstrong ou autre Contador, voire Jeannie Longo bien sûr...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense qu'il voulait parler des retombées de gaz à effet de serre!
> 
> En fait pour réconcilier tout le monde, il suffirait de mettre des voitures à pédales et là, Charles PIC avec sa Caterham aurait une petite chance d'accéder au podium! (sauf si Mercedès ou RedBull recrutent des Lance Armstrong ou autre Contador, voire Jeannie Longo bien sûr...)



Une autre idée serait d'imposer un moteur unique à toutes les écuries :


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2012)

Je m'engage tout de suite!


----------



## S-oxyde (8 Mai 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelles retombees?
> La F1 n'est plus que l'ombre d'elle même. Tout y est devenu limité et encadré et il n'y a plus décuries françaises.



Concernant les retombées, je parle des innovations dont bénéficient nos voitures modernes, réduction de prise d'air, récupération de l'énergie au freinage, moins de consommation (pas pour l'écologie, pour les arrêts au stand), sécurité ... Inutile de dire que dans un contexte de compétition comme la F1, les avancées sont bien plus rapides que la R&D de n'importe quel constructeur.

Pour la 2ème remarque, je ne peux exprimer de désaccord. Encore que, étant de nationalité Franco/Allemande (c'est à la mode apparemment) je ne peux pas trop me plaindre du manque d'écuries  (encore moins du nombre de pilote)


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2012)

S-oxyde a dit:


> ... récupération de l'énergie au freinage, ...



La Toyota Prius était commercialisée bien avant le KERS!
(et je ne parle même pas des freins Telma des poids lourds qui existent depuis des décennies)


Quant au DRS, le hayon de ma 4 L s'ouvrait tout seul en ligne droite dès que je dépassais 100 km/h et c'était au tout début des années 80!


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Mai 2012)

Il y a eu beaucoup de retombées oui (le turbo, sécurité active et passive) mais là la F1 n'est plus la Reine des automobiles. Déjà que les proto du Mans lui mettent des vents en a la moindre ligne droite


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> et je ne parle même pas des freins Telma des poids lourds qui existent depuis des décennies



Je confirme, lorsque j'ai commencé à travailler dans une compagnie d'assurance, en 1970, il y avait déjà une réduction de tarif pour les poids lourds équipés d'un ralentisseur électrique Telma (il y avait aussi une seconde marque dont je ne me souviens plus qui donnait droit à cette réduction)



DarkMoineau a dit:


> la F1 n'est plus la Reine des automobiles. Déjà que les proto du Mans lui mettent des vents en a la moindre ligne droite



Il y a bien longtemps que les protos du Mans et autres compètes d'endurance larguent les F1 en ligne droite, mais même sur l'ancien circuit du mans (celui où il n'y avait pas de chicanes dans les Hunaudières), une F1 afficherait de meilleurs temps au tour que n'importe quel proto, toutes les simulations le démontrent !


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2012)

et je vous parle pas de MON proto! Dans les Hunaudières je vais faire un malheur


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> et je vous parle pas de MON proto! Dans les Hunaudières je vais faire un malheur



Le malheur de ton pilote, qui, au vu des tailles respectives du moteur et du réservoir d'essence, n'arrivera même pas à la première chicane avant de tomber en panne sèche ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2012)

T'oublies que j'ai conservé les pédales!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> T'oublies que j'ai conservé les pédales!!!



Non, j'y pense aussi, mais là, je crains que ta fabuleuse vitesse de pointe n'en pâtisse un chouillat


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2012)

Moi c'que j'aimais bien dans la F1, c'était le rhooonpishhh / canapé après le sport...
Même la pub arrivait pas à me réveiller :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2012)

Plus beaucoup de fans...

Faut dire qu'on se demande si c'est encore du sport :



> Juste avant le départ du Grand Prix, l'écurie Ferrari avait fait en sorte que son deuxième pilote, le Brésilien Felipe Massa, écope d'une pénalité de cinq places pour que Fernando Alonso puisse gagner une place sur la grille de départ pour s'élancer en 7e position et surtout du meilleur côté de la piste. Un stratagème qui s'est avéré payant et permet à l'écurie italienne de conserver l'espoir d'un titre mondial.


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2012)

Jolie remontée de sujet !!! 

Sisi toujours fan mais on en discute ailleurs du coup 

Bon qu'est-ce que te choque dans tout ça ? Tu ne sais pas que Ferrari est une écurie ITALIENNE ? 

Ce n'est pas Jean Todt qui va leur faire des reproches tout de même !


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> ...Ce n'est pas Jean Todt qui va leur faire des reproches tout de même !




Quoi que !


----------



## Baracca (23 Novembre 2012)

Des méthodes comme cette dernière ne sont pas d'aujourd'hui 

Cela fait bien longtemps, que dans le sport (et les histoires de sous sous qui vont avec) tout le monde cherche a dépasser les autres en contournant les règlements (si ce n'est plus).

Alors que ça soit écurie Italienne ou autre 

Et puis les fans ne sont pas plus intelligents qu'avant pour ainsi s'en rendre compte des méthodes pratiquées, sauf qu'avec internet les infos sont piochées (mais aussi les réflexions et échanges d'idées) bien plus rapidement que ce que voulaient nous servir les 2 ou 3 journalistes


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2012)

Baracca a dit:


> Des méthodes comme cette dernière ne sont pas d'aujourd'hui


Je ne suis pas naïf* , mais au moins il fut un temps où ils cherchaient à ne pas se faire voir : on pouvait encore réver, alors qu'aujourd'hui on dirait que le message c'est 'trichez, vous gagnerez'.


* Il n'y a qu'à relire "l'honneur du Samouraï" qui date de 1966 !


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2012)

Officiellement ça s'appelle désormais "stratégie d'équipe" et le règlement l'autorise (c'est pour ça qu'ils n'ont même plus besoin de se cacher pour le faire...)

C'est vrai que ça devient compliqué car en partant du principe qu'il faut tricher pour gagner, on peut en conclure que le gagnant est nécessairement le plus tricheur et qu'il doit donc être disqualifié.

C'est vrai quoi, si on accepte le principe que le gagnant gagne, bonjour l'éthique!


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2012)

Dans ce cas ce serait plus simple que Vettel explose sa voiture contre celle d'Alonso en le revendiquant. 

Ou alors je n'ai pas compris la nouvelle façon de faire ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Dans ce cas ce serait plus simple que Vettel explose sa voiture contre celle d'Alonso en le revendiquant.
> 
> Ou alors je n'ai pas compris la nouvelle façon de faire ? :rateau:



Toi, t'as rien compris : les magouilles sont autorisées à l'intérieur des stands, pas sur la piste ! !


----------



## Baracca (24 Novembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Dans ce cas ce serait plus simple que Vettel explose sa voiture contre celle d'Alonso en le revendiquant.
> 
> Ou alors je n'ai pas compris la nouvelle façon de faire ? :rateau:



Pas sur que cela passe bien (au sens figuré comme au sens propre), et puis ils pourraient prendre ça pour " une arme par destination " lançée a 300 km/h "


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Avril 2013)

il m'énerve le capricieux gros jean comme devant!


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2013)

Tiens c'est reparti par ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens c'est reparti par ici ?



Ben je ne sais pas si c'est juste une impression, mais on dirait que TF1 ne retransmet plus 

J'ai raté tout le début de saison !


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben je ne sais pas si c'est juste une impression, mais on dirait que TF1 ne retransmet plus
> 
> J'ai raté tout le début de saison !



Tu n'es pas au courant que C+ a tout racheté ?

Ben voilà, du coup l'audimat est tombé de 3 millions à 600/700 000 personnes mais qui payent ...

Heureusement le net permet quand même de voir les grands prix, mais faut pas le dire ... Mais c'est "clair" (lol) que C+ vient de tuer l'intérêt pour le sport automobile en France, la plupart ne paieront pas pour la F1 quand ça a été gratuit pendant 30 ans ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tu n'es pas au courant que C+ a tout racheté ?



Ah ben nan !



melaure a dit:


> Ben voilà, du coup l'audimat est tombé de 3 millions à 600/700 000 personnes mais qui payent ...
> 
> Heureusement le net permet quand même de voir les grands prix, mais faut pas le dire ...



Àmoi tu peux le dire, je ne cafterais pas &#8230; Un p'tit lien ? ? 



melaure a dit:


> Mais c'est "clair" (lol) que C+ vient de tuer l'intérêt pour le sport automobile en France, la plupart ne paieront pas pour la F1 quand ça a été gratuit pendant 30 ans ...



Ben je te rassure, je fais partie de "la plupart" !

Pauvres Jean Louis Moncet et Jacques Laffite &#8230; "ANPE" ? :mouais:


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2013)

Moncet est parti sur C+ :rateau:

Laffite je ne sais pas mais vu qu'ils ne regardait jamais les GP qu'il commentait, on s'en passe ...


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2013)

Sur Canal+ on retrouve Laffite... mais Margot Laffite! on ne perd pas au change!

Les commentaires sont assurés par Jacques Villeneuve et on a Alain Prost le soir à 18h pour l'analyse a posteriori du GP (avec JL Moncet qui a trouvé à se recycler sur C+)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Moncet est parti sur C+ :rateau:
> 
> Laffite je ne sais pas mais vu qu'ils ne regardait jamais les GP qu'il commentait, on s'en passe ...



Ok, autant j'étais fan de Laffite "pilote", autant comme commentateur &#8230; Bof !

Bon, et ce lien ?


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, autant j'étais fan de Laffite "pilote", autant comme commentateur  Bof !
> 
> Bon, et ce lien ?



Pas vu le coup de boule ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Pas vu le coup de boule ?



Si, mais après :rose:


----------



## melaure (23 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, mais après :rose:



Bon après tu avais la radio aussi. J'ai bien aimé le commentateur d'Europe 1 et la "quincaillerie Ferrari"  Ca me faisait penser à la carrosserie du père de Jean Alesi ...


----------



## Oliv0042 (30 Avril 2013)

Forza Fernando ...


----------



## melaure (30 Avril 2013)

Oliv0042 a dit:


> Forza Fernando ...



Il lui ont prévu un camion réparation comme pour le Paris Dakar ...


----------



## House M.D. (5 Mai 2013)

Oliv0042 a dit:


> Forza Fernando ...



Faut pas me mettre des phrases comme ça, j'hésite entre rigoler et me moquer... 

Le jour où l'Espagnol gagnera sans un coup de pouce de la "chance"... :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2013)

House M.D. a dit:


> Faut pas me mettre des phrases comme ça, j'hésite entre rigoler et me moquer...
> 
> Le jour où l'Espagnol gagnera sans un coup de pouce de la "chance"... :/



Là, tu es mauvaise langue, ses deux titres, il ne les a pas eu avec "coup de pouce", et si "coups de pouce" il y a eu depuis qu'il est passé au rouge, ils ne lui ont été utiles que parce qu'il n'avait pas la voiture de ses concurrents, parce qu'à voiture égale, à mon avis, il n'aurait pas trop de souci à se faire !


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu es mauvaise langue, ses deux titres, il ne les a pas eu avec "coup de pouce", et si "coups de pouce" il y a eu depuis qu'il est passé au rouge, ils ne lui ont été utiles que parce qu'il n'avait pas la voiture de ses concurrents, parce qu'à voiture égale, à mon avis, il n'aurait pas trop de souci à se faire !



Il lui suffirait juste d'aller chez Red Bull en fait ... et de regagner avec Renault


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu es mauvaise langue, ses deux titres, il ne les a pas eu avec "coup de pouce", et si "coups de pouce" il y a eu depuis qu'il est passé au rouge, ils ne lui ont été utiles que parce qu'il n'avait pas la voiture de ses concurrents, parce qu'à voiture égale, à mon avis, il n'aurait pas trop de souci à se faire !



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Ferrari d'après l'ère Todt, repart avec ces vieux démons et malheureusement, il faudra pas mal de chance à Alonso pour être champion.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Plus personne pour commenter les GP de F1 ennuyeux à souhait avec toujours le même vainqueur ?


----------



## melaure (10 Septembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Plus personne pour commenter les GP de F1 ennuyeux à souhait avec toujours le même vainqueur ?



Il fallait regarder le peloton, là il n'y avait pas de quoi s'ennuyer


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)

Effectivement mais je trouve que les courses de F1 deviennent triste devant, il faut chercher dans les 10 suivants pour avoir du spectacle et quelquefois les TV ne le montre pas forcément. C'est vrai que la bagarre de Hamilton et même de Raîko étaient belles mais......en dehors de ça


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2013)

La F1 vroum vroum c'est plus ça...
Regardez les nouvelles courses de F1 (à partir de 6'30).

[YOUTUBE]lLZcceYGC88[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2013)

Impressionnant, mais ça ne vaudra jamais les classe J.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Faut je passe ma twingo au contrôle technique.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Impressionnant, mais ça ne vaudra jamais les classe J.



Hou làààà, mais ça se traînait les classes J 

Courses 17 et 18, là y a du sport et les amerloques qui montent en puissance. Dominés par les kiwis 8 à 1, ils sont revenus 8 à 8 
Pour ceusses qui connaissent pas les règles, zonka demander 
Allez, ça commence réellement à 5'30.

[YOUTUBE]1g9cPSF1x_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2014)

Reprise du championnat de F1 avec bcp d'évolutions du règlement technique

Premier constat ce matin lors de la séance de qualification:

C'est QUOI ce bruit de mobylette des moteurs cette année???


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2014)

Les écolos ont frappé  

Enfin du moment qu'il y a de la bagarre et du monde devant Ferrari, moi ça me va


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2014)

Plus beaucoup de fans par ici...

La FIA s'en est d'ailleurs rendu compte et a trouvé THE IDEA pour faire revenir le public



> La saison prochaine, la F1 va faire des étincelles ! Au sens propre. La FIA a décidé de modifier le fond plat des monoplaces pour déclencher artificiellement de beaux éclats.
> .../...
> Jusqu'au milieu des années 1990, les F1 faisaient régulièrement des étincelles. Des protections en magnésium étaient installées sous les voitures pour protéger la base du châssis. En début de course, les monoplaces, lourdes et chargées en essence "frottaient" le bitume, gratifiant les spectateurs d'une magnifique gerbe d'étincelles. l y a une vingtaine d'années, l'apparition des fonds plats en bois composite a mis fin à ce spectacle. Pour rallumer la flamme, ces patins en titane équiperont le fond plat des F1 dès la saison prochaine. Techniquement inutile, mais spectaculaire. C'est bien là l'essentiel, non ?
> .../...



Jamais à court d'idées les crânes d'oeuf. Perso j'en ai une autre : un réglement qui oblige à doubler sur la piste et non à la faveur d'arrêts au stand. Et plusieurs fournisseurs de pneumatiques, tiens, histoire de.


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2014)

Doubler sur la piste ou en dehors de la piste, peu importe, mais effectivement PAS AUX STANDS!!!

On pourrait même créer sur les circuits des raccourcis comme dans MarioKart! 
ou déclencher automatiquement un surcroit de puissance électrique quand les voitures passent sur des zones hachurées sur la piste


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2014)

Merci Bernie !


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci Bernie !



Le fric de Bernie avant le sport, c'est ça la F1  bon l'accord entre Bernie et Ferrari qui garantie à cette dernière écurie le plus gros chèque à cause de son ancienneté (et en dépit de ses résultats) est tout aussi dégueulasse ...


----------

